#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-15
<go8765> помогите плиз кто-то запустить звук на убунте
<go8765> помогите плиз кто-то запустить звук на убунте (
<go8765> помогитееееее
<go8765> ирс я так понимаю создан для помощи - помогите плиз
<go8765> ребята - помогите пожалуста
<go8765> аууууу
<[koshka]> та говори уже
<[koshka]> что у тебя
<go8765> спасибо ! - звука нет . http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa - не помогает и др советы вроде тоже пока ник чему не приводят
<go8765> убунта 10.10  при запуске иксфэйс4-миксер - пишет http://picasaweb.google.com/go8765/BAvDbK#5539565666646463810
<go8765> и вообще оно по-моемому не может найти мою звуковую карту
<go8765> (gnome-volume-control:10630): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<go8765> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<go8765> что посоветуете
<User794[web]> помогите всё-таки со звуком пожалуста :( ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], какого черта не спишь?
<go8765> :) хочу звук настроить :) в любимой убунте
<go8765> и сразу лягу спать :)
<go8765> памагитееее - нету звука (я знаю что вы знаете как это исправить - просто не хотите говорить ) :) - скажите пожалуста ...
<go8765> форум forum.ubuntu.ru рою-рою , но никак нарыть не могу
<XuMuK> всем ку, если есть неспящие
<Ilang> ку
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, иду иду
<go8765> если кто готов помочь в настройке звука - буду очень очень рад
<XuMuK> а чо с ним?
<go8765> нэту
<go8765> http://10pix.ru/view/2946/2761268/
<go8765> http://picasaweb.google.com/go8765/BAvDbK#5539565666646463810
<go8765>  (gnome-volume-control:11201): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting... 15.11.2010 02:48:22
<go8765> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<go8765> не хочет дружить вроде как со звуковухой
<go8765> добрые люди . если кто может помогите плиз разобраться с проблемами звука ?
<go8765> если кто не спит и готов помочь настроить звук ? былобы здорово
<shift29> Доброго утра, нужна помощь с автозапуском vncserver
<shift29> помимо rc.local ничего придумать не смог, а из оного он не хочет запускаться
<go8765> все походу спят :)
<shift29> печаль
<go8765> я сам часа 3 уже точно не могу звук запустить
<shift29> у меня ощущение стойкое что решение элементарное, только я из незнания его не вижу
<shift29> что со звуком то?
<go8765> днём проснутся !
<go8765> :0
<go8765> ты в звуке не разбираешься случайно ?
<shift29> что есть разбираться в звуке?
<shift29> врятли, но всё же
<go8765> нету звука - что делать не знаю
<shift29> может кто помочь с автозапуском приложения?
<go8765> усли кто может помочь - подскажите пожалуста - нет звука в убунте ?
<go8765> чё сделать чтобы он появился
<go8765> аууу-у
<inkvizitor68sl> спят все, спят. чего кричишь то.
<go8765> сори - я прсто уже 6 ой  час пытаюсь звук запустить - и никак не получается :(
<Ilang> go8765:  попробуй поставь linux-backports-modules-alsa-номер своегоедра -25-generic
<Ilang> там дополнительные модули для потдержки должны присутствовать
<go8765> стоят все
<go8765> http://10pix.ru/view/2174/2761445/
<go8765> у меня что-то со звуковой картой - не видит её ничто
<go8765> гэстример плючин к примеру в устройстве - пишет отсутствует
<go8765> Не удалось открыть устройство для воспроизведения. [gstalsasink.c(687): gst_alsasink_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline2/GstAlsaSink:alsasink3:
<go8765> Playback open error on device 'default': Нет такого файла или каталога]
<go8765> помогите кто-то плиз решить проблему со звуком ?
<olegmif> после обновления до 10.10 странно ведет себя мышь  USB (при подключении левая кнопка не работает ни у мышки, ни у тачпада), причем мышь точно исправна. с чем может быть связана проблема?
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Понг понг понг...
<sharikoff> intes.org пингуется у кого нть?
<chelaxe> неа...
<chelaxe> запинговался
<chelaxe> =)
<Sonorus> даже в такую рань, тут полно народу ужос
<chelaxe> Sonorus: они и не уходили
<sharikoff> chelaxe: спс
<FoxMulder77> привет всем
<Sonorus> дайте пожалуста линк, как запускать терминал, и считывать вывод из него из своей программы
<|voland2807|> Всем приветиК!
<FoxMulder77> приветег
<rentoc> всем шалом!!!
<rentoc> и все-таки почему выходит сообщение "Ошибка сегментации" при установке Qt SDK на Ubuntu 10.10?
<rentoc> ???
<rentoc> ????
<sharikoff> скомпиль руками
<rentoc> а это сложно? руками никогда не собирал кутэ
<chelaxe> rentoc: wget get.qt.nokia.com/qtsdk/qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.04.bin
<novns> rentoc, что именно выдаёт ошибку?
<chelaxe> chmod 777 qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.04.bin
<chelaxe> ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.04.bin
<chelaxe> apt-get install build-essential libqt4-dev
<chelaxe> вот и все
<novns> apt-get install qt-sdk
<novns> зачем что-то собирать?
<novns> rentoc, что именно выдаёт ошибку?
<chelaxe> novns: глупый вопрос
<novns> штатное qt-sdk чем-то не годится?
<chelaxe> да
<novns> например?
<chelaxe> ну например версия у него старее чем на оф. сайте
<rentoc> вот ./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.05.bin и выдает ошибку
<rentoc> пишет ошибка сегментирования и все
<novns> Qt 4.7.1 is a patch release that addresses several minor issues
<novns> No new Qt SDK is being released today
<novns> то есть sdk не обновлялось с выходом более новой qt
<novns> не парьтесь, ставьте штатную версию
<rentoc> novns: и какую версию то надо ставить?
<novns> apt-get install qt-sdk
<rentoc> дык 4.7.1 же вышла недавно
<novns> я вам только что процитировал
<novns> No new Qt SDK is being released today
<rentoc> а apt-get install qt-sdk какую версию пставит?
<novns> какие-то ошибки в библиотеке исправлены, sdk не менялось
<novns> 4.7.0 в 10.10
<rentoc> а как тогда обновить до 4.7.1?
<novns> а зачем вам?
<novns> мелкие ошибки сами постепенно в исправлениях выйдут
<novns> ничего принципиально нового там нет
<novns> а sdk вообще не изменилось
<novns> никак
<novns> так что не парьтесь
<rentoc> ясно тогда значит просто sudo apt-get qt-dev ?
<novns> apt-get install qt-sdk
<rentoc> а nokia qt sdk тоже мона поставить?
<novns> хз
<novns> это которое qt mobility?
<rentoc> и это тоже, но оно вроде отдельно идет
<novns> apt-get install qtmobility-dev
<novns> про версии ничего там не знаю
<novns> сами смотрите
<rentoc> ясно
<rentoc> еще вопрос
<rentoc> как прально Burg установить?
<novns> а что это?
<rentoc> это красивый гуи для груба
<novns> а, не знаю
<chelaxe> 0_о
<rentoc> там мона меню загрузки очень красивым сделать
<rentoc> картинки свои вставить и все такое
<novns> можно, но не нужно
<chelaxe> rentoc: habrahabr.ru в блоге убунтариум последний пост
<rentoc> почему не нужно? я просто пробовал ставить по статье с хабра но она у меня не установилась.. :(
<novns> а кто будет любоваться на красивый загрузчик?
<rentoc> а псоле установки как прально его настроить?
<rentoc> Я!!! =)
<rentoc> chelaxe: у тебя получилось?
<chelaxe> rentoc: зачем?
<rentoc> chelaxe: всмысле зачем? ты не ставил чтоли себе?
<chelaxe> что ставил?
<rentoc> Burg
<chelaxe> rentoc: думаю незачем в это играть мя и граб устраивает
<romansyroezhkin> Доброго всем дня
<romansyroezhkin> Какие вопросы обсуждаем?
<chelaxe> romansyroezhkin: имеют ли права космические корабли бороздить пространство большого театра
<romansyroezhkin> chelaxe: и какие есть мнения? :)
<chelaxe> romansyroezhkin: ну лично мое мнение пить вино за 69 рублей вчера это было лишнее...
<ck80> подскажите как быстрее и правильнее восстановить груб. Поставил 7 - хочу дуалбут.
<romansyroezhkin> chelaxe: пить вино за 69 рублей лишнее не только вчера, вообще затея не из благородных :)
<romansyroezhkin> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<chelaxe> romansyroezhkin: во во я им тоже говорил, но ох уж эти девушки
<romansyroezhkin> !grub-repair
<ubuntuhelp> Восстановление GRUB Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub или на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<romansyroezhkin> chelaxe: так а вот про девушек которые предпочитают вино за 69 рублей по подробнее
<ck80> спасибо
<romansyroezhkin> ck80: получилось хоть?
<ck80> не, я дома буду пробовать
<ck80> так, на будущее
<Xorkrus2> http://www.phpwiki.ru/images/7/74/Gd-image-5.jpg
<aurodionov> всем привет
<uvvtu> всем привет
<romansyroezhkin> aurodionov: привет
<aurodionov> ктонить может подсказать по шрифтам , в пидгине отображает кракозябрами некоторые контакты
<romansyroezhkin> uvvtu: привет
<uvvtu> у кого нить изчезал двд ром?
<romansyroezhkin> aurodionov: кодировка какая стоит?
<aurodionov> uvvtu, было дело ,после перезагрузки появился сам
<romansyroezhkin> uvvtu: у меня
<romansyroezhkin> uvvtu: переносной привод увели
<uvvtu> блин изчез и нет его больше
<romansyroezhkin> uvvtu: исчез в низвестном направлении, и перезагрузка не помогла
<uvvtu> нет в системе его
<uvvtu> не помогла
<aurodionov> romansyroezhkin, а где кодировку посмотреть
<romansyroezhkin> uvvtu: я вообще шутил, а теперь серьезно, сделай в консоли dmesg | grep /dev
<romansyroezhkin> aurodionov: в настройках уч. записи
<romansyroezhkin> отойду ка на 10 минут
<aurodionov> romansyroezhkin,   ISO-8859-1
<jillsmitt> индикатор заряда батареи врет (не работает), с чем это связано? в логах нет ничего особенного по этому поводу
<jillsmitt> батарея никогда не разряжается, всегда на стадии зарядки на 100% уровне
<vitek-tvv> привет всем
<vitek-tvv> вчера поставил ubuntu  ,как прользовася терминалом? где про смотрети первые уроки сним?
<novns> vitek-tvv, сначала надо русский язык подучить
<novns> а терминалом - брать и пользоваться
<vitek-tvv> где можно взять дрова  tt-budger S-1401 на ubuntu
<romansyroezhkin> aurodionov: а должна быть WINDOWS-1251
<padavan> привет всем
<nap01eon> приает
<jillsmitt> vitek-tvv, прочти справку про терминал, нажми кнопку F1
<vitek-tvv> как поставить маил агент в автозапуск?
<jillsmitt> vitek-tvv, system->preferences->startup applications
<deimosmaker> Превед красноглазые дядьки!!ъ
<[koshka]> а как же тетьки?><
 * [koshka] нифига не выспалась..
<deimosmaker> [koshka], тетьки красноглазыми не бывают
<jillsmitt> еще как бывают
<deimosmaker> никачю.... ну никачю ити к стоматологу....
<[koshka]> иди
<[koshka]> это нужно...сила убунту с тобой xD
<jillsmitt> после стоматологии будто заново родился, только теперь помнишь все муки процесса
<fanfan> всем привет
<deimosmaker> эх...
<deimosmaker> fanfan здарова
<artus> q all
<fanfan> у меня вопрос, прицениваюсь к ноутбуку eeePC 1015pn , там две графики ион2 и чип интела, по идее для энергосбережения графика может переключаться с одного чипа на другой. А вопрос такой, а в линуксе все это работать будет?
 * deimosmaker пукнул от страха
<deimosmaker> fanfan, звучит страшно
<fanfan> ага
<andersen> категорически приветствую
<artus> fanfan: не будет в том аплане как в офтопике
<deimosmaker> andersen, угу
<artus> вернее автоматом не будет переключать
<artus> вобщем на какую натравиш в ксорге такая и будет работать
<fanfan> и как ксорг натравливать?
<fanfan> это было бы в принципе даже удобно
<fanfan> да и вообще, будут ли жить и те и те драйвера уютненько?
<artus> fanfan: вот когда куплю сеебе такой тогда скажу ) а разбиратцо и искать маны не имея железки под рукой и даже не планируя ее брать желания ну никаакого )
<fanfan> =)
<andersen> Offoffoff: ты тут? и ты сам то скольких наставил на путь истинный? и сколько кило дисков виндовых сжег? (=
<deimosmaker> :)
<deimosmaker> (:
<deimosmaker> . .
<deimosmaker> __
<andersen> не флуди
<deimosmaker> опять полицай роился...
<deimosmaker> *родиллся
<deimosmaker> блин... единственый земляк и тот ушел....
<deimosmaker> народ, кто еще кроме меня юзает видеопроигрыватель для прослушивания музыки?
<andersen> я слушаю cat /dev/urandom > /dev/oss
<[koshka]> andersen: ой.. он же глав врач) праведник...
<[koshka]> видать много значит:D
<andersen> главный врач Кащенко? (=
<andersen> тогда откуда появился первый модер?
<[koshka]> ну... это ... просто врач:D
<andersen> кстати, чем коты мурлычат?
<[koshka]> который поставил на истинный путь тож кого то
<[koshka]> наверное
<fanfan> Я нашел решение при двух видюшках
<fanfan> это касательно дискретной и встроенной графики на ноутбуках или нетбуках
<fanfan> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/
<[koshka]> внутри кошки включится «мурчальный» механизм – послышится характерный звук и почувствуется вибрация тушки кошки. Это и есть искомое мурчание.
<[koshka]> хД
<andersen> SergeyIT: приветствую.
<SergeyIT> день добрый!
<andersen> добрый? ты же понеднльники не любишь?
<SergeyIT> это я другим желаю)
<andersen> и тем более вчера в питере ночью шумно не было?
<deimosmaker>  SergeyIT, здарова
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> я даже и не смотрел футбол )
<SergeyIT> а результат сегодня из газеты узнал
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: мяу=)
<NGA> всем привет
<[koshka]> даров
<NGA> как значок подключениея впн соединения вынести на рабочий стол
<NGA> мне несложно щелкнуть в углу и выбрать нужное, а вот родителям трудно объяснить
<artus> делаеш скрипт, делаеш значек запуска, вешаеш ему иконку )
<andersen> создай sh-файл
<andersen> типа ifconfig up ...
<artus> sh не обязательно )
<NGA> а поточнее?
<NGA> ладно, пока отключусь
<deimosmaker> обьясните школьнику попроще. даже я взрослый дядька не все понял
<andersen> а не пробовал галку поставить в конфиге соединения - подключать при старте?
<andersen> NGA: тебе говорю.
<andersen> он похоже отключился
<[koshka]> оо.. с моим принтером как обычно бока в убунте )
<[koshka]> как было и в 9.04, 9.10 )
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а какой у тебя?
<[koshka]> Canon LBP 2900
<[koshka]> почитала форум :) сейчас попробую запустить =)
<SergeyIT> [koshka], значит такой точно покупать не буду
<andersen> у меня epson lx-1170 - я вообще на парюсь
<andersen> :-D
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: там есть как это лечиться :D
<[koshka]> но я просто помню мы еще с Падонком возились с этим принтером
<[koshka]> думала с окна его выкину )
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], так при каком-нибудь обновлении опят может отвалиться
<UNIm95_work> всем привет
<[koshka]> привет
<SergeyIT> привет
<UNIm95_work> вопрос Open Solaris совсем щзаглохла
<UNIm95_work> *заклохла?
<UNIm95_work> *г
<SergeyIT> бензин кончился
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: ну это возможно конечно. Но вот там на форуме у нас прочитала, что типа как установили такой принтер на 7.хх какой то, потом с обновлениями все было нормально
<[koshka]> видать раз на раз не приходится ))
<UNIm95_work> только Illumos?
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], бывает всяко в этом мире ;)
<SergeyIT> я к примеру эпсон фх-850 не сразу в 10.04 запустил...
<[koshka]> во я себе вопрос в антиспам поставила )
<SergeyIT> [koshka], какой? )
<padavan> Что делать если пропадает пинг? NM не говорит что соединение с интернето пропало, а вот пинги пропадают
<andersen> padavan: это кабель
<padavan> wifi
<andersen> (=
<Nebulosa> тем более
<padavan> ))
<andersen> до каких пор пинги пропадают?
<Nebulosa> кто-то ворует твои пакеты
<andersen> пока момед не ребутнешь?
<padavan> пропеадает секунд на 30
<andersen> помехи?
<padavan> в общем пропадают и появляются сами
<andersen> ты живешь на поседнем этаже, а на крыше сотовая вышка?
<padavan> сижу прям рядом с точкой в двух шагах, сигнал 100%
<padavan> нет живу на 5 из 8
<andersen> а соседние вай-фай точки есть?
<padavan> это на 10.10 так начало тупить на 10.04 было все норм
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: Переведите числа из двоичной системы счисления в шестнадцатеричную: 101011110110
<[koshka]> xD
<andersen> ясно. жди главного врача
<padavan> вот опять отвалилось. это на 10.10 так начало тупить на 10.04 было все норм
<artus> толи еще будет)
<padavan> )
<padavan> я уже все форумы облазил, переустанавливал NM, убунту переустанавливал, ни чего не помогает
<SergeyIT> [koshka] О5366 - восьмеричное - на 2 сама поделишь )
<artus> padavan: а проблема в чем?
<artus> переустанавливать линь это жесть)
<padavan> я ж выше писал. проблема в том что инет отваливается. а вот почему он отваливается я не знаю
<artus> ты того... распиши про то как получаеш инет подробнее
<artus> ато телепатоф нима)
<SergeyIT> padavan, в 10.10 уже много тем про вайфай....
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: AF6
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: я знаю)
<padavan> есть роут dlink dir 300 на нем pppoe настроенно, у меня eeepc 1201n, инет получаю по wifi. примерно раз в 2 минуты отваливается. Причем NM не показывает что соединени разорванно, просто как будто подвисает, пинги перестают уходить
<[koshka]> эт для антиспама
<Nebulosa> ну вот
<artus> padavan: каналы менял?
<andersen> ну да. постучится тебе кто, а тут такой вопрос. и все сразу полумают-какая ты умная, и как минимум-админ, максимум-программист :-D
<padavan> все менял, и мту и wpa на wep ща вообще отрыл все
<Nebulosa> padavan: антенну прикрути к роутеру
<padavan> прикручена.
<andersen> может, сначала попробовать на др. ос?
<andersen> в качестве диагностики
<padavan> Кстати ставил wifi радар, он там показывал что сигнал дергается сильно очень с 60 до 100, а потом в 0 и все соединения нет
<padavan> на 10.04 работало все нормально
<ezh2> вайфай в лог сильно флудит по любому поводу, должна быть указана причина разрегистрации от точки доступа
<padavan> а где ешо взять лог этот. Вы уж извините за тупые вопросы, я на убунте недавно, и уходить не собираюсь
<ezh2> Система - Администрирование - Программа просмотра журналов
<andersen> var/log/
<padavan> а какой именно журнал смотреть?
<padavan> их там тьма
<artus> syslog
<artus> messages
<andersen> grep-ни вайфай
<andersen> gmesg
<padavan> щас подождите 5 сек. он как только овалится и напишет ченить в сислог я покажу
<padavan> я кстати делал g mesg сразу после отвала, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9459560/dmesg.txt
<padavan> я там нихера не понял
<padavan> еще ставил backports, но после этого комп не включился)
<andersen> Disabling channel 2484 MHz on phy0 due to Country IE
<andersen> не то?
<andersen> или это норма?
<andersen> значится, проблема не аппаратная
<padavan> Я не знаю, я пока не понимаю что там написанно) можно разжевать как для дурака)
<andersen> ну тут все понятно.
<andersen> сначала аутентификация
<andersen> wlan0 - готов
<andersen> определяет срану(странно, что GB-great britain)
<andersen> потом показывает начало частотного диапазоно-конец диапазона
<andersen> потом дизейблит канал 2482000
<ezh2> у меня после link becomes ready следом идёт сообщение no ipv6 routers. без всяких cfg80211
<artus> хм... чей то вбокс перестал флешки видеть (
<andersen> говорит, что нет устройств ipv6
<andersen> и отключает политики безопасности
<andersen> все, собственно
<padavan> это нормально? или в этом и кроется проблемма?
<padavan> только что отвалился вроде опять в логи ни че не написал
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581115] cfg80211: We intersect both of these and get:
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581119] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: 98
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581123]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581129]     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 1600 mBm)
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581144] cfg80211: Disabling channel 2484 MHz on phy0 due to Country IE
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581157] cfg80211: Current regulatory domain updated by AP to: GB
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581162]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)
<padavan> Nov 15 15:15:23 netbook kernel: [ 5844.581168]     (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 1600 mBm)
<padavan> Nov 15 15:17:01 netbook CRON[3476]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<padavan> Nov 15 15:17:27 netbook NetworkManager[896]: <info> (wlan0): roamed from BSSID 1C:AF:F7:24:2C:C2 (home) to 1C:AF:F7:24:2C:C2 (home)
<artus> padavan: долго думал?
<padavan> последние строчки из syslogа
<andersen> !paste!padavan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste!padavan'
<andersen> !paste|padavan
<ubuntuhelp> padavan: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<padavan> ща выложу на дроп бокс
<andersen> что?! сегодня уже 15 ноября?
<Offoffoff> ддааааа
<Offoffoff> понедельнег
<ezh2> подскажите плз, можно ли вручную включить кулер на ноуте?
<SergeyIT> padavan, http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=wifi
<Offoffoff> ezh2: можео
<ezh2> ой, всмысле как
<padavan> вот написал чето в syslog http://paste.org.ru/?f1vts9
<andersen> Offoffoff: а ты скольких неверных...наставил на путь истинный, и сколько кило видовых дисков сжег,а?
<Offoffoff> около 50
<Offoffoff> и три диска
<andersen> маловато. что с меня 100 требуют?
<andersen> у меня столько знакомых то не найдется
<Offoffoff> дык ты хочешь каналом владеть
<Offoffoff> это сми
<Offoffoff> я даже на это не замахиваюсь
<ezh2> я подозреваю что fan должен быть где-то в /sys?
<andersen> ezh2: к примеру, у нвидии есть софт для этого
<andersen> или поставь тумблер
<andersen> :)
<ezh2> у меня ноут, ich8 контроллер
<Taurendil> Offoffoff, 50 чел?
<andersen> ага, серийный маньяк просто таки
<Taurendil> быть такого не может
<diamond13695> Всем привет! Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться: у меня два харда, один сата, другой иде, на сата стоит winXP, но после того, как поставил убунту на иде, грузится только убунта
<diamond13695> даже, если отключить иде хард - винда не грузится.
<diamond13695> Можно ли  восстановить загрузку winXP? Как сделать меню, чтобы можно было выбрать ОС?
<artus> diamond13695: востанавливай mbr на винде
<andersen> diamond13695: это ты убил виндовый загрузчик
<artus> diamond13695: а тяжело было чтоль при установке бубунты отрубить винт физически?
<diamond13695> я первый раз ставил что-то кроме винды, при установке выбрал загрузочную хрень, подкачку и т.п. на IDE хард, думал, прокатит
<padavan> во время разрыва в логи вроде ничего не пишется. а после соединения просто паказывает длинный пинг в 10000ms
<ezh2> очевидно разрыва нету, роутер просто тупит
<ezh2> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=37533.0  где на форуме кнопка написать сообщение?
<andersen> ezh2: а ты там зарегился?
<ezh2> да
<ezh2> активировал учётку и зашёл
<diamond13695> А как восстановить виндовый mbr?
<padavan> может быть какиенить драйвера надо специальные? А то получается что мне на убунте делать нех.
<Taurendil> загрузчик то на убунте другой, ему по на винду) там где-то даже предупреждение написано
<ezh2> diamond13695: команда fixmbr
<diamond13695> вы шутите?
<H3x0id> вроде и lilo и grub отредактировать можно. в лило что-то типа /dev/hda* (где *- раздел), и грузить что хочеш
<SergeyIT> может сначала груб на ide диск перенести, чтобы было с чего грузаться...
<ezh2> update-grub вроде ищет что можно грузить и составляет свою менюшку
<H3x0id> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=update-grub&category=8&russian=2
<H3x0id> update-grub -y =)
<deimosmaker> какой у яндекса почтовый сервер?
<andersen> их не два разве сервера?
<padavan> вот чето написал в kernel.log http://paste.org.ru/?i11x57
<padavan> и в daemon log http://paste.org.ru/?xum0xr
<padavan> и в syslog тоже чегото написал  http://paste.org.ru/?wkms7p
<H3x0id> вопрос про почту н ясен, уточни.. )
<deimosmaker> мне в ээволюшн записать
<ezh2> Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 7
<ezh2> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 10
<ezh2> Cooling 2: Processor 0 of 10 - это нормально? %)
<deimosmaker> хочу юзать эволюшн почтовым клиентом, но е знаю какой почтовый сервер у яндекса, а его нужно указат ь
<Offoffoff> pop3.yandex.ru
<Offoffoff> smtp.yandex.ru
<Offoffoff> deimosmaker: с тебя $10
<De_Abler> вообще про яндекс хорошо написано у яндекса
<andersen> pop - исходящий. смтп - входящий. наверное
<Offoffoff> deimosmaker: платить знаешь куда
<andersen> Offoffoff: у тебя еврейские корни?
<deimosmaker> Offoffoff, за такие деньги я сам себе почтовый сервер устрою
<deimosmaker> andersen, просто он хочет нажиться на убунте.
<andersen> это не по-праведному получается, Offoffoff
<SergeyIT> deimosmaker, прочитай хаутушку своего почтовика и настрой
<SergeyIT> то есть на яндексе
<andersen> а я немножко побрился-непривычно. чешется
<SergeyIT> andersen, скоро снова вырастит
<andersen> ага, на зиму надо отрастить
<SergeyIT> анекдот про Маркса знаешь?
<andersen> нет. это политический анекдот?
<ezh2> анекдот про формулу бороды лучше расскажите
<andersen> или про площадь ленина
<ezh2> про площадь не слышал
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем) народ реально скачать щас где нибудь скаать какой нибудь один из самых первых дистрибутивов линукс
<Vasilichyurec> скачать*
<ezh2> собери свой, будет самый первый *вставить_название_сюда* дистро
<deimosmaker> Vasilichyurec, тебе зачем такой геморрой?
<deimosmaker> кстати, я ведь от стоматолога вернулся
<ezh2> говорят чтобы не перегревался ноут тошиба надо acpi_osi=Linux сделать
<ezh2> а как можно узнать с какими опциями было загружен ядро
<andersen> lsmod
<ezh2> это модули вроде а не опции
<andersen> а как это-опции загрузки?
<andersen> типа debug?
<ezh2> ну вот поумолчанию ядро грузится с опциями quite splash
<sharikoff> в конфиге груба посмори
<andersen> это типа отключение команд.строки во время загрузки?
<sharikoff> или када груб угрузится тормозни таймер и нажми е
<ezh2> в конфиге то как он будет грузить если е не нажимать
<sharikoff> потом када пасмотришь нажми и
<sharikoff> b
<ezh2> а если было вручную с е загружено и в загруженой системе посмотреть
<sharikoff> там опции при загрузке
<sharikoff> как это в ручную?
<sharikoff> передачу управления кто делает?
<sharikoff> на ос
<sharikoff> из мбр
<ezh2> можно не править конфиг груба. при загрузке нажать кнопку, дописать опций каких надо
<sharikoff> ну да
<sharikoff> невопрос
<ezh2> загрузиться, в итоге в конфиге одну. а загружено по другому
<sharikoff> тока где дописать7
<ezh2> когда кнопку "е" нажимаешь там редактор появляется, туда дописать опций можно
<sharikoff> не в грубе ли?
<sharikoff> e-едит
<sharikoff> b -бут
<sharikoff> а это не груб?
<ezh2> ну вот подправить. загрузить
<sharikoff> например single /bin/sh
<ezh2> и как в загруженой системе посмотреть чтобы было написано там
<sharikoff> тогда грузанет в одноюзерском режиме
<sharikoff> где то в proc  наверное есть
<sharikoff> но раз ты отредактировал то факт что грузанулось так как ты прописал
<ezh2> ну да. но только не засейвилось в конфиг
<ezh2> и при след загрузке опять редактировать
<sharikoff> знач в груб конф пиши
<sharikoff> я ж говорю
<sharikoff> или как там он у вас называется
<sharikoff> menu.lst
<sharikoff> или хз как
<sharikoff> =)
<ezh2> да не. мне не засейвить надо. мне посмотреть как в данный момент загружено ядро)
<ezh2> в /sys наверное гдето
<sharikoff> в прок скорее всего
<sharikoff> proc
<ezh2>  /sys это новый /proc вроде как
<sharikoff> ппц вы мне глаза открываете =)
<sharikoff> я и не знал
<ezh2> сарказм?)
<sharikoff> факт
<sharikoff> я на фряхе в основоном.. с линуксом мало.. када прижмет
<sharikoff> и то на арче стараюсь или на дебе
<sharikoff> или цент
<sharikoff> убунту меня не любит
<ezh2> на самом видном месте лежит /proc/cmdline
<sharikoff> так что по старинке сказал про  /proc
<andersen> а разве в /proc не просто файлы процессов?
<sharikoff> ?
<andersen> пойду читать учебник
<sharikoff> http://www.linuxfocus.org/Russian/January2004/article324.shtml
<sharikoff> кури =)
<Vasilichyurec> люди подскажите как создать образ из папки
<andersen> у меня вообще то есть "администрирование linux"
<skai-falkorr> andersen: почитай и попросвещайся
<andersen> Vasilichyurec: mkisofs -r -o imagefile -directory
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: q
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ыпч:)
<chelaxe> скай
<Vasilichyurec> спасибо
<skai-falkorr> челах:
<andersen> mkisofs -r -o imagefile directory -- вот так
<andersen> без "-" перед directory
<jillsmitt> возвращаясь к проблемам индикатора батарей на ноутбуках, кто имел практический опыт исправления его работы?
<sharikoff> сенсоры похерились наверное
<sharikoff> логи смари
<sharikoff> мож ругается на чо нть
<bugz_it> првиет подскажите минимальный размер разделов для ubuntu 10.10  свапа и для самих файлов
<andersen1> bugz_it: рамы сколько, убубнту какая и для чего используется?
<bugz_it> гигабайт оперативки
<DebianClone> Друзья вопрос
<andersen1> значит и своп примерно столько же
<bugz_it> мне для разметки просто знать
<DebianClone> После превышения объемов потребления внешнего трафика размером в 20 Гб скорость доступа к внешним Интернет ресурсам снижается до 128 кбит/с.
<DebianClone> вычмтал с дом.ру
<DebianClone> вычитал
<andersen1> bugz_it: какой софт будет использоваться? и как много?
<bugz_it> ну так аська вайн немного вобщем
<sharikoff> оо
<andersen1> вайн - значит игры
<sharikoff> для аськи нужен своп ппц большой
<bugz_it> игры на другом винте будут находится
<sharikoff> =)
<bugz_it> мне саму убунту ставить место надо знать
<bugz_it> ну скок оно весить будет гиг два
<andersen1> "/" - рекомендуется 15, но не  менее 7
<bugz_it> 7 ок
<bugz_it> а swap 2 гига норм?
<ezh2> а я пожадничал со свопом, 500МБ всего дал при 2ГБ оперативы, оно воще редко свопит
<andersen1> норм. даже много
<bugz_it> кул
<bugz_it> всем спс
<andersen1> лучше под /tmp выдели...ть надо было
<ezh2> тмп воще в рамфс говорят лучше делать
<ezh2> фух, с этой русификацией дф криво выдаёт колонки, испугался что 18ГБ сожралось уже на руте, оказывается только 4
<andreymal> Почему, когда я записал два диска - с виндовыми прогами и образ с играми, - оба не захотели потом читаться?
<andreymal> В линуксе естественно записал
<andersen1> andreymal:  скорость, фс быстро говори!
<andreymal> andersen1, нтфс, 4х
<andersen1> fs на записанных дисках имеется в виду
<andreymal> Судя по тому, что писала винда при запуске программ, вместо данных нули, но точно не смотрел
<andreymal> andersen1, хз, как дефолтная прога записала
<andreymal> Один двд+рв, другой двд-рв
<DebianClone> да тут ожвление :)
<sharikoff> джульетту врубать надо
<DebianClone> никогда не видел чтобы тут ощались
<DebianClone> общадись*
<DebianClone> общались*
<DebianClone> тэюмать
<andreymal> Если б это были двд-р, я бы вместо почему написал какого х :)
<andreymal> DebianClone, сидеть тут надо больше ;)
<andersen1> openoffice - какашка
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: опен офис труЪ:) а вот ты - нет
<andreymal> andersen1, а майкрософт?
<andreymal> *мелкомягкий
<andersen1> мне ни один не нрав.
<nexusreglog> напиши свой
<andreymal> andersen1, тогда в консоль :)
<andersen1> только nano и живем
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: юзай вим:)после этого ты полюбишь даже мелкомягкий офис
<andersen1> ага, и пальцы будут кривые. мне вим кстати нравится-там есть нумерация строк
<ezh2> в gedit нумерация, автоиндент и синтакс хайлайт, всё что надо)
<sharikoff> на самом деле опенофис действительно какашка
<andreymal> Угу
<sharikoff> имхо
<andersen1> мне gcc говорит-ошибка в строке такой-то. я в nano впадаю в бешенство пока считаю
<andreymal> [ezh2 15:09]
<andreymal> » в gedit нумерация, автоиндент и синтакс хайлайт, всё что надо)
<andreymal> Я про это угу
<sharikoff> гедит ваще еще хуже опенофиса
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: по сравнению с мелкомягким - опен - верх гениальности програмерской мысли:)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ну ну
<andersen1> особенно когда почти досчитал - и тут меня прерывают!
<kaljan> занятно :D
<ezh2> нано воще выкидыш какойто. нельзя было ее взять чтоли
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а что?4гб на инсталлер офиса, единственный плюс которого - страшный нелогичный вырвиглазный интерфейс - это даже не индусы, это пленные китайцы у индусов в подвалах за шоколадку пишушие на коленке
<sharikoff> пленные ученые гитлера
<kaljan> за еду
<sharikoff> которых с войны не выпускали
<kaljan> пленные учениы гитлера бы намнго лучше имхо написали
<skai-falkorr> если бы мелкомягкий офис писали бы пленные ученые гитлера - он бы уже убивал людей, перерезая им горла отправленными на печать листами с тестовой страницей МСО :)
<skai-falkorr> мега вендурвафля получилась бы
<ezh2> andersen1: CTRL+SHIFT+- переход на номер строки в нано
<andersen1> ezh2: c хабра прочитал?
<ezh2> CTRL+G встроеная справка
<ezh2> (M-C)                   Постоянное отображение положения разрешить/запретить
<ezh2> вот ещё интересно но чтото не получается ввести, gnome-terminal перехватывает
<ezh2> ctrl+alt+c получилось
<z13> привет усем!
<andersen1> да не обвинят меня в идолопоклонничестве, но - msoffice2003 - самое лучшее что я видел
<andersen1> это объективное мнение
<DebianClone> Я уже израсходовал трафик на этот месяц
<DebianClone> аац
<DebianClone> ппц
<DebianClone> 20 гб выкачал за неделю
<DebianClone> скорость упала
<andersen1> все 7 дисков дебиана?
<DebianClone> до 128 кб
<jillsmitt> sharikoff, в логах тишина
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: это субъективное мнение и ты сам эо утвердил, сказав " лучшее что я видел "
<ezh2> удуду грузится 37 сек это нормально?
<jillsmitt> по крайней мере нет явных ERROR
<DebianClone> про Дебиан это ты у меня спрашивал?
<skai-falkorr> ezh2: нормально.вот если бы убунту грузилась - тут стоило бы подумать.а удуду - нормально
<andersen1> DebianClone: yes
<sharikoff> варнинги
<andersen1> skai-falkorr: ты чем пользуешься?
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: опен офисом
<ezh2> skai-falkorr: не хотел никого обидеть
<ezh2> http://sau.su/a68c2723dba6bf879bf3ed6b15c891c8/laniko-maverick-20101115-1.png
<andersen1> skai-falkorr: ситуация: мыши ели кактус? или нравится?
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: ну судя по тебе - да:)
<sharikoff> у него вариантов нету
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: ты ешь кактус:)а для меня в опенофисе есть все что надо для учебы:)
<andersen1> skai-falkorr: а преподы не матерятся, когда просматривают твои доки?
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: нет.никто ни разу не сругнулся:)и курсовые и презентации спокойно идут
<ezh2> andersen1: так надо с ноутом своим приходить и показывать
<jillsmitt> у меня на одном компе 10.10 загружалась 10-15 сек без проприетарных дров
<andersen1> надо прекратить холивар-от греха подальше
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt: а у меня не было необходимости замерять время загрузки:)ибо блажь:)
<ezh2> jillsmitt: убрал параметры quite splash, теперь столько всего интересного на экране пролетает, но на 2ой секунде работы ядра всё замирает и диод активности винта вотвот вспыхнет
<jillsmitt> тебе не везет наверное
<jillsmitt> карма плохая
<ezh2> вот даже бутчарт поставил, но чтото не понятно по графику что именно вызывает такой затуп
<jillsmitt> все в твоей жизни изменится к лучшему, после того, как ты скажешь мне что такое LPS и NVRM
<skai-falkorr> че меня прикололо - после последнего обновления аппармора он стал жаловаться на отсутствие модуля аппармора нужной версии в ядре.вот это я понимаю отлаженная система обновления в убунте:)
<ezh2> NVRAM? non volatile random access memory
<jillsmitt> NVRM
<jillsmitt> будь внимательнее
<andersen1> ezh2: 2 года как универ закончил
<ezh2> jillsmitt: это где то в моём графике загрузки?
 * skai-falkorr обнаружил новую цивилизацию в холодильнике.она называется лед, и он собирается захватить весь холодильник судя по всему.а ночью покрыть общагу собой и зааморозить всех людей на тысячу лет
<jillsmitt> ezh2, нет, это в моих логах
<andersen1> skai-falkorr: ты причина глобального похолодания и ледникового периода
<ezh2> jillsmitt: у меня ати видяха
<[Raiden]> Есть кедоводы? тема qtcurve для гтк не запоминается. После ребута пропадает .gtkrc-2.0-kde4. Как-то можно решить?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: создай его копию с именем .gtkrc-2.0-kde
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это грязный хак, но помогает:)
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: уж скорее бы это похолодание было.а то плюс 10 в серелине ноября - это извращенство
<andersen1> кот на солнышке балдеет
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Хм, учту. Но почему пропадает? :)
<[Raiden]> у всех так?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: потому что до версии 4.5.2 вроде там был фаил .gtkrc-2.0-kde. и только потом добавили четверку.не все еще знает о новом фаиле
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: извращенные разрабы кедов такие извращенные:)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Хм, файлик то работает... просто почему то пропадает
<[Raiden]> после ребута
<[Raiden]> даже если сделат ьправа рид онли
<[Raiden]> но твой совет попробую )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: потому как видимо при запуске первым делом ищет просто гткрц-кде,а не гткрц-кде4 :) или еще какой кривотолк написали в погоне за плюшками:)
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим... Пойду в ребут. Если не поможет сделаю возвращалку файла до логина - в привате подали идею )
<jillsmitt> sharikoff, где можно прочесть внятное объяснение, почему нет acpi в 10.10 по умолчанию?
<jillsmitt> бесит...
<d0r> может в релиз нотес ?
<jillsmitt> d0r, нет, там нет ни одного слова acpi, проехали
<d0r> ну я тоже так тока щазз глянуд
<d0r> я че не вырубается ?
<jillsmitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<d0r> да не, я прочитал, у тебя че за проблема с acpi ?
<jillsmitt> вырубается
<jillsmitt> но учитывая нерабочий индикатор батареи, единственное, что показывает ее заряд - acpi
<andreymal> У меня тоже вроде не пашет, насколько я помню
<[Raiden]> не помогло, настройки из .gtkrc-2.0-kde не читаются, а .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 снова пропал. сделаю возвращалку.
<d0r> хм..так вроде без acpi вырубаться не должно вообще
<jillsmitt> и при этом, этой прелестной рабочей утилиты нет в комплекте этого...
<jillsmitt> дистрибутива
<jillsmitt> к сожалению
<andreymal> d0r, должно
<[Raiden]> а хотя нет, даже не возвращалку, а создавалку симлинка на мой файл
<jillsmitt> ну я выше объяснил, что acpi в отличие от индикатора батареи - работает
<[Raiden]> видимо в 4.5.3 какой-то баг...
<jillsmitt> [Raiden], я работал с 4.5.3, дело в другом
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну может что-то другое стирает, какая-то часть гнома мб ) Как бы отловить
<d0r> мда...как я рад что я себе 10.10 не ставил, до сих пор на 10.04 и все хорошо
<jillsmitt> d0r, ты чертовски прав, LTS делают, остальное - ядерный полигон
<d0r> очень удобно быть на релиз позади, там обычно все вылизано все и все баги отловлены (ну почти все ))) и инфы по этому в инете много
<[Raiden]> нашел в скрипте startkde , строки про удаление гткрц при определенных условиях. Остается закоментить или отследить условие.
<[Raiden]> типа вопрос снят
<jillsmitt> [Raiden], типа чиркни куда-нибудь
<[Raiden]> возможно писану на форум, на днях.
<jillsmitt> народ ходит по граблям
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть шеллскрипт, с сорцами я бы не разобрался )
<ezh2> а когда в 10.10 вылизают acpi чтобы вентилятор работал нормально?
<ezh2> ближе к 11.04?
<jillsmitt> короче каким-то образом обновления сбивают работу /etc/init.d/acpi-support
<ezh2> у тя каким образом не работает?
<jillsmitt> рестарт демона помогает
<jillsmitt> у меня если не рестартнуть демон индикатор батареи не работает
<ezh2> а не знаешь изза чего может не работать включение вентилятора на погромче?
<jillsmitt> ezh2, нажми и держи, открой логи и смотри что пишут, у меня не работают кнопки регулировки яркости
<jillsmitt> я вот так наслаждаюсь бегущими строчками когда жму на них
<d0r> так вот они какие - первопроходцы!!! :-)
<ezh2> кто?
<xvol> здравствуйте, а куда лучше обратиться за помощью? к вам или на форум?
<jillsmitt> одновременно и туда и сюда
<jillsmitt> зачем быть ограниченным?
<xvol> хорошо, а тогда не подскажете, можно ли настроить подключение по впн в ВУЗе, если имеется инструкция для mandriva?
<user-k> Всем привет
<CheshaNeko> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ezh2> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ezh2> это что за линк у бота с гуглом что mtu 100500? :))
<user-k> интересно, я уже зарегился меня кто-нить видет, люди ау
<CheshaNeko> user-k: да
<CheshaNeko> Подскажите самый легкий прокси сервер
<user-k> Так что здесь обсуждаем
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: 3proxy
<CheshaNeko> как посмотреть работает сейчас squid или нет?
<jillsmitt> pgrep
<jillsmitt> прикольный шрифт http://itmages.ru/image/view/77869/a6888dcc
<rapidsp> святые угодники
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: спрашивал про лёгкий прокси, поставил тяжеловеса))
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, в старину на дисплеях подобные были
<jillsmitt> в старину знали толк в шрифтах
<jillsmitt> девочек за компьютер не пускали =)
<jillsmitt> отгоняли шрифтом
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, девочек достаточно работало за компами )
<Megido> Как в убунте rc-update add default ssh
<Megido> Это вопрос ес че
<Megido> Че уснули все?
<ezh2> может быть update-rc.d
<Megido> Может быть неустраивает ,бо нада позвонить чилавеку и сказать чтоб сделал)))
<ezh2> странный какой
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: жуть какая
<jillsmitt> [Raiden], стиль!
<[Raiden]> )
<jillsmitt> ретроспектива
<jillsmitt> я вот хочу к 286 подключить плазменный дисплей, просто ощутить как это
<[Raiden]> update-rc.d add default ssh = ln -s /etc/init.d /etc/rc2.d/S99ssh
<[Raiden]> последнее может пригодится если сис5инит и дистр с непонятными утилитами
<jillsmitt> видели НЛО хоть раз? http://itmages.ru/image/view/77882/3717f6d3
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: сокращение от НеЛетающая Тарелка? :)
<[Raiden]> упс,  объект :)
<ErmaK> привет убунтики
<smartman> Всем привет, есть вопрос по консоли, если точнее по wget, надо скачать файла по такой маске http://sait/1_***.jpg http://sait/2_***.jpg http://sait//3_***.jpg как это можно сделать? На местах звездочек цифры которые меняются
<smartman> качать через wget http://sait/* не выходит
<user-k> а что с помощью браузера не получается
<smartman> много файлов, около 500
<smartman> картинки
<user-k> понятно ну подождешь
<jillsmitt> [Raiden], неопознанный лакомый обед ы
<[Raiden]> ^)
<smartman> вручную качать 500 файлов? смысл тогда скриптов?
<jillsmitt> после него 10 минут ты в раю, а потом придется платить за все
<andreymal> А можно на убунту "LiveFlash" установить интерактивную доску penbord?
<ezh2> как насчёт sait/[0-9][0-9][0-9].jpg?
<andreymal> Жаль
<andreymal> Кто-нибудь вообще интерактивные доски ставил? :)
<user-k> а что это просвети
<andreymal> Это большая сенсорная панель без дисплея :)
<andreymal> А картинку на нее проектор светит
<user-k> круто не пробовал
<andreymal> В домашних условиях эта штука бессмысленна
<andreymal> А в школе полезно
<andreymal> А в школе только винды
<user-k> пора школьников на линух переводить
<andreymal> Поэтому хочу на лайв поставить
<andreymal> Вроде обещали перевести...
<user-k> yf[htyf nt,t 'nf venm
<user-k> vuyjdtyyj crfxbdftncz mazilla
<user-k> f xnj 'nj ghjcdtnb
<user-k> rhenj yt ghj,jdfk
<user-k> gjhf irjkmybrjd yf kbye[ gthtdjlbnyt ythdybxfq gjqlb yf ajhev ubuntu.ru
<user-k> нахрена тебе эта муть
<user-k> мгновенно скачивается ьфяшддф
<user-k> а что это просвети
<user-k> круто не пробовал
<user-k> пора школьников на линух переводитне нервничай пойди на форум гигтегюкг
<[Raiden]> смотри что пишешь потом Энтер дави )
<[Raiden]> гигтегюкг
<user-k> виноват gneur подвел
<[Raiden]> он тебя ещё ни раз подведет... Научись печатать без этих плюшек )
<[Raiden]> имхо
<user-k> буду стараться без плюшек но вот товарищ же хочет скрипт чтобы все файлы разом скачать а почему же мне не пользоваться достижениями линуксоидов
<[Raiden]> Ну , я не считаю что это достижение. Пунту тоже смог проюзать не больше дня.
<[Raiden]> Хотя это конечн омоё мнение.
<[Raiden]> Можешь конечно )
<jillsmitt> а я люблю эту программу, она так помогает мне ghjkfhlkhf fkljhdfkljhg nbbbg
<jillsmitt> ы
<[Raiden]> ))
<ezh2> когда перед отправкой проверяешь на ошибки и замечаешь что была не та раскладка и прога меняет раскладку без надобности перенабивать текст это хорошо
<andreymal> 444455544441111
<ezh2> а когда вмешивается в процесс это зло
<SergeyIT> это для ленивых
<ezh2> и воще как можно набрать текст не на той раскладке. куда вы воще смотрите? в окно ворон считаете?
<jillsmitt> у меня такого никогда не было с тех пор как я не смотрю на клавиатуру
<jillsmitt> типа слепая печать или что-то такое
<user-k> в винде puntoswitcher лучше работает имхо
<SergeyIT> уходи на вин
<jillsmitt> так а че ты им не пользуешься тогда?
<jillsmitt> Линуксоид не инвалид! Проваливай обратно, грязный жид!
<jillsmitt> во
<jillsmitt> лозунг
<jillsmitt> для Offoffoff
<Offoffoff> Юлий Кузнецов: фууу...
<Offoffoff> Юлий Кузнецов: не политкорректно
<user-k> пользуюсь для просмотра HD и записи DVD из TS файлов
<jillsmitt> дооо
<jillsmitt> Offoffoff, ну а что поделать то
<jillsmitt> суровая правда ;bpyb
<user-k> а что все сидят на ubuntu Runtu никто не любит
<[Dmitry]> runtu ненужна.
<user-k> а ты пробовал и какую
<Offoffoff> user-k: пользуй кошерную ubuntu
<Offoffoff> user-k: и никаких гвоздей
<[Dmitry]> Хотя бы потому что они получили сертификацию и живут отдельно от ubuntu.ru
<SergeyIT> сегодня опять один мой клиент на IE наступил. Файлы, положеные на фтп сервер не увидел. Точнее увидел только через 3 часа (UTS +3 )
<user-k> пробовал не нравится
<fanfan> а кто нибудь знает, когда lubuntu допилят?
<SergeyIT> никогда
<Offoffoff> ubuntu не допилят никогда - и в этом весь фан!
<ErmaK> ну да
<ErmaK> тут фанатики сидтя, ты что не знал ?
<jillsmitt> Недопилимая, на первом канале...
<SergeyIT> со всеми *убунтами процесс непрерывный
<ErmaK> самый прикол в том, что бы ждать новую версию и ее настраивать
<user-k> вечный процесс плюс два пакета и новый дистрибутив
<jillsmitt> от матов в адрес каноникал у них уже прах ушей наступил
<SergeyIT> ErmaK, это кому как...
<jillsmitt> был развеян над тунгусским кратером
<jillsmitt> из космоса, лично шатлвортом
<[Dmitry]> Кто знает команду для загрузки системных библиотек в память?
<ezh2> что вы имеете ввиду под словом допиливать? все системы недопилины, разные по разному
<user-k> для того и открытый код
<SergeyIT> пилите Шура, пилит...
<SergeyIT> е
<user-k> нужна новая Runtu
<SergeyIT> не нужна
<SergeyIT> дистрибутивов и так избыток
 * jillsmitt проверим acpi
<ezh2> для меня всего две проблемы с убунту. перегрев и тормозящий флеш. если их решить я скажу что убунту меня полностью устраивает)
<user-k> хотя и правда этой вполне достаточно
<SergeyIT> флеш, отключен, перегрева нет - можно отдыхать
<jillsmitt> ezh2, первое решается cpufreq-utils, второе chromium и flashplugin-prerelease
<jillsmitt> ну и пальцы крестиком
<ezh2> jillsmitt: cpufreq прибавит оборотов вентиллятору?
<jillsmitt> нет убавит оборотов цпу
<jillsmitt> можно принудительно тормознуть проц
<jillsmitt> если прибавить оборотов вентилятору, тогда впаивай провода для второй батареи
<ezh2> это конечно workaround для работы без подставки охлаждения но хотелось бы врубить вентиллятор на всю
<ezh2> похрен на батарею я почти всегда ac
<jillsmitt> тогда на этапе начальной загрузки жми свою кнопку
<ezh2> я знаю вентиллятор может крутиться быстрее т.к. на post он крутит нормаьлно
<jillsmitt> максимум до загрузки граба
<ErmaK>  SergeyIT тут ты прав, кому то настраивать не нужно.. за него другие все делают
<jillsmitt> вот там и жми со всей дури
<ezh2> какую кнопку?)
<jillsmitt> а у тебя нет для этого кнопки?
<ezh2> нет никаких кнопок(
<jillsmitt> вот у меня есть кнопка Purge - продувка
<SergeyIT> ErmaK, мы тоже для других что то делаем, но силе возможностей
 * jillsmitt хотел проверить acpi-support в действии
<ErmaK>  SergeyIT ну да, но больше для себя любимого, знаю я вашу масть, одной ругой даете, 3 другими забираете ... это же Россия
<deimosmaker> b cyjdf plhhfdcndeqnt k.,bvtymrbt vjb
<deimosmaker> блин...
<deimosmaker> привет всем снова, короче
<ezh2> ну я бы рад задать чтото вроде echo 10 > /proc/.../fan только что именно я хз
<jillsmitt> заработал индикатор, с горем и слезами
<SergeyIT> ErmaK, 1) надо уметь разумно брать, что дают 2) делиться с ближнием не во вред ему
<ErmaK> да не нужно брать !
<ezh2> jillsmitt: грац)
<ErmaK> нужно жить по челочески, все само придет
<jillsmitt> ezh2, ну теперь осталось выяснить не сбоит ли оно
<jillsmitt> придется пару зарядок-разрядок не поспать... до утра ы
<SergeyIT> ErmaK, а кто здесь не по человечески живет?
<ezh2> обнаружает пропажу появление AC?
<jillsmitt> да
<ErmaK> Скажи мне, зачем у тебя подпись после Имя твоего ?
<jillsmitt> отвечает на вопрос "что делает?"
<ezh2>  /set +m
<ErmaK> какие ценности в твоей жизни, чем ты дорожишь, за что умереть готов, бросишь ли бы ближнего своего ?
 * jillsmitt вечерняя проповедь...
<ErmaK> что ты ощущаешь когда смотришь на дерево, каково твое мировозрение ?  что ты дал Земле матери нашей кроме кинутого бычка на траву ?
<jillsmitt> и способен ли ты отличить добро от зла...
<ErmaK> jillsmitt:  5 балов )
<ErmaK> что есть добро, а что есть зло в твоем понимание ?
<jillsmitt> зло сейчас обрушится на нас если мы не заткнемся
<ErmaK> ыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<ErmaK> да братцы, вот так вот люди проживают свои дни бездарно и думают что они еще люди )
<ezh2> добро - бог, зло отсутствие бога, как тепло - бог, а холод отсутствие тепла и со светом-темнотой тоже самое ;)
<user-k> люди а кто пробовал качать при  помощи aMule
<ErmaK> в отсутствии темпа тоже есть бог ! бог он во всем, все что вокруг нас
<himik> ну вот, узнаю родной канал
<user-k> слушайте здесь про ubuntu надо
<ezh2> jillsmitt: чтото нету flashplugin-prerelease
<jillsmitt> ezh2, аналогию ищи
<himik> user-k: про убунту это на #ubuntu
<himik> здесь наш аналог с нашей спицификой )
<ezh2> jillsmitt: может надо другие репы подключать?
<ErmaK> это пазитивная инергия, если она в тебе, с тобой бог,  а если в тебе живет гордыня, зависить, осуждения (заметьте, ведь я сейчас осуждаю) это в тебе запущен миханизм самоуничтожения
<user-k> так насчет aMule а?
<jillsmitt> ezh2, от многого зависит, но смысл один "самый свежий пакет плагина, собранный для твоего дистра"
<ezh2> самый свежий это nightly чтоли
<jillsmitt> ErmaK, у нас тут свобода вероисповедания, если понадобится консультация мы тебя спросим =)
<ErmaK> так я не наставляю, я разговариваю )
<jillsmitt> твиттер пробовал?
<ErmaK>  jillsmitt ходя, да, конечно спасибо, ты прав
<jillsmitt> твиттер как раз для очерка мыслей
<jillsmitt> ErmaK, слыхал про неорелигию "Кухняизм"? Бог воды - кран, бог тепла - печь, бог холода - холодильник
<jillsmitt> особо даже напрягаться не приходится
<jillsmitt> и бог кухонного компа - Убунту
<CheshaNeko> блин, не могу squid осилить(
<CheshaNeko> !squid
<ubuntuhelp> Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: если простой прокси нужен попробуй 3proxy
<SergeyIT> ErmaK, а это ИмяОФ )
<VMV> всем привет
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: не, мне именно squid теперь осилить надо(
<VMV> хелп
<VMV> система периодически виснет, предпочтительно при использовании браузеров
<VMV> топ ничего не показывает
<VMV> виснет не намертво, если перейти на tty1 и обратно, то все становится норм
<VMV> что это может быть?помогите плиз
<ezh2> топ точно ничего не показывает? как насчёт колонки sys?
<VMV> а у меня такой нету)
<VMV> есть S
<[Raiden]> с дровами видео может чего?
<[Raiden]> если ппереход возвращает в работу, то незнаю что ещё может быть
<ezh2> ну там где us sy ni id, мб проц много времени проводит в ожидании какой нибудь тормозной периферии например жёсткий диск?
<VMV> началось пару дней назад, ничего не ковырял даже
<VMV> думал это плагин в файрфокс, ан нет, и в хроме тоже виснет
<muhlik> Всем добрый вечер :)
<VMV> причем виснет так, что топ запускаю в тти1
<[Raiden]> скачай htop он наглядней
<VMV> но есть подозрение что при переходе уже процесс раздупляется
<VMV> и htop тоже ниче не показывает
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта какая?
<ezh2> VMV: ну плагин общий для всех libflashplugin
<ezh2> у меня он тоже тормозит под фф и оперой
<VMV> ati x2300
<[Raiden]> а убунта  64бит или 32?
<VMV> 32
<ezh2> [Raiden]: я в связи с этим даже переставил с 64 на 32. не помогло(
<[Raiden]> фиг знает тогда, а то бы насоветывал флэш поновей попробовать и 64 бит )
<ezh2> хмм в интернетах пишут что флеш выпускается только 32 и тормозить может изза wrapping'а 64<->32
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и в 32  бит попробовать ,но не уверен что всё виснет от него.
<VMV> я даже поставил flash block
<[Raiden]> ezh2: не все инеты одинаково полезны
<ezh2> ещё в интернетах советуют включить Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<VMV> не помогло
<VMV> ладно, пошел копать..узнаю-сообщу, спс
<muhlik> Народ, а кто-нибудь настраивал cryptdisk на шифрование диска? Не домашней папки, которую предлагатся при установке зашифровать, а целого диска? Собсвенно вопрос в чем, настраивается то легко, но вот что бы дейвайс  в /dev/mapper появился после загрузки
<[Raiden]> VMV: если думмать что проблема с флешем, то можеш ьскачать отсюда  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html  , там 10.2 превью ,  32бит включая.  Надо удалит ьпакеты с флэшем, а  либу  из архива положить в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> но я думаю что дел ов чем-то ещё. До кучи узнай какие последние дрова под радеон
<ezh2> [Raiden]: разве апдейтер ежедневный это не узнаёт?
<[Raiden]> хотя это тоже только теория
<CheshaNeko> как из файла все строки начинающиеся с # удалить?
<[Raiden]> ezh2: нет
<muhlik> Причем если глянуть /etc/init.d/cryptdisks то можно увидеть:
<muhlik> case "$1" in
<muhlik> start)
<muhlik>         ;;
<muhlik> stop)
<muhlik>         do_stop
<muhlik>         ;;
<muhlik> restart|reload|force-reload)
<muhlik>         do_stop
<muhlik>         do_start
<muhlik>         ;;
<muhlik> т.е. по команде start ничего нет.... это такой прикол? :-D
<ezh2> !paste|muhlik
<ubuntuhelp> muhlik: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> ezh2: узнае тто что есть в репах, но например для нвидии последни йдрайвер в репаx 260.19.06 , а на хомсайте нвидии  260.19.21
<[Raiden]> подозреваю что для радеонов так же.
<[Raiden]> простите за опечатки )
<muhlik> ezh2: прошу прощения, первый раз в IRC не понятно... открыл http://paste.ubuntu.com написал текст, а дальше что?
<muhlik> ezh2: сюда кинуть ссылку?
<ezh2> всё ок. неанжвиу кгдоа пшуит исарвпелния со звёдзочокй, иатк всё пняонто, вдеь пноянто же?
<Megido> Драсте
<ezh2> muhlik: да
<[Raiden]> ezh2: :)
<Megido> Как настроить ссх на убунте?
<muhlik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532421/
<[Raiden]> Megido: обычно достаточно просто установить
<[Raiden]> Megido: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Megido> Ну паставил пишу /etc/init.d/ssh start оно кричит чет про секуре кей
<Megido> А не такой не ставил
<[Raiden]> будет работать и без ключа
<Megido> Этого хватит?
<[Raiden]> про ключик не ко мне ) Если авторизация по ключу нужна  ,помимо лоигна с пассом - тогда гугли
<Megido> Просто ssh не openserver
<[Raiden]> Megido: да одно и то же, ssh пустой пакето ставящий тот что  выше
<Megido> Йасн
<Megido> Ша праверим
<muhlik> Господа, так что, никто не юзал cryptsetup?
<[Raiden]> ssh localhost набери ,если отозвался то всё ок
<[Raiden]> muhlik: не довелось
<muhlik> эх... а dhcp сервер поверх нескольких vlan-ов тоже никто не настраивал?
<Megido> Блин незаходит нихрдна
<[Raiden]> muhlik: на форум писани, или попробуй растрясти дебианщиков на debian-russian
<[Raiden]> у них там кой8-r если что
<Megido> Папингуйте хтот 95.133.59.50
<a931bw> Прет всем
<Megido> Не все
<Megido> М
<a931bw> PING 95.133.59.50 (95.133.59.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
<a931bw> пусто
<SergeyIT> не пингуется
<a931bw> 35 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 34272ms
<Megido> Сцуко
<SergeyIT> это точно не поможет
<Megido> Пачиму не пингуеца???
<ezh2> фаервол?
<Megido> Незнаю таких
<Megido> Разве в убунте есь такое?
<a931bw> Это твой айпи?
<DebianClone> есть нативная версия ut2004?
<Megido> Домашний
<a931bw> кстати о нативках
<a931bw> у меня постал2 есть
<a931bw> как под убунту поставить?
<ezh2> маршрут както через Ж идёт, на магистрали проблема мб
<a931bw> у меня вындовый диск
<DebianClone> играл когда-то давно
<a931bw> у меня вындовый диск
<a931bw> можно поставить
<a931bw> с него?
<Megido> Ты еще марио поставь
<Megido> А еще дум1 и кваку
<a931bw> можно
<a931bw> у меня старинкий ПК
<Megido> Так играй в кс
<a931bw> под вайном
<a931bw> да не
<a931bw> мне нативок хочется
<Megido> Под виндой
<a931bw> темболее
<a931bw> ставить долго
<Megido> Ну тода поставь дюк нюкем
<Megido> Переделку
<DebianClone> дюк нюкем какого года?
<a931bw> как пакет зовётся?
<Megido> Как там Duke nukem HD
<DebianClone> играл когда еще в школе учился
<Megido> Паищи в гугле *новый дюк нюкем*
<Megido> Это с новой графой
<Megido> Тока левелы теже
<a931bw> FOREVER?
<Megido> Нее
<a931bw> это та которая уже лет десять делаетяс
<Megido> Рано еще
<a931bw> она вреале форевер
<Megido> Она началась делацо 95 года дет, кода йа в школе училса это уже был мегадолгострой
<DebianClone> досовская
<DebianClone> ппц
<DebianClone> как и квейк сносил ерышу
<DebianClone> крышу*
<Megido> Йа в квейк вот летом на трубу ставил, оказалось на проце 192мегахерца и со звуком еще и довольно интереснайа игра
<Megido> Ну йа в кваку тока на рубиках в 8класе играл до этого:D
<Megido> О может это роутер блокирует???
<DebianClone> чет не найду ut2004 нативную а она есть
<Megido> Или и на ссх тош надо порты пробрасывать?
<Megido> Плох ищеш, йа на генте ставил хотя nexuiz наамноого лучше
<a931bw> нууу
<a931bw> кому как
<DebianClone> почему лучше?
<a931bw> графика
<DebianClone> слушайте
<Megido> Лучше
<a931bw> и только
<DebianClone> battlefield 1942 запуститься под вайн?
<DebianClone> давно не играл
<DebianClone> лет 6-7
<Megido> Х3 Бадкомпани 2 незахотел
<a931bw> нуу
<a931bw> сравнил))
<Megido> )))
<a931bw> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6637&iTestingId=52893
<DebianClone> не про вторую мировую
<Megido> Третью?
<DebianClone> вторую
<DebianClone> лол?
<Megido> Проспал?
<DebianClone> молодеж. не играли?
<a931bw> не
<[Raiden]> DebianClone: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:32bit:ut2004dvd?s[]=unreal
<a931bw> я только во
<a931bw> 2
<Megido> Йа не люблю такие игры
<a931bw> я люблю БФ2
<a931bw> а 2142 непробывал
<a931bw> где постал 2 качнуть?
<a931bw> именно инсталлер
<Megido> Нафик те эта фигня?
<Megido> А качать на ex.ua
<a931bw> да
<a931bw> люблю эту какашку
<DebianClone> стрелялки не те пошли
<Megido> Гг
<DebianClone> тупое мясо
<a931bw> lf
<a931bw> да
<a931bw> но там можно нассать на копа
<Megido> Дебиан: в контру играй)))
<DebianClone> лефт фо дед
<DebianClone> ебааааааааааа
<a931bw> алсо
<DebianClone> дебилизм
<Megido> Шо
<a931bw> нужен имнно инсталлер
<Megido> Нешариш ты
<DebianClone> контра анахронизм
<a931bw> Hive Rise
<a931bw> rhenm buhf
<a931bw> крутая штука
<Megido> Эт ты гриш бо играть неумеиш
<DebianClone> я еще в IGI первую играл
<DebianClone> тема
<DebianClone> классика
<DebianClone> хл 1
<DebianClone> ваще кууууууууул
<Megido> А йа первый варик :)
<DebianClone> я ток в 3-й играл
<DebianClone> надоел
<Megido> Хл йа и забыл уже
<DebianClone> тфт
<a931bw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798209
<Megido> Надоел
<a931bw> ааааа
<a931bw> ИГИ
<DebianClone> хл мне бошку снес в свое время
<Megido> О, гг
<DebianClone> самая крутая фпс
<Megido> Ага)))
<DebianClone> было так интересно играть
<DebianClone> ппц
<Megido> Тода прост еще кс гангейм небыло(((
<DebianClone> интересно, гордон фримен линуксоид?
<DebianClone> :)
<a931bw> канешно
<a931bw> нет
<a931bw> ХЛ под никси нету
<DebianClone> через вайн
<kotnaton> Прошу прощения, люди, кто-нибудь LJ-Talk-ом здесь пользуется ?
<DebianClone> пашет
<DebianClone> а че это?
<kotnaton> это жаба на сервере жж
<Megido> Не виндузятник
<Megido> О прикол
<Megido> Йа кароч играл в дюк нюкем а там на терминале гента ставицо :D
<kotnaton> Не могу войти ни pidgin ни empathy ни sim ни мирандой
<DebianClone> а как ты сюда пишешь?
<a931bw> *здес
<a931bw> здец
<a931bw> ставлю
<kotnaton> с веб-мордой http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<a931bw> игру которая нативка под линь, ставлю через вайн
<DebianClone> зачем? она же нативная
<a931bw> ага
<a931bw> но диск вындовы
<a931bw> й
<DebianClone> тогда не нативка
<Megido> Поцаны!
<a931bw> есть и на линь
<a931bw> АХАХАХ
<a931bw> установка
<a931bw> файл Police.fuk
<DebianClone> виндовый диск не нативка!
<Megido> Че можна делать чтоб светить свой ип? Принимать силами пхп*
<Megido> А?
<a931bw> pfcdtnbnm bg [jxti&
<Megido> Че?
<a931bw> ниче
<Megido> Ы
<DebianClone> Знаете что?
<DebianClone> вирус это та же уязвимость
<DebianClone> а под линуксом их хватает
<DebianClone> в чем разница
<a931bw> точноъ
<a931bw> ставим вынду
<DebianClone> просто немного теряется смысл
<a931bw> и сидим под ИЕ6
<[Raiden]> думаю что у вирусов ест ьконкретное определение. Например - вредоносный софт или как-то так. И конечно под линукс есть такой
<DebianClone> Те кто говорит что под линь нет вирусов лукавит немного, хитрит
<Megido> С вкл активикс о_О
<a931bw> fuf
<a931bw> ага
<[Raiden]> вот только вероятност ьс ним столкнутся в реале, не устанавливая специально, близка к 0
<a931bw> вирусы под линух есть
<a931bw> но
<a931bw> их надо
<a931bw> настроить, скомпилировать, и дать  рута
<DebianClone> они ждут чтобы их нашли
<a931bw> потом матерится
<DebianClone> :)
<a931bw> ставить питон какойнить либ
<a931bw> и повторять
<ezh2> rm -rf / самый главный вирус
<ezh2> а также Здравствуйте, я таджикский вирус. По причине ужасной бедности моего создателя и низкого уровня развития технологий в нашей стране, я не способен причинить какой-либо вред вашему компьютеру. Поэтому очень прошу: сами сотрите какой-нибудь важный дл
<a931bw> тоже верно
<a931bw> a931bw@a931bw-desktop:~$ cat /dev/random
<a931bw> �Yڇ��Nwu�'�o$<���c��8�4�k_����C@��ۅF���:3V�.k��S��n:]��7-�w؛0�%��y���A·MӤ-�;��v�J���؟�jS�(�j���A�n�vh�&�%�_\��VL#�#�m�V�Ka��6w��9a�u�!a�0jt[>23��p=-�Y=MfBu^QRp�m�"�QD�����D[��/W�sF�ꮽE�M܎+㱡�5�
<a931bw> a931bw@a931bw-desktop:~$ cat /dev/random
<a931bw> �Yڇ��Nwu�'�o$<���c��8�4�k_����C@��ۅF���:3V�.k��S��n:]��7-�w؛0�%��y���A·MӤ-�;��v�J���؟�jS�(�j���A�n�vh�&�%�_\��VL#�#�m�V�Ka��6w��9a�u�!a�0jt[>23��p=-�Y=MfBu^QRp�m�"�QD�����D[��/W�sF�ꮽE�M܎+㱡�5�
<[Raiden]> rm -rf /  не проблема линукс, проблема головы :) с дуру можно и в винде del рекурсивно запустить.
<Megido> Ты че дураг?
<a931bw> кста
<a931bw> а -ф это что
<[Raiden]> force
<a931bw> точно
<a931bw> мог догодатся
<a931bw> )
<ezh2> [Raiden]: ну эту команду шифруют по всякому, и предлагают запустить перл скрипт где нет упоминания rm -rf /
<a931bw> вывод
<a931bw> незапускай перл скрипты
<Megido> Незапускать ниче в корне!
<a931bw> ты же .бат файлы незапускаеш в ведре
<[Raiden]> некоторые запускают ,причем неглядя. Я так за 1 машикой следил. Сделал батник поднимающий телнет и создающий скрытого юзера в группе админов
<[Raiden]> так что, от юзера ни одна система не защищена
<[Raiden]> :)
<a931bw> судо
<a931bw> и юзверь не в списке ссудо
<a931bw> лечит это
<[Raiden]> ну пожалуй судо или уак немного безопасней чем без них )
 * CheshaNeko так и н осилил squid
<a931bw> Программисты воюют с природой
<a931bw> как только программисты делают идиотозащиту
 * ezh2 снова предлагает CheshaNeko попробовать 3proxy
<[Raiden]> в виндовсе ещё всё  усугубляется тем ,что дефолтный юзер в группе админов
<a931bw> природа создает еще большего идиота
<a931bw> а это да
<a931bw> но в бубунте тоже
<DebianClone> totem проигрывает dvd?
<norgen> народ, кто тут опы?
<a931bw> ну отчасти
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а его можно настроить чтобы от обычного юзера запускать?
<DebianClone> какого-то плагина не хватает
<CheshaNeko> DebianClone: юзай mplayer
<DebianClone> так он чет глючит
<a931bw> млин
<DebianClone> не показывает изображение
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: ну ты вешать будешь на порт > 1024? тогда нет проблем
<a931bw> мне за линь обидно
<a931bw> давайте штоли форкнем какой вирусёк, или тройанчек на линь?
<Megido> Давай :)
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: не понял
<Megido> Есь идейка :D
<DebianClone> кто возьмется написать вирус под линь?
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: прокси http? порт стандартный? 3128?
<Megido> Йа ша с тилифона :(
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: порт любой, главное чтобы работало и ставилось в домашний каталог
<a931bw> а тотем под решето есть?
<[Raiden]> плагины к софту немного небезопасны, т.к. могут ставится в обход пакетной системы и хз откуда.
<CheshaNeko> a931bw: mplayer есть
<[Raiden]> Единсвенное, хорошо что не от рута
<a931bw> интеерсует именно тотем
<[Raiden]> к браузерам*
<a931bw> и.к душ убунту
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а, я пробовал этот 3proxy он как-то по странному ставится
<DebianClone> поиграйте airstrike
<DebianClone> мини игрушка
<DebianClone> кульная
<DebianClone> 3d
<DebianClone> летим на вертолетике
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: ща сам попробую
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: ну вот скомпилился, правда куча варнингов и нотисов. но скомпилился и запустился
<edgbla> а у меня всё тот же вопрос, как смотреть удалённый стол вдвоём, ну или один локально, а второй его же удалённо.
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а ставится он куда7
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: ну компилится там где компилишь а цель сборки инсталл ставит кудато в bin хз в какой
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: у меня нет прав рута(
<ezh2> ну и не ставь. скомпилил в хоме и там же запускай
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а как его помпилить то?
<ezh2> make ?
<CheshaNeko> make -f Makefile.Linux ?
<ezh2> да
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а конфигурировать перед этим не надо?
<ezh2> я конфиг скрипта не нашол. цели конфига тоже нету
<DebianClone> какой выставлять драйвер для проигрывания dvd в smplayer?
<ezh2> 3proxy tiny free proxy - ключевое слово тини, быстренько залил скомпилил и качай тонны вареза)
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а как теперь запускать7
<[Raiden]> DebianClone: да вроде без разницы, обычно xv
<ezh2> ./proxy
<ezh2> ну cd src ; ./proxy
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: из src?
<CheshaNeko> ok
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а где конфиги прописать?
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: там в папке ман мануал прилагается, вощем это под линь процессы разделены, под вендой был один бинарник 3proxy.exe и cfg к нему. и в конфиге надо было указывать какие процессы спавнить и с какими параметрами
<ezh2> здесь сам 3прокси занимается только рождением процессов прокси/сокса/портмапперов
<sagamor> всем привет
<ezh2> можешь запускать через него. а можешь все параметры указать непосредственно проксе
<ErmaK> нАРОД
<ErmaK> что нажать что бы заработало ?
<ezh2> ErmaK: POWER
<ErmaK> Неее.. так то уже работает
<ErmaK> но хочу что бы РАБОТАЛО
<andreymal> Всё-таки про проблемы в записи дисков (если еще кто помнит что я спрашивал) я оказался прав, вместо данных были нули
<sagamor> как в KDE сделать чтоб форматировани было ГРАФИЧЕСКИМ, корме partitionmanager?
<ErmaK> sagamor ни ч оне понял
<sagamor> без коммандной строки флеху форматнуть
<sagamor> кроме partmanager
<mva> а чем тебя не устраивают терминальные команды?
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: по дифолту на каком порту поднимается?
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: 3128
<sagamor> за компом еще жена сидит))
<mva> sagamor, и что?
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: если я просто ./proxy пущу оно будет работать?
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: ezh@laniko:~/3proxy-0.6.1$ netstat -ln4p
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: у меня работает
<mva> ты боишься испугать её видом консоли?
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: ^_^ няшне
<edgbla> sagamor: флешки лучше не форматировать, будут медленнее работать.
<mva> @voice CheshaNeko
<mva> не нарушай правила
<mva> говори грамотно
<CheshaNeko> mva: няшно*
<mva> » дифолту
<mva> про это забыл уже? :)
<ezh2> а мине воис?)
<sagamor> она уже испугалась))
<CheshaNeko> mva: э?
<mva> sagamor, ну так тогда в чём проблема-то? чем mkfs.FS_NAME не устраивает? :)
<mva> где FS_NAME, конечно же, название нужной файловой системы
<CheshaNeko> фейл (
<CheshaNeko> А не… просто логин не тот ^_^
<sagamor> меня устраивает ее нет. Ну так с ГУИ что посоветуете???
<mva> sagamor, konsole
<mva> sagamor, собственно, если особо упороться — никто не запрещает юзать gparted
<sagamor> параноидально
<mva> что?
<mva> параноидально — это как раз бояться консоли
<CheshaNeko> !screen
<ubuntuhelp> screen - мультитерминал. См. http://citkit.ru/articles/609/
<sagamor> ты глупый или как?
<ubuntuhelp> sagamor, без оскорблений. А то в бан улетишь. И вообще, почитай-ка «!rules», дружок...
<sagamor> молчу
<sagamor> здесь видимо задавать вопросы нельзя.
<mva> можно
<mva> только без оскорблений, мата и привередничества
<mva> тебе как минимум 5 вариантов дали
<mva> если ты слишком привередливый, то тебе не сюда
<mva> и вообще
<mva> !rules| sagamor
<ubuntuhelp> sagamor: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: а как порт поменять?
<Niketa> Люди.Ну что за бред ! почему убунта  виснет при выходе из спящиего и ждущего режима
<mva> Niketa, потому, что скажи спасибо производителям ноута, которые запихивают кривой DSDT
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: ezh@laniko:~/3proxy-0.6.1/src$ ./proxy --help ;)
<Niketa> может мне апгрейдить что нить ? биос обновить ?
<mva> материнскую плату
<ezh2> Niketa: индикатор хдд случаем не горит когда "виснет"?
<Niketa> хз....на нетбуке нет такого
<ezh2> mva: не наешь как можно включить вентилляторы на всю в обход кривого дсдт?
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: спс
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: proxy -d -p6667 например
<mva> ezh2, ну, во-первых, его можно поправить. Во-вторых, ты уверен, что в ограничении виноват дсдт? В третьих, таки была какая-та штука для коньков
<mva> правда /me не юзал, но слышал, что народ ей и останавливал до 0 и врубал на полную
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: если бы ты не сказал, я бы -pPORT 3333 писал, и думал почему не работает ^_^
<Niketa> так мне что лучше зделать ? может пофикситьчто нить ?
<ezh2> CheshaNeko: пора пойти поспать или шмякнуть кофейку ;)
<sagamor> mva, какие 5 вариантов, кроме консоли и partmanager или gpart ничего. Только я же сказал кроме них. Она мне на partmanager локальный диск форматнула
<CheshaNeko> ezh2: ага
<mva> sagamor, и? ты думаешь она ничем другим не форматнёт?
<sagamor> простейшая прога с гуи только для флехи
<ezh2> mva: да устал уже. еле крутит вентилляторы. как я понял дсдт это микропрограмма для биоса по управлению всякими делами в том числе и оборотами кулера при разных температурах процессора. так она доходит до 100 градусов а кулеры как еле крутились так и еле крутÑ
<sagamor> тогда не форматнет
<mva> sagamor, я тебе открою секрет. ЛЮБЫМ инструментом, которым можно отформатировать один диск — можно и другой. Выход — не в привередстве, а в том, чтобы научить пользователя правильно пользоваться и определять диски, а не тыкать куда попало.
<ezh2> mva: хотя я знаю они могут быстрее крутить, т.к. при старте они работают на всю
<mva> sagamor, таких не существует
<mva> ezh2, ну, в гугле есть руководство, как починить DSDT, но, боюсь, что температура режется не в нем, а в самом биосе.
<ezh2> mva: абалдеть это копаться в этом полметровом файле описаний всякой дряни на 7000 строк? =-O
<sagamor> mva, правда что-ли?! Так вот нашел уже http://kubuntu.ru/node/7134. Так вот с помощью этого можно форматить без проблем для других дисков.
<sagamor> Если не знаешь зачем утверждать наверняка???
<mva> sagamor, с точки зрения любой программы в юзерспейсе флешка НИЧЕМ, абсолютно, не отличается от жёствого диска. Между собой они различаются только буквой. Без мозгов ну совсем ника. Ну совсем. Ну никак.
<Gaga_rin> q
<mva> sagamor, и где тыт там простейшую программу для гуи нашел?
<mva> ты упорот чтоли?
<mva> там редактирование действий
<mva> и этими действиями можно НАИПРЕКРАСНЕЙШЕ отформатировать любой диск
<mva> если не там выполнить
<ezh2> sagamor: аха. как то ставил netinstall убунту, флешка была sda1, а винт sdb, поставилось, вынул флешку, винт стал sda и привет
<Gaga_rin> дык ето же замечательно. форматнул винт нет проблем
<sagamor> А это разве не заменяет прогу?
<Gaga_rin> ezh2: и ничего страшного
<sagamor> Но уж точно не локальные диски
<Gaga_rin> правишь grub и fstab
<Gaga_rin> с той же флешки
<Gaga_rin> хотя ето же подумать надо
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: да ноут абалдел и флешку видеть престал :(
<Gaga_rin> щивоу?
<mva> sagamor, а ты разве что-то про щамену говорил? ты требовал прогу. И да, пофторяю ещё раз. Во-первых, локальных и удалённых дисков в понимании системы не существует. Для неё это всё служебные файлы /dev/sd[a-z]. Системе пофиг, флешка это или диск. Если ты скажешь отформа
<mva> тировать — оно отформатируется
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: он када перегреется изза плохо управляемых кулеров начинает забывать об устройствах загрузки таких как cd и usb а то и про винт забудет :)
<Gaga_rin> т.е. после перегрузки ноут перестал видеть флешки
<Gaga_rin> причём до этого видел ?
<Koldunstvo> Настраиваю почту. Что указать в графе "сервер", если его тип POP?
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: да
<Gaga_rin> Koldunstvo: ящик где ?
<mva> sagamor, а добавление действий в меню KDE, на самом деле, костыль редкостный. Хотя, тебе, наверное, хватит, конечно. Но, повторяюсь, правильные путь — это прибавить мозги пользователю, а не подстраиваться под их отсутствие.
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: ну выключил. подождал немного пока остынет и опять всё стал видеть
<Koldunstvo> На pochta.ru
<Gaga_rin> ezh2: а ты его чистить физически не пытался ?
<Gaga_rin> Koldunstvo: может pop.pochta.ru ?
<Koldunstvo> ага.скорее всего
<[Raiden]> Koldunstvo: там у них и посмотри, обычно везде ест ьсправка
<Koldunstvo> ок
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: да разбирал не так давно, пыли нет совсем, хотя может не то разбирал, не важно. главное кулер крутится со слишком маленькой скоростью, даже когда нагревается и пора прибавить оборотов
<Alagos> Кто то юзает вконтакте через xmpp?
<DebianClone> Эй, насколько стабильна 11.04? Можно комфортно поработать?
<Cat2008> хз
<ezh2> Alagos: + через пидгин
<sagamor> Я спрашивал про решение. Мне не трудно в консоли это сделать! Я спрашивал решение не для себя. И не понятно почему такой негатив на это.
<mva> Alagos, извращенцы :)
<Cat2008> Хай!
<Gaga_rin> DebianClone: нестабильна вообще
<Volkodav> DebianClone: какая стабильность в пре альфе ?
<ezh2> Volkodav: а RC стоит пробовать?
<DebianClone> я просто спросил, не бейте :)
<Gaga_rin> ezh2:  так происходит только в линухе?
<Volkodav> сырые наброски на тему
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: вин хр тоже не включает кулер, но греется слабее вроде
<DebianClone> опять трей перелопатят ?
<jillsmitt> у монодевелоп дизайнер интерфейсов гнилой вхлам
<[Raiden]> вот сча , спустя месяц, уже можн о работать в 10.10
<jillsmitt> отстой
<[Raiden]> )
<Gaga_rin> ezh2: что за бук?
<korvin> господа, кто из вас на Qt прогает?
<ezh2> Gaga_rin: Toshiba A200-23o
<korvin> ну в смысле на C++/Qt
<Gaga_rin> korvin: я самую малость
<Gaga_rin> а не
<Gaga_rin> не я :)
<jillsmitt> ы
<Gaga_rin> рутноп + кут
<korvin> Gaga_rin, раздвоение личности? =)
<Cat2008> Кто-то знает что-то про пиджн?)
<ezh2> [Raiden]: да ладна, уже можно, блютус из коробки работает
<Gaga_rin> korvin:  не просто не спп а рутноп
<Alagos> ezh2, у тебя пормально пашет? а то у меня что то логинится перестало
<Cat2008> Люди, хелп, блин!
<ezh2> Alagos: куда логиниться перестало
<korvin> Gaga_rin, но в принципе у меня не спп-специфичный вопрос, ты QSql* классы юзал?
<mva> !ask| Cat2008
<ubuntuhelp> Cat2008: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<ezh2> Alagos: у меня всего 2 проблемы в 10.10, перегрев проца и тормозящий флеш, в остальном всё идеально
<Gaga_rin> korvin: неа. небыло необходимости.
<Gaga_rin> только вебкит
<Alagos> ezh2, мне пишет при попытке входа в учетную запись вконтакте через xmpp "Неверный идентификатор авторизации"
<TomFarr> http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18
<[Raiden]> кругом пираты http://media.ifun.ru/5/2/522z5ut3.jpg
<ezh2> Alagos: пидгин 2.7.3 всё работает, сертификат самоподписанный, нажать Доверять...
<Gaga_rin> язабан
<Cat2008> Я поставил Виртуал Бокс, и Пиджн улетел на юг. Точнее, улетел ІСQ от пиджна. ost connection with server:
<Cat2008> Connection reset by peer
<jillsmitt> нашел баг в устаревшем монодевелоп 2.4... сообщать или пошли они к черту со своим сишарпом?
<Cat2008> реинстал/реконфиг/ребут/реконект не помогает.
<mva> Cat2008, это никак не связано.
<mva> вообще никак
<Cat2008> о_О
<Gaga_rin> моно ненужна мигель враг
<Cat2008> Просто, на убунте так-же бbIло
<mva> Cat2008, ping -c2 login.icq.com
<Alagos> ezh2, что там у тебя выбрано с сертификатами и шифрованием и какой сервер прописан?
<mva> telnet login.icq.com 5290
<Cat2008> Пинг прошел
<ezh2> Alagos: по дефолту, сервер vk.com (галка требовать ссл, порт 5222)
<Cat2008> телнет прицепился и показал кракозябр
<Cat2008> =/
<Cat2008> и ето на третей оси!
<mva> Cat2008, значит это намёк свыше, что не надо юзать пиджин ,а пора юзать нормлаьные клиенты
<Cat2008> Например?)
<Cat2008> копете?
<mva> Qutim, Psi+
<mva> тысячи их
<Cat2008> Ща гляну, мб пашет.
<ezh2> mva: тоже самое справедливо и с другой стороны: не надо юзать асю, а пора юзать нормальные протоколы)
<mva> ezh2, это-то конечно
<mva> именно поэтому Psi+
<Cat2008> еее
<mva> =)
<rapidsp> чет билайн половину тв отрубил... че у них за бардак...
<Cat2008> как не юзать асю, блін, када у некоторblх креветок только она и есть?
<mva> Cat2008, это проблемы креветок
<ezh2> вот такой я злой: ezh@laniko:~$ suco cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat
<mva> уже давно высказана мысль, что те, люди делятся на две категории — "мужЫки" и "лохи"
<DebianClone> никак не найдут повода продолжить обучение программированию на питон, подскажите чего?
<mva> мужЫк — взял, ушёл с этого говна и тот, кому надо сам найдёт как связаться
<mva> а лох — продолжает сидеть на ICQ потому, что контакты не переходят
<ezh2> mva: я мужыг 8-)
<Cat2008> мне нужнbl ети креветки. А у них ася. блин -_-
<mva> Cat2008, ну ты понял кто ты по этой классификации, да? :)
<Alagos> ezh2, спасибо, галка требовать ссл доставляла... просто в интрукции было сказано ее вырубить)
<Cat2008> ну асю я не юзаю, я юзаю скайп)
<Cat2008> асю юзають креветки 8)
<DebianClone> кстати, зачем НААШИ купили аську?
<ezh2> Alagos: вот тут тот самый случай когда "к чёрту инструкции"
<Cat2008> а, без 'ь'
<mva> DebianClone, чтобы бабло с хомячья стричь
<mva> и чтоб удобнее было в суд на левые клиенты подавать
<DebianClone> лоло
<DebianClone> :D
<mva> тебе лоло
<mva> а из 3 клиентов уже выпилили поддержку
<mva> ибо получили письмо от товарищей :)
<rapidsp> а чем скайп мужыковее аськи? :)
<DebianClone> там еще и видео по-моему
<DebianClone> никогда эту херню не юзал
<mva> rapidsp, ничем. ТАкой же проприетарное говно. Но, хотя бы, не выеживается :)
<[Raiden]> то что наши купили это к лучшему. Может умрет наконец и я смогу использвать в им клиенте только жабер.
<[Raiden]> )
<andersen> нееее. ничего вы не понимаете. креветки и прочий планктон используют mairuclient или как там его :)
<ezh2> Ошибка сегментирования - это так перевели Segmentation fault?
<Cat2008> копете тож не пашет
<mva> [Raiden], учитывая, что купили хозяева говноклассников и Маил.Ру — у меня сомнения, что оно сдохнет в ближайшие пару лет :)
<mva> Cat2008, да
<[Raiden]> mva: )
<Cat2008> так, блин, чо делать :?
<DebianClone> в аське программный код открытый?
<DebianClone> :)
<DebianClone> а-то расплодиться как фирефохэ
<andersen> DebianClone: чтоб евреи и код открыли?
<mva> Cat2008, QutIM и Psi+ с подключенным транспортом. НЕ ТУПИТЬ!!!
<TomFarr> Поддержите мой пост http://sc.gf-d.in/subdmn/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18
<Cat2008> я ж блин поставлю)
<mva> DebianClone, 1) исходный, а не программный, 2) если бы он был открытый, они бы не могли стричь столько бабла на рекламе в официальном клиенте, и требовать бабло с неофициальных.
<Cat2008> как пкг звеццо?
<russia_bear> hi peple
<ezh2> mva: спасибо за наводку, рекомпиляция дсдт провалилось over 9000 ошибок
<Cat2008> hi troll
<russia_bear> kak mne raskladku sdelat russkoy?
<Cat2008> ггг)
<Cat2008> ось?
<mva> russia_bear, setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:caps,compose:caps -layout us,ru -variant ",winkeys";
<hunter-12> всем
<hunter-12> ку
<TomFarr> Никакой рекламы набираю материал для доклада школьникам
<Cat2008> TomFarr: О_О школьникам про дебиан?
<TomFarr> ога пусть приобщаются
<Cat2008> ого)
<hunter-12> подскажите, а рахдел рековери висты на ноуте асус можно удалить без вреда для системы
<hunter-12> TomFarr: а может лучше сразу про генту?))
<hunter-12> если школьникам то лучше для начала про бунту
<hunter-12> ))
<TomFarr> hunter-12: про гунту я намекну
<andersen> школьникам про дебиан, давай уж сразу бзд
<hunter-12> TomFarr: )))
<Cat2008> стоп
<russia_bear> mva  АААА )))) невероятно.... это одной строчкой можно было замутить..... а я высянл 2 года назад это несколько дней.... и искал в менюхах......   надеюсь если моя линукс свалится, то эту строчку я снова где-нибудь найду........ и её знает не один МВА
<TomFarr> Пусть приобщаются с молоду хуле
<andersen> TomFarr: тут еще и не матерятся
<Cat2008> я, как школьник юзаюший дебиан вам скажу: фиг оне приобщатся)
<TomFarr> andersen: хорошо не буду
<CheshaNeko> hunter-12: для какой системы7
<TomFarr> Cat2008: У нас в школе линуксы стоят
<mva> TomFarr, школоло?
<CheshaNeko> школьники разные бывают
<TomFarr> mva мне 25 и я досих пор хожу  вшколу
<hunter-12> CheshaNeko: recovery
<hunter-12> ?
<russia_bear> у нас в вузе линуксы эвривеа
<TomFarr> russia_bear: а что за вуз?
<andersen> TomFarr: какой класс?
<mva> TomFarr, сочувствую :)
<Cat2008> TomFarr: от и не нада приобщать. Сделают контрл-альт-принт-РЕИСАБ, загрузят сингл и снесут всьо)
<TomFarr> andersen: 18 если следовать хронологии
<Cat2008> лан, про асю молчим...
<russia_bear> МГИУ
<CheshaNeko> hunter-12: э?
<Cat2008> ББ, спс, кпрс.
<CheshaNeko> у нас в институте дуал бут
<mva> ссзб
<hunter-12> итак вопрос: можно ли безболезненно снести рековери рахдел висты с ноута асус?
<russia_bear> у нас тоже.... и не дуал  а больше
<hunter-12> *з
<CheshaNeko> но линуксом мало кто пользуется
<russia_bear> виндец зато дохнет быстро....   дряной виндец...   так что нех
<rapidsp> hunter-12: безболезненно ждя чего?
<rapidsp> ждя=для
<russia_bear> rapidsp  не пиздя
<CheshaNeko> hunter-12: ничего кроме винды не пострадает
<hunter-12> у мну не виса а севен
<hunter-12> виста
<rapidsp> russia_bear: а?
<Volkodav> а чё дополнительный не создать для линя? зачем сносить ?
<hunter-12> 10гб жалко))
<hunter-12> поставил бы фрю
<mva> @kick russia_bear no obscence here
<mva> Volkodav, линь — это рыба
<CheshaNeko> hunter-12: а зачем еще и винду на ноуте держишь?
<hunter-12> надобно
<hunter-12> за надобностью игр
<hunter-12> в которые иногда играю
<mva> hunter-12, на ноуте в игры не играют
<mva> по крайней мере в те, ради которых нужна винда
<mva> не, играют, конечно, то только ОЧЕНЬ упоротые личности
<hunter-12> )) у мну не настолько плохой ноут
<[Raiden]> всякое бывает
<rapidsp> )
<hunter-12> а другого комп нет
<mva> нишеброд?
<mva> :)
<mva> *щ
<hunter-12> а зачем мне сто компов? у мну что тут сервер чтоль??))
<[Raiden]> впринципе мона воткнут ьв ноут клаву и моник дюйма на 22+. Будет относительно тихий десктоп, который иногда мона таскать )
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: ))
<rapidsp> и акустику 5+1 :)
<mva> rapidsp, не получится
<hunter-12> угу
<hunter-12> ток 2.1
<mva> не
<mva> можно 4.1 при желании
<mva> очень сильном
<hunter-12> mva: почему?
<hunter-12> ))
<mva> если заремапить порт микрофона
<rapidsp> ну вот... это фейл...
<mva> вообще, можно и 6.1
<mva> но тогда точно без микрофона
<mva> :)
<hunter-12> а 5.1 но с микрофоном?
<hunter-12> так можно ли этот раздельчик снести
<dinya24> по рутингу может кто помочь?
<[Raiden]> и вообще познай урбан. И вайн впринципе со старыми игрульками справляется типа космических рейнджеров или джедай академи нормально
<CheshaNeko> hunter-12: сноси
<CheshaNeko> hunter-12: потом нам расскажешь что будет
<[Raiden]> ) мб будет меньше ребутов в винду
<rapidsp> hunter-12: нужна ли тебе винда решать тебе наверн :)
<hunter-12> а вин 7 как отреагирует?
<hunter-12> рековери от висты
<rapidsp> если повезет груб сам найдет твою винду
<hunter-12> при чем тут груб?
<mva> dinya24, "рутинг" — это получение рута"
<hunter-12> )))
<mva> dinya24, или может ты таки нацчишься говорить ПРАВИЛЬНО? :)
<navnav> всем доброго времени суток...
<CheshaNeko> [Raiden]: тут больше от правильности игры зависит, а не от системных требований же
<[Raiden]> dinya24: а в чем вопрос?
<hunter-12> CheshaNeko: +1
<navnav> есть простой (для тех кто хоть както разбирается) вопрос! ))
<navnav> про FTP
<navnav>  ))
<[Raiden]> ну и то и то
<[Raiden]> )
<mva> !ask| navnav
<ubuntuhelp> navnav: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<vanyasmart> как прикрутить с++ к еклипсу
<vanyasmart> ?
<rapidsp> у меня герои 4 под вайном идут, бОльших устремлений както нет :)
<Gaga_rin> указать компилятор наверное
<vanyasmart> как?
<DebianClone> герои испортились
<DebianClone> 3 часть самое то
<navnav> короче ...  создал я свой ftp по этой инструкции : http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/ftp-server-v-ubuntu-10-04/ , блин, а по какому он адресу то ??
<hunter-12> так на мой комп удаление этого раздела канить скажется?
<dinya24> в общем имеется 2 провайдера(билайн-default route и сумма) и локальная сеть нужно чтоб отдельный клиент сети мог ходить в инет через сумму
<rapidsp> hunter-12: а как твой вопрос к убунте то относится? :)
<vanyasmart> ау, как прикрутить с++? я на паскале писать не хочу (он уже есть)
<dinya24> маршрутизация на убунте
<navnav> ubuntuhelp: понял ))  так и планировал .. просто на много сообщений растянул .. ))   ну а поздароваться - эт святое! ))
<[Raiden]> на тему игр http://www.demotivation.ru/images/20101114/umx6lf4i0w3j.jpg
<ezh2> [Raiden]: сильно
<mva> dinya24, я так догадываюсь, что !lartc ты уже прочитал? :)
<DebianClone> Интересно кто-нибудь портирует Линукс на терминалы оплаты услуг?
<mva> !lartc| dinya24
<ubuntuhelp> dinya24: http://www.n-ix.com/ipesin/translations/howto/lartc/lartc.html || http://lartc.org/
<mva> :)
<mva> DebianClone, 100500 лет как
<DebianClone> да ну? :)
<mva> DebianClone, тем более, открою маааааленький секрет
<ezh2> DebianClone: так там простые писюки дешёвые стоят
<mva> если там стоит венда — то линукс там загрузится с вероятностью 101%
<mva> потому, что венда умеет только x86
<mva> а у линукса это лишь одна из многих поддерживаемых архитектур
<mva> а на армовых терминала линукс уже 1000 лет как
<TomFarr> Какой огсновной язык программирования скриптов установочных на убунте?
<DebianClone> а че такое пауэр писи?
<mva> так что ты слоупок, товарищ DebianClone
<mva> DebianClone, архитекрура процессоров
<DebianClone> я знаю
<DebianClone> а конкретно
<mva> куда конкретнее-то?
<DebianClone> что она из себя представляет
<mva> АРХИТЕКТУРУ ПРОЦЕССОРОВ
<mva> существовала и развивалась, пока макосники не решили променять её на х86
<DebianClone> троллина :)
<mva> в угоду венду
<DebianClone> чтобы запускать на маке винду?
<mva> да
<DebianClone> лоло
<DebianClone> :D
<[Raiden]> TomFarr: установочных фиг знает, надо смотеть инсталятор, может он и не на скриптах.
<mva> это, на самом деле, было единственной причиной, зачем Apple сменила PPC на Intel :)
<TomFarr> [Raiden]: он не может быть на сях, скарее это перл как бсдях или питон вообще
<DebianClone> есть кто сиди в винде или Линуксе на маке? :)
<Niko1> Всем привет! Помогите, почему когда нажимаю в "Переход" любую папку она открывается через видео проиграватель ubuntu 1010
<[Raiden]> незнаю, не показатель. В слаквари на баше, но это не значит что везде так
<mva> потому, что и Linux и Mac OS X и *BSD и прочие UNIX-лайк системы прекрасно работают на PPC. А вот венда - нет
<mva> DebianClone, ты перепутал канал
<DebianClone> пиписи
<DebianClone> не перепутал
<mva> перепутал
<DebianClone> неа :)
<Niketa> Поставил я 10.10 на свой нетбук.....не очень то я и доволен....чет тормозит этот лаунчер да и ваще как то с ним не удобно....10.4 до этого была менее тормознута....что посоветуете ?
<mva> DebianClone, да
<TomFarr> [Raiden]: где посмотреть?
<Niketa> поставить десктоп 10.10 на нетбук или 10.4 на нетбук ?
<DebianClone> оболочку смени
<mva> [01:09:13] <DebianClone>  есть кто сиди в винде или Линуксе на маке? :)
<mva> за такие вопросы тут банят
<DebianClone> я таког оне писал
<mva> так что ты либо не читал правила, либо перепутал
<[Raiden]> mva: когда были поверписи маки, была классик макось ещё, которая к юникс лайк никаким боком. макосх позже появился. Так что думаю причина в другом
<mva> [Raiden], не гони, а?
<mva> :)
<[Raiden]> а что не так? :)
<mva> у меня дома два мака с макос х на G3
<Niko1> Помогите, почему когда нажимаю в "Переход" любую папку она открывается через видео проиграватель ubuntu 1010
<SergeyIT> вечер
<mva> а потом ещё были G4 и G5
<TomFarr> [Raiden]: макось икс раньше появился
<mva> и Mac OS X 10.5 вплоть до 10.5 ставилась на PPC
<Niketa> мне ответте плиз
<DebianClone> никита смени графическую оболочку
<shattered> rm 10.10
<DebianClone> анпример на xfce
<vanyasmart> как изменить мак-адрес
<vanyasmart> ?
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну ладно, раньше перехода на интел. Н оя не думаю что виндовс причина. Или хорошая работа бсд на поверписи. К слову, в осх ядро вообще никаким боком не фрибсд, только част ьобвязки.
<Niketa> не ну нафиг...10.4 шла с гномом просто идеально..ни одного тормоза
<Niketa> 10.10 десктоп может попробоват ь?
<mva> vanyasmart, ты хоть один вопрос по теме канала задашь?
<SergeyIT> Niketa, а зачем сносил?
<DebianClone> разберись почему тормозит
<DebianClone> 04 лтс
<DebianClone> 3 года пользуй
<Niketa> <SergeyIT>  надо было опробовать новую версию...да и страя всего 2стояла
<vanyasmart> mva, а какая тема, я irc первый раз в жизни включил
<SergeyIT> Niketa, так пробовать можно (нужно) параллельно
<[Raiden]> Niko1: в 10.10 иксы другие, новее. Может и имеют лаги на конкретном железе\дровах - фиг знает. У меня ок.
<DebianClone> у меня тоже не тормозит
<mva> vanyasmart, тема — Ubuntu. А вовсе не C++ и не "мак адреса"
<Niketa> <SergeyIT>  это я уж понял ))))) вопрос...как вырубить этот лаунчер неудобный в нетбук эдишн ? или никак ?
<Niketa> <[Raiden]> а у вас нетбук ?
<DebianClone> unity точ ли?
<Niketa> да
<DebianClone> она сырая
<DebianClone> не ставь
<SergeyIT> Niketa,  нетбук едишн в глаза не видел (
<DebianClone> xfce попробуй
<vanyasmart> а я про убнту
<[Raiden]> Niketa: нет
<[Raiden]> десктоп
<Niketa> <DebianClone>  у меня и гном нормально работает для нетбука ) и он вроде  как красивее
<DebianClone> я в xfce поставил иконки как в гноме, так не отличишь
<mva> vanyasmart, что-то я не видел вопросов про убунту
<DebianClone> разницы никакой
<[Raiden]> а если ты про нетбук эдишен с юнити  , так попробуй конечно десктоп. Юнити тормоз - общеизвестно и сча делается альтернативная версия, на базе компиз вместо mutter
<Niketa> <DebianClone>  в чем разница графич оболочек ?
<mva> Niketa, в гугле
<DebianClone> по легковестности
<vanyasmart> хорошо, как на убунту изменить мак-адрес? или вам больше нужна тут тема для холиваров?
<DebianClone> kde gnome xfce lxde openbox
<DebianClone> в порядке убывания
<Niketa> <DebianClone> а в плане запускаемого софта ? нет никаких проблем ?
<DebianClone> софт есть специфический для оболочки но ставить можно все что угодно
<Niketa> <DebianClone> просто внешнее различие ?
<DebianClone> да
<mva> vanyasmart, на убунту изменить мак адрес так же, как и на любом другом дистрибутиве. Утилиты GNU не зависимы от дистрибутива. И в гугле есть ответ, вообще-то. Прям первой ссылкой.
<Niketa> супер....так...xubuntu называется как я помню...
<DebianClone> да
<vanyasmart> ну вас. я не зря так долго irc клиент не ставил
<vanyasmart> сношу нафик
<Niketa> 10.10 качать ?
<[Raiden]> я тут почитал про юнити в 10.04 по умолчанию и так обрадовался, что поставил кде
<[Raiden]> 11.04
<[Raiden]> :)
<DebianClone> просто поставь пакет xfce4
<Niketa> <vanyasmart> что такое ?
<DebianClone>  при логине смени оболочку
<Niketa> <DebianClone> а как юнити вырубить ?
<DebianClone> sudo aptitude install unity
<DebianClone> так же при логине загрузись в нее
<DebianClone> netbook edition называется
<DebianClone> но она глюченая
<[Raiden]> Niketa: можешь доставить ubuntu-desktop пакет , тогда в гдм будет выбор нетбук эдишен \ убунту десктоп
<[Raiden]> по идее так
<Niketa> юнити тупая неудобная и глючная - я пользователь 5 минут
<Niketa> о боже ну и тормозна яже она
<DebianClone> разбирайся
<DebianClone> я год как сижу а до сих пору туплю иногда
<mva> заметно
<[Raiden]> ваще юнити допилят. В плане скорости. И возможно  изменится функционал...
<cloops> mva, q
<[Raiden]> у каноникал крутые планы на всякие арм девайсы... Им придется это пилить так что бы дам не тормозило )
<[Raiden]> там*
<Niketa> лучше бы починили нормальный выход из спящего режима
<DebianClone> у тебя перезагружается при выходе?
<Niketa> ставлю xfce...посомтрю как в ней 10.10 будет работать
<Niketa> <DebianClone>  выходит из спящего и виснет..чем дольше в спящем тем дольше виснить
<DebianClone> там еще надо попилить немного чтобы убыстрить
<DebianClone> систему
<[Raiden]> в общем лаги даже не из-за юнити , а из-за mutter  , новый вм который всех нас ждет в гном3. готовьтесь
<[Raiden]> )
<DebianClone> когда убунту перейдет на гном 3
<DebianClone> ?
<[Raiden]> весной
<DebianClone> 11.04?
<DebianClone> может допилят?
<Niketa> я щас поставлю xfce и посомтрю че да как...если лаги будут - ubuntu 10.4 c xfce  или gnom моый выбор
<DebianClone> ага ставь
<cloops> а не придвидится сборки под core2?
<[Raiden]> может быть, посмотрим. минт уже заявил чт обудет слвмещать классический ифейс  с гном3
<DebianClone> я из-за ужасного трея и сбежал с гнома
<rapidsp> куда?
<DebianClone> на xfce
<cloops> mva, а не придвидится сборки под core2?
<Niketa> как переключиться на xfce ? я тока что пставил sudo apt-get install xfce4
<mva> cloops, кого?
<DebianClone> при логине
<DebianClone> выбор оболочек
<Niketa> вышел из системы -выбора нету
<DebianClone> xfce session
<Niketa> нету
<[Raiden]> в общем я пошутил. За пол года мног очего может измениться... Мб не так всё страшно. На крайняк     есть хфце и кде )
<Niketa> или это вбить куда то
<cloops> mva, а кого ещё можно тут ждать?
<mva> cloops, откуда я знаю, кого ты тут ждёшь :)
<Niketa> нашел
<DebianClone> погляди сотит пакет xfce4-session?
<DebianClone> он нас просто разводит?:)
<cloops> mva, ubuntu 11.11 с march=core2
<Niketa> ппц шустро пашет )
<DebianClone> ты даже не перезагружался
<Niketa> но по сравнению с гном непривычно
<DebianClone> лол
<Niketa> ))
<Niketa> а зачем ?
<DebianClone> не было сообщения в чате что ты вышел
<Niketa> у меня 2 компа )
<DebianClone> троллина
<mva> cloops, а она хоть раз с march отличным от 386//686 собиралась? :)
<DebianClone> ага ;)
<Niketa> я с одного сижу тут а  другой мучаю
<cloops> mva, а то сосед говорит, што убунта тормознута. по сравнению с вин хр
<DebianClone> смотря какой релиз и оболочка
<Niketa> теперь у меня все время будет в xfce заходить ?
<DebianClone> да
<Niketa> при запуске ? а то у меня автологин
<Niketa> супер.....компиза тут нету как я понимаю...
<DebianClone> я поставил компиз
<DebianClone> кубик
<DebianClone> эффекты
<Niketa> не ну мой нетбук такого не желает
<DebianClone> ну не ставь
<DebianClone> я спать, завтра дотроллим :)
<jjokker> Всем привет
<jjokker> подскажите
<cloops> mva,  а у тя какая убунта? 10.10?
<jjokker> копет начал выкидывать типо пароль не верный на аську
<jjokker> при этом через веб с этим паролем я вхожу
<jjokker> только у меня такая беда ?
<jjokker> или icq поменяли протокол или еще что ?
<SergeyIT> jjokker в пидгине нормально
<jjokker> хм
<jjokker> очень странно
<jjokker> что это с копетом случилось
<Sonorus> добрый вечер
<SergeyIT> ку
<Sonorus> у меня empathy к ICQ не подключаеца пишет ошибка сети
<Sonorus> как исправить ?
<SergeyIT> ставь пиджин
<jjokker> такая же трабла )
<jjokker> только с копытом
<Sonorus> мне эмпати больше нравица
<[Raiden]> cloops: мва шпион дебианщик
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если склероз не изменяет
<Niketa> цветовые темы есть на xfce ?
<SergeyIT> агент - правильнее
<jjokker> так что посоветуете с копытом то?
<[Raiden]> да, там гткшные впринципе темы, только под вм свои.
<Niketa> подковать
<jjokker> )
<jjokker> подкову дайте)
<Niketa> это к кузнецу
<jjokker> )))
<brestows> народ кто нить юзает Thunderbird
<jjokker> кто кузнец?
<jjokker> <brestows> я
<Sonorus> самое что прикольное
<brestows> как сделать так что бы работал Drag'n'Drob
<Sonorus> 30 мин назад аська работала
<jjokker> <brestows> что это? :)
<Niketa> так скажите мне есть ли темы под xfce  и как их ставить
<Sonorus> там куча тем
<Sonorus> идет в комплекте с xfce
<brestows> так короче мне надо что бы вложения можно было прикреплять перетаскиванием в тело письма а не тольео через меню :(
<Niketa> а все вижу сорри я слепой
<Sonorus> brestows ты щас про что вообще ?
<brestows> я про thunderbird
<SergeyIT> Слепой Никита - новый сериал!
<Niketa> ))))))))))))
<Niketa> Что за фигня...че это я в xfce так мало штуоквин могу на бары ставить
<Niketa> как проц то регулировать ? а то нетбуку это надо
<Niketa> короче буду разбираться
<jjokker> у кого не работает копыто или другой клиент
<jjokker> просто надо прописать login.icq.com
<jjokker> порт 5190
<jjokker> принудительно
<Angel_ok> добрый вечер, всем
<Angel_ok> помогите, пожалуйста, с компиляцией mc, на шаге make пишет make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
<artus> зачем mc компилить то?
<[Raiden]> значит рано мейк
<[Raiden]> надо выполнить ./configure
<[Raiden]> или аналог
<[Raiden]> либо не в той папке набераеш ьмейк и оно не видит конфигов
<Angel_ok> artus: домашнее задание
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]:  уже выполнил
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]:  выполняю находясь в той папке
<[Raiden]> значит выполнил и не прочел что написало. С ошибкой завершилось небось или варнингом
<[Raiden]> и не содздало Makefile
<Angel_ok> также выполнил как сказано в вики последовательно команды    aclocal  autoheader  automake --gnu --add-missing --copy --foreign  autoconf -f -Wall
<artus> O_o
<Angel_ok> напомните сайт куда можно выложить длинный текст
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> Angel_ok: а че из гита не хочеш взять?
<artus> а потом cmake . и make
<Angel_ok> мой конфигуре http://paste.ubuntu.com/532563/
<go8765> добрый вечер. может кто- то пожалуйста помочь запустить звук в убуне ?
<Angel_ok> artus: извини, не понял
<russia_bear> hi
<[Raiden]> configure: error: S-Lang library version 2.0 or newer not found
<artus> Angel_ok: а ./autogen.sh делаль?
<russia_bear> kak raskladku russkuyu dobavit?
<russia_bear> posle perezagruski knopkoy reset vsy sletelo
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: ставь libslang2-dev  или лучше набери sudo apt-get build-dep mc
<Angel_ok> artus: ./autogen.sh: Нет такого файла или каталога
<russia_bear> mav   tell me
<russia_bear> mva   tell me
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: sudo apt-get build-dep mc что это значит? p.s. у меня цель именно скомпилировать mc
<NiCloAy1> подскажите номер сигнала, аналог CTRL-C ? 9 и 15 не срабатывают (там обработчик стоит)
<jlewka> подскажите, где хро хранит "избранное"?
<jlewka> хро==хром
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: в убунте уже есть mc, команда выше ставит зависимости для сборки той версии мц , котораая в репах. С большой вероятностью это перекроет все необходимые зависимости которые нужны
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: либо ставь пакет который я сказал, выполняй конфигуре , и смотри следущую ошибку и т.д. пока не закончитя  без error
<artus> Angel_ok: git clone git://midnight-commander.org/git/mc.git потом  cd ${SRC_DIR} потом ./autogen.sh && ./configure && make
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: Да, я понимаю. Я уже устанавливал через sudo aptitude install mc. Но сейчас мне нужно именно скомпилировать mc
<[Raiden]> artus: ну ему всеравн опридется ставить то чего нет или обирать со всякими --without-*
<artus> ну это да
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: build-dep ставит не мц, а пакеты с хидерами
<[Raiden]> для сборки
<[Raiden]> всякие *-dev-*.deb
<artus> ток еще не понятно какой он мц взял да и из гита в принципе н и без конфигуре обойдетцо, cmake вроде достаточно
<Angel_ok> mc-4.7.0.10
<[Raiden]> цмейк прикольней даже, но он тоже напишет что нет сланг либ
<artus> ну он напишет конкретно и меньше мусора кинет
<Angel_ok> artus: сейчас попробую cmake
<russia_bear> kak raskladku russkuyu dobavit?
<russia_bear> чтобы переключать   альт табом и запятые ставить шифт+?
<Angel_ok> russia_bear: система-параметры-клавиатура
<artus> а зайти в настройки клавиатуры и добавить религия не позволдяет?
<russia_bear> Angel_ok  а потом долго подбирать который пункт из 100 вариантов
<artus> или моском пользоватццо в наше время как то не принято?
<russia_bear> artus  мудазвон
<russia_bear> artus уверен ты сам не в силах
<Angel_ok> russia_bear: что ты имешь ввиду?! ты что не знаешь какой язык выбрать?
<Niketa> ВОпрос.в XFCE можно как нить больше всяких хреней зделать которые можно было выставлять на бары....а то в гноме было много.
<artus> мдя
<artus> [Raiden]: ну и че сидим?
<russia_bear> mva спит    он мне кинул строку я ввёл в консоль ивсё тип-топ
<russia_bear> сейчас он спит
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: покажи /etc/default/console-setup , там глобальная раскладка. Хотя в настройки гномовской клавы или локализации всеравн опридется заходить, я думаю
<go8765> добрый вечер - может кто-то помочь запустить звук в убунте ?
<[Raiden]> artus: вас обоих забанить? )
<russia_bear> [Raiden]  только artus а
<russia_bear> artus  за быдлятские шутки
<artus> [Raiden]: забань
<russia_bear> разбцудите mva
<[Raiden]> давайте сделаем проще. Вы друг друга заигнорите.
<jillsmitt> go8765, институт телепатии имени ubuntu слушает
<jillsmitt> внимает
<jillsmitt> можете ничего не говорить, сейчас наши эксперты устанавливают проблему на ваш компьютер
<russia_bear> АЛЛОО
<russia_bear> НУ ГДЕ ОТВЕТ?
<russia_bear> впваыапвыпв?
<Angel_ok> artus: установил cmake. какой параметр использовать?
<artus> никакой
<artus> просто cmake .
<jillsmitt> russia_bear, в чем дело?
<[Raiden]> @kick russia_bear
<[Raiden]> @kick artus
<[Raiden]> )
<Angel_ok> artus:  дык.. так он мне информацию о программе выдает.. хелп чтоли
<IchEsseDichAuf> как через apt показать все те зависимости пакета, которые ещё не установлены?
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: надо cmake .  , если там есть конфиги для него. Я просто не видел эти сорцы.
<[Raiden]> как собирать я уже сказал выше.
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: хорошо, спасибо большое.. сейчас буду пробывать
<Niketa> эм...что за бред.стоит 10.10 и дрова на мою гма видюху но виз эффекты мне недоступны
<Niketa> а в 10.4 все было тип топ
<Angel_ok> Niketa: может они еще не включены?
<SergeyIT> Niketa, подожди, может допилят
<Angel_ok> Niketa: система-параметры-внешний вид-визуальные эффекты
<[Raiden]> Niketa: glxinfo |grep render   выдает yes?
<Niketa> да
<Niketa> собственно фиг с ними.....фпс как был так и не изменился...но XFCE шустра но неудобна что там нету некоторых веще....а Гном сойдет
<russia_bear> allo
<russia_bear> Как поставить раскладку как в винде?
<[Raiden]> russia_bear: sudo pdkg-reconfigure console-setup , там всё оставляй по дефолту ,раскладку тольк орусскую выбери ,без всяких добавлений.
<[Raiden]> и потом так же в гноме
<[Raiden]> *dpkg-reconfigure
<russia_bear> sudo: pdkg-reconfigure: command not found
<russia_bear> какую выбрать,   там море!!!! 105 клавишь???  я уже и считал кнопки чёрт побери-- нет там только кнопок
<russia_bear> мне надо чтобы запятые как в винде ставились по шифт+точка....  чтобы раскладку менять по альт-таб..
<russia_bear> всё!   там чел мне команду кинул.... н оя не могу смотреть историю
<russia_bear> дело было три часа назад
<russia_bear> что имеет историю введите в поиск и найдите пожалуйста
<russia_bear> рядом с моим ником где-то..... mva  ответил
<ZeVoluciON> абчёмон
<russia_bear> тот мен понял с получлова
<ZeVoluciON> setxkbmap -layout us,ru -variant ",winkeys" -option grp:lwin_toggle,ctrl:nocaps,grp_led:scroll,keypad:legacy
<russia_bear> всё мля... скопирую на хард команду
<russia_bear> таинственная команда  пипец
<ZeVoluciON> в гномах это всё парой кликов настраивается и даже есть окошко с изображением получаемой раскладки клавы
<[Raiden]> тебе надо будет её выпонять всегда. Руками или автоматом. Вместо настройки того как могло бы быть изначально
<[Raiden]> если бы выбрал верно раскладку при установке
<SergeyIT> ZeVoluciON, это для гуру )))
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]:angelok@angelok-laptop:~$ git clone git://midnight-commander.org/git/mc.git
<Angel_ok> fatal: destination path 'mc' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: ?
<[Raiden]> ну ты же делал уже. это.
<russia_bear> каждый равз,?  вот уепанство
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: нет, не делал
<[Raiden]> мат флуд ответ уже дан
<[Raiden]> @kban russia_bear
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: гит не я советывал. Тебе пишут что папка есть и не пустая. сотри или набери в другой
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: сейчас попробую
<serega3907> сорри за флуд,меня видно? я просто первый раз
<Taurendil> serega3907, дада, все норм
<kaljan> Привет
<IchEsseDichAuf> кагдила?
<kaljan> нормална
<User921[web]> нужна помощь
<User921[web]> привет всем
<Taurendil> здорово
<kaljan> Привет
<User921[web]> ася не конектиться. Причины какие могут быть?
<Taurendil> неправильный логин/пароль)
<User921[web]> нее все правильно
<kaljan> неправильно настроена сеть
<Taurendil> чего пишет?
<User921[web]> через вайн гип рабит
<Taurendil> клиент?
<User921[web]> а линуксовые не подрубают
<Taurendil> это почему?
<serega3907> у меня тоже с асей проблемы
<serega3907> вот минут 10 назад началось
<kaljan> у меня все нормально
<User921[web]> копете до этого был
<User921[web]> а ща пигвина поставил
<Taurendil> ребята, ставьте джаббер и через транспорты сидите где душе угодно
<User921[web]> тоже самое
<serega3907> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok
<serega3907> вот что пишет
<serega3907> pidgin
<User921[web]> ага тоже ща поставил
<kaljan> внезапно )
<User921[web]> тоже самое кажет)
<User921[web]> ну и на капете не подрубал
<Taurendil> ставь gajim, регайся в jabber и сиди, все ок
<ubuntar> может версию протокола опять поменяли
<serega3907> ребят у меня вопрос
<serega3907> я тут первый раз
<kaljan> ну
<serega3907> как мне сделать так чтоб когда я пиджин запускал  ирс чат сам подключался
<kaljan> посмотри в настройках егошных, где-то там есть
<Taurendil> есть там такое, где-то галку надо ткнуть
<User921[web]> какой самый нормальный клиент аси для пигвинов?
<edgbla> kopete
<jlewka> подскажите команду для сравнения файлов, текстовых
<jlewka> а то вылетела из головы
<[Raiden]> kopete,pidgin,qutim по вкусу
<edgbla> diff
<IchEsseDichAuf> pidgin
<IchEsseDichAuf> он клёви
<edgbla> лажа
<ZeVoluciON> qutim
<jlewka> спасибо)
<User921[web]> Empathy воо по теме)
<[Raiden]> )
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: посмотри, пожалуйста, что-то у меня не получается http://paste.ubuntu.com/532596/
<User921[web]> по удаленке полазить в моем компьютере не кто не желает?
<User921[web]> а то чё у меня глючит может кто чё наладит?)
<kaljan> сам, сам! :D
<serega3907> блин косяк какойто в pidgine поле ввода текста настолько маленькое что я даже букв не вижу(((((
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: мне это не нравится /bin/bash: LIBTOOL@: команда не найдена
<[Raiden]> незнаю что это значит. может нужна команда libtool , пакет так же зовется.
<Taurendil> serega3907, ставь gajim, еще раз говорю
<kaljan> там как бы настройки есть -_-
<User921[web]> я посмотрим что за гаждим
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: angelok@angelok-laptop:~/mc-4.7.0.10$ libtool
<Angel_ok> libtool: error: you must specify a MODE.
<serega3907> привык както к пиджину да и нормально ж все было недавно и на тебе (((
<User921[web]> ГИП то пашет
<Taurendil> все хорошее когда-нибудь кончается)
<serega3907> :-)
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: значит командочка у тебя есть. И ошибка в чем-то ещё. Я такую не встречал
<[Raiden]> короче мейк у тебя не завершился до конца, ошибки
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, а что случилось?
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: спасибо, что посмотрел.. будем что-то думать:-$
<[Raiden]> собрат ьчтоли себе свежий...
<User921[web]> Ася у нас Серегов поламалась)
<Sergey_IT> а у меня работает (
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: а ты с гита брал?
<Taurendil> юзайте транспорты, все робыть)
<[Raiden]> сча тож попробую
<Taurendil> и вообще хорош уже в асе сидеть)
<kaljan> :D
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden] заразно это )
<kaljan> выйди на улицу, посмотри вокруг, мир так прекрасен! :D
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: да, вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/532601/
<User921[web]> а чё за джабер за такой?
<kaljan> О_о
<Taurendil> опля
<Taurendil> вот это номер)
<Taurendil> линуксоид про джаббер не знает)
<User921[web]> а в двух словах?)
<kaljan> ну, это аналог аси, но с блекджеком и ... ну, ты понял )
<Taurendil> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP
<kaljan> если в двух словах
<User921[web]> jabber.ru ??? этот сервер?)
<Taurendil> ничего подобного) в разы круче
<kaljan> ну я же говорю с блекджеком :D
<Taurendil> ну каком хочешь регайся
<Taurendil> и шл...**))
<kaljan> там спама нет, это шикарно, и мелочи мало
<Taurendil> В отличие от коммерческих систем мгновенного обмена сообщениями, таких, как AIM, ICQ, WLM и Yahoo, XMPP является децентрализованной, расширяемой и открытой системой.
<serega3907> кому скинуть скрин моей проблемы в пиджине? помогите плиз
<Taurendil> как и линукс в принципе) поэтому знать обязан
<Sergey_IT> kaljan, если бы еще остальных из своего списка туда перевести
<kaljan> ага
<kaljan> да ладно, все люди из моей аси есть в джаббере и у меня в телефоне )
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: что скажешь?
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, а здесь чего не покажешь?
<serega3907> как?
<Taurendil> Sergey_IT,  а ты влияй на них) положительно так сказать
<serega3907> как это сделать?
<Sergey_IT> Taurendil, зачем?
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: незнаю. У мен япроблемы уже автогеном )
<kaljan> захотят - сами перейдут
<slidercrank> nevermind_, ну, терь нашёл)
<Taurendil> дабя они познали истину
<Taurendil> дабы*
<nevermind_> да
<nevermind_> спасибо
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]:  значит так в отчете и напишем.. не компилируется!
<kaljan> истина рождается в споре :D
<Sergey_IT> !image | serega3907
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<Sergey_IT> !images | serega3907
<ubuntuhelp> serega3907: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<User921[web]> хехе)
<User921[web]> ща покажу
<Taurendil> можно и поспорить и лицца поразбивать, потом уладившись за пивком они все-таки поймут))
<User921[web]> извините за флуд)
<User921[web]> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/gajim/src/dialogs.py", line 250, in on_okbutton_clicked     self.ok_handler(passph, checked)   File "gajim.py", line 1599, in on_ok     gajim.connections[account].set_password(passphrase)   File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/connection.py", line 1971, in set_password     self.pasword_callback(password)   File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/xmpp/auth_nb.py", line 341, in set_
<serega3907> http://picasaweb.google.com/108913751525897228144/qeSppG#5539894105039793426
<kaljan> ух ты, это я!
<serega3907> :-D
<serega3907> че скажете?
<serega3907> на счет поля ввода текста
<kaljan> малеькое окошко
<serega3907> да вообще букв невидно
<kaljan> так
<serega3907> как решить?
<serega3907> наивный вопрос )))
<kaljan> окошко список собеседников
<kaljan> средства - настройки
<kaljan> есть?
<kaljan> беседы
<kaljan> минимальная высота области ввода (в строках)
<kaljan> пиши 3
<serega3907> на скрине несколько вкладок,так вот в остальных все отлично,а в этой вот такая фигня
<serega3907> ставил 4,везде оно большое становится а тут такое же
<kaljan> закрывал беседу/открывал?
<serega3907> да,и перезагружал(((
<kaljan> хмм >_>
<kaljan> я не знаю тогда :(
<User921[web]> попробуй тему поменять рабочего стола
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, 10.10? Компиз?
<serega3907> 10.04
<serega3907> компиз включен
<Sergey_IT> а если выключить
<serega3907> при метасити тоже самое
<serega3907> блин,минут двадцать было ж все нормально
<Sergey_IT> и когда произошло? Что делал?
<serega3907> перезагрузил клиент и ппц
<User921[web]> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok такое*
<User921[web]> ?
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, можно попробовать из ~ настройки удалить и заново настроить (
<serega3907> во
<serega3907> блин
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, можно попробовать из ~ настройки удалить и заново настроить (
<serega3907> короче я чат добавил и это случилось
<serega3907> щя удалил и все норм
<kaljan> :D все нормально работает?
<serega3907> да
<Taurendil> ппц
<serega3907> только я бы хотел его добавить
<kaljan> красивый танец :D
<serega3907> чтоб каждый раз канал не вводить
<serega3907> щя еще раз попробую
<Sergey_IT> а что за чат?
<kaljan> я лично убунту тупо выключал, включал - и в чат сам заходил
<User921[web]> и чё мне с джабером делать?
<Sergey_IT> вчера тоже один добавил - все нормально )
<User921[web]> нету ни кого)
<Taurendil> ася нужна?
<serega3907> Собеседники-добавить чат-
<philin> Доброй ночи всем
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: в общем собрал. С тем что скачалось с гит я не разобрался. Слил сорцы архивом и:
<Taurendil> User921[web], с гаджима?
<User921[web]> ага
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: sudo apt-get buld-dep mc ; ./configure ; make ;sudo make  install
<[Raiden]> всё
<Taurendil> User921[web], Действия - Посмотреть сервисы.
<[Raiden]> *build-dep
<serega3907> блин вот чат добавил и опять началось
<serega3907> хрен пойму(((((((((
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: спасибо, пробую
<Taurendil> User921[web], в строку вбивай sudouser.ru и жми ентер
<kaljan> правой кнопкой на чат- присоединяться автоматически - и он сам входил
<Taurendil> User921[web], выбираешь транспорт аси например, жмешь кнопку внизу зарегистр.
<kaljan> я не знаю почему у тебя так
<Taurendil> User921[web], и ты ды
<Taurendil> User921[web], есть транспорт на ирк кстати, я через него сижу
<User921[web]> <Taurendil> интересно)
<Taurendil> ага, и транспорты есть почти на все
<nevermind_> всем привет. есть ли решение проблемы отключения всплывающего окна в ubuntu 10.10 о дисконекте wi fi? отключается часто, окошко надоело
<User921[web]> а аси я чё то не найду
<User921[web]> может другая комната?
<Taurendil> User921[web], дада, сори, они же вырубили
<Taurendil> User921[web], skovpen.org
<User921[web]> <Taurendil> воо гуд. Спасибо)))
<kaljan> ну что?
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: если 10.10 х64 , могу закатать пакетом и выложить.
<User921[web]> Балин
<User921[web]> Гаджим классная штуковина))))
<User921[web]> что не знал то не знал)
<Taurendil> User921[web], а то)) я же говорил) на jabber.ru есть еще транспорт на мейл-агент
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: нет, спасибо. это не столь критично. в отчет что-то напишу..просто интересно почему не получается
<User921[web]> <Taurendil> это я первое что увидел)
<[Raiden]> незнаю, из гит впринципе можно утянуть любой мусор... например не релиз а текущие изменения. А может чего-то не хватило просто )
<Taurendil> User921[web], есть транспорт на контакт (хотя лучше его прописать второй учетной записью в клиенте непосредственно - безопаснее) дуров же сделал свой джаббер-сервер
<serega3907> ася в пиджине так и не заработала?
<User921[web]> <Taurendil> надо по чаще тут сидеть. Хороших вещей по больше узнаешь)))
<[Raiden]> serega3907:  уменя пашет
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: вообщем те же ошибки http://paste.ubuntu.com/532615/
<User921[web]> <serega3907> в гаджиме прекрасно работает)
<serega3907> сервер какой?
<Taurendil> User921[web], в верном направлении мыслишь)
<serega3907> api.oscar.aol.com???
<Taurendil> User921[web], и что самое клевое, все эти транспорты и прочие навороты будут работать в любом джаббер-клиенте, даже на тел у меня в бомбасе все робыть)
<Sergey_IT> serega3907 login.icq.com : 443
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: а ты в той же папке собирал сча что и раньше? сделай make clean потом make
<User921[web]> <Taurendil> не зря мне линукс приглянулся) Я знал что в нем есть много чего хорошего. Только не знал чего именно)
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: сделал. снова в низу ошибки выбивает
<Taurendil> User921[web], дада, свобода, это самое главное в жизни)
<[Raiden]> serega3907: login.messaging.aol.com , 2.7.3 версия
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: ну я сдаюсь тогда )
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: все равно, большое спасибо за помощь :)
<serega3907> смена сервера ничего не дала,в кутиме ася работает
<User921[web]> Ну а теперь с наглой довольной мордой пойду спать)))
<serega3907> всетаки надо гаим пробовать)
<Taurendil> давай
<[Raiden]> angelok@angelok-laptop:~/mc-4.7.0.10$ make
<[Raiden]> File not found: ./maint/version.sh
<[Raiden]> у меня такой файлик есть, например
<User921[web]> Спасиб всем за участие)
<Taurendil> нз
<kaljan> народ
<kaljan> c# есть в линуксе?
<Sergey_IT> mono
<kaljan> еще раз
<kaljan> )
<[Raiden]> Angel_ok: может утебя архив с ним битый - последняя идея :)
<[Raiden]> kaljan: есть... Но я бы не советывал.
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: вряд ли. ведь я пробывал разные версии программ, да и перекачивал их по нескольку раз, и качал по разному
<[Raiden]> я чего-то сегодня особенно настырный. папку создай, перейди в  неё. wget  http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.7.0.10.tar.gz , tar xzvf mc-4.7.0.10.tar.gz  , cd mc-4.7.0.10
<Sergey_IT> проги надо собирать на растущей луне
<[Raiden]> ну и как выше
<Sorion_Buddha> Yuuka Sugisawa & Red Bull F-1 papel Promo-Gimp-Linux"[1920x1200]"-0001  >>> http://twitpic.com/376xdl
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: сейчас пробую
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: получилось:-D не понимаю почему! я же точно точно этот и точно так же качал архив, вот только разархивировал по другому.. но получилось! спасибо..
<kaljan> :D
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: теперь можно действительно спокойно ложиться спать)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ну ты телепат! ))
<[Raiden]> )) ну почти
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: еще раз спасибо
<Angel_ok> спокойной ночи всем
<[Raiden]> бб
<Angel_ok> доброй*
<[Raiden]> мне тоже было интересно
<Angel_ok> ан..нет.. теперь нужно дооформить отчет. как в опен офисе выставить номер страницы (но не с первой)?
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Taurendil> Angel_ok, ой, помню как-то делал, мучался ппц, там надо с колонтитулом мутит что-то
<Angel_ok> Taurendil: во-во..и со стилями походц
<Angel_ok> у*
<Taurendil> да, что-то такое, я где-то ман нашел и по нему сделал, что-то получилось)
<Taurendil> в этом плане майкрософт офис круче в разы
<Angel_ok> Taurendil: есть немного
<Taurendil> да не немного)
<[Raiden]> я и в мсо незнаю как номера проставить и без справки даже не смогу придумать где бы это могло быть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя спорит ьс тем что оно лучше ооо несколько глупо.  Н омногое дело опыта и привычки.
<[Raiden]> например я набирал какие-т оформулы в ооо - надо было. А в мсо нет. И даже не представляю как там.
<Angel_ok> [Raiden]: в ворде тоже все это прекрасно набираестя..
<Angel_ok> я думаю у них функционал то одинаковый..только вот кнопки поразбросаны
<Angel_ok> и найти че-то трудновато..
<Angel_ok> все. всем спасибо и пока
<[Raiden]> в том то и фишка. после мсо они разбросаны, а после ооо будут разбросаны  в мсо...
<[Raiden]> заболтался.
<uzer> привет всем. существует ли какойнить путный голосовой движок для читалок книг? в убунте ессно
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<jillsmitt_h> мы имеем возможность переделки разделов ext4->ext3?
<some1> посоветуйте надежный способ скопировать диск
<some1> ... (гномовская утилита крашится, brasero диски иногда портит)
<Landgraff> some1: ты не поверишь nero к примерутоже иногда портит диски....
<parfux> =) странный вопрос а как COUT вывести "0"
<some1> Landgraff, по собственному опыту, гараздо меньше brasero.
<Landgraff> some1: хм у меня бразеро не испохабил за 1.5 года ни один диск ... ЧТДН ?
<jillsmitt_h> some1, личный опыт не в счет, на моей памяти мало поганых китайских болванок, которые убил бразеро
<parfux> void print_matrix(){
<parfux> 	for(int i=0;i<size;i++){
<parfux> 		for(int j=0;j<size;j++){
<parfux> 			if(matrix[i][j]<10){
<parfux> 				count << 0;
<parfux> 			}
<parfux> 			cout << matrix[i][j];
<parfux> 		}
<parfux> 		cout << endl;
<parfux> 	}
<parfux> }
<parfux> вот как НОЛЬ чтобы напечатало?
<parfux> так не печатает, cout << "0", cout << (char)0, cout << (int)0 не печатает
<some1> Landgraff, открываю brasero -> копировать диск -> копировать -> окно исчезает. ЧЯДНТ?
<Landgraff> some1: логи ?
<jlewka> попробуй count заменить на cout....
<jlewka> parfux,
<parfux> а?
<parfux> бл****
<parfux> спасибо пол часа туплю
<parfux> ахаахаха
<jlewka> )))
<some1> Landgraff, где он хранится?
<jlewka> бывает
<parfux> а я думаю что мне компилятор про сдвиги втирает+)
<jillsmitt_h> parfux, за такое бан полагается по идее
<jillsmitt_h> тотальный фейл
<jillsmitt_h> и позорище на весь канал =)
<jillsmitt_h> ы
<jillsmitt_h> parfux, поспать надо
<jillsmitt_h> а то опечатаешься и домашнюю директорию сотрешь случайно
<parfux> да уш забавно получилось...
<jillsmitt_h> это у тебя так подсветка синтаксиса работает?
<parfux> да но не на операторы
<parfux> хотите задание почитать?
 * jillsmitt_h 5 утра, zzZZZ
<IchEsseDichAuf> хочу стянуть из сети кучу фотографий photo_001 - photo_999, не понимаю, можно ли к wget прикрутить маску.
<IchEsseDichAuf> если да, то как?
<jlewka> IchEsseDichAuf, нет, но сделать простеший скрипт легко
<jlewka> а может и можно, но когда то пробывал, не очень то выходило...
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок. а curl понимает регулярные выражения?
<parfux> кстати какая есть PDF-читалка с минимумом зависимостей кроме xpdf?
<Xorkrus2> evince
<Xorkrus2> в зависимостях только гном
<parfux> в арче нету envice=)
<parfux> evince
<jillsmitt_h> кто тебе сказал такое?
<jillsmitt_h> фу
<parfux> я толькочто попробовал
<parfux> в AUR нашол какойто
<jillsmitt_h> parfux, стоять
<jillsmitt_h> к стене
 * jillsmitt_h даю пять минут
<jlewka> ))))))
<jillsmitt_h> нафиг тебе аур?
<parfux> evince
<jillsmitt_h> sudo pacman -Ss evince
<jillsmitt_h> и ваще man pacman и /join #archlinux
<parfux> блин я спать... нашолся evince
<Galaxy2000> а ваш пакман  не съест все мои пакеты ?
<jillsmitt_h> он не наш, он свой собственный
<parfux> Вариант 14
<parfux> Осуществить циклический сдвиг элементов квадратной матрицы размерности M x N
<parfux> вправо на k элементов таким образом: элементов 1-й строки сдвигаются в последний столбец сверху вниз, из него – в последнюю строку справа налево, из неѐ – в первый столбец снизу верх, из
<parfux> него – в первую строку; для остальных элементов аналогично.
<jillsmitt_h> циклы, массивы
<jillsmitt_h> типичная задача, которая могла улечься в голове препода
<parfux> это гуап=)
<parfux> да но условия слишком непродуманные...
<jlewka> гчто такое гуап?)
<Galaxy2000> гуано наверное
<jlewka> гуано, калл летучих мышей?)
<jillsmitt_h> засохший
<parfux> авиаприборостроения
<Galaxy2000> гугно
<jlewka> parfux, а какой курс?
<parfux> да я не себе делаю
<parfux> но вроде второй
<jlewka> хм.. круто мои знания до второго курса дотягивают по C++ )
<jlewka> всем спокойной
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-16
<g0xff> re
<g0xff> ÷òî ìíå ñòàâèòü íà íîóò acer aspire 4520, äëÿ ïðîãðàììèðîâàíèÿ íà ïõï+ìóñêóë - âýá-ïðîãðàììèíã...
<ubuntuhelp> g0xff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<g0xff> ÷òî ìíå ñòàâèòü íà íîóò acer aspire 4520, äëÿ ïðîãðàììèðîâàíèÿ íà ïõï+ìóñêóë - âýá-ïðîãðàììèíã...
<ubuntuhelp> g0xff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<g0xff> êàêîé ëó÷øå äëÿ íîóòà âàðèàíò?
<ubuntuhelp> g0xff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<g0xff> êàêîé ëó÷øå äëÿ íîóòà âàðèàíò?
<ubuntuhelp> g0xff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<g0xff> какой лучше для ноута вариант?
<g0xff> я вот щаз xubuntu качаю
<g0xff> незнаю как встанет, попробую, но от висты ноут уже жутко тормазит
<g0xff> ноут нужен для работы.. создания вэб-приложений php+mysql и прочее
<artus> g0xff: я вот щас на 701 го ежика накатал lxde ... летаеть) при тос что частота у него щас 113 мгц и памяти кушает 111 метров )))
<artus> *том
<g0xff> я на камп поставил нармальный убунту так флэщ и заставка тармазит=)
<g0xff> видать не использует он полностью возможности как надо
<parfux> arch!!
<parfux> вот про задачку хотел спаросить...
<parfux> "Даны два текста. Составить третий, который содержит общие слова для первого и второго."
<parfux> на си
<parfux> тупо разбивать текст на слова и искать в другом?
<artus> сравнить 2 текста )
<artus> нафиг разбивать?
<artus> если есть совпадения в 3й сбросить )
<parfux> банально
<artus> чего банально?
<artus> напиши свои бибблиотеки для сравнения , еще че нить .. чтоб помонструознее было ... если банально )))
<parfux> да вот
<skai-falkorr> ыпч
<chelaxe> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Fail!
<chelaxe> ку
<Xorkrus2> chelaxe, Fail!
<chelaxe> xopek, Fail!
<xopek> chelaxe, нет ты
<chelaxe> явно не хватает что то типо токого: "Нет ты, дурашка..."
<jlewka> всем добое утро
<User501[web]> muzhiki esli v nachale pri zagruzke vyletaet terminal/ Kakuyu komandu vvodit' nuzhno?
<User501[web]> muzhiki esli v nachale pri zagruzke vyletaet terminal/ Kakuyu komandu vvodit' nuzhno?
<User194[web]> chto delat' esli vmesto zagruzki os vyletaet terminal s tekstom user@ubuntu:~$
<ck80> User194[web] попробуй набрать startx
<ck80> или /etc/init.d/gdm start
<rapidsp> sudo
<ck80> sudo естественно
<rapidsp> )
<romansyroezhkin> Доброго всем дня
<romansyroezhkin> Никто не вкурсе? Аська опять что то в протоколе поменяла, или это у меня проблемы с пиджином
<rapidsp> скорее всего
<rapidsp> народ со вчера еще жалуется
<romansyroezhkin> значит не я один
<romansyroezhkin> Спасибо
<mva> romansyroezhkin, потому, что http://dl.seriyps.ru/img/icq_kaktus.svg
<romansyroezhkin> mva: верю, но к сожалению на ней много контактов, которых уговаривай не уговаривай а на джабер или скайп не перейдут
<romansyroezhkin> вот и приходиться биться головой об стену
<mva> romansyroezhkin, я ещё вчера говорил на эту тему
<romansyroezhkin> mva: прости меня вчера небыло
<mva> romansyroezhkin,
<mva> [00:34:49] <mva>  уже давно высказана мысль, что те, люди делятся на две категории — "мужЫки" и "лохи"
<mva> [00:35:13] <mva>  мужЫк — взял, ушёл с этого говна и тот, кому надо сам найдёт как связаться
<mva> [00:35:30] <mva>  а лох — продолжает сидеть на ICQ потому, что контакты не переходят
<romansyroezhkin> mva: извини мужЫк что я лох все никак не избавлюсь от клиентов общение с которыми меня кормит, извини мужЫк что я лох перейдя на джабер не смог избавиться от людей которые мне важны и дороги.
<romansyroezhkin> mva: да я наверное лох. а ты 100% мужЫк
<mva> а я что-то говорил про себя?
<mva> или тебе обязательно нужно противопоставление тебе?
<andersen> ehlo!
<Ragnareg> halo)
<romansyroezhkin> mva: ты когда так высказываешься думай, ты же мужЫк, а прав ли ты. Может кто то по необходимости вынужден пользоваться тем или иным инструментом. Не надо людей за глаза обзывать. Не важно пусть перед тобой лох сидит, как говориться молчи за умного
<romansyroezhkin> сойдешь.
<chelaxe> romansyroezhkin: +1
<mva> romansyroezhkin, так в том-то и смысл той мысли, что если ТЫ зависишь - то ты лох
<mva> а если зависят от ТЕБЯ - то ты мужик
<Ragnareg> ох, какая тема открыта)
<mva> и да, если до тебя из первой строки процитированного текста не дошло (хотя это очевидно) — автор этой мысли не я
<mva> я лишь просто с ней согласен
<andersen> лао цзы говорил: будь последним. Иди по жизни так, словно тебя нет. Не соревнуйся, не пытайся доказать свою значимость – в этом нет необходимости. Оставайся бесполезным и наслаждайся
<romansyroezhkin> mva: окей мужЫк, кушай хлебушек с маслом, запивая чаем, дожидаясь когда очередной клиент до растет до твоего уровня и перейдет на джабер. А я как нибудь бедненько по ресторанчикам похожу с клиентами которые к сожалению пользуються, в силу своих у
<romansyroezhkin> зких познаний, аськой
<romansyroezhkin> mva: Я понял что автор не ты, ты же мужЫк. брутальный и дерзкий ты ничего сам не придумываешь, пусть за тебя все делают другие.
<mva> romansyroezhkin, а тебе не приходило в голову, что не все "общаются с" и "зарабатывают деньги на" таком быдле, которое "пользуется в силу узких познаний аськой"?
<romansyroezhkin> mva: представляешь мозги пока не отрафировались, и я в силу своих убеждений я просто не наезжаю на таких людей и не называю их лохами, даже прекрываясь чужими цитатами
<mva> romansyroezhkin, а я вот не уверен в истинности предыдущей цитаты
<mva> и да, я никого не называл лохами
<mva> это обычная классификация
<mva> если тебе обидно название группы, то ССЗБ
<mva> более того, слово "атрофировались" пишется с буквой "а" в начале и "о" в корне
<mva> а не наоборот
<Ragnareg> хм... интересный случай...
<ck80> по поводу аськи http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/108214/
<romansyroezhkin> ck80: спасибо, помагло
<Ragnareg> я чет не понял, что у аськи снова бока?
<romansyroezhkin> Ragnareg: ага, от того и тема поднялась
<Ragnareg> я там редко сижу, чет она себя плохо ведет, в основном Скайп и Жабер
<Landgraff> хм аська пашет без костылей.... ЧТДН?
<Landgraff> хотя и зло оно превиликое....
<Ragnareg> )))
 * Landgraff : тихонько подвывает Есть только ping между \\Proshlum и \\Budushim ...
<ck80> я уж и жабер сервер корпоративный поднял.. приготовился такскать к аськосмерти  :)
<Landgraff> хм скинемся на цветочек на могилку?
<ck80> да ей уж целый газон цветочков надо подарить
<romansyroezhkin> причем давно
<romansyroezhkin> и накрыть ее этим самым газоном раз и навсегда
<romansyroezhkin> а то каждый раз из открытого гроба вылазиет скатина
<Landgraff> мышиплакали и матерились но продолжали есть кактус.....
<Landgraff> дык того ломом её ссеребрянным напылением и кол осиновый посередь воткнуть....
<andersen> вы это про кого? упустил я нить
<romansyroezhkin> andersen: про тетку что в каждом доме побывала, про тетю АСЮ
<andersen> romansyroezhkin: вот не поверишь-ни разу асей не пользовался
<andersen> только устанавливал. не_для_себя
<romansyroezhkin> andersen: значит повезло
<andersen> и проводил эксперименты по ловле паролей, правда это давно было
<romanbailey> странно.....а чего это меня выкидывает (якобы за флуд и оскорбление других участников).
<ink_sleep> давайте устроим серьёзную акцию по переводу всех на жаббер
<andersen> кстати да. пару лет назад отснифать пароль от аси было делом 1 минуты. я помотрел на результат - и забил. с тех пор и не пользуюсь
<romansyroezhkin> ink_sleep: давайте, сделаем DDos на login.icq.com
<romanbailey> я уже всех нужных мне людей предупредил, что со следующей недели только на Jabber-е и в Skyp-е)))
<ink_sleep> нафиг ддос то
<SergeyIT> утро
<romansyroezhkin> ink_sleep: чтобы те кто не хочет с нее уходить выхода другого не имели
<andersen> SergeyIT: приветствую
<ink_sleep> наверняка, все пользуются яшей илли гуглом.
<romansyroezhkin> SergeyIT: Доброе
<DebianClone> Как поставить разрешение экрана лога при запуске системы?
<ink_sleep> надо объяснить, что это и есть жаббер
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: поставь bum
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: потом в Система -> Администрирование -> BootUp-Manager
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: ну а там сам поймешь
<andersen> romansyroezhkin: роман сыроежкин из фильма про приключения электроника? :)
<romansyroezhkin> andersen: там был Сергей Сыроежкин
<mva> а роман - это сам электроник
<mva> версии 3.0
<mva> :)
<andersen> ничего не поделаешь-старею-маразм крепчает
<andersen> хотя мне всего 24 :)
<romansyroezhkin> mva: ты как то всех подколоать и унизить хочешь, это кредо что ли такое? Фамилия у меня такая, по паспорту.
<SergeyIT> это должность такая! ))
<mva> romansyroezhkin, нет. это просто ты так воспринимаешшь. Моей вины тут нет.
<mva> и да, я тебя поздравляю
<SergeyIT> andersen, ты тут старейшина )
<andersen> я? нет. по крайней мере пока еще. я же еще обратил 100 неверующих и не сжег корбку с дисками виндовс
<andersen> или ты про мой возраст?
<romansyroezhkin> andersen: ну по возрасту я точно тебя переплюну
<SergeyIT> andersen, не знаю, забыл (
<SergeyIT> опять меряются...))
<romansyroezhkin> Все молчу
<SergeyIT> зачем молчать?
<andersen> давайте померяемся аптаймами тогда уж.
<ink_sleep> давайте
<skai-falkorr> кто чем меряется?:)
 * Landgraff : грустно смортит на свой нетбук.... никакого аптайма....
<SergeyIT> 2 часа, как проснулся )
<ink_sleep> Landgraff, я только вчера его после 30 дневного выключил)
<skai-falkorr> опять виртуальные пинусы достали?:)
<ink_sleep> отдохнуть типа..
<ink_sleep> если честно - батарейка таки не выдержала
<Zerox_Neron> привет, убунтологи
<skai-falkorr> у мну постоянно в путешествиях ноут, так что аптайм долгий не набрать
<ink_sleep> Zerox_Neron, попрошу не оскороблять меня!
<ink_sleep> skai-falkorr, ну у меня тоже.
<Landgraff> ink_sleep: ну пилин а я сним на работу кактюсь :)
<Zerox_Neron> ink_sleep: :D
<ink_sleep> Landgraff, и я
<ink_sleep> нетбук _всегда_ со мной.
<Zerox_Neron> ink_sleep: я ващето и не к тебе обращался
<mva> а у меня всегда со мной _н900_
<Zerox_Neron> нетбук_фуфло_выкинь
 * mva считает что только один нетбук достоин жизни
<mva> это TouchBook
<ink_sleep> Zerox_Neron, значит ты со всеми поздоровался, а со мной - нет.
<ink_sleep> Zerox_Neron, вывод.
<mva> остальное всё не нужно
<Zerox_Neron> ink_sleep: я поздоровался только с убунтологами
<Zerox_Neron> а остальные и так здоровые
<ink_sleep> mva, давай его отпинаем?
<mva> угу
 * mva пнул Zerox_Neron
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<Landgraff> тааак а значит убунтологи больные.....
 * inkvizitor68sl пнул Zerox_Neron посильнее
<Zerox_Neron> ололо
<Zerox_Neron> ахаха
<Zerox_Neron> тиха все
<Zerox_Neron> докопались блин))
<inkvizitor68sl> а ну ко, всем выйти из сумрака.
<SergeyIT> на процедурную похоже )))
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я реально забыл кто опер
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе)
<Zerox_Neron> у меня одного аська не авторизуеца?
<inkvizitor68sl> Zerox_Neron, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Zerox_Neron, аськокапец настал
 * Landgraff : погрозил Zerox_Neron ломиком
<Zerox_Neron> inkvizitor68sl: неа, у меня такое часто бывает
<diman> всем привет
<Zerox_Neron> чо докопались таааа?))
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: !op и бот тебе раскажет кто есть кто:)
<romansyroezhkin> Zerox_Neron: вот мне помогло http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/108214/
<inkvizitor68sl> Zerox_Neron, дык. она часто и отваливается
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, не, не то
<SergeyIT> тут скорее сс приветом
<romansyroezhkin> diman: привет
<Zerox_Neron> romansyroezhkin: ок ща попробум
<inkvizitor68sl>  /msg chanserv #ubuntu-ru access list
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<Landgraff> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! [Dmitry], mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov или skyrider.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry] не оп
<Landgraff> плин это призыффф
<skai-falkorr> Landgraff: :Р
<Zerox_Neron> не помогло
<Zerox_Neron> у мну пиджын
<romansyroezhkin> Zerox_Neron: так и у меня пиджин
<skai-falkorr> Zerox_Neron: /ми посмотрел на пиджин.умвр же:)
<Landgraff> пидгин 266 полёт нормальный
<romansyroezhkin> Zerox_Neron: ты галку с SSl снял?
<Zerox_Neron> romansyroezhkin: у мну и нет иё...ща сек
<skai-falkorr> и безо всяких блогов на недохабре
<skai-falkorr> или недоблогов на хабре:)
<Landgraff> Zerox_Neron: стоппп а ssl в настройках включен ?
<Zerox_Neron> Landgraff: в каких настройках конкретнее? как туда попасть?
<Zerox_Neron> изменить учетную запись ICQ?
<Zerox_Neron> аааа
<Zerox_Neron> во я дурак
<romansyroezhkin> Zerox_Neron: да конечно
<Zerox_Neron> слепой...
<Zerox_Neron> теста
<Zerox_Neron> пашоооль
<Zerox_Neron> пашооооль
<Landgraff> Zerox_Neron: учётные записи выбираешь аську
<Zerox_Neron> пришоооль
<Zerox_Neron> всё, спс, пашет))
<Landgraff> Zerox_Neron: изменить уч запись
<Zerox_Neron> Landgraff: да всё уже)))
<Landgraff> Zerox_Neron: так в чём косяк был ?
<Zerox_Neron> Landgraff: SSL ^^
<Zerox_Neron> да я не видел иё просто
<Landgraff> бывает
<SergeyIT> тут лечат даже асю )
<inkvizitor68sl> тут лечат всё.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: тут лечат все кроме убунты:)по убунте мы поддержку оказываем...моральную;)
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос только в том, как задан вопрос.
<Landgraff> хммм это поределённо волчанка :)
<Landgraff> *определённо
<Zerox_Neron> )
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> где бы найти ещё парочку серверов на обслуживание
<Zerox_Neron> оп! нанайнааааа
<Zerox_Neron> слушайте
<Zerox_Neron> вверху нажимаю "переход" выбираю любую папку и она открывается в менеджере архивов
<Zerox_Neron> WTF?!
<inkvizitor68sl> мухаха
 * SergeyIT ушел кататься в метро (прихватил плакат с рекламой Убунту)
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Zerox_Neron about forum
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron, please see my private message
<Zerox_Neron> thnk)
<Zerox_Neron> как устнаовить убунту твик?
<Zerox_Neron> всмысле..
<Zerox_Neron> какое у него название?
<Zerox_Neron> а...сек
<Zerox_Neron> гугл всех спасёт
<andersen> http://lurkmore.ru/images/e/ec/Pro_desu.gif
<Zerox_Neron> ))
<andersen> офигеть. у меня в 10.10 мультимедиа-клавиши заработали без настроек и допилов
<Zerox_Neron> ))
<andersen> даже калькулятор!
<Zerox_Neron> как сделать, чтобы комп не блокировался из-за неактиваности?
<Zerox_Neron> но заставка была бы
<andersen> скринсейвер подкрути
<Zerox_Neron> эээм
<Zerox_Neron> а чтобы не блокировался?
<Zerox_Neron> ща сек
<De_Abler> Zerox_Neron: в настройках скринсейвера галочку снять надо
<andersen> там пунктик-lock screen when ...
<andersen> screensaver is active
<andersen> не знаю как на русской версии точно
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: прости пожалуйста, не то сказал, действительно нужен startupmanager
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, а не помнишь наскидку, сколько раз падал билайн? весь в смысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> 4, кажется?
<DebianClone> Каклькулятор на солнечных батареях может разрядиться?
<DebianClone> простите за оффтоп
<mva> 3-4
<mva> за месяц
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, лол
<inkvizitor68sl> я думал 4 за год хДД
<inkvizitor68sl> DebianClone, да
<DebianClone> как зарядить?
<DebianClone> подставить панель под солнце?
<DebianClone> :)
<DebianClone> как она называется?
<DebianClone> вот я тупой
<andersen> простите, но - http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=13746
<skai-falkorr> бойанист детектед
<inkvizitor68sl> lflf
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<andersen> inkvizitor68sl: это я?
<andersen> баянист?
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<andersen> я уже извинился
<inkvizitor68sl> но байанистом ты от этого не перестал быть)
<andersen> inkvizitor68sl: винда не обнаружила твой cpu?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> это был японскй домашний сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> я в него воткнул хард с установленной виндой)
<andersen> пора и поработать (=
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати...
<inkvizitor68sl> кто в последнее время покупал хард на полтора терра с нормальными секторами, подскаажите?
<inkvizitor68sl> или на терр
<andersen> wd caviar black ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а о WD caviar blue что скажешь?
<andersen> blue не знаю. знаю green - хрень. black - подороже, но шустрее
<ZeVoluciON> почему это green хрень?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну green точно не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> у него сектора другие
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> вот даже не знаю как лучше(
<inkvizitor68sl> взять 1 на 1500 и второй на 250, чтобы RAID1 на 250 был
<inkvizitor68sl> или потратиться и взять 2х1 TB или RAID1 на 1 TB сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> s/или/и/
<andersen> ZeVoluciON: поверь, я пробовал использовать оба. грин - не для серверов
<ZeVoluciON> а кто говорит про сервера..
<inkvizitor68sl> я про сервера говорю
<andersen> инквизитор, думаю, рейд не для дома собирать будет
<ZeVoluciON> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> на кой чёрт на домашнем ПК столько места
<inkvizitor68sl> для домашнего сервера, само собой
<andersen> :)
<andersen> блэк правда шумит громче зеленого
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> 2000
<inkvizitor68sl> афигеть
<inkvizitor68sl> я их летом по 1400 собирался покупать
<inkvizitor68sl> WD blue
<andersen> так новый год скоро-цены вверх ползут
<ZeVoluciON> гринам как раз самое место под ёлкой
<inkvizitor68sl> угу... а не в компах )
<inkvizitor68sl> тэкс..
<inkvizitor68sl> таким макаром у меня освободится один на 320
<inkvizitor68sl> его то куда ><
<andersen> детям. или на научные опыты
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<andersen> вот такая тема: есть радеон 9220. на работе. но нет дров. где их брать и что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть как харды подорожали
<inkvizitor68sl> даже на наебее нет по нормальным ценам
<andersen> inkvizitor68sl: ты оптом берешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<andersen> грины, наоборот, подешевели на ~200р
<mva> [14:06:00] <inkvizitor68sl>  я думал 4 за год хДД
<mva> так перед этим 4 года такого ен было
<mva> а тут за месяц раза 3-4
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ещё месяца 2 назад падало
<inkvizitor68sl> и весной
<mva> не помню такого :)
<inkvizitor68sl> andersen, относительно чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> andersen, caviar black месяца 2-3 назад стоил 1500, сейчас 2000 там же.
<inkvizitor68sl> caviar blue - на 600 р там подорожал
<andersen> inkvizitor68sl: ты 500гб смотришь?
<inkvizitor68sl> был 1400, стал 2
<inkvizitor68sl> andersen, теровники
<andersen> а где смотришь?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: вот почему в регионах не такие низкие цены...
<inkvizitor68sl> andersen, да позвонил знакомым на савеловском рынке
<inkvizitor68sl> я.маркет открывать страшно
<andersen> летом грин стоил 2300, сейчас 2000
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ну сейчас в регионах такие же
<inkvizitor68sl> andersen, летом грин стоил 1200...
<andersen> у нас в регионах...
<inkvizitor68sl> а на  ебее можно было взять меньше, чем за 1000
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: скажи это моему городу, где теровник ниже чем за 2500 самый простой не купить
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ну у нас тоже с трудом
<andersen> skai-falkorr: солидарен с вами
<chelaxe> ку
<andersen> да и черные модели вроде подешевели на столько же стоили 3300 - 2900
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот  чёрные что то дороговато
<andersen> так не moscow-city же
<Agafonov> Всем привет. Нужны тестеры торрент-трекера LoCo! В течение часа раздаётся "Введение в Ubuntu". http://bt.ubuntu.ru:6969/ Спасибо заранее.
<inkvizitor68sl> Agafonov, что то у раздающего скорость маленькая)
<inkvizitor68sl> Agafonov, добавил свои 20
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> закрыл клиент ><
<inkvizitor68sl> cxf
<ck80> Agafonov скачал, сидирую
<Agafonov> спасибо
<Agafonov> правда пока не ясно, работает ли как надо ибо качает только с сервера. Или у вас тоже забирается?
<inkvizitor68sl> Agafonov, так отключи сидда на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> нас уже 5
<andersen> Agafonov: ты сам торрент поднял?
<Agafonov> andersen: да
<Agafonov> aptitude install bittornado :D
<andersen> бесполезно-у меня волгателеком-dsl
<andersen> :-(
<Agafonov> и у меня ;)
<andersen> в смысле, воблацеликом?
<Agafonov> andersen: да, в Саратове
<Agafonov> но сервера в москве
<andersen> сочувтсвую, брат :-(  сервера в москве-это хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> а где ещё быть серверам убунты.РУ ?
<Agafonov> inkvizitor68sl: скачали 5 - а сидеров пишет 2
 * inkvizitor68sl гордо посмотрел по сторонам
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я отключил один клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 раза скача
 * Agafonov шлёт поклон inkvizitor68sl
<ck80> Agafonov у меня 5 сидеров пишет
<ck80> deluge 1.31 win
<Agafonov> а, да, точно 5
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<sharikoff> artus|znc|: пинг
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ты по делу или просто здороваешься ) ?
<Agafonov> нимагу, я в скрипте сделал убийство трекера при падении сида :D
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: просто.. ну вобщем я начал
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а)
<inkvizitor68sl> Agafonov, лол)
<Agafonov> inkvizitor68sl: я это про сида на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну пиши если там администрирование или вдски/серверы не в России нужны)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, кстати...
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, мы ГОТОВЫ предложить такие же вдски, как германские. в России. по 1500... не менее 4х за раз.
<sharikoff> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> nap01eon, выкинь свой квирк.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, если быть точным - то в Оверсан Меркурий
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, дц офигенный.
<sharikoff> свое запулить можно?
<nap01eon> inkvizitor68sl: кого?
<inkvizitor68sl> nap01eon, клиент ирц шный, который аватары спрашивает
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, в смысле ?
<sharikoff> на обслуживаемую площадку
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, напиши полностью вопрос... что своё, куда)
<sharikoff> или только брать в аренду?
<nap01eon> не кто незнает почему empathy не хочет к icq подключатся?
<aleksey> незнаю _)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, своё можно в м9 =)
<aleksey> я ток с мандривы перещел на убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> к убунте ру в стойку
<inkvizitor68sl> было бы оно своё только
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =)) почем?
<aleksey> в убунте наверно багов больще  чем во всех ос
<romansyroezhkin> nap01eon: попробуй прописать сервер подключения login.icq.com
<romansyroezhkin> nap01eon: и шифрацию сними (SSl)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, 1850 за 1u 350W  и мне скидку могут организовать, как сотруднику
<aleksey> кто может помочь по  vnc  или  teamviewer подшаманить мою убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> 2600 за 1U 450W
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ок
<Agafonov> romansyroezhkin: ааа, заработала ICQ в pidgin, спасибо!
<inkvizitor68sl> Agafonov, а ты то чего не сказал, что аська не пашет)  ?
<Agafonov> вчера в комнате локо жаловался - не видел?
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> такс... надо собираццо чтоли
<SergeyIT> serega3907 чего опять скачешь?
<serega3907> всмысле
<Agafonov> inkvizitor68sl: и все помогающие - торрент http://bt.ubuntu.ru:6969/ можно отключать, спасибо.
<SergeyIT> входишь - выходишь
<serega3907> та ппц,не работает ася до сих п ор(((((
<serega3907> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok
<serega3907> сервер и порт менял,результата нет
<serega3907> клиент pidgin
<serega3907> другой не предлагать(((
<Agafonov> serega3907: login.icq.com мне помогло
<serega3907> не
<romansyroezhkin> serega3907: отключи ssl
<Agafonov> подожди минут 20 и попробуй еще, у них есть запрет после ряда ошибок на время
<serega3907> та я всю ночь не подключался
<serega3907> во!
<serega3907> отключение ссл помогло!!!
<serega3907> спасибо
<serega3907> сто вообще дает этот ссл?
<tonius> у меня пиджин сегодня перестал работать
<serega3907> ssl
<tonius> убунта 10,04 пиджин из репозитория 2,6,6
<DarkMasterLonely> всем ку =)
<serega3907> че именно не работает?
<serega3907> ку
<tonius> это у всех так или я один такой счастливчик
<serega3907> что именно не работает?????
<serega3907> ася?
<tonius> при подключении говорит
<tonius> От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok
<serega3907> )))))
<serega3907> отключи ssl
<serega3907> только что мне написали)
<tonius> о
<tonius> точно
<tonius> раньше-то с ним работало
<serega3907> :-)
<Agafonov> забавного дня, всем спасибо, пока
<serega3907> ну да,работало,а вчера вечером отвалилось. нмне интересно сто именно дает этот ssl,для чего он?
<tonius> шифрование типа
<tonius> мне больше интересно почему это так. кто это решил его отрубить, аол ? маил ?
<serega3907> в длугих клиентах его вообще нету чтоли?
<sharikoff> jabber в очередной раз рулит
<sharikoff> проклятые пендосы издеваются над пользователями убунту
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это заголовки новостей
<sharikoff> проклятый ssl
<sharikoff> njgf
<serega3907> от этого реальные пользователи и поклонники никуда не денутся
<sharikoff> толпа на улицах городов скандирует -долой ssl!
<serega3907> у меня ваще отвращение к винде после знакомства с убунту
<serega3907> )
<sharikoff> вай вай
<sharikoff> пацаны во дворе завидуют?
<SergeyIT> serega3907, не надо экстремизма - жизнь везде есть
<serega3907> )
<serega3907> всем нравится тлько вот понимать ее мало кто хочет)
<serega3907> консоли вообще как огня боятся
<sharikoff> а в убунте нужна консоль?
<serega3907> нужна-ненужня,но я ей пользуюсь
<SergeyIT> консоль нужна тогда, когда она нужна
<serega3907> с ней проще иногда
<serega3907> терминал всмысле
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> De_Abler: тут?
<sharikoff> а чо там набивать то?
<sharikoff> в консоли?
<serega3907> я непойму ты вообще не на линуксе?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<sharikoff> =)
<serega3907> я просто думал тут убунтоводы ну или те кто пользует,изучает или желает помоч
<SergeyIT> я в кресле
<sharikoff> я это.. желаю помочь
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: те помочь? =)
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, разве что пыль вытереть )
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> тащи тряпку
<serega3907> ))))))))
<SergeyIT> так и я  умею )
<serega3907> флуууууд
<SergeyIT> чистота - залог здоровья компутера! )
<serega3907> парни у меня вопрос
<serega3907> ток серьезно
<serega3907> )))
<sharikoff> мачи
<SergeyIT> к доктору
<serega3907> по поводу виртуал бокса
<SergeyIT> не пользую (
<sharikoff> варю фьюжн пользую
<rapidsp> наверн вопрос про усб...
<serega3907> нет,с усб все ок
<serega3907> вопрос про видео
<SergeyIT> телепат проснулся!
<serega3907> короче
<SergeyIT> АТИ?
<rapidsp> про видео еще проще :)
<serega3907> у меня установлена GeForse 9800 GT
<rapidsp> это не страшно
<serega3907> в убунту все летает,а в виртуал боксе даже перемещение окон тормозит,я понимаю что там какбы виртуальное видео
<serega3907> но нельзя никак производительности поднять?
<rapidsp> гостевые дополнения?
<serega3907> ставил
<sharikoff> а дровишки под виртуальную систему
<serega3907> а поподробнее
<rapidsp> какие там дровишки
<rapidsp> в дополнениях все дрова
<serega3907> я ставил тока дополнения
<sharikoff> rapidsp: бе бе бе
<rapidsp> )
<romansyroezhkin> tonius: ssl не отрубили а просто перенесли сервера. поменялось имя а в пиджине поумолчанию вбит старый сервер
<serega3907> ) ппц )))
<rapidsp> serega3907: а какая гость?
<DebianClone> зарегистрировался на англоязычном убунту форуме , там потроллю.
<DebianClone> :)
<serega3907> romansyroezhkin  как исправить без отключения ссл?
<DebianClone> мир еще узнает тролля Flowers ^)
<DebianClone> :)
<serega3907> rapidsp винда
<serega3907> ХР
<SergeyIT> сотри бяку
<rapidsp> хм... эта хрень летать должна
<serega3907> она грузится быстро,работает нормально,но с видео тормоза
<sharikoff> serega3907: а зачем те винда?
<sharikoff> убунту рулит
<sharikoff> =)
<rapidsp> с каким видео?
<rapidsp> кино?
<serega3907> не мне,домашним моим
<SergeyIT> делай дуалбут
<SergeyIT> у меня так
<serega3907> это две системы сразу или че?
<SergeyIT> хотя в вайне все работает
<romansyroezhkin> serega3907: лезть в сырцы и править там, но тут я не помошник
<SergeyIT> ну да, для каждой свой диск
<rapidsp> твое видео наверно хочет 3д акселерацию
<serega3907> вот щя пробую,перемещение окон  тормозит ппц,плавности никакой
<serega3907> пробовал висту,там ваще кощмар
<serega3907> хотя отдельно виста летает
<serega3907> в свойствах виртуалки галочки стоят на "Включить 3D-ускоритель" и ""Включить 2D-ускорение видео"
<serega3907> хотя когда я их убираю ниче не меняется
<rapidsp> и это правильно :)
<serega3907> ладно короче,проехали(
<Megido> Памагите!!!
<serega3907> ася неработает?)))
<rapidsp> ))
<Megido> Ты кому?
<serega3907> ну кому помоч?
<Megido> Мне
<rapidsp> а ты кому? :)
<serega3907> ))))))))))))))))
<serega3907> ну
<serega3907> просто помоч или в чемто именно?
<SergeyIT> serega3907, подтяжку, что ль?
<sharikoff> мне мне
<rapidsp> техподтяжка :)
<sharikoff> надо помочь
<Megido> Пачиму на мой комп зайти нельзя?
<Megido> Мб порты пробросить надо?
<sharikoff> прова надо принять по  bgp
<SergeyIT> Megido, значит не пускаешь!
<Megido> Тоесть?
<sharikoff> Megido: vnc?
<rapidsp> Megido: rdp, ssh, vnc, teamviewer
<Megido> Йа сам зайти хочу
<rapidsp> ?
<Megido> Ссх
<Megido> И пинг не идет даш
<rapidsp> connection refused?
<Megido> Вечный конект
<rapidsp> ))
<rapidsp> посмертный? :)
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: ты опиши как хочешь подключиться, какой протокол какая топология сети и тп
<Megido> Не пока
<SergeyIT> Megido, а комп включен?
<Megido> Йа ипу :D падкл. По ссх на машине роутер рррое
<Megido> Да бгг
<Megido> Кста, кто знает как решить трабл с динамическим ип на лине?
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: а какой там трабл?
<Megido> Ну типа какимто скриптом менять ип на днс сервисе
<sharikoff> путем ddns
<Megido> Тоесь?
<Megido> Йа с телефона гуглить не пойду
<sharikoff> тыц http://www.dyndns.com/
<Megido> И че ед?
<sharikoff> да забей
<Megido> Хотя чет накомое
<sharikoff> проблема не решаема
<Megido> Сервис днс?
<serega3907> ))))
<sharikoff> уже лет 5 бьются люди
<Megido> Сам ты неришаимый йа все ришу
<romansyroezhkin> Вот как в современном мире люди становяться телепатами
<sharikoff> спрашивают а чо эт
<sharikoff> и ниче не помогает
<sharikoff> аа
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, тряпку нашел?
<sharikoff> и еще говорят что с телефона гуглить не пойдут
<sharikoff> и тоже блин ниче не решается
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: ?
<Megido> Йа и так знаю че это зачем гуглить?
<romansyroezhkin> В стародавние времена, людей посылали " туда - незнаю куда, за тем - не знаю зачем"
<sharikoff> так а чо ж спрашиваешь если знаешь?
<Megido> Ну так там нада ип прописать, а он то меняеца
<romansyroezhkin> а сегодня просто спаршивают "как решить траблы с dynamic dns"
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, а пыль вытереть... обещал помочь (
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> готов =)
<Megido> Гы
<sharikoff> привози все
<sharikoff> я уже воды налил
<Megido> На пол?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, что, тряпки нет, в гугле поищи )))
<Megido> Гы
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: там надо хост виртуальный создать, а на машинке ddns client поставить чтоб он к нему цеплялся
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: я сам знаю
<Megido> Это сложно?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, в альнависте лучше
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: и придет счастье в твой дом, даже с динамическим ипом
<Megido> Ставить буду не йа*
<sharikoff> на самом деле яху рулит по поиску
<sharikoff> круче гугла
<sharikoff> тока апи не айс
<Megido> На буржуйских сайтах,
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: а чего сложно то
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, так они вроде заодно
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: дел реально на пару кликов
<Megido> Грю же ставить бу не я
<Megido> А тада харашо
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: фиг ее знает.. не задумывался
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: а можешь слова дописывать
<Megido> Есь линк на всю процедуру?
<sharikoff> мопед немой я просто разместил обьяву?
<sharikoff> (с)
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: нет нету
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: я даже не знаю как парировать данный вопрос
<Megido> Скомпилируй тода
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: кого?
<Megido> О а этот дднс в пакетах есь хоть?
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: Я свой мозг портировать в Вашу голову не возьмусь
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: есть
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: мало того он при установке все что нужно спросит и все будет понятно без лишних вопросов
<sharikoff> romansyroezhkin: компилируй =))
<Megido> Блин де там зарегацо то о_О
<sharikoff> жги свет =))
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: Пожалуй Вам будет сложно помочь
<sharikoff> я было сунулся.. да чувствую засада там (с)  =))
<Megido> 30партизан нах :/
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: Мда. Бесплатно там
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: Поверь
<User843[web]> Добрый день. Возник такой вопрос: Наша компания занимается поставкой компьютеров, можем-ли мы предустановить ubuntu на продаваемые нами компьютеры?
<Megido> Da
<User843[web]> а можно какую нить ссылку (директору показать)
<romansyroezhkin> Странно Megido с днс разобраться не может а советы по лицензированию на лево на право раздает
<Megido> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
<Megido> Сыроежкин: вопервых йа не у компа. . .
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: и
<romansyroezhkin> Megido: во вторых
<Megido> А остальное мне лень писать бо йа с телефона
<SergeyIT> User843[web] http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=39.0
 * Megido ушол писать свой говнокод
<andersen> снова тянет меня в бескрайние степи азерота... :-(
<serega3907> ктонибудь использовал убунту на флешке с возможностью сохранения,загрузочний короче
<serega3907> мне чтоб на работе нескучно было
<serega3907> учтанавливать полноценную нельзя,нужно без палева пользоваться
<romansyroezhkin> serega3907: так если простую флешку создать и сказать при создании чтобы сохранялись все изминения то вот тебе и полноценная сситема на флешке
<serega3907> я пробывал,короче у меня на работе походу низкоскоростной усб,система грузится около 20 минут
<romansyroezhkin> serega3907: у меня так и работает, чтобы ноут с собой не таскать rsync ом синхронизирую настройки и в путь
<serega3907> и разами вылетает
<romansyroezhkin> serega3907: попробуй вставить в разные порты
<serega3907> я хотел спросить может есть решение
<serega3907> там все го два
<serega3907> комп старый
<serega3907> может есть плегче дистрибутивы
<serega3907> ?
<romansyroezhkin> serega3907: частобывает что на передней морде порт работает на 1.1
<romansyroezhkin> xubunt
<karabaz> всем привет
<serega3907> на форуме народ пишет что ксубунту памяти хавает больше убунты
<romansyroezhkin> либо как я у себя делал ставил server минимальный а поверх него openbox
<serega3907> там кстати памяти 256. это очень мало для моей цели?
<romansyroezhkin> openbox jxtym vfkj nht,jdfntkmysq
<romansyroezhkin> * очень мало требовательныя
<serega3907> спс)
<serega3907> буду пробывать
<karabaz> как раздел отфарматировать?
<romansyroezhkin> у меня холодный старт openbox а в районе 10 секунд с учетом прогрузки биоса, правда я делал автологин
<andersen> gparted
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: а тебе в гуях пояснять или в консоли
<karabaz> в консоли
<karabaz> какая команда
<romansyroezhkin> ща погоди вспомню
<romansyroezhkin> fs чего то там
<Megido> Де глянуть логи этого канала?
<romansyroezhkin> mkfs
<RfADdlS> https трафик для роутера это то же что и http или нет? Если я http перекинул на другой комп https будет перебрасываться?
<romansyroezhkin> RfADdlS: это же разные порты
<romansyroezhkin> RfADdlS: ты перебросил как?
<andersen> Megido: freedone.net .... и тд
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: тебе помогло?
<RfADdlS> romansyroezhkin: я вот о том же думаю. Там dlikовская коробочка с веб интерфейсом  в виде роутера. https 443 порт?
<karabaz> mkfs/dev/sdb1 типа того?
<romansyroezhkin> RfADdlS: да совершенно верно
<Megido> Блин де там логи???
<RfADdlS> romansyroezhkin: спасибо
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: вроде как да
<karabaz> а фс какая будит?
<karabaz> текущая?
<karabaz> файловая система
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: а ты выбери mkfs.ext3 например
<karabaz> не получается
<karabaz> нет такого файла или коталага
<andersen> gparted установи и не мучайся
<karabaz> ща попробую
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: попробуй mkfs.ext3 -o /dev/sda1
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: а раздел то такой есть? ну который хочешь отформатировать
<karabaz> конечно есть=)
<romansyroezhkin> karabaz: ну я так на всякий случа
<karabaz> там остатки винды не хотят удалятся=)
 * Megido заипалса
<andersen> не матерись!
 * Megido нада писать код
 * Megido выпил рево
 * Megido хочет бегать и прыгать, а нада писать код :/
<romansyroezhkin> карабаз похоже не то что то форматнул
<romansyroezhkin> пропал бедняга
<Megido> ПаДаРиТе МнЕ КаМпУтЕр :D
<Megido> Че все жлобы? :/
<andersen> Megido: пиши код, зарабатывай ^^
<Megido> Не сичас йа сичас прыгаю :/
<andersen> прыгаешь и пишешь?
<andersen> сообщения в чят
<Megido> Не так не выходит
<romansyroezhkin> какой то флейм начался
<Megido> Та в чат и када бегаеш можна
<Megido> Куплю рубик :D
<Megido> Че нет ни у кого?
<Megido> Ипать адрес о_О
<Nebulosa> пачем купишь?
<Megido> 500рублей
<Nebulosa> мало
<Megido> 600
<Nebulosa> не смеши меня
<Megido> Че несмеши 1пень больше стоит?
<Megido> Ну скажи сока ты хош и че за машина :D
<Megido> М?
<Megido> Уснул?
<xJericho> Народ, ответьте на глупый вопрос. Надо ли вообще на убунту антивирус или нет?
<Nebulosa> говорил по телефону, вот хотят купить кубик за 1500 евро
<Nebulosa> какая машина, кубик Рубика!
<Nebulosa> xJericho: если кратко - то нет
<Megido> Незнаю че такое кубик  и пачиму стока стоит, а мне нада рубик, так паэкспериминтировать
<SergeyIT> xJericho, хлорофоса хватит
<Megido> Куплю рубик. #Дубль два
<Megido> Приму в дар рубик
<SergeyIT> Megido, может самоучитель по изготовлению рубика?
<Megido> Рубик это такой древний комп :D
<SergeyIT> Megido, древние и собирались...
<xJericho> Megido Рубик это армянский аналог мака )
<andersen1> Megido: у нас водвале p133 дофига. пойдет?
<Megido> Не такого йа не знаю, йа када в школе училс у нас были пни100 мы их звали рубиками
<Megido> Да, вполне
<xJericho> Megido у него вот такой лого iРубик )
<andersen1> там еще старушка дос кажется и нортон командеры с 300мб-хардами
<Megido> :D
<Megido> Не в школе харды больше были :D
<Megido> Даже вин95 стоял
<andersen1> и форм-фактор tx, да?
<andersen1> с кнопками turbo
<xJericho> andersen1 до сих пор понять не могу что эта кнопка делала )))
<Megido> Че такое тх йа незнаю но системники были лежачими
<Megido> Да на некоторых турбо была
<andersen1> увеличивала частоту, наверное. tx-это и есть лежачие
<SergeyIT> Megido, это не древние компы
 * SergeyIT  (пошел за 80286 работать
<Megido> Как не древние
<xJericho> Megido тх это старый вид блоков питания которые сами не выключались а надо было руками тушить
<DebianClone> у кого стоит dropbox клиент?
<Megido> Гы а йа то думал зачем павер нада было жать
<andersen1> и мониторы на 14 ''
<xJericho> а счас на компах атх стоит
<Megido> Так у кого есь чет подобное?
<andersen1> Megido: я же говорю-целый подвал. а еще, говорят на чердаке где-то есть.
<andersen1> не продам. просто хвастаюсь
<Megido> А жесткие пообемней есть?
<Megido> Гг
<andersen1> на 500 были вроде. последний раз там был позапрошлым летом
<Megido> Мб?
<andersen1> yes
<xJericho> у меня на 1гб )))
<Megido> Да ну нафик че там как дурак с досом сидеть?
<xJericho> 98 ставится )))
<andersen1> xJericho: похожие на теперешние харды для ноутов?
<xJericho> andersen1 гыыы размером не вышли для ноутов )))
<Megido> Места мало %)
<andersen1> нет. дома валяется на 300 метров-похож на ноутбучный
<andersen1> Ibm
<xJericho> andersen1 так может это и есть ноутовый от какого нибудь сателлита
 * SergeyIT копирует данные по сети с 286 (dos) на убунту
<andersen1> xJericho: нет, сам снял с пенька первого
<Megido> Мля прадайте рубик :D
<Megido> Тока нармальный :D
<andersen1> Megido: тебе сказали-тут не матерятся
<xJericho> andersen1 мож кто поизвращался ))) а вообще комповые винты сильно видом не отличались никогда
<Megido> А кто матирицо?
<andersen1> xJericho: а кто знает, может и от ноута. главное-он идешный на 300мб и от IBM
<andersen1> с шириной с дискету
<SergeyIT> xJericho, ты винты со стол размером не видел...
<andersen1> ага, и весом по полтонны
<kreker93> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kreker93 uwfqyykmzico
<Megido> Гы
<kreker93> наконетсто подключился
<Megido> Нетуды
<xJericho> andersen1 да эт было такое они же подходили сперва эт потом на ноутах IDE слот уменьшили а счас сатовые от ноута можно спокойно в комп совать и буит работать
<Guest65171> Линуксом пользуются исключительно красноглазики?
<kreker93> нет
<Guest65171> днем и ночью ковыряют ось.
<kreker93> ты вижу виндузятник))
<Guest65171> неа
<kreker93> хм...
<Guest65171> у меня даже дисков с виндой нет
<romansyroezhkin> не все линуксойды одинаково красноглазые
<xJericho> он тоже красноглазик ))) тока стесняется )))
<kreker93> ну это только наверно генту юзеры и только пока компилярят ее
<romansyroezhkin> у меня пол офиса на линах сидит и не все знают об этом
<andersen1> не скажи, вот гентушники реально красноглазики
<Guest65171> на работе?
<Guest65171> вот у меня дебиан ленни стоял вот там дохера пилить
<romansyroezhkin> да на работе
<Guest65171> для красноглазика
<kreker93> я както начал генту собирать и забил на второй день)
<Megido> А зря
<kreker93> почему?
<Megido> Птму
<romansyroezhkin> я пользую юбунту уже лет 5 наверное. и с момента когда все начиналось до сегодняшнего дня все сильно поменялось
<Megido> Эт те не убунту паставить за полчаса
<romansyroezhkin> да сейчас у меня лины везде стоят и много людей перевел на нашу сторону
<Nebulosa> :) как я люблю такие разговоры
<kreker93> на убунту часа 2-3 нужно потратить тож
<kreker93> ))
<Nebulosa> дада хотя ставится она минут 5..
<romansyroezhkin> на любую ось после установки нужно тратить какое то время
<kreker93> ну да
<Megido> Какие 2 часа??? 10мин + время на скачку ес не двд
<andersen1> как говорил Offoffoff1 чо где срач?
<romansyroezhkin> у каждого свои предпочтения в оформлении и свой набор софта
<Nebulosa> потом выпилить моно.. проги доставить..
<Nebulosa> настроить репазитории
<Nebulosa> mplayer научить понимать vdpau
<Megido>  народ, а ваще у кого-нить хомячек умирал естественной смертью??!!
<Megido> ________________
<Nebulosa> и прочее прочее
<Megido> народ, а ваще у кого-нить хомячек умирал естественной смертью??!!
<kreker93> хотя на ноут поставил за 30 минут устновка мин10+патчики под ноут
<andersen1> Megido: всевидящее око не спит
<romansyroezhkin> у меня хомяк с регулярностью в полгода помрал
<Nebulosa> kreker93: ну.. я на ноут за 7 минут всё ставил
<kreker93> у мя нет,я каждые пол года всеравно переустанавливаю убунту
<Megido> А у мя с балкона выпрыгнул, а второй лопнул о_О
<nap01eon>  а как вы цвета меняете у ников  здесь и как в  qutim сохранить эту комнату
<romansyroezhkin> сейчас ось тоже живет не больше полугода, но уже по другим причинам. тянет меня на новенькое вот и обновляюсь как только релиз пяовляетсяя
<zmak> Приветик всем =)
<nap01eon> привет!
<kreker93> куук
<Nebulosa> Megido: как это лопнул?
<romansyroezhkin> здравствуй
<Nebulosa> зоофилией балуемся?
<Megido> Нажралса газет и лопнул
<Nebulosa> как рыбка?
<Megido> Какая рыбка?
<Nebulosa> у них такой же принцип
<Megido> За щеку брать?
<Megido> Газеты есть?
<romansyroezhkin> я думал про другого хомяка спрашивают
<Megido> Какого другого?
<zmak> меня мучает такой вопрос , можно ли переустоновить убунту не форматирую винт , я просто директорию где лежат личные файлы не делил на патриции ? (ссори за каламбур новенький)
<kreker93> ну живого наверно))
<romansyroezhkin> про винду
<Megido> Так и йа про живого
<Guest65171> можно домашний каталог вынести на отдельный раздел
<Guest65171> так проще
<Guest65171> жить
<zmak> а я не вынес и не могу запустить убунту
<SergeyIT> zmak, можно, но осторожно
<kreker93> с pidgina кто нить сидит?
<kreker93> в асе
<zmak> да
<Megido> Да
<Guest65171> систем рековери звпусти
<Guest65171> из под рута
<romansyroezhkin> можно с лайвсиди переразметить диск но боюсь что какието данные можно будет потерять
<kreker93> вчера все норм работало?
<Megido> Х3
<zmak> у меня даже консоль не запускаеться ;((
<Megido> Диск пихни
<zmak> лайв сиди и тупо скопировать на новый винт? так мона будет?
<romansyroezhkin> да
<zmak> с доступом не должно возникнуть проблем?
<romansyroezhkin> так будет даже лучше всего
<Nebulosa> kreker93: login.icq.com и отключи SSL
<kreker93> да я это сделал
<Nebulosa> kreker93: сервера в роиссю переносят, фсб радо
<zmak> kreker93: У меня ася пашет гууд
<kreker93> блин так и знал что без майл.ру не обошлось!
<kreker93> щас у мя тоже пашет гуд
<kk> host: slogin.icq.com port: 443
<Guest65171> Как запускаю наутилус в Xfce у меня слетает декоратор, кто чего скажет?
<zmak> login.icq.com:5190
<zmak> полет норм
<DebianClone> фоть
<DebianClone> оо!
<Nebulosa> DebianClone: ставь Thunar
<kreker93> а кто нить бэкапил убунту ремастерсисом?
<kreker93> в iso
<Nebulosa> ты будешь первый :)
<kreker93> блин просто потом этот iso не работает(
<[_zippy_]> доброго времени суток всем
<zmak> :) Хай
<kreker93> даров
<[_zippy_]> народ, кто может подсказать? :)
<kreker93> что?
<g0xff> не могу привыкнуть к убунту после винды
<g0xff> почему тыт шрефты такие мутные
<kreker93> ну поставь шрифты винды
<Megido> Глаза пратри
<maristo> ну поставь ч0ткие
<nap01eon> )))
<kreker93> хотя за 2-3 дня привыкнешь
<g0xff> лучше привыкнуть?
<maristo> и глаза покраснеют
<[_zippy_]> как настроить вайн, что бы приложение из под него корректно обновлялось? :)
<g0xff> какие лучше ставить?
<Megido> Четкид
<nap01eon> а как  здесь цвет нака сменить бесит желтый??
<nap01eon> ника)
<Megido> Выпей йаду
<Nebulosa> nap01eon: не гони ты синий
<rapidsp> )
<kreker93> а умя он розовый)
<oni_> у меня зеленый
<oni_> ы
<nap01eon> а у меня желтыЙ)
<oni_> смирись
<g0xff> у меня синий
<Nebulosa> nap01eon: соболезную..
<oni_> это не самая главная проблема
<Megido> А у мя все голубые о_О
<rapidsp> это просто в другую палату
<DebianClone> Линукс это романтика! :)
<kreker93> )))это жесткая порнуха
<g0xff> вот меня все тотже вопрос мучает. почему они шрифты мутными сделали?
<kreker93> нормальные шрифты,че ты к ним пристал?
<rapidsp> сглаживание включи
<nap01eon> установи уже себе другие и  забей
<kreker93> реально поставь шрифты винды если так хочеться
<g0xff> вот в консоле класный шрифт, а тут мутный
<[_zippy_]> кто может помочь настроить вайн?
<oni_> чо ныть то
<oni_> =\
<nap01eon> а что имменно?
<[_zippy_]> в общем есть приложение, установленное из под вайна, но оно не хочет коннектицо к инету
<rapidsp> так и говорит?
<[_zippy_]> запускается, и останавливается на том месте где по идее должна к серваку цепляться
<rapidsp> игруха
<[_zippy_]> да
<kreker93> фогейм?
<[_zippy_]> нихт
<rapidsp> щас народ в бубен постучит, кофейную гущу посмотрит...
<nap01eon> :-D
<kreker93> что за игра написать можешь?
<[_zippy_]> суть там такая, игруха запускается, ломится на сервер, если он говорит что нету обновлений, то игра уже грузится
<[_zippy_]> а за рекламу на канале не забанят? )
<rapidsp> забанят
<rapidsp> а че делать...
<[_zippy_]> хД )
<[_zippy_]> перспективно )
<rapidsp> а с другой стороны.... ькофе растворимый... гущи нет...
<DebianClone> В убунту, как в Дебиан, можно по частям собрать систему? Gnome-core gdm xorg.
<rapidsp> [_zippy_]: самое перспективное - осваивать tcpdump и смотреть, куда прока пытается ломиться
<rapidsp> *прога
<[_zippy_]> тоесть узнать ип сервака?
<[_zippy_]> это можно и проще сделать )
<rapidsp> тото и оно, что ломиться может в другую сторону
<rapidsp> ну это имхо
<Megido> Иллодемиур? :D
<rapidsp> и запускай в консоли, может ченить вывалит для информации
<nap01eon> кто через qutim сидит здесь?
<kreker93> я через пиджин
<CheshaNeko> загружено 15,1MB из 11,7MB
<CheshaNeko> О_О
<kreker93> )))бывет
<kreker93> *бывает
<CheshaNeko> и это стандартный менеджер обновлений
<nap01eon> надаедает ввводить каждый раз название канала(
<Megido> Так юзай квирк
<romansyroezhkin> nap01eon: а добавить канал в закладке нельзя?
<DebianClone> ЧЕ за игнор?
<DebianClone> е*ать
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: никакого игнора
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: какой вопрос
<nap01eon> пока не нащел где это сделать
<rapidsp> DebianClone: вопросы просто не прикольные, про игрушки интереснее :)
<romansyroezhkin> DebianClone: про сборку системы?
<kreker93> блин выкинуло
<Megido> Памагите виндовс паставить
<Megido> Ау
<SergeyIT> не греши
<Megido> :D
<Megido> Кто малчит тот виндузитник!
<DebianClone> а менчя никто не слушает
<DebianClone> :P
<romansyroezhkin> да теперь то что
<romansyroezhkin> я же вроде тебе все рассказал
<DebianClone> чет в импатии не показано сколько народу на канале
<DebianClone> сколько их?
<romansyroezhkin> 95
<DebianClone> ставил убунту 8.04 и там вай фай определялся как проприетарные дрова а щас нет перестали быть?
<DebianClone> ок
<DebianClone> атерос только с ядра 2.6.27 запускается
<kreker93> Блин пилжин лагает
<kreker93> аууууу
<DebianClone> сколько получают сис админы?
<CheshaNeko> kreker93: мы тут, не теряйся
<CheshaNeko> DebianClone: по разному же
<rapidsp> они за идею работают
<skai-falkorr> а еще за печеньки
<rapidsp> тссс...
<rapidsp> спалил
<Galaxy2000> хихи
<Vetal1950> а на jabber есть комната ubuntu?
<DebianClone> не записывает оюраз сиди
<DebianClone> че за херня?
<DebianClone> вылетает из бразеро и все
<Zerox_Neron> оп нанайна
 * skai-falkorr ин зе джангл, зе найти джангл, зе лаин слипс тунайт
<Zerox_Neron> ааа
<Zerox_Neron> классная песня
<Zerox_Neron> как называецо я забыл?
<skai-falkorr> погугли
<DebianClone> почему образ не пишет
<[Raiden]> а пидЖин больше с асей не пашет?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да.не пашет.и есстественно на форуме нет никакого решения в куче те
<romansyroezhkin> [Raiden]: пашет сервак пропиши login.icq.com и отключи ssl
<[Raiden]> romansyroezhkin: пасиб, заработало
<skai-falkorr> вот так опять вместо того,чтобы дать человеку удочку ему дали рыбу.а ведь удочка была бы полезней
<[Raiden]> а я и хотел рыбу
<romansyroezhkin> skai-falkorr: а какая удочка?
<arikchan> ñïåöèôèêàöèÿ ïðîòîêîëà icq
<ubuntuhelp> arikchan! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai-falkorr> arikchan: нет.аська навсегда отключила альтернативные клиенты.придется ставить их через вайн
<romansyroezhkin> skai-falkorr: я просто не знаю как исправить в програме сервер ssl на который смотрит pidgin
<skai-falkorr> надеюсь он прочел и не вернется
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: хорош нести фигню
<romansyroezhkin> skai-falkorr: че ты народ то пугаешь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не ну каждый второй на форуме насоздавал тем с этим вопросом.сколько ж можно то:)пусть поставят офф клиент и не паникуют
<[Raiden]> )
<arikchan> Íó, îô êëèåíò òî÷íî íå óäî÷êà.
<ubuntuhelp> arikchan! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> кажется к релизу гном3, гном шелл будет не такой уж страшный http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/gnome-shell-screenshot-review/
<Poshlykov> Народ помогите с педжином пишет вот это "От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok" заместо подключения к аске?
<romansyroezhkin> люди а подскажите как можно сделать ярлычок на автоматический звонок через скайп определенному клиенту
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<romansyroezhkin> Poshlykov: пашет сервак пропиши login.icq.com и отключи ssl
<[Raiden]> если есть управление через кли, соотв добавить в кнопку запуска опции. Если нету - читать ресурсы по скайпу
<[Raiden]> хотя в любом случае :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот вот снова они с этим вопросом.
<romansyroezhkin> под линой нету усправления клиентом из консоли
<rapidsp> skai-falkorr: про аську лучче ты отвечай, у тебя прикольней получается :)
<kreker93> мя слышно?
<romansyroezhkin> kreker93: слышым слышым
<Poshlykov> romansyroezhkin   Спасибо!!!
<skai-falkorr> rapidsp: дык сыроежкин же мешает просвешать
<skai-falkorr> *щ
<kreker93> о да!!!!ники не отображались в теме css исправил и потом чет не подключалось
<SergeyIT> народ, почему аська работает ? (
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну потому что ктото когдато изобрел интернет
<kreker93> а почему ты не рад?
<romansyroezhkin> Давай справим
<rapidsp> протокол сменили :(
<romansyroezhkin> никто протокол не менял
<romansyroezhkin> серваки в россию перевозят
<kreker93> некоторые сервера просто перестали работать
<SergeyIT> не, ну у народа жизнь, что то не работает, а тут и заняться нечем (
<Sonorus> почему empathy с icq не дружит, 3 день выдает ошибку сети ((((
<romansyroezhkin> отключи ssl
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: иди на форум
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: создай еще стотысячную тему повтор и спроси
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: меня книжки спасают и сериалы ) И урбан террор иногда.
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: ты ж уникален настолько, что ни у кого не могло и быть такой проблемы
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: и сервак пропиши login.icq.com
<Sonorus> ссылку на тему на форуме мона?
<Sonorus> как убрать ssl ?
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: а ты попробуй в поиске ввести там.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Хотя могу тебе занятие найти , собери себе ядро .36 с патчем ureadahead и pf patchset
<[Raiden]> )
<romansyroezhkin> в настройках учетной записи смотри
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, ставишь антивирус, начтравливаешь на ссл
<SergeyIT> он его съедает
<Sonorus> [jnz,s ccskre yf ajhev lfqnt
<skai-falkorr> нене.антивиру не поможет.тут надо тяжелую артиллерию подключать...ставь...архиватор:)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], нет уж, я собираю только свои проги...
<SergeyIT>  skai-falkorr, ты что! он пол интернета снесет! )
<[Raiden]> http://pf-kernel.org.ua/
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: было бы здорово снести пол инета...
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а мы ему только unzip дадим:)он наоборот интернет разпакует
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: как говорил доктор кокс: если из интернета убрать все порно - останется одна страница с призывам "верниет порно" :)
<[Raiden]> :)
<kreker93> :)
<nap01eon> доброе время суток! посаветуйте для ubuntu клиент irc какой красивый и удобный и как подключиться к #ubuntu-ru в kvirc?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а где там порно? Просветите!
<SergeyIT>  nap01eon, pidgin
<skai-falkorr> nap01eon: weechat же
<kreker93> nap01eon:я сам не разобрался с квирк я лично через пиджна сижу
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а ты почитай тексты обращения президента.чистая порнография
<nap01eon> нет pidgin не хочу
<[Raiden]> nap01eon: Я пользуюсь квирк. Квирк - новое подключение - другой, создаешь свою запись о сервере или находишь там freenode
<[Raiden]> ну и там можно выбрать некоторые настройки сервиса и автоджойн
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr желтую прессу не читаю
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дык ты почитай черную.ну я имею ввиду оффсайты правительства:)
<bugz_it> çäðàâñòâóéòå ïîäñêàæèò êòî íèòü çàïóñêàë "ëþáèìóþ ôåðìó mail.ru" íà óáóíòó, ïðîáîâàë ëèñó è õðîì c wine è áåç àäîá ïëååð ñòàèâë è òàì è òàì
<Sonorus> не могу найти как отключить ssl  в empathy
<ubuntuhelp> bugz_it! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: там самый хардкор
<Megido> Кто раскажет всю схему подключения динамического ип на динднс
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: и никто не может.это невозможно впринципе.где уж там в трех с половиной недоокошек настроек аккаунта найти простую опцию, которую видно за милю
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, жизнь научила читать между строк, теперь читаю между сайтами
<[Raiden]> nap01eon: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1116/h_1289916854_c34d015840.png
<skai-falkorr> Megido: я могу
<romansyroezhkin> Рецепт по снесению половины инета подсказать?
<Megido> В  приват пиши
<Sonorus> skai-falkorr: нету там в настройках про ssl ничего
<Sonorus> не нада
<skai-falkorr> Megido: не.не хочу
<Megido> Че?
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: а ты в каких настройках смотришь, стесняюсь спросить?
<nap01eon> [Raiden]: сейчас попробую
<Sonorus> в настройках учетной записи и в общих настройках
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: в настройках эмпати или в настройках учетных записей?
<Sonorus> и там и там смотрел
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: в настройках учетки шифрование или ssl есть?
<Sonorus> нету
<[Raiden]> nap01eon: некоторым нравится weechat , он по своему красив...
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: ну и что?не заметил с 60 см от экрана?
<Sonorus> да нету там етой опции
<nap01eon> [Raiden]: это консольная прога?
<skai-falkorr> Megido: я ж сказал что рассказывать не стану.не хочу
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: нужна именно настрока учетки
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: где ты логин пароль от аськи вбиваешь
<Sonorus> romansyroezhkin: да, там тока сервер порт и кодировка, все
<Sonorus> ну не считаю логина и пароля
<bugz_it> çäðàâñòâóéòå ïîäñêàæèò êòî íèòü çàïóñêàë "ëþáèìóþ ôåðìó mail.ru" íà óáóíòó, ïðîáîâàë ëèñó è õðîì c wine è áåç, àäîá ïëååð ñòàâèë è òàì è òàì
<romansyroezhkin> ну че мне импати поставить теперь
<ubuntuhelp> bugz_it! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, а еще странички нет?
<Sonorus> щас скрин вышлю
<romansyroezhkin> я же помню что там все просто
<SergeyIT> bugz_it, а что такое ферма? Физик?
<User546[web]> ну игра это
<xJericho> аська опять не работает блин
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ты решил иконвом его речь перевести?:)
 * skai-falkorr да господи ж ты боже ш ты мой.да когда они научатся сами решать свои проблемы то
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, зачем? у меня пидгин все видит!
<skai-falkorr> xJericho: аска навсегда отключила альтернативные клиенты.ставь официальный через вайн
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: пиджин не труЪ:)
<kreker93> гг)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, одноко я и 1251 вижу ;)
<[Raiden]> кому-то не тру, кому-то тру
<bugz_it_web> ну да кчто запускал кто ферму от майлару?))
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: пункт называется Encription requered (TLS/SSl)
<romansyroezhkin> вот там галку сними
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дык ну и нафига тебе видеть 1251 на канале, где разрешено тока утф8?:)
<xJericho> да ну нафиг... у меня миранда то работает под виндой
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: для ирки - не тру:)
<skai-falkorr> xJericho: ну ставь миранду в вайн
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а почему нет? Если для этого ничего делать не надо )
<[Raiden]> если не нужна кастомизация или простой скриптинг , то и для ирк тру
<kreker93> skai-falkor:самое то он для ирк
<romansyroezhkin> xJericho: отключи ssl и будет тебе коннект в аське, и сервак пропиши login.icq.com
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дык а нафига?:)зачем уметь ходить на руках, если будет запрещено?:)
<xJericho> аська УГ... поставлю я лучше себе скайп
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я же с этой учеткой може куда пойду где не утф
<Sonorus> http://imagepost.ru/images/297/fHCAlo_qF6g9oOpfa.png
<Sonorus> вот скрин
<Sonorus> где там SSL ?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: на кои8?:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, и туда могу, секундное дело поправить
<[Raiden]> Sonorus: дык этож не пиджин
<Sonorus> дык мы про empathy говорим
<xJericho> порт какой?
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: вот нафига ты замазал номер аськи слева?если оставил его в заголовке на красном фоне?
<[Raiden]> Sonorus: сервер смени на login.icq.com
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: тогда не знаю. на скринах оф галка есть
<Sonorus> просмотрел
<Sonorus> Сервер менял
<Sonorus> не помогает
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: поменяй на slogin.icq.com же
<Sonorus> менял
<Sonorus> тоже самое ошибка сети
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: конспиратор^)
<kreker93> если только серв менять не поможет я вчера пробывал)
<skai-falkorr> на Sлогин менял или на просто логин?
<kreker93> и так и так
<romansyroezhkin> тогда прости и попробуй поставить pidgin
<[Raiden]> Sonorus: напиши про эмпати на форум, а пока юзай пиджин
<Sonorus> у пиджина иконка дико раздражает
<[Raiden]> может на нем и останешся
<kreker93> смнеи
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: дада.напиши на форуме.там этих тем тк мало за сегодня создали
<[Raiden]> иконка дело наживное
<romansyroezhkin> lf brjyrb vj;yj b gjghfdbnm
<kreker93> ))
<skai-falkorr> а чем не нравится иконкаCC?
<romansyroezhkin> иконки говорю можно и поменять
<Sonorus> менял я сервера и с и без с
<Sonorus> всеравно ошибка сети
<kreker93> полюбэ нужно отключить ssl!!!
<kreker93> без этого аька работать не будет
<Sonorus> но как?)
<romansyroezhkin> попробуй посмотри в gconf-editor
<[Raiden]> Sonorus: вот например http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+Tray+Icons?content=119879
<romansyroezhkin> в apps/empathy
<romansyroezhkin> может там есть
<skai-falkorr> зы.а миссион контрол разве без ссл работает?его ж помоему не собирали без ссл в убунте
<Offoffoff1> оооо
<Offoffoff1> нас 103!
<Offoffoff1> Йохохоххохохох
<Offoffoff1> и даже не релиз...
<skai-falkorr> вас это кого простите?:)
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff1: дык аська сломалась.уже надоели с этим:)
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/78317/5776000d
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: и где тут некрасивая иконка то?
<[Raiden]> наверное из-за аськи 103
<skai-falkorr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Fail!
<skai-falkorr> годно...годно
<Sonorus> ну не нравица мне пиджин
<kreker93> skai-falkorr:у мя такая иконка)
<[Raiden]> а эмпати нравится?
<nap01eon> )
<SergeyIT> из-за аськи, заразы, у кого работает, а у кого нет
<kreker93> вот интересно за сколькоже мэйл купил асю?
<Sonorus> раскажите как поставить етот паптч
<Sonorus> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#I_can.27t_connect_to_my_AIM.2BAC8-ICQ_account_anymore
<Sonorus> я что то не очень пойму что там написано )
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: дык руками же.там все описано понятным языком
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus:
<Sonorus> там файл какойто
<[Raiden]> Sonorus: с помощью команды patch или правка руками указанной в дифф файле строки.
<[Raiden]> ну и пересборка
<s_lim> всем привет!
<skai-falkorr> Debian and Ubuntu have this patch applied to their libpurple packages.
<kreker93> s_lim:здаров
<SergeyIT> и даров
<s_lim> подскажите плиззз как извлечь папку /DEBIAN/ из .deb пакета?
<nap01eon> ура я зашел через kvirc наконецто
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: глянь сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=120881.msg895685#msg895685
<Sonorus> смотрел
<Sonorus> решение не помогло, выдает ошику
<[Raiden]> s_lim: поставь mc и нажми enter  на архиве. или попробуй  ar vx mypackage.deb
<[Raiden]> *на пакете
<romansyroezhkin> Sonorus: ты это делал mc-tool update <full_account> bool:use-ssl=false
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: может tar?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет
<mva> ink|off|ZNC, олололо, билайну стало стыдно за плохую работу и они сделали перерасчёт :) аж целых 28,5 (!!!!) рублей положили :)
<[Raiden]> точнее да, после ар, надо будет заюзать tar  , на том что получится
<Sonorus> romansyroezhkin: да сделал щас попробую спасибо
<s_lim> [Raiden] спасибо счас попробую
<mva> ink|off|ZNC, ололо, ещё 370.5 сверху докинули прям сейчас :)
<SergeyIT> mva, гляди как бы фальшивку не подсунули
<Sonorus> romansyroezhkin: спасибо большое, все пашет
<s_lim> а гномовский коммандер такую функцию не поддерживает?
<skai-falkorr> mva: ёперный театёр:)вот мегафон бы так поступал бы:)
<romansyroezhkin> s_lim: а ты попробуй открыть пакет менеджером архивов
<[Raiden]> s_lim: вроде нет
<[Raiden]> давно не видел этот... г. командер
<[Raiden]> )
<romansyroezhkin> [Raiden] s_lim : через менеджер архивиов отлично все токрывается
<romansyroezhkin> только что проверил
<s_lim> romansyroezhkin спасибо через менеджер архивов значительно проще
<romansyroezhkin> s_lim: всегда рад
<s_lim> а насколько корректно сделать для себя деб-пакета на базе уже существующего в репах?
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/4549/
<[Raiden]> вполне корректно
<[Raiden]> если на базе существующего, мог бы по другому папку деб получить , например так: apt-get source mc
<some1> в плеере clementine не могу добавить медиатеку. останавливается на 99%.
<[Raiden]> только, если делать совсем хорошо, надо поправит ьченчлог и версию
<[Raiden]> в папке debian
<some1> может можно както посмотреть на чем застрял?
<skai-falkorr> some1: нет
 * romansyroezhkin is away: Я занят, позвоните попозже.
<s_lim> да мне и ненадо совсем хорошо, просто rtorrent вечно самому приходится компилить т.к. в репах не актуальная сборка, вот и подумал сделать деб пакет что бы при переустановки оси не компилить его
<some1> skai-falkorr: а из-за чего может быть зависание? также и в minitunes и exaile
<skai-falkorr> some1: фаза луны
<skai-falkorr> some1: и ни в коем случае не битый тег у какого нибудь фаила.или кривой симлинк
<[Raiden]> some1: незнаю.
<skai-falkorr> some1: даже не думай об очевидных проблемах.все изза фазы луны
<some1> skai-falkorr: вот самые распрастраненные варианты как раз и интересовали. чтобы знать где копать.
<skai-falkorr> some1: ну так ты о них не думай:)
<[Raiden]> s_lim: ясно. Идея неплохая. Хотя, убунту переставлят ьпришлось только 1 раз, лень было думать как переехат ьс рейд 0 на обычный раздел )
<[Raiden]> а в новой версии придется снова пересобрать, скорее всего
<[Raiden]> так, мысли вслух
<SergeyIT> и при смене ядра возможно тоже
<s_lim> [Raiden]: а я за полгода убунтоюзерства три раза переставлял осю, кстати не подскажешь как скомпилить прорамму для деб пакета?
<[Raiden]> ну это врятли
<skai-falkorr> s_lim: иди на вики убунту ру и читай
<skai-falkorr> s_lim: еще идея создать свое ппа на ланчпаде:)
<Tonius> всем привет. помогите с шйпером? http://paste.ubuntu.com/533039/ почему-то у юзеров из группы $U32 match ip dst 172.29.0.0/16 flowid 1:10
<Tonius>  скорость не подымается выше 2000 вобще, хотя стоитже возможность...
<Tonius> почему не срабатывает не пойму
<[Raiden]> s_lim: ну  ,варианты есть. Например sudo apt-get build-dep rtorrent ? потом в папке с сорцами ,где уже есть папка debian , dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<skai-falkorr> s_lim: зы.а нафига же переставлять то?
<[Raiden]> но это только 1 из вариантов
<[Raiden]> s_lim: вбей в гугл: как я собираю бекпорчу deb
<[Raiden]> там неплохая статья вылезит
<s_lim> обновлял версию, попробовал лубунту, ксубунту попробовал и все такое
<[Raiden]> s_lim: вообще, пакет можно собрать и чекинсталом
<s_lim> а что за чекинстал?
<skai-falkorr> s_lim: ну для проб есть виртуалбокс и вторые разделы с дуалбутом:)
<[Raiden]> а можно самому генерить папку debian , dh_make
<[Raiden]> короче ест ьварианты
<[Raiden]> s_lim: checkinstall описание сам найдешь
<s_lim> а просто в содержимое реповского пакета свой бинарник вставить не получится?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, у меня такой мысли не возникало
<s_lim> ладно, счас погуглю покумекаю как это лучше сделать
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите где можно посмотреть логи выполнения cron?
<Megido> Какой есь нармальный мирк клиент на симбиан?
<Megido> Ирк*
<[Raiden]> jmirc-m
<[Raiden]> возможно
<Megido> Это йава
<[Raiden]> чт оне мешае тпускать на симбе
<Megido> У меня 6 стоит в каждый чемто плох
<Megido> Йава много жрет
<[Raiden]> ну значит нормального нету
<Megido> Пайду тестить те шо есь тода
<skai-falkorr> кто скажет где открубить автостарт примонтированных девайсов?
<Nebulosa> в Nautilus
<skai-falkorr> *WALL*
<skai-falkorr> блин:) стыдно.я тут ищу где этот ключ в гконфе:)а оно же просто галочкой отрубается:))
<skai-falkorr> горе от ума
<justauser> привет! люди, кто-нибудь настраивал hostapd на ubuntu server? все работало несколько недель, а пару дней назад клиенты перестали видеть точку доступа... и никак не могу исправить
<olejka> test
<ubuntuhelp> olejka, Есть контакт.
<olejka> jr
<olejka> ok
<DebianClone> Шатллворт сидит в Линуксе на маке или на обычном писи?
<skai-falkorr> olejka: олежка ты говоришь с ботом.он тебе на твое окей не ответит:)
<skai-falkorr> DebianClone: он сидит на попе:)
<DebianClone> а:)
<justauser> эхъ.... значит никто не настраивал :( пойду дальше ковырять
<olejka> skai-falkorr: Сообразил сам, но все равно спасибо =)
<olejka> justauser: что никто не настраивал?
<justauser> olejka: hostapd, будь он неладен
<DebianClone> У Торвальдса какой дистрибутив стоит? Ред Хэт наверное?
<DebianClone> Он не там работает?
<olejka> justauser: Не, не сталкивался =0
<Nebulosa> DebianClone: Fedora
<skai-falkorr> DebianClone: линукс фром скратч же:)
<mva> Nebulosa, а ты уверен, что он его всё ещё не снёс? :)
<Nebulosa> зачем?
<skai-falkorr> у него фежорино коре 4 наверное еще:)
<Nebulosa> зря вы так
<Nebulosa> как еще новые фишки ядра тестировать?
<mva> как?
<DebianClone> слушайте раздвинутые иконки в трее гнома это идея разработчиков гнома или авторов дистрибутива
<Nebulosa> федорка 14 и выше
<DebianClone> в федоре видел тоже самое как в бунте
<DebianClone> перелопачено все
<DebianClone> не понимаю политику дистрибутивов, которые считают "пусть пакеты старые, зато стабильные"
<DebianClone> не увидел я этой стабильности в Дебиан
<DebianClone> в ленни такое старье - маразм.
<DebianClone> как в бунте 8.04
<DebianClone> у убнты больше аудитория и соответсвенно поддержка
<DebianClone> почти все искаробки
<DebianClone> делаешь тоже самое что и каноникл
<Nebulosa> вы прослушали монолог рассуждения Кэпа
<DebianClone> как раньше радиопостановки были
<DebianClone> :)
<DebianClone> какой-нибудь детектив
<skai-falkorr> война миров же:)одна из самых ищвестных радиопостановок
<Nebulosa> где известных?
<Nebulosa> я вот ни разу не слышал
<olejka> Коллеги, кто работает с NFS?
<DebianClone> фс чтобы держать файлы большого объема если не ошибаюсь
<mva> DebianClone, ошибаешься
<DebianClone> ах ты черт!
<skai-falkorr> нетворк фаиль системсь?
<olejka> skai-falkorr: да.
<olejka> Короче, сделал nfs как разграничивать на NFS права доступа?
<skai-falkorr> годно...годно...ставь, настраивай и будет у тебя годная фаилопомойка
<DebianClone> Сетевая файловая система, используемая для доступа к дискам, расположенным на удаленных компьютерах
<DebianClone> вот бич
<DebianClone> гей бич
<navnav> никто не знает, почему upload на 99% сайтов не работает ... вплоть до элементарной отправки формы ...  ну к примеру ..  хочу я оставить сообщение на каком\либо форуме ..  пишу сообщение .. нажимаю "отправит"   и всё..  ничего не уходит...  хотя на speedtest.net с
<navnav> корость на отправку вообще бешенная , да и transmission раздает нехило ...
<vvn>  /msg ubuntuhelp vvn
<skai-falkorr> navnav: ну это проблема всех браузеров марки "браузер" выпушенные фирмой "фирма" :)привыкай
<skai-falkorr> vvn: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<DebianClone> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<navnav> skai-falkorr, да дело то не конкретно в браузере .. ))  ..  опера, хром, фокс одинаково себя ведут ...
<olejka> navnav: proxy or mtu
<skai-falkorr> navnav: а ты сказал это вначале?или мы должны были по твоему лицу это понять?
<navnav> skai-falkorr, ну забыл ..  хотя хотел написать, что от смены браузера не зависит ..
<navnav> olejka, а по русски ??
<DebianClone> фывфыжвжжфдыэжвдфэыв
<DebianClone> фыв
<DebianClone> фыв
<skai-falkorr> navnav: мы твои мысли не читаем.экстрасенсы уволились после смерти осминога:)
<skai-falkorr> ой чую срач
<skai-falkorr> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/5569578
<navnav> skai-falkorr, ладно .. мне кажется, вопрос с браузером закрыт .. ))  проблему то как решить? Есть варианты "с чего копать" начинать??
<Volkodav> так-с и какой у нас плеер например умеет переименованный iso в .wv  читать ?
<olejka> navnav: ты под линуксом?
<[koshka]> здрасте
<skai-falkorr> navnav: тебе олежек четко сказал где копать
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: здрасте товарищь девушка:)
<navnav> olejka, да, бубунта 10-04
<SergeyIT> [koshka] привет
<olejka> navnav: Странно. В интернет как выходишь ?
<Nebulosa> skai-falkorr: срач между кем и кем?
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: между фанатами мифического 12309 и арабами линукса:)
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: этож лор.там всегда срач:)
<navnav> olejka, выделенка ... ну долбаный "Мега авангард" со своей технологией PON  (оптика до квартиры..->свитч Huawei 850, ->витуха->компэ)
<Nebulosa> skai-falkorr: я думал между BSD и Linux кунами
<Nebulosa> в бсд же при высоком авераже система отзывчивая
<Nebulosa> теперь и в линуксе так будет
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: зомби сегодня спят:)так что бсдкуны не скажут свое веское слово:)а вот арабы с фанатизмом вендекапца точно отметятся:)
<Nebulosa> а! вот ты про каких арабов
<olejka> navnav: Тип коннекта, PPPOE?
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: ага:)самые фанатичные а.рабы линукса:)и самые ненужные:)
 * skai-falkorr пожертвуйте мне 20390р на htc desire:)обещаю сказать спасибо:)
<olejka> skai-falkorr: отличный аппарат, я свой в унитазе утопил... и ничего, сутки на батарее посушился
<navnav> olejka, ага ... оно самое ... PPPOE
<olejka> и работает как нивчем небывало
<olejka> navnav: Я хз че думать... Если у тебя pppoe и система не завалена хламом, то все должно работать... проверяй трассировку, dns, единственное что еще приходит в голову - пров мог на тебя вайервол надеть
<olejka> navnav: в смысле для твоего логина прикрыли большинство портов. ( такое делают когда от хоста много спама или левого траффика идет )
<User609[web]> всем hi!
<[koshka]> хай
<navnav> olejka, ну ни спама ни трафа от меня не идёт - однозначно .. .хотя, как вариант, на винде (давно и у брата) такое могло быть ..  хотя опять же ..  это началось с месяц гдето ..  короче буду я звонить им.. матом орать .. )))   спасибо !))
<skai-falkorr> User609[web]: во первых говори по русски.у нас есть красивое слово "здравствуйте"
<navnav> про файрвол я думал ...
<User609[web]> Здраствуйте! (прост мож здесь американцы есть я ток пришол сюды)
<User609[web]> )))
<olejka> navnav: Матом ненадо орать. Там тоже люди работают... Или лавры Уральского недают покою?
<User609[web]> ладно ближе к теме!
<User609[web]> у мну проблема с мультимедией! (((
<navnav> olejka, про мат - это я образно)))
<User609[web]> у меня ubuntu10.10
<User609[web]> мож кто поможет!
<User609[web]> ?
<CheshaNeko> User609[web]: какие проблемы то?
<olejka> Кто ставил убунту под виртуалбоксом?
<korvin> CheshaNeko: он же написал: "у меня ubuntu10.10", в этом проблема =)
<[koshka]> <User609[web]> у мну проблема с мультимедией! (((
<DebianClone> достала меня эта тема про фирефохэ
<DebianClone> стала казаться идиотизмом для подростков
<skai-falkorr> navnav: про мат не надо.т никогда не работал в техпоме и не знаешь кто виноват обычно.так что не вымещай неудачи на тех, кто тебе ответить не имеет права и ни в чем не виноват переж тобой
<skai-falkorr> !ask | User490[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User490[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спяÑ
<Nebulosa> вот это да
<SergeyIT> во дал!
<korvin> =)
<DebianClone> ??? ???????????????, ?????????? ???? ????????????, ??
<skai-falkorr> а молодца бот:)выдал так выдал:))
<korvin> DebianClone: ??? ?? ???????? ????? ?????!
<Nebulosa> korvin: ????
<DebianClone> кого позвать?
<korvin> Nebulosa: ??? ?????? ? =/
<korvin> [Dmitry]: тынц
<Nebulosa> korvin: ? ??????????
<[Dmitry]> korvin: ы?
<korvin> [Dmitry]: ты все еще ботом правишь?
<navnav> skai-falkorr, я сам в сфере сервиса работаю .. ну в плане того, что знаю что такое недовольный клиент, итд ..
<[Dmitry]> korvin: Правлю, а что?
<korvin> [Dmitry]: а он там сообщение слишком длинное выдал
<SergeyIT> navnav, здесь клиентов нет
<korvin> которое фринод похерил
<User490[web]> уменя каряво воспроизводится музыка! а видео ваше не воспроизводится только онлайн ито коряво тоже! пробывал кодыки вешать не помогает! что делоть???
<DebianClone> удалять надо фирефохэ
<[Dmitry]> korvin: У меня нормально отобразилось, просто у тебя клиент УГ как всегда.
<navnav> SergeyIT, речь то о другом шла ...
<SergeyIT> navnav, ну извини )
<korvin> [Dmitry]: у меня наикрутейший клиент, а бот -- УГ
<korvin> =)
<olejka> User490[web]: Поставь себе UbuntuMint
<[Dmitry]> нюню, клиент который не может нормально отобразить утф? :)
<korvin> это не утф
<[Dmitry]> Ну да, как же
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: клиент, который не может отобразить в утф сообщения длиннее 255 символов
<[Dmitry]> :)
<korvin> рашивÐ
<CheshaNeko> weechat нормально не отобразил
<[koshka]> +1
<[koshka]> че то каракули у меня тут )
<CheshaNeko> => [Dmitry] не оправдвния ищи, а иди пили ^_^
<Nebulosa> [Dmitry]: у меня empathy стандартней некуда
<skai-falkorr> пойдем с плакатами и транспарантами бастовать "мы против кракозябер" :))
<jillsmitt_h> лепешка
<[Dmitry]> CheshaNeko: иди пили вичат
<[koshka]> [Dmitry]: здравствуйте многоуважемый )
<[Dmitry]> [koshka]: Не подмазывайся)
<[koshka]> ну блин)
<User490[web]> <olejka> зачем??????
<[koshka]> я уже второй год пытаюсь подмазаться ) и никак
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: потрись об ноги
<[Dmitry]> Пруф что вичат УГ - http://itmages.ru/image/view/78359/01642c62
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: тиха )
<olejka> User490[web]: Тебе легче будет, там все кодеки, и вкусняшки вшиты уже.
<Nebulosa> [Dmitry]: алле уважаемый! с эмпати тоже самое!
<[Dmitry]> Ну и эмпати тоже УГ
<[Dmitry]> Не отрицаю.
<Nebulosa> [Dmitry]: ужас
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: нене.ты потрись об ноги:)а на нас не обращай внимания:)все свои же:))
<skai-falkorr> artus: выскажись по прорблеме
<artus> skai-falkorr: лехко
<artus> дароф
<SergeyIT> [koshka] когтями!
<[koshka]> artus: ку )
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: та не) так нельзя
<artus> [koshka]: мур )
<[koshka]> [Dmitry]: мр мр мр )))))
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: я тебе говорю вариант верняк!
<[Dmitry]> [koshka]: Отстаньэ
<SergeyIT> [koshka], моя, если чего хочет - так и делает )
<Nebulosa> SergeyIT: тоже самое
<jillsmitt_h> чей там скрин был?
<jillsmitt_h> зоголовки окон УГ
<jillsmitt_h> прозрачность отключите
<[koshka]> ) Бонда вроде
<[Dmitry]> Где прозрачность то?
<jillsmitt_h> на кнопках окна ляпы
<korvin> ну в общем как обычно, нормальные клиенты нужно обвешивать костылями, чтобы поддерживать кривых ботов
<artus> гг
<artus> штефты тож уг? )
<jillsmitt_h> присмотрись на кнопках окна куски квадратные не прозрачные
<jillsmitt_h> палево срочняк вырубай!
<jillsmitt_h> увидит весь канал!
<[Dmitry]> Нет там прозрачностей
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты сначала скажи что дмитрий не прав и бота надо чинить:)а потом и шг обсудим:)
<artus> пакажите))
<jillsmitt_h> [Dmitry], =)
<[Dmitry]> Просто в теме градиент.
<jillsmitt_h> [Dmitry], просто такая сильная любовь
<artus> skai-falkorr: а че с ботом уже?
<jillsmitt_h> ты еще не знаешь...
<[Dmitry]> Отсыпь.
<jillsmitt_h> научитесь уже без травы
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну сообщения длиннее 255 символов кракозябрами везде кроме пиджина приходят:)но ессесно это не бот кривой, а другие клиенты:)
<User490[web]> <olejka> ни катит такой вариант что ни будь по легче можно!? я просто уже раз 10перебивал os чтото еше не охото темболее я учусь сервер настраивать!
<artus> а причем тут бот?
<artus> skai-falkorr: если пиджин настолько коряв что не пожет месагу порезать то че его выгораживать то?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, у меня пиджин и тоже криво вышло
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: та Бонд меня все равно не любит :D
<DebianClone> ребят, проститутки минет делают с презервативом?
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык не я пиджин выгораживаю же:)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а я говорил что не надо в тапки ссать было:)
<[koshka]> вот этого я еще не делала :D
<skai-falkorr> дайте клону дебиана как воспитательный.у нас приличный канал
<[Dmitry]> @kban --host DebianClone
<[Dmitry]> Где операторы канала вообще?
<[Dmitry]> Оставил канал называется.
<jillsmitt_h> давайте что-нибудь предпримем пока их нет
<artus> [Dmitry]: набрал опов называетцо)
<jillsmitt_h> какую-нибудь гуманитарную помощь окажем кому-нибудь
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: надо было брать когото, кто тут часто часто сидит:)
<[koshka]> забаним кого нибудь
<skai-falkorr> а не тех, кто от случая к случаю:)
<User490[web]> мне нужна помошь!!!!!!!
<[Dmitry]> skai-falkorr: Ты это так тонко на себя намекаэ?
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: дык а кто мне весной предлагал обещал поговорить по этому поводу?дайте ка спомнит....это ж ты был:)
<maristo> здравствуйтэ
<[koshka]> привет
<[Dmitry]> Ну может и было
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], не тяни кота за хвост
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: че те надо несчастный?
<skai-falkorr> maristo: что сломал?
<[Dmitry]> skai-falkorr: Зайди в loco@conference.ubuntu.ru Там попросись
<jillsmitt_h> skai-falkorr, не делай этого
<TomFarr> У меня сегодня день рожденья, и новый монитор у меня на столе
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: а что там такого страшного?
<TomFarr> 22 дюйма самсунг
<[koshka]> поздравляем конечно
<User490[web]> <jillsmitt_h><skai-falkorr> уменя проблема с мультимедией
<jillsmitt_h> skai-falkorr, оттуда еще никто не возвращался
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: заявление в какой нибудь форме надо писать?:)
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], о круто
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, и ты еще не под столом?
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: поздравляю
<[Dmitry]> skai-falkorr: Просто зайди, и напиши скаюрайдеру
<skai-falkorr> !q | User490[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User490[web]: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<[koshka]> TomFarr: у меня такой же стоит)
<[koshka]> матрицу менять надо :D
<TomFarr> чего с ней
<maristo> skai-falkorr: ничего :з
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: пм или в общий?
<skai-falkorr> maristo: ой да ты умница:) *почесал по подбородку*
<jillsmitt_h> [Dmitry], ну а вдруг он приспешник зог?
<maristo> ога
<jillsmitt_h> что тогда станет
<[Dmitry]> jillsmitt_h: Мне пофиг
<[Dmitry]> Я тут уже давно не оп
<maristo> как правильно -зог? или зож?
<jillsmitt_h> ты мог нас спасти, но не сделал этого
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а ты то что заходила?
<[koshka]> рассмотрела кто там сидит ;)
<User490[web]> видео не воспроизводится только онлайн ито тармозит аудио воспроизводится и тармозит и скрипит аудио онлайн также!
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: страшно стало?:)
<[koshka]> TomFarr: нуу... приключились какие то дела странные с ним )) пиксели решили погулять ;)
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: дааа
 * [koshka] боиться злых дядек
<[koshka]> боится*
<User490[web]> вобшето я быстро не могу писать а вы на правела меня сразу
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а что там злых то?
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: ubuntu-restricted-estras ставил?
<skai-falkorr> *extras ессесно
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: няя ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ня
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr: что за пакет - ессесно?
<[koshka]> mva: ня!!!
<mva> [koshka], ня!!!
<jillsmitt_h> jillsmitt_h, няяяяя !!!!!
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ессесно - пакет, помогающий поправить слово estras на extras:)
<[koshka]> опачки:) mva тут оказывается) а сам молчииит
<User490[web]> skai-falkorr> нет но какието другие находил здесь на форуме для убунту 9.4  для своей 10.10 ненашол
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: он шпиёнит за нами:)
<SergeyIT> он в засаде, пора сваливать
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras введи в консольку
 * [koshka] ушла за кофе
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> самая новая версия у меня говарит кансоль
<User490[web]> ((((((
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: проблемы возникли давно?
<jillsmitt_h> делаем ставки господа
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: 50 копеек на второго
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> изначально как павешал убунту! пробывал заново вешать раз 10
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: попробуй sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> может мне дравишки новые подискать себе? и как?
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: стоп.ты даже дров не поставил?
<skai-falkorr> тогда не делай то что я предложил выше
<[Raiden]> может... Или когда слушаешь \смотришь смотри что ест ьресурсы. И ещё это, хочешь что бы видео 100% играло - узнай сначала чем пожато.
<[Raiden]> и тогда мб скажу что точно ставить
<User490[web]> поздно уже удолил
<User490[web]> ((((
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons и вернешь их.потом поговорим о дровах
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> тож самое новое висит!
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: ну значит вернемся к вопросу о дровах
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> уменя лоптоп
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: поздравляю
<kreker93> а о чем разговор?
<skai-falkorr> видеокарточки марки "лептоп" всегда глючили конечно
<jillsmitt_h> skai-falkorr, не сдавайся, у тебя получится, покури я тебя подменю пока
<jillsmitt_h> ы
 * jillsmitt_h тащите сюда эту боеголовку
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], ты откуда?
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: окей:)не курю, но чай наделаю:)
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> я всмысле мож он и нибудет похать на лоптопе ну лоптоп дуал коровый у меня
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: и мне )))
<User490[web]> <jillsmitt_h> с казакстана
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а ты об ноги терлась, чтобы чай требовать?:))
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], я тебя сразу почуствовал
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: мр мр мр) а то еще пнешь меня )
<skai-falkorr> ессесно пну:)
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], технические характеристики компа в студию
<jillsmitt_h> наименование браузера
<[Raiden]> ну  может с дровами что. Смотреть надо в общем. Что ест ресурсы, если тормозит всё.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: что и требовалось услышать ))
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], и скопипасть на http://paste.ubuntu.com свой вывод top
<User490[web]> <jillsmitt_h> команду для вывода параметров
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: вот и сиди без чая:)
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], ты не знаешь что у тебя за CPU?
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jillsmitt_h> и сюда не вставляй
<dinya24> кто нибудь может помочь с двумя инет соединениями? есть билайн (ppp0 default route) и сумма (lan dhcp) в общем появилась необходимость с клиенского компа ходить через инет суммы вбиванием айпи шлюза и днс вручную.
<User490[web]> знаю но плохо помню
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: ты про видео.про видео спроси:)
<jillsmitt_h> skai-falkorr, еще рано, я собираюсь приятно провести вечер =)
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: ну ладно:)тогда я еще и печеньки возьму:))
<kreker93> User490[web]:можешь хоть марку и модель тоута кинуть,или че там у тя
<uburuntu> у него лоптоп
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: ты никогда не видел такие белые ноутбуки модели "ноутбук"?:)
<User490[web]> фуджитсу сименс еспримо мобиле 6555
<jillsmitt_h> пацан волнуется
<User490[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533080/
<jillsmitt_h> прекрасно
<kreker93> ну и название))
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: ну и буду сидеть :( раз ты такой..
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], проприетарные дрова ставил?
<User490[web]> fugitsu simens esprimo mobile 6555
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], system -> administration -> hardware drivers (система - администрирование - драйверы чего-то там)
<User490[web]> <jillsmitt_h> нет
<jillsmitt_h> займись
<jillsmitt_h> поставь
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: крепись мужик:)все будет тип топ:))
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: блин. я больше с тобой не разговариваю
<kreker93> для ноута за 17к очень даже он не чего
<User490[web]> а дополнительные дрова он говорит нету
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: :Р
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], срываем джекпот, какая видеокарта?
<jillsmitt_h> intel HD?
<kreker93> GeForce 8200M G
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: а ты дрвоа нвидия ставил на него?
<jillsmitt_h> тоесть 260ые такое не держат?
<User490[web]> intel gma 4500m
<jillsmitt_h> ну я так и думал
<jillsmitt_h> kreker93, 2 балла, садись, телепат
<jillsmitt_h> =)
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: ты думал на mhd
<User490[web]> ето не мои дрова продиктовали
<jillsmitt_h> ну почти
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: так что не пыжся:)
<User490[web]> у мну Intel GMA 4500M
<kreker93> блин в гугле посмотрел этот ноут
<jillsmitt_h> я пойду покурю, дальше с интелями сами
<kreker93> там GeForce 8200M G
<jillsmitt_h> kreker93, фуджитсу имеет привычку одну и ту же модель с кучей карт пихать
<jillsmitt_h> тупо отличаются картами
<kreker93> ппц
<[Dmitry]> Никто с карточкой GT310M не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> бывают моды модели, с разными изменениями. Конечно эт офиксируется, но не всегда в названии , а в доп циферках
<jillsmitt_h> GT240M у меня
<[Dmitry]> Как дела с дровишками?
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: одна такя лежит в 43 сантиметрах от меня
<[Dmitry]> Вопрос актуален :)
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: дрова нормальные.чел на ней в PES играет что ни день
<[Raiden]> [Dmitry]: не сталкивался ,но думаю нормально. На крайняк сольешь бету, если в релизе драйвера ещё не поддерживается
<[Raiden]> этож нвидиа
<[Dmitry]> Какие драйвера не поддерживаются?
<[Dmitry]> На эту карту?
<[Raiden]> ну если новая ,т ов текущем релизе может и нет. А бете наверняка есть. Нвидиа в этом плане нормальная контора
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], и прямо все все тормозит?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: все пашет же.карта старье по меркам рынка айти:)
<[Dmitry]> Придется в магаз с загрузочной флэшкой идти
<[Raiden]> ну яж сказал что не сталкивался. Если старая, то проблем нет
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: годная идея кстати:)я так свой ноут выбирал:).се равно он без ос продавался, так хоть тест был
<[Dmitry]> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/205419/#open
<[Raiden]> тогда тебе нужна флэшка на которой ест ьхидеры ядра и дрова от нвидии )
<[Raiden]> да бери сразу
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: минт росинку возьми.он вроде с встроенными был
<User490[web]> да все тармозило счас вот после установки одного пакета и удаления одного пробую музыку слушать
<User490[web]> как играет
<[Dmitry]> Никаких минтов рунт
<[Dmitry]> и рунт*
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: ну тогда калькулят?:)
<[Raiden]> повторюсь. Новость больно радостная. Даже попробовать захотелось ) http://welinux.ru/post/4549/
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: посмотри насичет делов:)делл завсегда к линуксу был ближе:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: про патч?
<[Raiden]> ага
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: бойан:)я как она вышла - запостил ссылочку:)
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<[Raiden]> у меня сча ядро с bfs  и bfq , всетаки не буду пробовать, пуст ьпока попилят.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере не сегодня
<skai-falkorr> да подождем стабильного 38 ядра:)
<[Raiden]> это ближе к весне +-
<kreker93> блин хочу 3го гнома скореее!
<jillsmitt_h> kreker93, че там интересного?
<[Raiden]> а я как можно позже )
<kreker93> [Raiden]:почему?
<san4o> kreker93: что мешает ? ставь, тесть ...
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: а два первых тебе уже разонравились?вы с ними расстались?или хотите четвертого себе в компанию взять?
<[Raiden]> kreker93: да как-то не очень понимаю зачем мне гном-шелл или юнити
<kreker93> skai-falkorr:гага
<kreker93> [Raiden]:я не говорил про гном шел или юнити,хочу имено гонм 3.0
<kreker93> san4o:с гном шелом не путаешь?
<jillsmitt_h> kreker93, ты хоть знаешь что там будет нового?
<jillsmitt_h> или ты просто "хочу! хочу!"
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: так ппа и для третьего гнома давали же
<jillsmitt_h> kreker93, мне вот понравился гном из debian 5.0.6 stable
<kreker93> jillsmitt_h:он полностью переделан,видел его на хабре еще наверно месяца 2 назад
<kreker93> а где эти ппа взять?
<san4o> kreker93: да вроде нет, 3я ветка уже есть в репах можна подключить и ставить. само собой еще в стадии глубокого тестирования
<jillsmitt_h> внешность не имеет значения
<[Raiden]> kreker93: ну тык, гномшелл будет ифейсом гнома3.
<kreker93> гномшел типа юнити отключить его походу можно
<[Raiden]> поживем - увидим. Ест ьподозрение что гномпанелек и т.д. уже не будет. По крайней иере без ручного вмешательства
<User490[web]>  <jillsmitt_h> мне помогло удоление вот этого ( sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras) пакета музыка теперь играет отлично лудше чем играло!!!! спасибо!
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], поздравляю, поблагодари того, кто посоветовал избавиться от этого
<User490[web]> спасибо за помошь причина была в этом пакете(ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: он просто забыл кто ему команду дал:)
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: а дело то в конфликте аддон и экстрас наверное:)
<jillsmitt_h> skai-falkorr, бардак
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: ваще не говори
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> спасибо!
<kreker93> ктонить пользовался kde4 на нетбуках?
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: извращенцы
<kreker93> интересно как веддет ся плазма-нетбук
<jillsmitt_h> kreker93, я знаю чувака, который юзает кеду
<jillsmitt_h> на нетбуке
<jillsmitt_h> он доволен
<[Raiden]> доставь и посмотри
<jillsmitt_h> я бы убил себя
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: ты про spb mobile shell для симбиан 9.4 слышал?
<User490[web]> плазма биспантовые моники
<inkvizitor68sl> в кедах тоже можно вырубить декорации окон и убрать плазму)
<kreker93> просто интересно как грузить нетбук будет
<jillsmitt_h> skai-falkorr, теперь услышал, че это?
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: а вот это как кеды поставить:)виджеты, свистелки и перделки:)
<[koshka]> 0
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt_h: вроде чем то удобно, но вернул старый интерфес - как в гном вернулся.все знакомо и красво без свистелок:)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: 1
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: и нет больше цифр
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ибо бинарен мир вам даден мной
 * skai-falkorr god_mode_on
<kreker93> лудше чем станддартный десктоп симбы
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, а как же мечты русских чиновник составить цпу с 0,1,2 ? )
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: не скажи.мне стандартный нравится:)
<kreker93> мне лично вообще симба не нравится
<wzooff> и мне она не нравится
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: помнится бендеру однажды кошмар приснился (из футурамы бендер, а не великий комбинатор бендер).ему приснилась двойка:))
<kreker93> оно отстоет от жизни
<inkvizitor68sl> угу )
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: если бы не нокия - не было бы твоего кутэ и "няшных кедов"
<kreker93> ну у нокии есть meego
<kreker93> вот это хорошая ось
<kreker93> а еще и моемо
<skai-falkorr> маемо и мииго не нужны.андроид наше всьё:)
<kreker93> ну андроид на нетбук дерьмо
<Offoffoff1> Убунту наше всио!
<kreker93> а мигоу приятно
<Offoffoff1> Все остальное - ересь
<jillsmitt_h> подвал о высоких технологиях
<skai-falkorr> а мы не про нетбуки говорим:)ибо симбу на нетбук ты не вхреначишь
<kreker93> ну да
<kreker93> самая тупая ось это блакбэри
<User490[web]> так а кто мне еше с кортинкой поможет тоесть с видео дарожкой?
<kreker93> я ее не когда не понимал
<[Raiden]> У меня симба 9.2 , тоже стоит альтернативный стол vHome
<Offoffoff1> User490[web]: $10 же
<jillsmitt_h> User490[web], город какой7
<User490[web]> алматы
<User490[web]> <Offoffoff1>10.10
<terasu> ребят, кто свободен и может новичку помочь?
<User490[web]> <jillsmitt_h> алматы
<jillsmitt_h> linuxforum чтоли? =)
<skai-falkorr> !ask | terasu
<ubuntuhelp> terasu: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Offoffoff1> terasu: а чего творишь?
<uburuntu> как можно сэмулировать мобильный браузер? ну чтобы сайт решил, что я через мобильник зашел
<skai-falkorr> uburuntu: эмулятор ява+операмини?
<inkvizitor68sl> uburuntu, java -jar operamobilee.jar
<uburuntu> спасибо, сейчас попробую
<CheshaNeko> inkvizitor68sl: а ты уверен что оно будет так работать?
<[Raiden]> есть Эмуляторы мобильников по идее
<inkvizitor68sl> есть специальные сборки
<inkvizitor68sl> оперы мобайл для компа
<wzooff> а еще можно с сайта оперы мини зайти. там на сайте есть ее эмулятор
<wzooff> был по крайней мере :)
<uburuntu> уже неут)
<wzooff> а если найду? )
<skai-falkorr> wzooff: получишь пирожок и полпеченьки
<Megido> Dyndns.com че платный?
<skai-falkorr> Megido: да
 * wzooff отпавился на поиски
<uburuntu> неа
<Megido> Фак
<Megido> Так да или нет
<skai-falkorr> да
<uburuntu> skai-falkorr, там можно платный взять, а так он бесплатный
<Megido> А бесплатное есь че?
<User490[web]> хелп!!!!!
<skai-falkorr> но для хом юза в пределах 5 хостов вроде и домена третьего уровня - нахаляву
<uburuntu> skai-falkorr, ну вот)
<Megido> А, нач падаждем
<Megido> Пишет complete the checkout
<terasu> суть проблемы : 2 дня назад поставил убунту и прочитал мануал на сайте, возникла потребность в клавиатурной раскладке "Рукби" . По инструкции я должен "Скопировать их следует в директорию symbols ваше го «Экс-кей-би». Путь к ней может быть, напри мер, та кой:
<terasu>  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols" но при попытке копирования туда, даже если захожу через gksudo nautilus , пишет, что недостаточно прав, что нужно делать?
<wzooff> http://www.opera.com/mobile/demo/
<wzooff> гоните пирожок )
<skai-falkorr> terasu: копировать sudo cp file1 file2
<uburuntu> 	
<uburuntu> wzooff, =) возьми с полки ;)
<wzooff> ок
<skai-falkorr> wzooff: возьми с полки
<Offoffoff1> terasu: это чо за рукби
<User490[web]> айнит хелп!!!
<wzooff> у меня столько полок нет, как вы мне пирожков наложили
<uburuntu> skai-falkorr, =)
<terasu> Рукби - раскладка для дизайнера вэба
<Offoffoff1> terasu: эээ?
<Megido> Checkout to Activate че это значит?
<Offoffoff1> terasu: и чего это дает?
<[Raiden]> terasu: думаю ты что-то не то делаешь, должны быть права так как ты пускаешь наутилус. Исключение, если +w для рута снято, но с этой папкой такого не должно быть
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: че те, данила?
<terasu> skai-falkorr, а поточнее что есть файл1 и файл2?
<terasu> http://besisland.name/rukbi/
<skai-falkorr> terasu: тебе лучше знать какой фаил куда ты пытаешься копировать
<CheshaNeko> terasu: файл один и файл два
<skai-falkorr> terasu: man cp
<[Raiden]> terasu: что бы долго не думать , открой гном терминал, набери sudo -i , потом apt-get install mc и mc
<[Raiden]> ^)
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> мне с видео дарожкой бы разобратся ! чтоб не тармозило видео!
<Offoffoff1> terasu: сайт Дениса Попова? Ты веришь этому человеку?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: sudo -s удобней:)
<terasu> Мне от него нужна раскладка Рукби или Бирмана)
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: смирится.или патчить ядро и прочее патчами от интела
<terasu> sudo -i , потом apt-get install mc и mc
<terasu> ^)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну кому как, мне недуобно -s , хотя бы тем чт оне меняется $HOME и можно получить конфиги запущенных прог с рутправами
<terasu> и что должно произойти?
<[Raiden]> в папке юзера
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> тай ссылочку на топик по теме интел!
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я предпочитаю -i или sudo su
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык для того и советую:)
<[Raiden]> а я наоборот, хехе
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: http://intellinuxgraphics.org
<[Raiden]> короче кому надо сам разберется
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тут кому что чаще через рута делать надо:)
<Offoffoff1> terasu: там же все написано. Делай. Только копиуй чере mc
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну допустим мц я иногда пускаю от юзера и ионга меняю его настройки. Если я запущу ег ов первый раз через sudo -s ,  потом придется делать chown на его настройки.
<wzooff> а я вот тоже как то тему по графике интела почитал, поставил че та и всё :( не смог больше играть в teewords
<User490[web]> <skai-falkorr> слушай када я смарю видео и оно тармозит я вожу срелкой в облости картинки и изоброжение не тармозит! (мож еше пакет какойнибудь откатить)
<User490[web]> ))))
<skai-falkorr> ох тыж ееежик
<skai-falkorr> иксы обнови
<wzooff> можно скрипт написать чтоб мышу шевелило
<wzooff> )
<[Raiden]> ))
<uburuntu> wzooff =))
<[Raiden]> думаю лучше почитать как настроить карту интел оптимально или как заменить дрова ,если необходимо.
<[Raiden]> или можно попробовать поменять модуль вывода плейера, например mplayer -vo gl
<[Raiden]> вместо xv
<wzooff> Так вот. Я тут грил что в игрушку играться не могу. Читал читал как видеокарту настраивать - лень стало. А недавно вышел минт. Ну вот. Поставил - все работает. И видео не тормозит. А то тормозило одно, даже на чистой убунте 10.04
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Хлопцы, у меня на ноуте две звуковые карты: встроенная и внешняя USB карта. Как в alsa заставить выключить внутреннюю карту? В кедах в мультимедиа стоит две карты, обе проигрывают нормально, если нажать "тестировать", внешняя карта в приоритете наверх
<Ivan_the_Terribl> у, но какого-то фига приложеня используют внутренню карту!
<skai-falkorr> вот с этого ппа:)
<[Raiden]> Во и юзера User490[web] , в минт забери :)
<nonick_> а сервер версию больше не будут распространять ?
<wzooff> User490[web], го в минт :) тут весело и зЕлено
<User490[web]> <wzooff> куда и как
<[Raiden]> Ivan_the_Terribl: думаю надо писать .asoundrc ну или просто почитат ькак переключить какая карта основная, там вроде ест ьварианты как это сделать, включая опции загрузки модулей.
<[Raiden]> Ivan_the_Terribl: либо прост ов биосе вырубить встроенную
<skai-falkorr> Ivan_the_Terribl: еще можно в биосе нафиг отрубить внутреннюю карточку и не парится
<wzooff> http://www.linuxmint.com/ - вот сюда :)
<wzooff> качаем, режем, ставим, радуемся. Та же убунта, только допиленная. Позавчера мигрировал
<Ivan_the_Terribl> На этой машине внутренняя в биосе не отключается, я вроде пробовал. Даже тачпад отключается, а звуковая карта нет. Придётся, действительно .asoundrc писать. Он в /home/user должен лежать?
<User490[web]> <wzooff> бло снеее vds не сотвориш
<User490[web]> (((
<andersen> кто тут эксперт по сям? :)
<wzooff> что за vds
<andersen> консультация требуется
<[Raiden]> Ivan_the_Terribl: да. НО можно не писать, я просто плохо помню как и где. Узнат ькакие модули звуковух и через их опции в /etc/modprobe.d или /etc/modules указат ькакая первая.
<himik> народ, загогулина есть. На разных компах стоит 10.04, и на некоторых ядро обновилось до 2.6.32-25 обновилось, а на некоторых до 2.6.32-24. Почему такое может быть?
<[Raiden]> короче гугльни
<inkvizitor68sl> User490[web], оО
<inkvizitor68sl> ты чего только что сказал про vds
<wzooff> а что это?
<[Raiden]> himik: разные зеркала , либо на 1 из убунт в источниках поставлена  галка ubuntu proposed и соотв быстрее валятся обновки.
<[Raiden]> короче либо тормозное зеркало, либо разница в настройках источников
<himik> хм... ок спасибо посмотрю
<User490[web]>  <wzooff> vds это WEB  сервер простой! )))
<wzooff> и почему же его на минте нельзя?
<inkvizitor68sl> User490[web], лол щито?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick User490[web] ересь.
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<andersen> :-D сжечь.
<korvin> =)))
<inkvizitor68sl> wzooff, виртуальный выделенный сервер.
<wzooff> гы )
<inkvizitor68sl> @deoop
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<wzooff> спасибо )
<inkvizitor68sl> wzooff, в общем... если виртуалбоксом пользовался
<inkvizitor68sl> то одна из виртуалок, но на сервере, желательно в ДЦ и с выделенным IP - и есть vds.
<korvin> andersen: я не эксперт, но интересно узнать, что за вопрос
<andersen> korvin: да простой. как инвертировать переменную x=0. ~x -- не прокатывает
<korvin> куда инвертировать?
<korvin> not в смысле?
<korvin> !x
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<korvin> ой
<korvin> x = !x ;
<andersen> то бишь, если x=0(false) ~x =1
<andersen> а черт. все еще сишарповские штучки применяю :-(
<artus> vds рулять и педалять !!! )))
<skai-falkorr> artus: вдс - торт:)как наполеон, тока с орешками:)
<andersen> korvin: не так
<korvin> что не так?
<artus> skai-falkorr: еще какой торт )))
<andersen> оно так же один раз меняется и все. а мне надо в цикле
<korvin> ну и меняй в цикле, в чем проблема?
<Offoffoff1> оооо да http://intellinuxgraphics.org/h264.html
<User151[web]> вобше что лудше linux mint или ubuntu 10.10?????
<Offoffoff1> User151[web]: Ubuntu 10.04
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Разобрался, спасибо, Райден. Написал .asoundrc как написано тут http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?title=FAQ026 , только, естественно, свои номера устройств написал.
<Offoffoff1> User151[web]: или 11.04
<kreker93> Offoffoff1:чем тебе 10.10 не нравится???
<Offoffoff1> kreker93: тем, что уже есть 11.04
<User151[web]> огого уже 11.04 за лунуксом не угонишся ))))
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff1: лучше всего лфс+три года в монастыре на тибете изучать дзен:)
<deimosmaker> ghb>dtn dctv
<deimosmaker> прЮвет всем
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: эээ?
<deimosmaker> ))
<Offoffoff1> dinya24: dctv
<kreker93> deimosmaker:куку
<wzooff> да. куку
<deimosmaker> раскладка такая раскладка)))
<User151[web]> а как обновится до 11.04??????
<skai-falkorr> User151[web]: с божьей волей
<wzooff> User151[web], мне нравится минт 10. Он на убунту 10.10
<kreker93> репы подключить,но не советую это альфа только
<Offoffoff1> User151[web]: update-manager -d
<skai-falkorr> wzooff: мне нравится девушка яна.она на кровати сейчас у себя дома:)
<wzooff> Вот берешь 10.10 убунту, допиливаешь ее до более менее рабочаего состояния, красишь в зеленый и получаешь минт )
<kreker93> skai-falkorr:бывает
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: это круче минта:)
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: и совсем не зеленая:))
<andersen> skai-falkorr: ты следишь за ней?
<wzooff> а мне нравится девушка Юля :) она тоже дома. но в 80 км от меня
<skai-falkorr> andersen: нет.общаюсь
<User151[web]> <kreker93> а virtual box туда мона павешать
<kreker93> skai-falkorr:а мне ты че говоришь,я про минт даже не писал
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Хм... Кубунта виндовый раздел автоматом примонтирует, похоже? pmount'ом, что ли?
<wzooff> User151[web], ты разницы не заметишь между убунтой и минтом :) все то же самое
<Ivan_the_Terribl> И, похоже, на запись.
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Это можно отключить как-то? Нехватало из-за сбоя какого-нибудь без виндов остаться на время :) .
<[Raiden]> примонтирует, через udev
<Sonorus> народ подскажите руский канал по Qt
<[Raiden]> но я предпочитаю сувать в фстаб
<[Raiden]> Sonorus: не найдешь наверное, поищи форумы.
<[koshka]> Offoffoff1: няя =)
<wzooff> apt get ntfs-tools  кажется )
<[Raiden]> где ест ьраздел про разработку
<Offoffoff1> [koshka]: Охайо, кошка в коробке!
<skai-falkorr> ааааа.так это коробка:))
 * skai-falkorr еле сдерживается,чтобы не пошутить про лоток:))
<[koshka]> Скай) я тебя когда  нибудь прибью
<kreker93> емае тут скапливаются анимешники.
<Sonorus> ктонить QThread испоьлзовал ?
<User151[web]> <wzooff> а где x86 слить мона ее????
<Sonorus> никак не пойму как использовать QThread чтобы окно в котором он используеца не висло намертво
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: :) да ладно. мне это часто обещают;)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: да и я же сдержался:)
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: ну хоть спасибо на этом
<wzooff> User151[web], тоесть где? на сайте есть под обе архитектуры
<wzooff> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<kreker93>   
<nonick_> кто нибудь вкурсе будет ли работать openvpn скаченный с сайта openvpn.net для убунты 9 версии под убунтой 10.10 ?
<kreker93> должен
<kreker93> а почему нет?
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: при должной прямоте рук
<[Raiden]> 50на50, если сорцами то будет
<wzooff> эм... в убунте 10.10 уже не должно быть проблем с впн. хоть опен, хоть не опен
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: ну а вообще-то есть пакет же? не?
<nonick_> Offoffoff1, вы вообще вкурсе, или как обычно ? пробовали ставить ?
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: а чего там с пакетом?
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: он сильно неисправен?
<wzooff> nonick_, а зачем это надо? Если убунта 10 и так норм настраивается
<andersen> kreker93: они захватили фрибзд. и теперь тянут свои худые ручки к линуксу
<nonick_> Offoffoff1, я просил ответить тех кто вкурсе, а не тех кто с прямыми руками
<[Raiden]> nonick_: а пакеты оттуда чем-то отличаются от openvpn и  network-manager-openvpn-gnome   в офиц репах?
<nonick_> [Raiden], вероятно то что вы предлагаете, простой клиент, а то что я спрашиваю, сервер
<kreker93> andersen:к чему ты это написал?
<User151[web]>  <wzooff> там x86 нет((((  32х чето не внушает доверия
<kreker93> 32 это и есть 86
<andersen> kreker93: про някающих
<[Raiden]> nonick_: написано openvpn                              - virtual private network daemon , обычно это значит не клиент, хотя всякое бывает.
<skai-falkorr> лан.спать пора
<kreker93> andersen:ааа))))))я уже и забыл
<User151[web]> <wzooff> там ppoe пакет есть ? или качать
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, будет. и ещё раз напишешь такое оффу - тебя покарает убунта.
<nonick_> [Raiden], поэтому и спрашиваю тех кто вкурсе, потому что всякое бывает
<[Raiden]> поставь да посмотри. Это будет быстрее.
<wzooff> начиная с версии 10 убунта (или минт) нормально настраивает впн или рррое из нетворк менеджера
<User151[web]> <kreker93> 32 не так смотрится как х 86
<kreker93> User151[web]:цифарки не так смотряться?
<wzooff> 32 написали чтобы понятнее было
<User151[web]> <wzooff> кинь номер тети аси!
<kreker93> я??
<wzooff> зачем? :) пиши сюда в личку
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, непонял чего будет ?
<User151[web]> <kreker93> угу!!!)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, работать.
<[Raiden]> User151[web]: 32 просто более точное название.
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, проверял ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего проверять то?
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, проверял ?
<inkvizitor68sl> харош хайлайтить меня. это раздражает.
<inkvizitor68sl> все СТАРЫЕ пакеты будут работать в НОВОЙ системе.
<New_Wind> народ есть ли какой-нить пакадж, который бы позволял примостить на десктопе полупрозрачный вывод некоторых даных из консоли? Чтобы не сильно грузил систему, мог постоянно висеть в памяти.
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более из POSIX составляющей.
<nonick_> харош делать вид что ты умный, я проверил на 9.10 работает, и непонимаю почему не работает с теми же настройками на 10.10
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: серьезно?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], ыгы.
<deimosmaker> нимагу обновиться до 11.04. что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], ну если программер не идиот.
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, 11.04 ?
<himik> deimosmaker: не обновляться
<deimosmaker> угу
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, или тут канал чтобы показать какой ты важный и умный, а не канал помощи ?
<andersen> :-D
<sonorus> ((
<[koshka]> зачем тебе 11.04? О_О
<kreker93> deimosmaker:экстримал
<deimosmaker> хочу
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, логи в студию.
<[koshka]> омг
<deimosmaker> секса машынного хочу
<Offoffoff1> kreker93: арррхх... Экстремал.
<inkvizitor68sl> если не работает.
<andersen> deimosmaker: ты из какого года к нам?
<[koshka]> поставь арч на виртуалке
<inkvizitor68sl> и да -- я важный и умный.
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, нет желания с тобой общаться, разберусь сам
<inkvizitor68sl> и тут не канал помощи.
<Offoffoff1> kreker93: граммарнаци негодуэ
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: а дел оне в программере, либы разных версий. Совместимость только на уровне сорцов. из старых дистров пойдет только то что под теже либы или то чт оимеет архитектуру all - типа шрифтов , да и то не всегда.
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: самый хороший тут между прочим ) и умный =))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], да ну лана.
<nonick_> ubuntu russian SUPPORT в топике канала ничего не говорит ?
<nonick_> умный
<kreker93> Offoffoff1:что за бред ты пишешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, переввод слова Support ни о чём не говорит?
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: и?
<deimosmaker> поддержка=помощь
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: мы такие же пользователи Ubuntu как и все
<nonick_> что говорит support ?
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: не факт
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, ничерта.
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: помощь~поддержка
<nonick_> тут даже операторы канала незнают что они модерируют канал помощи
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: Это понятия разного объема.
<deimosmaker> агррррх
<nonick_> дружелюбная операционная система блин... одни хамы
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules | nonick_
<ubuntuhelp> nonick_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deimosmaker> ноник, не печалься
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: Это канал Российского отделения Всемирной тоталитарной секты Убунтологов.
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: ты не знал?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick nonick_ в данный момент единственный хам здесь ты. научишься задавать вопросы команде поддержки - возвращайся.
<Sergey_IT> хам тут один - я )
<Megido> Как долго ждать пока домен на динднс станет?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: :) давно пора бы )
<Offoffoff1> Ну вот... Убунту рассердилась.
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ним ,какая разница. Если возьмете словарь, где описаны все или много значений ,то саппорт так же и помощь. и оплот и кормилец семьи.
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: не зли Убунту.
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: а то и нам попадёт.
<nonick_> я придам этот факт огласке
<andersen> Megido: днс кэш имеешь в виду?
<Megido> Ога
<inkvizitor68sl> !cry | nonick_
<ubuntuhelp> nonick_: Все жалобы и претензии по модерированию канала #ubuntu-ru направлять сюда - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0 | В IRC (на канале и в приватах у операторов) жалобы не принимаются | Обсуждения действий op'ов на канале наказуемо
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: эээм? валяй... Можешь здесь высказаться: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<andersen> там его регулировать вроде можно
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, и да. nobody cares.
<nonick_> на хабре
<Offoffoff1> nonick_: сайт специально для холиворов
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT: какого ты о себе мнения то )
<Megido> Там непонятно ничерта
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, против тебя повернется.
<nonick_> надо изгонять таких хамов
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], я самокритичен )
<Megido> Че за Checkout to Activate ???
<[koshka]> я только так и не поняла кто тебе тут нахамил
<inkvizitor68sl> nonick_, оскорбления участников канала - запрещены. последнее китайское.
<Offoffoff1> Megido: ну активируй оплатой.
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, чем я тебя оскорбил ?
<deimosmaker> а по моему ноник это трольь
<fffars> привет всем. ктото пробовал новый патч? скорость обычной работы выше? стоит ли ставить на нетбук с inal atom n270?
<fffars> intel*
<Offoffoff1> fffars: ээээмм? чего за патч?
<Megido> А нахаляву то как?
<Offoffoff1> fffars: это http://intellinuxgraphics.org/h264.html?
<[Raiden]> fffars: пока нет
<nonick_> inkvizitor68sl, кикни demosmaker он меня оскорбил
<kreker93> ноник ты реально троль
<kreker93> или эмо
<kreker93> плакаешь и плакаешь
<nonick_> ты неадекват
<inkvizitor68sl> фразой "арррргх" или "привет всем" ?
<fffars>  вот http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28671
<fffars> я так и не понял как его скачать. помогите)
<inkvizitor68sl> "лифт --host nonick тебя предупреждали 600
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host nonick тебя предупреждали 600
<Amkodor> привет,почему 10.10 не пингует компы,те которые с других машин пингуются ?
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host nonick_ тебя предупреждали 600
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode -b static-213-88-22-222.chebnet.ru
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Чтобы флэш заработал в файрфоксе, какой пакет нужно установить?
<Megido> Целофановый
<fffars> ubuntu-restricted-чётотам
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_the_Terribl, aptitude seaarch flash
<[Raiden]> fffars: ядро собирать будешь на машинке с атомом? :)
<fffars> ага. пробовал уже
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Спасибо!
<kreker93> fffars:и как?
<[Raiden]> Ivan_the_Terribl: можно flashplugin-installer только
<wzooff> Ivan_the_Terribl, а можно поставить Chrome ) там флеш встроен
<kreker93> да ставь хром
<Megido> Оперу юзай
<Amkodor> привет,почему 10.10 не пингует компы,те которые с других машин пингуются ?
<fffars> [Raiden]: представляешь всего пару часов. а ещё в системном мониторе проц какбы двухъядерный. вот и хочу этот патч, кстати где там кнопка скачать
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, так hyper threading
<[Raiden]> fffars: http://pavlinux.ru/krnl/sched_autogroup-2.6.36.patch.bz2
<inkvizitor68sl> двухпотоковый, а не двухядерный
<inkvizitor68sl> Amkodor, телепаты в отпуске. конфиги, логи в студию.
<artus> Amkodor: в настройки фаервола лазил?
<fffars> [Raiden]: где ты её нашёл? :) и мне надо писать make -j2 или 4?
<deimosmaker>  inkvizitor68sl, амкодору ты помогаешь, а нонику не помог))) это потому что он черный? потому что он тупой?Я)))
<Megido> Изза файервола в роутере может на ссх непускать?
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, для 270 - -j2
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, да
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, ему я тоже предложил показать логи.
<[Raiden]> да по вкусу, не можешь решит ь2 или 4 , пиши -j3
<[Raiden]> )
<fffars> она на работу влияет или только для компилирования?
<[Raiden]> или вообще не пиши
<fffars> патч
<artus> патч не нужен)
<[Raiden]> на работу при макс нагрузке
<artus> особенно если ты не знаеш че он делает
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, на работу - нет
<artus> и нужен ли он тебе )
<deimosmaker>  inkvizitor68sl, ах да. чтож, я не сомневался в том что ты хороший человек))
<fffars> на нетбуке то понадобится
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, в любом случае, приложение, которое для однотипных задач выделяет один процесс - не сможет в 2 ведра выполнять задачу
<inkvizitor68sl> в 2 потока - мейби
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> мнтересно будет ли как-то влият патчик ,если у меня планировщик не cfs
<deimosmaker> уррря
<deimosmaker> у мну ебунта обновляется))
<deimosmaker> *убунта
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у кого там что не пинговалось то, куда пропал?
<jillsmitt_h> deimosmaker, пусть земля тебе будет пухом
<Amkodor> у меня
<[koshka]> Amkodor: у него
<deimosmaker>  inkvizitor68sl, походу логи пишет))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<Amkodor> просто в 10.04 dct hf,jnfkj
<deimosmaker> jillsmitt_h в смысле
<Amkodor> все работало
<[koshka]> ладно) удачного вечера ))
<kuraj> Народ здравствуйте) как удалить wine что бы небыло не папок с диском с вообще нечего от него не осталось) А то remove как не не наносит...
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: =*
<Amkodor> в 10.04
<niketa_> всем привет....подскажите какой нить легкий хороший браузер
<korvin> kuraj: rm -rf ~/.wine
<inkvizitor68sl> kuraj, purge
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом команду корвена
<inkvizitor68sl> но вайн уже насрал в другие конфиги
<wzooff> niketa_, lynx
<inkvizitor68sl> и там только ручками
<chelaxe> народ у меня вопрос такой чем файл *.apk запустить под убунтой
<inkvizitor68sl> chelaxe, ничем.
<wzooff> niketa_, ну или Google Chrome )
<deimosmaker> inkvizitor68sl, я еще с винды помню этот формат
<korvin> wzooff: wget && cat -- наше фсьо =)
<inkvizitor68sl> apktool.
<Amkodor> где хоть логи глянуть ?
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, чего за формат ?
<deimosmaker> inkvizitor68sl но убей - не помну что он делает
<deimosmaker> inkvizitor68sl, .apk
<inkvizitor68sl> Amkodor, dmesg, /var/log/syslog,+ показывай конфиги сети, ifconfig, route -P
<a931bw> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/5569578
<a931bw> Как пропатчить?
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, я понял что .apk. Что в нём? это же инсталляторы для ведроида
<deimosmaker> inkvizitor68sl, o_O
<chelaxe> читал что еще до 10.04 убунта умела их запускать прога еще звалась androidexecutionenvironm
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=apk+linux
<inkvizitor68sl> всё про ведроид же
<inkvizitor68sl> chelaxe, ковыряй - http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=apk+linux#hl=ru&expIds=17259,23756,24878,25907,27084,27400,27641&xhr=t&q=android+linux+emulator&cp=15&pf=p&sclient=psy&safe=off&aq=0&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=android+linux+s&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=14f0067de1f53fbc
<a931bw> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/5569578
<a931bw> Как пропатчить?
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, пересобери ведро
<a931bw> Это и интерисует
<a931bw> есть какието туториалы?
<a931bw> от чего  отталкеутся
<korvin> !kernel > a931bw
<ubuntuhelp> a931bw, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, "ядерная физика для домохозяек" в яндексе ищи
<a931bw> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> там статья есть на эту тему отличная
<a931bw> <inkvizitor68sl> помогло
<inkvizitor68sl> уже пересобрал) ?
<a931bw> нет пол планеты похерил
<korvin> =)))
<a931bw> нов процессе
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<a931bw> на выходных пересоберу =]
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> люди ведро пересобирают, чтобы оно la 50 выдерживало
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне надо с 1С шаманить (
<[Raiden]> моЖет есть более знающие. c бфс патчем оно будет работать?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: одно другому не мешает... Впринципе.
<deimosmaker> одна минута до 11.04
<Megido> Отключил фаервол сирано не заходит
<niketa_> W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 36960FC31E5F36F0
<niketa_> что значит ?
<kreker93> niketa:то что ключа нет
<artus> niketa_: забей ) не критично )
<Megido> Папингуйте 95.132.148.186
<[Raiden]> niketa_: попробуй набери sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 36960FC31E5F36F0
<a931bw> PING 95.132.148.186 (95.132.148.186) 56(84) bytes of data.
<a931bw> 64 bytes from 95.132.148.186: icmp_req=1 ttl=114 time=99.0 ms
<a931bw> 64 bytes from 95.132.148.186: icmp_req=2 ttl=114 time=119 ms
<a931bw> Поздравляю! :)
<deimosmaker> пингуется
<Megido> Урааа
<Megido> А незаходит то че тода?
<deimosmaker> ыыыы
<Amkodor> есть модем,медиа сервер  FTP сервер в локальной сети,все работает а пинговаться не хочет,с XP все пингуется.
<deimosmaker> 10 $
<a931bw> Мег а что там?
<deimosmaker> www.ubuntulogy.ru
<[Raiden]> deimosmaker: каждому :)
<deimosmaker> * www.ubuntology.ru
<artus> www зло )
<rapidsp> попингуй! - Сам ты Попингуй! (С) :)
<a931bw> 84.55.61.68 пингуется?
<andreymal> как "executable bit" установить? наутилус даже под sudo не ставит, консольную команду забыл)
<a931bw> chmod +x
<deimosmaker> пингуется
<a931bw> спс
<[Raiden]> ctrl+x,c в mc ...
<andreymal> а если это нтфс?)
<andreymal> мне вообще надо .jar запустить
<a931bw> java -jar
<rapidsp> andreymal: тогда на уровне mount
<andreymal> кажется проще скопировать))
<rapidsp> логично
<[Raiden]> java -jar вариант
<andreymal> скопировал - поставилось и открылось, гы)
<niketa_> ура!10.10 из спящего режима без лагов выходит
<niketa_> моментально просто !
<niketa_> ура !
<wzooff> Хм... Вот в убунте был конвертик такой рядом с часами. А в минте нету его. Какой пакет за тот конвертик отвечает
<inkvizitor68sl> andreymal, джарам суид бит не нужен
<andreymal> inkvizitor68sl: а без него отказывался запускаться
<inkvizitor68sl> через java -jar ?
<andreymal> сама ява-машина ашыпку писала и требовала поставить
<andreymal> inkvizitor68sl: через меню - открыть в :)
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыг
<andreymal> и ссылку на убунту.ком что это такое дала
<inkvizitor68sl> хорошее объяснение проблемы..
<uvvtu> всем привет что ли
<Uinston> Вечер всем
<wzooff> да :) вечер
<deimosmaker> блин
<Galaxy2000> и тебе вечер =)
<deimosmaker> как принять соглашение в терминале?
<Uinston> Подскажите с натройкой курсора, скачал X11 theme cursor, там их соответственно много, но работает только основной, а при допустим изменении размера окна отображается старый
<korvin> deimosmaker: внутривенно
<niketa_> кто нить практиковалподключение ноута к телеку через провод котрым он к мионику подсоеднияется
<Uinston> или x11 это что-то не то?)
<Uinston> deimosmaker: mb "y"?
<niketa_> нужен ли какнойи нитьсофт для этого
<deimosmaker> Настройка пакета
<deimosmaker>  ┌─────────────┤ Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────┐
<deimosmaker>  │                                                                           │
<deimosmaker>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<deimosmaker>  │
<deimosmaker>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<deimosmaker>  │
<deimosmaker>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<deimosmaker>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a
<deimosmaker>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software
<deimosmaker>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include
<deimosmaker>  │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic
<deimosmaker>  │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick deimosmaker
<lexxx> флууд
<lexxx> ))
<Galaxy2000> о ужас  флуд ...
<korvin> банреквест
<deimosmaker> вот такая хрень.извините
<uvvtu> а мне с безлимитом пофигу
<Uinston> niketa_: на телеки есть VGA or DVI?
<niketa_> Uinston  на телеке есть все но подсоеднияют через dvi
<a931bw> http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/2369/201011162044501440x900s.png
<a931bw> рй
<a931bw> ой
<Uinston> niketa_: ну и подруби как второй моник
<a931bw> не тот канал
<niketa_> Uinston  а убунту из коробки это умеет делать да ?
<korvin> a931bw: какая уродская тема Gtk2
<Offoffoff1> a931bw: вау... как сделал?
<a931bw> korvin: :<
<Uinston> niketa_: http://www.google.ru/search?ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ru:official&client=firefox&q=%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B0+%D0%B2+%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%83
<a931bw> offoffoff1> Это Fluxbox, и конки с ЛУА
<a931bw> могу конфиг дать
<Offoffoff1> a931bw: дай конки?
<a931bw> ща
<jlewka> а что с автокиком?
<Offoffoff1> jlewka: ээм? который не дает зайти более 100 человек?
<jlewka> который не дает флудить
<jlewka> хм... кстати теперь понятно почему я иногда в чат попасть не мог
<a931bw> Корвин
<a931bw> а почему IP  показывает?
<VMV> всем привет
<Offoffoff1> еще один остался....
<Offoffoff1> и будет 100
<Sergey_IT> сегодня 109 видел
<Offoffoff1> Sergey_IT: а чего случилось?
<Offoffoff1> Sergey_IT: откуда все они?
<Sergey_IT> icq
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, у него антикик =)
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, у юзера в смысле
<inkvizitor68sl> он с паузой в 3 секунды писал
<Offoffoff1> Sergey_IT: ыыыы.. просто надо отключить ssl
<Sergey_IT> не просто
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, эм.. и ему не лень было?)
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, а зачем его отключать?
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, а это клиент автоматом так делает
<Sergey_IT> в эмпати долго искали
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, slogin.icq.com
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так)
<jlewka> понятно тогда
<deimosmaker> методом антинаучного тыка я таки принял сооглашение
<Offoffoff1> deimosmaker: ыыы
<deimosmaker> надо было нажать f12
<deimosmaker> эхх вы... )))
<Offoffoff1> А это нигде не написано?
<Megido> Дайте ктота дедик погонять :)
<VUbuntu> привет слабонервные
<Megido> Кто даст дедик погонять?
<shattered> привет, суровый
<toxa> гыыыы :)
<VUbuntu> как дела в убунту?
<toxa> Megido: ты так говоришь, как будто это безделушка какая-то :)
<shattered> убунту цветет
<Megido> Ну а че :D
<shattered> бездисковый дедик пойдет?
<VUbuntu> раскажите как в убунту игры запускать с винды??
<VUbuntu> только поподробнее а то я новичек
<toxa> wine namegame.exe
<nap01eon> доброе время суток!
<jlewka> хороший совет для новичка)
<toxa> краткость - сестра таланта! :D
<VUbuntu> jlewka: 100% хахах обьяснил вообще исчерпывающе
<jlewka> VUbuntu, sudo aptitude install playonline
<nap01eon> подскажет какие виртуальнык улавы есть на ubuntu?
<jlewka> ага)))
<VUbuntu> что такое aptitude&
<VUbuntu> ?
<jlewka> эм... ну это то через что ты прграммы качаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> вот и появилось поколение убунтовцев, которое не знает, что такое аптитуд
<jlewka> разве нет?
<toxa> консольная программа для установки програм из репозитария
<VUbuntu> apt get разве не пойдет?
<jlewka> apt-get , aptitude не важно)
<toxa> подойдёт..... только это психологически ущёмляет
<VUbuntu> jlewka: так бы и раньше а то сразу гадости говорить..
<VUbuntu> toxa: харе умничать :) я тебя умоляю
<VUbuntu> inkvizitor68sl: и ты тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get install aptitude сделай
<inkvizitor68sl> иначе тут тебе никто не поможет.
<VUbuntu> jlewka: ну установил я прогу playonline и что дальше?
<Megido> Как понять бездисковый?
<Megido> Удали
<jlewka> VUbuntu, у... зря так, тебе еще часто сюда бегать, а уже на опов огрызаешься)
<Sergey_IT> VUbuntu, синаптик
<Megido> Фигня то все
<jlewka> VUbuntu, запусти, а дальше разберешься все интуитивно понятно
<toxa> Megido: а для чего тебе дедик?
<Sergey_IT> как в вин )
<VUbuntu> jlewka: если ты больше знаешь в этой области это не значит что ты можешь смеятся над другими так как они могут быть лучше тебя в другой сфере !! Платон.
<Sergey_IT> VUbuntu, 1) читать ubuntologia.ru
<VUbuntu> jlewka: а то некоторые выучат пару команд и начинают сразу нос задирать
<Sergey_IT> VUbuntu 2) читать ubuntologia.ru
<Megido> Я павис?
<toxa> читать до красноты глаз :)
<g0xff> что посоветуете на нетбук ставить?
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu
<VUbuntu> Sergey_IT: toxa: а если мне нужно быстро выполнить определенную задачу и нет времен на изучение вопроса то что тогда?...
<jlewka> VUbuntu, налаживать хорошие отношения с теми кто могут тебе помочь в такой момент)
<g0xff> я вот тумаю xubuntu или ubuntu netbook edition
<jlewka> жет
<jlewka> g0xff, я убунту поставил...
<jlewka> морда у нетбука мне не понравилась
<VUbuntu> jlewka: что я и делаю :) спасибо за помошь :)
<jlewka> а грузит сис. также помоему)
<toxa> VUbuntu: тогда просто требуется познать сначала азы Linux по другому никак.... либо каждый раз тратить уйму времени слушая много глупых подсказок и выполняя кучу непонятных шпаргалок
<Sergey_IT> VUbuntu обратись к специалистам за $
<Megido> Йа че а5 павис???
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, угу
<dima2> Товарищи, как приблизительно соотносятся системы с Fluxbox и с LXDE по "скорости" и потреблению памяти?
<artus> lxde няшечка )
<Sergey_IT> dima2, а что за комп?
<dima2> да я хочу поставить на виртуалку, дать памяти поменьше, и чтоб работало быстро :)
<inkvizitor68sl> dima2, примерно как win vista и win XP
<artus> ))
<dima2> т.е. lxde легче и быстрее, чем fluxbox?
<inkvizitor68sl> гм.
<inkvizitor68sl> попрошу не оскорбл*ять
<toxa> а кто пользуется screen ?
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу, чёртова автозамена
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa, все
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa, но byobu лучше, да
<[Raiden]> dima2: флукс естественно легче, там нет панельки, нету фм, как минимум.
<toxa> а как настроить, чтобы не в одном окне открывалось а в нескольких через .screenrc ?
<[Raiden]> но... что за комп у тебя такой, что бы жить на флуксе?
<g0xff> у нас в городе хрен найдеш нетбуки без предустановленой венды
<g0xff> кто нить юзал гугли ос?
<g0xff> чромиум
<dima2> [Raiden] Спасибо. Не, мне просто надо на виртуалку поставить, дать поменьше памяти, и чтоб работало быстро :)
<sonorus> как отформатировать флешку?
<Sergey_IT> g0xff, линукса хватает
<jlewka> Option "XkbOptions" "grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll" alt+shift как сделать подскажите)
<[Raiden]> grp:alt_shift_toggle,compose:ralt,grp_led:scroll
<artus> grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll
<jlewka> свитч нужен или нет?)
<RfAFdlS> Подскажите плз как разрешить http, если было запущено  a2dissite default  ?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: только если речь про убунту, может не работать, теперь удев и настройки берутся из /etc/default/console-setup
<[Raiden]> если вырубит ьавтодетект, тогда возможно из хорг конф
<[Raiden]> возможно нагло вру , давно не приходилось это менять
<jlewka> понятно, спасибо)
<padavan> привет всем
<padavan> Поставил NE 10.04, но с ней явные проблемы, то что установилось явно отличается от того что было на лайв сиди
<artus> это демоверсия )
<padavan> Во первых все окна открываются как будто модально. И нет рамок у окон.
<[Raiden]> ну тык, нетбук эдишен такой и есть, 10.04
<padavan> Нет кнопок закрыть развернуть и свернуть
<artus> реплейс компиз манагер
<padavan> не не, на лайв сиди было так, если окно уменьшить то появлялись кнопки управления окнами. а если развернуть на весь экран то эти кнопки переносились в верхнюю панель вместе с меню окна. теперь этого тоже нет
<[Raiden]> artus: не, не в этом дело, там не дефолтный гном
<[Raiden]> artus: http://netbooked.net/images/sized/images/uploads/articles/ubuntu-nb-10-600x352.jpg
<artus> унити чтоль?
<[Raiden]> то что было до юнити
<toxa> inkvizitor68sl: byobu не пользовался.. удобно настраивать?
<artus> жуть какая )
<[Raiden]> padavan: доставь пакет ubuntu-desktop и выбери его в гдм, или просто поставь десктопную версию
<Offoffoff1> toxa: классная вещь
<padavan> я не хочу десктопную. у меня бук, значит надо NE))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ок
<nap01eon> кто может посаветовать экранную клавиатуру?
<artus> логика то какая )
<nap01eon> а то стандартные чтот стремные в ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> padavan, и мне тоже надо?  я тоже с нетбука сижу (
<toxa> мммм.... и менюшка на русском.. :) сейчас мы потискаем эту byobu
<padavan> да надоела десктоп эта, унити прикольней выглядит)
 * Sergey_IT пошел срочно качать NE
<nap01eon> есть вообще нормальные экранные клавы?
<padavan> Дак  как же так на лайв сиди ведь норм все, а когда ставится то с глюками. Может оно чего не доставилось?
<Sergey_IT> может
<padavan> а как узнать?
<Sergey_IT> погуглить?
<padavan> а может дело в том что у меня home на отдельный диск вынесен, и там какие нить конфиги мешают чему нибудь?
<Sergey_IT> padavan, а сколько дисков у тебя на буке?
<NightElf> всем привет
<RfAFdlS> или другой вопрос. Если был svn поднят через апачь, но в последствии к апачу был прикручен ssl, svn checkout поновой надо делать? через https?
<NightElf> чем rar на лине открыть?
<nap01eon> NightElf: привет
<padavan> а что гуглить? Каких файлов не хватает у меня на компе?
<Sergey_IT> unrar
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: ща попробую
<Sergey_IT> padavan, по типу бука и проблеме
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: спасибо, поставил пакет, всё робит
<padavan> ff еще открывается на четверть экрана и ни как не развернуть) как то блин не удобно
<Sergey_IT> padavan, составь список проблем и подумай, может десктоп поставить?
<padavan> Ну если подумать: я сидел на десктопе 10.04 потом поставил 10.10, там инет не отваливался каждые две минуты. Поставил NE 10.10, все норм только траблы с инетом остались. Поставил NE 10.04, здесь глюки. Так получается что мне только на на десктоп 10.10 и осталось. Тупая уб
<padavan> *отваливался
<padavan> и при каких либо проблемах, самый популярный ответ это переустанови, на втором месте, иди в гугл
<toxa> а можно заиметь несколько настроек для byobu и запускать их независимо?
<[Raiden]> переустановки?
<[Raiden]> нтересная конечн омысль...
<toxa> хотя бы окон :)
<toxa> как я понял настройка окон лежит в файле .byobu/windows , хотелось бы иметь несколько таких и запускать их в нужный момент одним щелчком
<[Raiden]> сделай несколько папок, и скрипт-меню с выбором. + создание симлинка в  .byobu/windows
<[Raiden]> незнаю короче
<[Raiden]> или от двух юзеров пускай )
<[Raiden]> sudo -i vasya2 byobu
<nap01eon> я так понел нет нормальной клавы :(
<nap01eon> :(
<Sergey_IT> ну так ищи машу ;)
<padavan> переустанови убунту может появятся клавы нормальные)) если не поможет иди в гугл
<toxa> народ, а вот в ubuntu 10.10 к регулятору громкости звука прекручен rhythmbox, а можно как-то туда другой плеер прикрутить.... а то меня он пугает своей тежеловесностью... как-то он грузится когда колекцию свою видит....
<artus> padavan: а вот что ты делал чтоб вылечить ?
<nap01eon> так они есть только не переключеться язык
<padavan> кого вылечить?
<artus> ну проблемы ... если те так не хоца в гугл идти )
<padavan> я все переустанавливал как и советовали, и иногда помогало
<kreker93> toxa:я тоже этим интересуюсь
<toxa> :) я вот даже не знаю... как в трей свой значек запихнуть..... интересно через что это реализовано?
<artus> или у тя нет желания вообще че либо понимать и искать решения и только хотелка чтоб за тебя все сделали?
<artus> причем тут переустанавливал?
<kreker93> toxa:фиг его я не помню какойто другой плеер ставил он тоже туда свернулся,потом его удалил.Щас Банши поставил не хочет туда идти((
<padavan> дак вот смотри захожу я на форум говорю, есть такая то проблема, а мне в ответ переустанови.
<artus> зачем на форум?
<artus> проблема конкретно какая?
<padavan> и везде так, вот я уже спец в переустановках. Кому надо приходите все переустановлю))
<artus> давно бы пора уже понять что бубунта с ее глюками стопитцот раз в интернетах расписана
<padavan> хз зачем на форум, после гугла обычно на форум посылают
<artus> нафиг переустанавливать если можно найти решение лечения
<kreker93> padavan:а че за проблема
<artus> padavan: учимсо искать информацию в поисковиках )
<padavan> написанно не спорю, я прежде чем сюда идти, иду в гугл. и некоторые глюки решаю
<Sergey_IT> padavan: а ты все делаешь, что тебе говорят. Даже не задумываешься и не ищешь пути решения?
<padavan> например починка сплэшь экрана
<kreker93> padavan!можешь написать в чем проблема?я толькозащел,интересно,может помогу
<padavan> так если мне говорят как решить
<Sergey_IT> padavan: если так, то только переустанавливаить, может когда и повезет...
<padavan> глюк с окнами в NE
<kreker93> нетбук идишн?
<padavan> jy cfvsq
<padavan> он самый
<kreker93> а че там?у мя вроде норм все
<Sergey_IT> padavan:, многое здесь и на форумах с иронией говорится, пора бы уже разбираться
<padavan> без помощи опытных людей трудно разбираться.
<Sergey_IT> padavan: зато опытные люди могут помочь опытным стать
<padavan> Я ведь ищю решение в инетах, потом иду сюда. Помогали здесь не раз, за что огромное спасибо всем.
<kreker93> padavan:можешь по конкретнее расказать о проблеме???
<Sergey_IT> вот про бук говоришь, а тип то какой - здесь у всех разные
<Sergey_IT> и разные проблемы
<padavan> eee pc 1201n. Глюк с окнами в NE, нет рамок у окон вообще нет ни где, окно не закрыть не развернуть не свернуть
<padavan> только по хоткеям
<padavan> на лайв сиди все нормально было, а после установке стало вот так криво
<kreker93> в сессии гнома или .ybnb
<kreker93> unity
<padavan> и в гноме и в юнити
<kreker93> хм...
<kreker93> lhjdf ydblbf cnjzn&
<kreker93> блин
<kreker93> дрова нвидиа стоят?
<padavan> Да дрова поставил, обновления скачал
<kreker93> вот из за них скорее всего
<padavan> и при запуске все равно показывает ошибку про smb. хотя после установки дров пропадала
<padavan> до установки дров было тоже самое
<kreker93> sudo compiz --replace попробуй другу сразу помогло
<padavan> щас попробую
<kreker93> вот на форуме подобная проблема есть http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=92071.0 там и мой метод присудствует)
<navnav> Кто скажет, есть смысл обновляться до 10.10 ???
<kreker93> есть
<Sergey_IT> navnav, личное дело каждого
<nap01eon> а ктонебудь пользовался этой клавиатурой florence
<navnav> Sergey_IT, ну а в целом? Отличия то большие ?
<Sergey_IT> я не видел и не собираюсь пока
<nap01eon> nap01eon: ?
<padavan> помогло, только пропала верхняя панель))
<kreker93> navnav:отличий сильных я не увидел разве что ритмбоксом из трея можно управлять
<padavan> появилась блин. прям волшебство какое то)
<kreker93> ))
<padavan> спасибо kreker93, ты лучший
<kreker93> )не за что
<navnav> kreker93, а обнавляется через "менеджера"??
<Sergey_IT> padavan, а говоришь искал - рецепт этот везде есть и здесь вчера кому-то предлагали
<kreker93> navnav:ну да
<artus> padavan: │21:50            artus | реплейс компиз манагер    ))) я те еще когда советовал? )))
<Sergey_IT> о, даже сегодня, точно
<kreker93> navnav:ток у некоторых летит убунту после обновления
<kreker93> я не понимаю что они с ней делают
<padavan> )) и правда, не только руки, но и глаза не оттуда растут видимо.
<Newbie> Ребят, привет
<kreker93> куку
<Newbie> Вечера доброго
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Newbie> Выручайте
<Newbie> Поставил убунту
<Sergey_IT> kreker93, так это считай бета версия
<Newbie> Помогите настроить граб
<Newbie> Уже третий час с ним совокупляюсь
<Sergey_IT> Newbie, поставил, держи чтоб не упала )
<Newbie> ))
<Newbie> Я серьёзно, уже устал
<Newbie> Руки опускаются
<nap01eon> Newbie: что именно?
<Sergey_IT> а чего надо?
<navnav> kreker93, у меня вообще говорит, что ничё обновлять небуду .. и никаких релизов новых нету (
<Newbie> Проблема такая, граб запускает в режиме командной строки
<kreker93> navnav:странно
<Newbie> Что делать не знаю
<Sergey_IT> navnav, репы подключи
<Newbie> Установил граб версии 0 97
<artus> формулировка то какая)
<nap01eon> Newbie: попробуй grub2
<Newbie> Что делать, я не понял как воторой граб установить и потереть старый
<navnav> Sergey_IT, а какие именно то? Репы десятки ? Где их взять??
<Newbie> Что колдовать надо то?
<Newbie> Когда я пишу sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Newbie> Он мне ставит 0 97
<artus> Newbie: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1252&bih=835&q=%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0+grub2&aq=f&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<nap01eon> Newbie:  вообще он должен был сам установиться
<Newbie> Все ссылки фиолетовые)))
<Newbie> По два раза уже
<Newbie> Не ставиться
<Newbie> Как я не стараюсь, остаётся 097, который в режиме командной строки, да вдобавок с пустым main.lst
<artus> дык открыть не достаточно) надло еще прочитать и понять)
<Newbie> С пониманием проблема
<artus> sudo aptitude install grub2
<Newbie> Чесное слово, уже третий час мучаюсь
<Newbie> Сейчас опробую
<artus> а че там пробовать то)
<Newbie> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Newbie> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Newbie> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Newbie> Reading extended state information
<Newbie> Initializing package states... Готово
<Newbie> Writing extended state information... Готово
<Newbie> No candidate version found for grub2
<Newbie> No candidate version found for grub2
<Newbie> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Newbie> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<artus> aptitude search grub ) это так )) на будущее ))
<Newbie> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Newbie> Writing extended state information... Готово
<g0xff> как сделать чтобы при входе вайфай подключался сразу?
<Newbie> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Newbie> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Newbie> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Newbie> Reading extended state information
<Newbie> Initializing package states... Готово
<Newbie> везде написанно, что он должен какие то вопросы задать
<Newbie> и тд
<g0xff> а чего вы большой текст на пастбин не кладете?
<g0xff> Newbie,  а?
<g0xff> как сделать чтобы при входе вайфай подключался сразу?
<Newbie> Что*
<artus> потому что опов нет  )
<kreker93> g0xff:в нетворк менеджере в настройках подключения вверху поставь гаочку автоматически подкл.
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ search grub
<Newbie> The program 'search' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Newbie> sudo apt-get install sphinxsearch
<Newbie> Устанавливат ьсеарч граб, на будущее?
<artus> Newbie: учимся пользоватцо глазами)
<g0xff> Newbie,  http://pastebin.com/ сюда пиши потом сцылку
<artus>  aptitude search grub
<artus> а не search )
<Newbie> g0xff, спасибо, учту
<navnav> все ясно ... надо в источнике приложений выбрать "Показать обычные релизы" ..  а у меня стояло "Показать долгосрочные релизы" .. а так как 10 не является LTS, потому её то и не показывалось ))  XDDD
<Newbie> sudo aptitude install grub2 установило что то
<Newbie> А как теперь в мейн.лст вписать хрюшу и бунту правильно?
<artus> второй груб установило)
<artus> оно само все вписало)
<artus> афтоматом )
<Newbie> А как посмотреть установленную версию граба?
<artus> dpkg -l grub-pc
<Newbie> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> navnav, меню - система - администрирование - источники софта. Отключить СД и выбрать что надо
<Volkodav> так-с
<Newbie> artus
<Volkodav> значит никто не знает получается
<Newbie> rc  grub-pc        1.98-1ubuntu7
<Sergey_IT> о, ушел (
<artus> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list закоментить cd ))
<Volkodav> мда
<Newbie> и это после установки второго граба
<artus> Newbie: ну вот )) все тип-топ )
<artus> Newbie: терь мож смело бутатцо и тестить)
<Newbie> Оу, большое спасибо
<artus> Volkodav: что именно?
<Newbie> Сейчас ещё зайду, буду радостью делиться, если работает
<Volkodav> вот не пойму каким плеером можно влёт открыть iso  переименованное например в  .wv
<g0xff> какая комбинация клавиш переключает рабочие места?
<Volkodav>  чтоб не распаковывать исошки как например фубар умеет
<xopek> Volkodav, wv не исо
<kreker93> g0xff:контрол альт и стрелочки влево и вправо
<Sergey_IT> g0xff alt+ctrl+right(left)
<kibitzer> привет всем. кто-нибудь в убунте с темной темой пользуется аптаной?
<kreker93> я нет
<Sergey_IT> kibitzer текст не виден?
<kibitzer> в кодэ эссисте не виден
<Niketa> сколько лет ждать пока общеизвестные проги как фотошоп,маткад,автокад,компас,микрокап,мультимим БУДУТ под никс системы ?!
<Sergey_IT> в темных темах бывет
<Volkodav> xopek: пакуется вот в таком формате  .iso.wv  и оно лупит сразу без открытия монтирования и тд
<xopek> Volkodav, это не исо. это wavepack
<Taurendil> Niketa, я думаю довольно скоро)
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, не выгодно, пользователей пока мало, это взаимосвязано
<xopek> Volkodav, а плеер откроет тот который wavepack умеет. например mplayer, mpd, audacity
<kreker93> Niketa:ну так лет 10 пока либо линукс станет лидером среди писи или пока они морально не устареют и их код не откроют
<Niketa> <Sergey_IT> Логично.Тогда актуальнее просто выпилить из вайна такой эмулятор чтоб людей не останавливал переход на никс системы
<Volkodav> что-то мплеер захлебнулся у меня на нём
<Niketa> через 10 лет у нас у каждого в башке юсб уже будет
<Volkodav> и  banshee  тоже
<kreker93> ах забыл наши ожидания кончаться в 2012
<Niketa> либо в ж0пе
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, думаю замены по уровню быстрее подтянуться
<Niketa> просто с такой тенденцией....по статистике люди пересаживаются больше на Маки
<Niketa> я бы и сам себе купил если бы не цена....
<xopek> Volkodav, это может быть не wv
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, так от задач зависит
<Niketa> или от понтов _
<xopek> Volkodav, натрави file на этот файл и узнаешь кто он
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, к сожалению чем дальше, тем больше понтов (
<Volkodav> xopek проверено - это оно
<Volkodav> ошибки быть не может
<Niketa> <Sergey_IT>  во всяком случае если рассматривать Мак...то эппл первый из всех кто делает внешне отличные буки.корпус ,батарея,удобство - просто на высоте
<Niketa> <Sergey_IT>  вобщем не будем обсуждать такие темы...долгие и филосовские рассуждение сейчас не кстати
<kreker93> мне у эйпл больше моноблоки нрав а не ноуты
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, это понты опять же - а комп в общем - инструмент
<kreker93> ну за те деньги что стоит мак я се токой комп куплю!
<kreker93> ладно всем бб
<Niketa> <kreker93>  зачем ? вы геймер ? вы работаете с графикой ?
<inkvizitor68sl> имхо, ноуты у маков лучшие...
<inkvizitor68sl> ОС говно правда
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl,ос офигенна
<inkvizitor68sl> просто те, кто считают, что ноуты у них не лучше - явно не знают, сколько они от батареи работают
<kreker93> Niketa,я просто к примеру сказал
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, ога. тайловый WM у них там уже без плясок с портами ставится?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы какой нибудь?
<inkvizitor68sl> и второй-ввосьмой раб стол можно сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> и нормальный jabber клиент появился?
<Niketa> скока от батареи работают....я просто месяц с маком ходил де то..макбук про.....я вам скажу что это прост оконфетка....для учебы....посидделок в за кофем в кафе в инете....чуток погамать от скуки и псомтреть что то....просто
<Niketa> шик блеск красота
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl:незнаю насчет  wm  а рабочий стол 2-8 мне в жопу не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, типичная позиция анального раба макоси.
<inkvizitor68sl>  от того, что тебе столы не нужны - ось хорошей не становится.
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl,у мя мака нету
<inkvizitor68sl> когда то про йафон самый первый тоже вопили "оооо крутаааа, всё остальное нафиг не надо"
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом вышел йафон 3 и в него добавили фичи, про которые орали, что они не нужны
<toxa> kreker93: нашел тему про встроенные плеера в регулятор https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Registration%20process, поддерживается еще amarok надо будет его попробовать, в последнее время он никак не хотел петь через мои USB наушники
<inkvizitor68sl> и сразу все заорали, что круто, это нужно, да.
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl,все миди клавы отлично сней робят и это главное
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl,в отличии от лтнукса
<inkvizitor68sl> это проблема миди клав. не линукса.
<Niketa> эх ладно.всем удачи.я спать
<kreker93> а на винде,да клал я на винду
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl,не спорю
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl,ну все же они почти не поддерживаются
<kreker93> так я тоже спать бб
<Newbie> Снова здрасте
<Newbie> Опять я
<artus> как успехи?
<Newbie> сейчас покажу
<Newbie> Я сфотографировал))
<Newbie> Лучше ничего не придумал
<niketa> Вопрос тока последний.видл де то мануал чтоб как то плеер настроить чтоб фильмы большого разрешеия воспроизводились без лагов
<artus> uu
<Newbie> Сейчас дам ссылку
<artus> *гг
<artus> Newbie: vdpau
<Newbie> http://rghost.net/3280699/image.png
<Newbie> Я не знаю, что с этим делать
<Newbie> Видимо я бездарынй чайник
<Newbie> Но, какой есть)))
<Volkodav> xopek: http://pastie.org/1303782
<artus> Newbie: а ты апдейт груб сделал ему? ))
<Newbie> Доооо
<niketa> ответ на мой вопрос кто нить знает ?
<Newbie> А надо было?
<Newbie> Сейчас апдейт сделать?
<artus> niketa: я ж ответил)
<Newbie> Или заноно ставить?
<Sergey_IT> niketa, на форуме вроде видел
<artus> ток промахнулсо)
<inkvizitor68sl> niketa, google -> vlc with vdpau ppa
<inkvizitor68sl> или просто vlc ppa  последнюю версию
<niketa> спасиб
<Newbie> artus, а
<edgbla> влц всё равно тормоз, лучше мплеер.
<Newbie> сейчас апдейт сделать?
<artus> Newbie: ставиш vdpau и потом в ~/.mplayer/config  vo=vdpau,xv, vc=ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,
<Newbie> опять)))
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, нуну.
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: у меня тормозят на нём 35гиговые
<edgbla> в мплеере норм
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, он с поддержкой vdpau ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя собран ?
<edgbla> ну должен
<artus> Newbie: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0
<edgbla> надо поглядеть
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<Newbie> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Newbie> Не получается апдейт(
<Newbie> что делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, в смысле "ну должен" ?
<artus> читай сцыль )
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, ты из ppa его ставил ?
<edgbla> да
<artus> Newbie: начиная с раздела востановление груб2 )
<inkvizitor68sl> из того pppa, где он с вдпау?
<Newbie> окей, читаю
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, и с нвидией ли у тебя вообще комп?
<edgbla> угу
<edgbla> 9800gtx
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, 1.1.5 должен быть, ffmpeg из 10.10 и надо va флаги в опциях включить
<niketa> я опять тут.у меня тут проблема.пишет что Требуется установка ненадежных пакетов
<niketa> и не хочет ставить
<niketa> хотя репозиторие левы нету....
<inkvizitor68sl> Y тыкни уже
<niketa> там кнопка ткоа Закрыть и все
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Newbie> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Newbie> Почему?
<artus> через aptitud ставь
<Newbie> ...
<Newbie> sudo aptitud chroot /mnt /bin/bash?
<Newbie> так?
<artus> ыы
<artus> делай как в мане )
<Newbie> В мане sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Newbie> но он мне отвечает
<Newbie> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory 21:35
<niketa> так че делать то
<Newbie> Я всё по ману, ничего от себя не добавляю
<artus> и не подглядывай сюда )
<Newbie> что мне делать
<Newbie> он ошибку выдаёт
<Newbie> мне по мануалу
<Newbie> пичаль
<artus> Newbie: а ты с ливки грузанулсо?
<Newbie> да
<artus> разделы до этого примонтировал?
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<Newbie> /dev/sda1   *           1        3358    26973103+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Newbie> /dev/sda2            3359        9733    51207157    5  Extended
<Newbie> /dev/sda5            3359        4250     7164958+  83  Linux
<Newbie> /dev/sda6            4251        4381     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Newbie> /dev/sda7            4382        9733    42989908+  83  Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Newbie
<artus> хех )
<Newbie> в чём проблема?
<Newbie> я что то не так делаю?
<Sergey_IT> длинные тексты не сюда
<Newbie> Но они же не длинные
<Newbie> 3 строки с переносом
<Sergey_IT> правила читай
<Newbie> Окей
<Newbie> artus, что делать?
<Newbie> я уже на стену лезу
<inkvizitor68sl> фигасе 3
<inkvizitor68sl> я тебя после 8й кикнул
<Sergey_IT> Newbie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Sergey_IT> Newbie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Sergey_IT> это как?
<Newbie> Это по мануалу
<Newbie> Это нормально, наверное
<Newbie> Может без chroot попробовать?
<inkvizitor68sl> мда ужжжж....
<Newbie> Что?
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду ка я к универу кое что сделаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> животик от смеха болит.
<Newbie> А что то смешное в чате?
<Newbie> Я пропустил?
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: ммм, это когда компилится x264 должно быть avs: yes?
<edgbla> ээх, не успел)
<edgbla> хотя не, не то.
<Sergey_IT> Newbie, читай внимательнее все слова...
<Newbie> Стараюсь
<Newbie> Смотри, ситуация такая
<Newbie> Я поставил граб2, вер. 0.98
<Sergey_IT> 1.98 видимо?
<Newbie> Напомни, как версию помотреть граба
<Sergey_IT> не помню
<artus> dpkg -l grub-pc
<Newbie> Да, 1,98
<Newbie> Так вот
<Newbie> Делаю ребут
<Newbie> Появляется вот это
<Newbie> http://rghost.net/3280699.view
<Newbie> Это, я так понимаю, мейн.лст редактировать надо?
<Newbie> Или граб.цфг?
<Sergey_IT> да видел я это. Тебе же сказали по описаню восстановить граб.
<Sergey_IT> с лайфСД
<Newbie> Я сейчас с лайф сиди
<artus> Newbie: ты проц и дев смонтировал?
<Newbie> Вот курю мануал по восстановлению
<Newbie> дев не монтирует
<artus> че там курить... тупо повторяеш
<artus> чей то ты об этом даже не заикнулсо
<Sergey_IT> где  тебя корень? sda5
<Newbie> сейчас посмотрю
<artus> класно... а до этого чты что делал?
<Sergey_IT> artus - тупо уже было
<Newbie> монтировал сда5 и сда7
<Sergey_IT> (12:39:37 AM) Newbie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Sergey_IT> (12:39:39 AM) Newbie: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Sergey_IT> и т.п.
<artus> а проц де там ? не вижу )))
<artus>  то что он все в маунт смаунтил я вижу )
<Sergey_IT> ага и нтфс тоже )
<Newbie> давай, как для дураков
<Newbie> как выяснить где проц
<artus> ыыы
<Newbie> нтфс - sda1
<artus> как бе /proc ))
<Newbie> нету)
<artus> ищи )
<Sergey_IT> где у тебя / и /home
<artus> начни с того что примонтируй рут )
<Newbie> хом был сда7, когда разбивал диски, но сейчас в гпартед он пишет что сда7 - /медиа/аыавы0ыв54а6ы460ыа
<artus> а инструкция рабочая ) я ее тестил )
<Newbie> Примонтировать рут это примонтировать /?
<artus> дык ты определись) и вообще ... sudo fdisk -l для кого?
<Newbie> для меня
<Sergey_IT> надо бы все размонтировать сначала
<Newbie> вот вижу 5 разделов
<artus> теперь раскладывай карты чтоб угадать кто есть кто)
<Newbie> )
<artus> если не помниш как разбивал)
<Newbie> первый нтфс, третий должен быть, по логике, /, четвёртый свап, пятый хом
<artus> ты не по логике ))) ты точно )
<Newbie> второй это екстендет
<Newbie> Ну когда я делал разделы - он был /
<Newbie> А сейчас под ливсд он пишет, что это /медиа/а45аыва56ыва, а не /
<Sergey_IT> это ты его смонтировал туда
<artus> прям мистика какая то )
<Newbie> я сам удивляюсь
<Sergey_IT> да все нормально, человек не в теме
<Newbie> Sergey_IT, как его отмотрировать обратно))))
<Newbie> :D
<artus> umount )
<Newbie> Sergey_IT, ну я фактически не мог родиться со знанием основ убунты
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ umount /dev/sda5
<Newbie> umount: cannot umount /dev/sda5 -- /dev/sda7 is mounted over it on the same point.
<Sergey_IT> похоже sda5 - /
<artus> а sudo не хош добавить? )))
<Newbie> да не)
<artus> а ты в sda5 смонтировал сда7 ?
<Sergey_IT> лучше перегрузить
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda5
<Newbie> umount: cannot umount /dev/sda5 -- /dev/sda7 is mounted over it on the same point
<artus> и лесь спать )
<artus> *леч
<Newbie> Sergey_IT разделы заново разбить, а?
<artus> sudo umount /dev/sda7
<Newbie> Я перегружал уже 1 раз
<artus> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<artus> Newbie: ты в обратном порядке отмонтируй )
<Newbie> такс
<Newbie> прогресс
<Sergey_IT> там еще sda1 отмонтировать надо
<Newbie> Отмонтировал без ошибок
<Sergey_IT> все?
<Newbie> но вот Гпартед выдаёт что mount point у обоих разделов - /медиа/4авы465ыва546
<artus> да не лезь ты в гпартед
<Newbie> окей
<Newbie> смонтировал обратно значит
<Newbie> хоршо
<niketa> что за бред ! почеме в терминал если вбить все открывается а через кнопку на рабочем столе нет "wine '/media/Sys/Program Files/Mathcad/Mathcad 14/mathcad.exe'
<niketa> "
<niketa> !nick niketa
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick niketa'
<Newbie> artus а что делать если мануал не рбаочий
<artus> niketa: !#/bin/sh cd /media/Sys/Program\ Files/Mathcad/Mathcad\ 14/mathcad.exe && wine mathcad.exe
<artus> Newbie: и в кнопку запуск скрипта )
<artus> ну и chmod +x
<artus> Newbie: рабочий ) я его тестил)
<Newbie> оу
<Newbie> вот отстой
<Sergey_IT> Newbie, он рабочий, только строчки надо модифицировать
<Newbie> глубая убунта, я прям в себе разочаровался
<Newbie> что конкретно
<artus>  #!/bin/sh cd /media/Sys/Program\ Files/Mathcad/Mathcad\ 14/ && wine mathcad.exe
<Sergey_IT> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Sergey_IT> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<artus> Newbie: это не убунта глупая )
<Sergey_IT> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Newbie> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Sergey_IT> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Newbie> тьфу
<niketa> как там команда запуска скрипта ? ПС - эту команду я вбиваю в файл.sh
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Newbie> Bus error
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Newbie> Bus error
<artus> Newbie: угу
<artus> niketa: угу
<Newbie> что не так?
<Sergey_IT> и т.д.
<Newbie> что за
<Newbie> bus error?
<artus> Newbie: sudo fdisk -l показывай
<niketa> artus какая команда открытискрипта
<Sergey_IT> Newbie, перегрузись
<Newbie> /dev/sda1   *           1        3358    26973103+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Newbie> /dev/sda2            3359        9733    51207157    5  Extended
<Newbie> /dev/sda5            3359        4250     7164958+  83  Linux
<Newbie> /dev/sda6            4251        4381     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Newbie> /dev/sda7            4382        9733    42989908+  83  Linux
<Newbie> Sergey_IT, что ты имеешь ввиду? Переустановить? Ребут?
<artus> niketa: если ты его сделал запускаемым то мож тыцнуть на него мышкой или ./script или положить в ~/bin и просто script
<Sergey_IT> ребут
<Newbie> Я в ливсд, чем это поможет?
<Sergey_IT> и ничего не трогай. Только консоль запусти
<Newbie> окей
<artus> Newbie: df -h показывай
<Newbie> куда заливат ьдлинные тексты
<niketa> artus поподробнее монно.что мне зделать чтоб ыбло качественно  - чтоб точно запустилось и без гемороя
<Newbie> сейчас напишу и ребут
<artus> itpaste.ru
<artus> niketa: кой геморой? все запускаетцо )
<Newbie> http://itpaste.ru/202354
<Newbie> всё, ребут
<artus> млин... отмонтировал он все ... ога
<niketa> я создал файл.sh с командойчто ты дал.что дальше
<artus> chmod +x
<artus> на файл
<artus> ну и ./файлюsh
<niketa> все равно не работает.мжно мне подробную инфомацию как зделать так чтоб не толко из терминала работала команда wine '/media/Sys/Program Files/Mathcad/Mathcad 14/mathcad.exe'
<artus> а собственно cd /media/Sys/Program\ Files/Mathcad/Mathcad\ 14/ нормально отрабатываетцо?
<artus> а ты в вайнконфиге разрешил вообще смотреть в /media/Sys ?
<[Raiden]> да там диск есть з на корень, всеравно пустится
<Newbie> Я тут
<niketa> кнопк с данной командой wine '/media/Sys/Program Files/Micro-Cap 9.0/mc9.exe' работает
<Newbie> запустился под ливсд, ничего не трогал
<niketa> а так о которйо мы говорим нет
<artus> niketa: ну перейди в маткад 14 и проверь пускает ли wine mathcad.exe
<Sergey_IT> Newbie http://paste.org.ru/?0excrk
<artus> Newbie: df -h показывай и не обманывай больше )
<Newbie> оу
<Newbie> что?
<Newbie> А что я не так сделал то?
<niketa> я же говорю что если в терминал вбить  wine '/media/Sys/Program Files/Mathcad/Mathcad 14/mathcad.exe' то все раотает
<Newbie> такссс буду пробовать
<Sergey_IT> artus, глянь, правильно?
<artus> niketa: а если alt+f2 и туда ?
<artus> Sergey_IT: угу... у него ж просто был корень в медиа смаунчен
<niketa> тоже работает
<Sergey_IT> Newbie подожди
<Newbie> первые две команды уже выполнил
<Sergey_IT> Newbie давай дальше
<niketa> ну так как ?
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /mnt
<Newbie> umount: /mnt: device is busy.
<Newbie>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Newbie>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Newbie> единственная ошибка
<artus> Newbie: df -h !!!!!!!!!!!!1
<artus> crjkmrj nt ujdjhbnm vj;yj
<artus> *сколько те говорить можно
<Newbie> я уже уже давал
<Newbie> сейчас
<artus> еще раз дай!
<artus> niketa: http://itpaste.ru/202367 приведи ярлык к такому виду ... должно будет запустить
<Newbie> http://itpaste.ru/202368
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /mnt
<Newbie> umount: /mnt: device is busy. 22:28
<Newbie> (In some cases useful info about processes that use 22:28
<Newbie> the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Newbie> с этой ошибкой что делать?
<[Raiden]> то что пишут
<[Raiden]> натрави лсоф или фузер на папку
<artus> ты того ))) cd сделай )  ато небось сидиш mnt ))
<Sergey_IT> Newbie, exit делал?
<Newbie> если бы словами можно было бить, то это было бы избиение
<Newbie> да, и рута вышел
<artus> самое главное понять в какую строчку мана он ша смотрит )))
<Newbie> ))
<artus> pwd и скажи где ты щас сидиш )
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/quickly-search-terminal-errors-using-google-hack/
<[Raiden]> интересная мысль
<artus> свистелка )
<Sashok> Привет всем. Я здесь новенький. Можно просто задать вопрос?
<artus> нет
<Newbie> а что с лсофом и фузером сделать надо
<Newbie> в чём проблема
<Sashok> Арус меня спугнул
<Newbie> почему не срабатывает анмаунт
<artus> хех )
<Newbie> Sashok, разьве ты не видишь?
<artus> !ask | Sashok
<ubuntuhelp> Sashok: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Newbie> Тут я задаю вопросы
<Newbie> ))
<artus> ога ))) в порядке очереди согласно купленым билетам )
<Sashok> Ок, спасибо. Подожду пока задающий вопросы удовлетворится :)
<[Raiden]> Newbie: lsof /mnt
<artus> Sashok: да спрашивай уже ))
<Newbie> завтра тогда заходи, хах
<artus> ато дествительно до завтра сидеть буш)
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsof /mnt
<Newbie> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<Newbie>       Output information may be incomplete.
<artus> O_o
<Newbie> Вот вот
<artus> кто такой /cow ?
<Newbie> А вы тут шутки шутите
<[Raiden]> корова
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sashok> Собственно, столкнулся с багом на Убунту 10.10, откатился к 10.04 а баг остался. Проблема в том, что при использовании меню "переход" на панели - запускается музыкальный проигрыватель
<Newbie> неочевидный ответ
<Newbie> Sashok так это же плюс
<Newbie> Помоему радоваться надо
<[Raiden]> Sashok: проблема в твоей хомпапке, в каком-то конфиге, возможно сделал запуск проигрывателя по клику на папку
<Sergey_IT> Sashok, на форуме было и не надо было откатываться из-за этого
<[Raiden]> +1
<artus> лечитцо удалением хоума )))
<Sashok> Немного не так поняли. Меня "переход" в апплете уведомлений на панели рабочего стола
<[Raiden]> накати обратно 10.10 ) И создай ещё юзера, пока не разберешся. Ну или перенеси на него то что надо из старой папки
<artus> снеси аплет уведомлений)
<artus> а че за переход в нем такой?
<Sashok> Может, не так называется, ну там "приложения", "переход", "система"
<artus> а причем тут аплет? )
<Newbie> Sergey_IT, может без анмаунта ребут сделать?
<Newbie> и почему должен сменится порядок загрузки в биос? оО
<artus> Sashok: ну в качестве выхода всегда можно сделать rm -rf ~/.config/
<Sashok> что это даст? В двух словах, плиз, я не совсем "продвинут"
<Newbie> это всё. конец
<artus> Sashok: снесет все настройки что ты делал в плане украшательств
<Newbie> даст тебе +100500 часов свободного времени без убунты
<artus> Sashok: кароче вернет вид рабочего стола к дефолтному значению
<Sashok> Хорошо, попробую. Благодарю за помощь.
<artus> ну и востановит все менюшки аплеты что ты убивал или перемещал )
<Newbie> что делать?
<Newbie> с этой ошибкой?
<artus> ниче ... ты ж примаунтил в /mnt корень?
<artus> ls -la /mnt покажи
<Newbie> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, если это, то да
<Newbie> http://itpaste.ru/202405
<[Raiden]> сашку по идее только дейсвиие на папку нао было поменять, а может и нет
<artus> ну вперед по тексту дальше
<artus> да хуже не будет
<Newbie> хех
<Newbie> дальше по тексту ребут
<artus> темболие если он даунгрейдилсо сохраняя все в хомяке ...
<artus> O_o
<artus> все сделал?
<Newbie> http://paste.org.ru/?0excrk
<[Raiden]> гоу
<artus> ну ты просетапил и обновил груб?
<Newbie> я не знаю, что ты хочешь мне сказать - но я весь список выполнил
<Newbie> кроме анмаунта
<Newbie> потому что там шляпа какая то
<Sergey_IT> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<artus> pwd покажи
<inkvizitor68sl> ех.
<inkvizitor68sl> бум ждать 38е ведро
<artus> ато окажетцо что ты сидиш в /mnt
<Sergey_IT> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<Newbie> /home/ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> sudo umount /mnt/boot
<artus> ну да .. в обратном порядке все отмаунчивай
<artus> у него бут не на отдельном разделе
<Sergey_IT> sudo umount /mnt
<Newbie> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /mnt
<Newbie> umount: /mnt: device is busy.
<Newbie>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Newbie>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Sergey_IT>  Newbie - это моя ошибка (никогда не восстанавливал граб)
<[Raiden]> пусть делает ребут. Линь сам всё отмаунтит. Чего париться
<artus> Newbie: позакрывай все что у тя открыто кроме терминала
<artus> хотя да
<Newbie> ребут?
<artus> да
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: ты про патч отзывчивости? ещё б свап пофиксили так вообще можно было б плясать.
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> че за патч отзывчивости? )
<[Raiden]> я уже попробовал ck патч + патчик автогруп. Вместе не скомпилилось )
<artus> а тама уже нвидию научили выгружатцо при хибернейте?
<[Raiden]> а на ванильное ядро пока лень
<Sergey_IT>  artus - гуи лучше отзывается
<[Raiden]> artus: у меня пашет хибернейт с нвидией
<artus> [Raiden]: поделись как выгружал модуль )
<Sergey_IT>  artus - при сильной загрузке проца
<edgbla> artus: http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=8413
<artus> Sergey_IT: дык оно и так вроде нормально отзываетцо)
<[Raiden]> никак. ПРосто работает хибернейт. а ваще есть папка в /etc  где-то , для скриптов которые выполнять при хибернейте и после
<edgbla> ужасно оно отзывается
<Sergey_IT>  artus - а там еще лучше
<edgbla> прибавить к этому свап и система вообще глохнет насмерть
<Newb1e> Уааааау!
<Newb1e> Я так рад, что отдался бы каждому из вас
<Newb1e> Но это не требуется, надеюсь)
<artus> Newb1e: починил чтоль?
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e, спасибо, теперь и я знаю как граб восстанавливать (за 3 года ни разу не надо было) :)
<Sergey_IT>  Newbie, потренировался на кошечках )))
<dinya24> привет.кто нибудь может помочь с двумя инет соединениями? есть билайн (ppp0 default route) и сумма (lan dhcp) в общем появилась необходимость с клиенского компа ходить через инет суммы вбиванием айпи шлюза и днс вручную.
<Newb1e> Теперь следуйщий вопрос, мне нужно запустить убунту с параметрами -noapci -nolapci и...
<artus> запускай )
<Newb1e> блин, трейтий забыл, напомните парамент, который называется как то -nomod...
<artus> проблема в чем ?
<artus> ..set
<Newb1e> как грамотно это дописать
<artus> ..eset
<Newb1e> во во
<Newb1e> я так понял нужно жать "е"
<artus>  /etc/default/grub
<Newb1e> и дописывать
<Newb1e> оу
<Newb1e> даже так
<artus> b fgltqn-uhe,
<artus> и апдейт груб
<Newb1e> окей
<Newb1e> /etc/default/grub где это?
<Newb1e> нашёл
<Newb1e> извеняюсь, ступил
<artus> :)
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e: sudo update-grub   а то тут пишут по всякому
<Newb1e> /etc/default/grub а куда в нём дописывать
<Newb1e> ?
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e: оставь копию файла под другим именем
<Newb1e> окей
<Newb1e> дописывать куда
<artus> эх... надо отрезать от хомяка под свап кусочег ))
<Newb1e> куда в грабе.сфг параметры дописывать?
<artus> нет!
<artus> я сказал куда
<Newb1e> ой
<Newb1e> тьфу
<Newb1e> да
<Newb1e> туда куда ты сказал
<Newb1e> а куда там?
<artus> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=793 concurrency=startpar"
<artus> сюда
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Newb1e> привет
<artus> Landgraff: дароф )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Newb1e> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vga=793 concurrency=startpar noapci nolapci nomodeset"
<Newb1e> вот так?
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e: ага
<artus> Newb1e: ну мои параметры можеш не писать)
<Newb1e> nomodeset правильно написанно?
<Newb1e> оу
<Newb1e> у тебя не дефолт
<artus> не ))
<Newb1e> nomodeset правильно написанно?
<Sergey_IT> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" - дефолтное
<Newb1e> оу, проблема
<Newb1e> почему я не могу этот документ изменять?
<Newb1e> он РО
<artus> потому что sudo nano
<Newb1e> что то
<Newb1e> что что*
<Newb1e> что писать то?
<artus> эх... как бе так ресайзнуть хомяк чтоб не выходить из системы
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e: редактор под sudo запустить
<Newb1e> попробую
<artus> alt+f2 gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Sergey_IT>  artus, а не боишься потерять данные
<Sergey_IT> ?
<artus> Sergey_IT: да боюсь )) но бутатцо влом ))
<artus> хотя стоп ...
<artus> мне ж не от хомяка отрезать надо )))
<artus> у меня хомяк всего 12ть гигов и 230 я отдельно под файло отдал )))
<Newb1e> Спасибо ребят
<Newb1e> Очень помогли
<artus> ща кааак поломаю все )))
<Newb1e> Завтра наверное зайду, опять буду вам мешать
<Sergey_IT>  Newb1e, учи матчасть! )
<Newb1e> Sergey_IT конечно
<Sergey_IT>  artus, смелый
<artus> хотя здаетцо мне ниче я не поломаю (((
<artus> у меня все на екстентеде ((
<Newb1e> Кстатие, вы в теме, а сколько у вас на это ушло?
<Sergey_IT> это не для нервных, пойду спать )
<Newb1e> Опыт какой, всмысле?
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e, в чем?
<Newb1e> в unix
<Sergey_IT> Newb1e, начинал с БЭСМ-4
<Newb1e> оу
<Sergey_IT> динукс - 3 года
<Newb1e> Серьёзный дядя
<Sergey_IT> несерьезный )
<Newb1e> Спасибо ещё раз за помощь
<Newb1e> Не прощаюсь)
<Newb1e> Спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> не за что - сам учусь )
<Sergey_IT> пока
<artus> чей то я как то ацки протупил ((
<artus> вся система у меня живет на extended (((
<[Raiden]> линю без разницы
<artus> вот только резайз я не могу сделать
<[Raiden]> тебе просто сначала надо отрезайзить сам экстендет раздел
<[Raiden]> а потом то чт овнутри
<artus> типа режем с конца, двигаем и наращиваем?
<[Raiden]> ну я незнаю какой у тебя там расклад. короче экстендет мона расширять \уменьшать
<artus> ну паппи мне только что с ливки ругнулось что раздел заблоченый и оно с ним ниче сделать не может (
<[Raiden]> я знаю 1 чудесную прогу
<[Raiden]> paragon hard disk manager , там вроде ест ьконверт экстендет в примари раздел.
<[Raiden]> там даже есть конверт динамических дисков в обычные, хотя на сайте мс написан очт оневозможно
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> чтоль акронисом еще посмотреть
<Areks> привет господа, подскажите в архиве есть мейкфайл как установить этот архивчик )
<artus> ток боюсь если полезу акронисом оно мне все uuid поломает
<artus> зачем вообще устанавливать архивчики?
<[Raiden]> слей где-нить то что я сказал 2010 года. Может пригодится ещё когда-нить. Оно даже экст4 видит не как экст3
<[Raiden]> акронис короче сливает
<artus> темболее если ты понятия не имееш как это делаетцо
<artus> ну парагоном я пользовалсо когдато
<artus> ша посмотрю
<Areks> надо
<artus> это тебе кажетцо
<Areks> короче это драйвер к принтеру
<artus> ищи репу
<artus> а дебки нет чтоль?
<[Raiden]> Areks: читай ридми и инсталл
<Areks> да есть
<[Raiden]> если они есть
<Areks> но она типо пишет зависимости нарушены
<artus> ну согласить чтоб оно их починило )
<Areks> не предлагает
<[Raiden]> читай короче текст в архиве или там где скачал. Эт осамое верное решение )
<[Raiden]> ну или make набери, только наверняка ошибки полезут, т.к. зависимости ставить надо
<Areks> make на что?
<[Raiden]> распаку архив , перейди в эту папку и набери make
<[Raiden]> или ./configure  , если там ест ьтакой файл, перед этим
<[Raiden]> и какой принтер?
<[Raiden]> может это не нуна
<Areks> [Raiden]: canon mp-630
<[Raiden]> тогда наверное  надо...
<artus> Areks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanonPrintersCanonMP620
<artus> ток тут четь 20й )))
<artus> а не ... все норм
<[Raiden]> может тебе этого хватит. там в архиве текстовик и написан очто куда класть
<[Raiden]> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/mp610linux/MP620%20and%20MP630%20enhanced%20PPDs/MP620-630-2.80-cups-ppds-1.5/ppdMP620-630en-1.5.tar.gz?r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fmp610linux%2Ffiles%2F&ts=1289951792&use_mirror=citylan
<[Raiden]> найдено тут http://mp610.blogspot.com/2009/01/new-mp620-and-mp630-printers-ppds.html
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-17
<Areks> artus: почитал
<Areks> artus: помогло
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления
<XuMuK> всем привед)
<artus> дароф
<XuMuK> artus: здароу) каг делищи?)
<artus> да помаленьку) вот думаю ломать систему или нет )
<XuMuK> чо за система то?
<artus> да захотелось мне свап расширить) а я чей то как то все закатал на екстентед раздел)
<XuMuK> ааа) тада уж переставлять, а то ты таг брутально... ломать))
<artus> ненене ... переставлять мне каакраз и не хочетцо)
<[Raiden]> прочитай хавту как сделать своп в файле
<[Raiden]> и конец мучениям
<artus> да в файле то я его делать умею ) но это не кошерно )
<artus> но бекапчик то системы я лутше щас сделаю )
<Ragnareg> всем ку, кто не спит
<Ragnareg> у меня вот какой вопросик, кто транслировал видео поток в сеть с помощью VLC
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> те кто спит :)
<artus> а вопрос в чем ? )
<Ragnareg> да вот не знаю с чего начать, нужно вещать видео в сеть
<[Raiden]> лор листаю, про патч
<[Raiden]> Товарищи! Это просто праздник какой-то, обычно при load avg > 5-10 тормоза нереальные, а сейчас при 60 музыка не заикается и ничего не тормозит (и это на говноселероне)!!
<[Raiden]> видимо завтра тоже посмотрю
<artus> Ragnareg: мой тебе совет ) глянь в гугле ) там гоотовых манов по вещанию вагон и маленькая тележка ) вплоть до прикручивания вебморды )
<Ragnareg> ну гуглю я в первую очередь, но то что я нашел не совсем мне подошло, решил еще спросить сдеся=)
<Ragnareg> на vlc нашел маны но они на старую версию
<Ragnareg> лана, пойду еще гуглить
<artus> Ragnareg: http://flance.onego.ru/2010/08/02/238
<artus> Ragnareg: http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo_New
<Ragnareg> о, это уже лучше)
<Ragnareg> о, пошло понемногу!!! ))
<artus> хех
<artus> а тар в 2 потока сжимать умеет?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Могу по секрету сказать, чт оесли ядер 2 , то надо хотя бы 3 потока, что бы 100% нагрузить
<[Raiden]> с cfs
<artus> да хоть 4ре )) тут главное умеет ли )
<Landgraff> народ кто знает как изменить подсветку синтаксиса по умолчаниюв gedit ?
<artus> хм... меньше 10 минут полный бекап системы .. круть )
<g0xff_> ustanovil ubuntu netbook a tut RU rasklantka ne postavilas
<g0xff_> kak ee ustanovit?
<g0xff_> i voobshe mne chota kazhetsya chto xbuntu budet bistree rabotat
<g0xff_> toka une interesen interfeysom, edobniy
<[Raiden]> да, хубунта будет быстрее чем юнити
<[Raiden]> настройки клавиатуры и локализации наверное сам найдешь...
<g0xff_> a mozhno ne pereustanavlivat ego postavit?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<artus> а лубунту еще быстрее )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ку) что бы новички без тебя делали))
<XuMuK> в том, что в России так много пипла сидит на убунте, есть нехилая часть твоей заслуги)
<g0xff_> рас рас
<g0xff_> нашел
<[Raiden]> ку
<XuMuK> artus: она и выглядит поприкольней))
<artus> ну lxde ниче так ... кавайненько )
<XuMuK> смысле я про lxde & xfce
<g0xff_> надо маме поставить нетбук едишен, ей будет понятней
<g0xff_> а для вэб-разрабочиков по интерфейсу что лучше?
<artus> а xfce такое уг что я тихо плачу... причем ниразу не меньше жрущее ресурсов
<XuMuK> чо больше нравицо
<XuMuK> строчить везде можно
<g0xff_> мне нетбук понравился шрифт
<artus> интерфейс для веб разработчика доставил )
<g0xff_> поумолчанию
<XuMuK> просто под гном побольше всего заточено
<[Raiden]> g0xff_: обычная версия тоже  быстрее чем юнити. По крайней мере визуально
<[Raiden]> *гномовская
<artus> g0xff_: маме не нетбук едишн надо.. маме надо чтоб работало и было 3 большие кнопка запуска браузера скайпа и че нить еще
<g0xff_> ей тока броузер фэйбук и скайп
<XuMuK> то есть кеды)
<g0xff_> вот нетбук подходит смотрю идеально
<artus> а уж че там бедет чтоять это как бе не важно совсем )
<XuMuK> всмысде для мамы)
<artus> ну воть ) зна 3тья выключить )
<artus> достаточно и коробки )
<XuMuK> они больше на винду смахиывают)
<[Raiden]> в 10.10 кубунте кстати есть ифейс для нетбуков. Правда только на шотах видел
<artus> с 3мя большими кнопками в центре )
<[Raiden]> http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/KNE_u_i.png
<g0xff_> в юнити можно ускоритель сделать? чтоб типа эфектов не было?
<XuMuK> чо то к релизу 10.10 они не так отвецтвенно подошли, как к 10.04
<XuMuK> косякоу было ппц
<XuMuK> щас не знаю...
<g0xff_> продуманей юнити еще не видел.. надо хромиум посмотреть
<[Raiden]> g0xff_: незнаю , знаю тольк очт ооно построено на вм mutter
<[Raiden]> отсюда и тормоза
<XuMuK> ну да, каг то таг)) тока кнопку систем надо убрать оттуда))
<g0xff_> а еще консколь русский не понимает
<XuMuK> а зачем в консоли русский?
<XuMuK> о_О
<g0xff_> не графическая консоль
<[Raiden]> а у тебя локаль русская ? Набери locale
<artus> XuMuK: ну некоторым шоб було )
<artus> [Raiden]: в бубунте надо реконфигурить для фреймбуфера )
<[Raiden]> g0xff_: ясно, сделай sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup и русский выберай  ну и кодировку  утф
<artus> там кая то вечная трабла с кодировкой)
<g0xff_> все русс
<[Raiden]> artus: незнаю, у меня нету траблы
<g0xff_> балин да тут и консоль в юнити классно настроена
<artus> не ... ну у меня тоже нету )))
<artus> но свежепоставленая бубунта в tty1 руский не умеет)
<[Raiden]> у меня умела, по крайней мере 2-3 последние версии
<[Raiden]> т.е. я это вообще не трогаю
<artus> ну до 9.04 точно не умела ) включительно )
<[Raiden]> раньше да
<g0xff_> всеравно квадратики.. лан потом разберусь
<artus> g0xff_: ты того ))) в новой консоли проверь)
<artus> лана... всем сноф
<[Raiden]> поход уот нетбук эдишенов 1 геморой
<g0xff_> не могу понять как в десктопе сделать комнбенацию клавиш на смену языка
<[Raiden]> g0xff_: в нетбук эдишене нету настройки клавиатуры?
<g0xff_> там чтото в опции не вижу по установки комбинации
<[Raiden]> там кнопка дополнительно была, точно не поммню
<[Raiden]> из кде пишу сча, ту тпо другому
<g0xff_> а вот нашел keyboard shortcute может тут есть смена языка
<g0xff_> как оно на инглиш называется?
<g0xff_> или это не это
<[Raiden]> кейборд шорткат не то
<[Raiden]> просто keyboard
<[Raiden]> в десктопе в меню система
<parfux> доброе утро. вопрос по с++:
<parfux> нужно ввести строку, сответсвенно выделить под нее память, а как выделить память ровно под размер строки
<parfux> ???
<parfux> например сейчас я делаю так: char buf[1000]; cin << buf;
<parfux> а как сделать динамическое выделение под размер строки?
<g0xff__> лубунту смотрю  на виндовз похож
<parfux> синдром утенка=)
<g0xff__> чаго?
<parfux> щас
<parfux> http://lurkmore.ru/Синдром_утенка
<g0xff__> угу уже прочел
<parfux> уважаемый g0xff, вы понимаете в программировании?
<g0xff__> да
<g0xff__> http://vk.com/app1859470 - мое творение
<parfux> щас
<parfux> ха забавно
<parfux> донат будет?
<g0xff__> продавать только кристаллы
<g0xff__> там уже возможно их купить
<g0xff__> кристаллы можно также найти в пирамиде
<g0xff__> кароче доната который нарушает дисбаланс не будет..
<g0xff__> есть донат который позволит чуть быстрее играть
<g0xff__> т.е. не ждать пока чар допустим 15мин будет востанавливатся а за 1кристалл востановить полностью жизни в алтаре
<g0xff__> ну и естесно можно образы и прочее за реал купить
<g0xff__> писал все под виндой.. вот решил отдохнуть от программинга, поизучать линукс и возможно тут лучше будет рабочее место
<parfux> ага
<g0xff__> и хочется настроить все на нетбук, т.к. батарея большая и можно на море итд программить
<parfux> тогда вопрос: как в с++ выделить память акурат под введенную строку?
<g0xff__> програмлю на пхп
<parfux> аа
<g0xff__> всмысле чтоб небыло переполнения буфера?
<parfux> ну да
<parfux> чтобы выделялось ровно столько сколько надо
<g0xff__> в детстве чуть изучал c++ как раз на freebsd
<g0xff__> уже позабыл все..
<g0xff__> тут есть вэб-программеры?
<g0xff__> какое у вас рабочее место?
<parfux> тебя софт интересует?
<parfux> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptana
<parfux> на базе эклипса
<parfux> зенд есть, но 300$ стоит
<parfux> EMACS=)
<g0xff__> http://blog.swlogic.eu/2010/04/01/001-pervyj/ - вот нашел статейку щаз читаю
<Volkodav>  чё за хрень непонятная на второй машине уже невозможно поменять splash  на грабе2 ?
<Volkodav> всё правильно ставится картинки - не видит в упор змей граб
<xopek> поставь не змею а черепашку
<Volkodav> просто засада
<chelaxe> ку
<DebianClone> ðÒÉ×ÅÔ.
<ubuntuhelp> DebianClone! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DebianClone> привет
<olejka> м
<olejka> asdlj,hjt enhj
<Offoffoff> олечка: сейчас Убунту тебя накажет
<olejka> Offoffoff: Да че то убунту дико зависла... отзывалась на клавишы спустя минуту
<olejka> наночь в виртуалбоксе оставил
<Offoffoff> олечка: дык.. Поставь нормально.
<olejka> в 10.10 aptitude выкинули?
<Offoffoff> олечка: да
<olejka> Offoffoff: Пока некогда, и не определился еще, убунту или генту.
<DebianClone> бери гебунту
<Offoffoff> DebianClone: и такое есть?
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<DebianClone> да
<olejka> Народ, у кого удалось нормально запустить BR под убунтой?
<Offoffoff> олечка: из Убунту всегда можно сделать Генту. Обратный процесс почти невозможен.
<Offoffoff> олечка: а чио эта?
<olejka> Blue Ray
<Offoffoff> олечка: apt-build никто не отменял... Вот тебе и Генту будет.
<Offoffoff> олечка: да без проблем.
<Offoffoff> олечка: играют. Я видел на лоре новость по битву с BR
<olejka> Offoffoff: Угу, ну если через секас только. =)
<Offoffoff> олечка: секас - эта карашоооо
<olejka> Offoffoff: Когда нефиг делать, и куча времени, да - неплохо.
<Offoffoff> олечка: дык.. блурей - это когда нефик делать.
<Offoffoff> олечка: это не тот случай, что продакшн
<olejka> Offoffoff: =) Увы, дома висит led панель на 46 дюймов, и смотреть на ней че нить кроме BR, как то уныло.
<Offoffoff> олечка: ну вот... секас! Ура!
<toxa> с бодрым утром!
<romanbailey> с добрым!
<olejka> ntcn
<olejka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> olejka, Есть контакт.
<kreker93> привет всем!
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого андроид?
<olejka> У меня
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, рассказывай, какие утилиты стоят
<|PATRI0T|> çäðàñòå âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> |PATRI0T|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: эм? утилиты или софт?
<inkvizitor68sl> софт
<inkvizitor68sl> ничерта толкового, кроме тулз для синхронизации найти не могу
<olejka> черт, долго писать.
<|PATRI0T|> здрасте всем.
<kreker93> |PATRI0T|:куку
<romanbailey> для синхронизации андройда чего используете?
<inkvizitor68sl> romanbailey, встроенную утилиту с гуглом + sms backup +
<romanbailey> спс, понял
<|PATRI0T|> хочу скомпилировать ядро 2.6.32 без initrd, не получается. не может найти корневой раздел. Какие драйвера на SATA нужно вкрутить(Чипсет ATI RX780, контроллер SB700, но такого ничего нет там)
<|PATRI0T|> *ядро дебиановское
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я ещё дочерта чего синкаю, но вряд ли оно тебе надо
<olejka> 3g watchdog, angry birds, app2 sd(Перенос софта на флешку а не на память телефона ) borg (bor) colornote, dropbox, esstrong, fbreader,handcent sms,iax agent(asterisk), metal detector, mini info, network info, openvpn, qik, emote rdp lite, robo defender, rom manager, sipdroid,terminal emulator,tiny dvr, titanium backup, torch, wyse,vkontakte, android 2.2 прошивка cyanogenmod 6.0.2 (надо обновиться)
<inkvizitor68sl> ух списочек
<olejka> для синхронизации родной гугль, только надо в конфиг синхронизации зайти и поставить чтоб он контакт обновлял.
<inkvizitor68sl> а jabber клиент есть?
<olejka> в маркет зайти и выбирай по вкусу
<inkvizitor68sl> да нету там)
<inkvizitor68sl> убогие они все
<inkvizitor68sl> bombus никак не портируют
<olejka> я вот жду какой нибудь внемяемый планшетник под android
<inkvizitor68sl> а talknaut под ведроид ужасен
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, galaxy tab же =+)
<inkvizitor68sl> вменяемый - что значит в твоём понимании именно?
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: хз, не юзаю, жду qip
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: android 3, 10 дюймовый экран
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> так андроида 3 ещё нету)
<olejka> вот и жду =)
<olejka> +проц от 1 гг, чип еупкф
<olejka> chip tegra
<inkvizitor68sl> та ф топку тегру
<olejka> оперативки - гиг
<inkvizitor68sl> в V7 покруче стоит чип
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: все равно что, лишь бы прилино графу отображал
<zmak> Доброе всем утро =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вот бы V7 пересобрали с нормальной батареей, дисплеем и так далее.
<olejka> v7 че це
<inkvizitor68sl> и памяти добавили бы
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, smart v7
<inkvizitor68sl> кетаец, но правильный кетаец
<inkvizitor68sl> на самом деле он для своего времени рулил и педалил
<inkvizitor68sl> да и сейчас неплох за свою цену
<olejka> ну или ipad
<inkvizitor68sl> ipad в топку
<inkvizitor68sl> тяжелый
<inkvizitor68sl> неудобный
<inkvizitor68sl> маркий
<nap01eon> zmak:доброе
<olejka> зато apple
<inkvizitor68sl> пф. и что такого?
<olejka> заточен под один девайс и в нем все гарантированно работает
<inkvizitor68sl> да лан
<olejka> а у андроида куча модификаций как и линукса
<inkvizitor68sl> жаббера толкового нет, ssh клиента нет, недобраузер и т.д.
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, я в курсе. у меня телефон Zeus =)
<inkvizitor68sl> суровый open source телефон, так сказать
<olejka> куплю - сравню, на крайняк, матери на кухню на стенку повешу. телик смотреть и новости в инете
<andersen> здорова, братва, а есть чо? (=
<olejka> или жене отдам
<olejka> короче, пристрою)
<inkvizitor68sl> вот для на стенку V7 много круче ipad'a
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта, знаете ли =0
<olejka> читаю про него... ну и по чем он ?
<inkvizitor68sl> $200 в среднем
<inkvizitor68sl> $186 в самом первом магазине, который его продавал, был.
<olejka> чето дешево, нетбуки дороже будут
<kreker93> о я вижу про андроид болтаете,был у меня один планшетник китайский,продал.Такого дерьма тупого и тармазнутого я еще в жизни не видел навроде и ресурсы у него норм потянулбы даже 2.1 а стоял 1.5(хуже симбеана)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, ну дык )
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, а кто тебе мешает 2.1 то поставить?
<kreker93> ну вопервых продал его уже,ну а во вторых нет на него прошивок
<kreker93> хотя щас может и есть
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, в смысле НЕТ прошивок?
<inkvizitor68sl> вы что, осатанели чтоле
<kreker93> ну он у мя был гдето пол года назад искал в нете не было.Или вы мне придлагаете самому собирать андрюшу?
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: не буянь, вполне возможно, сам видел, продается французкий топовый планшетник, а там андроид 1.5, и без маркета, и хрен обновишь. Народ на форуме плакался, рыдал, ну кушал кактус
<inkvizitor68sl> любой девай ведроидный (китайский в смысле) с полпинка шьётся дефолтным опенсорсным ведроидом
<inkvizitor68sl> без Google Apps который
<inkvizitor68sl> это только у HTC с мотороллой проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> я свой на 2.2 обновил на следующий день после опен-сорс релиза
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl:ну влюбом случае у меня его больше нету,и я не жалею))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> SMS backup + смски то как раз и не забэкапил оО
<olejka> У SmartQ V7 экран 7 дюймовый.... Андроид еще можно юзать. А вот для 10 дюймовых только 3-й андроид будет оптимизирован
<xopek> бекапить эсэмэски это круто...
<inkvizitor68sl> нуачо
<olejka> И проц у него 600 mhz, у меня дизайр помощнее будет.
<kreker93> SmartQ v7 интересный аппарат!За такую цену,вот только нафига 3 оси сразу?
<inkvizitor68sl> от банка, с паролями всякими
<olejka> 1 ghz
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, чтобы выбирали
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, ну дык... ему уже больше года
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl:всеравно нафиг нада
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, win CE - чтобы как навигатор его юзать
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта - это убунта
<olejka> имхо либо ipad либо ждать
<andersen> а я суровый человек. у меня siemens a52-и тот не нужен :)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, угу. adam inkpad ждать
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, тегра, 10 дюймов, 10+ часов батареи
<kreker93> на нем линукс 100лет грузиться
<kreker93> а че там за дистрибутив?
<inkvizitor68sl> где ?
<kreker93> v7
<inkvizitor68sl> бубунта ARMная
<kreker93> ого эта убунта
<kreker93> не ожидал
<inkvizitor68sl> вполне ничё так бегает кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> если поковырять
<inkvizitor68sl> даже многозадачная )
<olejka> хм адам интересен =)
<kreker93> ну да видео вот посмотрел фильмы норм проигрывает да и работает быстро,ну включаеться мин 5(образно)
<inkvizitor68sl> фильмы он проигрывает 1920x1080 без тормозов на панели
<inkvizitor68sl> по hdmi
<kreker93> хм... а какой там андроид?
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.1 есть
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.2 не помню, собралили инсталлятор
<inkvizitor68sl> но в любом случае 2.2 на него есть, вопрос в геморройности установки =)
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: обычный двд рип да =)
<kreker93> вот это очень хорошо что 2.1
<olejka> Надо заказать адам
<kreker93> 2.2 еще лудше там флэш есть
<olejka> рискнуть через клевер?
<kreker93> а че за адам?
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, а толку от флега на таких устройствах  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> флеша*
<inkvizitor68sl> я пыттался включить на своём зевсике
<kreker93> фидео в котнакте смотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> самый приммитивный банне пожрал весь цпу
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, пффф.
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, вконтакте оно и так прекрасно смотрится
<inkvizitor68sl> в html5
<kreker93> ну да с 2.1 поддержка есть  и норм
<kreker93> olejka:че за адам?
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, adam inkpad погугли
<kreker93> не че так
<kreker93> archos хорошие девайсы делает
<inkvizitor68sl> софта под андроиид мало хорошего
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя сам андроид самодостаточен
<inkvizitor68sl> как телефон
<kreker93> софта мало?
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы гугл прикрутил гуйню для смсок и логов звонков в gmail...
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, ну  не мало, а хорошего мало
<inkvizitor68sl> джаббер клиенты все топпорные
<olejka> 3 релиза дождись, думаю  все будет
<inkvizitor68sl> emess есть, но когда его ещё допилят
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, мне 3й не светит)
<olejka> Сейчас они работают над тем, чтоб повысить юзабилити системы, и    люди отказались от всяких сторонних украшений
<kreker93> да говорят 3 будет просто супер,переделают усе
<chelaxe> а под убунту запустят шнягу для запуска apk файлов или это так трезвон был?
<kreker93> Archos 5 Internet Tablet.Вот нафига планшету 500гб хард?
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, в смысле нафиг?
<inkvizitor68sl> это плеер же ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> и достаточно долгоживущий
<kreker93> 500гб!!!!!
<kreker93> это дофига
<inkvizitor68sl> это мало
<inkvizitor68sl> это ужасно мало
<olejka> ага вот, archos недоделанный француз
<inkvizitor68sl> мне террабайта с трудом хватает
<olejka> его если брать то 10ую серию.ю
<inkvizitor68sl> и скинуть все фильмы на плеер я был бы не против
<kreker93> inkvizitor68sl:блин я 160 забить не могу а тебе терабайту мало
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> HD
<olejka> а у меня br =(
<inkvizitor68sl> 8-16 фильмов - вот и нет 160 гигов
<olejka> купил недавно 2 тб винт, за неделю терабайта не стало
<olejka> средний фильм 45 гигов, ремуксы примерно по 20 гигов
<kreker93> нафиг хд в на плеер не,ты наверно путаешь HD&FillHD
<olejka> а ремуксы обычно кладут сериями
<kreker93> full
<inkvizitor68sl> kreker93, p1080 в общем.
<kreker93> ну full
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига -> подключить моник по hdmi, а не включать жужжащее чудовище
<kreker93> hd метров 700 весит
<olejka> Я не верю что hd формат потянется на таких девайсах =)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, ну на V7 то тянет
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, я знаю 6 человек, которые купили V7 тупо ради того, чтобы поставить его рядом с плазмой =)
<inkvizitor68sl> фоторамка, будильник, плеер. фсё. )
<kreker93> olejka:hd потянит строго а вот фуллхд виг его знает
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: Я смотрю фильмы на http://www.samsung.com/ru/consumer/televisions/televisions/tv-led/UE46C7000WWXRU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<kreker93> Archos 5 Internet Tablet прочитал только обычный хд поддерживает фулл не тянет
<kreker93> ну вот фильмов 600 на него можно положить
<inkvizitor68sl> хм... интересно... а можно ли gmail научить слать смски оО
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы даже через ведроид
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl:Я всем подклчил на телефонах imap и забил на смс.... Все довольны.
<inkvizitor68sl> та это понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> но не всем же так можно сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> банку, например, imap не подключишь =)
<olejka> Пока такой проблемы я еще не имел
<jillsmitt_h> в банку можно посадить кого-нибудь и забить
<olejka> http://notionink.in/ все таки крут..... И всеж не знаю, мож лучше и ipad для сравнения взять
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<kreker93> кто нить ставил андроид на нетбук?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> мышь не пахала корректно
<kreker93> блин у мя на 1.6 интернет не как не подключался,а 2.2 аццки лагало
<kreker93> ябы погонял 2.2
<inkvizitor68sl> чобы ещё то поставить
<kreker93> винамп поставь))
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня плеер хардварные есть
<inkvizitor68sl> хардварный*
<kreker93> ну тогда ставь пиво
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<olejka> господа кто серваки с ssd уже собирал?
<inkvizitor68sl> мну
<olejka> и как по сравнению с sas?
<inkvizitor68sl> смотря на каких задачах
<olejka> 1cv8
<inkvizitor68sl> мы клиентам ставим sas под систему+логи в RAID1 и ssd для баз и файлов сайта
<olejka> ну и личные ощущения
<inkvizitor68sl> не, для 1с не тестили)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, хм... время отклика - меньше времени отклика сети =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вот ощущения.
<olejka> адмам инк идет с ssd винтом... блять, что я за админ без ssd диска, чтоза нафиг... поеду ща куплю
<inkvizitor68sl> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, ничо
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас будет ведро 38е
<inkvizitor68sl> с ssd с btrfs это будет жесть
<jillsmitt_h> после старта X и завершения его работы, в консоли все сдвигается на экран вниз
<jillsmitt_h> http://itmages.ru/image/view/78594/694d3785
<jillsmitt_h> кто сталкивался?
<xopek> jillsmitt_h, я
<jillsmitt_h> xopek, как чинил?
<xopek> на карте нвидиа
<jillsmitt_h> да
<xopek> дрова косячные были
<xopek> я ставил старее версию
<jillsmitt_h> это последние доступные
<xopek> ну у меня это было с год назад
<jillsmitt_h> ты отписывал нвидии уже?
<xopek> я версию 96 тогда ставил
<xopek> не-а. нахрена я буду отписывать)
<xopek> починят в любом случае)
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: jjjj
<inkvizitor68sl> мм?
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: ооо Уже хочу!
<olejka> когда 38 выхходит?
<inkvizitor68sl> а черт знает)
<jillsmitt_h> xopek, это 260 дрова, все говорит о том, что они могут быть не в курсе
<inkvizitor68sl> через годик)
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, там тот 200 строчный патч в коробке будет
<xopek> jillsmitt_h, ну отпишись. а версию поставь чуток старее, мб поможет
<olejka> Круть сказочная... бекапы виртуалок снапшотами делать.
<olejka> можно конечно и lvm, но brtfs выглядить вкуснее
<inkvizitor68sl> ну виртуалки давать клиентам на ssd мягко говоря неразумно
<citadeldimon> всем привет, пидгин у всех входит в аську? у меня со вчера отказывается в нее входить.
<inkvizitor68sl> citadeldimon, ssl выруби
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: пока все на sas, а почему неразумно?
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, ресурс перезаписи
<inkvizitor68sl> они одним atime убьют ssd за год
<citadeldimon>  inkvizitor68sl: спасибо, не посмотрел в эту сторону
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: пока все на sas подождем спокойно промышленной реализации
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<olejka> интересно
<olejka> Если купить на комп корзину для 2.5 поставить ssd диск, зашифровать его. Как долго он проживет ?
<inkvizitor68sl> если на обычном десктопе, с noatime с btrfs -o ssd - то лет 10
<olejka> под виндой
<inkvizitor68sl> под виндой  фз
<kreker93> ох щас кеды как поставлю!
<kreker93> ох!
<rapidsp> ах!
<kreker93> а на кедах наутилус робит?
<kreker93> ато долфин гавно
<rapidsp> ))))
<rapidsp> началось
<rapidsp> можно даже попытатьм=ся гном-панель прикрутить :)
<kreker93> )))
<rapidsp> юзай крузадер
<olejka> кто    в астере рубит?
<olejka> в астериске
<kreker93> ох нифигасе 30 мин ставиться будут!емае
<andersen> что сегодня никто не холиварит про icq? ^_^
<jillsmitt_h> icq же завершили свою работу
<jillsmitt_h> все
<olejka> ?
<andersen> да? то есть аськи больше нет? как это?
<jillsmitt_h> они сделали анализ, оказалось кроме ботов 99% пришельцев 1% и людей 5% никто не пользуется ей
<jillsmitt_h> решили прекратить поддержку icq
<andersen> а, ну и пофиг.
<jillsmitt_h> причем всех людей причислили к ботам по IQ
<olejka> как называет англинйский интернет магазин... помню есть в имени слово clever
<olejka> или как то так
<andersen> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andersen, Понг.
<olejka> ага вот http://www.clove.co.uk/
<WKot> Добрый день, у меня ubuntu 10.04 со всеми обновлениями. Но с недавних пор Empathy 2.30.3 и Пиджин никак не могут подключиться к icq... Empathy пишет: ошибка сети...
<WKot> что делать? о.О
<andersen> так аська же не работает
<WKot> работает qip радостно подключается
<WKot> у всех, у кого виндовс, сидят на асе...
<jillsmitt_h> и мы искренне сочувствуем им
<jillsmitt_h> ломка пройдет оклемаешься
<WKot> не, я с 9.04 на ubunte))) это не ломка))
<schallfey> hiall
<jillsmitt_h> тебе не кажешься что ICQ и Ubuntu - это совершенно разные вещи
<jillsmitt_h> два совета: 1) настрой странспорт ICQ для Jabber, 2) если совет номер 1 не помог - пиши в AOL писмо благодарности
<WKot> jillsmitt_h: мне кажется что Empathy - стандартная программа, которая идёт с коробки. и этот клиент поддерживает icq...
<jillsmitt_h> тебе плохо кажется
<mva> @lartc
<mva> !lartc
<ubuntuhelp> http://www.n-ix.com/ipesin/translations/howto/lartc/lartc.html || http://lartc.org/
<WKot> jillsmitt_h: спасибо)))) я и забыл что jabber творит чудеса)
<SergeyIT> доброго времени
<schallfey> Ñêàæèòå, êàê óñòàíîâèòü kde4.5.3 íà êóáóíòó 10.04 ?
<jillsmitt_h> WKot, не за что
<jillsmitt_h> WKot, не используй empathy
<jillsmitt_h> установи Gajim и настрой транспорты
<WKot> jillsmitt_h: почему?
<SergeyIT> icq войны, день третий...
<WKot> понял...)))
<jillsmitt_h> так внимание
<jillsmitt_h> у всех, у кого проблема сдвига TTY на один экран вниз после выхода из Xorg
<jillsmitt_h> убирать пакетные драйверы из репов и ставить руками дрова с оффсайта
<artus> это ты о чем ?
<jillsmitt_h> запастиль заголовочными файлами ядра и пакетом build-essential
<SergeyIT> а если таких дров нет?
<jillsmitt_h> xopek, знает о чем я
<jillsmitt_h> речь идет о nvidia
<jillsmitt_h> такие дрова есть
<SergeyIT> ааа )
<olejka> не, нафиг, я ink adam штук 10 точно куплю
<andersen> это новый телефон от гугла?
<olejka> Не, денег не хватит.
<olejka> andersen: Планшет, от индусов
<andersen> что в нем такого?
<andersen> он на дебиане?
<DebianClone> Чем  тру бинарные часы отличаются от обычных на аплете в xfce?
<SergeyIT> пользовать только в позе лотоса?
<olejka> andersen:  http://www.notionink.in/
<jillsmitt_h> DebianClone, все часы показывают одно и то же - время
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt_h, нет, некоторые на целый час точнее московских
<jillsmitt_h> SergeyIT, не одно и то же время, а одно и то же - время =)
<jillsmitt_h> что за веб-технология http://www.notionink.in/ применялась?
<jillsmitt_h> эффектно сделано
<kreker93> ява походу
<olejka> elink
<olejka> А тьфу =) ступил
<kreker93> не не ява
<kreker93> может хтмл5 тошо проц грузит на 98%
<staff_nowa> всем привет может есть какой словарь для линукса англо русский
<staff_nowa> ?
<DebianClone> онлайн словарь только
<DebianClone> переводчика никакого нет
<z13> Привет
<kreker93> привет
<z13> однако не очень удобноРвслепую текст наÐбирать. поставил консольную TinyIRC
<kreker93> не всетаки кеды полный ...
<kreker93> ну поставь обычный клиент
<z13> кодировка ютф, а вводимый текст всеравно не видно.
<z13> мне надо консольный.
<DebianClone> гугл переводчик не подходит?
<z13> я с сервака сижу
<kreker93> а
<z13> иксов нет
<z13> попробуем счас другой клиент
<z13> .йгше
<ivan_> Хлопцы, кеды сам внешние харды подмонтируют, а как отмонтровать, чтобы данные не пропадали? Через консоль или есть утлиты?
<ivan_> *сами.
<artus> w3m
<kreker93> снаси кеды!они зло
<ivan_> Нет. Мне нравятся кеды, они удобные.
<kreker93> удобные?=-O
<kreker93> они свистоперделка
<ivan_> Каждому своё :) .
<kreker93> 3е вроде норм были
<kreker93> по мне вообще е17 самый крутой)только он сырой еще глюков многовато
<z13> О!
<z13> счас все нормально
<kreker93> z13:просто любопытно а для чего серв?
<z13> тестовый. ЛАМП.
<z13> графики нагрузки на циски на нем рисую
<kreker93> янс
<kreker93> ясно)
<z13> да так, пхп и мускулом побаловаться иногда.
<z13> полядеть мониторинги и еще че.
<z13> на винде был он, дак глючить начал. перезалил под убунту
<DebianClone> Вообще компьютер без итеренета -  это бксполезная жестянка!!!
<DebianClone> бесполезная*
<artus> да ты чтооо...
<jillsmitt_h> ну не такая уж и бесполезная
<olejka> как заставить crontab раз в сутки выполнять одну команду?
<olejka> DebianClone: Да? скажи это оператоам рулящим на станках =)
<DebianClone> А че на ней можно поделать?
<artus> * 1 * * * zzz
<kreker93> DebianClone:комп с линуксом без нета безполезная железяка,на винде хоть в игрульки поиграть можно
<SergeyIT> olejka, забей время когда, и все
<olejka> DebianClone: На немецких винда 2000 юзается, на некоторых попроще Dos
<DebianClone> Я не играю
<kreker93> DebianClone:ну я тоже,но всеже...
<DebianClone> инет безценный источник информации
<DebianClone> бес*
<kreker93> без нета былобы веселее
<DebianClone> да ну нах
<kreker93> ни ктобы не задротил и все гуляли
<olejka> artus: каждый час выполнять команду zzz ?
<kreker93> хотя не без нета а без онлайн игр
<DebianClone> это и новости и  энциклопедия
<artus> kreker93: дык че ты тут забыл? туши машину и фперед на улицу )))
<SergeyIT> artus, и 60 раз вызовется в течение часа
<kreker93> artus:я болею)))
<artus> SergeyIT: ыыы... я еще не спаль )
<SergeyIT> artus, заметно ;)
<olejka> SergeyIT: sudo nano /etc/crontab ?
<artus> неа )
<SergeyIT> olejka, от юзера crontab -e
<SergeyIT> для рута с sudo
<olejka> мне надо чтоб sarg ночью делал подсчет
<SergeyIT> а от какого юзера он запускается?
<olejka> рут
<SergeyIT> тогда sudo crontab -e
<SergeyIT> olejka и не забудь пустую строку в конце
<z13> mva[N900]: Приветствуем!
<olejka> типа 01 01 * * *    sarg ?
<SergeyIT> olejka да
<olejka> SergeyIT: Спасибо
<SergeyIT> не мне. а man crontab'у )
<olejka> Кто делал nfs шару на freenas?
<kreker931> гном лук работает?
<z13> kreker931: обычно эльф лук работает. гном топор работает. а гном лук не особо.
<kreker931> z13:ну ясно.
<kreker931> реально gnome-look сейчас работает?
<z13> kreker931: объясни подробнее. я вот ниче не понял, про что ты. как понял - объяснил
<kreker931> сайт gnome-look не открывается только
<kreker931> у меня?
<z13> kreker931: неа. у меня ни гном ни кде не хочет
<kreker931> фух я думал у мя инет лагает.Надеюсь с сайтом не чего не случилось)
<SergeyIT> и чего народ нервным стал (. Не открывется и сразу паника
<andersen> это вы еще наших бухгалтерров не видели. особенно кассира, когда корпоративная почта накрывается. ;-)
<andersen> она на меня таким умоляющим взглядом смотрит и чуть не плачет
<z13> бухи - лажа. вы не видели ит-директора, который наличие инета только по аське и видит
<andersen> z13 ИТ-директор?
<z13> угу
<z13> не я... я сисадмин
<olejka> =)
<kreker931> незнаете OpenGEU еще рабочий проект или его забросили?
<arikchan> Проверка кодировки
<olejka> У кого есть учетка в sipnet.ru кто может подсказать их внутренний курс валюты
<z13> Не поддерживается Canonical Ltd.
<z13> kreker931: судя по вики - последняя версия вышла год назад. судя по сайту - кто-то на нем спамит. активное развитие нот детектед!
<kreker931> да я не про кононикал вообще проект еще рабочий?этоже не офф форк убунту ясень пень что каноникал не поддержживает
<z13> я ответил на твой вопрос?
<kreker931> блин кто знает норм дистрибутивы с е17?на убунте желательно
<kreker931> z13:ответил
<z13> kreker931: принципиально е17?
<kreker931> ну да
<z13> kreker931: так-то да. красивенько.
<z13> по вопросам фен-шуя и подобного украшательства не ко мне. =) я люблю практичность.
<kreker931> j uyjvker pfhf,jnfk)
<kreker931> блин
<kreker931> гномлук заработал)
<ctrlok> хай2олл
<kreker931> куку
<ctrlok> есть пиплы хавающие опенбсд ?)
<ctrlok> ну или может так помогут кто
<ctrlok> не могу найти момент где я туплю
<andersen> мир, дружба, фрибзд!
<kreker931> сру
<kreker931> с.р.у.
<skai-falkorr> ыпч
<ctrlok> добавил юзера для фтп. прописал его в ftpchroot дал права на папку в каталоге /ftp/username перенес хом в эту папку
<ctrlok> но не заходит, падла
<andersen> ctrlok: логи
<ctrlok> логи кого?
<ctrlok> :)
<andersen> еще кузьма прутков говорил: зри в логи
<kreker931> ааааааааа е17хочу
<sagamor> ВСЕМ привет!!!!!
<kreker931> ку!!!
<ctrlok> сказать по правде, мой вар\лог\мессаджес, которым я привык пользоваться на линухе - на опенбсд как то и молчит
<andersen> логи фтп сервера, конечно
<ctrlok> var/log/ftpd девственно чист
<ctrlok> ох уж этот опенбсд
<ctrlok> сто раз уже подобное под федорой делал
<ctrlok> кстати, может надо фтпд рестартануть? но я его тут и накйти то не могу
<andersen> иди к опенбздшникам. тут убунтоводы и прочие сочувствующие
<ctrlok> угу. то я так , в ирк зашел - сразу сюда подключило
<ctrlok> по старой памяти :)
<kreker931> ладно пойду в урбантеррор порублю
<sharikoff> skai: q
<sharikoff> artus|znc|: пинг
<skai> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/78638/2600016d
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> опять...
<sharikoff> британские ученые разработали програмку..
<ctrlok> на опенбсд висит только один бот
<ctrlok> ну пипец
<ctrlok> всё ни как у людей :)
<sharikoff> за 10 лет 2 известных уязвимости
<sharikoff> о чем там базарить то
<skai> sharikoff: погоди.скрин еще грузится:)
<skai> sharikoff: а гном терминал годен:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> дизанеры убунту опять поработали
<skai> sharikoff: вещества еще есть значит:)
<sharikoff>  skai ты чо оп чтоли?
<skai> sharikoff: ^_^
<sharikoff> фига се
<sharikoff> крут
<skai> sharikoff: теперь мне нельзя устраивать срачи на канале:(
<sharikoff> ха ха =))
<skai> sharikoff: ну такие.особо мощные:)
<sharikoff> ну ты хоть адекватен
<sharikoff> это радует
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: а кто у нас неадыкватные?ну кроме того, кого нельзя называть?
<sharikoff> =)
<antik> ребята, подскажите работающий icq-транспорт
<SergeyIT> skai, я неадекват )
<skai> SergeyIT: что еще ожидать от человека с ником СергейОНО :)
<SergeyIT> skai, и с тараканами в голове ))
<Taurendil> antik, icq.skovpen.org
<SergeyIT> skai, да, поздравляю со вступлением в должность (когда банкет?)
<sharikoff> antik: юзай мой
<sharikoff> мне не жалко
<skai> antik:
<sharikoff> icq.ircn.ru
<skai> http://jabberworld.info/%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%B4%D1%8B_ICQ_%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2
<skai> внизу ссылка на публичные транспорты
<antik> да меня достало перебирать кучи неработающий транспортов из подобных спиской =)
<antik> sharikoff: спасибо
<sharikoff> antik: немазашо
<skai> antik: там маленький список, постоянно обновляющийся.я юзал раньше талк.мипт.ру
<antik> так, вот теперь тогда возник вопрос... почему на icq.ircn.ru не находится ни одного сервиса. Использую Pidgin  и аккаунт от google
<antik> осуществляю поиск в службах, и список пустой...
<Taurendil> юзай gajim
<antik> в том-то и дело, что менять клиент не хочу. И вести холивары а эту тему тоже не хочется
<[koshka]> утра
<antik> и вам того же
<skai> antik: попробуй talk.mipt.ru
<Taurendil> да уже обед))
<[koshka]> и с днем студента xD
<skai> или как он там назывался
<skai> [koshka]: вечер давно:)опять спишь до обеда?
<[koshka]> Taurendil, нуу...
<antik> [koshka]:  так он же каждый день - день студента =)
<[koshka]> я поздно легла )
<sharikoff> antik:  попробуй icq.jabber.ircn.ru
<Taurendil> да я сам только недавно встал))
<[koshka]> у меня только час дня )
<[koshka]> ;D
<Taurendil> у нас 2
<sharikoff> у нас 7 вечера
<skai> у меня 5 часов
<Taurendil> sharikoff, это где?)
<sharikoff> в иркутске
<Taurendil> [koshka], у вас еще тепло?) у нас уже 4 градуса
<[koshka]> днем около 20
<Taurendil> оООО
<Taurendil> ппц, круто вам)
<skai> [koshka]: двадцать со знаком минус?
<[koshka]> skai, плюс)
<[koshka]> у нас -20 практически не бывает ))))
<skai> [koshka]: эт где?
<[koshka]> в Крыму:)
<Taurendil> [koshka], море видно из окна?
<skai> [koshka]: никогда не был:)
<[koshka]> Taurendil, да) видно
<skai> у нас от -50 до плюс 40 колеблется:)
<Taurendil> я по нему скучаю
<[koshka]> брр..ну у нас в этом году лето вообще ужасное было))
<[koshka]> 48 в тени ток было
<[koshka]> а на солнце вообще находится нельзя было) и вода в море была 28 - 30 градусов )
<skai> [koshka]: у тебя ужасное?! у меня летом еле еле +15 набиралось.на солнце
<[koshka]> бррр..
<[koshka]> а  ты где живешь?
<[koshka]> у нас в том году на новый год, 31 числа + 19 было)
<Taurendil> skai, это не тру лето) [koshka] я был в коктебеле этим августом, подыхали)
<skai> [koshka]: юг сибири:)новокузнецк
<[koshka]> эх..надл пить чай и делать комп.графику
<skai> [koshka]: эххх...надо пить чай, есть завтракообедоужин...
<dimzet> эй господа я в магадане живу
<andersen> ыыы. у нас на работе все с у ма сходят по сериалу "во все тяжкие"
<skai> dimzet: дада.молодец.возьми с полки пирожок
<dimzet> и +15 это крайне прияная температурадля лета
<andersen> только что один статистик предложил ограбить нашу лабораторию (=
<skai> andersen: вот к чему были эти две несвязные фразы?
<andersen> для производсьва метамфетамина (=
<andersen> skai: так понятно? 9=
<skai> andersen: ну а как метамфитамин связан с убунту?
<dimzet> yfghzve.
<dimzet> напрямую
<andersen> умолкаю.
<dimzet> без метанфитамина убунта кажется сероватой =)
<Taurendil> хахаахаа
 * skai не любит наркоманов и их фанатиков
<andersen> и это говорит фанатик опенсорса
<TomFarr> http://www.zoopicture.ru/wp-content/gallery/dog/dog19/dog_19_13.jpg
<skai> andersen: а где же я фанатик то?я пользователь
 * dimzet вручае флаг skai
<skai> dimzet: ой спаааасибаааа:)
<skai> мне флаг дали^_^
<dimzet> да с радостью
<dimzet> только это не я
<[koshka]> skai, нет) только пить чай
<skai> dimzet: да ну?ты же дал флаг в руки только что:)
<dimzet> ну я не думал что так все обернется =))
<dimzet> теперь надо аккуратнее с флагами
<skai> dimzet: или раздавай их направо и налево:)и пущай будет анархия
<skai> фанаты баньши есть?
<dimzet> =)
<dimzet> шо есть баньши
<dimzet> если из мифологии
<skai> banshee
<dimzet> то фанаты редкость
<skai> плеер такой
<dimzet> аа... неее
<dimzet> эт не ко мне
<skai> ну у дедбифа то есть фанаты.хоть он и посредственный
<dimzet> фанаты есть у всех
<skai> у всех?нука подняди руки все мои фанаты:)
<dimzet> на то и убунта чтоб не было winows media player
<dimzet> я что то подсел на xmmp
<dimzet> ностальгия по временам властвования winamp
<skai> mpd хватает для всего
<dimzet> эт куда меня послали?? =)
<skai> dimzet: за поиском истины и удобства юзания music player daemon
<dimzet> вай
<skai> dimzet: и еще за яблочным соком.я пить хочу
<dimzet> к демонам
<dimzet> далековато доставлять
<dimzet> у меня только кофе
<skai> вообще сила демонов в никсах - это сила:)
<skai> dimzet: ты куда флаг забрал?
<dimzet> ну хватит
<dimzet> а то тут начались речи фанатика
<dimzet> баньши демоны
<dimzet> это ж до оккультизма недалеко
<dimzet> а это канал свободный от любых вероиповеданий
<dimzet> да и мал я еще опы раздавать
<dimzet> как говориться оп дал оп взял
<skai> ну демоны то в убунте вполне реальны:)
<dimzet> тссс..... никому не говри
<skai> два основных моих - трансмиссион и мпд
<kreker93> еще и зомби есть
<dimzet> это с какого круга?
<dimzet> =)
<skai> чтобы через вебморду торрентами рулить и с конечьков за музоном наблюдать хоткеями
<dimzet> ну вот опять маты
<dimzet> ну что же такое как с вами общаться
<skai> dimzet: не все незнакомые тебе слова являются матами^_^
<dimzet> а откуда мне знать
<skai> ну хотя бы оттуда, что маты запрещены на канале
<skai> sharikoff: не ты единственный новость про терминал прочел
<skai> sharikoff: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124503
<[Dmitry]> (14:28:13) режим (-o skai) установлен ChanServ
<[Dmitry]> skai: ы? Уже? :)
<[Dmitry]> @deop skai
<skai> [Dmitry]: дык:)как есть ваше благородие:)
<[Dmitry]> )
<[Dmitry]> skai: Скай сразу одобрил?
<skai> [Dmitry]: типо шапки долой в присутствии барина? сразу.ну через пару часиков
<[Dmitry]> Всмысле тот что райдер)
<skai> я заявочку на ланчпад кинул в команду и апрувили.часов 16 назад пока я спал - дали шапку^_^
<skai> [Dmitry]: как сказал шариков - я хоть адекватный:)
<[Dmitry]> Бгг
<skai> [Dmitry]: а что?ви таки хотите чтото на порасказать намекнуть?:)
<[koshka]> :))
<[koshka]> адекватный,адекватный:)))
<skai> [koshka]: спасибо му.....девушка:))
<skai> load/unload cycle count value: 16258
<skai> это сильно плохо?
<kosh59> сколько лет жестаку?
<andersen> это неплохо
<skai> kosh59: ну полтора месяца
<chelaxe> народ как сделать так чтобы инет на мобиле был по wi-fi от бука с подключенного к лан с впн
<chelaxe> при этом нехочется делать из бука это постоянно а только когда нужно
<skai> chelaxe: превратить бук в вафляточку
<skai> chelaxe: пробросить все вызовы по вифи к лан (раздать инет на вафлю) и просто конектить мобилку не?
<chelaxe> ага так хочу
<skai> chelaxe: ну делай
<chelaxe> хмс как? 0_о
<skai> chelaxe: ну я точно помню, что на форуме подобное было.распарсить и под себя переделать
<[koshka]> kosh59, ку)
<skai> chelaxe: ну или гуевый фаирстартер может в чем пригодится
<[koshka]> ой,Скай,Скай )))
<DebianClone> Зачем нам национальная ОСь?? Альта мало что ли?
<skai> DebianClone: зачем нам очередной срач? лора мало чтоли?
<DebianClone> меня в talks не пускают :)
<skai> DebianClone: дык ктож тебе виноват то в этом?
<DebianClone> не я, точно
<DebianClone> евреи
<DebianClone> есть же еще ASP lin'
<DebianClone> она ведь тоже будет на Линукс ядре
<DebianClone> чего дурака валять?
<skai> DebianClone: а еще есть архив дистровотчка.чеж не взять оттуда что нибудь?
<DebianClone> винда же открывает исходный код для спец служб, пускай на ее основе сделают
<DebianClone> :)
<deimosmaker> привет всем))
<skai> deimosmaker: что сломал?
<deimosmaker> )))
<deimosmaker> еще ничего))
<skai> а что тогда счастливый такой?
<[koshka]> привет
<DebianClone> кошка
<[koshka]> день студента мб)
<[koshka]> что?
<DebianClone> сколько лет?
<[koshka]> это так важно?)
<skai> где служил?
<DebianClone> да!
<skai> почему не в армии?
<punkoff> thon
<skai> punkoff: ерщт
<deimosmaker> знаете... ездить на мотоцикле в снег - супер
<skai> deimosmaker: а мотоцикл патчен убунтой?
<[koshka]> DebianClone, 20
<deimosmaker> skaiskai, а как иначе))) залита 92
<punkoff> skai, /join #python на половину не туда впихнул
<deimosmaker> полный бак 92 убынты
<skai> deimosmaker: яно.и как этот оффтоп связан с тематикой канала?
<deimosmaker> skai, ты придраться чтоли решил?
<deimosmaker> skai, или ребра железные(извини за грубость)
<skai> deimosmaker: ну есть такое желание.правила блюстить надо:)
<deimosmaker> skai, хочешь я расскажу какие у меня проблемы с убунтой?
<skai> я ж говорил, что ты чтото сломал^_^
<deimosmaker> skai, а вот фиг))) поставил и забыл о всех проблемах))
<skai> ну и чему тогда радуешься то?скучно же
<skai> [koshka]: дык для котов же - это уже самый закат жизни...
<deimosmaker> skai, а мне нравится
<DebianClone> чет депрессия затянула
<andersen> да. в вов хочется
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, прокатись на мото по оледенелой дороге
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, депрессовать некогда буде.
<DebianClone> ну, одолжи мотик, прокачусь
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, приезжай к нам)))
<DebianClone> это куда к вам?
<andersen> на коыму?
<deimosmaker> DebianClone
<andersen> колыму
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, кировская область, город киров
<DebianClone> да, теперь начнет холодать потихоньку
<DebianClone> бабье лето закончилось
<deimosmaker> DebianClone, а оно начиналось?
<DebianClone> начинаалось
<[koshka]> skai, все, мне пора вешаться?)
<skai> [koshka]: окукливаться и перерождаться:))
<[koshka]> во как
<DebianClone> какой командой отчистить содержимое папки, не удаляя её саму?
<skai> DebianClone: rm
<SergeyIT> rm -rf
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, мяу)
<SergeyIT> [koshka], привет, мыло надо?
<graftrahula> кто может подсказать почему в асю не заходит с разных клиентов?ПАРОЛЬ НЕ ТОТ ПИШЕТ
<[koshka]> нет,спасибо) я передумала
<skai> graftrahula: потому что сервера переезжают в москву
<SergeyIT> [koshka] и правильно )
<skai> [koshka]: и правильно )... кошки все равно не любят воду и мыться:)так что мвло не нужно
<SergeyIT> пора бота на асю натравить
<[koshka]> ладно) удачи вам )
<[koshka]> может вечером зайду
<graftrahula> это шутка?)
<deimosmaker> graftrahula, пароль неверный. обьяви ему джихад
<graftrahula> с моб заходит
<graftrahula> забыл сказать
<skai> graftrahula: это была не шутка.сособы решения описаны на форуме
<graftrahula> спс
<antik> как проверить md5 записанного диска?ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> никак.
<skai> antik: самому открыть хекс редактор и подсчитать.потом сравнить с нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> он записан.
<inkvizitor68sl> md5 не совпадёт с md5 браза
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык а целостность фаилов каждых можно же проверить:)
<inkvizitor68sl> о да
<antik> есть образ убунту сервер, скачанный с торрентов. мд5 совпадает, пробовал 6 раз записывать на разные болванки. И все время выдает ошибку при уставноке =(
<inkvizitor68sl> какую?
<antik> файл поврежден
<antik> какие файлы не запомнил
<skai> antik: дык болванку поменяй
<DebianClone> rm -rf удаляет папку, а мне это не надо
<antik> на несколько разных пробовал
<skai> DebianClone: а ты без -r
<skai> DebianClone: или по маске
<DebianClone> в как это
<skai> antik: почисти сидюк
<DebianClone> по маске
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell graftrahula about forum
<ubuntuhelp> graftrahula, please see my private message
<DebianClone> ничего не выходит
<DebianClone> maxim@ubuntu:~$ rm -f ~/Folder
<DebianClone> rm: cannot remove `/home/maxim/Folder': Is a directory
<inkvizitor68sl> -к
<inkvizitor68sl> -r
<DebianClone> удаляет папку
<DebianClone> а мне не надо
<DebianClone> ёбнврт
<skai> DebianClone:  rm -rf /home/skai/Downloads/123/*
<deimosmaker> как в терминале посмотреть версию убунты?
<skai> удалило только фаилы внутри, оставив папку
<antik> uname -a
<deimosmaker> только не кричите нуб убейся
<inkvizitor68sl> deimosmaker, cat /etc/lsb-release
<deimosmaker> благодарю
<skai> DebianClone: помогло?
<DebianClone> нет
<skai> DebianClone: покажи команду, которой удаляешь
<DebianClone> maxim@ubuntu:~$ rm -rf ~/Folder
<skai> maxim@ubuntu:~$ rm -rf ~/Folder/*
<DebianClone> лол?
<skai> удалит только то, что внутри фолдер
<skai> DebianClone: проверено
<DebianClone> ща
<deimosmaker> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<deimosmaker> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
<deimosmaker> DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
<deimosmaker> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu natty (development branch)"
<deimosmaker> ))
<deimosmaker> ляляля...
<DebianClone> и папки как не бывало
<antik> когда скачивал образ находил md5 образа сейчас решил еще раз проверить, не могу найти. Ткните пальцем в ссылку
<skai> DebianClone: посмотри в пм.
<chelaxe> скай!?
<skai> челах: ???
<chelaxe> сделал =D
<skai> челах: что за нервные вскрики?:)
<chelaxe> заработала машинка... гы все как хотел ;)
<skai> chelaxe: ну праздравляю.я то тут при чем?
<chelaxe> ну типо спсб...
<skai> chelaxe: нзчт
<skai> chelaxe: всгд рд пмч
<wertklop> test
<ubuntuhelp> wertklop, Есть контакт.
<olejka> так
<olejka> привез себе таки ssd диск
<fanfan> привет. кто нибудь знает, почему пхп не реагирует на php.ini ?
<ufo_xx> всем привет
<skai> ufo_xx: что сломал?
<ufo_xx> господа ктото нагиос конфигурил?
<ufo_xx> да ничё не ломал
<ufo_xx> с нагиосом трабла возникла
<ufo_xx> ктото юзал?
<trace_> парни помогите г grep'ом
<trace_> http://paste.org.ru/?56aevj
<jillsmitt_h> Ура! Подняв лапки вверх, jillsmitt_h радостно кружился под крупными хлопьями первого снега. Вскоре пошел дождь. Frakking Earth.
<WKot> добрый вечер дамы и господа) Тут проблема... тип войны асек или джаббер наступает. Как Gajim настроить, чтоб работал ася-транспорт? уже 3 час тыкаюсь и в справки читаю о.о
<skai-falkorr> WKot: так же как и любой другой клиент, чтобы настроить жабротранспорт
<skai-falkorr> WKot: jabberworld.info тебе поможет
<WKot> все справки понятны... но вот... ничего не нахожу совсем о.О
<sharikoff> бууу
<sharikoff> WKot: выбираешь модный джаббер сервер
<sharikoff> с транспортом айсикью
<sharikoff> тыкаешь в обзор служб
<sharikoff> там увидишь типа сам транспорт
<sharikoff> тыкаешь транспорт
<sharikoff> регишься на нем путем ввода уина и паса
<sharikoff> потом входишь в транспорт
<sharikoff> у тя вываливает твои контакты из аськи
<WKot> так... а jabber.ru работает с асей?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> транспорт мона отдельно подключить
<sharikoff> от самого сервера
<skai-falkorr> WKot: список транспортов на том же сайте жаберворда есть
<WKot> понял всё, благодарю)
<sharikoff> тыц http://itmages.ru/image/view/78698/956ab14b
<sharikoff> =)
<skai-falkorr> гордые симбиано девятёчетверцы есть?
<WKot> ок
 * sharikoff не парился а поднял свой жабир
<WKot> мне надо бежать....
<sharikoff> бежиуже
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: с бриджем и куртизанками?:))
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> с транспортами во всякий шлак
<sharikoff> типа аси и мрима
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> посовенький такой жабир
<sharikoff> *попсовенький
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: прикрути погоду и я буду юзать твой серв:)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: у меня в гуглокалендаре показывает
<sharikoff> погоду
<sharikoff> ниахота.. так все пашет
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: дык мнеб прогнозыч на день бота бы:)
<sharikoff> так добавь своего
<sharikoff> кто те мешает то?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> в ростер закинул его он и сидит там погоду стережет
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: дык не хотца сервера плодить:)
<skai-falkorr> неохота сущности плодить всмысле:)
<sharikoff> а публичных ботов нету что ли?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: есть:)неохота плодить сущности в ростере:)а так для транспорта и для погоды - один серверок
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ути пути
<sharikoff> нету бота нифига =))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: боты - это блажь?:)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> это не для суровых сибиряков
<sharikoff> сибиряки смотрят яндекс телнетом
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ага.мы высовываем ногу в окно замеряя температуру
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: ты кстати себе суперпатч на ядро поставил?
<sharikoff> после которого рассасываются все швы
<sharikoff> становишься богатым и знаменитым?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: не.я не раньше выходных эксперименты ставить всегда планирую.ибо пока в будни нужен рабочий комп с известными параметрами:)
<User947[web]> Всем привет!
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: что сломал?
<User947[web]> Да в общем-то ничего, вопросов много :)
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читал?
<User947[web]> ага
<User947[web]> и гугл юзал :)
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: и все равно вопросы есть?а поиском по форуму пользовался?
<shattered> по покрышкам бил, капот открывал/закрывал
<User947[web]> Да пользовался, если-бы не пользовался то сюда не зашел-бы :)
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: ну ладно.давай свой вопрос
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: и не дай бог он на форуме давно решен№)
<User947[web]> ща, 2 мин, друг диск со зверем просит вернуть :)
<User947[web]> я тут
<sharikoff> маладетс
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: правильно.избавляйся от этих недоделок зверевских
<User947[web]> вобщем такой вопрос: как мне запустить скрипт (ссылку потерял на него) если к нему нету файла INSTALL README а на форуме все ссылаются именно на него, мол там всё написано в них?
<sharikoff> сделай исполняемым
<sharikoff> чмод +ч скрипт
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: плюс х ваще то:)
<sharikoff> и запусти без параметров
<sharikoff> должен вылезти хелп
<sharikoff> если скрипт правильный
<sharikoff> chmod +x
<sharikoff> а я как написал? =)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а ты плюс ч посоветовал:)
<User947[web]> а как его запустить?
<sharikoff> ну пусть +ч будет
<skai-falkorr> тогда уж писал бы "срьщв +ч" ^)
<sharikoff> =)
<User947[web]> стоп
<sharikoff> User947[web]:  заходишь в папку со скриптом
<sharikoff> и там ./script.sh
<User947[web]> не, нету
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: ну а подумать, что название скрипты ты знаешь лучше нас и смотреть его искать ты не смог?
<sharikoff> чего нету
<User947[web]> там нету файлов .sh есть архив apt-dist-0.2.0.tar.bz2.tar rjnjhsq yt hfcgfrjdsdftncz rjvfyljq ефк
<User947[web]> afr
<User947[web]> фак
<User947[web]> этот архив не распаковывается командой TAR
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: а что ты хочешь получить в итоге стесняюсь спросить?
<User947[web]> а именно в этом архиве и есть этот скрипт
<User947[web]> я хз что получится)))
<User947[web]> вычитал что архивы такие командой tar (плюс флаги, какие не помню)
<skai-falkorr> User947[web]: тебе нафига этот архив?
<sharikoff> tar xvf архив
<sharikoff> двоечник
<User947[web]> вот тут про этот архив сказано http://zoob.ru/2008/07/07/apt-zip/ вернее про скрипт или что там, я уже запутался
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick "User947[web]" мат
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я только хотел сказать ему, что скрипт не нужен и все есть в синаптике функционал:)
<sharikoff> не читай этот сайт
<User060[web]> это мне? а то чета кинуло
<sharikoff> там webdav написано как webdev
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<skai-falkorr> User060[web]: сксрипт не нужен.все это умеет синаптик.и тебя не кинуло.тебя кикнуло за мат
<sharikoff> ужос
<sharikoff> =)
<User060[web]> как за мат? я-же вроде не матерился?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<sharikoff> User060[web]: уже разговариваешь матом
<sharikoff> сам не замечаешь как
<sharikoff> =)
<User060[web]> skai-falkorr мне нужно собрать что-то такое что-бы обновлять ubuntu на оффлайн-машинах, на которых нет интернета или дорогой
<skai-falkorr> User060[web]: для этого aptoncd юзай
<skai-falkorr> на форуме подробно все описано
<User060[web]> я не нашел :( ща поищу про это инфу
<User060[web]> Нашел :) Буду пробовать :) Спасибо :)
<sharikoff> спасибо не булькает
<^DEMOSS^> даров ребята
<sharikoff> оо
<sharikoff> привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<sharikoff> када приехал?
<User060[web]> ку
<SergeyIT> куда приехал, зачем приехал, от кого приехал, к кому приехал и вообще... чего слома ????
<SergeyIT> л
<^DEMOSS^> две руки в гипсе, бошка болит , нога болит , девушка со мной в соре - все хорошо ))
<sharikoff> а как же ты пишешь?
<sharikoff> я уже боюсь думать чем
<sharikoff> если девушка на тя злицца
<sharikoff> хе хе
<^DEMOSS^> пальцем на левой руке
<^DEMOSS^> спермотоксикоз ужу мучает ((
<andreymal> Какие есть полезные программы на убунту? :)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, rm -rf ...
<andreymal> SergeyIT, эт че?
<rapidsp> щас энтузиасты накидают всяких полезностей ))
<SergeyIT> andreymal. щутка )
<andreymal> Я для этого и спросил :-D
<andreymal> Безлимит а качать нечего :)
<andreymal> SergeyIT, я понял)
<rapidsp> firefox полезная программа под убунту
<SergeyIT> andreymal, man - ( это не шутка)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: тараканистый:)если бы он не понял что это шутка - пришлось бы тебя наказать:)
<andreymal> SergeyIT, это уже на установленных программах, насколько мне известно
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я же полную команду не дал (
<rapidsp> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ты был близок к этому:)
<andreymal> версия
<andreymal> :(
<andreymal> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andreymal, Ну понг, и что?
<andreymal> ubuntuhelp, вроде надо время написать
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: мнеж надо попроявлять синдром вахтера:)традиция такая^_^
<rapidsp> он не успел засечь
<sharikoff> wget -c -r lib.ru
<andreymal> [rapidsp 18:04]
<andreymal> » firefox полезная программа под убунту
<andreymal> Уже есть :)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, здесь демократия - время сам напишешь
<SergeyIT> andreymal, QTCreator
<andreymal> SergeyIT, попроще)
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: полезная прога - бличбит
<andreymal> До этого еще не дорос
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, а точное название? :)
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: бличбит
<olejka> кто с ip телефонией дружит?
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, на packages.ubuntu.com такого нету
<SergeyIT> andreymal, gcompris
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: а ты что ищешь?как ищешь?
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, поиском :)
<andreymal> SergeyIT, ага, спасибо, качаю :)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, тебе годков то сколько?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: правильно спрашивать - годочков:)так пафосность "отца" звучит круче:)
<Demol> q всем!
<skai-falkorr> Demol: а воспользоваться красивым русским  словом здравствуйте уже не модно?
<andreymal> SergeyIT, без трех недель 15
<Demol> Здравствуйте!* У меня вопрос: как пропатчить KDE под FreeBSD?
<Demol> шутю
<andreymal> Demol, оффтоп!
<skai-falkorr> Demol: даю последнюю попытку на осмысленные действия с твоей стороны
<Demol> andreymal, молчу, больше не буду :-[
<Demol> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> andreymal, а чем заниматься хочешь? От этого и надо плясать
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: скачай минимал сиди и ставь убунту с е17:)займет на некоторое время:)
<andreymal> SergeyIT, аудио, видео, игры, интернет итп
<skai-falkorr> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, с чем?
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: с е17
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, что такое е17?
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: ну у гугла спроси что такое e17
<skai-falkorr> он тебе и скрины даст
<andreymal> Оригинально
<skai-falkorr> арригинально:)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, программировать это, создавать, ваять или пользовать достижения цивилизации?
<andreymal> SergeyIT, возможно всё сразу
<skai-falkorr> есть те, кто поднимал zte mf180 на бунте?
<SergeyIT> andreymal, тогда учись...
<andreymal> SergeyIT, чему?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а в поиске на форуме вбей )))
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: вот там вбивал.и как то историй успеха очень мало:)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, всему... к сожалению (
<misher> господа. вопрос. ставлю ubuntu-server 10-ю столкнулся с моментом одним. после установки в resolv.conf днс сервер стоит адрес, а символьные адреса непашут. кто мож подскажет то?
<andreymal> SergeyIT, ясно :)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, из твоего списка
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: учись китайскому языку и мигрируй в китай
<Offoffoff1> misher: а разве это имеет смысл?
<skai-falkorr> misher: ping tracert cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Demol> Вопрос можно? По программированию в Linux
<skai-falkorr> !ask | Demol
<ubuntuhelp> Demol: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Demol> Хорошо :) Можно-ли написать программу на Pascal в Linux и запустить её? Ну, к примеру эмм.. короче: с чего начать программирвоать в linux?
<andreymal> Demol, с изучения линукса?
<Demol> А это обязательно? В Windows я просто ставил среду программирования и писал не заморачиваясь о глубинах Винды
<andreymal> Demol, ну не настолько же :)
<skai-falkorr> Demol: ты хело ворд писать хочешь или че полезное?если полезное - изучи линь сначала.если хело ворд - едь в индию:)
<SergeyIT> Demol, в каких глубинах?
<Demol> Хочу хотя-бы "хело ворд" написать :D
<andreymal> Demol, а если более серьезно и линукс ты уже знаешь, учи язык си наверно
<skai-falkorr> Demol: дык. echo 'hello world' :)
<max-im> ставь моно
<SergeyIT> andreymal, а ты уже Си знаешь?
<max-im> будь модным
<skai-falkorr> max-im: моно не нужно.и мигель вместе с ним
<max-im> гг
<andreymal> SergeyIT, неа :)
<SergeyIT> andreymal, а чего советуешь?
<andreymal> Я как-то на яве застрял
<andreymal> SergeyIT, потому что "все" советуют
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: а уж ява тем более не нужна.тормозная.на куте переходи
 * SergeyIT ява никогда не пользовал
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, лучше ява, имхо :)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: даж в браузере?
<Demol> Ну, echo 'hello world' и в винде без проблем пашет в батнике, а тут, ну возьму я напишу на Си что-нить, и что мне с этим делать? И мне что, в блокноте писать что-ли? :D
<skai-falkorr> Demol: тебе джини мало?ставь вим или емакс:)
<andreymal> Demol, учи программу gcc а потом g++
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это не считается - вставки можно на любом языке делать - для  этого изучать не обязательно ;)
<Demol> andreymal, вот, так лучше :) Будет хоть от чего копать :)
<Demol> Пойду копну
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дык ты не про обучение а про пользование сказал:)
<SergeyIT> Demol, глянь man gcc
<Demol> FА его в центре приложений нету?
<Demol> F*
<Demol> А*
<andreymal> Demol, тогда учи сперва консоль.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, пользование - это когда программный продукт делаешь
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а я то наивный думал, что пользование - это когда используешь сабж:)
<Demol> andreymal, а, он типа уже есть в Ubuntu? :)
<andreymal> Demol, ты не поверишь...
<andreymal> Demol, меню - системные - терминал
<Demol> Ctrl+Alt+T
<Demol> так?
<andreymal> Типа
<SergeyIT> и там man gcc
<skai-falkorr> опять перепутал квит и клоз:)
<andreymal> И Ctrl+Alt+F1
<sharikoff> фльт ф2
<sharikoff> и там xterm
<andreymal> sharikoff, контрол тоже
<sharikoff> =)
<andreymal> Подозрительное молчание
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: так как вернутся в ф7 ему не сказали:)
<skai-falkorr> andreymal: теперь он перезагрузится еще чего доброго резетом
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, я специально :-D
<SergeyIT> он просто man gcc читает
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: дзен постигает
<andreymal> )
<andreymal> Я там ниче не понял :)
<skai-falkorr> я ж говорил перезагрузится:)))
<SergeyIT> andreymal, а чего другим советуешь Си?
<andreymal> [andreymal 18:36]
<andreymal> « SergeyIT, потому что "все" советуют
<SergeyIT> andreymal, ну не все, есть питонщики, паскальщики, хаскельщики, явщики...
<andreymal> SergeyIT, поэтому в кавычках ;)
<SergeyIT> с возвращением!
<Demol> Кто мне посоветовал нажать Alt+Ctrl+F1? я ник забыл
<Demol> спс
<andreymal> Demol, я :)
<skai-falkorr> Demol: что не смог понять как вернутся в гуи и перезагрузися?
<Demol> ага
<Demol> перезагрузился
<Demol> sudo reboot
<andreymal> Demol, контрол альт ф7 :)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/59943/50098eb1
<skai-falkorr> я блин пророк:)
<skai-falkorr> Demol: а нажать Ц+А+Ф7 не вариант было?и почитать в гугле про tty1-6
<Demol> andreymal, спасибо :) Буду знать :D
<andreymal> skai-falkorr, а я задумщик :-D
<jillsmitt> Demol, делай всегда как они говорят, еще не то будет
<Demol> Я люблю экспериментировать :))
<SergeyIT> Demol или ctrl+alt+F8 иногда
<jillsmitt> эксперементировать с данными
<andreymal> Demol, я когда первый раз нажал был в интернете с телефона, и меня спасли :)
<Demol> :D
<jillsmitt> стирать данные, удалять данные, уничтожать данные, уничтожать носители данных
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt: ну такого то я не позволю:)
<jillsmitt> они тебе еще не говорили нажать хакерскую кнопку, которая удаляет и портит винтчестер если тебя поймали за кракингом вайфая?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: это логи ссш?ктото настойчив:)помню летом мну китайцы долбили:)
<SergeyIT> jillsmitt, здесь сугубо мирные люди
<Demol> Я так понимаю это что-то типа компилятора, этот gcc, да?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: порт то рандомный или ты просто так засветил ип, порт и логин в чьятике?
<jillsmitt> семейство компиляторов gcc
<jillsmitt> и фронтэнд к ним
<andreymal> Demol, угу
<sharikoff> это железка
<sharikoff> =)
<SergeyIT> Demol http://www.firststeps.ru/linux/
<Demol> SergeyIT! вот, вот что мне нужно было :D
<Demol> SergeyIT, это всё Си как я понял?
<SergeyIT> Demol самое начало
<SergeyIT> andreymal, а это тебе http://www.firststeps.ru/
<Demol> всё, штудирую, если чо не понятно - спрошу :)
<korvin> СиСи
<misher> господа вопрос. после установки ubuntu server невидин один интерфейс сетевухи. в ifconfige его нету. где копать? при установке он определялся.
<SergeyIT> натюрлих
<skai-falkorr> misher: /etc/network/interfaces опиши
<andreymal> SergeyIT, угу
<SergeyIT> молодежь делом заняли... Ну кто чего сломал?
<korvin> адобе сломал флешплеер для макоси
<korvin> хочешь починить?
<SergeyIT> зачем - это же не линукс
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: починишь - шариков скажет спасибо:)
<SergeyIT> ага, только мне для это мас с масосью и софтом нужен - может кто подарит?
<Demol> SergeyIT, слушай, ну вот для тренировки я написал программу, а с каким расширением сохранять её? А то компилер ругаеца на то что "файл формат унрекогнайзед"
<korvin> SergeyIT: можно поставить на виртуалбокс
<korvin> Demol: на каком языке написал?
<SergeyIT> Demol *.c
<Demol> аа, ясно
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: подари мне мак.я попробую флешплеер починить для маков:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего его чинить то
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, хром постаь
<korvin> SergeyIT: прасти, наврал, не на вб, а на вмваре
<inkvizitor68sl> там вкомпиленный свой
<korvin> эт я по привычке виртуалбокс написал
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: хм... хром тоже не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<korvin> либо для макоси не вкомпиленый, либо....
<inkvizitor68sl> вкомпиленный, вкомпилеенный
<korvin> ну тады я не знаю че ваще поломалось
<Demol> SergeyIT, спс, получилось, читаю дальше :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/2298/#answer_9424 какие на хабре все идиоты...
<SergeyIT>   Demol не надо спс, потом втянешься - проклинать будешь )
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: UDF разве не ридонли?
<Demol> SergeyIT, я на тебя сошлюсь када буду трясти своих програмеров с работы :D Вот они тебя точно проклянут :D
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, с фигали?
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, у меня флешка в UDF
<korvin> эм...
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: удф -- это который еще на двд делают, штоп файлы больше 4-х (или 2-х) гигов влазили?
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, вроде того.
<korvin> ну в общем-то, не ридонли, так не ридонли. я просто спросил. че ты сразу завелся?
<inkvizitor68sl> но вообще - это Unidversal Disc format
<korvin> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в общем ты понял
<inkvizitor68sl> оно ещё и для того, чтобы на dvd-rw дописывать можно было без удаления старых файлов, кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, это я не завелся)
<korvin> гм...
<korvin> а разве на исо нельзя дописывать?
<inkvizitor68sl> с сохранением файлов - вроде нет
<korvin> я просто никогда _специально_ не указывал в писалках делать удф, указывал просто "поддержка мультисессии" и все
<inkvizitor68sl> нуу... )
<inkvizitor68sl> фз в общем
<inkvizitor68sl> изначально UDF появился именно для этого.
<skai-falkorr> как разошлись то:)
<korvin> ясно
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: я так понимаю многие фс умеют нормально работать с юдф?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry], ты сволочь. ты зачем ту ссылку запостил)
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, удф - это и есть фс
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Какую?
<[Dmitry]> На хабре?
<inkvizitor68sl> на асус
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<[Dmitry]> лол
<[Dmitry]> Я его брать буду :)
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: ойблин, s/фс/ос/
 * inkvizitor68sl задумчиво пожевал 20к налички
<inkvizitor68sl> но i3 слабоват всё же
<korvin> че за асус? покажите мне
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/205419/#open?head=1
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Меня на 100% устраивает начинка
<Uinston> Вечер всем
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry], ну мне виртуалки гонять надо
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы одну
<inkvizitor68sl> а i3 со своим HT тут не к месту.
<inkvizitor68sl> одно ядро
<Uinston> Подскажите аналог tint? Ну не гном-панель есесн)
<Uinston> И не док
<korvin> pypanel ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, fbpanel, pypanel
<skai-falkorr> lxpanel
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: skai-falkorr: thx
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<skai-falkorr> ну и всяческие доки типа awn cairo docky и прочие
<inkvizitor68sl> xfce4-panel ещ
<Uinston> skai-falkorr: док это большое
<skai-falkorr> Uinston: как настроишь
<inkvizitor68sl> доки кстати клёвые бывают
<inkvizitor68sl> например, в E17 док шикарен
<skai-falkorr> е17 сам щикарен:)но гном приятнее в юзабилити пока
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это да
<inkvizitor68sl> но не думаю, что надолго
<inkvizitor68sl> учитывая направление его развития
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот E17 - это реально полная свобода
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: полная свобода - это выйти на улицу и гулять под звездами с люимой:)а е17 - это окружение рабочего стола
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<Uinston> Думаю стоит попробовать pypanel
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> e17 это больше, чем DE
<inkvizitor68sl> это религия
<inkvizitor68sl> когда ты готов мириться со всеми проблемами DE ради его плюсов )
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: дык.гном жеж:)религия
<[Dmitry]> это дебилизм
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну ладно
<[Dmitry]> >> (19:24:49) inkvizitor68sl: когда ты готов мириться со всеми проблемами DE ради его плюсов )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ты когда видел последний раз гном, который не описывается 3мя концепциями
<inkvizitor68sl> "2 паанели, как в убунте"
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а уж про кедоводов с их кактусом - это вообще крестовые походы устраивают:)
<inkvizitor68sl> "панель сверху, всё в свалку на ней"
<inkvizitor68sl> "панель снизу как в винде"
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я не видел вообще чтобы гном описывали  "2 паанели, как в убунте"
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок, как в дебьяне
<inkvizitor68sl> но именно с бубунты это пошло
<korvin> а я не видел гном, в котором не две панели как в убунте =)
<inkvizitor68sl> такое расположение элементов по дефолту
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: мне везло наверное:)мне знакомые гном описывают как - там панелька как в маке:)
<Uinston> Ну у меня гном и только тинт, гном панели обе отключены)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, хах )
<[Dmitry]> korvin: orly?
<korvin> она нифига не как в маке
<korvin> [Dmitry]: rly, яимею в виду дефолт
<skai-falkorr> korvin: дык похожеж.просто знакомые - новообращенные неофиты
<Uinston> http://vkontakte.ru/photo-33241_191538939  Ubuntu club, screenshot
<[Dmitry]> korvin: http://itmages.ru/image/view/68180/abc485f9 Дефолт.
<korvin> skai-falkorr: не, не похоже
<^DEMOSS^> привет господа
<skai-falkorr> korvin: для вендузятников, которые видели тока вин и мак на картинках - очень даже похоже
<korvin> [Dmitry]: это же не гном
<[Dmitry]> korvin: lol wut?
<^DEMOSS^> Приветствую ЭПИЧЕСКИХ рутов этого канала ))
<korvin> unity же?
<Uinston> korvin: а юнити не гном ?
<[Dmitry]> unity != замена гному
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry], чой та ?
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: страх
<inkvizitor68sl> unity == в том числе плагин к компищу
<inkvizitor68sl> компизу*
<skai-falkorr> где у нас там на форуме обсуждали что надо делать с теми, кто скрины с вконтакта выкладывает, не задумываясь о то, что не все сдят там?
<ray_> Привет всем.Убунтой не пользуюсь,но хочу поставить на ноут.К вышедшему релизу можно прикручивать свежий софт (например,в suse есть pacman,репы factory)?
<skai-falkorr> пакман в сусе?я чтото упустил в этой жизни?
<inkvizitor68sl> в сусе пакман ?
<trace_> arch
<trace_> pacman
<ray_> репозиторий так зовётся
<skai-falkorr> ray_: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<inkvizitor68sl> аур
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: и аур тож в арче а не в сусе же
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я в курсе
<inkvizitor68sl> ray_, короче у нас PPA есть
<skai-falkorr> яст в сусе
<trace_> или yaourt
<skai-falkorr> trace_: яорта у нас нет
<trace_> а у меня есть :р
<skai-falkorr> trace_: и что?
<trace_> и что что у нас нету яорта ?
<korvin> фигасе, тут кто-то с миранды даже сидит
<korvin> от извращенетс
<trace_> а с пиджина нету ?
<korvin> trace_: миллионы
<skai-falkorr> trace_: есть
<skai-falkorr> trace_: тот кого нельзя называть:)
<korvin> не так
<korvin> Тот-Кого-Нельзя-Называть
<korvin> вот так =)
<trace_> с днем студентоты
<korvin> разве сегодня?
<trace_> конечно
<korvin> ну ладно
<skai-falkorr> korvin: сегдня международный
<skai-falkorr> korvin: Тот-Кого-Нельзя-Называть сидит в вичата.а вот тот кого нельзя называть - с пиджина:)
<korvin> skai-falkorr: не, я понял, что не тот который 25.01
<korvin> skai-falkorr: ок
<skai-falkorr> korvin: 25 - российский.а междунаролный с 47 ода празднуют
<trace_> skai-falkorr,не люблю вичат ((
<korvin> мда? мы о международном только на последних курсах узнали
<skai-falkorr> trace_: неверный!
<korvin> как можно не любить вичат?
<trace_> skai-falkorr, неконсольный xDDD
<skai-falkorr> trace_: неверный!вичат торт.
<skai-falkorr> сам  Тот-Кого-Нельзя-Называть пользуется им
<trace_> Linus ?
<skai-falkorr> trace_: не.он просто линус.а Тот-Кого-Нельзя-Называть сидит на канале нашем
<trace_> беее я думал Линус для вас кумир а вы ... ех....
<skai-falkorr> trace_: а мы и не фанатики оказались:)бида бида бида
<trace_> вы же не понимаете всю философию ГНУ Линукс и Ричарда Столмана
 * skai-falkorr ой-вэй. обновы на маленькую пищащую либцу пришли:)
<korvin> ты фелософ чтоли?
<trace_> неа но хотелось бы
 * skai-falkorr 9 метров обнов...интересно я успею посмотреть пятого поттера во время скачки или нет...
<trace_> Оо у тебя что за интернет ?
<skai-falkorr> дык.64 килобита от мегафона:)
<skai-falkorr> если повезет - скорость будет 6 килобайт.если нет - полтора с проседаниями до нуля по пять минут:)
<korvin> мда
<korvin> даже у мну на мтсе было лучче
<skai-falkorr> korvin: дык в вузе ито скорость выше.тут сигнал еле 50 процентов набирает силы.общага старая.стены еще со свивой пылью
<Uinston> Вечер всем снова
<Uinston> Кто мен советовал fbpanel?)
<korvin> Тот-Кого-Нельзя-Называть
<skai-falkorr> Uinston: это все инки.я не виноват:))
<inkvizitor68sl> я
<skai-falkorr> korvin: не.инки - это не Он
<Uinston> Все хорошо, но зачем вешать в список окон кнопку самой панели??????
<korvin> skai-falkorr: тогда я совсем запутался
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, что то не допилил
<inkvizitor68sl> нету её там
<korvin> кто ТКНН, а кто ткнн?
<skai-falkorr> korvin: ну я не могу назвать его.он же Тот-кого-Нельзя-Называть
<korvin> =)))
<korvin> ок
<skai-falkorr> korvin: вроде и не в беседе, но незримо следит за нами
<skai-falkorr> а тот кого нельзя называть - это дмитрий:)
<trace_> параноики xDDD
<korvin> ТКНН -- Зеленый  что ли?
<skai-falkorr> korvin: тсссс
<skai-falkorr> korvin: не произноси это имя!!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Uinston> inkvizitor68sl: http://s014.radikal.ru/i328/1011/db/8275dfe608de.png
<Uinston> У меня есть =\
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, странная она у тебя
<Offoffoff1> Uinston: как-то грустно
<skai-falkorr> открыл только чуток от скрина - и то глаза вытекли
<Offoffoff1> Uinston: у тебя опенсбокс?
<Uinston> gnome
<Offoffoff1> Uinston: а чего такой странный... Где компиз?
<trace_> печаль......
<korvin> расцветка вичата унистона немного напоминает турбопоцкаль
<Uinston> Offoffoff1: а где ты хотел его увидеть? Мне на скриншоте окошки подвигать?)
<skai-falkorr> trace_: это не печаль.это уже пИчаль:)
<Uinston> не ну вообще выглядит так: http://vkontakte.ru/photo-33241_191538939
<Uinston> Токо тинт тупит с треем
<korvin> убейте вконтактера
<skai-falkorr> Uinston: дай мне свой логин и пасс от контакта.регаться неохота
<Uinston> Могу чужой дать)
<Uinston> хотя не, не дам
<inkvizitor68sl> слушай
<inkvizitor68sl> Uinston, правой кнопкой мыши по картинке - скопировать ссылку.
<skai-falkorr> Uinston: свой дай.тыж скрин выложил ссылкой на контакт
<inkvizitor68sl> и её давай.
<trace_> вконтакт зло неправославного Дурова
<Uinston> http://cs11083.vkontakte.ru/u95095135/114954457/z_0a76b64b.jpg
<Uinston> и так додумался)
<skai-falkorr> ох тыж заимейте мне ротезы глаз...
<trace_> это типо ты такой крутой с минималистическим десктопом да ?
<Uinston> trace_: это типо мне 3 софтины на компе нужно и все, браузер джаббер и vlc
<trace_> чтобы понтоваться вконтакте ?
<trace_> а как же гном
<trace_> а как же кютим
<trace_> а как же cp
<trace_> move
<trace_> grep
<trace_> ls
<Uinston> trace_: ахах
<skai-falkorr> авесом + мкабер + елинкс + мплеер vo=fb
<trace_> и самое главное shutdown -h now
<Uinston> elinks? хммм не-не-не_
<skai-falkorr> Uinston: линкс2
<Uinston> trace_: rm -rf забыл
<trace_> да да rm -rh /
<Uinston> Вообщем никто не знает как убрать иконку панели на панели?)
<trace_> да да rm -rf /
<trace_> как убрать гном в гноме ?
<Uinston> как убрать комнату в комнате?
<skai-falkorr> trace_: осознать что нет другого де, кроме гнома и компиз - пророк его:))
<trace_> снести стену К.О
<Ron_> как пропатчить kde под freebsd ?
<trace_> неа
<skai-falkorr> Ron_: бойан
<trace_> KDE 2 !!!
<trace_> и только
<Offoffoff1> Ron_: надо зайти на канал про аниме
<kreker93> Ron_:это канал фрибсд?
<Uinston> нет это канал 3anime
<trace_> apt-get moo
<ezh4> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ezh4, Понг понг понг...
<Uinston> wget anime
<Uinston> как же убог сегодняшний футбол... Пойду панель пилить лучше
<Uinston> не надо мне войс
<Uinston> =\
<skai-falkorr> Uinston: а ты думал:)этож тебе не канал об аниме^_^
<Yuretsz1> Кто-нибудь уже пробовал чудо-патч к ядру, разрекламированный на omg!ubuntu?
<Offoffoff1> Yuretsz1: дай ссыль
<Yuretsz1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/linux-to-get-a-lot-faster-due-to-new-patch/
<Offoffoff1> Yuretsz1: а чего же ядро не выйдет новое с этим патчем?
<kreker93> должно выйти
<skai-falkorr> 38 yt hfymit
<skai-falkorr> 38 не раньше
<skai-falkorr> эта килер фича уже не поспевает в 37
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff1: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/5569578 тут лучге читать:)
<Offoffoff1> skai-falkorr: да какая разница.
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff1: там коменты ынтересней чем на омгубунту
<Offoffoff1> skai-falkorr: зато там статья пафосней
<kreker93> о фак что реально патч этот на одном ядре не робит???!
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice kreker93
<s709> привет
<s709> icq в pidgin не коннектится...
<kreker93> s709:еще один
<kreker93> ssl  отключи и login.icq.ru поставь серв
<skai-falkorr> любит матрена звонить на мой модем не вовремя:)
<s709> поможет? - От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok - я думал, протокол поменяли...
<s709> работает, спасибо.
<serega3907> dвсем привет
<skai-falkorr> serega3907: что сломал?
<serega3907> у меня вопрос возможно тупой
<skai-falkorr> serega3907: мы привыкли
<serega3907> )))))))))))))) пока ничего
<trace_> qutim без всяких замешательст работает
<serega3907> имею процессор -Processors-
<serega3907> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<serega3907> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<serega3907> стоит ubuntu 10.04 i386
<trace_> и ?
<serega3907> если поставлю AMD64 разница будет?
<serega3907> в производительности?
<trace_> минимальная
<skai-falkorr> serega3907: нет
<serega3907> или я получу больше минусов чем плюсов
<skai-falkorr> serega3907: если ты не перекодируешь по три видеофаила в 720p
<skai-falkorr> serega3907: минусов вообще нет
<skai-falkorr> serega3907: но и плюсов, достойных того, чтобы связываться с переустановкой - тоже нет
<DebianClone> кто тут в питоне шарит?
<serega3907> софт весь нормально работает на 64 как и на 86? я имею ввиду тот же софт
<serega3907> из офф репов
<toxa> а очень сильно шарит...или шарит немного?
<DebianClone> основы
<DebianClone> я только начал изучать
<toxa> :)
<DebianClone> нужен совет
<toxa> ага
<skai-falkorr> DebianClone: DebianClone герпитологи наверное шарят по питонам
<s709> ну какой совет
<DebianClone> язык программирования
<s709> я писал на питоне
<DebianClone> :)
<toxa> спрашивай....
<DebianClone> python
<skai-falkorr> !ask | DebianClone
<ubuntuhelp> DebianClone: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят
<s709> не спрашивай, "по кому звонит колокол"...
<toxa> что это с нашим ботом....
<DebianClone> как цикл for записать с числом повторов?
<skai-falkorr> toxa: а что с ним?все в порядке
<serega3907> тогда такой вопрос про 86-64 когда я буду ставить убунту новую,11.04 например,какую посоветуете архитектуру на этот проц?
<kreker93> а че он мне за -v режим дал?
<Taurendil> test
<kreker93> бот
<ubuntuhelp> Taurendil, Ну понг, и что?
<DebianClone> for i=1 to 5 как на бейсике
<skai-falkorr> !voice | kreker93
<ubuntuhelp> kreker93: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<kreker93> аааааа
<kreker93> блин а чеж я сделал
<toxa> for i in xrange(5):
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: я тя ваще кикнуть хотел за такое.нехай матерится на канале
<kreker93> я матерился?
<DebianClone> двоеточие тоже писать?
<toxa> в цикле for указывается не число, а то что будет перебираться через переменную цикла
<trace_> а за rm -rf / банят ?
<skai-falkorr> kreker93: на английском тоже считается
<toxa> обязательно, а потом табуляция однократная для всех команд входящих в цикл for
<skai-falkorr> trace_: хочешь проверить?
<s709> в питоне нет цикла for инкрементного. есть только цикл через итератор
<trace_> skai-falkorr, хочеш забанить ?
<s709> ага, и отступ, а не табуляция.
<DebianClone> короче я ваще не вьезжаю в питон
<DebianClone> статьи в рунете не понятные
<skai-falkorr> trace_: для начала кикнуть:)
<DebianClone> http://younglinux.info/python/for.php
<trace_> xDDD
<s709> DebianClone: проще и приятнее еще не придумали языка в части синтаксиса.
<DebianClone> а basic?
<DebianClone> ^)
<DebianClone> :)
<toxa> DebianClone: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/controlflow.html#for-statements вот пример смотри
<s709> DebianClone: питон имеет более лаконичный синтаксис чем бейсик. ну у хаскеля еще синтаксис хорош, но это уже ближе к клубным языкам
<toxa> бодобная структура for уже есть в c++ 0x
<s709> итераторный цикл это не плюс и не минус питона. хотя иногда минус.
<s709> но в общем, если нужно прогнать большой цикл надо создать псевдопоследовательность вызовом xrange()
<toxa> это очень удобно!
<s709> работает быстро и надежно.
<s709> а как вызывать - не помню. по моему, for i in xrange(500) для цикла от 1 до 500 - последний раз писал скрипты три года назад :)
<toxa> я редко пользую xrange или range обычно там уже объект над элементами которого  и производится действие в цикле
<DebianClone> с института не программировал. Помню это был Турбо Паскаль
<korvin> s709: scheme проще и понятней в плане синтаксиса
<Nebulosa> DebianClone: что, даже в баше ничего не писал?
<DebianClone> в консоли?
<DebianClone> и скрипты писал
<DebianClone> bash
<toxa> а что сейчас требуется?
<DebianClone> пиво определенно меня отупляет
<trace_> определенно
<trace_> и меня
<toxa> средство для растворения мозга и выведения его из организма, через мочеполовую систему :D
<s709> не пейте пиво и не занимайтесь онанизмом
<trace_> настоящий гик без пива и свитера не гик
<s709> утренняя гимнастика, а также С, С++
<toxa> и зарядка для глаз :)
<s709> ну, это стриптиз в баре
<DebianClone> как не равно записать?
<skai-falkorr> !=
<skai-falkorr> ?
<novns> С++ не нужен, к слову
<Nebulosa> <>
<skai-falkorr> novns: дадада.пишите все на асме.мы знаем
<s709> не равно !=
<novns> skai-falkorr, причём здесь ассемблер?
<novns> каждой задаче - свой инструмент
<skai-falkorr> novns: а что ты на с++ бочку катишь?
<ZeVoluciON> они кроме плюсов только про ассемблер знают
<novns> с++ - плохой инструмент, негодный
<novns> вместо него лучше objective c
<novns> на худой конец D
<skai-falkorr> ZeVoluciON: специально для тебя посоветую следующему на фортране или на брейнфаке писать:)
<ZeVoluciON> на прологе лучше
<novns> а вообще, питон, плюс критические вычисления на чистом С
<toxa> все языки программирования писались потому, что они были нужны тому кто их создавал..... :)
<novns> есть разные парадигмы программирования
<ZeVoluciON> и другие страшные слова
<novns> каждая позволяет решать отдельную область задач
<toxa> поэтому все выражения "оно не нужно" обсурдно, так как применимо только к тому, кто его произносит
<skai-falkorr> ZeVoluciON: F# же:)как часть монорабства
<estklan> sudo: unable to resolve host alex-samsung-r25
<brestows> всем ку! кто нить в lmv шарит?
<novns> чистый си - это хороший такой язык для низкоуровнего программирования
<skai-falkorr> !ask | brestows
<ubuntuhelp> brestows: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<novns> объектный си - это хороший такой язык для объектно-ориентированного программирования
<brestows> skai-falkorr: понял
<garry-78> Вечера доброго.
<estklan> вот файл hosts удалил, после этого не возможно зайти под рутом
<skai-falkorr> novns: на лиспе надо писать:)позитивный язык.улыбается
<novns> си с плюсами - примерно как дохлая кобыла, к которой прибили фанерные крылья
<skai-falkorr> estklan: а нафига ты его удалял?
<estklan> подскажите что это может быть
<brestows> как в lvm создать логический том который займет все неиспользуемое пространство?
<novns> то есть оно полететь может, но недалеко
<skai-falkorr> estklan: еще глаза вырежи и удивляйся, что ты ничего не видишь
<s709> novns: а вообще, питон, плюс критические вычисления на чистом С - у питона есть серьезный недостаток. у него нет IDE с гуибилдером уровня дельфи. только wxPython но он мне показался нестабильным. и это не GTK+.
<estklan> я скрипт проверял, а он hosts испортил
<DebianClone> for i in xrange(5):
<ZeVoluciON> man PyQt
<DebianClone>   if i!=9:
<DebianClone>     i=i+3
<DebianClone> print i
<DebianClone> Почему выводит 9?
<novns> s709, польза гуибилдеров не доказана :-)
<novns> s709, ну и pyqt с гуибилдером
<toxa> а как же PyGTK и PyQt ?
<DebianClone> 3 повтора
<skai-falkorr> estklan: не юзай в другой раз левые скрипты
<novns> ещё pygtk
<s709> novns: программисты Zanussi давно уже доказали
<skai-falkorr> estklan: оздай хостс и опиши в нем локалхост
<toxa> много приложений реализовано на pygtk :)
<s709> novns: про pygtk мне можно не рассказывать ) на нем я и писал. для 1с-а утилиты :-D
<DebianClone> не выводит 7
<DebianClone> а должно 9
<novns> s709, гуибилдерами можно легко писать простые бизнес-приложения, прайс-листы там на генераторах отчётов
<estklan> я добали в него 127.0.0.1       localhost
<novns> но на этом их область применения заканчивается
<s709> novns: вот именно, что такие приложения нужно писать в гуибилдерах.
<novns> ну да, но они и без гуибилдеров пишутся прекрасно
<skai-falkorr> estklan: еще 127.0.0.1 твой_хост
<s709> novns: ну да ну да, а еще можно массу рутинной работы автоматизировать в разработке корпоративных приложений.
<estklan> ок, сделад
<ZeVoluciON> DebianClone: 4+3=7
<novns> к тому же это такие скучные и однообразные задачи, что лучше уж веблю писать
<s709> novns: я бы так не стал говорить про корпоративные приложения в целом.
<skai-falkorr> artus: тыц:)
<artus> skai-falkorr: пиу-пиу
<skai-falkorr> artus: а хочешь немного магии покажу?:)
<artus> угу
<skai-falkorr> @kick artus магия:)
<Nebulosa> нененене
<novns> s709, обычно там работа с какими-нибудь плохо спроектированными базами данных
<skai-falkorr> artus: так.чтото не то
<artus> :)
<novns> плюс стандартный разбор чужих мсофисных файлов
<skai-falkorr> artus: а это работает
<inkvizitor68sl> !тфе
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<artus> skai-falkorr: напрасилсо таки )
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<novns> плюс генераторы отчётов
<novns> в общем - скука
<estklan> skai-falkorr: сенк
<s709> novns: там это где? все от предприятия зависит и от того кто проектирует )
<skai-falkorr> artus: :) странно почему магия не сработала...
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: проконсультруй почему кик не работает?
<novns> иногда бухгалтерия попросит импорт данных из той кривой БД в 1с-ку
<inkvizitor68sl> хдже?
<artus> skai-falkorr: маны не хватает)
<novns> тоже ну очень интересная задача
<skai-falkorr> @kick artus магия:)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тут
<novns> и без гуибилдера никак не решается, да
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, потому что ты не опер
<artus> skai-falkorr: у меня имунитет на твою магию )
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl:  /msg chanserv access list #ubuntu-ru
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: сутки назад приняли
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ты это теперь боту расскажи
<skai-falkorr> artus: хитрый план?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ему то наплевать, что тебя приняли
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Он оп)
<s709> novns: гуибилдер экономит время, освобождает программистов от рутины и позволяет им заниматься более интересными задачами, а не кодить по 12 часов с сутки формочку с кнопками. только и всего.
<skai-falkorr> @kick skai test
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: ты это боту скажи:)
<[Dmitry]> @help channel
<ubuntuhelp> (channel [<channel>] <name> [<value>]) -- If <value> is given, sets the channel configuration variable for <name> to <value> for <channel>. Otherwise, returns the current channel configuration value of <name>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<s709> novns: и я не услышал серьезных аргументов _против_ гуибилдеров
<skai-falkorr> вь
<[Dmitry]> @help Admin
<[Dmitry]> Хм
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: 0:09:28 freenode  -- | ubuntuhelp (~ubuntuhel@unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp): Error: #ubuntu-ru,op, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tec
<novns> s709, время больше экономит выбор правильной парадигмы программиорвания и подходящего инстремунта для реализации
<novns> *инструмента
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: твой бот жалуется на меня
<novns> обычно пользователи гуибилдеров владеют только императивным программированием с зачатками объектно-ориентированного
<novns> причём ни тем ни другим пользоваться толком не умеют
<s709> novns, ну и какую же парадигму надо использовать, скажем, при разработке системы управления проектами с пулом персонала в 7000 человек?
<novns> s709, это не постановка задачи
<[Dmitry]> @capability list
<ubuntuhelp> -halfop -op -protected -voice
<[Dmitry]> @capability add op skai-falkorr
<s709> novns отчего же? с точки зрения топ менеджера задача уже поставлена
<[Dmitry]> @Admin capability add op skai-falkorr
<novns> какими проектами, какой персонал?
<skai-falkorr> @kick artus магия:)
<skai-falkorr> @kick artus магия:)
<s709> novns. да любыми. любые проекты компании.
<[Dmitry]> Ох тыж
<artus> skai-falkorr: ^_^
<[Dmitry]> @op
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: не.пока не работает
<[Dmitry]> Хм
<skai-falkorr> @op
<s709> novns: я знаю ответ. надо использовать Ubuntu Linux
<skai> @kick artus магия:)
<skai> @op
<[Dmitry]> skai: Успокойся а
<skai> не ну я хз то с ним стало:)
<[Dmitry]> @Channel capability add op skai-falkorr
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: @Channel capability add op skai-falkorr напиши это.
<[Dmitry]> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl>  @Channel capability add op skai-falkorr
<inkvizitor68sl> @Channel capability add op skai-falkorr
<inkvizitor68sl>  Error: op, Тебя нет в списке. Фэйс контроль не пройден
<[Dmitry]> А
<artus> sгг
<[Dmitry]> @Channel capability add skai-falkorr op
<novns> s709, в таком случает надо показать менеджеру сравнение готовых "решений" и пусть покупает
<inkvizitor68sl> @Channel capability add skai-falkorr op
<[Dmitry]> skai: Зарегистрируйся у бота. /msg ubuntuhelp register skai PASS
<novns> этих ЕРП как собак сейчас
<inkvizitor68sl> Error: skai-falkorr, Тебя нет в списке. Фэйс контроль не
<s709> novns: денег нет, поэтому писать придется самим. и какая же парадигма? фунциональное, ооп, логическое программирование?
<novns> а САП-ов ещё больше
<novns> s709, выбирайте из опенсурсных, делов-то
<skai> [Dmitry]: ОК
<[Dmitry]> @Channel capability add skai op
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыг
<[Dmitry]> skai: try it.
<skai> @kick artus магия:)
<novns> или пользуйтесь пиратскими, как 99% российских компаний с нищим персоналом
<artus> skai: читер )
<skai> [Dmitry]: а почему же днем работало без таких танцев с бубном то?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ник
<[Dmitry]> skai: Работало от чансерва
<novns> кстати, если из 9000 человек уволить сотню совсем бесполезных - деньги найдутся
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick skai приветствуем тебя в рядах главных троллей канала.
<novns> вот такая парадигма
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, без автореконнекта) типа честный хД
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот сейчас бот работать не будет
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: типо лень было настраивать вичат:)
<skai-falkorr> проверим
<inkvizitor68sl> нгы
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<s709> novns: пора бы знать, что это не парадигма, а в лучшем случае "технология". хотя и это неправильно. правильно - "инструментарий"
<skai-falkorr> @kick artus магия:)
<inkvizitor68sl> за что ты химика так..
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ты был прав:)
<artus> skai-falkorr: ну ты нууууудный )))
<[Dmitry]> @Channel capability add skai-falkorr op
<novns> s709, ещё есть такое слово "сарказм"
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]: окей?
<[Dmitry]> Нет
<novns> писать самим велосипед для управления миллионом людей в конторе, у которой нет денег, как то странно, да?
<novns> в таких случаях можно действительно нанять студента за еду с борланддельфями
<novns> не важно, что он там напишет - потому что его топ-менеджера всё равно уволят через неделю
<novns> а работать всё равно никто не будет бесплатно
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: настроил автореджоин с 15 секундным интервалом:)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<artus> skai: типа под чесного косить? )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: заодно переопределив порядок моих двух ников
<Sergey_IT>  s709: novns. чего мудрите?
<skai> @kick skai проверим обе настройки
<s709> Sergey_IT: novns меня агрессивно троллит
<novns> Sergey_IT, выбираем парадигму
<DebianClone> потусуюсь на форуме если че http://python.su/forum/
<Sergey_IT> s709, за что?
<skai> работают:)
<s709> Sergey_IT: не знаю
<skai> [Dmitry]: надеюсь при смене ипа в адресе он не станет жаловаться на меня снова?:)
<Sergey_IT> s709, гуи любишь?
<[Dmitry]> хз
<skai> artus: всмысле под честного?
<s709> Sergey_IT: я сторонник принципа "каждая задача должна решаться наиболее подходящим инструментом"
<novns> я тоже
<Sergey_IT> вооо, консенсус ))
<skai> [Dmitry]: сча проверю
<s709> Sergey_IT: ООН в твоем лице опять разрулила ситуацию
<novns> большинство разработчиков владеют от силы одним инструментом (обычно это с++) и пытаются применить его для решения всех задач
<skai> @kick skai test
<korvin> <novns> обычно там работа с какими-нибудь плохо спроектированными базами данных -- именно этим я сейчас и занимаюсь =)
<s709> novns: в нашем регионе это обычно 1С
<skai> [Dmitry]: жалуется.он меня не любит:)
<novns> хотя с++ это один из самых неудачных и уродливых инструментов
<Sergey_IT>  novns, это плохие разработчики - точнее кодеры
<[Dmitry]> skai: Проси инка
<[Dmitry]> Мне лень и вообще я тут не оп
<[Dmitry]> и бот не мой уже
<novns> поэтому я остаюсь при своём первом тезисе
<novns> с++ не нужен
<skai> [Dmitry]: чан серв добрее
<novns> а теперь пора выпить чаю
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: так что у тебя просить надо?
<Sergey_IT> народ, от языка ничего особо не зависит
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, мм?
<Sergey_IT> все равно используются библиотеки
<korvin> Sergey_IT: да щазз... многое зависит
<s709> Sergey_IT: переносимость и быстродействие иногда.
<skai> @kick artus прости, но надо проверить насколько добр чансерв
<s709> Sergey_IT: скорость разработки и наличие самих библиотек
<artus> skai: фсе норм ) всеравно у тя магия нерабочая )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: как заставить бота не игноировать меня,Ю когда у меня меняется ип?
<novns> в случае C++ скорость разработки нивелируется неудобной отладкой, причём часто чужих ошибок
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: как получить хост вида unafilated/skai
<novns> STL далеко не полон, его дырки пытаются заткнуть всякими бустами
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: как у райдена например?
<Sergey_IT> везде есть свои преимущества и недостатки, но в каждом конкретном случае надо исходить из задачи
<novns> а когда перестаёт работать любимый код из-за изменений в бусте - это очень весело
<korvin> artus, ага, мана кончилась наверное
<artus> ))
<skai> я не волшебник, я тока учусь:)
<novns> а когда в бусте не просто ошибка, а наведённая другой - это уже ночной кошмар
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, купи у fsf за 5 баксов в месяц хДДД
<korvin> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, /join #freenode and saay "can i get cloack? "
<novns> тем более когда ошибка в STL на самом деле
<Sergey_IT> novns, просто не надо использовать библиотеки если нет особой необходимости
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: поможет?
<korvin> Sergey_IT: зачем же тогда их пишут?
<korvin> может вообще ничего не использовать без крайней необходимости?
<novns> Sergey_IT, тут штука в том, что у C++ такой синтаксис, что ошибки так и прут
<novns> его же невозможно даже формально описать
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, там скажут чего делать
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже не помню просто
<inkvizitor68sl> клоак получал года 2 назад
<Sergey_IT> korvin, чтобы впарить кому-нибудь
<jah-man> всем привет.
<novns> даже на чистом с++ без шаблонов, используя только классы, можно легко застрелиться
<korvin> так и запишем: С++ нужен, чтобы впарить кому-нибудь =)
<jah-man> или застрелиться
<novns> а шаблоны в с++ - это уже гарантированное самоубийство
<Sergey_IT> novns, если правильно писать то не прут
<novns> Sergey_IT, язык С++ не учит правильностии и строгости, скорее наоборот разжижает кодерам мозги
<Sergey_IT> novns, это мода, шаблоны надо использовать там где они нужны
<Sergey_IT> novns, просто в нем слишком много излишков
<novns> Sergey_IT, или писать на питоне плюс чистый си для математики
<jillsmitt> ищу разработчиков, которые юзают GTK+ и ui
<Sergey_IT> novns, тоже выход
<novns> у питона богатая стандартная библиотека
<novns> и нет недостатков С++
<novns> (есть свои, но не такие унылые)
<Sergey_IT> novns, я попробовал, но все-таки остановился на С++ но с QT
<novns> а ещё довольно хорошо мозги прочищает ФП
<jah-man> фп?
<novns> функциональной программирование
<novns> *ное
<jah-man> подробнее)
<novns> без императивщины
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: теперь как там вы с дмитрием учили бота?клоку я получил
<novns> ну почитайте интернеты, там всё написано
<novns> если вкратце - без состояний во времени
<jah-man> оу, извините. забыл про правило задавания вопросов)
 * jah-man ушел копатьс в интернетах
<dima2> Товарищи, какие клиенты теперь нормально работают с аськой?   <off> эти AOL задрали уже </off>
<s709> пиджин
<jah-man> они че опять там с кнопочками играются? пиджин кстати тож не работает
<s709> у меня работает
<jah-man> а как обновить его тогда?
<s709> убрал SSL и login.icq.ru сервер поставил
<jah-man> спасибо
<s709> как тут однопартийцы советовали...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: @Channel capability add skai op
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: так вроде?
<inkvizitor68sl> @Channel capability add skai op
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> @op
<skai> ubuntuhelp: тыж окей сказал.чтож жалуешься то?
<artus> skai: главный оракул не признает подмастеря ? )))
<skai> artus: да чтото у него глаз запылился:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: стукни меня.я понял в чем дело было
<inkvizitor68sl> мм?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык после реконекта надо у бота было идентифи сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> @Channel capability add skai op
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я у бота идентифи сделал счас и вот результат
<skai> @kick artus признал меня оракул:-Р
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: теперь осталось найти где прописать в вичате эту команду в автозапуск
<jah-man> skai ты оп?)) поздравляю с этой почетной должностью)
<skai> сча проверим
<skai> @op
<skai> @deop
<Sergey_IT> опы устроили пейнбол из своих банометов, новичка загнали в угол и пуляют...))
<skai> работает:)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick skai я победил!
<Sergey_IT> :)
<skai> @kick inkvizitor68sl а в ответку тебе вот
<jah-man> какая веселуууха все-таки
<korvin> jah-man: начинай сразу с Хаскелла, он и чистый, и тайпклассы там хорошие
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: поменялд реджоин интервал на три секунды:)а то 15 - долго
<jah-man> korvin спасибо)
<korvin> jah-man: например learnyouahaskell.com
<korvin> как-то так
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, начинай с постановки задачи
<korvin> Sergey_IT: он собрался ознакомится с парадигмой, а не задачки решать
<Sergey_IT> ааа )
<jah-man> основная задача паскаль -__-
<novns> jah-man, только не надо читать лекции на викибуксах - там они засраны анонимными правками
<skai> artus: :-Р
<novns> на всякий случай
<artus> хм... чей то у меня поломалсо вайн (
<artus> skai: угу )
<skai> artus: а нафига он тебе?
<jah-man> novns цитата: я выше всех этих википедий.
<artus> skai: ад там у меня софтинко для проектирования квартиры и тд безобразия
<Sergey_IT> novns, согласен, читать надо хорошие книжки, а всякие вики и хелпы для справки
<skai> artus: аааа.я уж думал что полезное там.второй фоллаут например
<skai> jah-man: ты читаешь джона гришема?:)
<novns> хорошие ознакомитьельные статьи по ФП есть на fprog.ru
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, а зачем паскаль?
<novns> *ознакомительные
<artus> skai: фигня ))) я вайном повесил тачку на днях )
<jah-man> skai xDD в прошлом он адвокат так что его романы не только интересны но и точны)
<jah-man> Sergey_IT школьная программа
<skai> artus: а я поставил его на три дня.утолил жажду в дьябле второй и снова удалил:)
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, да он дня за 3 изучается ;)
<skai-falkorr> @op
<jah-man> Sergey_IT с нормальным учебником кружкой чая и не тормозящими компами да. а тупая учительница, холодные классы, и вечно виснущие компы с форточками растягивают этот процесс на 3 года.
<korvin> щ_Щ
<skai> @op
<skai> @deop
<korvin> точно 3?
<skai> хммм...сча я научу его понить мой второй ник
<jah-man> нет. вру 2
<jah-man> первые 2 года паскаль, потом вижуал
<jah-man> бейсик
<korvin> ужс
<jah-man> кто-то не помню кто, назвал его языком для домохозяек
<Angel_ok> Добрый вечер, всем
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, забудь школьные замашки. Имей ввиду, что в ВУЗе в 1-ом семестре дают информации как за 10 лет школы. Готовься - это жизнь
<Angel_ok> Подскажите пожалуйста, где находится Система-Администрирование-Службы в Ubuntu 10.04?
<skai> вредный бот:)
<korvin> в меню
<Angel_ok> korvin: кеп?! ты?
<jah-man> я знаю...сестра учится..уже все описала во всех красках жизнь студенческую
<korvin> нет
<skai> @Channel capability add skai-falkorr op
<Angel_ok> korvin: нету такого в 10.04
<Angel_ok> где можно отключить включить службы?
<skai> ладно фиг с ним
<korvin> службы -- это в виндовс, кстати
<Sergey_IT> Angel_ok, какой-то пакет доставить надо - тогда будет
<skai> Angel_ok: дык нет такого жеж давно уже
<Angel_ok> я хочу поубирать все лишнии службы при автозагрузке
<Angel_ok> skai: да я понял.. аналог этому в 10.04 есть?
<skai> Angel_ok: лезь в систему параметры запускаемые приложения
<Sergey_IT> Angel_ok, на форуме поищи - где-то видел тему
<Angel_ok> skai: спасибо. я так и предполагал
<Angel_ok> только я в запускаемых приложения лишнего ничего не вижу кроме блютуса..
<Angel_ok> а должен быть по крайней мере еще и др.веб
<skai> Angel_ok: я там многое отключил.а блютус как раз был нужен
<skai> Angel_ok: тебе другая тулза нужна, если ты демоны хошь убирать из автозапуска
<jah-man> Angel_ok dr. web?
<Angel_ok> skai: а что можно отключить? подскажешь?
<skai> Angel_ok: все, что тебе не надо.это автозапуск гномовский твоего юзера
<Angel_ok> skai: да именно демоны. что за тулза помнишь?
<artus> все кроме dbus и gdm )
<Angel_ok> jah-man: да, dr.web
<jah-man> Angel_ok зачем? Оо
<artus> bum
<artus> который бут ап манагер )
<Angel_ok> jah-man: чтобы проверять флешки
<jah-man> убунту же...
<skai> Angel_ok: man update-rc.d
<Angel_ok> jah-man: тем у кого маздай
<jah-man> оу. понятно)
<Angel_ok> jah-man: :)
<Angel_ok> jah-man: вот попросили тебя к примеру проверить флешку на вирусы.. как ты поступишь?
<jah-man> загржусь в окошки
<jah-man> меня редко просят такое делать так что не проблема в принципе.
<jah-man> ну или под вайном нод запущу
<Angel_ok> jah-man: вариант, но имхо проще так
<skai> Angel_ok: я например все флешевые вирусы знаю в лицо:)и легко руками снесу за минуту
<artus> Angel_ok: др веб выковыряный с ливки ?
<jah-man> есть флеши со встроенными антивирусными программами..
<artus> skai: ну ток если они не модифицировали exe )
<Angel_ok> skai: да, это как правило. но есть флешки на которых много каталогов/подкаталогов и из каждого выковыривать ручками вирус...
<korvin> skai: а я за 5 секунд: Форматировать -> Да
<artus> skai: аль ты каждый екзешник разбираеш? )))
<Angel_ok> artus: нет. доктор веб для линукса
<Angel_ok> jah-man: может и есть не встречал и думаю их не много
<artus> ну он то и на ливке для линукса )
<jah-man> Angel_ok достаточно. например transcend jetflash 15
<skai> artus: за всю свою жисть (7лет венды и 6 - линухи) я не встречал еще модифицированных экзешников:)
<skai> artus: а не.вру.винчих однажды видел:)
<Angel_ok> artus: вот этот http://download.drweb.com/linux/?lng=ru
<User865[web]> Hello
<Galaxy2000_> Bonjour
<Sergey_IT> Hi
<skai> а по русски говорить нельзя уже?
<User865[web]> Нужна помощь по обновлению 8.04 до 10,4 на макентоше
<inkvizitor68sl> jJ
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<skai> sharikoff[away]: ты тут?
<artus> User865[web]: сильно ))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: чччч.ты спишь.тебе этот маразм снится.спи дальше:)
<Sergey_IT> User865[web]: поставь заново
<User865[web]> ХА
<skai> sharikoff[away]: пропускаешь самое веселье же
<inkvizitor68sl> User865[web], а в чём проблемато7
<inkvizitor68sl> в лени заггулить ?
<User865[web]> Проц Power G3
<User865[web]> искал
<Sergey_IT> User865[web]: не ХА а инстол
<skai> User865[web]: а чем тебе макось то не нравится?
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> User865[web], обновляйся до дебиана
<User865[web]> Не все новые проги работают
<inkvizitor68sl> я серьёзно, еси чо
<trace_> привет
<skai> сбежал.вот ленивое существо
<skai> я ж ему тока ссыль на образ 10.04 для поверПК хотел дать
<Sergey_IT> значит не очень надо
<trace_> фии 9.10 последний норм релиз далее порно
<skai> Sergey_IT: дык я ж старался, искал ссылку.не ценят меня...
<jah-man> я на 10.10 сижу..никакого секса.
<korvin> не дают?
<artus> trace_: последний нормальный 9.04 )
<skai> jah-man: сочувствую
<skai> jah-man: ну ты попробуй знакомится с девушками чтоли...
<jah-man> skai, korvin >< да не в этом смысле блин...
<skai> jah-man: может на венду вернутся?а то демографическая обстановка падает в стране
<jah-man> так все хваааатит)))
<Sergey_IT> ))
<jah-man> и демографическая обстановка падать не может. она может ухудшаться.
<jah-man> стремительно.
<skai> jah-man: если секса нет - чтото падает.инфа 100%
<Sergey_IT> в наше время таких проблем не было )
<jah-man> да я вообще про секс с убунтой говорил..
<jah-man> с обычным сексом все в порядке!! xD инфа 100%
<DebianClone> как в питоне выполнить проверку целое число или десятичное?
<Sergey_IT> это извращение - их скоро оранжевыми звать будут
<skai> jah-man: ну вообще то есть женщины за деньги.зачем с искусственным продуктом то мучится?неестественно это как то
<trace_> artus: я не прав ?
<skai> trace_: нет
<trace_> skai: спасибо за инфу
<skai> trace_: всегда пожалуйста
<jah-man> skai, да знаю я)
<skai> jah-man: вот откуда твоя 100% инфа....:))
<jah-man> skai, да неееет!!! блииин...
<trace_> skai: а основание такого вывода ?
<skai> trace_: например УМВР на 10.10 лучше чем на 10.04?
<trace_> skai: если обновлять пакеты но не обновлять релиза то да
<skai> trace_: а на что его обновлять то?у мну ноуту полтора месяца.он не застал обновления.окромя 10.04-10.10.да и там по привычке клин инсталл
<skai> о как он испугался то
<jah-man> так ты тут всех сексом стремаешь
<skai> jah-man: не.я не стремаю:)а вот ты тут про извращенства с убунтой рассказываешь:)
 * skai пора спать.прочел только что "руководство для новичков убунту 10.04" как "рождество для новичков по убунту 10.04".аж открыл тему.стало интересно что там такое придумали на праздник
<jah-man> секс тут имелся ввиду не как коитус с системным блоком или ОС . а
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, "язык мой - враг мой" ©
<Sergey_IT> чей-то
<jah-man> Sergey_IT пааальцы..
<skai> jah-man: пальцы,язык,и всякие игрушки...знаем мы вас:)
<korvin> так вы знакомы?
<skai> 01:38:30 freenode  -- | [jah-man] (~cartman@85.26.233.25): jah-man
<skai> 01:38:30 freenode  -- | [jah-man] #ubuntu-ru
<skai> 01:38:30 freenode  -- | [jah-man] brown.freenode.net (Madison, WI, US)
<korvin> картман из южного парка?
<jah-man> не совсем.
<skai> korvin: вот все что я знаю, помимо его предпочтений в области женщин и ОС, а также отсутсвия секса с момента перехода на 10.10
<jah-man> а вот насчет предпочтений в области женщин я вообще ничего не говорил
<artus> гг
<skai> jah-man: а кто 100процентную инфу приводил о знаниях про платных женщин?
<jah-man> я могу знать, но не обязательно пользоваться их услугами.
<korvin> да ладно, отмазывайся теперь
<jah-man> и секса еще с 10.04 нету..
<jah-man> xD
<skai> jah-man: сочувствуем
<inkvizitor68sl> о ужас
<jah-man> -skai- jah-man: ну вообще то есть женщины за деньги.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот убунтовцам не прет
<skai> больше полугода...как же ты держишься то...
<skai> 01:30:40        jah-man | skai, да знаю я)                                                                                                               │ Ep5iloN_
<skai> 01:31:02           skai | jah-man: вот откуда твоя 100% инфа....:))
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас то хотя бы есть daily builds
<Ragnareg> ку)
<artus> ))
<jah-man> с ними сексом занимаетесь?
<korvin> при дневном свете?
<Ragnareg> у кого openbox стоит?
<skai> korvin: ессесно при дневном.этож не найтли билдс какого нить файрфокса
<artus> у мну
<skai> Ragnareg: artus проси
<jah-man> -skai- jah-man: если секса нет - чтото падает.инфа 100%
<jah-man> откуда твоя проверенная инфа?
<Ragnareg> artus: буду у тебя тогда спрашивать если что от не пойму =)
<skai> jah-man: дык а нафига гидравлику напрягать, если секса нет?:)эргономика же
<Ragnareg> только что поставил
<skai> Ragnareg: ццц.это мой личный опенбокс тренер вообщето
<korvin> при чем тут эргономика?
<artus> Ragnareg: угу
<skai> korvin: при сохранении ресурса системы от износа:)
<korvin> эм...
<jah-man> skai нет нет) ты пытаешься отмазаться иначе: нет секса --> половой орган не напрягаем. а твое предложение построено иначе: половой орган не напрягается, как ни старайся --> секса нет.
<korvin> эргономика этим не занимается
<skai> jah-man: как из условия if - then ты получил then - if?
<jah-man> тут везде if then...
<skai> jah-man: если секса нет - чтото падает. = нет секса --> половой орган не напрягаем
<skai> jah-man: как мы видим везде иф - нет секса
<jah-man> if нет секса then половой орган не напрягаем/
<jah-man> if  половой орган не напрягается, как ни старайся then секса нет
<skai> jah-man: if  половой орган не напрягается then он падает:)
<skai> -skai- jah-man: если секса нет - чтото падает.инфа 100%
<Ragnareg> artus: и первый вопрос, чем ты меняешь темы, я поставил lxappearance, но он чет не меняет, а юзается от гнома тема
<korvin> че вы спорите? это замкнутая цепь : ... => нет секса => не напрягаем орган => нет секса => не напрягаем орган => ...
<skai> jah-man: не придумывай третьи пункты:)
<jah-man> так стооооп! skai ты не прав!ъ
<skai> korvin: не.не напрягаем орган!=расслабляем орган:)
<Ragnareg> artus:  может вручную где то нужно подкрутить
<korvin> skai: монопенисуально
<[Nix]> всем привет
<artus> Ragnareg: obconf
<skai> korvin: не.если смотреть в продолжении прогрессии - от этой выборки будет зависить закольцованность твоего нет секса => не напрягаем орган => нет секса => не напрягаем орган =>
<skai> если расслабляем орган - то потом можно выйти => напрягаем - секс есть.
<Ragnareg> artus: ну это оформление окна, а мне элементы управления сменить
<skai> korvin: а теперь вопрос на миллион
<artus> Ragnareg: в смысле?
<skai> korvin: а какого петровича мы вообще это обсуждаем?
<jah-man> skai не в этом щас вопрос.ъ
<jah-man> погодите. причина отсутствия секса недостаточный приток крови к половому органу.
<artus> может хару тут про органы флудить?
<jah-man> ну тут рассматриваются алгоритмы с ветвлением. а органы только облегчают понимание дискуссии
<skai> jah-man: не.причина отсутствия секса у тебя - 10.04.ты сам вывел такую параллель
<skai> jah-man: ты ошибочно задаешь текущему состоянию гидравлики флаг "main"
<jah-man> вообще эти события никак не связаны.
<artus> jah-man: алгоритмы ветвления как бе ниразу к этому каналу не относятцо)
<artus> skai: ный падаван ) хватит подначивать народ на бесмысленный и беспощадный флуд )
<skai> jah-man: ну тогда почему строго с 10.04 у тебя секса нет?
<jah-man>  artus ну почему же? тут же рассматривается допустим bash? в bash есть возможность реализации алгоритмов с ветвлением.
<skai> artus: а я говорил что мне спать пра.еще когда рождество увидел.сами не пустили
<skai> artus: оставляю тебя за старшего:)
 * skai всем бб
<artus> о... терь у мну wine 1.3.7 ^_^
<Ragnareg> artus: у меня в obconf только верхушка меняется, а мне бы начинку окна, это элементы управления сменить
<jah-man> skai в том то и дело что не строго. примерно с апреля. дата последнего занятия сексом не приурочена к релизу 10.04
<artus> Ragnareg: ща
<Gerard> artus: Он косячный4
<jah-man> блн!!
<artus> Ragnareg: qtconfig-qt4
<Gerard> artus: по сравнению со стабильной версией... у 1.3.7 очень много косяков
<jah-man> кто еще желает побеседовать о функционировании половой системы человека? xDD
<Ragnareg> ок
<artus> Gerard: да у меня вообще 1.41 в репах )) ито я ее чейто поломал )
<DebianClone> Как вставить в питон команды для Линуксовской консоли?
<jah-man> Flowers?
<DebianClone> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice jah-man
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice skai
<DebianClone> я тут пукнул, ты учуял и определил по запаху?
<Gerard> artus:  юзай 1.2.1 и будет тебе счастье!
<Gerard> artus: самая рульная версия на сегодняшний день!
<artus> посмотрим )
<jah-man> DebianClone нет просто застал момент твоего возвращения в ряды убунтушников...тогда ты ник поменял на flowers..
<jah-man> память знаешь ли хорошая
<DebianClone> а:)
<Gerard> лан ... всем ББ я в дотку!
<jah-man> DebianClone питон он же ооп?
<Gerard> Эх нлёгкая женская работа, из доты доставать задрота!
<DebianClone> а че это?
<jah-man> объектно ориентированое программирование
<DebianClone> ну
<jah-man> может можно как нибудь задать запуск скрипта в коде программы?
<DebianClone> а просто команду выполнить?
<DebianClone> удалить файл например
<Ragnareg> artus: а ты чисто ставил opnebox или с гнома
<jah-man> хм...может можно в коде указать запуск терминала --> ввод в терминал необходимой команды
<Guest80300> А можно как-нибудь расширить виртуальный жд в Virtual Box?
<brestows> ребят как активировать lvm тома перед их монтированием в момент загрузки Ос?
<brestows> а то так как они не активированы то и монтировать нечего :(
<parfux> задача по программированию: из 10 знакового десятичного числа надо выделить первые три знака
<jah-man> язык?
<brestows> parfux: языу
<parfux> деление пока больше 1000 и превращение в строку не предлагать
<parfux> си
<parfux> ++
<jah-man> я пас. си++ не знаю
<parfux> не пусть даже не си
<artus> Ragnareg: чисто опенбокс )
<parfux> любой другой
<jah-man> есть вариант на паскале)
<jah-man> вообще гениальный
<jah-man> кода максимум строчек 5
<Ragnareg> artus: ты дистр какой брал?
<artus> Ragnareg: кранч последний ) на сквизи )
<brestows> parfux: считываешь число в массив и выводишь первых три элемента массива
<jah-man>  var a; begin readln a; writeln (a:3); end.
<jah-man> pascal
<[Nix]> 4)
<parfux> ну это понятно, но это все костыли
<jah-man> но работает) и назначение свое выполняет...
<parfux> в строку преобразовать тоже самое что в массив
<Ragnareg> artus: а что у тебя за тачка?
<artus> e6500 gf8600 2 рама )
<jah-man> artus а е6500 это что?
<truecryer> народ, у кого в empathy возникал network error? где хоть код ошибки посмотреть?
<artus> rfvtym
<artus> камень
<andreymal> чем можно дату с dv-видео посмотреть?
<jah-man> artus intel'овский?
<artus> угу
<andreymal> жаль
<truecryer> кто-нибудь, подскажите что делать?
<Ragnareg> все, вродь настроил все что хотел
<artus> ))
<andreymal> буду ср*ть в форум хД))
<Ragnareg> всем бб
<truecryer> truecryer 11/17/2010 11:13:07 PM
<truecryer> народ, у кого в empathy возникал network error? где хоть код ошибки посмотреть?
<artus> ниукого
<artus> потому что это уг никто не пользует
<elfaimer> truecryer, запусти в консоле и посмотри
<parfux> pidgin mdc винрарней будут
<parfux> http://mdc.ru/
<parfux> в убунту самое то
<[Nix]> какую  IDE посоветуете для старенького ноута?
<novns> vim или emacs
<[Nix]> не.. нужно по серьезнее.. типа netbeans
<Sergey_IT>  [Nix], codelite ? Не?
<[Nix]> не пробовал
<[Nix]> даже не слышал
<[Nix]> щяс гляну
<[Nix]> просто ноут раритет
<[Nix]> и грузить как то не хочется ))
<[Nix]> samsung x10 ))
<ariezzy> Народ, кто нить с джумлой работает?
<Sergey_IT>  [Nix], по загрузке не знаю как он (
<[Nix]> что именно по joomle нужно?
<ariezzy> Не могу найти концов, откуда текст берется на странице =)
<ariezzy> все посмотрел вроде
<[Nix]> на какой именно давай показывай)
<[Nix]> в ЛС
<[Nix]> пиши\
<[Nix]> щяс покажу)
<Sergey_IT>  [Nix] codelite на gtk - пакет 10Мб
<[Nix]> щяс гляну) спасибо
<[Nix]> репу нужно подключать ? или в стандарте есть?
<[Nix]> 15,7 Мб
<Sergey_IT>   [Nix] глянул сейчас - 4.5 мб докачиваю, обновление
<parfux> кто догадается что делает эта функция?=)
<parfux> int UGADAITE_CHTO_ZA_FUNKCIA(char* in){
<parfux> 	in[10] xor in[3];
<parfux> 	in[3] xor in[10];
<parfux> 	in[10] xor int[3];
<parfux> 	temp=atoi(in);
<parfux> 	in[10] xor in[3];
<parfux> 	in[3] xor in[10];
<parfux> 	in[10] xor int[3];
<parfux> 	return temp;
<parfux> 	
<parfux> }
<parfux> в строке 10 букв
<Sergey_IT> parfux на каком языке
<san4o> похоже что на албанском
<san4o> зачем когда парамет искомой переменной уже присвоен творить что то со второстепенной если оно дальше не используется ?
<some1_> nick some1
<IchEsseDichAuf> существуют ли в природе диски 64 битной ubuntu на десктоп от canonical?
<brestows> не поверишь но да существуют
<IchEsseDichAuf> и их рассылают через shipit?
<san4o> IchEsseDichAuf: скачай и нареж и будет
<san4o> каноникал нада перестать диски роздавать. наклейки одни рассылать будет дешевле .. =)
<IchEsseDichAuf> мне диск нужен. а наклейку я и сам нарисовать могу
<IchEsseDichAuf> фломастеры есть хорошие.
<san4o> IchEsseDichAuf: неужели 700 метров никто из дружей не поможет выкачать ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> хм, очень страно. я не могу найти их там.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, конечно же там я и смотрю
<Taurendil> [koshka], http://www.jabberworld.info/Mcabber твое любимое походу, не юзаешь?)
<g0xff>  кто знает где настраивается смена расклатки клавы по комбинации клавиш?
<parfux> в xorg.conf
<parfux> или в HAL
<parfux> счас пример кину
<g0xff> где это в меню=)
<parfux> в меню????
<parfux> jrt=)
<parfux> окей понял прикол=)
<Taurendil> g0xff, система - параметры - клавиатура
<Taurendil> потом вкладка раскладка, кнопка параметры
<Taurendil> в окне есть жирным, клавиши смены раскладки
<g0xff> выбираю клавиатура и мыш и там нету параметры
<Taurendil> g0xff, что за убунта?
<parfux> меню-стандартные-терминал-gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<g0xff> лубунта изначально ставил как нетбук эдишен
<parfux>     Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<parfux>     Option         "XkbLayout" "us,ru"
<parfux>     Option         "XkbVariant" ","
<parfux>     Option         "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<Taurendil> правь руками, проще будет
<g0xff> есть комбинация которая консоль вызывает?
<parfux> сдела=)
<parfux> й
<parfux> хотя наверное есть какаянибудь
<Taurendil> в меню консоль точно есть)
<artus> lxde няшка ... но openbox круче )
<g0xff> быстрее?
<Taurendil> конеч
<parfux> ага
<artus> g0xff: огаа... тот же опенбокс но не перегруженый фишками lxde
<artus> ну и настроить его проще )
<parfux> CLI быстрее чем GUI
<artus> g0xff: хаткеи на страивай в ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<parfux> ага
<parfux> а у него опенбокс?
<Taurendil> )))
<artus> если lxde... он на коробке всеравно
<parfux> openbox+tint2+feh+gmrun = best DE!!!!
<artus> у меня ща cairo-dock
<artus> отрубил я тинт )
<Taurendil> а как док работает?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/78175/04bc6bd4 вот так )
<parfux> щас покажу
<Taurendil> artus, красава) у меня под опенбоксом не получилось док завести
<kuraj> Народ привет. Пользуюсь кторрент и у меня всегда он проц грузит под 50% как впринцепе и люой другой торрент это нормально? под виндой вроже  не так сильно проц жрали
<artus> Taurendil: а че там его заводить то?
<Taurendil> нет, это не нормально kuraj
<artus> kuraj: и у тя стопитцот закачек в очереди? )
<san4o> kuraj: на раздел с какой файловой системой качаеш ?
<kuraj> У меня 3 закачки зависли на аллокатед дискспасе и дальше не грузятся а 2 день стоят
<kuraj> и не удалиш и не отсановиш
<Taurendil> у меня на нтфс качает и норм
<kuraj> на раздел ну у меня 1 раздел) как убунта автоматом делала
<Taurendil> artus, там надо же ставить что-то еще?
<san4o> Taurendil: качает норм и у меня. но если качаю на раздел с нтфс то проц немного больше подгружает
<artus> Taurendil: неа )))
<kuraj> Вот скорее в них дело)) как удалить торренты 3 штуки которые зависли на 1 месте даже не процента не скачало) этот долбанный allocating diskspace
<artus> Taurendil: sudo aptitude install cairo-dock )))
<Taurendil> artus, ну у меня он был кривой весь в квадратах и лагал
<Taurendil> artus, че за моник у тебя такой?)
<[koshka]> Taurendil,  у меня аська была ) консольная
<Taurendil> san4o, у меня пень 4 и разницы почти нет) а он описал ппц вообще)
<artus> Taurendil: cairo-dock -c &  (sleep 10s && cb-compmgr --cairo-compmgr) & и у тя все няшненько и отрисовка ложитцо на gpu ))) cairo-compmgr в качестве композитинга
<artus> Taurendil: 2 по 17
<[koshka]> finch что ли
<[koshka]> не помню
<dsxack_> kuraj, если качаешь на ntfs, то нагрузка процессора зависит от скорости записи на ntfs раздел... вот у меня качает когда 2,3мб/с то норм.. а когда 11мб/c то... глюки ппц)
<Taurendil> ясно) аська не тру)
<artus> [koshka]: самая класная консольная аська была это centericq )
<[koshka]> ага
<artus> все остальные фигня
<artus> вот только если б она умела utf8 (( а не кои8р
<Taurendil> artus, как решу снова на боксы перейти (что будет наверное скоро)) обращусь к тебе)
<kuraj> Да не etx4 kbkb как то там...у меня оказывается  торрента зависли на этапе allocating diskspace
<kuraj> Сижу гуглю че делать...
<artus> Taurendil: я вот с тех пор как перешол ниразу не пожалел)
<parfux> http://savepic.net/253923.png
<parfux> минимализм и функциональность...
<Taurendil> artus, у меня там с ними винт накрылся, поставил на первое время 10.04 так и стоит, все времени нема) очень радовало тоже.
<Taurendil> а моники без проблем воткнул или пришлось танцевать?
<artus> parfux: http://itpaste.ru/205091 и аркманагер не нужен ))
<dsxack_> kuraj, попробуй fsck раздела на который качаешь сделать
<artus> Taurendil: да отродясь с ними не танцевал... ))
<dsxack_> kuraj, +проверь диск на беды...(ну... на всякий случай)
<Taurendil> artus, а че за видюха?
<artus> 8600 gts
<parfux> уу полезный скрипт
<kuraj> dsxack_ Да не я тут спомнил раньше норм было... Щас 3 торрента не скачиваются а зависли уже 2 день на стадии  allocating diskspace
<artus> parfux: эть не скрипт) это в .bash(zsh)rc
<kuraj> и их не удалиш е отсановиш не запустиш
<dsxack_> kuraj, ну дак ведь может быть, что ошибки на фс недавно появились... из-за этого вся фигня
<dsxack_> kuraj, млин... что за торрент клиент, в котором нельзя удалить торренты)
<g0xff> у меня в /etc/X11/ нету файла xorg.conf
<artus> создай )
<dsxack_> g0xff, никайф тебе)
<artus> kuraj: rtorrent и никаких проблем) особенно если он с вебмордой в виде rutorrent )
<Volkodav> what player can play .shn files ?
<[Raiden]> Volkodav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5146756&postcount=9
<Volkodav> thanks
<Volkodav> I'd better convert them then use that crippled one
<Volkodav> cuetag can't handle the spaces in names shit
<Volkodav> :-(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> удали нафиг эти шн и скачай в норм формате что надо
<utkonos> есть кто?
<artus> нима
<utkonos> жаль
<Volkodav>  так и сделаю но вот во флаке переименовать не могу из-за пропусков в именах
<utkonos> и все же,у кого нть возникали проблемы при установке хамачи?
<artus> нафиг надо хамачи?
<parfux> нет не возникали
<utkonos> а конкретно:можно зайти в комнату,но нет пинга,и никто не видит что я онлайн
<Volkodav> ща попробую скомпилить split2flac - вроде он умеет - один файл - целый альбом неудобно нах
<parfux> мез проблем ставился, а вообще хамачи это ужас
<utkonos> ндымс
<utkonos> но нужен именно он,ибо игры :3
<[Raiden]> я разделял флаки раньше. сча в заметках посмотрю
<artus> [Raiden]: а ты вайн не собирал ?
<[Raiden]> cuebreakpoints Desireless.cue |shnsplit Desireless.flac
<[Raiden]> обе проги есть в репах убунты
<[Raiden]> имена пакетов не пмню
<[Raiden]> artus: когда-то давно собирал
<artus> мне просто интересно... надо как то по хитрому его собирать чтоб альса работала ... ато чей то без звука (((
<artus> хотя когда собиралось вроде не ругалось )
<[Raiden]> у меня с ппа, звук есть
<[Raiden]> да в общем всегда был )
<himik> че за прога?
<artus> ну из реп то он есть )
<[Raiden]> набери aptget build-dep wine
<[Raiden]> apt-get
<artus> и пересобрать?
<[Raiden]> ну если что-т оставило сча, то попробуй пересобрать
<[Raiden]> а для чег особираешь?
<artus> у меня в репах 1.1.41, а 1.2.1 таааки шустрее летает
<[Raiden]> у тебя не убунта?
<artus> сквизи
<[Raiden]> а у меня 1.3.7 вайн
<artus> ну 1.3.7 я собирал... но грят пок глючный) посему мне пока и 1.2.1 хватит)
<artus> ща попробую пересобрать
<[Raiden]> deb http://www.lamaresh.net/apt squeeze main
<[Raiden]> wget -O - http://www.lamaresh.net/apt/key.gpg | apt-key add
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> есть ) я ж грю.. там 1.1.41
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> ищи реп от убунты, слей оттуда сорцы пакета - наверное есть они там
<artus> хм... соьираю в 3 потока и смотрю видео )) ниче не тупить )))
<[Raiden]> dpkg-source -x  *.dsk  перейди в папку сорцов и dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<artus> ога... спс
<[Raiden]> я на своем компе тестил, ck патч от коливаса , кино и 4 потока сборки ядра.
<[Raiden]> всё ок
<artus> ну у меня без патчей ... пока все норм вроде )
<artus> да и собираю я ну оооочень редко что либо )
<[Raiden]> угу, а я ещё обычн озабываю указать потоки )
<[Raiden]> как бы собирается и хрен с ним
<artus> ага ))) есть такое )
<artus> последний раз когда ядро собирал собралось за 13ть минут)
<artus> а еще месяца 2 назад 4.5 часа )))
<[Raiden]> и как дебиан на десктопе?
<[Raiden]> радует?
<[Raiden]> мне кажется убунта со всякими ппа и гетдеб удобней. Или арч с ауром
<artus> [Raiden]: радует стабильнооость и мегапроизводительность в отличии )
<[Raiden]> я например новость о дэдбиф 4.4 прочитал позже чем оно с обновками с ппа пришло
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> пока единственное чего не хватало, но и не очень то и нужно это отсутствие репы с влц поддерживающей vdpau ) хотя мне и мплеера с головой )
<artus> [Raiden]:  dpkg-source -x  *.dsk делать в папке wine?
<Vasilichyurec> Привет всем, люди подскажате пожалуйста можно ли допустим перейти с версии 10.04 на 10.10 без переустановки
<artus> можно
<artus> dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> не, в папки куда сорцы пакета кинешь, ну 3 файла одычно orig patch архивы и .dsk
<artus> как то так
<Vasilichyurec> а как лучше переустановить или обновить? или нет разницы?
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: в источники зайди, на закладке обновлений выбери что не только лтс релизы. И потом sudo update-manager -d
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: дело вкуса. Можешь обновить, если раньше не делал. Если будет всё ок оставишь.
<[Raiden]> если не ок - переставишь
<Vasilichyurec> просто не кайф программы занова переставлять, файлы бекапить
<[Raiden]> мне нравится с 0. Сохраняю только /etc + /home и /usr/local на отдельных разделах
<artus> урря
<artus> есть звук )))
<Vasilichyurec> где хранятся файлы установленных програм? в хоме?
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<artus> Landgraff: дароф
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: нет, конфиги там в основном
<[Raiden]> мусор пользователя
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> главный мусор - конфиги пользователя )
<ozstr1ker> есть кто из белараши?
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: в общем 1 из юзанный мной верси йобновлялась и особых косяков небыло.
<[Raiden]> юзанных*
<[Raiden]> ozstr1ker: дакая в ирк разница
<[Raiden]> )
<ozstr1ker> [Raiden] а ты беларус?
<[Raiden]> нет
<ozstr1ker> тоя тут забрел к ним в сеть и попал в главный студенческий канал так они меня совсем не поняли что я от них хотел и мне бы со взрослыми поговорить
<ozstr1ker> на форумы к сожалению нету уже времени
<ozstr1ker> http://www.bynets.org/wiki/Servers
<artus> ща затестим, пойдеть ли батлфилд бедкомпани 2й )
<g0xff> хочу в панель задачь засунуть ТОДО как это примерно сделано в гмайле
<g0xff> ну или еще какой вариант.. чтоб нажимал окошечко разворачивалось как меню и туда можно писать задачи...
<[Raiden]> тебе бы кде понравилось
<[Raiden]> там нескольк оплазмойдов для этого
<g0xff> я на нетбуке
<artus> пиши в файлек и выводи коньками )
<g0xff> напомните сайт для начинающих.. почитаюка я мануэлы для начала=)
<artus> g0xff: http://welinux.ru/post/2942/
<g0xff> что за коньки?
<[Raiden]> g0xff: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<g0xff> вы тут всегда какойто сайт для ньюбов один кидали.. забыл как называется
<[Raiden]> g0xff: посмотри описание на пакет gtodo
<[Raiden]> может оно
<[Raiden]> или возьми любой планировщик, хоть сунбирд от мазилы. И сделай кнопку запуска на панели ) тяжеловатый правда пример.
<[Raiden]> мб липкие записки вариант ещё. http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1118/h_1290036732_be3f7fb739.png
<Volkodav> чё за хрень товарищи не могу файло скопировать с ДВД - только через копию на другой диск - а на хард пишет cp: reading `VTS_01_1.VOB': Input/output error
<artus> защито однако )
<artus> libdvd4 или что то типа того поставить надо
<some1_> в чем разница версии ядра liquorix с "dmz" и без?
<[Raiden]> artus: либы эти только в плейерах пашут по идее.
<[Raiden]> на маунт не дейтсвуют
<artus> не... оно позволяет системе копировать двд
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> мб, у меня все пиратские
<artus> толи либдвд толи либдвдцсс
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> не.. ну если ты по привычке пакетом ставил из медиарепозитория все для видео то оно наверно автоматом поставило
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<[Raiden]> про копирование там правда нет.
<artus> во libdvdread4 надо поставить)
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-18
<[Raiden]> а если дд скопировать в изошку.
<[Raiden]> потом её маунтить и смотреть кино
<[Raiden]> )
 * Landgraff : люто ненавидит тупую жёлтуюпрограмму.....
<artus> извращение )
<artus> не проще ли сразу ffmpeg и в ави? ))
<[Raiden]> ну без ошибок ведь не читает
<[Raiden]> как я понял
<artus> читает
<artus> если либдвдрид поставить)
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<artus> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/ru/dvdplayback.html
<artus> там все траблы из за CSS
<[Raiden]> плейбек не копи
<imens> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. маунт юзает драйверы ядра.
<[Raiden]> а эту либу плейеры
<artus> ну я э проверял )
<[Raiden]> ладно , верю )
<imens> Почему нетбук при отключении питания уходит в спящий режим, хотя заряд батареи полный
<imens> ?
<artus> когда перегонял двд в avi и влом было дергать читалку )
<artus> imens: ну так настроено наверно)
<imens> 28-artus- а что необходимо перенастроить? Батарея же полная. Все настроено нормально.
<imens> Это косяк какой-то.
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1  100% рабочий вариант. Суешь двд диск на полку и идешь на трекер качать рип
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> так меня еще не хайлайтили )
<artus> [Raiden]: ога ))
<artus> [Raiden]: причем рип блюрея )
<artus> localepurge класная весч )
<[Raiden]> imens: фиг знает. создай тему на форуме
<imens> А где можно изменять конфигурацию через файлы gnome-power-manager?
<artus> угу
<artus> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/5240311
<artus> ты не 1н такой )
<artus> killall gnome-power-manager кароче )
<imens> так GUI power-manager не позволяет отключить эту опцию. Он только предлагает выбрать. Выключить, уснуть или в ждущий.
<artus> прибей его)
<imens> Думаешь?
<artus> уверен)
<imens> А как его прибить, чтобы он больше не запускался при загрузке?
<artus> тебе шашечки или ехать? )
<artus> хз )
<artus> сунь в крон чтоб после ребута киляло )
<imens> Можно, в принцип.
<imens> Спасибочки
<imens> =)
<artus> пожалуста )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/a/7/2/0/be0b2938dd51bbe59283d604acf.jpg
<artus> гг
<artus> ток надо режимчег работки и юредический адресок )
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> тыдыщщщ
<sharikoff> всем превед
<schallfey> hiall
<Ragnareg> всем ку
<z13_> chelaxe: дарова
<z13_> !
<z13_> 1
<z13_> 1
<chelaxe> z13 ку
<chravn> ПРиветсвую.
<z13> всем приввет
<chravn> подскажите по жалуйста по поводу  железа.
<chelaxe> z13: Хай
<z13> chelaxe: дарова
<chravn> А конеретно о сосуществовании двух разных pci сетевух на Ubuntu server 9.10
<z13> с ником как-то запутался сначала
<z13> chravn: ближе к сути давай
<chravn> есть машинка с 9.10 сервреом.
<z13> не
<chravn> вней две сетевухи писиай
<z13> у меня нету
<chravn> у меня есть
<z13> это мы уже понляи
<chravn> lspci показывет что их действительно две.
<chravn> ifconfig  утвержтает что одна
<z13> у тебя должно быть два интерфейса eth0 и eth1
<chravn> я вкурсе.
<chravn> ifconfig
<chravn> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:48:1b:a2:dc
<chravn>           inet addr:192.168.250.52  Bcast:192.168.250.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<chravn>           inet6 addr: fe80::280:48ff:fe1b:a2dc/64 Scope:Link
<chravn>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<chravn>           RX packets:1829 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<chravn>           TX packets:433 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<chravn>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<chravn>           RX bytes:162591 (162.5 KB)  TX bytes:31094 (31.0 KB)
<chravn>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0xb400
<chravn> lo        Link encap:Локальная петля (Loopback)
<chravn>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<chravn>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<chravn>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<z13> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<z13> chravn: http://sysadmins.ru/topic201983.html тут погляди
<chravn> а такой вопрос в /eth/network/interfaces   вторая сетевуха сама должна поподать? или нужжно прописать?
<ck80> chravn нужно прописывать
<chravn> прописал вручную.
<chravn> по dhcp eth1 получил ip 192.168.250.13. приетом из eth0 вынимаю кабель по обоим ip проподает пинг
<ck80> брр.. как сложно и непонятно
<ck80> давай сначала
<ck80> у тебя две сетевухи
<ck80> тебе надо чтобы они обе получили адрес по DHCP
<ck80> так?
<chravn> так убунту 9,10
<chravn> поставил вчера
<chravn> поправлюсь убунту 9.10 сервер
<chravn> вней две pci сетевые карты
<chravn> Длинк 520 и Акорп какаято непомню.
<chravn> на обохи сетевых картах есть линк обе работают
<ck80> зачем ты акцентируешь внимание, что они pci. Сейчас днем с огнём не сыщешь другие исполнения
<chravn> потомучто встроенная отключена
<ck80> аа..
<ck80> понял
<ck80> ага, дальше что
<chravn> так вот lspci показывает обе
<chravn> ifconfig показывал одну после установки
<ck80> /etс/network/interfaces прописал вторую?
<chravn> да
<chravn> щас получает шз
<chravn> но.
<ck80> как прописал? выложи на !paste
<ck80> !pate
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pate'
<ck80> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<chravn> сейчас
<chelaxe> у мя на буке температура 60... и так постоянно
<z13> chelaxe: продуй вентили
<z13> или разбирать не хочешь?
<chravn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533756/
<Ragnareg> я подставку ставлю
<Ragnareg> под ноуи
<Ragnareg> т*
<chelaxe> z13: таки делал одно и тоже... а вот под виндавозом выше 40 не подымается...
<chelaxe> странно
<Ragnareg> может загрузка где то идет проца
<Dark_MX> Я НЕНАВИЖУ ВАС БЫДЛО! Что бы ваш PHP с вами сдох и завонялся! die!!! >_<
<chelaxe> Dark_MX: +1
<z13> +2
<Dark_MX> chelaxe, ты настроил cpu-f
<Dark_MX> *freq?
<chelaxe> ммм неа
<Dark_MX> chelaxe, вендо сбрасывает частоту проца при простое вот он и не греется
<Dark_MX> вы же о температуре?
<chelaxe> да
<Dark_MX> "а вот под виндавозом выше 40 не подымается...   "
<Dark_MX> chelaxe, у тебя ubuntu 10.10?
<chelaxe> таки требую ман... да
<Dark_MX> chelaxe, google: frequency ubuntu настройка
<Dark_MX> *cpu_freq
 * chelaxe с надеждой что прокатит
<chelaxe> Dark_MX: а может без гугла?
<chelaxe> :D
<Dark_MX> man cpufreqd
<chelaxe> ... уф лучше к гуглу
<Dark_MX> apt-get install cpufreqd
<Dark_MX> Вот вот =)
<chelaxe> угу вот это я сам мог сгенить а по настройки там как
<chelaxe> у мя атом... на ебуке 1005
 * chelaxe пшел учить матчасть...
<DebianClone> ребят как в питоне вывести число без округления
<z13> чтоб все 38 с половиной попугаев увидеть?
<Dark_MX> DebianClone, print a+0.0?
<Dark_MX> DebianClone, покажи кусочек вывода
<Megido> драсте
<chravn> ку
<Megido> тупой вопрос
<Dark_MX> Megido->re()
<Megido> куда делсо регулятор громкости\
<chravn> Megido а добавить на панель не пробовал
<Megido> там такого нет
<zmak> Всем доброе утро ;)
<Megido> прет
<zmak> Чето как то тяжко =(
<Megido> выпей йаду!
<Megido> тоесть пива
<Megido> :D
<zmak> =)))
<zmak> Блин на работе ... не дадут
<zmak> скоро шеф придет
<Megido> фак
<Megido> и флажки пропали
<chravn1> а интерфейс lo  жизненно не обходим
<chravn1> а то у меня сним не понятные вещи происходят.
<andersen> EHLO!
<ariezzy> Здрасьте. Есть кто в джумле шарит ?
<jillsmitt> кто на убунте щас с обновлениями? версию бразеры скажите
<Dark_MX> ariezzy, я шарю
<Dark_MX> rm -rf joomla
<chravn1> )))
<Dark_MX> wget mod-x_evo
<jillsmitt> попсовенько
<Dark_MX> apt-get install django
<jillsmitt> версию бразеро скажите
<jillsmitt> текущую
<Dark_MX> Opera 10.63
<Dark_MX> xD
<jillsmitt> стану миллионером, оплачу тебе коррекцию зрения
<jillsmitt> обещаю
<jillsmitt> браузеро
<Dark_MX> jillsmitt, быстрее ставай, а то я если подымаю руку вверх что бы лоб почисать задеваю монитор и он падает
<Dark_MX> jillsmitt, а в веб репозитории глянуть версию слабо?
<jillsmitt> у тебя наверное шрифты везде 30го порядка?
<jillsmitt> влом
<jillsmitt> хочу услышать из уст убунтаря
<old06> Всем привет!
<jillsmitt> само собой если это тайна, придется идти на репу
<old06> ктонибудь встречался с проблемой после ждущео режима отваливаеться тачпад и не включаеться ( пробовал разные дистры везде тоже самое ) ?
<jillsmitt> кнопкой включения тоже не включается потом?
<old06> у меня её нет на буке ..
<old06> через Synaptics пробовал включить и он не находит тачпад
<andersen> вы лучше скажите мне почему в винище звука иногда нет? за вопросы типа: вайн костыль-не нужен-буду обзываться! ^_^
<old06> версия wine ?
<andersen> последняя. убубнту 10.4
<andersen> пробовал отключать-выключать модули звка в настройках-не помогает
<rapidsp> винища надо больше и будет звук
<old06> попробуй из ppa последнюю .. у меня она нормально работает и на буке и на стационаре
<rapidsp> из ppa тоже периодически отваливается
<rapidsp> звук
<andersen> rapidsp: щас буду обзываться. возможно даже матом (=
<rapidsp> за мат - бан
<andersen> а если в личку?
<rapidsp> и я не говорил вайн костыль-не нужен
<old06> а звук полностью отваливаеться или только в wine ?
<jillsmitt> да так же как тачпад
<jillsmitt> ы =)
<andersen> только в вайн. да и, иногда он одноканальный
<rapidsp> первым делом багтрекер их посмотреть
<andersen> thnx. пытаюсь варкрафт запустить
<chravn1> Через сквид3 чень медленно работает инет. в какую сторону копать.
<chravn1> в конфиге ничего не менял кроме localnet   http_port  и добавел парочку Safe_ports
<Megido> у
<Megido> почему айпишнег не меняеца?
<Iluha1> Нахуй вас, заебали
<andersen> Megido: dyndns?
<Megido> да
<andersen> ifconfig и адрес на dyndns одинаковые?
<Megido> как мне их сравнить???
<andersen> и нажимаешь ли ты сохранить в сервисе dyndns
<Megido> я имею ввижу сам не меняеца
<jillsmitt> один ставит по три вопросительных, другой даже не знает что это такое
<Megido> ввиду*
<jillsmitt> хы
<Megido> гы
<andersen> сравниваешь адрес который выдают провайдер и котторый в dyndns
<Megido> одинаковые
<Megido> как цвет сменить?
<DebianClone> Могу я предположить, что Линукс никогда не будет полностью русифицирован?
<DebianClone> так и зачем этим заниматься?
<DebianClone> :-/
<Megido> DebianClone: а зачем? чтоб в консоли без лишних телодвижений писать "ставьсо-цуко апачь' ?
<DebianClone> на английском это труЪ
<DebianClone> а половину на русском, половина на английском это дерьмо
<jillsmitt> русификация вещь нужная ради сохранения русского в компьютинге
<DebianClone> накой?
<jillsmitt> культура
<DebianClone> английски больше для этого подходит
<jillsmitt> читай и пиши на английском, тебе никто не мешает
<jillsmitt> не лезь в дела общественности
<DebianClone> а, ну я просто так сказал
<newbie> о епт он меняеца!
<newbie> сам ты невбай
<DebianClone> нуб. короче
<jillsmitt> я сам пользуюсь русским только для ввода сюда и в другие места, где написано -ru
<DebianClone> я только чтобы писать сюда или на форумах, а так - английский!
<jillsmitt> DebianClone, а литературу русскую ты читаешь?
<DebianClone> я вообще перестал читать
<newbie> nickname is already in use. че за нафик?
<DebianClone> Фантастика - как детские сказки
<jillsmitt> newbie, успокойся
<jillsmitt> заюзай /msg nickserv ghost
<newbie> сам успокофся почему ник занят
<DebianClone> небылицы
<DebianClone> поэзию не люблю
<DebianClone> и так далее
<newbie> ненада мне твой гхост
<DebianClone> нечего почитать
<newbie> DebianClone: колобка читай
<DebianClone> новости разве что
<jillsmitt> newbie, ярый реакционер, не?
<DebianClone> самый реакционный слой населения - студенты
<jillsmitt> DebianClone, ну это типичная форма бытиЯ
<Megido> ыыыы
<Megido> как квирк склеить?
<jillsmitt> инструкции на http://kvirc.ru
<Megido> я ипу че искать
<Megido> у меня  консоль отдельным окном
<Megido> я чета нажал она и отпала
<jillsmitt> 911
<Megido> мда
<jillsmitt> склеить
<jillsmitt> я только щас допер что ты имел ввиду
<DebianClone> а как вам Альт Линукс?
<Megido> хз
<jillsmitt> а ты перетащить обратно пробовал?
<flintstone> скажите, чем отличается mdf от обычного принтера
<Megido> не
<Megido> оно открываеца как нажимаеш на фринод
<Megido> ну сервер вобщем
<jillsmitt> DebianClone, единственная кажется компания, делающая дистры, исправила баг с glibc
<jillsmitt> еще раз жми
<Megido> че жать?
<karls0n4ik> вы меня конечно извините но всем привет! и что за баг в glibc и кто его исправил ?
<DebianClone> ставил когда-то давно версию 4.1 сетевая и вайфай вообще не поределились
<DebianClone> там еще кеды старые были
<jillsmitt> karls0n4ik, был баг, во всех дистрах бажный glibc уже установлен, у альтов баг был исправлен
<karls0n4ik> ну алт это вообще отдельная песня....
<karls0n4ik> спасибо за инфо
<Megido> как его склеить блин
<jillsmitt> скрин
<DarkMasterLonely> всем ку ^_^
<karls0n4ik> ку
<DebianClone> а русификация хреновая, какой же это "отечественный" Линукс, ёпт?!
<DebianClone> Этим страдают обсолютно все дистрибутивы
<DebianClone> абсолютно*
<Megido> jillsmitt: скрин http://ipicture.ru/uploads/20101118/g97zWz8c.png
<jillsmitt> DebianClone, это потому что все лялякают, а никто не делает вклад, ты думаешь за тебя кто-то будет делать сам?
<jillsmitt> неа
<jillsmitt> твой квирк выглядит как дерьмо =)
<Megido> jillsmitt: нармально он выглядит
<jillsmitt> желтый дефолтный фон =)
<jillsmitt> короче
<Megido> и че мне нравицо
<jillsmitt> у тебя есть настройки - раз, у тебя есть левая боковая панель - два
<Megido> и
<jillsmitt> в настройках (я давно не пользовался) можно указать режим отображения дополнительных элементов
<jillsmitt> вроде консоли
<Megido> нет там такого
<Megido> пиджин опять сдох?
<Megido> а?
<only_you> LibreOffice Beta3
<rapidsp> дался вам этот квирк... тем более в гноме
<Megido> да че с аськой епт
<Megido> rapidsp: как будт есь чет лучше
<rapidsp> в xchat все есть
<rapidsp> в квирке куча фенечек, непонятно для чего...
<karls0n4ik> раскажи как в x-chat выделить и копировать можно текст ?
<rapidsp> омг
<rapidsp> под рукой его нет, но с копипастом там точно проблем нет :)
<xopek> karls0n4ik, просто выдели
<xopek> мышой
<xopek> он скопируется сам
<karls0n4ik> хм...все нашел
<karls0n4ik> стрл+с
<karls0n4ik> работает
<xopek> контр+с не надо :-)
<rapidsp> )) внезапно :)
<karls0n4ik> )))
<xopek> он сам при выделении копируется
<xopek> с зажатым шифтом выделяются таймстампы
<Megido> karls0n4ik: ФАК О_О а я тянулса до crl+C пока выделено
<karls0n4ik> ну да сам копируется, просто по стрл+с надежнее
<xopek> контр+с ничего не меняет
<Megido> нетакой он и надежный
<karls0n4ik> )))
<jillsmitt> в иксчате это предельно автоматизированно
<jillsmitt> даже ничего жать не надо
<karls0n4ik> ну просто встречались приложения откда просто так чет текст без ктрл+с не копировался
<jillsmitt> не там прогуливаешься
<karls0n4ik> а так я рад что все так просто работает в x-chat
<Megido> фак О_0 так нигде не нада crl+c жать
<rapidsp> ))
<karls0n4ik> да...вот так внезапно....
<Megido> ипать . . .
<karls0n4ik> вт
<karls0n4ik> вот тока надо помнить что если приложения донор закрыл - все что в буфер улетело потерял
<Megido> есь сервисф подобные 2ip.ru каким можна кормить ип?
<karls0n4ik> всмысле как им можно кормить ип ?
<karls0n4ik> а зачем им кормить ип
<Megido> всмысле введите домен а я хочу ип
<Megido> ибо домена нима :/
<karls0n4ik> че за ифна нужна тебе от них ?
<karls0n4ik> об ип ?
<Megido> воис и так можна
<Megido> все нада
<Megido> тока им везде нада домен
<Megido> странные люди
<Megido> ладно хрен с ними
 * jillsmitt что за наркоман?
<karls0n4ik> да не все вроде у них в норме
<Megido> почему неработает нампад?
<Megido> jillsmitt: где?
<jillsmitt> да вон там
<Kel1> hi to all
<Megido> jillsmitt: там ето где
<SergeyIT> доброго всем!
<Megido> Kel1: hi to all is wrong,  hui to all is right
<k3lmiir[work]> Megido: ))
<Megido> пасаветуйте качалку
<Megido> какая реагирует на ссылко в буфере
<rapidsp> тебе на какие мышцы?
<SergeyIT> сходи на детскую площадку
<Megido> :D
<zl0y> #vim-ru
<zl0y> )
<karls0n4ik> с качалками чет плохо
<Megido> ага
<karls0n4ik> самый лучший будет uget когда его доделают
<karls0n4ik> а пока он течет
<Megido> грят d4x нармальная но где ее нарыть хз
<rapidsp> wget
<Megido> karls0n4ik: у мя есь такая
<zl0y> а чем wget не устраивает?
<karls0n4ik> sudo apt-get install d4x ?
<Megido> Megido: чето плохо ссылки ловит :D
<jillsmitt> gwget
<DebianClone> скажите, зачем все эти качалки и фитнес-центры? Где просто капусту стрегут. Встал утром, сделал зарядку, пробежку.
<Megido> нет таких
<Megido> jillsmitt: кривущайа
<jillsmitt> чем кривая?
<DebianClone> :)
<karls0n4ik> gwget пойдет,, но иногда ссылки не конвертит. в результате место iso будет у тебя html
<zl0y> о_О
<Megido> jillsmitt: сама качать не начинает если поштучно качаеш
<Megido> хотя должна
<jillsmitt> апплет для фф поставь
<jillsmitt> будет тебе качался
<Megido> и вобще самый главный параметр ЧТОБ ЛОВИЛА СЦЫЛКО В БУФЕРЕ
<Megido> я ша буду 150 ссылок качать мне че поодной добавлять???
<jillsmitt> можешь список составить
<Megido> jillsmitt: я фф не юзаю
<Megido> jillsmitt: нафик мне етот москоеп?
<SergeyIT> Megido, я уже как-то здесь говорил, что самая лучшая качалка - это ассенизатор
<Megido> чтоб покачать музыку полчаса убить на составонеие списка?
<jillsmitt> ну если ты делаешь списки за полчаса...
<Megido> SergeyIT: ето машина такая "говновоз"
<jillsmitt> у меня wget берет файл со списками и качает
<karls0n4ik> вроед как можно спикос в файл захерачить а мпотм на него wget натравить
<Megido> jillsmitt: ети списки сначала нада сделать
<Megido> karls0n4ik: пиши разборчивей
<jillsmitt> у тебя есть все для автоматизации
<Megido> jillsmitt: ето что например
<SergeyIT> bash
<karls0n4ik> голова - ноги - хвост )))
<jillsmitt> языки написания сценариев
<jillsmitt> именно
<karls0n4ik> да...да напиши свою качалку
<jillsmitt> главное - хвост
<jillsmitt> да не качалку ему надо
<jillsmitt> а софтину в трее, которая ловит ссылки
<Megido> ето вы мне че предлагаете идти писать какуют фигню какая бцдит пихать в файл с сылками все шо попадет в буфер?
<jillsmitt> пихает в файл
<jillsmitt> wget качает
<karls0n4ik> parcelite может ловить ссылки
<Megido> jillsmitt: а есь такое?
<jillsmitt> да, но я никогда не пользовался подобными
<jillsmitt> мне нравится делать все самому
<Megido> karls0n4ik: де ты такое нашол?
<Megido> jillsmitt: наверно туча свободного времени?
<karls0n4ik> щаа
<jillsmitt> Megido, просто я достаточно быстро набираю текст и получаю от этого удовольствие
<jillsmitt> я настолько маньяк, что мое хобби - писать ссылки вручную
<Megido> jillsmitt: ыыыыыыыыы
<karls0n4ik> Megido, попробуй fatrat
<jillsmitt> и пока я это делаю, второй рукой режу сало и наяриваю
<Megido> karls0n4ik: щас его и юзаю
<karls0n4ik> че тоже ссылки плохо ловит ?
<Megido> karls0n4ik: он ваще не ловит
<Megido> там мышеловка
<Megido> в нее нада кидат ссылко
<karls0n4ik> странно, мож у тебя вверсия не последняя
<Megido> опера токаго не умеет
<karls0n4ik> вроде в последней они приделали ловлю ссылок
<Megido> ша проверю
<Megido> а как проверить?
<jillsmitt> на сайт зайди
<karls0n4ik> на хомяке на писано Features: Clipboard monitor
<sharikoff> пщщ
<Megido> о так угет намана ловит
<karls0n4ik> uget ловит нормально - тока качает он очень хреново
<Megido> пофик
<Megido> там музыка
<Megido> тока интересно чем хреново?
<karls0n4ik> не знаю у всех ли такой глюк, но у меня он файл скачивает 1,4г а потом вдруг у него крыша едет, и ему кажется что файл стал 2.2г и он продолжает качать
<Megido> после gweget меня трудно чемто удивить
<Megido> karls0n4ik: гыыы
<karls0n4ik> чем он там файл с 1,4г до 2,2г добивает не выеснял
<Megido> ето инет кривой
<karls0n4ik> ну может быть
<karls0n4ik> сайт
<karls0n4ik> у тебя че нормально качает ?
<Megido> ну да
<karls0n4ik> хм....
<Megido> первый раз его юзаю
<karls0n4ik> вот и думай толи инет(сайт) толи угет
<karls0n4ik> так то он мне нравится, но у меня вот такая проблемка как я описал
<Megido> откуда качаеш?
<karls0n4ik> www.artvid.ru
<karls0n4ik> ну и вообще с инета
<karls0n4ik> ftp короче
<Megido> хм
<Megido> а как там сделать чтоб по одному качалось?
<karls0n4ik> всмысле по одному ?
<karls0n4ik> по одной закачке ?
<Megido> да
<Megido> и лимит скорости
<Megido> нада
<karls0n4ik> ну там где то в настройках должно быть не запускать больше закачек зараз чем 1
<Megido> там нет такого
<karls0n4ik> насчет лимита скорости не знаю
<Megido> как просмотреть список файлов в папке?
<Megido> cat?
<zl0y> man ls, Luk
<Megido> ога
<zl0y> also, I would recommend you to read man for wget programm
<karls0n4ik> Megido, по поводу одной одновременной закачки
<karls0n4ik> в угет
<Megido> ну как только я буду качать один файл в месяц я обязательно перейду на wget
<karls0n4ik> в свойствах категории есть настройка
<karls0n4ik> называется активные закачки
<karls0n4ik> там 3 по умолчанию
<karls0n4ik> поставь 1 и будет тебе счастье
<Megido> fuf спрятали казлы
<jillsmitt> все - фронтенды на wget
<Megido> jillsmitt: паздравляю
<jillsmitt> когда у тебя сломается мышка, ты будешь идти в магазин, а я буду качать =)
<zl0y> Megido: что тебе надо?
<zl0y> Megido: качать 1К+ файлов?
<jillsmitt> судя по всему там говно-ресурс без возможности заливать сеты и альбомы
<jillsmitt> где приходится выковыривать по одному файлу и ему неудобно
<jillsmitt> Megido, откуда качишь?
<Megido> ортовсюду
<Megido> zl0y: и такое бывает
<zl0y> Megido: знаешь в чем твоя проблема?
<Megido> jillsmitt: я больше не качаю альбомы, сидиш ждеш его а там чуш одна
<Megido> zl0y: ну и
<zl0y> Megido: в том, что ты ленишья прочитать ман и задаешь глупые вопросы
<jillsmitt> так надо знать что качать то
<zl0y> и из-за этого*
<Megido> jillsmitt: я откуда знаю я ищу новую музыку
<Megido> я же незнаю как она называеца о_о
<jillsmitt> ты все подряд пропускаешь через свой мозг чтоли?
<jillsmitt> пропусти и ман по wget за одно тогда
<jillsmitt> разбавь кашу
<Megido> идиот, я качаю а потом смотрю че нравица
<jillsmitt> =)
<jillsmitt> ради бога
<Megido> ага
<jillsmitt> и этот человек думает, что экономит время
<chravn> кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой  squid3 тормозит инетернет
<Megido> jillsmitt: а разве нет? на дабавление ~60 треков я толькочто потратил 2 минуты
<jillsmitt> правильно
<jillsmitt> уверен это не 60 треков джазовой музыки
<Megido> так тока ненада мне говорить wget albom_s_mUzikoj_na_60Trokov.tar.gz
<Megido> jillsmitt: канещ нет
<jillsmitt> я ничего не хочу сказать против твоего метода, он по своему хорош
<jillsmitt> но есть метод еще круче
<Megido> диск купить?
<jillsmitt> это тоже хороший метод, но я имел ввиду другое
<Megido> гг
<jillsmitt> я храню свою музыку в интернете, понравившиеся композиции собраны в плейлист
<jillsmitt> к этой музыке я имею доступ со своего телефона
<jillsmitt> и управляю ей
<jillsmitt> я даже ничего не качаю
<Megido> а мне музыка потоянно надоедает
<Megido> и нужна новая
<jillsmitt> кроме того, документы, фотографии, видео и код я тоже храню там
<jillsmitt> потому что говно всякое хапаешь
<Megido> jillsmitt: нихрена
<jillsmitt> хорошая музыка надоесть не может
<Megido> jillsmitt: а я те говорю надоедает
<AlbertR|alt> кто нибудь разбирается в кодировании кодеком h264 ?
<Megido> AlbertR|alt: а шо?
<jillsmitt> Megido, слушай поменьше
<SergeyIT> Megido, слушай классику
<Megido> SergeyIT: сам слушай
<Megido> jillsmitt: невыйдет
<SergeyIT> Megido, слушаю )
<AlbertR|alt> да никак не пойму почему у меня качество жуткое из хороших картинок идет
<Megido> SergeyIT: гы
<jillsmitt> Megido, а почему не выйдет? ты 24 часа в сутки слушаешь чтоли? даже когда спишь?
<Megido> jillsmitt: ну не 24
<jillsmitt> но 20 =) да?
<SergeyIT> 25
<Megido> но если каждый день слушать то з нидельку надоест
<chravn> Люди подскажите по скиду пожалуйста. В инете не могу нарыть нужного решения.
<Megido> и ето ес ОЧЕНЬ хароший  трек
<Megido> а так дня в3
<AlbertR|alt> Megido: у меня есть сиквенс в хорошем качестве, надо собрать это в мувку h264 уже задолбался параметры крутить никак не пойму где неполучается
<Megido> AlbertR|alt: че такое сиквенс?
<AlbertR|alt> упорядоченный набор картинок
<jillsmitt> Megido, кинь мне ссылку в приват на твою любимую композицию, мне хочется попробовать что-нибудь новенькое
<Megido> в гиф собери
<Megido> и задеоржку поменьше
<AlbertR|alt> в гиф не надо, надо в мувку
<Megido> а ю грю в гиф собирай
<AlbertR|alt> ыыыыыыыыыы
<Megido> отета прикол будит hot_asian_porn.gif :D
<jillsmitt> AlbertR|alt, специализированные средства используешь с графическим интерфейсом?
<AlbertR|alt> нет, консоль и ffmpeg надо чтоб в фоне на серваке конвертилось
<Dark_MX> Ужс, пришел к вам за помощью)
<jillsmitt> Megido, закидываешь?
<Megido> как сделать ls -нада_тока_mp3 && echo $то_что_нашли >> playlist ?
<andersen> у меня есть метр пупырчатого целлофана!
<jillsmitt> оторви кусочек
<chravn> ls | grep *.mpe
<chravn> ls | grep *.mp3 | echo >> playlist
<chravn> вроде
<xopek> Megido, ls | grep -i '\.mp3' > playlist.pls
<andersen> find . -name *.mp3 -exec echo {} filename
<xopek> chravn, -i для регистронезависимого грепа
<xopek> andersen, длинно)
<andersen> ls не показывает скрытые файлы
<chravn> а бывают люди расширение пишушие с большой буквы?
<andersen> если нету 'a'
<xopek> andersen, а зачем скрытые мп3?)
<xopek> chravn, много)
<andersen> xopek: может он скрытый аудиофил? (=
<xopek> ы
<chravn> ужосы какие
<andersen> или попсню какую-то прячет
<chravn> люди кто сквид ставил?
<chravn> эта зараза у меня  инет тормозит.
<chravn> причём жутко.
<andersen> xopek:  одним говорит: я не такой, а сам домой приходит, нажимает Ctrl+h и...
<xopek> )))
<skai> ыпч
<SergeyIT> skai, приветствую. как голова?
<skai> SergeyIT: эммм.как обычно.а что?
<Megido> как в мплеере громкость?
<skai> Megido: на приятном мне уровне
<Megido> гг
<Megido> я про как увеличить
<andersen> Megido: кнопоськанама назимаема-звук увелисиваеся
<chelaxe> test
<ubuntuhelp> chelaxe, Понг понг понг...
<chelaxe> :D
<horinf> драсте....
<chelaxe> ку
<Megido> так я телефоном управляю по ссх там нет стока кнопок
<horinf> где веселье, свист/пляски?
<Taurendil> horinf, ээ, ты, как бе, немного не туда)
<horinf> Taurendil, ну не грустят же тут))))))
<SergeyIT> horinf, чего сломал?... А мы посмеемся )
<Taurendil> horinf, тут или спрашивают/отвечают по делу, или молчат
<Smile> .
<Megido> ,
<Megido> кто сидел в путти?
<Megido> на симбе
<chravn> Люди подскажите пожалуйста по сквиду. А то у меня уже тупняк начался. ПОчему эта зараза может инет тормозить.
<san4o> chravn: на форуме о сквиде очень много писали ...
<chravn> читал не помогло.
<chravn> есть более простые аналоги чтоб  не кешировали но трафик считали.
<chravn> может кто лично сталкивался стакой проблемой.
<nap01eon> chravn: с какой ?
<chravn> сквид безбожно тормозит интернет. Курение матчасти не помогает.
<san4o> chravn: еще для учета трафика есть fprobe и flow-tools
<beerseller> Ку всем.
<newbie> привет
<beerseller> Накатил вот ведро с патчем. Полёт нормальный
<skai> beerseller: тебя поздравить или мы станцевать должны?
<beerseller> :-)
<Megido> afr
<andersen> нормальные люди ведра не патчат
<Megido> фак
<beerseller> Если кому надо на amd64 могу ссылки скинуть :-)
<skai> @op
<skai> @kick Megido не матерись
<Megido> а я не матерюсь
 * skai сказал ататата
<skai> по английски тоже считается
<Megido> я просто по руси faq пишу :/
<Megido> :D
<Megido> запустил через ссх музыку нада переключит бо играет каят чуш? как ее переключать не вставая и не находя телефон?
<skai> Megido: не пытайся отпереться.если бы ты хоетл написать faq - ты бы не переключал раскладку после первой ошибки
<[Dmitry]> skai: Для @kick Тебе не нужно делать @op
<skai> mpc next
<skai> [Dmitry]: я знаю.я проверял бота:)
<skai> [Dmitry]: не забыл ли он после ребута меня.
<skai> [Dmitry]: я ему не доверяю^_^
<skai> "вущз
<skai> @deop
<beerseller> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1118/h_1290076485_4d27943cf7.png
<skai> beerseller: ты счас чем пытался похвастаться?
<beerseller> Это я промазал вкладкой :-D
<[Dmitry]> beerseller: Приветы.
<[Dmitry]> beerseller: Некисло ядер у тебя там.
<beerseller> [Dmitry]: Это обычный i7
<beerseller> +HT
<[Dmitry]> beerseller: У меня на таком камне один из серверов ITmages работает)
<beerseller> [Dmitry]: Называется, админ попросил у нас конфигурацию новых компов на отдел. Ну мы и написали. В результате он их и купил :-D
<[Dmitry]> лол
<Megido> кто пситранс слушаит?
<andersen> heavy metal 4ever
<Megido> гг
<Megido> прошлый век :D
 * skai np: Disturbed - Deify
 * [Dmitry] ‎np: The Conspiracy of Seeds в исполнении 65 Days Of Static из альбома The Destruction of Small Ideas
<andersen> [Dmitry]: солидарен
<andersen> но радиопротектор круче
<[Dmitry]> Ну она еще более клавишная :)
<[Dmitry]> Я щас буду Comet-сервер запиливать наверна :)
<skai> а я смотреть 6-8 серию HIMYM
<[Dmitry]> Живые мертвецы 3я серия вышла
<[Dmitry]> s/Живые/Ходячие/
<Megido> а у меня звук пропал
<skai> [Dmitry]: зомбокалипсис...избито:)
<Megido> куда делся звук ?
<g0xff>  есть что нить подобно far?
<g0xff> или виндовс командера
<g0xff> но лучше фар
<Megido> шо такое виндовс кормандер? :D
<g0xff> или вообще как удобно работать с файлами?
<andersen> midnigth commander же
<andersen> mc
<beerseller> g0xff: mc же
<andersen> по другому
<g0xff> mc в репозиториях нету?
<g0xff> зато другие есть какието
<beerseller> Есть
<beerseller> apt-cache show mc
<beerseller> Package: mc
<beerseller> Priority: optional
<beerseller> Section: universe/utils
<beerseller> Installed-Size: 6488
<SergeyIT> g0xff, напиши Гислеру, пусть для линукса ТС сделает...
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: чего сделает?э
<andersen> tux commander?
<Megido> а все же давайте разберемся
<Megido> куда делся регулятор громкостя и переключатель языков
<beerseller> Хм. Аплет индикаторов отвалился?
<Megido> не половина осталась
<Megido> но там же нет таких индикаторов
<Megido> они с самого начал были
<Megido> я их не ставил
<markmx> прив всем, кто тут по гимпу чемпион? мне бы поизучать мона ли в нем как в фотошопе макросы креативить
<beerseller> Вот с моником конечно засада. Дома обычная 17шка на работе 24 18.11.2010 13:40:25
<beerseller> Постоянно привыкать приходится
<Megido> живи на работе
<Offoffoff> markmx: еще как можно.. и даже лучше, чем в фотожопе
<chravn> Тащи с работы каждый гвоздь ты здесь хозяин а не гость
<Offoffoff> markmx: кроме того  лучше изучи ImageMagick
<Offoffoff> markmx: не всегда нужен GIMP
<markmx> ну прсото он в коробке шел... счас посмарю магик
<markmx> прсото есть пара рутин которые хотелось бы немножка полирнуть автоматически
<Offoffoff> markmx: ImageMagick - для этого и существует
<Offoffoff> Его даже на серверах используют для этого
<[Dmitry]> markmx: Я использую ImageMagick на фотохостинге для обработки изображений. Гожная вещь.
<[Dmitry]> Годная*
<Offoffoff> markmx: именно для рутинных операции.
<markmx> да я прсото пирвык фотошопить а тут накидали артинок вот надо бы обработать... порезать, поменьшать...
<Offoffoff> markmx: повторяю, рутинных операций.
<Offoffoff> markmx: если фотки все разные, с разными параметрами, с разных фотоаппаратов - открывай GIMP и вперед
<markmx> ввоооот в этом и трабл что разные
<chravn> Самсом кто пользуется?
<markmx> к ним надо сделать тумбы ... тмбы одинакового размера...
<[Dmitry]> markmx: Пропорциональный ресайз
<markmx> плюс сделать биги, биги нормально не обрезные, просто уменьшить с сохранением пропорций
<[Dmitry]> Включи мозг уже ну
<Offoffoff> markmx: тогда ImageMagick подойдет
<markmx> окей замутим
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, TotalCommander (
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: не нужен же ж
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff кому как. Я крузадер пользую
<markmx> а во забыл... есть сырые каноновские фотки в формате Cr2 маджик их смогет конвертнуть?
<Offoffoff> markmx: для этого есть специальная прога
<Offoffoff> markmx: чего-то там raw
<Offoffoff> markmx: её использует GIMP
<beerseller> Ну есще gnome-commander есть
<andersen> beerseller: пиво продаешь? (=
<beerseller> :-) Нет просто программист :-)
<trace> Hello World!
<andreymal> Можно как-нибудь отсортировать пакеты, которые скачались когда я программы через apt-get/aptitude/Центр приложений накачал? Вручную уже не получилось :)
<andersen> beerseller:  а я уж было хотел спросить: как ты умудряешься продавать и при этом не пить его?
<andreymal> Что-то вроде по отдельным папкам программы со всеми зависимостями
<MirexSilver> подскажите, какая сетевая лучше подойдет, как точка доступа? D-Link DWA-510 или ASUS PCI-G31
<skai> асус
<IchEsseDichAuf> какая файловая система подойдёт лучше для корня?
<andersen> ext4
<skai> IchEsseDichAuf: ext2
<andreymal> Жаль)
<chelaxe> как проверить есть ли файл в интернете...
<chelaxe> для скрипта
<skai> chelaxe: выложить такой же и посмотреть будет ли он популярен
<andersen> skai: это из-за журналирования?
<chelaxe> 0_о
<Offoffoff1> MirexSilver: любая
<skai> andersen: не:)просто так.чтобы не спрашивал банальности:)
<andersen> но не ntfs
<MirexSilver> блин..
<beerseller> andersen: Ну программист на пивзаводе же. В рабочее время нельзя пиво пить же :-D
<chelaxe> мне надо узнать есть ли файл http://www.site.ru/doc.pdf
<chelaxe> tckb tcnm nj crfxfnm
<andersen> chelaxe: wget его
<chelaxe> *если есть то скачать
<chelaxe> wget`ом качаю, а как узнать что качать нужно
<IchEsseDichAuf> wget точно умеет проверять есть ли что.
<andersen> wget file, если переменная $$ - содержит 0 - то скачалось
<andersen> по моему так
<IchEsseDichAuf> у него один из параметров для этих целей был
<IchEsseDichAuf> вгет под паука маскируется.
<IchEsseDichAuf> опция --spider
<chelaxe> wget http://www.site.ru/doc.pdf --spider
<chelaxe> а он что вернет в ответ? или он сразу качать начнет?
<IchEsseDichAuf> что мы знаем о порядке опций и аргументов?
<skai> chelaxe: ты проверь и все
<IchEsseDichAuf> сначала опции, потом аргументы
<chelaxe> IchEsseDichAuf: ну я эт так поспешил =)
<chelaxe> ща проверю
<IchEsseDichAuf> проверяй exitcode, если ноль файл есть, если файла нет, скорей всего выйдет таймаут
<andersen> как я и говорил
<IchEsseDichAuf> короче, вот эту переменную проверяй $?
<IchEsseDichAuf> и можешь для wget настроить число попыток поменьше, к примеру на одну вот так -t 1
<chelaxe> ммм все понял а как из перла до $ ljcnfnm&
<chelaxe> *достать
<andersen> лучше баш
<andersen> проще
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> есть кто-то, кто разбирается в регулярных выражениях?
<[Dmitry]>  /join perl
<Zalexi> как выразить исключение.
<Zalexi> условие исключения
<IchEsseDichAuf> вроде так ^
<Zalexi> поясню для чего. надо для торрента создать правило. Например для скачивания сериала "Менталист", но без формата "720p". как это будет выглядеть?
<skai> слушайте ни у кого случем долбанный kworker в процессе потребления батарейки не вешает систему на половину использования ядер?
<skai> Zalexi: залесть на торрент трекер и скачать сериал в релизе не 720р
<Zalexi> типа: *Менталист* ^720p ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> думаю так ^[720p]
<IchEsseDichAuf> но ты лучше меня не слушай
<andersen> mentalist *[^720]* - но это если сначала есть  слово mentalist
<andersen> но ты меня тоже не слушай
<andersen> (=
<z13> )))
<Zalexi> IchEsseDichAuf: andersen: не сработало
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://www.zytrax.com/tech/web/regex.htm
<Zalexi> вот есть таое название на ЛостФильме: Врата (The Gates). Последствия (Repercussions 720p).. (S01E05):
<Zalexi> и есть аналогичное только без формата 720
<Zalexi> если задать выражение по названию - качает оба. поэтому мне надо исключить файл с 720
<IchEsseDichAuf> я понял, но увы я не гуру регулярных выражений
<Zalexi> IchEsseDichAuf: так я не конкретно у тебя спрашивал :) а вообще
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну я как бы всё равно ответил, чтоб ты не заскучал
<Zalexi> IchEsseDichAuf: благодарю :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> знаю, что люди очень не любят скучать
<Zalexi> блин, только перешел на ktorrent и такой облом
<IchEsseDichAuf> ktorrent клёвый
<IchEsseDichAuf> у меня только проблеммы были с ним в том, что он выстраивал закачки в очередь и потом не качал
<jillsmitt> это отключается
<jillsmitt> и снизу там есть квери менеджер, для управления очередями
<Zalexi> до этого был Deluge+FlexGet, но что-то он мне делал с инетом, что вылетал то пиджин, то скайп. а после обновления питон отказался понимаьт кирилицу в flexget, то я начал искать альтернативу. подумал что ktorrent  самое то.
<IchEsseDichAuf> угу, вот про него я и говорю
<jillsmitt> максимальный порог в очередях тоже настраивается
<IchEsseDichAuf> было так, что ничего не скачивается, а висят три или четыре закачки с 0% и не запускаются
<jillsmitt> мессенджеры у вас вылетают, потому что лимитировать скорость не умеем в торрентклиентах
<IchEsseDichAuf> я всё таки остался на делюге
<jillsmitt> IchEsseDichAuf, делюга не очень
<Zalexi> jillsmitt: не-а. скорость лимитируем так как надо. :)
<jillsmitt> но в принципе хороша
<jillsmitt> Zalexi, это вечная проблема, у одних работает, другие ищут причину, чтобы сменить клиент
<IchEsseDichAuf> мне очень нравится. единственное, чего мне очень хочется, так это такое же управление треккерами, как кторренте
<IchEsseDichAuf> думаю вот самому написать плагин, чтоб управлять ими так же удобно, как в кторренте
<Zalexi> jillsmitt: проблемы не нашел, хотя аналогичная связка делюж+пиджин+скайп на ноуте работает и не вылетает. а вот еще - если вместо пиджина включить Эмпати, тоже не вылетает
<jillsmitt> Zalexi, xchat+gajim+rtorrent у меня
<Zalexi> jillsmitt: ничего не подходит - kvirc удобнее, gajim  слабее пиджина, рторрент  не умеет сортировать по папкам скачанные фильмы.
<jillsmitt> Zalexi, gajim слабее? а как ты измерил?
<IchEsseDichAuf> gaijim не жмёт 80 килограмм, например.
<jillsmitt> на мой взгляд гаджим удобнее пиджина
<jillsmitt> для тех кому достаточно jabber + транспорты
<beerseller> jillsmitt: Gajim намного удобнее для админов конфы
<beerseller> Ну и да: транспортов хватает.
<beerseller> Кстати да. Надо будет IRC транспорт настроить ^_^
<NSD> hello
<NSD> zdarova
<NSD> )
<NSD> Есть живые?
<NSD> 8-)
<jillsmitt> beerseller, вот че че, а IRC только в чистом виде
<jillsmitt> никаких транспортов
<jillsmitt> нормальный протокол через транспорт не юзают
<jillsmitt> исключение symbian + tkabber
<jillsmitt> ой талканафт
<skai> а миргги?
<Megido> ипать o_O
<Megido> на что ушло 20 метров трафа в ссх???
<skai> Megido: я ответил на твой вопрос?
<Megido> нет
<skai> Megido: папа ответил на твой овпрос?нет. зато папа пошутил^_^
<skai> (С)
<Megido> гы
<skai> а теперь извини, но папа должен исправить ошибки своих кривых ручонок
<Megido> вот аол там перевозит свои серваки, почему тогда аська неработает только в пиджине?
<Megido> вопрос по манагеру обновлений
<Megido> почему он не обновляет программы?
<Megido> ой
<Megido> лошадь
<beerseller> Я сейчас в irc через empaty ^_^
<Megido> и?
<Megido> куда делись флажки???
<jillsmitt> skai, ты юзаешь этот беспонтовый миргги?
<skai> jillsmitt: не.хватает вичата
<jillsmitt> у меня клавиатуры нет, для меня способ отправки просто убийство
<jillsmitt> миргги глючит весь
<eugene> вопрос по SUDO. когда под другим пользователем ввожу sudo... пишет enter password for user ... и не принимает мой пароль sudo. как решить?
<Megido> ввести пароль другого юзера
<skai> eugene: стесняюсь спросить, но не принимает - это не показывает звездочки при вводе?
<eugene> нет, не пускает. пишет что пароль не верен
<skai> слава богу разумный
<skai> ты проверял капс, язык, корявость рук, работоспособность всех символов клавиатуры?
<Megido> ну скажите блин куда делась половина иконок с панели?
<skai> Megido: верни индикатор аплет и перестань его удалять
<skai> Megido: перестань есть грибы как вариант:)
<Megido> да где его взять?
<Megido> нет там таких
<skai> где где.в правой кнопке мыши
<skai> где все апплеты панели находятся
<Zalexi> jillsmitt: если минимализм, то эмпати
<skai> Zalexi: а если удобство - то скайп
<Megido> ну типа добавить на панель да?
<Megido> там нет такого
<skai> indicator applet
<skai> он же апплет оповещения или как там его русифицировали
<skai> ищи
<Zalexi> skai: можно и так. один фиг все чайники в скайпе. нажимать буковки для низ - напряжно
<skai> Zalexi: распарси свою мысль и покажи ее в удобочитаемом виде
<Zalexi> skai: хотя я знаю одну дэвушку, которая в полный рост юзает для видеоразговоров мейл.ру-агент
<Megido> skai: еее ето фигня какаято
<Megido> у меня флажки красивее были
<Megido> в стандартном
<skai> Megido: нехай было удалять настроеный
<Megido> А Я НЕ УДАЛЯЛ
<Zalexi> Megido: прилетело НЛО и удалило ))))))))))
<Megido> мб
<eugene> подскажите по SUDO
<rapidsp> sudo
<skai> eugene: если добавить KU - получится SUDOKU.а там карандаш и мозги в руки и решай
<Megido> ну вот куда мог деца индикатор яыков, ругулятор грлмкости и еще чтото???
<rapidsp> eugene: настройки в /etc/sudoers же.
<rapidsp> eugene: юзера добавь в группу, которая там указана
<z13> .йгше
<eugene> если добавить юзера в группу, то он под своим паролем сможет с правами рута работать...
<skai> eugene: мы знаем
<eugene> а как сделать чтоб я мог зайти в аккаунте юзера со своими правами рута
<[Dmitry]> Никак
<skai> eugene: че?
<eugene> и при этом не давать права юзеру
<[Dmitry]> Никак
<Megido> фак , зашол рутом там все есть
<skai> eugene: это ты почезать опатку правой пяткой трупа соседа хочешь?
<skai> @kick Megido да я же говорил не матерись ты
<eugene> что же тут такого сложного я спросил...
<skai> eugene: это ты почесать лопатку правой пяткой трупа соседа хочешь?
<eugene> не поверю что этого нельзя сделать в линух
<skai> eugene: можно ковырять нос пальцем, а можно сварочным электрожом под напряжением.поверь умная система не даст тебе электрод в руки
<eugene> неужели в аккаунте пользователя я не могу с правами рута сделать операцию
<[Dmitry]> Можешь, sudo, gksu
<eugene> а причем тут електрод. в своем аккауте я же могу с рутом работать, почему в другом аккаутне не могу
<rapidsp> с рутом - везде
<skai> eugene:      eugene | а как сделать чтоб я мог зайти в аккаунте юзера со своими правами рута  - это ты маразм какой то сказал непонятный.я попытался его распарсить с помощью libastral
<chravn> Такой вопрос. почему у меня самс статистику отображает только после выполнения sudo  sams -d
<eugene> так я ж и говорю, когда ввожу sudo, он спрашивает password for user (имя аккаунта)...   и мой пароль рута не срабатывает
<rapidsp> eugene: пароль того юзера нужен
<eugene> так я не хочу юзеру права рута давать...
<eugene> хочу под своим паролем войти
<rapidsp> куда?
<sonorus> Добрый вечер
<eugene> не куда а зачем... чтобы права рута получить
<sonorus> как записать инет радио с помощью rhythmbox ?
<rapidsp> фуфф...
<chravn> Есть люди работавшие с sams??? очеь нужнно
<skai> eugene: переходи в ц+а+ф1 и логинись под своего юзера.
<skai> chravn: man sams
<Megido> да не матерюсь я
<chravn> man sams уже помог чем смог
<Megido> почему у рута все на месте?
<rapidsp> щас бы грамм 100, может мана и восстановилась бы немного...
<chravn> почти всё работает как хотелосьбы кроме.
<skai> eugene: или погугли на счет того, что такое su
<eugene> ок
<vasabi> Добрый вечер! 17 машин на свитч, свитч на роутер длинк, роутер на медиаконвертер. Задача: удаленный рабочий стол извне. Вопрос: где луше поднять впн: тна роутере или на машинах?
<Volkodav> на раутере
<skai> Volkodav: он ущел, он не услышал тебя
<Volkodav> да вопрос пустяшный на самом деле
<kreker93> ку всем!
<User319[web]> Test
<kreker93> пыщ пыщ пыщ
<Megido> кракадил
<Megido> как называеца апдет уведомлений?
<kreker93> так и называется
<Megido> и как мне его? /etc/init.d/апет уведомлений restart?
<csoxothuk> камрады, кто нить в курсе как реализовать "теневые копии" средствами линуха или самбы?
<kreker93> Megido:ща скажу
<Megido> я уже разобрался
<kreker93> а ну норм)
<Megido> так и с нум локом разобраля
<Megido> кому конфиг от профтпд не жалко? забыл уже как настраивать
<DebianClone> Что нужно для работы pyqt?
<Megido> кто ето?
<DebianClone> вот у меня стоит idle python 2.6 я могу писать gui программы?
<DebianClone> говорить что какого-то модуля не хватает
<Megido> пиши
<k3lmiir[work]> Megido: могу дать с мускуль авторизацией
<Megido> не такого не нада :D
<DebianClone> просто вдолбил один пример с сайта - он не работает
<Megido> DebianClone: примеры в основном нерабочие
<DebianClone> почему?
<DebianClone> http://python.su/blog/public/2008/09/17/vsem-izvestnoe-hello-world-ili-vyivodim-pustoe-okno-na-ekran/
<Megido> потомучто пока ты его у видел он был скопипасчен с 5сотни сайтов
<Megido> ша гляну
<DebianClone> пишет нет модуля wx
<Megido> начит скачай
<Megido> бо у меня есть окошко)))
<skai> фух.закончил исправлять свои же ошибки
<Megido> k3lmiir[work]: зесь еще?
<SergeyIT> fine
<IchEsseDichAuf> ищу что-нибудь похожее на dropbox, только без функциональности облака, тоесть чтоб был только lan sync
<User661[web]> Привет!
<User661[web]> Всем!
<skai> User661[web]: что сломал?
<User661[web]> локалка из 17 убунт, все на свитч, те на роутер длиек дир100, роутер на медиаконвертер. Как в данной ситуации поднять впн на машинках, или это надо делать непосредственно на роутере?
<skai> User661[web]: тебе уже отвечали
<User661[web]> Что лучше и правильнее?
<skai> User661[web]: да
<User661[web]> Ответ был не понят мною. Можно повторить?
<skai> ты не оценил и сбежал за секунду до ответа.
<skai> вот и вопрос - нафига задавать и убегать было?
<skai> люди старались.отвечали.а ты...стыдно то хоть?
<User661[web]> Я ждал)))
<User661[web]> Чтыдно
<User661[web]> Каюсь
<pandf> router настраивать надо
<skai> тотоже
<User661[web]> В стандарте невозможно, то есть необходимо перепрошить. Так?
<skai> User661[web]: как хочешь
<User661[web]> А как правильнее? Я вообще ничего не хос\чу, но лишь бы все работало)))
<skai> User661[web]: годней всего собрать из старого хлама маленький серверок/роутер/дц/торренты/медиасервер и радоваться с ним:)
<ptitzaru1> msg nickserv info ptitzaru
<skai>  /  забыл
<skai> artus|znc|: sharikoff[away]:
<ptitzaru1> забыл
<Megido> ммм
<skai> Megido: я слежу за тобой
<User661[web]> Спаибо большое! Всего доброго!
<Megido> как можна спрятаь папки с точкой а файлы оставить?
<skai> вот не нравятся мне люди, которые излишне употребляют восклицательные знаки.нервными кажутся
<skai> Megido: можно.создай папку и спрячь в нее все папки с точками
<Megido> skai: шутниг?
<Megido> ето хоум дир
<pandf> их и так не видно
<skai> Megido: ну и что?тут можно что угодно.пользы это не принесет, но можно же
<Megido> по фтп зайди и увидиш
<Megido> а если я поставлю маску на точку то неувижу .htaccess
<pandf> настрой фитипи на другую дир
<sonorus> у меня сигнал от 4 объектов подключет к 1 слоту, как узнать от кого пришел сигнал?
<skai> Megido: создай на хтацесс симлинк без точки:)и работай с ним
<sonorus> среда Qt
<skai> sonorus: спросить на тех 4 концах
<Megido> skai: гы
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч:)
<sonorus> мда как всегда на свой вопрос получаешь глупую шутку
<sonorus> от ская
<sharikoff> skai: Q
<skai> sonorus: дык:)я ж тока слегка развеять унылость вопроса хотел^_^ скучно.людей нет почти
<skai> sonorus: и вообще учи принцип бритвы оккама:)
<Megido> PathDenyFilter "(^\.$)"  как там филтр на точку? я никогда такого не делал
<DebianClone> работает gui программирование. Просто среда разработки idle тупит
<sharikoff> Какой вопрос- такой ответ :)
<Megido> кто скажет когда наконец пиджин заработает?
<skai> Megido: УМВР
<Megido> че?
<skai> Megido: УМВР
<SergeyIT> sonorus, что за объекты и сигналы?
<skai> Megido: EWFFM
<Megido> понятия неимею че ты хорш но пиджин уже работает :D
<skai> Megido: или проще говоря - проблемы только у тебя
<skai> Megido: ты не знаешь что такое УМВР?
<Megido> skai: не
<sonorus> Ну Библиотека QT, SIgnals and SLots
<sharikoff> Я тож не знаю
<skai> Megido: ну что ты так.небось и ЧЯДНТ не слышал?а ССЗБ?
<skai> sharikoff: ну ты то не притворяйся
<tonius> кто-нить ставил Freerdp 0.8.2 ? У меня он что-то не ставится.. просит libtoolize и glibtoolize
<SergeyIT> sonorus, это слишком общо
<skai> tonius: а ты не пробовал...ну как бы тебе сказать...поставить требуемое?
<Megido> tonius: так выполни требования
<tonius> его нет в репозитории
<tonius> может оно там как-то по другому зовётся
<sharikoff> Отпусти заложников
<Megido> tonius: как нед?
<tonius> нету
<skai> tonius: а фрирдп откуда взял?
<tonius> скачал исходники
<tonius> с сайту и
<skai> tonius: ну так сказай и зависимости
<tonius> и где же брать эти  libtoolize и glibtoolize
<Megido> как профтпд указать корневую директорию?
<skai> tonius: а чем тебе не угодили с реп?
<tonius> рдп v.6 не поддерживает
<sharikoff> У меня везде винда. И AD. Все юзеры и серваки на винде. Если я поставлю себе линукс мне дадут медаль?
<skai> tonius: https://launchpad.net/~llyzs/+archive/ppa
<skai> sharikoff: ага:)героя фосс..посмертно:)от благодарных хоячков-юзверей
<Megido> ты им всем линь поставь тода точна дадут!
<sharikoff> По шее?
<tonius> skai зашел по ссылке, что дальше делать?
<pandf>  )
<skai> tonius: читать, пока не осенит
<Megido> sharikoff: ну да , медалью
<skai> tonius: можешь зайти на help.ubuntu.ru и почитать что такое ppa
<sharikoff> Скажу простите люди добрые что у вас 1с не пашет зато нету вирусов
<skai> sharikoff: а вебморда не?
<sharikoff> И это
<sharikoff> Бесплатное свободное по
<skai> sharikoff: виртуалку с сервером 8.2 желтой и через вебморду всех работать
<skai> sharikoff: и все на калькуляте.и авторизацию в ад настроить:)
<sharikoff> Мде..
<pandf> тогда точно выгонят (
<sharikoff> Факт
<skai> sharikoff: а что?:)тыж за медальку борешься:)
<Megido> sharikoff: че значит программист 1С ???
<skai> Megido: это крутое оскорбление
<Megido> skai: не я в газете читал
<skai> Megido: сравнение с очень мутировавшими представителями семейства приматов, обладающих руками в области таза:)
<sharikoff> Пока я буду всем сиавить линь они будут писать приказ об увольнении
<Envin> всем привет
<SergeyIT> Megido, зайди на сайт требуются - там половина таких вакансий
<skai> sharikoff: и не смогут его оформить в бухгалтерии ибо 1с не работает в лине:))
<sharikoff> Кто быстрее
<sharikoff> Угу
<sharikoff> :)
<skai> sharikoff: так ты первым ударом по 1с.тебя тчо учить?захватываешь почту, телеграф и вокзал, а уж потом и правительство:)
<Megido> skai:  как ето понять? вот  я знаю прогу 1С бугалиерия а в чем заключаеца работа 1с програмаря???
<Megido> прога же написана, ето же не джумла блин
<sharikoff> Почту и роутер
<skai> Megido: а ты окнфигуратор 1с открой
<SergeyIT> Megido, о - это долго учится надо
<skai> sharikoff: во:)мыслишь правильно
<sharikoff> И удивись?
<Megido> skai: я непомню уже давно юзал
<skai> Megido: вобщем пересади руки в область таза - и ты уже готов быть 1с програмером:)
<Megido> skai: я даже пробовать не стану :D
<sharikoff> Дед мороз дед мороз подари мне новый мозг
<SergeyIT> skai, ты не прав, если 1С-ник считает свои деньги - он профи
<pandf> зато денег больше будет
<sharikoff> Ело пуки ело пуки переставь мне с таза рук
<sharikoff> *руки :)
<pandf> и время )
<skai> SergeyIT: ага.еще профи те, кто переименовыает папки пользователям по цене сто рублей за символ.хотя звание им - мощенники.могут работать лучше, но предпочитают как угодно, лишь бы потом было что за собой исправлять, имитируя
<skai> бурную деятельность и полчая зря деньги
<sharikoff> Злой какой...
<skai> sharikoff: я смотрю гарри поттера.ты что ожидал от меня доброты?:)
<sharikoff> Последнего?
<skai> sharikoff: не.там пока нет рипов качественных
<skai> sharikoff: пока решил предыдущие пересмотреть.в оригинале
<sharikoff> Я смотрю х- фалес
<sharikoff> И боюсь
<skai> sharikoff: а я посмотрел уже 8 серий 4 сезона теории большого взрыва и HIMYM
<SergeyIT> skai, посмотри лучше Маша и Медведь )
<skai> SergeyIT: не.теория лучше:)
<sharikoff> skai: Давай про линукс а ты будешь вынужден меня забанить :))
<sharikoff> А я буду вынужден забаницца :)
<skai> sharikoff: ну шелдон пиарил убунту в сериале:)
<sharikoff> Во
<skai> а у леонарда есть майка с эмблемой конквеерора
<DebianClone> Взяться что ли написать корзину для LXDE? :) Которой, как известно, нет.
<skai> DebianClone: симлинк на девнул?:)
<sharikoff> Ненадо пожалуйста
<DebianClone> че?
<sharikoff> :)
<SergeyIT> DebianClone, это типа - комп в окно
<DebianClone> :)
<edgbla> мде, а как обьяснить трею у гнома чтобы он не расширял иконки до безобразия при увеличении панели?
<edgbla> а то не остаётся места для приложений...
<Megido> как там скрипт к питону прицепить?
<Megido> ака #/bin/bash ?
<Megido> #/usr/bin/python ?
<edgbla> панели у гнома бездарные до безобразия...
<Megido> ау
<Megido> че влом сказать?
<edgbla> надо гном3
<edgbla> чтобпоскорее исчезло это убожество.
<nattfodd> ребят, кто нибудь знает как из процесса-потомка в linux получить PID родителя? может есть какая-то функция...
<Megido> File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<Megido> NameError: name 'python' is not defined
<Megido> че за нафик?
<skyrider> Megido, надо не #/usr/bin/python, а  #!/usr/bin/python
<Envin> Помогите, plz. Меню загрузчика Grub2 не отображается (если не нажать кнопку Esc). Как сделать чтобы оно было видно всегда пере загрузкой? Вот текст моего /etc/default/grub:  http://paste.org.ru/?6957qr
<skai> эхххь
<Envin> читал мануал по grub2 - чота у меня ничё так и не получилось
<skai> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<skai> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<skai> мы понимаем что это такое?
<skai> вторая строчка?
<skyrider> Envin,  просто закоментируй строку GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<skyrider> этого должно быть достаточно
<Megido> skyrider: сирано ниче
<skyrider> Megido, а sudo update-grub2 после этого запускал?
<skai> skyrider: ты путаешь кому про груб, а кому про питон:)
<Megido> тфу
<Megido> атбой я все ето в питоне запускал
<skyrider> упс
 * skai осталось часа 4 еще качать ядро..если повезет...эхх нелегка жизнь сибирских интернетов
<Envin> <skyrider>, спасибо! помогло ^_^
<skyrider> Envin, пожалуйста
<pandf> блин хочу в деревню, в сибирскую
<Yuretsz> Кто-нибудь пользуется Evolution ?
<pandf> да
<skai> pandf: расхочется после первых же часов, истраченных на попытки выйти в инет
<skai> !ask | Yuretsz
<ubuntuhelp> Yuretsz: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Yuretsz> Ок, кто знает как задать группу контакту в Evolution ?
<pandf> -skai- : отключиться бы от него на месяцок )
<skai> pandf: поверь.в деревне будет ооочень скучно без него
<pandf> -skai- : всё познается в сравнении
<skai> pandf: я сравнивал.деревня ведь это деревня.лепешки на улице, коровы бродят по городу.развлечений кроме пьяни никаких.культуры тоже.
<skai> edgbla: слушай открой тайну своего ника
<Megido> есь питонщеги?
<skai> !ask | Megido
<ubuntuhelp> Megido: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Megido> skai: я нехочу много писать просто так
<skai> Megido: /join #python
<Yuretsz> skai, а смысл писать телегу, если тут никого нет?
<skai> Yuretsz: ну так:)чтобы выразить свою жажду к писательству
<Megido> буквы на вес золота!
<Megido> skai: я уже там
<Megido> ани малчат
<skai> Megido: вот отсыпь им золота:)
<Megido> мош модулей таких незнают, или стесняюца  о_О
<edgbla> skai: щас прям, ага.
<skai> Megido: дык гугл же
<skai> edgbla: как его хоть читать правильно?
<Megido> skai: гы яа я и зыбыл про него
<pazllplai> ub
<nattfodd> если я запускаю из своей программы другую программ - execl("l10c2", NULL) - как знать PID запущенного процесса?
<nattfodd> *узнать
<skai> ps -e | grep progname
<nattfodd> не из консоли
<nattfodd> внутри кода програмы на си
<Megido> nattfodd: петон шариш
<Megido> ?
<nattfodd> нет
<pandf> -skai- : зато это настоящая физика и ни какой логики )
<skai> pandf: и физики там нет?:)
<pandf> -skai- : дрова порубит, можно)
<pandf> -skai- : в лесу померзнуть, пострелять из витроря )
<pandf> -skai- : на мотеки погонять
<pandf> -skai- : эх..., на рыбалку пойти
<skai> pandf: это все дел на 1 день.
<Koteg> привет народ)
<pandf> -skai- : -)
<skai> Koteg: пришел в тапки гадить?:)
<Koteg> skai, атто ;)
<Megido> Koteg: петон шариш?
 * skai стукнул газеткойй Koteg . плохой Koteg плохой #ubuntu-ru Koteg
<Koteg> Megido, я его ващет очень не люблю, но чутка шарю)
<Koteg> воть ктоб подсказал, у меня с proftp хрень какая-то, дико долго думает перед авторизацией и перед отправкой файлов)
<Megido> Koteg: ну собсна я вот наткнлся на модуль wx ну чтоб гуи делать, Нигде не сказано как вывести текст
<Megido> а функций в модуле туча ***
<skai> sharikoff: тут?
<sharikoff> угу
<Megido> Koteg: пакавыряй настройки
<Koteg> нуу вот читни http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/python/37850/
<skai> sharikoff: два вопроса.у тебя стоит 35 или 36 ядро?и зачем айфон, если в нем нет блютус?
<sharikoff> skai: 1. Darwin MacBook-Pro.local 10.5.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.5.0: Fri Nov  5 23:20:39 PDT 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.17~1/RELEASE_I386 i386 i386
<Koteg> Megido, а текст в виджет выводить надо
<Megido> Koteg: какой виджет
<sharikoff> skai: 2. блютуз есть
<skai> sharikoff: тык тыж грил гдет у тебя убунта заныкана была
<sharikoff> на виртуалке
<skai> sharikoff: есть?:)а что мне все говорят что нет
<sharikoff> все обновления накачены
<sharikoff> какое там по дефолту хз
<skai> sharikoff: ну на виртуалке наверное не поможет, но у тебя не бывало такое, что kworker или kswapd или еще какой кернел процесс отжирал процессор сильно?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> я помню астериск жрал у меня 99%
<sharikoff> это да
<sharikoff> пока не пересобрал
<Megido> Koteg: GtkWidget ето?
<sharikoff> а ядро отдельно не помню
<Koteg> Megido, ну лабел какойнить)
<skai> sharikoff: просто замечаю что во время ворка от батареи на 36 ядре бывает сжирает гад.
<Koteg> Megido, типо abc.label = wx.statictext
<Koteg> гуглани, инф море
<sharikoff> skai: накати супер патч =))
<Megido> Koteg: какой лейбл? низя както так
<Megido> f = wx.frame . . .
<Megido> f.SEtTExt('sdfghjk')
<Koteg> ну как... создаешь фрейм, там панель, потом лейбл
<skai> sharikoff: лучше я с бфс пересоберу:)да и сорцов то не накачано ядра
<Megido> а ну нафик етот питон вечно надулают фигни какойто а потом сиди выбирай одно говно из другого
<Koteg> Megido, выкинь ты этот питон =) и не мучай себя
<Megido> Koteg: я давно его выкинул, правда на телефон всякую фигню пишу иногда
<Koteg> лююдь, подскажите плз, как proftp отучить от задержек, UseReverseDNS off стоит ip6 вырублен...
<Koteg> а то думает секунд по 30 перед каждой отправкой файла
<Koteg> пиши на qt
<Megido> че ето?
<Koteg> Megido, большая и толстая кросплатформенная фреймворка) почитай лучше
<Megido> читаю уже
<Megido> начиталсо
<Megido> че ето такое и для чего оно? :D
 * Megido уплыл
<stream_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<stream_> 10.04 -> 10.10 есть шанс, что пройдёт без эксцессов ?
<skai> stream_: есть.конечно есть
<skai> все зависит от излишности левых ппа и кривости рук
<stream_> а кривость рук в чём может заключаться?
<skai> stream_: в синусоидальном изгибе и разных мутациях, вызываюших перерост рук с плечевого сустава на тазобедренный
<stream_> Также интересует хорошенький фтп клиент на убунту
<NiCloAy1> stream_: а чем nautilus не нравится ?
<stream_> ещё не пробовал
<stream_> щас заценю.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: на тебя уже на форуме жалуются:)
<skai> stream_: и вообще оставайся на 10.04 же.если все работает
<skai> XuMuK: ку
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> skai: ку
<XuMuK> skai: модыра дали?)
<skai> XuMuK: я с тобой интелы обсуждал или с другим химиком?
<skai> @kick XuMuK а ты как думаешь?:)
<skai> XuMuK: красноречиво:)так с тобой интелы обсуждали или с другим химиком?
<XuMuK> skai: тока не становись таким как mva, ок?))
<XuMuK> эээ... вроде не со мной)
<skai> XuMuK: не.не смогу:)он нокию любит,а я гуглофоны от НТС:)
<skai> значит с himik'ом:)
<XuMuK> skai: свой парень)
<skai> XuMuK: синдром вахтера в терминальной стадии у меня никто не отменял:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ку
<inkvizitor68sl> !cry
<ubuntuhelp> Все жалобы и претензии по модерированию канала #ubuntu-ru направлять сюда - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.0 | В IRC (на канале и в приватах у операторов) жалобы не принимаются | Обсуждения действий op'ов на канале наказуемо
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: так там на тебя и жалуются:)
<stream_> А нормально, то что pidgin файлы не принимает с модуля(Mrim) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну так я то эту ссылку не помню ;)
<skai> stream_: да.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ааа:)там nonick просит объяснение почему ты модерируешь:)нервничает.апает топик
<stream_> -skai- а почему так?
<skai> stream_: дык просто.пиджин же сам не умеет общаться.только через протоколы.вот он от мрима и не принимает на себя.ты вот с мрима на мрим попередавай
<stream_> и как мне решить эту проблему с файлами?
<skai> stream_: эммм.ргост.ру?дропбокс?нормальные протоколы а не мрим?
<stream_> ты имеешь ввиду вообще агентом не пользоваться?
<DebianClone> Как выгрузить оперативку Линукса?
<skai> stream_: ага.он уж точно не нужен.хочешь мейлуришь - ставь аську.она уже ихняя
<DebianClone> временные файлы. кеш
<stream_> знакомые там сидят, без агента никак =\
<skai> DebianClone: а нафига?
<skai> stream_: смирись.фаилы - не главное
<DebianClone> Разгрузить систему
<skai> DebianClone: кеш ее ну никак не мучает.наоборот полезен.чтобы потом не ждать загрузки приложений
<DebianClone> ради спортивного интереса
<skai> DebianClone: ну вроде как то где то встречал команду, чтобы все в свап сбросить, но я не помню.гугл поиск по форуму не?
<Yuretsz1> Если я нажал в консоли ctrl+z как восстановить процесс?
<skai> Yuretsz1: фейспалм
<Koteg> Yuretsz1, %
<Yuretsz1> Koteg: Спасибо, дружище
<skai> вот я думаю.ну как ожно случайно было нажать.а если не случайно - нафига нажимал, если не нужно было?
<UNIm95> 7 серия 7 мого сезона хауса =)
<skai> artus:
<artus> skai: даров
 * skai кинул на алтарь кедовода.
<skai> artus: дволен ли ты дарами?
<artus> кеды зло )
<artus> )))
<Koteg> воистину)
<artus> skai: че тут интересненького? )
<skai> кеды не могут быть злом.ибо у них даже печенек нет:) они просто рассово неверные
<skai> artus: ды чет сегодня как то скромно идет вечер
<artus> хех )
<skai> artus: че там вчера закончилось с этим, у которого секса нет с 10.04?
<artus> хз... не помню )
<artus> слилсо он навернно )
<skai> artus: ну ему хоть ссылку на страничку какой нить девушки в фейсбуке дали чтобы познакомился?
<skai> на форуме затишье.тут тишина...даж скучно как то:)
<artus> бываеть )
<skai> так.если не вернус из перезагрузки - я сломал свое ядро
<skai> помолитесь за меня
<skai> и принесите кого нить в жертву
<artus> skai: зачем сломал?
<Amkodor> народ почему с терминала пинг идет а с gnome-nettool нет ???
<Amkodor> привет
<artus> а зачем gnome-nettool ?
<Koteg> давайте прнесем в жертву pulsaudio =))
<artus> Koteg: а оно еще есть?
<Koteg> вот чтоб совсем не было
<artus> его и нету )
<Koteg> оно мне собако жить мешает, видимо с того света)
<Amkodor> сетевые инструменты
<Koteg> только alsa force-reload и стасает :)
<Koteg> от его потустороннего вмешательства)
<skai> я жив?
<artus> неа
<artus> ты зомбя )
<artus> Amkodor: вброси каку)
<skai> это рай?хотя ты тут...какой же это рай...эххх
<Amkodor> а чем тогда ?
<artus> Amkodor: а че те надо то?
<Koteg> от что это за хрень может быть как не мистика, через раз грузиццо убунта зву есть то нету %)
<Amkodor> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Amkodor, Fail!
<artus> Koteg: пульс зло )
<Koteg> artus, я ж его снес вообще-то
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, а че за звуковуха ?
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, если снес то поздно
<Koteg> karls0n4ik, audigy 4
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, надо по проще проблемы решать
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, чем снесениу пульса
<Koteg> да не, звук работает но надо через раз делать alsa force-reload а убиение пульса это чисто из религиозных соображений
<Koteg> до 10.10 эта процедура не вызывала неприятностей =)
<artus> Koteg: пересетапь альсу )
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, ну я бы вообще 10.10 не стал ставить
<Yuretsz1> skai: Легко, Ctrl+Z = отмена в большинстве редакторов
<Koteg> artus, нукысь поподробней =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты опять ссылку забыл или кому то намекаешь?:)
<skai> Yuretsz1: промазал по окошку?
<artus> Koteg: в бубунте я просто sudo aptitude purge alsa && aptitude install alsa
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, забыл
<artus> Koteg: и опосля проблем не имел со звуком вообще
<Yuretsz1> skai: Нет
<Koteg> а dpkg-recoufigure?
<skai> Yuretsz1: сила привычки?
<Koteg> artus, ладно попробую)
<karls0n4ik> artus, чет сложная композиция
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, какая версия убунту ?
<Yuretsz1> skai: А как тут отвыкнуть, оно в браузере отменяет только так, я даже свой Vim так настроил. А если удаленно правлю, то натыкаюсь
<Koteg> karls0n4ik, 10.10
<artus> karls0n4ik: сложная не сложная но толь из за дефолтных бубунтонастроек толь из за еще чего алюса без пересетапа иногда возмущалась) а с пересетапом все работало на 5+
<artus> karls0n4ik: мож просто привычка с 8й бубунты )
<Koteg> раньше как-то я ни разу таких манипуляций не делал, всегда сносил пульс и все работало на ура)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мощно задвинул:)одобряю
<Amkodor> так чем мне пинговать ???
<skai> тока бесогонский высер про деньги потерли после кнопки сообщить модератору:)но все равно мощно:)
<karls0n4ik> Koteg, рекомендую 10.04
<karls0n4ik> думаю там все работает
<karls0n4ik> 10.10 промежуточнй вариант
<Yuretsz1> Появились Эволюшноводы? Интересует как там назначать группу для контактов?
<Koteg> я был на 10.04 в курсе что работает))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а как ещё с... хм... <тут я должен сам себя забанить за то, что я хотел сказать>
<inkvizitor68sl> бумс ждать его ответа на хабре ;)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну с ними вообще разговаривать не стоит:)бан спасае страну
<Koteg> у меня с 8.10 со звуком не было проблем...
<kaljan> как максимально ускорить загрузку убунты?
<artus> Koteg: ну то что я со скайпом и альсой отродясь проблем не имел не значит что у других он работает дефолтом )
<karls0n4ik> format c:
<karls0n4ik> это для kaljan
<kaljan> дубль два
<kaljan> как ускорить загрузку убунты?
<Koteg> artus, у меня скайп работат на ура исключительно после убиения пульса )
<skai> kaljan: никак.на форуме есть инструкции, но помогают от слчая к случаю
<artus> Koteg: воооттт )))
<skai> Koteg: у мну скайп и с пульсой отлично пашет
<skai> ЧЯДНТ?
<Koteg> у меня более того от версии к версии скайп с пульсом дурит по разному)
<g0xff> есть пхп редактор поструктуре сделаный как браузеры опера или хромиум?
<g0xff> с закладками и чтобы строка меню была вынесена в кнопку
<g0xff> и вообще редактор файлов есть такой?
<Koteg> в 10.10 теперь он хрипит и шипит если есть кроме него посторонние звуки)
<kaljan> http://doc.gwos.org/ Not Found
<Yuretsz1>  kaljan: А что долго грузит?
<kaljan> угу, раньше быстрее грузилось
<artus> g0xff: kompozer?
<skai> ладно.оставляю artus за старшего и иду спать
<Yuretsz1>  kaljan: Обновлял небось?
<skai> artus: будут хулиганить - ты потом доложи.я их побаню:))
<artus> skai: дык рано ж еще )
<Galaxy2000> как ускорить gnome ?
<artus> гг
<artus> Galaxy2000: поставить openbox
<skai> artus: у мну пол первого ночи и вставать в 9
<kaljan> да, все обновления ставлю :)
<Galaxy2000> логично =)
<skai> Galaxy2000: серьезный совет.замес метаити или компиза вфигачиваешь и все отлично
<skai> artus: в общем назначаю тебя моим наместником:)трудись на благо царя и отечества
<artus> Galaxy2000: + гномовый обвес останетцо для руления
<Koteg> artus, ладно пойду проверять твой вариант с ресетапом)
<Yuretsz1> kaljan: Всмысле с другой версии. У меня если обновляешь переустановкой, то все летает. А если через update-manager -d, то потом все начинает жутко долго грузиться
<Galaxy2000> делал уже так были глюки какие то =)
<artus> skai: да вали уже ) ато не выспесо )
<Galaxy2000> ещё попробую =)
<artus> Galaxy2000: сноси нафиг тогда гном )
<artus> коробка самодостаточна
<ZeVoluciON> ставь кадэе
<Galaxy2000> попробую openbox поставить
<Galaxy2000> это юзырям  на работе , они непоймут  openbox =)
<artus> а че там понимать?
<ZeVoluciON> им и не надо понимать
<artus> им его допиливать чтоль?
<artus> им главное 3 кнопки)
<Galaxy2000> не работать чтобы комфортно было , на селероне 2.6  гигагерц гном негибко ворочается
<inkvizitor68sl> о... кого я вижу оО
<g0xff> artus, незнаю
<ZeVoluciON> на 2.6 оО
<ZeVoluciON> что убунтодевы сделали с гномами
<Koteg> блин( та же фигня, ребут, и звука нет
<ZeVoluciON> не ребутайся
<Galaxy2000> я заметил на скорость работы гнома влияет скорость оперативной  памяти
<Galaxy2000> тут как раз DDR стоит и поэтому нешибко быстро
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, не только опера
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, но да. Оперативка и скорость диска - больше всего
<DebianClone> Что означают эти сенсоры? http://itmages.ru/image/view/79151/c84f6040
<inkvizitor68sl> SSD в RAID1 + гига 3 памяти - смерть всем фантазиям о быстрой ОС
<DebianClone> 4 inerb
<DebianClone> 4 штуки
<ZeVoluciON> гигов шестнадцать памяти и root целиком в ней - смерть смерти всех фантазий...
<Amkodor> можно ли подключатся к чату  V-talking со стороны Ubuntu ???
<Galaxy2000> да диск тоже , на SATA быстрее работает
<ZeVoluciON> Amkodor: разрешаем
<Amkodor> так а как ???
<ZeVoluciON> на этот вопрос ответят только втолкенисты
<rapidsp> google говорит, что V-talking не нужен
<VUbuntu> привет юзеры
<VUbuntu> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, sata быстрее чего? ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, тебе так кажется
<Galaxy2000> ide
<inkvizitor68sl> насчёт рута в памяти
<inkvizitor68sl>  /tmp ещё можно в память пихать
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var можно
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное бессмысленно
<ZeVoluciON> почему?
<artus> ну мона вообще всю систему в память выкинуть
<korvin> давайте ZeVoluciON'а в память закинем
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, практика
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, отностельно SSD прироста уже нет
<inkvizitor68sl> зато опаснее
<ZeVoluciON> наверняка есть, про на глаз его не видно
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, нету
<inkvizitor68sl> вот с патчиком тем может и будет
<inkvizitor68sl> а сейчас - нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ssd raid-1 - это та дисковая подсистема, с полными возможностями которой ведро уже не справляется
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, у винды всё ещё хуже
<inkvizitor68sl> она 1 то ssd не утилизирует
<Galaxy2000> у windows phone 7 есть будущее ?? что думаете ?
<artus> а причем тут  windows phone 7 ?
<waal> Ни кто не знает как выполнить консольную команду , посредством php ?
<Galaxy2000> непричем , просто пишут система мертворожденая
<ZeVoluciON> это рефлекс на фразу inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, помойка - это тоже будущее же.
<Galaxy2000> хе
<ZeVoluciON> waal: #php
<inkvizitor68sl> по сравнению с андроидом и (да простят меня Боги Опенсорса) iOS - оно убоооогооооо
<Megido> зачес стене пхп?
<jah-man> привет всем
<Megido> jah-man: др
<waal> из скрипта на консоль нужно команду кинуть :)
<jah-man> Megido др?
<Megido> jah-man: др др
<Megido> waal: кинь
<jah-man> Megido день-рожденья?
<Megido> jah-man: ДРасте
<waal>  Megido:  Как ?
<jah-man> Megido ооо) понятно)
<waal> мнеб наводку :)
<Megido> waal: че за команда?
<korvin> на какую водку?
<Megido> пипец и скрипт ему да еще и на водку просит
<waal> gnokii --getsms SM 1 end -F ~/sms.txt
<waal> Megido: а навига команду то нужно :) ?
<waal> скрипт не нужен :) нужно понять как из php к консоли обратится
<Megido> никак
<hookah> доброе время суток
<Megido> че ты сделать хош?
<Megido> hookah: др
<waal> Megido: записать cvc в техтовик
<waal> *sms
<Megido> waal: а fwrite(); убрали уже?
<korvin> а зачем для этого консольная команда?
<ZeVoluciON> какие странные вопросы
<waal> а как без консоли достать sms из телефона ? :) может я туплю. но нужен gnokii
<ZeVoluciON> и вообще, дежавю, waal уже задавал такой вопрос когда то
<korvin> а при чем тут тогда "записать в файл"?
<korvin> пыхеры все такие странные?
<AlexeyKud> Хочу перекомпилить систему с помощью команды:
<AlexeyKud> $sudo apt-build --rebuild --force-yes --yes world
<AlexeyKud> Выдается ошибка:
<AlexeyKud> ailurus will not be built because it doesn't have a source package.
<AlexeyKud> Missing source package name for source_by_source().
<AlexeyKud> Суть вопроса:
<AlexeyKud> 1) Как обходить пакеты у которых нет исходных кодов?
<AlexeyKud> (вариант по пересборки по одному пакету не присылать)
<AlexeyKud> 2) Какие пакеты не стоит включать в компиляцию (на сколько я слышал не стоит брать например пакет gcc) ?
<AlexeyKud> 3) Рад буду узнать все советы по пересборки всех пакетов у себя на компьютере.
<AlexeyKud> Спасибо всем кто мне ответит
<ZeVoluciON> AlexeyKud: давай еще
<ZeVoluciON> не всех выкинуло
<waal> gnokii --getsms SM 1 end -F ~/sms.txt   == это запись в файл :) но через консоль. а мне нужно из скипта.
<[Dmitry]> korvin: По некоторым людям, не суди о всех пожалуйста :)
<Megido> korvin: он незнает ему ктото сказал пару команд
<korvin> [Dmitry]: я вообще-то вопрос задал, а не суждение высказал
<[Dmitry]> Ну оно как бэ намекает
<waal> ZeVoluciON: не этот.  Там был другой. вопрос. Насчет двух модемов. Никто ничего толком не ответил. Пришлось самому рыть. Задача - специфичная :)
<kaljan> шо такое бутчарт?
<korvin> пыхеры не умеют отличать вопросы от суждений? =))
<korvin> и онон им намекает? =)
<korvin> *оно
<ZeVoluciON> онон в тему
<Galaxy2000> пшикеры
<AlexeyKud> Кто работал с apt-build ???
<korvin> AlexeyKud: был тут некий Escsun, который любил систему собирать из сорцов, апт-билдом в том числе
<korvin> но куда он делся, я не знаю
<korvin> кстати, куда он делся?
<artus> пропаль (
<[Dmitry]> @seen Escsun
<ubuntuhelp> Escsun was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 20 weeks, 5 days, 21 hours, 11 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <Escsun> тормозить
<ZeVoluciON> waal: http://ru.php.net/manual/en/function.exec.php
<[Dmitry]> лол
<waal> korvin:   чего странного.  Есть скрипт на php. С него на консоль нужно кинуть 1(одну) команду.  Вопрос - как это сделать ? :)  что странного то ?
<hookah> artus: ку
<korvin> !seen Escsun
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<korvin> хм...
<korvin> а
<ZeVoluciON> ага
<kaljan> !bootchart
<ubuntuhelp> bootchart — утилита для сбора и визуализации информации о процессе загрузки ОС. Для установки на Ubuntu выполните "sudo apt-get install bootchart". После перезагрузки отображающий собранную статистику график будет в /var/log/bootchart
<korvin> точно лол
<ZeVoluciON> дебиановец был
<waal> ZeVoluciON:  ==  спасибо !!!!! ==== Без лишних слов :)
<artus> hookah: дароф
<korvin> да кем он только не был
<Sergey_IT> dtxth
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<korvin> серега_ит
 * hookah выглянул в окно
<hookah> Sergey_IT: действительно, вечер
<ZeVoluciON> половина первого вечера
<hookah> ZeVoluciON:  интересно, у меня 17 минут девятого ))часы понятно, а с минутами че?))
<ZeVoluciON> часы на зимнее время еще не доперевелись
<Sergey_IT> на улице слякоть (все к окнам...)
<korvin> у нас снег уже, без слякоти
<hookah> а у нас ни снега ни слякоти
<Sergey_IT> повезло
<Megido> а у нас асфальт о_О
<hookah> пошел проверить ради интереса - 15 градусов на улице
<jah-man> а у нас минус уже..
<Megido> ты в тундре живеш???
<jah-man> нет Оо
<Megido> я ему,так 15 тепла или мороза?
<hookah> Megido: ээ.. так тепла жеж ))
<jah-man> аа..
<hookah> мороза было бы -15 ))
<Megido> hookah: ты так и написал ^^
<jah-man> а может 15 по фаренгейту..или по кельвину
<jah-man> нужно уточнять что в градусках цельсия)
<hookah> Megido: мм, это дефис )))
<Megido> jah-man: баюс замерзнеш ты па фаренгейту
<jah-man> Megido я тоже боюсь)
<hookah> Megido: дааа, по фаренгейту и +15 не шибко тепло ))
<hookah> artus: тут?
<jah-man> что-то mva давно не видно тут.
<Megido> прячицо о_О
<jah-man> в теплом уютном бункере?)
<hookah> мож ник поменял, чтобы неожиданно так подсмотреть где кто что не так пишет и хоп - бан )
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ку ))
<inkvizitor68sl> тут я для этого есть
<AlexeyKud> Кто пересобирал ядро?
<inkvizitor68sl> с вечными логами
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ты вот смотрю бдишь и не прячешься ))
<rapidsp> AlexeyKud: их тут уже нет...
<AlexeyKud> А где такие сидят?=)
<rapidsp> в лесах богатых дичью
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, а чего мне прятаться?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: да не, э
<AlexeyKud> А если серьезно? Где инфо и помощь найти?
<Megido> AlexeyKud: /join #bdsm
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: это я так, в продолжение мысли про то что товарищ mva прячется
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ладн, не актуально уже. как у тебя?
 * karls0n4ik пьян
<karls0n4ik> .me будет продолжать
<[Nix]> всем ку)
<karls0n4ik> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего у меня ьбудет то
<rapidsp> AlexeyKud: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/build_kernel?s[]=%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE&s[]=%D1%81%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BA%D0%B0 как вариант
<jah-man> karls0n4ik ку) за что пьете-с?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну.. что-то же у тебя есть. простое человеческое Оно, например
<karls0n4ik> за вас хороших
<AlexeyKud> Спасибо
<karls0n4ik> мне с вами нравится
<karls0n4ik> иногда просто хочется общения
<hookah> karls0n4ik: и выпить )))
<jah-man> karls0n4ik хе-хе-х) всем хочется...и сколько употребил уже?
<karls0n4ik> ну литра 3-4
<karls0n4ik> а че сообществу помогаю, можно и выпить иногда
<karls0n4ik> тем более приятно
<karls0n4ik> щазз же скайп изобрели
<karls0n4ik> можно выпить хоть с другим городом
<jah-man> хоть с другой страной..
<karls0n4ik> во-во
<andreymal> всё-таки как сказать Центру приложений, что плевать что надо из недоверенных источников устанавливать, и чтоб Центр устанавливал?
<jah-man> блин я после 3-х литров был бы воообще ни-ка-кой
<karls0n4ik> ну я вот есть какой есть, то есть норм
<hookah> jah-man: смотря чего 3 литра
<karls0n4ik> у мну еще полтора с собой
<hookah> jah-man: я вот бренди пью, три литра точно не осилю
<karls0n4ik> так что сейшн продолжается
<karls0n4ik> я бы тоже бренди не осилил
<andreymal> ясно)
<karls0n4ik> люблю я вас люди!
<jah-man> ну карлсончик пиво..ибо это наиболее популярный алкогольный напиток разливаемый в полторашки)
<jah-man> и мы тебя karls0n4ik тоже любим) я тебя вообще первый раз вижу но люблю) все м ы люди братья и сестры
<karls0n4ik> вот-вот
<hookah> jah-man: ну в россии - да ) кстати тут типа законы вроде у вас толкают что будут пиво в 0.33 продавать ))
<karls0n4ik> полностью согласен
<hookah> типа с пивным алкоголизмом борятся
<karls0n4ik> если бы хотели бороться - вообще бы запрелити
<jah-man> hookah в россии пиво в о.33 ни разу не видел..Оо в таиланде был там да...там даже в 0.2 пиво есть..
<karls0n4ik> наркотеги запретили же, а с табаком и пиво все никак
<jah-man> алкоголь вдвое вреднее марихуаны
<karls0n4ik> и причем не просветляет
<hookah> jah-man: смотря в каких количествах
<jah-man> hookah практически в любых... марихуана не воздействует на клетки мозга...не вызывает цироз печени...
<hookah> jah-man: в штатах я работал с одним челом, у которого в 23 года от травы руки тряслись как у эпилептика
<karls0n4ik> все вредно - и жизнь тоже - от нее умирают
<jah-man> hookah хм..может не только от травы?
<karls0n4ik> самое главное - найти выход
<jah-man> нервы...у меня вот и в 15 руки трясутся. хотя не употребляю ничего и не курю..
<hookah> jah-man: именно от травы. просто обычно травы столько не выкуривается сколько выпивыется алкоголя, например в россии
<hookah> jah-man: а в штатах ее иногда проще и дешевле достать
<jah-man> у нас тоже не сложно..
<karls0n4ik> ребят  вы откуда ?
<jah-man> через знакомых можно пакет травы за тысячу рублей выцепить..
<karls0n4ik> хотя мы врят ли встретимся
<jah-man> я из россии..город каменка пензенской области
<karls0n4ik> я татарстан город бавлы 4 часа от казани
<jah-man> а в какую сторону?
<karls0n4ik> хм....
<jah-man> от казани всмысле
<karls0n4ik> альметьевск
<karls0n4ik> в ту сторону
<karls0n4ik> в сторону башкирии
<hookah> я вообще из Ульска, но счас в Испании живу
<karls0n4ik> везет людям )))
<hookah> jah-man: поверь мне, сравнивать траву в россии с травой в штатах - последнее дело
<hookah> jah-man: там она из колумбии вся, это убийство
<karls0n4ik> да лано ребята не спорьте - лучше встретиться и попробовать
<jah-man> hookah из колумбии только коку везут..
<jah-man> там канабис не выращивают
<karls0n4ik> слабо в гости приехать ?
<jah-man> слабо...
<jah-man> денег нет.
<karls0n4ik> ))))
<karls0n4ik> ну у всех так
<hookah> jah-man: я его в штатах 2 года с колумбийцами курил, а ты мне говоришь что не выращивают )))
<karls0n4ik> хватит о траве
<jah-man> hookah ну это не основной экспортный товар..
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, а че бабок мало. на поезд наскребешь ?
<karls0n4ik> или давай я к тебе
<jah-man> на поезд может и наскребу, но мне вот блин 15) учеба, все такое..
<karls0n4ik> мда....15 учеба это турдно будет
<karls0n4ik> мне 28
<karls0n4ik> хотя выгляжу на 20
<jah-man> а я на 13 ^^
<karls0n4ik> знаю секрет вечной молодости
<karls0n4ik> а все равно прикольно было бы встретиться
<hookah> karls0n4ik: поделись )))
<karls0n4ik> hookah, все хотят - не все понимают
<karls0n4ik> gjltkbnmcz kturj
<karls0n4ik> поделиться - легко
<hookah> karls0n4ik: ну попробуй
<karls0n4ik> просто имей намерение выглядеть моложе - насколько ты хочешь
<karls0n4ik> это работает, но есть одно но, - надо верить
<karls0n4ik> особенно хорошо получится если остоновить внутренний диалог
<hookah> karls0n4ik: как ни странно, этот секрет у всех в крови, но люди его игнорируют исходя из соц установок
<Megido> karls0n4ik: а он тот  тут причем?
<karls0n4ik> hookah, вот -вот, а люди то и незнают
<jah-man> в ветхом завете написано что раньше люди жили по 800 и более лет..
<karls0n4ik> Megido, ты про что ?
<Megido> karls0n4ik: про вд
<hookah> jah-man: там вообще много чего написано
<jah-man> сейчас опаршивел немного мир..все остервенели..
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, сколько ты проживешь - определяешь только ты - своим намерением
<jah-man> karls0n4ik верно..главное иметь смысл.
<karls0n4ik> Megido, ну потому что, это одна из техник которая помогает познать мир
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, верь хоть в тапочки, самое главное иметь цель в жизни
<karls0n4ik> и верить в нее
<karls0n4ik> эзотерика рулит!!!
<jah-man> =)
<hookah> karls0n4ik: это не эзотерика а обычная психология
<hookah> местами даже психиатрия )))
<karls0n4ik> hookah, не путай одно с другим
<karls0n4ik> для тех кто не верит - это шизотерика
<Megido> hookah: да ето он па пьяни путает осознвные сны астрал и транссерфинг реальности
<karls0n4ik> фиг тебе
<hookah> просто психологическое устройство человека абсолютно не совпадает с социальным устройством среды его обитания
<hookah> отсюда куча противоречий
<karls0n4ik> они и не должны
<karls0n4ik> глупо жить в этом мире и не искать выхода
<karls0n4ik> иначе вы все просто мясооооооооооо!!!!!
<hookah> karls0n4ik: общество тебе говорит что в 28 ты должен быть серьезным дядей, желательно с баблом, женой, детишками и дорогой машиной. возможен вариант без жены и детей - тогда с кучей девок которых ты меняешь кажую неделю. не будешь соответствовать - общество
<hookah>  тебя будет принимать меньше чем если бы ты соответствовал
<hookah> karls0n4ik: а психология говорит тебе что это бред, и надо найти что-то, к чему стремиться
<hookah> karls0n4ik: вот и противоречтие
<karls0n4ik> hookah, мне на общество пох*й
<karls0n4ik> я сам по себе, и сам себя делаю
<hookah> karls0n4ik: противоречие от этого не исчезает, ты его просто игнорируешь
<karls0n4ik> hookah, я просто подстраиваюсь
<karls0n4ik> hookah, и даю тебе то что ты хочешь видеть
<karls0n4ik> hookah, фасад - он еще ничего не значит
<hookah> karls0n4ik: да мне-то собственно так же как тебе на общество ))) и фасад твой я не видел ))
<karls0n4ik> умные люди перед тем как написать сначала думают, но я же сразу пишу!...
<jah-man> а по-моему не нужно воспринимать мир как противостояние...в идеале человек должен любить других людей... а жизнь это самосовершенствование, стремление к идеалу..
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, прав
<karls0n4ik> hookah, фасад познается в общении
<jah-man> karls0n4ik thanx за понимание.
<hookah> karls0n4ik: суть всего этого была в том, что эзотерика ко всему этому имеет отношение только по-стольку, по-скольку один чел описал научные вещи языком, понятным всем
<karls0n4ik> hookah, парадокс, эзотерика к науке отношени не имеет, и в тоже время познать мир легко - достаточно почитать квантовую физику
<hookah> karls0n4ik: ты прочитал?
<karls0n4ik> нет
<karls0n4ik> понял без этого
<karls0n4ik> просто людям нужны основы
<hookah> вся квантовая физика - это теория, которая совершенно не обязательно правдива. это попытки объяснить мир, а не его полное объяснение
<artus> о.. флудеры попросыпались )
<karls0n4ik> artus, забаньте нас пожалуйста )))ъ
<hookah> artus: вливайся )
<artus> гг... нет возможности сдержать порыв? )))
<artus> да у вас темы кие то унылые )
<karls0n4ik> hookah, я не буду спорить, мы все разные, но дело не в вспоре в истине
<hookah> artus: ну почему же? философия, физика
 * karls0n4ik хочет курить
<hookah> karls0n4ik: что же тогда истина? если даже квантовая теория не доказана
<jah-man> 42.
 * artus курит )
<hookah> jah-man: осталось только вопрос найти
<karls0n4ik> hookah, знаешь ты прав, истина для каждого своя, - вкус конфетки объяснить невозможно.
<karls0n4ik> чтобы понять точку зрения надо ее воспринять
 * hookah не курит
<jah-man> если будет известен и вопрос не к чему будет стремиться..
<hookah> jah-man: а может быть наоборот, откроется четкая и понятная цель, куда идти?
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, там больше чем ожмно представить. я не могу объяснить
<jah-man> hookah а может быть это уже произошло..
<karls0n4ik> я знаю куда идти, но ведь для каждого путь свой...
 * karls0n4ik отошел курить на 5 минут
 * jah-man не курит.
 * jah-man не курит по-крайней мере табак.
<hookah> jah-man: вряд ли - слишком много необъяснимых вещей, если человечество найдет и вопрос и ответ на него - тогда все эти вещи просто перестанут существовать так как потеряют смысл
<jah-man> hookah ...читал дугласа адамса? он неплохо раскрыл бесполезность поиска смысла жизни в своих книгах...
<hookah> jah-man: а ты думаешь я сейчас с тобой про 42 просто так общаюсь?
<jah-man> нет..)
<Sergey_IT> jah-man, поиск смысла жизни - путь к шизофрении
<jah-man> Sergey_IT +1
<hookah> Sergey_IT: как всегда, безжалостен в четкости и справедливости высказываний ))
<olejka> Все привет )
<karls0n4ik> да...
<karls0n4ik> простой вопрос задйте себе
<karls0n4ik> для чего ты живешь
<hookah> olejka: добро пожаловать в клуб непонятых философофф ))
<karls0n4ik> это не спор
<karls0n4ik> можно не писать ответ
<olejka> Товарищи, скиньте сюда патч для мышей x7, у меня левая кнопка перестала работать. Система свежая
<Sergey_IT> hookah, а квантовая теория доказывается экспериментами и пока противоречий вроде не обнаружено
<karls0n4ik> у меня тоже х7, но я без кнопки обхожусь
<hookah> Sergey_IT: противоречий вроде и не обнаружено, но и недоказанного тоже хватает
<jah-man> а у меня трехкнопочный китайский oklick)
<artus> olejka: посисти мышу )
<olejka> karls0n4ik: Тогда к тебе просьба не относится
<Sergey_IT> hookah, пример?
<artus> работоспособность кнопки от свежести системы независит)
<olejka> artus: Есть косяк в 10.10... есть оф. патч, я не первый и не последний =)
<olejka> скиньте
<olejka> пожалуйста =)
<artus> olejka: http://goo.gl/dwmYi
<karls0n4ik> почему зомби не едят друг друга? -  корпоративная этика
<hookah> Sergey_IT: сек,уменя системам повисла счас ребутнусь
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> и чем ты ее так? )))
<karls0n4ik> вот-вот
<olejka> Все уже ненадо... TABами пощелка в броузере =)
<olejka> пощелкал... уже ставится
<olejka> парни, еще раз спрашиваю: Кто работал с asterisk ?
<artus> я знаю всего 2 способа ) врубить на неапдейченом биосе апаратную виртуализацию и забить по самые небалуй память со свопом )
<jah-man> а меня вот кое-что волнует..иногда начинает самопроизвольно переключаться раскладка...ничего невозможно напечатать..
<artus> а нащет пощелкать в браузере бред)
<artus> юзай хромиум и будет те щастье )
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, у тебя 10.10
<artus> jah-man: грюк аплета уведомлений
<jah-man> karls0n4ik да сенсей.
<artus> снеси его нафиг )
<jah-man> как?
<artus> и поставь fbxkb )
<artus> b ,eltnm nt ofcnmt )
<karls0n4ik> jah-man, ставь 10.04 и не парься
<artus> и будеть те щастье )
<karls0n4ik> вот-вот )))
<jah-man> karls0n4ik нету у меня дистрибутива 10.04
<jah-man> скачать не смогу..
<karls0n4ik> как так
<karls0n4ik> ?
<jah-man> что как так?
<karls0n4ik> LTS рулит
<karls0n4ik> скачать надобно значит
<Sergey_IT>  jah-man, этот баг с раскладкой уже с длинной бородой
<karls0n4ik> ну я не настаиваю.....
<artus> зачем качать?
<artus> обновить не вариант чтоль?
<karls0n4ik> artus, с 10.10 до 10.04 ?
<artus> баг не с раскладкой а с аплетом )
<karls0n4ik> я таких вариантов не знаю
<jah-man> Sergey_IT знаю, но ни одного внятного ответа я так и не получил.
<artus> karls0n4ik: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/59242/ воть ... фсе аналогично )
<hookah> вернулся
<karls0n4ik> artus, типа под убунту подойдет ?
 * karls0n4ik употребляет пиво и кайфует под музыку
<artus> а че не пойдет?
<hookah> Sergey_IT: насколько я понимаю квантовую теорию поля, она объясняет вещи исходя из законов физики, известных человечеству
<karls0n4ik> artus, пробовал ?
<artus> jham: gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/keyboard/active false и настаиваеш раскладку через xorg
<artus> b dct hf,jnftn
<Sergey_IT> hookah, естественно! А из чего еще исходить?
<artus> и все работает
<karls0n4ik> hookah, забей, ты пользуешься общеизвестными вещами
<artus> karls0n4ik: зачем проверять если нет необходимости?
<karls0n4ik> hookah, а начинать надо с себя
<karls0n4ik> artus, ну, перед рекомендацией надобыть проверить
<hookah> karls0n4ik: честно говоря вообще не врубился о чем ты
<karls0n4ik> hookah, ладно
<artus> karls0n4ik: а че те там не понятно то?
<artus> karls0n4ik: или ты прежде чем принготовить че либо по рецепту проводиш соц опрос пекетцо ли пирог или не пекетцо?
<karls0n4ik> artus, проверенные вещи отличаются от не проверенныз
<olejka> artus: че ты там написал что бред ? =)
<olejka> натурально табом походил по ссылкам нашел то что надо =)
<artus> karls0n4ik: закоменчиваеш нафиг все репы 10.10 добавляеш 10.04 и понеслась... проблема  в чем ?
<artus> или ты типа мегатеоретик?
<karls0n4ik> artus, на 10.10 не проверял, советую только то, что делал сам
<karls0n4ik> и 100% проверено
<artus> ясно.... из разряда если сам ниразу не видел знак стоп то не советую перед ним останавливатцо ...
<karls0n4ik> artus, ну типа того. только наоборот. не знаю - не советую
<artus> а чтоб небыло мучительно больно юзаем aptitude )
<artus> karls0n4ik: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=79282.0 специально для фомы неверующего)
<olejka> эм, поставил систему с нуля, что посоветуюте доставить для юзабилити?
<hookah> Sergey_IT: хм... че-то я задумался и кажется затупил, наверное вы правы. почитаю про ктп, еще обсудим эту тему, если не возражаете ))
<yurau> товарисчи. радосная новость. я нашел адекватного партнера по бизнесу.
<karls0n4ik> artus, чего не знаю не советую, знаешь советуй - только за
<karls0n4ik> olejka, щазз скажу
<artus> olejka: htop )
<olejka> artus: стоит
<karls0n4ik> olejka, 7zip
<karls0n4ik> olejka, ejecter
<artus> ну и подсунуть любимый zshrc/bashrc системе ) и все ))
<karls0n4ik> olejka, nautilus-plugin
<karls0n4ik> olejka, mc
<artus> наутилус не нужен)
<karls0n4ik> olejka, guake есдт нужен по ф12 терминал
<olejka> кто какой док юзает? и напомните как поставить компиз
<olejka> им... 12гигов оперативы...
<artus> >yeahconsole+urxvt ))
<olejka> kvm vs vbox?
<artus> kvm
<olejka> ок.
<olejka> о, я вчера купил себе ssd диск, так и не успел поставить
<olejka> говорят скорость загрузки нетбука катострафически быстрая... )
<artus> нормальная
<karls0n4ik> olejka, прочитай вот это если не сервант - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=112200.0
<karls0n4ik> olejka, и вот это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=112102.0
<olejka> karls0n4ik: ниразу не настраивал через графику, проще в nano прописать
<karls0n4ik> olejka, специально для тебя писал старался )))))))
<karls0n4ik> olejka, какая графика ?
<olejka> ати
<karls0n4ik> olejka, выбирай доступный вариант и делай че надо
<karls0n4ik> olejka, я не об этом
 * karls0n4ik сложно с вами дети.... ушел курить вернусь через 5 минут
<olejka> а о чем?
<karls0n4ik> ссылку глянь
<karls0n4ik> сылки
<olejka> хорошо
<olejka> Первая ссыла неактуальна
<artus> вторая тоже )
<olejka> втора тоже
<olejka> вторая тоже
<olejka> прости меня karls0n4ik
<artus> вот так вот... насоветуют всякое г лиж бы было )
<artus> а вообще удобоюзаемость определяетцо в процесе )
<olejka> кто ссылкой пульнет на apt-get видеокодеки
<olejka> уже ненадо
<IchEsseDichAuf> уже проблему аськи и пиджина решили?
<olejka> О, кстати да, на каком этами вопрос с icq?
<karls0n4ik> apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * karls0n4ik поссал в раковину и вернулся в чат
<inkvizitor68sl> давно решили проблему аськи
<inkvizitor68sl> SSL отключите
<olejka> qip под linux, android еще не сотворили?
<karls0n4ik> у мну руки не дойдут выложить инструкцию по автоматической устновке
<karls0n4ik> убунту
<IchEsseDichAuf> inkvizitor68sl: о чудо! спасибо тебе
<Sergey_IT> hookah, если честно, ктп не изучал (
 * karls0n4ik пивко наше все
<g0xff> можно в tux командере работать с фтп?
<g0xff> как в bsc
<hookah> Sergey_IT: да я как бы тоже специально не изучал.
<hookah> Sergey_IT: интересовался
<hookah> Sergey_IT: только давно
<karls0n4ik> g0xff, double commander куче думаю
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, пиво разжижает мозги и они постепенно вытекаю через известное место
<artus> 3й qutim собирал ктонить?
<hookah> Sergey_IT: как и любой алкоголь, нет?
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, у меня наоборот - конденсируется и дает знания
<karls0n4ik> все зависит от того как к этому подойти
<Sergey_IT> hookah, не, если нечасто и  в малых количествах - даже полезно
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, это не знания, а галюцинации
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, ну-ну кому как
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, посмотри вокруг и проанализируй
<karls0n4ik> хей народ комунить надо автоматическая установка убунту без вопросов ?
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, лучше експериментировать на кошечках, чем на себе
<olejka> Угу, с автоматической переразбивкой диска, без вопросов )
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, вопрос закрыт
<karls0n4ik> olejka, нет, как раз таки про разбивку именно и спрашивает
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, для ОЕМ
<g0xff> вот гноме командер интересный
<g0xff> какой вообще самый юзабильный?
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, нет , не ОЕМ
<hookah> Sergey_IT: любой алкоголь вроде как вреден с того момента когда человек чувствует опьянение
<Sergey_IT> g0xff, мне крузадер больше нравится
<karls0n4ik> g0xff, какой выберешь
<g0xff> редактор как я понял gedit лучше нету...
<hookah> Sergey_IT: для мозга
<Sergey_IT> hookah, согласен )
<artus> g0xff: nano
<olejka> я тогда законченный кретин по сравнению с вами =)
<karls0n4ik> ну зачем же так
<olejka> Ну а вообще да, алкоголь дикое зло, жаль то что у нас его так пропогандируют =)
<karls0n4ik> млин хватит про алкоголь - не хотит не пьешь
<karls0n4ik> мне
<karls0n4ik> это не мешает
<Sergey_IT> g0xff, я в крузадере по F4 редактирую
<olejka> пока... а втягивает, сцука незаметно и крепко.
<olejka> Sergey_IT: в KDE сидешь ?
<g0xff> ну в гноме по ф4 открывается гедит
<g0xff> как раз что надо
<Sergey_IT> в GTK
<karls0n4ik> olejka, кому как , я умею контролировать
<karls0n4ik> kde зло
<g0xff> можно както убрать верхнюю строку(title) в окне и вынести ее в меню, тобиш самому продизайнить?
<g0xff> как это сделано в нетбук едишн?
<deimosmaker> прЮвет всем)))
<g0xff> и как вообще эта страка называется, там где развернуть окно, закрыть, титле
<karls0n4ik> Нет файла нет проблем)))
<Guest56083> i'm from jabber. please tell which codepage here
<Sergey_IT> g0xff, заголовок окна наверно
<xopek> страка это круто
<deimosmaker> как так может быть - устанавливаю оперу, плюс чуток дополнений а оно хочет качать 460 мб. что это за шайтанама??
<karls0n4ik> это пиздец
<xopek> это кеды
<karls0n4ik> вохможно
<karls0n4ik> кеды нафиг
<deimosmaker> О_о
<xopek> да
<xopek> разрезать на мелкие части исходник и закопать каждую часть в разных частях света
<hookah> xopek: это с виндой так надо, кеды достаточно удалить, и поставить гном )))
<karls0n4ik> не судите о человек по его нику)
<karls0n4ik> Необычайное сходство женщины с человеком не должно вводить в заблуждение..
<lurker> подскажите, пожалуйста, какая здесь кодировка. мне в джабер-транспорте нужно прописать
<Sergey_IT> UTF-8
<artus> utf8
<karls0n4ik> всем чмоки кто в этом чате!
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, сам то откуда взялся, из лягушки
<g0xff> чувствую что мне убунту больше по юзабильности подойдет.. там как раз как я понял по хабру можно сливать заголовок с меню и гломал меню
<NightElf> люди, помогите
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, ага царевны
<lurker> спасибо
<NightElf> у мя такой баг
<NightElf> когда в проводнике
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, че надобно старче ?
<NightElf> мотнул вниз а потом вверх всё смазывается
<NightElf> ща скрин кину
<olejka> ээээ
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, ааа, так все таки хвастаешься
<olejka> libvdpau1 только для нвидии?
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, думаю все таки выгибаюсь
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, хотя меня это не волнует
<NightElf> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/9756/68635698.png
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, а вообще если людям помогает, то все ХАРАШО
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, тебя скоро кикнут или забанят - волнует?
<karls0n4ik> давай
<karls0n4ik> мне то
<karls0n4ik> будь гтотов всегда готов
<NightElf> ну ктонить мне поможет?
<karls0n4ik> ушел курить - банье на здоровье
<NightElf> help
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, забавно! ) А компиз включен?
<NightElf> кто?
<Sergey_IT> эффекты рабочего стола
<NightElf> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube см также: !compiz-snow на анг. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<NightElf> ну наверно включен
<NightElf> я чёто для нвидии в этом типе ставил
<NightElf> как его вырубить?
<Sergey_IT> посмотри меню - system - preferences - appearance - вкладка visual effects
<NightElf> ну я вырубил как написано в руководстве, и всё равно
<karls0n4ik> по русски надо
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, в каком руководстве?
 * karls0n4ik вернулся
<NightElf> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube см также: !compiz-snow на анг. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<NightElf> вот на этом сайте
<NightElf> http://ubuntologia.ru/images/stories/ubuntu/the-way/compiz-fusion/basics/try-turn-on-compiz.png вот тут 1-й пункт выбрал
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, просто ускроение выруби и все
<NightElf> karls0n4ik: ещё бы знать как
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, а было включено?
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: да
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: 2-й пункт стоял
<Sergey_IT> попробуй перегрузиться
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: жди
<artus> просто передерни иксы
<artus> перегружатцо незачем
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, система - параметры - внешний вид - визуальные эффекты
<karls0n4ik> поздно...
<artus> что за дурацкие советы, чуть что перегружатцо
 * karls0n4ik наебнул пивка для рывка
<karls0n4ik> artus, и не говори
<inkvizitor68sl> кого тут забанить?
<karls0n4ik> inkvizitor68sl, а надо ?
<inkvizitor68sl> говорят, что надо.
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice karls0n4ik
<NightElf> всё равно то же говно (извиняюсь за выражение"
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, ну понятно, мне помогает
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, темы, фонты, размеры иконок менял?
<karls0n4ik> есдт юез ускорения
<NightElf> Sergey_IT:GnoMenu
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: и всё
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: больше ничего
<artus> хех... qutim 03 клаассс)))
<karls0n4ik> artus, инетересно чем лучше чем в репах
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: ну так че делать? (
<artus> в каких именно репах и какой именно? )))
<artus> в дефолтных репах 02
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, попробуй в наутилосе меню edit - preferences - выбери view list
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: че такое наутилус
<NightElf> !nautilus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nautilus'
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, оболочка
<ErmaK> привет убунтята
<Sergey_IT> NightElf обозреватель файлов - где у тебя глючит
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, как эксплорер в винде
<karls0n4ik> ErmaK, привет
<olejka> херова HD все равно тормозит на убунте
<Sergey_IT> ErmaK, привет, убивец сибиряков
<LexxNewton> Âñåì äðàñüòå :)
<ubuntuhelp> LexxNewton! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> то есть драсьте
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: круто! в обозревателе прошло! но в GnoMenu всё равно та же шняга
<karls0n4ik> olejka, что за файловая система ??
<olejka> ext4 gb ethernet 20 gb videofile
<karls0n4ik> olejka, с ext4 у тебя вообе тормозить ничего не должно
<Sergey_IT> NightElf а что такое гноменю?
<NightElf> !gnomenu
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gnomenu'
<NightElf> жаль
<NightElf> ща
<karls0n4ik> olejka, у меня jfs вот оно немного медленно
<olejka> karls0n4ik: тормозит из за того что под ati нет кодеков использующих GPU
<NightElf> http://itshaman.ru/it-programmy-dlya-linux/142/gnomenu-nadstroika-glavnogo-menyu-gnome
<Sergey_IT> NightElf у тебя 10.10?
<NightElf> 10,04
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: 10,10 с вафлей не подружилась
<karls0n4ik> olejka, да лано тебе, у меня у товарища via и у него пиздец, а у тебя все должно летать
<inkvizitor68sl> !voice | karls0n4ik
<ubuntuhelp> karls0n4ik: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Sergey_IT> NightElf я тоже в 10.04. Гноменю никогда не пользовал - посмотри там установки может какие подкрутить
<olejka> karls0n4ik: Мож он обычные фильмы смотретит... пока что для HD и BR только Nvidia выпустила кодеки с поддержкой GPU
<olejka> ну и Windows
<NightElf> Sergey_IT: да ну его, ща Cairo-dock поставлю:D
<karls0n4ik> нахрена гноменю ?
<g0xff> чтото не нахожу как глобал меню сделать
<NightElf> karls0n4ik: мне нравится
<karls0n4ik> olejka, у него ютубе тормозит
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, я вообще стандарт все юзаю, меня свистелки не интересуют
<olejka> karls0n4ik: это очень интересно.
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, я тя тоже люблю
<karls0n4ik> olejka, что именно ?
<NightElf> karls0n4ik: о_О_О_О_О_О_О_О
<karls0n4ik> olejka, у него разрешение станартное не прокатывает
<karls0n4ik> и вообще всем скажу - не берите ноуты с via
<olejka> karls0n4ik: ты слишком много говоришь
<karls0n4ik> olejka, очень жаль.... язык отрезать ?
<karls0n4ik> NightElf, что такого ?
<olejka> karls0n4ik: не надо было пиво пить
<NightElf> karls0n4ik: забей
<Sergey_IT> это мозги вытекают
 * karls0n4ik глотнул пивка для рывка
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, если бы у етбя мозги так вытекали и тебе желаю
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, вообще спросил бы зачем так считаешь, но чувствую не достучаться
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, жизненные наблюдения....
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, не надо всех под одну гребенку
<karls0n4ik> чесать
<karls0n4ik> у мну есть подтвержения
<karls0n4ik> что  я полезен
<karls0n4ik> olejka, не даст соврать
<karls0n4ik> все ссылки мои
<g0xff> люди ну подскажите как сделать глобал меню как в нетбук ендишен?
<karls0n4ik> unity поставь - как не знаю
 * karls0n4ik пошклк курить, будете банить скажите за что....
<g0xff> да все стаит
<g0xff> хочуб в гноме было
<g0xff> а лучше в лубунту
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, все так говорят вначале, но иных уж нет, а другие импотенты
<Sergey_IT> NightElf, подозреваю, что установка гноменю тебе попортила наутилус, то есть показ иконок с текстом
<Sergey_IT> ааа, он ушел
<Sergey_IT>  [koshka], привет!
<olejka> какой icq клиент ща работает в убунте?
<olejka> емфати не могу найти где ssl убирать
<Sergey_IT> пидгин
<olejka> спс
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, приветик )
<karls0n4ik> olejka, qutim
<[koshka]> кутим фу какой то
<[koshka]> он у меня багается как то странно)
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, флейм не разводи
<karls0n4ik> koska, вы его не правильно готовите
<[koshka]> а где же Скай?
<[koshka]> может быть, но он мне все равно не нравится
<Niketa> народ.подскажите репозиторий и пакеты с дрвамя под видюху.я слушал под интеловский ГМА видюшки лучше дрова с какого то репа x-swat ставить
<Niketa> а то в 10.4 у меня компиз работал а в 10.10 нет
<karls0n4ik> ну дык, мне тройно одеколон тоже не очень нравится
<[koshka]> ну так значит  ты им не пользуешься
<[koshka]> так ведь? )
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu lucid main
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, скоро понравится
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, dhb
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, это была шутка, что таки вы ко мне прикопались  ?
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, национализм рулит ?
<Sergey_IT> karls0n4ik, я не оп - я хуже
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, плохо над убогими смеяться...
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, ))
<Niketa> почему Lucid ?у меня же 10.10
<Niketa> <+karls0n4ik>  почему Lucid ?у меня же 10.10
<artus> [koshka]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/79226/c04b1b94 няшка кутим )
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, так вроде репозитарий универсален
<Niketa> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/
<[koshka]> это ты там сам с собой поговорил? )
 * karls0n4ik допил
<[koshka]> ладно) я ушла
<[koshka]> до завтра ;)
<karls0n4ik> ага давай
<Niketa> <+karls0n4ik> там собирать все вручную надо как то....мне в прошлый раз просто репозиторий дали и название пакета  с дровами
<Niketa> никто не в курсе данного вопроса
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, всмысле *?
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, а я тбе не репозитоий дал чтоль ?
<Niketa> <+karls0n4ik> ссылку
<Niketa> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu lucid main
<karls0n4ik> ага
<Niketa> http - ссылка вроде
<karls0n4ik> оно самое
<karls0n4ik> засунь в репозитарий
<Niketa> и обновить да ?
<karls0n4ik> да
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, обязательно
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, ты мне тоже нравишься
<Niketa> Оо
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, только люсид на твой дистр поменяй
<Niketa> как ?
<Niketa> а опнял да
<Niketa> maverik Да ? так вроде пищется
<Niketa> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat    полное название иил ка к?
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, в файле увидишь - там написано
<Niketa> в каком фале ?
<karls0n4ik> Niketa, 10.10 все поймут
<Sergey_IT> Niketa, а куда добавлять реп будешь
<Volkodav> Внимание!
<Volkodav> Я захожу !....
<Volkodav> :-[
 * karls0n4ik утомился с вами
 * karls0n4ik слушает NRJ Breakbeat
<karls0n4ik> и кстати ребята, я под убунту , и больше никак
<karls0n4ik> у мну другой оперционки нет
<karls0n4ik> вот думаю сменить на debian
<Taurendil> а толку?
<karls0n4ik> и вообще я вас всех люблю
<niketa> тотрепозиторий и так у меня уже есть.ТОка я не обновлялся...вот что еще кстати пишет при обновлении пакетов W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 36960FC31E5F36F0
<karls0n4ik> Taurendil, никакого
<Taurendil> ну и зачем переходить?)
<karls0n4ik> Taurendil, потому что хочется, на freebsd сидел теперь надо debian, а так то все и на убунту работает из под какторой и сижу
<Taurendil> ставь уж арх тогда
 * karls0n4ik пиво закончилось... очень жаль
<Sergey_IT> niketa, со временем исправят
<Taurendil> хоть отличия увидишь
<karls0n4ik> Taurendil, чем фрх лучше дебиана раскажи тогда поставлю
<karls0n4ik> арх
<Taurendil> да причем тут лучше, везде свои прелести. арх ты под себя полностью сделаешь
<niketa> Sergey_IT  Вотщем этот реп  меня уже был.я вырубилвсе другие и оставил тока его.Када тока он один не выскакивает ничего.Я могу нормально обновиться
<karls0n4ik> Taurendil, после фри, все можно , но зачем ???
<Taurendil> так это тебя надо спросить)
<Vasilichyurec> привет
<Sergey_IT> niketa, можешь попробовать, это личное дело - я на 10.04 и переходить на не ЛТС не собираюсь )
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, молодца
<karls0n4ik> Sergey_IT, поддерживаю
<Vasilichyurec> народ кто нить знает как настроить общий доступ интернет по локальной сети, если подключен к нету через 3g модем
<Taurendil> Vasilichyurec, что с чем конектить думаешь?
<niketa> Sergey_IT что таоке лтс ? просто в 10.10 нормально выходит их спящего режима.а мне на нетбуке это очень важно
 * karls0n4ik рад помог кому мог и пока все, заебали
<Vasilichyurec> винду
<Sergey_IT> niketa, ЛТС - это  с более продолжительной поддержкой (3 года). У меня и 10.04 выходит нормально (была проблема с вайфай, но лекарство нашел)
<Vasilichyurec> у меня на компе ubuntu 10.10 надо раздать интернет по локалке на винду
<edgbla> ну погугли как создать соединение, подними сквид.
<ic1> товарищи есть проблема. ubuntu 10.10 и принтер epson stylus cx7300, дров в системе нет, но есть на 7400, если их ставишь то пречатает фото нормально, а из офиса не верно цвета передает, кто знает что можно сделать
<edgbla> впадать в отчаянье)) принтер и линукс вещи слабо совместимые.
<edgbla> как и линукс и сканер.
<ic1> не не не, он полностью завелся, даже с бубном не плясал чтобы сканер у него заработал, и печатает он фотки правильно, но из опенофиса такое ощущуние что не доливает синего
<c-h-i-z-h> Ку народ!!!! вопрос не сложный: какой командой можно определить NetBIOS имя машины по ее IP адресу?
<yurau> c-h-i-z-h: помойму было samba утилитты какие-то
<c-h-i-z-h> логично)) что в консоль написать?) хотябы с ключом --help дальше сам раскурю
<c-h-i-z-h> гуглом чот ни чо полезного не нагуглил
<yurau> у меня не установлены. юзаю nfs
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<yurau> c-h-i-z-h: посмотри пакет samba4-clients
<yurau> Landgraff: hi
<yurau> c-h-i-z-h: или samba-tools
<artus> Landgraff: q
<c-h-i-z-h> во - нашел сам - от болды написал "smb-client" - получил поправку "smbclient" по хелпу нашел то что надо)
<Sergey_IT> бум знать )
<ivch>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<g0xff> re
<g0xff> народ ну подскажите как сделать глобал меню
<artus> глобалменю не нужно)
<g0xff> как это не нужно.. оно дает лишнии пиксели
<artus> чего оно дает? O_o
<[Nix]> http://habrahabr.ru/linker/go/108420/
<[Nix]> Ой бл** тут такой смех)) Директор мелкософта жжет про линуху
<artus> а мелкоософт росийская ос? ))
<[Nix]> :-D ага))
<[Nix]> Она прсто локализована полностью)))
<g0xff> artus,  выводит менюку в строку верхнюю
<[Nix]> он это хотел сказать)
<g0xff> т.е. содеденяет меню программы и главное
<artus> дай сцыль на хабру а не на линкер
<artus> g0xff: да не нудно оно вообще )
<[Nix]> сек)
<artus> [Nix]: а линукс разве не локализированO_o
<[Nix]> ну она не русская
<[Nix]> ты же сам должен понимать это))))))
<[Nix]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/108420/#comments
<artus> в отличии от мелкософта )
<[Nix]> по линкеру тоже сходи на opennet жгут тоже))
<[Nix]> Ажиотаж)))
<artus> ога... восмотрел) интересно просто на хабре чего говорять)
<g0xff> artus,  да нужно, зачем мне лишнии строки на окне которыми я особо не пользуюсь
<artus> g0xff: юзай оенбокс )) никаких лишних строк нет вообще )
<g0xff> а как его юзатть?
<g0xff> что ставить?
<[Nix]> ну мне на опеннет больше понравилось )
<Volkodav> qmmp обложки не тянет никакие 0,4,3 ?
<Volkodav> а почему вопрос
<g0xff> как на кнопку виндовс сделать, чтобы главное меню открывалось?
<g0xff> хотя ненадо нашел оригинальную комбинацию
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-19
<a931bw> est kto?
<inkvizitor68sl> !translit | a931bw
<ubuntuhelp> a931bw: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<a931bw> Я знаю
<a931bw> Ж)
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда есть
<Simpler> Всем привет
<Simpler> :-(
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<Volkodav> где этот плагин ищет обложки ипона корень? по месту или в интернетсах?
<a931bw> Как из флуксбокса таскбара
<a931bw> убрать терминал
<a931bw> точней сделать чтоб он непоказывался
<g0xff> как сделать чтобы в терминали гноме, при нажатии ctrl+v вставляло из буфера?
<parfux> ха
<parfux> там CTRL+SHIFT+V
<parfux> вроде
<parfux> использование CTRL+V - плохая идея
<parfux> потомучто издавне сочетанием с контролом управлялся терминал
<parfux> но я думаю там в настроках можно переставить
<g0xff> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5105537204_ee7e0c150a_b.jpg как мне сделать такое в убунту без левой панели?
<asntkn> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<g0xff> добавил наконетсто я себе глобал меню.. но всеравно он не так работает как в юнити
<g0xff> хотелось бы чтобы в одну строку переносились также кнопки закрыть свернуть и прочии
<g0xff> не кто незнает как это сделать?
<g0xff> пипец, оказывается в убунту 10.10 есть свое подобие глобал меню называется appmenu
<Volkodav> у блин так и не допили они этот хром убогий - шрифты не меняются - протоколы не меняются - лажа так и осталась сырая
<skai> ыпч
<Ragnareg> всем ку
<Dark_MX> Утра ;Ъ
<Megido|sleep> у
<karls0n4ik> Megido, С Добрым Утром"
<Megido> karls0n4ik: оно у тебя доброе?
<Megido> а то я логи пачитал :D
<karls0n4ik> Megido, да
<karls0n4ik> Megido, у меня всегда утро доброе
<Megido> ето какойто самогипноз?)))
<karls0n4ik> Megido, нет. просто уметь надо собой управлять
<karls0n4ik> Megido, у человека всегда есть выбор
<Megido> выюор чего?
<karls0n4ik> Megido, ну например болеть или не болеть, пить или не пить
<Megido> ну ето я знаю так чет погода плохая я кароче забалел
<karls0n4ik> )))
<karls0n4ik> че сурьезно ?
<karls0n4ik> а ты лечить себя не умеешь ?
<karls0n4ik> Megido, ну тогда скорейшего тебе выздоровления желаю
<Megido> ыыы
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, дышать или не дышать
<parfux> спать или не спать
<Dark_MX> И самый важный выбор, умирать или не умирать
<karls0n4ik> все пока - ушел работать
<Megido> а как же выбор? работать не работать там
<Dark_MX> Megido, "Не робити - можна жити, а не жерти - можна й вметри"
<Megido> Dark_MX: :D
<Megido> ЧЕ в етот мкв ложат??? фильм 20 гигов!!!!1
<parfux> работа для нищих...
<Megido> parfux: ты о чем?
<tonius> как попасть в меню груб, если у меня всего 1 ось, и при загрузке меню не появляется
<Dark_MX> tonius, жмукай esc :P
<tonius> не помогает
<Dark_MX> часто дмакаешь?
<tonius> постоянно
<tonius> )
<Dark_MX> tonius, а груб какой версии?
<tonius> убунта 10,04
<tonius> какой там... такой и у мну.. просто обычная загрузка перестала работать, мне надо в безопасный режим
<Dark_MX> Вообще груб же всегда отображался
<Dark_MX> ВСЕГДА!
<tonius> нет, если только одна убунта, то груб не появляется
<Dark_MX> Появляется
<Dark_MX> Потому что там есть Ubuntu
<tonius> ну что ты мне рассказываешь, я эти убунты десятками ставлю
<Dark_MX> Ubuntu (fallback)
<Dark_MX> memtest
<tonius> как сделать чтобы появилась?
<Dark_MX> tonius, ну тогда занимайся
<tonius> не появляется блин, хочу чтобы появилось, что делать-то
<Megido> скажи крибле крабле бумс . . .
<Megido> чем можна настроить груб?
<Megido> цвета там. . .
<Dark_MX> nano/mousepad/gedit/kate/vim/emacs/eclipse/codeblocks/kdevelop/netbeans…
<Megido> а де конфиг?
<Dark_MX> /boot/grub/menu.lst  для GRUB2 помоему /boot/grub/grub.conf
<tonius> не появляется меню по экскейпу, я уже этот эскейп скоро поломаю
<tonius> не многократные нажатия, не постоянное удерживание не помогает
<Dark_MX> tonius, что пишет? Может сам груб не грузится? чВ
<tonius> инит говорит: polymouth-splash main process (964) terminated with status 1
<tonius> мигает курсор и ничего не происходит
<Megido> хм
<Megido> есь в никсах чет наподобее format factory?
<karls0n4ik> я снова с вами :-0
<karls0n4ik> кто какую файлову систему использует ?
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, btrfs
 * Dark_MX использует ext4 и с нетерпением ждет стабилизации btrfs
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, вот так то оно уже лучше звучит
<Megido> брутфорс какойто :/
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, не задумывался о восстановлении файлов с ext4 ?
<karls0n4ik> Megido, и тебе привет
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, ext3
<Megido> какой прогой быстро и без лишних телодвижений перегнать пару файлов из мрз в мпз?
<karls0n4ik> ext4 конечно быстро работает, но после того как я как файлы однажды исчезли с нее, юзаю jfs
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, встречал несколько материалов, но мне это не интересно (пока не припечет))
<Ragnareg> ку )
<karls0n4ik> re
<karls0n4ik> ку ))
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg->re()
<Ragnareg> ))
<Ragnareg> настроил се боксы, доволен!!
<karls0n4ik> jfs в плане быстродействия помедленее ext4 будет, но стабильность на высоте
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, virtualbox ?
<Ragnareg> не
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, фигасе медленее)
<Dark_MX> аа вы о ext3 vs ext4
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik:  openbox
<Dark_MX> Ну да, ext3 в некоторых местах узка, так же и ext4 ;D
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, ну чисто субъективно
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, ооо дадада ^_^
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, покажи скрин ;Ъ
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX:  не ставил ничего лишнего
<Ragnareg> ща
<Dark_MX> только не забудь его optipng -o7
<karls0n4ik> скажите не уж то, openbox функциональнее гнома ?
<karls0n4ik> или у вас железо старое ?
<karls0n4ik> есть еще вариант просто нравится ))
<DebianClone> Не могу настроить evolution на gmail.com
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik:  это как ты уже захочешь
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, еще как
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik:  примочег хватает
<DebianClone> вылезает окошко с вводом пароля
<DebianClone> вводить который для мыла?
<Dark_MX> DebianClone, смотря что написанно
<Dark_MX> если просит проль для ключей то пиши пароль для связки ключей)
<DebianClone> pop password
<Dark_MX> стой
<Dark_MX> не будь дураком
<DebianClone> imap.gmail.com
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: http://i.piccy.info/i5/81/56/735681/Snymok-1.jpg
<Ragnareg> вот
<Dark_MX> Вово, используй imap)
<Ragnareg> не ставил ничего
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, чет лениво гном на ченить другое менять
<DebianClone> я ставил pop и  stmp
<Dark_MX> Хехе, симпатично)
<DebianClone> по инсрукции
<Dark_MX> DebianClone, imap
<Dark_MX> pop будет почту сливать
<DebianClone> пароль ввожу и ничего
<Dark_MX> а через imap ты будешь почтовиком рулить почтой на сервере
<Ragnareg> у меня 130 метров хавает при старте, а гном 400
<Dark_MX> в общем с любой точки будет доступ к письмам
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, слабак)
<Dark_MX> У меня 69 ;P
<Ragnareg> )))
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, у меня 4 гига
<Dark_MX> Но после набирает обороты)
<Dark_MX> + все что можно кешируется и /tmp на tmpfs xD
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: а ты ваще с ноля ставил?
<karls0n4ik> да и ваще при нынешних темпах зачем этот минимализм
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, еще хуже)
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, я с нуля компилил ;Ъ
<Megido> ЧЕМ ФОРМАТЫ МЕНЯТЬ???
<DebianClone> не принимает пароль
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: )))
<karls0n4ik> Megido, какие ?
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, у меня 3 ядра и бубунта таааак медленно работает >_< как вы на ней седите? =\
<Megido> karls0n4ik: мп3 битрейт уменьшить например
<Dark_MX> Работает почти так же как и на Celeron D 2.13
<Dark_MX> Megido, mencoder
<SergeyIT> Megido, чего кричишь?
<Dark_MX> аа стой
<Megido> SergeyIT: неслышут
<Dark_MX> Megido, это тебе транскодер наверн будет удобнее
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: следующий раз тоже скомпилю
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, у мну 2 ядра, была ext4 вроде летала, щазз на jfs вроде нормально работает
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: покажи свой скрин
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, а ты на чем сидишь ?
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, у меня у друга игра летала (по его словам) хотя у нас железо мощнее с другом было
<DebianClone> не получается
<SergeyIT> Dark_MX, у меня селерон и все нормально
<Ragnareg> 10.10 Ubuntu
<Dark_MX> ну мы как то пришли к этому первому другу у которого все летало, и увидели как оно тормозит)
<Ragnareg> вот вчера только поставил бокс, посмотреть что оно и как
<Dark_MX> Так что быстрота понятие относительное, :P
<Dark_MX> Дада, это я так окуратно вас обозвал тормозами.
<Dark_MX> =(
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, что за ос юзаешь вместо убунты ?
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, Gentoo
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, не..не.не....я как опытный извращенец лучше на freebsd опять сяду
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: тю, я думал ты с бунты собрал
<karls0n4ik> тока чет лениво все это
<karls0n4ik> уже
<karls0n4ik> меньше теловижений хочется, больше времени на все остальное
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, можно и с бунты собрать, но сам OpenBox не тормозит особо. Дело вообще во всей системе
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: gentoo поприкольней будет
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: я сом недавно с генты пришель
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, karls0n4ik,"Каждому свое. Каждому. Свое."
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, тупо не охота компилить из исходников
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, согласен
<karls0n4ik> если и перейду, то наверно на debian
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, а чего там компилить, раз в месяц обновить систему полдня при этом компилируя
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, вот-вот
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: скрин покаж
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, полдня
<Dark_MX> Не проблема вовсе, зато какой профит при использовании DeltUp для обновления. Что бы обновить Wesnoth вместо 190Мб качать 1.4Мб ^_^
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, ок
<DebianClone> mail.ru тоже не работает
<Ragnareg> DebianClone: а что ты прописываешь?
<Dark_MX> DebianClone, вот и слава Торвальдсу =)
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: а где бы мне клаву подкрутить что бы шустрее бегала?
<Ragnareg> где то в конфиге
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, что именно шустрее бегало? Быстрее ставило символы при зажатой кнопке?
<DebianClone> pop.amil.ru smtp.mail.ru
<Ragnareg> да
<DebianClone> mail*
<Ragnareg> DebianClone: ну должно так работать
<Dark_MX> http://habreffect.ru/files/011/1bafbcffc/2010-11-19_092710.jpg
<DebianClone> пароль не принимает и все
<DebianClone> ввожу правильно
<Ragnareg> Dark_MX: прикольненько))
<Dark_MX> Ragnareg, yep =)
<Megido> сжать ету фигню??
<karls0n4ik> хочу спросить по каким критериям вы выбирали файловую систему, но боюсь не услышать ответа...
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, по дефолтной галке в программе установке :D
<karls0n4ik> мдя...
<DebianClone> установщик предложил ext4 я и выбрал :)
<karls0n4ik> у вас упс есть у всех ?
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, если начать выбирать - то и не установишь ничего)
<DebianClone> не мля не работает почтовый клиент
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, упс!
<karls0n4ik> SergeyIT, бесперебойник
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, упс, упс, упс
<SergeyIT> 3 штуки
<Megido> у кого есь блютус?
<skai> Megido: все становится круче, когда есть блютус:)
<Megido> skai: ето если он работает
<karls0n4ik> SergeyIT, ну наработе то у меня тоже упс был, тока там надо было с виндой работать, мне надоело и ушел, теперь если и покупать то только дизель генератор с инвертером
 * Dark_MX хочет гарнитуру блютузную
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, поверь мне она плохо влияет на хдоровье
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, с дизелем оно конечно лучше, но не до жиру...)
<Megido> karls0n4ik: не плач обычное радио
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, зато хорошо влиет вода которую мы пьем, еда которую едим, и воздух которым дышим.ю
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, ну так то да, но просто на себе испытывал она реально плохо влияет в плане самочувствия, причем результаты сразу чувствуются, я типа не одговариваю, типа предлупреждаю
<Dark_MX> Я перекрыл бекграунд что бы меньше картинка весила, экономлю трафик. http://habreffect.ru/files/785/8aee4f495/2010-11-19_093820.png
<Megido> че мне делать с блютусом?
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, у меня было блютуз ухо и норм
<karls0n4ik> Megido, продай Dark_MX
<Megido> не в етом плане
<SergeyIT> Megido, выдернуть? Не?
<Megido> он неарботает
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, может у тебя особенная какая была? Радиоактивная? xD
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX,может может
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, работала как я помню на уране 235 ))))
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, странно, по госту все xD
<Dark_MX> karls0n4ik, мож плацебо? xD
<DebianClone> хром ось уже стэйбл?
<karls0n4ik> Dark_MX, не, плацебо это когда гарнитуры нет, а разговариваешь как будто есть )))
<Megido> ну ЧЕ СНИМ НЕ ТАК ТО???
<Dark_MX> Megido, вот то же я думаю о фирме Canon
<Megido> да какой кенон  я же сказал блютус  не работает
<Megido> ша если настрою через час  опять работать небудет
<skai> Megido: настрой.забекапь настройки.и настрой крон восстанавливать их каждые 50 минут
<karls0n4ik> skai, автоматизация однако )))
<Megido> настройка заключаейа в удалении всех синхронизаций на телефоне тоже и перестановка синезуба в другой усб
<skai> я полагаю что дело в добром ли, который на коленке писал проишвку адаптера
<Megido> в винде он нармальна работал
<Travel> всем привет. подскажите чем проще восстановить удалённый конкретный файл на ext4, не прибегая к восстановлению всех файлов на разделе
<Dark_MX> Travel, есть данные о нем?
<Dark_MX> Что в нем было например
<Travel> вордовский документ
<skai> Megido: а это уже следствие того, что в венде ошибки есть специальные и неисправляемые ради совместимости(это не шутка.один рпимер работы с памтью в сим3 подтверждает это). и если Ли писал прошивку, проверяя ее на ошибочной
<skai> реализации работы с блютусом в венде, используюя баги как фичи - то в рассово верной реализации блютуса в других системах модет не оказаться таких багов.вот вам и результат
<Dark_MX> Travel, http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/ext3_recover.txt.html распечатывай крути самокрутки и в дорогу)
<Travel> спс
<bybyby> как отключить енергосберегающий режим? (пересборкой ядра?)?
<karls0n4ik> bybyby, какой именно ?
<bybyby> Phenom 2 ( я смотрел есть чтото вродеcpufreqd)
<karls0n4ik> bybyby, система - параметры - управление питанием, не катит ?
<bybyby> там про проц ничего нет
<karls0n4ik> мож те в биос залезть ?
<rapidsp> и не вылезать
<bybyby> ситуация така: с включеннім ACPI(в биосе) система работает на 800МГЦ при выключеном на 3ГГЦ.
<Dark_MX> bybyby, тебе нужно подгрузить модули нужные и управлять
<DebianClone> все-таки pop надо было
<bybyby> но ACPI мне нужен чтобы входить-выходить из suspend
<karls0n4ik> bybyby, еще вариант биос перепрошить
<bybyby> стандартная прошивка стоит - все вроде ок
<karls0n4ik> bybyby, знаете, иношда когда стандартный меняется на последнюю версию глюки исчезают
<bybyby> у меня последняя
<bybyby> от производителя - стандартная
<karls0n4ik> bybyby, ну можно еще опцию поискать опять же в биосе
<karls0n4ik> которая выключит режим
<bybyby> ок. спасибо.
<karls0n4ik> у мну есть такая, включаешь - работает 1,3г, выключаешь 3г
 * Ragnareg поставил weechat
<olejka> Господа =) Поставил гиггег 10.10 на SSD диск
<karls0n4ik> olejka, зачем все это ?
<olejka> karls0n4ik: А как ты сам думаешь ? =)
<karls0n4ik> olejka, у каждого свое счастье! )
<olejka> скорость фантастика.... комп буквально за 3 секунды включается =)
<karls0n4ik> а нам вот всем нравится быть счастливыми от возни с линуксами
<karls0n4ik> olejka, ты где SSD диск надыбал ? работа ?
<olejka> Скорость чтения 270мб\с
<olejka> karls0n4ik: Купил себе на раб комп. теперь и домой хочу =)
<olejka> так а у обычного компа скорость чтения макс 140 мб =)
<karls0n4ik> вроде как ssd штука дорогая
<karls0n4ik> и не очень большая
<olejka> Деньгу стоит. 7 тысяч за 120 гг
<karls0n4ik> olejka, и ведь наверно радость еще и в том что он работает бесшумно ?)
<olejka> наверно, на фоне других железок и вентилятора за спиной - не слышно =)
<olejka> вес около 60 гр
<olejka> надо партию таких закупить =)
<karls0n4ik> olejka, полностью бесшумный комп для дома - это отдельное счастье
<olejka> Ну, для дома это нереально, там видеокарта стоит рв 5970
<olejka> Ну, для дома это нереально, там видеокарта стоит hd 5970
<olejka> хотя радиатор на проц ставил какой то мостуозный =) за 2.5килорубля брал
<karls0n4ik> olejka, вы случай но не в газпроме работаете ? )))))
<olejka> ммм неа... админ, просто раньше на 5 работах работал
<SergeyIT> доброй пятницы
<olejka> Я вернулся )
<karls0n4ik> olejka, хорошая статейка http://www.openkazan.info/node/4248
<vir0id> Проверка кодировки
<vir0id> как видно????
<Ragnareg> видно
<karls0n4ik> vir0id, слышым тебя нормально, прием
<vir0id> Отлично! Вас понял!
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, о и ты здесь, давно не виделись
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: я давно здесь сижу)
<smartman> кто поможет? Есть флеха на 4 гб  надо залить туда 2 дистрибутива, кто скажет как залить 2 с выбором чего устанавливать?
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, ну все равно, приятно ведь
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: поставил weechat, сижу ковыряю
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: да, приятно сидеть
<karls0n4ik> smartman, могу сказать что с грабом придется мутить, больше ничего сказать не могу
<smartman> <karls0n4ik> понятно, пойду гугл изучать тогда
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, а до это что пользовал ? у меня щазз x-chat
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: до этого юзал стандартный эмпати, но он кушает много, решил сделать модернизацию памяти
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: wee мне ваще по тяге =)
<skai> smartman: изучай вики линукс формата.там в каком то номере была в QA инструкция как делать такие образы из нескольких исо
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, он вроде консольный 7
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: угу
<smartman> а как можно залить в desktop версию (700мб) русские языковые пакеты которых в нем нету?
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, не..мне надо чтобы графика была, у меня машинка еще очень не старая чотбы в консоль лезть
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: осталось еще чет с браузером придумать, а то лис много тянет
<karls0n4ik> smartman, ubuntu customization kit
<smartman> спс
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, с браузером да....лис большой, опера стартует медленно
<vir0id> clear
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, когда уже из 3 браузеров сделают 1 нормальный
<vir0id> напишите мой ник
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: мне лис нравится по функционалу, но тяжелый, а хром не работает с сертефикатыми
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, я тут arora ставил и midori, у низ будущее есть канечно, но сейчас они еще очень сырые
<skai> Ragnareg: выползи из криокамеры на минутку
<Ragnareg> skai: в смысле?
<[Nix]> Всем доброе утро)
<skai> Ragnareg: 4.2 же. с 6 версии хром работает с сертификатами в штатном режиме
<Ragnareg> доброе
<karls0n4ik> [Nix], и тебе день
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, когда из N ОС сделают одну нормальную
<skai> [Nix]: а тем временем на часах было пол четвертого вечера...
<karls0n4ik> SergeyIT, рассмешил )))))
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, как и ты )))
<[Nix]> :-D я только проснулся поэтому утра)))
<Ragnareg> skai: ща посмотрю, но писало что браузер не поддерживает
<skai> [Nix]: у нас когда проснулся - тогда и утро (С)
<skai> Ragnareg: дык писало...криокамеры иногда надо покидать:)
<fanfan> ребят, привет, взглянул на беседу по браузерам, и возник у меня вопрос, оперу кто нибудь использует?
<karls0n4ik> SergeyIT, ос так много чтобы было интересней
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, я
<skai> fanfan: ну есть еще староверы
<Ragnareg> skai: )))
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, так и браузеров - тоже
<karls0n4ik> SergeyIT, ага
<skai> fanfan: я их не уважаю, но раз им нравится их кактус комбайнистый - пусь
<fanfan> у меня часто процесс operapluginwrapper, по моему так назвыается
<fanfan> если зайти на сайт с обилием флеша
<fanfan> отжирает проц до 100%
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, отжирает кучу памяти
<fanfan> как это излечить?
<SergeyIT> выключить флеш
<fanfan> ну памяти не обращал внимания, а вот комп тормозить начинает сильно
<skai> fanfan: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<fanfan> без флеша не вариант
<karls0n4ik> ну 1) обновить оперу до последней версии и флеш тоже
<fanfan> не, другой бразуер не хочу
<fanfan> опера последняя
<fanfan> плагин тоже
<skai> fanfan: смирится
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, ну значит флеш надо ковырять
<fanfan> и не уверен что это именно из-за флешка
<fanfan> в гугле искал, поговаривают что этот процесс просто подгружает плагины
<karls0n4ik> <fanfan> если зайти на сайт с обилием флеша
<fanfan> причем не важно какие
<fanfan> ява, флэш, точно определить сложно
 * fanfan попутно устанавливает freebsd
<skai> fanfan: аааа.некрофил?:)
<DebianClone> У вас на форуме бывает вечный бан. Может зря я жду разблокировки?
<skai> DebianClone: может.нече было возникать на нем:)
<DebianClone> ну ладно. Он и так только для троллизма
<DebianClone> толку мало
<DebianClone> открыл гугл и сам нашел что надо
<fanfan> не я некрофил, приказ
<fanfan> по факту ненавижу фрибсд
<DebianClone> ниче, у меня еще на лоре остался акк
<SergeyIT> fanfan, чего так?
<DebianClone> фанфан тюльпан:)
<vir0id> напишите мой ник, пзст
<karls0n4ik> vir0id,
<vir0id> мля
<karls0n4ik> vir0id, если не присматриваться то почти как - ведроид
<fanfan> не нравится то что я не то чтобы понимаю много в чем фишка ядра фри, бесит консольная оболочка (да, я знаю что ее можно сменить),  устройства разделов (названия устройств и интерфейсов), непонятные службы и тд. Да, может она мне и понравится когда я
<fanfan> прочитаю весь хендбук, но пока ознакомился с половиной и не в восторге
<vir0id> где взять скрипт для weecah который бы оповещал об личном смс???
<vir0id> weechat
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, гибче надо быть батенька
<fanfan> =)
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, фря во многом логичнее чем любой дистрибутив линукса
<fanfan> да, не спорю
<fanfan> но явно не во всем
<fanfan> еще меня немного убило
<fanfan> даже не знаю с чем связано
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, можешь по фре мне вопросы задавать, интересно может смогу помочь, правда я тока 7 юзал и все что меньше
<fanfan> раньше у меня был вопрос как запихнуть отдельный процесс в джейл без создания окружения
<fanfan> но сейчас мне ка кто не до этого
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, )))
<karls0n4ik> мдя...найти бы работу удаленную какую нить
<fanfan> вот почему когда я устанавливаю пакет скажем mc , я не могу сразу его использовать? запускается только после ребута. Знаю что вопрос идиотский, но тем не менее
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, а вы батенька rehash команду делайте после установки пакета
<vir0id> .йщгше
<fanfan> спасибо )
<karls0n4ik> или оболочку смените на bash
<fanfan> настраивать баш лень
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, там csh(tcsh) по умолчанию
<fanfan> нудаладно
<fanfan> да, знаю
<fanfan> тогда уж zsh
<vir0id> мле
<fanfan> он поинтереснее будщет
<vir0id> напишите еще разок мой ник, пзст
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, я мне что си шелл по умолчанию больно нравился
<fanfan> vir0id	
<fanfan> дело вкуса, и наверно, привычки как таковой
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, ну да, чужие вкусы как и мнения надо уважать
<fanfan> +1
<vir0id> блин почему скрипты не работают??
<fanfan> и еще я недолюбливаю vi
<karls0n4ik> так все я себе новый ник придумал - vedr0id
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, а я чет специально им начинал пользоваться, а потом вроде ниче
<fanfan> чтобы им полноценно пользоваться надо читать ман к нему очень внимательно
<fanfan> а тот же нано в этом плане проще
<skai> vir0id: какой скрипт то?
<fanfan> как инструмент подправить пару строк в конфиге не думаю что можно лучше найти
<karls0n4ik> fanfan, ага там без манов никуда
<fanfan> опять же личное мнение
<skai> vir0id: ясно
<fanfan> и нано для меня был интуитивно понятен в отличии от ви
<skai> vir0id: ты в консоли введи notify-send бла-бла и он тебе скажет какой пакет надо установить
<karls0n4ik> vedr0id все таки не так нежно звучит как karls0n4ik
<karls0n4ik> а жаль ник хороший
<karls0n4ik> иногда меня охватывает гордость за людей, а именно за то как они могут придти друг другу на помощь
<skai> karls0n4ik: ты о чем?
<karls0n4ik> skai, мысли вслух
<vir0id> еще разок мой ник, пзст
<vir0id> =))
<skai> vir0id:
<karls0n4ik> ))))
<SergeyIT> fanfan, что то у тебя люблю-нелюблю-ненавижу - меньше эмоций
<vir0id> оооо
<vir0id> вооо
<vir0id> другое дело
<vir0id> всем спасибо, все свободны =)))
<skai> vir0id: помог совет или ты скрипт переписал на другую либу?
<fanfan> SergeyIT , да все все, проехали уже
<vir0id> skai я скачал питоновский скрипт
<skai> vir0id: ну поставить готифи-сенд было бы проще:)его выпилили с версии 9.10 вроде из дефолтной опставки
<skai> *нотифи
<skai> *поставки
<skai> *руки окривели чтото
<vir0id> skai и нафига выпелили спрашивается ?
<skai> vir0id: дык.места под новые нескучные обои было мало на сиди
<Andrey63> Здрасте
<vir0id> skai этот пакет много весит?
<vir0id> ==)
<skai> vir0id: а то:)бешенные несколько килобай
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, и тебе привет добрый человек
<vir0id> ой блин =))) насмешили
<karls0n4ik> Счастье - доставка и установка!
<Andrey63> Продвинутые юзвери, подскажите мне сочетание клавиш для свёртывания всех окон (например когда я играю)
<SergeyIT> skai, окривеют - такие опусы на форуме писать )
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, ктрл+алт+D
<skai> SergeyIT: ты о чем?
<SergeyIT> skai, или это не ты?
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik: спасибо!!!!
<skai> SergeyIT: ты о чем?
<skai> SergeyIT: уточни
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, всегда пожалуйста
<olejka> SergeyIT: что надо смотреть если пишет update 'nnm.org/IN' denied?
<SergeyIT> skai.falkorr, это ты - skai.falkorr
<SergeyIT> ?
<skai> olejka: попробуй картинку шишкина "утро в сосновом бору".говорят успокаивает:)
<skai> SergeyIT: ну вроде да *осмотрел себя* да я.
<skai> SergeyIT: ну как я...мой виртуал в сети:)
<SergeyIT> olejka, не понял ((
<olejka> SergeyIT: не обновляются dns запросы, dsmeg показывает это
<Andrey63> У кого нибудь были проблемы с empathy? У меня он не работал с 16 числа
<SergeyIT> olejka, я не в теме (
<skai> Andrey63: у всех работает
<skai> Andrey63: ты особенный
<Andrey63> я про icq протокол
<skai> Andrey63: и конечно с твоей уникальностью не стоит искать поиском по форуму темы с такими проблемами.ни у кого такого никогда не было
<skai> Andrey63: и никто не начинал заваливать форум одними и теми же темами с такими проблемамми.
<SergeyIT> icq - день четвертый ))
<skai> Andrey63: и уж конечно это все ну никак не намекает воспользоваться форумом
<Andrey63> 3 суток я насиловал форумы
<skai> Andrey63: переходи на скайп
<Andrey63> и вот буквально вчера нашёл всё таки танец с бубном
<skai> Andrey63: не ты один.таких тем на форуме десятки.и каждая имеет решение.но ты уникален, так что твой гугл прячет от тебя рещультаты.он тоже особенный
<skai> SergeyIT: как же эта аська достала уже
<karls0n4ik> skai, жжешь, пишы исче
<skai> karls0n4ik: не могу.следующие предложения будут уже нецензурные по причине усталости от "этих" :)
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, вроде как qutim с icq хорошо работает
<Andrey63> да я уже empathy отладил
<vir0id> Аська - фигняська
<Andrey63> просто думал может есть люди с такой же проблемой?
<Andrey63> Я бы помог им :)
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, да не , все нормально
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, не обижайся, просто под руку попал
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, это бывает у всех и всегда
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, называется - спустить пар
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, тут просто отвечать лучше когда спрашивают, или по делу
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, а кричать: "кому решить такую-то проблему" - в корне не верно
<Andrey63> ладушки, тогда ответьте мне кто знает как прикрутить к приложение "Простое сканирование" МФУ, чтобы сканировать документы
<Andrey63> по сети!
<SergeyIT> skai, а бота не настроить динамически на подобные проблемы?
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, у тебя мфу сетевой ?
<Andrey63> да
<skai> SergeyIT: он не сможет. ubuntuhelp | Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Andrey63> Canon MP640
<karls0n4ik> skai убил))))))
<skai> SergeyIT: он не поймет о чем идет речь:)о известной проблеме, которую ну никто не хочет сам научиться решать простым поиском по форуму или о чем то интересном:)
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, думаю надо софт поискать на сайте кенона иначе никак не получится
<SergeyIT> skai, а жаль (
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, у разных производителей разная поддержка под линукс
<skai> Andrey63: и вообще кенон в линукс - давно уже ругательное слово:)
<Andrey63> у них на сайте есть дрова под линь я их установил, но видать они только с usb скнером работать могут
<skai> примерно как ати
<karls0n4ik> skai, ати вроде как теперь уже нет
<Andrey63> мне казалось ати наоборот дружит с линем хорошо
<Andrey63> у меня потсоянные проблемы с нвидиа картами
<skai> karls0n4ik: ты это им скажи, когда они очередной "устаревший" (всего то полгода с момента выпуска) драйвер из каталиста выпилят
<karls0n4ik> skai, да каталист у них как клубок
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, думаю если у тебя мфу не в другом кабинете, то придется по усб подключать
<karls0n4ik> skai, клубок из разных ниток разных клубков ))
<Andrey63> спасибо 	
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik
<skai> Andrey63: как вариант - вроде можно подрубить к вендомашине это криволапие и попробовать настроить принтер, стырив дрова с венды через настройку принтера
<ariezzy> Народ, вопрос такой вот - есть ли аналоги в Ubunte командам виндовым netview и arp
<ariezzy> ?
<skai> ariezzy: есть
<karls0n4ik> ariezzy, и ты удивишься как они называются )))
<skai> karls0n4ik: правильно говорить "Ты не поверишь!" :)
<ariezzy> =))
<ariezzy> Аналогично ? + )\\
<ariezzy> netview не сработал
<karls0n4ik> ariezzy, а что должна делать команда netview в винде ?
<karls0n4ik> ariezzy, уж не хосты ли с самбой просматривать по нетбиосу ?
<ariezzy> karls0n4ik: Перечисляет общие ресурсы домена. Если запустить команду без параметров, команда выведет на экран все учетные записи компьютеров в домене.
<karls0n4ik> ariezzy, думаю вам надо ознакомиться с документацией к пакетам samba или cifs, там должны быть утилиты для подобных вещей
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik обьясни пож-та для чего нужен образ alternate?
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik desktop и server я уже пробовал
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, помимо того что там текстовыый установщик, можно еще и автоматизировать установку
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, а так собственно ничем особенным не отличается
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik текстовый это как на server ?
<Andrey63> lbcnht
<Andrey63> дисттре
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, ага
<Andrey63> ясненько. А ставиться с него в любом случае только desktop ?
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, да, если только не написано обратное
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik чем дистр 10.04.1 отличается от 10.04 ?
<SergeyIT> Andrey63, меньше багов
<smartman> как записатьб live cd на флешку? Через стандартные приложения не выходит, не видет образ opensuse
<smartman> <smartman> как записатьб live cd на флешку? Через стандартные приложения не выходит, не видет образ opensuse
<ariezzy> Через что пробывал?
<smartman> создание загрузочного диска
<Arabik> привет всем...
<smartman> он видет только дистрибы ubuntu а mandriva и opesuse не распознает
<smartman> <Arabik> re
<smartman> привет
<ariezzy> http://greenflash.su/
<ariezzy> посмотри тут
<ariezzy> может что найдешь
<smartman> я уже нашед unetbootin
<Andrey63> имею ubuntu 10.04 как обновиться до 10.04.1 или 10.10 ???
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: можно с ноля, а можно через менеджер обновлений, но второй способ менее эффективен
<Andrey63> а через менеджер как это сделать?
<Arabik> на сколько я слышал ставишь поверх старой версии без форматирования и все будет ок
<skai> Andrey63: стоп стоп стоп
<skai> Andrey63: не слушай их
<Andrey63> слушаю тебя
<Arabik> :)
<skai> 10.4.1 - всего лишь пересболррка образа с текущими обновлениями.если у тебя был 10.04 с последними обновлениями - у тебя уже есть 10/4/1
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: там вверху есть надпись, обновить до 10.10, но сначала прочитай как правельно это сделать, там нужно зачитить систему
<olejka> у кого нибудь получилось под btrfs поставить систему?
<Andrey63> ок
<skai> Andrey63: и если у тебя нет зуда в области тазовых отверстий по поводу "самого свежего софта в версии на 0.0.0.001 версию больше чем у тебя" - оставайся на лтс релизе, ибо он стабильнее, чем 10.10
<Andrey63> skai спасибо за совет
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: да, 10.10 не очешь отличается от 10.04
<Arabik> возможно, у меня до 10.10. стояла 9.04 :) разница видна
<Ragnareg> я себе ставлю новые релизы, потому что мне не сложно, 5 мин, и готово + пару часов на софт и конфиги
<Ragnareg> Arabik: ну так понятно, что разница то будет видна)))
<Andrey63> там вверху есть надпись, обновить до 10.10 а где эту надпись можно увидеть?
<Ragnareg> хотя вот 11.04 чет мне не очень идея нравится с Unity по умолчанию
<skai> Andrey63: у тебя чтото не работает в 10.04?
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: менеджер обновлений
<Andrey63> skai нетп росто интересно как это процедура обновления пройдёт
<Andrey63> 	
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: не спеши, а то может система не стартонуть
<Andrey63> Ragnareg ну вот я зашел в него и не наблюдаю такой надписи :(
<skai> Andrey63: а потом как ты будешь чинить все что поломано.отдели один раздел в 8гб на тесты, если уж так свербит где не надо
<skai> Andrey63: зы.в настройках менеджера обновлений есть пункт уведомлять о релизах и там выбираешь о лтс, или о обычных.у тебя стоит уведомление тока об лтс
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: не советую я так обновлять, но если ради эксперемента, то можно
<skai> Andrey63: но потом не говори, что я тебя не предупреждал о том, что все поломаешь
<Andrey63> Я щас поставил обычные релизы, сделал sudo apt-get update, надписи все равно не наблюдаю
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: можешь скрин показать с менеджером?
<Andrey63> да
<skai> Andrey63: update-manager -d
<bazhang> skai, -c
<bazhang>  -d = 11.04
<Ragnareg> 11.04 )))
<Ragnareg> вперед в будущее
<skai> bazhang: ну хуже то не будет:)все равно он сломает все сейчас даже с -с
<Ragnareg> это да)
<Andrey63> да я не собираюсь обновляться, просто хочу узнать где эта заветная кнопка или команда!
<bazhang> man update-manager
<Andrey63> http://saveimg.ru/show-image.php?id=b013302d0117ce9376b72da9c653f21b
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: ты не там смотришь
<Andrey63> точно!
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: как ты ваще систему оьновляешь?
<Andrey63> перепутал менеджер обновлний с центром установки прог!!!
<Andrey63> ))
<Andrey63> всё увидел!
<Andrey63> Спасибо
<Ragnareg> жми!!!
<Andrey63> нееее
<Ragnareg> ))
<Andrey63> очкую ))
<Andrey63> да и трафика сьест наверное немеренно
<Ragnareg> всегда лучше с ноля
<Ragnareg> пару гиг
<sonorus> Доброе Утро
<sonorus> что за ошибка такая Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<Ragnareg> доброе
<sonorus> как побороть, в инете ниче толкового не нашел
<skai> sonorus: он не смог поделить на ноль весь той мир и обиделся:)
<Ragnareg> а когда это пишет
<sonorus> при запуске программы
<sonorus> самописной
<Ragnareg> ааа...
<olejka> парни, кто чем образы дисков снимает ?
<Andrey63> ))))
<Ragnareg> бразеро
<Andrey63> Brasero снимает образы
<karls0n4ik> можно еще gnomebaker
<Ragnareg> что скажите об Юнити
<sonorus> гомно
<Ragnareg> еще мнения есть?
<sonorus> у меня дико лагает оно
<Ragnareg> у меня тоже
<Ragnareg> только странно что его в 11.04 по дефу хотят ставить, хотя до релиза может что то изменится
<Andrey63> А подскажите игрушку под бунту из родных репов чтобы 3D, интересная и на русском?
<Andrey63> а то на работе сижу умираю
<olejka> простите, я имею ввиду бекапные образы жестких
<Megido> а зачем бразеро для того чтоб просто образ сделать???
<olejka> че нибудь бы замутить чтоб по pxe грузилось, бекапилось, и сливалось на отдельную машину
<Ragnareg> Andrey63: знаю только Alien Arena
<Andrey63> А она точно на русском?
<Ragnareg> нет
<Ragnareg> не помню
<SergeyIT> Andrey63, что за работа такая, что делать нечего?
<Andrey63> sys admin )))
<Ragnareg> )))
<karls0n4ik> если не на русском и не из реп, то есть хорошая стрелялка по сети http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?news
<SergeyIT> Andrey63, ясно, чем меньше рвботы, тем лучше админ ))
<andersen> юзеры всегда подраки приподносят
<andersen> подарки
<Megido> о кто знает огда там уже танки ети выйдут?
<Megido> *стрелялка на танках онлайн 3D, название забыл
<karls0n4ik> Megido, zero ballistic ?
<Megido> karls0n4ik: да!
<karls0n4ik> Megido, не знаю, но поигралы бы с вами
<karls0n4ik> Megido, World Of Padman прикольная, тока играть не скем
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik а как игра то называется? по ссылке куча игр
<Megido> да я в игры то не играю
<Megido> кроме контры канеш)))
<Arabik> кстати а WoW под wine нормально идет?
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63,  World Of Padman
<Megido> ааа темболее в децкие :D
<Megido> может pacman?
<karls0n4ik> Megido, большая разница - мультяшная и детская
<Andrey63> 	
<Andrey63> karls0n4ik а она на русском?
<karls0n4ik> неа
<Andrey63> на русском в 3D из офф репов знаю только WarZone 2100
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, вот трейлер посмотри http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPx-ET38AKw
<Andrey63> культовая игра
<Megido> а как же Nexuiz? анреал?
<Andrey63> Megido она на русском?
<Megido> анреал да
<Megido> нексуиз вроди нет
<Megido> ето шутер нафик там перевод?
<Arabik> всех с пятницей!
<Arabik> пора домой ехать
<Arabik> пока всем
<Andrey63> ХЗ. Приятно увидеть игру под линь на русском
<skai> Ragnareg: фор зе рекорд к 11.04 юнити собираются пееписать с мутера на компиз.может это спасет отца русской демократии
<Megido> о
<Megido> какой фильм павтыкать?
<Megido> новый
<Megido> а то прошвынулся по торентам одна фигня :D
<skai> Megido: советую документальный фильм про падение уровня образования и про вред компьютерных игр
<Megido> skai: а мне то он зачем ? :D
<skai> Megido: ну новые на такую тему снимают достаточно часто
<Megido> ybhfpe ytdblfk
<Ragnareg> Megido: "Начало" - фильм нормальный!
<skai> Ragnareg: ну тебе небось и чтото из азилума понравится:)
<Megido> жанр?
<karls0n4ik> жанр осознанные сновидения
<Ragnareg> не знаю такого
<skai> Megido: вообще начало - это римейк одного из комиксов про дядю скруджа и утиные истории.там была такая идея, только крис нолан воплотил ее в кино
<Megido> karls0n4ik: ты еще парасказывай как вы во сне летаете :D
<Ragnareg> ))
<karls0n4ik> Megido, летать не обязательно, но фильма лучше чем сны я не знаю, ведь это так прикоьлно
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: это точно
<skai> используя самый мощнейший графический чип современности - воображение (С)
<karls0n4ik> научись админить себя - научишься админить мир!
<andersen> а прикинь как джанков шторит! (=
<karls0n4ik> окружающий мир, сам по себе штырит не плохо
<Ragnareg> karls0n4ik: от куда такая информация)
<andersen> да. вы только придставьте, что вокруг вас-сплошное 3D!
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, я здесь рожден
<Ragnareg> в этом мире?
<Ragnareg> ))
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, ага
<skai> меня вообще убивает новомодная фишка в кинотеатрах: 4D...5D.... они вообще знают что такое D в этой абревиатуре?и какие есть измерения?и что они вообще значат.какое из них четвертое?и насколько они нелепы в своих рекламах
<[Nix]> Глава Microsoft в России указал на конец Linux, конец оказался в разы толще и длиннее, чем у MS.
<karls0n4ik> ну 3 обычных измерения ты знаешь
<[Nix]> P.S. комментарий с хабра улыбнул ))
<skai> [Nix]: бойан же
<andersen> skai:  доказано-есть всего 11 измерений
<karls0n4ik> skai, ну 3 обычных измерения ты знаешь
<skai> [Nix]: а меня что на лоре, что на опеннете. что на нашем форуме - все растроили
<karls0n4ik> skai, а 4 измерение это время
<Andrey63> что от меня хочет этот бот? X-(
<Andrey63> ChanServ 14:57
<[Nix]> skai: это не заголовок новости а коммент
<Andrey63> [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * ??????????????: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * ?????????????????????????????? ???????? ?????????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????????????? ???? ????????????: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * ??????-????????????????: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-ru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
<skai> andersen: а не 12?вроде только 12 смогло объединить теорию гравитации и теорию струн в одну гипотезу?смотрел как то по дискавери передачу на эту тему...
<[Nix]> дай линк лора плиз
<skai> [Nix]: там в толксах пара тем унылых
<Megido> !lor
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lor'
<Ragnareg> а что после времени идет?
<karls0n4ik> Ragnareg, а дальше я не думал )))
<[Nix]> СЕНКС
<[Nix]> сори за капс
<Andrey63> что от меня хочет этот бот?
<Andrey63> 14:58
<Andrey63> ChanServ 14:57 14:58
<Andrey63> [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * ??????????????: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * ?????????????????????????????? ???????? ?????????????? ?????? ???????? ?????????? ???????????????? ???? ????????????: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * ??????-????????????????: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-ru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, оно хочет чтобы ты тему прочитал, а у тебя кодировка какая то не такая
<Ragnareg> ))
<Andrey63> UTF-8
<Andrey63> надо какую?
<skai> Andrey63: юзай вичат замес эмпати
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, не знаю, тогда глюк ирк клиента, или просто так звезды сегодня сложились
<Ragnareg> теория струн классная
<skai> там по сложению струн и гравитации теория была вроде каких то пончиков чтоли(ну не знаю как описать эту фигуру научно).еще куча воды как в теории струн
<sonorus> что в ней класного?
<Ragnareg> а как бы этот фильмец найти, который по дискавери шел
<skai> sonorus: то, что он про нее слышал краем уха, но не знает о чем она:)эффект илитности
<skai> Ragnareg: этот филм показывали лет так наверное 5 или 6 назад вроде.точно не помню
<Ragnareg> ого)
<skai> хотя ни одна из этих теорий не обьясняет почему у нас до сих пор не придумали летающих машин.2015 год скоро..док эмет браун прилетит значит к нам а у нас до сих пор не летаем:)стыдно будет
<andersen> skai: назад в будущее?
<skai> andersen: ты знаааал:)
<rapidsp> че курим?
<skai> rapidsp: а тебе срочно смотреть классику кино про машины времени:)
<rapidsp> ой ой... :)))
 * rapidsp срочно побежал перечитывать герберта уэллса :)
<skai> rapidsp: кино а не книги:)
<Ragnareg> элегантная вселенная - называется этот фильм
<Ragnareg> трилогия
<skai> rapidsp: а за велса + :) отличный фантастик:)
<Andrey63> привет!
<skai> Andrey63: виделись уже
<Andrey63> ))
<Andrey63> как узнать кодок своего никнейма
<Andrey63> я тут вроде уже регистрировался но призабыл его
<rapidsp> кодок?
<rapidsp> может кадык?
<Andrey63> КОДок
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, сколько ходок у твоего ника ? )))
<Andrey63> дык как узнать пароль то?
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, не знаю
<skai> Andrey63: сходить к гадалке же
<karls0n4ik> Andrey63, а ты его регил ? если регил то в почте
<skai> Dinamic: к гадалке сходи
<[koshka]> здрасте
<skai> [koshka]: ня
<[koshka]> skai: ня ^^
<skai> [koshka]: но тапки не трогать! :D
<[koshka]> не не) не буду конечно
<karls0n4ik> я вот тока одно выяснил, кошки к мужскому полу относятся лучше чем коты
<skai> karls0n4ik: и что удивительно - коты к женскому лучше, чем кошки:)наверное это чтото загадочное, что мы никогда не узнаем
<andersen> до тех пор пока за это не возьмутся британские ученые...
<[koshka]> а где же mva??
<karls0n4ik> да..британские ученые еще и не такому научат
<skai> [koshka]: я его забанил^_^навечно
<SergeyIT> karls0n4ik, они на острове - у них все иначе
<Dinamic> !
<g0xff> у меня несколько кампов, и работаю то там то там.. и хочется  некоторые вещи общими
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: привет:)
<[koshka]> g0xff: а можно еще раз?
<karls0n4ik> поделись работою своей и она к тебе еще не раз вернется...
<g0xff> 1) общий список тодо, чтоб я сохранил на одном кампе он появился на другом
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], здорово! )
<skai> g0xff: гугл календарь энд таскс же
<g0xff> skai, пока гугл откроешь итд.. уже время
<skai> g0xff: а всякие гуглбары и апплеты.а также коньки тебе религия запрещает?
<g0xff> вот допустим я боле мение настроил внешний вид рабочего стала. хочется чтоб его легко переносить на другие капмы
<skai> g0xff: ну так перенеси.кто запрещает .gconf  скопировать?
<g0xff> также у меня есть на рабочем столе tobmoy хочется когда в него пишу, чтобы сохранялось гдето в инетте типа в убунту оне
<g0xff> можно это?
<dinya24> где в xl2tpd демоне указывать название интерфейса для поднятия?
<g0xff> skai,  что за коньки7
<[koshka]> conky
<skai> g0xff: можно.в настройках убунту ван ВНЕЗАПНО есть синхронизация
<Dinamic> Привет всем !
<SergeyIT> g0xff, лед встанет - можно обычные
<Dinamic> Можно ли в гноме сделать виджеты на рабочем столе как в кубунте?
<[koshka]> SergeyIT: ахаха)
<SergeyIT> g0xff, а дома - ролики
<Dinamic> Привет всем !
<Dinamic> Можно ли в гноме сделать виджеты на рабочем столе как в кубунте?
<skai> Dinamic: не  нужно
<[koshka]> пойду гадости делать:D
<skai> [koshka]: ТАПКИ НЕ ТРОЖЬ!!!
<skai> :))
<g0xff> а где находятся конгик рабочего столая7
<skai> g0xff: а разве я тебе уже не сказал?
<[koshka]> skai: :P смотря как себя вести будешь
<artus> q all
<skai> g0xff: знаешь тебе проще будет поставить ubuntu tweak и там сохранить конфиги и перенести
<skai> @op
<skai> [koshka]: так хорошо?:)
<skai> @deop
<[koshka]> типа напугал? ;)
<skai> [koshka]: типо галстук бабочку одел:)чтобы выглядеть презентабельней:)и газетку показал, которой стукать стану за тапки:))
<[koshka]> аа) ну да... +b всякие) akick ) и т.д ))
<skai> [koshka]: я пока добрый:)на первое время ограничиваюсь пенделем:)
<Dinamic> How can I take over a registered nick that hasn't been used in a long time? Nicks which are considered expired are not dropped automatically on a regular basis. We do drop them when we notice them, and if you ask a staffer, we'll usually be happy to manually drop the one you want so that you can re-register it.
<Dinamic> Где тут сотрудник который может удалить мой ник чтобы я его опять зарегистрирвоал?
<artus> гг
<artus> ушол в запой )
<[koshka]> artus: ку :)
<artus> [koshka]: мур )
<skai>  /ме сейчас приготовит вкусную нямку...и поймет что это не самая вкусная нямка, но в условиях общаги - это очень даже ничего^_^
<skai> artus: фкегы:)
<artus> skai: жыдваждыва
<skai> фкегы - это твой ник не переключая расскладки:)
<artus> ))
<skai> хкоыркаъ - [koshka]
<skai> хкоырка блин:))
<skai> она меня стукнет, но хкоырка - это диагноз^_^
<SergeyIT> skai, ылфш
<skai> SergeyIT: ыукпунШЕ
<SergeyIT> skai, и у кого тараканы? )
<skai> SergeyIT: прям какой то немецу типо нитцше:)ЫукпунШЕ:)
<DebianClone> как исключить из автозагрузки gnome settings daemon?
<skai> DebianClone: man update-rc.d
<dinya24> где в xl2tpd демоне указывать название интерфейса для поднятия?
<DebianClone> он отвечает за новый убунтовский трей, в курсе?
<skai> DebianClone: ты его выруби killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon и посмотри за что он отвечает
<skai> SergeyIT: а кто говорил что у меня нет тараканов?:)ни у меня уже давно захват мира планируют:)
<[koshka]> skai: обозвал,так обозвал)
<DebianClone> как запустить гномовский апплет звука?
<DebianClone> gnome-sound-control как-то так
<skai> DebianClone: gnome-sound-applet
<skai> [koshka]: дык:)сама такой ник выбрала:)
<DebianClone> не
<skai> DebianClone: gnome-volume-control
<DebianClone> gnome-volume-control-applet :)
<DebianClone> !
<[Nix]> Есть кто зареганные на хабре?
<artus> [Nix]: че там ?
<skai> [Nix]: инвайт не дам
<[Nix]> Да блин )
<artus> skai: гг
<[Nix]> я не про инвайт ))
<artus> есть есть )
<skai> artus: ты там зареган?
<artus> аха )
<skai> artus: инвайт дашь?
<artus> нима (((
<[Nix]> если я линк дам плюсанете за топик? а то друган сидит инвайт уже 4 месяц ждет
<skai> чорд:)
<[Nix]> 3 голоса до инвайта
<[Nix]> у него нервы со слюнями текут ))
<skai> [Nix]: если там что полезное  всегда пожалуйста
<inkvizitor68sl> [Nix], вечером после 20 00 мне кинь ссылку
<[Nix]> Глава Microsoft в России указал на конец жизненного пути Linux вот про это
<[Nix]> :) 1 инвайт другу дал вот другой все ждет и ждет )
<skai> [Nix]: чтото полезное, или просто копипаста новости там?
<[Nix]> Там линк на новость
<[Nix]> я не копипастю... я правила хабра уважаю)
<skai> [Nix]: ну да ладно:)все равно я ничем тут не помогу.я там незареган:)
<[Nix]> ну если ты не зареган то не сможешь плюсануть
<[Nix]> inkvizitor68sl: ок спс большое)
<skai> [Nix]: я знаю:)
<[Nix]> я не плохо масло в огонь под лил )))
<[Nix]> обсуждение бурное))
<skai> [Nix]: ну хоть ссыль на срач дай
<[Nix]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/108420/#comments
<artus> эх... а я пока плюсовать не могу ((
<skai> [Nix]: ненавижу хабр...он долго по мобильнику грузится
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124782
<skai> полгода на убунту и всегда компилит софт вместо дебов...э\то чтото упоротое
<artus> "я не знаю как .deb розархивировать" ыыыы... его моск уже зохаван )))
<skai> artus: я боюсь там написать:)забанят меня за такие слова:))
<artus> гг
<artus> skai: а у тя есть уже розархиватор дебов ? )))
<skai> artus: ага:)рядом с конпелярором кнопки "за электронный мир" (за e-peace)
<ariezzy> Здрасьте. Вопрос такой интересует. Какие есть консольные команды для работы с сетбю. Больше интересует сетевое окружение (На каких хостах машины)\
<artus> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<artus> вот такая есть команда )
<ariezzy> =)
<skai> artus: атата;-D
<[Nix]> artus: у хабра есть моб ви))
<[Nix]> вид*
<ariezzy> У меня тогда уж sudo ifconfig wlan0 down +)
<artus> [Nix]: пофиг) не юзаю моб )
<artus> угу ))
<skai> artus: нарываешься, прислужник:)ты хоть и рыбка в аквариуме - но не надо так ж сплеча рубить человеков:)
<artus> блин... надо на крышу лезть.. инет пополнять )))
<[Dmitry]> !recordmydesctop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='recordmydesctop'
<artus> skai: того... прочти вопрос и мой ответ) в чем я не прав?
<skai> artus: типо поймать еще сотню почтовых голубей и навешать им на лапки пакеты?:)
<artus> это не консольно )
<skai> artus: дык злодейство советуешь:)и вперед меня.а это уже нехорошо:)это моя прерогатива злодейства совершать!:))
<artus> гг
<artus> воперывых я  не советую) я просто показываю какая команда есть)
<skai> artus: не перечь царю:))
<ariezzy> Так что с командами ? кроме этой ничего нет?  =)
<skai> skai: лучше соли и пкетчупь:)но не перечь.я на перец не настроен сегодня:)
<skai> ariezzy: тебе весь ман по сетевым командам или только отдельные его части?
<ariezzy> Где хоть копать подскажите
<artus> в шахте
<artus> ты определичь че те надо то
<ariezzy> наличие машин в сети
<ariezzy> типа net view в виндах
<skai> ariezzy: так купи и добавь
<k3lmiir> кури лучше ман по iproute2 и ман по  nmap
<artus> чего наличие машин?
<ariezzy> на каких IP  есть компы
<ariezzy> что есть в локалке
<artus> nmap
<k3lmiir> nmap -sT -P0 192.168.0.0/24
<ariezzy> спасибо
<www> существуют не убогие стратежки на никсы?
<skai> www: да
<www> не походовки
<artus> sudo aptitude install nmap )
<skai> www: любая непоходовка убога
<artus> www: ну я вон в сетлеров 6х играл давече )
<skai> Megido: аааа.это ты опять...
<artus> причем тупо поставил и  играл )
<Megido> artus: а есь на никсах?
<k3lmiir> wine вам в помощь сейчас почти любая виндовая игра идет без проблем
<artus> чего на никсах?
<Megido> artus: сетлерсы
<artus> я на чем играл по тсоему?
<Megido> artus: а как пакет звеца?
<artus> sudo aptitude install wine
<Megido> ыыы
<Megido> нехочу вайн
<skai> блин.тока хотел келмиру предложить запустить на моем ноуте фоллаут второй через вайн и посмотреть как он будет мучится
<artus> ну нихоти)
<skai> k3lmiir[home]: прям так и любая?запусти на моем ноуте фоллаут второй через вайн.а я посмотрю как ты помучаешься
<k3lmiir[home]> fk таки Adium убог ввиде irc клиента... weechat опять  the best
<skai> есть только irc и weechat пророк его
<k3lmiir[home]> skai: я не успел уточнит что тестил в последний раз года 2 назад ) ё
<skai> Админь
<k3lmiir[home]> сейчас купил консоль и не мучаюсь
<skai> k3lmiir[home]: запусти на консольке фоллаут второй:)а я посмеюсь над тобой
<k3lmiir[home]> на вкус на цвет - мне он не нравится
<hunter-12> всем ку
<skai> k3lmiir[home]: неверный!
<skai> hunter-12: плохой ты охотник
<hunter-12> лучше скажите как сбе эффект свертывания как в маке сделать???
<artus> мак уг
<hunter-12> с этим согласен
<k3lmiir[home]> artus: буть менее радикальным и люди к тебе потянутся)
<skai> hunter-12: мы люди мирные:)мелкоскопа не имеем.просто глаз у нас пристрелявши(С)
<skai> sharikoff:
<artus> k3lmiir[home]: зачем ко мне тянутцо? O_o
<k3lmiir[home]> artus: это образное выражение
<hunter-12> но хочу такой эффект свертывания
<skai> artus: придушить?
<artus> skai: кого?
<skai> artus: видимо тебя:)к тебе же должны тянутся:)
<artus> skai: нафиг-нафиг )
<jet4fire> асем привет
<jet4fire> *всем
<Megido> прет
<skai> jet4fire: оптимус тебя уже один раз побил и побьет еще раз
<skai> jet4fire: десиптиконов ждет погибель:)
<Megido> skai: оптимус прайм?
<jet4fire> =)
<jet4fire> тиха шифером шурша, крыша едет не спеша! =)))
<skai> jet4fire: так прибей ее.нам бескрышие джетфаиры не нужны:)
<jet4fire> и да
<jet4fire> там был jetfire а не jet4fire
<skai> jet4fire: так ты его правнук:)джетфаир четвертый:)
<Megido> jet4fire: а как ето расшифровать?
<jet4fire> кого, jet - это топливо, fire - это огонь ну 4 это four, тоесть по русски для
<[koshka]> ))))
<skai> jet4fire: типо ты топливо для огня?самокритично конечно, но нам не пристало спорить, кого отправлять в биореактор
<jet4fire> =)))
<skai> [koshka]: наделала гадостей как собралась?
<[koshka]> ага.. компиз настроила )терь коньки ковыряю:D
<skai> [koshka]: сча покажу
<Megido> jet4fire: jet ето истребитель :D
<skai> Megido: не.уже не отвертится.он топливо для биореактора.и для справки - jet - реактивный.не обязательно истребитель
<[koshka]> skai: что покажешь?:)
<Megido> skai: :D
<skai> [koshka]: погоди:)инет не такой и быстрый
<[koshka]> а:)
<[koshka]> у меня че то жутковато как то все получилось)
<skai> [koshka]: тоже покажи:)
<skai> я уже четверть загрузил:)
<[koshka]> та у меня страх такой
<[koshka]> еще будешь смеяться что я бездарь:D
<skai> [koshka]: давай:)показывай
<skai> [koshka]: естесственно буду
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/79465/8ab2cbcc
<skai> [koshka]: давай.утри мне нос:)\
<[koshka]> та ну )
<[koshka]> ща мож если сделаю красивые коньки
<[koshka]> а то врядли
<skai> минутку.сча одно закачаю - и твое посмотрю
<[koshka]> че то лень так:D
<jet4fire> прикольный background, скинь
<skai> дада.все понимаю.лень, вспышки на солнце:)
<[koshka]> jet4fire: http://itmages.ru/image/view/79466/c9a8396c
<skai> еще 10 процентов
<[koshka]> что  у тебя за инет такой?:)
<[koshka]> или что ты мне там такое ужасное кидаешь?)
<jet4fire_> СПАСИБО
<skai> злобные СС никак не проведут инет.тянут гады.вот и пользуюсь жпрс от мегафон на скорости 64 килобита
<skai> http://itmages.ru/image/view/79467/fb9b4c9e
<[koshka]> омг) -7 на улице у вас
<skai> [koshka]: тепло:)
<skai> я еще в осенней куртке не мерзну:)
<skai> [koshka]: ну как тебе конёченьки?:)
<[koshka]> классно
<skai> чет загрузл пока 20 процентов твоего скрина и думаю..поделится с тобой коньками?:)
<[koshka]> да)
<[koshka]> я только хотела у тебя попросить конфиг:)
<[koshka]> у тебя так красивенько:)
<Megido> обесните тупому зачем ети кокьки вобще нужны :D и зачем ломать голову чтоб их наастроить?
<artus> Megido: забей
<ariezzy> artus: +1
<Megido> citadeldimon: че забей?
<Megido> artus: нафик вся ета хрень на екране?
<artus> если ты незнаеш нафик она то забей )
<citadeldimon> Megido: не понял?
<Vetal1950>  для красоты
<skai> Megido: забей на коньки.тупые виджеты, жрущие память - это конечно лучше:)
<Megido> citadeldimon: я знаю нафик но зачем ето все делать
<[koshka]> вот мне захотелось:D
<citadeldimon> Megido: интересно, что делать, я ничего не писал - только вошел))))
<Megido> skai: да мне ето вобще ненада я и так знаю скока у мня есть места на жестоких
<ariezzy> ппц
<skai> [koshka]: там три темы оформления.светлая, темная и как у мака
<skai> Megido: а я вот нет.потому что часто добываю удаля. фаилы
<artus> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/79469/0f47ec24
<skai> еще мне интересна загрузка проца.надо знать про батарейку проценты без лишних нажатий тачпадом.да и какой трек в мпд играет тоже полезно
<jet4fire_> skai а что у тя за виджет?
<skai> jet4fire_: это коньки
<Dark_MX> Можно я у вас тут пошалю?
<Dark_MX> А то совсем настрой УГ
 * Dark_MX ♫ Suzumiya Haruhi (Hirano Aya) (Suzumiya Haruhi 2009 OP2 - Super Driver) - Super Driver (Off Vocal)
<skai> [koshka]: http://rghost.ru/3308057
<skai> Dark_MX: попробуй
<Dark_MX> Weee я с войсом!
<skai> [koshka]: годно?
<jet4fire_> skai cgfcb,j? nj;t ghbrhexe
<skai> Dark_MX: ну это чтобы не забыть следить за тобой:)
<jet4fire_> спасибо
<IchEsseDichAuf> привет всем, есть пользователи ktorrent?
<jet4fire_> тоже прикручу
<Dark_MX> IchEsseDichAuf, все ещерегэксп ищещь? :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ололо
<Megido> Dark_MX: че ето ты за хрень слушаеш ? :D
<Dark_MX> Megido, не слушай
<Dark_MX> Megido, пощади свой моск)
<Megido> nfr vyt yt cksiyj ЖВ
 * Dark_MX slaps skai around a bit with a large trout
<Megido> так мне не слышно
<Dark_MX> Megido, ты спасен)
<IchEsseDichAuf> братюни, если у кого есть ktorrent, мне бы очень пригодился скриншот с табом треккеров. я даже три раза спасибо скажу.
<jet4fire_> IchEsseDichAuf сек
<Dark_MX> jet4fire_, пались пались
<Dark_MX> jet4fire_, и завтра маскишоу
<skai> Dark_MX: я не понял ты меня сейчас форелью стукнул?
<jet4fire_> =))))
<Dark_MX> skai, троут кажется же весло
<Dark_MX> =\
<skai> ааа:)ну форулью было бы веселей:)
<[koshka]> skai: спасибо)
<skai> [koshka]: а я до сих пор твой скрин гружу пока:))
<artus> skai: если половину слил то мож дальше не грузить)
<skai> [koshka]: там панель нижняя есть интересная или можно не грузить дальше?
<artus> skai: как понял ты за мой даж не преступал )
<artus> доки там
<[koshka]> skai: там ток Docky
<hunter-12> кто знает как сделать эффект свертывания как в маке?
<[koshka]> внизу
<skai> artus: дык твои коньки я видел:)еще на том пиьяре опенкоробкиса:)
<skai> sharikoff:
<artus> аа )))
<jet4fire_> IchEsseDichAuf >> http://itmages.ru/image/view/79471/4952c3e3
<Megido> кто пситранс слушает?
<IchEsseDichAuf> jet4fire: ö, спасибо. это точно та вкладка, где можно "администрировать" треккеры, тоесть добавлять/активировать?
<[Nix]> Блин у меня постоянный крах плагина флеша в хроме. сталкивался кто нибудь ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> я последний раз кторрент два года назад под гном запускал
<ariezzy> jet4fire_: Ты ЛаМП настраиваешь?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну и спасибо, спасибо, спасибо
<skai> [Nix]: хромиум 8 полет нормальный
<skai> [koshka]: док внизу не нужен
<[Nix]> у меня 7.0.5
<Dark_MX> Megido, это оно?
 * Dark_MX ♫ Underworld (Rise Of The Lycans) - Miss Murder (VNV Nation Remix)
<Megido> Dark_MX: сомневаюс :D
<artus> [Nix]: 9.0.589.0  все летаеть и ничего не падаеть)
<Dark_MX> Megido, техно весело так "колбасит" ^_^
<[Nix]> я думаю это из-за дров у меня
<[Nix]> т.к. их помоему на видюлю нет
<[Nix]> samsung x10 ))
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Привет всем. Как usb-хаб настроить, не видит убунта за ним устройств, хотя питание подаётся на них. Четырёхпортовый denn. В кедах работал, что характерно, а в гноме не хочет. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким? Помогите, пожалуйста.
<[Nix]> Раритет
<Dark_MX> Megido, Тут непременно клип должен быть где роботы по городу тусуют)
<artus> хабы еще и настраивать надо? O_o
<Dark_MX> artus, =\
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Ну, вот не пашет
<Dark_MX> artus, а ну дык смотря какаие)
<artus> жуть )
<Dark_MX> вообще нужно модуль загрузить
<artus> у мну чей то без всякого работаеть)
<sonorus> а почему Менеджер обновлений не предлагает обновить ядро до более нового ?
<Megido> Dark_MX: че за бред сивой кобылы? ильм другой мир , afi и еще пара слов откудато украденых
<Dark_MX> если для контроллера конечно есть дрова)
<skai> sonorus: он знает, что это не нужно
<Dark_MX> Megido, ты о музыко?
<Megido> Dark_MX: да
<sonorus> откудава ?
<Dark_MX> Megido, дык это саундтреки ^_^
<Dark_MX> Megido, до фильма Underworld xD
<Megido> Dark_MX: ааа :D
<skai> sonorus: дык libastral 0.1.3a зарелизили уже:)он собран с ним
<Megido> libastral ??? o_O
<Dark_MX> Правда третья часть вообще какойто техно/психо/репо/транс
<Dark_MX> ужас короче
<Dark_MX> skai, xD
<Megido> Dark_MX: несмотрю такой бред
<Dark_MX> Megido, ты смотришь "Настоящие копы" "Бандитский Петербург" и прочее? xD
<Dark_MX> вооо
<Dark_MX> ща самый клевый момент ^_^
<Megido> Dark_MX: я ваще фильмы не сморю
<Dark_MX> Жаль система аудио у меня не Ъ -(
<skai> Megido: дом2, юзное бутово, чтототамещетакоетрещовоепозомбоящику?
<[koshka]> skai: а куда его? сбоку?
<skai> [koshka]: он вообще не нужен:)нафиг он тебе?
<Dark_MX> skai, ненене
<Megido> skai: давно такое смотриш?
<Dark_MX> ты это прекрати!
<Dark_MX> Если интересно то пускай занимается)
<sonorus> libastral.so — реально существующий и компилируемый проект. Содержит файл-инклуд и сорцы самой либы. Позволяет генерировать тексты, сформированные из высера /dev/urandom. Имеет несколько режимов работы — библейский стих, книжная глава и еще что-то. При тестир
<sonorus> овании, на стопицотой итерации может выдать дельный текст, который хорошо воспринимается под веществами.
<Dark_MX> Да, Котя? 6_^
<sonorus> skai, ты про ето??
<skai> Megido: вообще не имею телевизора:)
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Что интересно, клавиатура и мышь работают через хаб, а внешний жёсткий диск не видит, зараза такая.
<sonorus> как ето связано с обновлением ядра?
 * skai одному кажется, что люди отвечающие в стиле "сам дурак" унылы?
<[koshka]> Dark_MX: угу
<ariezzy> Ivan_the_Terribl: Жествий какой?
<Megido> Ivan_the_Terribl: а у меня 8 портов свободных :D
<skai> sonorus:
<ariezzy> 3.5 или 2.5?
<skai> sonorus: http://lurkmore.ru/Libastral
<Dark_MX> Ну тогда послушаю я что то хорее, действительно хорошее.
 * Dark_MX ♫ Nightwish (Century Child) - The Phantom Of The Opera
<Megido> Dark_MX: чем ты статус туды кидаш?
 * Dark_MX мурашки бегают ^_^
<Dark_MX> Megido, скрипт для вичата
<Megido> а с квирком никак?
<Dark_MX> не
<Megido> ну и фик с ним
<Dark_MX> Верное решение)
<[koshka]> скоро буду
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Питания, видать, не хватает на новый хард. Хард со внешним питанием через хаб заработал.
<skai> почему новая свежекупленная кружка пахнет водкой?О_о
<Megido> skai: мыли
<waal> Так так , эпопея продолжается :) имеется функция exec(); ей передается некая команда. имеется вывод return_var   == "Если параметр return_var установлен наряду с параметром array, то в него записывается результат выполнения команды." Проблема в том что вывод числовой.  Пере
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Как в гноме сделать, чтобы значки "закрыть, свернуть и развернуть" српава были.
<skai> artus: блин.оскорблял неграмотного пользователя на форуме, а мой пост потерли молча:(
<artus> ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> Ivan_the_Terribl: gconf-editor
<skai> artus: ну хотябы он его прочел:)
<kvas__> помогите! какимто чудесным образом защитил плеер от записи, запилить назад неполучается, что делать? зарание благодарен!
<skai> kvas__: дык.купи новый
<Megido> можна как то ставить хотя бы 2 проги одновременно?
<IchEsseDichAuf> Ivan_the_Terribl: там /apps/metacity/general/button_layout пили
<skai> Megido: можно.ставишь рядом второй комп и на нем ставишь:)
<Megido> skai: не так не пойдет
<AlbertR|alt> народ, подскажите в imagemagic русские буквы можно наложить на картинку?
<skai> Megido: апт-гет инсталл прога1 прога2 прога3
<skai> AlbertR|alt: можно
<Megido> не так
<AlbertR|alt> skai: а как?
<skai> Megido: второй ноут рядом?
<skai> AlbertR|alt: а вот если честно - не знаю:)
<skai> имажмажиком не пользовался.
<Megido> emerge proga //500 метров
<Megido> мля квирк забыл
<Megido> отерь че делать?
<Megido>  
<Megido> skai: второго вобще нет
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Спасибо. Буду пробовать.
<skai> Megido: купи второй
<Megido> нафик?
<skai> Megido: чтобы две проги ставить же:)
<skai> Megido: для жены возьми:)
<Megido> мош тада еще пару кросовков купить чтоб на руки надевать?
<Megido> а других вариантов нет?
<skai> Megido: можешь конечно если у тебя настолько грязные руки:)хотя мыло было бы полезней
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: гдеж ты спал так долго то?тут макосрачи такие наклевывались, если бы ты выступил со своим веским словом:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я на хабре вступил..
<sharikoff> тока не знаю пока результата
<skai> sharikoff: вступил?хоть ботинки то помыл после этого?:)
<Megido> чем настроить груб?
<artus> nano
<Megido> кстати кто там хотел игрушку на русском?
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff: дароф
<Megido> artus: у меня и каонфигов то таких нет
<sharikoff> скока стоит поднять сервер вещания в сеть кино со спутниука
<artus> много )
<sharikoff> 4 спутника где то
<skai> sharikoff: сеть глобал или маленькая домашняя локалочка?
<sharikoff> ну скока мне просить то
<sharikoff> 500 компов
<artus> 1к проси
<skai> sharikoff: ох тыж ееежик.бери 100 рублей за комп:)
<sharikoff> нерублей?
<artus> за сам сервак и 1к за 500 компоф
<sharikoff> да не
<skai> или пицот
<artus> ессно )
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> барыги =))
<skai> ессесно американских рублей
<skai> sharikoff: или европейских рублей
<sharikoff> цены бы примерные посмотреть...
<sharikoff> я то я даже порядка не знаю
<sharikoff> а заказ есть
<skai> sharikoff: 150 рублей за комп возьми:)
<sharikoff> а сам серв?
<artus> 100500 ))
<sharikoff> да ну вас =))
<artus> да бери 1к
<skai> sharikoff: возьми по 150 рублей за комп:)купишь себе какой нить мак мини:)
<sharikoff> skai: все норм
<sharikoff> карма -1 рейтинг -2
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: че почем?
<artus> ыы
<sharikoff> хомячки
<Dark_MX> sharikoff, крыса
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> эт почему?
<Dark_MX> sharikoff, потому что хомячки
<Dark_MX> ой
<artus> sharikoff: эть тя за что так ?
<Dark_MX> не тот канал >_<
<sharikoff> ну дык ты сам почиай
<skai> этот форум не перестает меня соблазнять.
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124881
<skai> вот если отвечу - забанят же
<Dark_MX> sharikoff, ты нас хомяками обозвал?
<sharikoff> Dark_MX: тех кто камментил
<sharikoff> и паром прыскал там на линукс
<sharikoff> типа у меня стоит линукс
<sharikoff> там все так клево
<sharikoff> тока я периодически гоняю в вайс сити на винде
<skai> sharikoff: нука сцыль фстудию
<sharikoff> винда гавно
<sharikoff> вот типа такой каммент
<artus> ыы
<artus> а ты таки буууйный))
<Dark_MX> sharikoff, хехь
<sharikoff> да задрали уже вновь обращенные
<Dark_MX> Бабу мне!
<skai> sharikoff: они всегда такие
<artus> не ... неу если из разряда у меня бубунта мне медаль но как починить дуал венды то да )
<skai> @kick Dark_MX так иди и найди
<sharikoff> я блин был в бурятских школах
<sharikoff> они там на винду то смотрят как на чудо
<skai> sharikoff: а я в алтайских
 * Dark_MX slaps skai around a bit with a large trout
<Dark_MX> skai, ты как посмел войснутого кикнуть? xD
<sharikoff> а на убунту то ваще
<Dark_MX> ээ
<skai> sharikoff: и там стояла убунта на двух десятках компов
<skai> @kick Dark_MX мое кунфу сильнее твоего кунфу ^_^
<sharikoff> skai: а ты комплект первая помошь видел?
<Dark_MX> /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-ru Dark_MX
<artus> sharikoff: не .. ну согласись.. если все сделать , насроить и оставить 3 кнопочки то оно будеть таки зашибись )
<skai> sharikoff: ага.увидел.потошнило немного.потом поставил убунту
<sharikoff> во во
<sharikoff> нехристи
<Dark_MX> artus, ты в магаз сходил?
<skai> sharikoff: три (3!!!!) раза не смогли нормально сделать образы пспо и отправить их.и это 18 миллионов стоило
<artus> еще не ... ща пойду )
<artus> skai: потому что альт )
<artus> нафиг он им вообще ?
<Dark_MX> хехе
<skai> artus: потому что криворукие недоделки пытались сделать это.
<artus> проблема была православный дебиан разослать? )
<Dark_MX> artus, бубунту >_<
<skai> artus: альт, который смог загрузится с сата сидюка, но при установке не смог определить этот же сидюк, с которого запустился - это фейл
<artus> гг
<skai> artus: и это на новых компах (зачем два десятка компов в начальную!!! школу на 5 классов - это та еще загадка)
<artus> гг
<skai> artus: эти комы стоили больше, чем само ветхое здание этой школы наверное
 * VMV ушел смотреть нового Гарри Поттера)
<skai> VMV: будешь спойлить сюжет - забаню^_^
<VMV> кк))
 * skai np: Disturbed - Want
<skai> блин.купил последний их альбом в инете, а закачать пока не могу:(
<Dark_MX> skai, гари входит в помещение)
<Dark_MX> достает палочку и говорит гермионе
<Dark_MX> тигли бигли пумс
<Dark_MX> xD
<skai> Dark_MX: дада:)мы знаем, что хастлер выпускает пародии на именитые кино:)мне друг все уши прожужжал неаватаром
<skai> слушайте у каноникала что обострение осеннее?месяц еле еле обновы шли, а тут просто косяком идут
<Dark_MX> skai, я не видел пародии
<Dark_MX> и аватар УГ
<Dark_MX> фильм который
<Dark_MX> а ониме класс
<Dark_MX> Думаю книг(а|и) еще лучше =)
<rapidsp> видимо грядет 10.10.1 ))))))))
<skai> rapidsp: да что уж там:) 10.10.010:)
<rapidsp> SP1 :)
<skai> rapidsp: pre SP1
<skai> этож 10.10 а не 10.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> всем
<[Nix]> Ку
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: здравствуй не все
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто ставил ubuntu с 4k sector  винт. Погуглив я так понял там нужно правильно их робить иначе проблемы будут
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: дефолта всегда хватало.а что будет от этого 4к секторов?и какой дефолт?512б?
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: http://citforum.ru/operating_systems/linux/4k_hdd/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем тупят они у меня 2 WD10EARS-00Y5B1
<[v-8]_jupiter> В рейде
<[v-8]_jupiter> доходит дот ого что зависают
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поверхность проверял никаких повреждений нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> На всякий случай память тоже проверл
<AlbertR|alt> как вывести в консоли список установленных шрифтов?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почему грешу на винты. Потому как 2 одинаковые машины отличия только в винтах на той что работает стоят wd синие на той что падает WD10EARS-00Y5B1
<[v-8]_jupiter> ДУмал сначало в мамке проблема
<[v-8]_jupiter> Переставлял
<[v-8]_jupiter> не помогло
<[Nix]> На хабре кто плюсануть 1 раз сможет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Nix]: а есть за что?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Nix]> До инвайта 1 плюс не хватает))
<[Nix]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/108420/#comments
<[Nix]> другу хочу инвайт дать
<olejka> хохо... поставил систему на bitrfs
<olejka> На винду установленную в kvm видеодрайвер поставить можно?
<DenPal1> вопрос: как конвертировать IMG to ISO? ccd2iso не хочет (пишет: Unrecognized sector mode (c9) at sector 0!)
<DenPal1> скачал meego 1.1 хочу попробывать на виртуалке
<DenPal1> или как скормить img образ virtualbox? (загрузиться с него)
<DarthWantuz> DenPal1: img это скорее уже установленная система
<DarthWantuz> подключай как хард
<inkvizitor68sl> DenPal1, никак
<DenPal1> ну ща мы посмотрим :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: на винты с 4k секторами приходилось ставить ?
<DenPal1> есть тут идея
<[v-8]_jupiter> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг их
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ага они мне уже сколько проблем принесли
<[v-8]_jupiter> на точно такой же конфигурации стоят wd синие с 512 все гуд
<[v-8]_jupiter> ети же то зависнут то тупят
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> я в курсе)
<inkvizitor68sl> просто софт не весь с ними дружит
<inkvizitor68sl> по сути их пока хорошо только по NFS цеплять на сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы сервер не знал что там за хард
<artus> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: прикрутил уже я к панели отключения по дате и времени
<inkvizitor68sl> хы)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так что прогресс идет)
<inkvizitor68sl> биллинг прикрути тупейший )
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы можно было в минус уходить обязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> и цену для каждой вдски в месяц в админке указывать (а списывалась бы посуточно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Со временем добавлю.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а на кой оно ещё то надо) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня все уже рулят давно по VNC и по ssh хоста в скриптике том с блога
<inkvizitor68sl> (ох как я его долго писал то)
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ я то твои скрипты и использую под панель)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Для них обвердку на php сделал да и все)
<[v-8]_jupiter> там еще когда время к оплате подходит то отправляется письмо за день)
<inkvizitor68sl> хе
<inkvizitor68sl> ну за день мало
<inkvizitor68sl> за 3 хотя бы
<[v-8]_jupiter> не оплатил vps отключает
<inkvizitor68sl> отправляет, я надеюсь, по  smtp ?
<inkvizitor68sl> отправляет, я надеюсь, по  smtp ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и вот функцию "отключает" - убрать нельзя) ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> можно
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что я через 7 дней выключаю после неоплаты
<uvvtu> привет реальным пацанам
<overhead> хай all, посоветуйте какую-нибудь free систему билинга для небольшой сети 100+ машин
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> а gnome vurtual fs случаем не поддерживает IMAP ?
<overhead> пробовал traffpro, нашел только 1.1.8 в свободном доступе, и тот не хочет собирать timer демона
<overhead> и доступа в админку нету
<overhead> или просто скажите squid поддерживает проверку mac-адресов?
<inkvizitor68sl> overhead, DHCP прикрути и проверку мак+IP
<overhead> inkvizitor68sl, чем проверку мак+ип организовать, dhcp уже поднял
<inkvizitor68sl> гм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну фик нает)
<overhead> inkvizitor68sl, думал squid через nat пустить, но поддерживает ли squid проверку маков?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<overhead> а то просто по ип как-то ваще лево, никакой защиты же
<butey> Люди всем здрасте))проблека такая: поставил убунту 10.10 все замечательно,но частота экрана больше 60гц не ставится. на винде 85 спокойно выдает.видюшка встроенная.материнка asus P5GZ-MX. на офф сайте дров не нашел в инете тоже.что делать?
<overhead> inkvizitor68sl, вот блин и решений то больше нету
<butey> butey (19.11.2010 21:43)
<butey> Люди всем здрасте))проблека такая: поставил убунту 10.10 все замечательно,но частота экрана больше 60гц не ставится. на винде 85 спокойно выдает.видюшка встроенная.материнка asus P5GZ-MX. на офф сайте дров не нашел в инете тоже.что делать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> butey: у тебя что там lspci выдет по поводу видео?
<butey> эм..а что это такое?(я с линью не в дружбе..чайнег..буквально 2 дня с ней работаю)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Зачем писать что чайник и тому подобное)
<butey> ну..чтобы не ругались что возможно глупые вопросы задаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сразу жеание отбивает помагать) и с линью не в дружбе . Уважай себя вбей в гугл и ответ сразу ясен будет
<overhead> короче сквид умеет проверять маки, надо только его пересобрать с --enable-arp-acl )
<butey> вот давай тока желание помогать пока попридержи пожалста чтоб не убегало)щаас поговорим с гуглей.
<Offoffoff1> overhead: В Убунту squid умеет работать с mac без пересборки. Убунту думает о нас!
<overhead> буду дебиан ставить, там php старый, 5.3 никто не поддерживает)
<overhead> Offoffoff1, реально?
<overhead> Offoffoff1, а че делать с 5.3 php, 5.2 туда никак не ставится, а drupal с ним не робит
<AlexeyKud> ку всем
<butey> ку
<AlexeyKud> Вопрос дня=) Сижу на ubunt'e пол года. Все вроде поставил - все работает. Что можно еще сделать? Как работоспособность увеличить?
<skai> AlexeyKud: валерьяночки попей
<Offoffoff1> overhead: есть решение
<overhead> а это его чисто каноникал собрали или он в дебиане тоже ставится с мак=суппортом ?
<overhead> Offoffoff1, какое
<Offoffoff1> overhead: поставить 10.04
<AlexeyKud> Он и стоит =)
<overhead> Offoffoff1, там 5.2 ?
<butey> sudo lspci выдает о видеоадаптере:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<butey>  
<Offoffoff1> overhead: и виртуальные машины никто не отменял
<overhead> Offoffoff1, не
<overhead> Offoffoff1,  вирт не хочу
<Offoffoff1> overhead: поставь 8.04
<overhead> Offoffoff1,  там даже графики не будет
<Offoffoff1> overhead: а зафига она тебе на сервере?
<Offoffoff1> overhead: ты здоров? Сервер и графика - несовместимы.
<overhead> Offoffoff1, overhead> Offoffoff1,  там даже графики не будет
<AlexeyKud> =)может тогда поставить win3.11 ? =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> butey: я бы сделал так . Сгенерировал бы xorg.conf потом в нем прописал все что мне нужно. Не знаю насколько ето правельный способ но у меня работал)
<Offoffoff1> overhead: поставь виртуалку - 1 гиг диска всего.
<overhead> Offoffoff1,  зачем?
<Offoffoff1> overhead: и пользуйся нужной версией сервера и PHP
<AlexeyKud> Есть кто ядро пересобирал?
<butey> [v-8]_jupiter: а теперь можно чуть чуть подробнее?
<Offoffoff1> AlexeyKud: зачем? ну я.
<skai> AlexeyKud: есть.но мой совет с валерьянкой тебе полезней
<overhead> Offoffoff1, виртуалку сервера в сервер, где предназначение маршрутизатор + сайтохостинг ?
<overhead> не проще ли сервер норм сделать
<Offoffoff1> overhead: ну сделай нормальный сервер
<Offoffoff1> overhead: кроме того, есть обходы. Я же как-то поставил в 10.10 Wordpress
<Offoffoff1> overhead: и друпал ставил, но он мне чем-то не понравился.
<overhead> там такие костыли
<[v-8]_jupiter> butey: генерируй xorg.conf => потом правишь его (почитай о нем в нем все понятно) ,а далше копируешь в /etc/X11/ и стартуешь X
<overhead> squid дебиановский маки держит?
<overhead> кстати как пофиксить grub чтобы он не отключал таймер, при запуске без клавы сервака
<DebianClone> Чего меня отовсюду гонят? :)
<overhead> а то убунта сервер такая убунта
<overhead> даже выставленные таймеры в 0 не помогают, висит менюшка выбора
<AlexeyKud> Еще вопрос для всех. Есть модем YOTA JINGL. Что с дровами от него? кто знает?
<niketa> Всем привет.Тут опять столкнулся с проблемой.На 10.4  в визуальныъ эффектах если включить Экстра - то появлялись забавные эффекты.а в 10.10 этот режим не включается
<niketa> хотя дрова стоят на видюху и rendering yes
<butey> [v-8]_jupiter: так..ну в принципе понял. еще проблема: cтоит вроде русская раcкладка но каждую cекyнду переключается на англ
<sindikat> Привет всем! Кто знает, как настроить Postfix, чтоб он отправлял письма через Mutt? ну или подскажите, что почитать.
<AlbertR|alt> люди подскажите почему когда запускается кроном команда пишет sh: let: not found, а если в консоли то все работает??
<Megido> читы на warzone нает кто?
<niketa> есть кто мозговитый ?
<inkvizitor68sl> niketa, ccsm запусти
<AlbertR|alt> все, решил уже сам
<butey> проблема: cтоит вроде русская раcкладка но каждую cекyнду переключается на англ
<inkvizitor68sl> butey, aptitude update
<butey> butey@butey-P5GZ-MX:~$ aptitude update
<butey> Приложение 'aptitude' может быть найдено в следующих пакетах:
<butey>  * aptitude
<butey>  * aptitude-gtk
<butey> Попробуйте: sudo apt-get install <выбранный пакет>
<Offoffoff1> butey: sudo apt-get update
<skai> butey:
<uburuntu> народ, можно ли перенести закладки и настройки из оперы в фаерфокс?
<skai> butey: астройках репозиториев надо включить обновления proposed, потом обновить список пакетов, потом поставить обновление для gnome-settings-daemon, потом перелогиниться
<niketa> inkvizitor68sl в терминале просто вбить?
<skai> uburuntu: закладки - да
<niketa> inkvizitor68sl что это такое ?
<niketa> inkvizitor68sl я о  ccsm
<uburuntu> skai, а каким образом?
<skai> uburuntu: первое что приходит на ум - экспорт закладок в опере в фаил(она должна умет)+импорт из этого фаула в фф
<uburuntu> мне тоже самое пришло в голову, но не могу найти нужный пункт в фф
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: ну это же GUI
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: ну тыкайся же
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: Зайди в закладки
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: управление закладками
<uburuntu> Offoffoff1, сделал) спасибо)
<uburuntu> я в общих настройках искал :)
<inkvizitor68sl> niketa, да
<niketa> окей.щас тока ребутнусь
<butey> Спасибо.проблема с раскладкой решена
<butey> а где можно достать основные команды терминала?
<sindikat> butey попробуй прописать help, потом пропиши info bash и читай. это первое, что мне вголову пришло
<niketa> все равно не работает.Компиз стоит но эффекты в нем не работают
<sindikat> хотя не, info bash ерунду выдаёт
 * skai чует, что фраза "первое что в голову пришло" станет сегодня катч фразой дня...
<butey> ))весело живете ребят)
<skai> butey: скачай для начала архив журнала линукс формат с их сайта(уже доступно по ноябрь 2009 помоему нахаляву).и читай до просветления
<sindikat> butey, ну начни с этого например: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_02_02.html
<sindikat> для просветления ещё можно читать info coreutils
<butey> спасибо за совет.вот только времени не хватает для чтения литературы...я по ассемблеру то для учебы не могу никак начать читать не то что убунту..
<sindikat> butey, если нет времени учить команды, то и не учи, пользуйся пока графическими приложениями. я серьёзно.
<CEKTAHT> привееет
<butey> графикой не так удобно как терминалом пользоваться((консольно все гараздо быстрее получается
<sindikat> butey, ну тогда действительно придётся много читать. команды man и info, а также сайт tldp.org - твои друзья
<butey> щаа погоди запишу)
<Offoffoff1> CEKTAHT: ты из наших? www.ubuntology.ru ?
<sindikat> и не пытайся выучить все команды сразу, лучше от простого к сложному ;)
<CEKTAHT> Оо
<CEKTAHT> а что ?
<butey> sindikat: я привык учить команды по мере необходимости их использования)
<CEKTAHT> Offoffoff1: а что ?
<Offoffoff1> CEKTAHT: обращаешь неверных?
<Offoffoff1> CEKTAHT: веруешь в Убунту?
<CEKTAHT> йес!
<Volkodav> san4o: привет
<sindikat> butey, ещё есть замечательный сайт со всякими изощрёнными командами, которые выполняют какие-нибудь хитрозакрученные команды типа "удалить рекурсивно все пустые папки" итп. записывай: http://www.commandlinefu.com
<san4o> Volkodav: привет меломан
<Offoffoff1> CEKTAHT: А жертвы? Жертвы как приносите?
<Volkodav> не в курсе cover manager куда смотрит ?
<Volkodav> мой ничего не видит в упор
<Volkodav> ни местные файлы
<Volkodav> или интернет должен тащить собак такой
<CEKTAHT> Offoffoff1: вин7-любов выпускаем кровь на ритуальном 2U серве
<CEKTAHT> одноюнитовый не подойдет
<CEKTAHT> только в 2 юнита
<butey> дайте кто-нибудь совет))как мне родителей с форточек перевести на пингвинов не применяя насилия над личностью?)
<san4o> Volkodav: о каком проигрывателе идет речь ?
<CEKTAHT> а режем лиц диском винд
<Volkodav> qmmp
<edgbla> butey: я легко перевёл, потому как винду съедали вирусы за два месяца.
<edgbla> правда дуалбут оставил на всякий, но в винде инет закрыл))
<butey> edgbla: мои форточки едятся больше игрушками младшего брата чем вирусами...какой дурак ваще реестр придумал..просто у меня перевести предков на чтото новое это нечто нереальное...я с хр на 7 перевел насильственным образом снеся хрюнделя к чертям
<edgbla> ну ты говорил про родителей, им кроме инета кина и музыки не надо ничего обычно.
<edgbla> картинки ещё.
<Offoffoff1> butey: тупо поставить и всё.
<butey> она стоит но они ее никак не воспринимают и приходится для них форточку держать
<Offoffoff1> butey: удали
<Offoffoff1> butey: и все диски со злом тоже изничтожь на шреддере
<Offoffoff1> butey: покажи, кто в доме хозяин
<Offoffoff1> butey: компьютера.
<niketa> ну почему же у меня не работает Ультра режим  в виз.эфектах.в 10.4 работало
<butey> niketa: странно уменя прекрасно работает
<uburuntu> niketa, драйвера для видеокарты стоят?
<niketa> все стоит.просто речь идет о нетбуке.... рендеринг yes
<niketa> все стоит.....
<niketa> но не ралотает...и эффекты в компизе тоже
<niketa> не пашут
<sindikat> niketa, а какой нетбук?
<Angel_ok> Добрый вечер, всем
<Angel_ok> подскажите, пожалуйста, как зайти в консоль гостевой оси?
<Angel_ok> контр+альт+ф1  выбивает мою консоль, а не гостевой оси
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<jillsmitt> Angel_ok, виртуальная машина какая?
<Angel_ok> jillsmitt: лайф сиди дебиан
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: VirtualBox или qemu?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: VirtualBox
<Angel_ok> клавиатуру захватило.. в текстовом редакторе печатает
<Angel_ok> а вот в консоль(
<uburuntu> походу нужно дополнения гостевой ОС ставить.
<xabar> шалом!
<Offoffoff1> xabar: мархабан!
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, они у тебя стоят?
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: незнаю.. ничего не ставил. как проверить?
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, когда зайдешь в ОС, полазь в меню, что сверху. Не помню в какой вкладке, но там должно это быть
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: искать "дополнения гостевой ОС"?
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, что-то типа того) а гостевая ОС какая?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: chvt
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: man chvt
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: дебиан...нашел только лайф сиди.. а хочу обыкновенную консольную
<Angel_ok> а из оф сайта ничего не ставится(
<Angel_ok> не пойму что за бред... пробывал обе архитектуры
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: спасибо, почитаю
<Offoffoff1> sudo chvt 0
<Angel_ok>  Offoffoff1: chvt: VT_ACTIVATE: Нет такого устройства или адреса
<Offoffoff1> ого
<Offoffoff1> а 1
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: получилось) спасибо.
<niketa> sindikat  нетбук samsung nc10
<niketa> дело в том что на 10.4 все работало а  на 10.10 увы нет
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ага... с тебя $5
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: тогда я еще пару вопросов задам)
<Offoffoff1> это уже $10
<Angel_ok> я хочу что бы в дебиан осталась одна консоль (без гуи). удаление ксорга и гнома достаточно?
<Angel_ok> и удалять их через remove?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: да
<Angel_ok> сейчас попробую
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: а сразу нельзя было сервер ставить?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: я хотел сразу поставить только консольный, но не загружается ни амд64 ни ай386
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: а чего пишет?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: у тебя 64битная ОС?
<Angel_ok> ничего.. запускаю виртуалку, черный экран и курсор. больше ничего не происходит. а с ай386  не корректно отображается меню установки (все в полосочку).
<Angel_ok> да. у меня 64битная
<Angel_ok> может просто посоветуешь что ИМЕННО качать?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: Ubuntu же качать
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: да я б с удовольствием))  только вот надо именно дебиан
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: а порядок загрузки? Первый CDROM?
<Angel_ok> да
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: исообраз правильно подмонтирован?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: я его только указал в виртуал боксе. этого достаточно (проверял на других дистрибутивах)
<Angel_ok> вот что мне скачать чтобы была одна консоль? http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#stable
<niketa> так.люди.помогите переустановить драйвера на GMA видео карту в нетбуке.мне давно кто то писал код которыйсразу содержал и репозиторий и пакеты что мне нужны.очень прошу  помочь
<Offoffoff1> niketa: xorg-edgers
<Offoffoff1> niketa: они тебе нужны.
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: netinstall.iso
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: есть интернет же?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: доставишь то, что именно тебе нужно
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: а разве businesscard не то же самое?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ну бизнескард подразумевает иксы
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: есть. но хотелось бы уже готовый продукт
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: а нетинстал, нет?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: тогда Ubuntu Servere ;t
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: Debian подразумевает дотачивание, допиливание
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: это почти генту, но с пакетами.
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: спасибо, сейчас попробую поточить нетинстал)
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: а вот Ubuntu Server - уже готовое решение. Многие пакеты по дефолту настроены нормально
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: да, согласен. хорошее решение. но повторюсь - надо дебиан (такое задание)
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ну тогда netinstall - сделай свое собственное решение.
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: уже запускаю....
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: потом наготовишь образов.
<amgarchIn9> что за апдейт такой на 179 пакетов вышел?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: т.е. после установки и настройки дебиана закатать его на болванку?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ну сначала образ виртуалки. А потом можешь и iso сотворить
<niketa> в писке пакетов такого нету xorg-edgers
<Offoffoff1> niketa: Равшан?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: хорошо, спасибо... только вот до этого надо еще дойти)
<Offoffoff1> niketa: разумеется нету... Это PPA
<Offoffoff1> niketa: подключай и пользуйся
<niketa> )
<niketa> полное название какое ?
<Offoffoff1> niketa: тупо поищи в интернетах
<Offoffoff1> niketa: не?
<Offoffoff1> niketa: я ищу за деньги же ж :-)
<Angel_ok> niketa: да да... я ему уже 10 баксов торчу
<uburuntu> Offoffoff1, помнишь я спрашивал про программу, которая распознает песни и автоматически меняет из названия и метаданные на настоящие?
<jah-man> всем привет...
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: да написал её?
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: молодец
<uburuntu> да не) я нашел существующую) http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardTagger
<uburuntu> может кому пригодится)
<Offoffoff1> есть в репах
<Offoffoff1> uburuntu: sudo apt-get install picard
<jah-man> спасибо)
<jah-man> мне пригодится
<uburuntu> я уже установил и эффэктивно использую)
<uburuntu> эффективно* пожалуйста)
<Offoffoff1> вот как полезно посидеть на этом канале
<jah-man> у меня музыки гигов 20 и не везде теги одинаковые...путаница иногда получается)
<uburuntu> jah-man, та же проблема была) но  к сожалению не все российские песни распознает
<Offoffoff1> дык наполняйте базу
<jah-man> у меня из русского мало)
<jah-man> ну если только пятница и нойз..
<Offoffoff1> нойз молодца
<uburuntu> я тоже так подумал у меня из русских только Ария)
<Offoffoff1> политический. Ему надо Убунту пользовать.
<Angel_ok> ростолкуйте что за "теги". это типо информация которая заложена в файле?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ну да.. Автор, песня, альбом и т.д.
<uburuntu> ага, там год выпуска, альбом, композитор и т.д.)
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: текст песни например
<Angel_ok> и что прям все песни распознает?
<uburuntu> практически
<jah-man> русские не все. остальные практически да.
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ну ты попробуй же ж
<Angel_ok> меня в принципе устраивает название треков.. я лучше что нибудь другое понастраиваю.. хватает..
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: В линукс есть даже прога, в которой можно голосом рисовать
<Angel_ok> но ссылочку запишу, мож когда вернусь к этому. спасибо.
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: ))) эт как)))
<Angel_ok> влево!!! вправо!!
<Angel_ok> я сказал влево!!
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: а вот так.
<uburuntu> линк в студию)
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: alchemy
<uburuntu> ща заценим)
<uburuntu> надо же... что только не придумают!
<Angel_ok> E: Не удалось найти пакет alchemy
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: http://al.chemy.org/
<Angel_ok> по видюшке че-то прикольное
<Angel_ok> :)
 * jah-man thinking... them belly full, but we hungry...
<Angel_ok> скачал архив http://al.chemy.org/downloads/Alchemy-007.tar.gz   я так понимаю прогу надо компилить?
 * VMV посмотрел нового Гарри Поттера..
<Megido> как в варзоне чит прописать?
<uburuntu> нее, распакуй, разреши выполнение файла .jar и запускай его
<niketa> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/Maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<niketa> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/Maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<niketa> Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались, они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии
 * Megido тоже несмотрел ету гадость
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: а... понятно.. а то конфигуре не найден)
<niketa> что за бред...5 мин назад все работало ! пока дрвоа на видюху не снес
<Offoffoff1> niketa: ну дак поставь обратно
<niketa> так мне с этого репа нужны дрова )
<Offoffoff1> niketa: вот это подключи ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<uburuntu> Призапуске алхимии говорит, что по крайней мере должен быть установлен хотя бы один модуль.
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: не получается. выставил позволять выполнение файла как программы, а он мне открывает содержимое jar пакета
<Offoffoff1> niketa: через sudo add-apt-reposotory ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: java -jar прога
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, правой кнопкой жми и открывай через OpenJDK
<Angel_ok> уже открыл. спасибо
<Angel_ok> и че? курсором рисую. микрофон включен , но ничего не происходит
<uburuntu> тоже самое)
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: ну руки же
<Angel_ok> зато я очень громко слышу как я печатаю)
<niketa> там нету дров под интел гма карты
<Angel_ok> дык голосом говорил
<niketa> так тчо с x swat брать буду
<Offoffoff1> niketa:                  xserver-xorg-video-intel                -  а это чо?
<Offoffoff1> niketa: глазки разуй :-)
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: настрой же ж... И песни пой.
<jah-man> кому идею на миллион долларов? х)
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: выставил mic shapes, правильно? ничего не рисуется
<uburuntu> jah-man, ну-ка?
<niketa> а как в терминале вбить чтоб он скачал мне  пакет именно с этого репозитория
<jah-man> uburuntu штрих...с маленьким валиком вместо кисточки.
<jah-man> ч)
<jah-man> х)
<Offoffoff1> niketa: подключи репу и обнови только необходимые драйверу пакеты
<Offoffoff1> niketa: если новый модуль для карты ставить, то возможно потребуется ворох библиотек и иксы новые и т.д.
<niketa> мен все новое надо
<niketa> что де качать ?
<Offoffoff1> niketa: чего качать?
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: ты настроил?
<Offoffoff1> niketa: тупо обнови                  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Offoffoff1> все остальное поддтянется
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, мануалчитоаю)
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, ман читаю
<uburuntu> жми Create и выбирай пункт MicSharpes
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: выбрал уже..ничего не рисует.. зато все слышут как я печатаю)
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: а у тебя получилось?
<uburuntu> какая-то шняга на экране творится))
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: от голоса?
<uburuntu> в Affect выбери MicExpand
<uburuntu> вроде да))
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: выбрал.. ни фига не рисует
<niketa> ввел этот реп.оставил тока его.обновил.выскачало  окно со спиком пакетов.море пакетов но нету intel
<Angel_ok> курсором прикольно получается... но меня не слышут
<niketa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<niketa> короче вот что пропишу
<uburuntu> я двигаю курсором, зажав его и пою песни Высоцкого
<Offoffoff1> niketa: ну валяй.. А еще synaptic есть
<Offoffoff1> niketa: не пробовал
<Offoffoff1> ?
<nap01eon> Всем привет
<Savinskij> Всем привет. Люди, такая проблема! Использую Empathy 2.32.0.1, да пришла беда с аськой. Через jabber могу зайти, а вот напрямую через icq - нет. Пишет: ошибка сети. Хотя всё в норме. Порт 5190, Сервер: login.icq.com. В чём проблема?? Может кто подсказать??
<uburuntu> Savinskij, щас у себя посмотрю
<Offoffoff1> Savinskij: это лик зла на тебя смотрит. Уйди из icq
<Offoffoff1> Savinskij: и познаешь счастие.
<uburuntu> лучше всего использовать другой клиент эмпати имеет мало вункций
<Savinskij> И сойдёт на меня благодать господня, и раскроются небеса?? :)))
<Offoffoff1> Savinskij: Подсказка: просто ФСБ неудобно читать зашифрованные сообщения. Ведь теперь это российский сервер.
<uburuntu> что-то с запятыми у меня сегодня проблема..
<uburuntu> Savinskij, у меня работает... но все-равно совет - используй другой клиент)
<Savinskij> :) А какой посоветуете??
<Savinskij> Может Ping?
<Angel_ok> Savinskij: у меня ping. мне нравится
<Nor8> Заметки из Томбой где сохраняются, кто подскажет?
<uburuntu> Savinskij, юзаю qutIM, довольно функциональная прога
<Angel_ok> Nor8: заметки: ~/.local/share/tomboy/ конфиги: ~/.config/tomboy/ кэш: ~/.cache/tomboy/ логи: ~/.config/tomboy/tomboy.log ~ это, разумеется, домашняя папка пользователя
<Angel_ok> Nor8: юзай поиск. это первый результат
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Ок, спасибо
<Angel_ok> Nor8: пожалуйста
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, работает алхимия?
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: да нет.. я уже забил. и так отвлекся от дела.. а ты как картину нарисовал?
<uburuntu> картиной ее не назовешь, но каку-маляку нарисовал ;)
<Angel_ok> у меня другая проблема. у меня 64 архитектура, а при уставке дебиан нетинстал выбивает что у меня не 64, а i686
<Angel_ok> хотя uname -a пишет что у меня 64
<Angel_ok> что за бред
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Что инсталлируешь?
<Angel_ok> uburuntu: приловчишься скоро.. будешь выставлять на продажу
<Angel_ok> Nor8: в виртуалке дебиан нетинстал
<artus> Angel_ok: а нафиг те надо 64?
<uburuntu> Angel_ok, ну так попробуй i686
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Твм нужно указать, наверное, что у тебя система х-64, а то по умолчанию он 32-ую создаст
<Angel_ok> да. буду пробывать.. только почему такое пишет. ведь у меня 64!
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Виртуалбокосм ставишь?
<Angel_ok> Nor8: да
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Создай сразу 64-битную ось
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Там есть выбор
<Angel_ok> Nor8: при создании машины?
<Nor8> да
<artus> а стянуть обрас x64 не ?
<Savinskij> Ок :) Спасибо за совет :) Раз сегодня день ответов, то может подскажите ещё в одном вопросе?? :)) Проблема такая: поставил ubuntu 10.10 1,5 суток гонял комп. Всё работало стабильно. Поставил Virtual Box, обновил ось. Теперь работает некоторое время и... Симптом 1: Откл
<Savinskij> ючается изменение яркости моника в ноуте. Только после отключения-включения экрана виден результат. Симптом 2: Проблемы с вводом текста. Ввод не равномерный. То несколько букв сразу. Рестарт x-сервера не решает ни одной из проблем. Симптом 3: После пе
<Savinskij> резагрузки раньше вис на загрузке биоса, статус бар под логотипом acer, и не включалась подсветка. Был один вариант - выдернуть питание и аккум. После такой жести всё норм грузилось. Обновил биос - получил изменения: теперь подсветка есть на загрузке б
<Savinskij> иоса, но сё равно виснет, а потом перезагружается. А раньше просто висел :)) И пока акб не отключишь и зарядку тоже - не загрузишь комп. С виндой всё в порядке. Бывают лаги с подсветкой как в симптоме 1, но дальше этого не заходит
<Savinskij> Кто что думает по этому поводу??
<Angel_ok> Nor8: нету такого
<artus> Nor8: это где ты там такое нашол?
<Nor8> Angel_ok: создай Убунту 64 или просто линукс, он сам инструкции включит
<dinya24> !nick dinay24
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick dinay24'
<artus> че за бред? какой выбор ? выбор на етапе скачки образа с инсталяхой
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Кто какой плейер юзает для прослушивания mp3 файлов с музыкой?
<Nor8> Angel_ok: При создании машины
<Megido> Ivan_the_Terribl: винамп блин
<Nor8> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<Nor8> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<uburuntu> 	
<artus> Nor8: какие нафиг инструкции если он будет скармливать образ x86? максисем что может быть это оптимизация
<uburuntu> Savinskij, на форум напиши ;)
<artus> *максимум
<Nor8>  artus: Он же сказал, что у него 64-битный образ
<Angel_ok> Nor8: при создании машины выбираю дебиан.. а про архитектуру там ничего нет.. но я щас сначала попробую i386
<artus> Ivan_the_Terribl: deadbeef
<Nor8> Angel_ok:  У тебя виртуалбокс какой?
<Ivan_the_Terribl>  Amarok  в кедах меня устраивает, но в гноме он как-то странно работает.
<artus> если у него образ x64  то и поставитцо 64
<Angel_ok> Nor8: 3.1.6 OSE
<Angel_ok> artus: неставицо
<artus> у тя хост система 64 ?
<Angel_ok> пишет что у меня не 64, а i686
<Nor8> Angel_ok:  Новую верси скачать с сайта не судьба?
<Angel_ok> дык, последнюю качал
<artus> у тя вбокс 64 ?
<Nor8> Angel_ok:  Тебе ж говорят, твм две строки версия и разрядность оси
<Savinskij> uburuntu: Да просто тут людей больше. Думал коллективным разумом проблему одолеть :) На форуме ждать, думаю долго. А здесь активное обсуждение :)
<Nor8>  Ivan_the_Terribl: Exaile попробуй
<artus> Savinskij: ключевая фраза обновил ось )
<artus> Savinskij:  вобщем логи надо смотреть ) /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg /var/log/syslog
<Angel_ok> Nor8: http://savepic.net/250446.png вот. там нету разрядности системы
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Там же должен быть и дебиан х64
<Nor8> Так же как и Убунту и еще пачка известных дистров
<Nor8> У тебя у самого какая ось стоит, 64-битная?
<Angel_ok> Nor8: оно не скриншотит.. но там только один дебиан
<Savinskij> artus: Nov 19 11:21:59 Kelvin-Laptop kernel: [45621.504039] ACPI Exception: AE_TIME, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] (20100428/evregion-474)
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Значит криво у тебя все встало
<Savinskij> Nov 19 11:21:59 Kelvin-Laptop kernel: [45621.504055] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.AMW0.WMCA] (Node f70238d0), AE_TIME
<Savinskij> Вот нашёл такое дело. Но как это исправить??
<Angel_ok> Nor8: посмотрим. спасибо.
<artus> Savinskij: на itpaste.ru кинь логии
<Nor8> Angel_ok:  VirtualBox 3.2.10 for Linux  последняя версия
<Nor8> Angel_ok:  А не 3.1.6
<Angel_ok> Nor8: хорошо, спасибо, но я уже гружу i386
<artus> Angel_ok: а uname -a у тебя что говорит?
<Nor8> Angel_ok: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Angel_ok> artus: Linux angelok-laptop 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:52:42 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Nor8, да, вроде неплохой плейер, спасибо, поработаю с ним!
<artus> Angel_ok: а ты точно не x86 вбокс поставил?
<Nor8> Ivan_the_Terribl: Да, плеер неплохой, сам им пользуюсь. Посмотри audacious еще
<Angel_ok> artus: ничего я там такого не выставлял(
<artus> Ivan_the_Terribl: попробуй дедбиф ) играет все что можно ... и не перегручен всякой бякой )
<Savinskij> artus: А дальше что??
<artus> Savinskij: а логи где ?
<uburuntu> а какой плеер добавляет в дорожки изображение альбома?
<Savinskij> Сек :)
<masterx2> Какой IDE под С для новичка на убунте?
<artus> vim
<masterx2> смешно
<masterx2> чтоб с подсказками и тестовым пуском
<jah-man> урааааа) я таки пофиксил этот баг с апплетом клавиатуры..^__^
<artus> ниразу )
<artus> сешной вопрос от "новичка в убунту"
<artus> jah-man: наконецто ) как ?
<jah-man> может не себе..
<jah-man> artus скачал обновленный gnome-settings-daemon)
<artus> хех
<yurau> как дела?
<Nor8> Angel_ok: Тебе скрин скинуть или на слово поверишь, что есть выбор 64-битной  машины?
<jah-man> и еще я научился юзать dpkg)
<artus> jah-man: молодца )
<Angel_ok> Nor8: поверю на слово, но раз уж скрин есть и если не трудно...
<artus> jah-man: для полдного щастья осталось освоить  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot ))
<jah-man> Оо что это блин?
<jah-man> компиляция исходников?
<artus> сборка deb )
<jah-man> круууто) ф rfakeroot это что за параметр?
<jah-man> *а
<Nor8> Angel_ok: На примере убунту http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8281/97975475.png
<Angel_ok> Nor8:  и такое же в дебиан?
<Savinskij> artus: http://itpaste.ru/211321
<Nor8> Angel_ok: И дебиан и федора и ред хат и так далее
<Angel_ok> где искать снимки сделаные в виртулбоксе  через Машина-Сделать снимок?
<Nor8> Angel_ok: В папке виртуалбокса
<masterx2> не у кого не было проблем с мышами A4-Tech?
<Nor8> видисо
<Angel_ok> Nor8: значит это в новой версии виртуалбокса, обновлюсь посмотрю. спасибо за беспокойство
<jah-man> у всех такие проблемы)
<artus> Savinskij: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1252&bih=835&q=ACPI+Error:+Method+parse/execution+failed++AE_TIME&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Nor8> masterx2: В каких приложениях?
<masterx2> пвь
<masterx2> gdm
<Nor8> masterx2: Писали, что они вообще как то неохотно работают с убунту
<masterx2> блин
<jah-man> пофиксено это..
<jah-man> юзайте гугл.
<Nor8>  jah-man: пруф
<jah-man> щас будет
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: грязная ложь... Я гарантирую это.
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: Веруй в Убунту и пребудет тебе!
<jah-man> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=118600.0 5-й пост.
<jah-man> и 7-й тоже
<Megido> как долго может работать chown?
<DarthWantuz> Offoffoff1: привет
<Savinskij> artus: Спасибо :) Оказывается проблема не только моя :) А как справится с ней - сё равно никто не знает
<masterx2> найс, спасибо
<Offoffoff1> DarthWantuz: !
<jah-man> masterx2 http://av-school.ru/blogs/comment/mp/2445 вот тоже вариант
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Написано: "Господу, твоему Богу, поклоняйся и Ему одному служи". Матф.4:10  Так что, изыди
<artus> Savinskij: ))) смотри багрепорты .. мож там решение есть )
<artus> Savinskij: или даунгруйдся )
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: А я тебе и не запрещаю.
<artus> *дайнгрейдся
<artus> рррррррррр... очепяткл
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: Ты веруй в Убунту главное... В рамках твоего компа.
<Megido> artus: так ! !omg
<Megido> !omg
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: а чего ты там веруешь снаружи - без разницы
<parfux> а почему бы вам в xorg.conf явно не указать устройство ввода
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: А, занервничал, еретик! В печь тебя без разговоров! :P
<parfux> например /dev/input/event5
<parfux> должно помочь
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: эээм?
<Megido> parfux: насколько мне известно последние хы без конфига прекарасно работают
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: Убунту же только для компьютеров - я всегда говорил. Убунту толерантна всем бесполезным религиям..
<Megido> или на убунту ето не распространяеца?
<parfux> да, с помощью HAL
<Nor8> Меня вот такоф вопрос с мышью интересует, поддерживает линукс аппаратное ускорение частоты опроса усб порта через мышь или нужно руками разгонять?
<parfux> но можно явно вписать
<artus> нал не нужен ) ксорга с головой )
<parfux> Identifier     "Mouse0"
<parfux>     Driver         "synaptics"
<parfux>     Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<parfux>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
<Nor8>  artus: Нал очень даже нужен, любой банкир тебе скажет))))
<artus> ))
<Megido> кто играл в warzone?
<Nor8> Я
<Megido> как читы ввести?
<Nor8> Ахахаха
<jah-man> ай-ай-ай...
<Nor8> Ты уже забанен))))
<jah-man> читы - плохо.
<Megido> че ржете я пакурить пришол и узнал че там таймер есть и осталось 11 минут
<Megido> а нада еще 2 базы рвзнести
<Savinskij> artus: дело в том что я не очень уж прошарен в linux. Я пока постигаю, книжки читаю, а сам разобраться в логах и найти решение пока не способен :(
<Savinskij> Но всё равно спасибо за помощь :)
<Megido> Savinskij: там все белым по черному (у кого каг) написано
<artus> Savinskij: вот потому что читаеш книжки лохматого года ) гугл тебя спасет и направит на путь истинный )
<Megido> Nor8: гри как чит ввести :D
<Nor8> Megido: Читерастам не помогаю))))
<Megido> Nor8: ойойой
<Nor8> Megido: А то :P
<Savinskij> artus: да сперва нужно постичь основу основ. Команд запас приобрести и т.п. :)
<Megido> Nor8: так давай не *** и говори каг :D
<Nor8> Megido: ввв.гугль.ком
<Megido> Savinskij: ну ет да rm -rf / выучил надеюсь?
<artus> Savinskij: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox вот те запас команд ) посему мож не паритцо а обучатцо поиску нужной инфы)
<Megido> Nor8: сам туды иди там выдает тока версии на винду
<Savinskij> Ну так :))
<Megido> а по версию на никсах там ниче не написано
<artus> Savinskij: Megido без * не сработаеть )
<Megido> откройте чат , напишите чит . . .
<Megido> где там чат???
<kaljan> !луктуд
<kaljan> !kernel
<Megido> жмеш ентер * ака варик 2, ниче
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<kaljan> вот оно, понеслась!
<kaljan> сеня 3 часа мучал модем , там стоит линукс, очень занятно
<Savinskij> artus: Да просто сегодня не склонен к решению особых задач с питанием. Завтра в универе контрольная. Времени особо нет.
<Megido> на модеме? :D
<kaljan> да, d-ling 2500u
<kaljan> через телнет заходишь и там линукс
<Megido> kaljan: ну и у мну такойже
<Megido> :D
<SergeyIT> вспоминал, как эта штука называется - оказывается луктуд! )
<kaljan> я залез, чето сбросил сдуру
<Megido> ето каг?
<Megido> Savinskij: есть нада каждый день!
<kaljan> 2 часа вбивал , перезагружал, думал че не хочет работать, позвонил в техподдержку, сказали другие настройки, перенастроил модем как роутер а не бридж
<Megido> а у тя че бридж был?
<Savinskij> :)) ACPI - это же питание
<Megido> Savinskij: ая панятия неимею D
<Savinskij> Megido: А что же имеешь??
<Savinskij> :)
<Megido> kaljan: а как ты попадаеш на тот комп?
<kaljan> на какой )
<kaljan> на модем ? :)
<Megido> kaljan: ну там де линь метсто венды
<kaljan> О_о
<kaljan> я тебя не понял )
<Megido> на модем ты никак не попадеш
<kaljan> а
<DarthWantuz> Megido: винда на модеме? не смещи мои тапочки
<kaljan> ну, напрямую подрубаюсь, пишу telnet -> open 192.168.1.1
<kaljan> логинюсь и там линукс )
<Megido> ты либо попадеш в его настрйки несли зайдеш  слокалки либо попадеш на сервер (фтп, апач там) либо ваще никуда не попадеш если порты не проброшены
<Megido> DarthWantuz: ето он такое сказал
<Megido> читай внимательней
<kaljan> О_о
<masterx2> icq совсем прикрыла альтернативные клиенты чтоли?
<DarthWantuz> Megido: он не говорил про винду ни слова
<kaljan> qip работает
<Megido> masterx2: SSl выруби
<kaljan> я про винду не говорил )
<DarthWantuz> masterx2: ICQ же владельцы Mail.ru купили
<Megido> kaljan: нач меня глючит :D
<DarthWantuz> и делают свой коварный план
<SergeyIT> sql - день пятый
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: qip работает через jabber
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: потому и работает
<SergeyIT> icq )))
<kaljan> ну, работает же! :D
<Megido> kaljan: че работает?
<kaljan> аська работает, и модем работает, все работает! )
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: дык пусть все ставят jabber-клиенты и будет счастие. ICQ - не существует же..
<Megido> kaljan: так замичатильна :D
<Nor8> Давео уже пора от ICQ избавляться
<Megido> пади папрыгай шоле
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: А Jabber - просто работает!
<Megido> Nor8: и покупать конверты?
<Nor8> Megido: Не, почтовых голубей
<kaljan> и jabber тоже работает! )
<Megido> Nor8: боюсь так далеко не долетят
<san4o> Megido: не, конверты щас только для взяток ... )
<Megido> san4o: гг
<Nor8> Megido: Долетят, что им еще делать то?
<masterx2> Empathy не подрубается по icq протоколу
<Megido> Nor8: через пол тихого океана никакой сраный голубь не пролетит :D
<kaljan> вот смотрите, в модеме ведь свое ядро, то есть в принципе я тоже могу сделать свое ядро, залить его на модем (ну а вдруг) и оно возможно будет работать ? :)
<SergeyIT> masterx2  вссе уже знают
<masterx2> а я вот нет
<Megido> ты че дураг???
<Megido> kaljan: там нет никакого я дра
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: жги, дорогой!
<Nor8> Megido:  Сраный не долетит, а вот специально тренированный, почтовый, легко
<Offoffoff1> Megido: есть.
<masterx2> ядро есть в персиках и орехах
<Megido> Offoffoff1: наелся уже
<SergeyIT> вертолет ешевле будет
<DarthWantuz> Mail.ru заставляет платить разработчиков альтернативных клиентов за каждого пользователя
<Nor8> Megido: Притом за 11-12 часов, не больше
<masterx2> <DarthWantuz> мы все умеем читать новост и
<Nor8> DarthWantuz:  Жаба то она такая, пределов не знает)))
<kaljan> а что там О_о
<DarthWantuz> Nor8: ну я давно уже пересел
<Nor8> DarthWantuz: Я и не был никогда толком)))
<Megido> kaljan: ну там есть такой маленький апач micro httpd называеца
<masterx2> как в x-chat обращаться к человеку?
<artus> уважительно )
<kaljan> э, уважаемый
<Megido> masterx2: примерна так: ей чилавека!!!
<masterx2> а серьёзно
<Nor8> masterx2: Насяльника
<artus> а серьезно то "почтенный"
<masterx2> да шутники
<Megido> о почтенный господин
<Megido> отак
<Nor8> masterx2: "Глубокоуважаемый имярек"
<masterx2> а потом спрашивают почему люди убивают других людей
<Megido> или великий ктулху
<Nor8> masterx2: "Не соблаговолите ли, Вы, помочь и так далее"
<kaljan>  /msg ?
<kaljan>  /help введи и посмотри, вдруг чо напишет
<Megido> kaljan: не
<artus> kaljan: он про приваты не спрашивал )
<Megido> kaljan: /part
<artus> Megido: таб тебя спасет )
<DarthWantuz> а вы знаете про микроблог через Jabber?
<masterx2> ну а на деле никто толком ничего не скажет..
<masterx2> понятно всё
<kaljan> masterx2: мне ж написали )
<Nor8> Зогадка, какая ось стоит на компах?   http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3259/28418878.png
<jah-man> Nor8 щас подумаем...
<kaljan> cmd.exe?
<kaljan> а не
<kaljan> не разглядел
<masterx2> кхм..
<Megido> utynf&
<artus> венда там
<Megido> виндуз 95?
<masterx2> мне поможет ктонить?
<Megido> masterx2: а ты кто?
<artus> masterx2: неа )
<DarthWantuz> Nor8: Haiku?
<kaljan> masterx2: напиши /help и посмотри
<SergeyIT> masterx2, спасение утопающих..... (а здесь только одтолкнуть могут)
<Nor8>  DarthWantuz: Да я не знаю сам, просто поржал на киношниками, которые в очередной раз попытались выдать какие-нибудь настройки биоса за ось или научную прогу
<kaljan> зато! оттолкнуть в сторону берега!
<jah-man> masterx2 а в чем проблема-то?
<masterx2> написал, список комманд без описания
<kaljan> ищи там /part
<Megido> Nor8: торчвуд пасматри
<Nor8>  Megido: А что там?
<Megido> у них там своя ось , вся в 3D :D
<kaljan> парол рыба-мечь!
<masterx2> как обращатся по нику
<Megido> Nor8: там еще в последней серии показывали как они из мака туда заходили :D
<masterx2> про парт уже посмеялись
<Megido> Nor8: как будто входили в матрицу
<Megido> masterx2: ша еще посмеемся
<jah-man> Nor8 a что за серия?
<jah-man> это os/2 какая то...
<Nor8> Megido: Так легко, в Дне Независимости могли же земным вирусом заразить инопланетную ось, а тут всего лишь в систему зайти
<Nor8> jah-man: Последняя самая
<Megido> jah-man: ето последняя серия большая такая 3 часа идет
<jah-man> 9-я?
<masterx2> т.е. тут мне не помогут7
<masterx2> ?
<Nor8> jah-man: да
<masterx2> почему?
<jah-man> megido в тбв серии по 20 минут..
<Megido> Nor8: ееее если добавить что на том компе ее небыло
<Nor8> masterx2: У тебя есть конкретный вопрос
<Megido> jah-man: че?
<Nor8> ?
<masterx2> есть
<Nor8> masterx2: задавай
<jah-man> -Megido- jah-man: ето последняя серия большая такая 3 часа идет
<Megido> jah-man: ну
<jah-man> megido это кадр из сериала теория большого взрыва. там серии по 20 минут
<Megido> jah-man: торчвуд идет 50 минут а 20 идут друзья , том и джери . . .
<kaljan> а это какая серия?
<jah-man> 9-я
<masterx2> Как обратиться к человеку по нику, вот как ты <Nor8> masterx2: задавай
<Megido> jah-man: какой кадр?
<jah-man> Megido причем тут торчвуд?
<Megido> jah-man: читай выше
<jah-man> >Nor8< Зогадка, какая ось стоит на компах?   http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3259/28418878.png
<Megido> jah-man: ето не о том
<Nor8> masterx2: Первые три буквы ника и жми таб
<masterx2> Nor8, сразу было сложно так ответить?
<jah-man> Nor8, это по-любому какие-то форточки
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: Убунту же!
<Megido> так нада опять торчвуд скачать
<Megido> поржать хоть
<Nor8>  masterx2:  Знаешь, сложновато без знания вопроса)) Я пытался, но мои экстрасенсорные способности ограничены из-за осенних холодов)))
<jah-man> Offoffoff1, присмотрись в верхнем правом углу кнопочки виндовые.
<Nor8> Megido: Там команда аж из 51-века))) Но по прежнему ездят на машинах с бензиновыми двигателями?)))
<masterx2> Nor8, всё-же я солью лог админам
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: это lxde
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: мало ли каких de нету.
<jah-man> да нихрена это не lxde
<kaljan> ну, кнопочки виндовые )
<Nor8> masterx2: Слей, слей, Павлик))
<jah-man> и градиент виндовый
<jah-man> и шрифт блин виндовый.
<Megido> да там не то  что кнопочки там неровный синий цвет окна
<kaljan> а на дальнем верхнем ? :)
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: и чо? Это Убунту.
<niketa> у меня в нетбуке процессор Атом 1.6 ГГц.Почему в системном мониторе написано что есть ЦП1 и ЦП2 ? в атоме же всего 1 ядро
<kaljan> и на котором за спиной ? :)
<Megido> niketa: 1 виртуальный
<jah-man> Offoffoff1, какие-то объективные доказательства привести сможешь?
<Offoffoff1> niketa: потому, что гладиол.... гипертрединг.
<Nor8> Megido:  Виндовые кнопки, но зачем настройки биоса запускать?)))
<Offoffoff1> jah-man: Вера.
<masterx2> Nor8, ещё чтонибуть есть сказать?
<kaljan> а ты посмотри на лицо его )
<jah-man> Nor8, там и нету настроек биоса..Оо
<kaljan> очень ехидное )
<Nor8> jah-man: На правом))
<Megido> на правом хрень каят
<Megido> фотки побольше нет?
<jah-man> nor8 присмотрись, сверху те же форточки...
<niketa> спасибо.информативно......по поводу того кстати что у меня не врубаются никакие эффекты я забил..на нетбуке они не нуны ) просто в нивере хотел показать как можно на рабочим столом извращаться
<jah-man> видно кнопочки...
<Nor8> jah-man: Ну так то да, но меню настроек биоса))
<jah-man> Nor8, значит виртуалка...Оо
<jah-man> или просто программа консольная
<kaljan> virtualbox? O_o
<jah-man> мб
<jah-man> чуть получше б качество
<kaljan> вопрос, а патч который ускоряет работу приложений на рабочем столе, когда будет?
<niketa> спасибо.информативно......по поводу того кстати что у меня не врубаются никакие эффекты я забил..на нетбуке они не нуны ) просто в нивере хотел показать как можно на рабочим столом извращаться
<niketa> сорри..слайно повторил
<SergeyIT> masterx2, на обиженых воду возят - НМ
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: он уже есть
<kaljan> а как зовется?
<Offoffoff1> kaljan: читай лор же ж
<VMV_> народ, как эклипс русифицировать?
<edgbla> он и так руссифицирован))
<VMV_> а где включить?
<edgbla> ну оно если локаль русская то и оно русское.
<edgbla> VMV_: eclipse-nls-ru?
<IchEsseDichAuf> как вывести команду из [detached] в консоли?
<Offoffoff1> IchEsseDichAuf: эээм? Ты пользовал screen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> тмукс
<IchEsseDichAuf> думаю, лекарство будет одинаковым
<edgbla> чего куда вывести?
<edgbla> VMV_: eclipse-nls-ru?
<zaga>  /msg nickserv register 006352 andrei.zag@gmail.com
<edgbla> ыыы
<zaga> df[f[f
<zaga> вахахаа
<IchEsseDichAuf> опа
<VMV_> а откуда? у меня в репах нету
<zaga> я ужасен
<zaga> драсти все
<VMV_> снова fail
<VMV_> )))
<zaga> как все поняли я новенький =)
<Offoffoff1> zaga: жжжошь дорогой
<zaga> +1
<zaga> ага
<zaga> :D
<IchEsseDichAuf> так вот, как вывести команду из фона?
<edgbla> fg
<Offoffoff1> zaga: andrei.zag@gmail.com - странно...пароль к ящику не подходит.
<zaga> первый опыт с иркой, ну кто не облажался в первый раз, товарищи? ))
<Offoffoff1> IchEsseDichAuf: kill не?
<zaga> конечно нет :D
<IchEsseDichAuf> fg не достаёт
<VMV_> edgbla, так что там? с какого репа ставить-то?
<edgbla> IchEsseDichAuf: а оно вообще в jobs есть?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нету его в джобс, покрайней мере fg мне так сообщает.
<IchEsseDichAuf> процесс сам есть
<SergeyIT> masterx2:  ты забыл в жалобу коммент добавить (11:48:18 PM) SergeyIT: masterx2, на обиженых воду возят - НМ
<edgbla> значит го нету в этой консоли
 * VMV_  встретил очередной ДР)
<masterx2> SergeyIT,  и что?
<kaljan> поздравляю
<edgbla> VMV_: может тебе в гугле набрать: Как русифицировать eclipse?
<IchEsseDichAuf> я просто сесию хочу вернуть
<VMV_> ага, набрал
<VMV_> спс
<edgbla> слишком ты мутно говоришь, я например не понимаю что ты хочешь.
<zaga> товарищи, кто-то цеплял hp lj 1102w по вайфаю к 10.10? темку на форуме читал, не вышло что-то =(
<IchEsseDichAuf> смотри, не знаю знаком ли ты с tmux, но в принципе это тоже что и скрин. если в скрине отлепляешь ссесию, её можно притянуть обратно запустив скрин с опцией r
<IchEsseDichAuf> всё нашёл. всем телепатам спасибо
<kaljan> выгружать библиотеку ? :)
<zaga> комраден, а в жабере есть анлогичный канал? что-то я ирку осилить не могу
<zaga> очень отзывчивый народ тут, как я погляжу =)
<zaga> доброго общения всем
<kaljan> как называется программа для линукса, которая показывает загрузку убунты в графическом режиме, такие полоски друг на друга накладываются
<XuMuK> htop
<kaljan> нет, по-другому выглядит, светленькая такая, на форуме еще картинки выкладывают, длинные такие, в темах про скорость загрузки
<Airwolf> ссылку на картинку?
<kaljan> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93610.30 вот такая тема
<XuMuK> conky?
<kaljan> pybootchart
<kaljan> во
<kaljan> а, только он не запускается :D
<Angel_ok> все установил одну консоль в дебиан. спасибо. всем пока
<SergeyIT> kaljan а bootcart?
<kaljan> ну вот, pybootchartgui и с ним в догонку bootchart
<kaljan> да
<kaljan> no path given
<kaljan> аа
<Ragnareg> ку
<kaljan> нет, что-то не выходит
<toxa> привет :) народ!
<toxa> помогите кто может ....
<Ragnareg> хай
<toxa> сломал
<toxa> точнее оно само.... я ничего не трогал :-[
<san4o> kaljan: все так говорят =)
<Airwolf> стандартное начало =)
<toxa> пропала с понели звуковой регулятор и там где pidgin прячется... :(
<san4o> toxa: и ... ?
<toxa> пропало и не появляется....
<Airwolf> Апплет уведомлений...
<Ragnareg> зайди Добавить на панель
<san4o> toxa: добавь аплет обратно
<Airwolf> вообщем надо добавить заново "Апплет уведомлений"
<toxa> нет, звуковая крутяшка, туда где rhythmbox прячестся и ещё чего-то
<kaljan> опа ) все появилось )
<kaljan> только не там куда я хотел )
<toxa> хм..... а как он отключился :)
<kaljan> у меня звуковой крутяшки отродясь не было, все с клавиатуры регулирую
<Ragnareg> ну кто то наверное удалил
<toxa> теперь ещё вопрос.... :) кто-нибудь добавлял свои программы в меню приложений, требуются рекомендации по сборке deb пакета,... то как на хабре например описывают у меня не работает.....
<edgbla> мне вот интересно нафига выбирать свою клавиатуру из списка если все кнопки всё равно нихрена не пашут...
<kaljan> у меня кнопки которые управляющие очень интересно построены, они через альт+g и тд реализованы, то есть ps/2 спокойно можно что угодно регулировать
<san4o> toxa: добавление нового ярлычка в меню и сборка пакета... чет я общего ничего не вижу
<kaljan> аа целых минута 20 )
<toxa> san4o: в deb пакет можно описать кде он долеж в меню появиться... или прикрутить скрипт, который будет выполняться при его установке чтобы туда её добавить
<masterx2> san4o, видимо имеется ввиду автоматизация добавления ярлыка при установке пакета
<kaljan> жутко смотрится, всем спокойной ночи )
<san4o> для сборки существует много разных програм и скриптов, думаю в каждом случае нада смотреть мануал по конкретной програме, если по дефолту не получается
<VMV> bb2all
<grek3021> граждане!
<grek3021> есть кто?
<grek3021> ну кто нибудь отзовитесь..
<[Dmitry]> чо
<grek3021> помогите поставить аплеты на AWN
<grek3021> скачал пакет с аплетами,а когда патаюсь распаковать пишет что нет прав
<grek3021> как через судо запустить распаковку?
<san4o> grek3021: в какую директорию распаковываеш ?
<masterx2> grek3021,  а как ты без судо запускаешь распаковку?
<grek3021> usr
<grek3021> я просто тыкаю мышкой и выбираю распаковать в /usr/lib
<grek3021> точно путь не помню,но не суть важно
<masterx2> запусти наутилус под судом
<masterx2> и там уже манипулируй
<san4o> grek3021: конечно ты в usr ничего без прав доступа не закинеш
<grek3021> ммм наутилус это арзиватор?
<grek3021> нуб я ещё...)
<masterx2> нее наутилус это файл менеджер
<masterx2> sudo nautilus
<masterx2> откроется привычное тебе окно обозревателя файлов но уже с правами
<grek3021> открылся...но ошибок написал
<grek3021> ок,спасиб пошаманю
<edgbla> как у лихой клавы доп кнопки залабудить?
<edgbla> меня собственно только зум  интересует, им бы странички плавно листать.
<masterx2> вопрос хороший меня тоже интересует
<grek3021> ммм...всмысле забиндить клавиши?
<masterx2> клавиши с нестандартными кодами
<edgbla> ну да, те что не видятся.
<edgbla> xev их не видит, надо где-то раньше копать.
<edgbla> до сервера.
<grek3021> я мб сказану чушь,но клавиши типа "калькулятор,копировать,почта" и тп у меня забиндены через систем--->параметры-->клавиатура :)
<grek3021> ладненько чуток вас ещё помучую и обещаю больше не появляться тут)
<grek3021> в обещм распаковал,но AWN аплеты не видит
<grek3021> это почему он так?
<masterx2> grek3021, слушай а попробуй вот так ...    sudo apt-get install awn-applets-c-extras
<masterx2> может и так сойдёт
<san4o> grek3021: аплеты к аванту добавить можна из настроек самой проги и ниче никуда не бросать
<grek3021> да да
<grek3021> понял..
<grek3021> спасибо всем большое,оч выручили
<san4o> grek3021: если какие полезные аплеты нашел дак поделись с общественностью =)
<grek3021> стандартный набор
<grek3021> я ток ща поставил awn)
<grek3021> а вот ещё вопросик
<grek3021> видел на скринах оформление
<grek3021> там время выносное на рабочий стол,систем монитор
<grek3021> так оформленно красиво)
<grek3021> Emerald вроде тут замешан
<masterx2> может  conky
<grek3021> да оно
<grek3021> спасиб)
<masterx2> телепат на службе
<jjokker> всем добрый вечер
<masterx2> добрый
<jjokker> подскажите в каком файле могут храниться IP сервера попимо httpd.conf
<IchEsseDichAuf> а что ты делаешь?
<grek3021> masterx2, это нормально чт оя не могу найти конки после установки даже через поиск?)
<jjokker> <IchEsseDichAuf>  а это важно? :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> это интересно
<masterx2> grek3021, запускать соответственно через команду conky , конфиг нужно пихать сюда /home/user/.conkyrc  , примеры конфигов у гугла
<grek3021> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<grek3021> из за этого не пашет
<grek3021> гуглю..
<brestows> всем  хай! народ как отключить
<brestows> фишку, что по Super_L открывается домашний каталог?
<grek3021> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place -нашёл решение в гугле "проверил менеджеров пакетов, он оказываетс яругался на то что я ставил более старую версию чем есть в репах и кода пытался, а так как инета не было ту тупа завершался с ошибкой. мне помогло очистка кеша
<grek3021>  приложений. после чего все установилось наура!"
<grek3021> а вот каак сделать эту очистку кеша  я сообразить не могу)
<inkvizitor68sl>  rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<inkvizitor68sl> и  rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*
<inkvizitor68sl> цтолько сначала файлик lock скопируй куда нибудь
<grek3021> спасиб,ща попробую
<DarkStar> всем привет,как записать вывод команды в mysql?
<grek3021> inkvizitor68sl, а где лок валяется не подскажишь?через поиск видно не вариант)
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> если у тебюя синаптики всякие закрыты - то его не будет
<inkvizitor68sl> туплю, на сервере глянул
<grek3021> его там нет)
<grek3021> а нет
<grek3021> нашёл
<grek3021> он у меня 0 весит..)
<grek3021> странно
<inkvizitor68sl> grek3021, туда служебная инфа пишется, когда apt работает
<grek3021> rm: невозможно удалить `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Это каталог
<grek3021> сувствую я лох)
<grek3021> в общем над удалить всё там,так?
<masterx2> ключь -r
<masterx2> rm -r .........
<masterx2> рекурсивно
<grek3021> уладалил
<grek3021> терь сую туда лок и всё так?)
<masterx2> незнаю что ты там с локом делаешь
<masterx2> я тока включился
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-20
<SqREL> Помогите с мышкой A4-tech. левая кнопка совсем не слушается
<masterx2> И мне!!!!
<SqREL> Второй день сижу на роликовой. Нервы сдают уже
<parfux> давай попробуй
<parfux> но результат не гарантирую
<grek3021> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<grek3021> странно)
<parfux> ты тут?
<SqREL> парфукс, я?)
<parfux> аг
<SqREL> да
<parfux> открой консоль, cd /dev/input
<SqREL> ога
<parfux> там будут event{1-99}
<SqREL> 3 есть
<parfux> сделай cat event, подвигай мышью
<parfux> cat event0
<parfux> потом cat event1
<parfux> ну кароче узнай какой из них твоя мыш
<SqREL> есть
<SqREL> 3
<parfux> круто
<parfux> теперь sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SqREL> ога
<parfux> счас сек
<inkvizitor68sl> masterx2, э.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты советуй поаккуратнее
<inkvizitor68sl> ненадо там -r
<inkvizitor68sl> grek3021, я тебе написал их 2 команды уже с рассчётом н эту ошибку
<parfux> Section "InputDevice"
<parfux>     Identifier     "Mouse1"
<parfux>     Driver         "mouse"
<parfux>     Option         "Protocol" "PS/2"
<parfux>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
<parfux> поставь куданибудь
<parfux> в Section "ServerLayout" добавьЖ
<parfux>     InputDevice    "Mouse1"
<parfux> перезагрузи X, отпишись что сгорело
<SqREL> мышь юсб ("PS/2")
<SqREL> или все ок
<parfux> норм
<grek3021> inkvizitor68sl,угу всё получилось
<grek3021> в обем хочу уставновить conty ругается на "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place",тем не менее 3 пакета он скачал.Если я их сам распакую,то всё будет норм?)
<grek3021> и ещё в пакете есть папка рядом с /usr - DEBIAN она меня жутко смущает
<parfux> в убунте 70% пакетов с дебиана
<grek3021> тоесть просто игнорировать дебиан и устанаваливать так?
<grek3021> и будет всё же работать?)
<parfux> на счет работать непонятно
<grek3021> ммм
<parfux> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place - не ошибка вроде
<grek3021> ну conty нигде не появилась)
<grek3021> я вот и решаил что ошибка при установки)
<SqREL> <parfux>, спасибо вроде помогло
<parfux> а что это?
<SqREL> а?
<parfux> conty
<grek3021> в гугл тыкни
<grek3021> сразу ясно тсанет
<parfux> пытаюсь
<parfux> только интернета сегодня небдует
<parfux> у меня
<parfux> видимо
<grek3021> conky*
<parfux> аа
<grek3021> и чувствую не судьба её поставить
<grek3021> Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting
<grek3021> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<grek3021> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<grek3021> 	imlib_context_free();
<grek3021> 	With the parameter:
<grek3021> 	context
<grek3021> 	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<parfux> почему?
<parfux> .conkyrc скачай пример из интернета
<grek3021> а потом?)
<parfux> положи куданадо
<parfux> запусти коньки
<grek3021> пишет ошибку
<grek3021> туже самую
<grek3021> /home/grek/.conkyrc.1 тут лежит
<parfux> мб стоит переименовать в .conkyrc
<parfux> или conky -c /home/grek/.conkyrc.1
<parfux> запускать
<grek3021> переименовал
<grek3021> в терминали букавки полетели)
<grek3021> частенько кант опен пишет
<parfux> что он открыть неможет?
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/10,200/state: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: statfs '/media/cdrom0': No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: statfs '/media/TUZ': No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: statfs '/media/cdrom0': No such file or directory
<parfux> аа
<grek3021> Conky: statfs '/media/TUZ': No such file or directory
<grek3021> по сути всё)
<parfux> а панели самой не появилось?
<grek3021> да справа чтото есть
<parfux> ну вот значит  работает
<grek3021> Оо
<grek3021> спасибо)
<parfux> теперь редактируй conkyrc чобы ошибок небыло
<grek3021> а можно менять расположение?
<grek3021> ну чтоб не справа,а например слева
<parfux> нееет
<parfux> =)
<grek3021> )
<parfux> конечно можно
<grek3021> экран разбитый прост)
<grek3021> #alignment top_left
<grek3021> alignment top_right
<grek3021> #alignment bottom_left
<grek3021> #alignment bottom_right
<grek3021> здесь да?
<parfux> да
<parfux> раскоментируй
<grek3021> # Text alignment, other possible values are commented
<grek3021> ай блин
<grek3021> туплю
<parfux> у кого еще проблемы? а то я себя на роутере забанил, мне скучно...
<grek3021> а как исправлять ошибки те не подскажешь?)
<parfux> подскажу
<parfux> ошибки происходят при попытки коньков получить данные из файлов сенсоров
<parfux> потомучто у тебятаких просто нету
<parfux> если тебе не нужна например индикация батарее
<parfux> то просто удали
<grek3021> мм
<parfux> а если сенсор нужен то надо его подправить под твою систему
<parfux> давай попорядку начнем...
<parfux> какая первая ошибка?
<grek3021> оин постоянно обновляются..
<grek3021> как его остановить чтоб разобраться?
<grek3021> стракл+С не оставнавливает)
<parfux> хм
<parfux> killall conky
<grek3021> о как
<parfux> в другом термининале
<grek3021> получилось
<grek3021> Conky: use_spacer should have an argument of left, right, or none.  'yes' seems to be some form of 'true', so defaulting to right.
<grek3021> Conky: /home/grek/.conkyrc: 55: no such configuration: 'border_margin'
<grek3021> Conky: /home/grek/.conkyrc: 78: no such configuration: 'wm_class_name'
<grek3021> Conky: statfs '/media/TUZ': No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: statfs '/media/cdrom0': No such file or directory
<grek3021> TUZ в начале в общем)
<parfux> это пути к подмонтированным дискам
<parfux> для отображения свободного/занятого места
<parfux> найди в файле "/media/TUZ" замени на свое, если есть разделы которые ты хочеш видеть
<parfux> если нету то закоментируй
<grek3021> DVD: ${if_mounted /media/cdrom0}${fs_used /media/cdrom0} / ${fs_size /media/cdrom0} $alignr ${fs_free_perc /media/cdrom0}%
<grek3021> это или я не в том направлении ищу?
<parfux> то вроде
<parfux> тебе нужен CDROM?
<grek3021> я и не помню вствлен он у меня в системник или нет)
<grek3021> решать ошибки по одному принципу надо?
<parfux> ну да
<parfux> если ненадо то удаляй, если надо то чини
<grek3021> тогда давай одну ошибку разберём,далее попробую сам
<parfux> окей
<parfux> TUZ?
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /sys/class/power_supply/AC/uevent: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /proc/apm: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /sys/class/power_supply/10,200/uevent: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/10,200/state: No such file or directory
<grek3021> Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<grek3021> загрузку проца желательнее)
<parfux> ну здесь про питание... у тебя ноут?
<grek3021> нет
<grek3021> коментировать значит...
<grek3021> всё что с питанием закоментил
<parfux> ну ок
<parfux> а загрузку проца не показывает?
<grek3021> экран там разбит,я не видел)
<grek3021> но в терминале на проц не жалуется
<parfux> =)
<grek3021> сейчас если слева запустится,то скажу точно
<parfux> давай
<grek3021> Conky: Error destroying thread
<parfux> при запуске?
<grek3021> угу
<grek3021> сначало ругается на TUZ
<grek3021> потом 5-6 ошибах тех
<grek3021> и 	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<parfux> значит чтото лишнее закоментил=)
<grek3021> чтото лишнее закоментил)
<grek3021> угу)
<grek3021>  ${color black}${cpugraph 000000 5000a0}
<grek3021> #${color black}${font Arial:size=8}ПИТАНИЕ${font}  ${hr 1}
<grek3021> #${color black}Статус: $alignr ${acpiacadapter}
<grek3021> #${color black}Статус батареи: $alignr${color black} $battery
<grek3021> #${color blue}${battery_bar 10,200} $battery_percent %${color blue}
<grek3021> ${color black}${font Arial:size=8}ПРОЦЕССЫ${font}  ${hr 1}
<parfux> да, но значения  $battery и др вычисляютсяраньше
<parfux> надо их тоже убирать
<parfux> чтобы небыло ошибок
<parfux> а так ты просто индикацию убрал
<grek3021> просмотр удалёных столов нормально пашет ?)
<parfux> хз
<parfux> счас сек
<parfux> нет не пашет
<grek3021> чувствую не вариант
<parfux> но если ты подождеш то я сделаю себе интернет...
<grek3021> в общем мне искать нужно до # stuff after 'TEXT' will be formatted on screen
<grek3021> я так то не тороплюсь канеш
<grek3021> не в напряг?
<parfux> да нет
<parfux> нет починил
<parfux> удаленный рабочий стол?
<grek3021> угу
<grek3021> я чесн ток виндовым тайм вивером пользовался
<grek3021> этим я впервые
<parfux> ну давай  тим вивер
<parfux> он под линукс есть
<grek3021> ты скачал уже?
<parfux> качаю
<grek3021> мм через етрминал?
<parfux> что через терминал7
<grek3021> ссылку дай)))
<parfux> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.tar.gz
<grek3021> спасиб)
<parfux> я готов
<grek3021> 40% скачано
<parfux> там правда пакет для убунты был http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<TomFarr> Приятных выходных
<parfux> и  тебе
<TomFarr> на дубиане на чем дкбы пишут?
<TomFarr> дэбы на дебиане
<parfux> пакеты?
<TomFarr> ну это же не голый src
<parfux> нет не голый
<parfux> счас
<TomFarr> а что в них?
<parfux> http://takeworld.blogspot.com/2009/05/deb.html
<parfux> вот почитай
<parfux> бывают с исходным кодом пакеты
<parfux> бывают бинарные
<TomFarr> всё равно не то
<grek3021> устанавливаю
<parfux> дак а что ты хочеш?
<TomFarr> на чём установочные скрипты скрипты написанны и можно ли считать Macintosh IBM PC
<parfux> http://server-help.ru/?p=114
<parfux> хм
<Envin> всем привет
<TomFarr> re
<grek3021> 318 401 471  pas- 3062
<Envin> можете подсказать, как обзывается стандартный драйвед для wifi, который использет ubuntu 10.04 - 10.10 (проприетарных не ставил)
<parfux> Файлы postinst.ex, preinst.ex, postrm.ex, prerm.ex
<TomFarr> generic?
<parfux> на  баше
<TomFarr> parfux: тоесть нету отдельного языка для написания скриптов? Всё выполняется с оболочки shell
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> perl, python
<inkvizitor68sl> php
<TomFarr> нет, ну то что они физически есть я знаю. Я имею ввиду язык который в системе по умолчанию используется
<inkvizitor68sl> нет конечно
<TomFarr> тоесь стандартный пакет убунты не ставит ни перла ни питона?
<TomFarr> Я что то не особо верю что они на баше пишут все программы...
<inkvizitor68sl> стандартный пакет убунты ставит и перл и питон.
<inkvizitor68sl> программы пишут на всём. и даже на долбанном моно
<inkvizitor68sl> а скрипты, при неуказанной пометке языка выполняются в шелле по умолчанию
<inkvizitor68sl>  /bin/bash или /bin/sh обычно
<inkvizitor68sl> #!/usr/bin/perl - скажет системе, что скрипт на перле
<TomFarr> ну эт ясно, а если скрипт требует необычного шела то он попросит его установить
<inkvizitor68sl> #/usr/bin/php-cli - то, что он на php
<inkvizitor68sl> не просит.
<inkvizitor68sl> просто посылает нафиг
<TomFarr> Я писал на перле, просто пытаюсь впорядок привести мозг после джумлы
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: можно считать что попросит, ибо если есть глаза то понять почиму не запустилась программа можно
<TomFarr> Мне нужно сделать доклад для школоло-льных учеников, про убунту. Об чем мне рассказывать хочу понять....
<TomFarr> Я могу конечно долго рассказывать про преимущества опен сорц и все такое, но хотелось бы поподробнее расказать именно про убунту, что бы не было такого что один убунту установит а другой кнопикс какой нибудь
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну скажет, что /usr/bin/perl не найдено
<TomFarr> ну вот
<inkvizitor68sl> и высыпет кучу ошибок, как будто скрипт на sh =)
<TomFarr> не кучу а на какой нибудь лексеме остановится
<inkvizitor68sl> как о чём?
<inkvizitor68sl> выполненение скриптов не останавливается после первой ошибки.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.ubuntu.com/project переводи, да рассказывай =)
<TomFarr> Ну про дедлайн расскажу, ну скажу что основанна на дебиане и имеет удобный интерфейс даже в консоли
<grek3021> parfux, спасибо большущие)
<TomFarr> не хочется по шаблону
<grek3021> пожатттоо
<TomFarr> убунта от дебиана чем отличается то? кроме лайв сиди с установщиком?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr, тогда расскажи о всех багах хдДД
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr, многим.
<inkvizitor68sl> но из дебиана сделать убунту - можно. из установленного.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот из убунты деб - нет.
<TomFarr> так какие основные отличия то?
<inkvizitor68sl> спроси чего полегче...
<inkvizitor68sl> мордами они отличаются.
<TomFarr> ну вот... давайте разбираться!
<parfux> спроси чем они сходятся
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr, в чем разбираться то?
<TomFarr> Мы знаем что проект убунты был в том что бы сделать более юзерфрендли систему
<inkvizitor68sl> отличаются они наличием тех или иных гуяшных фигнюшек
<parfux> ну системой пакетов они сходятся,
<TomFarr> Тоесть комплектом поставки фром скратч?
<parfux> а убунта просто допиленный дебиан
<inkvizitor68sl> итехническими фичами вроде UEC, PPA, tasksel (которые дебиану как собаке пятая нога... только UEC было бы полезно портировать)
<parfux> а надо ли школьникам это?
<TomFarr> Я дебиан не смог установить у меня всё на репозиториях отвалилось
<parfux> скрипты всякие
<parfux> им компиз подавай, и не говори что игр мало
<TomFarr> parfux: ты бы видел что современный школьник делает на компьютере - офигел бы
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr, так надо было сеть настраивать ;)
<TomFarr> полнометражные мультфильмы, отличные презинтации, сложные программы по нахождению всевозможных бесконечных чисел
<parfux> неверю=)
<TomFarr> Я посмотрю через 4 месяца чё они там наготовили
<inkvizitor68sl> какие 4 оО
<TomFarr> у меня доклад на конференции школьников
<inkvizitor68sl> 127 жучков остлось сделать резолвнутыми
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: ну я про старт конференции
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> я думал про 6й дебюб +)
<TomFarr> 6й уже?
<TomFarr> я всё проспал блин
<inkvizitor68sl> ну скоро выйдет
<inkvizitor68sl> до НГ управятяс, надеюсь
<TomFarr> Что нам в 3м гноме кроме гномшелла обещали?
<inkvizitor68sl> в 3м гноме нам обещали, что инки пользоваться 3м гномом уже не будет, потому что Е17 почти допилен.
<parfux> GNOME 2.32 will still have a number of interesting new features such as color management and UPnP support as well as the usual performance enhancements and bug fixes that have marked GNOME's timed releases for years.
<parfux> НИЧЕГО
<TomFarr> Так в 3м говорили гном шелл будет стандартной оболочкой
<TomFarr> поэтому бунта отказывается от него
<TomFarr> но из репазитария можно будет устанавливать 2ю линейку
<TomFarr> где то я читал
<parfux> может я отстал от жизни
<parfux> но мне кажется что гном 3  - ЭПИК ФЭЙЛ!!!
<parfux> переключание между окнами в два клика - плохая идея
<TomFarr> почиму? Если всё допилить и сделать из него полноценный шелл со всеми прибамбасами, что бы помнил настройки отображения каждой папочки, что бы драгндроп коректные вопросы задавал... вполне себе
<parfux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1wFDG8Oy1Y
<TomFarr> в конечном итоге для переключения между окнами есть альттаб
<parfux> почти последний шелл
<TomFarr> гномшелл это фейл, нужно допиливать то что есть а они новое лепят...
<parfux> скучно разрабам
<parfux> багов мало
<parfux> в гноме2
<parfux> мое ДЕ:
<parfux> http://savepic.net/258656.png
<parfux> =)
<parfux> XORG+OPENBOX+TINT2+GMRUN=BEST DE
<TomFarr> ни tint2 анимация хорошая?
<parfux> ну такая
<parfux> вобщем есть она=)
<Dark_MX> Openbox+(Yeahconsole+tmux)+pytyle как то так =)
<parfux> хм
<parfux> надо попробовать
<Dark_MX> На любителя awn
<parfux> только экран у меня 1280х800
<Dark_MX> Ноут да? =)
<parfux> ага
<parfux> даже нет
<parfux> нетбук=)
<parfux> а есть кто в программировании шарит?
<TomFarr> хорошо что Чаша спит в берушах, ржу нимагу над башоргом
<TomFarr> Саша*
<TomFarr> тут есть кто или мне пойти истории из жизни на фринод рассказывать?
<sharikoff> буу
<TomFarr> не пугай
<TomFarr> мы не ис пуглывых
<parfux> есть кто в программировании шарит?
<parfux> прячитесь... нуну...
<parfux> а я в SPACE QUEST 1 играю
<ZeVoluciON> программирование уже не вставляет?
<serg_s> âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> serg_s! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<serg_s> kto mojrt mne pompch?
<ZeVoluciON> ubuntuhelp
<sergiuss> привет! всем, скажите мне как поставить ярлыки папок на раб стол, а то все ярлыки попок после перезагрузки не работают
<powerFUL> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> powerFUL! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tonius> tar -cf etc.tar .   я так всегда архивил папки находясь прямо в них. как сказать тару, чтобы он не скидывал в архив одну ненужнаю там папку?
<ZeVoluciON> man tar /exclude
<Gerard> ????????????
<Volkodav> как поменять кодировку в смешанном тексте ? англ и русский СР 1252 ?
<Volkodav> пример http://pastie.org/1312439
<DarkMasterLonely> всем прифет ^_^
 * DarkMasterLonely обьелся конфет =)
<skai> ink|off|ZNC: "У нас реальные цифры доходят до 112-140" - суровые условия...учитывая,что в неделе всего 168 часов.не есть, спать 4 часа и снова за компом?у вас там плантация чтоли компьютерная с неграми-рабами?:)
<newbie> âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> newbie! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<newbie> áëèí
<ubuntuhelp> newbie! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<newbie> Посаны.
<newbie> нужна помощь ньюфагу.
<GanjaProWars> у меня на одном жестком диске стоит убунту на другом винда (grub её не видит)
<GanjaProWars> возможно ли установить винду на тот же  диск с виндой без форматирования, т.е. что бы файлы на этом диске остались
<newbie> нет. :DD
<newbie> тоесть
<GanjaProWars> как это нет
<newbie> можно.
<newbie> но
<GanjaProWars> но?
<newbie> нужно сначала поставить
<newbie> винду
<newbie> а потом
<newbie> уже
<newbie> убунту
<newbie> инфа 100%
<Nixliin> всем привет
<newbie> Nixliin: хай.
<DarkMasterLonely> ку
<GanjaProWars> а зачем так извращаться то?
<newbie> ну дык груб её видеть не будет.
<DarkMasterLonely> не проще поставить винду а потом груб обновить?
<GanjaProWars> наверное прощще)
<newbie> ну я незнаю,ньюфаг же.
<newbie> лично мне не состовит труда снести винду, поставить её заново и потом через вуби поставить убунту.
<GanjaProWars> т.е. я сейчас установлю винду и под убунтой мне нужно будет сделать update grub2?
<GanjaProWars> зачем мне сносить убунту если она рабочая
<newbie> я говорю про мой случай.
<newbie> :3
<GanjaProWars> а у нас разные случаи?
<newbie> -_-.
<newbie> Я потому что у меня нет сдрома.
<newbie> ставлю убунту
<newbie> после того
<newbie> как отнесу свой хард соседу и поставлю хп.
<newbie> и с этой хп
<newbie> ставлю убунту.
<newbie> вот так вот.
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: ты в граб конфиг то изменения вносил?
<DarkMasterLonely> как то все сложно =Ъ
<GanjaProWars> TomFarr: поставил так что бы он сразу появлялся
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: кто он
<DarkMasterLonely> И зачем тебе винда? может ее может заменить виртуал машина?
<GanjaProWars> TomFarr:граб
<GanjaProWars> не сможет
<newbie> и вот ещё вопрос новичка, убунта которую я ставлю с вуби чем то отличаеться от которой я буду ставить с сдрома?
<TomFarr> там нужно блин строчку раскоментировать где запись про винду
<DarkMasterLonely> да она неможет спать =)
<DarkMasterLonely> спящего режима нема =)
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: учи матчасть
<GanjaProWars> сейчас покажу конфиг граба
<newbie> DarkMasterLonely: Мама учиться,её нужен офис 98 :DD
<GanjaProWars> да пробывал я это все
<TomFarr> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<GanjaProWars> это я знаю
<DarkMasterLonely> newbie, а виртуал бокс юзать? мне тоже офис нужен я через него юзаю =) это виртуальная машина =)
<GanjaProWars> где он там находится, я уж забыл
<TomFarr> ./boot/grub.conf
<newbie> DarkMasterLonely: я знаю что такое виртуал бокс :DD Но таки все равно иногда захожу бот хр поиграть в крузисы всякие.
<newbie> дабы без шаманства с вайном играть.
<DarkMasterLonely> newbie, аа тогда ясн =)
<newbie> и вот ещё
<newbie> вопрос
<newbie> какой дистр мне ставить
<GanjaProWars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534509/
<newbie> проц амд
<newbie> 64
<TomFarr> 4 видеокарты радеон хочу что б все с кросфайром и 2мя головами и по гигу оперативки
<newbie> атлон х2
<newbie> 7750
<newbie> ?
<TomFarr> и 4х ядрёный проц
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: это не то
<newbie> и какая разница между i368 и amd 64 дистром?
<newbie> в гугле забанен.
<TomFarr> newbie: в битности процессора
<DarkMasterLonely> разница в наборе инструкций что использует проц =)
<GanjaProWars> TomFarr: всё понял
<newbie> тоесть мне лучше ставить amd64? спасибо!
<TomFarr> newbie: не ставь 64 там проги не работают
<newbie> аа окей.
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: тоесть помощь больше не нужна? Я спать пошел?
<GanjaProWars> нужна
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: найди файл grub.conf и его покажи
<GanjaProWars> сейчас
<GanjaProWars> странно но в дериктории которую ты написал нету этого файла
<TomFarr> а что там?
<GanjaProWars> сейчас скрин сделаю
<TomFarr> cat /etc/default/grub сделай и запастебинь
<GanjaProWars> http://s56.radikal.ru/i154/1011/52/6adc52ed7e09.png
<GanjaProWars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534510/
<newbie> раз на то пошло.
<newbie> записываю
<newbie> убунту на диск
<newbie> если буду ставить с диска
<newbie> у меня будет выбор
<newbie> винды или убунты?
<newbie> тот самый груб.
<DarkMasterLonely> да будет если поставиш груб =)
<newbie> а как его поставить?
<TomFarr> короче есть ли такой файл посмотри /etc/grub.conf
<megaterminatorm> товарищи, кто-нибудь ставил openmeetings?
<TomFarr> !кто
<DarkMasterLonely> он ставится сам, главное галочку случайно не сними *ставить груб* не помню где она там=)
<GanjaProWars> TomFarr: нету такого файла
<DarkMasterLonely> вроде где то вконце, когда идет разметка дисков =)
<TomFarr> в папке boot/grub сокнфиг покажи
<TomFarr> конфиг
<GanjaProWars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534509/
<TomFarr> а зайди в папку grub там чего?
<GanjaProWars> там полно всяких файлов, особенно с расширением *.mod
<TomFarr> тогда это не то
<GanjaProWars> а где же именно то, что нужно?
<TomFarr> menu.list найди и в него впихивай timeout 5
<TomFarr> default 0
<TomFarr>  
<TomFarr> title Zenwalk
<TomFarr> root (hd0,1)
<TomFarr> kernel vmlinuz-2.6.18.6 root=/dev/sda5
<TomFarr>  
<TomFarr> title Windows
<TomFarr> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<TomFarr> chainloader +1
<TomFarr> makeactive
<TomFarr> boot
<scatterer> Товарищи, что работает нормально с последним протоколом аськи? Последний пиджин 2.7.5 работает?
<sharikoff> аська.. фу
<sharikoff> 443 порт попробуй
<sharikoff> и сервер смени
<sharikoff> login.icq.aol.com
<sharikoff> вроде так
<sharikoff> или login.icq.com
<scatterer> спасибо, попробую
<TomFarr> scatterer: работает, проверяли ещё emphanty
<TomFarr> sharikoff: там они че то в протаколе изменили, толь способ аутендификации то ль ещё чего
 * sharikoff использует джаббер
<sharikoff> свой собственный
<scatterer> хорошо; старый Kopete 0.70.2 тоже должен заработать? Дело только в сервере и порте?
<TomFarr> scatterer: нет
<sharikoff> с транспортами в говноаську и в говномрим
<sharikoff> для блондинок
<TomFarr> sharikoff: не перебивай нифига!
<TomFarr> Я ему щас объясню что откуда входит и куда выходит
<sharikoff> удачи
<sharikoff> =)
<TomFarr> GanjaProWars: ну чего как нашел?
<GanjaProWars> TomFarr:  я отходил, сейчас сделаю
<GanjaProWars> TomFarr: menu.list нашел только в /var/lib/dpkg/info но это не то что нужно
<sharikoff> щас вроде xml файл какой то
<sharikoff> для редактирования меню груба
<sharikoff> menu.lst это ранбше был
<sharikoff> убунта ж впереди планеты всей
<GanjaProWars> а сейчас какой
<sharikoff> xml какой то
<GanjaProWars> где ж его найти
<sharikoff> с расширением xml
<sharikoff> мб груб конф
<sharikoff> grub.conf
<edgbla> TomFarr: чего там насчёт копете? а то пришлось в пидгина уйди, выход есть?
<GanjaProWars> ищу через "Искать файлы" не находит
<sharikoff> GanjaProWars: ща виртуалку грузану гляну
<GanjaProWars> sharikoff: т.е. ты сейчас через винду сидишь?)0
<sharikoff>  GanjaProWars неугадал
<edgbla> о, заработало, написал login.icq.com, а в чём разница?
<GanjaProWars> sharikoff: с убунту грузишь убунту?)))
<sharikoff> GanjaProWars: не угадал
<GanjaProWars> а как же
<GanjaProWars> дебиан?
<GanjaProWars> фёдор?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> GanjaProWars: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<GanjaProWars> это я уже видел
<sharikoff> вот там меню
<GanjaProWars> ясно
<Megido> дретсе
<Megido> *дратсе
<Megido> кто в warzone играл?
<edgbla> я
<edgbla> только в оригинальную
<Megido> а в чем разница?
<edgbla> ну щас же пишут на её основе, там куча разниц.
<korvin> я играл
<GanjaProWars> что за warzone
<Megido> ну меня интересует как  в warzone 2100 ввести чит
<edgbla> хаха, играй так, не ламерись.
<Megido> мне на время
<edgbla> самому же будет приятно без читов пройти.
<edgbla> не надо там нигде читов, я на самом сложном проходил.
<Megido> я мисию проходил , пошол курить задержалсо , прихажу а там оказываеца ест таймер и осталось 13 минут
<edgbla> ну переиграй миссию
<Megido> нехочу
<Megido> кто в warzone играл?
<Megido> фак о_О
<Megido> баг не пропал
<Megido> курсор мыши на 3 сантиметра ниже
<Megido> как убрать баг?
<DebianClone> Ребят, если я стану переводить приложения под убунту, моё имя где нибудь обозначат?
<DarkMasterLonely> Если будеш хорошо переводить, то может быть и обозначат =)
<DebianClone> если не за деньги, то хоть так - будет приятно.
<Megido> можна поставиить на паузу установку чегото в центре приложений?
<edgbla> Обычно добавляют в список переводчиков, но это целиком наверное когда переводят на язык.
<DebianClone> Медиго, нельзя
<DebianClone> можно отменить
<kaljan> Привет всем
<DebianClone> он закачаное в кеш выносит и потом продолжить с разорванного места
<Megido> DebianClone: блЯть читать учили???
<DebianClone> ну и че?
<DebianClone> edgbla: хочу хоть где-нибудь засветиться
<Megido> незаметно
<Megido> DebianClone: окно денитьразбей
<DebianClone> кто тут модератор?
<DebianClone> забаньте Медиго, он ругается матом - малолетка, ёпт!
<Megido> DebianClone: сам малолетка
<Megido> засветица ему
<oren-logic> привет
<ariezzy> Здрасьте
<Megido> oren-logic: прет
<Megido> ariezzy: ыыыыыыы
<ariezzy> Megido: ?
<oren-logic> есть пару вопросов может кто сможет ответить...
<Megido> DebianClone: не ну не идиот а? второй раз ни\к неправильно написал
<ariezzy> oren-logic: Задавай, мб кто и поможет
<oren-logic> 1) из Ubuntu можно подключить динамические диски ?
<Megido> ето че:?
<oren-logic> динамические тома созданные из под XP
<Megido> ето тип чтоли?
<Megido> чет такое припоминаю
<DebianClone> Мегидо, поставил тебя в игнор, долб**б
<oren-logic> это тома чередующиеся к примеру
<Megido> DebianClone: изыди
<oren-logic> короче есть два винта на них один логический диск
<oren-logic> тома на винте были в RAID 0
<Megido> как диски светяцо?
<oren-logic> думается придется подключать их к windows машине
<DarkMasterLonely> Megido, за тобой уже выехал пативен с Шарволтом =Ъ
<ariezzy> Что то видел связанное с Raid маасивами в линукс
<ariezzy> точно не помню
<Megido> DarkMasterLonely: ето кто :D
<DarkMasterLonely> они заберут тебя в АдЬ
<Megido> йа и так там :/
<korvin> если софт-рейд, то ссзб, если хард, то при чем тут линукс?
<oren-logic> софтовый
<oren-logic> два тома в режиме чередования для ускорения
<oren-logic> вот сейчас у меня винта
<oren-logic> с одного ща гружусь и работаю
<oren-logic> а остальные два  я вижу как неопознанная система под линухом
<oren-logic> тип тома 0x42
<Megido> а форматнуть никак?
<korvin> фига ты
<ariezzy> =)
<korvin> форматнуть
<Megido> а че :D
<oren-logic> номано
<DarkMasterLonely> Форматировать это весело =)
<oren-logic> там 360 гиг документов и фоток
<DarkMasterLonely> XDD
<Megido> oren-logic: и че :D
<ariezzy> Зачем вообще такой рейд делать? Никакой отказоустойчивости ...
<Megido> у меня как мбр раздел сдох я еще и 400 гигов сериалов потерял
<ariezzy> Люди делятся на 2 типа: Кто уже делает бекапы, и те кто еще не делает бекапы =)
<oren-logic> ясно   придется на работу тащить и там с них данные на потаскуна переносить
<Megido> бекап проявление трусости :/
<ariezzy> не совсем
<oren-logic> бэкапы есть системного диска и самых важных доков ))
<oren-logic> но это с другого диска ))
<ariezzy> oren-logic: +1 =)
<Megido> Megido: попробуй склеить их какимнибудь partition expert'ом
<edgbla> хы
<oren-logic> ок  вопрос 2   есть звуковуха у меня EMU 1212m
<Megido> в винде канеш
<Megido> oren-logic: выкинь
<oren-logic> не видит ее в упор Ubuntu 10.10
<Megido> че за звуковуха такая?
<oren-logic> по инету пошарился находил только трабл под мандривой
<oren-logic> там хотели алса дрова скомпилить
<Megido> и
<oren-logic> но чето при загрузке вижу ругается на firmware какойто
<Megido> а поподробней
<oren-logic> т.е. складывается впечатдение что ОС ее детектит но че то не хватает для нормальной работы
<korvin> видимо firmware и не хватает
<shenmue> привет входу
<oren-logic> щя кусок лога посмотрю
<Megido> как убрать баг в warzone?
<oren-logic> Nov 20 11:30:49 logic-ws kernel: [   13.613760] emu1010: Loading Firmware file emu/emu1010b.fw failed
<oren-logic> Nov 20 11:30:49 logic-ws kernel: [   13.614284] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:05:02.0: PCI INT A disabled
<oren-logic> Nov 20 11:30:49 logic-ws kernel: [   13.614291] EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:05:02.0 failed with error -2
<oren-logic> вот
<Megido> какой плеер играет музыку в наутилусе?
<korvin> музыкальный
<Megido> какой?
<shenmue> по дефолту тотем
<Megido> музыка то включилась а выключить теперь как???
<korvin> =)))
<shenmue> справа верху в трее смотри
<korvin> она ж автоматом должна заглухать, когда мышку отводишь, не?
<Megido> окно зависло
<Megido> и я его закрыл
<shenmue> аа.... плагин к наутилусу =)
<korvin> хы, линукс такой линукс
<Megido> блин
<Megido> че делать то :D
<shenmue> жди когда закончится этот восьми часовой сет
<Megido> делюгой можна из консоли управлять?
<oren-logic> ну и так я понимаю никто не сталкивался с граблями с EMU звуковухой???
<DebianClone> Этот, честно говоря больше помогает, чем форум.
<DebianClone> этот канал*
<DebianClone> Че у меня с утра голова болит?
<DebianClone> япона мать
<Megido> харе флудить
<ANVAR> Как настроить принтер
<serega3907> привет всем
<oren-logic> Подскажите куда или к кому обратиться за помощью с проблемой установки звуковой карты EMU 1212m  под Ubuntu desktop 10.10
<serega3907> кто пользуется проигрывателем Audacious?
<Megido> z bv hflbj ckeif.
<Megido> я им радио слушаю
<Megido> кто разбираеца в квирке?
<serega3907> музыку никто не слушает?
<Megido> serega3907: а че?
<oren-logic> я ее юзаю
<serega3907> просто проблема в том когда вот два раза тыкнул на песню,он запустился все нормально,потом...
<edgbla> zserega3907: я
<Megido> oren-logic: как скрипт добавитьь шариш?
<Megido> serega3907: кончилась?
<Megido> serega3907: не сцы так и должно быть
<serega3907> проигрыватель запущен,я нажимаю на другой мп3 файл два раза,начинает он проигрываться но внизу на панеле появляется око запуска
<serega3907> нажимаю на третью песню,появляется еще одно окно
<Megido> ну и :D\
<serega3907> система загружена получается
<serega3907> че ну и,вы меня походу не поняли
<edgbla> а ты не тыч
<serega3907> перемещать?
<edgbla> открой плее и выбирай в нём песни
<serega3907> ну или так
<serega3907> ппц
<edgbla> привыкай))
<serega3907> да эт ваще херня получается
<edgbla> ща у себя попробую.
<serega3907> вот такие мелочи меня оч сильно раздражают
<Megido> КТО РАЗБИРАЕЦА В КВИРКЕ?
<serega3907> я понимаю если просто послушать музыку а если найти чета надо,да эт ваще нервотрепка
<Megido> serega3907: вапщет там даже запускать ниче ненада
<edgbla> serega3907: нормально вроде, песни эти в список добавляются и играет та что ткнул, курсор только прыгает некоторое время.
<korvin> serega3907: юзай нормальные плееры, с библиотекой
<Megido> наводиш на файл и все
<korvin> никто не юзает квирк
<korvin> ну почти
<edgbla> я юзаю
<edgbla> лучше нету клиента
<ZeVoluciON> есть, мирк называется
<korvin> edgbla: weechat лучше
<korvin> а квирк, он вообще какой-то долбанутый
<l33> êàê ïðîïàò÷åòü êäå?
<ubuntuhelp> l33! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<edgbla> korvin: ну я его юзал с нкурсес, мне не особо по душе.
<edgbla> чем он долбанутый-то?
<korvin> из гуевых: xchat для Gtk2 или Konversation для кед
<korvin> да хз чем, какие-то общие ощущения от его юзания
<edgbla> конверсатион кстати да, сильно подрос за пару лет последних))
<ilynxy> добрый день
<ilynxy> пожалуйста подскажите в чём может быть проблема
<ilynxy> есть два винчестера по 500 МБ. на них есть разделы reiserfs
<edgbla> 90го года винты?
<l33> î
<ilynxy> но ubuntu server 10.04 не хочет их видеть (они там точно есть)
<ilynxy> fdisk -l показывает разделы
<l33> ????????? ??? ?? ?????? ???
<l33> ëîïëîïëî ãëïëîïëîïë
<ubuntuhelp> l33! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<korvin> !utf8 > l33
<ubuntuhelp> l33, please see my private message
<ilynxy> подозреваю в нехорошем поведении dmraid, но не знаю как отключить
<uvvtu> всем привет
<ilynxy> fdisk -l > http://paste.org.ru/?0cn2nf
<Megido> как же меня ето беситrage
<ilynxy> а в есть только /dev/sdc и /dev/sdd, без разделов
<ilynxy> собственно вопрос: что делать?
<ilynxy> и из-за чего такое может быть
<himik> ൠ
<ilynxy> эти два винчестера одинаковые, может быть там даже есть какие-то сигнатуры рейда и он ошибочно их распознаёт
<ilynxy> как бы запретить ему это
<edgbla> а что значит не видит и если оно показывает разделы?
<edgbla> так видит или не видит?
<ilynxy> хорошо, а как смонтировать например раздел?
<ilynxy> fdisk -l -- показывает
<edgbla> !mount | ilynxy
<ilynxy> но в /dev/ их нет
<ubuntuhelp> ilynxy: mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab.
<ilynxy> да понятно, что mount
<edgbla> гугль тебе в помощь
<edgbla> не монтирует?
<korvin> ilynxy: посмотри в /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ilynxy> да уже погуглил =) не стал бы спрашивать незагуглив
<ilynxy> korvin: я вижу там какие-то id что с ними делать?
<edgbla> вопрос-то в чём? оно не монтируется?
<edgbla> какая ошибка?
<ilynxy> вот смотри есть устройство /dev/sdc
<ilynxy> я хочу смонтировать второй раздел с этого устройства
<edgbla> ну
<ilynxy> пишу mount /dev/sdc2 ...
<ilynxy> но!
<korvin> ilynxy: много? это могут быть разделы, сделай ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid на пасту
<ilynxy> у меня нет устройств /dev/sdcN
<edgbla> ilynxy: сдц2 свап же
<edgbla> ясно
<ilynxy> edgbla: я например написал sdc2
<edgbla> гляди в dmesg что-нибудь
<edgbla> на предмет ошибок
<edgbla> udev должно создавать ссылки в /dev
<ilynxy> korvin: там только устройства которые видны http://paste.org.ru/?r98vkz
<ilynxy> то есть которые монтируются
<ilynxy> а как посмотреть чего там dmraid нараспознавал?
<korvin> да, dmesg | grep "/dev/sd"
<korvin> может поможет че-нить узнать
<korvin> хотя мб не так грепать надо
<ilynxy> одна строчка [    8.948710] Adding 1269756k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1269756k
<ilynxy> я уже посмотрел на логи, ничего не нахожу подозрительного
<Megido> вопрос по манагеру приложений
<Megido> я могу послений вверх передвинуть?
<shenmue> не знаю как все лично я не против
<Megido> гг
<korvin> =)
<Megido> ето реально?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28715
<korvin> я не понимаю, что ты хочешь
<shenmue> пункты меню
<shenmue> вверх хочет
<korvin> эээ
<korvin> по-моему нет, что-то другое
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> изменить меню на апллете меню
<korvin> Megido: сделай скриншот, отметь на нем, что и куда ты хочешь передвинуть
<korvin> а
<korvin> понял теперь
<korvin> можно не делать скриншот
<korvin> Megido: в параметрах же есть пункт "Главное меню"
<korvin> там это самое меню можно редактировать
<korvin> в смысле в меню Система - Параметры - Главное меню
<Megido> та не пункты меню
<Megido> проги в очереди
<Megido> ме амарок шас нужен а он после 2 гигов фигня разной
<korvin> shenmue: я же говорил не то!
<shenmue> это не я торможу =)
<korvin> Megido: по-моему никак это не сделать
<Megido> гг
<korvin> надо было вначале амарок ставить, а потом все остальное
<Megido> я начал ставить 2 часа назаж
<Megido> назад*
<Megido> как обратица к D-bus?
<korvin> отмени все
<Megido> и узнать у него че играет шас тотем
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28717
<skai> Megido: ну а ты дбус плагин в тотеме включил?
<Megido> да пиджин ловит
<Megido> мне б в квирк его
<Megido> а квирк неработае с тотемом
<skai> Megido: чтобы спамить нам свой прон?нафига?
<shenmue> ы
<Megido> просто :D
<Megido> skai:  ее какой прон
<shenmue> ие это качалка других браузеров
<Megido> я в нем музыку слушаю
<korvin> в ие?
<Megido> в тотеме
<skai> я знал, что он извращенец,но чтоб в ие музон...:)
<shenmue> skai будь добр
<skai> shenmue: а я злой?
<shenmue> пришли скрин этой новости
<skai> shenmue: а тебе нафига?по ссылке не ходит?
<shenmue> чот у меня там шрифты убогие
<shenmue> проверить хочу
<skai> shenmue: http://itmages.ru/image/view/79767/063a8f08
<skai> shenmue: ну как?
<shenmue> в хромиуме у мну так же
<skai> shenmue: дык нормальные же шрифты
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2.png опера
<shenmue> =(
<edgbla> ыы, красота какая.
<skai> shenmue: я всегда знал, что опера не нужна
<shenmue> однако многим не мешает тырить из оперы все подряд под видом расширений
<skai> shenmue: вконтакт кстати тоже, но это уж каждому свое
<skai> shenmue: ну и зачем комбайн, если нужное можно поставить расширением?:)
<korvin> shenmue: что за ущербство на панели?
<shenmue> бага скрина
<korvin> дык ты эта... включи сглаживание шрифтов
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-3.png снова бага хотя у мну просто там все прозрачно
<Megido> почему амарока в меню нет?
<edgbla> Megido: ты какой-то почемучка))
<Megido> :D
<Megido> кто знает софт для определения еазвания трека?
<dhoine> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<shenmue> если тэгов нет то трэк айди и его аналоги
<dhoine> Не работает корректно перезагрузка и выключение, куда копать?
<Megido> где такое найти?
<shenmue> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Megido> и нафик он мне?
<Megido> ша  опять выдаст мне на винду
<Megido> почему амараок не играет музыку?ъ
<korvin> хороший вопрос, главное сколько полезных подробностей, помогающих ответить!
<skai> Megido: потому что у амарока есть вкус и ему нен
<Megido> ну а каких подробностей
<Megido> нажимай пле
<skai> нравится твоя музыка?
<Megido> плей
<Megido> пробегает по всем файлам  и все
<edgbla> мп3?
<korvin> кодеков не хватает или он их не видит
<edgbla> кодака нету
<Megido> skai: нравица
<Megido> ша пасатрю
<Megido> кодекаи вроде есть
<korvin> в виде плагинов к gstreamer?
<korvin> amarok юзает другой движок, наверное можно ему указать юзать гстример
<korvin> но лучче для кдешного движка кодеки поставить
<korvin> Megido: и вообще, гугл рулет: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Ru:MP3
<Megido> какой пакет?
<Megido> кароче хрен с ним всравно страшный до ужаса
<Megido> буду опять сидет на qmmp o_O
<skai> Megido: use mpd, luke
<Megido> ага пашутил
<korvin> skai: ++
<skai> Megido: вполне серьезно
<Megido> и нафик он сралс :D
<korvin> слушать музыку // К.О.
<Megido> ужс
<korvin> в чем ужас-то?
<korvin> отличный плеер, куча разнообразных клиентов на вкус и цвет
<korvin> прозрачное управление по сети
<dhoine> Добрый день. Ubuntu 10.04, не работает перезагрузка\выключение компьютера. (При этом гиребнейт работает корректно) Ничего полезного не нагуглил.
<Megido> фигня ваш мпд
<edgbla> как батарейка енержайзер, работает и работает, ну не по душе ему выключаться))
<korvin> Megido: какие Ваши доказательства?
<Megido> у меня он был
<dhoine> смищно, но после очередного апдейта приходится перезагружаться с кнопки
<korvin> это не доказательства
<Megido> и че
<Megido> фигня и все
<korvin> то, что слова Ваши наполнены метаном
<Megido> да хоть бутаном грю мпд негодица в плееры и все
<Megido> слишком много замутов
<korvin> годится
<korvin> никаких замутов
<Megido> плеер должен быть простым
<korvin> мпд прост
<Megido> и без проблеи в установке
<Megido> и дальнейшей настройке
<korvin> никаких проблем в установке
<korvin> и настройке
<skai> Megido: дааа.запустить и слушат музыку - это много:)для тебя - компилить куэмэмпэ - это гораааздо проще запустить плеер.понимаю
<DebianClone> Вконтакте уже на домене рф? Чет не запускается
<korvin> skai: =))
<Megido> skai: ставь знаки препинания епт
<korvin> DebianClone: у меня запускается
<Megido> DebianClone: ето у тя вирус
<DebianClone> вконтакте.рф, так?
<korvin> vkontakte.ru
<DebianClone> домен рф епт
<DebianClone> http://softoroom.net/topic69214.html
<skai> Megido: там всего лишь пропущено слово "чем"
<korvin> DebianClone: а с чего ты взял, что вконтакт переезжает?
<DebianClone> вот я и спрашиваю они будут регистрироваться на домене
<korvin> а почему ты это _здесь_ спрашиваешь?
<DebianClone> кофе перепил?
<korvin> спроси на вконтакте.ру
<DebianClone> а есть общий линукс ирк канала, независимо от дистра?
<korvin> есть
<korvin> но вряд ли тебе там ответят про вконтакт =)
<DebianClone> какой?
<skai> DebianClone: вам батенька на linuxtalks
<korvin> #linux-russian
<korvin> ну можно и в толкс
<DebianClone> там 11 человек сидит
<skai> korvin: нужно:)
<korvin> DebianClone:  в общем у меня вконтакте.рф не открывает
<skai> DebianClone: а ты спроси у них про контакт:)там активные люди
<skai> DebianClone: 11 активных лучше 9 десятков молчащих
<korvin> а в сафаре настраивать не надо, и так отображает правильно =)
<GanjaProWars> есть вопрос, если я установлю винду на отдельный жесткий диск, убунту не затрется?
<skai> GanjaProWars: затрется, если она на этом отдельном жестком стоит
<shenmue> нет
<GanjaProWars> они на другой
<GanjaProWars> убунту стоит на одно, а я собираюсь винду поставить на другой
<GanjaProWars> одном*
<skai> ну ставь
<skai> благословляем тебя на подвиги, дитя неверное
<GanjaProWars> ты вообще о чем?
<skai> GanjaProWars: ставь, говорю.если будешь осторожен - ничего не сотрешь
<GanjaProWars> skai: это радует, но так то сейчас стоит винда, но почему то граб его не видит
<edgbla> GanjaProWars: ты отключи винт на котором бубунта пока что...
<GanjaProWars> а потом что?
<skai> GanjaProWars: а потом как обычно.
<GanjaProWars> ок, попробую
<edgbla> skai: mpd
<edgbla> log: problem opening log file "/var/lib/mpd/mpd.log" (config line 37) for writing
<edgbla> Aborted (core dumped)
<edgbla> ))
<skai> edgbla: дык.настрой логи и прочее в хомяке.кто тебе мешает то
<skai> edgbla: или запусти от рута
<edgbla> прога вообще-то не должна падать от того что не может лог открыть))
<edgbla> это не прога, а какашка.
<skai> edgbla: какашка - тот, кто не справился с пониманием разграничения прав пользователей:)ты прогу от юзера запускаешь,забыв что это демон вообщето
<edgbla> я не должен с ними разбираться.
<edgbla> ))
<skai> edgbla: ты вообщ думать не должен:)ты же не homo sapience наверняка:)зачем тебе думать:)
<edgbla> не, я должен ткнуть и плеер должен играть))
<edgbla> а не плясать с бубном чтоб он запел.
<edgbla> и кадилом махать...
<skai> edgbla: дык не пляши.почему у меня сразу без бубнов заработало?карма^_^
<edgbla> совместимость
<korvin> по гороскопу?
<Megido> какой есь наманый консольный торент?
<edgbla> skai: а гуйня какая получше? я ario поставил, тычу радио, оно не поёт.
<edgbla> Megido: rtorrent
<Megido> edgbla: непойму с управлением
<Megido> какоето равшанское
<edgbla> ну почитай
<edgbla> там всё расписано
<Megido> так читаю
<skai> edgbla: я гуевой тока дополнением к фф пользовался.счас пересел на хоткеи от mpc и на всякий случай ncmpc на нкурсес интерфейс.но в оновном хоткеи
<Megido> фигня какаято открывает мне какоето непонятное окошко
<Megido> че там делать о_О
<Megido> есь какойто нармльный ?
<edgbla> тебе лучше самому нормальным стать))
<Megido> нехочу :D
<DebianClone> Можно же собрать из исходников свой дистрибутив?
<korvin> можно
<[koshka]> здрасте
<DebianClone> заняться что ли, а-то че-то нинравиться мне ни один дистр
<DebianClone> привет
<DebianClone> не нравиться*
<korvin> edgbla: gmpc
<korvin> DebianClone: google: Linux From Scretch
<vair> хм а что будет в твоем дистре?
<[Dmitry]> Да вы сума посходили
<[Dmitry]> Открыл вкладку jabber ubuntu там про LFS, глянул сюда, тоже
<[Dmitry]> Обострение? :)
<edgbla> мде, непросто его песть заставить.)))
<skai> [koshka]: ыпч
<nexusreglog> народ, чоделать, смплеер с вдпау сжирает всю память(
<skai> [Dmitry]: неделя lfs на убунте:)
<[koshka]> skai: :))
<skai> [koshka]: как прогресс с настройкой коньков?
<korvin> и клюшки
<[koshka]> норм ) вот надо их теперь подвинуть не много)а то как то смещено) это менять надо там где размер и позиция ?
<skai> [koshka]: тип того
<edgbla> какое бажное гавно этот gmpc.
<edgbla> насоздавал мне профилей кучу хрен знает зачем.
<korvin> лол?
<GanjaProWars> отсоединял я жесткий диск с убунту, все рано видит винду
<korvin> каких еще профилей?
<GanjaProWars> не видит
<edgbla> korvin: ну профили там, music->profiles
<edgbla> у меня уже там штук 20))
<edgbla> как удалить хз
<korvin> хз, не могу щас посмотреть
<korvin> но никакой кучи профилей не помню
<edgbla> аа, удалилось, будем дальше копать.
<nexusreglog> подскажите репу с мплеером
<edgbla> korvin: как заставить его играть? я добавил каталог с музыкой, соединился с сервером, всё без ошибок, но музыки не вижу.
<korvin> где ты ее не видишь?
<korvin> обнови коллекцию
<edgbla> ну в плеере
<edgbla> убдате базе?
<edgbla> делал
<edgbla> нету
<korvin> а где смотришь?
<edgbla> gmpc
<edgbla> database
<korvin> скриншот покажи
<skai> edgbla: а какая папка музыки указана в настройках?
<edgbla> /home/user/downloads/music
<DebianClone> интересно, девушки нормально ладят с Линуксом?
<shenmue> да
<korvin> DebianClone: на лоре даже гентушница есть
<DebianClone> а видел криншот выкладывала
<DebianClone> лолка
<DebianClone> спать хочу
<DebianClone> зеваю
<DebianClone> а я думал они все дуры
<DebianClone> :)
<[koshka]> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/79818/c75b455b
<novns> а оказалось что сам дурнее?
<edgbla> korvin: http://img.flashtux.org/img132b8002127dx9501ab2.png
<shenmue> Попов ?
<DebianClone> нет :D
<korvin> edgbla: эм... а окно конфигурации-то зачем?
<skai> korvin: 2.1 метра...
<korvin> я имел в виду главное окно
<korvin> skai: ?
<skai> [koshka]: то есть 2.1 метра...ну 10 минут подожду:)
<[koshka]> korvin: он мне )
<skai> korvin: промазал:)
<edgbla> korvin: а что надо?
<nexusreglog> кошмарная 10.10, столько багов
<edgbla> ну я добавил каталог, в database пусто
<edgbla> ща
<[koshka]> skai: ой, сорри
<[koshka]> давай я ща в jpg залью?
<skai> [koshka]: 12 процентов уже есть:)
<skai> [koshka]: обидно бдет перекачивать
<edgbla> korvin: http://img.flashtux.org/img132b8002234bx877b5dc3.png
<DebianClone> Там Королева бензоколонки по первому
<korvin> edgbla: эм... не зря ты окно настроек показал все-таки =)
<edgbla> yне, норма там
<edgbla> я просто спуделял когда скриншот делал
<edgbla> там со слешем
<korvin> edgbla: у тебя там /home/userdownloads/music а не /home/user/downloads/music
<korvin> а
<korvin> у тебя юзера зовут юзер?
<edgbla> да
<korvin> как оригинально
<edgbla> ну это тестовый...
<skai> edgbla: орригинально:)
<edgbla> если я жму дисконнект и коннект в консоли ошибок нет
<edgbla> но и база пустая
<ray_> Кто-нибудь знает как в 10.10 дела с видушкой VIA Chrome9? :)
<skai> edgbla: а ты пробовал выключить мпд.а потом запустить с функцией create-db
<skai> ray_: запусти ливсиди и проверь
<korvin> в общем хз, у меня все само заработало
<edgbla> korvin: mpd create-db
<edgbla> config: problems opening file create-db for reading: No such file or directory
<edgbla> Aborted (core dumped)
<edgbla> не ну мне всё больше и больше нравится, что не сделай сразу в краш)))
<skai> mpd --create-db
<edgbla> ааа, пля
<Megido> как убрать скроллинг в конки?
<skai> korvin: 72 процента:)
<skai> да ёёёёёжик
<[koshka]> :)))
<skai> [koshka]: 723 процента:)
<skai> *73
<[koshka]> та я поняла:)
<[koshka]> сорри,я  в след раз не буду такие большие срины кидать)
<korvin> гы, 723%... семь раз скачай, один посмотри
<skai> [koshka]: надеюсь в следущий раз у меня наконец проведут инет уже
<edgbla> skai: korvin: всё, спасибо, я натрахался, буду слушать в амароке))
<korvin> =)
<[koshka]> skai: а..это такой намек что я больше ниче кидать не буду )
<skai> edgbla: а ведь я уверен что ты просто чтото не то делал, не заметив рядом нужной кнопки за электронный мир, которая есть у меня:)
<skai> [koshka]: нет.это надежда что они все таки вспомнят о заявке на подключение
<[koshka]> у нас вот месяцами ждут)
<[koshka]> вроде город не большой)
<edgbla> ну как не то, указал каталог, запустил сервер, подключидлся, жду чтобы в базе были пестни, нету.
<skai> [koshka]: а у нас быстрее.если ты находишься в зоне доступа.а я был на учебе без мобилы когда звонили в прошлый раз
<skai> edgbla: у тя фф?
<edgbla> чего?
<skai> файрфокс?
<edgbla> хром
<skai> чорд.к фф был вкусный аддон.music player minion
<skai> он и апдейт дб кнопку имел
<edgbla> в gmpc тоже такая есть
<edgbla> только толку от неё нету
<[koshka]> skai: унас просто они все так лениво делают)
<[koshka]> я с ними как пойду на подключку, так они пока покурят.. пока поговорят )
<[koshka]> пол дня одна подключка )
<skai> [koshka]: замечания.раз не лаптоп  - удали строку с зарядом батареи и замени на к примеру температуру gpu. секцию с mpd  убери, если не пользуешься ей и настрой тот плеер, какой у тебя(за разными скриптами к к примеру от ритмбоса ищи в
<skai>  конки-хардкор репе на ланчпаде)
<skai> инет у меня настроен был на показ ppp0 статистики.думаю ты заметила и поменяла
<[koshka]> та я музыку тут вообще пока не слушаю..
<[koshka]> ну ща поковыряю:)
<[koshka]> спасибо добрый Скай:)
<skai> [koshka]: и одну запись от харда удали, раз у тебя все на одном разделе.в общем под себя настрой наконец уже:)
<skai> добрый скай...так его никогда не называли ЕМНИП :)
 * skai хосспаде.розовая гента с девочкой уже восьмая в топ10 этого месяца на лоре.синдром сами знаете чего в поле from работает...
<dhoine> не стартует автоматически rc.local, ЧЯДНТ?
<edgbla> skai: почему-то это тупое уродство не берёт данные из своего же конфига)) в etc, я поменял все каталоги, а он лог так и пытается писать в варлиб)) всё перезапускал, осталось только перезагрузиться, как в венде...
<Megido> че
<Megido> ой
<Megido> че за синтаксис  в коньках?
<Megido> на штмл похоче чет
<Megido> таблицу можна зафигачить?
<skai> edgbla: а у тебя случаем нет конфига .mpdconf  в хомяке созданного левой гуевой мордой к нему?
<edgbla> щас гляну
<[koshka]> в чем тут в 3д малювать? )
<Megido> коньки можна поверх всех окон?
<skai> [koshka]: блендер же
<[koshka]> ммм. про него я то сегодня и читала
<edgbla> skai: нету
<skai> Megido: можно
<skai> Megido: за подробностями иди к man conky
<Megido> skai: трудно одмн параметр сказать?
<skai> edgbla: /etc/init.d/mpd restart
<edgbla> я делал
<edgbla> и стоп/старт
<skai> Megido: я должен наизусть их все помнить?
<skai> edgbla: sudo killall -9 mpd
<[koshka]> skai: спасибо:)
<edgbla> нету его в процессах
<skai> edgbla: чтобы убить его(вдруг да у тебя от рута запущен и не может перехватить управление)
<skai> edgbla: а что отвечает на /etc/init.d/mpd restart
<edgbla> ну остановлено ОК, запущено ОК, плюс автоопределение звуковой
<edgbla> попробую в хоум кинуть его
<skai> edgbla: короче у меня .mpdconf в хомяке такой лежит: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534577/
<edgbla> может там подхватит
<edgbla> skai: ну вот это другое дело, спасибо.
<skai> edgbla: замени юзер нейм и путь к музону.если у тебя не пульс а асльса - раскоментируй ее вывод и закоментируй пульсу
<edgbla> работает уже всё.
<GanjaProWars> skai:  это снова я, отключал диск с убунтой, винду не видит..
<[koshka]> о как
<skai> GanjaProWars: так ты ему покажи ее
<GanjaProWars> как?)
<[koshka]> ф9! )
<skai> GanjaProWars: можешь указать пальцем и сказать: "смотри.вот венда.нюхай,мухтар, нюхай" :)
<GanjaProWars> а серьезно?
<Megido> как версия убунты?
<Megido> в коньках
<skai> GanjaProWars: libastral сломали.
<GanjaProWars> 10.04
<skai> Megido: легко.
<Megido> я понял а переменная то какая?
<GanjaProWars> а кто-то говорил, нужно какую-то таблицу восстановить
<skai> Megido: да господи.
<skai> ${exec lsb_release -d | sed -e 's/.*: //' | awk '{print $2,$3,$4}'}
<skai> простейшая же команда в настройках
<GanjaProWars> в смысле переменная
<[koshka]> многоуважаемый Скай, мне нужна будет потмо ваша помощь)
<skai> [koshka]: потмо?а это как?:)
<GanjaProWars> Вы используете Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx - выпущенную в апреле 2010 г. и поддерживаемую до 2013 г.
<edgbla> skai: я вообще надеялся что большинство приложений будет построено по такой клиент-серверной архитектуре... чтобы минимизировать зависимости :(
<[koshka]> потом* )
<skai> edgbla: дык многое так есть.мпд.торрент демоны разные с вебмордами.
<skai> edgbla: что удобно - хочешь поменять плеер - сменил морду и ничего перенастраиваь не надо
<edgbla> ну я вообще про всё, и управление через файлы типа как в /proc
<edgbla> безо всяких глупых дбас
<[koshka]> skai: а жабу вашу нельзя? ;) :D
<edgbla> и прочее
<korvin> edgbla: это тебе к Plan 9/Inferno
<korvin> там все через файлы
<GanjaProWars> Megido:
<edgbla> ну да, но я всё жду когда в линухе доростут до такого))
<Megido> так че то я уже намутил :/
<Megido> ярлыки видно тока ес их выделить
<edgbla> skai: смысл даже не в том что сменил морду и всё, а в том что упал хсервер, начхать, упала морда, а прога работает))
<edgbla> просто поднял сервак, зацепил морду и продолжил.
<GanjaProWars> Megido: можешь помочь?
<edgbla> кто бы ему помог))
<Megido> GanjaProWars: чем?
<skai> edgbla: ага:)демоны - это торт
<Megido> ееее че за
<edgbla> вебморды мне кстати как-о не очень.
<GanjaProWars> Megido: граб не видит винды
<Megido> как вырубить own_window так чтоб ярлыки видно было
<Megido> GanjaProWars: плохая винда?
<korvin> dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<skai> [Dmitry]: у кого в жаброконференции просить голос?
<skai> korvin: update-grub уже не модно?
<korvin> skai: это же разные вещи вроде
<skai> korvin: ли груб-сетап и девайсмап создать-указать новый
<GanjaProWars> Megido: обыкновенная windows xp
<Holeech> как посмотреть с какими правами примаунтен раздел?
<korvin> Holeech: с помощью mount ?
<Holeech> да
<skai> Holeech: mount жу
<Holeech> я примаунтел через наутилус
<[koshka]> ubuntar: ня :)
<Megido> Holeech: nano /etc/fstab
<Holeech> лол?
<Holeech> при чём тут фстаб?
<edgbla> skai: чёта он поёт одну песню и встаёт.
<skai> edgbla: а ты добавил в плейлист сколько песен?
<abra> привет народ!
<Megido> Holeech: теш параметры нада?
<edgbla> рандом мне не нравится
<edgbla> skai: я не делал плейлист, я просто из каталога базы играю
<Megido> Holeech: там и найдеш
<edgbla> неправильно?
<Holeech> хах
<abra> об чем разговор?
<korvin> edgbla: плейлист делай
<korvin> abra: кадабра!
<abra> korvin, !
<edgbla> хех
<abra> )
<[Dmitry]> skai: У меня
<korvin> edgbla: правильно, но так только одну песню он играет
<skai> [Dmitry]: ты владиславыч?
<Holeech> Megido, я примаунел через наутилус раздел винды, как посмотреть с какими правами она примаунтена?
<korvin> а в плейлисте уже рулишь
<[Dmitry]> skai: Он самый.
<Megido> Holeech: rm -rf /путь к разделу
<Holeech> ухаха
<Holeech> за это не банят щас?
<korvin> Holeech: mount
<korvin> набери в терминале
<abra> what the hell is going on here?
<skai> Holeech: счастлив?
<Megido> у меня вопрос, вот у меня сейчас играет музыка
<korvin> abra: some Chaos
<Megido> ак узнать откуда она играет о_О
<abra> )
<GanjaProWars> ??
<Megido> ну какой плеер или че
<korvin> Megido: из динамиков!
<GanjaProWars> методом тыка
<Megido> дык ниодин плеер не запущен и музыки такой у меня нет
<GanjaProWars> )))
<korvin> эээ
<abra> Megido, музыка?
<GanjaProWars> какой драйвер звука?
<Megido> алса
<korvin> ну ориентируйся по слуху
<abra> дэээээм
<GanjaProWars> попробуй перезапустить
<Megido> кого?
<GanjaProWars> алсу
<Megido> аалсу?
<Megido> не
<GanjaProWars> что не
<Megido> музыка нравица :D
<Holeech> skai, ага
<GanjaProWars> ну это другое дело
<abra> Megido, как тебе помочь?)
<Megido> [v
<Megido> хм\
<Megido> qmmp в процесах висит
 * abra поправлен пивком, не слушайте его
<edgbla> korvin: ну я создал плейлист, там список песен появляется, тычу, опять одну играет.
<edgbla> надо наверное их все add
<korvin> не
<GanjaProWars> кто-нибудь играет в кс через вайн?
<abra> GanjaProWars, нет, а как?
<GanjaProWars> что как? играть?
<abra> через вайн?
<GanjaProWars> запускаешь кс 1.6 через wine
<skai> edgbla: ты какой мордой пользуешься?
<edgbla> gmpc
<Megido> де примеры оньков лежат?
<skai> edgbla: у тя клава мультимедийная?
<edgbla> вроде навороченная так
<edgbla> да, но не пашут часть клавиш
<skai> Megido: в сети тысяча их
<skai> Megido: на форуме особо
<skai> edgbla: управление музыкой на ней есть?
<abra> Megido, /usr/share/conky/
<Megido> skai: ме нинада форм мие нада там де с скришотами
<skai> Megido: на форуме тысяча их
<Megido> на офсайте знаю есть
<abra> Megido, ыы не там)
<skai> Megido: аж тема есть.постим коньки со скринами и конфигом
<edgbla> skai: ну звук плюс/минус/выключить, пауза/плей
<Megido> skai: ну ша глянем
<edgbla> ну у неё ещё настраиваемых 5 штук, только не пашут))
<skai> edgbla: поставь mpc ncmpcpp
<edgbla> ок
<skai> edgbla: залезь в настройки хоткеев гнома
<skai> добавь клавиши mpc next
<edgbla> не, хсервер их не видит
<skai> mpc prev
<skai> mpc toggle
<skai> edgbla: ты без гуев сидишь?
<skai> edgbla: в гноме пусть хоткеи.для консоли - ncmpcpp будет
<GanjaProWars> блин.... кс 1.6 при игре на сервере выдает 30 фпс((
<korvin> и что?
<skai> GanjaProWars: дык.кс не нужно:)
<korvin> человеческий глаз больше 24 fps не видит
<skai> GanjaProWars: все равно твои глаза еле еле воспринимают 24.
<GanjaProWars> skai: дык надо бы
<korvin> *не распознает
<korvin> да, точно, "не воспринимает"
<skai> korvin: видят больше.мозг просто их игнорит за избыточность:)
<GanjaProWars> странно, а откуда же лаги?
<edgbla> да не слушай, самое норм 100 фпс.
<korvin> а при чем тут лаги?
<skai> GanjaProWars: эффект плацебо наоборот
<edgbla> иначе видно рывки и прочее.
<GanjaProWars> ну у меня норм 70 было
<abra> GanjaProWars, когда было?
<abra> что сделал, чтобы не было
<GanjaProWars> лаги имеются не из-за интернета
<GanjaProWars> когда винда была)
<shenmue> настройки хромиума где храняца?
<edgbla> skai: почему без гуёв, в гуях.
<korvin> в ~/
<shenmue> чот вот не вижу
<abra> shenmue, глянь в ~/.config
<shenmue> о спс
<GanjaProWars> opengl стоит
<GanjaProWars> правда еще звук хрипит там
<edgbla> ну мож комп слабый?
<abra> GanjaProWars, ты по LAN рубишься?
<GanjaProWars> ну на винде же не глючит
<GanjaProWars> abra: интернет
<GanjaProWars> да и просто с ботами тормозит
<korvin> че за видюха? какие дрова установлены?
<GanjaProWars> видюха ATI Radeon 9600 , драйвера из коробки
<abra> GanjaProWars, хотелось бы узнать, с того времени когда 70 фпс было что то изменилось?
<korvin> гм...
<abra> дровишки там или еще что
<GanjaProWars> abra: это фпс было на винде
<abra> аа
<abra> а в этом линухе всегда было 30 фпс
<GanjaProWars> ставил диркт
<GanjaProWars> в меню 70 фпс
<abra> Недавное себе поставил Enemy Territory: Quake Wars. Оказывается, если захотеть то можно игрузу нормальную под линь написать
<GanjaProWars> у меня не потянет наверное такую))
<GanjaProWars> вот хочу еще попробывать запустить Героев 3
<korvin> GanjaProWars: http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID15/149.html#4 -- пробовал?
<abra> GanjaProWars, у тебя там компизы не включены?
<GanjaProWars> включен компиз
<Megido> хелп
<GanjaProWars> я боюсь ставить драйвера т.к. уже пару раз сносил иксы)))
<shenmue> такс еще вопрос
<shenmue> в хромиуме где тема оформления хранится?
<shenmue> и расширение ее
<Megido> почему у меня видно только половина коньков???
<abra> Megido, maximum_size
<abra> man conky
<edgbla> GanjaProWars: может вертикальная синхронизация, у моника какая частота?
<korvin> GanjaProWars: отключи компиз на время игры
<GanjaProWars> edgbla: 85 герц
<jlewka> всем привет
<abra> jlewka, шалом
<GanjaProWars> korvin: пробывал
<Megido> abra: никакой разницы
<jlewka> скажите плиз, а как через ссшможно сделать скриншот удаленного рабоего стола
<jlewka> и можно ли вообще?)
<abra> Megido, половино в ширину или в длину?
<GanjaProWars> принт скрин не работает?
<Megido> вниз
<korvin> GanjaProWars: через ссш?
<novns> установить переменную DISPLAY=гдетамвашX
<GanjaProWars> korvin: я не знаю что тако ссш
<novns> и запустить какой-нибудь scrot
<korvin> ну вот
<Megido> дык я скопировал конфиг
<Megido> готовый
<Megido> и там уже такое
<edgbla> GanjaProWars: ну вот оно не успевает 85 же, и рисует в половину, 40 с чем-то или как там.
<jlewka> novns, спс, щас попробую)
<GanjaProWars> edgbla: и как же это решить?
<kreker93> народ кто нить покупал что-то такое http://sino-qps.en.made-in-china.com/product/yoNQuLOxfbVW/China-MP3-Player-QPS-MP3-04-.html ??
<edgbla> GanjaProWars: ну попробуй всинк отключить, хотя я про ати ничего не знаю.
<novns> kreker93, название пугающее
<edgbla> ади в линуксе не лучший выбор.
<novns> мэйд ин чайна - плохая рекомендация
<GanjaProWars> edgbla: в игре? это я знаю, но ничего поделать не могу
<kreker93> novns,да хочется айпод такой да стоит он 3к а этот 17 баксов))
<abra> Megido, куда скопировал?
<abra> Megido, покажи параметр minimum_size
<skai> kreker93: купи за тыщу рублей плеер на 4гб и радуйся.хватит на год минимум
<abra> Megido, из ~/.conkyrc
<novns> kreker93, не проще какой-нибудь iRiver купить?
<GanjaProWars> вот это да.... запустил героев 3 прошла заставка и черный экран... еле выключил)))
<skai> GanjaProWars: нативных?
<GanjaProWars> нет
<skai> GanjaProWars: ты в винцо вообще директ и прочее добавлял?
<skai> GanjaProWars: а нафига не нативных?
<kreker93> skai,у меня есть мп3 только он здаровый,покупал его для просмотра видосов.Щас хочу маленький взять.
<GanjaProWars> skai: директ вроде устанавливал, у меня просто есть лиц. диск
<skai> kreker93: купи маленький за тыщу
<jlewka> novns, DISPLAY=localhost:10.0 переменная есть, но скрин не делает...
<Megido> abra: у меня такого ненд
<kreker93> novns,А у айривера есть что то вроде этого айпода?
<jlewka> novns, DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<jlewka> млин
<skai> GanjaProWars: через winetrikcs ставил?
<korvin> есть же playonlinux, который вроде как может (помочь) настроить вине должным образом
<jlewka> novns, asfas@asfas-desktop:~$ scrot screen.png
<jlewka> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<jlewka> giblib error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?
<GanjaProWars> skai: да
<kreker93> skai,хочу именно что то вроде апода этого!
<skai> kreker93: купи айпод
<GanjaProWars> ))
<kreker93> skai,дорого
<jlewka> novns, ssh c  опцией -X запускал естественно
<skai> kreker93: умерь аппетиты
<GanjaProWars> купи китайский айпод)
<skai> kreker93: найди работу
<skai> kreker93: слушай на телефоне музон
<novns> jlewka, а попробовать DISPLAY=:0
<skai> kreker93: выбор есть всегда
<kreker93> GanjaProWars,яж и вспрашивал покупал кто нить китайский?
<abra> jlewka, ты просто вводишь DISPLAY=:10:0?
<jlewka> novns, сек
<kreker93> skai,короче поф
<abra> jlewka, export
<abra> погодь
<GanjaProWars> kreker93: у меня qumo здоровый есть с экраном TFT 320x240
<jlewka> abra, нечего не вводил, все уже было
<kreker93> GanjaProWars,да с экраном и у мя есть))
<kreker93> не удобно же!
<GanjaProWars> kreker93: зачем еще тогда
<GanjaProWars> в большой карман пихни и норм будет
<kreker93> GanjaProWars,что в корман помещался)
<novns> jlewka, я попробовал у себя - получается
<abra> jlewka, DISPLAY=":0.0" import -window root myscreen.png
<GanjaProWars> kreker93: а что у тебя еще больше?
<novns> DISPLAY=:0 блабла
<kreker93> GanjaProWars,да у мя как не мп3 а типа медиа плеера что-то)
<GanjaProWars> уу...
<jlewka> novns, abra DISPLAY=:0 помогло вроде)
<GanjaProWars> мб еще  типо Ipad? ))
<shenmue> http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/7598821.html ы
<edgbla> пропала панелька в кде, отвалилась, никто не помнит как запустить?
<edgbla> я забыл :/
<abra> edgbla, kicker?
<skai> edgbla: так ты кедераст?!а я тебе помогал...
<skai> как я низко пал...
<skai> :))
<korvin> =)
<abra> )))
<edgbla> skai: ну я то там то там, но гном уж больно низко пал сейчас.
<skai> edgbla: гном 2.32 торт же:)
<shenmue> обоснуй
<abra> edgbla, alt+f2  потом kicker?
<abra> не?
<kreker93> GanjaProWars,у мя вот ViewSonic 4,5 дюйма бред вообще
<shenmue> главное у него кеды не пашут но гном низко пал
<edgbla> abra: нету такого.
<edgbla> shenmue: ну они хоть как-то пашут.
<edgbla> skai: я жду третьего гнома.
<shenmue> руки
<jlewka> а скоро они выйдут?
<skai> edgbla: ну гном 3.0!=гном 3 тыже понимаешь:))
<skai> jlewka: апрель.обещали на жтот раз не кинуть
<edgbla> больше негде сидеть, либо кеды, либо чисто консоль.
<kreker93> еще е17 есть^^
<shenmue> в наутилусе по ф3 будет сразу 3 колонки!
<jlewka> dwm интересная вещь)
<GanjaProWars> ура... я выбрался из героев, из этого жуткого черного экрана, который не как не хотел закрываться))
<edgbla> ну всякие xfce, но уж больно убого.
<skai> sharikoff:
<jlewka> skai, прям так сильно отлиаться будут?
<skai> edgbla: опенкоробокс же
<skai> jlewka: погугли.в двух словах не рассказать
<edgbla> я уж его в чистом виде сто лет как не видал.
<kreker93> jlewka,сильно при сильно отличаться будут
<skai> sharikoff: ты тут?
<dinya24> привет. подскажите,что надо сделать чтоб заходить в x11vnc через внешний ip из интернета на внутренний 192.168.1.1:5900 ? внешний ip адрес пров выделил
<edgbla> чего?
<jlewka> а зачем заходить на внутрений если есть внешний?
<GanjaProWars> как можно запустить программу или игру с помощью opengl
<dinya24> не заходит почему то с внешнего
<skai> GanjaProWars: wine game.exe -opengl
<skai> не?
<dinya24> с внутреннего заходит а с внешнего нет. видимо с iptables что то сделать надо
<GanjaProWars> skai: сейчас попробую
<jlewka> dinya24, а ты с ними то нить до этого делал(а)?
<jlewka> а ты с ними до этого что нить делала?
<GanjaProWars> всё рано черный экран
<GanjaProWars> мб где то в конфиге прописать?
<dinya24> да . делал проброс nat в локальную сеть 192.168.1.0/24
<edgbla> а как этот 1.1 инет получает?
<dinya24> вот как тут написано делал http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0
<dinya24> сеть есть. внутренние компы спокойно конектятся к x11vnc
<dinya24> а с удаленного не зайти из интернета
<jlewka> а разве в убунте  (/etc/network/interfaces) работает?
<abra> кстати кто-нибудь попробовал чудо-патч для ядра от Майка Галбрейта?
<jlewka> dinya24, тоесть, есть компьютер 1 (компьютер который раздает инет на 2 комп) и 2 комп, и ты хочешь из внешней сети подключиться ко 2 компу?
<jlewka> прально понял?
<dinya24> да я вообще хочу с работы подключаться через интернет на домашний сервак с x11vnc через внешний ip
<abra> dinya24, вроде ничего не надо с iptables делать
<|edgbla|> да пока он не расскажет как и что тут бестолку.
<jlewka> abra, эм.. а как он тогда ко 2 компу подключится, если в нет смотрит только 1
<abra> dinya24, ip статический?
<dinya24> да внешний ip выданный провайдером
<dinya24> который за деньги обычно провайдеры выдают
<abra> dinya24, я не понял как у тебя организована сеть дома
<dinya24> Сервак с убунту 10.10 - и хаб
<jlewka> dinya24, вообщем если я прально понял, то тебе надо сделать формвардинг что ли, что бы 1 комп передавал соединение второму, как это делается хз)
<dinya24> нет форвардинг уже сделал по инструкции http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107492.0
<dinya24> сеть и интернет есть на клиентских компах . а вот отдельно из инета не зайти на vnc сервер
<schallfey> hiall
<jlewka> dinya24, нет, ты не понял, надо сделать еще 1 формвардинг именно для твоего соединения
<jlewka> dinya24, тоесть пкаеты приходящие на определенный порт, перенаправлять на 2 комп
<jlewka1> это при условии что я тебя прально понял)
<Megido> а у меня баг с warzone
<edgbla> играй на приставке, там нету багов
<shenmue> бида
<ZeVoluciON> мы рады за тебя
<Megido> сам игра1
<edgbla> я играл
<Megido> я тоже рад но как его исправаить
<edgbla> можа это не баг? это подстройка под тебя, ты вон вместо Й, жмёшь 1, игра это видит и курсорчик на 3см двигает))
<edgbla> мол ты всё равно косишь на 3 см))
<Megido> гг
<Megido> я сересн как ето исправить
<abra> Megido, ща погоди одену телепатический шлем
<Megido> abra: курсор на 3 сантиметра ниже чем нада
<shenmue> abra а где купил кстати? очень нужен мне
<abra> shenmue, сделай сам из фольги
<abra> покупать не надо
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: у тя транспорт писюн или жит?
<sharikoff> пи
<skai> sharikoff: годно.одобряю.тогда адресок напомни
<sharikoff> ircn.ru
<sharikoff> или jabber.ircn.ru
<sharikoff> skai: зарегился?
<skai> sharikoff: да
<sharikoff> маладетс
<sharikoff> теперь добавь меня =))
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ты вот так умеешь? http://kukachik.blogspot.com/2009/06/dhcp-snooping-vlan-per-client.html
<sharikoff> если умеешь кивни =)
<skai> sharikoff: дык поделись кого добавить:)
<inkvizitor68sl> я ж циски не ковырял
<sharikoff> skai: sharikoff@ircn.ru
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: мож зарядить одну в сеть те для опытов?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, можно, если она выживет
<skai> sharikoff: авторизуй
<skai> sharikoff: а ирцн - это типо маскирует настоящий жид твой?:)
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> просто доменчик
<Zhora_> Помогите
<Zhora_> Поставил сервер Ubuntu и не могу залогинится(
<sharikoff> Жорик емае
<sharikoff> как же так
<Zhora_> Я ввожу логин
<sharikoff> так
<Zhora_> а пароль уже ввестине могу
<sharikoff> а он че?
<sharikoff> пачиму?
<sharikoff> не отображается?
<Zhora_> Не знаю, не отображается
<sharikoff> забей
<uburuntu> Народ, возникла необходимость поставить винду как вторую ось. Разделы, все дела сделал, но при установке выдает "Диск не содержит разделов , совместимых с windows" раздел - нтфс! в чем проблема?
<sharikoff> вводи не глядя
<sharikoff> он собсно все равно пищется
<skai> Zhora_: это не баг.это фича.он не покажет количество звездочек, чтобы никто не смог подглядеть
<sharikoff> т.е вводится
<skai> Zhora_: привыкай
<Zhora_> Аааа...
<Zhora_> Счас попробую
<sharikoff> Эх Жорик Жорик..
<skai> жора ты нас расстроил
<Zhora_> Пишет логин инкорект(
<skai> Zhora_: так внимательней надо было писать
<skai> Zhora_: клавиатура перед тобой
<Zhora_> С маленькой буквы?
<jlewka> !linux востановление пароля root
<sharikoff> ты случайно не русскими буквами накатал?
<Zhora_> Не
<Zhora_> Пишу
<Zhora_> zhora
<Zhora_> и пароль
<sharikoff> жора
<sharikoff> потом ввод
<sharikoff> он говорит Password
<DebianClone> Хоче ченить такое сделать а не знаю че :)
<sharikoff> ты ему пароль
<sharikoff> ввод
<Zhora_> Ну это понятно
<skai> DebianClone: собери розовую генту:)
<Zhora_> Он пишет неправильно
<sharikoff> ну значит неправильно
<DebianClone> генту?
<Zhora_> Всё
<Zhora_> Я дурак)
<DebianClone> там говорят компилить надо?
<Zhora_> забыл включить нумпад)
<DebianClone> все пакеты собирать
<Zhora_> :D
<sharikoff> ай ай ай
<skai> DebianClone: врут:)там бегают пони и какаю радугой
<sharikoff> Жора Жора
<skai> DebianClone: на третью ночь собирания мира без сна:))
<bggooo> Привет братцы! Кто нибудь собирал qgoogletranslator-1.2.0? выскакивает вот это http://paste.ubuntu.com/534615/ думаю пробема в этом Could NOT find QtCore header, что делать кто подскажет?
<Zhora_> Как пароль/логин на автозапуск поставить?
<sharikoff> bggooo: загрузить пакет с хедерами
<skai> bggooo: внезапно, но поставить QtCore header не?
<sharikoff> он обычно девелом зовется
<sharikoff> типа dev
<bggooo> skai, самое интересное, все что связано с Qt поставлено :(
<sharikoff> знач не все..
<bggooo> sharikoff, да, спасибо, доставил пакеты для девелоперов, все собралось)
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> дали ему год
<sharikoff> отсидел 12 месяцев
<sharikoff> выпустили досрочно
<kreker93> Ребят,не подскажите какую нибудь стратегию где есть возможность вести переговоры с союзниками,противниками,торговать с ними,ну и чтобы была армия приличных размаров,как в рим тотл вар
<sharikoff> цивилизация
<kreker93> sharikoff,мда...
<sharikoff> онлайн
<kreker93> не неонлайн
<jlewka> kreker93, балатируйся в президентыююю
<sharikoff> юююгославии?
<sharikoff> или юююар?
<jlewka> ююю==...
<sharikoff> или это точка такая?
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> хотя, твоиваринты более правдоподобные)
<shenmue> spring
<shenmue> есть в репах
<kreker93> так ну ща качну 4ю циливизацию,а она под вином норм пашет?
<sharikoff> фиг ее знает..
<DebianClone> где почитать толковые Линукс блоги?
<DebianClone> на хабре?
<Zhora_> Как подключится к серверу по ssh?  "ssh 127.0.0.1" выдаёт "ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused"
<jlewka> ты сам к себе хочешь подключиться?
<Zhora_> Нет
<Zhora_> Сервер локальный
<Zhora_> Может ссылочкой на мануальчик по ssh поделится кто-нибудь?
<jlewka> sed 's/#Port 22/Port 22/g' /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<jlewka> service sshd restart
<Nixliin> ssh yurname@127.0.0.1
<Zhora_> Это на сервере или на клиенте?
<Zhora_> Первое
<jlewka> на сервере все)
<Zhora_> На с клиента как зайти потом?
<jlewka> sed 's/#Port 22/Port 22/g' /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jlewka> вот так вот на сервере тоесть
<jlewka> на клиенте нечего не надо вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите мож у кого есть или кто знает . Нужна vps под спам с росположением в китай или тайланд
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: спам -это плохо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Знаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но всетаки
<sharikoff> все таки нету..
<sharikoff> абусов на тебя нет.. хулиган
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<sonorus> lj,hsq dtxth
<sonorus> добрый вечер
<[koshka]> привет
<kreker93> куку
<sonorus> чем открыть книгу в формате fb2 ?
<sharikoff> colibre
<sharikoff> есть такая прога на питоне
<kreker93> FictionBook
<sharikoff> или calibre что ли..
<kreker93> а в гугле не пробывал вводить?сразу стопяцот страниц находит
<sharikoff> с функией заливки на девайсы
<sharikoff> все дела
<sharikoff> даже на яфончик умеет
<sonorus> ghj,jdfk d ueukt
<sonorus> пробовал в гугле
<kreker93> sonorus,и как?
<uburuntu> В какой формат можно заархивировать, что бы извлечение файлов было наиболее быстрым? степень сжатия не интересует.
<shenmue> в любой
<uburuntu> ладно, спасибо!
<Zhora_> Как подключится в локальному серверу по ssh??
<sharikoff> ssh -l логин 127.0.0.1
<DebianClone> чет не удается мне в xfce отредактировать меню
<uvvtu> ставь гном
<DebianClone> чво?
<DebianClone> хнооом?
<skai> DebianClone: ставь опенбокс
<uvvtu> читай сверху
<edgbla> uburuntu: tar.gz
<skai> качал 40 метров обнов.а за три часа выложили свежие версии половины пакетов, что я качал:(
<uvvtu> LXDE + OpenBox
<uburuntu> edgbla, спасибо, уже в .тар.гз поставил)
<uvvtu> 40 метров - качнул за 11 сек
<DebianClone> в lxde не корзины :)
<uvvtu> инет тормозит
<himik> 40 метров за 11 сек... ты в деревне чтоль?
<DebianClone> чет совсем мрачное это ваше lxde openbox fluxbox
 * himik неудачно пошутил...
<jlewka> DebianClone, slim + dwm попробуй)
<uvvtu> himik, читай сверху
<uvvtu> инет тормозит
<DebianClone> а че такое слим?:
<DebianClone> у меня тоже тормозит
<DebianClone> трафик израсходовал
<jlewka> !slim
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='slim'
<uvvtu> удвоенность
<jlewka> DebianClone, легколенсный аналог De
<jlewka> вроде как)
<skai> uvvtu: 40 секунд у тебя.4 часа у меня
<Holeech> почему у смонтированного раздела нтфс файлы не удаляются в корзину?
<sharikoff> а писать ты туда могешь?
<skai> Holeech: потому что там нет корзины // к.о.
<Holeech> могу
<fano> Товарищи, как бы мне поставить firefox 3.6 на ubuntu jaunty? В репах последний 3.0.17, а тут https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa нету 3.6
<fano> а хотелось бы из каких-нибудь репов
<DebianClone> crfxfq gjhntq,k
<Holeech> http://itpaste.ru/214324 что не так?
<DebianClone> скачай портейбл фирефохэ 3.6.12
<DebianClone> репов нет
<DebianClone> только portable
<fano> что за portable приложение для линукса? Не встречал таких
<skai> кто там с жанти и фирефохой?
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<skai> научитесь же пользоваться поиском наконец
<DebianClone> портейбл - которые не требуют установки
<shenmue> флешку на разделы можно разделить?
<skai> shenmue: можно.пользы не принесет, но можно
<shenmue> хм... любопытно как мобилка на это отрегогирует
<skai> shenmue: хреново
<skai> shenmue: я пробовал
<shenmue> износиловала кактус и сьела ковер?
<fano> skai: спасибо, находил не тот ППА до сих пор. Следует поставить  firefox-3.0 (3.6.7+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1), да?
<uvvtu> fano, а собрать и скомпились не субьба
<skai> shenmue: и нагадила в кстрюлю.а я думал что это суп испортился:(
<fano> uvvtu, неохота, лучше сразу бинарник
<uvvtu> тогда и мучайся
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, чего за мобилка?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в общем ведроид и винда на этьо нормально реагируют
<shenmue> сонерик к770
<inkvizitor68sl> \а
<inkvizitor68sl> этот вряд ли
<uvvtu> Offoffoff1, ты хоть сдесь?. Сидишь как партизан
<[koshka]> uvvtu: ня
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl: ня ня ня :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ня
<uvvtu> привет кошара
<uvvtu> как дела малыш?
<joga_> ммм))
<[koshka]> все хорошо:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да
<inkvizitor68sl> с добрым утром всех
<joga_> хорошо что хорошо)
<inkvizitor68sl>  пойду завтракать
<uvvtu> самое главное - чтобы у тебя все было хорошо. а мы так себе
<joga_> с добрым ахах
<joga_> да погода еще дерьмо
<[koshka]> ох Инки и соня
<[koshka]> ппц
<uvvtu> на солярке кто нить сибит?
<[koshka]> uvvtu: а чего так себе? должно быть хорошо =)
<uvvtu> ну так то нормально вроде
<uvvtu> тьфу тьфу тьфу
<[koshka]> с вами хорошо, но пора топать )
<[koshka]> до завтра ;)
 * uvvtu ушел смотреть дом2
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну ты спаааать:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вроде ж у тебя часа четыре на сон всего:)если верить твоим каментам
<uvvtu> давай кошара
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, я сплю раз в несколько дней по 18 )
<inkvizitor68sl> да и у меня все же по нижней планке )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ааа:)это там более слабые рабы на плантациях по 140 часов пашут да?
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<kaljan> а я 2 раза в день сплю
<kaljan> днем полтора часа и ночью 6
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я фигею с лороты.топ10 уже пятое место у этой темы.
<inkvizitor68sl> хах
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: синдром сами знаете чего в поле фром^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ты ап чем7
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: про тему с розовой гентой:)тыж там отметился в каментах.я тебя по нику узнал.и по аватарке:)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня там есть аватар оО
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, не, я в смысле что ха синдром
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ага.принудительно дали:)розовый восьмигранник с ногами-руками ниточками и рогом
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> эм?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://itmages.com/image/view/79902/3fb59f9f
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вот это видят люди при встрече с тобой:)
<Q`Relly> :D
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: там не помню откуда, но пошла тема лепить рандомно нарисованные такие авы тем, у кого нет:)
<Sergei-KCH> все привет
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<brabadu> добрый вечер, у кого-нибудь были проблемы с выходом из саспенда в 10.10 на асерах?
<skai> brabadu: у владельцев асеров
<brabadu> skai: спасибо, кеп :)
<brabadu> и кто из владельцев асера знает как с ними бороться?
<Sergei-KCH> ubuntu 10.10 не отключается есть предложения
<skai> brabadu: те, у кого ноутбук фирмы "асер" и модели "модель" с железом "железо"
<Sergei-KCH> acer ferrari on 200
<brabadu> Acer Aspire 4720, Core2duo, Ati 2400hd
<brabadu> вроде так
<Sergei-KCH> ati 3200 работает нормально
<skai> brabadu: дело в ати.старое.
<megaterminatorm> при запуске скрипта как сделать, чтоб он не выводил инфу в консоль? --              >> /dev/null      или как?
<skai> megaterminatorm: ага
<brabadu> skai: дрова собирать что ли?
<skai> brabadu: мож иксы даунгрейднуть.или апгрейднуть
<megaterminatorm> или одну только стрелку надо?
<skai> megaterminatorm: вроде для выхлопа пофиг
<brabadu> skai: спасибо, над этим вопросом подумаем :)
<megaterminatorm> skai: спасиб)
<Amkodor> люди привет в чем разница если просто через наутилус папку расшарить  и эту же папку через сервер Samba
<brabadu> а еще такая странность - бывает индикатор раскладки клавы начинает показывать что-то одно, обычно США
<brabadu> Смена раскладки работает, меняется даже если по самому индикатору выбрать другую - раскладка меняется,
<brabadu> но на индикаторе все равно США. Можно как-то вылечить?
<sonorus> ктонить диплом специалиста по ИВТ защищал ?
<skai> brabadu: ага.заставить космонавта не пилить свой гном, заменяя либу с индикатором на  свою, но не контрибутя ее.тогда быстро починят
<brabadu> skai: понятно :)
<kaljan> я вообще не смог сделать чтобы вместо клавиатурки картинки были, все делал по мануалу - а фиг
<kaljan> причем несколько раз пытался
<kaljan> показывал перечеркнутый кружок
<skai> kaljan: поставить обратно индикатор аплет - первый вариант
<kaljan> как называется программа для настройки firewall-a в линуксе, который внутренний, напомните
<skai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/623435
<kaljan> во
<skai> отметится в этом баге и ждать пока починят
<kaljan> нашел
<skai> второй вариант
<nexusreglog> переустановил систему с нуля после годового пользования, забыл какие шрифты юзал =_=
<korvin> дефолтные
<nexusreglog> дефолтные отстойно выглядят
<nexusreglog> на 4:3 мониторе
<nexusreglog> вот на буке нормально как ни странно
<brabadu> nexusreglog: droid sans популярные, мож их?
<nexusreglog> но он 16:9
<Amkodor> в чем разница если просто через наутилус папку расшарить  и эту же папку через сервер Samba
<skai> тааааак.кто может png  в svg конвертировать?
<Aceler1> skai: человеук
<kaljan> гимп может?
<skai> Aceler1: а ты человеук?:)
<skai> kaljan: чет не смог он.вроде есть какойто плагин для свг к гимпу, но у меня его нет
<ZeVoluciON> каким образом png в svg?
<kaljan> ну, понимаешь
<DarthWantuz> skai: лучше ручками
<kaljan> делов том что каждую точку можно представить в виде вектора-линии длиной 1 )
<skai> ZeVoluciON: тоже думаю, что никак.но мало ли:)
<skai> DarthWantuz: идеи кроме нарисовать заново нет?
<DarthWantuz> skai:если там не одноцветные примоугольные фигуры, то получится говно
<DarthWantuz> *прямоугольные
<ZeVoluciON> kaljan: шикарна, вот только миллионы элементов любой векторный редактор будет отрисовывать часами, а уж какой кайф будет это редактировать
<skai> DarthWantuz: там волнистый флаг
<skai> кто может в свг нарисовать картинку?
<kaljan> ZeVoluciON: а кто сказал что будет просто >_> :)
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/79914/97edef1a http://itmages.com/image/view/79915/7d8089b6
<skai> вот эти два:)
<Offoffoff1> skai: я и чо?
<skai> Offoffoff1: можешь нарисовать?
<DarthWantuz> Offoffoff1: привет
<Offoffoff1> skai: дык я такое видел уже в svg
<Offoffoff1> skai: поищи
<skai> Offoffoff1: где?
<Offoffoff1> DarthWantuz: привет!
<Offoffoff1> skai: в интернетах
<Offoffoff1> skai: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Flag_of_the_United_States.svg
<skai> аааа.точно.викимедия
<Offoffoff1> http://dragonartz.wordpress.com/2008/07/08/american-flag-set/ - вот целый набор флагов
<Megido> **** тваю мать
<Megido> ипучие торенты
<skai> @kick Megido последний раз предупреждаю
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Medigo
<inkvizitor68sl> э
<skai> шт
<korvin> =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: :-Р
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Med
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Medigo
<Megido> skai: небушуй
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Megido
<p0r0h> всем привет
<Megido> прет
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: если что - пользоваться kban?такая вроде команда да?
<p0r0h> кто нибудь ставил убунту на андроид телефон?
<Megido> где можна смотреть онлайн с перемоткой?
<DarthWantuz> Megido: на ютубе
<skai> p0r0h: ставили.какие то извращенные личности в инете
<Megido> skai: кабан
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host 10 skai ня!
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<Megido> DarthWantuz: мне бы фильм :D
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host skai 10 skai ня!
<inkvizitor68sl> да чтоп
<korvin> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 10 skai ня!
<DarthWantuz> Megido: localhost
<p0r0h> да вот я хочу поплнить список тех извращенных личностей)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: :-Р нет надо мной твоей власти,завулон:)
<Megido> DarthWantuz: дверь там >>>
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, кансерва есть
<DarthWantuz> Megido: там список юзеров >:3
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем @kban --host nickname время причина
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: но как делать я понял.а 10 - время в секундах.
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<edgbla> skai: а после перезагрузки мпд запомнит что он играл и позицию?
<skai> edgbla: у меня помнит
<inkvizitor68sl> опаньки оО
<inkvizitor68sl>  (~inky@2a01:4f8:61:6202:ffff:ffff:ffff:fffa)
<inkvizitor68sl> what the
<Megido> де?
<shenmue> айпишнег новый
<inkvizitor68sl> где мой клоак ><
<skai>         --> | inkvizitor68sl (~inky@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<skai> я видел клоак
<inkvizitor68sl> а в хуизе я вижу IP свой
<jillsmitt> GTK+ разработчики есть?
<jillsmitt> вопросы по ui файлам
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl вошёл как inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> счааа
<shenmue> очень полезная строчка
<edgbla> jillsmitt: ну я немного знаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> эх
<inkvizitor68sl> не работает reverse DNS
<jillsmitt> edgbla, меня беспокоит вопрос, я вот в ui с помощью плагина, встроенного в IDE добавляю объекты
<jillsmitt> где материал взять по их использованию в коде
<jillsmitt> тоесть визуальный редактор им дает имена
<edgbla> ну
<edgbla> я тупо смотрю определения в gtk*.h
<edgbla> сигналы, свойства, иногда гугль.
<edgbla> я уи делаю в glade-3, и потом уже использую в проге, без плагинов.
<edgbla> отдельно всмысле.
<skai> 00:28:05 freenode  -- | [inkvizitor68sl] (~inky@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl): inky
<skai> только ты походу и видишь
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> странно
<inkvizitor68sl> почему вообще на IPv6 то перешло
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125055.0 не ну вот неймется им
<skai> я хочу ТС стукнуть
<jillsmitt> edgbla, ты делал программу с гуи, созданом в glade или других плагинах к IDE?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, так стукай)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: думаю его стукнули уже:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ггг =)
<jillsmitt> edgbla, если я создаю объект на форме, как его задействовать в дальнейшем к коде?
<edgbla> jillsmitt: ты имеешь ввиду гладе2? это всё устарело на сотню лет.
<edgbla> ну нужно функцию соответствующую написать.
<edgbla> его имя_сигнал
<edgbla> ну ты ж сам сигналы определяешь
<jillsmitt> edgbla, а если надо его свойство программно поменять за пределами callback?
<jillsmitt> и если тот способ устарел, какой текущий?
<jillsmitt> у меня тут плагин для дизайна интерфейса в простенькую ide встроен
<edgbla> надо получить указатель на виджет
<Megido> как в коньках бекграунд задать?
<edgbla> и установить нужные тебе свойства
<jillsmitt> edgbla, приведи тривиальный пример
<edgbla> давай в личку тогда
<jillsmitt> ок
<skai> artus: ыпч
<artus> skai: дароф
<bhychik> Добрый вечер
<bhychik> Господа, помогите,\ пожалуйста.
<artus> добрый
<artus> вопрос говори
<bhychik> уже пару дней pidgin не подключается к icq
<bhychik> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/108214/
<UNIm95> bhychik нафоруме глянь
<bhychik> Вот, нашел это, но не могу найти где в пидгине это настраивать
<artus> ssl отключи
<UNIm95> bhychik http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=120881.new;topicseen#new
<artus> ну и глянь серв у тя login.icq.com  ли
<bhychik> Спасибо
<artus> пжалусто )
<UNIm95> bhychik должен будешь
<Megido> как в конки температура ати карты?
<artus> грепом
<Megido> тоесть?
<artus> да тама кая то конструкция есть которая крепает температуру ... гуглить надо )
<Megido> ну для нвидиа переманная есть
<artus> эх.. уговорил... ща найду .. заодно и себе добавлю )
<Megido> ))
<artus> Megido: дык ты ж на днях говорил что коньки не нужны )
<Megido> ну они то не нужны а настаивать и правда прикольно :D
<artus> "${execi 60 nvidia-settings -query GPUCoreTemp | perl -ne 'print $1 if /GPUCoreTemp.*?: (\d+)./;'} °C"
<ivch> вечер добрый, такая проблема, все время юзаю nvidia а тут ati, так с ubuntu 10.10 и radeon x1600, кто знает как запустить
<Megido> дык ати же о_О
<Megido> ivch: кого запуститть?
<artus> у меня нвидиа)
<ivch> сам знаю, поетому и у самого и советую нвидиа, но както хотелось бі запустить
<Megido> artus: нафик москоеп? ${nvidia temp}°С
<ivch> чтобі фпс біло немного больше чем 60
<Megido> ivch: поставить проприетарный драйвера
<Megido> поставить winetrix
<Megido> поставить directx 9
<ivch> проблема что последний проприетарный хочет xserver 7.4 а у меня 7.5, он тупо не ставится
<|swine|> ivch: а последний- это который?
<ivch> для х1600 версии 9.3
<Gerard> Всем привет!
<ivch> может есть какойто альтернативный, а то свободный не потдерживает чип х1600
<artus> Megido: aticonfig --odgt
<artus> Megido: GPU Temp : ${color green} ${execi 1 aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature | tail -n1 | gawk '{ printf $5 }'}°C
<ivch> установка драйвера fglrx ничего не дало :(
<Megido> artus: неробит
<Megido> artus: а у конфига нет такой функции
<artus> Megido: aticonfig у тя вообще ест ?
<Megido> да
<XuMuK> всем ку
<Megido> aticonfig --od-gettemperature вот че там есть
<Megido> но оно не работает\
<Megido> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configurationfile manually and run aticonfig again.
<SergeyIT> и вечный АТИ - покой нам только снится!
<Megido> в коньках можна свои переменне делать?
<Megido> переменные
<IchEsseDichAuf> почему если декларировать переменные в .bashrc без export, то они всё равно не локальны?
<Megido> че никак?
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, а зачем в баш.рц и локальные?
<IchEsseDichAuf> мало ли чего. я вот подгружаю оттуда скрипт где декларирую все переменные для себя. так там есть локальные переменные.
<IchEsseDichAuf> они всё равно потом видны
<Megido> как бекграунд задать?
<bggooo> Всем вечер!
<Megido> как из d-bus вытащить играющий трек?
<DebianClone> ломитесь все сюда #fedora там пати :)
<Holeech> как сделать чтобы при воспроизведении видео через vlc не запускался скринсейвер в гноме?
<|swine|> DebianClone: там по англ же. я нипанимаю
<DebianClone> пойми как-нибудь
<|swine|> ахтунг!!! DebianClone пидорас!!!
<Megido> а ты не знал :D
<Megido> ходит тут высматривает
<|swine|> Megido: и чо, их у вас много?
<Megido> |swine|: хватаит
<Megido> |swine|: зайди на федору :D
<Megido> он там мочит
<Megido> хотя не с него мочат
<|swine|> Megido: забань пидораса
<Megido> |swine|: йа не админь
<|swine|> Megido: ну, так скажи одминам
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host |swine| 300 оскорбления, мат
<Megido> :D
<sonorus> почему gedit так медлено открывает файлы ???
<sonorus> ужас какойто
<Megido> uhepbn
<Megido> грузит
<sonorus> openoffice  и то быстрее открывает
<Megido> кто подскажет коече по конькам?
<Megido> sonorus: юзай geany
<sonorus> geany оже долго
<sonorus> какието они не оптимизированные для работы с большими файлами
<Megido> ну тода жди
<sonorus> чем посматреть txt файл нормально ?
<sonorus> не жда 10 минут
<BrainFukka> cat :D
<sonorus> ок
<BrainFukka> cat file.txt|less
<anonymus> ult nen utb
<IchEsseDichAuf> less file.txt
<sonorus> cat использует wordwrap
<DebianClone> заскучали эти американские геи
<anonymus> ахтунги чтоли
<sonorus> а мне нужно чтонить без етого
<BrainFukka> jillsmitt_: я тебя помню :D
<anonymus> кто за то, чтобы пидоров называть грязными пидорами?
<anonymus> alias
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, хмм
<DebianClone> там аж 400 человек не то, что тут
<Megido> DebianClone: назнакомился?
<anonymus> alias pidor="gryazny_pidor"
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, и какова качественная характеристика воспоминаний?
<|swine|> inkvizitor68sl: осторожнее. твоё поведение намекает, што ты тоже гм... нетрадиционной ориентации
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules | |swine|
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rules | |swine|'
<XuMuK> фигасе)
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules | "|swine|"
<ubuntuhelp> "|swine|": Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BrainFukka> jillsmitt_: ты торчал одно время в kubuntu@c.j.r ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: чо я пропустил? о_О ))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ку)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host |swine| 300000 оскорбления, мат, рецидив, обсуждение действий операторов.
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, да, было время, пару лет назад
<anonymus> тьфу рассадник
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, давно уже не юзал кубу
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ночи всем.
<XuMuK> пока
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, как поживает конфа?
<BrainFukka> Норм, почти ничего не изменилось :D
<Uinston> Всем вечер
<Uinston> Поскажите в какой папке хранятся курсоры ?
<BrainFukka> //etc/X11/cursors/
<Megido> как в коньках фон сделать?
<BrainFukka> А кто шарит во фреймбуфере? Включил, а он смещён влево, в консолях первые несколько символов за пределами монитора.
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, nvidia?
<BrainFukka> Ага
<BrainFukka> Проприетарные дрова.
<jillsmitt_> у меня смещение вниз на один экран, только верхнюю строку видно внизу
<jillsmitt_> радуйся
<jillsmitt_> я тебе завидую
<BrainFukka> Гг
<himik> ггг
 * jillsmitt_ гребаные 260ые дрова
<Uinston> у меня так после того как поставил разрешение в консоли 1920-1280
<jillsmitt_> ну это только после старта иксов у меня вниз улетает tty
<BrainFukka> Но, если выствить разрешение 1024x768, то с этим нормально, то текст смазаный. Глаза болят...
<BrainFukka> *но
<Megido> КАК  КОНЬКАМ СДЕЛАТЬ БЕКГРАУНД?
<artus> Megido: харе орать
<jillsmitt_> Megido, конфиго тьма на форуме
<Megido> artus: так неслышно же
<jillsmitt_> могу за деньги почитать тебе их
<BrainFukka> :D
<Megido> jillsmitt_: ну там нет адреса картинки???
<artus> Megido: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Megido> там опция включить фон . ВСЕ
<Megido> а адрес то где???
<jillsmitt_> посмотри что артус дал
<artus> дам после 100й странички не только картинки но и колечки пошли )
<jillsmitt_> 131 страница рекомендована к прочтению ведущими балаболами #ubuntu-ru
<jillsmitt_> приятной ночи
<jillsmitt_> Megido, ты уже накачал новой музы сегодня?
<Megido> jillsmitt_: той хватает пока
 * jillsmitt_ надо дистр сменить, а то обои какие-то скучные
<Taurendil> поттера нового смотрел кто?
<Megido> Taurendil: фигня
<himik> интересно в каком дистре они не скучные
<Taurendil> обои зависят он дистра?)
<Megido> himik: виндовс 95
<jillsmitt_> himik, а говорят в каком-то отвечественном дистре они не скучные
<Taurendil> Megido, почему фигня?
<BrainFukka> Хотите я вам покажу мои нескучные обои? :D
<himik> а мне пофиг, у меня в любом дистре обои в папке wallpapers видны
<Megido> Taurendil: ну скачай узнаеш
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, героиновый кумар заскриншотеный с мозга?
<Megido> я и не смотрел его помотал и все
<BrainFukka> jillsmitt_: вроде того
<BrainFukka> http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132b800341b0xd59ef8dc.png
<jillsmitt_> и этот человек рассуждает о разрешении uvesafb
<Taurendil> Megido, да я сам вчера смотрел его в кино на первом сеансе, тк книга последняя понравилась, фильм мне тоже не очень, хотя в первой части действительно ничего интересного и не происходило. вот решил узнать общее мнение
<Megido> Taurendil: я сень ученика мага смарел ото фильм толковый уже
<jah-man> всем здрасте)
<Megido> правда сцуко торент корявый , нет половины фильма
<jah-man> megido хроники нарнии?
<Megido> jah-man: какие хроники?
<Taurendil> с колей в гл роли??
<Megido> jah-man: че куриш?
<jah-man> Megido, ну ты про ученика мага говоришь..
<Megido> ученик чароде
<Megido> я
<Taurendil> вово
<jah-man> Megido, курю я ганжа, но это не важна.
<jah-man> *важно
<Megido> http://rutracker.ru/viewtopic.php?p=25607#25607 // атцюда не качать
<Taurendil> нех воще с рутрекера качать)
<Megido> че?
<jah-man> рутрекер хорош..
<jah-man> только это не тот рутрекер..
<Megido> ага)))
<jah-man> это rutracker.ru...
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, самая лучшая тема и валпеппер http://itmages.com/image/view/79986/ce6043d6
<Taurendil> ага, добрая половина выложена дряни всякой
<Megido> я давно небыл, домен перепутал
<Megido> еще полчаса пароль вбивал а он мне нет таких :/
<jah-man> .org
<Megido> угу
<jah-man> и кстати есть книга серии хроники нарнии ученик чародея. и фильм снятый по этой книге тоже есть
<BrainFukka> jillsmitt_: обоина как обоина, а что за тема значков?
<Megido> етот походу тот отобраный?
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, Gnome
<BrainFukka> Дефолтная чтоли?
<jah-man> Megido, нет...сюжет совершенно другой.
<jillsmitt_> ну из пакета 2.32
<Megido> jah-man: да я про домен
<Megido> рутрекер.ру
<Megido> зимой тема была
<jah-man> Megido, ааа..нет. ранее у рутрекера был домен torrents.ru
<Megido> а точн
<jah-man> а сейчас rutracker.org
<jillsmitt_> BrainFukka, только на этих обоях корзина стоит у лавочки, как мусорный бачок для окурков =)
<BrainFukka> :D
<jah-man> кто сможет дать краткий мануал по визуальной настройке ubuntu?
<UNIm95> jah-man панель настройки компиза
<jah-man> UNIm95, компиз не юзаю.
<UNIm95> jah-man а что настроить надо?
<jah-man> UNIm95, ну необходима информация по созданию тем...ну и вообще..
<jah-man> что вообще можно изменить во внешнем виде.
<UNIm95> jah-man этого не знаю
<jah-man> жаль
 * Megido качает фильм с нармального торента
<Megido> че там еще толковое вышло?
<Megido> какая связь доктора кто с торчвудом о_О
 * Megido нагуглил ето
<Megido> так че все спать ушли?
<bggooo> Подскажите если я флешку отформачу в ext4 - Android захвает её?:)
<DebianClone> поболтали с ребятами
<Taurendil> да, этоже линукс)
<DebianClone> помогли
<DebianClone> то что я неделю не знал как пофиксить
<bggooo> Taurendil, ну сейчас проверим :)
<Taurendil> ext3-4 даже винда хавает
<artus> через  Ext2Fsd наура )
<Megido> artus: ето де такое?
<Megido> в винде???
<artus> угу.. чтоб она кушала ext3й
<artus> даже пишет нанего )
<Megido> artus: ну я в лине через тотал командер шарился
<SergeyIT> artus, вирусы?
<artus> SergeyIT: хде ?
<Megido> в винде*
<SergeyIT> artus, пишет
<artus> SergeyIT: а .. не ) то я отдавал свой винт с екстом на торентокачалку  ) под офтопиком )
<bggooo> да, хотел спросить аська все больше не пашет на альтернативных клиентах?
<artus> пашет ) че не пашет то )
<artus> отключи ssl )
<bggooo> хм, у меня что-то емпати нивкакую не хочет, ссаный ДСТ или кто там))
<Megido> еее
<Megido> че с симлинками то
<Megido> да че за долбаные коньки &rage
<SergeyIT> bggooo, icq - день шестой...
<Megido> куда пропадают ярлыки?
<Megido> вырубаю double_buffer перестают пропадать
<Megido> но они то теперь моргают!!!
<bggooo> SergeyIT, что делать? Забить и жить с жаббером?:)
<Megido> bggooo: поставить пиджин :/ и не ***
<jah-man> Megido,  +1
<SergeyIT> bggooo, посмотреть логи канала за 6 дней или на форуме )
<SergeyIT> Megido, поторопились (
<bggooo> Megido, а пиджина можно затолкать в область уведомлений как импати?
<jah-man> можно
<jah-man> я затолкал
<Megido> bggooo: он и так там есть
<kaljan> как-то можно настроить роутер netgear rp614 так, чтобы регулировал скорость >_<
<jah-man> Megido, у меня изначально не было
<bggooo> ну ща ковырну, когда-то я тандербеда заталкивал в трей :) думаю и пиджин залезет
<Megido> ну где вы все коньководы ???
<jah-man> bggooo, там в настроечках одну галочку поставить и все
<Megido> сиськи!
<SergeyIT> Megido, здесь конкоюзеры - сконфигурили, все работает и не заморачиваемся )
<Megido> ну раз знаеш скажи куда пихать адрес фоновой картинки
<bggooo> конфигурация коньков из разряда, нагуглил - сделал и забыл))
<Megido> у меня открыто 10 вкладок по его настройке :D я сделал почти все че нада
<Megido> осталось тока фон и рамки
<Megido> вот есь параметр background yes а де его адрес???
<SergeyIT> Megido, Boolean value, if true, Conky will be forked to background when started. - из man conky
<kaljan1> ррр
<kaljan1> у меня gufw завис)
<Megido> SergeyIT: че за бред :D
<Megido> че значит раздвоен?
<bggooo> парни вы не поверите, андройд сказал когда я ему сунул флешку с ext4, что он не поддерживает её и предложил форматнуть, отформачил в итоге в FAT, тролололо
<SergeyIT> Megido, man fork )
<kaljan1> весело )
<Megido> кто такой форк?
<Megido> стоп нафик мне ето?
<SergeyIT> Megido, прочитай
<ink_sleep> bggooo, выкинь своё проприетарноее дерьмо
<SergeyIT> Megido, изучай - этот бекграунд никакого отношения к картинке не имеет )
<ink_sleep> у тебя не андроид
<ink_sleep> ext2/ext3 он понимает без проблем
<ink_sleep> а ext4 - тот же ext3
<Megido> SergeyIT: так а картинку то как?
<SergeyIT> Megido, ищи;)
<Megido> че искать?
<Megido> я ищу чето вроди bg-image: url(gon.gif); :D
<Megido> пойду чайку покурю
<Cache1> доброй ночи
<radist_> превед
<Cache1> что можно сделать что бы при запуске ubuntu подключался как терминальный клиентк к серверу
<Cache1> ?
<bggooo> ink_sleep, в этом и весь сюрриализм)
<ink_sleep> bggooo, моторола небось какая нибудь? или самсунг
<bggooo> ink_sleep, да вполне легальный герой) я только после покупки до 2,1 апгрейдил и все)
<ink_sleep> ну у меня на зевсе ext2-3 читается в лёт
<ink_sleep> форвамтирует, правда, в FAT
<ink_sleep> всё же винда не умеет ext, а проблемы виндузятникам создавать никто не будет
<bggooo> да, мне не принципиально, просто проверил :)
<jah-man> как удалить ненужный пакет?
<ink_sleep> aptitude purge пакет
<bggooo> apt-get remove
<bggooo> и  имя пакета
<jah-man> сенькс
<jah-man> просто пакет какой то имел неудовлетворенные зависимости и мешал установить buc
<SergeyIT> jah-man, кернел?
<bggooo> )
<jah-man> нет
<jah-man> wine-dev ^^
<Cache1> LTSP это инструмент для доступа тонких клиентов или терминальный сервер в том числе?
<jah-man> задавал уже как-то этот вопрос тут..E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<jah-man> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<jah-man> что делать?^^
<jah-man> спс не надо
<jah-man> как изменить количество пунктов в меню граба?
<SergeyIT> jah-man, что значит изменить?
<[koshka]> :)
<jah-man> ну то что нужно оставить не нужное убрать
<jah-man> [koshka], привет
<SergeyIT> jah-man, то есть уменьшить? Ядра? Удалить их для начала
<SergeyIT> [koshka], ночи! )
<jah-man> эмм...ничего не понял качаю startup manager
<SergeyIT> jah-man, что у тебя лишнее в меню?
<jah-man> думаю что memtest
<sorseg> Доброе время суток! Отец купил себе ноут Samsung n150 - поставил netbook remix. не работает скроллинг краем тачпада. У меня практически идентичный ноут и таже версия и скроллинг работает. Скажите пожалуйста куда копать
<jah-man> и memtest86
<SergeyIT> sorseg, N210 - работает - но десктоп 10.04
<sorseg> SergeyIT спасибо за информацию
<SergeyIT> sorseg, и вот это юзаю http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.0
<sorseg> SergeyIT, дая тоже
<Megido> хелп
<Megido> чем можна наскринить кусок екрана?
<SergeyIT> возьми весь экран и вырежи нужное
<Megido> гг
<ink_sleep> Megido, scrot -s
<Megido> кто перл шарит?
<SergeyIT> эти..ну..ааа - ныряльщики, со дна
<Megido> да ты прям жжеш седня
<parfux> perl ниасилил
<Megido> че там асиливать?
<[Dmitry]> А мне диски от каноникал пришли)
<ink_sleep> хад
<parfux> там синтаксис странный
<[Dmitry]> Внутки как всегда животные
<parfux> =)
<parfux> а мне совесно заказывать диск если есть интернет
<Megido> parfux: чем?
<parfux> счас
<Megido> почти пхп епт
<Volkodav> san4o: ping
<parfux> Пример атипичной программы на Perl.  `$=`;$_=\%!;($_)=/(.)/;$==++$|;($.,$/,$,,$\,$«,$;,$^,$#,$~,$*,$:,@%)=(
<parfux> $!=~/(.)(.).(.)(.)(.)(.)..(.)(.)(.)..(.)......(.)/,$»),$=++;$.++;$.++;
<parfux> $_++;$_++;($_,$\,$,)=($~.$«.»$;$/$%[$?]$_$\$,$:$%[$?]",$«&$~,$#,);$,++
<parfux> ;$,++;$^|=$»;`$_$\$,$/$:$;$~$*$%[$?]$.$~$*${#}$%[$?]$;$\$"$^$~$*.>&$=`
<jah-man> а мне не советсно...потому что интернет ка-ка..надо будет сделать потом предзаказ на ubuntu 11.04
<Megido> ненада путать регулярки с программами
<san4o> Volkodav: превышен интервал ожидания пакета
<Volkodav> ?
<parfux> Очевидно, что эта программа выводит строку «Just another Perl hacker.», в культуре Perl заменяющую собой классический «Hello, world!».
<Volkodav> какого пакета ?
<Megido> parfux: с абсурдопедии?
<san4o> Volkodav: ты шутку не понял ... )
<Volkodav> подтупливаем иногда ;-)
<Megido> как забрать статус плеера в d-bus ?
<parfux> с лурки
<parfux> там конечно утрировано
<Megido> parfux: ет че?
<parfux> но мысль мою выражает
<parfux> http://lurkmore.ru/Perl
<Megido> если коньки поставить обновляца каждую секунду, за сколько они сожрут всю память?
<artus> низасколько
<Megido> тоесть?
<parfux> я тоже так думаю
<Megido> у меня пока 3 метра свапа ушло
<artus> Megido: у меня около 10ти конфигов коньков запущено и обновляетцо половина из них каждую секунду )
<Megido> ухты
<Megido> а как мне сделать 2 конька?
<parfux> conky -c ДРУГОЙ КОНФИГ
<artus> conky -c config
<Megido> о
<Megido> а как потом все ето в автостарт?
<artus> Megido: http://itpaste.ru/215003
<parfux> можеш в де прописать
<parfux> можеш ~/.xinitrc
<Megido> а все нашол
<SergeyIT> Megido, лучше в авторемув )
<Megido> ша ченить сворганю
<Megido> как статус выгрысть нает кто?
<SergeyIT> если нечем занять машину, ее занимают конки
<Megido> истину глаголиш
<Megido> вопрос
<Megido> все жестокие/проци умеют мерять t ?
<artus> dct
<artus> все
<artus> тут вопрос найдетцо ли мудуль который будет уметь показыать температуру )
<Megido> тоесть?
<SergeyIT> если что , то можно и пальцем )
<Megido> я в конки не смог смерять ни t процов ни харда ни видюхи
<parfux> ха
<Megido> SergeyIT: мне бы в коньках )))
<artus> Megido: sensors
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Чем в гноме лучше всего .pdf файлы смотреть?
<artus> Megido: коньки сами по себ еничего не меряют, они лаш выводят инфу
<artus> Ivan_the_Terribl: вивером
<Megido> я знаю гг
<[koshka]> Скай спит?:)
<Sashok> Привет всем! Подскажет кто, стоит ли юзать на Убунту 10.10 одновременно PortSentry и Firestarter?
<SergeyIT> Megido, а говоришь всю тему прочитал, что я тебе давал;)
<Megido> SergeyIT: да ну там дофига лишнего
<Guest46982> Бу а в убунту есть типа как диспетчер устройств?
<artus> Ivan_the_Terribl: Просмотр документов
<artus> Ivan_the_Terribl: evince
<artus> Guest46982: lspci ls usb
<artus> *lsusb
<jah-man> а кто-нибудь терминал эмулятор юзает?
<parfux> ммм...
<Megido> artus: как пакет звеца?
<artus> Guest46982:  hwinfo если гуевый
<artus> Megido: какой ?
<parfux> эмулятор терминала это помоему консоль гуевая?
<Megido> сенсорс
<parfux> я неправ?
<SergeyIT> Megido,  lm-sensors
<Megido> нет таких
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Спасибо!
<artus> Megido: aptitude install lm-sensors libsensors4
<jah-man> parfux прав. ну то есть программа которая получает от пользователя команду и передает терминал. просто такими эмулями пользоваться удобнее
<jah-man> я вот guake юзаю
<artus> Megido: потом sudo sensors-detect
<SergeyIT> Megido, не забудь на все вопросы вежливо ответить yes, поклониться и сделать всё, что предложат в конце
<Guest46982> artus а как посмотреть например на какие устройства драйвера не установлены?
<parfux> в логе ядра будет
<artus> Guest46982: понятия не имею )
<parfux> ну или lspci  и вручную сопоставить модули
<Guest46982> а лог ядра message лог? или не тот?
<artus> Guest46982: ты просто смотри чего у тя не работаеть ) и уже тогда прикручивай драйвера )
<artus> Guest46982: dmest messages
<artus> dmesg
<parfux> /var/log/kernel.log
<Megido> такс
<Megido> сенсорс я поставил
<Megido> а lm_sensors где взять?
<parfux> ищи
<parfux> есть такой пакет во вскех дистрах
<Megido> да нима
<Megido> я везде смотрел
<parfux> aptitude search lm-sensors
<Megido> я синаптиком искал
<parfux> сек
<parfux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/lm-sensors
<SergeyIT> в 10.04 у меня весия 1:3.1.2-2
<brestows> народ помогите настроить deluge
<Megido> brestows: а че его настаривать о_О
<Megido> стоп
<Megido> он установлен
<brestows> Megido: просто у меня при запущеном deluge инет перестает работать, не смотря на то что канал он не забивает весь,
<Megido> brestows: делюг всю скорость гребет
<Megido> привыкай
<Megido> или ставь ограничения
<parfux> ограничение поставь, проверь инет
<brestows> инет не медленно работает а тупо словно не хватает слотов :(
<brestows> несколько раз обновляешь страницу с горем поплам открывает
<Megido> brestows: (((
<parfux> ограничние на колличество соединений в роутере
<brestows> как это выглядит приблизительно ?
<parfux> или провайдером
<parfux> хз
<Megido> parfux: ты че сдурел :D
<parfux> возможно
<Megido> brestows: в торенте настрой максимальную скорость дето на 10% меньше от твоей максимальной и будет те счастье
<brestows> Medigo дело не в скорости :( даже если торент качает со скоростью 10% от максимальной все равно страницы через раз открываются :)
<Megido> ипать кто вас читать учит???
<Megido> ОЧКИ КУПИТЕ!!!!
<Megido> chmod a+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp че за странный чмод?
<parfux> http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=492716
<jillsmitt_> Megido, полегче на поворотах, относись к людям нежнее
<parfux> вот у меня на TRENDNET **435*** именно такая проблема
<Megido> jillsmitt_: ага тут атнесешся . букву g с d путать
<parfux> http://www.tradetelecom.ru/advice/news_detail.php?ID=43881
<jillsmitt_> Megido, это все равно не стоит той реплики, которую ты родил
<Megido> jillsmitt_: не стоит если в первый раз
<brestows> parfux: спс буду читать
<Megido> ./dev/sda: Отказано в доступе че бы ето значило?
<Megido> ага
<Megido> странно я же разрешил вроде юзеру hddtemp  юзать
<Megido> че за нафик :/
<brestows> ты выполнит chmod a+s?
<Megido> нет
<Megido> я не выполняю всякий бред
<parfux> chmod /dev/sda ... как плохой вариант...
<Megido> так он зачмоденый
<Megido> о рута запускаеца
<brestows> Megido: chmod a+s и надо для того что бы он запускался без рута
<rg45> http://paste.org.ru/?z6pacg
<parfux> а возможно отсортироват "пузырьком" односвязный список?
<Megido> хмм
<Megido> чето я уже натворил
<Megido> коньки запускаюца сами по себе %)
<User358[web]> Доброе утро
<Megido> час ночи
<Megido> какой утро)))
<rg45> тоже утро
<User358[web]> разорился на team viewer вопрос: как запретить закрытие программы этой и можно ли ее вообще спрятать, чтобы при соединении не показывалась?
<User358[web]> Поясню: в игровых клубах стоит она у меня на кассирских компах
<artus> User358[web]: дай ей флаг системного приложения
<User358[web]> Так просто?
<artus> и фиг кто закроет кроме администратора )
<Megido> как их убить о_О
<User358[web]> Спасибо. Через 3 часа попробую))) Как настроение-то))) Воскресение чувствуется?
<artus> неа )
<artus> а должно? ))
<User358[web]> Хотелось бы. Все-таки воскресение))) Неплохой день для ожидания понедельника
<artus> хех
<User358[web]> И еще вопрос: в менеджере обновлений выставил автомат, в общей сложности 35 убунт 10.04 лтс, в принципе нет не ограничен по скорости, но стоит ли сделать так, чтобы обновления получал сервер, а остальные получали с него
<artus> стоит
<artus> User358[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93551.0
<Megido> че з нафик с етими коньками то
<Megido> почему никак нельзя hddtemp от юзера запустить
<Megido> он же его полностью
<User358[web]> И последнее, извините за наглость, есть проблема с vnc: удаленный рабочий стол из вне возможен лишь для одной машинки, хотя все компы получают лок адрес по дхцп от роутера длинк. Как решить? Заранее спасибо!
<artus> User358[web]: iptables )
<artus> User358[web]: разбросай машинки на разные порты на роутере
<User358[web]> понял. Спасибо огромное. Всем хорошего воскресения и ждем у нас в игровом клубе на Новочеркасской. Сорри за рекламу)))
<artus> типа на 5555м порту на xx1 манину форвардит, на 5556 на xx2ю )) ну и так далее )
<User358[web]> !))
<artus> User358[web]: а в клюбы щас еще ходит ко то? )
<User358[web]> Много и по-долгу!
<artus> хех )
<User358[web]> Сейачс проще стала. Не надо казиношки запускать под вайном. почти все последние написаны под 10.04
<Megido> User358[web]: ааа интерактиваный клуб
<artus> а ... они ради казино ходють )
<User358[web]> точно
<Megido> хееееелп
<parfux> что там?
<Megido> че че коньки в трее не висят
<Megido> убил все че увдел
<Megido> а они всеравно запущены
<artus> killall conky
<Megido> неа)))
<artus> даа
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-21
<Megido> megido@ubuntu:~$ killall conky
<Megido> conky(4260): Операция не позволяется
<Megido> conky(4376): Операция не позволяется
<Megido> conky(4521): Операция не позволяется
<Megido> conky: процесс не найден
<artus> sudo killall conky
<parfux> ну значит sudo killall conky
<Megido> о!
<Megido> а в чем разница?
<parfux> потомучто коньки от рута запустил
<artus> в корне )
<parfux> а пользователь неможет убивать не его процессы
<Megido> ну да :D
<Megido> ааа стопудова
<Megido> ну теперь осталось тока с правами разобраца
<parfux> а что с ними?
<Megido> hddtemp неразрешает юзеру .  .
<parfux> к диску нет доступа?
<Megido> да
<parfux> chmod 777 /dev/sda
<artus> вопрос номер раз.. зачем тебе мониторить температуру винтов?
<brestows> Megido:  ты все c hddtemp воюешь?
<artus> вопрос два при чем тут chmod 777 /dev/sda
<Megido> parfux: я такое уже давно сделал
<Megido> artus: для прикола
<brestows> Megido:  chmod a+s и не парься
<Megido> brestows: и ниче он не дает
<brestows> Megido:  все он дает
<artus> Megido: netcat localhost 7634 | cut --delimiter '|' --fields 4 что показывает?
<Megido> artus: ниче
<artus> причем здесь вообще права на sda ...
<artus> netcat localhost 7634
<[Raiden]> ку
<Megido> ниче
<artus> [Raiden]: даров
<parfux> а ты попробуй от юзера сделать cat /dev/sda
<Megido> parfux: нафик???
<parfux> а потом чмод и снова кат
<artus> Megido: а ты запустил собственно демон?
<Megido> artus: какой?
<parfux> чтобы юзер мог читать данные с венча
<artus> parfux: причем здесь cat /dev/sda ? че за бред ты несеш?
<artus> Megido: sudo /etc/init.d/hddtemp start
<Megido> :D
<[Raiden]> parfux: не поверишь, получится , просто юзер должен быть в соотв группе. ls -l /dev/sda - тут видно в какой.
<Megido> artus: так от рута есь температура
<parfux> верю
<artus> Megido: у тя netcat localhost 7634  должен выдавать температуру
<artus> а не от рута че то там
<[Raiden]> насчет хддтемп, суидбит вариант. Можно сделат ьне совсем руками. sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp - лучше тем, что обновление пакета не скинет флаг.
<[Raiden]> по идее
<brestows> http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/9d7337ty/devcodeDevComp_082.png
<brestows> дайте права на этот hddtemp и все будет нормально
<Megido> как добавить юзера в групу? я забыл
<[Raiden]> простите, влез с разбегу в беседу )
<Megido> [Raiden]: зато как кстати
<brestows> [Raiden]: мы не серчаем на тебя :)
<Ragnareg> ку
<[Raiden]> из консоли что-то не помню как, в гномовской система - администр - польз. и группы мона галок понаставить.
<artus> sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp просто сделай )
<Megido> и ниче
<Megido> юзера в групу добавил
<artus> Megido: ты chmod u+s сделал?
<Megido> да
<artus>  sudo usermod -aG disk user смени юзера на себя и перелогинся
<Ragnareg> artus, ты как звук крутишь у себя, какими методами?
<artus> Ragnareg: в смысле?
<Megido> artus: так он в группе
<Ragnareg> artus, ну громкость чем крутишь
<Megido> Ragnareg: кнопками епт
<artus> Ragnareg: регулятором громкости на cairo-dock
<Megido> Megido: или нада абизательно перезайти???
<artus> alsamixer который
<Ragnareg> а можно хеткеями в опенбоксе как то?
<Ragnareg> что бы панельки не ставить
<Megido> artus: а?
<artus> эм... ну можно наверно ...
<[Raiden]> Megido: а новые группы нихрена до релогина не пашут
<Megido> [Raiden]: а она не новая
<Megido> она была
<[Raiden]> ну ты в ней новый :)
<Megido> я тока юзера туда кинул
<toxa> всем привет :) что сломали?
<Megido> ет то ш считаеца?
<[Raiden]> да
<Megido> ок
<[Raiden]> toxa: всё!
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а вообще dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp и Вы можете выбрать установку hddtemp с включённым SUID битом, чтобы её можно было запускать простым пользователям (для  │
<artus>  │ получения температур жёстких дисков), а не только суперпользователю.
<parfux>     <keybind key="0x7A">
<parfux>       <action name="Execute">
<parfux>         <startupnotify>
<parfux>           <enabled>true</enabled>
<parfux>           <name>volup</name>
<parfux>         </startupnotify>
<parfux>         <command>aumix -p-10</command>
<artus> Ragnareg: а чем те не нравятцо панельки?
<parfux>       </action>
<parfux>     </keybind>
<parfux>      <keybind key="0x7B">
<parfux>       <action name="Execute">
<parfux>         <startupnotify>
<parfux>           <enabled>true</enabled>
<parfux>           <name>volup</name>
<Megido> ыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<artus> parfux: долго думал?
<Megido> всеравно
<Megido> ниче неробит
<[Raiden]> да ваще масса вариантов. можно прописать исключение в судоерс и сделать альяс hddtemp на sudo  hddtemp
<Ragnareg> parfux, о спасип, выручил
<Ragnareg> artus, да они мне как бы не нужны
<[Raiden]> На десктопе врятли надо, но ваще секурней. При суидбите каждый будет исполнять от рута, а при судо , только кто-то исходя из правила.
<artus> Ragnareg: ток sudo aptitude install aumix
<parfux> команда xev чтобы узнавать кнопки, но значения надо в 16-ричную систему переводить
<Ragnareg> угу
<ink_sleep> @kick parfux paste
<ink_sleep> [Raiden],
<Megido> ипать калатить *wall*
<toxa> :) шо такое?
<toxa> Megido.... где-то я такой ник уже слышал....
<[Raiden]> !paste |parfux
<ubuntuhelp> parfux: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Megido> почему если файл ТУПА МОЙ я неимею к ниму доступа а если он рута то  на те пажалст
<[Raiden]> потом мб забаню, если повторится
<Megido> toxa: де?
<toxa> давно, когда в линейку играл... несколько лет назад :D
<Megido> toxa: я не играл в линейку
<toxa> и слава богу!
<toxa> :) а что с conky не получается?
<[Raiden]> Megido: незнаю, нужен весь расклад , вывод ls -l и echo $USER как минимум. Что бы ответить.
<ink_sleep> @kban --host Megido 300 мат. И вообще, куда у тебя войс делся ?
<Megido> [Raiden]: так че отвечать работает же )))
<ink_sleep> да блин ><
<ink_sleep> [Raiden], скопипасть
<Megido> ink_sleep: де бан?
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: попроси уже что бы тебе опа дали.
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host Megido 300 мат. И вообще, куда у тебя войс делся ?
<[Raiden]> Я пива напился, у меня др и не хочу никого банить.
<[Raiden]> )
<ink_sleep> спааать
<ink_sleep> 3й час валяюсь
<[Raiden]> правильный оп http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi1NuVtYstI&feature=fvw
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> ink_sleep: не спитцо? ) или заснуть не можеш? )
<ink_sleep> там большая пингвино пинает галдящих птыцек ?
<ink_sleep> artus, а не одно и тоже?
<[Raiden]> ну почти
<artus> неа ))
<ink_sleep> ы
<ink_sleep> ыы
<artus> гг
<toxa> хорошо так шмякнул :)
<www> ubuntuhelp: м?
<Ragnareg> parfux, а какаой еще прошкой менять звук, у меня aumix не фурычит
<parfux> фурычит
<parfux> просто в параметрах канал регулировки не тот
<[Raiden]> man amixer
<Ragnareg> заработало!!!
<Megido> как грепом забрать из сенсорс температуру cpu?
<artus>  ${execi 6 /usr/bin/sensors | grep Core\ 1| paste -s | cut -c15-16,19-20}
<artus> как то так
<Megido> не коре
<Megido> if gfrf;e rfr e v
<Megido> тфу
<Megido> ша пакажу как у мну
<Megido> http://itpaste.ru/215257
<[Raiden]> sensors |grep "CPU Temp" |awk '{print $3}'
<Megido> [Raiden]: супер
<Megido> че за непонятный синтаксис?
<Ragnareg> а какой код на "Выкл звук" в мультимедийной клаве
<Megido> Ragnareg: ша
<Ragnareg> Megido, ты тоже се так настраивал?
<[Raiden]> Megido: принт выводит столцы, по умолчанию пробелы разделитель.
<[Raiden]> CPU Temp:    +29.0°C  (low...
<[Raiden]> б*
<Megido> Ragnareg: X86AudioMute
<Ragnareg> спс
<Megido> [Raiden]: а регулярки есь какие?
<[Raiden]> ой, а фиг знает.
<artus>  ${execi 6 /usr/bin/sensors | grep CPU\ Temperature| paste -s | cut -c15-16,19-20]
<[Raiden]> регулярками наверное с помощью sed надо.
<Megido> [Raiden]: та в хелпе пишут че есь регулярки
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> КТо пользуется vlc 1.1.5
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<parfux> именно этой версией?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Lf
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтоот оно лагает
<[v-8]_jupiter> avi не крутит
<[Raiden]> сам собирал?
<parfux> у меня 1.1.4.1
<[v-8]_jupiter> с ppa ставил
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТАм интерфейс новый )
<[Raiden]> заскриншоть если не лень
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: куда залить?
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru , mepic.ru
<Megido> так коньки настроил мона идти спать
<Ragnareg> у меня на переборку коньков как минимум час уходит
<Megido> ну я с нуля ставиил
<Ragnareg> если глобально
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: http://itmages.com/image/view/80034/60cf105b
<[Raiden]> я понял чт омне нравятся разные конфиги и забил совсем :)
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ты походу просто режим скина включил.
<Megido> чем сфоткать кусок екрана?
<Megido> заскриншотить*
<artus> scrot
<parfux> обновил до 1.1.5.1
<parfux> все как обычно
<Megido> artus: куда сохраняет?
<artus> Megido: куда скажеш )
<Megido> artus: неговорил
<Megido> а во
<Megido> в хоум дире лежат
<Megido> вот маи коньки http://itmages.ru/image/view/80035/7645fcf8 :D
<artus> а чем это ты температуру аперативы меряеш то?
<parfux> дада
<Megido> ой не то написал :D
<artus> гы... Megido ты не за роутером чтоль?
<Megido> artus: м?
<artus> Megido: http://itpaste.ru/215315
<artus> Megido: denyhost ставь )
<Megido> artus: шойта?
<artus> denyhosts
<Megido> ну я панял
<Megido> че делаит
<artus> http://adw0rd.ru/2009/denyhosts/
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: в общем ты открыл для себя скины, котоыре есть почти всю историю влц :)
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1121/h_1290301712_cf8e4830b1.png - 1.1.4
<artus> гг
<Megido> artus: да ну нафик :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: )
<[Raiden]> правда их мало
<artus> Megido: ну как бе ... дело твое ))) ток в cat /var/log/auth.log |grep ssh поглядывай )
<Megido> artus: оке))
<Megido> меня волнует другое
<Megido> апач :/
<artus> у тя тама четь с кодировкой )
<Megido> как мне раздел перенести кудато?
<Megido> artus: там превед медвед
<Megido> вот я могу изменить путь в sites_enabled но ето если знаю ип/домен  а ип то динамический
<artus> Megido: dyndns
<artus> лана.. всем  ночи я спать
<Megido> не  в том прикол
<asntkn> Всем привет! Может кто помочь? Надо чтобы после перезагрузки роутера соединение auto eth0 поднималось автоматом, так приходится кнопочку тыкать
<asntkn> Что то я не понял здесь что просто все заходят и выходят... или молча сидят....:-(
<Volkodav> сидят курят бамбук
<asntkn> Кто поможет то?
<xopek> поможет в чем
<asntkn> Надо чтобы после перезагрузки роутера соединение auto eth0 поднималось автоматом, так приходится кнопочку тыкать
<xopek> оно же auto
<xopek> если оно само не ауто, смотри почему оно не ауто
<asntkn> при включение оно авто, но при перезагрузки роутера оно поднятся не могет
<xopek> или руту в крон ткни @reboot if-up eth0
<xopek> f
<xopek> а
<xopek> при ребуте роутера
<asntkn> да....
<evanation> как сделать чтобы evolution при закрытии не вырубал процесс, а продолжал почту проверять в трее?
<xopek> не, я конечно могу сказать не ребутай роутер...
<evanation> по типу эмпати
<xopek>  у меня фейс етх0 не вырубается при ребуте роутера)
<asntkn> странно... лано буду копать дальше... спс
<xopek> evanation: не закрывай а сворачивай в трей
<evanation> xopek, мешает на панели задач
<xopek> так ты в трей сворачивай а не в пнель задач
<evanation> xopek, ну я сворачиваю по кнопке
<evanation> он на панеле задачь окно оставляет
<xopek> по значку в трее щелкни
<evanation> убунту 10.10
<xopek> генту 2008
<evanation> нету значка в трее у эволюшн
<xopek> ну...
<xopek> как нету
<evanation> виджет заменил значок в трее )
<xopek> ужас
<evanation> в виджете сообщения показывают от эмпати, эволюшн и микроблогов
<evanation> ))
<xopek> покопайся  в настройках
<evanation> если эмпати закрыть, то разрыва не происходит
<xopek> типа минимизе он клосе должно же быть
<asntkn> ну и че не устраивает? он же показывает
<evanation> да капаюсь, нету такого вобще =\
<evanation> надо чтобы при закрытии эволюшн он продолжал почту проверять
<evanation> если эмпати заурываю то аська, джабер не разрываются
<evanation> а почтовик закрывается наглухо )
<asntkn> надо на работе глянуть там у меня он стоит...
<evanation> такая хрень на 10 убунте )
<evanation> раньше в трее значок отдельный был
<evanation> и отдельно ставить этот значок не хочу
<evanation> виджет удобный
<asntkn> у меня 10 убунта
<asntkn> "А-а, забыл сказать. Крестиком evolution не закрывать - сворачивается кликом по иконке в трее...." Попробуй так
<evanation> блин
<asntkn> че?
<evanation> нету в 10 убунте отдельного значка в трее у эволюшн
<evanation> виджет же новый
<xopek> сделай значок
<evanation> который отслеживает все сообщения в эмпати, эволюшн и микроблогах
<evanation> <evanation> и отдельно ставить этот значок не хочу
<evanation> <evanation> виджет удобный
<xopek> а ты сделай
<xopek> через не хчу
<evanation> )))
<evanation> через нехочу в винде делают
<evanation> =)
<evanation> а в линуксе делают так как хотят )
<xopek> в венде делают как хотят
<xopek> а в линуксе как разработчики хотят
<evanation> наоборот вобще то )
<xopek> ты заблуждаешься
<evanation> ну и как сделать в винде кнопку пуск справа?
<xopek> LClock
<xopek> хотя хз
<evanation> это просто неудачный пример
<xopek> у меня такой кнопки ваще нету
<evanation> я долго бился в винде полностью удалить пуск
<xopek> )
<evanation> писал даже свою прогу
<evanation> она долго грузилась при запуске
<evanation> потом нашел прогу такую же написанную на асме
<evanation> но это стороний софт
<xopek> эволюшн тоже сторонний
<evanation> гномовский вроде
<evanation> стандартный
<xopek> сторонний
<xopek> в лине все стороннее
<evanation> да ну
<evanation> гномовские стандартные приложения
<evanation> и кдеешные
<xopek> стандартные не есть родные
<evanation> это холивар
<xopek> мб
<evanation> лучше б по теме помог
<xopek> я тебе сказал что делать
<xopek> ты не хочешь
<xopek> раз не хочешь так
<xopek> значит знаешь способ лучше
<xopek> если знаешь - делай(
<evanation> эот решение не удовлетворяет условию вопроса(задачи)
<xopek> )*
<xopek> в условиях задачи не было сказано "значка в трее быть не должно"
<evanation> я указал
<xopek> так что я победил.
<evanation> выше
<evanation> даже цитировал
<evanation> )
<xopek> как сделать чтобы evolution при закрытии не вырубал процесс, а продолжал почту проверять в трее?
<xopek> какбэ
<xopek> ты сам даже просил
<xopek> чотбы в трее
<evanation> потом ниже дописал
<xopek> это уже другая задача с другими условиями
<xopek> эту я решил
<evanation> я имел ввиду виджет в трее
<xopek> первую в смысле
<evanation> =))
<evanation> ты меня щяс пытаешься убедить чего я хочу? ))
<xopek> ога
<evanation> норм ))
<xopek> Оби Ван мой учитель
<skai> ыпч
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем
<skai> Zerox_Neron: и тебе не хворать, коль не шутишь
<skai> да только всех тут - 3 с половиной анонимуса
<Zerox_Neron> skai: нишучу
<Zerox_Neron> у меня чото хрюшка из груба не запускается
<skai> Zerox_Neron: дак и не надо
<Zerox_Neron> наааадо
<skai> нафига?
<Zerox_Neron> мне не надолго
<Zerox_Neron> винт почнить
<Zerox_Neron> нужен гипертерминал
<skai> а тут средств мало?
<skai> тут есть гном-терминал:)
<Zerox_Neron> неее
<Zerox_Neron> ну мне нужна виндаааа
<Zerox_Neron> не на долго
<skai> Zerox_Neron: тебе не нужна эта винда *делает джедайский жест*
<Zerox_Neron> (rofl)
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Ну понг, и что?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: а ты чё такой дерзкий?:))
<Buhack> уф люди я как будто в сташном сне побывал
<Buhack> на английский канал убунты меня перебросило как то а там флудильня одна
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохохохохохоо
<Offoffoff> Buhack: А то. Мы то лучше.
<evanation> народ, а кто вкурсе. ядро в убунту через репозиторий обновляется?
<evanation> в деб пакетах
<evanation> вобще маверик на 2.36 ядро перейдет когданибудь?
<Offoffoff> evanation: разумеется
<Offoffoff> evanation: можно любое ядро сунуть...
<evanation> всм через реп
<Offoffoff> evanation: есть ppa репа с любыми репами
<evanation> через sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<evanation> а то стабильное ядро 2.36 уже давно, а в репах нету
<evanation> вот и спрашиваю обновляется ли?
<evanation> или только мелкие заплатки для 2.35
<skai> evanation: го на вики убунту ком и читать про политику ядер
<evanation> спс
<evanation> skai, а можно ссылочку?
<evanation> ))
<evanation> не могу про ядро там найти
<Offoffoff> evanation: можешь тупо деб скачать с новым ядром и сунуть
<evanation> а вдруг оно не стабильное?
<Offoffoff> evanation: пользуйся на здоровье http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Offoffoff> evanation: ну да. Оно нестабильное и не предназначено может быть твоей системе
<Offoffoff> evanation: это Linux, детка.
<evanation> )))
<evanation> ну а потом когда нибудь, на официальном репозитории стандартном появится новое ядро?
<Offoffoff> evanation: для нового дистрибутива - да
<Offoffoff> evanation: а для старого - смысл?
<evanation> ну я тольок новое ставлю
<evanation> всм новый дистр
<Offoffoff> ну ставь
<evanation> просто ни разу не попадал в такие ситуации когда ядро новое обновлялось
<evanation> вот узнать хотел
<Offoffoff> evanation: если будет новое - само обновится
<Offoffoff> и после перезагрузки - запустится
<evanation> вот это и хотел узнать )
<Offoffoff> если не будет - можешь насильно сунуть
<evanation> а то такое ощущение что каждый выпуск на своем ядре
<Offoffoff> evanation: но система может и обидется
<Offoffoff> evanation: ну правильное ощущение
<Offoffoff> evanation: можно вообще своё ядро собрать.
<evanation> ну люсид например обновился до 35го ядра?
<evanation> то что можно собрать я знаю
<evanation> но я доверяю каноникал )
<Offoffoff> evanation: отключив всё ненужное, подключив всё нужное
<Offoffoff> evanation: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc1-lucid/
<evanation> легче уже генту ставить
<evanation> Offoffoff, не понятно появилось в стандартном репе этот пакет или нет
<Offoffoff> evanation: ну посмотри, если у тебя lucid
<Zerox_Neron> оп оп оп
<evanation> маверик у меня
<Offoffoff> evanation: Убунту - обычный дистрибутив Linux. Ты можешь делать с ним все, что угодно.
<Offoffoff> Хочешь - поставь ядро от Даппер
<Zerox_Neron> фааак
<Zerox_Neron> помогите винду загрузить
<evanation> =)))
<Offoffoff> Хочешь - поставь самое последнее ядро
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: Убейся.
<evanation> Zerox_Neron, перепиши груб
<Zerox_Neron> ээээ
<Zerox_Neron> как
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: Грязный неверный!
<Zerox_Neron> сек
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: <censored>ы не существует.
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: И не упоминай имя той, о которой мы не говорим.
<evanation> Offoffoff, давай еще раз я сформулирую вопрос ))
<Zerox_Neron> эээ
<Zerox_Neron> харэ
<Zerox_Neron> мне не на долго
<Zerox_Neron> evanation: как? плыыыз
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: дык иди на канал специализированный, для извращенцев.
<Zerox_Neron> ээээээ
<Zerox_Neron> харэээ
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: которые пользуются той, о которой мы не говорим.
<evanation> Offoffoff, какое на сегодняшний день стабильное ядро для маверика? и появляются ли новые версии ядра в стандартном репозитории?
<Zerox_Neron> ахаха
<Offoffoff> evanation: конечно появляются
<evanation> Zerox_Neron, я сам хз
<Offoffoff> evanation: я два раза обновлял уже
<evanation> Offoffoff, на моей памяти появлялись заплатки для текущей версии
<skai> @voice Zerox_Neron
<Zerox_Neron> ээм
<Zerox_Neron> чоза
<skai> Zerox_Neron: а нехай матерится:)
<Offoffoff> Zerox_Neron: ну вот видишь... Убунту растроилась.
<Zerox_Neron> где?
<evanation> Offoffoff, например недавно было обновление kernel-2.35.....
<skai> 1:57:45  Zerox_Neron | ф***к
<skai> твое?
<Zerox_Neron> о_О
<Zerox_Neron> конкретнее
<Zerox_Neron> у меня время другое
<Zerox_Neron> а
<Zerox_Neron> вижу вижу
<Zerox_Neron> фсо фсо больше не буду
<Zerox_Neron> я просто не щитал его за мат
<skai> Zerox_Neron: тотоже:)
<skai> Zerox_Neron: тут люди образованные сидят.языки знаем:)
<Zerox_Neron> ланолано
<Offoffoff> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/testing/natty-desktop-i386-ktts.iso
<Offoffoff> вот так вот
<Offoffoff> можете ставить уже 11.04
<Offoffoff> Что такое ktts?
<sharikoff> текст ту спич?
<sharikoff> для слепых?
<Ba][> Êòî çíàåò, êàê ïîïðàâèòü îòðèñîâêó øðèôòîâ (ïîñëå îáíîâëåíèÿ íåêîòîðûå îòîáðàæàþòñÿ ïðÿìîóãîëüíèêàìè)?
<ubuntuhelp> Ba][! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Zerox_Neron> чото я нен верю
<Zerox_Neron> что 11.04 есть уже
<Zerox_Neron> гооон
<Zerox_Neron> кста там уже unity будт
<evanation> есть репозиторий под натти
<Ba][> [11:25:22] <Ba][> Кто знает, как поправить отрисовку шрифтов (после обновления некоторые отображаются прямоугольниками)?
<Zerox_Neron> м..
<Zerox_Neron> ну нафиг
<Zerox_Neron> посижу под 10.10
<evanation> Ba][, после какого обновления?
<Zerox_Neron> может
<Zerox_Neron> в настройках?
<Zerox_Neron> экрана
<Zerox_Neron> правой кнопкой по р/с шрифтыы
<Zerox_Neron> вроде так
<evanation> в настройках видеокарты ))
<Zerox_Neron> параметры внешнего вида
<Zerox_Neron> забыл
<Ba][> До переустановки системы забекапил папки fonts, gtk-engines и themes из usr. Переустановл систему, вернул папки на место. Все отображалось норм. Поставил обновления и шрифт стал отображаться прямоугольниками
<evanation> Ba][, до переустановки какая версия была, и какую поставил?
<Ba][> И была 10.04 и ее же поставил
<Ba][> ДЕ - Гном
<evanation> ну значит нельзя так больше делать ))
<Ba][> Логично, но не переставлять же снова :-)
<evanation> home на отдельном разделе?
<Ba][> Да
<evanation> ну переставь без форматирования домашней папки
<evanation> настройки все сохранятся
<Ba][> Это понятно, мне софт весь лень по новой ставить. Инет не быстрый
<skai> /var/cache/apt/archives
<skai> там лежит закачанные тобой пакеты софта
<skai> потом кинешь обратно и их заново качать не понадобится
<evanation> папка кэш разве не очищается после ребута?
<Ba][> Я знаю. Уже подумываю на отдельный раздел вынести и потом только монтировать
<Ba][> Проблема еще в том что по возможности я софт через апт-билд ставил
<evanation> Ba][, в этой ситуации тебе наверное только создатели ubuntu помогут )
<evanation> без переустановки
<rg45> создай рез.копию    http://paste.org.ru/?c8gfxw  и потом переустанавливай
<Megido> урта
<Megido> чем мотать матроску?
<korvin> пальцем?
<Megido> немотает
<Megido> т ыу
<Megido> тфу
<korvin> таки мотает?
<Megido> оно сцуко недокачалось *wall*
<korvin> лол
<oren-logic> всем привет
<Megido> сам лол оно в ошибках было :D
<Megido> я делюгой качаю
<korvin> да хоть жопой
<korvin> oren-logic: q
<Megido> ну ты мош и жопой :D
<korvin> я-то много че могу
<Offoffoff> Megido: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<Megido> есь у меня он
<Megido> он вобще ниче не мотает
<Megido> почему делюг может кидать торент в еррор?
<Uinston> Народ помогите с flux, как стандартную панель заменить на тинт?
<DebianClone> как настроить гном переводчика? При выдаче перевода выдает.
<DebianClone> <span title="pig" onmouseover="this.style.backgroundColor='#ebeff9'" onmouseout="this.style.backgroundColor='#fff'">свинья</span></span>
<DebianClone> чтобы только перевод вылетал
<Megido> чем можна кулера разогнать?
<bggooo> почему в пиджине не получается отключить уведомления о входах и выходах, поставил плагин "Уведомления о статусе пользователей" отлючил все что можно, всеравно выскакивает :)
<oni_> bggooo, скажи контактам чтобы они не выходили
<Megido> bggooo: в настройках  звука
<a-dat> test
<ubuntuhelp> a-dat, Есть контакт.
<Megido> test
<ubuntuhelp> Megido, Есть контакт.
<Megido> )))
<a-dat> fine
<Megido> funny
<evanation> ping
<ubuntuhelp> evanation, Failed!
<evanation> =(
<Megido> ping ya.ru
<ampiryan> !ping
<Megido> м?
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Megido> !ping ya.ru
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping ya.ru'
<skai> хватит играть с ботом
 * Megido ушол дышать свеженакуренным воздухом
<a-dat> *still celebrating windows birthday party! 25!
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч товарищ
<skai> @kick a-dat передай ему от меня поздравлене^_^
<skai> ^_^
<SergeyIT> skai, сурооов с утра ;)
<evanation> ня! ^_^
<skai> общественное мнение не зря говорит, что я злее дмитрия:)
<SergeyIT> skai, офтопик многим дал возможность пережить тяжелые 90-е
<skai> SergeyIT: дык я и отправил гонца передать поздравление от меня:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> У когото было что emphaty не конектится к icq ? Вроде поменял сервер подкулючения на login.icq.com
<a-dat> нервы беспокоят? что так
<skai> SergeyIT: а ты что его ел в тяжелые 90?:))
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: только не ты.ты же был умным человеком
<evanation> [v-8]_jupiter, надо шифрование отрубить
<evanation> сейчас команду поищу
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: неужто не смог найти стопицот тем на форуме с этим?:)
<SergeyIT> skai, проги писал, чтобы заработать на что жевать
<sharikoff>  [v-8]_jupiter порт 443 =)
<evanation> [v-8]_jupiter, mc-tool list | grep icq | while read ; do mc-tool set "$REPLY" bool:use-ssl=false string:server=login.messaging.aol.com uint:port=5190 ; done
<skai> sharikoff: шла вторая неделя icq на убунте
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, icq - день седьмой )
<skai> SergeyIT: а разве уже не 8?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да я вообщето icq не пользуюсь по роботе нужно списатся) jabber
<SergeyIT> skai, давно это было, может и сбился со счета )
<academ111> Кто нить вкурсе чего аська не пашет второй день ?
<romanbailey> да вроде пашет)
<academ111> А какой клиент ?
<romanbailey> qutIM
<skai> еще один уникальный
<academ111> блин, в Empathy 2.30.3 не пшет
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell academ111 about forum
<ubuntuhelp> academ111, please see my private message
<evanation> academ111, mc-tool list | grep icq | while read ; do mc-tool set "$REPLY" bool:use-ssl=false string:server=login.messaging.aol.com uint:port=5190 ; done
<evanation> сделай в терминале
<evanation> и запашет
<ZeVoluciON> у меня тоже аська не пашет
<ZeVoluciON> это явно баг убунты
<skai> ZeVoluciON: она намекает тебе, чтобы ты переходил на жабер
<evanation> это баг аськи
<Megido> ето кривые руки
<academ111> Они снова изменили что-то
<ZeVoluciON> если бы это был баг аськи, я бы говорил про него на канале icq, а не здесь
<evanation> да ты эксперт в протоколах!
<skai> ZeVoluciON: так и поговори там.это их проблемы с перевозом серверов, а не наши:)
<Megido> чем кулирами управлять мон?
<Uinston> Как погасить через консоль программу?
<Uinston> kill #?
<SergeyIT> killall имя
<nefedov> fujitsu siemens esprimo-mobile для видеокарты sis671. ubuntu 10.10 кто победил? устал xorg восстанавливать
<academ111> не помогло: mc-tool list | grep icq | while read ; do mc-tool set "$REPLY" bool:use-ssl=false string:-Server=login.messaging.aol.com uint:-Port=5190 ; done
<ZeVoluciON> штошто?
<SergeyIT> Megido, Fn + что-то
<Megido> SergeyIT: не ноут
<ZeVoluciON> skai: там нет троллящихся убунтят
<skai> ZeVoluciON: ааааа.ну за этим тебе на лор ближе сходить
<academ111> на каком они сейчас серваке сидя, аськавцы эти :-)
<Megido> academ111: login.icq.com
<evanation> academ111, блин.. в эмпати мне помогло =(
<SergeyIT> : 443
<SergeyIT> ставь пидгин
<skai> SergeyIT: 434253545434
<skai> SergeyIT: мое число больше твоего:)
<SergeyIT> skai, твоего порта не существует )
<Uinston> подскажите пакет из репы со шрифтами)
<skai> SergeyIT: это пока:)ты смотрел сериал иерихон?там такие айпишники были....:))
<Uinston> Шрифт дроид нужен
<Megido> как там профтпд сказать чтоб корень был гдето?
<SergeyIT> skai, неа )
<Megido> если я меняю defaultRoot то вобще ниче нет
<SergeyIT> Megido, пальцем ему покажи )
<skai> Megido: вежливо главное будь
<Megido> пробовал
<Megido> да я и написал defaultRoot / please
<Megido> :D
<SergeyIT> Megido, а три раза поклониться пробовал?
<Megido> канеш
<skai> Megido: а ты посмотри какой страны были разработчики профтпд.надо на их языке говорить пожалуйста
<Megido> а серезно ктото ответить может?
<Megido> нехоодить же мне рутом на фтп :D
<Megido> ех тогда создам ему нового юзера(((
<Megido> как прверить работает ли denyhost?
<GanjaProWars> как установить винду, не затерев убунту?
<Megido> О проверил)))
<SergeyIT> GanjaProWars, на отдельный hdd, отключив убунтовский
<GanjaProWars> SergeyIT: спс
<GanjaProWars> я пошел пробывать)
<SergeyIT> GanjaProWars, это самое надежное - остальное изучай
<Megido> SergeyIT: а нельзя ли раздел просто разбить?
<Megido> или в никсах нет такой возможности? ну без формата
<SergeyIT> Megido, можно, а надо?
<Megido> SergeyIT: хотел бы увеличить раздел
<Megido> нерасчитал
<SergeyIT> Megido, так копию данных все равно надо делать на всякий случай
<SergeyIT> Megido, на десктопе я это делаю переносом системы на другой hdd - так надежнее, и голова не болит )
<Megido> вот как куплю второй  хдд так и займусь :D
<SergeyIT> Megido, у меня сейчас 3 )
<Megido> порнуху качаеш? :D
<SergeyIT> Megido, зачем?
<Megido> или они по 20 гб?
<SergeyIT> Megido 160 160 80
<Megido> а ясн
<Megido> у мя один больше твоих трех хДД
<SergeyIT> Megido, мне хватает )
<Megido> а мне нед(((
<SergeyIT> Megido, счастлив тот, кому хватает ;)
<Megido> падари ме ссд на терабайт и йа буду счастлив)))
<SergeyIT> Megido, не будешь! Умерь свои желания
<Megido> оке))) хдд на терабайт хтяб
<jah-man> приветствую всех)
<Megido> пред
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> Megido,  и чего там хранить ) Всякое г....?
<jah-man> а о чем речь вообще?
<Megido> да жалко сериалы удалять
<SergeyIT> о счастье
<Megido> качаеш неделями а потом раз и нима(((
<jah-man> терабайтный винт?
<Megido> ага
<SergeyIT> Megido, сериалы - это опиум для народа
<Megido> ну я же не говорю про санта барбару
<SergeyIT> Megido, слезь с иглы
<Megido> я тока 3 сериала смотрел
<himik> главное не смотреть все сериалы подряд
<Megido> если б они так снимали чтоб можна было все смотреть
<himik> некоторые просто больны... посмотрели по одному каналу, затем перекулчились на другой и вперед
<SergeyIT> так я и говорю - опиум!
<DarthWantuz> я могу забить за 2 недели один теребайт всякими нужными вещами
<Megido> те сериалы че йа сарю не крутят па телевизору
<RAMZAY> народ как вы клиент для IRC посаветуите в убунту
<Megido> пакрайней маре па абычным каналам
<Megido> RAMZAY: pidgin
<himik> R
<SergeyIT> DarthWantuz, а потом искать в компе что-то нужное еще 2 недели?
<RAMZAY> спс
<himik> RAMZAY: попробуй сам разные
<RAMZAY> да я многа чё пробавал )
<himik> ну тогда у тебя свое мнение уже должно сложится
<UNIm95> народ проблем с ати 3650/4650 под агп будет много?
<Megido> RAMZAY: попробуй телефон еще
<DarthWantuz> SergeyIT: сортировать же
<Megido> UNIm95: ху ис агп?
<jah-man> RAMZAY, xchat
<RAMZAY> так полезу устанавливать )
<himik> ГГГ, AGP
<UNIm95> Megido agp
<Megido> wtf?
<himik> у меня 4650 под PCIe пашет норм
<SergeyIT>  DarthWantuz, лучше, если это слово от корня <сортир>
<UNIm95> himik какой блок питания? как с дровами?
<Megido> SergeyIT: я на маршрутке видел -=сортировка=-
<himik> БП старый FSP 300Ват, дрова в убунте сами ставяццо
<SergeyIT>  DarthWantuz, то есть сортИровать )
<UNIm95> himik открытые или нет?
<himik> UNIm95: закрытые конечно
<jah-man> как установить тему из bz2?
<Uinston> Народ не могу разобраться с автозагрузкой в fluxbox'e, куда надо добавлять? по образцу не выходит =\
<Megido> jah-man: каком
<UNIm95> himik спасибо
<jah-man> Megido, спасибо.
<Megido> нз
<UNIm95> himik скорее всего возьму такую
<UNIm95> himik или 3650
<himik> UNIm95: да лучше поновее ченить
<UNIm95> himik мне тогда мать проц и оперативу менять
<himik> UNIm95: аа, ну понятно, лучше уж комп поменять )
<himik> UNIm95: за скока хочешь взять 4650?
<UNIm95> himik вполне этот устраивает только видео г
<UNIm95> himik 60$
<himik> UNIm95: норм
<himik> полтора года назад она стоила в среднем 105
<UNIm95> himik или 3650 за 40-50
<jillsmitt> корень - сорт
<jillsmitt> сартир, а не сортир
<jillsmitt> и вообще сартир по французски - выйти
<UNIm95> himik сорри она сейчас 70-90 стоит ><
<jillsmitt> выход
<himik> UNIm95: ну я не знаю что посоветовать. себе бы я на древний комп вообще ниче не стал брать. лучше поднакопить деньжат и купить посвежее
<himik> UNIm95: номп комп можно за 10000 собрать
<UNIm95> himik у меня свободных 100 =)
<himik> UNIm95: лучше их отложить и поднакопить
<himik> UNIm95: ну всамделе иначе выходит просто 100баксов на ветер
<UNIm95> himik может быть
<himik> UNIm95: тут главное - не торопиться
<himik> UNIm95: а еще золотое правило - сомневаешсянебери
<UNIm95> himik я бы 7600гт взял да цены на бу 35-50$
<RAMZAY> ктонибудь знает как запустить Lineage 2 Epilogue под вайном 1.3.6 в убунте 10.4 LTS Russian Remix ?
<Megido> кто на аукро зареган?
<Uinston> Живые есть?) С fluxbox кто-нибудь поможет?)
<jillsmitt> Uinston, пробовал спрашивать на их канале?
<Uinston> jillsmitt: какой канал?
<RAMZAY_> так,я норм пишу ?
<Uinston> RAMZAY_: да
<jillsmitt> Uinston, /join #fluxbox
<RAMZAY_> так нач кадировку настроил )
<o_> Uinston: что с fluxbox?
<RAMZAY_> у мя такой вапрос,как посматреть в убунте,скока трафика уже сьело?
<shpalych> RAMZAY_: система - администрирование - систеный монитор
<shpalych> RAMZAY_: трафик за сеанс?
<RAMZAY_> угу
<RAMZAY_> кагда интернет подкючаеш чтобы смотреть
<RAMZAY_> скока отдал
<RAMZAY_> скока скачал
<shpalych> ну сис монитро
<shpalych> или ifconfig в консольке
<Uinston> o_: не могу добавить tint в автозапуск, "[startup] {tint2}" в .fluxbox/apps не помогает
<Uinston> o_: в .fluxbox/starup добавляю tint2 & тоже не работает =\
<Uinston> o_: оба вариантов из гуглоman'ов
<RAMZAY_> опа,пасибо )
<o_> Uinston: ~/.fluxbox/startup
<Uinston> o_: в конце файла дописать "tint2 &" ?
<o_> Uinston: не в конце, а перед exec fluxbox
<sanya777> ТЭЭЭ?:-D
<RAMZAY_> у мя ещё вапросиг,как запустить под вайном Lineage 2 Epilogue,прогуглил кучу мануалав,посматрел на форуме,всёравно неработает,пробовал запускать в VirtualBox'е так там ваще пишет извините но это нельзя запустить в виртуалбоксе (
<RAMZAY_> а на сайте вайна написанно что ла2 там летает)
<sharikoff> врут гады
<Uinston> o_: thx
<RAMZAY_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Uinston> а куда и что в weechat.conf добавлять для автоконнекта, сменыника, автологина, и автоджоина? Чтото в man невкурил ( http://zenux.ru/softreview/9/ )
<Uinston> freenode.autoconnect = on  ?
<shpalych> irc.server.freenode.autojoin = "#ubuntu-ru"
<shpalych> irc.server.freenode.autoconnect = on
<Megido> куплю рубик/компак или еще куют фигню
<Uinston> shpalych: а /nick дефолтный где выставить и identify? Gfcb,)
<Uinston> Пасиб)
<shpalych> Uinston: http://the-bosha.ru/2009/10/07/weechat/
<shpalych> курите =)
<shpalych> irc.server.freenode.nicks = "shpalych"
<Uinston> thx тру мануал
<RAMZAY_> слушай а как можно ещё эфектов в дабавить,кроме стандартных ?
<RAMZAY_> я видел видюху,там папку кагда закрываеш
<RAMZAY_> так она как бы зговарет
<Uinston> RAMZAY_: compiz
<RAMZAY_> згорает*
<RAMZAY_> так у мя компиз стаит )
<Uinston> compiz-setting-manager вроде он
<Uinston> там эффект горения
<RAMZAY_> может правдо старый)
<RAMZAY_> compiz-setting-manager: command not found
<RAMZAY_> мдя
<shpalych> =)
<RAMZAY_> так
<RAMZAY_> пошел я за бубнам
<shpalych> в ЦП вбивай и устанавливай
<shpalych> ваще это гуевая тузла
<rg45> RAMZAY_  Ubuntu Tweak
<Megido> я чето недоганяю либо пропали все рубики либо мы так реско вскочили с винтов 2 гб на винты 500 гб о_О
<RAMZAY_> rg45 щяс установим проверим )
<Uinston> RAMZAY_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<shpalych> RAMZAY_: в ЦП вбивай =)
<shpalych> потом ищи в Система - параметры
<Uinston> Помойму ccsm удобнее)
<Uinston> LEAVE
<RAMZAY_> а какой там сайтй с пакетами packets.ubuntu.com ?
<Uinston> Не помог мануал по вичату =\
<Uinston> опять все руками вписывал)
<shpalych> Uinston:
<shpalych> Uinston: че не понятно-то?
<Uinston> выставил все через /set и ничего не произошло
<Uinston> после перезапуска никуда он не коннектит
<shpalych> irc.server.freenode.autoconnect = on
<shpalych> irc.server.freenode.autojoin = "#ubuntu-ru"
<shpalych> и у меня конктитсо автоматом
<Uinston> добавить руками в weechat.conf ?
<shpalych> нет
<Uinston> ну я через /set делал
<Uinston> вырубил вичат, включил и ничего
<shpalych>  /save
<shpalych> после внесения измененией
<Uinston> =(
<Uinston> thx
<Karantin1> Всем привет)
<Karantin1> у кого нить под бубунтой аська работает?
<markmx> хоп
<markmx> я забыл как ставить из сырцов =) подскажите плиз =)
<Uinston> Karantin1: какой клиент то?
<Karantin1> gidgin/empathy
<Karantin1> pidgin*
<markmx> tar -xzf gxneur-0.10.0.tar.bz2 чота вроде такого
<Uinston> Karantin1: ну если надо то работает, у меня в кутиме счас да)
<Uinston> и джаббер тамже
<Karantin1> был empathy - ошибка сети
<shpalych> Uinston: /set irc.server.freenode.autoconnect on
<Karantin1> поставил пиджин,  выдает : От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok
<Karantin1> :)
<shpalych> Uinston: и смотрим /set *.freenode.*
<Uinston> проверять пошел
<shpalych> Uinston: потом /set irc.server.freenode.autojoin #ubutnu-ru
<Uinston> Во)
<Uinston> Теперь работает
<shpalych> Uinston: и cнова смотрим /set *.freenode.*
<Uinston> shpalych: thx)
<shpalych> =)
<shpalych> Uinston: а что это thx?
<Uinston> недочитал мануал до команды "/save" =\
<Megido> shpalych: спс
<shpalych> Uinston: у меня без сейва рабит
<shpalych> =)
<Megido> кто поможет с грепом?
<angelsaint> здарова люди
<Uinston> angelsaint: превед
<shpalych> Uinston: weechat торт, да?
<Uinston> shpalych: ну я всегда им пользовался, сча просто переставил систему)
<Uinston> надо же чемто себя в выходной занять
<shpalych> ну, торт же?
<shpalych> =)
<Uinston> ну да)
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> что в гимпе работал?
<uvvtu> кто
<markmx> а что именно в нем надо?
<skai> uvvtu: ну я
<skai> !ask | uvvtu
<ubuntuhelp> uvvtu: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<angelsaint> кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой хренью: втыкаю в комп usb hdd, на нём один раздел на весь диск. убунта видит всё нормально и создаёт /dev/sdg и /dev/sdg1. через какое-то время диск пропадает и остаётся только /dev/sdg. переподключение ничего не даёт. в логах пишет "kern
<angelsaint> el: [183463.643775]  sdg: sdg1", "sd 17:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk".
<angelsaint> "udevd[489]: worker [30255] failed while handling '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/2-4.4/2-4.4:1.0/host15/target15:0:0/15:0:0:0/block/sdg'"
<angelsaint> fdisk -l показывает что всё нормально, раздел /dev/sdg1 есть
<uvvtu> короче есть две картинки. надо взять изображение с одной картинки и перенести на другое с изменением фона
<uvvtu> как задал вопросы так все и свалили
<Uinston> выделить и перенести?)
<Uinston> слои там и проч
<Uinston> какой комангдой скриншот сделать?
<User477[web]> Привет, есть кто?
<User477[web]> нужна помощь в установке wine
<shpalych> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<rg45> нажать PrtSc
<himik> а кстати, хороший вопрос, какой прогой делать скрины из cli
<Uinston> rg45: агаз, спасибо. А кроме, на флаксе непашет и гном не стоит у меня
<shpalych> Uinston: scrot
<shpalych> apt-get instll scrot
<Uinston> вот сча гребу man скрота по синтаксису
<shpalych> потом одноименная
<Uinston> а куда и как он ее сохранит
<shpalych> в рабо каталог
<shpalych> *png
<Uinston> а правда)_
<Uinston> thx
<shpalych> (:
<User477[web]> а оставить  tar.bz2  или разархивировать?
<markmx> все раобрался =)
<markmx> tar -xvf foo.tar.bz2
<markmx> а дальше по старинке
<shpalych> markmx: а не tar -xjvf blblb?
<markmx> да мне оказывается просто распаковать надо и все =)
<Uinston> как кнопка PrScreen пишется в .fluxbox/keys интересно =\
<shpalych> нее.. если компрессия bz2 вроед опция j нужан
<shpalych> *нужна
<User477[web]> ам, опция ж ))) я только про баб знаю, а можно по понкретнее
<User477[web]> у меня вот есть терминал и он что-то от меня хочет
<User477[web]> на сайте где-то на просторах начервил про типа тыкаешь на инсталл и все работает
<User477[web]> но у меня инсталл тольок редактором текста открывается
<shpalych> User477[web]: а чеза инеталлятор?
<User477[web]> инеталлятор?
<shpalych> сорр.. инсталлятор
<shpalych> или что ты там делаешь-то?
<User477[web]> есть только что поставленная убунту 10,10 альтернат
<User477[web]> и есть вайн
<User477[web]> архивом и без
<shpalych> где брал?
<shpalych> вайе
<shpalych> *вайн
<shpalych> че из ЦП не можно поставить?
<User477[web]> зна офф
<User477[web]> и то и то
<User477[web]> цп?
<shpalych> так ставь из репозитория
<shpalych> Ну, ЦП - центр приложений
<User477[web]> *   для справки в первый рах вижу убунту
<User477[web]> щас с мака пишу
<User477[web]> но тут как-то все попроще в начале
<User477[web]> перетащил в апли и работает )
<shpalych> Меню Приложения - Центр приложений.. там вводишь в поле поиска winе и потом кликаешь установить
<User477[web]> англ версия, щас попробую
<Karantin1> !icq
<ubuntuhelp> ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png
<Karantin1> хы)
<Megido> ubuntuhelp: гы
<User477[web]> очт-то не нашел цп
<User477[web]> как он на англ?
<shpalych> Applications
<Megido> he
<shpalych> Слева вверху
<User477[web]> а дальше?
<User477[web]> куда
<shpalych> выпадит меню и в нем самый нижний пункт
<Megido> как очистить файл?
<Megido> одной командой
<User477[web]>  онмне нашел вайн, то только с пометкой "извините, но вайн1,2 не доступен для этого компьютера(и386)
<User477[web]> у меня вайн 1.3.7 на флешке лежит
<shpalych> User477[web]: ну хз что там у тебя
<shpalych> amd64?
<shpalych> или что за комп у тебя?
<User477[web]> комп 64 а система под 32
<shpalych> мак?
<User477[web]> не с мака просто пишу
<shpalych> не понятно тогда почему так.. у меня тоже железо 64, а ось 32 и все с вайном гуд
<shpalych> User477[web]: я пасс =)
<User477[web]> нене, вы не поняли, он мне нашел как бы дистриб вайны и не хочет мне их ставить, но я хочу прикрутить который с флешки
<angelsaint> Megido: echo "" > /tvoi/file
<User477[web]> и спрашиваю как это сделать
<Megido> angelsaint: а точн гг
<Megido> вопрос по denyhost
<shpalych> User477[web]: на флешке наверно исходники..
<shpalych> *со всеми вытекающмим =)
<Megido> я сам себя забанил и постоянно попадаю в бан
<Megido> ну тоесть на локалку перешол :D
<User477[web]> ну а можно не исходики, а стару инстал ссылочку на него
<User477[web]> ?
<shpalych> хм.. тут не все так просто..
<Megido> удаляю файл создаю, а адрес опять там :D
<shpalych> !wint
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wint'
<shpalych> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<shpalych> ну как тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine не получаестя
<shpalych> ubuntuhelp: в терминале sudo apt-get install wine
<shpalych> User477[web]: в терминале sudo apt-get install wine
<shpalych> Открыть терминал комбинацией клавишь Ctrl+Alt+t
<s_lim> всем привет!
<s_lim> а как можно протестировать 3д возможности компа в убунте?
<Megido> s_lim: еее
<Megido> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Megido> не
<Megido> пдчпуфкы
<Megido> glxgears
<himik> надо просто поставить unigin heaven
<himik> или как он там... там хорошо можно потестить 3д
<s_lim> че то вообще ничего не понимаю... что есть !ati?
<Megido> че за процесс "telepathy-logger" ??? o_O
<Kirik46> что-то меня выкинуло
<shpalych> Megido: empathy?
<Kirik46> а можно ещё раз про вайн и его установку?
<shpalych> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<Megido> че за Ё О_О
<Megido> shpalych: хз неюзаю
<Kirik46> архив оставлять или распаковать?
<shpalych> ну, какой IM юзаем?
<shpalych> Kirik46: в архиве сорцы.. это для всзрослых бородатых дяденек.. не вам факт!
<shpalych> вам ЦП
<s_lim> Megido: если в glxgears все крутится значит все впорядке?
<Megido> я чет не доганяю, qmmp че юзает pulseaudio и ему на срать че у меня alsa???
<Kirik46> это здорово, может мне что-то скачать другое надо, раз я лажанулся
<Kirik46> можно ссылку что скачать?
<Megido> s_lim: на фпс смотри
<shpalych> Kirik46: читай!!! http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<Megido> Megido: несколько тышь должно быть в окошке
<Megido> я чет не доганяю, qmmp че юзает pulseaudio и ему на срать че у меня alsa? А?
<s_lim> Megido: 2448 за 5 секунд
<Megido> s_lim: чуть меньше чем у мну
<s_lim> Megido: а почему тогда некоторые игры не запускаются и ругаются на opengl?
<Kirik46> можно мне ссылку что бы я опять сорсы не скачал?
<Megido> s_lim: че за дистр?
<Megido> Kirik46:  на что?
<s_lim> Megido: xubuntu 10.04
<Kirik46> на вайн
<Megido> Kirik46: emerge wine
<Megido> s_lim: какие ето у тя игры не идут???
<s_lim> Megido: cxfc dcgjvy.
<shpalych> Megido: ;)
<Megido> че мутит qmmp ???
<s_lim> Megido: счас вспомню
<Megido> s_lim: мош придумаю :D
<Kirik46> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source/ что качать?
<Megido> Kirik46: ты дураг?
<shpalych> Kirik46: Вы русский?
<Kirik46> да да
<shpalych> русский дураг =)
<Megido> :D
<Kirik46> типа того
<shpalych> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<Megido> аааа пацталом
<shpalych> Kirik46: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<shpalych> Kirik46: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<shpalych> Kirik46: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<s_lim> Megido: flightgear не прет
<shpalych> читаем до просветления
<Megido> s_lim: я такого не знаю
<Megido> у тя кеды или гном?
<Megido> у меня на кедах много стандартной фигни не шло
<shpalych> Kirik46: убунту локализована?
<Kirik46> sudo aptitude install wine - на эту команду пишет couldn't find any package whose name or description matched @wine@
<Kirik46> как бы намекает что бы я соснул хуйца )))
<shpalych> Kirik46: sudo apt-get install wine
<shpalych> пробуйте так
<shpalych> Вика надо править//
<skai> @kick Kirik46 ну так иди и сосни.а у нас не ругаются
<shpalych> Вику
<Kirik46>  ненаходит пакет
<Megido> skai: жжеш
<shpalych> Kirik46:  в Центр приложений или
<shpalych> *иди
<Kirik46> я там был
<shpalych> И?
<Kirik46> мта написанно что извините, но вайн 1,2 не доступен для этого компа
<s_lim> Megido: с playdeb.net сдернул
<Megido> начит гуляй
<shpalych> вы че там все сговорилиь?
<shpalych> ща попробую
<Megido> s_lim: он в репах енсь
<Megido> s_lim: зайди в синаптик и там переставь
<s_lim> у меня крыска
<Megido> че?
<jah-man> как зовут?
<skai> лариска?как у шапокляк?
<ilnur_m> Genius?
<s_lim> xfce
<s_lim> счас попробую еще какие нибудь игры поставить
<Megido> nexuiz?
<s_lim> рабочий стол xfce - его еще крысой называют т.к. логотип - мышка
<ilnur_m> nexuiz под вайном.... Во извращение
<Megido> ilnur_m: каким вайном???
<kreker93> mp3 плеером aria e6 не кто не пользуется???
<Megido> ето никсовая игра
<ilnur_m> Тут же все про Вайн болтали
<Megido> kreker93: то буква Б?
<kreker93> то цифра шесть
<Megido> ilnur_m: то равшанко вайн постаит неможет
<Megido> kreker93: аа
<Megido> я думал бета версия
<kreker93> )))ма3 бета?
<kreker93> *мп3
<nap01eon> всем привет!
<kreker93> куку
<Megido> не "aria e6"
<Megido> nap01eon: q
<nap01eon> у меня не как не включаются визуальные ифекты
<Kirik46> болтали и забили
<kreker93> nap01eon:дрова на видео стоят?
<SergeyIT> nap01eon, ку (палата №6 пополняется ;))
<shpalych> Kirik46: вы тут?
<Kirik46> ушу
<ilnur_m> Драйвера пропритарные не встали
<Megido> Kirik46: не кусай
<Kirik46> может такой подход поможет мне
<SergeyIT> nap01eon, а в.э. не нужны
<Kirik46> где скачать вайн?
<Megido> у кого че интересное в коньках есь?
<nap01eon> SergeyIT: )) ага
<Megido> Kirik46: в ликкероводочном
<shpalych> Kirik46: http://itmages.ru/image/view/80165/ec6a8850
<shpalych> Kirik46: это что, фуй?
<shpalych> http://itmages.ru/image/view/80166/7999e458
<Kirik46> я уже писал и гет и ещё что-то пишет что пакет не найден
<shpalych> а это, что, еще один фуй?
<nap01eon> вот нас жителей 6 интерисует почему перестали работать визуальные эфекты ?
<shpalych> ну, у меня, как видите все находи и устанавливает
<nap01eon> и отказываються включаться
<shpalych> Ребят, а wine где, в universe?
<Megido> shpalych: как у тя кортинка градуснега?
<shpalych> шрифт
<nap01eon> kreker93: да стояли
<Megido> shpalych: я наю
<Megido> какой шрифт
<Megido> openlogos?
<shpalych> ой мозьми мой тар
<shpalych> ща дам
<dsxack> здравствуйте читал в эту статью http://bit.ly/dci45z , сделал всё то, что там было.. но потом решил и удалил... после пропали пункты suspend и hibernate в меню выключения... как вернуть?
<uvvtu> кто в гимпе силен?
<shpalych> *возьми
<Megido> uvvtu: могу сделать мрамор :D
<uvvtu> мрамор ты себе на памятник сделай
<Megido> uvvtu: смари чтоб тебе не сделал
<nap01eon> kreker93: думаеш переустановить
<Megido> shpalych: де брать :
<dsxack> что в ubuntu отвечает стандартом за suspend
<kreker93> nap01eon:а еще вопрос у тя не нетбук едишн????
<shpalych> Megido: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Je6/
<Kirik46> Парни, повторюсь с вопросом. где скачать wine? (буду признателен если ответ будет ссылкой)
<ink_sleep> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<nap01eon> kreker93: нет  обычный системник
<Kirik46> а можно ссылкой прямой
<kreker93> Kirik46:в центре приложени введи в поиск wine
<nap01eon> nap01eon: я вот на compiz грешу
<Kirik46> не находит
<Megido> shpalych: че за архив?
<Kirik46> ааай: а что находит пишет что недоступна для компьютера
<Kirik46> это я уже делал
<shpalych> Megido: сonkyrc + fonts
<Megido> shpalych: тип архива епт
<kreker93> Kirik46,хзз тогда ну скачай с wine.hq.org
<shpalych> tar.bz2
<shpalych> Kirik46: трололо
<kreker93> nap01eon:а компиз робит точно?
<Megido> shpalych: ооо
<shpalych> Megido: че?
<Kirik46> а можно не что скачать, а скачай ЭТО
<Megido> shpalych: распаковал
<Kirik46> точне не откуда качать, а скачай ЭТО
<nap01eon> kreker93: вроде нет тоже
<DebianClone> попробуйте определить мой ip.
<kreker93> nap01eon:он у тебя вообще установлен))посмотри в синаптике
<shpalych> Kirik46: инетрент настроен в убунту?
<Kirik46> нет комп с юбунту к интернету не подключен
<shpalych> ))
<shpalych> епт
<nap01eon> kreker93: да стоит
<kreker93> Kirik46:ну и как по вашему он через центр приложений установит вино????
<kreker93> nap01eon:хм...
<Kirik46> ая то откуда заю, это вы мне советуете
<Kirik46> а я хочу скачать установщик и через флешку его перенест
<Kirik46> и там его установить
<shpalych> Kirik46: так нельзя
<Kirik46> )))
<shpalych> это же Linux
<shpalych> !
<shpalych> ;)
<Kirik46> зато русским дураком назвали
<kreker93> shpalych:кто сказал что нельзя??
<shpalych> Оо.. можно:?
<Uinston> а че deb скачать нельзя и сохранить на флешку?
<ilnur_m> Винду лучше так скачай
<kreker93> shpalych:ну деб взял и перенес и все
<shpalych> так дайте бедняге цылку
<nap01eon> kreker93: ладно позже попробую дрова переустановить
<shpalych> просто я думаю там одной добкой не обойтись
<shpalych> *дебкой*
<Uinston> ну зависимости посмотреть
<shpalych> ну.. это не вариант
<jah-man> кто unity пользовался?
<Uinston> http://www.lamaresh.net/binary.php
<skai> jah-man: извращенцы
<shpalych> есил ЦП без инетнетов юзаем.. ;)
<Uinston> Кому там линк на дебки вайна были нужны
<jah-man> skai, ну ты не прав...по скриншотам очень даже классно выглядит...
<Kirik46> мне
<Uinston> написал выше чуток
<Uinston> Kirik46: http://www.lamaresh.net/binary.php
<skai> jah-man: кеды тоже, но это не снимает их неюзабельность
<shpalych> Uinston: опа
<shpalych> Kirik46: а какая версия убунту у вас?
<shpalych> Uinston: что ему стянуть-то?
<Kirik46> 10.10
<jah-man> skai, а по моему не стоит сранивать хрен с пальцем...
<shpalych> Под сквиза водимо
<Kirik46> Uniston, а что качать-то?Ж
<skai> jah-man: даже с моей нетерпимостью к кедам(заслуженно) - они само то по сравнению с юнити
<shpalych> Kirik46: i386 у тебя?
<jah-man> skai, щас скачаю посмотрим..
<Kirik46> да
<skai> jah-man: давай.потом не говори что тебя не предупреждали
<Megido> де там на офсайте заказать диски с убунтой?
<shpalych> Squeeze i386
<jah-man> skai, окии)
<shpalych> Kirik46: http://www.lamaresh.net/apt/dists/squeeze/main/binary-i386/wine_1.1.42~winehq1-1_i386.deb
<skai> Megido: тебе зачем?
<shpalych> пробуй это
<Megido> skai: хачу фирменный двд
<Uinston> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<skai> Megido: фирменный двд только в магазе у них
<skai> Megido: недорого кстати.покупай
<Megido> skai: а на халяву какой?
<Uinston> с лаунчпада пожалуста качайте)
<Megido> skai: неддорого ето сока?
<skai> Megido: а на халяву только нуждающимся
<Megido> ))
<skai> Megido: это помоему пару баксов
<Megido> skai: ето один двд?
<Uinston> shpalych: с лаунчпада лучше)
<Megido> или 4?
<Uinston> http://cs9816.vk.com/u95095135/121883197/z_6eeafbd0.jpg
<GanjaProWars> как там grub обновить, а то установил винду, а grub не видет ее
<Uinston> grub.cfg?
<GanjaProWars> я незнаю
<jah-man> скачай startup manager
<Uinston> GanjaProWars:
<Uinston> http://www.google.ru/search?ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ru:official&client=firefox&q=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%BC+grub2#hl=ru&newwindow=1&client=firefox&hs=crp&rls=org.mozilla:ru:official&&sa=X&ei=dxvpTM2bBcTpOfDnya0K&ved=0CBUQBSgA&q=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%BC+grub+2
<Uinston> &spell=1&fp=60bafa9b80ff5acf
<evanation> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.36; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 2.6.37-rc2-git7; the latest beta kernel is 2.6.37-rc2.
<GanjaProWars> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
 * Uinston ушел игратьв  Enemy Territory
<Kirik46> shpalych. скачал перенес нажал 2 раза открылся ЦП кнопку инсталл нажат нельзя
<shpalych> Uinston: Kirik46 кто не разрешает?
<shpalych> Kirik46 кто не разрешает?
<Kirik46> она серая "затертая"
<shpalych> качай с лаунчпада
<shpalych> Kirik46: а че так winе уперсая-то?
<Kirik46> для чего н мне? или почему wine?
<shpalych> Uinston: а как с лаунчпада качать-то?
<Kirik46> мне на wine  как-то все равно, можн bj гдруое
<Kirik46>  и другое
<Kirik46> а на лаунчпаде куда жать? внизу где список там "активного" ничего нет
<Megido> как адрес писать?
<Megido> skai: а?
<shpalych> Kirik46: а интеренет поднять на убунту нельзя?
<Kirik46> тогда он тут упадет, а настроить его там я  врят-ли смогу тк только увидел убунту
<GanjaProWars> уряяяя граб видит винду))
<Kirik46> есть доугой вариан
<Uinston> shpalych: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<Kirik46> есть исо двд убунты
<Kirik46> может её стоит прикрутить, а это 700мб удалить?
<skai> http://img.lenta.ru/news/2010/11/19/inspiron/picture.jpg
<Uinston> Kirik46: можно диск вставить, с него репозиторий подтянуть и поставить если он на вайн на двд есть
<Kirik46> дисководов нет
<Kirik46> есть флэш
<shpalych> Kirik46: смотри ссылку от Uinston
<shpalych> там дебки
<shpalych> правда я хз как ты будешь все эти дебки ставить =)
<shpalych> Kirik46: заводи инетернет на убунту
<shpalych> а без интернетов там жить нельзя
<Uinston> линукс без инета в топку
<Uinston> комп без инета в топку
<sharikoff> skai: Пщщ
<skai> sharikoff: не спать!
<Kirik46> ситуация сохранилась "dependency is not satisfiable wine 1.3
<jah-man> хм...
<jah-man> поставил unity..а каким хреном его запустить?
<shpalych> Kirik46: заводи интеренет
<skai> jah-man: ссзб.с этим кури в сторону форума:)
<jah-man> ссзб?
<shpalych> Kirik46: через сотовый проще всего будет
<shpalych> Kirik46: настройка в два клика: выбор страны и опсоса
<skai> jah-man: сам себе злобный буратина
<skai> jah-man: по этому вопросу принципиально помогть не стану:)ты сам хотел помучится
<jah-man> лааадушки))
<jah-man> гулгить умее
<[koshka]> здрасти
<jah-man> м
<ink_sleep> [koshka], привет
<[koshka]> ink_sleep, =* ня
<ink_sleep> ня,ня
<skai> [koshka]: ыпч
<jah-man> [koshka], ку)
<DebianClone> сюда через прокси не поключается?
<Kirik46>  уменя сотовый даже вап не поддерживает ))
<DebianClone> это надо в пидгине настраиывать?
<[koshka]> skai, привет:)
<Kirik46> нокиа 3310
<Dmitry> рераритет
<skai> [koshka]: здрасти товарищ:))
<[koshka]> skai, ррр
<brestows> народ как в flexget переименовать скаченый эпизод?
<jah-man> skai, помоги,а?
<jah-man> позяяяязя Т__Т
<shpalych> Kirik46: =/
<skai> jah-man: а я тебя предупреждал:)
<Kirik46> ладно, нафиг этот луникс, подойду к нему лет через 5 когда он станет доступен для тупых или я поумнею
<Kirik46> спасибо за помощь
<jah-man> skai, -__- ну блиииии....я даж запустить не могу
<Uinston> Kirik46: ахахах
<[koshka]> jah-man, чего пристал к Скаю?:)
<[koshka]> :P
<Uinston> Kirik46: он и счас вполне доступен
<jah-man> [koshka], прошу помочь запустить unity
<[koshka]> а  он отказывается?:)
<Kirik46> но не для моего мозга )
<jah-man> [koshka], наотрез отказывается
<[koshka]> плохо просишь ;)
<jah-man> а как надо?оО
<skai> jah-man: и другим буду советовать в этом вопросе не помогать:)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell jah-man about google
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man, please see my private message
<skai> jah-man: бо ты сам хотел себе развлечений на вечер:)
 * jah-man бьется головой об стену.
<jah-man> ну и пофиг) сами разберемся
<safinaskar> как сделать, чтобы в gnome при автоматическом монтировании дисков они монтировались с возможностью исполнять файлы?
<Ba][> safinaskar:имеется в виду fstab?
<safinaskar> Ba][, нет
<safinaskar> Ba][, я же сказал в гноме
<shpalych> ох плин я нашел себе заняние! Правка http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/* :D
<safinaskar> Ba][, вставляешь флешку, открываешь компьютер, нажимаешь на флешку, она автоматически монтируется
<skai> нука.все в вичате дружно сделали /weempd и поделились проигрываемыми песнями^_^
<safinaskar> The command “weempd” is not known to the server.
<safinaskar> skai, The command “weempd” is not known to the server.
<skai> safinaskar: дык надо было ставить скрипт такой сначала на вичат:)
 * skai np: Disturbed - Pain Redefined
<smartman> кто подскажет как сделать liveusb bp нескольких livecd?
<Fylh_if> safinaskar: выстави автоматически права
<safinaskar> Fylh_if, в смысле?
<skai> @seen escsun
<ubuntuhelp> escsun was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 21 weeks, 1 day, 15 hours, 53 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <Escsun> тормозить
<skai> smartman: я ж тебе советовал почитать
<smartman> <skai> ща уже другое, хочу из нескольких сделать одно
<Megido> где в украине купить линукс фигню?
<skai> smartman: дык это про то и говорил
<smartman> <Megido> во первых линукс не фигня, во вторых проще её скачать с сети
<smartman> <skai> дай тогда ссылку еще раз плиз
<Megido> smartman: я про кружки, наклейки . . .
<smartman> <Megido> сорь тогда....
<Megido> gentoo.vfactory.ru а во сделали всетаки)))
<skai> smartman: wiki.linuxformat.ru
<skai> там ищи
<smartman> о
<safinaskar> smartman, если надо, к примеру убунту и кубунту, то просто поставь на флешку убунту с обоими desktop environment, а при загрузке будешь выбирать. способ 2: рубани флешку и поставь в граб мультзагрузку
<smartman> ок
<safinaskar> как сделать, чтобы в gnome при автоматическом монтировании дисков они монтировались с возможностью исполнять файлы?
<skai> [koshka]: ну как коньки освоила?
<Megido> где заказать диск с гентой?
<skai> Megido: план такой.купить печатную болванку.записать генту.скачать коверы.сходить в фирму полиграфическую.везде тысячи их.
<skai> ...
<skai> профит
<Megido> а наклейки?
<skai> Megido: скачиваешь svg фаил наклеек.идешь в полиграфию....профит
<Megido> мде
<skai> годный план жеж
<Megido> невыгодный
<Megido> и так неинтересн
<skai> Megido: а ты хотел халявушки?
<Megido> skai: пчму
<Megido> купить
<Megido> тока в украине
<Megido> а не за 3 фунта сердечко с великобритании :D
<skai> Megido: дык посмотри в инете.
<evanation> генту печатают свои диски?
<Megido> evanation: да
<Megido> skai: дык смотрю
<brestows> ребят как запретить открывать по Super_L домашний каталог,  в настройках сочетаный стоит другая клавиша :(
<[Raiden]> сам навесил чтоли?
<[Raiden]> у меня ничего не происходит
<evanation> аналогично
<evanation> =)
<ink_sleep> [Raiden], в модерку на форуме загляни, отпишись
<evanation> компизом наверное баловался
<ink_sleep> и mva передайте тоже самое
<brestows> evanation: компиз стоит но в нем настроек на подобную штуку нет
<[Raiden]> вообще-то есть там
<evanation> brestows, ставил как то давно
<evanation> было
<[Raiden]> список прог и в соседнем плагине задание хоткеев
<[Raiden]> на них
<brestows> [Raiden]: точноее можно?
<evanation> brestows, в комбинации клавиш клавиатуры смотрел?
<evanation> система - параметры
<evanation> это в убунту
<brestows> evanation: там стоить другая кнопку и она так же работате
<andreymal> Кто мне тут Alien Arena скачать советовал?
<evanation> brestows, как вариант компиз, либо вспоминай что еще ставил
<[Raiden]> brestows: плагин команды, в разделе общие, в ccsm
<DebianClone> !whois DebianClone
<andreymal> как теперь его запустить?
<evanation> brestows, либо переназначь супер+L на другое действие
<brestows> evanation: я понимаю что compiz
<Dmitry> ктонить Usb модем в ubuntu использует ?
<brestows> [Raiden]: там все пусто
<andreymal> :(
<Buhack> ололо
<ink_sleep> skai, [Raiden] передайте тогда mva, landdgraff чтобы оттписались
<[Raiden]> ink_sleep: если увижу передам.
<skai> ink_sleep: встретим ежели.мож им на форуме пм отправить проще?
<Megido> гаг оказываеца есь дистр на основе дистра на основе дебиана :D
<ink_sleep> @seen aceler
<shpalych> Dmitry: CDMA?
<ubuntuhelp> aceler was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 1 day, 4 hours, 6 minutes, and 53 seconds ago: <Aceler> Offoffoff: ЯНДЕКС УПАЛ??? О_О О_О О_О
<brestows> evanation коим образом мне переназначить?
<skai> ink_sleep: не
<skai> @seen acceler
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen acceler.
<xoma> никто не пробовал завести новый NFSHP под вайном?
<skai> @seen Aceler
<ubuntuhelp> Aceler was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 1 day, 4 hours, 8 minutes, and 42 seconds ago: <Aceler> Offoffoff: ЯНДЕКС УПАЛ??? О_О О_О О_О
<skai> @seen Acelerr
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen Acelerr.
<evanation> brestows, ну комбинаия клавишь
<skai> @seen Aceller
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen Aceller.
<Aceler> Ды вы задолбали.
<ink_sleep> да Aceler его зовут
<evanation> brestows, на какое нибудь другое действие переназначь
<skai> ink_sleep: не ну не мог он неделю назад быть.я его вчера видел
<evanation> brestows, а потом удали
<Aceler> skai: а сегодня не видел?
<ink_sleep> он и сейчас тут хД
<skai> Aceler: и сеголня тоже.но это днем было.
<brestows> evanation: там стоит совершенно другая клавиша у меня отдельно Super_L нигде не настроенаЁ
<brestows> !
<evanation> brestows, так ты поставь, мб скинется там где настроена
<Dmitry> shpalych: да
<ink_sleep> о, 102 человека
<ink_sleep> 19щ3
<ink_sleep> 103
<Dmitry> )
<korvin> @seen Aceler
<ubuntuhelp> Aceler was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 minutes and 9 seconds ago: <Aceler> skai: а сегодня не видел?
 * Uinston пошел смотреть DVDScr нового Поттера
<brestows> все всем спасибо разобрался в чем трабла
<evanation> brestows, в чем?
<brestows> evanation: в xneur когда его вырубаешь данная "фича" пропадает
<jah-man> таак) unity поставил, запустил. вопрос в другом как теперь gnome убрать?
<evanation> brestows, ))
<evanation> !xneur
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xneur'
<evanation> бот хороший )
<brestows> evanation: и с gxneur разобрался :)
<SergeyIT> jah-man, думаю, если уберешь, следующий вопрос будет - как восстановить
<jah-man> нет я не хочу совсем его удалять.
<brestows> в нем просто по умолчанию добавлена фишка открывать хомяка по клавише Super_L
<jah-man> просто чтобы вместо gnome-shell был unity
<evanation> brestows, тебе эти сочетания нужны?
<brestows> evanation: я мышью практически не пользуюсь :) поэтому и запониковал что кода жму любое сочетание где есть super_l выполняется то что надо + хомяк открывается :)
<jah-man> а еще при правом клике на панель в контекстном меню нет ничего кроме справки и о панелях
<jah-man> кто поможт?Оо
<estklan> Подскажите как запустить awesome? В убунте,  Gnome, В терминале awesome запускаю получаю = another window manager is already running
<korvin> лол
<ink_sleep> мда уж
<estklan> что не так
<skai> estklan: awesome --replace
<shpalych> Dmitry: у меня ЦДМА от скайлинк работает отлично
<Dmitry> shpalych: как и чес запустить ? у меня huawei e169
<shpalych> Dmitry: AnyDATA ADU-310A
<shpalych> Dmitry: через NM конечно
<shpalych> ну, можно и через wvdial
<Dmitry> да, я понял, спасибо :)
<estklan> skai: ввел команду, получаю = awesome: unrecognized option '--replace'
<estklan> может нужно его настраивать?
<skai> estklan: наверное.
<[Raiden]> estklan: почитай как сделать свою сесию для gdm , если там нет выбора. Или впиши exec awesome в ~/.xinitrc и попробуй например startx -- :1 или остановив гдм с консоли startx
 * bybyby .
<jah-man> блин люди реально как убрать gnome&
<jah-man> ?
<bybyby> зактрыть глаза? в а в чем проблема?
<jah-man> хочу unity вместо gnome
<shpalych> Dmitry: huawei e169 это не CDMA =)
<Dmitry> shpalych: да я уже понял, что не то сказал ))
 * Megido нашол еще один плюк убунты перед гентой
<jah-man> аау...откликнется кто? как вместо gnome unity юзать?
<bybyby> jah-man: см http://quizz.bhome.ru/667-unity-and-ubuntu-light/ - в самом конце
<jah-man> спс
<bybyby> еси у тебя 10.04
<jah-man> 10,10
<bybyby> тогда просто последняя команда(ы)
<jah-man> спс
<bggooo> подскажите что есть purple и для чего он нужен?
<bggooo> кто нить собирал плагин жйука для пиджина?:)
<bggooo> x64
<skai> блииииин
<skai> это был хитрый план.отвлекли меня значит от канала а jah-man втихую помощи запросил, вместо того,чтобы саам искать:)ах ты нехороший человек:))
<Megido> bggooo: когооо?
<sveta> Всем привет
<jah-man> втиху.?!!!я тут на пол канала орал!!
<skai> jah-man: дык ты меня не хайлайтил:)чтобы я не заметил
<ink_sleep> хах
<bybyby> вокак
<ink_sleep> сильный ход =)
<bggooo> Megido, http://juick.com/
<bggooo> !juick
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='juick'
<Sema> какая тема народ?
<Megido> bggooo: тфу
<Megido> я думал чет сересное
<bggooo> :)
<Sema> всё ясно
<jah-man> skai, ну извините) к тому же мне  кажется что сыроват он еще
<skai> jah-man: ох тыж ёёёёёжик:)какое проникновенное замечание:)а я тебе о чем предупреждал:)
<BrainFukka> Ой, не туда...
<jah-man> нет в целом unity мне оооочень нравится) у меня монитор не большой и вот тут unity очень удобна. она не загромождает экран. врерхняя панель окна развернутого на весь экран совмещается с панелью апплетов. таким образом по вертикали остается большое рабочее
<jah-man>  пространство..
<skai> jah-man: у мну субноутбук и ниче.стандартный гном торт
<ink_sleep> дада
<ink_sleep> гном рулед
<skai> ink_sleep: гном торт:)рулетики - это опенбоксы:)а гном уже торт
<Megido> какойто кедоподобный он
<skai> Megido: кто?
<Megido> унити
<jah-man> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные.
<yKpon> чо пакетрасер не собирается?
<[Raiden]> юнити на мой взгляд отжирает панелькой столько же, сколько экономит перекидывая меню на панель
<skai> ааа.ну тогда ладно
<skai> yKpon: ты ему не нравишься
<[Raiden]> только ещё забивается панель
<yKpon> skai,  а у тебя прыщ на носу
<jah-man> нифига. в унити не совмещена панель запущеных приложений с панелью апплетов.
<skai> @voice yKpon
<Megido> а  с какой версии грзяца унити присобачить?
<yKpon> беда какая-то с этим пакетрасером
<[Raiden]> можешь хоть сейчас доставить. В гдм будет выбор
<jah-man> 11,04
<Megido> хм
<jah-man> а к 13 версии вместо иксов wayland будет
<Megido> а че неужели в убунте низя поставить че сам хош?
<[Raiden]> можно
<Megido> ну я имею ввиду окнный манагер
<[Raiden]> а почему нельзя?
<Megido> например я нехочу унити че делать?
<jah-man> z ;t gjcnfdbk гтшен
<yKpon> если хочешь - разрешаем-с
<bybyby> смотреть выше
<Megido> yKpon: изыди
<yKpon> у тебя тоже прыщ
<[Raiden]> Megido: доставляешь любой вм, и выбераешь ег опри следующем логине в гдм, или пишешь для него описание сессии руками ,если нету. Как и везде короче.
<Megido> да ты сам прыщ
<skai> @kick yKpon
<skai> @voice Megido
<skai> Megido: не вступай в полемики:)
<Megido> skai: ето кто?
<skai> Megido: что кто?
<Megido> полемики
<sharikoff> какашки
<skai> Megido: не пугай меня недостатками твоего образования и культурного развития:)это распространенное слово же:)
<sharikoff> в простонародье
<Megido> я таких незнаю
<sharikoff> не вступай короче.. и все
<Megido> ша на абсурдопедии гляну
<skai> Megido: тогда в именительном падеже будет "полемика"
<sharikoff> словоблудие
<sharikoff> =))
<SergeyIT> словесный понос
<Megido> в абсурдопедии как абычн коротко и ясно)))
<jah-man> блин единственное что бесит в unity это какой то баг с вводом текста.. перед тем как в строке ввода после ввода текста появится сам текст проходит секунды 3-4..
 * jah-man ушел googl'ить 
<skai> jah-man: жди пока перепилят с мутера на компиз
<jah-man> так это все из-за mutter&
<jah-man> ?
<Megido> мать
<skai> Megido: твои родители в другой омнате сидят
<jah-man> я знаю что mutter по немецки мать
<Megido> как там mutter туруду mutter турудуду
<Buhack> подождем мою маму
<skai> Buhack: тоя мама убунтолог?О_О
<Uinston> новый поттер отстой =\
<Buhack> со стажем
<Uinston> больше 40 минут не выдержал
<kaljan> бедняжка
<Buhack> а чудаки?
<skai> Uinston: не спойли сюжет.я еще не смотрел
<skai> Buhack: ну у моей тоже стаж набирается.полтора года уже у нее:)
<Megido> Uinston: ученик чародея смари
<Uinston> скачал крутую раздачу, первые 36мин DVDScr, потом резко CamRip, на переходе подумал что у меня зрение сломалось)
<Megido> тама укорок физик в главной роли
<Uinston> Megido: смотрел уже
<skai> мегамозг зато тру:)
<Uinston> skai: ну да неплох)
<skai> а вообще - TBBT тортилло:)
<kreker93> посмотри:зомби по имени Шон,Радио Волна,бросок кобры
<kreker93> самые крутые фильмы
<jah-man> хохохоооо) перепилил я mutter на compiz)
<jah-man> не глююючит)
<jah-man> правда стало не так удобно...
<skai> jah-man: жди пока перепилят разрабы.
<[Raiden]> Ученик чародея ничего. Из последних.Детский впринципе ,но местами весело и эффекты норм.
<Megido> бай
<skai> Megido: ты почто войс с себя снимал сам?
<ink_sleep> @voice Megido
<kaljan> гав!
<evanation> войс это типо наказание?
<evanation> =)
<skai> Megido: я ж вижу, что ты не дисконектился.атата
<skai> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<jah-man> skai будем ждать) а пока сами перепилили..и кстати gnome больше оперативы кушает чем unity
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Megido
<skai> evanation: подавать заявку, не зная основ операторской работы на данном канале - это чтото интересное:)
<evanation> я просто переспросил ))))
<evanation> уточнить решил
<evanation> никогда не обращал на это внимание
<inkvizitor68sl> лол =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, та ничо, логи грепнем - все станет ясно
<evanation> в нашем городе на канале где свше 100 человек войс считается крутым )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: та и верно:)я за ним мало следил:)
<evanation> я недавно стал сидеть тут )
<evanation> с сегодняшнего дня )))
<Offoffoff> evanation: за что посадили?
<sharikoff> большой брат следит за тобой
<skai> evanation: и сразу в операторы?
<Uinston> стока хавки под фильмец приготовил, а фильмец не але =(
<evanation> skai, я ж не требую
<evanation> берите если подхожу ) не подхожу я не обижусь )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хоть грепать немного надо:)
<skai> evanation: мы рассмотрим ваше заявление
<Uinston> Посоветуй те фильмец )
<sharikoff> =)
<evanation> skai, я ж так понимаю делать особо ничего не надо? за порядком следить и всё?
<skai> Uinston: faq about time travel
<skai> evanation: уууу.тут гораааздо больше функций:)
<evanation> skai, помогаю по ОС чем могу )
<Uinston> skai: насчет time travel? посмотрю как "машину времени в джакузи" =) thx
<evanation> skai, всё равно я щяс диплом пишу.. времени свободного много )))
<skai> evanation: инглиш знаешь?
<evanation> кстати тема дипломной работы "организация школьного компьютерного класса на edubuntu"
<evanation> skai, не в совершенстве
<Offoffoff> evanation: молодца!
<skai> evanation: го на ланчпад и переводчиком вольным поработай:)
<evanation> не не
<inkvizitor68sl> надо на работу собирацц
<evanation> я не настролько знаю английский
<evanation> =)
<evanation> Offoffoff, спс )) меня пока еще не сажали, хоть и в Магадане живу
<evanation> =))
<Offoffoff> evanation: дальше Сибири не сошлют... :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> почему не сошлют
<Buhack> на чукотку если только
<inkvizitor68sl> в зимбабве ещё можно
<evanation> да дальше уже некуда )
<bybyby> в другой мир
<evanation> я год назад ради прикола другую ОС поставил, так поржать над багами
<sharikoff> evanation: а те сколько лет?
<evanation> даже больше года
<evanation> 21
<evanation> через месяц 22
<Offoffoff> evanation: и что, остался на Убунту?
<evanation> у нас завкафедры информатики не любит линукс
<sharikoff> блог? публикации в прессе тематические ?
<kaljan> не любит или не понимает ?
<evanation> ну я решил посмотреть, а то он наговорил что линукс падает ))
<evanation> именно не любит
<sharikoff> evanation: ^^
<evanation> ну в последствии я все диски форматнул и убунту единственной системой поставил
<evanation> =))
<evanation> единственный линуксоид в группе )
<evanation> на меня косо смотрят )
<bybyby> на каком факультете?
<evanation> физмат )
<bybyby> а ну ето норм.
<skai> evanation: я тож единственный линуксоид в группе.смотрят с завистью:)
<evanation> =))) на меня больше с непониманием ))
<evanation> линукс же "глючит страшно"
<bybyby> у нас программирование - нихто никуда нисмотрит и ниче неделает.
<sharikoff> skai: чо смотрят.. надо чтоб слушали с открытым ртом =)
<evanation> хотя никто не ставил себе на домашний компьютер
<skai> ну если я начну деушкам рассказывать про линукс - это станет скучно:)я лучше покажу им гном красивый.ливюсб покажу/:)
<evanation> а рассказывают про него как будто эксперты
<evanation> при чем мне же и рассказывают )
<evanation> дескать в винде так, а в линуксе всё хуже )
<Uinston> моей понравилось убунту
<Uinston> потом ей SecondLife показал и она в нем стала зависать =\
<evanation> =)
<skai> а у меня пара знакомых пересело,смотря в вузе на мой ноут
<skai> Uinston: а у шелдона в секонд лайф есть бассейн
<evanation> мне не понравилось на 9.04 заводить свой твтюнер
<Uinston> хы)
<evanation> на 10.04 завелся с помощью одного конфига )
<evanation> ладно всем пока ) у меня 3 часа ночи )
<evanation> через 5 часов вставать в школу идти )) на практику
<skai> evanation: а ты писал то на форуме
<Uinston> Народ подскажите существует что-нибудь для преобразования цифрового vga в аналоговый тюлбпан для подключения к телику, ну или скарт
<skai> что мол пока у нас ночь - ты можешь следить
<Baz> привет всем
<evanation> skai, да
<skai> evanation: у меня всего 10 вечера
<Baz> нужна помощ, народ
<Uinston> у меня 19 )
<Baz> *помощь
<skai> !ask | Baz
<ubuntuhelp> Baz: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<evanation> skai, 4) Живу на Дальнем Востоке России. В то время когда операторы канала заслуженно отдыхают/работают, я бодровствую
<[Raiden]> Uinston: вга если, тоже аналог
<evanation> кстати кто бота написал?
<skai> evanation: ты просыпаешься в пять утра?
<evanation> skai, в 5 вечера свободен
<Baz> кто знает как глянуть какой процесс занимает канал PPPoE
<skai> в пять и я свободен
<evanation> skai, ну могу и раньше
<himik> я был на дальнем востоке... жуткая разница во времени
<evanation> всм когда у меня 5 вечера
<evanation> =)))
<Uinston> [Raiden]: на ноуте vga выход есть, можно ли его к тюльпану или скарту приделать через что-либо ?
<evanation> 8 разница с москвой
<himik> вот-вот
<Baz> а то после установки пары прог из синаптик входящий канал забит
<evanation> когда у меня 5 вечера у вас 9 утра
<skai> у меня в это время полдень:)
<[Raiden]> Uinston: ну, погугли переходники vga - rca или vga -scart , думаю есть. И схемы распайки наверное есть.
<evanation> ну работа только начинается, учеба
<skai> evanation: полденькогда у меня 9 утра - у тебя час дня
<Uinston> [Raiden]: thx, а то гуглил, но он мой запрос не понимал
<Uinston> цветы предлагал купить =\
<evanation> skai, неее
<kaljan> у нас прист был откуда-то с сибири, мы с ним играли - у нас полночь у него почти утро
<kaljan> только это давно было)
<evanation> skai, у нас быстрее новый день начинается
<jah-man> а какие еще есть de?
<Baz> кто знает как глянуть какой процесс занимает канал PPPoE.  то после установки пары прог из синаптик входящий канал забит.
<evanation> skai, а стой я затупил
<jah-man> ну кроме gnome, unity,xfce,kde
<skai> evanation: и что?я те разницу с моими часами даю.ты ее оспариваешь?
<evanation> skai, ты в москве?
<skai> evanation: нет
<evanation> а я думал в москве )
<skai> evanation: тебе то стыдно не знать, что за мкадом есть жизнь:)
<evanation> поэтому и оспаривал )))) извини
<evanation> я с 7 утра
<Uinston> jah-man: CDE • EDE • Étoilé • GNOME • JDS • KDE • LXDE • Mezzo • OpenWindows • ROX • Unity • Xfce • XPde
<evanation> на ногах
<evanation> радио Т слушал )))
<jah-man> спасибо черчиль)
<evanation> а уже 3 часа )) спать хочу - тупить начинаю немного
<skai> jah-man: е17
<skai> он забыл про е17
<skai> Uinston: да как ты мог забыть про е17?:))
<jah-man> оу) спасибо)
<evanation> x.org
<Uinston> я забыл про Windows
<evanation> =))
<[Raiden]> Uinston: вот чего-то, не особо дешевое правда http://goods.marketgid.com/goods/529129/
<jah-man> про виндоус как раз можно забыть
<skai> Uinston: ну учитывая что вин - это не де...
<jah-man> там explorer
<Uinston> skai: зато отличный аналог)
<skai> Uinston: я ро него забыл вообще уже очень давно
<skai> Uinston: отличный?моя мать не выдержала больше двух часов венды.
<Angel_ok> добрый вечер, всем
<evanation> Angel_ok, привет
<Angel_ok> че-то я походу наклацал...
<Uinston> skai: ну какбы в ковычках
<evanation> skai, моя мать, когда приезжала ко мне в гости, сама нашла фильм на компе и включила... хотя в винде только косынку умеет раскладывать
<Uinston> [Raiden]: thx; http://www.amazon.com/EFORCITY-VGA-S-Video-RCA-Adaptor/dp/B000P3UB24
<skai> Uinston: вот и пиши кавычки:)тут интонацию то не слышать^_^
<Angel_ok> по клавише   Alt+F4 окно не закрывается а открывается четвертая консоль
<evanation> ну комп конечно же под убунтой )
<Uinston> на меня теща орало что все неправильно, нету панели управления и я не шарю в компах тип
<Angel_ok> как вернуть чтобы консоль открывалась по ctrl+alt+f[1-6] ?
<[Raiden]> Uinston: вот только фиг знает будет ли работать. И наверное с рефрешем надо быть аккуратным , а то ещё тф сдохнет :)
<[Raiden]> тв*
<Uinston> [Raiden]: мнебы прост с нетбука на телек фильмцы выводить)
<skai> Uinston: hdmi же:)
<Uinston> старинный телек в 50кг весом и диагональю метр с небольшим, жалко выкидывать, в комнату себе зарубил)
<[Raiden]> по хорошему для этого надо современнй тв с hdmi и ноу тс таким же разъемом.
<Uinston> skai: был бы там hdmi
<kreker93> Uinston:забей на эту идею!расширение будет 640 на 480 и 60герц обновление.Глаза выкенешь.
<jah-man> kreker93, вы хотели сказать разрешение
<kreker93> 60 герц расширение?
<Uinston> придется ps3 брать =)
<jah-man> разрешение.
<kreker93> разрешение?
<jah-man> 640 на 480 это разрешение
<kreker93> 60гц?
<Angel_ok> консоль стала включаться по ctrl+F[1-6], подскажите, пожалуйста,  как вернуть ctrl+alt+f[1-6]?
<kreker93> а этото при чем тут
<jah-man> >kreker93< Uinston:забей на эту идею!расширение будет 640 на 480
<kreker93> jah-manдо конца читай
<jah-man> >__<
<kreker93> ааааааааа
<[Raiden]> как вариант прикупит ьмоник дюйма 24+ :) с вга разъемом. И юзать его для кино и вообще для работы с ноута. Когда переносить не планируется.
<kreker93> блин
<kreker93> тупанул))))))
<jah-man> ничего)
<Uinston> Angel_ok: Горячие клавиши настрой
<[Raiden]> это правда уже не несколько $ ) Короче ищи переходник подешевле. Попытка не пытка.
<Angel_ok> Uinston: не нашел там такого
<jah-man> а в чем собственно проблема?
 * Ba][ не видит ни одного бокса: Openbox, Fluxbox, Blackbox
<[Raiden]> Ba][: в каком смысле?
<Uinston> Angel_ok: гном терминал?
<Angel_ok> Uinston: нет. именно консоль
<Uinston> Ba][: у меня бокс)
<Ba][> [Raiden]: я тормоз. Ответил на вопрос черт знает какой давности) (чат не пролистал)
<Uinston> Angel_ok: а переключение на tty1-7 ?
<[Raiden]> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=GDM
<Angel_ok> Uinston: да!
<Uinston> Ba][: blackbox оставь в прошлом)
<Uinston> Angel_ok: Непомню куда чего там)
<Uinston> Angel_ok: С другого профиля также или по старому ?
<kreker93> не кто не пользуеться е17???
<Angel_ok> Uinston: не понял
<Angel_ok> Uinston: у меня один пользоваетель. я
<Ba][> Uinston: да я сам опенбоксом пользуюсь=)
<Uinston> Angel_ok: http://welinux.ru/post/2798/#cmnt51300
<andy__> привет линуксоиды)))
<noname> Здрасьте
<kreker93> куку
<Nebulosa> andy__: тут таких нету
<Uinston> Вот как-только выпал снег сразу появился кашель
<Angel_ok> Uinston: спасибо, в принципе и грешил на него. удалял уже, но не помогло.. попробую удалить и перезагризиться.  спасибо.
<Nebulosa> Uinston: ходи в респираторе
<Uinston> Nebulosa: курить? ) Пойду молоко питьс  медом)
<sharikoff> да да
<sharikoff> перегрузиться обязательно
<sharikoff> 3 раза
<Uinston> gdm restart?
<sharikoff> и реестр почистить
<sharikoff> заодно
<Uinston> =)
<jah-man> kreker93, а ты пользуешься e17?
<kreker93> Uinston,поставь антивир попова
<Guest19015> )))
<kreker93> jah-man,ставил както да только он ошибки все время выдовал)
<Guest19015> без гуи так быстроработает
<andy__> Народ, а под Убунту 10 есть пакет Opera?
<Uinston> kreker93: Думаешь от простуды лечит?
<Uinston> andy__: есть
<kreker93> Uinston:яж вылечелся)
<Uinston> andy__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/opera-10-10-released-today.html
<jah-man> kreker93 ясно) я вот думаю что бы поставить..unity сыроват еще.кеды не хочу.
<Uinston> dos & Norton Commander
<Uinston> и туда кармагедон сплэт пэк обязательно вместе с думом
<noname> Народ, подскажите, есть ли под убунту какой полупрофессиональный софт для наблюдения за уровнем сигнала на 3Г-модеме?
<kreker93> jah-man:ставь опенбокс,хорошоя штука месяц на нетбуке была,но потом опять к гному вернулся)
<jah-man> kreker93, оки щас попробую
<sharikoff> noname: запусти гуй виндовый под вайн
<kreker93> jah-man:ток с настройкой замучаешься,ну потом доволен будешь.
<Uinston> jah-man: поставь Damn Small Linux
<jah-man> Damn Small Linux это же дистрибутив..
<Uinston> он весит меньше гнома )
<noname> -sharikoff- а на сколько адекватно от модем видеть будет?
<kreker93> jah-man:поставь реально лудше дистр с опенбоксом сразу.
<Uinston> kreker93: +1
<sharikoff> noname: теж толко сигнал смареть?
<jah-man> нет..я хочу убунту..
<Uinston> ну поставь mint какойнить тогда
<sharikoff> noname: а ваще я б покопался в AT командах
<sharikoff> это ж модем
<sharikoff> накатал бы скриптик визуализатор
<kreker93> jah-man:просто я  минималсиди  собирал ну и опен бокс в придачу долгое врямя ушло
<sharikoff> консольный
<sharikoff> и не парился
<jah-man> kreker93, понятно...мне вообще unity нравится..но вот сыроват он еще.. будем 11.04 ждать..
<kreker93> jah-man:а я жду адекватный е17)
<mike1312>  Кхм      У меня проблема ни одним браузером не открываются https страницы ( убунта 1010) помогите кто-нибудь
<jah-man> kreker93, =)
<Uinston> jah-man: http://peppermintos.com/
<[Raiden]> удали текущие настройки браузера или лезь в настройки в настройки безопасности
<Uinston> mike1312: в мозилле профиль убей
<mike1312> а как?
<ilnur_m> sudo update-grub
<noname> >sharikoff< я не настолько гентушник в этом плане
<sharikoff> ты убунтовец?
<sharikoff> попробуй потыкать мышкой в кнопочки
<sharikoff> или перегрузится
<sharikoff> здесь 50% ПРОБЛЕМ ТАКИМ СПОСОБОМ РЕШАЕТСЯ
<kreker93> блииииииииин!эже че только длля айфона не придумывают:микроскоп,зарядка пупавина теперь еще и хвост,ааааааааааааа
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> сорри за капс
<noname> >sharikoff< наверное, я ламер :) Начинал со слакса, сейчас на убунту
<mike1312> поискал в мозиле нет профилей
<sharikoff> noname: на самом деле это не трудно под любой ос
<sharikoff> надо только разобраться
<noname> -sharikoff- на питоне скриптик рекомендуешь?
<mike1312> может .firefox грохнуть?
<sharikoff> noname: я не умею на питоне.. я ваще мало на чем умею. Пишу скрипты для выполнения рутинных операций ибо очень ленив
<sharikoff> на баше
<[Raiden]> наверное .mozilla
<sharikoff> =)
<Uinston> mike1312: тут глянь: http://kb.mozillazine.org/SSL_is_disabled
<sharikoff> noname: админко ибо..
<noname> -sharikoff- - ты админ баша?!
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> на bash
<sharikoff> я имел ввиду
<noname> -sharikoff- Хм...
<sharikoff> #! /usr/local/bin/bash
<Vasilichyurec> привет всем, народ как сделать в ubuntu 10.10 unity это реально вообще?
<mike1312> Uinston: не у меня по другому он просто их не видит
<Uinston> Vasilichyurec: реально
<Vasilichyurec> подскажи те как пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook , либо отдельно пакеты с юнити.
<skai> Vasilichyurec: обратись r jah-man
<vir0id> А мне не нравится юнити. Старенький видок был получше
<[Raiden]> мне тоже не очень
<[Raiden]> или даже очень
<Uinston> vir0id: две панели дефолтные тоже не сахар)
<[Raiden]> не нравится
<sharikoff> skai: скрин есть?
<jah-man> Vasilichyurec, в чем проблема?
<Uinston> jah-man: Unity хочет поставить
<skai> sharikoff: скрин чего?
<vir0id> Uinston а мен одна =)
<jah-man> оо) понятно
<vir0id> у меня*
<sharikoff> skai: юнити этого =)) а то все трещаст а я даж не видел =)
<sharikoff> *трещат
<skai> sharikoff: не ставил:)обратись к jah-man ^_^
<Uinston> sharikoff: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/install-the-new-ubuntu-10-10-netbook-interface-unity-screenshots/
<sharikoff> =)) жук
<Uinston> sharikoff: там и видео есть
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install unity пожалуй лучше, чем так как я выше сказал.
<jah-man> skai ты теперь по вопросам unity всех ко мне отсылать будешь?
<jah-man> [Raiden], я кстати так и ставил
<skai> jah-man: сам же напросился
<sharikoff> мде...
<jah-man> :Ъ
<sharikoff> ну и шляпа
 * skai пожал sharikoff руку из солидарности
<[Raiden]> когда допилят юнити на компизе мб гляну ещё раз...
<jah-man> mutter глючный слишком
<[Raiden]> пока предпочитаю верхнюю панельку + docky внизу
<sharikoff> имхо будет еще ужаснее
<Uinston> предпочитаю fluxbox + tint
<sharikoff> нету как сказать то.. интеграции элементов
<jah-man> sharikoff, почему? я ручками перепилил unity с mutter на compiz и ничего..шустренько так работает..
<sharikoff> одного стиля нету
<Michahel> Можно ли под wine-ом запустить HTA-приложение?
<sharikoff> да шустренько консоль работает
<sharikoff> однако никто и вас там не сидит
<sharikoff> jah-man: скрин есть?
<jah-man> скрин чего именно?
<sharikoff> рабочего стола
<jah-man> нету, щас сделаю.
<jah-man> тебе с mutter или c compiz?)
<sharikoff> мне посмотреть
<jah-man> ясн)
<Uinston> я бы тож глянул кстати)
<sharikoff> зашибись.. под виндой сидел потом ради скрина в убунту грузится?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: вот они:)матерые линуксоиды:)
<Uinston> =)
<sharikoff> jah-man: а куда ты уходил?
<sharikoff> с винды ребутился?
<jah-man> в unity переключался. я под гномом сидел
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1121/h_1290358112_d885a6ea97.png
<[Raiden]> + скале, экспо из компиза.
<[Raiden]> юнити короче не катит )
<toxa> :) а юнити уже можно потискать? из репозитариев или ppa...
<[Raiden]> загляни в синаптик
<Uinston> toxa: apt-get install unity mutter
<toxa> мне вот например не очень нравиться gnome3
<Uinston> kde xfce openbox?
<jah-man> openbox
<Uinston> flux ;)
<Vasilichyurec> че  то юнити не хочет работать просто черный экран и полоска пустая сбоку
<[Raiden]> ты не в виртуалке пускаешь?
<Vasilichyurec> нет
<Uinston> как ставил?
<Vasilichyurec> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<Uinston> install unity mutter попробуй)
<[Raiden]> мочеж с дровами видео чего. Он на муттере основан... И может не нравится ему чего-нить
<[Raiden]> а вообще фиг знает
<Uinston> [Raiden]: и вообще его лучше не ставить :)
<[Raiden]> +1
<Vasilichyurec> да просто посмотреть вкайф)
<Vasilichyurec> я ведь и убунту ставил просто посмотреть понравилась и остался)
<Uinston> посавь док какойнить лучше :)
<Vasilichyurec> не это чушь)
<Vasilichyurec> может надо компиз как то выключить
<Vasilichyurec> или настроить
<Uinston> юнити не на компизе
<[Raiden]> Vasilichyurec: а ты как запускал?
<Vasilichyurec> я же ее правильно запускаю, просто набирая в терминале unity
<[Raiden]> выйди и в гдм выбери нетбук эдишен сессию
<Uinston> Vasilichyurec: не правельно(
<Uinston> чорт, опоздал)
<Vasilichyurec> я дико извеняюсь просто навичек простите) учусь)
<Vasilichyurec> что значит гдм?)
<Uinston> трудно успевать писать и играть на время в карты одновременно)
<Uinston> разлогинся
<markmx> http://ipicture.ru/uploads/20101121/F2lrSTVL.png - отгадайте как это я так =)
<markmx> и как это починить теперь =)
<Uinston> Предложите кто-нибудь серые обои )
<skai> artus: ыпч, кандидатус:)
<artus> skai: дароф
<yuzyuk>  подскажите плиз как скайп влючить, настроить, или установить в линуксе 10
<Uinston> sudo apt-get install skype
<sveta> подскажите пожалуйста, что делать, поставил Junior Relax нет звука
<[Raiden]> yuzyuk: в источники зайди, вторая закладка. Там галка про партнеров каноникал
<yuzyuk> а надо скайп особый или любой подойдёт
<sveta> что делать?
<Uinston> yuzyuk: какой особый ты знаешь?
<sharikoff> светка? ты?
<sveta> жа светка я
<[Raiden]> [20:06:30] [sveta]подскажите пожалуйста, что делать, поставил ...
<[Raiden]> :)
<Vasilichyurec> зря вы так помоему очень красивая вещь этот юнити)
<sorseg> Люди помогите, ща тресну. Как сделать конъюнкцию в грепе? типа grep что-то ИЛИ что-то
<skai> [Raiden]: а че я один чтоли отметился в теме заявок?
<ZeVoluciON> egrep
<Uinston> Vasilichyurec: заработало?
<[Raiden]> skai: если ты про форум , то у меня к тем темам нет доступа
<artus> sorseg: egrep {z;x}
<sveta> народ ну что делать, помогите, чё делать со звуком?
<yuzyuk> ну может для линукса надо особый, я на линукс недавно перешол, спасибо за ответ
<toxa> unity отстой какой-то...
<Uinston> toxa: +1
<skai> [Raiden]: сча разрулю
<sorseg> artus не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> sveta, вы всё никак с полом не определитесь или с тем, кто за компом) ?
<Vasilichyurec> Uinston да спасибо)
<sorseg> $ egrep  {raz;zva}
<yuzyuk> Uinston:  ну может для линукса надо особый, я на линукс недавно перешол, спасибо за ответ
<artus> egrep  (z|x)
<sveta> -inkvizitor68sl очень смешно.....поднатуж свой куринный мозг и подскажи чё со звуком делать
<artus> sorseg: вернее egrep  '(z|x)'
<sorseg> аллелуйя!
<sorseg> artus спасибо
<artus> угу
<sveta> да блять, меня вообще кто нить видит, подскажите что делать со звуком
<sveta> ?
<sveta> ???????????????
<artus> мдя
<sveta> оргумент
<Michahel> sveta: alsamixer в консоле запускали?
<Uinston> В Омске все такие грубияны?
<himik> Грубяянки
<skai> @kick sveta еще раз и заставлю вымыть рот с мылом
<artus> skai: проснулсо? )
<skai> skai:
<skai> artus: ага
<inkvizitor68sl> а никто не спал
<skai> чет я мягко с ней.надо было банить сразу
<toxa> :) возможно у ней сейчас не только звук сломан.....
<sveta> извини за грубость
<sveta> пол часа за линуксом.....
<Uinston> это много или мало?
<sveta> это мало
<skai> если бы не извинился -
<skai> 31536000000 вот на столько секунд бын бы словил
<sveta> круто
<skai> а пока - на испытательном сроке
<Michahel> sveta: у тебя ubuntu? Звука нет во всех приложениях или в каком-то конкретном?
<sveta> сервак помощи
<skai> !rules | sveta
<ubuntuhelp> sveta: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> задно и
<sveta> -Michahel- у меня убунту Junior Relax вот, звук есть, но он сильно дёргается, очень юбыстро
<skai> !q | sveta
<ubuntuhelp> sveta: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<skai> а по поводу говносборок - вопросы задавай тому криворучке, что ее собирал.мы за чужие глюки не в ответе
<artus> ну как минимум надо выковыривать пульс )
<sveta> -ubuntuhelp- спасибо за поправку, не знал,
<Uinston> Описание junior: Описание: практически уже настроена
<Uinston> Я вижу как настроенно)
<sveta> ДОБРОВОЛЬЦЫ!!!!! пОМОГИТЕ ЮЗЕРУ
<Michahel> pulseaudio установлен? Какая версия релиза?
<skai> !ask | sveta
<ubuntuhelp> sveta: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Michahel> sveta:  pulseaudio установлен? Какая версия релиза?
<sveta> Michahel что такое релиз?
<toxa> версия Ubuntu
<Uinston> remove pulse audio & install alsa
<toxa> ну зачем так грубо! я pulseaudio пользуюсь и рад
<sveta> значёк динамика есть,  запускаешь любой аудио фаил, хоть с инета онлайн, хоть так, дёргается звук
<Uinston> toxa: зато заработает, это быстрее чем понять какая версия релизща
<Michahel> sveta: знаешь, что такое "Терминал"?
<himik> фильм такой
<sveta> в стандартных расоложен ярлык?
<toxa> открой Приложения -> Стандартные -> Терминал
<toxa> откроется окошечко
<toxa> в нем введи
<skai> !new-key-word is zver По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли.
<Michahel> sveta: в терминале выполни команду: lsb_release -rd
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ы)
<inkvizitor68sl>  !zver is <reply>
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так\
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: эммм...а ман на форуме устал=рел чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и после <reply> - текст
<sveta> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<sveta> Release:	10.04
<sveta> вот что после команды
<sveta> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<sveta> Release:	10.04
<skai> !zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че на этот раз не так?
<sveta> да всё так
<inkvizitor68sl> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zver'
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Michahel> sveta: теперь: aptitude show pulseaudio
<inkvizitor68sl> !zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD"  перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать,
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !no zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD"  перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that inkvizitor68sl
<sveta> -Michahel это команда в терминал?
<Michahel> sveta: подожди
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:  он просто меня не слушается?:)
<Michahel> sveta: лучше так: aptitude show $i 2>/dev/null | grep Состояние: | sed 's/^Состояние: //'
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, угу
<skai> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD"  перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну и как снискать благоволение бота?
<Michahel> sveta: а ещё лучше так: aptitude show pulseaudio 2>/dev/null | grep Состояние: | sed 's/^Состояние: //'
<inkvizitor68sl> а фик нает )
<sveta> это полностью вставлять?
<sveta>  aptitude show pulseaudio 2>/dev/null | grep Состояние: | sed 's/^Состояние: //' - это полностью вставлять
<Michahel> sveta: ага
<inkvizitor68sl> @addeditor skai
<ubuntuhelp> [OK]
<sveta> ноль реакции
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, пробуй
<sveta> -Michahel- ноль реакции
<Michahel> sveta: а ещё лучше так: aptitude show pulseaudio 2>/dev/null | grep Status: | sed 's/^Status: //'
<inkvizitor68sl> Michahel, думаешь создатели этого зверь СД не забыли положить на диск аптитуд?
<sveta> Michahel ноль рекции
<Michahel> inkvizitor68sl: думаю не до конца русифицирован
<skai> !skai is reply Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^ (C)skai
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<sveta> терминал не как не реагирует
<skai> о:)работает:)
<Michahel> sveta: и на это тоже нет реакции: aptitude show pulseaudio
<sveta> тоже((((
<skai> !no skai is reply Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<sveta> ой
<skai> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai is reply Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<sveta> стоп
<sveta> есть есть
<sveta> много текста
<UNIm95> !skai
<Michahel> Меня интересует Status
<skai> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD"  перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли.
<sveta> -Michahel что вас именно интересует из текста?
<skai> !no skai is <reply> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<Michahel> sveta:  меня интересует напротив Status или Состояние
<sveta> сейчас посматрю
<Michahel> sveta: установлен или нет?
<sveta> да установлен
<sveta> что это означает
<sveta> ?
<Michahel> sveta: удали и перегрузись, если не поможет вернёшь заново
<sveta> что удалить?
<Michahel> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<sveta> млин, а как же?
<Uinston> что какже?
<skai> [Raiden]: я разрулил:)
<[Raiden]> ок, сча зайду гляну что там.
<Michahel> sveta: это я команду для удаления написал.
<artus> Michahel: ты потом главное впомни как вернуть аплет управления звуком )
<Michahel> sveta:  после удаления попробуй сразу проверить на предмет звука, если нет перемен, тогда перегрузи компьютер и опять проверь
<Michahel> artus: разве аплет заденется?
 * sharikoff седня с помощью компилятора женского полу скомпилил 2 пиццы в духовке из исходников
<artus> канечно )
<artus> sharikoff: гг )
<Michahel> у меня kubuntu вообщето
<TomFarr> sharikoff: Я скомпилел крысу с именем "хомяк"
<artus> Michahel: это у тебя )
<TomFarr> У меня сегодня именины
<sveta> -Michahel ща попробую, как вернуть повторите пожалуйста
<Michahel> sveta:  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<Michahel> Это, если не поможет, то вернуть как было
<sveta> я ещё щас зайду, после перезагрузки, думаю что мне понадобится ваша помощь
<Michahel> После перезагрузки
<sveta> всё перезагружаю
<sharikoff> светкааа
<sharikoff> куда же ты
<TomFarr> Михайлов День
<Uinston> мне тоже кажется, что ей понадобится помощь после перезагрузки
<skai> sharikoff: на лоре в тему про розовую генту можешь пообщаться с интересной линуксойдшей:)та хоть не материтя:)
<Uinston> Из продажи пропали почти все нетбуки с wimax =(
<sharikoff> skai: читал читал..
<skai> sharikoff: СПВПF:)
<Uinston> Гдеже светка
<Uinston> Подскажите чтов  конфиге тинта поправить, чтобы он не к вверхнему углу прижимался, а к нижнему, тоесть часы были в нижнем углу а не в верхнем
<_d4vid> у меня не пашет емпати
<_d4vid> аська не конектить ..
<Uinston> _d4vid: как именно не пашет?
<_d4vid> как поправить?
<Nebulosa> всё пашет
<_d4vid> стоит Нетворк фейл
<artus> отклбчай ssl
<_d4vid> у меня убунту 10.10
<artus> да хоть 99.99
<artus> причем тут это?
<_d4vid> =)
<sharikoff> artus: украинская раскладка?
<sharikoff> =)
<sveta> всё перезагрузился
<Uinston> sveta: и как?
<sharikoff> светка ешкин кот
<_d4vid> как его отключить там?
<sveta> всё перезагрузился, звук по прежнему дёргается
<artus> вырубай ssl  и роверяй адрес сервера
<Michahel> _d4vid: надо в настройках поменять сервер
<sharikoff> скока лет скока зим
<artus> sharikoff: где ?
<sveta> аааа
<sveta> а
<sveta> а
<sveta> а
<sveta> а
<sveta> а
<sveta> а
<sveta> а
<sveta> аа
<_d4vid> Михаел на какой?
<artus> убейсо
<Uinston> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<sveta> сори
<sveta> всё перезагрузился
<skai> @kick не флуди
<Michahel> _d4vid: login.icq.com
<sveta> звук не работает
<skai> @kick sveta не флуди
<_d4vid> он у меня и стоит+
<_d4vid> порт 5190
<artus> _d4vid: ssl вырубил?
<Uinston> sveta: sudo apt-get install alsa
<sveta> извините
<Uinston> sveta: sudo apt-get install alsa, alsamixer
<skai> !rules | sveta
<ubuntuhelp> sveta: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> sveta: прочти и постарайся соответствовать правилам
<_d4vid> артус ты мне подскажи как ет зделать`?
<sveta> извините
<_d4vid> что то я в настройках етого не вижул
<artus> _d4vid: ищи в настройках
<_d4vid> -л
<sveta> -Uinston- что это за команда?
<[Raiden]> я помню кто-то ещё не смог найти ссл в эмпати. Может и нет там
<Uinston> sveta: удаляет все на компе
<_d4vid> серьёзно нет
<_d4vid> стоит порт
<_d4vid> и сервер
<_d4vid> а ссл галочки как в пидгине нет.
<[Raiden]> могу послат ьюзать pidgin
<sveta> -Uinston ноль реакции
<[Raiden]> там есть
<Michahel> sveta: ты тестируешь на каком-то звуком файле?
<Uinston> sveta: всмысле ноль? в терминале вводишь?
<skai> _d4vid: в одной из тем на форуме давали команду на отключение ссл.ищи там
<artus> _d4vid: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/5588760?lastmod=1290353398122
<_d4vid> спасибо
<sveta> -Michahel- на стандартном проигрователе, встроином, mp3 фаил
<sveta> -Uinston- в терменале
<sveta> не реагирует
<Uinston> sveta: что пишет ?
<sveta> что делать?
<sveta> ничего не пишет
<Uinston> вообще ничего? даже пароль не просит ввести?
<sveta> нет
<sveta> ничего
<Uinston> хыхы
<[Raiden]> sveta: попробуй для теста взять не мп3
<sveta> команду ввожу, ентер и ноль реакции
<[Raiden]> может у тебя ещё и кодеков нет
<artus> знать бы что ты там вводиш еще )
<Uinston> как он может ничего не выводить при sudo apt-get install....
<sveta> -[Raiden] пробовал в инете, онлай песни, тож ноль
<Uinston> как минимум пароль спросить вначале
<artus> необизательно )
<Uinston> sveta: sudo aptitude install alsa
<sveta> когда только открываешь терминал, должен спросить пороль?
<artus> если таймаут на sudo не закончилсо то не просит )
<sveta> sveta@sveta-desktop:~$  sudo aptitude install alsa
<sveta> [sudo] password for sveta:
<sveta> вот что
<Uinston> artus:  после ребута компа, какой таймаут
<Uinston> sveta: введи пароль
<Michahel> sveta: нет, после того как написала команду, надо нажать Enter
<artus> Uinston: ну малоли че он там делал до этого )
<sharikoff> светка емае.. тупишь?
<sveta> -Michahel- не запрашивает
<Uinston> я путаюсь когджа такие непонятнопловые ники стоят
<Michahel> sveta: потом спрашивает пароль, ты его вводишь, но ничего не видишь того, что вводишь, надо просто уверенно вводить и Enter в конце пароля
<sveta>  sudo aptitude install alsa ввожу, нажимаю ентер
<sveta> и всё ноль реакйии
<_d4vid> оО
<Uinston> rm -rf
<skai> sveta: а ниче что в 10.10 нет аптитюда?
<artus> _d4vid: заработало?
<skai> @voice Uinston
<Uinston> skai: Junior edition
<_d4vid> не помогло
<sveta> -skai что это?
<_d4vid> таже ошибка
<skai> Uinston: ааа.точно точно.
<Uinston> skai: а забыл что нельзя )
<skai> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD"  перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы за их кривые руки не в ответе и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли.
<[Raiden]> sveta: может быть ты поставишь дистрибутив от каноникал, а потом придеш ьс вопросами ,если они возникнут.
<Uinston> [Raiden]: мне почему то кажется, что вопросов будет намного больше )
<Uinston> в звердвд хотябы ставится много чего автоматом
<sveta> -[Raiden]- походу мне вообще место в винде хех
<[Raiden]> я например впервые слышу про джуниор эдишен и тем более не знаю что там могли изменить
<sonorus> Добрый день, ктонибудь использует deluge ?
<sveta> я знаю всех уже задолбала
<Uinston> [Raiden]: посмотри описание на rutrackere....жуть
<skai> !no zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за их кривые руки и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<sonorus> у меня deluge каждые 0.02% пишет error и отказываеца файоы грузить
<Michahel> sveta: но удалить у тебя же получилось, там же тоже требовалось пароль вводить
<skai> !no zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за их кривые руки и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с
<skai> радостью вам поможем.
<sveta> -Michahel- нет
<UNIm95> skai уже есть убунту зверь cd ?
<skai> !no zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> поможем.
<[koshka]> skai, ня:)
<skai> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" перво-наперво обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам
<[Raiden]> sveta: поставь linux mint или ubuntu , с офиц ресурсов. Или пиши автору джуниора. Ибо лень вникать.
<sveta> -Michahel -  пороль не когда не запрашивало
<skai> !no zver is <reply> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<sveta> так у меня и стоит убунту
<skai> !zver | sveta
<ubuntuhelp> sveta: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Uinston> sveta: нет
<sveta> -Uinston что нет?
<UNIm95> sveta уговорила
<UNIm95> sveta ща помогу
<Uinston> sveta: твоя сборка убунты собрана посторонними людьми и никто здесь незнает что они навояли
<Michahel> sveta: если ты увидел строку "[sudo] password for sveta:". то это в переводе на наш могучий значит, что "Введите пароль:"
<sveta> -UNIm95- пожалуйста
<UNIm95> sveta ты в убунте?
<sveta> Relax Junior
<sveta> да
 * [koshka] почухала башку
<sveta> это тоже самая убунта
<[koshka]> о чем разговоры?
<Uinston> sveta: нет
<UNIm95> sveta лезь в Система->Параметры->Параметры удалённого рабочего стола
<skai> sveta: это криволапая сборка школоты.пусть он сам и помогает
<Michahel> sveta: а теперь скажи. только честно, ты в терминале увидел "[sudo] password for sveta:"?
<Uinston> sveta: это убунта в которую напичкано немеренно лишнего и вырезанно неизвестно что
<artus> [koshka]: тряма котяшка
<_d4vid> =)
<[koshka]> artus, няяя:)
<UNIm95>  [koshka] к ветеринару отведу =)
<Uinston> sveta: BolgenOS тоже убунту
<UNIm95>  [koshka] на всякий на блох проверить
<[koshka]> UNIm95, вот не надо) я нормальная ;)
<UNIm95>  [koshka] ок верю
<sveta> -UNIm95- что дальше?
<skai> [koshka]: носишь ошейник от блох?:)
<[koshka]> skai, конечно) а то вдруг когда буду об тебя тереться,блоха прыгнет на тебя :D
<[koshka]> покусает дракошку:)
<skai> [koshka]: чегую не прокусит:)
<sveta>  -UNIm95- что дальше?
<UNIm95> sveta: ставь галки напротив Позволять другим пользывателям ваш рабочий стол и управлять компом
<skai> sveta: го на ubuntu.com или на крайняк linuxmint.com и качай нормальные образы.
<sveta> -UNIm95-  есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> А убунта нормально стает на диски с 4k или приходится розбивать вручную с пересчетем цылиндров*
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<UNIm95> sveta высветился IP ?
<sveta> да
<UNIm95> кинь мне его в личку
<sharikoff> и мне
<[koshka]> и мне
<Uinston> sveta: /msg UNIm95 текст ;)
<UNIm95> sveta всем не надо и не слушай его!
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> просто UNIm95 текст
<Uinston> =)
<[koshka]> sharikoff, :D
<skai> 92.124.170.19
<[koshka]> хаха
<artus> )
<skai> и видно это любому человеку
<Uinston> =))
<sharikoff> skai: долго терпел
<skai> с вичатом или по whois
<[koshka]> а ну да ) я даже не глянула
<UNIm95> +1
<skai> что вы как дети то:)
<Uinston> давно же писал про ОмскНет и ее ип кстати
 * [koshka] шифруется
<skai> [Raiden]: а вот твой ип при старте видно
<[Raiden]> и?
<[Raiden]> я и не скрываю
<skai> [Raiden]: почему?почему на тебя клоак накладывают с задержкой?
<artus> [Raiden]: порчу наведут )
<[Raiden]> Я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> такой хост был сделан не чт обы скрыть ип ,а что бы авторизоваться у бота с динамическим ип
<[Raiden]> или я вопроса не понял
<skai> [Raiden]: не понял.у всех кто с клоакой она сразу.а у тебя с малой задержкой.входишь под ипом.в туже секунду выходишь и в туже секунду входишь под клоакой
<skai> [Raiden]: я вот тож чтобы у бота авторизоваться клоаку добыл
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну есть хоть ктото кто имел дело с дисками с 4к секторами?
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ты.тыж статью дал.там все понятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я не понял одного. Начинать надо раздел с 64 или кратным ему
<[v-8]_jupiter> а заканчивать?
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем незнаю. Для меня не проблема.
<[Raiden]> так что выяснять не буду
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: начинать и заканчивать с любого. Главное не попасть в середину 4к кластера.
<[Raiden]> погугли по: linux выравнивание раздела
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм так а как узнать что не попаду?
<[v-8]_jupiter> гуглил
<[Raiden]> Ну чтитать наверное надо. 1 кластер на нормальном винте 512байт, жначит начинать надо либо с первого , либо с  восьмого , шестнадцатаго и т.д.
<[Raiden]> наверное так.
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/217508
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот розбил
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТО что он пишет Раздел 1 не заканчивается на границе цилиндра. важно или нет?
<[Raiden]> думаю нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> А форматировать тож его как то по особенному?
<[Raiden]> нет  ,как обычно
<[v-8]_jupiter> И кстати убунта по умолцанию не понимает что нужно розбивать как 4k
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[Raiden]> ну или посмотри опции mkfs на предмет размера блоков
<[Raiden]> хотя сча вроде по умолчанию как раз 4кб, но можно убедиться конкретно задав.
<[Raiden]> и впринципе это пофиг, т.к. эти винты реально не 4кб блоки имеют, точнее только физически, а для ос эмулируют 512байтные.
<[Raiden]> важен только этап разбивки.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот понапридумывают)
<[Raiden]> под систему я бы такой диск не стал ставить, а всякие там авишки хранить самое то.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА я уже понял)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Причем ети диски на сервер стоят
<[v-8]_jupiter> теперь он то виснет то тупит
<[v-8]_jupiter> на другом таком же стоят синие wd  с 512 никаких проблем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все работает на отлично
<Suntechnic> Всем привет. Подскажите, есть ли способ в скрипте получить админские права для всех последующих команд, т.е. что-то типа sudo su в консоли, или просто писать sudo, перед каждой следующей командой?
<[Raiden]> мне думается разбивка с 64 блока возможно неверно, лучше с первого. С 64 только хп разбивает и всякий левый софт.
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> странно в статье пишут что с 64 начинать
<[Raiden]> а набери ка fdisk -ul /dev/sda
<[v-8]_jupiter> А я тебе ето и показал
<[v-8]_jupiter> в цылиндрах
<[Raiden]> хм, точно
<[Raiden]> ну короче если кратно 8 то верное
<[v-8]_jupiter> та я фроде етим и руководствовался
<[Raiden]> в общем я вспомнил, то что выше написал не верно, хп разбивает с 63 сектора
<[Raiden]> и получается в общем косяк
<[Raiden]> ну и некоторый другой софт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> тоесть 64 все норм
<[Raiden]> угу
<mutant> ss
<[Raiden]> в общем для таких дисков нужна вин7 или линуксовый фдиск , что бы наверняка :)
<UNIm95> skai: ты прав нормальную убунту туда надо а не это г
<[koshka]> опачки
<[koshka]> я все пропустила :(
<skai> [koshka]: снова диван?:)
<[koshka]> не.. инет
<skai> artus: грац
<[koshka]> отвалился )
<[koshka]> черт, что там Света ? куда она ушла
<UNIm95> [koshka]:
<UNIm95> [koshka]: там линь _БЕЗ_ каких либо рабочих дров
<[koshka]> о как даже
<skai> !zver | [koshka]
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka]: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<skai> ^_^
<[koshka]> а полом тоже не определились?
<[koshka]> с полом*
<UNIm95> [koshka]: а хз
<UNIm95> [koshka]: косит под лоли
<korvin> сделайте скриншот экранной клавиатуры, кому не сложно
<UNIm95> korvin зачем О_О
<korvin> надо
<[Raiden]> посмотрел 2 старых винта, на обоих с 63 сектора. на новых разбитых в вин7 с 2048 - тоже не ясно зачем такой отступ.
<skai> korvin: не помнишь пасс, а на мобиле нет обычной клавы/расскладки под рукой?
<korvin> нет
<skai> а нафиг тогда?
<[Raiden]> я слышал у самсунг есть Advanced Format диски тоже, и на многих внешних AF , только нигде особо не расписано это )
<[Raiden]> и в общем кто не знает, полную скорость не имеют.
<skai> [Raiden]: я вот проверил свой хард в ноуте по айдишнику на сайте вд.мой без аф
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд
<skai> [Raiden]: я хз.мож в этом аф и плюсы есть
<[Raiden]> я по обзорам не заметил. Видимо такие диски просто проще делать, большого объёма. Да и файликов меньше 4кб всё меньше и меньше, всё жиреет )
<[Raiden]> ну и наверное все такие будут через какое-то время.
<skai> ну тогда хрен с ними.
<skai> [Raiden]: оставляю тебя за старшего.я спать:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а метку загрузочный поставить в fdisk -a /dev/sda1  так ?)
<[Raiden]> незнаю .метка вроде при формате, или потом с помощью tune2fs
<[Raiden]> не ко мне )
<[Raiden]> в гпартед легко поменять
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та у меня нет там графики
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я просто восновном при установке задавал и как то больше не приходилось
<[v-8]_jupiter> ДА -a
<[v-8]_jupiter> делает загрузочным
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> gentoo докуминтация )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: так ты говоришь не надо форматировать в 4k?
<[Raiden]> думаю это лучший вариант, но не обязательно
<[v-8]_jupiter> или http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mke2fs         или использовать ключ -b 4096
<[v-8]_jupiter> mke2fs -j -b 4096 /dev/sda1
<[v-8]_jupiter> я так понимаю оно отформатит с 4k
<margosha> здрасти
<[v-8]_jupiter> после такой команды
<toxa> есть две папочки, в них файлы одинаковые, в первую папку добавли пару файлов, как скопировать эти новые файлы в новую третью папку?
<margosha> подскажите, где можно найти Cis3r5b1.fw
<[v-8]_jupiter> toxa: вроде mc может
<artus> toxa: rsync
<toxa> а как через rsync? не на вторую... а именно в третью и только те файлы, что нету в третьей
<toxa> то.е. во втрой
<artus> toxa: rsync
<toxa> а как через rsync? не на вторую... а именно в третью и только те файлы, что нету во второй
<artus> он синхронизируеть на предмет того чего нима )
<artus> toxa: rsync 2/ 3/ че не понятного ?
<toxa> так синхоринизирует две папки.... а мне надо результат в третью перенаправить
<artus> diff -qrN /dir/1 /dir/2
<artus> сравнит содержимое и покажет различия
<andy__> Привет Линуксоиды! Вопросик может кто знает: как настороить TV тюнер под Ubuntu 10?
<bggooo> andy__, модель?
<andy__> Beholder 609
<bggooo> http://www.beholder.ru/bb/viewtopic.php?p=58546&sid=8b54925377141baabeedd55d1f82b640 что-то подобное, у меня все работает отлично, даже пульт удалось прикрутить
<bggooo> правда у меня 505 но там вроде как разница не большая
<andy__> спс попробую
<bggooo> andy__, вот еще ссылочка нужна будет http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134
<markmx> обновился и тока счас заметил что скайп не дружит отныне с моей вебкамеркой... все остальное видит камерку кроме проприетарщины.. .что подскажете? скайп очень нужен, хотя и без камеры норм но вс еже хотелось бы все свистелки
<markmx> какие данные от меня нужны по камерке чтобы понять в чем трабла?
<artus> ну сожет для начала модель камеры? )
<markmx> сек
<XuMuK> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг я для себя африку открыл. когда в консоли вводишь calendar то выдает все праздники месяца
<markmx> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:6a33 Syntek Web Cam - Asus F3SA, F9J, F9S
<markmx> ноут Asus F3Sa, dct jcnfkmys tghjub dblzn rfvthre ,tp ghj,ktv? crfqg nj;t njrf gjrfpsdftn xthysq 'rhfy =)
<markmx> ,kby
<artus> XuMuK: дароф
<markmx> да епа
<markmx>  все остальны епроги видят камерку без проблем, скайп тоже тока показывает черный экран =)
<kaljan> в настройки скайпа залезь, выбери устройство
<markmx> Nov 21 	День Стрибога|Свиборга
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<markmx> /dev/video0
<markmx> выбрано
<artus> markmx: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<kaljan> op
<markmx> опять французы...
<artus> ))
<artus> markmx: http://community.livejournal.com/ru_ubuntu/443654.html
<artus> по последней сцылке завели
<markmx> ты мне мои букмарки счас перечисмляешь =)
<artus> :)
<markmx> камера работает, но в скайпе нет, в остальных приложениях ессно я после обновления ядра снова пересобрал драйвер и ... камера заработала везде, кроме скайпы...
<markmx> вот думаю куда ехать и кого насиловать...
<markmx> лан... попробуем ее раз тока на ентот раз вырубим все что может помешать...
<markmx> sudo depmod -a - что сие делает?
<geomaster> Доброго чего-у-вас-там-за-окном-щас! Проблема с подключением второго монитора/проектора к недобуку Dell Inspiron 1012. Установлен свежий 10.10. Последовательность действий: подключаю монитор (LG L1953S), Applications-> Мониторы-> Определить. Начинаются
<geomaster> свистопляски - окно приложения скачет ме
<geomaster> жду мониторами
<geomaster> Помогает только стоп и старт гнома с отключением второго монитора
<geomaster> Что можо сделать через GUI?
<artus> geomaster: видео у тя какое ?
<kaljan1> народ как в блок-схеме функцию, возвращающую значение, описать?
<markmx> в виде бублика я думаю
<kaljan1> эт курсовая у чела -_-
<kaljan1> нее, бублик там не катит)
<markmx> тогда.... ну незнаю... а что возвращает? инт?
<geomaster> artus: видое встроенное Intel GMA 3150
<geomaster> видео_ ивен..
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat | [Green]
<ubuntuhelp> [Green]: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<geomaster> !Intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Intel'
<Sergey_IT> сезон темного времени
<yamamoto> привет всем
<yamamoto> где находятся обои из слайд-шоу, которое можно выбрать для фона рабочего стола?
<kaljan1> наведи
<kaljan1> посмотри
<markmx> закиньте в мемариз =) если скайп вызвать как skype-wrapper то ничерта кроме болтологии работать не будет, проблема с камеркой решилась просто стиранием в коменде -wrapper
<artus> а зачем его вызывать как skype-wrapper ? O_o
<markmx> после установки он такие ярлыки насоздавал
<markmx> а я тут чижу долбаю драйвера... а оказывается у меня просто запускается как черти что
<yamamoto> поторопился спрашивать, нашел
<yamamoto> всем спасибо
<yamamoto> kaljan1: да, так еще проще, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> тяжелый вечер воскресенья
<artus> че так ?
<geomaster> 2all: подключение второго моника решилось установкой grandr и рулением оттуда. Родная настроечная фигулина "Мониторы" годна для одного монитора онли...
<geomaster> Теперь долбаюсь с пропорциями сторон. Подружить 1280х1024 и 1024х600...
<geomaster> Основная задача - вывод кино на большой монитор или проектор
<geomaster> с недобука
<geomaster> про grandr помогло это - http://www.aspire1.ru/forum/31-5030-1
<artus> gtf и в ксорг
<geomaster> 2artus: не-не, мне надо именно через гуи. Я ж не буду сестре объяснять про ксорги и моделайны...
<artus> дык 1н раз настрой и фсе )
<geomaster> 2 моника, 2 проектора (один на работе для презенташек) и 1 телевизор через HDMI. Вот только неполный список того, что будет подключаться... И для каждого раза свои настройки...
<artus> пичально )
<geomaster> не то слово
<geomaster> надо как-то настроить...
<geomaster> такс... в теории xrandr способен добавить строки с модами?
<geomaster> типа xrandr --addmode
<artus> вроде да
<Sergey_IT> geomaster, надо - настраивай!
<geomaster> я могет наваяю каких-нить алиасов
<geomaster> Серж, сказать легко... Между мной и тестовой машиной 200 км. я по аське настраиваю...
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> да вы герой
<geomaster> да уж не герой нифига... отдал аппарат и не настроил....
<geomaster> кто-нить имел опыт работы в гноме на мелких экранах? 10,1"
<geomaster> имеется ввиду обычный рабочий стол
<geomaster> мало того, что телевизор не подключается сам, так еще и ярлычок на рабочем столе не создать... %(
<geomaster> если переведу из Unity на обычный десктоп - она не ослепнет от мелкости?
<Sergey_IT> geomaster, придется съездить ;)
<geomaster> 2Sergey_IT: я это уже понял...
<XuMuK> а чо удаленно подключицо никак?
<Sergey_IT> geomaster, при таких требованиях проще съездить (там и скриптить может придется)
<geomaster> уже договорено... ярлычки - фиг с ними, засада осталась в двух вещах: разные пропорции при одновременном подключении разных мониторов...
<geomaster> недобук - 16х9, монитор - 5х4
<geomaster> ... и звук в vlc. и то и то требует личного вмешательства
<geomaster> всё. ушел. всем спасибо
<artus> нет чтоб ssh поднять ...
<Sergey_IT> artus, а если здоровья нет?
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<What> 1
<Zigler> Хай всем
<Sergey_IT> йах
<Zigler> нужен jabber.h для qutim (плагин без него собиратся не хочет)
<Zigler> гиде достать его?
<kaljan> в исходниках есть?
<Sergey_IT> Zigler, типа jabber-dev
<kaljan> сегодня моим модемом достигнут очередной рекорд входящей скорости - 235 кбит/сек ! :D
<saymeit> !search [openbox/slim]
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<kaljan> !openbox
<ubuntuhelp> Openbox — легковесный менеджер окон. Подробнее тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox . Как заменить !Metacity на Openbox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Zigler> сайт кутимовский не фурычит...svn скачать не могу.
<saymeit> ![openbox/slim/etc]
<Zigler> кутим ставил из центра приложений...
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> http://labs.asn.pl/docs/pjf/jabbot/jabber_8h-source.html
<kaljan> похоже на правду ? )
<artus> причем тут бот к кутимовскому плагину?
<kaljan> ну ээ
<Zigler> именно..
<kaljan> он выпал первым в поиске :D
<kaljan> извините, я уже сам догнал что это не то)
<artus> Zigler: qutim-meta собираеш?
<_Arsen_> _
<Zigler> я кутим сам не собираю. он у меня стоит уже. ставил из центра приложений. вот решил плуг навесить. называется NowListening. скачал разархивировал сделал qmake естессна потом make.
<Zigler> что коспилятор выдал щас выложу
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а как можно создать НТФС раздел на диске с помощью убунту?
<artus> а зачем ?
<Zigler> Alagos gparted в помощь
<artus> но если очень надо то gparted )
<artus> но ntfs зло )
<[Raiden]> ntfsprogs если стоит, то мона
<Alagos> У меня стоит параллельно семерка и бубунта, на семерку лохонулся и поставил мало места. Думал снести все разделы и разметить заново диском бубунты установочным, а оно не умеет создавать НТФС, только размер менять)
<[Raiden]> и с консоли и в гпартед
<saymeit1> Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста, поставил себе slim dm на xubuntu 10.10. Теперь при загрузке системы, когда должен запускаться dm, всё виснет и чёрный экран с курсором. Что делать? Может что с конфигами не так??
<artus> а мож это слим такой?
<artus> )
<Zigler> вот что компилятор выдает "src/nowlisteningpluginsystem.h:5:26: error: qutim/jabber.h: Нет такого файла или каталога"
<saymeit1> не думаю)
<Zigler> нужен этот гребаный хидер
<saymeit1> ну а всё-таки??
<Alagos> Raiden, а как с консоли?
<[Raiden]> mkfs.ntfs --help
<a2tech> Всем добрый вечер.
<Zigler> a2tech добрый
<Alagos> Raiden, спасибо. А дисковая утилита по умолчанию которая вшита в бубен, может это сделать?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, возможно нет.
<[Raiden]> только эта програмка и возможно гпартед
<kaljan> меня лагает или всем молчат
<[koshka]> все молчат)
<a2tech> да нет, кое кто разговаривает...
<a2tech> иногда...
<kaljan> кто бы это мог быть >_>
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ты можешь выделить место в лине , а создать фс уже в винде.
<[Raiden]> мб так лучше
<[Raiden]> ну или пофиг, в общем ест ьварианты
<a2tech> )
<a2tech> я что то пропустил.... варианты чего?
<ktulhu> всем доброго времени суток)
<a2tech> добрый вечер, добрый)))
<ktulhu> Для того, что бы использовать удаленный рабочий стол из под убунту на вин7, на 7ке надо выйти из системы?
<kaljan> еще раз
<kaljan> а, возможно, если ты не используешь радмина там какого-нибудь
<kaljan> хотя это навряд ли
<a2tech> дя, навряд ли
<a2tech> *да
<kaljan> тогда попробуй подрубись к винде, введи имя пользователя, пароль
<ktulhu> два ноута подключены через ВИ ФИ, на одном убунта, на другом 7ка, хочу удаленно зайти на 7ку, бранмаузер настроил вроде как надо, но не заходит, а если выйти из системы в семерке, то соединение теряеться (
<kaljan> активному юзеру выйдет уведомление
<kaljan> не выходи, смени пользователя
<a2tech> или поставь убунту на второй ноут)))
<kaljan> не не
<ktulhu> то есть создать еще одного юзверя, и попробовать с него ?
<kaljan> можешь в этого потыкаться
<ktulhu> то ноут жены, ей в семерке сподручней будет
<kaljan> я честно говоря ни разу не пытался с убунты управлять
<a2tech> понятно
<ktulhu> а я вот хочу попробовать
<ktulhu> где то посеял витую пару, так что юзаю ви фи
<kaljan> виста зависла
<ktulhu> ффее
<kaljan> блин, я забыл где настраивал, сейчас найду - скажу, жди
<ktulhu> виста висла - висит и будет висеть, я так думаю
<kaljan> нее, у меня очень редко виснет )
<ktulhu> хм, не знаю не знаю
<kaljan> :)
<ktulhu> я, кстати, оч неплохого мнения о 7ке
<kaljan> я тоже
<ktulhu> еще есть вопрос, никто не знает, как в убунте сделать так, что бы система использовала только опенГЛ
<ktulhu> может не правильнло выразился
<ktulhu> вобщем у меня есть проблема
<ktulhu> полетела видеокарта (nvidia G8400M) но не полностью
<ktulhu> бкз дров убунта работает прекрасно
<ktulhu> када ставлю дрова, только включаю эфекты раб стола - мерцание экрана, перезагрузка сеанса
<ktulhu> без них, работает нормально
<ktulhu> Но вот када запучкаю ВОВ с вайна при использовании опенГЛ - работает все как часики
<ktulhu> вообще любую игру из под на вине запускаю, и все работает, и не глючит
<ktulhu> есть подозрение , что полетела только та часть видеокарты. котораю отвечает за 3д ускорение
<ktulhu> что мона сделать (не покупаю новую видяху)?
<a2tech> не может быть такого чтобы часть видеокарты полетела, тем более WoW запускается
<Sergey_IT> ktulhu - компиз не нужен
<ktulhu> вот вот
<ktulhu> винда у меня только загружалась, работала ровно секунд 7-8 и тупо висла
<ktulhu> а в безопасном режиме все норм было
<ktulhu> Sergey_IT: блин, не спорю что не очень нужен компиз то, но иногда оч хочеццо глаз порадовать
<go8765> добрый вечер. кто-то пробовал unity? как впечатления ?
<Sergey_IT> ktulhu,  выбери  1)работа или игры 2) красота или функционал 3) копи деньги
<Sergey_IT> go8765, попробуй - расскажешь
<ktulhu> ааа, и еще! В вине нету русского шифта в приложения. Все менюшки есть и нормально отображаются, но ввести что то  (кроме цыфр или спецсимволов) при русской  раскладке невозможно?
<ktulhu> Sergey_IT: Это мой домашний ноут а не рабочий, и хочецца и поработать и поиграться и глаз порадовть
<wrossin> <go8765> жди 11.04 и уже по полной попробуешь
<Alagos> servlist
<Sergey_IT> ktulhu, не ко мне - у меня домашний от рабочего мало отличается
<go8765> wrossin я и так пробую :) - просто решил узнать может у кого-то есть опыт использования - и какой он (удачный\неудачный) ? и вообще мнение ...
<wrossin> go8765 Думаю он еще сыроват, а так по себе смотри - удачный или нет.
<ktulhu> так что на счет шифтов в вине. кто нить подскажет?
<ktulhu> Все шифти поставлены через вайнтрикс, локаль коректная (вроде бы)
<Ragnareg> всем ку
<ktulhu> ку
<Sergey_IT> ktulhu так шифтов 2 только - левый и правый - юзай любой
<ktulhu> Sergey_IT: )) А серьезно?
<ktulhu> скажем правельно "шрифты"
<Sergey_IT> я всегда серьезен
<ktulhu> fonts
<ktulhu> >  Sergey_IT (22.11.2010 00:35)
<ktulhu> >  я всегда серьезен
<ktulhu> Низзя так
<Sergey_IT> ktulhu, проблема видимо с кодировкой все таки
<ktulhu> Sergey_IT: я уже пол гугля перелопатил, кучу всего перепробовал, нифига не помогает (
<[Dmitry]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/80434/553388de
<Sergey_IT> ktulhu, у меня вайна сейчас нет, а где есть - нормально работает - все по умолчанию - думай что не так делал
<[Dmitry]> До скорого народ
<[Dmitry]> Надеюсь еще вернусь.
<ktulhu> довай, удачи
<ktulhu> Sergey_IT: у меня сейчас тоже все по умолчанию
<kaljan> так интересно
<Sergey_IT> [Dmitry]: - удачи, будем ждать с нетерпением
<kaljan> я не могу настроить у себя доступ через сеть
<kaljan> только разрешить удаленный доступ)
<kaljan> ктулху
<ktulhu> да?
<Alagos> На каких каналах подобной тематики кто из вас еще присутствует?
<kaljan> попробуй нажать "смена пользователя" в винде и подрубиться из убунты
<kaljan> и скажи что получилось, мне самому интересно )
<ktulhu> ща сек
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, этот канал уникален! Он ни о чем ;)
<kaljan> но тут помогают :D
<ktulhu> Соединение с узлом 10.42.43.10 было закрыто.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/wi-fi-okazalsya-opasnim-dlya-derevev/
<ktulhu> и так постоянно
<[koshka]> Alagos, :P
<ktulhu> потому что и при смене пользователя, вифи теряеться в семерке
<ktulhu> ппц
<kaljan> тогда создай еще одного, потом если что удалим
<kaljan> а
<kaljan> хмм
<ktulhu> ща сек
<a2tech>  VNC ставь
<ktulhu> стоит стандартный для 10.04, выбираю пртокол VNC
<a2tech> а на том куда конектишься?
<ktulhu> a2tech: а вот это хз, в 7ке где это посмотреть?
<ktulhu> аааа, там стоит "разрешить доступ не только для  систем семейства виндоуз"
<a2tech> )))
<kaljan> хм
<a2tech> может быть лучше использовать какое нибудь средство от сторонних разработчиков нежели microsoft?)))
<parfux> teamviewer!!!
<a2tech> подумай над этим этим
<ktulhu> для убунты есть?
<[Raiden]> есть
<parfux> а в чем бида то?
<a2tech> ну вот и ставь тимвьювер
<ktulhu> ок, попробую позже
<a2tech> и почему то мне кажется что 7-ка не хочет конектиться именно с линукс подобными системами))))
<ktulhu> лано, на знаю как у кого. а у меня уже почти час ночи, так что всем спокойной ночи
<a2tech> у меня 4 утра)))
<parfux> а протокол RDP?
<kaljan> давай
<a2tech> спокойной ночи
<parfux> или VNC?
<a2tech> ага rdp
<parfux> тогда возможно
<a2tech> он про rdp спрашивал
<ktulhu> блин, на виртуалке на убунте стоит семерка, надо будет из под нее попробовать, для уверености )
<ktulhu> Лано, точно спокойной ночи ))
<kaljan> подтормаживать будет
<a2tech> не стоит вообще использовать rdp между 7-ой и убунтой имхо
<kaljan> у меня стоит VB чтобы запускать программы на турбо с++ визуальные )
<kaljan> и чтобы брат мог на паскале программировать, у него 7 64
<Alagos> koshka xD
<parfux> лазарус брату
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<parfux> привет
<kaljan> ух
<Alagos> Как создать загрузочную флешку для установки семерки используя средства убунту?
<kaljan> еще разок, тебе нужна live-win7 или ubuntu?
<kaljan> догнал
<artus> Alagos: на канал семерки )
<Alagos> Мне нужно изменить размер заздела, соответственно ему будут лапти. И Нужно решить сейчас можно ли с убунты создать загрузочную флешку или нет?
<kaljan> ему же надо программу под убунту) его оттуда к нам прогонят)
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> А у семерки есть свой канал? О_О Что там можно обсуждать то? Игры?)
<kaljan> создать загрузочный диск
<artus> ему нужно перестать фигней маятцо )
<artus> а так unetbootin в руки )
<artus> и мож че и получтцо
<artus> а вообще 7ка это не тема канала и ф топку
<Alagos> Создать загрузочный диск - утилита в "администрирование"?
<Alagos> Странно, я не могу выбрать образ( Почему так?
<Alagos> Хм... А что находиться в сборке убунты весом в 4 гига?
<kaljan> все
<kaljan> все-все-все
<Alagos> Я имею ввиду что есть там такого чего нету в сд версии?
<Alagos> Почему она такая большая?
<artus> ничего полезного
<[Raiden]> тоже самое + главный репозиторий main + ест ьвыбор вариантов установки  десктоп\алтернейт \сервер
<a-dat> все что нужно, кроме кодеков, гимпа и много всего что прийдется все равно качать с инета :)
<Alagos> Спасибо большое.
<Alagos> Просто написано что есть почти все ПО, я уже думал что это прям панацея)
<artus> панацея это локальный репозиторий )
<Alagos> А чем десктоп от альтернейта отличаеться?
<a-dat> если так, то лучше минт ставь.. там будет больше полезного для начала
<a-dat> имхо
<Alagos> Я как то пробовал создать локальный репозиторий... На втором дне закачки вырубили свет и я обламался)
<a-dat> тогда надо дизельный генератор добавить как опцию к ИБП
<artus> а че не аэс сразу построить?
<Alagos> Вы что фильма "Я Легенда" пересмотрелись?
<Alagos> Лучше скажите чем отличается альтернейт от десктопа?
<a-dat> где скачать дрова для Дезки под убунту? :)
<artus> Alagos: ничем, забей
<|nexusreglog|> в альтернейте установщик текстовый
<|nexusreglog|> в остальном хз
<Alagos> Спасибо
<[koshka]> Серёжа
<[koshka]> ты чего не здороваешься?)
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> Хз
<Alagos> Я тебя не вижу здесь, ты молчишь постоянно, потому и не здороваюсь, наверно)
<[koshka]> та я тебе писала)
<[koshka]> а ты не ответил)
<[koshka]> я спаткти=)
<Alagos> Я ответил
<lolka1> здарова пацыки
<[koshka]> о_О
<kaljan> привет
<kaljan> поцык?
<Alagos> В стандартной программе для создания загрузочного юсб не выбирается iso образ
<kaljan> а тебе нужен
<kaljan> Alagos: сейчас, погоди, машину запущу
<Alagos> Окей
<lolka1> чо по чам пагни
<lolka1> какие закидоны
<a2tech> да кароче тяма такая
<kaljan> 3 часа ночи, я читаю учебник по сетям, вот и все закидоны :D
<a2tech> надо флэху создать загрузочную реальнаму поцыку)
<kaljan> :D
<lolka1> понятна а я ща буду поднимать файлопомойку на арчлинуксе
<a2tech> гуд
<lolka1> вот думаю мож всетаки бубунта сервер вместо арча
<a2tech> а я ща буду мягонькую кровать расправлять и спать падать т.к. время уже 5 утра епта!)))
<lolka1> ты где живеш что у тебя пять утра
<lolka1> у всех 3 ночи
<Alagos> У меня 2
<a2tech> пермский край
<rg45> 10 утра
<a2tech> реально край)
<kaljan> 2 50
<lolka1> ох чорт
<a2tech> rg45 Владик?
<a2tech> гы)
<rg45> да
<lolka1> я чо хотел спросить
<O2> Всем привет.)
<a2tech> жестко, разница существенная)
<lolka1> какое торент клиент умеет по вебу управлятся?
<a2tech> rg45 ты человек из будущего для нас
<kaljan> Alagos: так, значит выбираешь диск убунты сверху, флешку снизу, чуть двигаешь ползунок вправо, жмешь "Создать", я правильно говорю?
<lolka1> нет не правильно
<kaljan> хм >_>
<lolka1> открываеш консоль и пиши dd "путь до исо" "путь до флешки"
 * kaljan записал в блокнотик
<Alagos> Эм
<lolka1> а вообще правильно
<Alagos> А образ у меня не убунтовый, а виндовый, и в проге его нельзя выбрать почему то)
<[Raiden]> виндовс какой?
<Alagos> А убунтовая исошка выбирается
<Alagos> семерка
<[Raiden]> вин7?
<Alagos> да
<lolka1> ты чо хочеш через ебунту сделать загрузочную флешку?
<lolka1> с виндой
<Alagos> Да
<kaljan> а
<kaljan> занятно
<Alagos> О_о
<Alagos> Что занято?
<[Raiden]> тогда дд подойдет  dd if=/путь/file.iso of=/dev/flashka
<O2> подскажите с 10.10 много ещё траблов?
<lolka1> да кстати я лажанул
<Alagos> А флешку нужно во что то форматировать предварительно?
<[Raiden]> O2: да вроде уже ок. соственно один я только видел , с раскладкой
<kaljan> бугога, зашел на канал по winapi, спросил невинный вопрос :"как сделать снежинки на рабочем столе", погрузил американца в раздумья, отрубился
<kaljan> он отрубился
<kaljan> форматни в ntfs, посмотрим что будет
<Volkodav> что-то гугль ничего путного не рассказывает про то как поменять размер шрифта в хроме UI  вкладки и тд
<Volkodav> мелковаты что-то они
<Alagos> dd if='/media/diske/ru-en_win7_ultimate_x86-x64_dvd_activated.iso' а так записать можно?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-14
<Onkeltem> Спят усталые убунты, ядра спяяят
<Onkeltem> Компиляторы и мейки ждут гномят
<Onkeltem> Гномеры устали очень
<Onkeltem> Скажем им спокойной ночи
<Onkeltem> Пиджин закрывай, баю-бай
 * Onkeltem "гений"
<ibis_ibis> утра всем
<SergeyIT> ку
<portos> всем доброе
<jlewka> доброе
<portos> помогите разобраться с iptables
<portos> не принимает правило
<portos> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<portos> iptables -A PREROUTING ! -d 192.168.0.0/24 -i eth0 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 80,8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:3128
<portos> а вот само правило
<portos> hum
<Ilshat> portos: а че ты хочешь сделать. перенаправить порт?
<portos> Ilshat: сквид не работает
<portos> смотрю таблицу правил ipatblaes -L а там пусто
<portos> когда настраивал в самом начале, все работало
<portos> вроде -)
<Ilshat> сквид это мессенджер?
<portos> ... hum
<portos> нет
<portos> это прокси сервер
<Ilshat> а. вспомнил
<Ilshat> очищаешь iptables (sudo iptables -F) и пробуешь. если нет коннекта, значит дело не в фаерволе
<portos> там вообще правил нет
<Ilshat> ну тогда не он виноват
<Ilshat> смотри дамп через tcpdump
<portos> проблема в том что правило не могу прописать. может ошибка в команде какая
<Ilshat> ну пишет что цепочка/цель не найдена
<Ilshat> portos: я так понимаю, ты где то увидел это правило и хочешь его втюхать тейблсу?!
<portos> это правило для моей сети
<portos> шо значит гдето увидел
<dmay> чего ломаем?
<SergeyIT> все и всех
<dmay> portos: тебе же английским по черному говорят - нет такой цепочки. дампни всё что есть в файлик и посмотри, для начала.
<portos> полностью ломаем
<dmay> а вообще да, iptables тот ещё квест
<dmay> и, кста, емнип оно не понимает синтаксис вида ип:порт
<portos> dmay: что должен найти в дампе
<portos> http://paste.pro/5135200 - вот кусок
<pavelpat> nick NoOova
<NoOova> Господа. окошко не помещается в экран. не могу кликнуть ОК. что делать?
<NoOova> кнопки ресайз - неактивны
<NoOova> а tab-ом не могу попасть
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: http://www.lug.nnov.ru/node/97 читал?
<stolzus> NoOova: перетащи окошко
<NoOova> stolzus: оно не тащится выше гном-панели
<stolzus> NoOova: уменьши
<stolzus> а лучше скриншот кинь. хотя бы поржём :)
<NoOova> решил!!!
<NoOova> при зажатой Alt окно таскается ))
<stolzus> что за де? юнити?
<jlewka> что с форумом sysadmins.ru кто нить знает?
<skai-falkorr> !down > jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, please see my private message
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, он лежит)
<jlewka> я спрашиваю мб кто нить знает на долго ли
<skai-falkorr> а у нас тут администрация их сидит?
<jlewka> там просто моя тема, на который я очень хочу получить ответ)
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, а почему бы и нет?
<skai-falkorr> потому что у нас свой форум есть
<skai-falkorr> !forum > jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, please see my private message
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, это ошибка не убунту а samba
<skai-falkorr> а на smb зайти?
<skai-falkorr> или инка потрепать
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, точно, чего то забыл я по inka )
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, привет!)
<XuMuK> re2all
<The_MEk> jlewka: а что за трабла? мож я чем помогу?
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: нет его
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: в перми в командировке
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, ))))))))))
<jlewka> The_MEk, с АД плохо дружит(
<jlewka> The_MEk, проблема в том что не видит обновление групп у пользователя
<The_MEk> т.е. на серваке группы добавили, а юзверь на убунте их не видит?
<jlewka> да
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: с pf-патчем ядро так и юзаешь? нормально?
<The_MEk> вообще я у себя отказался авторизовывать юзверей на линухе с АД
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> все работает
<The_MEk> завёл ldap сервак
<The_MEk> так надёжней
<skai-falkorr> и он перестал считать, что батарейка умерла сразу после выхода из суспенда
<skai-falkorr> раньше страдал изредка
<skai-falkorr> бесило, что он в хибернат убегал от малобатарейки, када ее еще 70%
<jlewka> The_MEk, а в лдап запросах разбираешься?)
<jlewka> The_MEk, samba нужна для свкида... для прозрачной авторизации
<The_MEk> jlewka: нет, настраивал по манам, ну и плюс в сусе родные скрипты (yast) нормально к лдапу цепляет
<The_MEk> аа
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: так что можешь сам себе поставить:)
<The_MEk> тогда ща ссылку скину, как я раньше строил это всё
<skai-falkorr> от 12309 спасает
<stolzus> м. надо тогда тоже попробовать. ты вроде хорошо расписал процесс установки :) вечерком может
<jlewka> The_MEk, но с этим он справляется хорошо, проблема именно при просмотре принадлежности юзверя к группе
<The_MEk> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ввод_в_домен_windows#скрипты_для_ленивых
<jlewka> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6113 нашел такую багу, вроде все сходиться, но бага от 2009 года...
<skai-falkorr> аж сам удивился, что так удачно собралось
<The_MEk> собсна с этими настройками не ощущал проблем при создании групп
<jlewka> с водом в домен нету проблем...
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: через локалмод конф со основой старого конфига
<skai-falkorr> без лишних модулей
<skai-falkorr> весит в два раза меньше
<skai-falkorr> без лишних модулей то
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: на планете кальки было инструкция по вводу в домен убунто-демьянов
<jlewka> да нет вроде проблем с водом, я прекрасно вижу группы, юзверей, получаю по ним инфу
<jlewka> проблема именно в конкретном
<jlewka> почему то у некоторых пользователей не видно групп
<skai-falkorr> там помоему по лдапу
<skai-falkorr> инфа
<skai-falkorr> тыж тут спрашивал
<The_MEk> jlewka: попробуй по конфигу с маном пройтись и явно указать все нужные опции (не зависимо от того, что в дефолтах прописано), я так у себя некоторые глюки с самбой на файлопомойке убирал
<The_MEk> плюс мне в манах попадалась инфа о хранении uid-gid инфы, полученной от winbind, в ldap-базе
<The_MEk> тоже может помочь, имхо
<jlewka> хм..
<jlewka> ну ща почитаем, спасибо
<User449[web]> привет народ!
<User449[web]> Столкнулся с такой проблемой, evolution не хочет отображать корректно время
<User449[web]> задачи отстают на час, хотя системное время отображается нормально
<User644[web]> добрый день
<User644[web]> не подскажите - установил убунту, в качестве скачки торрентов поставил программу qbitternt, скорость скачки в три раза ниже чем в винде - почиму?
<User644[web]> к примеру один и тот же фильм скачивал в семерке и в убунту, скорость в убунту намного ниже
<baronos> User644[web]: в настройках ковыряй, возможно ограничение стоит.
<User644[web]> а транссмисиион по умолчанию тоже
<User644[web]> медленно
<User644[web]> может быт что в 11,10 в фаерволе7
<baronos> я в адсл если портфорвайтинг не сделаю у меня тоже медленно качает.
<User644[web]> что такое портфорвайтинг
<User644[web]> ?
<User449[web]> может кто с моей проблемой в курсе?
<User449[web]> User644[web] гугл в помощь
<User644[web]> не подскажите как поднять скорость в торренте? в винде у меня норм, а в линухе меньше
<baronos> !Portforwarding
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Portforwarding'
<baronos> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82/Forwarding
<User644[web]> хм, у меня vpn
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<User644[web]> у меня проблема - скачивания торрентов
<User644[web]> скорость в три раза меньше
<andrex> User644[web]: http://www.canyouseeme.org/ проверь порты, для начала
<zlodey> все привет
<andrex> User644[web]: и клиент другой попробуй
<zlodey> Такой вот вопрос: пытаюсь wget-ом, по маске выкачать с сайта картинки фотки и т.д..... в ответ получаю Удаление название сайта/index.html, так как этот файл должен быть исключен. Тобишь скачиватеся только index.html
<zlodey> пытался качатьи в терминале и гуем для wget где можно указать качать только видео и фото
<zlodey> результат один
<zlodey> есть предположения?
<zlodey> или может есть другие утилиты подходящие для этого?
<andrex> wget -r -A jpg,gif http://www.site.com
<zlodey> и так пробовал.. нифига
<andrex> или ищи в каком каталоге медиа файлы и качай тока его
<andrex> wget -r -I /files http://www.site.com
<zlodey> wget: --level: Invalid number «/files».
<andrex> ну ессно ведь его нет на сайте
<zlodey> на сайте http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=862341 переход в различные категории меняются только последние цифры
<zlodey> vj;tn xt yt nfr ltkf.
<zlodey> может еще есть опции
<artus>   zlodey http://paste.ubuntu.com/738167/
<artus> если я понял конечно чего тебе надо
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, дарофф
<artus> sharikoff, ща набодяжу кофе и буду опенмитингс поднимать и смотреть
<sharikoff> =)
<User644[web]> хм, оказывается  у меня скорость сскачивания с интернета на порядок ниже чем в винде, как исправить не подскажите?
<User644[web]> как торренты так и обычные файлы
<andrex> нет через вафлю?
<adonirame> привет всем
<artus> User644[web], ты еще 3 раза спроси, авось не все слышали
<artus> User644[web], на форум пиши
<User644[web]> так я с начало думал что только торрент а аказалось что все
<adonirame> народ, никак не могу найти где у меня емуль сохраняет скачавшиеся файлы, подскажите пожалуйста
<User644[web]> может быть что то надо настроить в новой ос
<User644[web]> в скрытой папке сохраняет
<User644[web]> в  дом каталоге
<artus> User644[web], http://www.speedtest.net/result/1586555896.png ничего не надо настраивать :D
<User644[web]> у меня 15 мегабит скорость
<User644[web]> пров билайн
<artus> ну билайн он такой)
<artus> он может)
<User644[web]> в 10,04 норм скорость была, а поставил 11,10 ниже
<adonirame> так нету ее там, смотрел, нету скрытой папки
<artus> adonirame, а в настройки зайди посмотреть религия запрещает?
<User644[web]> папка с точки начинается
<User426[web]> Очень нужна помощь в настройке клавиш включения и выключения звука и микрофона в Ubuntu 11.10 (Unity) для Lenovo ThinkPad SL510 (2875RS2)
<adonirame>  у меня убунту 3-й день, вообще ничего не шарю
<User644[web]>  а фаервл как посматреть в 11,10
<artus> User644[web], он не причем
<artus> User644[web], особенно если ты его не трогал
<User644[web]> а в каком конфиге тогда занижение скорости стоит?
<artus> User644[web], чего то с впнкой наверно
<User644[web]> обновлял систему с норм скоростью, сделал ребот и все занижена скорость
<zlodey> к сожалению результат такой
<zlodey>  lynx: Нет доступа к начальному файлу http://http://hardforum.com/
<artus> zlodey, а тебя ничего не смущает?
<andrex> )
<zlodey> забыл написать что первые htt:// Z cnbhfk))
<zlodey> я удалял конечно же
<artus> ну по ошибке видно, ога
<User644[web]> tp.internet.beeline.ru этот рекомендуют а я юзаю vpn.internet.beeline.ru
<User644[web]> так
<zlodey> в итоге он че-то начал качать, но пусто
<zlodey> lynx -dump http://hardforum.com/ |grep 'jpg$' |awk '{print $2}' > download.txt
<zlodey> файл пуст
<User644[web]> так как первый не коннектится в сеть в линухе
<artus> zlodey, а ты гдето видиш джипеги на http://hardforum.com/ ?
<artus> User644[web], ну так на форум прова , в супорт и спрашивай, причем тут бубунта к корявости твоего провайдера?
<adonirame> и еще, у меня не открывает pdf- файлы, что можете посоветовать?
<zlodey> ну например тут http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=862341 хотя кликнув на него, ссылка на другой сайт
<artus> zlodey, ты сначала со структурой сайта разберись)
<zlodey> походу там все картинки это ссылки
<zlodey> черт, там тысячи страниц
<zlodey> и тысячи ссылок
<adonirame> все таки убунту по  сравнению с виндовс, чепуха полная
<artus> zlodey, ну мое решение как скачать со странички тысячи картинок а не наоборот)
<artus> adonirame, тебя никто не держит
<zlodey> всем спсибо что откликнулись
<User644[web]> L2TP как подключить в линухе?
<artus> User644[web], google.ru
<User644[web]> а в двух словах
<artus> ручками, следуя мануалу
<yacoov> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SergeyIT> Командная строка инструментом быть не может
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: может
<skai-falkorr> но эт не для узколобых:)
<portos> перенаправление работаяет я так понимаю http://paste.pro/5135215 или не
<portos> замучал меня уже сквид)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, ну-ну, и где там про командную строку? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<artus> SergeyIT, а Командная строка не является интерактивной оболочкой уже ?
<artus> не является командной оболочкой?
<SergeyIT> строка - нет
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а баш наверное у тебя - гуевая прожка:))
<SergeyIT> баш у меня - интертрепатор командной строки в терминале )
<portos> есть кто живой
<baronos> да тут все призраки)
<[Raiden]> свершилось. опенсусе обошло дебиан на дистровотче
<brestows> народ кто нить в gtkmm шарит?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сусе отрелизился ?
<[Raiden]> через 2 дня
<artus>  6ть голосов не показатель)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> не доверяю я статистике, а вдрук все кетайцы в тихаря юзают бсд и не говорят о б этом
<[Raiden]> после релиза будет больше. Я думаю она на 4 месте как минимум до конца ноября.
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<Nor8> artus:  Смотри как минт в отрыв пошел, а тоже все с пары голосов начиналось ))
<artus> Nor8, пичалька чт ов него тоже хотят гш всунуть
<artus> вобщем пичаль со всех сторон
<[Raiden]> я вчера немного с китайцем пообщался. Говорит у них там мног окомпов с виндами. А сам он пол года пробует юзать линукс и  вроде делайет сайты на пхп ) - на сколько я смог понять его английский
<[Raiden]> Тут на фриноде выцепил )
<[Raiden]> artus: алтернейт бе гуи + подключение ппа, установка Mate
<[Raiden]> вполне реально сделать )
<[Raiden]> без всяких минтов
<artus> [Raiden], да и вообще без всяких бубунт )
 * artus достал счеты и радуетцо как дитя
<[Raiden]> кстати, г3 фоллбек я призывал пробовать тех кому надо гном, но не надо гш. Это было видимо ошибкой. Я узнал от федорщиков, что фоллбек в послдующих версиях уберут вообще
<artus> чей то чем дальше в лес теб инопланетянскее интерфейсы
<artus> причем везде, начиная с окон и заканчивая никсами
<andrex> не ну окна это вабще шайтан, в никсе хоть альтернативу гуи выбрать можно
<[Raiden]> у нас ещё есть кде и хфце. Причем первый вариант будет готов ко всему. Надо тач ифейс - меняешь плазму на плазму-актив
<[Raiden]> надо десктоп  - юзаешь плазму для десктопа
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgdnuxcUcWg
<only_you> lxde наше все
<andrex> *box точно наше всё
<artus> [Raiden], ну прально, чем еще нагрузить планшетку, батарейка то безразмерная, атомная я бы сказал
<Nor8> Плазма шелл )))
<shenmue> в юнити
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1114/h_1321290799_2314757_3f0161e43b.png
<D4rkMist> Вечер добрый !!! Подскажите кто в курсе??  на убунте слетает сквид
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. я думаю они будут развивать мобильное направление не портя десктопное или не сильно :)
<D4rkMist> запускается легко без вопросов но также легко и слетает
<[Raiden]> хфце скорее всего будет тоже не сильно меняться. Хотя я не предсказатель, фиг его знает
<User091[web]> всем
<[Raiden]> Если что пойдём к артусу юзать коробку :)
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: в логах ничего нет?
<artus> [Raiden], :)
<User091[web]> вопрос - где можно взять последний релиз, на двд с русским языком?
<User091[web]> с офа без русского льёт
<[Raiden]> с 11.10 двд весит всего 1.5гб, но я думаю там должна русская локализация остаться
<User091[web]> после запуска ливцд попадаешь в мир оьюиса керола
<User091[web]> нету
<User091[web]> вот в том то и проблема
<[Raiden]> А это другое дело. На лайве действительно нету русского , по крайней мере не всё
<User091[web]> на яндексе думал есть рус, так там вообще двд не нашел
<amarovita> D4rkMist: А это сразу после установки или уже работал?
<User091[web]> раньше был с русским лайв
<User091[web]> это что за дискриминацая?
<[Raiden]> а ты в меню загрузки русский выберал?
<andrex> а при загрузке в сислинукс ты язык русский выбирал?
<andrex> мдя
<[Raiden]> )
<D4rkMist> да
<D4rkMist> все нормально работал
<D4rkMist> потом сутки спустя слетел запускаю проверяю работает
<D4rkMist> сейчас даже не запускается
<User091[web]> а прикол в том, что сейчас перед запуском меню не выскакивает выбор языка. сразу английский - установить, запусти, варианты... варианты на строку перекидывают, выбрал запустить...... загрузился английский раб стол. потопал в настройки - вел
<D4rkMist> думаю подчистить спул вар..
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<amarovita> D4rkMist: он где-то в var/log пишет, что с ним, обычно. Просто если первый раз - то иногда забывают squid -z
<andrex> shenmue: не мучай флэш
<shenmue> andrex я не себе же. =) умвр
<User091[web]> какие млгут быть варианты?
<D4rkMist> да сейчас проверю пересоздам своп
<maix44> всем привет !
<baronos> User091[web]: дождаться когда сообщество Ubuntu LoCo создаст локализованный образ.
<andrex> User091[web]: ну незнать в 12.4 даже есть, видимо фаза луны не та
<D4rkMist> заработало
<D4rkMist> но теперь надо узнать что трапляется..
<D4rkMist> пойду встерчу свою и вернусь
<User091[web]> 12.4? русский лив цд?
<User091[web]> а на оф сайте знают что есть 12.4 убунта?
<artus> кто там говорил что в линуксе закачки тормозят [#1 SIZE:1,817.2MiB/1,983.6MiB(91%) CN:41 SEED:31 SPD:26.9MiBs ETA:06s] )))
<andrex> User091[web]: да знают, он есчё альфа
 * baronos canonical и не представляет, что создаётся Ubuntu 12.04
<User091[web]> и уже есть лив цд?
<andrex> да не заморачивайся ты на ней
<maix44> Помогите пожалуста, установил phpmyadmin , а поадресу http://localhost/phpmyadmin выдает 404
<User091[web]> я ща заморочен исключительно на русском двд
<User091[web]> но его походу нет
<artus> maix44, https://debian.pro/49
<baronos> User091[web]: как сделают, так и будет убунту с русским языком по умолчанию https://plus.google.com/112795724355745109011/posts  Либо собери себе образ с русским языком.
<artus> baronos, нафига? после установки русский ставитцо сам
<artus> к чему эти непонятные пляски с двд и тд ?
<User091[web]> чтобы не ставь естественно
<User091[web]> лив только на двд идёт
<artus> O_o
<User091[web]> качнул, на флеш залил - радуйся
<artus> User091[web], чечече ???
<User091[web]> я отдельно лив не видел
<baronos> artus: у меня инет когда бриджем был, дык и двд и сд энглиш ставился только потом настраивал дсл и устанавливал язык, а тут надо сразу чтоб установился русским)
<artus> baronos, ссзб, если ты не можеш осилить режим роутера
<artus> baronos, а так же проброс портов в оном
<artus> вобщем сами себе геморой ищете на голову
<baronos> artus: я то осилил роутер, и теперь проблем не знаю)
<andrex> да и вабще бридж тут не виноват
<nexxxt> ку
<baronos> конечно дсл можно и приустановки оси настроить)
<baronos> почему то gnome-terminal --hide-menubar не прячет меню(
<D4rkMist> народ?? как в консоле посмотреть сколько на диске своб места??
<D4rkMist> аа??
<D4rkMist> тор ??
<andrex> du
<baronos> забавное расширение прятать верхнюю панель)
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: df -h
<andrex> не успел маленько
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> q
<sharikoff> artus: ping
<User091[web]> baronos: на данный момент - не вариант.
<artus> sharikoff, pong
<sharikoff> спишь
<artus> не, ночной дозор смоттрю
<sharikoff> это ща так называется?
<artus> ))
<User150[web]> !nick ego
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick ego'
<Nor8> artus: Сантехник уже пришел? ))))
<dmay> а чего ет уже пол-одинадцатого, а срачиков всё нет?
<[Raiden]> тяжелый день
<dmay> ичо тогда? опять играть идти? меня-ж жена загрызет :/
<dmay> о, на телефон апдейт пришёл, к чему бы это о_о
<[Raiden]> наконец таймзону обновили?
<dmay> не, самсунговское свое что-то )
<dmay> кстати, с таймзоной проблем не было, хотя предыдуще обновление и было задолго до
<D4rkMist> райден ты тут??
<dmay> и сразу второй за ним. нипонял, ет чего такое самсунги замутили...
<D4rkMist> димай по сквиду подскажешь?
<D4rkMist> в системе оказалось несколько разделов логических
<dmay> как сквид к разделам относится? оО
<D4rkMist> хочу в /var/spool/squid  примонтировать др раздел там места побольше..
<dmay> ну так монтируй
<|rapidsp|> добро получено :)
<left_behind> привет всем. Народ а подскажите пожалуйста, как при установке через терминал, помечать пакеты? в смысле что бы когда я захотел установить помеченый пакет, я ввел типа sudo apt-get remove "имя пакета" --ключпометки, и все либы которые устанавливались с этим пÐ
<left_behind> спрашивал у гугла, говарит сформулируй лучше
<dmay> !255 | left_behind
<ubuntuhelp> left_behind: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<D4rkMist> дим а как отреагирует сквид?:?
<amarovita> Гуглю, но, видимо, плохо. Как легко и правильно поменять тормозной апач на шоколадный lighttpd? На стоящей LAMPе?
<left_behind> привет всем.
<left_behind> Народ а подскажите пожалуйста, как при установке через терминал, помечать пакеты?
<left_behind> в смысле что бы когда я захотел установить помеченый пакет,
<left_behind> я ввел типа sudo apt-get remove "имя пакета" --ключпометки, и все либы которые устанавливались с этим пакетом,
<left_behind> так же были удалены
<dmay> kjk
<dmay> лол
<dmay> !enter | left_behind
<ubuntuhelp> left_behind: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<left_behind> ну я же первый раз так и написал :(
<left_behind> ну так скажите мне, как помечать пакеты при установке? какой ключ использовать?
<dmay> left_behind: установить ... apt-get remove ... удалить ... ты сломал мне моск (
<D4rkMist> мне кажется ему в аптидьют
<left_behind> ну, я имел в виду, "Как помечать пакеты при установке, что бы можно было их после этого удалить, со всеми либами которые тянутся с этим пакетом"
<artus> однако запросы то пошли у народа
<artus> left_behind, а в мане к апт так и написано что можно такое творить?
<amarovita> ЧТо, никто апач на лайт не менял? =(
<artus> или приснилось тебе ?
<left_behind> видел на сайте на одном, думал потом сохраню...
<artus> amarovita, идем на оффсайт апача, идем на оффсайт лайта и там читаем
<amarovita> left_behind: пакеты, которые при установке паакета тянутся за ним и ставятся автоматом, метятся, как установленные автоматически. Если удалить все пакеты, которые от них зависят, то они удалятся через apt-get autoremove
<artus> ога, все которые есть в системе )
<left_behind> ну, так то, при установке например lubuntu-desktop, суммарно все распакованные пакеты весят 200 мб, при apt-get autoremove lubuntu-desktop, удаляется всего 90мб
<andrex> amarovita: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Lighttpd-on-Fedora-and-Ubuntu-44557.shtml - в гугле забанили?
<|rapidsp|> left_behind: это метапакет
<D4rkMist> ()))
<amarovita> andrex, artus: ф просто хотел, чтобы еще и сайтики сохранили нормальную работоспособность, косячу где-то, все ломается =) ВОт, думал, мож кто натыкался
<left_behind> ну в любом случае, было бы хорошо если б я знал ключ пометки
<artus> amarovita, ну так гуглимс, ходим по тематическим форумам а не заходим сюда чтоб за тебя погуглили
<artus> left_behind, man apt-get же
<artus> ты не повериш но ключи то какраз там и стоит смотреть
<|rapidsp|> че там лубунту на 200м может притащить...
<|rapidsp|> если только в кубунту
<left_behind> да все, почтовые клиенты, редакторы текстов, настройщики. Ну в общем там есть)
<andrex> amarovita: /join #lighttpd
<left_behind> кубунту как не странно весит примерно столько же
<[Raiden]> народ, проснитесь, на дворе уже 3тб носители есть
<SergeyIT> ку
<[Raiden]> хорош считать мегабайты
<dredix> дорого стоят=)
<dredix> привед
<[Raiden]> зато 1тб не очень ) по крайней мере до потопа в азии )
<[Raiden]> ку
<dredix> я всё жду пока планка опустится ниже плинтуса на 1тб=)
 * SergeyIT старый комп с флешки не грузится (
<artus> left_behind, учитывая что оно тянет abiword audacious торенты и кучу остального бреда то непонятно нафиг оно вообще надо
<dredix> пока в принцыпи 180+500 хватет=)
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну значит надо его менять уже)
<|rapidsp|> лубунту тащит в основном то, что и так в убунту есть
<SergeyIT> andrex, смысла пока не вижу
<left_behind> ну, так надо. там долгая история ;) либы на один только abiword весят 50мб
<andrex> SergeyIT: это у тебя что за комп то такой у меня 2001 года был и с флехи грузился
<|rapidsp|> left_behind: ну удалишь потом абиворд руками, все остальное там просто смехотворно по размеру\
<[Raiden]> обычно если ставишь программа юзающую либы которых нет - то это много. Н овсе последущие программы юзающие те же либы - легкие.
<dredix> пентиум3
<dredix> =)))
<SergeyIT> andrex, селерон 2.2ГГц, в биосе выставляется, а не грузит
<[Raiden]> Если не нравится вес абиворда+ зависимости - идите ставьте мсворд по двайном, это конечно же легче.
<[Raiden]> ))
<left_behind> lubuntu-desktop я просто к примеру привел. руками потом очень и очень геморно удалять, и скорее всего полностью удалить не получится. я просто хочу сравнить xfce lxde kde gde
<andrex> SergeyIT: Может для биоса какие заплатки есть, если конечно ты их уже не установил все)
<artus> left_behind, виртуалки уже отменили? )
<left_behind> а удалить все это в рукопашку будет адским гемором
<SergeyIT> andrex, конечно все поставил )
<SergeyIT> andrex, но никогда с флешки не грузил его )
<dredix> на древних биосах такая беда вроде насчёт флэшек
<[Raiden]> сделайте как я, создайте ещё 1 раздел, на случай просмотра ещё 1 ос. И всё. Виртуалки это хорошо, но как например оценить скорость композита в квине, юзая виртуалку - я незнаю.
<dredix> больше 128 мегоф не груз
<left_behind> я же говарю не все так просто) у меня девайс toshiba ac100, я хочу проверить непосредственно на нем. производительность, потребление озу и другое.
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, у меня компиз крутитцо в вирталке )
<[Raiden]> artus: смотри... Допустим ты счастливый обладател ьрадеона. Ставиш ьв виртуалку гном-шелл, радуешся...
<artus> [Raiden], я себе не враг и посему радеона у меня нет)
<[Raiden]> и на рабостях ставишь его себе на реальное железо.
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну это пичалька, может флеху перезаписать по другому dd или ещё как нить, ну или делать по старинки, болванки юзать
<[Raiden]> и ту ткак минимум выясняется, что артефакты тольк ов самой свежей версии победили.
<left_behind> кстати, вот всегда хотел спросить, но всегда забывал (опять же у гугла спрашивал, но мой мозг не заточен под выражение своих мыслей)
<[Raiden]> таких ньюансов н понят ьв виртуалке
<SergeyIT> andrex, через 5 минут болванка уже готова будет )
<artus> [Raiden], и смысл паритцо тогда на предмет скорости всяких эфектов если их и так можно проверить , на той системе что есть
<artus> [Raiden], а в какой среде они отрисовыватцо будут уже не важно)
<left_behind> возможно ли как нибудь побороть "ломаное изображение" на ubuntu 10.04. т.е. при перемещении окон и просмотре видео, одна часть изображения отстает от другой, и это сильно портит впечатление от просмотра
<[Raiden]> artus: ну, можно поставить ещё 1 убунту , понаставит ьтам все среды какие есть и попробовать.
<[Raiden]> при этом рабочая останется такой какая была
<left_behind> на 11.10 данной проблемы нет на коробочных дровах, но после установки проприетарных приходит ужос и убивает все эстетическое во мне :D
<artus> [Raiden], а в чем смысл проверять ефекты в xfce lxde kde gde ??? или они как то поразному тупить будут там ?
<[Raiden]> кода станет не надо  ,можно раздел под какой-нить мусор типа темпа или поб бекап заюзать )
<artus> я почему то всегда думал что затык в дровах то)
<[Raiden]> artus: одинаковость атефактов не гарантируется :) И скорост ьработы и жор ресурсов.
<[Raiden]> artus: раньше, когда в убунте были релизы компиза  - уменя к нему нареканий небыло, а сча лагает, по крайней мере с определенным драйвером. Даже 1 вм разных версий может себя по разнмоу вести. + версия дров  и иксов.
<artus> незнаю, ничего нигде не лагает )
<artus> как сидел на проприетарных дровах так и буду) проблем с ними никаких)
<[Raiden]> да, пробовал и 173, тот же, при перетаскивании окон лагает жоско а компиз грузит проц 50% ...
<[Raiden]> с гугла
<left_behind> значит, надо делать что то с компизом
<artus> 285.05.09
<[Raiden]> в федоре тоже некоторые плюются, туда тоже сунули 0.9 , хлтя латест релиз 0.8.6
<i_> так и не понял есть ли софт под UbuntU наподобие "prohy hunter" ? nmap совсем не то
<[Raiden]> на 280.13 у меня лагало, на других не пускал ещё
<artus> 280.13  тоже без нареканий были
<artus> [Raiden], может траблы таки в кде были?
<left_behind> ребят а я нашол тот ключ который по идее метит пакеты при установке. --add-user-tag - это он или это обозначение того что нужно написать))?
<[Raiden]> возможно. Но я сомневаюсь. Т.к.  незнаю как плазма или фм могут влиять на компиз и могут ли вообще.
<[Raiden]> скорее дел ов том, что у тебя не гф8600.
<left_behind> типа, sudo aptitude install programma --deletenach
<[Raiden]> и лаги проявляются не на всей линейке чипов нвидии
<left_behind> у меня вобще карточка radeon 5600 HD. тоже проблема с перетаскиванием
<left_behind> ее нет только на коробочных дровах 11.10, но они не пригодны для жизни.
<left_behind> --add-user-tag ребяты что это за ключ)? как им пользоваться?) он для aptitude вроде предназначен
<dmay> left_behind: ну сам же на man aptitude нарываешься :/
<left_behind> тьфу блин, да забываю все время про man
<artus> left_behind, http://goo.gl/UvqQe
<artus> ты неповериш, но первая же ссылка
<left_behind> ну просто как бы вот так я писал http://www.google.ru/search?gcx=c&ix=c1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=unity+%D0%B2+ubuntu+10.04#sclient=psy-ab&hl=ru&newwindow=1&source=hp&q=--add-user-tag&pbx=1&oq=--add-user-tag&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1408996l1408996l4l1409438l1l1l0l0l0l0l248l248l2-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=4ab823de1d0cb7e4&biw=1440&bih=814
<left_behind> йопт. sry)
<left_behind> спасибо большое)
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/which-desktop-environment-do-you-use-in-ubuntu-11-10-poll/
<[Raiden]> голосовалка
<[Raiden]> Nor8: смотри какая штука https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQOOOPZh6XI
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сорри, был афк
<[Raiden]> в общем там видео элементари проекта
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, пантеон, видел, но ппа не нашел )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, это Е17 продолжение
<Nor8> Подождем, пока допилят, будет альтернативой  ))
<Nor8> Ну или минт гном в перфект допилит 3-ий )))
<[Raiden]> сам не ставил и наверное не буду уже. Но идея хорошая. По крайней мере мне по 1 видео оно больше понравилось чем ГШ и юнити
<[Raiden]> http://elementaryos.org/support/answers/1595
<dmay> [Raiden]: про видео - после резиновых окошек выключил нафиг ~_~
<dmay> а обоина да, няшка :3
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.pear-os-linux.fr/  Видел? )))
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> макось в опасности
<Nor8> ))) Лого особенно доставило
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  И он работает, дистр этот, даже ядро уже третье )))
<[Raiden]> Think Totally Different
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Ну тут уже без вариантов, тотально и все )))
<d_may> никогда не понимал макозакосов
<dmay> макось же неудобная шоппц
<Nor8> Ну и иконки вполне норм у мака ))))
<[Raiden]> dmay: на самом деле , как минимум док идея хорошая.
<dmay> за одни иконки терпеть ущербный док?
<dmay> [Raiden]: идея хорошая, реализация на троечку
<[Raiden]> у меня сча в  кде таскбар как в вин7 с прикреплением иконок
<[Raiden]> идея того же дока
<dmay> вот да, в вин7 как раз правильный док запилили )
<dmay> и главное - никаких прыгающих иконок
<Nor8> У меня только иконки, зачем мне какой то док еще ))) Мне кайро хватает )))))
<[Raiden]> это по ходу форк элементари
<[Raiden]> 1в1
<Nor8> Что именно?
<[Raiden]> ну док,  и груша вверхней панели делает такое меню http://www.pear-os-linux.fr/mydyngallery/Pear_OS_Linux/Pear_OS_Linux_Puma/thumb/thumb_Capture2.jpg
<[Raiden]> короче тот же пантеон шелл
<[Raiden]> ну и тема заголовков окон ихняя
<[Raiden]> как заработать на линуксе не делая почти ничего :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну вот, ты только подумал про пантеон, а он уже здесь ))))
<[Raiden]> да уж, можно сказат ьвезде.
<Onkeltem> Поставил знакомой Убунту месяца два назад, всё хорошо... но иногда
<Onkeltem> приходится объяснять почему для того, чтобы звук заработал, я прошу ее открыть терминал и вбить: sudo alsa force-reload
<Nor8> Может ей повод нужен? )))
<Onkeltem> Вот почему они не могут ввести в убунтушную Альсу спец возможность - посылать на фиг, кто пытается с ней напрямую работать, и если это не Pulse?
<Onkeltem> Полагаю из-за этого глюки
<Onkeltem> Nor8: гыгы, да она всегда рада бы... да я чёт не фен..
<Nor8> Onkeltem: ))) Ахахаха, крайне сомнительное признание
<Nor8> Onkeltem: А альсу или глючный пкльс можно через системный монитор перезапускать, без ввода пароля и с гуи. Девушке не нужно красноглазить через консоль ))))
<Onkeltem> Nor8: системный монитор нынче - это кто?
<Nor8> ЭТо системный монитор, дефолтная улитита
<Onkeltem> Ну, и как тут перезапустить звук?
<Nor8> Находишь процесс pulseaudio и убиваешь его, он сам перезапускается и вуаля, звук не хрипит, не пищит и так далее.
<Onkeltem> [facepalm]
<Onkeltem> и ты считаешь это проще, чем попросить скопипастить в консоль sudo alsa force-reload ?
<Onkeltem> мне проще ярлык ей сделать, который будет это делать )
<Nor8> Да, пароль вводить не нужно, а иконка запуска монитора у меня в доке висит и запускается за сек )))
<Onkeltem> Nor8: и кстати, перезапуск pulseaudio может не помочь
<Onkeltem> alsa force-reload - это куда серьезнее )
<Nor8> Зачем все усложнять простому юзеру?
<Onkeltem> И всё равно приходим к скрипту, который и пульсу и альсу будет перезапускать
<Onkeltem> и выводим в кач ярлыка. и это самое правильное с точки зрения юзабилити рещение
<Nor8> ЧТо у нее не так со звуком?
<Onkeltem> пропадает
<Nor8> При каких условиях?
<Onkeltem> когда дочь поиграет во что-то в другой сессии
<Onkeltem> по крайней мере в прошлый раз так было, сегодня не знаю что у нее там было
<Nor8> Так завершение сессии и так делает рестарт и иксов и аудиосервера.
<Nor8> Или они юзера переключают?
<Onkeltem> когда я в посл раз это видел, там был пульс от дочери и от нее
<Onkeltem> не знаю связано ли это было с отсутствием звука
<Nor8> Связано, сервер занят
<Onkeltem> ну так он же сервер, должен обслуживать много клиентов
<Onkeltem> или их получилось 2?
<Nor8> Пусть сессию завершает, а не просто юзера переключает, разницы все-равно нет
<Onkeltem> Но согласись  это как-то не очень... мягко говоря
<Onkeltem> зашел под другим юзером и всё, звук накрылся?
<Onkeltem> и типа by design?
<Nor8> Это не ко мне
<Nor8> Да я не вижу проблемы, рестарт компа делать не нужно же.
<Nor8> Просто завершила сессию, чтобы в процессах ничего не висело и радуйся.
<Nor8> Или сложно это?
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Завис? )))
<Onkeltem> ой
<Onkeltem> да там чел на #css задолбал своим blueprint'ом
<Onkeltem> НИКОГДА
<Onkeltem> я не посоветую кому-либо делать рестарт
<Onkeltem> и чес гря я сам делаю очень редко его
<Onkeltem> иначе... зачем всё это?
<Onkeltem> если можно wifi перегрузить не отходя от кассы... точнее - можно было раньше точно..
<Onkeltem> Nor8:
<Nor8>  Мне сразу к экстрасенсу или подождать, пока напишешь что-нибудь? :-D
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-15
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Nor8: а, да я просо хайлайтнул, типа как ты меня
<Onkeltem> вдруг отошел я думал
<Onkeltem> Nor8: вдруг, я подумал, спать еще уйдешь... и будет тебе сниться, как я "завис" )
<Nor8> Самомнение нужная вещь, успокаивает ))))
<Le9i0nx> gu
<Lurc89> привет всем
<sharikoff> q
<Lurc89> есть вопрос по squid
<Lurc89> acl allow_sites dstdomain .google.ru .metkomp.ru .ati.su .ngs.ru .yandex.ru .mail.ru .rambler.ru .www.gismeteo.ru
<Lurc89> есть такой список сайтов , почему то картинки с них не грузятся
<Lurc89> т.е стоит запрет на все сайты , ходить можно только на этот список
<Lurc89> если ставишь чтоб без ограничений , то все картинки грузятся
<sharikoff> dstdomain .google.ru
<sharikoff> tochki stoyat?
<Lurc89> acl allow_sites dstdomain .google.ru .metkomp.ru .ati.su .ngs.ru .yandex.ru .mail.ru .rambler.ru .www.gismeteo.ru
<Lurc89> вот правило , стоят точки
<sharikoff> znachit chto to eche tormozit
<sharikoff> kakaya to aclka
<sharikoff> konf na paste.pro
<sharikoff> acl odnoklassniki dstdomain .odnoklassniki.ru .vkontakte.ru .vk.com
<sharikoff> http_access allow polndostup !odnoklassniki !mailagent
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135248
<Lurc89> это вот так прописать?
<sharikoff> Lurc89:  .domen.ru<probel>.domen2.ru
<sharikoff> www ne obyazatelno
<sharikoff> access.log posmotri
<sharikoff> cache.log
<sharikoff> www.gismeteo.ru i .gismeteo.ru -odno i to je
<Lurc89>  TCP_DENIED/403 1542 GET http://i.gismeteo.com/static/images/icons/new/d.sun.c3.png - NONE/- text/html
<Lurc89> он получается блокирует картинки ?
<Lurc89> 1321327064.487      0 192.168.1.13 TCP_DENIED/403 1536 GET http://i.gismeteo.com/static/images/icons/new/d.sun.png - NONE/- text/html
<sharikoff> smotri
<sharikoff> ti zadal yavno
<sharikoff> www.gismeteo.ru
<sharikoff> budut rabotat sayti www.gismeteo.ru  img.www.gismeteo.ru
<Lurc89> 2011/11/15 08:07:19| clientTryParseRequest: FD 13 (192.168.1.13:1136) Invalid Request
<sharikoff> i vse chto do www esli est v nazvanii
<Lurc89> в cache.log
<sharikoff> porti smotri
<sharikoff> aclki portov
<sharikoff> Lurc89: sdelay vmesto www.gismeteo.ru prosto .gismeteo.ru
<sharikoff> i poprobuy
<Lurc89> сча
<Lurc89> пробую
<Lurc89> неа не работает
<sharikoff> probely ne zabud
<Lurc89> только текст , не какого оформления вапще
<Lurc89> 1321329368.091      0 192.168.1.13 TCP_DENIED/403 1556 GET http://i.gismeteo.com/images/maps/preview/preview.601.10.17.1.jpg - NONE/- text/html
<Lurc89> вот что в логе прописалось
<Lurc89> получается 403 порт
<Lurc89> или чего
<sharikoff> emae
<sharikoff> ti propisal kak ya skazal?
<sharikoff> restartanul squid?
<Lurc89> да , все так после каждого сайта пробел
<Lurc89> рестартнул уже 3 раза )
<sharikoff> www ubral?
<Lurc89> убрал
<sharikoff> konfig na paste pro bez #
<Lurc89> а как ?
<Lurc89> ее так вытащить?)
<sharikoff> udali srochki s #
<sharikoff> kommentarii
<sharikoff> samomu proshe budet
<Ilshat> sharikoff: че с тобой? )
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135250
<Lurc89> сделал
<Lurc89> sharikoff сделал)
<gaga_rin> утра поцаны
<baronos[work]> Утра)
<Ilshat> if [ `cat $1/.htaccess | grep -i 'order'` != '' ] ; then - не разрешает так. как можно примерно такой код выполнить?
<Ilshat> а все. понял. -z надо использовать. теперь хотелось бы узнать, как сделать отрицание параметром. что то типа -v
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Помогите решить проблему. SMPlayer не с того не с сего решил сдохнуть и выдает ошибку след. содержания:
<Dimon4eG> Неожиданное завершение MPlayer. Код ошибки 1.
<Dimon4eG> в отчете пишет
<Dimon4eG>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo xv -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 54526297 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-styles /home/dima/.config/smplayer/styles.ass -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 20 -subfont-text-sc
<Bugaga> приветствую всех
<baronos[work]> Q
<Bugaga> народ, не сталкивались с такой проблемой. эволюшн не хочет добавлять в адресную книгу контакты
<Bugaga> в консоли пишет следующее
<baronos[work]> В посл версии на убунту баги с ней, на сусе и федоре отл.
<Bugaga> ** (evolution:21962): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s ** (evolution:21962): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution
<Bugaga> у меня 10.04
<baronos[work]> А там гугл контакты есть? С ними должно нормуль быть
<Bugaga> неа, пусто все. с 0 поставил
<Bugaga> в общем было так. стоял эволюшн 2.28, установл 2.32, не понравилось, удалил. поставил снова с реп и теперь такая фигня стала с книгой
<baronos[work]> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1599960.html
<baronos[work]> В гугле много про этот баг написанно, сам не встречал его, с гугл контактами проблем не было.
<Dimon4eG> SMPlayer выдает код  ошибки 1.
<Dimon4eG>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  /usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo xv -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -double -input nodefault-bindings:conf=/dev/null -stop-xscreensaver -wid 54526297 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-styles /home/dima/.config/smplayer/styles.ass -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-scale 20 -subfont-text-sc
<Dimon4eG> что делать? на форуме был, там ошибка та же, но проблемы ее вызывающие другие
<Dimon4eG> решения моей не нашел
<boris_t> Смена плеера  - вот решение )
<baronos[work]> Конфиг удалял?
<Dimon4eG> да переустанавливал уже и че ток не делал
<Dimon4eG> взял и слетел не с того не с сего
<baronos[work]> А vlc ставил?))
<Dimon4eG> да месяц назад ставил
<Dimon4eG> после влц все работало прекрасно
<baronos[work]> Вообщем влц работает хорошо, ставь его)
<Dimon4eG> ок..., спс
<baronos[work]> Первое время тоже смплеер юзал, он напоминал мне кмплеер с винды))
<Lurc89> http_access deny purge
<Lurc89> что эта строчка в сквиде значит?
<karlos_> всем привет
<baronos[work]> Хао
<karlos_> кто знает процесс c3pldrv грузит проц на 100, пользователь lр, можно его кильнуть без вреда для печати?
<Ilshat> karlos_: ну это вроде дрова для печати
<Ilshat> или от принтера. вроде от кенон
<karlos_> угу, вопрос в том можно ли его безвредно кильнуть что бы бухгалтера не нервничали?..
<Ilshat> ну кильнешь , наверно не будет печатать
<Ilshat> а может и будет. )
<baronos[work]> Затести)) потом сделаешь, глядиш зарплату повысят)
<karlos_> :), там такая ситуация на сетевой кенон отпраляли печать с терминального сервера, комп с принтом был выключен, задания висели я их удалил но процессы не пропали
<Umren> yo
<Ilshat> ну кильни. если че ребут )
<baronos[work]> Ë)
<karlos_> не ребут вообще не вариант
<karlos_> может cups рестартнуть?..
<boris_t> самый логичный париант
<boris_t> *вариант
<karlos_> boris_t, помогло, оно же сволочь и проц грело, а я уже за термопастой рвался
<Ilshat> че, все таки на убунту нет нормальных icq мессенджеров?!
<Ilshat> о, есть оказывается официальный клиент для линуксов
<simmi> есть. Веб-интерфейс из браузера.
<dig> qutim чем не устраивает
<boris_t> qutim  глючный пока, осбенно с плагинами плохо друхит, или плагины с ним
<Ilshat> qutim не стабилен
<baronos[work]> Эмпати гуд аська)
<yacoov> ichessedichauf hallo ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> morgen
<yacoov> как ты?
<yacoov> земляк;)
<karlos_> Ilshat, меня пидгин устраивает
<karlos_> только не пойму как там всплывающие окна настраивать: место, размер, время показа
<karlos_> может кто занимался, тема стандартная
<Ilshat> karlos_: ну я вот сейчас тоже его использую. но он иногда теряет контакты. на самом деле в сети, но их не показывает. и неверно отображает в группах кол-во людей в сети
<karlos_> настчет потери контактов - была такая фигня с неавторизироваными пользователями
<Ilshat> karlos_: у меня и с авториз. проблемы. возможно из-за того, что на пингвинге открыты много соединений (жаба, irc и icq)
<IchEsseDichAuf> у меня есть питоновский скрипт, он должнен запускаться с правами суперпользователя для всех пользователей, как это лучше всего сделать?
<boris_t> настроить sudo
<boris_t> для пользователей
<gnoot> привет всем
<baronos[work]> Что то сломалось?)
<oxothuk> утра)
<gnoot> как в убунте убрать левую панель?
<baronos[work]> Убрать ни как, можно ее вниз переместить
<Umren> ага, защита от дурака теперь
<baronos[work]> Или поставить гном 3, но скорее всего он будет не по душе, кде можно воткнуть, или на 11.04 с гном 2)))
<simmi> или xubuntu-desktop там таких нет...
<Umren> проще смирится
<Umren> и непытаться далить панель =)
<baronos[work]> Да, лучший ввриант привыкать))
<SergeyIT> это мелочи - будет еще хуже
<baronos[work]> Будел линдус с панелью пуск и панелю юнити?)))
<baronos[work]> Будет**
<karlos_> один мой прогер знакомый только рад, я бы даже сказал в экстазе :), нововведениям в юнити, так что это все дело вкуса и привички
<baronos[work]> я от гш восторге)
<GnooT_> а разве нельзя все  с левой части перенести в доки
<GnooT_> и убрать ее к чертям
<baronos[work]> Нет
<GnooT_> плохо
<GnooT_> да как так то, должна как то убиратся
<GnooT_> а вообще какие плюсы у Ubuntu? после винды вообще неудобная ниразу
<GnooT_> даже плеера нормального нет
<SergeyIT> а он не нужен
<karlos_> <+GnooT_>, плеер aqualung
<karlos_> в стиле aimp и первых винампов
<mimoletom> Добрый день. При обновлении убунты до 11.10 только в одном месте через WiFi резко упала скорость (0.5мбит\0.08мбит) Подкажите в чем хотя бы примерно может быть причина?
<mimoletom> ipv6 уже отключил. вифи карта не Atheros
<nicloay> так.. а в ls -l  в 5й колонке это дескриптор? - и если он одинаковый у 2х файлов - это значит что это один и тот же файл - типа хардлинки ?
<nicloay> или я с названием напутал.
<baronos[work]> Вчера принесли системник и поставил хр на него, скорость загруки на винде 58кб/с , когда как тариф 1024, но, тут самое забавное в линуксе у меня 2048 получается, как так?)
<mimoletom> <baronos[work]> у меня обратная сиутация )
<portos> доброго утра всем
<nicloay> вечера
<baronos[work]> portos: Buenos dias)
<nicloay> блин.. видимо я имел параметр -i а не -l
<mimoletom> похоже на то. вопробуй проведи эксперимент - создай хардлинк и сравни номера
<User805[web]> Всем привет. Вопрос по убунте 11,10. Проблема с выбором часовой зоны. В убунте 10.04 без проблем обновился пакет tzdata и часовая зона выбралась как положено. А в 11.10 убунте, в настройках tzdata при выборе любой часовой зоны ничего не меняется. ОстаÐ
<mimoletom> <User805[web]> насколько я помню недавно закрыли сам сервер, который отдает информацию о часовых поясах. погугли, возможно причина в этом, а не в обновлении.
<baronos[work]> При установки выбрал пояс и не мучался.
<User805[web]> спасибо. Я тоже выбирал пояс. И при настройке, хоть +10 выбираю, время не меняется.
<User805[web]> но это только в убунте 11,10
<nicloay> мда.. -i дает это дело.. не дескриптор это а inode
<nicloay> а все файлы по in ode можно только через find найти ?
<Vasylii> Привет
<mimoletom> привет
<ihomos> привет можете помочь с настойкой почтового клиента?
<baronos[work]> Настойку только из спирта знаю)
<Vasylii> помогите. Мелочь, но бесит xubuntu 11.04 монтирует флешки фат32 с абракадаброй в названии файлов. как исправить
<Vasylii> нтфс флехи монтирует адекватно
<Vasylii> я имел в виду автомонтирование
<baronos[work]> !cp1251
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cp1251'
<ihomos> настройкой )) мне не нравится что при закрытии клиет перестает работать, тогда зачем он вообще отображается на верхней панели
<baronos[work]> ihomos: какой клиент?
<ihomos> от мазилы
<ihomos> убунту 11.10
<baronos[work]> ihomos: поставь дополнение firetray
<Vasylii> baronos[work]: это и был ответ по поводу флеш?
<ihomos> сейчас попробею, спасибо
<User607[web]> подскажите а как сделать так что бы убунту 11.10 без монитора не сваливалась к обычному терминалу, а так после перезагрузки графический интерфейс просто не появляется, на 10 такого небыло
<baronos[work]> Vasylii: не совсем)) блин я ссылку не помню, райден давал видео на плагин для наутмлуса, там локаль менять можно было, помоему канал линукс на ya.tv
<Vasylii> хм. я поищу. однако я прописал в фстаб. теперь нормально.
<baronos[work]> User607[web]: у компа нет монитора и он не грузит иксы?)
<ihomos> а еще проблемка - меня закалебал keyring, его можно удалить без последствий?
<Vasylii> авей
<baronos[work]> ihomos: это связка ключей которая?
<ihomos> возможно с ним емпати не запоминает пороли
<andrex> User607[web]: nomodeset пропеши в /etc/default/grub
<baronos[work]> ihomos: открой пароли и ключи, там на пароль правый клик и нижняя строка и меняй пароль на пустой
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, а как проверить работу фтп?
<ihomos> попытался сделать вышенаписанное, пороль требует которого не помню
<baronos[work]> ihomos: молодец!
<ihomos> я зная :)
<baronos[work]> SergeyIT: у тебя в 12.04 пароль администратора принимает в гуй приложениях (типа обновление системы)? А то у меня только через терминал работает. Ставил с нуля, ничего не менял в ос)
<wisplover> a
<wisplover> Hi . ребят поставил 10.11 хрипит звук погуглил нашел решение в гноме
<wisplover> как в юнити это решается ?
<wisplover> т.е 11.10
<baronos[work]> Удали пульсаудио и поставь альса
<wisplover> (:
<User607[web]> иксы работают а гуи нет
<wisplover> можно подробнее ?)
<baronos[work]> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<wisplover> thx)
<baronos[work]> Хмм, надо будет в будущем альсу в личку направлять)))
<baronos[work]> wisplover: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<greywalk> привет. такой вопрос - пытаюсь запустить приложение под вайном - выдает ошибку. как увидеть какая именно ошибка произошла?
<baronos[work]> Запустить в терминале wine /путь/имя_программы.exe
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], в 12.04 - все пока нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: там что нибудь кардинально меняли от 11.10? или только имя сменили
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, в среднем 20-30Мб обновлений в день
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то что там планомерно пересобираются пакеты под новую личину поняно. а в самих кодах что то меняется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего те же самые обновы прилетают и в 11.10
<baronos[work]> SergeyIT: Хмм, тогда попробую как ты, обновить 11.10, и поглядеть как будет с паролями)
<baronos[work]> Если что то рапортовать надо будет)
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, вряд в 11.10 будут так обновлять
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], ты с альтернейта ставил?
<baronos[work]> SergeyIT: да, 64бит поставил.
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], а альтернейт версию разве официально объявили готовой к употреблению?
<baronos[work]> SergeyIT: а вот не знаю, я ввел альтернейт и мне выдал ссылку, а если просто вводил download ubuntu 12.04 то на альтернейт не было ссылки
<baronos[work]> Может и вывели ее для теста)
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], она еще очень сырая, и думаю репорты еще и не рассматривают
<baronos[work]> SergeyIT: но она не отличается от десктоп которая в виртуалке.
<baronos[work]> Надо даты сравнить альтернейт и десктоп.
<baronos[work]> Альтернейт на 1 час раньше десктопа выложили
<greywalk> вот такая вот ошибка wine-а появилась http://pastebin.com/h1nmnCB9
<greywalk> есть шансы ее исправить? а то я погуглил - сложилось впечатление что она тыщу раз возкала и правилась. и вроде и закрыта. но все равно появляется
<baronos[work]>  еve онлайн чтоли?
<greywalk> да
<greywalk> в прошлый раз на прошлой системе - я тока тахому добавил - и завелась с полоборота. а тут...
<baronos[work]> greywalk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23787 ковыряй
<baronos[work]> Это не из-за оси это чего то не доставил для вайна скорее всего
<greywalk> baronos[work]: спасибо
<greywalk> да тока непонятно ж по простому что не доставил )
<baronos[work]> И это на будущее с вайном сперва туда и там искать инфу про запуск игр.
<andrex> а потом туда -> #winehq
<baronos[work]> )
<greywalk> че то не нашел я своей ошибки
<greywalk> как можно увидеть что нехватает вайну для запуска?
<greywalk> каким либо общим способом / методом и тп
<andrex>  /join #winehq - самы йобщий метод
<[Raiden]> с консоли пускай может быть ещё ключи повышающе вывод отладочной инфы есть
<baronos[work]> greywalk: там написанны способы запуска, попробуй их. Если не запуститься то не знаю
<baronos[work]> У тебя ати видео?
<greywalk> нет нвидия
<greywalk> msvcp80.dll
<greywalk> кажись этой штуки не хватает
<chapt> greywalk: http://goo.gl/PzLJV - это читал вообще?
<[Raiden]> а потом эти люди ругают линукс за зависимости пакетов...
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> подумаешь, дллки не хватает
<andrex> vcredist8.0 скорее всего
<dimm> привет народ!
<dimm> для каких целей у меня открыт порт 111 ?
<chapt> а вообще это не MFC ишная дллка?
<[Raiden]> nestat -antup
<[Raiden]> netstat -antp
<[Raiden]> |grep 111
<greywalk> мдя, таки была та длл в system32, там видимо какая то другая хня
<greywalk> в частности такая http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25966
<andrex> dimm: не знаю за чем ты его открывал) по у молчанию в бубунте все порты закрыты, вроде как
<greywalk> и гениальный ответ модератора по тому багу
 * baronos[work] wine зло.
<greywalk> да просто влом перегружаться чтоб поиграть 30 минут ) ну да ладно. спасибо за помощь
<[Raiden]> оставайся в винде
<chapt> greywalk: перейди по ссылке, я по ней настраивал с год назад
<chapt> вообще без проблем
<greywalk> [Raiden]: ты тока что написал неадекватное. и банальное.
<dmay> ну щи, в хроме настолько запилили безопасность, что теперь локально сохранённые хелпы читать нельзя >.<
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд это самое адекватное решение, если над оиграт ьв вин32 игры.
<dmay> неновести кусок
<baronos[work]> За то истину, хочешь играть без проблем оставайся там где это предусмотренно)
<dmay> [Raiden]: как всегда, разум и логика канала )
<chapt> [Raiden]: если учесть что даннаяи гра вообще имела нативный клиент под линуха, но в какой то момент его выпиили
<chapt> *выпилили
<dmay> что за игра то?
<chapt> eve online
<dmay> покупайте хамбл бандлы! ьам все игры под линукс есть же )
<chapt> хотя истинному пилоту евы, познавшему дзен клиент нафик не нужен ему хватает форума
<dmay> эм... ева... "поиграть полчаса"
<dmay> мне одному кажется что тут что-то не стыкуется? оО
<andrex> дней так 30
<greywalk> скилы выставить. чарый новый. ничего не может. ближе пару месяцев все будет именно 30 минут на выставить скилы
<dmay> greywalk: ничего ты не понимаешь
<chapt> очень даже стыкуется. я перед тем как бросить еву вообще 2 раза в неделю на 10 минут заходил
<dmay> greywalk: разработчики вайна спасают тебе жизнь же этой ошибкой!
<dimm> andrex, судя по тому как ты окончил свою фразу, ты не уверен в своих словах
<greywalk> дада
<greywalk> еще иногда гм-ы спасают жизнь
<andrex> ага может и лет 30
<andrex> не фиг деньги тратить на виртуальную фигню)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем. Подскажите как сделать что бы ffmpeg получал на вход видео файл ,а он на выход возвращал 3 файла jpg из видео.
<[v-8]_jupiter> кручу с ffmpeg -u 11.avi a1.jpg a2.jpg a3.jpg чтото не получается
<[v-8]_jupiter> извините ffmpeg -i
<[Raiden]> тебе ещё не мещает как-то указывать кусок или отступ от начала
<[Raiden]> первые 3 кадра вполне могут быть черным
<[v-8]_jupiter> А как правильно сформировать подскажи
<[Raiden]> я не делал, может погуглю позже.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Спасибо за подсказку , сам смогу погуглить
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<andrex> ffmpeg -i video.flv -an -ss 15 -vframes 1 -s 640x480 -y -f mjpeg screen_640_480.jpg  чёто типа этого
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Как изменить цвет текста под иконками на раб. столе?
<dmay> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> я чего-то не помню фон под текстом. Давно такого не видел
<[Raiden]> о каком де речь
<[Raiden]> ?
<baronos[work]> Поменять wallpaper и шрифты виднее будут)
<[Raiden]> в гном2 как-то включался фон под надписями, но по умолчанию нет.
<[Raiden]> в новых де тоже нет
<[Raiden]> хотя я может забаваю что-то, сидя в кде )
<[Raiden]> ы*
<dmay> разрядность систему какой командой в консоли посмотреть?
<dmay> *системы
<[Raiden]> uname -a
<dmay> thnx
<andrex> arch
<[Raiden]> uname -i
<dmay> так. а чтоб .deb'ы ставить нам надо нынче доставлять gdebi, так?
<baronos[work]> Dpkg вроде как
<andrex> dpkg -i *.deb
<[Raiden]> нет, точнее можешь доставить, но по умолчанию ставятся центром приложений, по даблклику
<[Raiden]> в юнити
<dmay> хром-дев так не ставится :/
<[Raiden]> у нас кедоводов qapt-deb-installer
<baronos[work]> dpkg -i chrom
<baronos[work]> Потом apt-get -f install
<dmay> оО
<andrex> жуть
<[Raiden]> dmay: а репа нету? смысл ыкачивать руками?
<baronos[work]> Вообщем на 32 вот так, а на 64 с обновлением и гш дабл клик
<[Raiden]> шутники )
<dmay> [Raiden]: оно само обновляетсяч же, реп не нужен )
<baronos[work]> Можно  и рер поставить
<baronos[work]> п*
<[Raiden]> dmay: а о чем тогда твой вопрос?
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: который? как поставить .деб, который мне дал гугели и который не ставится софтварь центром? )
<Onkeltem> Ребят, напомните как это известный анонимайзер для веба зовётся? ну, который еще вечно тормозит
<Onkeltem> сорри за ОТ
<dmay> netbeans нет в репакх? о_о
<dmay> Onkeltem: tor
<Onkeltem> dmay: точно! спс )
<[Raiden]> dmay: dpkg -i
<[Raiden]> njkmrj pfxtv nt,t lt, ueukf? tckb ns gbitim xnj lf;t htg yt ye;ty b jyj cfvj j,yjdkztncz
<dmay> [Raiden]: спасибо, но я уже with gdeby поставил )
<baronos[work]> dmay: apt-get -f install
<[Raiden]> только зачем тебе деб от гугла
<[Raiden]> если ты пишешь, что даже реп не надо, всё у тебя и так обновляется
<dmay> потому что хромиум фигня а фф вообще после 2.6 за браузер не считаю :\
<[Raiden]> про хромиум вроде небыл оречи
<dmay> [Raiden]: потому что чтобы хром обновлялся, его надо для начала поставить же )
<dmay> ета. ну и где в software center'е банально lamp развернуть?
<baronos[work]> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<dmay> а где синаптик??!?!?! О_О
<andrex> его убрали из дефолта
<andrex> aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<andrex> myql забыл
<andrex> s*
<[Raiden]> я кстати хромиум предпочитаю
<dmay> мде. юзерфрендли... в 7-ых версиях, емнип, были метапакеты под это дело
<[Raiden]> и может выше чушь сказал и под хром реально нету репов
<[Raiden]> лень смотреть
<User792[web]> всем
<User792[web]> чем в убунте можно дубли поискать?
<dmay> но синаптик..... как они могли???
<User792[web]> и как можно панельку слева на право перетащить?
<andrex> да и ща вроде есть sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<dmay> и аптитуды тоже из коробки не было??!?!
<User792[web]> про поиск дубликатов файлов никто не знает?
<andrex> хм я не помню может и небыло аптитуды
<dmay> синаптик предложил установить для тасксела
<[Raiden]> User792[web]: я знаю только fdupes
<User792[web]> я вот ещё fslint нашел
<User792[web]> фиг знает что лучше
<User792[web]> [Raiden]: а как панельку переместить?
<baronos[work]> User792[web]: ни как
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. где-то в инете видел хавту со страницу, как вниз пе реместить
<User792[web]> fdupes нету кстати в центре приложений
<User792[web]> мне в низ не айс. лучше в право, как на Х привык.
<[Raiden]> советую хфце , гном3 фоллбек + любой док, например awn
<[Raiden]> либо вообще кд
<[Raiden]> е
<User792[web]> ну погляжу пока это. красиво :)
<[Raiden]> или просто не спрашивайте меня про юнити )
<User792[web]> ничо. допилят
<baronos[work]> User792[web]: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html?m=1
<User792[web]> спс
<dmay> хм... оракловой явы в репах тоже нет, так?
<[Raiden]> User792[web]: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<[Raiden]> не успел
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.ru/8DSxfGb3
<User792[web]> спс
<[v-8]_jupiter> boot у меня не на lvm
<[v-8]_jupiter> чего ему то еще хочетсо
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: ты что в ручную ядро ставиш из дебов?
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: не. Я когда то ставил для nvidia драйвера самые последние , а сегодня вот не дает обновится
<[Raiden]> сча пару картинок покажу на тему панелей
<[v-8]_jupiter> теперь и софт не дпет ставить)
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1115/h_1321361307_5333490_3dc0407315.png , http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1115/h_1321361379_8169166_c95f4242f2.png
<dmay> [Raiden]: у тебя на всех скринах записка с "бекапиться пора". ты в итоге хоть раз бекапился? )
<andrex> он всегда бекапится, даже щас)
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/имя_пакета.prerm
<[Raiden]> dmay: да, но до того как написал записку :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: два типа людей, не забывай об этом ;)
<User612[web]> добрый день всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: а что за имя пакета всталять? Драйвера nvidia что я сам ставил или kernel
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<andrex> kernel
<andrex> а можеш и то и то
<User612[web]> пытаюсь поставить sudo apt-get install xl2tpd, выдает ошибку
<User612[web]> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр xl2tpd (--configure):  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1 При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  xl2tpd E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<User612[web]> не подскажите почиму
<artus> закрой синиптик
<User612[web]> что закрыть?
<[Raiden]> после  an error code (1) что-то ещё написано?
<artus> User612[web], читай http://ubuntologia.ru/
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, дарофф
<sharikoff> artus: у тя гмыло работает?
<artus> угу
<User612[web]> а за чем удалять sudo aptitude remove network-manager, если использовать xl2tpd
<dmay> лол, для того чтобы перезагрузить систему мне надо кликнуть в пункт Shut Down?
<User612[web]> я не понял зачем удалять
<User612[web]> совместно что не льзя
<Umren> [Raiden]: ты каждый день настраиваешь де?
<Umren> или это нормально вцелом для линукса и опасений не вызывает )
<dmay> лол http://www.mamp.info/en/index.html
<Umren> dmay: что лол?
<Umren> очень удобная штука
<dmay> маководы тоже люди, ага )
<Umren> а в чем заключается лол
<dmay> Umren: зануда и нытик :3
<Umren> есть хампп вамп денвер и прочая фигня
<Umren> мамп
<Umren> и причем тут лол?
<dmay> Umren: бубубубубубубу
<Umren> dmay: как там твоя семерочка? вычистил реестр?
<Umren> с утреца ;>
<[Raiden]> Umren: в смысле?
<Umren> [Raiden]: постоянно кие то изменения
<[Raiden]> Umren: а какие ты видишь изменения?
<Umren> ну посравнению с парой месяцев назад много
<Umren> панель по иному выглядит
<Umren> тема опять новая
<Umren> шрифты не помню %)
<[Raiden]> пару месяцев назад у меня была тема оксиген в другой раскраске и другие валлпаперы
<Umren> но эти нормально выголядят
<[Raiden]> и всё вроде
<[Raiden]> или я не помню
<Umren> dmay: как официальный представитель империи зла, скажи нам почему нокия за люмию 800 хочет так много денег?
<baronos[work]> Пепеплата за ось)
<artus> @voice Umren
<Umren> [Raiden]: а что делает вайновый ice book reader professional rus у тебя?
<[Raiden]> показывает мне книжки, что же ещё )
<[Raiden]> летом таскбар был ещё другой, классический, сча как в вин7
<Umren> крякал?
<[Raiden]> больше я не помню каких-то изменений в своём де
<Umren> ну не как в вин7, там получше
<Umren> несколько окон + нативные действия под приложения
<Umren> и еще цвет перенимают уникальный под каждый квадрат
<[Raiden]> ну, ок, похожий на тот  док, котоырй реализоали в вин7 :)
<Umren> это сусе?
<[Raiden]> это убунту
<Umren> а где сусе?
<[Raiden]> сусе у меня ест ь2 штуки, 11.4 на живом железе , и их роллинг ветка в виртуалке. Я  пока не решил стоит ли переходить туда. Для кде юзера там есть несколько плюсов.
<[Raiden]> но так де есть уже созданная привычка к деб базед  - это останавливает
<[Raiden]> в общем дистр другой , но тоже хороший
<[Raiden]> у них кстати релиз, толи завтра, толи послезавтра
<[Raiden]> в связи с этим они на дистровотче подвинули дебиан с 4 места
<Umren> ну дебиан мертв то давно уже
<Umren> не удивительно
<Umren> хотя я не думал что он мертвее сусе
<artus> @kick Umren срачики в другом месте разводить
<[Raiden]> Ну, не так уж мертв, если на сайте котоырй рейтинг по посещению страниц считает в первой десятке
<[Raiden]> Umren: [17:21:48] [[Raiden]]Ну, не так уж мертв, если на сайте котоырй рейтинг по посещению страниц считает в первой десятке
<Umren> в сусе гном3 уже?
<Umren> или они воздержались
<[Raiden]> Umren: вообще бывает что внешний вид я меняю несколько раз в день. Но сча я нашел то, что нравится уже приличное время...
<[Raiden]> гном3
<Umren> гном 3 еще пару лет разрабатывать надо
<[Raiden]> но я не удивлюсь если там и 2 можно будет ставить. По крайней мере кде3 там ставить можно, ест ьсоотв реп.
<dmay> Umren: у меня слишком хорошее настроение, чтоб разводить срачики, да и ехать надо. так что злобствуй один ^_^
<[Raiden]> Umren: теперь ты знаешь почему у меня не он )
<Umren> я пробовал пару раз
<Umren> даже 3.2
<Umren> ощущение глубокой альфы
<dmay> а нокия да, зажрались. беру омнию w в конце месяца 8]
<Umren> неточто беты
<[Raiden]> кедам как раз 2-2.5 года понадобилось, что бы реализовались и стабилизировались все фичи.
<[Raiden]> думаю тут так же будет. Ещё думаю, что расширения для гном3 могут остаться примитивными
<Umren> то как они ща ставятся
<[Raiden]> т.к. сложный софт на яве буде тпросто лагать
<Umren> это просто маразм
<Umren> у юнити мне кажется более светлое будущее
<Umren> ща более мение юзабельно уже
<[Raiden]> сча видео покажу, каким бы можно было сделать гном :)
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQOOOPZh6XI
<Umren> dmay: samsung рулит?
<Umren> экран маловат
<[Raiden]> если бы проект гном взял за основу компиз и какой-нибудь из развитых доков , в качестве заменителя 1 из панелей.
<[Raiden]> была примерно такая же сказка как на этом видео
<[Raiden]> и делать то надо было бы минимум вещей
<[Raiden]> была бы*
<dmay> Umren: омния 7 была самой адекватной железкой в первой волне
<dmay> (хтц я вообще ха телефоны не считаю, да)
<dmay> *за
<Umren> 512 рам смущает
<Umren> маловато уже
<stolzus> "dmay и понты". том третий
<Umren> и экран 3.7 всего, тоже мало
<Umren> ну и вп7 - софта 1/100 от аппстора и 1/50 от андроид маркета
<dmay> Umren: мало 3.7, бери ноту в 5, ога
<Umren> 5 много уже
<Umren> 4-4.6 ок
<dmay> stolzus: 8]
<Umren> яндекс все свои приложния под вп7 уже выкатил?
<dmay> 3.7 вполне себе достаточно
<Umren> под всеми я понимаю и я.маркет я.киноафишу я.метро и прочее
<dmay> карто-пробки и маркет есть, больше не интересовался
<Umren> ласт. фм скроблит напрямую?
<Umren> читалка аудиокниг есть?
<dmay> кстати о птичках
<dmay> 7 балов >.<
<artus> @kban Umren 3600 я наверно не доходчиво прошу ?  ну чтож
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> @voice dmay
<Zogar> аудиокниги это вообще тупик эволюции
<[Raiden]> Разговорчивый попался.
<[Raiden]> ну не совсем. Я помню как жил в липецкой области в деревне. А тогда была такая шутка, радиоспектакли. Фактически тоже что модель для сборки
<Zogar> их или в машине слушать, или на отдыхе, в комнате релакса под виски
<[Raiden]> И когда делать нефиг было - очень перло
<Zogar> а, ну вот. в деревне - самое то. ноль отвлекающих факторов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> голосовалка, если кто не видел
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/which-desktop-environment-do-you-use-in-ubuntu-11-10-poll/
<Zogar> в машине - даже спорно, я лично очень сосредотачиваюсь на деятельности, могу часто терять нить повествования
<[Raiden]> в машине уж точно ен стоит
<dmay> artus: ненуачо? человек интересовался, я его просвящал :/
<[Raiden]> дома можно, если можешь например слушать и в чате флудить или там, обедать
<dmay> аудиокниги и подкасты это ня в машине, да
<stolzus> что хорошего в подкастах?
<Zogar> ну и бывает так что хочется ускорить-замедлить без потери качества голоса, жаль что это нельзя сделать
<Zogar> иногда раздражает текущая скорость речи
<dmay> stolzus: интересные люди же
<[Raiden]> водила должен концентрироваться на вождении...
<dmay> но подбирать надо тоже с умом, канешн
<dmay> [Raiden]: по пробочкам, ога
<[Raiden]> )
<Zogar> мне бизнес-подкасты нра, про финансы, экономику
<stolzus> а, ну может быть. мне фуфло попадалось обычно :)
<dmay> если я буду концентрироваться на вождении в пробке, я через 10 минут начну убивать >_>
<[Raiden]> гг
<Zogar> про IT - уныло, я все сам и так знаю лучше тех кто эти подкасты надиктовывает
<dmay> Zogar: так бери не те, где два студента чота бубнят, а те, куда интересных дядяек и тетек приглашают
<Zogar> тут еще бывает такой момент - на какой "уровень" слушателя оно заточено. Бывает - на очень низкий, раздражает
<dmay> чот я на днях слушал, там человек про работу в амазоне рассказывал
<dmay> ну так выбирай внимательнее же )
<Zogar> dmay: приходится. Хотя в последнее время проще БизнесФМ, КоммерсантФМ слушать
<[Raiden]> я думаю всё же сначала имелись в виду художественные аудиокниги. А не новости )
<baronos[work]> Мда, баба украла 8млн и убегая с любовником оставила 10тыс ребенку))
<[Raiden]> жмотяра
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/neori14/obezglavili-ocherednogo-bloggera/
<[Raiden]> ужасы из мексики...
<|rapidsp|> затроллили чувака :)
<baronos[work]> Мексикосы суровые ребята)
<SergeyIT> не любят модераторов
<artus> наоборот, блогера выпилили)
<andrex> бан по мексикански
<baronos[work]> :D
<SergeyIT> artus, "...он был модератором сайта Nuevo Laredo "
<artus> SergeyIT, это не дает ему право тролить и офтопить на чужой територии )
<[koshka]> опана
<artus> дада
<[koshka]> ^_^
<artus> [koshka], 00
<[koshka]> не ждали ?
<artus> *))
<SergeyIT> artus, так может его модеры с чужой территории и замочили, а на наркомафию свалили
<[koshka]> омг.) забыла что нажимать надо
<[koshka]> а ну какой мне компилятор скачать?
<[Raiden]> нужный
<andrex> build-essential не ошибёшся
<[koshka]> andrex: спс
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<SergeyIT> [koshka], дельфи - гламурненько
<[koshka]> да мне си надо
<[koshka]> у нас си в универе
<[koshka]> че то я ставила, а че не помню ))
<[koshka]> впадлу же было готовиться к сессии. а тут 3 недели осталось) петух в попку клюнул :D
<SergeyIT> [koshka], codelite - простенько
<[koshka]> ок, уже ставлю) спс
<SergeyIT> [koshka], QTCreator - серьезненько
<[koshka]> вот точно. его я и ставила ) сейчас и увидела
<andrex> надобыло уж так начинать, посоветуйте, напомните, итд иде для си
<[Raiden]> kdevelop
<andrex> блин, ну почему нет никакого boxdevelop
<baronos[work]> Сижу и понять не могу, что так воняет тухлятиной на весь корпус, какой то отдыхайка положил сушиться краба, мало того он сам мерзкий, а еще вонючий)
<artus> baronos[work], отдыхающий?
<baronos[work]> artus: ну да, отдыхающий какой то.
<artus> baronos[work], да, отдыхающие они мерзкие )
<andrex> )
<[koshka]> еще какие
<baronos[work]> :)
<baronos[work]>  вроде у меня на лбу не написанно синоптик, а каждый спрашивает когда тепло)) был бы комп, распечатал "справки о погоде платные" )
<artus> baronos[work], в июле же
<baronos[work]> artus: в июле нормуль было, много девушек отдыхало, и погода шикарная была)
<baronos[work]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32304
<p0wS> Добрый день помогите пожалуйста вот тема с проблемой очень прошу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174680.0
<artus> p0wS, а по ссылке религия не позволяет пройти ?
<SergeyIT> p0wS, а какая проблема интересует?
<baronos[work]> Ему разжевать надо по пунктам, что надо сделать.
<spainal> Всем доброе время суток
<p0wS> не получается установить убунту на нетбук курсор моргает постоянно, решить эту проблему с помощью Gparted не получается, подскажите другие способы
<spainal> как поменять картинку загрузки в убунту 10.10
<spainal> разрешение
<spainal> и желательно саму картинку
<baronos[work]> Вот работает там злоось и пусть, а ты убунту поставить не можешь, а там потом вайфай, может видео, или звук, проблем будет не меньше. Имхо
<andrex> !nvidia | spainal
<ubuntuhelp> spainal: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<andrex> 1 ссылка в самом низу про разрешение
<andrex> spainal: sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-* sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth и вабще есть гугл
<sid_old> hi all
<spainal> andrex драва стоят все нормалбно когда убунту загружаеться вот эта картинка Ubuntu 10.10 большая разрешение большое и некрасиво все
<baronos[work]> Читать сообщения учимся))
<andrex> http://goo.gl/7gYgP - <--- по этой ссылки в самом низу статьи про разрешение сплэша тоесть этой картинки, чё не понятного то??
<p0wS> помогите мне
<baronos[work]> !Бог в помощь...
<baronos[work]> блин
<baronos[work]> !live
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu Desktop CD это так же "LiveCD", который можно запустить без изменения существующих файлов на вашем жестком диске. Особенно полезно для тестирования оборудования в совместимости, LiveCD включает так же установочную опцию.
<andrex> dd  в помощ
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<andrex> ку
<baronos[work]> Тыщ
<shenmue> xl2tp из за двух сетевух не может глючить?
<shenmue> никто таково ничего не слышал?
<baronos[work]> Был сегодня кто то с таким примерно вопросом)
<shenmue> странно. встроенная сразу подключилась. а реалтековская раза с 10
<baronos[work]> Емае, ну слов нету, клоунада. Все эти шоу типа пусть говорят, это напоминает древний рим "хлеба и зрелищь"
<baronos[work]> Ь-знак лишний))
<andrex> тролят нас по зомбо ящику)
<baronos[work]> Ахаха в мультфильме лунтик, дядя Шнюк - похож на робота злого из трансформеров :))
<yurau> фаефокс 8 будет в 11.04? как  думаете?
<MILLIONER> привет
<baronos[work]> Поставь ппа и будет 11))
<artus> yurau, ты неповериш, но он уже недели 2 как тут есть )
<yurau> artus: через ппа?
<artus> Версия: 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.2
<MILLIONER> Привет все друзья.. честно впервые тут.. как то неудобно. .никого не знаешь
<yurau> artus: странно уменя седьмой
<MILLIONER> а кто использует 11.10 версию?
<artus> yurau, да нет вроде
<artus> yurau, ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa-natty.list есть таки
 * baronos[work] хех)
<artus> yurau, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<artus> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<yurau> аа, сейчас заценю
<yurau> в инете предлагают ппа sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<artus> yurau, мне как то пофигу чего в интернетах предлагают) мне хватает )
<baronos[work]> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mozilla_team_firefox_next
<baronos[work]> MILLIONER: я использую 11.10
<shenmue> MILLIONER, дай денег
<baronos[work]> Хех)
<MILLIONER> Мне  нужна одна маленькая помощь.. незнаю как быть с нею.. причем с убунту уже полгода.. так понравилась что ппц..
<artus> !ask | MILLIONER
<ubuntuhelp> MILLIONER: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos[work]> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> испужалсо )
<MILLIONER> кому денег?:)
<baronos[work]> Донат мне)
<MILLIONER> ггг
<MILLIONER> вот вопрос "Проблема со входом в классический режим. У меня почему-то после включения или перезапуске ОС включается Юнайти. Как настроить запуск классического режима (без эффектов) по умолчанию?"
<artus> вобщето автоматом выбирается последнее окружение
<baronos[work]> Установи гном сессион фаллбэк
<yurau> MILLIONER: какая система?
<baronos[work]> 11.10
<baronos[work]> Тебе нужен классик как в 11.04 гном 2?
<MILLIONER> друзья минутку, а как отправлять сообщение  пользователю чата (не приват) в пидгиме?
<artus> поставить вичат
<baronos[work]> Гы)
<artus> ну и осилить кнопочку tab :)
<baronos[work]> MILLIONER: половину ника напиши и таб жми)
<MILLIONER> у меня классик уже стоит.. дело втом что поумолчанию у меня запускается Юнайти.. а вот интерфекс настройки экрана привествия я не нашел (кстати там какая -то новая.. еще не вкурсе)
<MILLIONER> не работает.. наверно.. а как так чтобы не переключать расскладку?
<baronos[work]> MILLIONER: еще раз, тебе нужен классик gnome 2 как в 11.04?
<MILLIONER> да.. я уже его установил
<MILLIONER> в 11.10 точнее
<MILLIONER> baronos[work]: вот и получилось:)
<baronos[work]> Что ты установил? gnome-session-fallback? Или просто выбрал классическиц вход в систеиу?
<MILLIONER> по умолчанию классика воообщще нету.. поставил пакеты gnome-session-fallback - классик и еще gnome-shell - шелл поставил ради интереса
<baronos[work]> MILLIONER: в 11.10 классик это юнити без 3D, если тебе нужен типа гном 3, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<baronos[work]> Гном2***
<MILLIONER> да, чтобы он поумолчанию запускался
<MILLIONER> baronos[work]: как быть?
<baronos[work]> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm-set-default -s gnome-session-fallback вроде. Но это если ты поставил этот фаллбэк
<MILLIONER> вроде?? :)) нужно еще проверить:)
<MILLIONER> а есть какая нибуть оболочка для настройки LightDM
<MILLIONER> модет там буде возможность настроить экран приветствия
<MILLIONER> ну.. проме проги смена картинки
<baronos[work]> Я сейчас не дома, с мобилы пишу, я у себя для гном шелла пишу в конце строки gnome-shell
<MILLIONER> и работает?
<baronos[work]> У меня да, и у меня юнити нету вообще)
<MILLIONER> ок.. проверю:)) ну и последний вопрос
<baronos[work]> Ты установил gnome-session-fallback?
<stolzus> lightdm настраивается кажись. какой-то прогой с ppa
<stolzus> только мало как настраивается
<baronos[work]> Я только картинку свою воткнул и все, остальное устраивает)
<baronos[work]> Хотя я ее не вижу автоматом грузится лсь)
<baronos[work]> Ось*
<MILLIONER> как быть со сдвигом которое возникает до загрузки экрана приветствия..  видюха у меня Нвидия.. и дрова тоже стоять.. а у файлику sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf нету соответствующих параметров
<MILLIONER> у меня она уже стоит:)
<MILLIONER> есть  тольео вот что
<MILLIONER> Section "Device"
<MILLIONER> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<MILLIONER> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<MILLIONER> EndSection
<baronos[work]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<MILLIONER> и все
<baronos[work]> nvidia-xconfig если память не изменяет
<andrex|off> http://goo.gl/7gYgP - <--- по этой ссылки в самом низу статьи про эту ерундовину дубль 3
<baronos[work]> Ыыы
<MILLIONER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739326/
<baronos[work]> Делай нвидиа-хконфиг и там появится много настроек
<baronos[work]> Хотя могут иксы сразу не запуститься
<MILLIONER> ну а что там настраивать? :))
<baronos[work]> По ссылке выше которую скинули
<MILLIONER> ммм... даже не знаю как быть.. не работает и все:(( ппц:(
<MILLIONER> ок
<[Raiden]> от нвидиа-хконфиг там 1 секция только появится
<MILLIONER> сомтрю
<MILLIONER> andrex: дело не в этом
<MILLIONER> дрова у меня уже стоять
<baronos[work]> У меня файл наполняется как мочевой пузырь)
<baronos[work]> Да не дрова емае учитесь читать то что к ссылке прилагается
<andrex> MILLIONER: у тебя картинка при загрузке сдвигается или весь экран?
<MILLIONER> да картинка немножко влево на 1-2 см
<andrex> гг разрешение увелич или монитор насторй, впринцыпе это не критично
<baronos[work]> В другой вход видюхи воткни монитор и все должно быть гуд
<MILLIONER> монитор у меня самсунг SyncMaster 940N 1280 на 1024
<baronos[work]> У меня такой же
<MILLIONER> скорее всего в частоте.. но где ее настроить.. не знаю
<MILLIONER> когда запускаеться - то сдвиг.. когда уже загружается рабочий стол - все нормально .. скорее всего разные режимы.. но где это искать - не могу найти ответ
<baronos[work]> У меня на одном входе сдвиг экрана, а на втором разрешение 640х480 или 800х600))
<baronos[work]> А видно не 9800гт???
<MILLIONER> что это такое?
<baronos[work]> Видеокарта nvidia  9800gt
<MILLIONER> а нет.. у меня интегрированая сек.. скажу
<MILLIONER> GeFonce7025
<MILLIONER> вроде так
<baronos[work]> как было сказанно выше это не критично можно пережить)
<artus> кетай штоль?
<MILLIONER> вижу сейчас частота 60 гц
<MILLIONER> не знаю.. у меня седьмая серия
<andrex> какаято видюха странная)
<baronos[work]> Маде ин чайна?))
<MILLIONER> сейчас .. вот GeForce7025/NVIDIA nForce 630a
<andrex> http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/nvidia-geforce-7025-7050.shtml
<MILLIONER> не знаю.. интегрированая в  АСУС
<MILLIONER> да она.. но сейчас нужно устранит сам сдвиг:)
<baronos[work]> Я забил на него.
<andrex> ну увилич разрешение картинки может исчезнет
<baronos[work]> Мне важно что ось грузится.
<MILLIONER> а что с памятью?:)))
<andrex> какой?
<MILLIONER> у меня максимум стоить.. уже некуда.. тут скорее всего в частоте монитора..
<aleksei`> всем ку
<only_you> http://mmaps.net/cl/ Календарь программиста
<MILLIONER> ну.. я о том что ты забыл:))
<andrex> у сплеша после установки дров разрешение 640 на 800
<MILLIONER> сплеш.. не понял
<[Raiden]> какая видокарта?
<MILLIONER> GeForce7025/NVIDIA nForce 630a
<[Raiden]> andrex: у тебя  разрешение сплэша слетело или у него? :)
<[Raiden]> я немного запутался
<andrex> у него)
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<andrex> да я ссыль давал как поправить у же три раза за всё время
<[Raiden]> в первом руководстве, читать про груб и плимут
<[Raiden]> целиком не обязательно
<baronos[work]> Там не сплэш там экран сдвигается.
<[Raiden]> а.. тогда незнаю
<andrex> ну сдвигается из за разрешения
<andrex> у жк мониторов есть память на режими при определённом разрешении впринципе можно просто моник настроить
<baronos[work]> Нажимаю кнопку авто подстройка и все норм, но уже в самой оси с двигается туда же где был сплэш
<andrex> но тут проблема, ось грузится быстро и моник настроить не успеет
<baronos[work]> Можно в консоль забежать там она сдвинута)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как там, кстати, последняя бетка работатает, флэш не падает, не глючит в целом?
<MILLIONER> ну и где в документации сплєшь ? вот это http://paste.ubuntu.com/739352/
<andrex> млин да причём тут ксорг
<stolzus> кстати, когда альфа 12.04 релизнется?
<MILLIONER> а добавля эти строки.. но потом рабочий стол вообще не загружался.. пришлось через Лайв СД востанавливать
<andrex> там по ссылке которую тебе довали в самом конце есть статейка как сменить разрешение сплеша
<MILLIONER> andrex: я честно говоря.. так и не понял.. обьясните если не слом
<MILLIONER> Исправление сплеш скрина Plymouth в Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04  вот это?
<andrex> да
<MILLIONER> у меня там все там нормалньно
<andrex>  тока своё разрешение ставь а не то что там
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вроде нормально работает, но не с бетой флэша.
<MILLIONER> уже там стоить
<Nor8> ок
<MILLIONER> а как там частоту прописать
<MILLIONER> так значить дело не в этом.. я уже ковирялся в настройках ГРУБ
<andrex> sudo update-grub
<andrex> sudo update-initramfs -u
<andrex> а это делал?
<andrex> а герцы ты там никак не поставиш
<baronos[work]> Позорник путин 400 "тыщ" говорит, где наглядный пример русского языка 400 "тысяч"
<MILLIONER> слушай.. я тут смотрю.. есть там еще файлики.. вот напримерь sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/00_header .. у примере стоить  GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1200 а у меня, только чо смотрю стоить авто .. исправлять?:)
<andrex> ну попробуй, хотя наврядле поможет
<artus> andrex, поставиш
<MILLIONER> а у файле sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ?
<andrex> тока 1280 1024 или меньше
<MILLIONER> ок
<[Raiden]> нет
<artus> хотя если вам смотреть на груб то да
<[Raiden]> почему только или меньше, любое можно
<[Raiden]> из поддерживаемых
<MILLIONER> дело идет о экране привествия
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> у меня например 1680х
<MILLIONER> ну ребята спасибо:)
<andrex> а у него моник не тянет больше 1280
<baronos[work]> Если что после переустановки увидимся)))
<MILLIONER> я еще поковиряюсь немножко.. да еще на танцы спешу:)) приятно было:))
<artus> с бубном? :D
<baronos[work]> Гыы
<andrex> ))
<MILLIONER> увидимся:)))
<[Raiden]> бб
<MILLIONER> да.. Белый танец:))
<MILLIONER> гг:))
<MILLIONER> Успехов вам!! И Побольшеееееее ДЕНЕГГ:)))
<andrex> не, я не понимаю, чё так людей нормальность всяких картинок при загрузке беспокоит
<baronos[work]> Кстати cups на имена не распростроняется?
<artus> натанцевался)
<Nor8> )) Бубен забыл
<MILLIONER> профилактика:))
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1115/h_1321378222_6200735_821b5076ce.png
<[Raiden]> на тему разрешений в грубе
<andrex> да в грубе то зачем оно, да ещё такое здоровое)
<[Raiden]> он потом может влияет на разрешени в консоли
<[Raiden]> сохрянять то которое в нем установлено
<[Raiden]> хотя это не обязательно
<baronos[work]> У меня стоит 800х600, оси очищены от предыдущих версий и проверки памяти)
<andrex> у меня не сохранял, как тока ядро начинало грузится сразу разрешение менялось на меньшее
<[Raiden]> у меня сохраняет.
<andrex> ну кубунту не понять, у меня она тоже странно работала)
<stolzus> update-grub?
<[Raiden]> )) у меня более 2 лт была не кубунта.
<[Raiden]> по линкам выше на руководство установки дарйвера написано как сделать
<andrex> ну мне это какбе не надо, не интересуюсь такими приколами
<baronos[work]> Вот фсб хитрые 80 человек в корпусе и ни одного в инете не нашел по фамилии с тэгом фсб)
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: http://www.rvb.ru/pushkin/01text/01versus/05misc23_36/1829/0724.htm
<baronos[work]> Ппц, я не удивлен что сша наших молодых агентлв ловит, то что наблюдаю это не федералы, под алкоголем сразу хвастываются своей дейтельностью а структуре
<baronos[work]> Ух ты, метод хитча идет))
<baronos[work]> Ни че такой макет юнити http://ubuntunews.ru/news/smartphone-tablet-mockup.html
<Sergey_IT>  baronos[work], не смог установить 12.04 на домашний комп. Надо ждать очередных обновлений, а то сейчас кривые.
<baronos[work]> Sergey_IT: и даже альтернейт не поставился?
<Sergey_IT>  baronos[work], я обновляюсь с 11.10, по-привычке... Просто подождать надо
<baronos[work]> видно что обновление на 12.04 проходит хорошо, и работает более менее. А вот с чистой, ты прав, надо ждать обновления.
<shenmue> yota юзает кто?
<Sergey_IT> baronos[work], альтернейт я не пробовал
<shenmue> net install
<shenmue> и нет проблем
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, 12.04? )
<shenmue> хм... раз нет образа то ставим через сеть минимальную ос предыдущей версии и апгрейдимся до следюющей
<shenmue> а далеее инстал убунту декстоп
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ты не поспешил случаем? )))
<UNIm95> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<baronos[work]> !1rules
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1rules'
<baronos[work]> Ой
<shenmue> барон баллуется рулесами
<shenmue> так и запишем
<Nor8>  Пусть почитает ))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, нет, репы же есть... вот если бы их не было, тогда да )
<Nor8>  И причем здесь репы..... Ну да ладно.
<baronos[work]> Да я забыл как скай вывел первое правило линуксойдо((
<baronos[work]> а*
<[Raiden]> и как оно звучит?
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, есть девственно чистый диск... и почему на него чего-нибудь не поставить... и не понаблюдать за процессом...
<baronos[work]> Если работает нелезь, как то так было.
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: МИнт лучше последний поставь, RC который.
<shenmue> работает - не трож
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: Заодно сделашеь пару скринов матэ.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, у меня 10.04 нормально работает
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ретроград.
<Sergey_IT> ну вот (
<Sergey_IT> обзываются (
<baronos[work]> )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Поставь минт, ты удивишься.
<Sergey_IT> да меня уже сложно удивить
<baronos[work]> Жаль что плазма актив только амр7 и выше поддерживает
<baronos[work]> Завтра попробую с гш разобраться, что то два ппа которые дополняют друг друга создают критические зависимости что libglib2.0 ломает, что потом гш не запускается)
<baronos[work]> О_о много "что" в предложении, косяк((
<stolzus> да будем же, господа, говорить на литературном русском
<Sergey_IT> какую литературу предпочитаете?
<baronos[work]> Поддерживаю.
<stolzus> Антона Павловича и Фёдора Михайловича :)
<shenmue> чем ремап сделать из бод линя
<stolzus> ну и Даню Ювачева, конечно же :)
<Nor8>  stolzus: А кто первых два? :-D
<stolzus> :)
<baronos[work]> Чехов и кто то)
<Nor8> Ахахаха
<stolzus> тот, кого не так давно google поздравлял :)
<baronos[work]> Достоевский ?
<stolzus> ага
<baronos[work]> Гугл труъ))
<Sergey_IT> Корней Иванович - конечно лучше
<[Raiden]> чем гугл? :)
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Когда гугль книгу напишет, тогда и посмотрим )))
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174800.0;topicseen
<baronos[work]> Это когда поисковику ИИ воткнут, будешь искать книгу Отцы и дети, а он будет пиарить свое творение)
<shenmue> чем ремап сделать из бод линя ?
<shenmue> baronos[work], кались трезвый =)
<baronos[work]> shenmue: к сожалению трезвый =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуйте дистрибутив в котором хорошо собраны kde
<shenmue> slackware
<stolzus> [v-8]_jupiter: этот вопрос на лор-вики является примером начала срача и повода для бана :)
<only_you> [v-8]_jupiter: opensuse же ну)
<baronos[work]> [Raiden]: а на скринах фирменный валлпапер гном 3)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> хорошо ) opensuse vs kubuntu
<[Raiden]> дейлибилд клементин http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1116/h_1321387426_9921409_98e6dabffc.png
<stolzus> [v-8]_jupiter: на сусе кеды всегда родными были. быть может и лучше там. попробуй
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пойду тестить
<baronos[work]>  клементин какой то станный, болеет чтоли?)
<baronos[work]> р*
<Nor8> Чем этот клементин хорош, кроме того, что похож на первый амарок?
<[Raiden]> треки с куе может в базу добавить как отдельные
<[Raiden]> и есть кнопочка случайный плейлист на 50 треков
<[Raiden]> визуализация ещё есть
<stolzus> важен был только первый пункт :)
<baronos[work]> !cue
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cue'
<baronos[work]> На лине диски ни разу не прослушивал, надо slayer протестить, в винде он показывал название треков
<shenmue> cue тоже недавно скачал. думал чо это такое выпало вместо обещщаных пирастко рапспространных треков. дид бифф открыл без проблем
<baronos[work]> Дид бифф консольный?
<shenmue> нет
<baronos[work]> Эх
<shenmue> хороший консольныый плеер это moc
 * [Raiden] np: Solar Fields - Discovering ( album: Movements  year: 2009 )
<baronos[work]> А он радио поддерживает?
<shenmue> понятия не имею
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1116/h_1321388841_1704099_6b34120d53.png
<shenmue> читай ман
<shenmue> хотя щас попробую открыть
<[Raiden]> дадите линк на радио - могу проверить )
<Nor8> Поддерживает
<Nor8> У него свой список же есть
<baronos[work]> А то вичат юзаю, да терминал вместо цп. Еще бы плеер с радио замутить.
 * baronos[work] пропустил фильм горец, в печали (
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?ud9u81 - услвоие надо поменять, когда поля диск нет он пишет unknown
<baronos[work]> Ппц тера нова идет а я предыдущую еще не смотрел((
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1116/h_1321389126_2228205_ceb40f8272.png
<shenmue> baronos[work], http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-29.png
<shenmue> играет радио
<baronos[work]> Класс, его видел часто в конки пихали, значит замутить попробую)
<[Raiden]> какая терра нова последняя?
<Nor8> 1.08
<baronos[work]> Ну 7 или 8 снйчас идет по первому мск время
<[Raiden]> ок
<baronos[work]> хаус не интересный 8 сезон пошел((
<Nor8>  Одна серия не показатель.
<[Raiden]> хауз уже поднадоел. Ощущение что сериал не про врача, а про клоуна
<[Raiden]> .и чем дальше тем больше )
<baronos[work]> Там уже 6 серия и все тоже самое, волчанка сэр)
<stolzus> энтропия накопилась
<stolzus> сериалы обычно либо скатываются в отстой, либо с первой серии отстой :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Они просто забыли, для чего вообще этот персонаж создали ))))
<baronos[work]> ))
<Nor8> А может и не знали ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> Что то отдыхайка свой бук так и не принес на починку))
<[Raiden]> про докторов scrubs ещё был.
<Nor8>  Да сериалов много, хороших единицы )))
<baronos[work]> Вооо кин классный)))
<Nor8> Какое?
<baronos[work]> По первому, там шварцнегер играет, и поц по билету в кино попал)
<ezh4> last action hero ?
<baronos[work]> Вроде да)
<aleksei`> хороший фильм
<aleksei`> ещё в детстве в кино смотрел )))
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlrD4Jjp_9g&feature=player_embedded  оффтоп, но интересно ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> как заменить планировщик I/O ?
<Nor8> В конфиге, а зачем? В убунту и так самых лучший прописан.
<[Raiden]> IchEsseDichAuf: cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> новый писать в этот же файл
<IchEsseDichAuf> это планировщик задач
<[Raiden]> для каждого девайса отдльно.
<[Raiden]> где глобально незнаю
<[Raiden]> нет, не задач
<IchEsseDichAuf> задач, задач
<baronos[work]> Красиво поднялся в воздух)
<[Raiden]> IchEsseDichAuf: ты путаешь
<[Raiden]> IchEsseDichAuf: набери команду, а поотм гугльни по названиям какие выдало
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок, а где планировщик задач переключается?
<[Raiden]> нигде, о нв ядре один cfs
<[Raiden]> только патчем и пересборкой
<[Raiden]> планировщиков ио вроде три
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, нооп, деадлайн и честный
<[Raiden]> и bfq - этот тоже только патчем\сборкой
<IchEsseDichAuf> сейчас себе поставил ядро с ним.
<IchEsseDichAuf> подвисают приложения, к примеру файерфокс висит с futex_wait_queue_me
<[Raiden]> я тоже им пользусь. но никогда тесты не проводил )
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<IchEsseDichAuf> да что там, половина приложений с этим статусом висят
<[Raiden]> чем ты смотришь?
<dmay> чего такое страшное ломаете?
<IchEsseDichAuf> gnome-system-monitor
<[Raiden]> ну короче я незнаю. верни как было , если думаешь что было лучше.
<MILLIONER> привет
<MILLIONER> друзья, как у убунту 11.10 сделать авто VPN при загрузке системі
<dmay> ололошенькилоло, в скайриме таки всё упирается в путешествие во времени. айм гоинг ту килл май грендпа! :3
<MILLIONER> кому деньги нужно?:))
<MILLIONER> ну
<MILLIONER> gh
<Nor8>  В ГШ основные панели каким образом переместить можно, знает кто-нибудь?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-16
<Lorgus> привет страна
<baronos[work]> Шалом)
<baronos[work]> Дебаты ща погляжу, на клоуна жириновского, хоть настроение с утра улучшится))
<baronos[work]> Что то у жирика фашисткая политика какая то
<baronos[work]> Наводнение в тайланде остановило производство HDD, диски подорожали, а где то вообще исчезли из магазинов.
<baronos[work]> А вот и локализед имейдж контакт, спс скай)
<Ilshat> а где прописаны права групп? вот есть admin. в файле про sudoers ничего про него не написано. но sud'ном может управлять
<dname> Здравствуйте. А каким образом можно включить стандартный gnome? а то не нашел. В экране входа есть настройки типа Ubuntu и Ubuntu 2D. Они не помогают. Стандартный это с верхней части меню, значки.
<baronos[work]> Зададут вопрос и убегут, кошмар.
<Fatal1ty> всем привет.. Можно вопрос по x64 ubuntu?
<boris_t> низя )
<Fatal1ty> ну нет так нет )
<chapt> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Fatal1ty> ок.. кто нибудь использует квагу именно bgpd на x64 есть ли проблемы при использовании? заранее спасибо
<WGL> Доброе утро!
<WGL> может уже обсуждалось. Проблема со временем. Ubuntu синхронизирует время через интернет. А там время неправильное. Что можно сделать?
<Ilshat> WGL: отключить синхронизацию
<|rapidsp|> обновиться
<Le9i0nx> там время правильное у вас настроено чтото(временная зона) не правильно
<synflag> privet
<synflag> https://secure.avaaz.org/en/save_the_internet_c/?alnSkcb
<synflag> please
<synflag> spaciba
<dimm> кто-нибудь использовал distcc ?
<Tonius> поствил 11,10 убунту... хочу выходить из MC через F10
<Tonius> а вместо этого сверху меню вываливается... как переделать.. раньше решалось галочкой в профиле терминала, мол отключить ускорители F10
<Tonius> теперь даже с этой галкой и без неё, один эффект
<MetallDoctor[web> Добрый день.
<MetallDoctor[web> Скажите, пожалуйста, у всех без плясок с бубном и ритуального жертвоприношения FireFox обновился до 8-й версии?
<MetallDoctor[web> Что, нет никого?
<MetallDoctor[web> joined/quit/joined/quit и никого живого. Или все пересели на Б-гомерзкие пропроретарные браузеры?
<User567[web]> здрасте народ
<SergeyIT> MetallDoctor[web, а какая проблема?
<MetallDoctor[web> ХЗ. Fx сам не поднялся до 8 версии, хотя ещё седьмую(Mozilla Firefox 7.0.1) поставил сам с репов.
<User567[web]> можете помочь с установкой убунты на нетбук?
<MetallDoctor[web> Хотя пора бы уже. Вот, спрашиваю, у всех так, может, репозиторий новый, или локальный косяк...
<SergeyIT> MetallDoctor[web, и что?
<FunkyPunky> подскажите плиз де скачать ubuntu-restricted-extras на флешку чтоб потом на компе с убунтой 11,10 поставить, а то на компе с убунтой нет интернета
<SergeyIT> MetallDoctor[web, может версия убунты старая, 8.04, к примеру?
<MetallDoctor[web> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-35
<MetallDoctor[web> Актуальный LTS.
<SergeyIT> MetallDoctor[web, в ней ФФ 2.6 еще
<SergeyIT> или 3...
<MetallDoctor[web> Да, если не подрубать официальный релизный репозиторий Мозиллы.
<SergeyIT> MetallDoctor[web, так это твои проблемы
<MetallDoctor[web> Т.е. у всех всё обновилось с ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable ?
<Karlos_> господа, а как включить в OpenOffice во всплывающих подсказках сочетания клавиш назначеные кнопкам (например, Ctrl+J для выравнивания текста по обоим краям), такое есть в LibreOffice и МS Office?
<Tonius> так как выходить из MC через F10 ?
<SergeyIT> 0_0, а у меня ФФ 9.0 )
<MetallDoctor[web> 9.0 это бета.
<MetallDoctor[web> Значит подключен найтли репозиторий, видимо.
<|rapidsp|> нда... без восьмого фокса нет жизни... просто жуть... :)
<left_behind> привет ребяты!) А может кто нибудь подсазать как ломаность изображения убрать при перетаскивании окон в 10.04?
<left_behind> мне вот думается, что в компизе надо что то отключать
<SergeyIT> странно, но не написано, что бета, написано для убунты
<|rapidsp|> то что бета для всех, для убунты - релиз :)
<SergeyIT> а чего писать-то, если это 12.04 )
<left_behind> ну блиииин :(
<MetallDoctor[web> В 8-й версии добавили несколько вкусностей типа интеграции кода сайтов в контекстное меню. Ещё допилили интерфейс и прочее, прочее, прочее...
<SergeyIT> кому это надо, а кому и нет...
<MetallDoctor[web> http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/history.html Во. 9ка это не найтли, это бета.
<MetallDoctor[web> Скажи ещё тот разгон явы и экономия оперативки, которые они в 7-ке запилили нафиг не надо.
<SergeyIT> MetallDoctor[web, так поставь, в чем проблема?
<left_behind> ну подскажите, как можно решить проблему с ломаными окнами в ubuntu. я вот щас gnome shell установил, в нем нет такой проблемы. все гладко и красиво выглядит
<Karlos_> <left_behind> , попробуй эффекты выключить
<CARCASS> привет вам. Если не трудно, гляньте сюда http://goo.gl/2EFg9 - у меня проблемка в lubuntu 11.10
<CARCASS> короче говоря, какое бы разрешение и частоту ни делал бы в xlrandr - до перезагрузки всё норм, после перезагрузки - правая и нижняя граница окон и рабочего стола убегают за пределы экрана примерно на 50 пикселов. А может и больше
<CARCASS> lxrandr*
<boris_t> xorg.conf в студию
<CARCASS> boris_t, нет такового
<CARCASS> есть какие-то файлы в /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<CARCASS> но среди них нет ничего, относящегося к настройкам дисплея
<boris_t> ну вот в этом то и проблема, драйвер просто не правильно определяет, разрешение монитора и развертку, надо ему помочь
<boris_t> Xorg -configure
<CARCASS> хех, остановил lxdm, монитор вообще вырубился
<CARCASS> а без этого Xorg -configure не сделаешь
<boris_t> ну вручную напиши
<boris_t> загугли по запросу "xorg.conf"
<CARCASS> ладно
<Karlos_> можно как то сервисные сообщения отключить, вошел/вышел которые?
<stolzus> Karlos_: клиент какой?
<Karlos_> веб чат
<stolzus> тогда не знаю. думаю, что нет. на xchat можно
<Umren> yo
<Umren> юникод тест o_O
<SergeyIT> Karlos_, это главные сообщения на канале, остальное - флуд
<andrex>  в вичате игнорится i\o так  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<andrex> но мне кажется это не очень хорошо, так как если человек убежит ты даже оь этом не узнаеш и будеш дальше ему писать
<Karlos_> <SergeyIT>, это многое проясняет. <andrex>, дык можно в окне справа увидеть есть ли он, я в веб чате пока что...
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/android/7007755
<chapt> [Raiden]: читал, полный идиотизм
<andrex> ну надо же побольше потентных фич по напихать в спо, вот и творят всё что вздумают
<[Raiden]> У мс патентов много. даблклик, постраничный скроллинг.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> всегда могут найти как докапаться
<[Raiden]> патенты на софт должны умереть
<andrex> нет мс не т потентов)
<chapt> crf;tv nfr gfntyns yf cjan ljk;ys rfr nj ghtj,hfpjdfnmcz
<chapt> скажем так, патенты на софт должны как то преобразоваться
<chapt> например: действие патента - полгода
<Ilshat> импатенты
<andrex> не лучше уж тогда по методу написания, если фича реализована по другому чем запатентованая то на неё уже не распостраняется)
<Ilshat> вообще должны быть сроки. к примеру патенты на мед. препараты макс. 10 лет.
<[Raiden]> есть ещё патенты на лекарства. Тоже имхо дуратская штука.
<Umren> Ilshat они есть
<andrex> веницианская республика зло
<dmay> о, у вас тут патентосрачик?
<dmay> а вы в курсе, сколько стоит разработка софта, и уж тем более разработка, тестирование и запуск производства нового лекаства?
<umren> dmay: сколько? поведай о гуру
<umren> dmay: так почем рыба?
<User918[web]> где можно скачать deb-пакет synaptic?
<umren> вариант с аптитудом не подойдет? :)
<User918[web]> в 11.10 его тупо нету. тока апт. а очень хочется синаптик))
<andrex> apt-get install -d synaptic
<dmay> User918[web]: внезапно sudo apt-get install synaptic
<User918[web]> в смысле апт-
<User918[web]> на машине с ubuntu нет нета)
<User918[web]> т.е. ((
<simmi> в mint он по умолчанию есть?
<User918[web]> на другой машине инет есть, но он под хэпэ. где я могу качнуть deb-пакет(ы) synaptic?
<User918[web]> про минт не знаю, ибо убунту у меня. 11.10
<umren> dmay: omnia w 8 гигов всего, для нищебродов?
<dmay> User918[web]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dmay> umren: а тебя я скоро в личный игнор добавлю. уж больно растолстел :/
<umren> лол
<umren> я серьезно говорю вобщем то
<umren> 8 гигов это очень мало
<[Raiden]> синаптик без инета можно подумать, что очень нужен.
<dmay> umren: ты fullhd с телефона смотришь чтоль?
<simmi> зависимостей еще 15 качать...
<dmay> у меня на текущей омнии 3 из 8 свободно
<andrex> User918[web]:  а ч хп нет расшарить, скила не хватает?
<andrex> с*
<TNH> не первый день решаю проблему с нетбуком ,при зависании на 1-2 секунды все папки, диски,документы становяца безымяными документами,я скрин на канеле скидывал мне сказали что проблема в обоях- большое разрешение,но  при смене обоев это не помогло
<TNH> на канале *
<umren> dmay: музыку слушаю, аудиокниги, софта много, 8 гигов это не серьезно
<TNH> помогите кто сталкивался с  такой проблемой
<umren> 16 минимум для комфорта
<simmi> TNH какой DE?
<[Raiden]> слушай музыку и читай
<[Raiden]> хватит 8 гигов
<umren> не хватит
<TNH> ububntu 11.10
<umren> simmi: подозреваю что Юнити
<User918[web]> одного пакета gsynaptics  хватит? или ещё чего-нит надо? извиняюсь за возможно глупый вопрос.
<simmi> ну... так на нетбуке глючным юнити не место. lubuntu-desktop в самый раз.
<andrex> User918[web]: смотри инфу о пакете там зависимости должны быть
<SergeyIT> User918[web], так все таки зачем синаптик на машине без инета?
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну можно с другой машины с синаптиком и с нетом пакеты ставить на машину без нета
<umren> dmay: + там еще корпус убогий, люмиа 800 из поликарбоната покруче будет и там 16 - уже ок
<umren> dmay: и самый главный вопрос, там есть горилла гласс? я на офф сайте упоминания не увидел
<SergeyIT> andrex, а не проще нет сделать?
<User918[web]> SergeyIT - второй день работаю в убунту. сначала хочу разобраться в ней получше. и научиться ставить приложения вручную. пока не получается. начать хочу с synaptica
<andrex> ну может ему скила мало с хрюши интернет расшарить, фиг знает
<dmay> umren: я лично музыку слушаю либо с компа, либо в машине, на телефоне ездят либо акниги либо подкасты. 8 гигов хватает по уши.
<dmay> а люмия фигня, я лучше железки ждал ( даже фронткамеры выпилили
<umren> dmay: корпус решает, в омниа w он уг
<dmay> а горилагласс. за самолед можно простить и не такое ) самсунг ещё долго им всех троллить может )
<umren> dmay: и че? в сгс2 и самолед и горила
<dmay> umren: в сгс2 ведроид :\
<umren> dmay: ну кроме того 16 гиг + сд карта
<umren> dmay: полный оверкилл
<UNIm95> ура. опубликован список патентов за которые мелкософт стрижёт бабло с андроидо-фонов
<umren> читали
<umren> они ниского не стрегут бабки
<umren> самсунг хтц выпускают по 1 телефону на вп7 в год и ниче не платят
<umren> такой договор
<simmi> зависимости Синоптица... http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1116/h_1321444911_9591801_922e118208.png
<umren> типа кросслицензирование технологии :)
<andrex> а не проще так http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/synaptic
<User918[web]> andrex - а имеет значение порядок установки этих пакетов?
<dmay> umren: [стандартный вброс что андроид на любом железе тормознее и сырее вп на кастомном специально подобраном]
<dmay> ну и да, разница в цене же
<umren> dmay: 2 тыщи то?
<andrex> User918[web]: dpkg -i *.deb и всё само должно встать
<dmay> umren: эт ты где сгс2 за 17р нашёл? гопники во дворе предлагали чтоль? оО
<umren> dmay: как насчет стандартного вброса что большинство приложений в вп7 не наследуют идею метроUI?
<User918[web]> andrex  - неважно какой из них я пропишу в команде?
<umren> dmay: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7012977&hid=91491&show-uid=526596313214451701
<dmay> umren: он не стандартный, он пока ещё относительно новый )
<dmay> ну. средняя - 23
<umren> 21850 неплохо ты округляешь
<umren> изи он показывает по казани?
<umren> ;или
<andrex> User918[web]: *.deb это все пакеты а дпкг сам решит чё да как, да вабще хватит фигнёйстрадать делай нет
<dmay> или надо просвящать, что это на конторы, где на 15-20% дешевле среднего продают?
<umren> это серый
<umren> и ростест
<umren> евротест и ростест разница
<umren> тебя надо просвещать что такое ростест? :)
<dmay> чочо? какаие 22? http://screencast.com/t/r0GlcR9qngVP
<User918[web]> andrex ок) слушай, а по трафику скока выйдет мне синаптик?
<umren> dmay: http://i.imgur.com/UFo4Q.jpg
<umren> видимо это у тебя в казани выше цена
<umren> показывает локальные цены
<User918[web]> andrex - я на сахалине живу, тут дальсвязь монополист почти и ценник лупит ё-моё
<dmay> umren: так ты теперь ещё и макоё^wвод??!7 не я тя точно заигнорю XD
<andrex> 2 316 kБ примерно, ну у меня так
<User918[web]> andrex пасиб) счастливо!
<umren> dmay: лучше реестр почисть, полегчает
<umren> dmay: еще советуют молиться перед сном, чтоб с утра семерочка завелась
<dmay> umren: толсто. и anyway, +-рубль из 23... эт не серъёзно
<umren> dmay: как то всегда ебей роднее был
<umren> dmay: там то ищо меньше
<dmay> так там и омнии дешевле будут )
<umren> хз глянуть надо, но без гориллы и 8 гигов это фигня
<umren> омниа 800 круче намного
<dmay> ещё скажи что без сдшек оно никому не надо ;)
<umren> не обезательно
<umren> если 16 можно без сд
<dmay> лень мне скрин зюна с контентом телефона делать :/
<umren> наверное потому что зуне еле еле запускается?
<umren> а вдруг bsod ;) правильно мыслишь
<Cash> помогите пожалуста
<umren> с чем?
<Cash> как можна с убунту потключится mysql у хостинга
<Cash> напремер я знаю логин и пароль phpmyadmin
<umren> hosting/phpmyadmin ?
<Cash> мне надо через убунту
<umren> mysql —host=hosting -u user -p
<Cash> не получается
<simmi> sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<Cash> root@cash-Vostro-1400:/home/cash# mysql —host=shov-shuv.uz -u user -p Enter password:  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) root@cash-Vostro-1400:/home/cash#
<Cash> устанавливаю sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<Cash> все установил , что дальше ???
<umren> а ты уверен что на хостинге майскьюэль настроен доступ по сети?
<Cash> да
<Cash> через php dumper
<Cash> у меня получилась
<Cash> скачать sql
<umren> dmay: zune - windows only? wtf?
<dmay> umren: для джобсобоев есть win phone connector, он в итюнс встраивается, если ничего не путаю
<dmay> хотя хз
<umren> dmay: биллибои не умеют кроссплатформенно? совсем забыл ;/
<dmay> umren: угу. яблоиндусы тоже - аппель ремоте десктоп, внезапно, только под мак
<dmay> а это гораздо более нужная вещь, чем зюн
<umren> dmay: индусы? я думал они тока в .net
<dmay> они везде :/
<dmay> и таки да, растолстели вы, батенька. раньше как то поизящнее были...
<dmay> неужели маки так плохо влияют на коммуниакционные способности? (
<umren> Cash: как самый простой вариант залогинься по ссх на сервер
<Cash> почему с пхп дампер работает а с mysql-admin
<umren> dmay: fight fire with fire
<Cash> это вопрос UMREN
<simmi> а там порт mysql сервера открыт для доступа?
<umren> вопрос актуальный)
<Cash> ищи exploit
<ASTIN_UA> всем привет
<ASTIN_UA> народ, кто может помочь с настройкой squid
<ASTIN_UA> transparent
<ASTIN_UA> не могу понять, что не так делаю
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем! Подскажите пожалуйста, как в юнити на панель что слева, перетащить папку? Чтобы она была не на раб. столе, а в той панели
<Lurc89> привет всекм
<ASTIN_UA> народ, плиз, помогите, срочняк проксю поднять нужно
<umren> Cash: закрыт порт внешний мускуля
<Cash> уже закрыли
<Cash> спасибо
<umren> всмысле уже закрыли? ты же хотел зайти
<umren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740161/
<ASTIN_UA> прокся пока работает только если прописать ее явно в браузере. помогите настроить работу в транспаренте
<ASTIN_UA> плиз
<umren> ASTIN_UA: #squid #debian-ru
<ASTIN_UA> плиз?
<ASTIN_UA> эм... там рус?
<Lurc89> гаспода , есть проблема , нужно прокинуть порт чтоб через iptables для видеонаблюдения
<Lurc89> вроде прописал -A PREROUTING -d ip сервера  -p tcp -m tcp --dport 41685 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.200:41685
<Lurc89> чего то не работает
<Greg0ry> ццц
<ASTIN_UA> #squid
<ASTIN_UA> а
<Greg0ry> всем привет видно мои сообщения
<ASTIN_UA> как перейти на другой канал? через вебчат
<Greg0ry> ааааа???????
<andrex> ASTIN_UA: /join #foo
<Greg0ry> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andrex> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
 * [Raiden] надул andrex насосом и ANDREX улетело высоко в небеса!
<Greg0ry> парни!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Greg0ry> видно мои сообщения?????
<[Raiden]> да
<andrex> [Raiden]: зачем так жестоко
<[Raiden]> )
<chapt> ух ты, шарик
<andrex> ну просто чел пишет текст не несущий некакой смысловой нагрузки, а это как бе не по правилам
<umren> dmay: xbox360 > ps3?
<User801[web]> День добрый, помогите нубу: не могу запустить minecraft (http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3816214) - У меня 11.10 и я с центра приложений скачал и поставил Java 7 Runtime
<User801[web]> Помогите пожалуйста :)
<dmay> umren: понятия не имею. но скайрим есть под обе, а кинект толькео под хбокс
<User801[web]> vlad@Vlad-Laptop:~$ cd /home/vlad/.minecraft vlad@Vlad-Laptop:~/.minecraft$ chmod +x ./start.sh vlad@Vlad-Laptop:~/.minecraft$ ./start.sh Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/client/Minecraft Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.client.Minecraft 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217) 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) 	at
<umren> dmay: кинект киллер фича?
<User801[web]> Вот консоль
<dmay> User801[web]: купил?
<User801[web]> Неа :), торрент
<User801[web]> Попробую, потом куплю релиз
<User801[web]> Он 18 выходит
<dmay> User801[web]: грязный воришка :/
<umren> dmay: на нем игры "нормальные" появились? ради чего стоит брать кинект?
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User801[web]> dmay, не подумай не правильно
<dmay> umren: понтоваться же! а как под хюокс скайп выпустят так вообще, все телочки твои )
<User801[web]> неправильно*
<User801[web]> Так подскажите пожалуйста, что мне делать
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши. Не видел я майнкрафт
<dmay> User801[web]: скачал хз что хз где - иди спрашивай почему ононе работает там где скачал
<User801[web]> У всех работает, просто я может криво запускаю :)
<chapt> а запускаемый файл точно исполняемый?
<[Raiden]> да, по логу видно что запускается
<User801[web]> Стоит Java 7 и 6
<skai-falkorr> скачал открытосусю - не забудь отдать ее обратно
<User801[web]> Запуск скриптом start.sh: cd /Путь/к/скрипту chmod +x ./start.sh ./start.sh
<User801[web]> Так и сделал
<User801[web]> После установки явы ребутился
<skai-falkorr> у человека стоит две явы.и он удивляется, что ниче не работает
<skai-falkorr> господи помилуй наши грешные души
<User801[web]> Ну как две явы
<User801[web]> Из центра я ставил одну
<User801[web]> Честно
<User801[web]> 7-ую
<stolzus> :)))
<User801[web]> 6-ая поставилась сама
<skai-falkorr> 7
<skai-falkorr> нюню
<skai-falkorr> в старых релизах не было еще 7
<Zogar> выпиливай всю яву и ставь последнюю
<skai-falkorr> в новом явы нет, ибо лицензия отозвана
<skai-falkorr> либо у тебя не убунта и ты идешь лесом.либо ты нам врешь
<skai-falkorr> и тогда идешь лесом, ибо если врешь - помощь тебе не нужна
<skai-falkorr> итак?
<Zogar> наверное арчик )
<stolzus> если только он ppa не подрубал какой с 7-ой
<Zogar> я могу подсказать, в принципе
<skai-falkorr> ппа с 7 нет пока
<skai-falkorr> есть с 6
<Zogar> я на арче сидел долгое время
<skai-falkorr> и мона вручную ставить
<User801[web]> http://habrastorage.org/storage1/e8f3006b/84886fd8/f0b653e2/f44b189f.png
<stolzus> а, да
<skai-falkorr> но раз он юзает цп - то врядли с ппа связан
<skai-falkorr> понятно
<skai-falkorr> опенждк он приравнивает к яве
<skai-falkorr> сан в гробу переворачивается
<User801[web]> Я говорил, что я нуб :)
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: ставьте яву, батенька
<stolzus> да, всё благополучно выяснилось :)
<User801[web]> На убунте (и вообще на линуксе так мало сижу)
<User801[web]> Как ставить?
<User801[web]> Скажите пожалуйста.
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html
<skai-falkorr> читай
<skai-falkorr> плачь
<skai-falkorr> скушай печеньку
<skai-falkorr> снова плачь
<skai-falkorr> снова читай
<skai-falkorr> потом ставить можно:)
<User801[web]> :)
<User801[web]> Спасибо
<dmay> печать-настройка принтеров в Инструментах разработчика. мдэ.
<dmay> skai-falkorr: поощряешь пиратство поганием пиратам? о_о
<dmay> *помоганием
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а че он спиратил?
<stolzus> это не пиратство
<skai-falkorr> dmay: или ты думаш, что отзыв лицензии для предустановленных пакетов явы в дистры меняет лицензию на распространение исходников и их сборку?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не ну тыж не такой уж и упоротый же был
<dmay> skai-falkorr: так он сам сказал что скачал майнкрафт с неизвестного торрента, собранный неизвестными умельцами
<User801[web]> Пиратство то, что я майнкрафт с торрента скачал
<dmay> и он теперь, внезапно, не запускается
<User801[web]> Ну как неизвестный, его на хабре увидел
<User801[web]> Этот торрент
<skai-falkorr> dmay: меня тут не было
<User801[web]> А там дурачков маловато
<stolzus> dmay: он и не помогает майнкрафт ставить :)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: я не про яву. оракл каки, да )
<skai-falkorr> вово
<chapt> User801[web]: и что? более чем уверен, что клиент маинкрафта распространяется фришно
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я ж грю.сан в гробу переворачивается
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ага.а цена в 20 евро - это так
<chapt> далеко не весь контент на торрентах пиратский
<User801[web]> chapt Лицензия майнкрафта на бету - 14.99 евро, на релиз - 20 евро
<skai-falkorr> chapt: клиент тока для классика. майнкрафт версии 1
<User801[web]> Вот и решил потестить
<User801[web]> А потом купить, ежели понравится
<skai-falkorr> а вот для адвенчур мода надо покупать
<chapt> за сам клиент? или с клиентом ключ еще впридачу идет?
<User801[web]> А скажите пожалуйста майнкрафт версии 1
<skai-falkorr> но ить люди нищие у нас.им 15 евро жалко
<dmay> нет там ключа. там есть учетка на ихнем сервере
<chapt> который на какой то срок игру дает
<User801[web]> Как легально скачать и поигарть?
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ахз
<skai-falkorr> chapt: они в редиме бета меняли цену уже
<dmay> User801[web]: купить?
<User801[web]> skai-falkorr денег своих нет, маловат еще работать
<skai-falkorr> и сроки лицухи
<chapt> маразм просто за сам клиент 15 евреев просить
<User801[web]> dmay кто-то сказал, что клиент для 1-ой версии - фришный
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: я работал в 14 лет.када захотел хороший комп.пошел.и за лето заработал
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дети.вечно у них лотмазки
<dmay> User801[web]: в браузере, батенька, в браузере. и в классической версии.
<User801[web]> chapt Они за бесплатно майнкрафт разрабатывают, но учитывая, что по 15 евро уже оплатило 4 000 000 людей, то нехило они заработали
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а как по твоему за прогу требовать деньги, хотя прога и ниче не может особого - эт маразм?
<User801[web]> dmay Ну браузер это не то, наверное
<skai-falkorr> лицорука.жопеге
<skai-falkorr> за бесплатно
<dmay> User801[web]: http://www.minecraft.net/classic/play
<skai-falkorr> а разработчики должны завтракать радугами наверное
<skai-falkorr> и жить под кустом
<stolzus> ну это их право. сколько требовать за игру.
<stolzus> как и твоё право - покупать или нет
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: ты что.его силой заставляют воровать:) небось опять едро виновато:)
<stolzus> :)
<User801[web]> Да знаю я, что виноват и поступаю плохо
<dmay> skai-falkorr: конечно. тут "государство не выделяет денег на детей!" же )
<User801[web]> Да только нет у меня 15 евро
<User801[web]> А если понравится, то как-то накоплю :)
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: иди работать, нахлебник
<dmay> а если заработать?
<User801[web]> skai-falkorr ровно через 5 лет
<User801[web]> Почти ровно
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты что.дети не могут работать:)ядро опять виновато:)
<skai-falkorr> а через 5 лет он сразу директором банка станет:)
<[Raiden]> можете ещё maintest посмотреть
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не стоит.я смотрел.не стоит смотреть
<User801[web]> dmay Вы мне кинули ссылку http://www.minecraft.net/classic/play, но там нету клиента :)
<dmay> охщщщщиииииииии. так это-ж один из этих школоло которые загаживают любой б-м популярный сервер!
<dmay> теперь это классовая неновисть!
<User801[web]> Кто знает, где официально бесплатный майнкрафт найти?
<User801[web]> Ох господи
<skai-falkorr> хотяяяяя
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дай ему сцылошко.пусть понаслаждается
<User801[web]> Мог бы и посчитать за оскорбление, да только смысл
<User801[web]> Я не собираюсь в мультиплеер играть
<User801[web]> Если понравиться бесплатный майнкрафт, на нем и останусь и не буду пиратки качать
<chapt> а что, школьник уже считается оскорблением?
<User801[web]> Я на винде то только играл в одну игру - ТФ2, и то, когда она бесплатной стала
<dmay> это не оскорбление, это констотация факта. на сервере где появляется два подростка через два дня становится невозможно играть :/
<User801[web]> Школоло, который загаживает сервер - оскорбление, школьник - нет
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ну мало ли что у нового поколения считается оскорблениями.
<skai-falkorr> chapt: у них сча все незнакомые слова считаются оскорблениями
<skai-falkorr> а поскольку знакомых слов меньше, чем у эллочки людоедки - тут вообще дышать оскорбительно
<User801[web]> dmay Вероятно я повторюсь, но в мультиплеер играть я не собираюсь и плюс открою вам тайну, не все подростки - школота
<skai-falkorr> dmay: и не все вантузятнеги - достойны биореактора:-Р
<skai-falkorr> хотяяяяяя
<User801[web]> Ну вот что за ерунда, где бы не сказал свой возраст, так сразу школота или уже явные оскорбления
<chapt> :)
<skai-falkorr> chapt: хмммм...а когда мы успели явные оскорбления высказать по отношению к нему?
<User801[web]> Нет
<chapt> забавно
<skai-falkorr> ну кроме того, что он ленивый нахлебник, ищущий оправдание воровству:)
<User801[web]> Можно высказаться?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> возраст, када гражданин может высказывать свое мнение - 18 лет.
<skai-falkorr> тада ты готов голосовать за едро
<User801[web]> Я не ищу оправдание своему воровству ([17:18] <+User801[web]> Да знаю я, что виноват и поступаю плохо), да, я нахлебник, коими были и вы, да, я хочу поиграть в майнкрафт
<skai-falkorr> не.мы не были
<stolzus> :)
<skai-falkorr> если мне чтото надо - я пойду и заработаю деньги:)
<chapt> User801[web]: ну да, после 17-ти это уже абитура и студенты, ну или солдаты
<User801[web]> Я бы с радостью поиграл в БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ майнкрафт и не качал бы пиратскую с торрента, если бы я знал, что такая есть
<chapt> skai-falkorr:  а вот тут вопрос почему такое отношение только за желание ознакомитсья с тем, что он собирается купить
<User801[web]> Мне не 17
<dmay> User801[web]: привыкай. ваше поколение слишком всем надоело. вот таким нытьем тоже :\
<dmay> нельзя пускать детей в интернет. интернет от них тупеет.
<chapt> тем более что в этом возрасте нужно не зарабатывать в идеале, а учиться
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ещё пара упоминаний, и начну подозревать тебя в скрытом нашизме :/
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ну он не желание проявлял.а уже натырил и пытается запустить:)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: пара упоминаний чего?
<User801[web]> Короче, кто-то знает, где скачать официально бесплатный майнкрафт классик версии 1?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: едра же
<stolzus> User801[web]: не парься. это дело каждого. как жить, как работать и качать ли с торрентов
<User801[web]> Я учусь, всё отлично
<chapt> естественно, у меня например есть деньги, но я предпочитаю, сначало скачть, попользовать и только потом покупать
<skai-falkorr> dmay: лееенупсь - едро.а абанта - дистриб
<chapt> к тому же судя по речи, человек явно не школоло
<User801[web]> Спасибо
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ну я его не уважаю уже за то, что он утверждает, что не может работать.все могут:)
<User801[web]> Я могу работать
<User801[web]> И очень жду лета, когда смогу заработать себе на сноуборд
<skai-falkorr> так иди и работай!
<dmay> chapt: он высказал обиду на упомниание школоло. значит школоло.
<User801[web]> А школа? А курсы? А спорт?
<skai-falkorr> купишь себе хренкоробку
<skai-falkorr> ну другие то могут
<User801[web]> Забить и в ПТУ после восмилетки?
<chapt> skai-falkorr нормальный студент не может работать на начальных курсах, у него на это тупо нет времени
<skai-falkorr> меньше времени останется на глупости в виде яги у подъезда
<User801[web]> Да что за холивар!
<skai-falkorr> chapt: поверь мне.есть
<User801[web]> Ягу не пью, алкоголь в принципе не употребляю
<chapt> dmay: простите, если я вас педерастом обзову и вы обидетесь, то следовательно вы педераст?
<User801[web]> И не курю
<chapt> p.s.  педераст это медицинский термин если что
<dmay> chapt: несколько одногрупников работали с середины первого, сам ушел на втором
<left_behind> ребят ну подскажите уже кто нибудь как разрыв убрать когда окна перемещаеш http://cs10529.vk.com/u26434429/135036938/z_38af3bc9.jpg
<User801[web]> Представте, я не типичен и вряд ли подхожу под ваш стереотип
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: скотч?
<left_behind> оно, конечно не так брутально выглядит как на скрине, но тем не менее глаз режет
<dmay> chapt: я не обижусь, потому что я взрослый человек и мне наплевать на мнение неизвестных человеков из интернета ;)
<chapt> dmay: и как у них было с успеваемостью и освоением предметов?
<User801[web]> Буд-то бы я обиделся
<left_behind> а то блин на форум плакаться пойду)
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: если бы ты работал - был бы нетипичен.но таких как ты хоть и меньше основной биомассы для растопки метанаторов, но всеже много
<dmay> chapt: да нормально, никто не жаловался )
<left_behind> скажите в каком хоть разделе созать
<stolzus> left_behind: нифика себе у тебя. посмотри можно ли включать, чтобы окно стало неактивным, когда перемещаешь
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: ставь дрова или отруби всинк в настройках компиза
<skai-falkorr> или включи
<skai-falkorr> зависит от текущего состояния
<dmay> left_behind: эт у тя не резиновые окошки, часом?
<skai-falkorr> или выруби отображение содержимого при переносе
<skai-falkorr> но эт уже грязно
<left_behind> stolzus: когда не на скрине, выгядит не так брутально. всего 1 разрыв
<stolzus> во. скай это сформулировал корректней меня :)
<left_behind>  skai-falkorr: дрова стоят. синк убирал на мой взгляд еще хуже стало.
<User801[web]> skai-falkorr Да, мне 13 лет и работать я еще не устраивался, но это ведь не так плохо
<skai-falkorr> то, что стоят - не значит, что они работают
<User801[web]> Мне папа обещал к себе на работу следущим летом
<left_behind> dmay да стоит резиновые, но и без резиновых таже конетель.
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: ты уверен, что они включены?
<left_behind> в видео тоже самое при горизонтальном перемещении камеры.
<User801[web]> Буду разнорабочим, как он сказал :)
<User801[web]> Ладно, не суть
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: а без папы? заводы стоят.работа найдется всегда.не за бешенные тысячи конечно.зато сам, а не под папиным крылышком:)
<User801[web]> Извините, если кого тут чем-то затронул
<left_behind> skai-falkorr ну, попробую еще раз. в общих настройках компиза?
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: в общих настройках системы
<skai-falkorr> кто нить расскажите ему про существование больше, чем одной модели "видеокарта" и больше чем одного производителя "как у меня икорпорейтед"
<left_behind> а вот с этого места по подробнее, пожалуйста)
<User801[web]> skai-falkorr кроме того еще месяц в школе тереть парты, чистить кабинеты и таскать мебель
<skai-falkorr> а то мы не дождемся, чтобы он сказал что за видео и откуда дрова ставил
<left_behind> видюшка ати у меня
<User801[web]> За 3 месяца смогу себе на сноуборд за 20 тысяч накопить
<left_behind> 5600HD дрова проприетарные устанавливал менеджером
<left_behind> они там одни были.
<skai-falkorr> они там написано, что включены и работают?или включены но не используются в данный момент?
<skai-falkorr> не пробовал ставить каталист с сайта?
<skai-falkorr> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<stolzus> User801[web]: всё нормально у тебя. главное ягу не пей :) а тут все добрые. если и троллят то во благо :)
<User801[web]> Что я делаю не так, если у меня средней мозности ноутбук с убунтой 11.10 и юнити 3д, но при этом без драйверов для ати и всё работает?
<User801[web]> stolzus Это понятно, просто реакция некоторых смущает
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: расскажи мальчонке про открытые дрова и кучу людей, которые пишут полезные вещи для системы
<stolzus> кроме dmay
<skai-falkorr> минутку
<skai-falkorr> какого ж овоща?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты с какого перепугу без голоса говоришь?!
<User801[web]> stolzus dmay злой какой-то
<left_behind> skai-falkorr да дрова написаны что включены, конечно. с сайта не пробовал. пробовал на 11.10 с сайта ставить так там вобще ужос что творится :( а так бы на онерике остался
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: инструкция выше
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я жду оправданий
<User801[web]> А можно вопрос вообще абстрактный :), хотел начать изучение программирования и именно под линуксом, да вот с чего начать и что учить - не знаю
<User801[web]> Вообще 0 в программировании :)
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: с изучения английского языка
<User801[web]> Но дружусь с техникой быстро (вроде)
<User801[web]> skai-falkorr Ну английский у меня на уровне intermediate
<User801[web]> Я как бы не врал про курсы
<skai-falkorr> ты тока тостер не слушай.он конечно друг хороший, но любит выпить.еще спаивать тебя начнет
<left_behind> а что там про всинк говорили?? где его включать, кроме как в компизе))
<skai-falkorr> ток в компизе.но раз не оно - попробуй дрова с оффсайта
<skai-falkorr> хммм....
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: с него артус снял войя. он обязался себя хорошо вести :)
<User801[web]> stolzus skai-falkorr НЕ могли бы вы пожалуйста сказать, с чего начинать учить программирование? Есть небольшое представление о паскале, но не более :).
<skai-falkorr> dmay: он не школьник.он толстое бородатое тролинушко. ни один школьник, что сюда заходили не знал английского языка. ить этож часть школьной программы. они все не знают ее.он точно троллит
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: бери в руки плюсы и учи
<SergeyIT> User801[web], поставь вместо игр QTCreator и развлекайся
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: труп птицы покури
<skai-falkorr> всмысле страуструпа почитай
<User801[web]> Эм, меня папа на репититора с 2 класса отправил
<stolzus> User801[web]: с основ. я бы посоветовал Кернигана и Ритчи. классика. а потом уже сам смотри
<User801[web]> Что что что? :)
<skai-falkorr> репетитор.ну слава богу не сам смог
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: а труп птиц?
<User801[web]> Что такое плюсы и что за креэйтор?
<SergeyIT> User801[web], вот с этого и начинай )
<User801[web]> В поисковик?
<stolzus> User801[web]: с++, Qt Creator. но сначала поставь какой-нибудь geany и изучай Си. по K&R
<SergeyIT> User801[web], узнай, что это
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: в общем фамилии ты услышал.бегом в гугл и изучай их
<User801[web]> С++ это плюсы?
<stolzus> рано ему за Qt
<User801[web]> Ох
<stolzus> да, это они самые
<User801[web]> Я только хоть и учу английский, но словарный запас не шибко большой
 * skai-falkorr смахнул скупую мужскую слезу.
<SergeyIT> stolzus, там примеров много... для затравки
<skai-falkorr> ,eleobq ltybcrf hfcntn^)
<skai-falkorr> будущий дениска растет
<skai-falkorr> сча выучит за три дня
<User801[web]> Главное, что бы книги на английском не было
<skai-falkorr> и будет писать свою систему:)
<User801[web]> Не буду я писать ничего
<skai-falkorr> User801[web]: вот поэтому и учи английский
<User801[web]> Слыхал я про болдженос
<skai-falkorr> шшшшш
<skai-falkorr> не произноси это название
<skai-falkorr> табу
<User801[web]> Понятно :)
<User801[web]> Вот там реальное воровство
<stolzus> User801[web]: кстати, не заметил сначала. у тебя всё работает с открытыми драйверами. они изначально ставятся :)
<User801[web]> stolzus я про то, что всё работает без разрывов, лагов и глюков
<User801[web]> Разве что этот... панель приложений работает чуть мудленно :)
<skai-falkorr> каждый раз, как ктото произносит то, что нельзя называть - в мире котенок прячется от камеры.так и до коллапса интернета недалеко. ить интернет же держится на двух вещах.порно и котики
<User801[web]> Из-за размытия
<User801[web]> skai-falkorr Подобную фразу я видел на хабре в статье про ./configure
<User801[web]> :)
<skai-falkorr> хабра не труЪ
<stolzus> SergeyIT: ну затравка то есть. но куда ему сигналы, слоты и прочее. если азов нет :)
<User801[web]> У меня ноут старенький, мне батя свой отдал: intel Core 2 Duo 2.00 GHz 2Gb RAM Ati Radeon Mobility 3xxx HD 256Mb
<SergeyIT> stolzus, так узнавать...
<User801[web]> skau-falkorr Почему?
<stolzus> вот чёрт. мощнее моего
<skai-falkorr> и эт старенький ноут
<skai-falkorr> мажорина
<User801[web]> Люди! МОжно с паскаля начать?
<skai-falkorr> у мну c2duo 1.3
<User801[web]> Я не мажорина, мне нового не надо
<skai-falkorr> и ниче.все летает
<skai-falkorr> а у него он видите ли старый
<User801[web]> Он не игровой
<User801[web]> И не старый :)
<skai-falkorr> а игры и не нужны
<User801[web]> Я имею ввиду по времени
<SergeyIT> User801[web], паскаль в линуксе не тру
<skai-falkorr> для них есть куящик
<User801[web]> 4 года ему
<User801[web]> SergeyIT У нас в школе будут паскаль учить
<stolzus> User801[web]: хоть с чего. паскаль проще. ставь тогда фрипаскаль, geany и вперёд.
<User801[web]> Как ставить? Помидорами не кидать, я правда не знаю
<SergeyIT> User801[web], поставишь fpc и будешь изучать
<skai-falkorr> а вот знаете.эт мальчонка далеко пойдет.его сопляменники давно бы уже кидались матами на то, что за них все не сделали.а эт вон изучает.спрашивает.не требует даж
<skai-falkorr> вроде
<stolzus> User801[web]: ставь пакет в центре установки. а вообще лучше почитай вики на ubuntu.ru
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<User801[web]> Ага
<User801[web]> Я документацию для новичков вроде прочитал
<User801[web]> А дальше не лез - страшно что умру от потока информации\
<User801[web]> А дальше не лез - страшно что умру от потока информации
<stolzus> нибаись :) инфы много не бывает
<User801[web]> Ладно, спасибо, пойду вашу вики читать
<User801[web]> Спасибо, досвидание
<dmay> разсплитнуло, чтоль?
<User801[web]> до свидания*
<skai-falkorr> !instruct
<ubuntuhelp> Запомните аксиому Кана: «Если ничто другое не помогает, прочтите, наконец, инструкцию!»
<left_behind> блин у меня не находит некоторые пакеты в репах :(
<stolzus> left_behind: чего у тебя не находит? подключи сторонний софт тогда. а ещё лучше getdeb и playdeb сразу поставь. пригодятся
<[Raiden]> left_behind: какие
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: плейдеб не нужен.
<left_behind> ia32-libs
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: а релиз какой у тя?
<left_behind> dh-modaliases и это наверно еще не конец. релиз 10.04
<[Raiden]> uname -i
<skai-falkorr> left_behind: apt-cache search
<stolzus> ну на будущее. там игрушки есть. он наверняка играться любит :)
<[Raiden]> что пишет?
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: я знаю че там есть.игры не нужны
<skai-falkorr> лан.пойду за чаем
<left_behind> ничего
<left_behind> пустота
<[Raiden]> а должно платформу писать
<[Raiden]> в моем случае x86_64
<left_behind> у меня 32
<[Raiden]> а команда arch что пишет?
<left_behind> ну х86 точней
<left_behind> или как там блин)
<stolzus> ну я сам давно уж не играю :)
<[Raiden]> в 32бит дистре не нужен ia32-libs
<left_behind> ш686
<[Raiden]> его там нету по причине ненужности
<left_behind> а ну чудненько тогда :D.
<left_behind> dh-modaliases вот этого еще не хватает
<[Raiden]> dh-modaliases в 11.10 есть, по крайней мер еу меня
<[Raiden]> left_behind: sudo apt-get update  сделай потом покажи apt-cache policy dh-modaliases
<left_behind> не удалось найти пакет
<[Raiden]> у тебя 11.10?
<left_behind> 10.04
<[Raiden]> омг
<left_behind> ну вобще оставил бы себе 11.10 если бы не ломалось изображение
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах и правда такого пакета нет , под люсид. Если реально нужен, бери исходники пакета и читай как собрать
<[Raiden]> *из другой версии дистра
<left_behind> ппц опять по 100 штук пакетов доставлять)
<left_behind> попробую без него дрова собрать
<[Raiden]> используя старый дистр, над оуметь бэкпортить пакеты
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<left_behind> просто в примере под онерик сборка написана мож поэтому этот пакет в списке
<[Raiden]> а что ты пытаешся сделать?
<left_behind> дрова установить, что бы попробовать вылечить "ломаное изображение при перетаскиевани окон"
<[Raiden]> видеокарта какая?
<left_behind> ati radeon 5600 HD
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0
<[Raiden]> больше не надо ничего
<vuarabei> наконец
<vuarabei> всем привет
<[Raiden]> блин
<[Raiden]> что за народ. Затевают разговор и сваливают
<vuarabei> привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<vuarabei> у мя такой вопрос
<vuarabei> вощем пропала иконка конвертика и звука с панели xfce
<vuarabei> как их вернуть можно
<[Raiden]> совтую на форум , там ест ьраздел про де с оподразделами по их названию
<[Raiden]> я не силен в хфце
<vuarabei> чо я тут зря регался?)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> может пригодится ещё
<vuarabei> ну да
<[Raiden]> или спроси ещё раз позже )
<vuarabei> просто страно берет само и пропадает)
<vuarabei> у тя какая система
<SIMM_RAM> gnome-alsamixer на быстрый запуск посадить можно. там больше регулировок.
<Flanker> дравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как задействовать аппаратное ускорение, дрова проприентные, Radeon HD 6310
<stolzus> vuarabei: правой клавишей по панели, далее Panel -> Preferences. и ставишь нужные
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> в последнем линке что-то было про апаратное ускорение
<Flanker> да
<stolzus> vuarabei: если не поможет - переустанови indicator plagin. он должен потянуть за собой и конверт, и звук. если ты их удалил ненароком
<stolzus> хотя конверт я сам удаляю. он меня бесит
<Flanker> руководство читал, на винде фильм грузит цп 20% на убунте 100%
<[Raiden]> ну значит плохо читал
<[Raiden]> ещё я где-то видел руководство про пат чмплейера
<[Raiden]> что бы атишное XvBA заюзать
<simmi> в настройках плеера еще надо указать через кого ему ускорятся.
<stolzus> Flanker: ставь vlc
<[Raiden]> гугли по словам: linux radeon xvba
<[Raiden]> может найдешь чего
<Flanker> спасибо
<stolzus> vlc по-моему едиснтвенный, который работает через gpu
<stolzus> Flanker: какой у тебя плеер то?
<simmi> хотя на современных cpu толку от этого ускорения...
<Flanker> mplayer
<vuarabei> stolzus спс нужно было поставить плагин индикаторов
<vuarabei> ж
<stolzus> Flanker: а фильм с большим разрешением небось? :) сам не знаю, у меня ноут. но знакомый через vlc пускал HD качества. потому что обработку через gpu поддерживают
<simmi> почти все работают через xv/vdpau а у gnome-mplayer меньше глюков декодирования.
<simmi> чем vlc
<Flanker> Вся идея затеивалась для спутникового ТВ. Кто-нибудь имеет опыть спутниковое ТВ с убунтой?
<Flanker> фильмы просто для проверки производительности
<Flanker> stolzus: 1080р
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию все плейеры выводят чрез xv
<[Raiden]> ну может кроме те х где авто.
<[Raiden]> выбрано.
<[Raiden]> для декодинга на ати наверное надо vaapi выберать, я не в курсе. Ну в общем в гугле по словам выше всё есть.
<[Raiden]> из коробки только на нвидии пашет - имхо
<vuarabei> stolzus, авав
<vuarabei> stolzus: fefd
<Flanker> говорите лучше руками поставить?
<left_behind> блин, драйвер вроде установил, но что то не работает он :(. Но окна не ломаются так, как при включеном компизе. Это скорее всего в нем дело.
<[Raiden]> left_behind: на будущее, для сборки в этом дистре достаточно
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0
<left_behind> в смысле это уже драйвер будет или этих пакетов достаточно))?
<[Raiden]> всмысле dh_modaliases не нужен
<[Raiden]> это не драйвер, пакеты для его установки вручную
<left_behind> понятно. так мне сейчас имеет смысл еще раз пробовать собирать дрова?
<left_behind> с этими всеми пакетами?
<[Raiden]> вот это я незнаю )
<left_behind> ))
<[Raiden]> а что у тебя не работает и чем не устроил дарйвер в репозиториях
<vuarabei> у когонить была проблема со звуом в вайне?
<[Raiden]> хотя про драйвер в репах не надо овтечать.
<vuarabei> запускаю игру, сначала все норм со звуком а потом пропадает и появляется тока после перезапуска системы
<left_behind> [Raiden] да драйвер из репа, в принципе, устраивает (но пока ни 1 игрушку вайновскую не смог запустить, но дело возможно не в этом)...
<Flanker>  [Raiden] видео грузит цп 100%
<vuarabei> хз я ваще как поставил ксубунту видеодрайвер проприетарный неустанавливал
<left_behind> Проблема в том, что при перемещении окон они "ломаются". Т.е. одна часть окна отстает от другой
<vuarabei> насчет вайна
<[Raiden]> Flanker: я не тебе. Тебе ответ уже дан. Надо пройти в гугли с читать по слвам выше ) Т.к. я не готов описыват ькак пересобрат ьмплейер и т.д.
<vuarabei> ты через вайнтрикс ставил директ икс и всякую такую лабуду?
<left_behind> ну это да, но я просто не заморачивался сильно с игрулями. у меня просто винда для этого стоит. Не позволяет мне полностью перейти на бубен из за мс офиса и  проги t-flex
<[Raiden]> left_behind: ясно. ПОпробуй на форум написат ьили поставить 11.11 драйвер , http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32311
<[Raiden]> left_behind: если с ним тоже плохо, тогда читай про открытые дрвоа и как поставит ьсамую свежую версию ну или отказывайся от радеона.
<left_behind> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati я вот отсуда пытался  ставить.
<left_behind> вроде поставились, но при перезагрузке ощущение что они не стоят.
<left_behind> блин гребаное ломаное изображение.
<vuarabei> а у тя какая система
<left_behind> ubuntu 10.04
<left_behind> в каком разделе можно по этому поводу написать?
<vuarabei> а ты из предложеных драйверов проприетарных какиенить ставил?
<Onkeltem> ОТ, но не могу удержаться
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем
<Onkeltem> Мир полон неадекватов. Хотел почитать статью Ведомостей, а там - только для подписчиков, станьте им. Прошел по ссылке и челюсть отъехала - 1 год электронной подписки 3792 рубля! За рассылку PDF-ов, ага
<Onkeltem> http://www.vedomosti.ru/subscribe/online.shtml?period=12
<Onkeltem> %-/
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, поставил пропритариарные дрова, видяха  радионовская. Жуткие артефакты в гноме. Как всё вернуть обратно? Как только установил систему,  всё работало нормально и артефактов в гноме не наблюдалось. Спасибо
<d_may> Onkeltem: а они, по твоему, должны статьи бесплатно писать?
<ssser> привет
<ssser> как делать исключения на прокси
<Onkeltem> d_may: я полагаю они дают рекламу на страницах газеты. Такие рассылки - обычно бесплатные. Они наоборот заинтересованы в расширении аудитории. Ну и не могу не отметить, что рассылки вообще - прошлый век.
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: ну удали ты их
<HarryShprottey> какие команды нужно использовать?
<Onkeltem> dmay: хм, да это пожалуй и не рассылка вовсе - они через сайт дают доступ. В общем, я уверен, что если оплатить доступ, реклама на сайте никуда не исчезнет.
<Onkeltem> так что будешь читать статьи за деньги, еще и давая им зарабатывать на рекламе. Прелестно!
<stolzus> HarryShprottey: ну почитай где-нибудь, ёлки-палки :)
<dmay> Onkeltem: то есть ты, всё таки, хочешь чтоб они работали бесплатно?
<Onkeltem> dmay: я не вижу продукта или услуги, который стоит денег. Вообще. Статьи пишут все, их статьи ничем не лучше других.
<dmay> Onkeltem: так не пользуйся их статьями. в чем проблема то?
<dmay> кто-то, видимо, считает что их контент стоит таких денег
<vuarabei> ye dyfneht? xbnfq erhfbycre. ghfdle? nfv dct ,tcgkfnyj
<vuarabei> ну в натуре блин, читай украинскую правду там все бесплатно
<stolzus> это просто ненависть-тред
<vuarabei> http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/
<dmay> stolzus: зависть это. и желание халявы везде и всюду. как обычно :/
<Onkeltem> dmay: Конечно считает - их директор. Я более чем уверен, что данной услугой мало кто пользуется. Ответ почему - на поверхности: газетка за 4к в год, которую даже в туалет не возьмешь - это ноненс
<stolzus> Гарри со шпротами убежал. блин http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=18718986e8b71efe
<dmay> Onkeltem: дай угадаю, ты просто один из тех, кто считает, что знает о жизни всё и все вокруг должны жить так, как ему кажеться правильным?
<Onkeltem> dmay: дай угадаю, ты скопипастил эту фразу из банка "фраз на все случаи жизни"?
<dmay> т.к. даже предположить не можешь, что для кого то это может быть и нормально и недорого?
<Onkeltem> dmay: нет, не могу. Надо быть ярым фанатом, чтобы платить СТОЛЬКО за ЭТО )
<stolzus> dmay: ага. халяву все любят. почти все
<stolzus> да пофику на них. пусть платят. некоторые в большой театр за миллион ходят :) пусть ходят
<dmay> Onkeltem: это называется "мышление в пределах зоны комфорта" и "зашореный взгляд на жизнь" ;)
<dmay> stolzus: тихо, я тут искореняю серость и ограниченость
<dmay> а то базам ещё минут 15 архивироваться (
<Onkeltem> dmay: Единственную мысль, которую я сейчас допускаю: они как-то умудрились получить этих фанатов. В том, что только они столько платят - не сомневаюсь. Ведь фанат, на то и фанат, что он готов платить сколько угодно.
<Onkeltem> dmay: примерно столько кстати стоит заказать на Амазоне всю дискографию какой-нибудь обычно группы, на родных дисках, с буклетиками прикольными )
<dmay> лицорука
<Onkeltem> Или 2 раза в год сходит на концерт своей любимой группы, купив оба раза по маячке
<Onkeltem> dmay: щито? :)
<Onkeltem> лан, работать надо
<Onkeltem> :D
<SergeyIT> dmay, растроллили тебя )
<dmay> то есть ты всё таки не веришь, что бывают люди, которые могут И купить подписку И сходить на концерт? и для них оба этих пункта будут одинаково важны?
<dmay> SergeyIT: это не растроллили, это уперлись рогом и повторяют один и тот же аргумент, просто в разных формах. грустно (
<SergeyIT> типично
<Onkeltem> dmay: верю, что бывают фанаты, которые готовы И купить подписку И сходить на концерт. Для нормальных людей, которые обычно определяют рынок, это ненормальная цена. Это, как я и сказал вначале, на мой взгляд - неадекваты
<Onkeltem> те кто платит за это и те кто организует это. Так как я не могу понять, от чего там можно зафанатеть )
<Onkeltem> но интерес мой к ведомостям возрос...
 * Onkeltem .oO пойти что-ли удовлетворить любопытство оформив подписку?
<dmay> SergeyIT: вот видишь? куда катится поколение?
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, не хочешь - не покупай
<dmay> если я не понимаю - значит так не бывает
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: хочу уже, хочу. Вдруг там то, что стоит 4к в год, а я живу и не знаю!?
<dmay> классика советской мультипликации же - не знаю я никакой африки, значит её нет
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, бери кредит и беги быстрее, а то может закончиться
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: ыыы... электронная подписка, ага ) Заходишь на сайт, а тебе - не чувак, нам не нужны твои деньги, ведь статью может читать только один человек, и он ее уже читает - это наш директор )
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, пиши жалобу в союз потребителей
<Onkeltem> dmay: Годовая подписка на обычную газету в электронном виде стоимостью 4к - это я не считаю нормальным. Если ты не согласен, значит считаешь это приемлимой суммой. Однако готов спорить, что ты никогда ничего подобного сам не купишь :)
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: мне то что? оно мне не надо. Это вот Василий Симчера косвено пострадал, что я его статью не прочитал, и не стал может его фанатом )
<dmay> ведомости - очевидно нет ) а вот про msdn magazine всерьез подумываю
<SergeyIT> dmay, ну это святое )
<dmay> кстати 4К/год это 300р/месяц
<dmay> я на сигареты трачу больше :/
<Onkeltem> dmay: сравнил msdn и газету )
<SergeyIT> msdn - самая желтая пресса
<dmay> а что такого? ведомости, насколько я знаю, достаточно серъезная и авторитетная контора
<Onkeltem> ага, а также Аргументы и еще с 10-к названий. И каждый прикинь по 4к захочет. И ты такой 40к в год на электронные письма тратишь )
<dmay> не хочешь - не трать, тебя с пистолетом у виска чтоль заставляют?
<Onkeltem> всё, очередной круг пошел
<Onkeltem> я и не трачу, вот чего
<dmay> а хочешь но нет денег - или думай чего хотеть другого, или где взять денег
<Onkeltem> я фотошоп хочу, чтобы мне его подарили
<SergeyIT> купи
<dmay> так в чем твоя претензия ко вселенной то, с этими несчастными 4К?
<Onkeltem> dmay: я сказал что эти люди неадекватно на мой взгляд зарабатывают в Интернете. Уверен, что эта их услуга непопулярна. Вот и всё.
<lolz[web]> Привет всем! Заранее прошу прощения за нубский вопрос, но все же позвольте спросить. Я установил убунту 11.04 с виндовс 7 параллельно. Груб не отвечает. Перепробовал разные клавы, в биосе лазил, ничего не помогает. Что делать?
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: я бы попробовал загрузиться с установочного, и попробовал бы еще раз установить grub в MBR или куда он там пишется
<dmay> Onkeltem: неадекватно зарабатывать это чудо-приборы пенсионеркам продавать за 20тр. а тут нормальный издательский бизнес, даже с претензией на современность...
<SergeyIT> lolz[web], а паяльником пытать пробовал?
<lolz[web]> хахахах
<lolz[web]> нет
<lolz[web]> ничего не говорит
<lolz[web]> как партизан
<dmay> lolz[web]: в каком порядке ставил то? и как диск разбит?
<lolz[web]> стояла винда, потом доставил убунтяя
<SergeyIT> lolz[web], а что пишет после загрузки биоса?
<lolz[web]> для убунту 40 гигов
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: а че не 20? простите.
<lolz[web]> после биоса появляется груб
<lolz[web]> и не отвечает
<lolz[web]> да я не знаю сколько метров под убунту надо
<SergeyIT> в полный рост появляется?
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: меню показывается но в нем клава не работает?
<sharikoff> @op
<lolz[web]> дааааааа
<lolz[web]> онкелтем ты прав как никто другой
<sharikoff> @op
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: в общем, проблема с клавой и BIOS по ходу
<SergeyIT> или криво ос встала
<lolz[web]> насчет ос хз
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: попробуй другой порт USB
<lolz[web]> я ща сижу всю инфу копирую
<lolz[web]> пробовал
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: еще попробуй )
<lolz[web]> щас
<lolz[web]> докопирую
<lolz[web]> главное клава в лайвсиди работает и в биосе тоже
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: и в BIOS - что ты делал? Legacy support включал?
<lolz[web]> а в грубе нихера
<Onkeltem> lolz[web]: помягче, не надо грубо говорить тут
<lolz[web]> да
<lolz[web]> инэйблед
<lolz[web]> сори
<sharikoff> lolz[web]: накажу
<lolz[web]> междометия сами собой появляются
<lolz[web]> ну попробуй, шариков
<Onkeltem> )))
<lolz[web]> а груб нельзя никак больше расшевелить кроме как переустановки системы?
<SergeyIT> lolz[web], переустановить граб
<l0ll0lll_netbook> привет всем. Как называется пакет с отладочными символами для libusb?
<lolz[web]> через терминал?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Vedmak> hi
<SergeyIT> lolz[web], с лайва
<Vedmak> здорова есто хто живой?
<lolz[web]> а можно поконкретней насчет команды
<lolz[web]> которую вводить надо
<SergeyIT> lolz[web], на форуме глянь - уйма тем
<lolz[web]> cgfcb,j
<l0ll0lll_netbook> пытаюсь найти нечто вроде libusb-dbg, но ничего подобного не нахожу... может я не так ищу?
<lolz[web]> спасибо
<sharikoff> dev?
<l0ll0lll_netbook> sharikoff: это мне?
<l0ll0lll_netbook> мне нужны именно отлдочные символы
<sharikoff> хедеры?
<l0ll0lll_netbook> отладочные символы - то, что требуется для отладки по исходникам в gdb и т.п.
<l0ll0lll_netbook> обычно такие пакеты называются имя-пакета-dbg
<l0ll0lll_netbook> но для libusb такого не вижу
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> а скачать исходник?
<l0ll0lll_netbook> ну это придётся ещё и билдить, потом как-то вытягивать символы
<sharikoff> ясно.. я не проггер. максимум патчик наложить и скомпилить =)
<sharikoff> ну может баннер сериса сенить ради прикола.. это все
<sharikoff> *сервиса
<vuarabei> кто в wine шарит?
<l0ll0lll_netbook> vuarabei: лучше про wine спрашивай на #winehq
<vuarabei> 0ll0lll_netbook: а там по русски?
<l0ll0lll_netbook> неа
<Flanker> спасибо большое я с аппаратным ускорением все SMplayer рулит. Теперь такой вопрос. Когда запускаю top в терминале то ЦП подскакивает с 20% до 70% и держится. Несколько раз запустил и всегда такая реакция. Может ли сам top грузить систему?
<_567> top систему не грузит обычно
<vuarabei> а где в xubuntu настраивать яркость дисплея?
<baronos> не рекомендую использовать тестовый ппа для гном шелла))
<baronos> и муттер и метасити зависает, и тянет за собой иксы, баг с двумя пакетами libglib и libcarobou(
<Flanker> Я извиняюсь кто-нибудь имеет опыт в настройки спутникового ТВ в ubuntu? У меня не видит dvb карту Prof Revolution S2 8000
<baronos> ппц как в этом юнити с рабочими столами не удобно работать, отклик панели долгий
<[Raiden]> муттер и метасити можно ваще снести. ГШ по ходу только либы муттера юзает, е нсм вм  котоырй бинарником mutter
<baronos> [Raiden]: на гном-шелл канале пишут еще про libclutter какой то
<[Raiden]> угу и это
<baronos> Flanker: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82_%D0%B2_ubuntu?s[]=dvb
<baronos> [Raiden]: если просто юзать без ппа этих то нормуль все)
<MILLIONER> привет, друзья
<MILLIONER> :)))
<baronos> шалом
<MILLIONER> точнее убунтологи:))
<MILLIONER> Кто хочет быть богатым?:))
<dmay> я за бан
<MILLIONER> Давайте по делу! как автоматизировать соединение у pidgin авторизацию.. а то постоянно приходится в ручную авторизоваться ?
<MILLIONER> как , друзья?:)
<baronos> если ставил автовход в систему, то убрать связку ключей надо и будет автоматом коннектить, а вообще в настройка пиджина есть авто подключение
<vuarabei> кто шарит в вайне
<MILLIONER> в инструкции нету http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<MILLIONER> я немножко знаю
<MILLIONER> в чем проблема
<baronos> настройки смотрел когда чат добавлял, а?
<MILLIONER> не работает оно там.. уже вводил пароль
<baronos> тогда твой вопрос не корректно задан
<baronos> от пуржил гш)) поставлю девственный, и  будет работать отлично)
<baronos> хмм, удалил метасити и поставил муттер, а юнити работает, это потому что гтк3?
<[Raiden]> http://pkgs.org
<Greg0ry> всем привет
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIYOlEJ6lRo ня!
<Nor8>  dmay: У меня есть сильное подозрение, что ты только в такую версию играть и можешь ))))
<dmay> Nor8: ня?
<Nor8>  dmay: Соску вытащи, тогда и поговорим ))))
<dmay> фи, что за безосновательные выпады?
<Nor8> Так не пиши междометиями из словаря годовалого ребенка )))
<dmay> ничего то вы, батенька, не понимаете в выражение высоких чувствей )
<Nor8> Ну куда уж нам ))
<alchimik> Хай. Помогите плиз. Какой-то процесс блокирует систему управления пакетами. Как узнать какой это процесс?
<vuarabei> ага
<vuarabei> и какого хрена 1 запущеное флеш видео жрет 60 процентов процессора
<stolzus> alchimik: да просто перелогинься :)
<stolzus> vuarabei: потому что флэш в линуксе такой
<vuarabei> lf tnj ,tcbn)
<vuarabei> да ето бесит)
<alchimik> stolzus: еслиб, не помогает
<Zogar> dmay: Ну 8 бит, ну звук вырвиухо. А в чем цимус-то?
<dmay> Zogar: вам сколько годков, молодой человек?
<Zogar> dmay: Вот так всегда: нет аргументов - переходят на личности )
<dmay> Zogar: не, это на самом деле очень важный пункт
<stolzus> dmay: класс :)
<dmay> если меньше 18-20, то всё ок, если больше - то тут уже будут всякие обидные слова :3
<Zogar> dmay: тогда давай говори обидные слова )
<dmay> Zogar: на выбор - отсталая личность, не видевшая ТЕХ игр, либо унылый зануда, слишком сильно "повзрослевший" и потерявший искорку в жизни
<artus> @mode +q dmay
<Zogar> dmay: Я понял, я отсталый )
<artus> :)
<Zogar> Хотя парадокс тоже - смогу ли я, как отсталый, понять что я отсталый )
<Zogar> dmay: а как игра называется хоть?
<Nor8> Zogar: Понять нет, принять обязан! Когда старшие об скажут! :-D
<vuarabei> пробовал удалить конверт с панели с помошью команды sudo aptitude remove indicator-messages  , но пишет это, чо не так
<vuarabei> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<artus> угадай с 3х попыток
<vuarabei> немогу
<artus> как все запущено
<vuarabei> ))
<vuarabei> ну понятно чо не так написано в аптитуде
<vuarabei> как правильно написать
<artus> а может для начала его поставить?
<vuarabei> так он есть
<vuarabei> он изначально в системе был
<artus> дааа???? а система у тебя какая ?
<vuarabei> чгигтег
<vuarabei> xununtu
<vuarabei> нетоми, скажи че я там неправильно написал, бесит мя етот конверт
<artus> дело в том что написано то все правельно
<artus> ток вот аптитуд из бубунты выпилили еще с 10й версии
<artus> и таки его ставить надо
<vuarabei> а по другому никак не удалить коверт етот?
<artus> чем тебя apt-get тогда не устаивает?
<vuarabei> О!
<vuarabei> спс)))
<vuarabei> я в линуксе нешарю
<vuarabei> нашол по гуглу как удалить конверт так и пробовал)
<artus> ну дык на форточки возвращайся
<vuarabei> я и так на них
<vuarabei> ксубунту через вуби стоит
<vuarabei> ну ничо
<artus> мдя , еще 1н извращенец
<vuarabei> у тя вайн есть?
<artus> зачем ?
<vuarabei> игры мб?
<artus> у меня есть виртуалка, и на погамать отдельный винт с играми и окнами, лежит под столом )
<vuarabei> ))
<vuarabei> значит ты не идейный
<artus> я просто не извращенец
<vuarabei> я тоже
<artus> ну учитывая что ты пользуеш вуби то не говорилбы для начала этого )
<vuarabei> а чо такого в вуби?
<vuarabei> легко устанавливается из под винды и так же легко удаляется
<vuarabei> никакого гемора
<Nor8>  artus: Ты диск по праздниками подключаешь для поиграть? ))))
<dredix> вуби бред
<artus> Nor8, типа того, раз в месяц если очень захочется )
<vuarabei> почему бред?
<Nor8> artus: ))) Отключаешь, чтобы в соблазн не впасть? ))))
<artus> Nor8, не, бп не тянет 3 винта )
<dredix> игрушка на время не более
<Nor8> artus: Ясно )))
<artus> Nor8, а так система на 250, 2 тера под файлопомойку , а вот на 3й уже не хватает)
<vuarabei> почему игрушка
<vuarabei> все тоже самое
<artus> vuarabei, не неси бред
<vuarabei> обоснуй!
<artus> vuarabei, ты апгрейд системе уже делал?
<vuarabei> железа?
<vuarabei> или чо
<vuarabei> линукс обновлял
<artus> vuarabei, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vuarabei> да делал
<artus> vuarabei, ну оно видно, учитывая что аптитуд в системе есть но его нет) ога)
<vuarabei> его нету
<vuarabei> я ж говорю делал все по описанию с сайта
<artus> vuarabei, нюансы вуби в том что она незаметно начинает разваливатцо сама по себе
<vuarabei> ну может я хз)
<artus> причем непонятно в какой момент и отчего )
<vuarabei> просто стремно ставить без вуби
<dredix> если винде будет ппц вуби тваиму тоже
<vuarabei> раз ставил снес диск с виндой
<artus> vuarabei, намного адекватнее в той же виртуалке поднять , там покрайней мере все будет работать , и без тараканов
<dredix> полностью от него зависим
<vuarabei> ну да я люблю винду и чсчитаю вин 7 самой опупительной на даный омент десктопной системой
<artus> ну так чего тут забыл тогда ?
<vuarabei> ну я хз
<vuarabei> я уже года 2 время от времени через вуби ставлю убуну
<vuarabei> просто ради интереса))
<dredix> бред ппц тока нидавна ковырялся у подруги это жесть
<dredix> глючит не по децки 4 ядра 4 гига нифига не тянут без глюков
<vuarabei> юнити ваще чота непонравилась, поставил xfce
<vuarabei> незнаю чо у вас там с подругой глючит, у мя стоит полтора года пиратка, ниразу никаких проблем
<artus> @kick vuarabei изыди неверный
<dredix> =))))
<artus> ходють тут всякие извращенцы
<Nor8> ))
<Greg0ry> )
<dredix> а как вычислили что с вуби сидит?
<vuarabei> омг
<vuarabei> я сам сказал
<artus> vuarabei, читаем правила, внимательно
<dredix> козырнул?
<vuarabei> типа неупоминать вин?
<vuarabei> да, козырнул))
<vuarabei> ктонить помнит как называется аддон для пиджина который добавляет кнопочки и панельки?
<vuarabei> не?
<vuarabei> kl
<vuarabei> есть кто?
<umren> нет
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Greg0ry> hi
<SergeyIT> ку
<Greg0ry> у меня убунту на ноуте живет уже целый день
<umren> достижение ,)
<umren> ачивку получил? )
<[Raiden]> если бы ещё на батарейках...
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, убивай быстрее
<Greg0ry> не я еще непонял чо делать сней
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, холить и лелеять, поливать каждый день
<amarovita> Жить с ней
<Greg0ry> я так смотрю читаю вроде как рабочая тема ток разобраться надо геморой еще тот
<SergeyIT> извращенец
<SergeyIT> если геморой, то комп в окно и на лыжи )
<Greg0ry> да тянет все на эксперименты
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, понимаю... сам12.04 поставил )
<Greg0ry> парни а помнете такую операционку BeOS
<SergeyIT> слышал
<Zogar> помнится
<Zogar> прикольная была, вызывала шок после вин95 и НТ
<Greg0ry> древняя тема все ковыряли ковыряли и на зад на окна
<Zogar> почему же, у нас долго была команда пацанов, которые ее юзали
<Greg0ry> не ну убунту у меня покрайней мере все работает как поставил вобщем то рабочая тема
<Zogar> даже фидо-станции на ней крутились
<Greg0ry> да фидо воще старая тема тыдын тыдын
<Zogar> Как щас помню, у нас на весь локальный фидонет было три беосовода и 1 на макоси
<Greg0ry> ааа парни вы древние чуваки!!!! без обид
<Zogar> а также 2е на линухе и 1 на BSD
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, динозавры
<Zogar> я был на НТ, даже когда была 98я винда, ибо мне НТ нравилась больше своей брутальной неубиваемостью
<Greg0ry> дада ет я криворукий мне такое ненадо ток сон пропадет и видения начнутся
<SergeyIT> Zogar, 3.1, 3.5 или 4.0?
<Greg0ry> да некоторых тянет на то что не как у всех еще была ОС/2
<Greg0ry> 4 наверно
<Greg0ry> те ваще ппц
<Zogar> SergeyIT: 4 c сервиспаками
<Zogar> BeOS кстати пытаются возродить, есть же проект Haiku
<SergeyIT> щас нас тут банить начнут... навечно
<Greg0ry> не не
<vuarabei> кто в вайне шарит
<Greg0ry> чо это
<vuarabei> вино
<vuarabei> ерасное сладкое белое
<SergeyIT> непьющие тут
<vuarabei> вощем звук в играх пропадает!!!!
<vuarabei> первый раз заходиш норм
<vuarabei> потом бац и нема!!!
<SergeyIT> !wine
<Greg0ry> о а тут чо норм игры есть?
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<Zogar> vuarabei: может, вода после душа?
<Greg0ry> оооо спасибо ет я доту ща замучу тут
<vuarabei> ты
<vuarabei> чо
<vuarabei> канешна есть норм игры
<vuarabei> для некоторых даже вайн ненада!!!!
<vuarabei> quakilive!
<Zogar> SergeyIT: зря ты наркотики показал, щас парни уколются опять
<vuarabei> а так контра и покерстарс через вайн
<SergeyIT> даже игры не надо
<vuarabei> не ну в кваке там плугин 200 метров нада качнуть
<vuarabei> а так норм
<vuarabei> ну так никто незгнает как проблема со звуком решается?
<Zogar> SergeyIT: видишь какая ломка началась сразу?
<Greg0ry> эт где их искать в центре приложений качать?
<vuarabei> кого?
<vuarabei> кого их?
<vuarabei> наркотики?
<stolzus> vuarabei: посмотри на playonlinux. он позволяет несколько версий wine держать. притом, что каждая версия wine часто адаптирована лишь для определённых игр.
<stolzus> но подробностей не знаю. гугли сам :)
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, это прямой путь в палату №6
<vuarabei> stolzus: спс
<dredix> отсутствие звука может быть глюком твоего любимого вуби
<vuarabei> ну звук есть
<vuarabei> в покер старс непропадает
<vuarabei> в контре пропадает
<dredix> другие гамы пробуй
<dredix> скажу по секрету есть достойные в центре приложений
<Greg0ry> например
<dredix> и без вайна попрут
<dredix> ща гляну
<dredix> ыфгукикфеут
<dredix> sauerbraten
<vuarabei> хз, без вайна и достойная.... yf ev njrf ЙгфлуДшму ghb[jlbn
<dredix> как то так
<vuarabei> QuakeLIVE!!
<dredix> alien arena
<dredix> моя любимая САПЁР=))))
<vuarabei> стоит контра покер и ультима онлайн в вайне, хватает с головой
<Greg0ry> все я понял мне надо разобратся в вине и запустить вар3 доту и буду щаслив
<dredix> =)))
<Greg0ry> вот вине 1.3 ет норм
<Greg0ry> ща инсталируется
<vuarabei> че на линуксе все аудио плееры такие убогие
<only_you> vuarabei: дидбиф же ну
<[Raiden]> я не могу сказать почему
<[Raiden]> какие есть
<dredix> всё тебе не так
<vuarabei> Ж)
<dredix> на вайне юзай свой любимый плеер
<vuarabei> vlc оказался самым нормальным
<dredix> qmmp
<vuarabei> все не то))
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд лучшие это clementine и qmmp , помимо deadbeef
<Greg0ry> парни я инстал вине 1.3 и теперь у меня Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer ничо не нажимается в терминале мне чо делать ждать
<Greg0ry> мож закрыть уже можно
<[Raiden]> mpd  ещё имеет право на жизнь и таде cue\image умеет, если cue вписать в сам имидж
<artus> Greg0ry,  /join #winehq
<[Raiden]> даже*
<vuarabei> грегори через вайнтрикс поставь там всякие директ икс и тд
<Greg0ry> в этом окне терминала уже ничо ненажимается
<Greg0ry> чо закрывать его
<[Raiden]> Greg0ry: нажми ctrl+c потом sudo apt-get install -f
<[Raiden]> на всякий
<[Raiden]> или жди
<Greg0ry> внизу строчка референсе и ссылка на сайт майкрософт
<Greg0ry> закрываю в терминале пишет идет процсс)
<Greg0ry> жду
<Nor8> Артус, здесь?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в виртуалке сча тумблевинд  обновляется  сусешный до 12.1
<Nor8> [Raiden]: СуСе отрелезился, не смотрел еще?
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> Качаю уже
<Nor8> У тебя с кедами?
<SergeyIT> я глядел, гном, ничего, понравился
<[Raiden]> .да
<[Raiden]> http://ru.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Tumbleweed_переключение_на_12.1
<[Raiden]> если вдруг
<Nor8>  Как бы роллинг получается?
<[Raiden]> думаю ГШ ещё доставлю на  побаловаться
<[Raiden]> это переход  с роллинга на новую схему репов
<[Raiden]> а на ролин гс релиза тут http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed
<[Raiden]> на русском наверное тоже есть
<[Raiden]> у них как бы роллинг только развивается. И требуется ручное переключение репов. для следущих версий будет автоматом
<[Raiden]> ru. в начале линка в общем
<[Raiden]> Интересный ньюанс. У каноникал ест ьгруппы местные рулящие ресурсами, ну типа ubuntu.ru .fr и т.д. А у них это дело всё в кучу. И форум русский как бы тоже на их ресурсах.
<[Raiden]> в общем взаимодействие с юзером немного другое. Если можно так сказать
<[Raiden]> но если на него перейти, т опридется чаще пакеты собирать. Столько хлама сколько на ппа, там нету.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Гм, монолог-офтопик
<Nor8> Минт посимпатичнее будет
<Nor8> Сусе сырой какой то
<[Raiden]> ну там должен быть дефолтынй гном3 )
<[Raiden]> если ты гном версию смотришь
<Nor8> Да он убогий, одни часы посередине чего стоят.
<[Raiden]> они двигаются расширениями. минт ничего сам не сделал, взял просто расшрирения и понатыкал по умолч
<[Raiden]> любой может так сделат ьв любом дистре
<[Raiden]> так что лучше смотреть по каким-то другим критериям. Это наживное
<umren> [Raiden]: ты забыл сказать что эти расширения на гном 3 через одно место ставятся, механизм абсолютно не продуман
<Escsun> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> ест ьтакое дело. Но кто умеет читать то поставит
<umren> [Raiden]: нуу в этом и заключается фейл гнома 3
<[Raiden]> механизм не готов просто, я думаю. т.е. будет к 3.6 или 3.8
<umren> [Raiden]: никому ненужно что то новое, что даже нормально не работает
<[Raiden]> хотя с проектом гном нельзя быть уверенным на 100% :)
<[Raiden]> umren: тут ты не совсекм прав.  Я видел опрос на 1 ресурсе, где 47% проголосовали за юнити - а это среда на основе гном3 + девел ветка компиза
<[Raiden]> чудеса случаются (с) или что хомячкам дашь, то и будут юзать
<umren> 1 сайт это омгубунту,ком,юк ?
<[Raiden]> ага
<imax1> ребята, подскажите... поставил debian на виртуальную машину... сеть поставил, чтоб инет по NAT раздавался... хочу обновить список пакетов из репо, а он походу только ищет их на диске установочном.... как исправить, чтоб с инета тоже искал?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле оно вполне работает как юнити, так и сам гном, и в след версиях будет лучше работать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так, школота другого и не видела. Вот и нравится. ))) Это как с едой или одеждой хорошей, хорошего если не видел, то и китайская подделка за качественный продукт проходит. )))
<umren> imax1: #debian-ru
<[Raiden]> #debian-russian
<[Raiden]> imax1: видимо у тебя в /etc/apt/sources.lst прописан только сдром
<[Raiden]> найди список репов и сунь туда  либ оесли есть гуи ,в синаптике тыркай на источники и там сбросить по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> тфу ты
 * [Raiden] туп
<artus> [Raiden], человек с понтом поставивший дебиан и не осиливший разобратцо даже с сорс листом ответа недостоин
<[Raiden]> ок )
<umren> зато он осилил зайти на ирц канал
<umren> уже неплохо
<umren> скорей всего при установке не выбрал реп просто
<umren> он и не прописался
<artus> umren, да как то последнее время леминги поперли, причем на "зайти на канал" все и заканчивается
 * grad никогда не любил магию sources.list
<grad> потому что фиг найдешь список официальных репозиториев
<artus> grad, ты неповериш
<[Raiden]> кто ищет тот найдет...
<grad> artus: лемминги прут уже лет 10
<SergeyIT> то ли еще будет
<grad> а вот то что в последнее время гуру пошли такие крутые, что для каждого лемминга найдут причину считать всех недостойными, это грусно
<[Raiden]> они лезут на свет! (с)
<SergeyIT> grad, да уже давно здесь гуру тот, кто просто инфу может найти в гугле...
<Flanker> Извините хочу руками поставить дрова на Радеон в руководстве говорят что при генерации пакетов надо указать версию дистрибутива. Как можно ее посмотреть? Это обязательно Ubuntu 11.10
<[Raiden]> lsb_release -dc
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Flanker> [Raiden]: да ати
<Flanker> [Raiden]: СПАСИБО
<[Raiden]> нп
<Escsun> Кто знает как повысить приоритет приложения ?
<artus> Escsun, nice --help
<Escsun> artus, как то мало он увеличивает )
<Escsun> хотя
<Escsun> надо разобраться )
<Nor8> artus: Ты минт не поставил не реальное железо?
<artus> не
<artus> vga шнурок купить надо сначала
<Nor8> Это зачем?
<artus> монитор подключить, да машинку собрать
<artus> без шнурка смысла нет никакого )
<Escsun> а тю чем меньше nice тем лучше))
<artus> ))
<SergeyIT> !instruct > Escsun
<ubuntuhelp> Escsun, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> !instruct > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а ты в минте хочешь мате юзать или г3?
<Nor8> Ну если получится, то г3, но не уверен я, что готов он.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vuarabei> .
<User580[web]> в runtu есть центр приложений и как его найти не подскажете??
<artus> !zver | User580[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User580[web]: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<User580[web]> как всегда
<User847[web]> приввет всем
<User847[web]> кто может помочь, проблема такая, есть веб сервер на виндовс с ип 111.222.333.444 и открытым портом 80 и есть линукс с ип 222.333.444.555 как пробросить трафик чтобы обращаясь на ип линукс тачки они видели видновс траф тачки?
<User847[web]> кто может помочь, проблема такая, есть веб сервер на виндовс с ип 111.222.333.444 и открытым портом 80 и есть линукс с ип 222.333.444.555 как пробросить трафик чтобы обращаясь на ип линукс тачки они видели видновс траф тачки?
<[Raiden]> я только могу сказать, что копать в сторону iptables
<User847[web]> блин но как
<Zogar> даже раньше
<artus> @kick "User847[web]" запятые кончились совсем ? флудить обязательно ?
<Zogar> в сторону айпи-адресов копай
<Zogar> 444 - это же п!здец да?
<Zogar> 255 - широковещательный уже
<artus> @kban Zogar 3600 угу, учитывая что матерится ненадо
<shenmue> отряд не заметил потери бойца
<SergeyIT> это дезертир
<amarovita> ipv6 рулит...
<User925[web]> кто может помочь, проблема такая, есть веб сервер на виндовс с ип 111.222.333.444 и открытым портом 80 и есть линукс с ип 222.333.444.555, как пробросить трафик чтобы обращаясь на ип линукс тачкиони видели видновс траф тачки?
<artus> @kick "User925[web]" не доходит чтоль?
<shenmue> а это видать шпион
<User428[web]> харе кикать,я нормально написал!
<artus> User428[web], флудить обязательно ?
<User428[web]> я уже месяц парюсь как это сделать
<User428[web]> весь трафик перегонять через линукс
<pahan> а какова цель? или задумка?
<artus> а днс не вариант попользовать?
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши
<shenmue> ппц. еле понял что ты там хочешь
<User428[web]> есть 2 машины, одна на windows и без норм фаерфола другая на линукс с iptables, вот мне и нужно через линку весь трафик перегонять
<[Raiden]> в федору 16 сунули qt4.8 который ещё не релизнулся, в убунте и сусе 4.7.х
<artus> User428[web], кто такая линка ?
<User428[web]> линукс
<amarovita> User428[web]: О, это волшебное слово NAT
<shenmue> раздача интернета через вторую сетевую карту
<shenmue> или роутер
<shenmue> роутеры на бзде и лине вроде
<User428[web]> без сетевых карт и роутера никак?
<shenmue> блютуф и ик порт
<User428[web]> :-D
<artus> "есть веб сервер на виндовс " <--- свмо это уже печально )
<amarovita> В линуксе надо бы 2 карточки, так или иначе
<artus> *а
<shenmue> кстати да. ты каким таким макаром собираешься два компа соединить?
<Onkeltem> Сегодня клиент прислал логин к серверу, сказал надо до утра сайт выложить обязательно. Я дождался вечера, заезжаю... что-то нето... копаюсь, копаюсь и вдруг вижу - Windows hosting )
<shenmue> без проводов и радио сигналов
<Onkeltem> Звонок клиенту, сказал что зону поправлю и на свой сервер направлю, пока они не возьмут нормальный *nix хостинг
<[Raiden]> каким макаром  не так важно, если ест ь2 сети, 1 фиг надо читат ьпро иптаблес )  либ овсё расшарить, либ о1 порт пробросить.
<shenmue> оО
<[Raiden]> главное что бы тсп\ип , а тип подключения пофиг
<shenmue> [Raiden], завязывай давай с зеленым =)
<amarovita> Что-то мне кажется, что там надо через виндовый сервак трафик кидать.
<[Raiden]> что-то мне кажется лень кому-то в гугл вбить: iptables проброс портов
<artus> что то мне кажется что проблемы трафика вебсервера на винды и с понтом шлюза на линуксе ну ни в коей мере не касаются тематики этого канала
<shenmue> ничо не надо. сам себе проблему создал. зачем вообще так делать?
<User195[web]> ну вот как перегонять трафик с одной машины на win на другую на  lin? т.е. обращяясь на ip 555.333.222.111 на linux что бы видел  контент 222.333.444.555 win
<artus> User195[web], http://iptables.ru/ иди изучай
<User195[web]> изучал уже...
<User195[web]> прероутинги построунтинги результата недали
<artus> ну значит иди на форуме спрашивай
<vuarabei> детка прыгай в лодку!
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/JqeikarjTIY
<[Raiden]> чтоб не скучали )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сосед твой "творит" такие эпические произведения? ))))
<[Raiden]> отсутствие у консольных обновлялок общего прогрессбара бесит немного. Всё ещё обновляется суся
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://lesnikov-16.ru/
<[Raiden]> не, не сосед )
<Nor8> Это адЪ  ))))
<[Raiden]> пенетратор ещё послушай и ангелы космоса :) на ютубе есть
<Nor8>  Не, хватит и одной )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Чтобы осознать, так сказать, космический, не меньше, замысел этого опуса ))))
<[Raiden]> космонавт панченко  послушай и я отстану ))
<Nor8> Не,  я пытаюсь найти достойный видео ответ, но боюсь, что это не возможно ))))
<[Raiden]> забавная группа. Вообще они в другим стиле играю ти дисков много. А это по ходу больше прикол, бэк прожект.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> не бэк, а сайд или зайд, на стороне короче )
<Nor8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puz9sRIZ3rM&feature=related  Может быть это, но все-равно как то мелко, без размаха )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> не , не катит )
<Nor8> Вот и я про тоже )))
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcg6l3lsDiM
<[Raiden]> такого рода едйсвительно больше ничего нет
<[Raiden]> есть ещё группа kim & buran ,  но у них другая музыка
<[Raiden]> в иптаблисах н варим, поговорим о музыке )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4&feature=related Все, нашел ответ )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> Nor8: на переносном девайсе с тачем, часы посередине с интегрированными задачами\органайзером вполне верное решение
<[Raiden]> в общем мобильыне девайсы и всякие планшеты кому то голову снесли.
<Nor8> Это на переносном, а на десктопе и на ноуте никак, и это еще мягко сказано.
<vuarabei> .;
<vuarabei> есть кто?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-17
<vuarabei> ЕСТЬ КТОНИБУДЬ???!!!!
<artus> @kban vuarabei 43200 спать иди, и капс перед сном нафиг вырви
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Как принудительно включить аддон в FireFox  9 b1? Нашел в гугле какие-то манускрипты аж за 2005 год, но по всей видимости инфа там устарела.
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<Lurc89> привет
<Lurc89> есть проблема , нужно пробросить порт на машину в локальной сети с ip 192,168,1,200 по порту 61485
<Lurc89> вот правила
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135399
<Lurc89> прописал , но чего то все равно не получается соедениться с машиной
<artus> а где там собственно 61485 ?
<Lurc89> если важно , то на этом ip висит видеорегистратор и нужно к нему подключиться
<Lurc89> -A PREROUTING -d 89.185.81.153/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 41685 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.200:41685
<Lurc89> -A FORWARD -d 192.168.1.200/32 -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 41685 -j ACCEPT
<artus> 61485 и 41685 немного разные цифры
<baronos[work]> :D
<Lurc89> ошибся чутка :)
<Lurc89> 41685
<Lurc89> порт
<artus> этак косарей на 20ть промахнулся )
<Lurc89> с сервера пробую на локальную машину , подключается
<Lurc89> а вот если из вне
<Lurc89> то не как(((
<artus> к чему эти извращения) почему бы не поставить openvpn и не парится с портами вообще )))
<artus> да и никто левый не залезет)
<Lurc89> у мя с другой стороны не линух стоит)
<artus> и что? )))
<Lurc89> да пока что с этим не охото возиться
<Lurc89> как бы так пробросить чтоб работало
<Lurc89> а есть еще один штука , на видеорегистраторе стоит ip 192.168.1.200 и тригерный порт 41685
<artus> Lurc89, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
 * artus всеже обоими руками за впнку :)
 * baronos[work] истонно говорит "ставь впн, и иди"
<artus> Lurc89, http://forum.yakm.ru/index.php?showtopic=183 всей настройки минут на 15ть)
<TOPT> Всем ку
<artus> блин, даже проще чем под никсами)
<User184[web]> plhfdcndeqnt
<User184[web]> здравствуйте
<User184[web]> Есть люди кто поможет?
<artus> !ask | User184[web]
<User184[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174190.0
<ubuntuhelp> User184[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> Что делать не вкурсе только что установил в первый раз... Чайник я.  <---- чукча писатель, чукча не читатель, и пофигу что на форуме рассосано уже раз 150ть точно
<TOPT> Ребят, кто нить пользовался icinga? если есть дайте ман по его настройке, установить установил теперь хочу настроить
<User184[web]> artus насамом деле так
<Lurc89> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 41685 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT в место NEW что тут писать?
<User184[web]> Вот допустим куда это писать если ubuntu не грузиться ? sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  sudo apt-get purge fglrx*  sudo rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core  xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-ati
<baronos[work]> Ктрл+альт+ф1 и в консоле выполняй
<User184[web]> мде
<artus> Lurc89, а форвард у тебя включен собсно?
<baronos[work]> Что мде, грузись пока не встанет, и там ктрл+альт+ф1 авторизуйся в консоли и все.
<Lurc89> включен , у меня рдп все отлично ходит
<artus> фигня тогда какая то
<Lurc89> ага полная фигня
<Lurc89> так то он ведь должен то работать
<Lurc89> а сквид тут косячить не может ?
<artus> ну заверни тупо все для пробы iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> и глянь видно али нет
<Lurc89> это весь инет завернет?
<artus> угу
<Lurc89> сервак просто от меня за 20 км
<artus> аа, тогда ненадо )
<artus> как то вы непонятно стримите видео)
<artus> так, погодь, а зачем собсно на офтопике впнко, на этом же сервере поднимаеш и все в шоколаде, кому надо ключики выдал и все
<Lurc89> ммм
<Lurc89> а input не каких строк писать не надо?
<artus> sharikoff, ты тут ? или как?
<baronos[work]> Ыы белый дом в сша обстрелял тип какой то с калаша))
<Lurc89> так я понял че нужно делать
<artus> Lurc89, netstat  -anp  у тебя что показывает?
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135400
<baronos[work]> Убунту амр6 поддерживает?
<Lurc89> сче еще скину , а то я тут мудрил че то )
<artus> Lurc89, чет я не понял, 89.185.81.153:46175     195.93.187.3:80         ESTABLISHED 526/squid его и должен чтоль сквид слушать?
<artus> а, не то
<artus> чей то никто никого по ходу там не вдит , а мож и не ломитцо никто
<Lurc89> как в лог записать netstat  -anp
<Lurc89> в файл
<artus>  > zz
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135401
<Lurc89> во
<artus> ну сквид вижу , это да
<artus> на  3389  никто не ломитцо
<artus> или на куда там , на 41685
<Lurc89> ага
<artus> iptables -L давай
<Lurc89> как мне все что выдает комманда netstat  -anp в файл сохранить?
<artus> да не критично
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135402
<artus> ну netstat  -anp > log
<artus> Lurc89, ну как бе вроде должно
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135404 так получается он по порту 61485 не чего не слушает ?
<artus> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward чего говорит?
<Lurc89> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<artus> Lurc89, ты опять с  портом очепятался?
<artus> 41685 у тебя ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             192.168.1.200       tcp dpt:41685
<Lurc89> ага опять)
<artus> Lurc89, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<artus> Lurc89, ты там проверь настройки , мало ли , мож ты не на тот порт стучиш ) очепятавшись )
<TOPT> Скажите плиз как зафиксировать разрешение экрана. Т.к. моник подключен к KVM и после перезагрузки разрешение сбрасывается
<Lurc89> а где посмтортеть cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Lurc89> куда делось?
<artus> Lurc89, да в терминал вбей) копипастом )
<artus> может у тя форвард не включен
<artus> выхлопом должна быть 1
<Lurc89> root@Katrine:/home/lurc# cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward 1
<Lurc89> ага 1 вышло
<artus> ну даже не знаю чего сказать то )
<artus> Lurc89, проверяй настройки 192.168.1.200 машинки
<Lurc89> пытаюсь подколнектится к этому порту с программулины CMS
<Lurc89> если с машины в той же локалке , то все работает(((
<artus> Lurc89, эмм, а у тя какой ip?
<Lurc89> ip откуда подключаюсь 91.217.202.37 , куда подключаюсь 89.185.81.153 , локальная машину куда нужно попасть 192,168,1,200
<artus> эмм, а где в этой связке 91.217.202.37 ?
<artus> я как то не пойму )
<artus> Lurc89, как то ты выпадаеш из общей схемы)
<Lurc89> а зачем?
<Lurc89> это IP удаленного компа с которого пытаю по инету подрубиться
<artus> ну а кто у тя слушает 41685 на внешнем интерфейсе на 89.185.81.153 ? и кому собственно разрешено подключатцо то
<artus> eth1 как я понял инет?
<Lurc89> eth0 инет
<artus> 192.168.1.200/32 -i eth0 ??
<Lurc89> 192,168,1,200 подключен к интерфейсу eth 1
<Lurc89> а eth0 это 89,185,81,153
<artus> агга, понял , точно
<Lurc89> где я дурак ?)
<artus> да гипотетически должно вроде как работать
<artus> Lurc89, ну че, запускай tcpdump и пробуй подключитцо , и смотри чего говорит
<Lurc89> там сча нефига не увидеть походу)
<artus> Lurc89, ну себя то должен узреть при попытке достучатцо цмской
<Lurc89> там разглядеть не че не возможно они просто бегуть строчки
<Lurc89> много много
<artus> Lurc89, http://wiz.su/2007/06/14/analiz-setevogo-trafika-s-pomoshhyu-tcpdump/
<artus> Lurc89, тебе собственно аля tcpdump -n -i fxp0 dst 195.12.66.1 and port 53 надо  )
<Lurc89> root@Katrine:/home/lurc# tcpdump -n -i fxp0 dst 192.168.1.200 and port 41685 tcpdump: fxp0: No such device exists (SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device)
<artus> Lurc89, -i интерфейс же )))
<artus> ethкакой то
<artus> какой там у тя внешка
<Lurc89> а типа написать вместо -i eth0
<artus> угу
<Lurc89> вапще тишина
<artus> ну значит цмска с машинки вообще выбратцо не может)
<User184[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174190.0 подскажите гляньте пожалуйста
<artus> мож там исходящий зарезан ?
<artus> или кто там у тя стучит
<Lurc89> все походу понял
<artus> Lurc89, чего было?
<Lurc89> походу он не дает по этим портам туда идти
<Lurc89> сча проверю
<Lurc89> найти не могу где cms скачать мона
<Lurc89> для 7
<artus> вобщем впнка рулит)
<Karlos_> пламенный привет
<baronos[work]> Блин, обжегся((
<baronos[work]> о*
<Lurc89> О_о
<Lurc89> tcpdump -n -i eth0 dst 192.168.1.200 and port 41685 может вместо этого
<Lurc89> чтоб только на порт смотрел
<Flanker> Здравствуйте я установил дрова на Радеон скачанные с офф сайта. Не могу найти каталист контрол центр. Подскажите как его запустить. Ubuntu 11.10
 * baronos[work] никогда не купит видео карту ATI
<simmi> да да и никаких плат с видеочипами VIA
<Karlos_> Ubuntu 11.10 и Радеон - это жесть, у АТИ даже под виндой с дровами не все гладко
<Karlos_> <simmi>, а в чем проблема с чипами ВИА
<Karlos_> ?
<simmi> Они слабее интеловских и драйвера порой проблемней чем у ати
<Karlos_> угу, нужно запомнить
<Flanker> вопрос в том где найти каталист контрол центр, раз ух уже есть такая система?
<Karlos_> <Flanker>, хз порыскай по форуму, должно быть
<Flanker> я понял
<simmi> по этому например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163145.0
<MILLIONER> Привет, друзья!
<MILLIONER> Как сделать авто VPN при загрузке системы Ubuntu 11.10
<Karlos_> <MILLIONER> в нетворк манагере смотрел?
<Karlos_> если не ошибаюсь, там должно быть такое
<baronos[work]> Он будет наверно связку ключей спрашивать.
<Flanker> Вы не подскажите где можно найти список потдерживаемого оборудования в Ubuntu 11.10? У меня DVB карта Prof Revolution S2 8000 не видит. Шаманил целый день вчера. На форумах говорят такую же карту только чуть раней версии Linux автоматом определял не знаю что делать
<baronos[work]> Я те ссылку вчера кидал, делал по ней?
<Flanker> Да это для спутникового инета, у меня ТВ. Делал все перезагружаюсь не видит
<baronos[work]> Ты видать плохо читаешь
<baronos[work]> Там в начале установка дров и определение карты.
<Flanker> baronos[work]: я это и сделал
<baronos[work]> Flanker: http://linuxtv.org/ тут погляди
<Flanker> спасибо. А можно подсказать ссылку на список потдерживаемого оборудования для успокоения совести
<Lurc89> все решилось походу дела :)
<baronos[work]> На сайтах спутниковой рыбалки смотри инфу, там больше найдеш решений.
<Lurc89> кароче оказалось все проще простого
<Lurc89> на серваке с которого подключался на порт 41685
<Lurc89> было закрыт доспуп на инет по етому направлению)
<Flanker> baronos[work]: спасибо еще раз
<baronos[work]> Flanker: http://viaccessfree.biz/forum/ вот лучший форум про спутник инету и рыбалку
<Lurc89> artus пасиб за помощь
<chapt> спутниковая рыбалка, бррр неприятная вещь
<MILLIONER> Karlos_: можете по анг написать?:)
<baronos[work]> Одно время это было вечело особенно на ямале))
<artus> Lurc89, ))
<baronos[work]> с*
<MILLIONER> Друзья, как сделать авто VPN при загрузке системы Ubuntu 11.10?
<artus> MILLIONER, еще раз спроси
<chapt> я с астры ловил, ужас, не ожидал такого огромного количества ххх
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: поставиь "доступно для всех поьлзователей"?
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: а от этого зависит?:) я не думаю что будет работать
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: и "подключаться автоматически"?
<baronos[work]> chapt: очень много ххх было на триколоре, когда они халявный инет открыли, правда скорость было 128))
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: а вот так то точно не работает
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: а соединение поверх которого работает VPN - доступно и включается автоматически?
<jlewka> добрый день
<jlewka> подскажите, как в netstat посмотерть всех входящие соединения?
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: тойсь сам инет? Он работает, только не автоматички:((
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: VPN работает поверх чего-то - ethernet например
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: поднят ли этот ифейс на момент попытки создать VPN соединение?
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: да.. у меня работает по локалке.. на щет ифеса - не вкурсе (точнее.. не разбираюсь по интерфейсам)
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: хм, странно. Но есть способ, в обход Network Manager
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: впрочем, думаю тебе лучше всё же разобраться почему в NM это не работает
<MILLIONER> я еще помню когдато у меня была старая убунту, то подключал через скрипт. .. но сейчас не могу нати той скрипт, тай врятли он будет работат:(
<MILLIONER> вот и разбираюсь :)))
<MILLIONER> требую помощи тех кто знает:)) и тех кто хочет помочь мне разобраться:))
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: покажи плз содержимое /etc/network/interfaces
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: на pastebin'е
<MILLIONER> сек
<MILLIONER> где?
<MILLIONER> аа.. эт о скрипте?
<Onkeltem> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<MILLIONER> ааа
<MILLIONER> забыл. сек
<MILLIONER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740952/
<MILLIONER> у меня один маленький вопрос.. а как выбырать пользователя при написании сообщения в пидгине?
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: всё хорошо там
<Onkeltem> MILL<Tab>
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: Tab
<Onkeltem> Onk<Tab>
<MILLIONER> аа есть модуть какойто? мне неудобно переключать расскладку
<MILLIONER> Onk<Tab>
<MILLIONER> чтобы конкретно кому-то писать:)
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: ну какие еще варианты будут?
<MILLIONER> хм.. я так понял что никто не знает:(
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: Tab кнопка
<Ilshat> не надо его писать
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER:  ls -R /etc/NetworkManager/ на пастебинку
<MILLIONER> сек
<MILLIONER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/740957/
<MILLIONER> Ilshat: я знаю что Таб это кнопка.. дело втом что ники по анг.. а сообщение по русски.. нужно каждий раз переключатся.. и так неудобно.... если может реализация по клику на ник.. и автоматически вставляет юзера... или альтернативний клиент для чата?:))
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: есть xchat вроде.
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/VPN connection 1
<Ilshat> в команде ошибка будет думабю
<Ilshat> думаю*
<Onkeltem> sudo
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: вначале sudo
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: понал.. когда не заработало.. сек.. сейчас кину
<Ilshat> без cd врятли тебе покажет connection и 1
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740959/
<Karlos_> парни, а как можно исключить обновления для некоторых пакетов, т.е. я не хочу по apt-get upgrade обновлять скайп, оперу и лису?
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: всё норм. Единственное, что мне кажется не хватает - там же системного соединения по eth
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: или wifi
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: сделай системным (доступынм для всех) твоё текущее проводное или беспроводное
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: и автоматическим
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: у меня нету вайфая
 * Onkeltem вообще не считает правильным, что в NM нельзя указать зависимое соединение в VPN
<Onkeltem> MILLIONER: значит проводное
<Lurc89> гы
<Lurc89> есть 3 интерфейса
<Lurc89> eth0 смотрит в инет eth1 смотрит в локалку , eth2 смотрит в инет
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: а в одном предложении нельзя ли вопрос задать? )
<Lurc89> как сделать чтоб сервак проверял есть ли инет на eth0 и если нет давал его с eth2
<Lurc89> и как тока инет появляется на eth0 , раздавал с него ?))
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: Думаю это по-любому поможет: http://lartc.org/
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: но только это слишком всё сложно, old school way )
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: и долго изучать..
<Lurc89> видел где то скрипты , типа пингует с 1 интерфейса инет , если не пингуется то прекидывает на другой
<Lurc89> как тока пинги пошли с того интерфейса он обратно перекидывает
 * Onkeltem вдруг подумал, что старые линуксоиды скорее всего не считаю iproute2 олд скулом ни разу
<Karlos_> <+Lurc89>, глянь может будет полезно http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing
<Karlos_> об исключении пакетов из обновления никто не подскажет?
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: то есть поднимать оба интерфейса - устраивает?
<Lurc89> не , первый безлимит второй , 3G
<Onkeltem> а, ну вот...
<Lurc89> в 2 интерфейса не вариант:)
<Onkeltem> Lurc89:  тут видишь ли какая фигня, вот пропали пинги по первому, и что сразу второй поднимать?
<Lurc89> ага
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: пинги могут пропасть по многим причинам:
<MILLIONER> Onkeltem: оказивается сойденение уже есть ситстемным
<Lurc89> да ето фиг с ним , главное чтоб работали люди
<Onkeltem> 1) remote host is down 2) remote host слишком занят 3) временный перебой - обрати внимание eth0 всё еще UP
<Onkeltem> 4) eth0 is DOWN
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: пока 4 не случилось, не вызовутся скрипты ifup/down
<Onkeltem> и стало быть это ты не отследишь. Значит орриентируемся тлько по пингам...
<Onkeltem> а значит как только связь возобновляется, у тебя сразу 2 ифейса UP
<Onkeltem> то есть первый и не ложился даже
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135405
<Lurc89> как то так
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: в общем, вариант такой примерно: первый постоянно UP, второй делаешь ON DEMAND. Настраиваешь balancing и пускаешь весь траф через первый ифейс
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: как тоьлко он ложится, начинают сами работать роуты через второй
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: поскольку второй on demand, то поднимется как только первый пакет полезет
<Onkeltem> больше помочь увы ничем не могу
<MILLIONER>  Onkeltem: не вкурсе.. езернета у меня два (тойсь входа в локал).. если вы мне пишете
<Lurc89> пасиб , попробуем
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: фактически, у тебя роуты через iproute будут типа такие: всё через eth0, всё через 3g. Поскольку сначала идет строка про eth0, работать будет только он. Как только он ложится, начинает всё идти через 3g
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: так что никакого balancing даже не надо )
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: самое здесь сложное - правильно и вовремя прописывать роуты через ip
<Onkeltem> ip route add ... ну и так далее
<Onkeltem> man ip
<Lurc89> ммм
<Onkeltem> хотя стоп ) если ppp оn demand, то вроде как ифейс поднят
<Onkeltem> в общем, за $$  я тебе всё настрою )))
<Lurc89> да я так все настрою :) голова то есть :)
<Lurc89> и ум пытливый :)
<Lurc89> а за $$ я сам че хошь настрою )))
<Lurc89> спасиб помог , буду думать в сторону demand
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: ok, удачи )
<Lurc89> тока походу проблемы будут :) ip у 3g динамический )
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: и? masquerade и чхать те на ip
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: и пинговать ничего не надо кстати в этом решении
<Onkeltem> Lurc89: а роуты ты для ифейсов пишешь, а не для ip
<TOPT> с cacti кто нить работал?
<Karlos_> <TOPT>, было дело, правда давно
<TOPT> у меня постоянно snmp error лезит
<TOPT> добавляю девайс, Host Template - none
<TOPT> сохраняю и ругается на нее
<artus> Lurc89, че ты фигней маешся? скриптов по поднятию резервного линка на 3g как грязи, или тебе настолько лень в гугл заглянуть? :)
<Lurc89> я нашел ))
<Lurc89> на 3 г
<Lurc89> 1
<Lurc89> проверка
<Lurc89> блин в квипе кодировка не работает(
<artus> хотя пофиг что 3g, что шнурок
<Lurc89> вапще разницы нет
<artus> там всего то если пинги не бегут поднять pppd и развернуть роуты на новый шлюз )
<SeaCaT> Zig heil свободным
<Karlos_> <TOPT> возможно проблема с версией snmp
<artus> @kick SeaCaT ты явно промахнулся
<Karlos_> между 2 и 3 существенные различия
<TOPT> Настройка SNMP клиентов
<TOPT> Cisco
<TOPT> Для настройки SNMP выполните вход на маршрутизатор под пользователем, перейдите в привилегированный режим enable, затем выполните:
<TOPT> как с этим быть если у меня нет cisco
<TOPT> и это vps
<sharikoff> ставишь snmp
<artus> TOPT, маааленький вопрос, тут канал поддержки Cacti  ?
<sharikoff> определяешь в настройках комьюнити
<sharikoff> и снимаешь какти или мртг данные
<SeaCaT> Народ, возможно ли сделать LiveUSB с двумя Linux'aми одновременнО?
<artus> sharikoff, ну чего там по результатам то этой ночи?
<sharikoff> artus: пока тихо
<SeaCaT> Зиг хайль! (нем. Sieg Heil! — «Да здравствует Победа!» или «Слава Победе!»)
<sharikoff> иначе я б не смог писать
<SeaCaT> Не надо, не надо. Каждиый подумал о своем.
<TOPT> <artus> я не к тебе обращался.
<artus> @voice TOPT
<TOPT> <sharikoff>, спасибо за наводку буду пробовать
<artus> TOPT, спрашиваю еще раз )
<TOPT> ты тут радио бесплатное?
<sharikoff> SeaCaT: мы знаем перевод, только вот провоцировать не надо ок?
<TOPT> или попугай
<sharikoff> TOPT: ты дело делаь будешь или ругаться?
<TOPT> да я как то не пытаюсь ругаться просто не пойму что он возмущается
<TNH>   
<sharikoff> TOPT: ему по сроку службы положено =)
<SeaCaT> @sharikoff окок. НИчего за душой не имею плохого. Просто не так поняли меня. И ваапще я пацифист. моя ошибка )
 * baronos[work] говорит "правила - должен знать каждый!"
<sharikoff> SeaCaT: мэа кульпа, мэа максима кульпа?
<SeaCaT> Сорри, не понимаю)
<SeaCaT> Латынь???
<SeaCaT> Нене
<sharikoff> SeaCaT: переводи =))
<SeaCaT> Переведу, подскажешь как подружить два линя на одном лайвЕ? :D
<sharikoff> ставишь потом груб редактируешь
<sharikoff> чо там дружить
<sharikoff> я правда не ставил но принцип таков имхо
<SeaCaT> Я хочу лайв флешь запилить. с двумя линями, бубунтой и backtrak'ом
<sharikoff> ну так флешку в руки и вперед
<baronos[work]> Установи на флешку две оси, и все.
<SeaCaT> Народ, я полный нуб в этом. я знаю немного про unetbootin и все.
<SeaCaT> Две ЛАЙВ оси на одной флехе нужно
<SeaCaT> РРАВР! !USB
<SeaCaT> !usb
<ubuntuhelp> для установки Ubuntu на Flash тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/21/ubuntu_usb_%D0%B8_usb_%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B0 на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick и live USB тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Lurc89> ÿ òóò
<ubuntuhelp> Lurc89! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lurc89> ÿ òóò
<ubuntuhelp> Lurc89! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lurc89> а так
<Lurc89> О на кодировку не ругается)
<artus> ))
<Lurc89> вот самое плохое , что дома линух на ноуте не удобно держать(((
<Zogar> Lurc89: почему?
<baronos[work]> В туалет можно с ним пойти. А пк не уннсешь
<Lurc89> а потому что иногда охото пострулять или в обливион зарубиться)
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=52210.0
<IchEsseDichAuf> а иногда охото вебсервер поднять. линукс на ноуте самое то.
<Lurc89> вебсервер говоришь)))
<Lurc89> а зачем он тебе ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сайтами баловаться
<User043[web]> all hi
<User043[web]> What is speak of russia???
<User043[web]> Всем привет!
<artus> !ru | User043[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User043[web]: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<User043[web]> Русские есть?
<TNH> йя йя
<amarovita> Нету
<User043[web]> Запустил Ubentu 11.10 на работе
<User043[web]> установка в самом конце прирывается
<baronos[work]> Убенту не рабочий дистр
<User043[web]> ставил 2 галки (обновления и Flash)
<User043[web]> может из-за этого проблема?
<Lurc89> скачай другой
<Lurc89> а инет включен когда устанавливаешь
<Lurc89> скорей всего с образом трабла
<Lurc89> у мя такое было
<User043[web]> инет включен
<Lurc89> скачай заново образ , и инет включи
<User043[web]> а почему его выключать надо?
<boris_t> проверь хеш сумму скачанного образа
<Lurc89> он обновления сразу скачивает
<Lurc89> и всякие там пакетики :)
<User043[web]> а чем это плохо?
<Lurc89> что именно?
<Lurc89> линукс это хорошо , там плохого нету
<User043[web]> [13:30] <Lurc89> он обновления сразу скачивает. [13:30] <Lurc89> и всякие там пакетики :)
<User043[web]> сижу через LiveCD
<Lurc89> это хорошо , он обновляется до самой новой версии
<User043[web]> у меня дистрибутив 11.10
<Lurc89> перекачай образ
<Lurc89> в нем касяк или на диске печатки пальцОв
<User043[web]> почему-то везде написано "галки не ставить при установке"
<TNH> попробуй через флешку поставить
<User043[web]> может попробовать так ...
<User043[web]> не поддерживается
<Onkeltem> Как же всё-таки удобно с двумя мониками!
<TNH> а с 4 мониками лучше :)
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: подключену к одной машине?
<Ilshat> подключены
<User043[web]> а темы на 4 рабочих - разные ставить нельзя?
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: ессно
<User043[web]> как?
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: я гоняю окнами нужными по разным декстопам. Например сейчас у меня слева чат во весь экран, а справа - браузер, так как || помогают тут одному челу. Закончу, поеду браузером на другой десктоп, где слева у меня Eclipse )
<User043[web]> спасибо досвидания
<Lurc89> а нук поделись как сделал ?
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: каким образом подключил?
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: nVidia TwinView обычный, без Ксинерамы
<Ilshat> я имел в виду физически )
<Onkeltem> 2 монитора к 1 компу? o_O
<Ilshat> видеокарта такая, что 2 выхода?
<Lurc89> есть видюшки у которых 2 выхода
<Lurc89> но вот как 4
<Ilshat> или один в интегрированный, а другой к карте
<Lurc89> т.е какой то разветвитель ?
<Ilshat> хотя у меня у самого вроде 2 выхода. но dvi.
<Ilshat> а не. 2 dvi. и один vga. это значит что я смогу 3 моника подключить. или ошибаюсь?
<Ilshat> http://www.shop.servertorg.ru/images/600/4741-2.jpg
<TNH>  ну и 4 выход  c  видюшки  HDmi
<TNH> :)
<Ilshat> ошибся. все таки один DVI ) н оесть круглый. вроде SVGA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> S-video
<Ilshat> точно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это старые телевизоры цеплять
<Lurc89> как эта штука называется?
<TNH> шнурок с тюльпаном :)
<SeaCaT> Ну так как? НИкто не знает?
<SeaCaT> Создание LiveUSB с двумя linux системами?
<TOPT> Желный занчек возле логина что означает?
<TNH> у мня на новой видюшке уже нет этова выхода для старых телеков у мня тока лишних 2 разьёма hdmi
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=52210.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> TNH: обделили. у меня на новой видюхе тоже нету s-video
<TNH> во точно s- видео разьём :)
<ASTIN> привет всем
<ASTIN> народ, есть кто шарящий в настройке squid?
<andrex> #squid <--- тебе туда
 * Lurc89 slaps ASTIN around a bit with a large trout
<ASTIN> andrex там все англоговорящие и от них я ответа так и не дождался вчера
<ASTIN> все как в танке
<Lurc89> а чего у тебя ?
<Lurc89> смотря что нуно делать
<Lurc89> жалуйся что там у тебя )
<ASTIN> мне нужно настроить squid на прозрачное проксирование
<ASTIN> если его сейчас на других машинах указать явно (IP:port) то инет работает
<ASTIN> но нужно именно прозрачный
<ASTIN> вот такая вот проблемка
<sharikoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132101.0
<sharikoff> ASTIN: поиск есть по форуму в котором куча тем
<sharikoff> тебе не сквид надо настраивать а iptables на редирект
<Lurc89> я с этим мучался
<Lurc89> сча кину тебе че нуно
<ASTIN> я вроде прописал в iptables
<Lurc89> че там прописал
<Lurc89> в студию
<ASTIN> ofc
<ASTIN> щас
<sharikoff> не сюда
<ASTIN> ок
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro
<ASTIN> http://paste.pro/5135412
<ASTIN> коннект к инету через pppoe
<ASTIN> интервейс смотрящий в инет - eth0
<sharikoff> нет
<ASTIN> а что тогда67
<sharikoff> когда пппое подключено покажи ifconfig
<sharikoff> увидишь там ppp0 или типа того
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135413
<ASTIN> да есть там
<Lurc89> вот смотри сюда
<sharikoff> вот этот интерфейс и смотрит в инет
<Lurc89> eth0 смотрит в инет
<Lurc89> и все будет работать , главное смотри тоб форвардинг включен был
<ASTIN> ну, по сути eth0 смотрит в локалку провайдера, а ppp0 в инет
<ASTIN> форвард включил
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> правила показывают так
<sharikoff> iptables -L-n-x
<Lurc89> http://paste.pro/5135413 сделай как тут только вместо eth0 пиши ppp0
<sharikoff> или конкретно например таблицу нат
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -L -n -x
<ASTIN> http://paste.pro/5135414 вот мой ifconfig
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> в инет смотрит ппп0
<ASTIN> ну так выходит
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> правила грохни сначала
<sharikoff> iptables -F
<sharikoff>  gjnjv gjyjdjq pfdjhfxbdfq
<sharikoff> потом поновой заворачивай
<ASTIN> ну, у меня идет pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules через rc.local
<ASTIN> так что мне попросту можно в нем отредактировать по идее
<sharikoff> ну я те налету говорю как сделать
<ASTIN> а
<ASTIN> понятно
<sharikoff> попробовал -зачет
<Lurc89> лучше грохнуть или перезагрузиться без восстановления
<sharikoff> записал в правила
<sharikoff> попробовал незачет -пробуешь еще
<ASTIN> of gjghj,e.
<ASTIN> ща попробую
<Lurc89> ну как успехи?
<ASTIN> lf xnj-nj gjrelf ybrfr dfot
<ASTIN> да что-то покуда никак ваще
<ASTIN> все прописал
<ASTIN> резултата 0
<Lurc89> выкладывай свои iptables
<Lurc89> а форвардинг включен?
<Lurc89>  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Lurc89> 1 пишет?
<ASTIN> lf
<ASTIN> да
<ASTIN> й
<ASTIN> 1
<ASTIN> так, чего-то туплю сегодня
<ASTIN> iptables вывод как посмотреть?
<ASTIN> я только учусь всему этому :)
<sharikoff> iptables -L-n -x
<sharikoff> iptables -L -n -x
<Lurc89> или iptables --list
<Lurc89> только это не интересно
<baronos[work]> О_о
<ASTIN> эм... пишет что там у меня http://paste.pro/5135416
<Goliy_Cherep> доброго времени, к кому можно обратится по вопросу регистрации на форуме убунту.р??
<Lurc89> iptables -save > /etc/iptales.up.rules
<sharikoff> ASTIN: нету ниче
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -L -n -x попробуй
<Lurc89> сделай , потом зайди и выложди нам че там
<Lurc89> iptables -t nat -L -n -x команда нужна
<ASTIN> http://paste.pro/5135417
<sharikoff> теперь iptables -t nat -F
<ASTIN> ну
<Lurc89> там не нужное есть
<sharikoff> ASTIN: сделал?
<Lurc89> REDIRECT   tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 redir ports 3128
<Lurc89> DNAT       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 to:131.0.0.2:3128
<ASTIN> да
<Lurc89> это не надо )
<sharikoff> ASTIN: посмотри конфиг сквида
<ASTIN> iptables v1.4.10: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Permission denied (you must be root) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<sharikoff> там слово transparent усть?
<ASTIN> а
<ASTIN> тю
<sharikoff> *есть?
<ASTIN> транспарент я ему указал
<sharikoff> http_port 3128 transparent
<sharikoff> так?
<Lurc89> а зачем так  ?
<Lurc89> у мя и так работает http_port 3128
<ASTIN> так
<ASTIN>  у меня http_port 3128 transparent
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<sharikoff> и попробуй
<ASTIN> и что пробовать?
<sharikoff> зайди куда нть
<sharikoff> и посмотри логи сквида
<sharikoff> access.log
<ASTIN_> и выкинуло меня сразу
<Lurc89> ну прально)
<Lurc89> должно было
<ASTIN_> я и так через прокси сижу, только через явно указанный
<ASTIN_> полный путь до логов?
<sharikoff> значит у тя сквид не настроен
<sharikoff> должно было завернуть на 3128
<Lurc89> если заворачивает он еще пишет что сервак такой то , доступ запрещен
<sharikoff> угу
<ASTIN_> ну, не идет в упор
<ASTIN_> если как сейчас, прописано сервер порт - работает
<sharikoff> сквид значит крути
<ASTIN_> а что с ним еще крутить-то?
<sharikoff> не пускает он тебя прозрачно
<ASTIN_> это я и так понял
<ASTIN_> только вот почему?
<sharikoff> потому как криво настроен
<Lurc89> настройки сквида кидай
<Lurc89> че у тя тама )
<ASTIN_> щас
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: технически - 2 выхода, сейчас у меня ноут и к нему монитор прицеплен.
<Lurc89> от так sudo nano /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: но я бы не стал брать видюшку с 1 выходом. Да, такие наверное уже и не делают
<ASTIN_> не так, sudo nano /etc/squid3/squid.conf
<ASTIN_> отак
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: понятно
<Lurc89> f xt nfr &
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: вот 4 бы... ну или 3. Но так чтобы для этого не пришлось 2-ю видеокарту брать
<Lurc89> а че так ?
<ASTIN_> потому что 3-й стоит а не 2.7
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: разветвитель бери
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: это видеокарта такая?
<ASTIN_> SQUID 3.1.14
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: типа хаба )
<ASTIN_> так, ток как скопировать весь конфиг
<ASTIN_> его просто так не выделишь весь
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: хм, любопытно. Тоже думал что такое должно быть, но в работоспособность как-то не верится )
<sharikoff> ASTIN_: убери все что закаменчено
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: тут nvidia на родных дровах то заставить нормально работать не просто
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: http://www.piramida56.ru/catalog/aksessuary_dlya_kompyuterov/pereklyuchateli/item-44893.html
<ASTIN_> гонишь? там 5700 строчек
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: точнее просто, когда день другой посидишь уже )
<sharikoff> ASTIN_: я свое уже отогнал
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: так это вроде не то )
<sharikoff> лет 15 назад
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: ааа.... то )
<ASTIN_> всмысле?
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: то. 8 входов хватит? ))
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: я думал это 8 ПК - 1 монитор )
<Lurc89> берешь все что в комментах удаляешь нафиг
<Ilshat> точнее выходов
<Lurc89> а то что бес комментов нам суешь )
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: интересно, и как видеокарта должна это понимать?
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: а видеокарта и не узнает
<Ilshat> просто выводит как на моник. а устройство уже сделает свое
<ASTIN_> модет проще будет сделать бекап этого файла, создать новый, и в него наново прописать то,  что нужно?
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: только в 1 случае это может работать: если ОДИНАКОВОЕ изображение выводится на 8 мониторов
<Ilshat> хотя да )
<sharikoff> ASTIN_: поищи в гугле sed кдаление комментариев и пустых строк
<Onkeltem> Ilshat: вот вот
<sharikoff> *удаление
<Ilshat> Onkeltem: видимо это для магазинов. где показывают одно и тоже изображение на нескольких мониках
<Lurc89> можешь бекап сделать и из него все удаль что в комментах
<Lurc89> а остальное нам
<ASTIN_> http://paste.pro/5135420 вот то, что не закомментированно
<Lurc89> смори
<Lurc89> у тя ip сети какой ?
<Lurc89> или компа с которого выходить в инет будешь?
<ASTIN_> ну. у меня сеть 131,0,0,10-131,0,0,150
<ASTIN_> 131,0,0,1 - вин серв
<ASTIN_> 131,0,0,2 - убунту серв
<ASTIN_> ИПы раздает DHCP на винде
<ASTIN_> ДНС там же
<Lurc89> вот значит пишешь acl office src 131.0.0.0/24
<Lurc89> http_access allow  office
<ASTIN_> ток у меня школа :)
<Lurc89> пофиг как обзавешь:)
<ASTIN_> ))
<Lurc89> вставляй после acl CONNECT method CONNECT
<Lurc89> этой строки
<Lurc89> потом сохраняешь, рестартаеш службу и пробуешь
<Lurc89> службу рестартнуть можно service squid restart
<ASTIN_> так а всё то, что было удалить?
<Lurc89> нее
<Lurc89> вот че ты выложил
<Lurc89> туда добаляй эти строчки
<Lurc89> и сохраня
<Lurc89> все поеду домой , пробуй должно работать счастливо
<ASTIN_> а эту acl localnet src 131.0.0.0/24 строку оставлять?
<Lurc89> да
<Lurc89> оставляй
<ASTIN> не работает все равно
<portos> Всем привет
<tonius> всем привет
<portos> вопрос по сквиду. под кеш выделенно 4гб на диске.  в какойто момент место закончится, сквид не будет работать? или есть встроенный механизм очистки
<portos> tonius: привет
<tonius> у меня убунту 11.10. Сеть сконфигурирована пальцами в /etc/networking/interfaces с графического мэнеджера сети снял галочку "использовать"
<tonius> теперь центр приложений говорит что у меня нет инета
<tonius> и не хочет работать
<tonius> как решить?
<portos> tonius: так поставь обратно галочку)
<tonius> тогда он начинает мне маячить постоянно что нет сети и всё такое
<tonius> надоел. если я его совсем удалю может заведется? боюсь поломать
<boris_t> попробуй network-manager остановить
<tonius> 'nj ult rfr
<tonius> это где как?
<tonius> просто процесс убить?
<boris_t> /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<tonius> о! помогло!
<tonius> как его из автозагрузки убрать?
<tonius> boris_t спасибо огромное. как убрать его из автозагрузки бы теперь? я могу совсем его удалить конечно... но вдруг там чего зависит от него важное...
<boris_t> update-rc.d network-manager stop
<boris_t> не гоню
<aleksei`> всем ку
<The_BROS> не работает звук уведомления о новых письмах Thunderbird. Выбран нужный файл .waw в папке, но он не воспроизводится. В чем может быть причина?
<tonius> update-rc.d: error: expected NN after stop
<tonius> я не очень разбираюсь в ранлевелах и всё такое... какбэ мануальчик про эт о на русском? )
<Le9i0nx> права нужны
<tonius> нет, я под sudo -s
<boris_t> !update-rc.d | tonius
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='update-rc.d'
<Le9i0nx> можно сылку удалить на запуск правда потом при обновлении пакета может закинуть снова
<Le9i0nx> сылку
<tonius> хотелось бы с ранлевелами разобраться
<Le9i0nx> копай в сторону загрузки linux
<Le9i0nx> левел передается init-у
<Le9i0nx>  конфигом
<[Raiden]> в убунте upstart , он частичн осовместим с sysV init ,  для старта демонов используются скрипты в /etc/init.d , а  в rcЦИФРА.d симлишки на них
<[Raiden]> симлинки
<[Raiden]> S99name  - S - старт, 99 - очередность запуска
<[Raiden]> если K вместо S то при перехоже в этот ранлевел сервис останавливается
<[Raiden]> конфиги написанные напрямую для upstart лежат в /etc/init
<[Raiden]> ну и в деб базед по умолчанию второй ранлевел
<Ilshat> Raiden, может /etc/init.d
<[Raiden]> нет
<Ilshat> или ты не про убунту
<[Raiden]> я про убунту
<Le9i0nx> /etc/init это файл
<[Raiden]> нет
<tonius> Я понял что начала упстарт что-то делает, затем передаёт упревление init
<[Raiden]> это папка с кучей name.conf
<[Raiden]> нет.
<Ilshat> а. я смотрю в дебиане, а там нет init. поэтому подумал, что ты ошибся
<[Raiden]> апстарт и есть инит в убунте, и конфиги для него в /etc/init
<[Raiden]> /etc/init.d и rcX.d для совместимости с sysV
<[Raiden]> и тоже можно использовать
<Le9i0nx> ядро ->init -> rcS.d -> rc2.d
<Le9i0nx> чтото вроде этого упрощенно естествено
<tonius> вот оно как...
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> точнее да, если говорить про sysV
<Le9i0nx> точно
<Ilshat> значит как я понял. достаточно закинуть конфиг в /etc/init и будет нужная прога запускаться?!
<[Raiden]> в убунте впринципе почти так же, только некоторые службы стартуют по другому.
<Le9i0nx> я просто на дебяхе живу про другое сложно сказать чтото внятное
<Le9i0nx> нет
<[Raiden]> например , что бы указать какой ранлевел использует lightdm , надо редактировать /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<[Raiden]> строка stop on runlevel [016]
<Ilshat> да, сложновато
<[Raiden]> это конфиг конкретно апстартка
<baronos[work]> По оптоволокну сигнал идет со скоростью света, так?
<[Raiden]> без к
<tonius> так
<Le9i0nx> структура такая скрипт в /etc/init.d/XXXX
<Le9i0nx> семлинк на него ложим в /etc/rc*.d/[S,K]99-XXXX
<[Raiden]> если например в [016]  добавить 2 , то  будет консольный логин
<[Raiden]> Le9i0nx: всё правильно и это работает. Я только пытаюсь скаатЬ, что в убунте не sysv
<baronos[work]> Хмм, тут ученые преодолели скорость света в ускорители частиц, классно будет если на основе этой технологии сделают инет))
<Le9i0nx> ладно не спорю ))
<[Raiden]> поэтому есть ещё другой механизм описания сервисов
<tonius> вобщем что мне надо дописать в /etc/init.d/network-manager stop ? ему какое-то NN в конце подавай
<tonius> ой
<tonius> в смысле в конце update-rc.d network-manager stop
<andrex> baronos[work]: 60 70 % от скорости света зависит от качиства спайки и гермитичности
<chapt> baronos[work]: линку можешь дать?
<chapt> и по оптоволокну свет идет с меньшей скоростью, чем скорость света :)
<Ilshat> по любому. если я приавльно представляю, как это работает
<Le9i0nx> Ilshat: http://www.k-max.name/linux/nachalo-etapy-zagruzki-os-linux-v-sxeme/
<baronos[work]> chapt:  вроде эта ссылка http://www.utro.ru/news/2011/10/28/1007705.shtml
<Ilshat> Le9i0nx: это для дебиана?
<Le9i0nx> это для дебяхи убунты и фряхи там читать надо внимательно
<Ilshat> ясно. на досуге почитаю
<Le9i0nx> Ilshat: Upstart
<Le9i0nx> 3 этап загрузки для убунты
<Le9i0nx> в генто 2 этап другой немного
<tonius> виртуалбокс если ставить через центр приложений, то он какой-то урезаный там?...
<tech-desk> с сайта лучше дернуть
<tech-desk> или ppa добавить
<Ilshat> tonius: если OSE. то нету там USB
<tonius> там не сказано OSE или нет... USB-то надо бы...
<chapt> baronos[work]: ну пока что превышение скорости света ничтожно мало и очень даже может быть что это тупо погрешность измерений
<tonius> да кудаж вам быстрее скорости света-то, еще даже нет толково работающих 100 гигабитных интерфейсов
<baronos[work]> chapt: не хочется так верить, надо фундамент науки и религии перестраивать)))
<tonius> их собираюсь из 10 шутк 10 гигабитных обычно в 1 логический
<[Raiden]> интересная мысль
<tonius> *собирают)
<[Raiden]> Тоже думаю, что нужна глобальная какая-то цель, замена всех религий.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или новая религия
<baronos[work]> Верно)
<Zogar> [Raiden]: к сожалению, это невозможно. Слишком мал среднестатистический IQ
<[Raiden]> Zogar: может быть и не по этой причине, но да, невозможно )
<tonius> есть же какая-нить штука, которая показывает всё что загружается на каком уровне? как называется? update-rc.d ? если так то как увидеть всю таблицу?
<baronos[work]> Для принятия религии айкью не надо)
<tonius> помойму те у кого IQ высокое вобще не принимают религий
<[Raiden]> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=27d557d6eed664db
<chapt> tonius: ошибаешься, много ученых состоят в конфессиях
<baronos[work]> Для религии нужно либо воспитание, либо дикие личные проблемы)
<baronos[work]> А так как воспитание плодит школоло, то тут только остаются проблемы)
<[Raiden]> к религии по разному можно прийти и  в общем к разной , в зависимости от окружения. Одно остается неизменным. Люди пытаются найти какой-то смысл
<[Raiden]> ну или  сказку в то, что эта жизнь только начало. Или не сказку -  это смотря какая у вас вера )
<tonius> еще как сделать чтобы файрфокс переходил на страницу назад по нажатию BackSpase ?
<chapt> about:config
<chapt> там в настройках
<[Raiden]> одно ясно.  Религии были , есть и новые создаются постоянно. Взять например Бохаи. Из этого можно сделать только 1 вывод - люди не знают как всё есть на самом деле.
<tonius> ну да. а там какой параметр?
<baronos[work]> Тот устой религии не состыковыается с темпом жизни сейчас, так что надо что то новое, или открытие внеземной  развитой жизни)
<[Raiden]> tonius: альт+стрелки. Или купи мышу с кнопками вперед-назад
<tonius> а. нашел. browser.backspace_action
<chapt>  browser.backspace_action
<tonius> не надо мне альтернатив))) хочу так как хочу
<tonius> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле то что я сказал - это стандарт. А то что ты хочешь - альтернатива
<[Raiden]> :)
<tonius> боковые кнопки мышки кстати тоже не пашут
<chapt> [Raiden]:  ну вообще религия отвечает не только на вопросы о происхождении
<chapt> скорее это в первую очередь набор правил
<[Raiden]> тут могут быть ньюансы. гуглить надо. У мну логитековская, сразу пашет
<[Raiden]> ну да, ещё цели
<tonius> у меня a4tech X7 ((
<[Raiden]> а главная цель обычно, по крайней  мере в христианстве и исламе, прожить так, что бы попаст ьв рай  )
<chapt> хм дома а4 тех х5  норм работает
<[Raiden]> ну , на скольк оя их понимаю
<chapt> [Raiden]: ну вообще в том же исламе очень много разумных и мудрых правил, исполняя которые ты элементарно проживешь гораздо дольше
<[Raiden]> ну спору нет
<[Raiden]> запрет алкоголя тот же
<chapt> запрет на свинину
<tonius> теперь трабл с телефоном... у меня нокия C7 в винде есть Nokia Ovi Suite для неё, чтобы смс легко отправлить на номера из телефонной книги. что бы такое в убунту поставить для этого..
<chapt> много правил по гигиене
<tonius> популярные решения не поддерживают C7
<[Raiden]> на свинину устаревшее правило. На мой взгляд. В жару мясо быстр опортится, но сча 21 век, холодильники, консерванты и т.д.
<[Raiden]> обрезание тоже под вопросом. Средства гигиены тоже на месте не стояли
<[Raiden]> ))
<chapt> тут есть одно но, свиней в жарком климате тупо опасно выращивать
<baronos[work]> Надо к свинине как евреи относится, если убить ее быстро и чтоб не мучалась, то мясо будет кашерным.
<[Raiden]> правила всетаки нужны нвоые и мотивация новая. Аллах в рай не возьмет, где куча девок и вина - как то уже не очень торкает. В христианстве та же проблема.
<chapt> триххинилез вообще крайне неприятная вещь
<chapt> baronos[work]: а вот и нет свинья изначально некошерное животное, ибо хоть и парнокопытное, но не жвачное.
<tonius> еще как отрубить графический мэнеджер обновлений?
<|rapidsp|> быстро, чтоб не мучился
<tonius> только я значит apt-get update и он тут как тут, мол нашел хозяин
<tonius> хочу графический мэнеджер убрать накуй..
<[Raiden]> буддизм ещё интересная штука. Но автор рос в индии и понабрался там местного. В общем конечная цель возможно тоже далека от реальности )
<[Raiden]> *главная цель
<chapt> tonius: ну так снеси его
<chapt> apt-get purge
<|rapidsp|> мне тоже травы отсыпьте!
<tonius> как он называется правильно? может можно просто отключить не снося..
<baronos[work]> Буддизм не успеть воспринимать с темпом жизни нынешнем)) хотя я больше буддист)
<chapt> буддизмом как то не интересовался
<[Raiden]> tonius: удаляй что хочешь, просто запоминай что удаляется на слоучай отката или снесешь ubuntu-desktop пакет и снова поставишь ( с гуи софтом это может привести к восстановлению).
<tonius> нельзяли отключить просто этот мэнеджер обновлений, не удаляя?
<chapt> software-center , synaptic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tonius: Система - параметры - запускаемые приложения. это для 2-го гнома путь
<baronos[work]> 400 раз читать мантру ом мане падме хум, потом с сотни других, медитировать несколько часов.
<chapt> или только манагер обновлений? update0manager
<tonius> у меня юнити... обыяная установка убунту. там тоже есть "запускаемые приложения" но там всего 2 пункта
<[Raiden]> сноси update-manager , будет нуже поставишь.
<tonius> ок
<[Raiden]> я незнаю как его отключить , из кде не видно )
<baronos[work]> Я вчера повесил юнити с посл обновлениями,  даш открыл нажал на пустое место и он повис)
<tonius> у меня ниче не виснет... явобще всем доволен, кроме пары мелочей
<tonius> с телефоном бы разобраться.. найти бы приложение чтобы поддерживало мою нокию Ц7...
<baronos[work]> 99% что не найдешь
<chapt> недавно обновился до 11.04 посидел в юнити полдня, плюнул,  опять поставил во 2-й гном оксигеновские иконки и доволен
<baronos[work]> Или юзать через виртуалку
<[Raiden]> под 11.10 на ппа есть Mate , если очень надо гном2
<baronos[work]> Тут есть няшка г3)
<[Raiden]> ))
<tonius> да.. придётся пользовать виртуалбокс наверно... я сделал как сказано у них на сайте wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -    затем apt-get update   и поставилась версия 4.1.2 f yf
<tonius> а на сайте сказано что последняя 4,1,6 ((
<[Raiden]> с этими де как с религиями. И с дистрибутивами ещё
<baronos[work]> У меня мама с легкостью юзает гш)
<baronos[work]> А deb скачать религия не позволяет)?
<tonius> еще надо Extension Pack как-то ставить..
<baronos[work]> В настроцках бокса есть дополнения там устпновишь
<baronos[work]> Предварительно скачав его
<tonius> тока он для 1,4,6 версии... а у меня 1.4.2 встала почему-то (((
<baronos[work]> Скачац с сайта деб последний и все
<[Raiden]> кто тебе мешает скачать для 1.4.2 или скачат ьпакет с вбоксом 1.4.6
<baronos[work]> Типа в танке и легких путей не видим, даешь консоль!!!!)))
<tonius> да, я хочу консолью
<[Raiden]> man wget , man dpkg
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads трудно скачать?)
<baronos[work]> Перенаправь на wget и скачаешь консольно))
<tonius> да умею я пользоваться wget и dpkg... я хотел через ppa
<tonius> чтобы обновлялся он сам если что
<tonius> во
<tonius> разобрался
<baronos[work]> Он как хром установил, и он будет обновлятся
<tonius> надеюсь бондинг также настраивается как и в 8 убунте или уже чего переделали
<tonius> кстати какой нынче аналог atitude search в этом apt... ?
<baronos[work]> Мексиканские заключенные занялись йогой, агрессия в тюрьме снизилась на 20%)))
<tonius> *аптитуде ну вы поняли
<[Raiden]> пусть ещё займутся изучением камасутры
<baronos[work]> Эмм в тюрьме камасутра? Агрессия поднимится 70% наверно))
<tonius> как правильно добавиться в группу vboxusers ?
<tonius> добавился через usermod -a -G vboxusers username
<tonius> чтобы изменения вступили в силу можно как-нить обойтись без перезагрузки?
<tonius> а то виртуалбохс всёравно говорит что я не в группк
<baronos[work]> А дм откл вариант?
<tonius> не монял? дм?
<baronos[work]> Лайтдм
<tonius> я хз что это, простите я сравнительно новичек
<baronos[work]> Sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop потом старт)
<tonius> меня не выкинет из чата?
<[Raiden]> выкинет
<baronos[work]> Викинет
<tonius> ну вот... видимо иначе никак? )
<tonius> тогда мне проще ребутнуться.. ))
<baronos[work]> Ага)
<[Raiden]> изменения в группах работаю после релогина
<[Raiden]> ют
<tonius> ясно. спасибо вам за помощь, чтобы я без вас делал))
<baronos[work]> Гуглил)
<portos> кто знает как узнать ipv6 адрес хоста в сети?
<tonius> по его ipv4 небось?
<portos> tonius: каким образом
<simmi> ifconfig показывает inet6 addr
<oxothuk> камрады, как бы мне видео со звуком с ipкамеры забирать в убунте? foscam fl8918w http://foscam.us/products/foscam-fi8908w-black-wireless-ip-camera-25.html/
<baronos[work]> Такое ощущение что немцев много на канале))
<portos> simmi: нет я имел ввиду удаленного хоста
<tonius> как еще селать чтобы раскладка запоминалась для каждого окна своя?
<baronos[work]> хехе)) сегодня работаю в другом корпусе, а тут тнт показывает, дом2 смотреть буду)))
<tonius> portos nmap ?
<oxothuk> что такое дом 2?
<baronos[work]> Эмм, не стоит знать что это))
<portos> tonius: только так? имеющимеся интсрументами по умолчанию не обойтись
<tonius> хм... хз
<portos> или nmpa во всех дистрибутивах есть?
<tonius> ну поставить не долго
<portos> да знаю)
<portos> что не долго
<skai-falkorr> гугель мюзик больше не бета
<User254[web]> Ребят
<User254[web]> Стоит ли ставить 11.10?
<baronos[work]> Щас попробую заюзать
<tonius> я даволен 11,10
<skai-falkorr> стоит
<User254[web]> А то говорят еще сырая.
<tonius> )
<baronos[work]> Мокрая)
<tonius> я в дождевике
<[Raiden]> так про каждую версию говорят
<tech-desk> мне кажется там хоть не течет nm-applet и metacity
<User254[web]> Ну, а если я поставлю и она криво пойдет ;(
<skai-falkorr> tech-desk: за неимением последнего
<skai-falkorr> User254[web]: нам будет оооооочень пофиг
<baronos[work]> Выпрямишь
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: мне письмо пришло с убунту локализед.
<[Raiden]> если так, попробуй kubuntu 11.10
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: а те то с какого перепугу?
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: не знаю, там ссылаются на твое имя, что типа  русская разработка локо образа че то типа того
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: перешли мне.и главный вопрос - сфига тебе послали?откуда они про тебя узнали?
<baronos[work]> Щас попробую тебе переслать
<tonius> как поставить armitage...
<skai-falkorr> ставить с мыслью о его ненужности
<tonius> не хочу собирать из сыруов
<tonius> найти бы банарник
<skai-falkorr> yppa manager
<skai-falkorr> tonius: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/y-ppa-manager-ppa.html
<skai-falkorr> не найдешь - собирай
<tonius> вау
<tonius> спасибо
<tonius> как на последней убунте бондинг поднять может кто знает
<tech-desk> мануал вроде как есть на хелп.убунту
<tonius> добавил, обновил но E: Не удалось найти пакет y~ppa-manager
<tonius> f
<tech-desk> pokerface.png
<tonius> обманываю, ступил
<tonius> почему-то при перемещении окон они рывками перемещаются
<tonius> дрова стоят на мою карточку Nvidia 450GTS и написано что используются
<baronos[work]> Это изза мыши
<[Raiden]> у меня гф 8600гтс, я заметил тоже лаги компизе  (наверное соотв и в юнити будут).
<[Raiden]> возможно стоит дроа поменять
<[Raiden]> в*
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<[Raiden]> я знаю де где такого не будет
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> Сколько раз сюда кидал с ланчпада этот баг, там надо частоту мыши уменьшить
<[Raiden]> может быть и есть такой баг
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<[Raiden]> если он проявляется в 1 де из нескольких, то видимо дело не в мышке
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> ну это решение работает для нее))
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> tonius: --^
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 какая-то беда с баш
<[Raiden]> ls *pf2*
<[Raiden]> ls: невозможно получить доступ к *pf2*: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> а нет, это с головой беда. Не ту маску задал.
<simmi> sysctl почему-то игнорирует некоторые параметры.
<vuarabei> kl
<vuarabei> всем приуэт!!!
<skai-falkorr> @voice vuarabei
<vuarabei> шо такое дал голос?
<stolzus> чёрная метка :)
<simmi> прописал другие настройки в sysctl.conf перезагружаю а они по прежнему дефолтные...
<skai-falkorr> /sbin/sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf
<skai-falkorr> не помогает?мож синтаксис неправильный?
<simmi> помогает но только до перезагрузки... Если это был сервер баз данных то...
<skai-falkorr> погрепай логи
<skai-falkorr> почему он не загружает конфиг
<bodok> всем здрасту у меня диск жеткий разбит на несколько ,и плучается что вторую часть жеткого убунта видит как съемный диск
<bodok> ну вы поняли о чем я
<bodok> и все папки там под замком
<bodok> как его снять ?????
<vuarabei> vfuybnjv ghj,jdfk&
<vuarabei> магнитом пробовал?
<simmi> вроде бы ничего в логах. самое странное что он его загружает но некоторые меняются на те что прописаны а некоторые остаются.
<baronos[work]> bodok: права поменяй
<skai-falkorr> simmi: а нет ли там дублирующих записей?мож где укзаано одно, а через пару строк старое
<bodok> baltazor,  как это сделать ?
<bodok> что прописать нужно?
<stolzus> bodok: почитай про chmod
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: не
<skai-falkorr> думаю тут дело в chown
<stolzus> а, ну или так. по твоему корректнейю но с chmod 777 всё равно прокатит
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: ага.мало ли что там.тем более, что новые файлы могут создаваться со старым пользователем
<tonius> baronos[work] это как это уменьшить частоту мыши?
<stolzus> мне понравилось онажды, когда я лайв цд с федорой загружал, чтобы данные спасти, она ругалась, что пытаюсь данные скопировать. грозилась репорт отослать :)
<stolzus> а убунта на это глаза закрывает
<bodok> stolzus, прописал sudo chmod 777 /media/b6d554ad-b944-4377-8551-5a86a55b20e3/ всёровно тоже самое осталось
<SergeyIT> bodok, а что за раздел и с чем?
<stolzus> потому что ты не читал ничего. а сразу полез действовать :)
<stolzus> bodok: добавь рекурсивность в запрос. но лучше почитай про chown, как скай говорил. так грамотней
<baronos[work]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330 это про герцовку мыши, там в середине где то решение
<Sever> ???
<baronos[work]> !!!
<vmspb> и у меня плюс, это что значит?
<stolzus> ты на учёте в детской комнате милиции :)
<skai-falkorr> казалось бы причем тут мозг
<skai-falkorr> но люди просто игнорируют его существование у себя
<bodok> SergeyIT, да просто 200 гигов свободного места под всякую всячину
<skai-falkorr> а ведь включив его можно заметить волшебные слова про FAQ в топике
<skai-falkorr> но нет.лучше задавать вопросы.ведь у других то есть мозг. зачем использовать свой, когда можно мучитьчужой
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> bodok: --^
<bodok> [Raiden], спасибо ,получилось )
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> bodok: корень раздела всеравно руту принадлежит. заданному юзеру тольк оуже созданыне папки и те папки котоыре в них будут создаватья
<[Raiden]> это как-то при монтировании меняется, опции есть
<[Raiden]> но это уже без меня
<baronos[work]> Девушка, чтоб завоевать сердце мужчины, подарила ему лексус.
<SergeyIT> а он все равно от компа не отходит...
<baronos[work]> А он с не характиром не сошелся, сел в лексус и уехал наверно))
<baronos[work]> е*
<[Raiden]> хорошая девушка однако
<[Raiden]> обычн овсё наоборот
<baronos[work]> Я сегодня тоже сглупил, бывшей надежду случайно дал на возобновление отношений, завтра съезжать с этой темы. Ппц.
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: а ты не выкладывал один архив со всеми шпаргалками?
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: старые - лежат в минусе. там вроде ж можно скачать папку.новые завтра выбирать буду
<stolzus> а. а то я через браузер решил.
<oxothuk> народ, нид хелп. как в хтмл документ вставить видео лежащее по сцылке <ip>/blablabla.cgi
<oxothuk> &
<oxothuk> ?
<skai-falkorr> ну а про тег <video> ты чтото слышал?
<tonius> каждый раз когда вставляю текст из браузера в либреофис-калк он меня просит выбрать язык для импорта, меня уже так бесит этот вопрос, снова и снова при каждой вставке... где это отколючается?
<skai-falkorr> в настройках
<tonius> тоянее пожалуйста)
<tonius> *точнее
<artus> tonius, мануал к либре читай
<tonius> в справке нету
<tonius> про какой мануал речь?
<tonius> неужели никто тут не сталкивался с этим ?
<baronos[work]> А настройки ковырял?
<artus> tonius, /join #documentfoundation
<artus> tonius, здесь не канал поддержки либры! если ты не
<artus> осили прочитать документацию то это сугубо твои проблемы
<baronos[work]> Буду за коммунистов голосовать.
<GordanFreeman> день добрый. подскажите, пожалуйста, где почитать про изменения в 11.10 по сравнению с 10.04.
<skai-falkorr> @voice baronos[work]
<skai-falkorr> !google > GordanFreeman
<ubuntuhelp> GordanFreeman, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> @voice "baronos[work]"
<GordanFreeman> skai-falkorr, это круто. я даже и ченчлоги глянул, не въеду как составить запрос гуглу. помоги, пжалуйста ;)
<GordanFreeman> точнее не ченчлог, а релизноты
<skai-falkorr> GordanFreeman: как научиться читать
<rekcuFniarB> GordanFreeman: да ничего принципиально нового.
<skai-falkorr> GordanFreeman: что необходимо иметь, чтобы понимать слова
<skai-falkorr> GordanFreeman: релиз ноты - почему они на чужом языке
<skai-falkorr> GordanFreeman: ну и "как убить себя об стену" в конце
<skai-falkorr> вот четыре запроса:)
<skai-falkorr> действуй
<GordanFreeman> skai-falkorr, как всегда стебёшься? при чём здесь чтение на чужом языке. Мне пофигу русский, или английский. Прогуляйся-ка на оф заметку archive.ubuntu.com...current/ReleaseAnnouncement http://tinyurl.com/6lhepol так всё подробно, что жесть ))
<GordanFreeman> всё, вопрос снят. вроде как похожий на официальный changelog нашёл.
<skai-falkorr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNote
<skai-falkorr> меняцй запрос на "как научиться гуглить по трем словам"
<skai-falkorr> ибо по запросу oneiric release note получается  сразу найти
<baronos[work]> Ппц чуть текст на вики убунту не изменил)) опасно)))
<rekcuFniarB> skai-falkorr: как тебе не стыдно, ведёшь себя как вендузятник. Линуксоиды люди добрые.
<skai-falkorr> rekcuFniarB: ну так я и проявляю доброту.помогаю
<GordanFreeman> skai-falkorr, всё б ничего, но буковку s в конце урлы скушал ) да и в этом тексте не упомятуты изменение de, отсутствие классического гнома.
<GordanFreeman> ну и ладно, полазил по подобным докам - на фих. не обновляюсь.
<umren> GordanFreeman: а куда ты собрался обновляться? до 11,10 ?
<artus> GordanFreeman, ты б спросить мог) я б тебе чесно ответил )) нафиг такое счастье в виде 10й то бубунты не надо)
<GordanFreeman> не то, что б собрался. а оценивал необходимость.
<GordanFreeman> ) неее. не надо
<umren> GordanFreeman: с какой версии?
<GordanFreeman> 11.04 перепиленной - восстановлен чистый гном, урезан хлам, который мне не нужен, доставлен софт
<artus> GordanFreeman, вобщето 2й гном тут по дефолту то есть , чего его востанавливать
<umren> GordanFreeman: если хочешь батхерт то обновляйся, если хочешь провести вечер в пивной/с девушкой/в вов - то не стоит
<GordanFreeman> artus, вроде как классический вход убрали. не?
<artus> GordanFreeman, не))) сижу в полном стоке , в класическом) разве что пульс выпилил)
<GordanFreeman> наконец-то хоть одно здравое изменение ) выкинули то, без чего и так работать можно ))
<GordanFreeman> но вроде как по докам надо поставить gnome-session-fallback, и в лайт-дм поставить дефолтную сессию в gnome-classic
<GordanFreeman> или я попутал что-то?
<baronos[work]> Можно, но гш няшка)
<artus> GordanFreeman, пульс я выпиливал) с ним кошмар был)
<artus> GordanFreeman, да ненадо ничего там ставить , при логине выбираеш класический и все
<baronos[work]> Решил поставить убунту на смарт, ыы палево емае))
<GordanFreeman> baronos[work], уж кому как. на вкус и цвет все няшки разные. по мне-так -.. ну, ты понял )
<baronos[work]> ))
<GordanFreeman> artus, значит народ фигнёй мается? ) http://tinyurl.com/43upl8k
<artus> GordanFreeman, причем здесь 11.10 к 11.04 ?
<umren> fallback это жуткий ацтой
<umren> это не гнум2
<umren> GordanFreeman: так что забудь
<GordanFreeman> ну и ладно. учитывая третье ядро, к которому я настороженно отношусь. Новое-то, чёз на сколько оттестированно
<oxothuk> подскажите как в zoneminder добавить ip камеру?
<GordanFreeman> офигеть. linux.org Ответил: Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<umren> GordanFreeman: а что за сайт?
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<mrjingles> товарищи, есть следующая странность, подскажите, кто сталкивался. в эмуляторе терминала в xubuntu 11.10 буквы уродуются по какой-то причине.
<[Raiden]> fallback в след версиях пропадет видимо. Слухи от федорщиков.
<mrjingles> буквы каждый раз разные уродуются. то есть сейчас я запущу, и там, например, будет перечеркнута буква u, в следующий раз не будет ножки у буквы y и т.д.
<mrjingles> сталкивался кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> шрифт может?
<mrjingles> и? )
<shenmue> ну смени
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7008963 - dockbarx неплохо вписался
<mrjingles> стоит monospace
<shenmue> смени на другой моно тока с кирилицей
<mrjingles> shenmue, поменял на liberation mono, вроде бы пока весь алфавит без ошибок отображается.
<mrjingles> странный этот оцелот..
<shenmue> хороший шрифт droid mono
<mrjingles> спасибо
<mrjingles> да, неплохой.
<artus> ubuntubeta mono ))
<mrjingles> ubuntu mono мелковат)
<artus> mrjingles, там размер если че выбрать можно)))
<artus> mrjingles, http://itmages.ru/image/view/333844/deeabffd вполне себе
<mrjingles> да, в курсе, мать писала)
<mrjingles> Help poor children in Uganda!
<mrjingles> все. всем спасибо, ушел)
<artus> а кто нибуть заморачивался будильником, с инетрадио ? или мне довольствоватся http://paste.ubuntu.com/741389/
<baronos[work]> Что бы плеер включал радио по заданному времени?
<Nor8> artus: Ну а что? Простенько и со вкусом))) Или тебе с гуи подавай? )))
<baronos[work]> Походу надо самсунг гелекси р, и ставить бубну на него)
<artus> Nor8, да в принципе то устраивает, думал может есть чего еще ) ритмбокс как то на радио чхать хотел, играет из библиотеки
<baronos[work]> artus: а радиотрей пробовал?
<artus> Nor8, хотя если прикрутить проверку на наличие инета в процесе запуска и если оный отсутствует, переключать на плейлист то думаю будет совсем няшка
<Nor8> Посмотри в программах, там что то было дефолтное с гуи, если не ошибаюсь.
<artus> baronos[work], а он рулитцо из крона в плане старт/стоп ?
<baronos[work]> Не знаю, я просто предложил в плане может заставишь его включать волну, я бы тогда сделал его в автостарт ос)
<[Raiden]> кронтаб + млейер не прокатит?
<wildDAlex> Товарищи, не пришло ли еще время обновляться до 11,10? ).
<[Raiden]> mplayer
<wildDAlex> А то я жду, как все баги поправят ).
<[Raiden]> тогда не пришло, ещё не все ))
<baronos[work]> Да баги только в юнити. В гш нормуль))
<wildDAlex> Какой-то пиздец с Убунтой. И на Гноме 2 уже смысла сидеть нет. И Юнити гавно, и Гном 3 не радует ).
<wildDAlex> КДЕ никогда не нравилась.
<stolzus> wildDAlex: переходи на xubuntu. у нас есть печеньки
<baronos[work]> Кто первый?
<artus> [Raiden], да выше я отписал, так и пользую)
<wildDAlex> Хз, xfce слишком прост. Он как еще не обросший фенечками Гном 2.
<artus> @kban wildDAlex 86400 читаем правила, вдумчиво
<Nor8> Шас по кому то артус выстрелит из пневмнопушки :-D Опс... уже
<baronos[work]> И выйграл артус))
<artus> кофе не дадут спокойно попить
<yacoov> hi
<oxothuk> кто имел опыт организации системы видеонаблюдения с использованием линуха и ип камер?
<Nor8> Редкое совпадение ника и вопроса ))))
<artus> oxothuk, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/125216/
<oxothuk> Nor8:  м?
<artus> oxothuk, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/72491/ даже скорее вот
<oxothuk> толи лыжи не едут....
<artus> толи асфальт еще горячий
<oxothuk> =)
<oxothuk> борол зонеминдер, что нить внятней чем квадрат малевича так и не получилось
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/1/b/b/3/f/f8b53eae54a78971987ed2c28da.gif
<oxothuk> начал воевать с мотионом, в концоли пишет что запущен, порты слушает, но браузер тупит по 404 =(
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не, не может быть. Это монтаж.
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> естественно
<oxothuk> это просто уличная магия 0_0
<baronos[work]> Хех)
<Nor8> Видели уже?  http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/9678904.html
<baronos[work]> Клуб йоги задрот труЪ
<oxothuk> а не подскажите, как средствами линукса писать видеопоток со звуком с ип камеры в файл?
<Free__> ребят привет, очень нужна помощь
<Free__> правда не в тему но...
<Free__> стоит дебиан 6.0.3 проблема со звуком....
<Free__> кодек alc889
<artus> @kick Free__ /join #debian-russian
<Nor8> )))
<Free__> драйвер вроде стоит
<Free__> а звука нету
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Ахахаха
<Free__> у меня подозренние что он использует другое устройство
<Free__> hdmi
<Free__> я так думаю
<Free__> или цифровое
<artus> @kick Free__ пшол вон
<baronos[work]> И быстро быстро пишет пока не кикнули))
<Free__> чего выгоянете?
<artus> @kick Free__ пыщ
<baronos[work]> Гг
<sig_wall> artus: набери @voice лучше :)
<artus> sig_wall, он и так с войсом ) и да , он совсем мимо
<stolzus> ну вот. обидели человека :)
<sig_wall> artus: ну можешь мне отдать
<baronos[work]> Они не могут додуматься подключив вебирк убунту джон сделать на нужный канал?))
<stolzus> debian-russian кстати закрывается. дебиановцы переезжают на свой сервак
<artus> stolzus, и будет он у них локально крутитцо)
<artus> и никого туда не пустят)
<stolzus> я не знаю зачем они так делают :) может удобно
<artus> stolzus, ну учитывая что они до сих пор на кои сидят, то пусть дальше грызут кактус )
<stolzus> а кстати там странно было. писали, что канал поддерживает utf-8
<Nor8> Ретрограды ))
<yacoov> привет
<baronos[work]> Ук
<shenmue> пыщ
<artus> baronos[work], ты рф потерял
<baronos[work]> Ааааа блин, я даже не заметил)))
<baronos[work]> Янукович жжот))) мега паузы в речи держит))
<artus> baronos[work], пофиг, всеравно не в тему )
<baronos[work]> Конечно, это видеть и слышать надо, как он про закон к доступу информации говорил))
<shenmue> baronos[work],
<baronos[work]> Да
<baronos[work]> shenmue: я тут)
<shenmue> папка с обоями если есть скинь. а то я все потер =(
<baronos[work]> Эмм, к сожалению я не дома, я на работе с дройда(
<shenmue> хм.. аудио книга openbsd это просто
<[Raiden]> Интеграция - ключевое слово. Все программы Metro-интерфейса работают с Internet Explorer 10.
<[Raiden]> про вин8
<[Raiden]> интеграция это коенчно хорошо, но так же над опомнить под что любят всякие вири писать
<artus> RHVoice кто то щупал? судя по записи поадекватнее фестиваля то
<umren> [Raiden]: вин8 не взлетит
<[Raiden]> посмотрим. Мне кажется может быть успешным апсолютно всё что угодно. Глядя на юнити и ГШ
<baronos[work]> Гш няшка)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну местами няшка, спору нет
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[work]> На скрипт сделать на /me если в тексте гш то он писал гш няшка)))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Т ы сам с собой гш обсуждаешь? Зеркало поставь рядом тогда, ну или убери ,если не поможет! :-D
<[Raiden]> Почему
<[Raiden]> Выше вроде диалог, а ж с двумя людьми
<SergeyIT> ко всему привыкнуть можно
<umren> [Raiden]: невижу связь вин 8 с юнити и гш
<KOPEIII> Всем доброго времени суток! Надеюсь сможете помочь с C++. У меня в программе есть текст "void displayPhone(phone p)" на который g++ выдаёт "переменная или поле «displayPhone» объявлено void". Как сделать чтобы g++ видел эту строчку как объявление функции?
<umren> [Raiden]: ты думаешь ненависть настолько заполонит неокрепших линуксоидов (те которые сидят в убунту с 11,00) что они побегут на вин8? )
<[Raiden]> umren: а я вижу. И там и там забота о девайсах с тачем
<umren> KOPEIII: #c++
<[Raiden]> нет, хотя кто-то наверноей перейдет на винду. Я думаю постоянно кто-то переходит )
<umren> ну это кочевники
<umren> тач зависит от девайсов еще
<KOPEIII> umren: ?
<umren> если будут илитные дивайсы и в8 будет оптимизировано то взлетит
<umren> нокия та же
<umren> KOPEIII: тут никто не знает си
<umren> KOPEIII: тебе на другой канал
<baronos[work]> Да же если девайс с тачем то с гш)
<KOPEIII> umren: спс)
<umren> baronos[work]: гш еще неготов к продакшену
<umren> особенно не двайсы
<umren> это будет провал
<umren> на
<baronos[work]> umren: иисус терпел и нам велел)
<umren> никто в здравом уме не выпустит таблетку с гш
<Nor8>  Если такими темпами ГШ будет развиваться, я сам на злоось убегу ))))
<umren> это всеравно что чемодан с миллиардов в унитазе сливать
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: Иисус с большой буквы нужно писать, Кротов!
<baronos[work]> А вот если поставить install gnome , то будет такая свалка хлама, что ппц, разгребать аж лень.
<SergeyIT> KOPEIII, а в каком месте этот текст?
<KOPEIII> SergeyIT: практически в начале текста
<SergeyIT> KOPEIII, так без текста никто не скажет...
<stolzus> KOPEIII: если это метод, то нужен префикс класса
<baronos[work]> Nor8: я не христианин, и считаю его вымышлинным персонажем, так что на меня это не распространяется :D
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: Расстрелять!
<KOPEIII> stolzus:это просто функция
<KOPEIII> SergeyIT: не подскажете куда можно текст залить?
<baronos[work]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: Испугался? 8-)
<baronos[work]> Nor8: дык, сталина с нквд кто ж не боялся то :D
<KOPEIII> SergeyIT: http://paste.pro/5135440   4 строчка, программа простейшая
<SergeyIT> Nor8, а ты как истинный христианин - сразу к стенке
<artus> @kick KOPEIII /join #c++
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Угу, к стенке безверия твоего ))))
<stolzus> суровые у нас модераторы :)
<artus> просто до некоторых не доходит сразу
<KOPEIII> artus: зачем сразу бан? На #c++ одни не русские)
<KOPEIII> т.е. кик
<artus> KOPEIII, вопервых пока не бан, во вторых меня это ну никак не волнует , учи язык )
<baronos[work]> #C++-ru :D
<mihdan> приветствую
<rekcuFniarB> KOPEIII: забей на си, пиши на питоне.
<mihdan> народ ткните носом как настроить чгигтег yf hfplfxe bytnf c gjvjom. lde[ ctntds[
<mihdan> народ ткните носом как настроить xubuntu на раздачу инета с помощью двух сетевых
<artus> /bin/echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<artus> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<baronos[work]> Ткните носом у меня теперт ассоциируется с кошкой, которую дитя сегодня... эмм, ну не назвать это тыкала в землю, а вбивала ее голову в землю.
<mihdan> благодарю
<KOPEIII> rekcuFniarB: А чем питон лучше?
<[Raiden]> Два капитана, два корабля, два пути
<[Raiden]> матрица вспомнилась
<rekcuFniarB> KOPEIII: тем что очень низкий порог вхождения
<Nor8> [Raiden]: )))
<[Raiden]> си++ всяко лучше.
<[Raiden]> ну или смотяр для чего
<rekcuFniarB> Смотря для чего
<[Raiden]> тря
<baronos[work]> Ахаха))
<KOPEIII> rekcuFniarB: В каком плане порог?
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, а я не осилил питон (
<[Raiden]> впринципе лучше для всего, кроме скорости написания
<rekcuFniarB> KOPEIII: то есть проще начать писать на нём.
<SergeyIT> и исполненения
<[Raiden]> для исполнения то си++ чем хуже? :)
<[Raiden]> питон годится только для написания прогармм типа Y-ppa-manager , мало строк кода, не важна скорость. Просто диалог с кнопками
<SergeyIT> [Raiden],  !исполнения - обшибся
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ну почему же, есть и хорошие графические приложения на питоне.
<[Raiden]> во всех остальных сулчаях код на си будет быстрей работаь, я думаю
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, это когда графиков и точек мало
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: какие? экстайле лагучий, центр приложени лагучий )
<rekcuFniarB> Вон Jabber клиент на питоне, Gajim, отлично работает.
<rekcuFniarB> Или bittorrent клиент, Deluge, кстати. грузит проц меньше чем Transmission, написанный на C.
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, так в нем грфики нет
<rekcuFniarB> Какой графики?
<baronos[work]> Гуй имееют ввиду наверно)
<stolzus> есть биндинги на Qt и на Gtk
<[Raiden]> делюга на яве вроде,я её не видел , только vuse  и расторопной эту программу назвать не могу.
<umren> нет там явы
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: нет, на питоне.
<umren> vuse это ад
<umren> раньше называлась как то подругому - вот она на яве
<[Raiden]> а.. может это разные программы
<stolzus> дело не в этом. питон хорош для своего круга задач. собственно как и любой язык
<rekcuFniarB> Вообще deluge клиент-серверный, может есть клиент и на яве.
<umren> да нет разницы в интерфейсах в питоне и си - это иллюзии все
<umren> или кривые ручки
<umren> просто дефакто программист на си намного круче питониста
<stolzus> но если слушать мудрого Эрика, то лучше первым языком учить питон :)
<umren> вызывается всеравно гтк или кутэ
<umren> и от них интерфейс зависит
<umren> ну или вхвиджетс
<SergeyIT> stolzus, 1-ый язык должен быть ближе к железу - идеально - в кодах
<[Raiden]> дэдбиф почему-то приятно юзать, а эксайле нет - есть база, продуманный ифейс ,но всеравн озаметно что  питон )
<rekcuFniarB> Конечно если пишется программа обработки больших данных, то на чистом питоне лучше не делать, эффективней нативный код.
<stolzus> тут много различных точек зрения :)
<umren> [Raiden]: а ты не смотри что питон, вредно
<umren> rekcuFniarB: заблуждение
<umren> rekcuFniarB: фишка в том, что на си тебе надо быть очень квалифицированным что бы сделать быстрее чем за тебя это сделали в интерпритаторе питона
<umren> хотя перл кстати тут покруче будет
<[Raiden]> вот перл пожай да
<[Raiden]> пожалуй
<stolzus> перл для обработки строк хорош
<umren> у него интепритатор намного лучше написан для всяких таких задач и он не уступает Си в большинстве случаев
<SergeyIT> umren, от задач зависит
<rekcuFniarB> umren: ты наверное намекаешь на то что у питона модули сишные, от того и он может быть быстр. Но если ты пишешь что то принципиально новое?
<umren> rekcuFniarB: да намекаю, модули написали профи си
<umren> rekcuFniarB: поэтому нуб на питоне сделает круче нуба на си
<umren> поэтому его и изучают из-за разрыва такого
<rekcuFniarB> Ну я об этом и говорю KOPEIII
<SergeyIT> umren, нуб на питоне как правило нубом и останется
<umren> SergeyIT: с чего ты взял?
<stolzus> KOPEIII: ты кстати попробуй объявление структуры перед функцией поставить
<umren> SergeyIT: learning curve меньше - удовольствие от success больше
<rekcuFniarB> Ну так никто не запрещает потом изучить и другие языки по мере необходимости.
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, так начинать правильнее не с интерпретатора
<umren> SergeyIT: в MIT даже сейчас питон изучают на первом курсе )
<SergeyIT> ужас
<stolzus> они таки переписали SICP?
<stolzus> для питона
<rekcuFniarB> SergeyIT: python -m compileall ./
<umren> видимо да
<umren> отказались от схемы пару лет назад
<stolzus> я слышал, что собирались вместо лиспа на питоне примеры давать
<[Raiden]> 1 время на нем писали  были модули перл\гтк , всякие програмки, типа настройщиков небольших. Возможно они тоже задумывались иногда, но тогда комп был раза в 4 помедленней
<stolzus> значит осуществили
<umren> stolzus: не лисп а схема )
<umren> stolzus: правда это вариация лиспа но больше академическая
<stolzus> ну, я не уточнял какой лисп :)
<stolzus> это его диалект же
<stolzus> как Rocket и CL :)
<[Raiden]> вы ещё валу вспомните
<umren> так что значимость питона сейчас вполне высокая
<[Raiden]> значимость да. По крайней мере в плане написания небольшых диалогов-костылй к настрйокам
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> опечатки...
<umren> да не, он в начной среде сейчас мощный
<stolzus> это может быть лучший скриптовый язык на сгодняшний день
<umren> в вебе тоже
<umren> и вполне неплохо себя чувствует на десктопе
<umren> для админов тоже хорошая штука
<stolzus> в вебе - если только для сервисов. для остального пожалуй всё же ruby с RoR
<umren> вполне себе универсальный язык
<umren> stolzus: django, twisted, tornado
<stolzus> ну я и говорю, для сервисов. ну или библиотек, да
<umren> да для сайтов тоже ниче, рубисты на джангу фапают )
<[Raiden]> а перл вообще не в моде стал?
<umren> неа
<umren> в вебе мертвый, в десктопе его нет ваще
<[Raiden]> куда катится мир...
<stolzus> он слишком самобытный :)
<[Raiden]> (с)
<umren> куча скриптов в линуксе
<umren> у перла )
<[Raiden]> tcl ещё загнулся
<umren> из бсд его давно еще выпилили вроде
<umren> под корень
<stolzus> эволюция :)
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], мир меняет модные языки как перчатки
<stolzus> и только C живёт и живёт... :3
<umren> c, objective-c, c++
<umren> это надолг
<umren> о
<artus> @voice umren stolzus
<artus> [Raiden], хватит срачики поддерживать)
<stolzus> доигрались :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<umren> перл был бы популярен если бы они выпустили десять лет назад Perl6
<[Raiden]> да, си самый живучий попался
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, фортран наверное )
<umren> ассемблер )
<[Raiden]> где-то читал что пишут на нем ещё
<SergeyIT> не - фортран сейчас уже не тот
<umren> COBOL )
<rekcuFniarB> А чё фортран, его в узких кругах только используют
<artus> видно не дошло
<umren> все все
<umren> молчим
<umren> теперь только про убунту
<umren> мне вот 11 10 не понравилась
<artus> чего на форуме голосовалку не завести?
<SergeyIT> про 12.04
<Nor8> ))
<artus> думаю там поболее наберется аргументов в ту или иную сторону )
<umren> artus: кто то пользуется форумами еще?
<umren> не удобно мне кажется
<[Raiden]> мне понравилась в редакции с кде. в 4.7.х были сделаны некотоыре оптимизации на скорость работы и плазму кажется залатали наконец.
<[Raiden]> федорщики слышал ругались на нестабильность , но у них там qt4.8 , котоырй ещё не релизнулся.
<[Raiden]> может поэтому.
<umren> кде 3,5 мне нравился
<umren> 4 досихпор пугает
<umren> может 5 ветка реабилитируется в моих глазах(
 * baronos[sleep] сквозь сон - гш няшка :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> umren: в конце января выйдет 4.8. Посмотри ещё раз )
<umren> поэтому в сусе одна крутость есть - там вроде третью ветку можно ставить
<umren> олдфаги довольны)
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> но для убунты есть реп с тринити и неофиц  сд для установки
<[Raiden]> если бы каноникал написа что-нит ьтипа яста ещё. Вот например кто-то спрашива лкак нм отключить не снося
<[Raiden]> в усе в ясте можно переключить как сеть управляться будет
<[Raiden]> в 1 клик
<[Raiden]> в общем бывают вещи которые лучше сделаны не в убунт...
<[Raiden]> е
<artus> мвааахахааа, RHVoice таки говорит ^_^
<SergeyIT>  artus, и как говорит?
<artus> сказка )))
<artus> SergeyIT, а если в качестве голоса Elena вообще сказочно
<SergeyIT> тяжелый наверно?
<artus> неа))) метра 2 весит)
<artus> SergeyIT, https://github.com/Olga-Yakovleva/RHVoice
<SergeyIT> так он же фестиваль и sapi включает в себя
<artus> а не, 27м метров клон гита
<artus> нет у меня фестиваля ) и голоса к нему на 157 метров тоже
<artus> и по качеству фестиваль проигрывает)
<User683[web]> привет
<User683[web]> есть тут кто?
<artus> SergeyIT, правда инглиш стаааким акцентом вещает)
<artus> !ask | User683[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User683[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User683[web]> вопрос, в сочи с рос телекома как настроить интернет?
<User683[web]> да я тут впервые
<User683[web]> с ростелекома как нэт настроить нихто не знает?
<User683[web]> в мандриве легко получалось. а вот в убунте неочень
<vuarabei> l
<vuarabei> так и не решил проблему со звуокм в вайне
<User683[web]> у тя через вайн звук не идёт?
<UNIm95> ink|off|ZNC:  Спасибо тебе за debian.pro
<Vladislaw> Всем привет!
<[Raiden]> привет
<Vladislaw> можно как либо запретить только одному приложению доступ в интернет?
<Vladislaw> виндовой проге из-под вайн
<Vladislaw> ну или всему вайн
<[Raiden]> в лине фаер в основном по протоколам и  портам и адресам
<[Raiden]> фаервол уровня приложений  как минимум 1 точно найдется, но в коробке нету
<Vladislaw> а например адресу инета, для COD5, чтоб игра не видела серв
<[Raiden]> названий тоже не скажу, давн оинтересовался
<[Raiden]> а имя сервера известно?
<Vladislaw> да, вот cod5-pc.auth.mmp3.demonware.net
<[Raiden]> в общем читай про iptables  либо  в /etc/hosts правило задай , что  этот хост 127.0.0.1
<[Raiden]> про фаервол я подробней не могу.
<[Raiden]> не пользуюсь
<Vladislaw> ну я создал хостс файл, там пусто было
<[Raiden]> он не должен быть пустой
<[Raiden]> в убунте по умолчанию не пустой
<Vladislaw> там его вообще не было ни папки "етк"
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/741659/
<[Raiden]> вот мой, после слова localhost можно добавить ещё имя, через пробел
<[Raiden]> а вместо тортуги свой хостнейм впиши
<Vladislaw> а-а-а, я про виндовый сорри(
<Vladislaw> я думал на уровне вайн запретить, как в винде
<[Raiden]> насчет вайна ничего не могу сказать ) жумаю системное правило должно работать
<Vladislaw> работает
<Vladislaw> спасибо
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tX-G0lKoJ54/Tqax4V0STzI/AAAAAAAAGYY/YOBUfKwofYo/PageImage-490125-2197495-UI_Mockup.png
<[Raiden]> возможные новые иконки  для 12.04
<Nor8> Ужас )))
<Nor8> Шучу )))
<Nor8> Они бы не иконки пилили, а гном и так далее  )))
<[Raiden]> иконки ничего, а наутилус конечно ужас - жертва дизайнеров.
<[Raiden]> дай им волю они ваще все кнопки уберут
<Nor8> Им главное ничего стеклянного в руки не давать ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> А то уже и так наломали )))
<Escsun> икони с таким размеорм
<Escsun> интересно как будет выглядеть 1000 папок)
<Nor8> Да, сам факт наличия тысячи папок уже интересен )))
<Escsun> ну не знаю на 4.5 тб и на такое увидеть можно))
<Escsun> просто к примеру))
<[Raiden]> размер-то думаю меняется
<Nor8> Ну на сервере может быть, а на десктопе столько не нужно, если машин а не на работе стоит где-нибудь.
<[Raiden]> ползунок  в панели статуса
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере на рисунке он есть, в наутилусе новом не поммню уже
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Забыли опять прикрутить )))
<[Raiden]> порекламлю http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1118/h_1321568640_1405082_5ea67f909a.png
<stolzus> красота какая
<stolzus> хороший повод пойти спать
<Nor8> Ну в кедах с этим всегда получше было
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<vuarabei> енибади хом?
<only_you> еврибади слип райт нау
<vuarabei> ю нот слипи мен
<vuarabei> вай ю лай ту ми
<artus> @kick vuarabei если с первого раза не доходит то не дойдет уже никогда ?
<artus> only_you, а ты заканчивай мелких подлых тролей прикармливать)
<artus> only_you, кстати, у тебя вичат?
<only_you> есть и вичат
<only_you> но сейчас с пиджина сижу
<only_you> ибо джаббер еще)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-18
<Zogar> спите?
<sharikoff> не
<Lurc89> доброе утро
<Lurc89> с пятницей)
<umren> yo
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<thought> baronos[work]: проснулся и сразу за работу? )
<baronos[work]> thought: а я проснулся на работе, щас вторые сутки от работать и спать)))
<dname> Привет. Помогите смонтировать хард. Я так понял по списку в fdisk -l это /dev/sda2 . Пытаюсь смонтировать командой: mount -t ext3 -o force /dev/sda5 /clients но не помогает. Выводит: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2
<boris_t> а /dev/sda2  существует???
<dname> да не знаю. Я вот с помощью VirtualBox добавил новый жесткий диск. Потом смотрю fdisk -l и там /sda2
<dname> sda1 sda2 sda5 есть
<boris_t> id у sda какой???
<boris_t> *id у sda2 какой???
<boris_t> 83???
<dname> 5
<dname> 83 у sda1
<dname> у sda5 82
<boris_t> у тя на sda2 файловая система нифига не ext3
<dname> ну я не знаю. Я просто в VirtualBox создал новый жесткий диск
<dname> а как его отформатировать и в ext3 ?
<baronos[work]> parted
<boris_t> fdisk /dev/sda2 из консоли или
<dname> Unable to read /dev/sda2
<boris_t> mount -l
<boris_t> на пасту
<dname> http://paste.pro/5135464
<boris_t> а диск создал динамически расширяющийся или фиксированного развера???
<dname> первое
<boris_t> делай фиксированный, ext3, ext4 не держат "первое"
<dname> ок щас
<dname> boris_t: сделал
<boris_t> fdisk /dev/sda
<dname> вывел текст из 6-ти строк
<dname> fdisk -l: /dev/sda2 6402 6527 1012095 5 Extended
<boris_t> gparted карочь установи, разбивка с графическим интерфейсом
<boris_t> раз маны лень читать
<dname> а если у меня граф. нету?
<boris_t> fdisk /dev/sda
<boris_t> man fdisk
<baronos[work]> man parted и без гуя командами делай
<dname> я так понял после формата диск возможно будет прочитать в etx3 ?
<dname> ext3
<boris_t> в че форматнеш то и прочитаеш )
<dname> ок =)
<dname> странно. в cfdisk /dev/sda нету sda2
<dname> только sda1 и sda5
<baronos[work]> $ su
<Lurc89> а чего за тишина?
<Ilshat> Lurc89: а че писать то. у всех все хорошо )
<baronos[work]> тиха, медитируют все.
<Ilshat> тихий час
<baronos[work]> как +v какой нить залетит, так начнется))
<Ilshat> это типа разбан?
<Ilshat> или предупрежденный. на проверке
<Ilshat> на выходные у меня грядут большие перемены. надо целый проект перевести с кодировки cp1251 на юникод
<baronos[work]> это предупреждение для web приходящих)
<baronos[work]> ухх, большой проект?
<Ilshat> да вопрос относительный ) для меня большой. кому то маленький. файлов 200 наверно есть.
<Ilshat> baronos[work] а не вру 95 всего. ну и mysql базу надо перевести тоже
<Ilshat> у кого там тишина была. вот вопрос появился. как получить кол-во найденных строк. типа find . -type f | grep -c
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: wc -l
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: благодарю
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: да нзчт
<skai-falkorr> пока у меня настроение хорошее и его никто не испортил
<Ilshat> извращенный вариант нашел. ls | grep '' -c
<skai-falkorr> отчего бы не помочь
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: с извращениями в секс шоп. есть нормальный | wc -l
<Ilshat> да эт я так )
<Ilshat> полезные команды частенько забываются. и работа превращается в извращения
<Ilshat> надо завести какой нибудь справочник команд. чтобы можно было быстро еще найти информацию.
<skai-falkorr> типо шпаргалки?как я в блоге выкладывал?
<baronos[work]> я все на g+ кидаю, чтоб не забывать)
<Ilshat> я как то не в курсах
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/overview-cheet-sheet-v1.html
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: как такие?
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: ну можно и так )
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: прикольный постер россета )
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: балуйся:)
<baronos[work]> кроме vi и nano какой консольный редактор есть?
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: распечатай его 4х3 метра и повесь ан стену
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: ed
<baronos[work]> ок, спс.
<skai-falkorr> хихихи
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: на всю стену причем
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: обои надо такие выпускать
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: или на потолке нарисовать.как звездное небо
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: сделаю миниатюру и наклею на дверь туалета
<baronos[work]> jed это и есть ed?)
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: мод наверно
<Ilshat> baronos[work] типа vi vim
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/02_february/20070205ru.jpg
<skai-falkorr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_(text_editor)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: вот тебе эд
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: жизненно
<Ilshat> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed
<baronos[work]> diaconos попробую поюзать)
<baronos[work]> k*
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/02_february/20070207ru.jpg
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: юзай ви
<skai-falkorr> можешь попробовать емакс
<skai-falkorr> но тебе хватит и нано
<Ilshat> мне лично нравится nano
<baronos[work]> нано грустный)
<skai-falkorr> не унылый и ладно
<baronos[work]> скай, у тебя получает запустить терминал без менюбара?
<Ilshat> в нано одно неудобство для меня. если строка длинее ширины консоли, проблематично скопировать строку в буфер за раз
<skai-falkorr> эмммм...глобал меню, чувак
<skai-falkorr> ну и конечно же есть специальная галочка в настройках профиля
<skai-falkorr> типо запускать терминалы без менюшки по умолчанию
<skai-falkorr> но эт слишком сложно:)
<Lurc89> это не интересно
<Ilshat> gnome-terminal --hide-menubar
<baronos[work]> хмм, как я ее мог просмотреть, я уж и запускал с --hide-menubar, не получилось(
<Lurc89> а на FreeBSD можно скрипт прописать чтоб все менеджеры сдохли?
<skai-falkorr> Lurc89: вручную битой гаси каждого у его рабочего места
<Lurc89> блин ну так то я могу из с Ubuntu servera так делать
<skai-falkorr> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1118/h_1321602559_4043617_7d85e6d854.png
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]:
<Lurc89> просто говорят в этом плане все таки фряха лучше
<skai-falkorr> Lurc89: битой гасить менеджеров можно и не имея компа.приходи в любую фирму и начинай
<skai-falkorr> лучше всего со сбербанка начни
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: ты юзаешь енглишь версию?
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: агай
<baronos[work]> ок.
<skai-falkorr> она гармоничней и нет ошибок перевода
<Lurc89> вапще рашн язык на линухе противопоказан
<Lurc89> моя мечта , купить xbox с плазмой и поставить на дом компе линух)))
<Ilshat> а в чем сложности поставить линь на дом пк
<skai-falkorr> а я вот без хренокоробки поставил линукс.и что?
<skai-falkorr> зачем мне еще крестокоробку покупать для этого?
<Emplitz> кэп подсказывает мне тут - чтобы в игры играть
<Ilshat> Emplitz: кэп не подсказывает, что можно две оси ставить?!
<skai-falkorr> эмммм...и причем тут желание игр и запрет на установку линукса?
<Emplitz> ну это же не я хочу так сделать.
<skai-falkorr> ты решил изобразить кепа. вот и ответствуй перед опчеством
<Lurc89> я люлю TES 3-5
<Lurc89> люблю))
 * baronos[work] считает wine -зло!
<Emplitz> наверное для того чтобы не ставить как раз так две оси, захотел зарубится включил бокс и погнал.
<Lurc89> а чет на линухе , ну прям не айс)
<Lurc89> играть
<Lurc89> она мне нравится во все )))
<Lurc89> но сцуко в skyrim не поиграешь:)
<Ilshat> когда охота поиграть. я переключась на винду. как наиграюсь , переключаюсь на убунту
<Emplitz> я так делал, не очень удобно.
<skai-falkorr> книги надо читать:)
<Ilshat> видимо не удобно если часто играть )
<Emplitz> ну.
<Ilshat> * теперь я мечтаю о читалке
<Ilshat> как мысли отправлять? )
<Lurc89> да втом то и дело , что играешь редко , а если захотел надо с удобством)))
<Ilshat> я на ноуте играю. так получилось, что он у меня мощнее.
<Ilshat> чем пк
<Lurc89> ну попробуй send thought
<Lurc89> njrf z yt pyf. gj rfrjve gjhne bltn )
<skai-falkorr> у некоторых телефон мощнее ноута
<Lurc89> тока не понятно по каким портам мысль ходит)
<Ilshat> Lurc89: он графой круче BF3?
<Lurc89> ага
<Lurc89> просто там , сюжетная составляющая лучше
<Emplitz> Ilshat, он dx9, bf3 - dx11
<Lurc89> и переделали все то гавно че в обливионе было :)
<Ilshat> я к тому, что BF3 ноут хорошо тянул. эту игру тоже без проблем должен потянуть
<Ilshat> на выходных скайрим чтоли попробовать. фанатею от бесезды с его фелаутом. но не особо манит магия скайрима
<Ilshat> не серьезность какая то
<Lurc89> попробуй , всяко лучше обливиона вышло , вапще морровинд самая офигенная у них была игрушка)
 * skai-falkorr полил презрением Ilshat
<skai-falkorr> как можно фанатеть от отборного говна?
<User533[web]> Всем добрый день
<Lurc89> урааа
<Lurc89> добрый
<User533[web]> Помогите решить проблему
<User533[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1293604#msg1293604
<Lurc89> че такое , че не работает давай рассказывай
<skai-falkorr> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai-falkorr> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> !ъ
<skai-falkorr> !ъ is <reply> Ъ по ссылкам не ходят.
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='is <reply'
<User533[web]> 11.10 - установил
<skai-falkorr> хммм.кирилицу игнорит
<Ilshat> 11.10 зло
<User533[web]> там черный экран при загрузке
<Lurc89> нам подробненько нужно
<User533[web]> ссылка на форум, там подробно
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: рулес на пункты правил есть у бота?
<User533[web]> если есть уточнее, задавайте - отвечу
<skai-falkorr> User533[web]: в каком году отменили крепостное право? точная дата
<User533[web]> Ati Radeon 6450
<User533[web]> Монитор: LG Flatron L1918S
<User533[web]> - запускается выбор (ubuntu, test, windows 7)
<Ilshat> моник тут не причем
<User533[web]> Проблема:
<Lurc89> я , юзер такойто , зашел на зловещий сайт демонов , скачал без одобрения великого белого мага Билла образ Ubuntu 11.10 и он чудесным образом , силой своей брутальности и великой силы мысли , духа и разума, заставляет не работать мою убунту . помогите
<skai-falkorr> !enter | User533[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User533[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<User533[web]> - после выбора Ubuntu розовый экран (бегающих 5 точек нет)
<Lurc89> вот так нуно :)
<Lurc89> а пробовал нажимать клавиши типа Shift+esc
<Ilshat> путаницу сотворили.
<Ilshat> каждый свое )
<User533[web]> При установке:         - не ставил 2 галочки (интернет и Flash)   - установил пароль и зашифрованную папку
<Lurc89> по всяким другим кнопкам долбить)))
<User533[web]> Комп на работе (в офисе, не дома)
<Emplitz> я в итоге не понял, останавливается на розовом экране или загружается дальше
<User533[web]> какие - ничего не пробовал
<Lurc89> когда по кнопкам долбишь , он убирает розовый экран и показывает лог загрузки
<User533[web]> Как буд-то экран (ввода логина и пароля) на верху экрана
<User533[web]> не видно его
<User533[web]> реанимировать реально?
<Ilshat> сфоткал бы и выложил
<actronix> Привет
<Ilshat> в уме рисовать не умею
<baronos[work]> ctrl+alt+f1 нажимал когда конец загрузки происходит
<actronix> Кто подскажет по ШЗефидуы
<actronix> IPtables
<User533[web]> а потом что?
<User533[web]> нет ничего не нажимал
<Ilshat> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> actronix: debian.pro и в поиск иптаблетс впиши
<baronos[work]> приглашение на ввод логина и пароля должно быть
<User533[web]> если возможно - распишите разные пути ... что ввести - проверить и т.д.
<User533[web]> ок спс - попробую
<actronix> Будут ли пакеты бегать в обоих направлениях при FORWARD -p tcp -m multiport --sport 3389,3380 --dport 3389 -d 213.87.233.98 -j ACCEPT
<baronos[work]> если будет такое, дальше юзай инфу про установку дров через консоль
<actronix> Ьаскарад настроен, нат включен
<Ilshat> actronix раз указал дестинейшн, то пусти только в одном направление будет
<Ilshat> то по сути*
<actronix> Да, но когда де
<actronix> Проброс на построутинге тоже в одно направление....
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/03_march/20070331ru.jpg
<actronix> Да что такое...на прероутинге
<baronos[work]> :)
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: как ты выводил в чат первое правило линуксойда?)
<skai-falkorr> !1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<skai-falkorr> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<baronos[work]> хмм, а что правила нельзя выводить? к примеру 2.6 правило?
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/04_april/20070407ru.jpg
<Ilshat> никто не шил dir-300 на open-wrt (Или dd-wrt)?
<skai-falkorr> те, кому делать нечего - шили
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: ну это те, кто для интереса. а мне функционал нужно увеличить. SNMP нужен
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: ну тада шей
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: ну я же не зря спрашую. мож не стоит.
<Ilshat> аппарат слабенький. лучше наверно не трогать
<Ilshat> у нас на работе сисадмин на днях два роутера Снэр"а убил. прошивая пересобранным линем ) по сути аппарат работает, но на него не попадешь. ssh не создан пользователь, а вебку удалили из за места
<Lurc89> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2rule'
<skai-falkorr> !rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rule'
<skai-falkorr> !qrule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='qrule'
<skai-falkorr> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> от голода не попадаю по клавишам
<Lurc89> правильное правило)
<Lurc89> а то как натрогаешь,  а потом ренешь как было и все , не работает:)
<SergeyIT> а если тронул - не останавливайся...
<baronos[work]> я уже бота изнасиловал в приват этими командами, думал может правила будет выводить)
<Ilshat> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<baronos[work]> я про отдельные пункты правил)
<Lurc89> не вкурсях , есть ирка для консоли?
<Ilshat> потерпеть 3.5 часа и выходные
<Lurc89> а то с сервака хочу сидеть:)
<baronos[work]> Lurc89: weechat
<stolzus> Lurc89: weechat, ircci
<Ilshat> Lurc89: вчера только видел какой то клиент в репе
<stolzus> мне weechat больше понравился. он очень гибко с кодировками работает
 * baronos[work] считает weechat - труЪ.
<makeli> кто то ставил unity-reboot-desktop?
<makeli> не могу перетащить в левую панель
<Lurc89> я почему то считаю что linux и десктоп это плохо
<Ilshat> baronos: true или труп? )
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: true
<Ilshat> чето pidgin тупит. в КЛ ирки контакты дублирует
<Ilshat> одного только baronos 4 штуки
<baronos[work]> да блин, из-за ъ-знака пришлось новую клаву ставить, чтоб один человек не читал морали :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[work]: зачем клаву менять?
<Ilshat> не нужная буква. выковыривай его
<baronos[work]> skai-falkorr: на дройде, старой клаве не было Ъ))
<skai-falkorr> а зажать мягкий знак, чтобы получить твердый - эт слишком сложно?
<Ilshat> на дроиде нету нормальных ssh клиентов? бяда этот connectBot
<baronos[work]> у меня не стандартная прошивка которая вообще без клавы была, поставил через рекавери которую советовали, и там не было его)
<Ilshat> *** Ильшат хочет изучить android-java и написать свой SSH клиент.
<Ilshat> блин. как писать мысли
<Ilshat> .*
<baronos[work]> хехе /me
 * Ilshat ***
<Ilshat> о, пасиб
 * Lurc89 хочет домой , там у него кресло , ноут и еда
<baronos[work]> ппц в андройде по умолчанию стоит htop, а в убунту дома пришлось устанавливать)
<Ilshat> baronos[work] ну это наверно в кастомной прошивке по дефолтку
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: аа, наверно, я уже считаю, что 2.3 прошивка как влитая, дефолтная))
<Ilshat> на андроиде нет нормальных консолей (. везде какие то косяки присутствуют. в основном с отображением
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qTbkdodIl-4/TsYabl3sH5I/AAAAAAAAAMM/7iNSVrf1s7k/s400/screenshot-1321609271080.png запущен долфин браузер, ирк, ютьюб приложение, и всего 30% cpu))
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: ))
<User784[web]> Добрый день! Это сного я ...
<User784[web]> алт+контр+ф1 - не работает
<User784[web]> со второго раза зашел (PS 3 раз сного зайти не смог)
<baronos[work]> куда с третьего вошел?
<User784[web]> когда зашел, пороль не подошел (ввожу не правильно - пишет "ошибка") Ввожу правильно - не заходит (обновляет страницу)
<User784[web]> не куда - клавиши не в 1 - не в 3 не сработали
<baronos[work]> а логин то правильный?
<User784[web]> со 2 раза - зашел за "гостя"
<User784[web]> да, там 1 - логин не требует
<User784[web]> почему дома без проблем, а на работе не как
<User784[web]> переустановить заного, зашифровку не ставить, в пароле не использовать знаки припенания ";,./"
<User784[web]> есть вероятность, что прокатит???
 * baronos[work] считает ati - зло!
<User784[web]> еще один вопрос, у меня 3 диска етф4 - может он не знает куда ставить? и ставит в подкачку ()где 2 гб
<boris_t> че корнем укажеш туда и будет ставить
<User784[web]> снизу надо выбирать стр5 (стоит автомат стр1 - весь винчестер)
<User784[web]> тогда все норм
<User784[web]> пошел переустанавливать, у других больше вариантов нет?
<boris_t> загрузиться в однопользовательском режиме, перемонтировать корень в режим чтение\запись, выполнить passwd <username>
<boris_t> перегрузиться
<Ilshat> ужасно выросли цены на винты
<Ilshat> б/у 250GB предлагают за 3К
<G-Shell[baronos]> я знаю почему)
<stolzus> G-Shell[baronos]: гномшелл поглотил тебя?
<G-Shell[baronos]> stolzus: О, да :) гш няшка)
<G-Shell[baronos]> почти 80% винтов делают в тайланде, а там наводнение остановило работу всех заводов на пол года примерно)
<Ilshat> G-Shell: не. умпа-лумпы, которые добывали священные винты отказались работать за сладости
<G-Shell[baronos]> ))
<Lurc89> Ж)
<Ilshat> ща будут добивать первые рейды до последнего.
<Ilshat> у нас уже у одного мультимедийного сервера отвалился один винт от рейда. пока все молчат
<mrjingles> привет всем!
<Lurc89> привет
<mrjingles> кто мне тут вчера помогал решить проблему со шрифтами в терминале xubuntu 11.10, знайте: ничего не помогло :(
<mrjingles> все-равно уродуются символы в хаотичном порядке
<baronos[Gnome3]> а гугл что говорит?
<Ilshat> ставь шрифт terminus
<baronos[Gnome3]> mrjingles: http://itshaman.ru/articles/344/russkie-bukvy-v-konsoli-servera-ubuntu-1010 пробовал?
<mrjingles> baronos[Gnome3], нене, неважно, русские это символы или латиница. берется, например, и отрезается низ у символа 'w'
<mrjingles> или перечеркивается символ 'u' (чаще всего)
<mrjingles> хрень какая-то
<Ilshat> mrjingles: шрифты пробовал менять в настройках?
<mrjingles> три шрифта пробовал сменить
<mrjingles> ставил droid mono, ubuntu mono и стандартный monospace
<Ilshat> можно еще размерами шрифта поиграться
<Ilshat> никто не знает, что у фрюшки вместо /etc/sudoers?
<baronos[Gnome3]> да это хубунту виновата))
<boris_t>  /usr/local/etc/sudoers
<boris_t> всегда есть команда visudo
<Ilshat> boris_t: я про freebsd говорб
<boris_t> я тож
<Ilshat> boris_t: у меня ни того ни другого
<boris_t> а порт sudo собран ???
<mrjingles> я что-то затупил, подскажите, как в xterminal-emulator шрифт сменить?
<Ilshat> freebsd 8 stable. а sudo врятли собрана.
<mrjingles> проверить хочу, мож это guake только так шрифты уродует
<boris_t> собирай, и будет тебе файл
<Ilshat> boris_t: да не. мне не нужен sudo. просто интересно стало. как у фрюши устроены выделение рутовых прав
<boris_t> через su, чтобы пользователь мог выполнить эту команду надо его в группу wheel запихать или тупо под рутом зайти )
<Ilshat> ясн
<boris_t> там все проще  ;-)
<Ilshat> у меня какая то фигня началась, после того как начал работать. в выходные весь день болит голова.
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, работай и в выхлдные
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: хыхы. охота отдыхать
<baronos[Gnome3]> какой кайф сегодня, на солнце +15)) ветра нет, благодать))
<boris_t> эт где +15 ???
<baronos[Gnome3]> анапа)
<Ilshat> boris_t: заметь. "на солнце" +15 )) на земле с минусом )
<baronos[Gnome3]> в тени +7
<Ilshat> у нас щас порядка -10. и довольно не слабый метель. но при этом нет снега
<Ilshat> или не слабая метель
<baronos[Gnome3]> :)
<mrjingles> метель же предполагает наличие снега, нет? )
<baronos[Gnome3]> не всегда, может просто снег старый с земли поднисает)
<baronos[Gnome3]> м*
<mrjingles> "старый снег" очень загадочно звучит
<mrjingles> прошлогодний снег)
<Ilshat> прошлогодний )
<Ilshat> хы
<mrjingles> это называется поземка
<baronos[Gnome3]> предустановленный)
<stolzus> это уже не метель, тут нужен другой термин
<Ilshat> ну сильный ветер
<mrjingles> ... и поземку теребя.. как в песне
<Ilshat> сильный холодный ветер
<mrjingles> ураган?
<Ilshat> сеня в ТЦ одном гулял. неподалеку обрушился потолок
<stolzus> вы кроссворд разгадываете? :)
<mrjingles> в трех метрах?
<baronos[Gnome3]> это уже торнадо)
<Lurc89> а у нас в новосибее хооорооошооо:)
<mrjingles> можно еще бурей назвать
<Ilshat> mrjingles: ~50m
<stolzus> торнадо - это иностранный термин урагана :)
<baronos[Gnome3]> новосиб рулез)
<Lurc89> и это не обсуждается:)
<mrjingles> stolzus, почему же они тогда говорят huricane? )
<Lurc89> да они так не говорят, просто слово из нашего закралось)
<stolzus> или смерча
<mrjingles> вово торнадо = смерчь
<stolzus> с испанского, как оказывается
<baronos[Gnome3]> кто вкурсе, со смарта если раздачу инета по вайфай сделать, сколько подключений макс будет к нему?
<mrjingles> baronos[Gnome3], это настраивается
<baronos[Gnome3]> примерно, 5-10 буков подрубятся?
<mrjingles> попробуй
<mrjingles> должны
<baronos[Gnome3]> гыы, подписал сеть пароль платный у администратора))
<Lurc89> !1кгду
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1\xd0\xba\xd0\xb3\xd0\xb4\xd1\x83'
<Lurc89> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Ilshat> фрюша более капризная штука.
<User892[web]> Это сного я
<User892[web]> проблема с драйверами
<User892[web]> 2 видеокарты - ати радеон + встроенная (материнка асус)
<User892[web]> есть варианты запуска?
<User892[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1293707#msg1293707
<SergeyIT> на корабль союз и на мкс
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/07_july/20070723ru.jpg
<baronos[work]> жестоко)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<User851[web]> снова я :(
<User851[web]> со старым вопросом ... проблема с драйверами
<User851[web]> и с отображением, где ввод пароля и рабочего стола
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: как название комикса, что-то не нахожу?
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: то есть название комикса в заголовке картинки тебя не намекнуло никак?
<stolzus> а, ёлки. я и не заметил
<Lurc89> счастливо всем , поехал я домойййййй
<Lurc89> ура , с пятницей)
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/09_september/20070901ru.jpg
<stolzus> :) крутой комикс
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а почему через wget не получается скачать страничку с бага?
<stolzus> мне "унесённые взрывом" очень нравился
<Ilshat> jlewka: а че пишет
<jlewka> Ilshat, нечего не пишит, просто скачивается хрень какая то
<Ilshat> ну значит ты ему хрень какую то пишешь , а он не понимает
<jlewka> Ilshat, как будто bin'овский файл cat'ом читаю... )
<jlewka> Ilshat, угу, на других сайтах такой проблемы нет, а тут есть(
<Ilshat> напиши команду
<User851[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174186.msg1293707#msg1293707
<jlewka> wget bash.org.ru
<User851[web]> не решаемая проблема?
<Ilshat> jlewka: все просто. bash юзает gzip сжатие
<jlewka> хм
<jlewka> Ilshat, ага, спасибо помогло)
<artus> "Загрузчик Ubuntu называется Grab. Вот инструкция по его настройке:http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub" если в детстве читать не научили то прогреса уже не будет
<aleksei`> всем ку
<sharikoff> artus: grub
<artus> sharikoff, ку папашка
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, человек с полной увереностью пишет причем ненашенскими буквами Grab. давая сцылку на grub. феерия же
<Ilshat> jlewka: вот так можно сразу скачать без сжатия wget bash.org.ru --header 'Accept-Encoding: '
<jlewka> Ilshat, млин, а почему он иногда выдает сжатую страницу, а иногда нет?)
<jlewka> млин, длинная команда выйдет=\
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Fail!
<Ilshat> jlewka ну как уж настроил веб сервер
<Ilshat> настроили*
<jlewka> =\
<jlewka> а через консоль можно сообщение отправить?
<Ilshat> jlewka куда
<jlewka> mail
<Ilshat> jlewka если у тебя подрублен domain name (причем host(IP) == domain). поставил smtp. то будет работать
<baronos[work]> сегодня на консольный редактор натыкался там можно сообщение написать и на мыло отправить
<jlewka> Ilshat, а если нет?)
<Ilshat> значит нет
<Ilshat> а вообще пробуй )
<jlewka> baronos[work], ну мне нужно что бы скрипт посылал)
<jlewka> Ilshat, да как же?) даже зло ОС может...
<baronos[work]> со скриптиами это не ко мне))
<Ilshat> ну пробуй отпарвить. не отправит,Ю\ пиши
<Ilshat> язык я так понял php?
<jlewka> bash
<jlewka> нашел вроде способ)
<Ilshat> ну есть sendmail. правда я его таки не смог использоватб
<artus> извращенцы)
<artus> ssmtp же )))
<Ilshat> ss?
<baronos[work]> я я даст ист))
<artus> echo "0ц9аы09в8а0ы8ва09ы8ва09ы8ва09ы8ва098ыва098" | mail -s "тест почтdfggggggggggggggg222222" zzz@mail.zz
<baronos[work]> фашизмом пахнет)
<artus> ну или любой выхлоп али же cat zzz | mail -s ....
<jlewka> именно ее и нашел)
<Ilshat> я муть использую
<Ilshat> artus: про smtp я выще уже написал
<Ilshat> выше
<jlewka> а теперь еще немного усложним... )
<artus> http://paste.pro/5135479 вот и все настройки то )
<jlewka> есть, почтовый клиент(какой лучше юзать для этого), при получение определенного сообщения, должен выполниться скрипт и вывод скрипта должен уйти ответом на это сообщение?)
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Fail!
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Понг.
<Ilshat> jlewka смотря чем будешь принимать еще. pop3 imap. смотря какой клиент. или вообще у тебя сервер со статикой и на нем стоит почтовый сервер
<artus> а зачем такой изврат ? учитывая что ssh есть на даже на яве если на то пошло )
<jlewka> обычный пк, с убунтой на борту,  pop3, imap не важно, гмаил то и то поддерживает )
<artus> я б еще понял сие году так в нулевом , но сейчас то это просто извращение )
<Ilshat> мож какой нибудь клиент умеет запускать скрипты при входящих. проверь
<jlewka> эм... ну так, сума схожу, хочу что бы при опредленном сообщение мне в ответ приходили свежие цитаты с баша)
<Ilshat> мдэ
<jlewka> Ilshat, evolution умеет, ток вот он не очнь передает данные от кого письмо )
<jlewka> с грепом баша разобрался,  терь надо отправить вывод)
<Ilshat> фигней какой то маешься
<Ilshat> сделай лучше парсинг страницы баша. а новые выводи в виде уведомлений. вот это интереснее
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/10_october/20071026ru.jpg
<jlewka> Ilshat, такое уже делал)
<jlewka> Ilshat, ток не с башем, а с каким то цитатником
<Ilshat> jlewka пиши скрипты на других языках. прнимаешь по pop3 (к примеру) почту сразу в скрипт. без клиентов
<jlewka> Ilshat, кстати, эт идея, wget кок раз с кукисами работать умеет xD
<Ilshat> у меня пропал файл /dev/mem на фрюхе ((
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, это склероз?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: что?
<SergeyIT> mem - это от memory?
<Ilshat> ну да.
<baronos[work]> пропала память - склероз)
<Ilshat> baronos я уже понял )
<Ilshat> боюсь ша перезагружать его. забудет еще обратно включится
<baronos[work]> :)
<Ilshat> включиться.
<Ilshat> нету случаем каких нибудь хостеров, предоставляющих дешевый (150-200 рэ/м) vps/vds с платформой debian/ubuntu
<Ilshat> никто не знает
<Ilshat> не хочется возится с фрюхой
<Ilshat> да блин. возиться*
<baronos[work]> истинно глаголишь))
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: спроси инка.мож у них чего есть в таком ценовом масштабе
<Ilshat> inhoster?
<artus> Ilshat, 300 есть
<artus> Ilshat, 512 памяти, 1300 мгц, 20 hdd, 500 трафа
<Ilshat> artus: где
<artus> инку стукни
<Ilshat> что за инк то
<artus> Ilshat, мне его дернуть сказав что есть клиент? ))  инквизатор )
<Ilshat> аа
<skai-falkorr> artus: эээ.эт я первый клиента ему нашел
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: пиши ему на почту
<skai-falkorr> так его быстрее поймать
<skai-falkorr> тока кажи что я тебя послал
<Ilshat> ясн. посмотрим после работы.
<baronos[work]> !тока салчак
<baronos[work]> блин.
<Ilshat> ура. через 2 минуты начнутся выходные.
<Ilshat> эх. через 2.5 сути закончатся выходные
<Ilshat> сутк
<Ilshat> и
<artus> а может *ок ?
<andrex> да первый вареант ничё был)
<Ilshat> 2 суток?
<baronos[work]> )
<artus> Ilshat, мне не хочется конечно но сом тыкать но два с половиной сутки закончатцо как то не але )
<Ilshat> да не важно.
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *!*x3User172@*
<amarovita> А Бразеро в Онерике портит болванки или пишет? Никто не пробовал? А то у меня оно как вседа, сперва делает вид, что быстро записало, потом минут 10 говорит, что что-то проверяет, а потом отдает испорченную болванку. ЧЯДНТ?
<artus> amarovita, нефиг всякое говно покупать в виде болванок
<amarovita> artus: TDK - совсем говно, дааа? =)
<artus> а что, буковки на упаковке уже резко стали показателем качества?
<baronos[work]> у меня кде'шный испортил болванку, а брасеро все сделал красиво)
 * artus всегда покупал ккой то нонейм непонятный но отродясь проблем не имел ни разу
<artus> пока лицензионный диск с фильмом не убил нафиг привод
<artus> так что лесом )))
<skai-falkorr> а я не юзаю при вод и счастлив
<amarovita> Да я тоже не часто юзаю, пришлось, там комп с флэшки не загрузить, динозаврик....
<baronos[work]> ооо russian horror "the вий" идет)))
<copyerfiled> Товарищи, скажите, как сбросить все настройки иптаблес?
<andrex>  iptables -F
<copyerfiled> неполучается сделать проброс через терминальный сервер, кто может посмотреть, что нетак?
<copyerfiled> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 3389 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.4:3389
<sharikoff> у тя инет какой
<sharikoff> или ты откуда пробрасываешь
<artus> sharikoff, нууу? чегой у тя ?
<sharikoff> artus: пацан у меня
<artus> sharikoff, уже? паздравляю :)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> спасибо
<Umren> yo
<User164[web]> yo
<User164[web]> !nick MMM
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick MMM'
<User164[web]> :D
<baronos[work]> мавроди?
<Umren> он ищет свои кции
<Umren> *акции
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32343
<artus> о, рсска пришла )
<[Raiden]> хаха
<artus> 3D-игры на месе? извращенцы
<[Raiden]> не совсем. убрбан на нува играбельный полностью
<[Raiden]> урбан торрор*
<[Raiden]> тфу
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли
<Umren> тогда уж сразу бы с плеча рубил "игры на линуксе? извращенцы"
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, сервер урбана подскажи где можно побегать
<[Raiden]> сча общался с федорщиками, у них там непонятные косяки с кде  и закрытым драйвером нвидии. Сегфолты процессов и т.д.
<artus> [Raiden], и маленький вопрос, звук там надо как то отдельно шаманить?
<Umren> [Raiden]: это после каждого релиза
<[Raiden]> Я не сталкивался с этим ни в опенсусе ни в кубунте
<Umren> [Raiden]: особенно весело когда акмода к нвидии еще нет а ядро обновилось, грузишься в 320х240
<[Raiden]> artus: ды вроде нет. библиотека сдл нужна с поддержкой пульса либо альзы - смотря что у тебя. и всё
<artus> альса
<[Raiden]> artus:  там по дсотню серверов в игре видно. выберай по пингу и по типу игры и вперед
<[Raiden]> 5 видов игры.
<artus> да чет не показывает , может потому что занатом сидю прововским
<[Raiden]> если не под тысячу
<[Raiden]> artus: ссзб
<only_you> artus: get new list сначала
<artus> [Raiden], alsaplayer-esd чтоль поставить?
<only_you> как-то так
<artus> [Raiden], та да, надо будет заказать ip то
<[Raiden]> artus: libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<artus> точно, вижу
<[Raiden]> либо libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<only_you> (:
<artus> оно пульсовскую какраз снесло
<artus> о, звук есть)
<baronos[work]> а комп то теперь разговорчивый у ткбя?))
<artus> only_you, спс, список серверов обновился)
<baronos[work]> е*
<[Raiden]> http://www.gametracker.com/search/urbanterror/ - а уже тебе это нашел
<[Raiden]> в общем там прыгать над оуметь ,можно вдалко распрыгаться , аптечки есть и можно автомат носить мелкий со снайперкой.
<[Raiden]> то чег ов кс нет
<[Raiden]> ещё миномет есть
<baronos[work]> штрейф джамп рулит)
<only_you> когда уже новая версия урбана війдет?)
<artus> да надо бы разобратцо чего к чему
<baronos[work]> да тот же квейк)
<baronos[work]> только физика не vq3, а cpm.
<artus> ток учитывая что стрелька не стреляет как то не але оно )
<[Raiden]> основной + этой игры, не надо стима, кейгенов и т.д. Поставил и вперед.
<[Raiden]> при переходе на другую карту правда отваливается иногда с какой-то ошибкой
<[Raiden]> у меня
<baronos[work]> пробуй в настройках поставить обновлятся
<[Raiden]> а где там
<baronos[work]> возможно докачивать будет файлы с серваков
<[Raiden]> а.. и так качает
<baronos[work]> тогда конфиг смотреть надо, настройку сети, ну или просто версии могут косячить))
<artus> а если стартовать сервер то стрелька стреляет но зум не работает , вобщем фиг нает чего , лесом
<baronos[work]> конфиг настроек игры, если что))
<Umren> вроде квейклив есть под линукс же?
<baronos[work]> бинди на кномку "+zoom"
<artus> да ну нафиг такие извращения если оно не умеет рулитцо адекватно через настройки, вот мне еще в конфиги игрушки только осталось лезть чтоб ручкаим прикручивать стрельки
<Umren> ))
<baronos[work]> Umren: есть, но он кейген требует, нужна лицуха, либо через браузер серверов конектится)
<Umren> какая лицуха? он же фри
<baronos[work]> квейк 3?
<[Raiden]> стрелька не стреляет - это я не понял )
<Umren> quakelive
<baronos[work]> ааа этот. да, тока я его на мозилле 7 не запустил((
<artus> [Raiden], плевать оно хотело на зум и на выстрел, даже если назначаю другую кнопку, даже если на клавиатуре
<Umren> baronos[work]: навернео потому что уже вышла мозилла 9 ? )))
<Umren> огнелис совсем сума сошел..
<Umren> artus: тру линукс игра
<Umren> artus: жаль там компилить ненадо уровни
<artus> Umren, угу, найди напильник и допили сам называетцо
<baronos[work]> Umren: нет, там плагин игровой под 3.6 сделан, но на 5 его еще можно было через химикаты поставить))
<Umren> в хроме не пашет?
<baronos[work]> неа
<Umren> пичалька
<baronos[work]> я кваку 3 ставлю, качаю мод дефраг, качаю карты и прыгаю, прохожу на время)
<[Raiden]> квак 1\2 можно поставить ,  в 3 особого смысла нет, т.к. есть опен арена и алиен арена
<baronos[work]> а на них osp мод ставиться?
<portos> всем привет
<baronos[work]> ку
<portos> подскажите как запустить программу на удаленном пк по ssh так что бы у меня на компьютере не показывалась эта программа
<portos> тоесть запускаю программу, тимвивер и сразу вижу эту программу у себя на компьютере
<portos> как бы в фоне запустить чтоле
<sharikoff> &
<portos> со значком & пробовал
<sharikoff> или screen
<[Raiden]> Хм, вот моды незнаю. Ради модов может и есть смысл.
<portos> всеравно показывает
<artus> portos, отключи форвард иксов
<portos> это в настройках ssh
<artus> запускай с export DISPLAY=:0.0
<portos> а если снова понадобится что бы работал форвард?
<baronos[work]> [Raiden]: осп турнирный мод, и на серверах он в основном, чтоб 1х1 битьсч)) ухх, весело раньше было в комп. клубах)))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<portos> может кто знает почему на удаленном пк программа запускается и сразу закрывается?
<baronos[work]> зимой сумка с ноутбуком дает +50 к ловкости.)
<Escsun> baronos[work], ага верно))
<artus> baronos[work], день какой то наверно) ибо предмет для хранения и переноски при первом прочтении небыл идентифицирован, хотя смысл как бе не поменялся)
<baronos[work]> :D
<baronos[work]> (ibash)yellow5: я придумал новое телешоу, битва IT-экстрасенсов. лучшие админы проникают в юзерам и угадывают, что они нажали и почему "ничего не работает"...
<skai-falkorr> в общем что я вам скажу
<skai-falkorr> никому не советую открытосусю
<skai-falkorr> редкостное говницо
<skai-falkorr> по сравнению с ним - федора прям мечта
<Nor8> C третьим гномом если, то да.
<skai-falkorr> не в гноме дело
<Nor8> Да федора тоже сырая как дрова
<skai-falkorr> во первых они не осилили такую вещь, как гибридные образы
<skai-falkorr> и это в 2011 то году
<skai-falkorr> приходится самому переделывать образ, иначе с флешки не запустить
<Nor8> А кто осилил?
<skai-falkorr> все, кроме них?
<[Raiden]> у них там какая-то особоая любовь с закрытыми дровами. Я их ставлю потому, что они ок. А в жабре федоры всем советую тнуво, т.к. с закрытым баг
<skai-falkorr> даж убунта сделала
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> што я говорю.даж разрабы кальки осилили сделать гибридные образы
<[Raiden]> суся у меня с роллинга успешно обновилась до 12.1  и пока ни 1 проблемы я не видел
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Ну так, норот еще живет воспоминаниями о консоли и красноглазых 90-х ))))
<[Raiden]> правда играюсь в виртуалке
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну если у тебя есть резак - сможешь загрузить и на обычной системе сразу.а с флешки - олько после секса.
<skai-falkorr> ну и конечно самое страшное ШГ, что я видел за последнее время - эт они постарались
<[Raiden]> с флешки не пробовал. только с двд. И установщик у них на 5+. Можно по умолч поставить, можно де выбрать и пакеты отдельно.
<[Raiden]> в убунте для этого надо юзать алтернейт. Как будто повер юзеры не белые люди.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> альтернейт нафиг не нужен, вообще
<[Raiden]> я например повер юзер, но хочу нормальынй графический установщик
<artus> учитывая тчо его ты фиг поставиш на флешку
<[Raiden]> а не какой-то там альтернейт
<artus> [Raiden], а в дебиане павер установшик няшен) мышой хоть обтычся, да и выбор ставить с одного инталятора хоть 32, хоть 64 )
<baronos[work]> альтернейт нормуль. и гш - няшка:)
<artus> вот воткнули б в бубунту такой же вобще была б сказка)
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8>  artus: Согласен, алтернэйт анахронизм. Убунту вообще могла бы село перейти на новую схему. Юнити, роллинг с выбором ДЕ при установке и сервер с ЛТС, и хватит плодить непонятно что.
<Nor8> смело*
<artus> Nor8, открой для себя нетинстал)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Да не хочу ))) Роллинга там нет все равно )))
<Nor8> Был бы роллинг, даже бы и не вспоминал про образ полный.
<[Raiden]> в 12.1 сплэш загрузки забавный. На первый взгляд ничего не происходит, но потом замечаешь ,что у ящерицы глаз двигается
<baronos[work]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А может у кого то шизофрения? )))))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> не, там реально у глаза 2 положения.
<Nor8> Не говорит с тобой еще эта ящерица? :-D
<baronos[work]> меня раздражает зиппер и яст, потому что не привычно и не удобно(( привык к бубну он родней)
<[Raiden]> нет пока )
<Nor8>  У Сусе удобная гуи настроек сетевых и системных, но все остальное пока под вопросом.
<Nor8> А ГШ там совсем плохой )))
<baronos[work]> http://news.gnome.org/
<Nor8>  Погнали штамповать, гном 3.2, 4, 5, а толку ноль ))))
<baronos[work]> Nor8: погнали)))
<portos> такой вопрос. есть пк который спрятан за дсл модемом. на модеме настроен проброс ssh порта. каким образом можно будет подключится к пк если модем выходит из строя (ставится другой модем) или меняется способ подключения к интернету.
<User327[web]> всем привет
<User327[web]>  как в aptitude посмотреть список пакетов, помеченых как i без вывода Ai?
<User327[web]> есть кто живой?
<[Raiden]> шрифты там не самые ужасные http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1118/h_1321628886_8831009_50dba5b9ad.png
<User327[web]> ладно, как я понял, никак((
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так шрифты дело наживное
<[Raiden]> User327[web]: dpkg --get-selections |grep install |less   - не пойдёт?
<[Raiden]> не силен в аптитуде
<artus> aptitude search ~i~n чето там
<artus> без пробела после ~n
<User259[web]> Вечер добрый люди добрые :)
<User259[web]> Скажите пожалуйста, у кого есть опыт установки iTunes (свежайших версий) под ubuntu? Желательно под новые 11.04 или 11.10
<User259[web]> Кто может расскахать - как?
<[Raiden]> я его 1 раз под винду видел, больше не хочу
<User259[web]> Понятное дело есть айтюнс под винду и под мак ос, есть ли варианты, что и как ставить?
<User259[web]> Дело не в том, хочу ли я или нет, но айпод как-то надо использовать, а без айтюнса он, так сказать, урезан
 * artus проведу обряд по снятию бана на гугле, не дорого
<User259[web]> Пожалуйста
<User259[web]> Лучше проведите урок по правильной установке винд/макос програмок под убунтуn
<andrex> а linos пронрамки чем не угодили
<Nor8> User259[web]: Поставь MIRO плеер и забудь про iTunes
<baronos[work]> wine на тебя насылаю.
<User259[web]> Nor8 Умеет ли он работать с iOS? А с аппстором?
<Nor8> Поставь и посмотри.
<User259[web]> Я просто никто в линуксе и потому спрашиваю
<Nor8> http://www.getmiro.com/download/for-ubuntu/
<User259[web]> Да, я домохозяйка и не Ъ, но вдруг кто сталкивался
<artus> предлагаю за вопросы из разряда "погуглите за меня" растреливать на месте :D
<User259[web]> :)
<User259[web]> Nor8 В ноги кланяюсь :)
<baronos[work]> а ни как нельзя поставить вайфай и на грызлако раздать, ти на самом червивом все юзать?
<User259[web]> artus Вот пошел бы гуглить и установил бы порт айтюнса для винды под вайн и получился бы бутерброд с вареньем, мясом и землей
<User259[web]> А так Человек один сказал замечательный плеер, умеющий работать с iOS
<Nor8>  User259[web]: Да без толку, мир жесток и я вместе с ним ))) Читай мануал, добавля ппа и ставь миро.
<baronos[work]> не груби.
<Nor8> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<User259[web]> Кто грубит?
<User259[web]> Спасибо
<User259[web]> Кстати, может тут кто гуру apple, с xcode'ом на линуксе есть варианты? :)
<baronos[work]> а чего мак не купишь?
<artus> User259[web], а кого должен вообще волновать apple, на канале бубунты то?
<User259[web]> Были бы деньги
<User259[web]> artus Люди разные бывают
<andrex> User259[web]: лес там --> /join #apple
<User259[web]> Эх
<User259[web]> Ладно, спасибо Nor8
<Nor8> User259[web]: Ставь миро, он поддерживает все, что тебе нужно.
<User259[web]> И пока, люди добрые и недобрые
<baronos[work]> это был призрак джопса(царство ему там) :D
<andrex> да хоть Менделя, правила для всех
<baronos[work]> вот если бы у меня на работе был бан, для отдыхающих, которые нарушают правила санатория, я был бы счастлив))
<andrex> купи ружьё
<baronos[work]> лицензии нету(
<andrex> травмат, или пневму
<Nor8> Поджигу из трубы водопроводной сделай  ))))
<baronos[work]> ыы представляю, нарушитель порядка бежит лестнице на вверх, а я ему в сраку бабах, и ору ты забанен))
<MarqusUfa> привет всем)
<baronos[work]> в уфе снег есть?))
<MarqusUfa> есть ))
<Nor8>  Проверку прошел )))
<Nor8> Можешь задавать вопросы )))
<Nor8> НО не больше двух за раз )))
<MarqusUfa> Ребята, я только собираюсь ставить ubuntu , диска нет, поэтому создал live USB с помощью проги Lili. При установке галочка стояла напротив скрыть файлы, я думал через boot загрузить, но уже после установки на флешку, которая шла примерно час)) ноут с 
<baronos[work]> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<MarqusUfa> хорошо, не знал) ща разделю)
<MarqusUfa> Ребята, я только собираюсь ставить ubuntu , диска нет, поэтому создал live USB с помощью проги Lili. При установке галочка стояла напротив скрыть файлы,
<MarqusUfa> я думал через boot загрузить, но уже после установки на флешку, которая шла примерно час)) ноут с usb1.1))
<MarqusUfa> при загрузке  bios не обнаружил пункт usb на boot, потом почитал что можно запустить с винды.
<MarqusUfa> зашел на флеху - там всё скрыто, через свойство папок невозможно показать файлы.... как мне быть ?))
<andrex> baronos[work]: не пугай народ
<MarqusUfa> )) я в первый раз на IRC
<andrex> MarqusUfa: там ведь обычная виндовая фс по этому в винде в с войствах папок достаточно убрать галку скрывать системные и скрытые файлы, а если не работает значит завирёвана винда
<andrex> и это уже какбе не совсем к нам, про скрытые файлы в окнах
<MarqusUfa> хорошо, буду смотреть что нет так, хотя nod32 стояла всегда ...
<MarqusUfa> спасибо за ответ )
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2008/02/20080227ru.jpg
<copyerfiled> товарищи, что нужно сделать чтобы работал проброс порта из инета на внутреннюю машину?
<skai-falkorr> copyerfiled: пробросить порт из инета на внутреннюю машину
<simmi> в настройках роутера.
<copyerfiled> skai-falkorr: кроме этого, если изначально запрещено все, но разрешены входящие соединения для уже установленных
<copyerfiled> ну и маскарад поставлен
<User575[web]> доброго всем
<copyerfiled> что здесь не так? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i eth0 --dport 3389 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.3:3389
<baronos[work]> User575[web]: снег есть?)
<User575[web]> можно востановить случайно удалённый раздел с данными? ext4 формат, случайно инициализировал диск на другой ос
<skai-falkorr> можно
<User575[web]> как и чем?
<skai-falkorr> testdisk в руки и вперед
<User575[web]> ок. спс. ща поищу
<simmi> copierfield: с фаерволом на внутренней машине как?
<User575[web]> skai-falkorr: нету в убунта центре тестдиска (((
<simmi> aptitude search частьименипакета
<copyerfiled> simmi: там его нет
<User575[web]> откуда его поставить можно?
<copyerfiled> я с локалки соединяюсь все нормально, теперь нужно настроить из инета соединение с ней
<User990[web]> Добрый вечер. Пользуюсь gnome-terminal в ubuntu 11.10 хочу посмотреть размер занятого пространства с помощью df -h. Шапка выводимой таблицы идет со смещением относительно основного текста. Если использовать английский язык, то такоего смещения нет.
<simmi> df -h |column -t поможет?
<artus> оно так с незапамятных времен
<skai-falkorr> use the english, luke
<User990[web]> <simmi>  да помогает
<User990[web]> но хотелось что бы локализация была без потери удобного внешнего вида
<User990[web]> я так понимаю что это глюки перевода
 * baronos[work] тоже хочет бабу рыжую, и мерин белый.
<[Raiden]> User990[web]: напиши альяс типа LANG=C df -h
<[Raiden]> User990[web]: или вот такой http://paste.ubuntu.com/742383/
<[Raiden]> можешь заюзать\переделать
<User990[web]> понимаете это все прогибание под мир, мне хочется мир под себя прогнуть
<[Raiden]> ды нет проблем. Качай сорцы, правь ресурсы с русским текстом
<baronos[work]> :D
<artus> понабигали прогибальщики
<User990[web]> df в coreutils содержится?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S /bin/df
<[Raiden]> можешь прикола ради даже баг запостить )
<[Raiden]> вполне себе причина
<User990[web]> а где это у нас делается?
<User575[web]> skai-falkorr: у меня диск был инициализирован на маке. теперь вместо ext4 там RAW. тестдиск предлагает мне выбрать партишн тейбл тип. тут что надо выбрать? интел/писи? так как всё остальное как то вообще не подходит
<User990[web]> У нас есть bugzilla?
<Nor8> artus: Будильник искал? ))
<baronos[work]> launchpad.net
<artus> Nor8, не, кстати мплеер ниразу не вариант для радио, вырубаетцо переодически
<baronos[work]> artus: а радиотрей не тестил?)
<artus> нет
<Nor8> artus: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/multimedia/7007104   В новом релизе аудациоса восстановили плугин, глянь, может нормально работает )))
<baronos[work]> пичалька
<artus> Nor8, не хочу ругатся, но лесом эти винампоподобные недоплееры
<skai-falkorr> hbnv,jrc yfit dcmt
<skai-falkorr> ритмбокс наше всье
<Nor8> artus: Так там давно уже шкурка другая, он как deadbeef выглядит.
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/xt7-player-is-fully-featured-mplayer.html
<Nor8> artus: ИЛи деадбиф не нравится тоже? ))))
<artus> Nor8, а толку от шкурки , если оно как было г так и осталось, я его сколько ни ставил один стремных грип раздается)
<artus> *х
<Nor8>  artus: В общем, не угодишь тебе, юзай консоль ))))
<artus> Nor8, дедбиф для радио как то не то )
<baronos[work]> радиотрей очень удобен для радио)
<artus> baronos[work], плей пауза из консоли ставит?
<baronos[work]> artus: не пробовал, но на глобал кей на клаве гениус стоп и плей работают
<Nor8> artus: Не знаю, и дедбиф нормально работал с радио,и аудациос.
<baronos[work]> а вот переход на другую станцию нет((
<Nor8> artus: Хотя что тебе от радио нужно другой вопрос.
<artus> Nor8, слушать его , все )
<Nor8> artus: Ну ставь тогда аудациос и не капризничай, там и будильник есть ))))
<artus> Nor8, он мне и даром не нужен, даже если еще и кофе готовить будет)
<baronos[work]> ставь радиотрей, истинно говорю)))
<baronos[work]> я даже научу как русские тэги сделать понятными)
<artus> baronos[work], а толку, поставил и что? нифига он не рулится ничем radiotray --help-all
<artus> мне как бе плевать на теги темболее по радио)
<baronos[work]> ну а глобал кей тогда каким макаром  рулит?
<artus> гипотетически глобально крича play
<baronos[work]> он и на ритм распростроняется и на трей
<artus> но чего оно запустит то не извесно) а запускать с утра недосмотреный фильм, проигрыватель и радио , нафиг )
<baronos[work]> завтра погляжу че у меня на глобал кей)
<artus> можно конечно мпд поставить
<skai-falkorr> да нафиг
<skai-falkorr> гугломюзк фрейм
<baronos[work]> радио трей сохраняет последнюю прослушиваему станцию
<skai-falkorr> и музон в облаке
<skai-falkorr> прошить роутер опенврт и поставить на него мпд
<User575[web]> при попытке отформатировать раздел - Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010). убунта 11... как можно отформатировать раздел?
<User575[web]> убунта 10 понимает HFS+?
<nexxxt> ку
<shenmue> ядро скомпиль
<shenmue> будет понимат. а так понимает все что вначала устаношик предлагает
<shenmue> ле*
<User575[web]> 11 по умолчанию понимает
<User575[web]> а то я бы удалил нафик 11...жуткая вещь
<User575[web]> даже мелкомягкие до такого изврата не додумались
<User575[web]> каноники выжили из ума
<User990[web]> Кажется сдвиг в df получается т.к. в английской версии на сочетание строчку File system выделено 18 симовлов а на русскую гораздо больше. Если я в Launchpad это дело поправлю когда это дойдёт до дистрибутива и как протестировать изменения?
<artus> User990[web], а может глубже копнеш? в сторону utf ? которая не 1 а 2 байта
<User990[web]> artus конструктивно что предлагаешь,
<User990[web]> ?
<artus> ничего) меня и так все устраивает) ибо етсь тот же pydf , и вообще оно ниразу не критично)
<artus> мне ехать а не шашечки
<skai-falkorr> а я юзаю англиканцкую локаль
<skai-falkorr> и тож счастлив
<User990[web]> пользователи которым ставил убунту все спрашивали, я в английском ни бум бум, давай винду ставь
<artus> это какие такие пользователи которые нибум бум в английском то с ходу лезут в консоль df набивать по 3 раза в час?
<skai-falkorr> это какие пользователи не бу бум в англиском?он входит в программу среднего образования
<User990[web]> баги перевода существуют, я про обратную связь с сообществом
<User990[web]> рускоязычным
<skai-falkorr> следовательно. если пользователь не бум-бум - он законченный идиот, спустивший свои мозги в унитаз
<skai-falkorr> логика же
<[Raiden]> чел заметил баг и верно возмущается
<[Raiden]> я незнаю чег овы докопались
<skai-falkorr> ну пусть отпишется в багтрекер
<skai-falkorr> если там действительно баг
<skai-falkorr> а не отличие в длинне слов в разных языках
<artus> правельно, и поэтому надо сразу сюда приходить с возмущениями) а не на ланчпад, багтрекер, форум
<[Raiden]> тут правда возмущаться бесполезно.
<User990[web]> в lanunchpade подправил длину строки
<User990[web]> уменьшил до 18 символов как в английской версии
<User990[web]> хочу протестировать
<User990[web]> нужно перевод в нужную папку бросить
<User990[web]> где он в убунте находится?
<User990[web]> насколько я понимаю мое предложение по переводу должен подтвердить другой переводчик
<User990[web]> иначе он не войдет в следующую версию
<User990[web]> и я зря потратил время
<User990[web]> халко
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2008/05/20080519ru.jpg
<User990[web]> жалко
<[Raiden]> /usr/share/locale-langpack/ru/LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo
<User990[web]> спс
<User990[web]> Raiden действительно я протестировал
<User990[web]> все работает
<User990[web]> куда мне обратиться что бы проблему проправили
<User990[web]> посоветуйте ребят
<User990[web]> на канале переводчиков тут пусто
<User990[web]> никто не ответил
<User990[web]> а тут народу много
<baronos[work]> все, полетим на планету глизе жить.
<rekcuFniarB> User990[web]: а я могу подтвердить?
<User990[web]> это 502 строчка в переводе
<User990[web]> coreutils
<baronos[work]> User990[web]: ссылку дай
<User990[web]> ща
<User990[web]> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/coreutils/+pots/coreutils/ru/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%8F+%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0
<User990[web]> там в конце 8 пробелов
<User990[web]> должно быть 2
<User990[web]> тогда все корректно отображается
<User990[web]> табличка нормальная
<Ilshat> приветствую
<User990[web]> а вообще у нас где багзилла,
<User990[web]> ?
<rekcuFniarB> bugs.launchpad.net
<User990[web]> я могу там по русски заполнять баг?
<Ilshat> такая проблема при запуске iptables-restore: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32-042stab039.11/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<Ilshat> на debian
<artus> еще один
<Ilshat> artus: ты про меня? )
<artus> угу)
<Ilshat> artus: ну я с модулями пока не дружу. спрашиваю вот
<skai-falkorr> User990[web]: поскольку баг в переводе русском - можешь.или винни пуху на форуме напиши
<artus> Ilshat, я к тому что /join #debian
<Ilshat> artus: особых отличий то нет
<User990[web]> Заполнил баг. Спасибо всем за помощь. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/892267
<Ilshat> как я знаю, iptables может быть как модуль и как пакет. или я ошибаюсь?
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: от рута сделай depmod -a
<Ilshat> Raiden: WARNING: Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.32-042stab039.11: No such file or directory
<Ilshat> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.32-042stab039.11/modules.dep.temp for writing: No such file or directory
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ru
<Ilshat> сорри. хотел в одну строчку
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: че сказать то хотел?
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: че хотел уже отправил )
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: и смысл?
<Ilshat> это ответ рейдену
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: больше никаких идей?
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: покажи ка нам uname -r
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: нет. ты где-то не там находишся.
<[Raiden]> или кто-то удалил папку с модулями ядра , с которого ты сча загружен
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: http://paste.pro/5135512
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: ясна.ядрышко сам собирал?
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: не
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: это на vds
<skai-falkorr> аааа.ктото за тебя собрал.
<Ilshat> да. готовое. с isp
<[Raiden]> #debian-russian
<Ilshat> [Raiden]: не хочу от вас уходить ))
<Ilshat> хорошие вы
<Nor8>  Ilshat: А придется ))
<Ilshat> видимо кастрировали. причем не жалели
<[Raiden]> возможно ты в чруте находишся
<Ilshat> openvz
<[Raiden]> модули реально есть , ядро загрузилось, а тебе отдали чрут, где этого нету
<[Raiden]> ну оно и есть. Расширенная идея чрута
<Ilshat> блин. а прога то не работает (
<[Raiden]> если ты рут, то наверное можеш ьпакеты доставлять
<Ilshat> я так понимаю это не единственная такая прога
<[Raiden]> возможно установка ядра, что бы нужная  папка появилась сойдет. Я хз
<[Raiden]> лучше к дебианщикам, они там все бородатые админы )
<Ilshat> в debian-russian уже приветствие меня отпугнуло. зловещий KOI8-R
<Ilshat> ай к черту этот iptables-restore. буду вручную вбивать
<Ilshat> блин. и ведь для отдельного окна не сменить кодировку
<baronos[work]> я хочу электро пушку в 1 гигават.
<Ilshat> вот блин "BaltecoTroll: Ilshat are'nt you gloomy cheljabinckii gay?"
<Ilshat> я толком зайти не успел. уже геем обозвали
<Ilshat> не посылайте меня больше к дебианщикам )) ловить там нечего )
<baronos[work]> подтверждаю))
<baronos[work]> там грубо обзываются((
<Nor8>  Нужно туда артуса заслать, он разберется )))
<baronos[work]> надо очиститься сходить в храм после них)
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Ты ж атеист?
<baronos[work]> Nor8: я образно)
<Nor8> baronos[work]: Не, ты определись тогда, в этом вопросе на двух табуретках не усидишь )))
<[Raiden]> в храм бесполезно. Если это языческий или исламский храм, то  с точки зрения христиансва они сатанисты. А если христианский, то по другим религиям получается тоже зло.
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos[work]> буддийский храм)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Бред не пишите, батенька :-D
<[Raiden]> в общем все считают, что их аппоненты в споре за то, какая вера вернее будут гореть в аду
<baronos[work]> +1
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а какой бред. Язычник бесам поклоняется. А христианин неверный и точн ов рай не попадет исламский.
<[Raiden]> это факты :)
<Ilshat> чет я увлекся. забыл про айпитейблс
<[Raiden]> ой, отвлёк, простите
<Ilshat> блин. не удобно все таки вручную добавлять правила
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я тебе даже отвечать не буду, а просто язык покажу через забор  веры моей :P
<[Raiden]> ))
<nAgoHaK> не понял
<nAgoHaK> что тут у вас?
<Nor8> ubuntu-ru
<[Raiden]> nAgoHaK: если ты пойдешь к Нор8 , то по моей вере попадешь в ад, а если ко мне, то так же по его. Ты что выбераешь? :)
<baronos[work]> семена которые пролежали в ледниках 30тыс лет, проросли, щас только по ящику видел))
<nAgoHaK> хм
<[Raiden]> упс
<nAgoHaK> оффтопим?
<Nor8>  baronos[work]: Запросто
<[Raiden]> семена могут
<baronos[work]> ждем использование правило 1.11))
<Ilshat> о. смог убрать проблеиу с модулями. теперь осталась одна ошибка iptables-restore: line 32 failed
<Ilshat> !1rules
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1rules'
<Ilshat> 1rules
<Ilshat> !rules1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rules1'
<Ilshat> блин
<Ilshat> куда оно пропало
<Ilshat> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<UA1000> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2rule'
<UA1000> а второе правило какое ?
<artus> че, правила уже отменили ?
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos[work]> надо правила канала так сделать на вывод типа !2.1rule
<Ilshat> чето iptables-resotre ругается на COMMIT
 * shenmue тоже поругался на  COMMIT
<shenmue> уф... отвел душу =)
<SergeyIT> baronos[work], и зачем? Правила хватает 1 раз прочитать
<Ilshat> блин. туплю по страшному
<brestows> народ KDE-шники есть ?
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> смотяр какой вопрос
<[Raiden]> тря
<rekcuFniarB> Нет сынок, это фантастика ©
<brestows> мне нужно достать исходники одного виджета не подскажите где ?
<rekcuFniarB> brestows: http://kde-apps.org
<brestows> эт я вкурсе
<rekcuFniarB> Так что, там их нет?
<brestows> мне нужен исходник виджета раскладки клавы
<brestows> я просто kxneur занимаюсь  и надо кое что посмотреть в исходниках этого виджета
<SergeyIT> brestows, а скачать нельзя?
<rekcuFniarB> А, так это в их главном svn наверное
<brestows> что скачать ?
<brestows>  где скачать?
<brestows>  видать придется лезть в их реп но вот ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.7.1/src/ надо еще умудрится найти его :(
<rekcuFniarB> brestows: а какой  бинарь знаешь? Имя файла.
<SergeyIT> brestows, смотришь состав пакета kxneur или целиком его сорсы скачиваешь
<brestows> SergeyIT: он уже мертв и настолько что исходники его впринципе бесполезны
<brestows> я их смотрел
<brestows> как посмотреть какой бинарник у виджета?
<rekcuFniarB> Знал бы, не спрашивал :D
<Ilshat> как завставить xargs выполняться построчно?
<SergeyIT> странно gxneur есть (в 12.04)
<baronos[work]> райден в k'астрале ищет ответ наверно)
<rekcuFniarB> Этот виджет, в отличие от остальных, запускается не .desktop файлом, похоже.
<rekcuFniarB> В /usr/share/autostart его нет.
<brestows> SergeyIT: kxneur не развивается c версии 0.9.1
<brestows> SergeyIT: а это более 3 лет
<brestows> кто есть из модеров форума*
<brestows> ?
<naisen> всем
<naisen> как под виндой узнать какой хард является dev/sdd ?
<naisen> так сказать - как провести идентификацию с никс маркировкой?
<brestows> никак
<brestows> naisen: никак
<brestows> так как даже переставив харды в др слоты они переименуются
<brestows> ради прикола один винт поставь в первый разъем второй во второй проверь их мена а затем поменяй разъемы
<naisen> это понятно. просто я под убунтой потёр раздел и не смог создать (ошибка постоянно выскакивает). и сейчас сижу под вин и не могу понять - какой хард я потёр, так как у меня два харда в RAW
<brestows> проще загрузись c livecd и там все сделай
<SergeyIT> или кинь монетку )
<brestows> SergeyIT: это уже крайние меры :)
<naisen> как оказалось testdisk под вин в разы корректнее работает. поэтому нужно заидентить роу диски чтобы понять с каокго на какой перекидывать инфу.
<brestows> naisen: ты бекап данных сделал?
<naisen> нет. я случайно идентифицировал диск макдрайвом и он грохнул фс
<naisen> но под вин testdisk нашел мне все файлы (в убунте не асилил)
<brestows> тогда дам совет прежде чем делать что то c raw разделом сделай его посекторную копию :)
<naisen> я хочу оттуда просто скопировать конкретную папку
<naisen> и вот как раз копированием секторов. но - для копии нужно место, и тут я упираюсь в то, что мне нужен второй диск. а он тоже в роу. и как мне определить с какого мне надо копировать и на какой...и чтобы не перепутать...вощем засада
<naisen> в убунте это sdd (источник). логично что под вин он должен быть - диск 4?
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/jKRDwwnB =)
<shenmue> не знал об этом
<kyshtynbai> Кто чем pdf смотрит? Самая быстра на ваш взгляд смотрелка какая?
<baronos[work]> гугл хром)
<brestows> foxid pdf reader :)
<umren> kyshtynbai: чем стандартная плоха? evince
<HarryShprottey> re all
<HarryShprottey> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста. Долго мучался с дровами ати. Не устраивала работа гнома, были артефакты. Снёс fglrx теперь всё норм
<HarryShprottey> но, что-то мне кажется видео карта стала сильнее нагрватся, т.к. слышу как часто куллер начинает на повышенных оборотах работать, подскажите пожалуйста как узнать температуру? aticonfig ничего не даёт, т.к. драйверы ати не установлены. Спасибо
<copyerfiled> товарищи, как, хотябы времено бороться с глюком alt+tab в юнити, она нагло нехочет по верх окон появляться, что делать?
 * baronos[work] считает ставить - kde, или няшку gnome shell.
<HarryShprottey> baronos[work], подскажи пожалуйста как узнать температуру видеокарточки
<umren> baronos[work]: гш и няшка? ты ниче непопутал?
<baronos[work]> umren: нет)
<baronos[work]> HarryShprottey: я не знаю, сорри(
<umren> baronos[work]: глючное бетатестерское уг скорей подходит к ассоциациям)
<HarryShprottey> а как gstreamer должен работать? Как я понял при наведении на мультимедиа файлы автовопсроизведение должно быть, у мну что-то не робит. Или нужно что-то нажимать?
<baronos[work]> umren: я как древняя китайская мудрость "не вижу зла, не слышу зла, не говорю зла" для меня это удобная среда, в отличии от других))
<umren> делаю зло?
<baronos[work]> umren: ну злобное уг в сторону гш))
<umren> я про тебя
<umren> "не вижу зла, не слышу зла, не говорю зла" - делаю зло )
<umren> ставишь гш)
<stolzus> японская мудрость, только
<umren> ну нашим все узкоглазые на одно лицо)
<baronos[work]> я имел ввиду, что не вижу что пишут про гш, не слышу, и не говорю про гш плохое)
<stolzus> ряды kde дрогнули
<umren> baronos[work]: я его пробовал на федоре и бубне
<umren> мягко сказать не очень
<umren> идеи есть, но завершенности нет
<umren> поэтому ставь - да
<umren> но коллективный опыт чего то да стоит
<umren> как прошлая федора вышла с гш - все ломанулись на бубен
<umren> теперь вышел бубен с юнити и гш без гнома2 все ломанулись куда только глаза гледят
<umren> кто то ваще думаю в монастырь на оффтопик подался
<baronos[work]>  я его сейчас юзаю по дефолту, и привык. и мне нравится как он выглядит и работает на сусе, но не нравится сама суся)
<HarryShprottey> а как в gnome сворачивать окна? =\ у меня только в правом верзнем углу закрыть есть
<baronos[work]> развалившись на кресле очень удобно мышью управлять окнами, превью, раб. столами. в отличии от юнити, долгий отклик от панели бесит, даш открываеться медленно, когда как в гш я уже открою то что надо)
<[Raiden]> можно включить все кнопки
<[Raiden]> гугли
<[Raiden]> у мну сил нет на такие темы )
<HarryShprottey> О, привет [Raiden] =) Рад тебя видеть
<[Raiden]> Привет
<HarryShprottey> Слушай, не подскажешь как узнать температуру видеокарты? Удалил дрова fglrx теперь всё стоит из коробки. В гноме никаких артефактов нету, но кажется, что нагрузка на видеокарту увеличилась, т.к. частенько кулер на повышенных оборотах стал работать
<[Raiden]> я не подскажу.
<HarryShprottey> :( а ведь ничего страшного в том, что я удалил fglrx нету?
<[Raiden]> нет наверное.  Ест ьлюди котоыре юзают открытые дрова. Я просто незнаю как на радеоне с открытым драйвером температуру увидеть
<baronos[work]> HarryShprottey: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/b-thread?tid=75fa7846163b31fb&pli=1
<[Raiden]> baronos[work]: видеокарты
<[Raiden]> !sensors
<ubuntuhelp> Полезную информацию про lm-sensors можно найти тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors и на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<baronos[work]> блин,
<baronos[work]> http://benchmark.kz/soft/gpu-z_0_5_2_-_programma_otobrazhayuschaya_informatsiyu_o_videokarte
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[work]> я сдулся, надо спать))
<HarryShprottey> у меня ати не установлено
<HarryShprottey> дрова из коробки стоят
<[Raiden]> сча попробую федорщиков спросить
<baronos[work]> завтра буду дома, юзать няшный гш, и смотреть как люди обсуждают баги юнити)))
<HarryShprottey> как думаете, стоит ли читать книгу с жкрана нетбука? ( 12 дюймов)
<HarryShprottey> на сколько вредно для глаз будет?
<stolzus> смотря какой шрифт сделаешь
<artus> лопнут же?
<stolzus> и контрастность
<HarryShprottey> stolzus: посоветуй пожалуйста лучшее соотношение, и как всё это сделать с дровами из коробки? :)
<stolzus> да откуда я знаю то :)
<stolzus> я читаю не меньше 12 дроида
<Nor8> 12 маловато будет
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Чтение ваще штука для глаз не полезная
<[Raiden]> но читать надо
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> отдыхать желательно
<[Raiden]> чаще
<HarryShprottey> сижу перед понитором с 18-00 нлаза напряженные
<HarryShprottey> особенно правый
<[Raiden]> 12 дюймов не мало. я думаю дюймовость пофиг, ту тглавное шрифт и ег оразмер.
<HarryShprottey> у меня всё по умолчанию стоит
<HarryShprottey> какой нужен шрифт?
<artus> HarryShprottey, к окулисту не сходить?
<HarryShprottey> artus, не.. со зрением тьфу тьфу всё нормально
<artus> так че ныть то?
<HarryShprottey> просто привык к элт понитору
<artus> HarryShprottey, или жас всем каналом тебе размер шрифта будем подбирать?
<HarryShprottey> так кто ноет, я интересуюсь  о том кто как читает
<HarryShprottey> ладно, не горячись)
<artus> глазами, про себя, некоторые в слух, по слогам )
<artus> да я ж само спокойствие)
<Nor8> HarryShprottey:  В школе сейчас учат, что расстояние должно быть определенным, освещение, симметрично для глаз? Или не, не надо это?
<artus> Nor8, ненадо )
<artus> Nor8, подбираеш как удобно и все )
<Nor8> )) Ясно, потому и читаем такие вопросы! )))
<artus> HarryShprottey, к лт монику можно привыкнуть только если он тебе вещает на частоте 60ть герц) ну если себя не любиш) сотка и выше пофиг уже)
<Ebds> Привет всем!
<Ebds> Подскажите по горячим клавишам плз) Убунта 10.04 перехватывает нажатия горячих клавиш в программах и выполняет свои команды, заместо команд в программе. Как поправить?
<artus> система, параметры , комбинации
<User509[web]> Доброго вечера =)
<Ebds> artus, предлагаешь переназначать клавиши, чтобы не пересекались?
<artus> у тебя есть другой вариант?
<User509[web]> не могли бы подсказать, в чем мб проблема: при установке ubuntu рядом с win7 - все установилось ок, но при перезагрузке grub не появился, а пошла сразу загрузка win7?
<artus> !grub | User509[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User509[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<artus> ubuntuhelp, иди читай, на форуме разжовано уже надцать десятков раз
<stolzus> User509[web]: убунту ставил после винды?
<User509[web]> stolzus: после, в ручную разделы разбивал по инструкции на убунтологии
<Ebds> artus, ок, в общем-то нормально. А такой момент, Ctrl+C как-то странно работает. Текст попадает в буфер, вставляется, всё нормально, но при копировании следующего текста он почему-то не идёт в буфер и в итоге по Ctrl+v вставляется первый скопированный 
<stolzus> User509[web]: видимо загрузчик у тебя не туда прописался. у тебя boot первым разделом поставлен?
<stolzus> User509[web]: вобщем читай, смотри. наверняка ты выставил загрузчик не туда. :)
<artus> Ebds, откуда копируеш?
<User509[web]> stolzus: sda5 - /boot, sda4 - /, а sda1 и 2 - это ntfs разделы от винды. Да вот читаю уже по ссылке выше :)
<artus> Ebds, и учти, что проще юзать тот быфер в который кладетцо выделенный текст и встявлять по клику на колесо)
<Ebds> artus, внутри проги Intellij Idea
<Ebds> artus, так-то удобнее, да непривычно как-то) старый добрый C - c C - v)
<artus> Ebds, ты неповериш но непревычно потом на форточках)
<artus> когда на каждый чих к клавиатуре тянутся)
<artus> аж выбешивает)
<Ebds> artus, ты и код так пишешь?)
<artus> не пишу я код ) темболее на яву )
<Ebds> а идея многопрофильная:P)
<stolzus> покупал чтоль?
<artus> а непойми какая работа буфера это траблы среды в которой пишеш, они все загадочные
<Ebds> stolzus, не, по старинке)
<stolzus> community edition?
<Ebds> artus, ок, пойду гуглить
<artus> Ebds, ты не понял, если я работаю с клавиатурой, то я с ней и работаю, мыша отдельно я отдельно, но если уж полез чето копипастить то цикл то должен быть заершен той же мышой) так сказать выделил и вставил сразу куда надо )
<Ebds> не, полная) старый русский метод
<artus> Ebds, кстати выделеное мышей вставляется по шифт-инсерт
<stolzus> ворьё :)
<stolzus> нет бы коммьюнити юзать
<Ebds> artus, во, спасибо за наводочку
<artus> правда только в терминал >_<
<Ebds> кстати нештяк, Shift+стрелки выделить и тока один палец со стрелок на insert перетащить
<Ebds> мля)
<artus> может в де то и проканает, проверь
<artus> Ebds, не ругайся, выкину )
<Ebds> stolzus, комунити урезанная для джавы тока
<stolzus> ну не совсем так :)
<Ebds> ок ок)
<stolzus> php, js там юзабельны
<stolzus> остальные не знаю
<Ebds> ну да, мне только ас3 с флексом нужны)
<stolzus> с этим не помню как там
<Ebds> и по-моему в комунити мавен не работает
<Ebds> stolzus, а ты в ней кодишь? есть проблемы с копированием\вставкой?
<stolzus> у меня не было никаких проблем. сейчас не в ней
<stolzus> юзал, когда тыкался в джаве. и на пхп мелкий проектик надо было сделать
<stolzus> я в коммьюнити был правда
<Ebds> пнятна
<[Raiden]> В Gnome 3 они, очевидно, решили, что "слишком сложно" вообще выполнять какую-то работу за рабочим столом, поэтому они сделали её просто несносной.
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> случайно наткнулся на болтовню Линуса, на старую новость
<[Raiden]> Я уверен, что для решения моей задачи существуют другие решения, но вышесказанное является примером поведения Gnome 3, которое можно охарактеризовать как "голова засунутая в задний проход".
<[Raiden]> моё любимое место
<artus> работает, не трож, но нет же
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-19
<eboy> привет
<tre> Всем здрасьте
<tre> Кто нибудь знает как сделать чтобы при подключении vpn запрашивался Пользователь и пароль а не сразу пароль ubuntu 11.10
<rapidsp> видимо тип авторизации надо курить
<tre> ok попробую спасибо
<baronos[work]> хола хола)
<Non4ik> hi
<only_you> hallo
<Ilshat> стоит ли блокировать все UDP соединения?
<zizitop> Ребята вопрос есть
<zizitop> живые есть?
<Ilshat> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> artus тут?
<baronos> http://gfxmonk.net/shellshape/ забавное расширение для гш)
<baronos> стоит ли убунту подтвергать btrfs?
<baronos> хех, выходной, все греют пятки еще под одеялом?)
<brestows> baronos: ты че встао бодр как бобр :)
<baronos> brestows: тип того, как бы и не ложился после работы еще :)
<brestows> правильно
<brestows> зачем зря время тратить на какой то сон :)
<baronos> вот не нравится мне ext4, и думаю стоит ли на бтр перейти? бтрфс (БТР) сурово звучит)
<brestows> на бтр стоит переходит разве что c жигули или москвича :)
<baronos> че у нас консольно пишет образы на болванки?
<baronos> усе нашел)
<brestows> ну вот видишь не все так сложно :)
<baronos> да мозг странно уже работает с этим каналом, я всегда сначало искал, а потом спрашивал, а в последнее время расслабился)
 * baronos слушает "3:13
<baronos> ёп....ть О_о
<brestows> ну так в этом нет ничего странного
<brestows> :)
 * baronos слушает: "Lil Wayne - A Millie (dubstep remix)"
<baronos> высплюсь буду bash'ить)
<User955[> доброе утро друзья
<User955[> привет помогите с решением проблемы. есть гном повер менеджер, есть ноут на котором убитый аккумулятор на виндовсе этот-же аккум держал 10-15 минут. на линуксе как только я выключаю блок питания о ноут переходит в ждущий режим, после того Ð
<baronos> !utf-8 | User955[
<ubuntuhelp> User955[: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User955[> привет помогите с решением проблемы. есть гном повер менеджер, есть ноут на котором убитый аккумулятор на виндовсе этот-же аккум держал 10-15 минут. на линуксе как только я выключаю блок питания о ноут переходит в ждущий режим, после того Ð
<baronos> !UTF-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<baronos> User955[: вот что я вижу пÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñе Ñ ÑеÑением пÑоблемÑ. еÑÑÑ Ð³Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð²ÐµÑ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÐµÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ, еÑÑÑ               │ rem_lex|
<User955[> так тоже не видно ?
<baronos> так видно
<User955[> а так "решением"
<baronos> каким решением?
<User955[> о сек
<User955[> привет помогите с решением проблемы. есть гном повер менеджер, есть ноут на котором убитый аккумулятор на виндовсе этот-же аккум держал 10-15 минут. на линуксе как только я выключаю блок питания о ноут переходит в ждущий режим, после того Ð
<User955[> видно ?
<baronos> твою заногу, перепечатай ты сообщение в нормальной кодировке
<User955[> ок
<User955[> ща
<baronos> копипаста с cp1251 и KOI8 зло)
<User955[> я делаю копипаст из окна ирц веб чата
<User955[> слово решение копируется а все остальное нет
<baronos> давай печатай вопрос, если интересный и знаю ответ посижу тут, если нет пойду сусю с бубном ставить в бтр)
<User955[> есть гноп-пауэр-менеджер, есть ноут у убитым аккумулятором который на виндовсе держал 10-15 минут, поставил юбунту. и теперь при отлючении питания ноут вырубается в ждущий режим, а после того как я его бужу через 3-5 секунд вырубается полноÑ
<User955[> при повторном включении загружается полная система
<User955[> где взять норм пауэр менеджер ума не приложу
<baronos> еÑÑÑ Ð³Ð½Ð¾Ð¿-паÑÑÑ- это ты опять скопипастил?
<User955[> нет
<User955[> все напечатал по новой
<baronos> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User955[> сек
<User955[> http://paste.pro/5135537
<User955[> видно ?
<baronos> если кто знает ответит, а я попер ставить бубну на бтр)
<baronos> да видно)
<User955[> :D
<User921[web]> Всем привет! Установил Ubuntu 11.10 - не отображается (страничка ввода пароля). Что можете посоветовать? Может быть проблма: 1) две видяхи 2) квадратный монитор
<amarovita> User921[web]: А если в другую видяху воткнуть - тоже нет?
<User921[web]> покажусь ламером - но там вход только один ... одна встроенная, другая ATI 6450
<User921[web]> монитор старенький - вход большок
<User921[web]> PS Windows 7 нормально запускается, мне сказали: "Если Windows 7 постой запустился, то Ubuntu 11.10 (навароченный) точно запуститься" с DVD устанавливаю и не выходит
<baronos[web]> патенты, касающиеся расшифровки MP3, прекращают действие в США к декабрю 2012
<brestows> User921[web]: когда ставишь дискретную видяху встроеная по умолчанию отключается
<User921[web]> LifeCD - отлично работаетэ
<brestows> User921[web]: попробуй вынять дискретную и запуститься на встроеноей
<User921[web]> в магазине сказали в Windows - будут работать 2 карты (друг друга дополнять)
<amarovita> А терминал по Ctrl+Alt+F1 видно?
<amarovita> В магазине чего только не скажут....
<User921[web]> не получиться - пломбы, а в биос`e не нашел как отключить
<User921[web]> терминал не видно, черный экран. А сверху розовая полоска (как будто экран монитора подняли)
<User921[web]> розовая полоска - очень тонкая
<User921[web]> В начале я могу выбрать ubuntu, безопасный (там 4 пункта), проверку памяти (2 раза проверял все норм) ... еще что-то и Windows 7
<amarovita> Что-то мне кажется, не в ту карту монитор воткнут =)
<Goliy_Cherep> День добрый как обратится к адмнистраторам форума ubuntu.tu&&
<User921[web]> <amarovita> а как проверить? в ubuntu или в Windows 7 - это сделать можно???
<User921[web]> т.к. я больше входов не нашел
<Goliy_Cherep> Товарищи, я при регистрации на форуме напечатал мыло с ошибкой, теперь не могу получить письмо о подтверждении регистрации, ни отменить регистрацию, а мой ник соответ попал в список используемых, конечно же можно было бы зарегится под 
<baronos[web]> зарегай заного с правельным мылом
<User921[web]> страно LiveCD работает с DVD, а после установки не как - странно конечно
<User955[> http://paste.pro/5135537
<User955[> gjvjubnt cjdtnjv
<User955[> помогите советом
<Goliy_Cherep> заного можно только с другим ником, а хочется свой
<baronos[web]> создай обнаженный_череп как альтернатива
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<User921[web]> Выберите в BIOS Setup опцию под названием "Init Display First", которая также может назваться "Primary VGA BIOS" или "VGA Boot From" в зависимости от версии BIOS. Укажите значение "AGP", если вы используете графическую карту AGP. В новых системах с PCI Express эта опция обычно 
<User921[web]> или On-Chip VGA...
<User921[web]> как думаете, это может помочь?
<sharikoff> сам то как думаешь
<User921[web]> я в понедельник выхожу на работу - хочу большой список иметь, что можно сделать
<User921[web]> <sharikoff> не знаю ...
<User921[web]> какие-нибудь еще варианты будут?
<User921[web]> 1) найти вход видеокарты (второй) переставить монитор - проверить что будет
<User921[web]> amarovita, жаль что Вы ушли
<User921[web]> может быть еще что-то подсказали бы
<copyerfiled> добрый день! как сделать хром браузером поумолчанию для всех программ?
<Ilshat> copyerfiled: в настройки хрома загляни
<copyerfiled> Ilshat: там сказано что он итак уже браузер поумолчанию, но ссылки что мне кидают в скайпе по клику открываются в мозиле
<Ilshat> скайп перегружал?
<copyerfiled>  Ilshat: да конечно, щас еще в нем пороюсь
<copyerfiled>  Ilshat: нет, там тоже ничего такого не т:(
<Ilshat> copyerfiled: гном юзаешь?
<brestows> народ ну что поднимаю вчерашний вопрос, помогите найти исходники виджета который идет в составе kde - завется keyboard layout
<myatnyichai> ребята, как вернуть на панель апплет управления звуком?
<dredix> при обновлении выводит....W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/.Trash-1000/files/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<dredix> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs...и горит восклицательный знак сверху
<dredix> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<dredix> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<myatnyichai> ребята, помогите, плз!
<andrex> myatnyichai: какой де
<dredix> сверху горит восклицательный знак
<dredix> как утранить данный трабл?
<dredix> заранее спасибо
<dredix> инет пашет отлично кроме эобновлений затыков нет
<myatnyichai> andrex, что?
<andrex> myatnyichai: гном2 унити кде гном 3, что?
<myatnyichai> andrex, подскажи, как вернуть на панель апплет управления звуком. гном 2
<[Raiden]> dredix: из источников убери сидюк
<[Raiden]> myatnyichai: пкм, добавить на панель. Может там.
<andrex> myatnyichai: поставь аплёт уведомлений, в нём всё а если альсу снёс то тока другой ставить
<[Raiden]> не помню
<[Raiden]> пульс наверное
<dredix> - [Raiden],  спасибо
<[Raiden]> альзу сносить - это новое что-то
<dredix> - [Raiden],  убрал тоже самое ребут нужен?
<myatnyichai> andrex, ааа! спасибо! действительно был отключен апплет уведомлений. спасибо!!!
<[Raiden]> нет.
<[Raiden]> apt-get update если только
<dredix> E: Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<dredix> E: Невозможно заблокировать каталог /var/lib/apt/lists/
<dredix> E: Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<dredix> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update
<dredix> sudo спереди?
<dredix> ок
<[Raiden]> если всеравно ругается, значит не убрал
<dredix> , чтобы APT смог распознать данный компакт-диск. apt-get update не используется для добавления новых дисков
<dredix> W: Не удалось получить cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Пожалуйста, используйте apt-cdrom, чтобы APT смог распознать данный компакт-диск. apt-get update не используется для добавления новых дисков
<dredix> галку убрал спрасил пароль ввёл галочка убралась с сд
<dredix> может кроме сд исчо убрать галочку с других каких источников?
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда, помотри /etc/apt/sources.lst   и /etc/apt/sources.d
<dredix> во вроде всё
<dredix> там ещё одно сд появлялась галочка  убрал сделал команду стало ко СПАСИБО
<dredix> стало ок*
<dredix> пропал бы без вас нафиг
<dredix> кстати загрузка убунту примерно около 1.5 минут считается нормой или долго? железо не старое
<andrex> долго
<dredix> ясно
<[Raiden]> последняя убунта вообще не самая быстрая в этом плане
<dredix> она самая
<dredix> 11.10
<dredix> или а втозагрузке лишнее чтото грузит?
<andrex> скорее в сервисах
<dredix> тут в принцыпи в атозагрузке кроме виджетов и нету ничего такого...
<dredix> да панели cairo
<dredix> NVIDIA X server Settings  это настройки видюхи я так понял?
<dredix> в автозагрузке
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> можно убрать впринципе, но не будут применятся некотоыре неглобальные настройки выбранные в nvidia-settings
<dredix> а оно мложет тормозить загрузку?
<dredix> просто вроде раньше пошустрее было
<dredix> толи придираюсь...
<[Raiden]> я думаю нет
<dredix> вот сколько норма загрузки убунты 11.10 приблизительно
<dredix> без всяких лишних штук
<dredix> вроде как говорят компиз долго грузится...
<dredix> из за этого долго получается
<andrex> поставь bootchart и посмотри что тормозит
<dredix> ога уже качаю спасибо
<SergeyIT> !rules > UserName
<ubuntuhelp> UserName, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> !pm > UserName
<User682[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать. Криво установилась русская локализация на ubuntu 10.10, ноутбук acer emashines 350, некоторые надписи на русском, во основном интерфейс английский, не работает центр приложений ничего не устанавливает, не может на
<djkohr> всем привет
<djkohr> hallo
<Artyums> Привет всем. Не могли бы подсказать: у меня сейчас стоит Windows 7, хочу одновременно поставить ubuntu 11.10, при установке просит указать разделы (их я отрезал от основного системного диска, благополучно указал). А еще просит указать
<Artyums> .куда ставить загрузчик
<artus> sda
<Artyums> не на sda1,2,3? А выбрать ту строку, где просто sda и название харда с его объемом, да?
<artus> просто sda
<Artyums> спасибо
<myatnyichai> ребята, а в чем может быть проблема. мой банши скроблит на ластфт не всю музыку. то есть иногда скроблит, иногда не скроблит. что с этим делать?
<myatnyichai> или он скроблит лишь тогда, когда я за компом сижу
<myatnyichai> какие-то действия выполняю?
<User083[web]> добрый вечер ребята
<User083[web]> посоветуйте, как релизовать Bloodline Champions + Ubuntu 11.10
<User083[web]> хочется... очень...
<User083[web]> wine и directX вроде как поставил
<User083[web]> но как работать с Wine я не знаю...
<[Raiden]> wine /путь/занвание.exe
<[Raiden]> назв*
<[Raiden]> вероятность запуска 50на50
<[Raiden]> если нету статуса платинум на winehq
<User083[web]> мм... ясно.
<User083[web]> щас попробуем-с
<User083[web]> а уже установленные игры можно пускать?
<User083[web]> которые в виндовсе ставились
<Infra_HDC> йомайо, до сих пор скриншотинг не сделали в VirtualBox, ну шо за дела?
<Greg0ry> ssdd
<Greg0ry> ау
<Greg0ry> видно чо я пишу?
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, ты не пишешь, а прыгаешь - туда/сюда
<Greg0ry> да ет с регистрацией у меня проблемы были теперь походу нет
<Greg0ry> )
<Greg0ry> я уже 20 раз переставил разных убунту даж порушил данные на нтфс разделе но ща все сделал и определился с версией 10.04.3 все!
<brestows> так убунтоводы, есть конкретный вопрос как через консоль добавить в гноме новую панель?
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, никогда не говори "всё"
<SergeyIT> brestows, сам бы хотел знать...
<Greg0ry> а чо у меня ник Greg а ты мне пишеш Greg0ry
<artus> --> | Greg0ry (~greg@ppp85-141-91-134.pppoe.mtu-net.ru) в каком месте он у тебя грег?
<Greg0ry> у меня на екране
<KyuuBe> вечер всем
<Greg0ry> привет
<Greg0ry> ну Greg:
<Greg0ry> когда я пишу
<andrex> смени клиент
<KyuuBe> не могу заставить работать ик-приемник на внутреннем ком-порте выведенном рейкой, ку да копнуть?
<KyuuBe> втыка в другой комп - все робит
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, это у тебя в клиенте альяс
<KyuuBe> приемник для lirc
<Greg0ry> ет чо за альяс
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, я у себя в клиенте Ub
<Greg0ry> а ну ет 2 ник там где надо писать а зачем он
<artus> Greg0ry, тебе знаков припинания отсыпать?
<Greg0ry> блин парни у меня по Русскому 3 было
<Greg0ry> ито еле еле
<SergeyIT> Greg0ry, чтобы каналы различать
<KyuuBe> мать asus sabertooth p67
<KyuuBe> может там распайка колодки какая странная
<Greg0ry> всмысле различать
<SergeyIT> KyuuBe, чего материшься?
<KyuuBe> уже не знаю что сделать =_=
<artus> Greg0ry, у меня русского вообще небыло, и что?
<Greg0ry> завидую
<KyuuBe> SergeyIT: O_o где?
<SergeyIT> KyuuBe, мать.... )
<andrex> KyuuBe: по железякам в гуг, но не кнам
<andrex> л
<KyuuBe> так дело не в железяке вроде
<KyuuBe> все работает
<artus> KyuuBe, ну в сислог глянь, видит ли железку то
<Greg0ry> убунту 10.4.3 работает намного шустрее и графика круче и эфекты а чо там 11.10 ваще настроек нет?
<Greg0ry> ну типа окно так бды ы ым и развернулось
<Greg0ry> 0
<brestows> Greg0ry: но e меня 10.04 после обновлений последних что то долго стала подгружать сам рабоучи стол :(
<artus> @kick Greg0ry читаем пункт 2.6 правил
<Anton__> всем привет
<Anton__> подскажите, через что можно прочитать битый видеофайл?
<artus> мплеером попробуй
<Anton__> а если понадобится вылечить то чем?
<andrex> торентом, если найдётся такойже файл
<andrex> а так тока обрезать видео редактором какимнибудь
<Anton__> не - не открывает
<Anton__> просто засада в том, что я как раз и хочу прочитать начало или конец файла, чтобы скачать такой же
<Anton__> не помню названия в точности
<Anton__> а файл умер мой...
<andrex> xine попробуй
<Anton__> а какие либо проги которые восстанавливают видео файлы не подскажете? типа DivFix под винду
<Anton__> xine точнее Totem видеоплеер использующий xine не работает
<TNH> Мир теряет своих гениев: Эйншейн умер, Бетховен оглох,теперь вот у меня голова что-то побаливает   :)
<SergeyIT> TNH, гильотина спасет..
<TNH> :)
<baronos> вичитиры есть тут?)) как inotify натроить?))
<yurau> hi all
<yurau> как узнать ahci включен или нет?
<baronos> управление дисками зайди
<yurau> ага спасибо, включен
<yurau> в параметрах ядра почему-то нет этого параметра
<baronos> yacoov: http://k.minus.com/jLf8EayFCxD0B.png
<baronos> хехе)
<andrex> baronos: не быть тебе снайпером)
<yurau> я в винде включил. в другом линуксе наверно ругаться будет
<yacoov> ?
<baronos> andrex: определенно не быть)
<yurau> yacoov: ошибка
<yacoov> ok
<Infra_HDC> yurau, как вариант, lspci | grep AHCI
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<yacoov> http://ubuntu-wine.ucoz.ru может кому надо
<yacoov> у меня всё полетело
<yacoov> синаптик не стартует
<yacoov> софтваре мененджер тоже молчит
<yacoov> судо апт-гет дист-апгрейд не риагирует вообше показывает 7% и глухо
<yacoov> в чём может быть проблема?
<[Raiden]> ужасный сайт имхо.
<[Raiden]> дизайн
<yacoov> как лечить?
<yacoov> да
<yacoov> дизайн не оченÄ
 * baronos считает wine - злом!
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/iYv1zN58 почему sda1 только для чтения?  что там не так?
<baronos> хромиум зараза быстрей работает, но некоторые сайты со второго раза открывает)
<[Raiden]> blkid |grep sda1 покажи
<shenmue> нет ничо
<[Raiden]> видимо он у тебя не прописан в фстаб
<shenmue> видимо он прописан в фстаб раз он там есть =)
<shenmue> установшиком ос
<[Raiden]> там есть некий uuid
<[Raiden]> котоырй мб не совпадает
<[Raiden]> blkid набери и сравни
<shenmue> ну так рутом я захожу спокойно и копирую. а обычному юзверю тока чтение
<[Raiden]> а блин
<[Raiden]> значи права такие
<shenmue> blkid вообще ничего не показывает
<shenmue> странно. хоум точно такие же параметры. и нет проблем.
<[Raiden]> корень по умолчанию принадлежит руту. А все остальные папки тому , кому указано
<[Raiden]> у хома владелец другой
<[Raiden]> ls -l
<baronos> простите за ссыль, но стул классный такой же хочу)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=mDtUtA4X9ag
<[Raiden]> и man chown
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/LCxXLvs8 вообще удивительно откуда там конфиги. судя по всему это получилось home для рута
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> просто смонтированный раздел от рута
<[Raiden]> а что там делают конфиги я не в курсе
<shenmue> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root     4096 2010-10-10 17:29 mint
<shenmue> ну так это фстаб такой. вот и спрашиваю что не так
<[Raiden]> ну это не значит что хомпапка. Хотя конечн опри желании можно руту указать отличную от /root папку )
<[Raiden]> но это не тот случай
<[Raiden]> монтируется просто от рута
<[Raiden]> и файлы какие есть видимо создавалис ьпроцессом от рута
<shenmue> и конфиги сами появляются. прям как в хоум.
<[Raiden]> так будет с каждым кто поставит минт
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue>  /mint же не зарезервирован системой? там как /mnt или /usr
<[Raiden]> в убунте и по лсб точно нет. А в минте - незнаю.
<User124[web]> подскажите что можно сделать ставлю на внешний жесткий ставится норм без ошибок,после перезагрузки с него грузиться через раз. как можно это исправить?
<andrex> а что пишет когда не грузится?
<User124[web]> когда в норм режиме то ничего просто заставка потом в ребут,а если с восстановлением то несколько ошибок
<User124[web]> если жесткий этот подключить в сата то все норм а если в юсб то ошибки
<SergeyIT> User124[web], питания может не хватает, или разъем барахлит
<User124[web]> ну он же на него через юсб ставиться норм
<User124[web]> а вот потом болта
<andrex> User124[web]: ошибки пасть http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<andrex> млин лучше сфоткай
<User124[web]> все отфотал
<User124[web]> 3 раза ребутал и три раза новые))
<andrex> ну кидай свои творения itmages.ru
<User124[web]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/335921/7952f54e
<User124[web]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/335922/68407721
<User124[web]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/335923/29dbc871
<User124[web]> во главное с этого же диска но через сата все ок,а через юсб болта
<andrex> User124[web]: ну похоже что тебе всётаки надо решиться, на sata или на usb, если оба варианта, то придётся grub.cfg постоянно изменять, так как я совневаюсь что usb будет hd0
<User124[web]> вообще в идеале на юсб но блин как то не так оно все работает и нифига не стабильно
<umren> [Raiden]: в минте все тоже самое что в бубне
<artus> andrex, не прийдется
<[Raiden]> тогда он тем более не нужен
<umren> [Raiden]: не, там дефульт получше и убраны дурацкие вещи
<umren> [Raiden]: на работе на 11 сижу, нравится
<artus> просто при установке на usb желательно всеже внутренние винты отключить, и тогда просто жамкаеш при загружке с какого винта бутытся и все
<artus> *а
<umren> ага, тоже так делаю
<umren> а то можно нетот винт пропатчить под кде
<artus> а, тут затык с карманом чтоль
<User124[web]> та я тоже делал
<artus> если грузится через раз то траблы с карманом )
<User124[web]> ну там видиш по скринам но чаще всего последняя ошибка где много строк
<artus> User124[web], шнорок поменяй юсбишный )
<artus> *у
<User124[web]> фигня кароч какая то
<User124[web]> где вообще почитать как лучше на внешний хард ставить
<andrex> на форуме или в гугле ищи
<artus> User124[web], оно ставится как и на обычный) у тя с карманом траблы, или шнурком, помирает )
<andrex> да и всётаки что то с качеством модключения к усб
<artus> сменил на своем умерший шнурок на первый попавшийся и все гуд, правда на некоторых матерях питания может не хватить, но это на совсем уж старых
<User124[web]> да комп новый да и короб под жесткий тоже новый
<andrex> рамдиск распаковать нормально не может
<Nifontov>  /msg nickserv identify <password>
<safinaskar> как поставить ftp-плагин к totem?
<vuarabei> приуэт
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. SMplayer перестал включать видео с того момента, на котором оно было выключено. Это только у меня так или у всех?
<[Raiden]> у тебя
<artus> главное че, главное a2enmod rewrite не забыть ) при перезде то )
<[Raiden]> поищи папку с его настройками , попробуй удалить
<artus> и не забыть что логи пишутся нифига не разу не по дефолту, ато долго тупить можно )
<artus> Alagos, даже mplayer можно этому финту научить) так тчо явно ты чего то поломал )
<Alagos> Ну с папками конфигов я уже попробовал... Что то не прокатило
<Alagos> А что то типа purge smplayer может спасти отца русской демократии?
<artus> может
<[Raiden]> я незнаю других возможных причин кроме конфигов в хомпапке и прав на них
<[Raiden]> это конечно не значит что из нет
<[Raiden]> х
<Alagos> Я проверил - при проигрывании файла .ini создается. И сохраняются настойки типа звука, субтитров
<Alagos> А вот положение..
<[Raiden]> а галка то стоит в настройках?
<Alagos> Да
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. У меня ок
<[Raiden]> Версия: 0.6.9 (SVN r3447)
<Alagos> У меня аналогично
<Alagos> Опа... Мне только что выбило, что у меня старый смплеер...
<Alagos> This is SMPlayer v. 0.6.9 (SVN r3447) running on Linux
<[Raiden]> ко мне баги не пристают )
<[Raiden]> мы обходим друг друга
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-20
<Alagos> Забавная штука... Если указать смплееру запускаться с bin файла smplayer то он будет открывать себя кучу раз)
<sharikoff> artus: ping
<andrex|off> pong
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<Alagos> Не знаю как вы, но я уже наигрался.
<User517[web]> Поставил xubuntu а модем не отражается что делать
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Перестали монтироваться диски... ntfs. Ничего вроде не делал. Сегодня включаю комп, пытаюсь зайти на 1 из дисков и мне пишет Error Не удалось присоединить Диск 333gb Not Autorized. В чём может быть проблема?
<Offoffoff1> Йохоххохохо!
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: примонтируй насильно
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: просто NTFS раздел побит
<HarryShprottey> каким образом?
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: через консоль
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: читай как
<HarryShprottey> так?
<HarryShprottey> mount /dev/sda10 /<path>/<to>/<desired>/<mountpoint>
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: правильно
<Offoffoff1> вставь только нужные параметры
<HarryShprottey> я их незнаю
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: ну узнай
<HarryShprottey> как? :D
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: sudo fdisk -l
<HarryShprottey> Ага, и что куда вводить? mount /dev/sda10 /< а дальше что ?
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: у тебя диск на /dev/sda10
<Offoffoff1> ?
<HarryShprottey> да
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: ну иди в консольку
<HarryShprottey> я там
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt -o force
<HarryShprottey> mount: согласно mtab, /dev/sda10 уже примонтирован на /mnt
<HarryShprottey> и да, у меня диск куда то пропал
<HarryShprottey> а куда диск то делся?
<Offoffoff1> ну примонтировался
<Offoffoff1> в /mnt
<Offoffoff1> или нет?
<Offoffoff1> ну тогда предварительно сделай sudo umount /dev/sda10
<Offoffoff1> чтобы отмонтировало
<HarryShprottey> отмонтировал, пытаюсь монтировать мне пишет http://paste.pro/5135600
<Le9i0nx>  привет всем.
<Le9i0nx> затруднение такое я скопировал дистриб на usb флешку и завернул все разделы в LVM при загрузке с флешки почемуто ядро отключает usb флешу и из за этого ядро не может найти lvm с флешки . есть ли опции ядра отключающии такое поведение ядра
<Le9i0nx> grub2 определяет lvm разделы нормально fs везде ext4
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: ну значит нам не NTFS
<HarryShprottey> как отредактировать org.freedesktop.udisks.policy ?
<HarryShprottey> нашёл вроде бы решение, там no надо заменить на yes;
<HarryShprottey> но у меня нету прав, точнее права только на чтение. Попробовал через nautilus тоже самое
<Offoffoff1> не надо ничего менять
<HarryShprottey> а как сделать тогда
<HarryShprottey> у кого какие мысли по жтому поводу?
<Offoffoff1> просто насильно примонтировать
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: а вообще не забыть еще сменить файловую систему на нормальную
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: ext3 или ext4
<HarryShprottey> кстати да, у меня в et4 они
<HarryShprottey> я даже не могу понять из-за чего монтировать перестали, вчера всё работало
<Offoffoff1> HarryShprottey: ну тогда все должно монтироваться
<HarryShprottey> Не монтируется...
<HarryShprottey> http://pastebin.com/pRGNA3Q7
<HarryShprottey> вон мои разделы
<HarryShprottey> мне надо примонтировать который около 333 гб. Раньше все через файловый менеджер монтировалось
<User527[web]> Тут ест кто?
<sig_wall> User527[web]: ага, завтрак.
<User527[web]> Народ скажите ктото ставил убунту 11.10 с компизом и со всеми рюшечками что там есть?
<User527[web]> Ставиться без проблем или лучше более старую версию брать?
<User934[web]> Всем привет.Подскажите можно ли удалить Либре офис и поставить вместо него Опен офис.Если да то как? Спасибо
<baronos> User934[web]: да
<baronos> Удали через центр приложений, и поставь то что надо через него.
<User934[web]> Барон я вчера пробовал но не получилось Скачал,пытался установить и через терминал и просто так Но не вышло.Кликни на ссылку где можно проинструктироваться Спасибо
<baronos> User934[web]: Че там инструктироваться, открыл центр приложений, перешел в установленное ПО, удали офис, потом перейди обратно во все приложения, и там в поиске пиши то то нужно. и ставь.
<User934[web]> в поиске нет Опен офисс.У меня убунта 11.10 и я не нашел
<baronos> User934[web]: у меня тоже 11.10, http://k.minus.com/j718dE9kQfY31.png - а это что? а?
<andrex> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-common libreoffice-writer libreoffice-l10n-ru libreoffice-style-tango && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-base-core openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc
<User934[web]> Барон спасибо.Поищу еще раз Буду повнимательней Во всяком случае надежда уже есть Спасибо
<andrex> apt-cache search в помощ
<User934[web]> спасибо всем Пойду ставить опен офис
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, какой  командой можно определить тип файла?
<flintstone> привет :)
<flintstone> ls
<jlewka> как определить биновский он или сжатый
<jlewka> эм.. ls разве такое показывает?
<andrex> file file
<jlewka> спасибо)
<baronos> ух ты, колда mw 3 на линукс идет со стимом)
<User408[web]> добрый день.
<User408[web]> ребята, есть вопрос, скорее сего глупый.
<User408[web]> я запустил запускатор под вайном, указал папку где лежит bloodline champions, нажал играть, появилось лого bloodline лого пропадает и все. загрузка игры не ппроисходит
<User408[web]> где и что я не так сделал?
<User408[web]> откликнитесь кто нибудь, пожалуйта. а то на форуме молчат тоже ребята...
<flintstone> посмотри в www.winehq.org/
<sig_wall> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<sig_wall> хм, почему нет ссылки на appdb в кальке?
<flintstone> там список программ и игр которые работают с вайном и инструкции по костылям..
<baronos> User408[web]: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24087 учись гуглить.
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall:
<skai-falkorr> !appdb
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<sig_wall> ясно
<skai-falkorr> чектотут?
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<User908[web]> всем привет.подскажите почему при загрузке убунты с внешнего диска на стационарном компе выбрасываються ошибки.при загрузке с этого же диска на нетбуке все ок?
<User908[web]> скрины ошибокмогу придоставить
<baronos> скрины в студию)
<artus> User908[web], я тебе вчера сказал уже, траблы кармана или шнурка, вобщем проблема железа
<artus> baronos, а смысл ?
<le9i0nx> ядро на мгновение при загрузке отключает usb
<artus> le9i0nx, эмм, почему у меня не отключает?
<User908[web]> а причем тут внешник,если с него все норм на другой машине
<flintstone> смотря на какую машину устанавливалась система
<User908[web]> скорее всего касяк с настройками биоса
<artus> User908[web], потому что разные мамки по разному дружат с карманам
<User908[web]> вот только какой
<le9i0nx> у меня по чистой случайности оба таких компа)
<artus> на загадочный матерях от асуса мой кармашек вообще больше 300 килобит не выдает, незнаю почему, но тупо вот так
<artus> причем по ходу на какой то конкретной модели
<User871[web]> подскажите как настроить yota на убунту ?
<artus> так что убунта тут вообще непричем
<User908[web]> да то что она не причем я понял после того как она на нетбуке загрузилась
<artus> User871[web], заходиш на форум , и следуеш мануалу
<User908[web]> просто интересно можект осталкивался мож че подскажут
<artus> User908[web], я уже сказал, попробуй шнурок сменить, авось поможет, а так на форуме запости, народу там поболее всеж
<User908[web]> мать норм определяет внешник,на всем протяжении установки,а вов ремя загрузки он виден начинает грузить с него но ошибки(((
<User908[web]> не шнур тут тоже не причем так как на другой машине все ок))
<le9i0nx> надо копать в ядро потомушто груб нармально моунтит юсби диски
<artus> le9i0nx, причем здесь ядро? оно из рама грузится
<le9i0nx> а дальше
<artus> а что дальше?
<artus> если проблема железяки а не оси
<le9i0nx> не схватывает корень потомушто ядро чтото делает с usb
<artus> le9i0nx, если чукча писатель пусть по слогам прочтет 13:38  +User908[web] | да то что она не причем я понял после того как она на нетбуке загрузилась
<User908[web]> то что тут трабл в биосе это точно так как на другопе все норм м ком
<le9i0nx> initram загружается и все у меня таже не грузится !!!!!
<User908[web]> скорее всего что то надо перенастроить в биосе
<le9i0nx> вобще мысли такие что в зависимости от матери ядро себя ведёт по разному
<User908[web]> что можеш посоветовать
<le9i0nx> а груб загружается на обоих или на одном
<User908[web]> ?
<User908[web]> на обоих
<le9i0nx> я в такойже ситуации))
<User908[web]> я вчера думал тчо косяк во внешнике а сегодня ради прикола решил в нетбук чкнуть и тут все ок)) )вот щас с него и сижу
<artus> User908[web], не вижу смысла ставить ось на внешний карман) у меня ливка с сохранением настроек в sqashfs ))) все летает )
<le9i0nx> вообще всякие инсталеры заркужаются с usb так что надо смотреть на ядро
<artus> на кармане) посему ниче нигде не тупит вообще )
<User908[web]> просто все это делалось для того чтобы на любом компе подгрузился с внешнего харда и твоя система с тобой
<artus> User908[web], вот у меня так и есть)
<le9i0nx> я даже чистую систему ставил на usb но она потом также не грузилась
<User908[web]> ну вот видиш почему то не на всех компах работает
<sharikoff> artus: q
<User908[web]> вот и я так же
<artus> User908[web], rootdelay=10 к строке в grub засунь
<artus> sharikoff, дароф
<User908[web]> и что это даст?
<[Platon]> sharikoff: ыпч
<User908[web]> просто я не оч в этой системе первый разх решил поюзать))
<sharikoff> [Platon]: q
<artus> User908[web], будет ждать пока у тя поднимуцо usb
<le9i0nx> можно попрывать)
<User908[web]> а теперь поподробнее что как и куда засунуть)))
<artus> ну или -- rootwait
<artus> User908[web], берем мануал по грубу и листаемс )
<le9i0nx> http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/linux_on_flash.txt.html
<artus> ато за тебя нагугли, да еще и разжуй
<le9i0nx> точно я за 2 мин нашел
<User962[web]> Здравствуйте уважаемые эксперты! киньте пожалуйста ссылку на описание способа создания ярлыка на рабочем столе в 11.10, причём чисто в Юнити, т.е. без установки гнома. заранее вам благодарен.
<artus> le9i0nx, лесом этот ман) он для первого груба)
<[Platon]> User962[web]: создай руками и все
<artus> le9i0nx, User962[web] скорее в /etc/default/grub в GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= rootwait воткните и проверьте
<le9i0nx> но ядро тоже так что опцию можно заюзать
<artus> только апдейт грубу сделайте
<le9i0nx> и на 2 грубе
<[Platon]> artus: ты не тому вебу сказал
<artus> да разберутся если надо)
<User908[web]> щас попробую
<User962[web]> 2artus - а есть что-нить по моему вопросу?))
<artus> User962[web], юнити г, так что не ко мне )))
<User962[web]> а естьздесь по юнити специалист?
<[Platon]> User962[web]: тебеж уже сказали.вручную создай
<baronos> а че там создавать то.
<User908[web]> тупой фопрос граб же из под системы не отредактируеш?
<User962[web]> 2platon - можно ссылку на описание? всё что нашёл сам предусматривает установку гнома.
<[Platon]> User962[web]: нажимай правой кнопкой и выбирай создать
<User962[web]> 2platoт ты понимаешь что такое unity в 11.10? по ходу нет. или я чего-то не понимаю
<User908[web]> artus как этот град отредактировать?
<User908[web]> граб))
<amarovita> User908[web]: А точно не установлен gnome-desktop-item-edit ? =)
<[Platon]> User962[web]: ты не понимаешь.все в линуксе - это файл.хош создать иконку запуска проги - создай текстовый .desktop файл с описанием проги и сделай его исполняемым.хош создать иконку папки - создай симлинк на папку
<User871[web]> ЧТО НА СЧЕТ YOTA !!&&&&&&??????
<baronos> User962[web]: вот пример: ярлык для открытия терминала с запуском wechat "gnome-terminal = -e weechat-curses" (простая строка в текстовом документе, а в свойствах можно и картинку ярлыка поменять)
<artus> @kicki "User871[web]" тебе уже ответили, и нефиг капсить
<artus> @kick "User871[web]" тебе уже ответили, и нефиг капсить
<[Platon]> baronos: не.эт ты загнул
<baronos> User962[web]: ну и конечно право на запуск поставить
<[Platon]> baronos: cat /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<[Platon]> виш из чего состоит?
<[Platon]> просто сделай cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/Рабочий\ стол
<User962[web]> 2baronos чевойто не могу въехать в то где путь прописывается к файлу?
<[Platon]> и дать права на выполнение
<baronos> [Platon]: Видишь как у меня заускается gnome-terminal = --maximize --window-with-profile=weechat -e weechat-curses
<[Platon]> baronos: ну и нафиг ему вичат?если он у него даж не установлен?
<User962[web]> 2 platon спасибо, теперь понятно))
<baronos> [Platon]: это пример если что.
<[Platon]> baronos: через десктоп файлы проще.
<defff> привет друзья
<defff> как жизьнь
<defff> ой
<baronos> [Platon]: вичат в автозапуск поставь.
<User962[web]> 2 platon - а в начале команды "ср" что означает?
<[Platon]> baronos: нафиг?
<[Platon]> !man > User962[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User962[web], please see my private message
<baronos> [Platon]: а я так к примеру.
<User354[web]> ребят, как понять вот это
<User354[web]> To start the game you need to install the following using winetricks:  dotnet30 dotnet35
<User354[web]> что есть dotnet30 и тд?
<artus> !wine | User354[web]
<User354[web]> и как их ставить
<ubuntuhelp> User354[web]: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<User354[web]> а, извиняюсь, потерял ссылку, спасибо.
<User354[web]> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<defff> подскажите пожалуйста есть аккумулятор убитенький, виндовс на этом акумуляторе работает 10-15 минут, когда выключаешь блок питания линукс пишет что осталось 15 минут но вырубает компьютер в ждущий режим
<defff> как сделать так чтобы не выключало
<brestows> что тут совсем тихо :)
<[Platon]> дык все работает
<brestows> да ладно такого быть не может что бы все работало :) ай да искать мне исходники :( я все никак не могу найти
<defff> я вопрос хочу задать
<defff> а мне никто не отвечает
<ghabit> есть люди, ставливались которые с minidlna?
<ghabit> defff, какой вопрос?
<defff> подскажите пожалуйста есть аккумулятор убитенький, виндовс на этом акумуляторе работает 10-15 минут,
<defff> когда выключаешь блок питания линукс пишет что осталось 15 минут но вырубает компьютер в ждущий режим
<defff> как сделать так чтобы не выключало ноут
<ghabit> defff, gconf-editor?
<[Platon]> defff: отключить уровни того, когда считать критический уровень.и настроить чтобы не засыпал при мало батарейки
<defff> т.е. он может работать но все равно выключает
<brestows> deff в настройки питания выставить меньше уровень
<[Platon]> а лучше наконец пойти работать и купить новую
<ghabit> defff, System->Preferences->Power Management
<defff> там нету таких опций
<defff> очень убогий этот повер менеджер, думаю его заменить или отредактировать нофиг
<defff> 10.04 лог сбпорт
<defff> могу скинуть скрин
<[Raiden]> в будущем возможно он будет ещё более простым. Такова идеология GNOME
<[Raiden]> шутка, но только на 50%
<[Platon]> KISS же
<defff> нам не надо простоты нам надо гибкости
<defff> кисс это для кодеров
<[Platon]> Keep It Simple for Stupid
<defff> а не для пользователей
<User119[web]> народ что надо изменить в файле граб что бы он норм грузился с юсби
<defff> а есть заменитель повер менеджеру гнома ?
<defff> а где посмотреть настройки
<defff> продвинутые
<[Platon]> dconf-editor
<[Platon]> и скрипты в системных файлах
<defff> а раздел ?
<[Raiden]> я могу только посовтовать слить лайвсд с кубунту , что бы посмотреть какой там менеджер питания. - если хочется гибкости.
<defff> может gconf ?
<[Raiden]> либо можешь её получить правя конфиги напрямую. - есть куча хавту.
<defff> мозно попросить сформулировать поисковый запрос
<[Raiden]> и может есть какие-то апплеты для панелей, для регулировки производительности.
<[Raiden]> незнаю. наверное что-то про acpi или apm гуглить надо.
<[Raiden]> врятли про гном.
<defff> а что стоит выбирать при установке программы gtk Qt
<defff> т.е. что быстрей работает
<defff> с гтк или кути
<[Raiden]> если у тебя юнити или гном, то предпочтителней гтк. Просто для уменьшения количества либ и  более одиноковго внешнего вида.
<[Raiden]> ну или по вкусу. Если скажем, доставит ькдешный systemsettings и выбрать там тему gtk+ , то qt\kdelibs based софт будет смотреться в юнити более сносно.
<[Raiden]> хотя некотоырй автоматом подстраивается , типа квирка 4.0.х или clementine
<ghabit> Я удалил из /etc/ конфиг софтины одной, переустановил - а конфиг по умолчанию не вернулся
<ghabit> как его так переустановить, чтобы он вернулся?
<[Raiden]> какой софтины
<ghabit> minidlna
<ghabit> это важно?
<ghabit> Как заставить ее переустановиться с этим файлом?
<Snowdrift> dpkg --purge minidlna
<ghabit> Snowdrift, спасибо!
<[Raiden]> конфиги бывают частью пакта, бывает что генерируются во время устанвоки. ТАк что может немног оважно )
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим
<shenmue> во время запуска еще конфиг создается
<ghabit> --purge помог
<shenmue> хм... по моему надо вообще рута из ос удалять. кажется в этом проблема линя
<[Platon]> dpkg-reconfigure надо было
<[Raiden]> а кто ег онастраивать будет?
<[Raiden]> из-за 1 чела ,котоырй удаляет не делая бекапов , не вижу смысла.
<defff> а можно еще вопрос, ибо по инету я ненашел
<[Raiden]> это проблема любого юзера у которог оадминский доступ, а не конкретно линя
<defff> зачем ставят фрибсд на сервера если есть линукс и в нем больше пакетов
<[Raiden]> в винде ваще дефолтынй юзер админ и стирают всё что только можно
<defff> т.е. чего такого уникального во ФРИБСД
<shenmue> вики педия
<Snowdrift> многие ставят openbsd
<shenmue> читай там. то что у линукса пакетов больше ни говрит о качестве
<[Raiden]> % серверов на сколько я знаю с фрибсд незначительный. По крайней мере в европе. В экс ссср почему-то её любят - почему - незнаю.
<[Raiden]> что касается продаваемых серверов брендовых, т оя ваще незнаю ни 1 с фрибсд.
<sharikoff> покупают без поддержки сносят ось ставят фрю
<Snowdrift> а на какой ос корнивые днс серваки?
<[Raiden]> можно посканить , если ипы напомнишь
<Snowdrift> ftp://ftp.internic.net/domain/named.root
<defff> 198.41.0.4
<defff> ну как ?
<[Raiden]> 1 порт только открыт , не понятно )
<[Raiden]> sudo nmap -O -PN 198.41.0.4
<Snowdrift> в россии 2 сервака в новосибе и москве
<[Raiden]> 192.33.4.12  -фрибсд
<Snowdrift> я помню где то читал что тестили линух несколько дистро фрибсд что то от яблока и от мелкасофта
<shenmue> тестили на что?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю почему некотоыре предпочитают её на серверах. Н о1 плюс там точно есть. Более централизованная разработка. Нету соден фрибсд , с ризными инитами, разным содержимым в /etc и т.д.
<Snowdrift> запрашивали имена
<sharikoff> просто и надежно
<sharikoff> вот и весь кайф
<Snowdrift> яблоко в итоге больше 30% пропускала
<Snowdrift> мягкие чють меньше
<Snowdrift> линух выйграл
<Snowdrift> но потом вышла 6я фря и они взяли вверх
<[Raiden]> лучший днс - локальный :) Я например юзал одно время pdnsd - провайдерский валился время от времени. А эта программа что-то вроде кэширующего прокси, только для днс
<[Raiden]> все запросы 0 мс + был опофиг умер снова провайдерский или нет.
<Snowdrift> 8.8.8.8
<Snowdrift> брал то он откуда ?
<Snowdrift> с корневых же )
<[Raiden]> там настроить можно. Можно и с корневых. Мой брал с провайдерских, т.к. надо было ещё имена  в локалке что бы работали.
<[Raiden]> корневые конечно врятли лягут, тем более все. В таком случае я незнаю зачем кэш, если только ради экономии некольких килобайт или ms
<[Raiden]> )
<Snowdrift> [Raiden], 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4 проскань на ос!
<[Raiden]> OS fingerprint not ideal because: Host distance (8 network hops) is greater than five
<[Raiden]> No OS matches for host
<sharikoff> у них линукс
<sharikoff> какая то своя сборка
<[Raiden]> сами сканьте , команда выше
<Snowdrift> :)
<[Raiden]> угу, на сколько я наслышан гугл юзае тлинукс
<sig_wall> 4.4.4.4 нету, есть 8.8.4.4 и 4.2.2.2 :)
<[Platon]> есть 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Snowdrift> 8.8.8.8
<[Raiden]> да в общем, какая разница. У меня например десктоп и серверные возможности почти все по боку. Фтп юзаю иногда )
<[Raiden]> для обмена
<User354[web]> чуваки
<[Raiden]> фрибсд возможно на некоторых задачах производитльней. И возможно её выберают исходя из этого. И ещё может наличие специалистов влияет.
<User354[web]> не могу поставить net framework 3
<User354[web]> просит отчет об ошибке отослать
<[Raiden]> омг
<Snowdrift> :)
<User354[web]> ставлю winetricls dotnet30
<Snowdrift> какая версия wine?
<[Raiden]> вот пример неграмотного выбора ос
<User354[web]> я просто только только начал осваиваться
<User354[web]> щас сек
<[Raiden]> ))
<User354[web]> ну не ругайтесь)
<User354[web]> я же освоюсь и будет меньше тупых вопросов
<User354[web]> щас сек
<Snowdrift> я вот только из за starcraft 2 wine диржу
<artus> User354[web], мне еще раз повторить про канал вайна ?
<User354[web]> я читал
<Snowdrift> artus, а русский есть канал?
<artus> Snowdrift, создай, что мешает )
<baronos> учи английский или переводи в гугле страницы
<User354[web]> wine-1.3.28
<User354[web]> вот
<User354[web]> версию просили
<Snowdrift> User354[web], в личке смотри ссылку
<[Raiden]> Я вайн тоже пользую. Но в общем-то вин32софт, тем более игры, так хорошо как в винде тут идти не будут. если только старые типа джедай кнайт
<User354[web]> http://itmag.es/1JWq8
<User354[web]> вот ошибка
<[Raiden]> вообще виндвос няшка. Проблемы вирусов лечаться выделением под винду небольшого раздела и его бекапа. Слабый чих - откат. И всё :)
<[Raiden]> так что 10 раз подумайте нужен ли линукс вам
<User354[web]> уже подумал
<User354[web]> я четко решил освоиться
<User354[web]> но, вот помощь иногда нужна)
<Snowdrift> WINEPREFIX=${WINEPREFIX:-$HOME/.wine}
<Snowdrift> LANGPACKS_BASE_PATH="${WINEPREFIX}/drive_c/windows/SYSMSICache/Framework/v3.0"
<Snowdrift> [[ -d "${WINEPREFIX}" ]] || wineboot --init
<Snowdrift> [[ -d "${LANGPACKS_BASE_PATH}" ]] || mkdir -p "${LANGPACKS_BASE_PATH}"
<Snowdrift> LANGPACKS=( "jp" "de" "fr" "es" "it" "zh-CHT" "zh-CHS" "ko" "ar" "pt-BR" "pt-PT" \
<Snowdrift>         "cs" "da" "nb" "nl" "fi" "el" "he" "pl" "ru" "sv" "tr")
<Snowdrift> for lang in "${LANGPACKS[@]}"
<Snowdrift> do
<User754[web]> скажите можно ли отредактировать граб без загрузки линукса
<Snowdrift>    ln -s "${WINEPREFIX}/drive_c/windows/system32/spupdsvc.exe" "${LANGPACKS_BASE_PATH}/dotnetfx3langpack${lang}.exe"
<Snowdrift> done ­
<User354[web]> и что
<User354[web]> это такое
<Snowdrift> ааааааааааа
<User354[web]> =D
<User754[web]> народ подскажите
<artus> Snowdrift, тебе на пасту религия не позволяет тонны текста постить?
<Snowdrift> я хотел в приват
<[Platon]> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2011/02/20110207ru.jpg
<User354[web]> блин, как войти на канал ? =D
<User354[web]> rfrfz rjvfylf
<User354[web]> какая команда
<shenmue> эм
<shenmue> напиши джоин сюда
<User761[web]> ты уже на канале
<shenmue> и ты будешь на этом канале
<User354[web]> join?
<shenmue> User354[web], вот мне интересно. а с ты думал о том где сейчас общаешся?
<User354[web]> я паралельно запустил xchat, регнул ник
<User354[web]> и  не пойму как войти
<User354[web]> он же не автоматов входит, как я понял, а командой.
<shenmue>  /join ubuntu-ru
<shenmue> вообще там в меню должно быть войти на канал или присоеденится
<User354[web]> collin> оооо * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<User354[web]> блин, как же все сложно =D
<baronos> [Platon]: у тебя хром 17? если да, то он зависает при добавлении extensions "Помощник загрузки"?
<[Platon]> у меня стабильный 15
<baronos> странно, у меня и в хромиуме 15 виснет с ним(
<User354[web]> ребят
<User354[web]> как запустить скрипт
<User354[web]> код скрипта в файле doc.sh
<User354[web]> полоден на раб.стол
<User354[web]> положен*
<sig_wall> открываешь терминал
<sig_wall> sh doc.sh
<rapidsp> chmod +x doc.sh сначала
<sig_wall> rapidsp: это если ./doc.sh
<artus> sig_wall, даже если просто doc с #!/bin/sh внутря
<sig_wall> а ведь бывают случаи, когда +x файловая система не позволяет установить, например. тогда только sh :)
<artus> sig_wall, это какие такие случаи?
<sig_wall> artus: проверь. echo -e '#!/bin/sh\necho hello world' > 1.sh; chmod -x 1.sh; sh 1.sh - будет работать.
<sig_wall> а ./1.sh без +x - не будет.
<sig_wall> artus: ну бывают фс всякие кривые, без прав.
<artus> sig_wall, эм, причем здесь chmod -x ?
<artus> если ты держиш скрипты на кривых вс то ссзб
<sig_wall> artus: не причём, показать, что 1.sh точно без +x, хотя он без него и создаётся.
<User354[web]> sh doc.sh sh: Can't open doc.sh
<[Platon]> sig_wall: ты зачем мальчишку напугал тут?он аж замолк
<only_you> почему в qtcreator'e после компиляцие может не создаватся бинарник?)
<sig_wall> [Platon]: :)
<artus> ну и рабочий стол как минимум не ntfs , к чему эти извраты то
<User354[web]> блин как его исполнить то
<sig_wall> User354[web]: cd Desktop ещё до этого
<User354[web]> sh doc.sh sh: Can't open doc.sh
<User354[web]> jq
<User354[web]> ой
<artus> User354[web], ложиш doc.sh в  ~/bin , chmod +x -R ~/bin и по alt+f2 или какой у тя там ланчер doc.sh )
<User354[web]>  cd Desktop bash: cd: Desktop: Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> User354[web], потому что ~/рабочий \стол
<sig_wall> O_o
<User354[web]> ничего не понял >_<
<User354[web]> как мне исполнить скрипт с раб стола. по понктикам
<User354[web]> пунктикам*
<sig_wall> ну во первых брось его в хоум, а не на рабочий стол
<User354[web]> ок
<[Platon]> 4 дня.7 гигов.и эт я ничего и не качал почти
<[Platon]> и это на 3жи модеме
<User354[web]> положил в home
<sig_wall> [Platon]: это ж разориться можно
<User354[web]> далее?
<artus> правельно, давайте раскидывать по хомякам, можно еще и в корень бросать)
<User354[web]> мне его однократно исполнить :)
<[Platon]> sig_wall: 60 рублей в месяц.ни ограничений по скорости, ни потрафику
<User354[web]> так что не суть
<[Platon]> *600
<sig_wall> User354[web]: в терминале переходишь в хоум: cd, и меняешь права: chmod +x doc.sh , и запускаешь: ./doc.sh
<artus> User354[web], правой кнопкой по скрипту,, свойства, сделать исполняемым , и запускай
<artus> и вообше
<sig_wall> artus: O_o
<artus> User354[web], на форум , читать до просветления, или на венду быстро, тым думать не надо
<artus> *а
<User354[web]> эх, спасибо вам :) пошел читать.
<artus> sig_wall, че , ломает все шаблоны с sh ./* ?
<artus> :D
<sig_wall> artus: сломал мне шаблон, ага. чинить теперь.
<User354[web]> ./doc.sh: строка 17: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `$'\302\255'' ./doc.sh: строка 17: `done ­ '
<artus> User354[web], и ?
<User354[web]> скрипт заканчивается так
<User354[web]> done
<User354[web]> чтооо не так блин
<User354[web]> точки нет?!
<artus> логично) иди читай скрипт и лечи ошибки)
<artus> зачем там точка? строка 17: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `$'\302\255''
<User354[web]> дак не мной писанно
<User354[web]> и я их вообще не разу не писал
<artus> боюсь что и не нами) значит все предявы тому кто писал )
<User354[web]> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9828
<User354[web]> строка 2. Use the following script before running the .NET 3.0 installer:
<User354[web]> там лежит этот скрипт.
<artus> @kick "User354[web]" /join #winehq  , я больше повторять не буду
<artus> sharikoff, тут ?
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> sharikoff, а как заюзать pptp при наличии логин паса ? без правки конфига
<artus> ты что то такое когдато говорил, одной трочкой вроде как
<sharikoff> угу помню..
<sharikoff> щас поищу
<sharikoff> pppd pty "pptp ВПН_СЕРВЕР --nolaunchpppd --loglevel 0 --timeout 8" connect 'sh -c true' name ЛОГИН ipparam corbina noauth nobsdcomp nodeflate noipdefault usepeerdns defaultroute debug
<sharikoff> В /etc/ppp/chap-secrets нужно прописать ЛОГИН/ПАРОЛЬ
<artus> sharikoff, всеж таки нужно )
<sharikoff> http://nix.zeya.org/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_VPN_(PPTP)_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%B2_ArchLinux
<Raziel[web]> Здраствуйте, хочу поставить убунту на маленький ноутбук Samsung N100-MA01 подскажите пажалуйста какую версию нада ставить обычную десктоп? на сайте для ноутбуков ненашел дистрибутив. Спасибо заранее за помощь)
<brestows> Raziel[web]: ставь 11.10 качай обучную desktop
<User964[web]> Привет всем) А я типа с Qip навсегда расстался установив убунту?)
<baronos> ага
<User964[web]> Ну и ладно :D
<User964[web]> Хм, а все файлы отныне просто хранятся в домашней папке?
<baronos> ты C:\ ищешь?)
<bomburrr> 123
<bomburrr> dj ehf
<bomburrr> ура есть! Привет! Как я рад!
<bomburrr> УИИИИ
<baronos> !enter > bomburrr
<ubuntuhelp> bomburrr, please see my private message
<User964[web]> baronos ну типа да :D
<User964[web]> Ну и D тоже))
<User964[web]> Заепись) Я не хочу разбираться в том как запустить WoW так что появился ахеренный повод бросить его наконец)
<baronos> User964[web]: забудь про С, ты теперь очищен, ты свободен, твои мысли теперь радужные, ты счастлив... :D
<artus> @kick "User964[web]" пшол вон, если не можеш осилить правила
<alexmlw> поставил хубунту 11.10 на старый комп. после ввыбора загрузки системы в грубе моргает курсор в верхнем правовом углу
<alexmlw> экран чист система не грузится
<alexmlw> что делать?
<baronos> ctrl+alt+f1 работает?
<alexmlw> нет
<kyshtynbai> alexmlw: ноут или комп?
<alexmlw> kyshtynbai, комп
<[Raiden]> рекавери режим тоже?
<alexmlw> он пишет
<alexmlw> acio power button [pwrf] последняя строка
<bosyi> хай. подскажите, можна ли будет выводить на монитор видео в 1080p если процессор в ноутбуке Intel Celeron B800 (1.5 ГГц). 6 месяца этого года. sandy bridge
<kyshtynbai> Поставил стим через вайн. Прикольно, игра torchlight работает, подтормаживает, конечно, но всё же). Прогресс налицо!
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744397/ - моя текущая расцветка кде, темная. Пока линк под боком.
<User322[web]> чем резать рекламу в браузере?
<Escsun> адблок
<sevat> d
<sevat> привет всем
<Onkeltem> Брат купил USB наушники, а они не работают. Что делать?
<Onkeltem> Убунта 10.x
<Onkeltem> 10.04 - вот точное название
<sevat> может кто может помочь: обновился до 10.11 и у обычного пользователя пропала возможность писать в терминал и переименовывать файлы
<sevat> захожу под rootом - все ок
<baronos> поди навороченные какие нить? у меня cosonic cd-861mv юсб, прекрасно работают.
<sevat> дал юзеру права админа - не помогло
<baronos> 681**
<navnav> б
<[Raiden]> sevat: сдлай sudo chown -R юзер:юзер /home/юзер
<shenmue> в
<navnav> Интересно, я тут, или я еще не до конца разобрался с IRC ? ))
<[Raiden]> тут
<[Raiden]> конечно не до конца
<[Raiden]> )
<Quest2010> Здравствуйте. Подскажите кто знает, что оптимальнее использовать xUbuntu или поставить обычную Ubuntu и использовать в ней Xfce ?
<navnav> ну самое главное что я всётаки зашёл! ))  просто в последний раз "начинал понимать" что такое irc и с чем его едят - где то в мае.   Хорошо, а посоветуйте клиента для гнома! )
<navnav> Quest2010 ...  я бы xubuntu с коробки ставил ... оно - лагать меньше должно .. но это имхо )
<Quest2010>  navnav:  мне нравится Pidgin
<Quest2010> для IRC и вообще довольно простая неприхотливая программка
<baronos> ставь Кубунту. имхо. п.с. но Гном Шелл на убунту все ровно няшка :)
<navnav> Quest2010
<navnav> вобщем пиджин - что то там с кодировками творит, насколько я помню ... и меня все от него отговаривали ))
<navnav> я x-chat поставил ... но что то он уж больно топорный ... )))
<baronos> надо кодировку поменять и все будет нормуль, настройки внимательней смотреть надо.
<Quest2010> Кубунту в семействе Ubuntu  как падчерица,  у меня сложился такой образ. Не доделанная неряха :-)
<[Raiden]> интересн очто конкретно там не доделано
<[Raiden]> уж в гном3 то по сравнению с кде не доделано вообще всё
 * [Raiden] спрятался
 * baronos О_о
<Quest2010> когда ставил всё время вылазили какие то проблемы то тормозит то виснет что именно вызывало это не понятно но как то в гноме и тем более Xfce такого не наблюдается
<navnav> вообще хфсе - малоешка ...  если слабый компэ ..  вообще я гнома люблю ....)) однако 3 гном - это даже не гном ..
<IchEsseDichAuf> почему?
<[Raiden]> Quest2010: ты про 11.10 или про кубунту вообще?
<Quest2010> вот я и сбежал в xUbuntu и ощущение что я на курорте куда не первый год езжу. Всё просто и удобно по домашнему и не тормозит :-)
<[Raiden]> мне именно 11.10 понравилась, изменений в кде 4.7.х много.
<[Raiden]> квин переписан с опенгл1 на огл2 например
<Quest2010> Последние не пробовал это впечатления от кубунты 10.04
<navnav> началась полемика из серии "кто победит, Рембо или Терминатор?" ...  о вкусах не спорят .. ))))))))    у меня стоит 10.04 с гномом... )
 * baronos гш - няшка!
<shenmue> фу
<Quest2010> с Гномом было всё в порядке в плоть до гном 3 :-)
<[Raiden]> Если будет время, советую попробовать. кде 4.7.х = кде4 ))
<shenmue> Quest2010 +1
<navnav> Хорошо, а как вам UNITY ? ))) XD
<shenmue>  [Raiden] если будет новый компьютер
<shenmue> будет и время
<[Raiden]> хотя я слышал федорщики плюются. Но там они догадались всунутm qt4.8 который ещё не релизнулся и т.д.
<navnav> уважаю кеды - но нелюблю .. )))
<Quest2010> Я его не понял, вещь в себе. Она кажется как объект искусства, сделана ради красоты.
<[Raiden]> ну вы даете
<navnav> да гуи - как одежда .. каждому своя!))
<[Raiden]> вот гном3 точн овещь в себе , ифейс пофрендел на столько, что из дконф вы не вылезите минимум неделю. И потом будуте ещё туда лазить на каждый чих.
<[Raiden]> А кде построено как классическое де ,с настройками и т.д.
<Quest2010> UNITY это как каменный цветок красиво и трудно с этим что то поделать.
<baronos> [Raiden]: Зачем туда лазить?)
<baronos> Все из коробки по дефолту работает, быстро как пуля.
<[Raiden]> из коробки оно не рабочее для меня
<Quest2010> сдаётся мне что Unity это попытка унифицированного интерфейса для разнородных устройств и попытка угодить Пад системам. А как десктопная она слегка проигрывает остальным.
<[Raiden]> Процитирую Линуса:
<[Raiden]> Я раньше расстраивался, когда разработчики Gnome решили, что переназначение клавиш мыши будет "слишком сложным" для пользователя. В Gnome 3 они, очевидно, решили, что "слишком сложно" вообще выполнять какую-то работу за рабочим столом, поэтому они
<[Raiden]> сделали её просто несносной.
<Quest2010> :-)
<navnav> +1
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> конечно он слегка поторопился,  но если разбирать каждый элемент гном3 , то так и есть.
<Quest2010> а что Линус про Unity высказывался ?
<[Raiden]> не слышал. Над опогуглить :)
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю какой у него дистр, может он не юзал.
<[Raiden]> у юнити немного другой ифейс, но по сути это тоже гном3. Т.е. наутилус лишился панели инструментов, системсеттингс, повер менеджер и т.д.
<User207[web]> подскажите при создании раздела под убунту там есть пункт логическй диск или первичный какой поставить?
<[Raiden]> в гедит уже 10 лет нельзя выбрат ькодировку налету , только при открытии. Ест ьсторонний плагин где-то на хабре.
<[Raiden]> том же kate можно
<Quest2010> Надеюсь Xfce не будет устраивать революций .
<[Raiden]> возможно гном не самая плохая штука, даже местами хорошая - я как-то просидел 2 года на гном2 и не особо печалился (хотя были моменты когда функционала нехватало).
<[Raiden]> ...но притензий у меня к нему хватает.
<User207[web]> подскажите при создании раздела под убунту там есть пункт логическй диск или первичный какой поставить?
<[Raiden]> User207[web]: без разницы. но на хдд может быть либо 4 первичных, либо 3 + 1 расширенный в котором ещё разделы.
<[Raiden]> в мбр не умещается запись больше чем о 4 разделах
<[Raiden]> ну, по крайней мере если речь про мбр. Сча ещё какие-то варианты разбивки есть
<User207[web]> а если на внешний хд ставлю тоже пофиг?
<User207[web]> и какой лучше формат выбрать?
<[Raiden]> по идее да. главное что бы грую был в мбр этого винта или того с которого будешь грузиться и что бы он по ууид нашел нужные разделы - что должно быт ьавтоматом если без граблей:)
<[Raiden]> *груб
<[Raiden]> наверное лучше всетаки загрузчик тже на этот диск вписать
<User207[web]> у меня флешка и внешний хд с флешки на внешний хд ставлю
<User207[web]> как в таком случае лучше сделать?
<[Raiden]> да пофиг , в конце установки только выбор будет куда загрузчик вписать , а какой тип раздела не важно
<[Raiden]> и очредность тоже пофиг
<User207[web]> в конце установки это когда он уже в перезагрузку уйдет после установки?
<User207[web]> а точку монтирования??? любую?
<[Raiden]> ну, должен быть / корень как минимум
<[Raiden]> другие разделы по вкусу
<[Raiden]> в / всё будет ставиться
<User207[web]> спасибо
<User207[web]> щас попробуем вообще хочеться в дальнейшем с него грузиться
<navnav> :-)
<User275[web]> всем привет!
<UA1000> Кто знает где в исходниках ядра указан номер версии ?
<myatnyichai> ребята, подскажите, пожалуйста, как посмотреть, какие процессы используют инет?
<navnav> ну вот ... и что же лучше? x-chat или pidgin?
<only_you> myatnyichai: netstat?
<artus> weechat
<navnav> о да!  Консоль. )
<myatnyichai> only_you, пасиб!
<User454[web]> хай пасаны
<User454[web]> стоит ли ставить 11.10, или там еще баги?
<only_you> User454[web]: кому что... в моей лубунту 11.10 багов не заметил (:
<navnav> У меня 10.04 ...   так что не знаю даже ... там unity - а эьто само по себе - баг! )
<navnav> Это я про гнома ..
<myatnyichai> only_you, а как вообще эта лубунту? хороша?
<only_you> мне нравится очень
<only_you> после юнити как глоток свежег овоздуха)
<UNIm95> only_you: есть ещё xfce
<UNIm95> и допилы от команды минта
<User454[web]> так, 11.10 еще баговая?
<myatnyichai> only_you, тоже юнити не нравился. на минте вот сижу.
<navnav> ХФСЕ - весчь .. но я привык к втарому гномеку! ))
<UNIm95> navnav +100500 сам за 10.10 сижу
<navnav> :-D
<only_you> гг
<only_you> а кто-то таки lxde юзает?
<only_you> (коробку)
<navnav> only_you, я вот хочу поставить на вторую машинку .. но нету флешки и нету сидюка ... а посети что то DHCP не поднимается ... замучился, короче .. пока что там стоит XP ! ))XDDDD
<only_you> я бі тебе флешку подогнал, но ті далеко живешь)
<User454[web]> тут вообще есть кто-нибудь юзающий ubuntu 11.10?
<navnav> only_you ))) Да я на работе завтро возьму )) .. завтро к вечеру на втром компе будет лубунта! ))
<navnav> User454 я думаю что еще сыровата! А тебе принципиально хочется свежую версию?? ))
<only_you> User454[web]: если сильно хочешь юнити, то подожди 12.04, имхо
<User454[web]> сильно
<only_you> ну то ставь
<only_you> в чем трабла
<User454[web]> боюсь что она слишком баговая :(
<only_you> ну не то что-бі баговая
<only_you> но подтормаживает
<navnav> блин, а что аналогов второго гнома больше не будет ??? Я что в виндусе всегда меню "пуск" стандартным делал ... пока его принудительно не убрали в семерке (скоты) ...  ну да бог с ним с мастдаем .. теперь и в любимой бубунте принудительно заставляюÑ
<only_you> и настроек мало
<only_you> navnav: mate, xfce)
<User454[web]> я помню первый раз когда скачал, когда он вышел. там открыл корзину а он ее даже за программу не считал.
<[Raiden]> на ппа есть мате, кде умеет всё что умел гном2
<[Raiden]> + ещё вагончик
<[Raiden]> хфце тоже можно пережить, фм если что заменяется, и вм ... некотоыре юзают компиз.
<navnav> мате?
<[Raiden]> да и панельки тоже можно по вкусу
<[Raiden]> navnav: форк гном2 https://launchpad.net/~amanas/+archive/mate-desktop
<[Raiden]> там наутилус называется caja
<[Raiden]> вроде :)
<navnav> Raiden: спасибо ... даже и не знал )))))   ща почитаем поковыряем! )))
<idopfm> Привет всем) Подскажите как левую панель вправо переместить, если такое можно конечно вообще)
<KyuuBe> вечер всем
<KyuuBe> чем отловить втыкание джека в гнездо?
<KyuuBe> звук имею в виду
<kyshtynbai> Слушайте, круто-то как! Без тормозов в стиме всё работает, по крайней мере что я запускал) допилили вайн до ума?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: проц\видеокарта какие
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: всё довольно древнее, ати мобилити радеон, проц хз какой, asus k52n
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<kyshtynbai> А гном шелл не пошел на этой карте по-человечески, бугагага
<navnav> эххх ...
<artus> Timing buffered disk reads: 1014 MB in  3.00 seconds = 337.95 MB/sec ^_^
<sig_wall> artus: маловато
<artus> sig_wall, для виртуалки? самый раз )
<sig_wall> /dev/sda:
<sig_wall>  Timing buffered disk reads: 1134 MB in  3.00 seconds = 377.96 MB/sec
<sig_wall> не виртуалка, просто ссд
<artus> ну дык
<artus> а это всего лиш 10й рейд из 8ми винтов
<Onkeltem> Привет
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: какая модель ссд?
<Onkeltem> Народ, кто-нить знает, на МакОси нормальные рабочие столы? В смысле - их много, они такие же удобные?
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: crucial m4 64 gb
<sig_wall> тут на столе ещё лежит vertex 3 90 gb, ждёт пока ноут приедет :)
<[Raiden]> спс
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: смена хдд на ссд на производительности ос сильно сказывается?
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: ну у меня 4 секунды до иксов. до полной загрузки - 7 :)
<[Raiden]> Ну, как бы, визуально становится всё быстрей? :)
<sig_wall> ну вообще да
<sig_wall> ты часто ждёшь жёсткий диск?
<sig_wall> а теперь представь, что его не надо ждать вообще :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<navnav> эххх... у меня вообще IDE - шный WD 7200rpm  ...  а вы тут ... :-(  XDDD
<[Raiden]> у меня десктоп уже не новый и 5 хдд
<[Raiden]> вот думаю, апгрейд вроде как не особо нужен и дорого, но чут ьбыстрее хотелось бы
<[Raiden]> может воткнут ьв него ссд
<[Raiden]> и всё
<artus> ну рейд собери ) будет быстрее )
<[Raiden]> ну это да,  можно на основе тех винтов что есть. Самый дешевый способ ускорния
<[Raiden]> но места жалко :)
<kyshtynbai> рейд и ноутбуки вещь несовместимая, анфорчентли
<artus> kyshtynbai, очень даже совместима)
<kyshtynbai> не представляю как)
<artus> kyshtynbai, не видел ноутов чтоль с 2мя полу теровыми винтами в рейде ?
<kyshtynbai> неа, не видал пока
<kyshtynbai> здоровые и дорогие, наверное)
<[Raiden]> переносные десктопы
<[Raiden]> )
<kyshtynbai> а я б купил такой были б деньги, я бы и с 22 дюймом экраном купил бы если б такие были)). люблю я этот форм фактор. пусть да, переносной десктоп.
<artus> kyshtynbai, ну с 2мя 19ками есть )
<kyshtynbai> Стоит наверно пятьдесят тыщ, не меньше. Но круууто)
<[Raiden]> можно просто ноут + экран. Домой пришел - получил большой экран. Над омобильность - отключил и понёс.
<[Raiden]> можно даже с нетбуком такое провернуть, если скорости хватает под задачи
<kyshtynbai> Нетбуковая карта 1920 не даст я думаю
<[Raiden]> но я планирую пока пожить на десктопе )
<[Raiden]> может вторым девайсом окажется планшет, для чтения.
<kyshtynbai> у меня кстати так и есть - один ноут с отключённой матрицей с монитором большим, второй ноут обычный). тот что с монитором на винде для игрушек.
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: Хм, вот это незнаю. Думаю некотоыре должны выдавать. Т.к. 1 из фич тут - подключние к ХД тв.
<kyshtynbai> Ну тут тоже не буду утверждать, может есть какие-то модели, но это согласись оригинально для нетбука.
<umren> yo
<vuarabei> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-12
<tagezi> делать вам нечего фильмы смотреть
<helpmeplz> вот досмотрел фильм, и чувствую что меня гдето нае... обманули. но не пойму где.
<tagezi> блин.. вот увлёкся консолью, время то как пролетело )))
<tagezi> всем ночи
<ted_> есть кто с утра?
<shenmue> нет
<ted_> а зря
<ted_> RELF, PFQNB D BYTNT? XNJ,S ,SKJ DTCTKJ
<ted_> да чтоб его
<bear_> ну что кто тут плюшевый мишка?
<baronos> bear_: громовые друзья навсегда?
<bear_> тип того
<bear_> уууу:)песня:)
<bear_> еще полчаса до конца. так что это еще не финал
<bear_> \наверняка сча он помирится и потом мишку украдут и они вдвоем будут его спасать
<bear_> 911? один чувак украл моего плюшевого мишку:))
<bear_> baronos: ну ниче так
<bear_> матерящийся мишка - это коше'гно
<Hanno4ka> всем доброго понедельника!
<istorik> A
<istorik> И вам не хварать =)
<tacirus> Понедельник невыспавшийся
<tacirus> Вот нафига, скажите мне, ложиться спать в час ночи?
<Hanno4ka> хм... может, чтобы лечь спать в час ночи?
<tacirus> Нет, чтобы сериал досомтреть
<tacirus> Подсел на Еру 4400
<tacirus> The 4400
<tacirus> Смотрю через инет
<tacirus> Уже до 1-го сезона дошел
<tacirus> 3-го
<Hanno4ka> ясно, ясно.... у тебя заплетык языкается малость, иди проспись что ли )))
<tacirus> На работе, врядли, поощрат посапывание на рабочем столе или на диване холла.
<Hanno4ka> ну, мне наверное проще в этом плане - открыл еклип какой-нить и спишь перед ним. а если спросят - "я думаю"
<tacirus> А если спросят над чем думаешь7
<inkvizitor68sl> tacirus, в час ночи - рановато как то
<inkvizitor68sl> tacirus, а работа у тебя унылая, если спать не разрешают ;)
<tacirus> работа механическая, пальцедигательная
<inkvizitor68sl> у всех она механическая )
<tacirus> ну для меня уже как-то сложно сидеть ночами
<inkvizitor68sl> по клаве надо же стучать!
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, с добрым утром всех
<tacirus> Если мы все человек 20 стучат начнем,э то может здание порушить я так думаю как минимум
<tacirus> Утро ничего так себе - нормальное- хоть и сонное
<tarokinoe> pljhjdj
<tacirus> Мы тебя поняли
<tarokinoe> здорово! Пацаны подскажите, как переконвертировать mp3 в wav в linuxe
<tacirus> Пацаны, не жмитесь, сбросьтесь по слову-два на ответ комраду.
<inkvizitor68sl> tarokinoe, опуская вопрос "начерта" - soundconverter: /usr/bin/soundconverter
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@alexstrasza:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/soundconverter
<inkvizitor68sl> soundconverter: /usr/bin/soundconverter
<tarokinoe> спасибо посоны!
<tacirus> правильно будет поссаны
<tacirus> а то как-то неграмматично
<tacirus> на прошлой работе у нас весь инет резали кроме неск сайтов из них ток один читаьбельный
<|rapidsp|> хы опера теперь тоже 12.10 :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а хром - 23 с чем то
<inkvizitor68sl> он меня по версиям обогнал уже ><
<|rapidsp|> хром скоро номера версий дров нвидии догонит :)
<inkvizitor68sl> us
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<MrKritik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> MrKritik, Понг понг понг...
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> утра
<iFalkorr> вечер скоро
<oxothuk> такой нубовопрос: какие ожно внести настройки в sysctl.coта относительно большого количества файлов
<oxothuk> iFalkorr:  ну у меня еще довлльно пасмурное утро)
<iFalkorr> oxothuk: а теперь свой вопрос по человечески
<oxothuk> трабла такая, на машине с убой 10.04  постоянные траблы с памятью (out of memory) всвозможниы оптимизации я уже провел, кешер поставил, но бока все равно продолжают быть
<oxothuk> общался по этому поводу на одном ресурсе - посоветовали такое " тут нужно в другую сторону копать - sysctl.conf  Смотрите на параметры настройки под большое кол-во файлов."
<oxothuk> вот я и спрашиваю)
<iFalkorr> так.памяти сколько в итоге?
<iFalkorr> memtest прогони пару часов
<oxothuk> памяти 512
<oxothuk> с памятью все ок
<oxothuk> цн в смысле ее есть 512М и она рабочая
<oxothuk> оом нет
<iFalkorr> ты проверял ее мемтестом?
<oxothuk>  php invoked oom-killer
<oxothuk> да, память ок
<oxothuk> работоспособна 100%
<trubkozoid> oxothuk: ты ее мемтестом гонял?
<oxothuk> да
<trubkozoid> вот:) вечно вас учить прямо отвечать приходится.
<oxothuk> сори)
<tagezi> всем привет
<trubkozoid> oxothuk: ну врубай sysctl -a и смотри список
<trubkozoid> потом спмотри хелп по каждому
<trubkozoid> еще как вариант - есть статьи по настройке на ссд. там пояснения
<trubkozoid> у мегабакса в блоге вообще подробно
<oxothuk> там 700 параметров о.О
<trubkozoid> http://optimization.hardlinux.ru/
<trubkozoid> тут было в какой то статье
<trubkozoid> но название у нее не явное
<oxothuk> ок, спасибо, буду наковыривать)
 * andrex вербут народ
<oxothuk> ух ты
<andrex> ет*
<oxothuk> я ж приготовился долго-долго изучать маны и курить доку, но ответ нашелся на второй строке
<oxothuk> биг сенск
<tagezi> andrex: куда вербуешь?
<andrex> сюды
<tagezi> andrex: в Ирк? )
<andrex> tagezi: нет сначала на форум сайт, а там как зохотят, может и чем то помогут, ведь куча всяких проектов. некоторые даже и не знают что мы есть
<tagezi> andrex: понятно, опять я не гожусь )
<tagezi> кстати, вот касчет этого куда писать calendar -A 365 | grep 'Александр*'
<tagezi> ?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, гляди... синдром негожущегося заработаешь )
<tagezi> там короче вот такой вывод http://paste.ubuntu.com/1352722/ получается... и это очень странно
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зато праздновать каждый месяц можно ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, мне не интересно празновать, а вот как напоминался интересная штука... эта битва была 5 апреля
<SergeyIT> tagezi, О, и 5 апреля отпразднуем )
<andrex> хы каждое 18 число он побеждал немецких рыцарей интересно на что они надеялись если постоянно эффект один и тодже, либо это был цикл в в программе мира в то время
<SergeyIT> tagezi, 18 апреля (5 по старому стилю)
<tagezi> хм.. плохо я научился cal использовать )
<tagezi> а как определить куда обращается команда в баше? calendar в алиасах нет и в /bin тоже нет
<SergeyIT> /usr/bin/calendar
<andrex> tagezi: а может тебе чёта типа этого заюзать http://welinux.ru/post/3160/ или хочеш сам написать)
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, можно эти файлы обрабатывать /usr/share/calendar/ru_RU/...
<tagezi> andrex: SergeyIT спасибо, сейчас покапаюсь ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: странно, там празник 1 раз упоминается.. может я не правильно греп использую?
<tagezi> не, греп точно правильно, calendar -A 365 >> holyday.out тоже показывает эти строки
<andrex> tagezi: посмотри в скриптах holyday как там, оно всё на баш
<tagezi> andrex: да, сейчас покапаюсь в нём
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я попробовал... у меня также выводит
<tagezi> andrex: холидей не базируется на календаре, он там делает выборку из текстового файла сам, насколько я понимаю.. и там файл с празниками должен быть в etc и справами исполнения
<andrex> а ну да, я тебе её и предлагал как альтернативу)
<tagezi> а calendar в ходит в состав bsdmainutils просто как-то странно работает, хотя имеет статус стабл
<tagezi> andrex: как альтернативу, мне лусше самому писать на с++, заодно и подучу ))
<tagezi> лучше?
<tagezi> )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, возьми сорсы и подправь (там что то с кирилицей в месяцах может быть)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: может.. почитаю
<tagezi> хотя вообще идея была просто освоить стандартные програмки консольные и немного подучиться баш
<SergeyIT> tagezi, заодно и С подучишь )
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не. не поставлю я 10.04 наверное
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: тебе 12.10 не понравилась?
<skai-falkorr> а это тут причем?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ты говорил, что-то типа того, что зря поставил
<skai-falkorr> нет. я спрашивал, а нафига?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: я просто интересуюсь почему
<skai-falkorr> почему я не поставлю 10.04? и как ты пришел к мысли, что я не поставлю 10.04 потому что мне не нравится 12.10?
 * SergeyIT обновил 10.04.3 до 10.04.4
<Kyshtynbai> Щас по тель-авизору сказали: "Новый яндекс-браузер. Тяжело создать, легко пользоваться!". Вот это нифига себе, яндекс браузер выпустил!
<SergeyIT> ... с трудом нашел апдейт менеджер, после юнити забыл как меню пользоваться (
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 не будет гнома 3.8 , если кто не слышал
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ну они туда своего впихали немножко...ну как своего... купили у оперы технологию опера турбо и впихали в хроми^W яндекс.браузер
<[Raiden]> зато ещё + пол года будет фоллбэк, если он кому-то нужен
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: synapse же
<skai-falkorr> я вообще не уверен, как dash пользоваться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они там вообще хотели иксы выпилить, не?
<[Raiden]> ну и сча хотят, но ещё не скоро
<tagezi> и прослойку какую-то впихнуть
<Kyshtynbai> opera turbo? да на волне этого закона о защите непонятно кого от непонятно чего? Это яндекс свою систему обхода зокона этого делает чтоль? Где, интересно, их прокси расположенны?..
<[Raiden]> вейланд хоть и 1.0 уже, понадобится время пока софт избавится от xlibs
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: Alt+F2 и набирать update-
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: когда я слышу слово "Вейланд", я тут же вспоминаю фильм "Прометей" :) .
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: чтож ты делал до выхода фильма то, бедняжка
<[Raiden]> А мне воланд из мастера и маргариты вспоминается
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: што значит - не будет гнома? В репах не будет гнома? Так его вроде бы и щас нет, он вроде бы через ппа
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, JohnDoe_71Rus - это я к тому, что человек ко всему быстро привыкает... и гном 2 мне уже неудобен (
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: не будет 3.8 , будет 3.6. Я не говорил что гнома не будет.
<Kyshtynbai> ааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: а поиск по имени был и в гноме2  и в юнити преподнесен как новшество
<[Raiden]> они просто не видели krunner
<Kyshtynbai> что-то я отстатл от софтовой жизни, у меня до сих пор 3.4 как я погляжу.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага. поэтому выпустили dash до того, как кранер обзавелся данным функционалом
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, он и в консоли есть
<Kyshtynbai> От чудики, под линукс-то его нету. Подписался на всякий случай).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: зачем?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnome/8458679?cid=8461910 :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: решил похвастаться, что умеешь писать коменты на лоре?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а нам то зачем хвастаешь. мыж твой фанатизм знаем и без того:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну что бы поддерживать как бы, своё фанатичное амплуа
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35298
<skai-falkorr> а знаааааете что я посмотрю?
<[Raiden]> поворот в никуда тут вчера советовали. НА 1 раз в общем сойдет.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: что?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: заинтересовался? а я уже передумал. хотел стар ворс посмотреть:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я в том году пересматривал
<[Raiden]> всетаки 4 эпизод  я люблю больше других
<skai-falkorr> а как же последний?
<skai-falkorr> когда IT'S A TRAP!
<skai-falkorr> адмирал акбар
<skai-falkorr> эвоки
<[Raiden]> Ну я всю серию люблю. Но 4 самый ок. И первый наверное, 2 и 3 показывают что джедаи менее мудры чем представлялось :)
<skai-falkorr> возвращение жыдая лучше:)
<skai-falkorr> хотя все отличные
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> правда начало у империя наносит ответный удар невыразительное
<[Raiden]> А книги не читал? их наверное штук 60-70 есть. Я только несколько осилил. Про молодого квайгона и несколько про время когда уже республика победила.
<[Raiden]> Люк там будет искать людей с силой и восстанавливать академию джедаев. А у хэна с леей будут 3 детей и все джедаи.
<skai-falkorr> неее. не люблю такие вещи. если есть кино - пусть останется киной
<skai-falkorr> история и без того великолепна
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а фильмы по этим книгам есть?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: будет
<skai-falkorr> дисней обещал
<[Raiden]> неа. Часть в играх есть.
<[Raiden]> была ещё книга в которой будет атака извне. Придут существа у которых техника работает на силе живых существ
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, игры не гуд.. а звёзные войны можно было бы посмотреть
<[Raiden]> и им будут нужны ресурсы
<[Raiden]> И люку в обещм придется решать этот вопрос
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: species 8472?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: стартрек пересмотрел? :)  Ну вроде того.
<skai-falkorr> seven of nine не выходит у меня из головы:)))
<[Raiden]> да, киборг хороший )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мульт есть star wars clone war
<[Raiden]> В нем анекен просто монстр сметающий врагов. Не мудрено что из него темный повелитель получился ))
<[Raiden]> Я смотрел начало
<skai-falkorr> а я смотрел полнометражный мульт и пять сезонов. и продолжаю смотреть
<skai-falkorr> интересно
<skai-falkorr> неплохо
<skai-falkorr> почти все джедаи-герои в третьем эпизоде фильма погибают:)а тут они воюют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> война клонов между 2 и 3 или 3 и 4 частями фильма?
<skai-falkorr> 2-3
<skai-falkorr> думаю, фраза, что в третьем эпизоде они умирают намекала
<skai-falkorr> надо терабайтник найти:)и накачать в 720р
<skai-falkorr> а то уже сериалов вроде немного,а два харда забито
<skai-falkorr> ну подсел я на хорошее качество
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: а вдруг неувязочка, в 3 всех убили а на мульт наскребли и натренировали по всей галактике малышей )
<skai-falkorr> угу. лукас взял и решил забить на свою историю и лукас фильм наснимала анахронизмов
<skai-falkorr> так?
<skai-falkorr> тульский неизвестный, блин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: ну Кэмерон забил на свою железяку )
<skai-falkorr> кэмерон нашел новую. синюю и с хвостиком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. 2 и 3 части будут снимать одновремен
<helpmeplz> посоветуйте кинцо под пивко
<skai-falkorr> helpmeplz: техника патологоанатомического вскрытия. те эпизоды, где обследуется печень алкоголиков
<[Raiden]> У  диснея есть некотоырй опыт снятия фантастики. Может и не испортят.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты смотрел season finale сауз парка?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> я его вообще не смотрел
<skai-falkorr> вот на той неделе вышел у 16 сезона
<skai-falkorr> посмотри. там про стар ворс и дисней
<[Raiden]> ну пока не хочу. тем более 16 сезонов )
<skai-falkorr> ну тут хватит и 16
<skai-falkorr> ониж как полит сатира идут:)
<skai-falkorr> а не как единая история
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно сгенерить файл с рандомными данными?
<skai-falkorr> все-таки Риз умеет разбираться с проблемами
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: cat /dev/urandom > somefile
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: смотрел person of interest?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а как указать, что мне нужно 4 гига данных?
<skai-falkorr> dd
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: dd if=/dev/urandom  bs=1M count=10 >~/test1
<skai-falkorr> count=4GB
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ей 10 байт будет маловато
<Hanno4ka> спс
<[Raiden]> тут 10 мегабайт. count=4096 будет 4 гига
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и dd if=/dev/urandom of=somefile bs=4M count=4GB
<tagezi> а зачем вообще нужен беспорядочный файл?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: буду его сортировать ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: там не метры. там блоки
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: он же не текстовый вроде получается
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: 10 блоков по 1мб = 10 мб
<skai-falkorr> а с каких пор стандартный блок стал в 1 метр?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: так мне все равно, текстовый или нет
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а где ты видишь стандартный?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а где ты видишь, что 1метр блок?
<[Raiden]> bs=1M
<skai-falkorr> ну и?
<[Raiden]> 1мб
<skai-falkorr> это не устанавливает блок
<skai-falkorr> это указывает скок читать
<skai-falkorr> оно в байтах
<skai-falkorr> а не в блоках
<Hanno4ka> я так поняла, что bs - это размер блока для чтения и count - это количество оных
<[Raiden]> bs это какими блоками читать, а сколько читать - это count - т.е. количество в переводе на русский.
<Hanno4ka> )
<[Raiden]> Вот, слушай Ханночку
<skai-falkorr> cnjg
<skai-falkorr> стоп
<skai-falkorr> точно
<skai-falkorr> туплю
<skai-falkorr> а что она там говорит?
<skai-falkorr> а то уже слишком высоко поднялось
<[Raiden]> тоже что и я )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: а зачем может понадобиться сортировать бинарный файл?
<[Raiden]> можно текстом забить, надо грапотно грепат урендом
<[Raiden]> м*
<[Raiden]> ть*
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/12/blacklist/
<skai-falkorr> по элдерскролл и старворс вики конечно они закрыли, чтобы защитить детей
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: фишка в том, что при работе с большим количеством данных нет возможности все запихнуть в оперативку и нужно читать файл по частям и по кусочкам его сортировать
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: вот и стоит задача отсортировать 4гига данных, можно рассматривать как бинарные или как текстовые - это уже не важно
<[Raiden]> 512 байт читаемый символов: cat /dev/urandom |tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9'|dd count=1
<[Raiden]> ых*
<Hanno4ka> клево, он уже нагенерир полтора гига, и систему не загружает - я думала буду сидеть курить бамбук и ждать
<IlyaLevin> Hy everyone. I have a User model wich has_one profile, but when I call @user.profile.create I get an error like this: NoMethodError (private method `create' called for #<Usr::Profile:0x00000003bf5e48>)
<IlyaLevin> Сори, не тот канал
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> IlyaLevin: Hi
<[Raiden]> евреоны
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, мне наверное пока рано об этом думать...
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: об этом никогда не рано думать)
<[Raiden]> а так будет генератор паролей cat /dev/urandom |tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9'|fold -w 8 |head -n3
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ммм... а если еще распределить на потоки, раскидать на процессоры/ядра, так вообще клево получится )
<Hanno4ka> хм.. dd if=/dev/urandom of=/home/hanna/tosort.file bs=1M count=4096 сгенерир 4.3 гига
 * tagezi разобрался бы с calendar
 * Hanno4ka сегодня ушла в самые глубины параллельного программирования
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а новости о том, что с релиза древних лет наутилус отображает гигабайты, а дд работает в гибибайтах - это не про нас
<skai-falkorr> это мы читать не станем
<skai-falkorr> хотя может и наоборот
<skai-falkorr> я уже не помню
<[Raiden]> tagezi: запусти ) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353100/
<SergeyIT> tagezi, начни с календаря майа
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ))) не, я сейчас с cal доразбираюсь, что бы у меня до конца в мозгу срослось, а потом уже и майя можно будет заняться )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: прикольно, только при выходе из скрипла консоль не принимает обратно свой вид
<[Raiden]> можно фон не задавать, только твет текста. Или вспомнит ькак обнулить )
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1112/h_1352727494_7361513_b51c38cf37.png
<[Raiden]> вообще это больше прикола ради скрит и я тогда узнал про trap
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1112/h_1352727507_8279839_f044e5a64f.png
<tagezi> вот так как-то
<tagezi> не, можно созранять в переменной цвет, наверное, и потом его возращать
<[Raiden]> а сча ещё знаю про tput , можно разместить часы прям за календарем
<tagezi> попозже покопаюсь... и наверное лучше использовать ncal, у него красивее вывод )
<tagezi> ncal -C
<[Raiden]> про тпут нефига нету в абс и баш хавту, зато есть в баш инпут хавту
<[Raiden]> Хм, ncal впервые вижу )
<tagezi> man cal
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> не читал ))
<tagezi> у него больше возможностей
<[Raiden]> ясно, вижу
<[Raiden]>  BSD General Commands Manual в заголовке мана
<SergeyIT> tagezi, cal это линк на ncal
<[Raiden]> они могут себя по разнму вести. Я для себя делал скрипты с проверкой имени и разынм дейсвтием.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну ключи не работают от ncal в cal
<tagezi> я пока мануал не покурил капитально, не мог понять, почему у меня cal не принимает ключики
<[Raiden]> if [ "${0##*/}"= ... что бы сущности не плодить ) допустим нужен был скрипт создающий файл и  открывающий  ещё в редакторе. Можно сделать это одним с разыми именем
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а как посмотреть праздники на сегодня?
<tagezi> calendar
<tagezi> на сегодня и на завтра
<tagezi> calendar -A 0
<tagezi> только на сегодня
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> переписал ) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353195/
<[Raiden]> спустя 11 лет. Этот файлик выжил исключительно из-за внешнего бекапа на сд рв
<tagezi> [Raiden]: прикольно ) даже, вроде всё понятно в скрипте )
<adskibiz> а где теперь в бубунте12,04 искать настройки принтера
<[Raiden]> ну там вроде осталась панель управления
<[Raiden]> tagezi: где там в юнити настройки? :)
<adskibiz> да я уже и юнити снес. Гном какой-то
<adskibiz> Принтеры есть. Драйверы есть. Настроек не предусмотрено, как раньше
<adskibiz> разрешение, бумага, цвета и прочая хрень.. Где теперь копать?
<[Raiden]> а там где собрался печатать нету?
<adskibiz> в самих программах есть. Но приходиться каждый раз вводить все параметры
<[Raiden]> ясно
<adskibiz> в-общем, пока через lpoptions задал принудительно
<adskibiz> кстати, поставил убунту12,04 на CF карточку.. прикольно. Пока работает
<artus> а че, cups уже не котируетцо?
<adskibiz> а в CUPSE настройки есть разве? Не нашел
<[Raiden]> вообще есть.
<artus> а какие там настройки должны быть которые ты не нашол?
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: если тебе нужен\достаточн окупса, набери в браузере http://127.0.0.1:631/
<adskibiz> вона где... в администрирование упрятали.. (( Спасибо ((
<[Raiden]> а если hp , запусти ещё hplip
<adskibiz> Епсон
<[Raiden]> тогда ещё ртфм )
<istorik_> Приветствую, при подключении внешний hdd (usb3) не определяется. Если перезагрузится то появтся. как бы его без перезагрузки примонтировать?
<adskibiz> может все-таки определяется? В dev где-нибудь молча лежит
<istorik_> фвы
<istorik_> adskibiz, был бо о в дев, я бы примонтировал =) нету там его
<tagezi> istorik_: у тебя 12.10?
<[Raiden]> istorik_: попробуй воткнуть и набрать sudo modprobe usb_storage - если появится - скажи
<istorik_> tagezi, да, но эта проблема была и на 12,04
<BPOH> Подскажите аудио проигрыватель с хорошим эквалайзером
<_d4vid> BPOH, clementine
<tagezi> BPOH: винамп?
<[Raiden]> чего значи тс хорошим?
<istorik_> [Raiden], не получилось
<BPOH> ну например у винампа эквалайзер гавно, с хорошим чтоб тонко настраивался и не хрепел чтоб диапозон пошире был
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю. вытащи, набери tail -f /var/syslog и воткни , может ошибки какие есть
<[Raiden]> /var/log/...
<BPOH> _d4vid: Супер, clementine то что нужно спасибо)
<istorik_> usb 3-1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 32768 microframes, ep desc says 0 microframes
<tagezi> а зачем вообще нужен эквалайзер?
<BPOH> для тонкой настройки звука)
<adskibiz> ламповый усилок собери
<adskibiz> будет теплый ламповый звук. Все остальное - фигня
<BPOH> ну)) не будеж же ты с собой по городу ламповый усилок таскать)))
<BPOH> а так согласен)
<tagezi> BPOH: тоесть если мне кажеться что Рихтер играет Бетховена както не выразительно, то я могу его подправить? )
<BPOH> tagezi: Ну электро гитарку подкрутить выразительней и звонче думаю можноб было Бетховену ;)
<BPOH> Тут дядьки  злые, завязываем флудить не по теме) Спасибо за плеер clementine
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а почему твой скрипт не выделяет сегодняшнее число на календаре?
<[Raiden]> наверное потому чт окопируется текст из переменной. Можно переделать. там и так число в часах и датах ) Можно переделать и за одно убрать в них.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: лан, я потом побалуюсь.. ключи вроде он принимает, так что можно будет помозговать, заодно поучусь скрипты на баше писать )
<adskibiz> а я бубунту на CF карту поставил. С адаптером CD-SATA как диск работает..
<tagezi> и?
<adskibiz> ды так.. похвастался....
<adskibiz> кое что пришлось отключить, прописать tmpfs
<adskibiz> интересно, когда флешка сдохнет
<tagezi> смотря какая флешка.. а так через годик +-2 года )
<adskibiz> CF карта Silicon Power на 8 гигов
<adskibiz> ну годик это нормально. А годик -2 года это страшно
<adskibiz> типа она уже год как мертвая?
<adskibiz> а ишшо знаете чо сделал! Купил роутер за 900 рублей, поменял ему прошивку и сделал из него ФТП сервер в сети. Во!
<artus> возьми с полки пирожок )
<adskibiz> и USB-диск внешний в его воткнул
<adskibiz> а другой роутер у меня на даче с IP-камеры по 3G фотки мне шлет, если кого заметит..
<tagezi> как хост обозвать? )
<adskibiz> обзови псом смердячим
<adskibiz> и еще земляным червяком
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1353395/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо )))
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> тут эпичная фраза на рутрекере
<shenmue> "Сюжет,конечно,не на столько глубок как в "Морской бой",но фильм запомнился." оО
<[Raiden]> в морском бое глубокий сюжет?
<shenmue> а ты не знал?
<[Raiden]> не разглядел )
<brestows> [Raiden]: подскажи почему может не работать групировка окон в заголовке?
<[Raiden]> в кде  это зависит от темы вм. Группировка есть в оксигене и qtcurve ,  где ещё не знаю
<[Raiden]> либо отключено где-то.
<[Raiden]> Кстати есть ещё и автогруппировка похожих окон. Если включить
<brestows> [Raiden]: я и грешил на тему, ладно буду смотреть
<[Raiden]> возможно ещё в беспин есть
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, только в 2
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/qa/27389/ кстати интересный вопрос и факты
<shenmue> у меня такого окна небыло. это в серверной версии видимо такое?
<[Raiden]> это tasksel можно доставить если нет.
<artus> проблем то , нефиг альтернейт пользовать, нетинстал рулит)
<[Raiden]> альтернейт умеет всё что нетинсталл.
<shenmue> нетинстал по моему тоже убунту стандарт тянет
<shenmue> кстати это просто установщик с дровами для сетевых.
<[Raiden]> без опций да. В меню загрузки можно выбрать устанвоку без гуи и расширенные настройки
<[Raiden]> есть ещё имиджи Ubuntu core, вот там реально минималка.
<[Raiden]> там даже ubuntu-minimal нет
<[Raiden]> руками надо доставлять
<[Raiden]> есть другйо способ облегчения. В виртуалке ставить любая версия, сноситя всё нахрен что не нужно и запоминается список пакетов. И дпг для переноса списка )
<[Raiden]> дпкг
<[Raiden]> и соотв применяетя на любой версии.
<shenmue> я если бы в сетях разбирался бы то реально сидел бы на чистой минималке ( мой минимум 700 пакетов в ос включая темы, разные приложения для просмотра всего и вся кодеки там оффисы)
<shenmue> просто не знаю что из сетевых нужно а что нет. а уверен что там дофига не нужного есть
<[Raiden]> ну можно если хочется. Но над оспросить себя зачем. )
<shenmue> радует что у тебя полный контроль над ос и нет балласта =)
<[Raiden]> мне кто-то шот показывал дебиана с 10 процессами. Чел этот наверное испытывать какое-то счастье или эфорию этого факта. Но делать то там нихрена нельзя :)
<[Raiden]> от этого
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> балласт не лишний, балласт запасной
<[Raiden]> сеть упадет, а у тебя нужная программа под рукой есть - это же удобно.
<shenmue> я шот видел с 4 процессами всего. кто то из наших на жабре обсуждал
<[Raiden]> надеюсь вы всё скачали что хотели http://habrahabr.ru/post/158345/
<shenmue> а так ставишь минималку без иксов без всего а тебя стопицот процессов в хтопе. чо это такое нипонятно
<[Raiden]> процессы существуют не просто так. скажем, логи обслуживать надо? надо. логин нормальный надо, хотя можно и обойтись, сделать систему без него и сэкономить 6 процессов
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и самое важное, железо есть для этого всего.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а там было что-то интересное? )
<[Raiden]> Ну, я пользовался )  Возможно внос реестр ещё не блокировка. Я не знаю. СЧа работает вроде всё.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: торенты всёравно когданить прикроют, есть маньяки которые считают их вредными
<tagezi> [Raiden]: но, лично я считаю, что нужно поспользоваться ситуацией и надоумить Михалкова что бы блакировали сервера МС, ну, заодно и Каспера и др.Вэба, ибо они не платят отчислений в его бредовый фонд ))) месяцов без обновлений,
<tagezi> весело )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> а все. разобрался)
<jlewka> всем спасибо)
<jlewka> волшебный блин канал)
<apoliten> s
<apoliten> всем привет
<apokalips> всем привет
<apokalips> ячсч
<apokalips> прэджо
<apokalips> р
<apokalips> эол
<apokalips> плд
<apokalips> нл
<apokalips> дол
<apokalips> дэ
<tagezi> apokalips: o_O
<apokalips> проверял могули я писать
<apokalips> видать могу)
<tagezi> сейчас придут злые дядьки, и больше не сможешь
<apokalips> хм не недолжны)
<apokalips> вот взял поставил xchat с непрывычьки флужу
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> этого достаточно, остальное флуд
<apokalips> ну больше неповторитса
<apokalips> кто может дать комаду для установки апачя?
<tagezi> капитан второго ранга наверное
<apokalips> остроумно однака
<brestows> apokalips: sudo apt-get install apache2
<apokalips> спс
<artus> @voice apokalips
<apokalips> чтот тут тихо стало( вот раньше интересно было
<brestows> apokalips: ну тут все сидят ждут
<apokalips> чиво если не сикрет?
<tagezi> artus: а если сделать алиас install='sudo aptitude install' он бцдкт ставить если пользовать так install програмка_для_установки?
<brestows> конца света
<tagezi> будет*
<artus> tagezi, угу
<tagezi> artus: и чо я раньше не додумался ))
<artus> только оно вместо любого install будет подставлять, посему выберай другое имя)
<tagezi> artus:  я тут для себя алиасы открыл )))) клёвая штука )
<[Raiden]> будет но не стоит так делать. Т.к. команда install есть.  Альясам лучше давать имена  поуникальенй чтоли.
<[Raiden]> я например ставлю набирая apti name
<tagezi> но ls у всех работает и мало кто знает что это алиас
<[Raiden]> это даже короче чем инсталл
<tagezi> ну, впринципе да
<tagezi> спасибо
<[Raiden]> и apts для поиска. Если над опосле поиска ставить - мне надо просто заменить 1 букву
<[Raiden]> хотя может можно и лучше придумать, я не морочился
<[Raiden]> можно сделать кстати не альяс а скрипт и добавить опцию. допустим возвращаеш ькоманду поиск и добавляешь -i и энтер
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, покопаюсь сегодня )
<brestows> нет
<Sergey_IT> тогда уж альяс rmrf сделать для любителей, так короче будет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты чего такой вредный? )
<Sergey_IT> я не вредный... я только учусь
<TEffect> Привет
<TEffect> как скрыть недавно запущеные файлы в Unity? Чтоб они не отображались. http://ubuntulinux.ru/config/ubuntu-unity-ne-pokazyvat-nedavnie-fajly/ не помогло
<TEffect> Ау, народ!!!!!
<[Raiden]> забавный вопрос.
<[Raiden]> во тчто значит реализованыне фичи без справки и настроек.
<apokalips> может ктонить видел фак для автоустаовки lampp
<tagezi> [Raiden]: он наверное посмотрел чтонить что маме с папой не понравиться, вот и париться )))
<tagezi> мне когда не нужно, я даж не замечаю этой линзы )) хотя иногда реально помогает
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: оно, конечно, может и так. Но многопользовательская система как раз для того и многопользовательская, чтобы создать маме и папе отдельных юзеров и не парится по таким вопросам, ухаха.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты бы это ему сказал )
<apokalips> ну так что никто незнает пакет для автоустановки lampp
<tagezi> apokalips: я знаю ксто знает, но он тебя наверное забанил )
<apokalips> Кто?)
<andrex> гугл
<andrex> sudo tasksel install lamp-server это чтоле?
<andrex> так ведь не тру
<apokalips> хм ну етот способ тож покатит сенкс
<andrex> на халяву и уксус сладкий)
<apokalips> )
<apokalips> некто не игрпл RuneScape
<apokalips> ?
<andrex> "некто" может и играл
<andrex> но его тут нет
<deniska> я вроде пробовал
<deniska> но что-то не пропёрло
<tagezi> игры зло
<tagezi> andrex: как набор рекрутов?
<andrex> tagezi: движется, потихоньку но движется)
<Sergey_IT> куда набираете? Может сгожусь?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: в армию!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: на форуме активничать )
<tagezi> я сегодня честно пытался найти тему в которой мог бы помочь, часа полтора, наверное, не нашёл
<Sergey_IT> так... а какие войска форумом заведуют, я из радиотехнической службы, могу заглушить мобильный инет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ВФН
<Sergey_IT> стратегические? )
<tagezi> хотя сейчас наверное фсб
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, на каком форуме?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: на всех.. уже как 12 дней пасут всех
<_d4vid> [Raiden], привет, поскажи какие сервисы можно отключить в кде ?
<Sergey_IT> все!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не слышал? сегодня прикрыли либрусек и лукоморье )) обещали зактыть рутрекер )
<Sergey_IT> а я там и не бываю (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну я тоже.. но фсб теперь главные на форумах, они главнее даже чем модераторы )
<andrex> tagezi: а рутрекер уже закрывали раз 500 они домен поменялют и уже не рутрекер)
<tagezi> andrex: да там по айпи закрывают, лукоморье говорят опять открыт, они через другой сервер пустили )
<Sergey_IT> зато какие деньги освоят на ниве контроля
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://gentoofun.zg5.ru/index.php/2012-01-04-13-29-10/35--nepomuk-akonadi-kde , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<_d4vid> [Raiden], спасибо
<[Raiden]> Я непомук оставляю. Бывает пользуюсь поиском
<[Raiden]> эффектов и анимацию частично убираю, но что-то наоброт включаю. В общем у меня пашет
<andrex> хотя наврятле фсб там, не их это дело, мелочится, кашники наверно
<[Raiden]> http://myadel-gimnaz.by/mk_90
<Sergey_IT> уже тогда мы отстали навсегда
<andrex> вау круть, интересно туда linux впаять мона
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: у меня во ттакой файлик ещё лежит в ~/.kde/env , в некоторых хавту пишут что чего-то даёт http://paste.org.ru/?ozg91u
<_d4vid> а под каким именем его сохранить?
<[Raiden]> ну под любым. setopt.sh и права на запуск
<[Raiden]> можно после релогина проверить есть переменные или нет
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> спасибо
<_d4vid> ша потестим
<[Raiden]> то что что-то поменяет - гарантий нет )
<_d4vid> да быстрее грузится кде
<_d4vid> я с файла нвидиа строку убрал так как у меня ати
<[Raiden]> ну и ок. У дров бывают опции, можно погуглить по словам типа: kde radeon best perfomance
<[Raiden]> может чего-то вылезит. Хотя и так не должно лагать )
<_d4vid> не лагает..
<[Raiden]> гуд
<tagezi> artus: можно вопрос?)
<artus> tagezi, канешн ))
<tagezi> artus: ncal -p
<tagezi> у тебя звездачку ставит?
<artus> *US
<tagezi> artus: ты у нас в штатах живёшь ))
<tagezi> вот мы тебя и раскусили )
<artus> угу, с 1752 года ))
<tagezi> я думал у тебя не должно стоять вообще её
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354182/
<tagezi> эм.. в мане сказано что она смотрит страну по лакали
<tagezi> помоему эта прога написана ботами для ботов )
<tagezi> я уже пол дня разребаю её, и что-то ещё далеко до конца )
<artus> ))
<artus> оно те надо то вообще?
<tagezi> ну, как бы раз начал, то нужно догрести.. ну и потом, она же по умолчанию даёться в систему хотя и bsd, и иногда встречаються написания скриптов на основе её для сайта
<artus> Oo
<tagezi> чо?
 * tagezi получает образование специалиска по ненужным прогам )
<artus> ну ты походу нашол кую то бесполезную фигню без которой оказываетцо життия нормального нет))
 * tagezi телепат )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: может у него полностью или частично не русская локаль
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а модет программа кривая.. потому что она реально не доконца продумана... интересно только, что на ней базируется
<tagezi> может*
<[Raiden]> artus: а покажи нам locale
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352759636_9294023_e77b349aa7.png
<[Raiden]> воркает
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, да, она из локали берёт )) если локаль изменить, то она и код страны переставит )))
<[Raiden]> ну я хотел сказать не ошибается. Значит артус недопилил свой дебиан
<tagezi> [Raiden]: просто мне было интересно что у артуса покажет,он же с украины, у него скорее всего украинский тоже стоит
<tagezi> эм.. ну может и так
<[Raiden]> можно иметь местную локаль и вывод на английском    LC_COLLATE=en_US ls --help
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может он мечтает жить в US и как в фильме "Секрет" использует визуализацию =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Может он американец с украинским прокси :)
<[Raiden]> шпион
<[Raiden]> чел надеится что е17 станет заменой гному http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8442609
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> е17 всё страшнее и страшнее
<[Raiden]> а мне именно этот шот нравится больше чем раньше. Реально был перебор блестящих поверзностей
<inkvizitor68sl> блестящие поверхности легко отключались
<inkvizitor68sl> а это страшилище какое-то
<inkvizitor68sl> одни часы чего стоят
<[Raiden]> а эта тема легко заменяется
<tagezi> я согласен с инком
<inkvizitor68sl> часы то не меняются )
<tagezi> шот убогий.. и до гнома походу там не одна лесопилка
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ночи всем
<[Raiden]> релизнут - посмотрим.
<inkvizitor68sl> опять до 3х досидел(
<[Raiden]> бб
<tagezi> блин, точняк уже 3
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-13
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> http://infinecomomics.blogspot.ru/2012/11/cal-ncal-bsdmainutils.html
<tagezi> объяснялка ))) вроде всё разобрал из их мануала )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> мощьная на самом деле програмка, хотя артус прав, и не нужная уже никому
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> на самом деле если кликну по часам оттуда вылезит календарь с празниками для моей локали
<[Raiden]> до кучи его можно открепить и повесить на стол
<tagezi> я понимаю чьл никому в голову не придёт так смотреть, но разница видна
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352767260_6777957_10dd228efb.png
<tagezi> что*
 * tagezi пора спать
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> лан.. всем ночи
<MrKritik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> MrKritik, Понг понг понг...
<trubkozoid>  ктокточетут?
<baronos> нет тут никого:)
<trubkozoid> лжетс
<navnav> Всем привет!)
<Hanno4ka> всем ку
<MrKritik> 13ое число и всё у всех работает )
<baronos> была бы пятница 13, тогда все не работало бы :)
<MrKritik> у нас снег наконец вот пошел
<Hanno4ka> а почему не должно работать? 13е счастливое число, особенно пятница - пятница всегда счастливый день)
<baronos> у нас хорошо, ветер утих, погода +10. вообщем гуд :)
<MrKritik> а снег у вас вообще бывает?
<baronos> бывает
<SergeyIT> сегодня 12-ое с половиной
<MrKritik> - у нас минусовая темп. и я рад этому. все дерьмо замерзло
<MrKritik> Hanno4ka, ну видимо поэтому всё хорошо и работает
<MrKritik> хотя у меня один хост отвалился. пойду чинить
<tagezi> всем привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "то коннекты ломит, то хост отваливается"
<tech-desk> Что это случилось такое,по всем каналам пролетело quit: *.net *.split
<baronos> tech-desk: произошло расщепление :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бозон хигса?
<tech-desk> я жду нобелевскую премию
<tech-desk> как первооткрыватель)
<SergeyIT>  tech-desk - "пролетело quit: *.net *.split" - и где здесь хигс?
<tech-desk> отвалились сервера из-за пролетевшего бозона хигса
<tech-desk> новости не читали?
<SergeyIT> про нло?
<andrex> проблемы с маршрутизацией вот и все дела
<andrex> устроили тут байки
<tagezi> проблеммы? в 14:00 было сообщение, что будут проводиться работы
<oxothuk> доброго времени суток.
<SergeyIT> ясно, что с маршрутизацией... хиггсов
<oxothuk> Не совсем по теме вопрос, но все же, как через nginx настроить отдачу domen.com/example.html как example.domrn.com?
<Kyshtynbai> ну создай виртуальный хост example.domain.com с документ рутом /var/чототам/domain/example
<Kyshtynbai> ааа
<Kyshtynbai> нгинкс
<Kyshtynbai> нгинкс не знаю, но думаю так же, только синтаксис евойный использовать...
<tagezi> а ты что думал?
<tagezi> апача? )
<Kyshtynbai> опач
<Kyshtynbai> угу).
<tagezi> а зачем в системе по умолчанию ставиться whois&
<tagezi> ?*
<Kyshtynbai> Смотря в какой
<Kyshtynbai> в дженте не ставится
<Kyshtynbai> Например.
<oxothuk> задача стоит через редиректы
<oxothuk> чтобы любая страница example.html как только будет добавлена в папку домена отдавлась через браузер как exampe.domain.com
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: тут о убунту разговаривают )
<SergeyIT> изредка
<tech-desk> index examlpe.html
<tech-desk> root до папки с файлом
<MrKritik> Kyshtynbai:  rewrite ^/example.html$ http://domen.ru;
<MrKritik> походу я не тому челу отправил)
<tech-desk> опять реврайты
<tech-desk> вы сами или вас так научили?каким образом до реврайтов дошли?)
<oxothuk> есть домен, в нем 3к файлов *.html и нужно каждый из этих файлов отдавать как поддомен основного домена. эти файлы могут меняться и их количесвто тоже
<oxothuk> я так думаю, что реврайты здесь самый верный вариант, только вот не получается чтото
<MrKritik> tech-desk: это самый простой способ. если чел такое спрашивает, значит сервак у него явно не highload )
<tech-desk> вам подсказали выше сделать через index вашфайл.html
<oxothuk> сделать 3к индексов? о_О
<tech-desk> а поддомен не будете делать?
<Kyshtynbai> а это не надо ли в таком случае для каждого поддомена а-запись создавать случайно?
<tech-desk> а если файлы изменяться,что делать будете?
<tech-desk> во во ))) записи тоже нужны будут в днсах)
<tech-desk> или скрипт,который будет брать файл >>в переменную.
<tech-desk> а у вас уже будут $file.domain.con
<tech-desk> а если раскидать файлы по папкам,то будет еще проще
<tech-desk> Допустим вот здесь нашел http://server-tuning.info/nginx/auto-subdomains.html
<MrKritik> oxothuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355305/
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tacirus> Hello, I`m using Chromium. While I type something in an input field, say - when registering on a website, a pop-up appears with a megaphone picture. Is it caused by the bowser or Awseome?
<tacirus> It bothers me ever a lot.
<tacirus> oops
<tacirus> Мне казалось я пишу на канал осама :)
<Flanker> Здравствуйте.
<Flanker> Меня заставили админить в другом месте, а там такая ситуация
<baronos> нужно взломать, помогите как?
<andrex> )
<andrex> baronos: тоже подумал о том очём и я?
<Flanker> Стоит FreeBSD очень древняя, на ней proxy, который открывает и контролирует интернет трафик для пользователей. Я не знаю как можно настроить его. Сижу без инета и ниче не могу сделать. Подскажите куда копать то надо?
<baronos> andrex: дык нас всех так просят админить ;)
<andrex> сюда -> /msg alis list #*freebsd*
<Flanker> Система на работе, а сейчас я дома и собираю информацию, доступа к ней сейчас нет, если кто хоть что-нибудь знает можете по подробнее пожалуйста ))
<artus> @kick Flanker /join #freebsd , куда уж подробнее то
<andrex> жестоко, но справедливо
<Flanker> Народ скажите пожалуйста какие утилиты отвечают за настройку proxy на Linux с фряхой думаю разберусь там как-нибуть. Я вообще не имею понятия какие вообще есть средства настройки
<jlewka> средства настройки ? nano
<jlewka> там squid стоит?
<Flanker> Я вообще не в курсе, а кроме squid что еще часто используется?
<jlewka> эм... ну попробуй какую нить ошибку получить
<jlewka> тогда узнаешь что там стоит
<andrex> export http_proxy=http://username:password@ip-server:port xD
<artus> заявление по собственному на стол и никакого гемороя )
<Flanker> некатит последний предложеный метод
<Flanker> А так мысль неплохая несколько раз думал над ней
<[Raiden]> не катит для чего?
<[Raiden]> что должно работать через прокси?
<baronos> а ты как медведь из Третий лишний,нагруби работодателю, и он тебя повысит, не будешь админить, а будешь админить работой админов
<jlewka> Flanker, а что ты хочешь то вообще сделать?)
<skai-falkorr> тед из фильма Тэд еще трахал коллегу
<Flanker> себе интернет на работе, а точнее разрешить себе анлим
<skai-falkorr> baronos: он тоже должен коллегу поиметь?
<baronos> и морковкой тоже
<jlewka>  что за фильм?)
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: Ted
<skai-falkorr> новый
<skai-falkorr> прикольный, кстати
<jlewka> хм... над глянуть будеь
<[Raiden]> редактор есть такой ted
<baronos> jlewka: мне в переводе гоблина понравился
<skai-falkorr> а я и без перевода ржал
<jlewka> не все с англ на ты...(
<baronos> к сожалению мой английский ограничивается на 5 lesson по доктору пимслера :D
<skai-falkorr> man in the suit ^_^
<skai-falkorr> новый супергерой
<skai-falkorr> о. может тайны смоллвиля скачать,..
<jlewka> кстати, напомнил ТБВ новая серия вышла :)
<skai-falkorr> давно уже
<skai-falkorr> они по тяпницам выходят
<baronos> skai-falkorr: roswell Город пришельцев посмотри :)
<skai-falkorr> вернее по четвергам
<skai-falkorr> ну по нашему времени пятница
<skai-falkorr> сериал?
<baronos> там девочка симпатичная снимается, музыкана заставке классная, ну и сериал про супер героя почти только инопланетянина
<baronos> я его весь посмотрел, он хоть и глуп и банален, но чем то именно этим и затянул меня )
<skai-falkorr> нуу вот чтот меня напрягает сток сериалов смотреть
<skai-falkorr> ты видел мой календарь
<skai-falkorr> там мест нет уже
<baronos> блин, жаль я пересмотрел весе секретные материалы,незнаю на че подсесть
<skai-falkorr> person of interest
<baronos> не зацепил он меня)
<skai-falkorr> да ладно:)ты просто его в кривом бубляже смотрел:)ривз крут
<[Raiden]> на дистроватче кто-то магею до второго места дотыкал
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/637866
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: че там?
<[Raiden]> нексус 7 загорелся
<baronos> надо купить новый нексус лг и спалить его)
<[Raiden]> этот от азус.
<[Raiden]> а сериалы зло. Почитать вчера хотел и тут вышли сыны анархии и за гранью нвоые серии.
<Kyshtynbai> балин. щас хостинг зокроют. Забыл денег на гиви кинуть(((
<Kyshtynbai> Шо ж делать-то. Как же лень в азбуку вкуса в терминал чапать((.
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: ну хоть фринжа последний сезон.а то навертели тут
<jlewka> млин.. коопирайтеры до ТБВ добрались(((
<[Raiden]> Да, самое лучше во фришже , что он наконец закончится.
<[Raiden]> нж
<Kyshtynbai> копирайтить сериалы, которые идут по телевизору забесплатно для всех - это вообще верх идиотизма.
<[Raiden]> радио тоже играет для всех...
<Kyshtynbai> Хмм... что-то при обращении стал усб-хард переподключаться сам по себе, как будто его втыкаешь-вытыкаешь. Не нравится мне это!
<mister_reese> Kyshtynbai: бывает.порт расшатался.либо на харде, либо в компе
<mister_reese> либо пропаяна плата плохо и питание не идет.прогреть и хватит
<Kyshtynbai> да вот и я также думаю... и боюсь что расшатался в компе
<Kyshtynbai> втыкну от греха в роутер хард, не хватало от этих расшатований инфу потерять. Жаль, там только фтп.
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> Тест
<Kyshtynbai> Эх.
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а есть какой-нибудь плеер, который с фтп играть умеет видео?
<artus> любой умеет
<Kyshtynbai> да вот что-то не хочет мой. щас влц попробую
<Kyshtynbai> нииграет, гад.
<Kyshtynbai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355918/ чтоб это значило...
<teddyp1cker> 2Raiden: как называется пакет с глобальным меню для kde?
<[Raiden]> я не могу сча ответить. Этот плазмойд , есди установлена кубунта целиком, уже вроде есть
<[Raiden]> только называется меню приложений или типа.
<teddyp1cker> ok, гляну
<teddyp1cker> сделаю 2 панель с как у гнома
<teddyp1cker> нотсальгия
<[Raiden]> слава богу у гнома небыло по умолчанию глобал меню )
<[Raiden]> что бы фф  отображался тоже, надо ему доставит ьрасширение для юнити. Больше ничего не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Я сча в винде, мобилку прошивал отсюда. Руки добрались полуить рут )
<[Raiden]> ч*
<[Raiden]> рам освободилась,  анверное будет жить чут ьподольше от батареи.
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны. А кто знает, как работает модуль тотем для оперы при проигрывании с фтп? Он качает куда-то в кеш сначала, или же пытается стримить?
<teddyp1cker> ну да
<teddyp1cker> вопрос сколько кеширует
<artus> стримить видео по фетепе ? извращенец )
<teddyp1cker> наверное в /tmp
<[Raiden]> п офтп без большого кэша по идее умеет смотреть vlc
<[Raiden]> про тотем мне нечего сказать
<Kyshtynbai> В общем, мне более-менее ясно, что-то там с правами не так... и я подозреваю, что дело в нтфс, который за каким-то фигом я поставил на внешний диск. Кажется, мне почему-то взбрело в голову, что его не сумеет прочитать
<Kyshtynbai> телевизор(который, как выяснилось, и сам на линуксе)
<Kyshtynbai> Буду думать.
<[Raiden]> врятли с правами
<[Raiden]> лучш ртфм по телевизору на предмет что он может читать
<[Raiden]> по идее должн очитать фат или даже эксфат. А нтфс не обязательно
<artus> Kyshtynbai, еще раз спрашиваю, нафига стримить видео по фтп? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Та я не про телевизор, в принципе, но не важно).
<Kyshtynbai> artus: ну такая ситуация у меня)) роутер ничо кроме фтп не умеет)
<[Raiden]> [21:49:17] [Kyshtynbai]телевизор(который, как выяснилось, и сам на линуксе)
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: мы друг друга недопоняли) зобей).
<artus> Kyshtynbai, модель
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: почему нельзя minidlna сделать?
<Kyshtynbai> asus rt-n13u
<teddyp1cker> ну
<teddyp1cker> у меня такой
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: шо це таке?
<teddyp1cker> ставишь нормальную прошивку и туда minidlna сервер
<teddyp1cker> сходи в вики на тему протокола DLNA
<Kyshtynbai> ооо. про прошивку, это, конечно, идея. а не посоветуешь конкретную?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, на него савитцо ddwrt, на ддврт nginx, а последни прекрасно стримит ))
<Kyshtynbai> ооо! щас буду думать, всем спасиба!
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну ты крут про нжинкс)
<artus> teddyp1cker, дык атм конфиг на [/home/artus]% cat /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/10.0.0.10 | wc -l
<artus> 12
<teddyp1cker> причем асус поддерживает dd wrt - http://promos.asus.com/US/ASUS_DD-WRT/index.htm
<artus> teddyp1cker, и даже перемотка по видявкам без тормозов работает )))
<teddyp1cker> ну можно не спорю, только странно веб сервером отдавать))
<artus> дык статика же ) даже на телефонках летает) главное чтоб ширины вайвая для битрейта хватило)
<teddyp1cker> условно конечно веб сервером а то набегут щас отцы и покажут мне кузькину мать)
<teddyp1cker> ну вообщем не надо по фтп раздавать видео
<artus> ога ))
<Kyshtynbai> таг. а этот ддврт из под убунты то поставить можно?
<teddyp1cker> даже smb более уместен моя дюна умеет хитро как то кешировать по этому протоколу что быстрее чем положено выходит
<Kyshtynbai> а, у него встроенная шилка есть
<mva> но зачем нужен dd-wrt?
<[Raiden]> фтп мб не удобный способ ,но допустимый, если есть соотв плейер и чем смотреть фтп
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], попробовал с ливки кубунту 12.04, ничего, шустро бегает, съела 900Мб (32бита). Комп П4- 2.6ГГц, 1Гб, ати х1300
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], но настроек тьма, с ходу не разобраться
<[Raiden]> для лайва нормально наверное, т.к.там рамдиск ещё
<Sergey_IT> ну да, конечно
<[Raiden]> а с ходу и не надо тыркать всё. С ходу и в винде не разобраться. Я помню как приглашал друга что бы показал как распаковать и запустить игру с пиратского диска.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да ты что, какой позор! ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у меня даже книжка была виндовс для чайников
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: у тебя ревизия какая у роутера?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], никогда такое не читал (.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, дай угадаю... v.01 ?
<[Raiden]> комп конечно не очень. п4 всетаки были не очень быстрые. МОжет только последние модели сравнялись с амд к7 , после куи ревизий, смены частоты фсб и т.д.
<[Raiden]> так что лучше всего иметь коре2 или i3 или аналог от амд или лучше.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем- что-нибудь в предела 2-3 лет давности
<teddyp1cker> Kyshtynbai: http://i.imgur.com/C8rFK.png - вот так для B у которой 32 метра рама
<[Raiden]> ну и рам по возможности должна стремится к 4гб или хотя бы к двум. Тогда появится комфорт, даже если забыли сотню вкладок закрыть
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden],  у меня запросы небольшие
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно лучше хфце )
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden],  да мне и юнити хватает
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд п4 уже == старый компьютер. Сотв и софт надо выберать
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> облегчить кде выключив пару служб и часть анимаций можно. Но я почему-то дуамю что хфце тот же или даже твоё юнити там будет лучше.
<[Raiden]> в случае с юнити особенн оесли все линзы посносить )
<[Raiden]> вместо прыганья по де , лучне поиграйте с гимпом :) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352831286_3207970_421621b0b7.png , http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352831302_8744879_8a287d369e.png
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden],  это эмблема Кировского завода
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> teddyp1cker: слушай. а как понять, у меня B или v1 ?
<Kyshtynbai> На нём самом чото не написано
<[Raiden]> в настройках тоже?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, по версии проги прошивки можно понять
<Kyshtynbai> Версия микропрограммы: 1.0.2.0  о такая).
<Sergey_IT> вот http://ru.asus.com/Networks/Wireless_Routers/RTN13U/#download
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: хм. Оно что-то не грузится, и к тому же как это поможет мне выснить, какая у меня версия роутера :) ? Что-то правда не догоняю).
<[Raiden]> могу ещё такое показать. Кроппинг без гимпа. А на фотке речка Нара http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352832031_7521653_dc055076ad.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352832243_7003390_62d6b8534b.png  , всё последняя.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, это официальная страница твоего роутера
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, там если давнлоад кликнуть - будет версия твоей прошивки, а у *В1 - другая страница
<Kyshtynbai> o_0 это как же таг оно определяет? Может, мы друг друга не допоняли? Суть такая: есть две версии этого роутера: rtn13u B1 и rtn13u v1. На самом роутере сие не написано. Ты хочешь сказать, что сайт асуса сам определяет какой у меня роутер:)?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а давай ты на канале асуса офтопить будеш? )))
<Kyshtynbai> okay :(.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, ты же версию прошивки указал
<Kyshtynbai> ааа
<Kyshtynbai> ну да. точно). Спасибо)).
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, гимп гкче с каждым днём ))
<Kyshtynbai> что гимп с каждым днём :) ?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, и * v.1  такого нет
<tagezi> круче )
<tagezi> незя учиться слепой печати, совсем много ошибок становиться )
<tagezi> подсознание прорывает )))
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: там он просто без буковки как я понимаю. v1 - в смысле вершн 1. Всё, заканчиваем, а то Артус побанит :). СпасибО!
<[Raiden]> да можно, только надо доучиться
<artus> да е буду я тя банить, просто расходитцо сто тоже не стоит )
<artus> *то
<Kyshtynbai> :)).
<Sergey_IT> artus: ты что написал? Бань себя )
<artus> Sergey_IT, не, ну тут у тебя совсем видать фантазия разгулялась )
<[Raiden]> я новое правило придумал. При нарушениях баньтесь сами на сутки или будете забанены на неделю.
<[Raiden]> автоматизация )
<Sergey_IT> artus: а ты вслух прочитай " Да е...."
<[Raiden]> шутка в общем
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1113/h_1352834387_8249760_ee1bcf2123.jpeg
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://demotivators.to/media/posters/318/420756_chashka-dlya-levshi.jpg
 * tagezi ушёл учить баш )
<_d4vid> ребята помогите убить процесс
<_d4vid> фаейрфокс не убивается..
<_d4vid> с килл -9 и киллалл не помогли
<bosyi> и судо?
<bosyi> перезагузись)
<_d4vid> судо тоже не помогло
<_d4vid> перезагрузится немогу .. заливаю на фтп коечто
<tagezi> _d4vid: у тебя сам браузер не убивается?
<[Raiden]> что сломали?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: _d4vid браузер сломал
<tagezi> и заодно, кадеться, килл )
<tagezi> кажется
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> есть ещё pkill
<tagezi> [Raiden]: предлагаешь ему и его сломать заодно? )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> _d4vid: кстати да, а почему ты не пользуешь пкилл?
<_d4vid> я незнаком с пкилл
<_d4vid> ша попробую убить процесс
<[Raiden]> убить вообще масса вариантов. Я не знаю чего так в консол ьвсех тянет. Это ваш гнмовский диспетчер процессов умеет менят ьприоритет и убивать
<[Raiden]> Я знаю тысячу способов убить, и ни одног очто бы вылечить (с) какой-то китайский боевик про у-шу :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: диспечер прекрасно всё убивает.. но мне влом его включать.. а консоль всегда включена )
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> а как с пкилл быть?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: хотя нужно посмотреть, может можно так: $диспечер [куча ключей] имя_процеса
<tagezi> тогда я буду деспечером убивать )
<tagezi> pkill -f firefox
<tagezi> как то так вроде
<[Raiden]> killall -9 firefox ещё
<[Raiden]> ещё в хтопе можно, с выбором сигнала.
<[Raiden]> ну и хватит наверное )
<tagezi> сейчас он до качает файлы на фпт и вырудит процес самым надёжным способом )
<[Raiden]> мне почему-то подумалось про резет )
<scratchx[x]> народ как автоматизировать запуск команды dhclient usb0 при поднятии этого интерфейса?
<scratchx[x]> почему то NM не хочет автоматически получать маршрут
<[Raiden]> чиста в теории есть /etc/networkmanager/dispatcher.d
<[Raiden]> папка, из которой выполняются скрипты.
<[Raiden]> больше ничего про нм не знаю.
<scratchx[x]> да как то не получилось отттуда скрипт запустить
<scratchx[x]> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 usb0
<scratchx[x]> так и не могу понять откуда такой маршрут
<scratchx[x]> нужен 10.0.0.1
<openvoid> подключи свой usb0 сходи в настройки, адаптер usb0 и поменяй на статик айпи
<openvoid> у меня из гуя всё работало вроде без всяких телодвижений в скриптах
<scratchx[x]> да он то подключается получает Ip, dns
<scratchx[x]> тока маршрут кривой и инет не работает хотя подключение активно
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 почему-то в резольв конф 127.0.1.1 а я сам вроде не ставил кэши днс
<[Raiden]> это у всех так?
<pr0mode> всем ночи доброй ))
<[Raiden]> или как узнать что висит на 53 порту?
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: так туда dhcp прописывает их.
<[Raiden]> и что?
<[Raiden]> ну да, он прописывает, если руками не указаны
<[Raiden]> но почему локалхост?
<[Raiden]> а не провайдерские днс
<rekcuFniarB> а хз. Может network manager балуется?
<[Raiden]> нет, не похоже что балуется. Т.к .всё резолвится
<[Raiden]> но я хочу узнать как именно это происходит и почему так сделали
<rekcuFniarB> а узнать что висит на порту наверное так: netstat -ap | grep 53
<[Raiden]> всё, нашлось
<[Raiden]> dnsmasq - A lightweight DHCP and caching DNS server. - Это стоит
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-14
<reese_> кому ночь. а кому и утро. всем боброго дня
<shenmue> всем вечера
<reese_> утра!
<shenmue> вечера!
<reese_> утра!
<shenmue> вечера!
<reese_> ночи, у меня еще темно:-Р
<shenmue> а я не знаю где я и сколько щас времени =)
<reese_> пьянь!
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2012_11&new=11
<reese_> дак сразу было ясно, что их расхватают
<reese_> тыт что не спишь?
<[Raiden]> проснулся
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> всегда думал откуда пошло "корпорация добра" =)
<[Raiden]> у коропорации добра сча всё ок. их зароботок на рекламе выше чем упечатной продукции сша
<shenmue> кстати если б брал бы интревью у брина или пэйджа то обязательно спросил бы об этом
<[Raiden]> вчера читал
<[Raiden]> это в рунете появилось, из-за их поддержки линукс и опенсорса  - я думаю
<shenmue> да но мне интересно что они думают по этому поводу
<[Raiden]> бабло побеждает зло ))
<shenmue> а что такого в этом нексусе особеннго?
<[Raiden]> ну просто не дорого. Так то ничего особенного нет, урезанный планшет от азус
<shenmue> просто дешевые?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как да.
<shenmue> тогда все равно буду брать сони ксперрию
<[Raiden]> и телефон не дорогой вроде тоже.
<[Raiden]> везде кроме рф )
<shenmue> ибэй =)
<shenmue> на моем сонерике уже аккум начинает дохнуть =( 5 лет проработал
<[Raiden]> акумы стоят 6-10$ на том же ибее
<[Raiden]> а может и дешевле
<Adventurer> Добрый вечер. Есть вопрос по убунте. Ситуация такая: как-то ассоциировал gnome-commander вместо убунтовского наутилуса, удалил гном-командер.Теперь любая папка или все что раньше открывалось наутилосом ругается
<shenmue> сделать обратно наутиль главным.
<Adventurer> красный кирпич "неудалось открыть файловый менеджер" Не удалось выполнить процесс-потомок «gnome-commander» (Нет такого файла или каталога).
<Adventurer> как?
<shenmue> в гконф где то . можно погуглить на тему фм по умолчанию
<shenmue> о1 рц мяты 14 вышла
<Adventurer> спс
<[Raiden]> в г2 можно было мышкой выбрать действие на папку. А сча не могу подсказать
<[Raiden]> авторы гнома решили что такая опция слишком сложно и удалили её из гуи ) Найди как вешал коммандер и откати или сделай так же для наутилуса
<[Raiden]> или на крайняк, если делал в хомпапке - удали все конфиги гнома )
<Adventurer> если б помнил как зделал. Столько воды утекло. Вот гуглю. "можно погуглить на тему фм по умолчанию" а то даже вопроса для гугла не придумал)
<[Raiden]> даже в 6.30 утра нашел время поворчать на гном. Они показывают как делать нельзя, но обратно вернуться уже не могут.
<[Raiden]> если не помнишь - поставь гном-коммандер пока не вспомнишь или спроси на форуме \ днем по москве )
<reese_> да создать .desktop файл гномкоммандера с отсылкой к наутилусу и не мучить мозги
<reese_> или .миме апп лист снести в хомяке
<Adventurer> "создать .desktop файл гномкоммандера с отсылкой к наутилусу" = "sudo ln -s gnome-commander nautius" не получается! /usr/share/applications тут *.desktop правил. не тот результат
<Adventurer>  
<baronos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<reese_> http://www.libo.ru/libo7582.html
<Adventurer> Спасибо
<[Raiden]> ппц там скрипт
<Adventurer> скрип в моем случае не работает. Название файлов другое. Уже проверено))
<Adventurer> ручками уже начал
<reese_> http://www.libo.ru/libo7579.html
<tacirus> Ciao a tutti presenti
<baronos> hola
<reese_> ablo ingles?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> is anybody home?
<baronos> reese_: ты уже винду поставил?
<reese_> она тут и стояла
<reese_> я ж на работе
<baronos> от оно че :)
<baronos> нотифи убунту приводят к тормозам видео в влц :D
<tacirus> Как хорошо высыпаться. Уже второй дегнь ложусь в 22:00 и так бодро себя чувствую :)
<tacirus> Не то, чтобы прямо летаю (все таки немного не хватает), но гораздо лучше, чем когда ложусь в 24:00 или позже
<jlewka> всем привте
<tagezi> всем привет
<jlewka> народ помогите :) Перетаскивую человека с винды на линь, говорит 10.04 поставил даже... Но росстраевается, что нету в лине Cubase...
<jlewka> может кто подскажет аналог?)
<jlewka> хм.. или под вайном работает нормально?
<tagezi> jlewka: аналоги есть же
<tacirus> tagezi: нужно сразу ссылку в чат кидать
<tacirus> а про есть же мы сами же мастаки
<tagezi> статью гдето видел, что-то типа многопоточного микширования
<tacirus> кроме меня. я вообще не в курсе таких прог
<tagezi> ну, сейчас найду ))) я просто не пользуюсь ими, но там вроде даже гуи были приличные
<jlewka> tagezi, хм.. спасиб)
<jlewka> просто не хочется ему десяток программ что бы он еще сидел и среди них выбирал)
<VMV> всем привет
<tacirus> да уж тогда программа под названием Виндовз может и победить
<tacirus> VMV: и тебе с кисточкой
<oxothuk> Утра доброго, камрады
<VMV> подскажите, как в кедах убрать засыпание при просмотре видео? плеер влц, в настройках выставлено "отключать настройки питания при просмотре"
<VMV> энергосбережение экрана отключать не хочу
<VMV> не нагуглил ничего толкового
<tagezi> jlewka: Cubase Studio 4 - имеет серебряный ретинг в вайне, так что можно и её поставить, если очень нужно
<jlewka> tagezi, спасибо
<tagezi> jlewka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ardour
<tagezi> есть ещё вот такое, оно в ппа есть помоему
<tacirus> В винде ты учишься находиться креки, а в Линуксе хоть немного но прогить
<tagezi> вообще, насколько я помню, по форумам, музыканты наши русские, все в один голос кричат, что в линухе музыку писать не возможно, типа звук другой
<tagezi> правда никто из них так и не удосужился ответить что он под этим подразумевает )
<tacirus> наверное пора новые уши выпускать нашим женщинам, специально под Линь
<tacirus> Можно накладные
<tagezi> VMV, тебе райдана нужно спрашивать, он спец по кде
<jlewka> tagezi, спасб)
<VMV> tagezi, ок
<tacirus> ну теперь остаось только вызвать Райдана
<tacirus> Кто помнит заклинание ?
<jlewka> скорее кто осмелиться?)
<tacirus> Райдан, хотя и спец, но его отличает от прочих весьма отзывчивый нрав
<tacirus> Поэтому э то почти безопасно
<jlewka> ну, тогда вызывай)
<tagezi> это реально безопастно )
<tacirus> Обычно он сам появлялся, когда я задавал вопрос и я не уловил какой-либо системы в этом. И точно не совершал никаких магических ритуалов
<oxothuk> подскажите как сделать TAR архив так, чтобы встречающиеся папки example в него не попали?
<oxothuk> мне нужно забекапить сайт, а там много кеша не охота его тарить
<jlewka> --exclude=
<tagezi> oxothuk: можно вопрос?
<oxothuk> да, конечно, хотя я уже пятой точкой чувствую подвох)
<Hanno4ka> всем доброго утра)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, 10:42 утро.... =\
<tagezi> oxothuk:  да я хотел просто спросить, ты не пробовал справкой пользоваться? бывает туда заглянешь, и такое вспомнишь ))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: утра
<oxothuk> tagezi: пробовал и почти всегда так делаю, н иногда это забирает неоправданно много времени
<jlewka> oxothuk, ну да... быстрее было зайти сюда, задать вопрос дождаться пока кто нить другой посмотрит справку и скажет)
<oxothuk> хотя да, конкретно в данном моменте я откровенно поленился
<oxothuk> сори)
<tagezi> jlewka:
<tagezi> RoseGarden
<helpmeplz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kKRnT-vARc&feature=fvwrel какая няшечка
<tagezi> эм.. я в этом не понимаю ничего, но вроде он попроще )
<tacirus> oxothuk: если хочешь извениться элегантно то нужно говорить; пардоньте неразумного
<tacirus> helpmeplz: Это вместо рвотного что ли :)
<tagezi> jlewka: устати, если что, на ютубе полно родиком с советами как применить и настроить ))
<oxothuk> tacirus: я слишком вульгарно воспитан для подобного рода элегантности
<jlewka> tagezi, спасиб :)
<jlewka> helpmeplz, меня прям передернуло...
<helpmeplz> да зря вы так : (
<helpmeplz> собачка вон одобряет
<tacirus> helpmeplz: не огорчайся, гурманов, прямо скажем, на свете немного
<helpmeplz> зато все натуральное
<Hanno4ka> брр... хорошо, что вначале почитала ваши коменты и не стала смотреть
<Hanno4ka> наверное хорошо)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: я 3 сек выдержал )
<helpmeplz> а я подписался
 * Hanno4ka записла helpmeplz в тетрадь сметри
<helpmeplz> оО
<tacirus> Прозвучао как приговор
<Hanno4ka> helpmeplz: ты имей ввиду - мне подвластна жизнь и смерть, я могу и убить и воскресить ХАХАХА
<Hanno4ka> ой, тут вот доктор пришел)
<helpmeplz> жаль... пацан к успеху шел
<tagezi> )))
<tacirus> )
<Hanno4ka> кто? Оо
<helpmeplz> он уже в твоей тетради...
<Hanno4ka> о, я нашла как выключить капс)
<tacirus> Hanno4ka: То есть клавиша именно там и находится, где тебе вчера говорили?
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: не угадал) я в настройках вырубила, у меня теперь нету капса в принципе)
<tacirus> зачем же такое противофункционал тебе нужен?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: расскажешь?)
<Hanno4ka> у меня на правый контр переключение раскладки, левый контр используется по своему назначению, альты вызывают типа поиска в юнити
<Hanno4ka> я не знала куда втыкнуть хост-клавишу в виртуалбоксе
<tacirus> Помню как читал книжки фэнтезийные: Черновик, Чистовик. Здорово меня увлекло :)
<Hanno4ka> выбрала самую неиспользуемую, но он мне еще и капс переключал, вот я и вырубила)
<tacirus> там людей со способностью открывать двери в параллельные миры называли функционалами
<helpmeplz> http://de.trinixy.ru/pics5/20120319/podborka_55.jpg
<tacirus> Вообще самая-самая неиспользуемая Скрлл-лок
<Hanno4ka> зачетная картинка)
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: у меня такой даже нету (
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scroll_Lock
<helpmeplz> http://cs411726.userapi.com/v411726210/3cfb/oyHdoC05T8Q.jpg
<tagezi> helpmeplz: заканчивай с этим
<helpmeplz>  счем?
<tagezi> helpmeplz: с бросанием ссылок на картинки
<helpmeplz> накажи меня полностью
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: но у меня все равно нету этой кнопочки)
<tacirus> Hanno4ka:  Это просто , чтобы ты знала , как она выглядит, мало ли .. понадобится.
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: у меня она через Fn нажимается )
<Hanno4ka> helpmeplz: не надо убивать мою нежную психику
<baronos> но есть другая кн"!op"очка  :)
<tacirus> baronos: ты пишешь на умернно-экстремиссткой разновидности олбанского7
<reese_> @kban --user helpmeplz 86400 9gag в другой стороне
<baronos> tagezi: как видишь, за то этот язык понимают :)
<baronos> зато*
<baronos> ой
 * baronos ушел дальше есть
<tagezi> baronos: эм, я как то и забыл про это
<Hanno4ka> хахаха, пришел, позвал оп и пошел дальше есть))
<Hanno4ka> эммм... я совсем тормоз, только теперь узнала, что появился windows app store
<tagezi> да теперь все кому не лень магазины делают
<tacirus> мне последние дни приходилось дома на винде сидеть вечером из-за игрушки www.thesettlersonlne.ru . Она у меня дома на убунте не хочет пахать. Возможно из-за плохого инета или из-за еще чего
<baronos> ну это явная реклама сайта :)
<tacirus> жаль мне за нее не будет никакого прока в игре.
<tacirus> Мне серия сеттлерсов еще с компов нравится
<tacirus> У них, кажется в третьей части, была пиксельная графика :) выглядит покр мере не как у всех
<tagezi> tacirus: меня отказывается регить, так что мне даже не потестить
<tagezi> говорит неверная дата )))
<tacirus> Лаги у UPlay бывают
<tacirus> Хм
<tacirus> интересно
<tacirus> В игре нет пока что войн между игроками. тупо ходят и ломают статические лагеря разбойников в приключениях
<paulelms> tacirus: попробуй widelands под линуксом, прикольный клон
<tagezi> да не имеет значения, я в игры залажу только ради теста.. я в них не играю
<tacirus> paulelms: посмотрю, что за игруля
<SergeyIT> всё убунту обсуждаете - не надоело?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так да.. у человека под убунту не пашет )
<SergeyIT> так берешь сорсы - пересобираешь, тестируешь и всё, не? (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: она браузерная )
<SergeyIT> берешь сорсы браузера, собирешь, дебагишь, исправляешь и всё, не? (
<tacirus> Беру исходник , поскольку дома у меня Хромиум, допиливаю полную поддержку html5 , если не получилось пилю совершнно новый браузер, несоменно более хороший
<tacirus> Вот гениальные умы мыслят одинаково
<SergeyIT> и после этого уже играть некогда будет
<tagezi> tacirus: кстати, мож дело в java? не?
<SergeyIT> тогда и ее пересобрать!
<tacirus> там игрушка на флеш  кажется
<tagezi> tacirus: ну тебе виднее.. у меня просто некоторые вещи не шли пока опен джава не поменял
<tacirus> Я вот думаю, что для начала нужно свою операционку сделать
<tacirus> Она идет, только после кучи перзагрузок страницы
<tagezi> tacirus: если правильно желать, то всёравно убунту получиться ))))
<tacirus> а вот на работе также на убунту все ок
<tacirus> была у меня проблема что в браузере было установлено аж три флеш плрера :)
<tacirus> удалил два из них
<MrKritik> может разрядность флеш?
<tagezi> tacirus: ну так глянь конфигурацию на работе и сравни со своей, и исключишь програмный момент
<tacirus> Для лучшего понимания ситуации: У меня даже Html страница самая первая не хочет грузится как нужно. Самая первая когда только заходишь на сайт. Куда-то все скрипты пропадают и стили. Выдает чисто HTML Причем только для этого  сайта это происходит
<tacirus> Вот мне и приходится раз 10-15 перегрузить страницу прежде чем я смогу хотя бы пароль ввести на вход
<tacirus> Я забил и когда играю  длаю это в винде
<tagezi> tacirus: может тебе попробовать Хром?
<tacirus> Разве Хром в убунту работает7
<tagezi> ну, у меня работает )
<tacirus> Через Вайн?
<MrKritik> нет
<MrKritik> есть под убунту/дебиан
<tacirus> У меня Хромиум , он чильно отличается от Хрома7
<MrKritik> хромиум вроде бетка для хрома
<tagezi> tacirus: http://www.google.com/intl/ru/chrome/browser/
<tagezi> tacirus: в хроме автоматом поддерживается флешь
<baronos> нет встроенного флеша, не отправляет статистику, нет отправки отчетов о сбоях. ну еще че тотам
<tagezi> там различия не существенные, для тебя наверное самое такое, это интеграция флешь в броузер
<tacirus> хм, попробую установить
<tacirus> на винде -то у меня сное дело Хром стоит
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, как в crossover поставить типа allcodecs, allfonts (как в winetrics есть)
<Hanno4ka> или там нету, придется самой ручками каждый компонент ставить из списка?
<baronos>  /join #crossover
<Hanno4ka> ясно
<andrex> опять я всё интересное пропустил...
<skai-falkorr> andrex: что?
<andrex> да тут чегото обсуждали, и вопросы по убунте наверно были, а тут я пришел и тишина)
<skai-falkorr> бывает
<VMV> решил попробовать в виртуалке либерте линукс, так он у меня вешает наглухо виртуалку на стадии Starting new kernel при выключении, что это за ?
<baronos> я думаю это на канал к #ллиберте_линукс идти надо
<VMV> ну просто может кто сталкивался)
<oxothuk> камрады, а где в сабже apt.conf? o_O
<oxothuk> etc# find / -name apt.conf
<oxothuk> /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<oxothuk> etc#
<skai-falkorr> http://gizmodo.com/5960414/these-are-the-windows-95-tips-we-all-really-wanted
<andrex> oxothuk: apt.conf.d/ всё теперь похоже тут
<oxothuk> спасибо, разобрался
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Ragnareg> такой вопрос, если поставить 2 видеокарты (nVidia) - с 2-я выходами, можно будет сделать 4 рабочих монитора?
<Ragnareg> может кто то уже делал такое
<oxothuk> чтото подобное делал
<oxothuk> но лучше взять одну видяшку с 4-мя выходами (у меня было 2х Dvi и 2x hdmi)
<oxothuk> и сразу ознакомится с характеристиками, ибо не все поддерживают разную картинку (некоторые выводят на 4 моника, но тока клоны"
<Ragnareg> мне нужно что бы не клоны, из того что нашел в гугле, то одна карта на 3 разных выхода может только с 2-я мониками адекватно работать
<Ragnareg> может кто то подключал 3 моника?
<[Raiden]> Ragnareg: у ати вроде что-то было что бы на 1 выход несколько мониторов
<[Raiden]> гуглить по Eyefinity
<Ragnareg> по своему опыту ATI и ubuntu  = неудачно
<andrex> берёш покупаеш сто то типа Galaxy GeForce GTX 550 Ti Display4 GTX570 MDT X4 EX OC Radeon HD 5770 hd 6570 или похожее, и втыкаеш хоть 3 хоть 4 настраеваеш каждый на отдельный рабочий стол и усё, либо на 4 моника 1 рабочий стол) чего там сложно го то
<andrex> что то*
<jlewka> а если две видюшки и там по два интерфейса,  можно 4 моника подключить что бы на каждом свой раб стол ?
<[Raiden]> Ragnareg: 3 выхода ещё не значит 3 бошки. Читать надо в обещм.
<jlewka> что есть бошки?
<[Raiden]> изи 3 разъема не значит что 3 выхода, если так понятней
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ну так обычно в характеристиках пишут: dual head
<Ragnareg> по ходу лучшее решение это одна видеокарта с поддержкой 4-х монов
<jlewka> http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?modelid=8432163&hid=91031 а допустим эт видюха скок моников может поддерживать?
<[Raiden]> там написано 4 :)
<[Raiden]> а вот то о чем я предупредил: http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?modelid=7881894&hid=91031
<jlewka> млин, я слепой)
<[Raiden]> 3 разъема , но 2 монитора
<jlewka> понятно
<jlewka> а вообще можно как нить изоображения с двух  видеокарт(которые поддерживают подключение двух мониторов) вывести изооброжение на 4 монитора?
<[Raiden]> в режиме sli \ кроссфаер вроде да
<[Raiden]> но я не знаю точно
<jlewka> а если без и видеокарточки вообще разные?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<andrex> есть мамки которые поддерживают sli или кросовер от разных видеокарт к примеру ати нвидиа, а так нужно видюхи хотябы одной серии одинаковых производителей
<[Raiden]> сча есть мониторы которые могут работать от юсб :) http://www.thg.ru/display/obzor_tehnologii_displaylink/index.html
<jlewka> andrex, интересует, если видеокарты не связывать с собой в sli\cros
<[Raiden]> сча есть просто большие мониторы, с разрешением выше чем HD
<[Raiden]> как вариант )
<jlewka> просто плохо понимаю как все устроено...
<jlewka> [Raiden], две дешевых карточки дешевле )
<[Raiden]> согласен
<andrex> не пробовал разные, отдельно от одного производителя может и будут, а вот от разных может возникнуть какойнить конфликт. и да если карты поддердивают 2 монитора и выходы у них не дублируют друг друга то можно подключить
<andrex> несколько
<[Raiden]> АМД пишет рекламу: Играйте в игры, смотрите видео и работайте одновременно на шести экранах
<jlewka> Оо
<[Raiden]> осталось ещё 2 мозга вырастить
<[Raiden]> или 5
<jlewka> ))
<andrex> 5ти ядерный мозг)
<[Raiden]> и ещё микромозг для чатов
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ага иглаз штук 15
<andrex> и 8 рук
<[Raiden]> в индии уже всё придумали http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d3/Statuette_of_dancing_Shiva%2C_the_Nataraja.jpg/457px-Statuette_of_dancing_Shiva%2C_the_Nataraja.jpg
<[Raiden]> Ранним утром был вопрос как сменить фм для папки в гноме. И как овтет дали линк с какими-то скриптами. Я хочу показать как это раньше было:
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1114/h_1352895956_5883915_958d8de292.png
<[Raiden]> Что бы знали , что гном3 ругают не только за гном-шелл
<baronos> че там еще?)
<[Raiden]> на картинке показано.
<baronos> а нечего фм менять,извращения это)
<VMV> [Raiden]привет. посоветовали к тебе обратиться т.к. ты спец по кде)
<VMV> подскажешь как убрать засыпание при воспроизведении видео не отключая энергосбережение монитора?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. А чем ты смотришь?
<VMV> влц
<andrex> в настройках плера, чёто типа запретить отключение экрана пр воспроизведении
<VMV> там включено это
<andrex> сними галку и снова поставь
<VMV> пробовал
<VMV> и еще, есть в кедах подробная инфа о батарее ноутбука? чтоб в процентах показывало сколько заряда, емкость и т.д.
<[Raiden]> VMV: у тебя ноут или десктоп? Если ноут, то по  идее можно сделать профиль что бы не гасло когда от сети
<andrex> ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc #disable-screensaver=1   в этой строке удалить символ комментирования # а так если конечно закоменчено?
<[Raiden]> про батареи не ко мне  , или подарите ноутбук.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> inhibit=1 аналогично
<[Raiden]> возможно подавление скринсейвера это не то. скринсейвер и засыпание не 1 и тоже.
<VMV> да, скорей всего разные вещи, т.к. скрин не стартует, а просто гаснет экран
<VMV> в профиле от сети все настроено
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю как поступить. У меня такой задачи нет. Могу посоветовать костыль.  Запусти xset Там будут опции про dpms и либо руками отключай на время , либо сделай обертку для плейера на баше.
<VMV> ок. еще такой вопрос, есть в кде приборная доска
<VMV> можно сделать так, чтоб виджеты показывались только тогда, когда вызываешь эту доску?
<[Raiden]> вообще, второй параметр котоырй сказали выше должен работать
<[Raiden]> Inhibit the power management daemon during playback (boolean)
<[Raiden]> #inhibit=1    и в этой строке удалите символ комментирования #
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35329
<admin-skif-biz> а чего, в 12.04 LIRC так и не будет работать???
<[Raiden]> VMV: приборной доски нет. Есть другие варианты. 1. сделать ещё панель, настроить её размеры, автоскрытие и вешать плазмойды туда. 2. мой способ, в индикаторе столов включить галку свои плазмойды для каждого стола и вешать то что не надо видеть пос
<[Raiden]> тоянно на другой стол.
<[Raiden]> VMV: системный монитор есть ещё. ПО умолчанию он как гномовский. Но позволяет добавлять удалять датчики и менять их внешний вид.
<VMV> ок, посмотрим что удобней, спасибо!)
<[Raiden]> VMV: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1114/h_1352898947_3533295_7c475c80b9.png
<VMV> о, а как добавить значки запуска на панель?)
<admin-skif-biz> Alt + правая кнопка мыши?
<VMV> admin-skif-biz, в КДЕ?
<admin-skif-biz> хз.. к гноме
<VMV> ну в гноме-то да)
<admin-skif-biz> а как можно к кнопкам клавы пришить запуск какой-нибудь программы?
<[Raiden]> VMV: ты уверен что они тебе нужны? Я пользусь икон онли таскбаром, так и значки запуска и таскбар в 1 флаконе, как в любом доке или в вин7
<[Raiden]> но если нужны, зайди в меню типа пуск, в любой из разделов, пкм и добавить на панель
<[Raiden]> ещё есть специальыне плазмойды для запускалок, типа виндового квикланча
<VMV> а там только добавить в избранное
<[Raiden]> Хм, а кликни по столу или панели и выбери разблокировать виджеты.
<VMV> аа, вот так да)
<admin-skif-biz> звучит как "кулаком по столу"
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, прибей к кнопке
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, как. простое указание команды не работает
<[Raiden]> VMV: попробуй добавить виджеты на панель,  категория запуск приложений , панель запуска с избранными...  После добавления в эту область можно мышкой кидать значки.
<[Raiden]> короче вариантов масса.
<[Raiden]> Можешь по быстрому сделать вторую панел ьс такими плазмойдом и накидать туда что угодно
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, где ? Установки - клавиатура - шоткат ?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, проверил - работает
<VMV> после юнити обратно на кде непривычно) старая добрая настраиваемость, отвык уже)
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, Да. Пробовал. не запускается с клавы ничего
<SergeyIT> не такая она и добрая (
<[Raiden]> в том же юнити это был опроблемой. Нету там функции имет несколько панелей. Я видел несколько чужих странных  скриншотов с доки и авн + юнити :)
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, только что конки сделал запуск - работает
<admin-skif-biz> прям conky вписал и все?
<VMV> SergeyIT, а чем не угодила?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, да
<[Raiden]> в плазмойде панель запуска можно ещё указать вручную во сколько рядов располазать. Вот на скриншоте видно 4 иконки в 2 ряда http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1114/h_1352899694_7182709_a21cd67e4b.png
<SergeyIT> VMV, а я разве сказал, что не угодила?
<tagezi> обойка )) http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8F%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%88%D0%B8_%D0%B2_unity.png
<[Raiden]> Это я ради шота добавил, т.к. иконистый таскбар мне заменил уже давно кнопки запуска.
<[Raiden]> на этом рассказ окончен ) Утомился )
<[Raiden]> я бы заметил что вопросы по кде обычн осводятся к тому, что надо куда-то пройти и что-то включить или выключить. Не пользуясь консолью или хавту. Хотя почитать справку всегда полезно.
<[Raiden]> VMV: мне ещё после гном2 сильно нехватало меню переход, я это решил с помощью полки и её настройки на показ источников...
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1114/h_1352900100_3268729_380bd01b5d.png
<[Raiden]> теперь точно всё )
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: всё оно запускает, только что проверил, офигенно запускает ))
<admin-skif-biz> tacirus, да я хотел команды от пульта ДУ туда пришить.
<admin-skif-biz> пульт как клава видится и команды ловятся. Но не запускается
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: у тебя на пульте кнтр+альт есть? )
<tacirus> admin-skif-biz:  их нужно привязывать а не пришивать
<SergeyIT> приколачивать... эх молодежь (
<admin-skif-biz> когда команды обычной клавы присобачиваешь - нажал кнопки и все. Вот я нажал кнопку на пульте - команда в списке появилась.
<admin-skif-biz> То есть комп ее видит. Но не запускает.
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: может ты команду не правильно написал?
<admin-skif-biz> а я и не писал. Я кнопку надал на клаве и все
<VMV> [Raiden], спасибо, буду еще играться с настройками
<admin-skif-biz> в настройках клавы она сама назвалась как ей надо
<tagezi> о_О
<admin-skif-biz> В-общем, извращенец я. Не обращайте внимания.
<[Raiden]> а часы у меня такого цвета - это мне понравилась рацветка 4\4.1 андройда :)
<tacirus> admin-skif-biz:  ну есть же в гноме возможность привязать клавиши к башевским командам, воти  используй
<[Raiden]> и шрифт сча ихний стоит roboto
<admin-skif-biz> tacirus, где?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты теперь фан андройда? )
<tacirus> в оконном менеджере в его настройках
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, а если присобачить пульт с андроида для управления бунтой?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, кастом шорткат создал?
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, ЧО????
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну в целом да. Там как и в кде функционал нескольк оизбыточен для меня. Что означает, так же, что если что-то понадобится, оно скорее всего будет
<[Raiden]> и дизайн нравитя тоже.
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, custom shortcut
<tacirus> admin-skif-biz:  у тебя Mega-city  в качестве окооного менеджера?
<admin-skif-biz> у меня вообще гном-классик
<[Raiden]> я с s60 перешел, после неё андройд сказка.
<baronos> [Raiden]: я знаю ты знаешь как через консоль переименовать много файлов? а точнее убрать в начале этих имен циферки 101_бла-бла :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: Надо подумать )
<SergeyIT> я знаю, rm * и создать по-новой, не?
<admin-skif-biz> скрипт на баше надоть
<tagezi> на фига скрипт?
<admin-skif-biz> создаст список файлов и выдерет по шаблону
<tagezi> cp | rm
<[Raiden]> baronos: это кстати всё потому, что ты просто не можешь выделить их в наутилусе и переименовать. Вот такоие вот графические проблемы создают миф что консоль часто удобней. Хотя местами это реально так :)
<tagezi> =))))
<baronos> [Raiden]: для нау 3.4 у меня есть экшнскрипт для масс ренейма, а для 2.30 нету
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> костелейшен у тебя есть )
<[Raiden]> хотя ок
<tech-desk> )))))
<baronos> у меня убунту 10.04 :D
<tagezi> теперь это называется плагин )
<mister_reese> baronos: ты собирал влц под 10.04?
<baronos> mister_reese: нет еще, но думаю это сделать
<tacirus> admin-skif-biz: есть gconf-editor вот в нем и меняют шорт каты и добавляют свои
<baronos> нашел манчик
<[Raiden]> baronos: например так можно
<[Raiden]> find . -type -f |while read x ;do mv $x  $(echo $x|sed -e 's/^[0-9][0-9][0-9]_//')
<[Raiden]> ;done
<[Raiden]> Хотя можно и без цикла
<[Raiden]> -type f
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, как сделать, чтобы cat выводил данные в 16ричной системе по N штук на строку?
<[Raiden]> в общем  echo 101_fsdfdsf |sed -e 's/^[0-9][0-9][0-9]_//'
<mister_reese> baronos: сделай.а то мож я перейду
<mister_reese> baronos: на влц вики есть инструкция по сборке в ваапи поддержкой
<tagezi> [Raiden]: 's/^[0-9]\{,3}_//' а так незя?
<[Raiden]> влц в убунте и так поддерживает ваапи
<[Raiden]> tagezi: может и можно, я сед не знаю
 * tagezi недоучка
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: не. set | grep LIBVA
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: сделай. увидишь чтото - поддерживает.иначе не.
<[Raiden]> Хм, а что за изврат с переменной? :)
<[Raiden]> с чего она должна уменя быть?
<[Raiden]> в общем я не понял суть этой команды
<tagezi> странно, у меня мана по set нет (
<[Raiden]> tagezi: встроено в шелл
<[Raiden]> наверное
<tagezi> я фз
<tagezi> гугл раскажет )
<Hanno4ka> подскажите плиз. есть бинарный файл, хочу его посмотреть в консоли, но cat мне выводин некрасиво - нужно чтобы выводил в 16ричной и по 4 числа на строчку
<[Raiden]> set [--abefhkmnptuvxBCEHPT] [-o option-name] [arg ...]  - man bash
<tagezi> arg - это так прямо многозначительно )))
<baronos> mister_reese: пока я найду как собрать с ваапи у меня кофе кончится, дай ссыль на нее :)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: я пас, я только учусь )))
<[Raiden]> vainfo может сказать кое-что о работе ваапи. Что же касается влц, то нужно просто включить соотв галку в настройках, и вроде она там только для h264
<[Raiden]> а переменная  LIBVA  так и осталась загадкой )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну там много текста, я просто главную строчку процитировал )
<[Raiden]> для работы нвидии с ва должен стоять nvidia-va-driver либо лучше использовать smplayer\mplayer и vdpau
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну у меня эта строчка в --help выдаёться )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так и говорит: bash: set: --: неправильная опция set: использование: set [-abefhkmnptuvxBCHP] [-o option-name] [--] [arg ...]
<[Raiden]> я тебе указал в каком манет справка. Чего тебе ещё надо? :)
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: она из environment
<[Raiden]> Это мне о чем-то должно говорить?
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: просто иногда vainfo не подхватывает драйвер и дает ошибки
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: у тя vainfo выдает чтонить полезное?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> такой пременнйо в убунте нет.
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: есть. но не по дефолту
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда я только могу повторить вопрос. Откуда она у меня должна появиться?
<[Raiden]> и зачем
<mister_reese> ну так по дефолту и ваинфо не выдает ничего полезного
<mister_reese> затем, чтобы указать системе, что у тя есть ваапи
<mister_reese> особо полезно атишкам, у которых часто не показыват
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну ладно, нужна так нужна.
<mister_reese> если ваинфо не выдало ничего полезного
<mister_reese> никаких профилей
<[Raiden]> если оно не выдало, то работать не будет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не ничего, прости
<Hanno4ka> хммм....
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: почему?оно может выдать, что ни одного профиля не нашло.оно может найти только мпег2 профили и забить на кошерные авц и х264
<Hanno4ka> видимо все очень заняты (
<[Raiden]> mister_reese: для начала ты мне сказал, что посмотрев эту переменную, я могу узнать поддерживает влц ваапи или нет.
<[Raiden]> а это как бы не совсем так.
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: поддерживает ли в системе пути нормальные:) влц в 12.10 отказывается подхватывать без environment
<mister_reese> либо не собрано с ваапи, что врядли (они ж обещали), либо не берет неявные переменные
<[Raiden]> теперь вытянув из тебя по кусочкам инфу, я кажется понял что для радеонов это надо.
<[Raiden]> но это не значит что эта переменаня должна существоват ьу всех, для работы ва
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: да, чего-то не отвечает никто )
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: ну на штеудах ваинфо выдает мпег профили, но влц не хавает
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: либо не собрано в ваапи, либо нудна переменная и штеудам
<mister_reese> невидия обходится вдпау и ей пофиг в основном
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka:  для просмотра бинарных файлов используется hex редакторы обычно , а cat используется для работы с текстом. И то что он тебе показывает это нормальное текстовое представление бинарника.
<tacirus> что ни говорите а deluge жуткое г
<mister_reese> tacirus: ааааминь, братка
<mister_reese> трансмишен круч
<[Raiden]> идея писать сложные программы на питоне сама по себе говно. :)
<baronos> пол линукса в говне
<Hanno4ka> да я уже маны перекурила, пока вы тут между собой пообщались)
<tacirus> какой есть нормальный торрент клиент чтобы не зависал7
<tacirus> не консольный :)
<mister_reese> трансмишен
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем согласен. Я им пользовался долгое время удачно. Я бы ещё добавил qbittorent
<tacirus> попробую
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Надо будет всех побанить за бездействие :)
<Hanno4ka> хм, получила такую команду od -t x1z -N4 ./result.file )) вдруг кого еще заинтересует данный вопрос
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: да ладно:)мы научили его самостоятельности:)
<[Raiden]> baronos: ну я бы так не сказал. У меня только 1 программа сложная на питоне, но она такая, где не требуется какая-либо скорость - cherrytree
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: я уже тут хотела за ответ награду предлагать)
<Hanno4ka> но награда по хоу останется мне хД
<Hanno4ka> mister_reese: я "она"
<[Raiden]> а я ответил! лучше поздно чем никогда :) Где награда?
<mister_reese> Hanno4ka: дык а где табличка?
<Hanno4ka> mister_reese: типа "привет скай"?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: если надо только смотреть, я использую mc , его смотрелка умеет показыват ьв хекс режиме.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: да мне чисто посмотреть, правильно ли работает сортировка файла
<[Raiden]> интересно для чего может пригодиться сортировка бинарника
<[Raiden]> не сталкивался
<mister_reese> [Raiden]: а как ты думаш, кто победит в cat fight: вероника бальмонт или эни гаус?
<[Raiden]> Я сдаюсь )
<[Raiden]> слишком много неизвестных )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: я когда закончу программку, обязательно тебе дам исходники, почитаешь, может лучше поймешь))
<mister_reese> Hanno4ka: ты лучше use case выдай нам
 * mister_reese думает пожарить иичек с помидоркой. badass style
<baronos> переименовал
<Hanno4ka> ну вообще не важно, что лежит в файле - допустим сериализированные данные, которые программа читает и преобразует в какие-нибуль объекты
<tacirus> какой командой удалают проги через теминал7
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Ну, ок ) Может пригодится когда для примера.
<mister_reese> tacirus: man apt-get
<Hanno4ka> а ты сможешь написать программу которая БЫСТРО обрабатывает МНОГО данных?
 * mister_reese молча почесал спинку sql-запросом из базы на 150к записей
<tacirus> mister_reese: thnk a lot
<Hanno4ka>  + добавь к задаче многопоточность и равномерное распределение на процессоры\ядра
<Hanno4ka> можешь еще попытаться написать сбалансированное АВЛ-дерево))
<Hanno4ka> между прочим иногда индексы бд занимают терабайты в оперативной памяти))
<tacirus> после команды римув на компе остались настройки торрент клитента похоже, так как после новой установки он снова стал искать файлы в той директории где я ему до сноса указал
<tacirus> как начисто снести прогу, почитсить комнадой может какой7
<tacirus> типа клин
<mister_reese> tacirus: типа purge?
<tacirus> возможно
<tacirus> е го запержил сейчас
<baronos> mister_reese: он не дочитал, за ремув был пурге :)
<tacirus> снова установлю и посомтрю
<mister_reese> tacirus: а ты что пыташся сделать?
<mister_reese> tacirus: если обнулить конфиги - то удалять не надо
<tacirus> мне ничего не говорит сама по себе эта пурге
<mister_reese> есть дпкг-реконфигур
<tacirus> purge не помог
<tacirus> попробую реконфиг
<tacirus> как прально пишется реконфиг команда7
<baronos> tab используй
<[Raiden]> dpkg-reconfigure
<baronos> добрый райден :)
<tacirus> ввел так и ничего что-то не происходитdpkg-reconfigure ktorrent
<tacirus> торрент установлен
<SergeyIT> а судо?
<tacirus> и судо
<tacirus> иначе не принимает команду
<tacirus> зато мне эта хрень переконфигила делуж хотя я и не просил
<[Raiden]> tacirus: а не все пакеты имеют запросы + есть ещё настройка уровня запросов
<[Raiden]> т.е. для большинства пакетов она по тихому отрабатывает
<VMV> [Raiden]: а магнет ссылки кторрентом как подтягивать?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<[Raiden]> У меня qbittorent
<[Raiden]> вобще на фоурме ест ьраздел про кде и есть кубунту ру. Чего не понятно пишите туда
<[Raiden]> Я знаю только то чем пользуюсь
<tech-desk> кстати,получили сертификаты?\
<tech-desk> сс кем-то давненько общались по поводу сертификатов)
<tacirus> test
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> ест ькстати ещё трансмишен на кути, если вдруг чего.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/2/b/1/d/a/403873482684c1b90824cbf7d8f.jpg
<[Raiden]> okinawa churaumi aquarium in japan
<tacirus> трансмишен странный зверь . я его установил и теперь он не щзапускается командой transmission
<tacirus> а у него есть  плагин шедулер7
<baronos> обновлюсь ка я до natty :)
<[Raiden]> вот тебя колбасит )
<[Raiden]> надоел дебиан чтоли?
<baronos> да чет я как в пещере реально на у10.04))
<baronos> [Raiden]: дебиан дома няшка стоит с гном3.4 :)
<mister_reese> baronos: че эт ты так?
<tacirus> баронос кудрявится
<mister_reese> baronos: а как же суперскорость?че ты там паникуешь то
<baronos> mister_reese: да че то ты все про пещерный век заикался, ну я посмотрел на убунту 10.04 и понял, что натти тоже гуд :)
<mister_reese> baronos: нафига тебе оно?лтс же
<baronos> да я тут запорол гцц
<baronos> mister_reese: та и вообще, поставлю д6 потом апгрейдю до д7 и буду там с влц2 и со всеми ништяками :D
<mister_reese> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-163Gdh9pl6g/UKMlGJzyPMI/AAAAAAAAoFI/gafMxjllIsE/s940/690285_14475277_lz.jpg
<[Raiden]> а.. в дебиане по ходу ещё влц1
<baronos> бэкпорт есть там с 2.0
<[Raiden]> ок )
<baronos> в натти фф16.02 даже)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35330
<Hanno4ka> вопрос на ночь глядя - за что вы любите линукс? и убунту в частности? просто стало интересно...
<skai-falkorr> я люблю пельмени и хорошие teh drama
<skai-falkorr> а линукс - всего лишь инструмент
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: может мы просто ненавидим всё остальное )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: лично я ненавижу всех людей
<Kyshtynbai> а прошью-ка я роутер.
<Kyshtynbai> си ю сун. ай хоуп.
<skai-falkorr> толь спать пойти
<skai-falkorr> толь не пойти
<Kyshtynbai> Прошилсо из-под виртуалге. я крут (мне повезло).
<[Raiden]> адреналинщик )
<Kyshtynbai> Пинг
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> artus: туд?
<artus> да
<andrex> он всегда туд) не спит не ест, бедненький
<Kyshtynbai> слууушай. не мог бы ты скинуть конфиг для нгинкса для клевого стримнга? а то я роутер удачно перепрошыл).
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358533/
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<Sergey_IT> чего так тихо? Все играют?
<artus> огай
 * tagezi учится
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну так поделись знаниями
<tagezi> #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 что значит #29 и SMP?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пока наверное наоборот будет )
<artus> tagezi, бросай учебу, запасайся спичками и солью, готовся к концу света )
<tagezi> это выскакивает по uname -v в мане написано print the kernel version
<tagezi> artus: эм.. у меня корочки инструктора ... хм.. короче по выживанию.. лишний груз мне ни к чему )
<artus> ну чем подтеретцо значит будет, если приспичит
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> artus: ты лучше на вопрос ответь, интересно же )
<artus> tagezi, http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-list/2005-July/msg05929.html
<artus> tagezi, support for multiple processors in a single system
<artus> tagezi, хреновый из тебя выживальщик если ты с доступом к интернетам не в состоянии решить вопрос , ответ на который гуглитцо секунды за 4
<tagezi> artus:  зато я ганбургеры умею из крыс готовить )
<tagezi> artus: спасибо
<artus> tagezi, предварительно взростив  пшеничку, обмолов, и напекши собственно самих гамбургеров? ))
<tagezi> artus: из корневищь комыша хлеб тоже ничего себе получается )
<tagezi> камыша*
<artus> осталось надыбать плантацию камыша )
<tagezi> под питером его навалом, на каждом болоте )
<artus> питер - островок жизни теплящейся на камышовых болотах ...
<tagezi> artus: а #29 я так понимаю номер сборки ядра, да?
<artus> скорее всего
<tagezi> artus: спасибо
<fdz> Всем добрый вечер! Никто не сталкивался с проблемой, что на Ubuntu 12.10 x64 с установленным Gnome Shell 3.6 не отображается раскладка клавиатуры? Всё что нашел в интернете - не помогло
<Sergey_IT> fdz, а почему у других работает?
<fdz> Sergey_IT: Я спросил кто сталкивался
<fdz> Sergey_IT: Я не имею понятия почему у меня она пропала
<tagezi> Sergey_IT:  другие просто не используют на 12.10 гш
<fdz> tagezi: что плохого в gnome shell на ubuntu 12.10? кроме этого, се работает отлично
<Sergey_IT> это же бета версия
<tagezi> fdz: процитируй мне тот участок моей фразы, где я сказал что гш плох
<fdz> Sergey_IT: 12.10 уже официально вышла месяц назад
<fdz> tagezi: ну а как понять "другие не используют"? есть ведь на то причины
<artus> потому что гш на убунте несьедобно
<tagezi> fdz: просто всех кого я помню на канале использовавших гш с него слезли
<fdz> artus: не считая этого косяка с языком, всё остальное работает отлично и без каких либо проблем
<Sergey_IT> fdz, это не лтс, значит бета
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: вообще это частый вопрос. Не работает не только у него.
<artus> fdz, ну если тебе нравится то играйся)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], надо же, в бете баги и удивляются
<[Raiden]> fdz: в гном твикере подергай добавление раскладки , может значек появится. Вообще я лично не в курсе.
<fdz> artus: каждый выбирает то что ему удобно и в данном случае я считая полным УГ Unity (не беру сейчас другие альтернативы)
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: я на ГШ)
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: о, к тебе и буду посылать
<Kyshtynbai> и альтернативы, кстати, не особо вижу). Юнити неюзабелен, компиз глючит как сволочь, в кедах два месяца разбираться).
<fdz> [Raiden]: Спасибо! Сейчас попробую. Я перерыл интернет, пробовал и флаги добавлять и в dconf смотреть и все равно нет результата.
<artus> fdz, я к тому что по результатам пользования гш адекватен в дебиане и совсем несьедобен в убунте ) но как говорится если ты альтернативы не щупал то не забивай себе мозг )
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, не придумывай - все юзабельны
<fdz> artus: только юнити и предыдущие гномы
<fdz> *перекур*
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: ну, видимо дело в моей видео-карте или дровах. Падает регулярно либо компиз, либо юнити итселф.
<tagezi> это пропоганда курения? )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну, у меня уже давно ничего не падает...
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже не падает
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: нормально всё юзается, ошибок нет
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: у меня печально известный мобилити радеон. Крайний раз юзал юнити весной.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, я на 12.04 уже год, кстати )
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, я с апреля) тока на гш. Ну да, дело в радеоне я думаю, может и не в юнити самом.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, у меня радеон 9600
<Kyshtynbai> а дрова? окрытые?
<Kyshtynbai> *т
<Sergey_IT> вчера кубунту на х1300 пробовал - все нормально
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, а других нет
<Kyshtynbai> как так
<[Raiden]> fdz: если не появится пиши на форум.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, найдешь - пиши
<Kyshtynbai> о_О лично ставил проприетарные дрова для мобилити радеон(забыл цыфру), почле чего заработали тридэ игры, но стал люто тормозить гномшелл).
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, для этих карт на 10.04 уже нет проприетарных
<Kyshtynbai> Нда? Ну, видимо, ты прав, особо не копал я. Впрочем, это не особо имеет значения лично для меня: юнити у меня глючит). И не только падения меня раздражают. Вот ты keepassx юзаешь например?
<fdz> [Raiden]: не помогло(
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а какие пароли там нужно хранить?
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: да, собсно, какие тебе нравяцца
<tagezi> а зачем?
<Kyshtynbai> От формуов-ящиков-рутовыхдоступов и прочее.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну каг? Память не резиновая как бэ.
<tagezi> ну, я молод ещё, и память у меня не совсем того
<[Raiden]> fdz: я кедовод. Так что лучше на форум. Или попробуй ещё под чистым юзером. Будеш ьпо крайней мере знать, баг это или проблема старых настроек.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, не юзаю
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а хранить то что всёравно отправляется в интерене на локалке, нафига?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не в возрасте дело )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: согласен, прости )
<Kyshtynbai> Она, короче, должна в терй сворачивать. А если её в юнити свнернуть, то обратно она уже не приедет. И этот баг лежит в ланчпаде с ранней весны, и конца ему не видно.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, так глянь lspci
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: в смысле? чтобы не забыть...
<Kyshtynbai> Sergey_IT: ась? это к чему)?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, видео узнать
<fdz> [Raiden]: Не получилось и под новым. В любом случае большое спасибо за помощь. Буду искать дальше
<Kyshtynbai> [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, для этой есть проприетарные
<Kyshtynbai> Угу.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, keepassx - последний апдейт в апреле 2012 - еще до выхода 12.04 - делай выводы
<Kyshtynbai> Та я ж не спорю). В общем, мне и на гномшелле хорошо)).
<[Raiden]> вывод - юнити кривое. У меня кипасс используется и нормально разворачивается из трея моего де.
<[Raiden]> 0.4.3
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у тебя ж кде, а для юнити не доделали
<[Raiden]> у меня оно ещё и в винде.
<[Raiden]> может это трей в юнити недоделали? :)
<[Raiden]> про то что юнити фактически нигде кроме убунту не используется я так и быть не буду упоминать.
<Kyshtynbai> weechat кто-нибудь юзает?
<[Raiden]> а просто добавление в вайтлист ничего не даёт?
<Kyshtynbai> Неа.
<Kyshtynbai> На форуме есть костыль, но у меня лично он не заработал.
<[Raiden]> пиши багрепорт на ланчпад, пуст ьнарод за него голосует. Может весной поправят
<[Raiden]> или голосони если уже есть
<Kyshtynbai> Есть уже, это точно, лично видал.
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то нашлось http://www.keepassx.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2405#p4431
<[Raiden]> может я поторопился с выводами. по поводу юнити.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], да не... ты ж кдеешник, а это диагноз ;)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> а может это справка с надписью здоров :)
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: это не то, не те журавли.
<Kyshtynbai> вот как это выглядит сейчас в (мамином) юнити: http://uppix.net/0/9/b/e1d42f44c5083092b6a3f576f064c.png
<Kyshtynbai> То есть даже пункты меню по поводу трея неактивны.
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: о_О
<Kyshtynbai> неплохой лаг, а?
<tagezi> эм.. он тебе отвечал в туже секунду или в следующую
<tagezi> а я в bashrc копаюсь )
<[Raiden]> почитай про zsh
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: ох лол, до меня ответ дошел за минуту))).
<tagezi> [Raiden]: дай с этим разберусь, потом уже буду дальше лезть
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> bashrc да, жутковат
<Kyshtynbai> да зачем тебе он?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну, с вичатом такое бывает ))) иногда.. хотя у меня больше чем 0,06 редко
<[Raiden]> в убунтовском башрц можно включить закоменченое force_color_prompt=yes
<[Raiden]> и историю увеличить
<tagezi> эм.. а как увеличить?
<Kyshtynbai> меня тут как-то по работе просили чтобы башхистори писалось куды бы вы думали? в сислог
<Kyshtynbai> Интересно бы для чего...
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: фз... если для того что бы пасти пользователей, ну так они и от туда смогут удалить, а ещё для чего фиг его знает
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: о чём и речь.
<Kyshtynbai> А если речь идёт о скриптах, то башу я предпочитаю перл.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai:  я чего-то не понимаю его пока, хотя гдело даже учебник лежит, покупал ещё лет 10-12 назад
<Kyshtynbai> советую так называемую lama book
<tagezi> правда у меня языки вообще струдом идут
<Kyshtynbai> "Изучаем перл" в чилсе авторов брайн д фой
<tagezi> это из-за отсутствия абстрактного мышления )
<Kyshtynbai> Очень хорошая и даже забавная книга.
<[Raiden]> тут как и с реальным. Надо говорит ьи разговоришся. Т.е. примеры надо писать, задачи изобретать или откуда-то брать.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Согласен с Райденом. Без практики никуда вообще.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, согласен
<[Raiden]> с реальынм забавно  когда смотриш ьсериал и понимаеш ьчто понял не перевеод, а приглушенный оригинал
<[Raiden]> превод*
<[Raiden]> тфу
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли
<tagezi> ну вот я вот такое догнал rename 's/\[0-9\]\*//' *.txt -v
<Kyshtynbai> Да, вариант.
<tagezi> а обратно не могу придумать
<tagezi> а.. и это ещё не доделал.. она только первую цыфру и звездачку убирает )
<Kyshtynbai> Еее бейба, я настроил себе стриминг видео сервачок на базе роутера! Теперь +1 усб порт (правда, расшатанный) и +20 к чсв).
<[Raiden]> у меня регекспы в заметках некотоыре и я не знаю сед, но с помощью примеров почти всегда что-нить придумываю )
<[Raiden]> у перла в данном случае  тот же синтаксис.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ) не, в примерах гугл как заметка сойдёт, нужно что бы голова сама варила
<Kyshtynbai> абсолютно, регексп он и в Африке регеэскп
<Kyshtynbai> Ну... регэксп эта такая тема, что её применять из головы имхо тяжело.
<tagezi> я вот сидел и развлекался с 3 файликами пол часа )
<[Raiden]> +1
<Kyshtynbai> Нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы пользоваться гуглом).
<[Raiden]> можно только какие-то принципы запомнить важные.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну.. незнаю.. я на некоторые задачи слишком много времени трачу из-за этого, хотя по сути 1-2 команды
<Kyshtynbai> ты куда-то спешишь)? Главное - сделано верно, и в срок, но в срок - не значит "спеша" :) .
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну.. это уже философия, но я чувствую как подпирает время... хочеться больше
<Kyshtynbai> А не лечь ли мне поспать? Риториечский вопрос.
<tagezi> снов )
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси). Всем бб.
 * Kyshtynbai пошёл спать до утра.
<[Raiden]> если поставить bash-doc , можно будет посмотреть некскольк опримеров в /usr/share/doc/bash/examples
<[Raiden]> если кто не знает
<[Raiden]> про регекспы правда там не будет почти
<[Raiden]> сам баш кстати тоже может немного редактировать строку, что наверное баян
<tagezi> [Raiden]: doc? он наверное тоже на английском..
<[Raiden]> x=123 ;echo ${x#1}
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> жаль.. но впринципе, нужно попробовать, может и пойму что
<[Raiden]> x=abcde ;echo "${x/abc/абв}"
<[Raiden]> мини sed
<tagezi> не совсем понятно почему echo "${abcde/abc/абв}" не полечается, почему там должна быть обязательно переменная
<[Raiden]> ну такая суть этой возможности. Резать текст в  переменной.  ВЫвод придется сначала в неё записать. ну или использовать не баш
<tagezi> понятно
<tagezi> прикольно и очень просто )
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-15
<Hanno4ka> всем доброе утро
<kraken> чечектотут
<VMV> Hanno4ka, доброе утро
<kraken> чет ни разу оно не доброе
<Hanno4ka> kraken: что там уже у тебя случилось?
<kraken> ну что мождет случится утром
<kraken> ставил на гавно мамонта 10.04
<kraken> так то быстро, но не с той видяшкой на 1080р мониторчик расширять стол
<kraken> потом чинил расход лекарств. пока нас тут не посадили
<Hanno4ka> охтыжкаквсесложножеж))
<Hanno4ka> пойду еще чайку сделаю
<kraken> true story, братка. тру стори
<kraken> я тож чаю хочу
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно ли в zabbix сделать общий график с нескольких машин?
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, как можно в ls -la вывести файлы по шаблону? например bigSort*.tmp только
<jlewka> а так как ты написала не работает?)
<jlewka> ls -la bigSort*.tmp :)
<Hanno4ka> ааа, а я  еж дкмамла тут греп нужен)
<jlewka> ну можно и через греп)
<Hanno4ka> теперь такой вопрос - имею вот такую команду ls -ogsh bigSort* , как из вывода убрать еще и права доступа? нужно только дата, размер и имя
<mva> признавайтесь, кто объявил конкурс на самый тупой вопрос? :)
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, awk ...
<kraken> mva: ну так призы надо раздать. а то срок годности заканчивается
<jlewka> ls -ogsh bigSort* | awk '{print $3 $4 }'
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: чего?
<Hanno4ka> ааа
<jlewka> там где 3 и 4 номера столбцов
<jlewka> mva, за то не скучно...
<kraken> jlewka: за что не скучно?
<jlewka> ну хоть о чем нить поговорить можно)
<jlewka> а то чего то не работается совсем...
<kraken> это ответ на вопрос "почему". а я спрашиваю "за что"
<kraken> ты ведб написал, что "за то". а вот за что "то"?
<jlewka> за ответы
<kraken> за ответы не скучно? как-то бессмысленно звучит
<jlewka> эх.. ну а что в нашей жизнии вообще имеет смысл?
<Hanno4ka> змм,.. еще один нубский вопрос можно?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, давай
<kraken> Hanno4ka: рискни
<Hanno4ka> как в этом ls -ogsh bigSort* | awk '{print $4   $5    $6     $7    $8}' добавить вывод какого-нибудь разделителя между колонками? ато он все лепит дпже без пробелов
<jlewka> '{print $4"\t"$5"\t"$6"\t"$7"\t"$8}
<mva> Hanno4ka: jlewka
<Hanno4ka> ага, вот оно ))
<jlewka> знак табуляции вставит
<mva> но зачем в ls -ogsh нужна "s"?
<Hanno4ka> я поняла
<mva> чтобы дублировать размер?
<Hanno4ka> я уже не помню, вычитала в хелпе этот ключик
<jlewka> кстати... у меня тоже привычка добавлять эт ключ... )
<jlewka> думал когда то вначале размер, а потом перевести его в человеческий вид)
<mva> на нормальных файловых системах он всего лишь дублирует то, что без него
<jlewka> если есть h то s игнориться по ходу
<mva> чего бы вдруг?
<mva> man ls, чтоли...
<jlewka> ls -ls pass*d
<jlewka> 20 -rw-r--r-- 1 amishin amishin 18615 2012-10-29 11:49 pass_ejabberd
<jlewka> ls -lsh pass*d
<jlewka> 20K -rw-r--r-- 1 amishin amishin 19K 2012-10-29 11:49 pass_ejabberd
<jlewka> размер то не дублируется второй раз..
<jlewka> в принципе h и без s работает..
<jlewka> а не понял
<jlewka> да вижу))
<jlewka> и в правду дублируется)
<Kyshtynbai>  Нету у нас гениев dd-wrt?
<kraken> Kyshtynbai: ток прошивки. вот купит аппле в качестве дочерней компании, откроет бар гениев и будут гении дд-врт. а пока ток прошивки
<kraken> надо линять с работы по тихому, наверное
<kraken> пойду на разведку
<jlewka> kraken, а как же любовь своего дела?
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, может тебе еще чем нить помочь?
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: пока не нужно, спасибо)
<Hanno4ka> чорд, не добавила условие выхода из рекурсии ><
<jlewka> гг
<Kyshtynbai> kraken: nginx запускал когда-нибудь на дд-врт?
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, а зачем? чего то типо прокси сделать хочешь?
<MrKritik> Kyshtynbai: а че openwrt не юзаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: хочу чтоб видео отдавал, только и всего через хттп
<Kyshtynbai> MrKritik: да как-то поставил дд-врт, не обратно же теперь флешить).
<MrKritik> Kyshtynbai: ясн. просто вроде у него пакетов всяких полно. может и у ddwrt не мало. не помню его уже
<Kyshtynbai> Еее запахало.
<Kyshtynbai> Конфиг у него, конечно, неэстетичный. С этими скобками...
<MrKritik> а роутер откуда раздает видео? файлы где лежат?
<Kyshtynbai> в роутере усб порт, в него воткнут хард.
<MrKritik> а. ясн. у меня dir-300 ) мне такое не знакомо )
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<Kyshtynbai> а гении скриптов инициализации у нас есть? Если удалить какой-либо скрипт из /etc/init.d/, то соответствующий софт и не запустицца при старте, правильно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: mediatomb нету для dd-wrt? хотя это обсуждение не для этого канала
<Kyshtynbai> JohnDoe_71Rus: не знаю, ещё не гуглил.
<SergeyIT> маньяк - с утра гуглит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: обедЪ уже )
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, ну да, не должен запустить, потому что ссылки в rc.S  буду битыми..
<kraken> все. валить домой домой домой\
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> Unlike many of the Optware packages from the NSLU2-Linux project, the nfs-utils package (kernel mode implementation) is not ported to the DD-WRT platform :(((.
<Kyshtynbai> Ох, не сюда. Пардон.
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> заноси!
<Hanno4ka> фух, написала свою мега программку, ща еще протестю на 4 гигах)
<jlewka> че за программка, что делает?)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: сортирует бинарный файл)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: в нескольких потоках
<jlewka> не понимать (((
<tagezi> jlewka: чего? она тренируется сортировать информацию в огромных количествах в несколько потоков
<Hanno4ka> хм... сисема даже не тупит) пока что
<jlewka> да далек я от этого :)  вот и огорчаюсь(
<Hanno4ka> даже не чувствуется, что что-то такое большое работает, только что временные файлы изменяются
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: на java писала?
<Hanno4ka> но пока до самой сортировки не дошло
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ага
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: хочешь исходники посмотреть?
<jlewka> я тоже не откажусью)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: я java не знаю..
<tagezi> были бы на си или с++ с удовольствием бы
<Hanno4ka> http://ubuntuone.com/0RfhSHWLfrnQ48X4T6xFvM
<jlewka> чет не открывается ссылка..
<jlewka> Could not locate object
<Hanno4ka> а, он еще не закинул наверное
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ты алгоритм сама придумала или откуда взяла? )
<Hanno4ka> http://ubuntuone.com/3JdOmwpU9StqaPmQYEKnlo
<Hanno4ka> вот
<Hanno4ka> короче программа получилась медленной, но не-загружающей-комп-что-невозможно-работать)
<Hanno4ka> но скорее всего потом еще подгрузит
<Hanno4ka> а можно, чтобы на консоли автоматом обовлялся выод какой-нить команды?
<jlewka> echo ?)
<Hanno4ka> echo ls -la так можно?
<jlewka> ну в баше можно проще, ls -la
<Hanno4ka> не, мне нужно чтобы выглядело типа top - раз в n времени обновляет данные
<jlewka> while true  then  sleep n  ls -la done
<Kyshtynbai> скрипт с цыклом
<Kyshtynbai> во, как-то таг.
<jlewka> ток за место then do
<jlewka> еще clear можно добавить, в качестве очистки экрана
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: нужно ещё директорию подправить, а то она будут /home/hanna/ искать )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а как?
<Hanno4ka> я вообще ниразу не писала скрипт (
<jlewka> вывод той папки будет в которой запущен скрипт
<Hanno4ka> а для echo кавычки нужны?
<jlewka> #!/bin/bash
<jlewka> while [ true ] ; do ls -l /path/to/file  ; sleep 3; clear; done
<jlewka> вот готовый скрипт)
<SergLCD> Есть такой способ: watch -n <период в секундах> "<ваша команда>"
<SergLCD> Правда не очень красиво, но иногда помогает
<jlewka> вот кстати, подскажите, а почему при вводе команды в консоли(см выше), после do ставить ; не нужено.. ?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну, вообще есть переменная окружения $HOME , но я в джава не селён, не знаю можно ли её туда подпихнуть... я так просмотрел скрипт, из-за обилия коментариев и схожестью с с++ чото понял, но ооочень мало )
<jlewka> tagezi, а причем тут $home ?
<tagezi> jlewka: а как в джава выглядит папка юзера?
<Hanno4ka> )))))  мой первый баш-скрипт ))))) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1360022/
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ты про программку? там написано на  fork/join framework
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: мой первый баш-скрипт был намного проще )
<jlewka> tagezi, хз.. я джаву ток пытаюсь начать учить)
<jlewka> tagezi, я просто к тому, зачем вообщем $HOME использовать)
<tagezi> jlewka: мне пока баша и с++ хватает... и так мозг выкепает переодически
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а из джавы нельзя разве выводить? В Си можно \r выводить - перевод в начало строки
<tagezi> jlewka: да не зачем.. просто я начал читать скрипт и воткнулся в то что для моего компа его нужно править, или создавать папки, ибо нет таких )
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, из баш скрипта можно убрать ; в конце строк, он нужен ток когда в консоли команду вводишь
<jlewka> )))
<jlewka> а мое чтение исходников закончилось когда увидел копирайт... терь гуглю )
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: ээээ, какой копирайт?
<tagezi> jlewka: ничего интересного кроме картинок по копирайту не выпадает, чо его гуглить то? )
<jlewka> @autor Hanna Eismant ... ну я так просто выразился... )
<Hanno4ka> аа, ну это же джава доки)
<Hanno4ka> а что там гуглить то? Оо
<jlewka> твитер, блоки, фейсбук :) Гугл о тебе много знает ))))
<jlewka> блоги*
<Hanno4ka> уау, сколько про меня гугл то знает Оо
<Hanno4ka> хаха, самого главного блога то он и не знает)))
<jlewka> жж ?)
<Hanno4ka> неа, блог девушки-программиста
<Hanno4ka> надо туда эту программку с пояснениями закинуть
<jlewka> http://aneiprog.blogspot.ru/ это?)
<Hanno4ka> а так в фейсбуке\твиттере\вконтакте не появляюсь
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: он самый
<tagezi> год уже не обновляла, ай-ай-ай )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: вот теперь сижу обновляю)
<helpmeplz_> как ШГ вылечить? буквы друг на друга лезут
<SergeyIT> шг - это хто?
<helpmeplz_> шрфит уродлив
<helpmeplz_> вс е   пр им ерн о   та к
<skai-falkorr> как он круто изобразил скриншот
<Hanno4ka> вот, блог обновила, можете поситать)
<Hanno4ka> *почитать
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz_: .fontconfig  , .fonts.conf  - если есть, переноси стирай в хомпапке. Делай релогин.   Выбери какие-то известыне шрифты, типа дежавю или либерейшена.
<[Raiden]> если не поможет, читай какие пакеты отвечают за отрисовку и пробуй переставить
<[Raiden]> и ещё проверь источники из которых ставятся
<[Raiden]> и ли ж иви вот т ак.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Hanno4ka> а у меня прикольный шрифт, напоминает рукописный)
<Hanno4ka> вот так все выглядит http://ipic.su/3Ig9
<skai-falkorr> ужжжасный ужас
<helpmeplz_> уу так это у меня еще царские шрифты...
<VMV> а хинтинг на разных мониторах по-разному выглядит?
<helpmeplz_> это легко проверить
<VMV> у кого какая степень настроена?
<VMV> у меня на ноуте средняя, с остальными просто ужасно выглядит
<skai-falkorr> VMV: yep
<VMV> либо тонко, либо слишком размыто
<skai-falkorr> dpi, качество матрицы и прочие параметры не с потолка отращивают
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, хочешь гдаза сохранить - меняй шрифт
<SergeyIT> л=д
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: сколько у тебя сортировал 4 гига?
<Hanno4ka> он еще думает (
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: это уже 3 часа?
<Hanno4ka> ;( ага
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: но зато систему не грузит савсем ))) а он там думает или висит?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: думает, видно как с временными файлами работает - я для этого и сделала скриптик тот)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а ты что, запустил?
<skai-falkorr> для нормального теста надо инка просить на серваке пустить:)
<artus> утра
<Hanno4ka> Оо
<SergeyIT> по-нормальному надо с 1Мб начать
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: оставит на ночь, по времени последнего изменения файла узнает когда закончил )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: не.. я уже большими задачами сыт.. перепишу на си.. потом попробую
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<Hanno4ka> так я тестила на небольшом файле
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а принцип работы и логика понятна?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: попросить инка.и через 15 минут закончит
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да, я догнал алгоритм, интересная идея )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: и там еще используются библиотеки для паралелльного программирования
<artus> че это вы тут делаете такое инетресное
<skai-falkorr> artus: сортировщик на жабе
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: эм.. вроде си поддерживает паралельные процесы
<artus> ужс
<skai-falkorr> artus: жаст фо фан
<artus> skai-falkorr, скорее жесть
<skai-falkorr> жаст жесть фан?
<tagezi> artus: Hanno4ka сортирует рендомный 4 гиговый файл )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: не, я имею ввиду джавовский фреймфорк)
<artus> извращенцы
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну жабокодеры любят изобретать улиткопеды на жабе:)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: эм.. я джаву не знаю (( так что будем делать так как получиться )
<Hanno4ka> а тут мне еще одну задачку задали - вычислить факториал 200, тут говориили, что чел пошел оперативы докупать из-за такой программки)
<skai-falkorr> 7.886578674×10³⁷⁴
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: калькулятор в моей убунте справился за доли секунды
<skai-falkorr> у чела 640 килобайт?
<Hanno4ka> ну не знаю, он наверное рекурсией решал
<skai-falkorr> ну так ктож тут ему виноват то:)
<artus> Hanno4ka, http://www.dpva.info/Guide/GuideMathematics/GuideMathematicsFiguresTables/FactorialTable/ дай ему табличку и пусть не мучаетцо :D
<skai-falkorr> я тоже иногда думаю, что надо дрочить двкмя швабрами вприсядку. только не делаю
<Hanno4ka> )
<skai-falkorr> 3.316275092×10⁵⁷³⁵
<skai-falkorr> чуть дольше заняло факториал 2000
<skai-falkorr> 1.81920632×10⁷⁷³³⁷
<skai-falkorr> 4 секунды на факториал 20000
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: если фибоначи через рекурсию решать то тоже получается дофига времени
<Hanno4ka> я поняла, в чем фишка этой задачки)))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: у меня хватило терпения проверить, кажеться, 65 число
<Hanno4ka> такое число просто ни в один тип не влезет) никакие long'и тут не помогут (вроде, не помню точно, сколько туда можно впихнуть)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/australis-windows-available-testing-work-linux-version-start-upcoming-weeks
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а можно кратко перевести?
<[Raiden]> сайт ай лав убунту, а скриншот кажись с винды
<skai-falkorr> там ж все по русски
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты не прочел новость?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> тестовый фф
<skai-falkorr> неа
<skai-falkorr> не тестовый фф.
<skai-falkorr> новая тема, которую хотят сделать дефолтной
<skai-falkorr> хромиалис
<[Raiden]> а.. тема
<skai-falkorr> пока вышла в венде, но в ближайшее время в линуксы тож выпустят
<skai-falkorr> и будет у нас два хрома. один от гугла, второй от мозилки
<[Raiden]> а я вот так делал. Правда через буквально час вернул заголовок окна , мне так удобней
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352987457_9057781_eec0f0fe79.png
<[Raiden]> расширение с кнопками вм + свойство квина умет ьубирать заголовок для любого окна.
<jlewka> е... меня в гугле забанили(
<jlewka> )
<Hanno4ka> за что?
<jlewka> да эт отдел маркетнга у нас балуется... работать им надоело наверно )
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: им надоело, что ты ищешь японкие порномультики через них?
<jlewka> за хентай, забанить Оо не.. он не такой жестокий...
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352987838_1089918_31fdfa0376.png
<skai-falkorr> эй эй
<skai-falkorr> спойлер алерт
<skai-falkorr> я ток вчера докачал серию
<skai-falkorr> и еще не смотрел
<jlewka> а что за сериал?
<[Raiden]> Революция
<[Raiden]> 1х8
<[Raiden]> я не в восторге от него. В окне  смотрю не отрываясь от других забот. Для фона )
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьнекоторое подозрение что отключение электричество отключило бы и людей.
<[Raiden]> наш мозг он нервов и уха по сути электрические импульсы получает.
<swex> [Raiden]: почему zsh?
<[Raiden]> комплишенов больше - в основном поэтому.
<[Raiden]> ещё у меня по табу включен курсор для выбора вариантов
<[Raiden]> как-то так. Комплишен по ключам и выбор курсором http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352988391_3935814_f3f7733d60.png
<[Raiden]> swex: ещё тут можно ман вызвать при редактировании строки и вернутся из него обратно к редактированию )
<[Raiden]> сам я правда это не использую
<swex> [Raiden]: клева
<swex> [Raiden]: давай yakuake!
<[Raiden]> из того что могу вспомнить ещё ест ьобщая история. т.е. я могу выполнит ькоманду и повторить её в другом терминале
<[Raiden]> не хочу, меня удовлетворяет konsole )
<skai-falkorr> нормальных парней удовлетворяют девушки...
<[Raiden]> для нормальных это слово не привязан ок сексу.
<swex> [Raiden]: как ты умудряешься с темной темой...я каждый раз перехожу на светлые после того как приходится читать доки в libreoffice
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а кто сказал секс?
<skai-falkorr> девушка может удовлетворить вкусным ужином
<skai-falkorr> заботой
<swex> skai-falkorr: чо за бред, только сексом.
<[Raiden]> swex: ну я в общем так же делаю.
<[Raiden]> Хм, ло
<[Raiden]> я читаю в основном в браузере в чатах и читалке книг. )
<[Raiden]> а для печати и подготовки документов наверное лучше иметь белый фон, согласен
<[Raiden]> вообще в темной теме тоже может быть белый фон
<[Raiden]> в области редактирования
<Hanno4ka> ой, тут пошли разговоры о сексе )
<swex> интересно, а откуда zsh знает все эти параметры, значит у него с дистром база идет, или он парсит man/info?
<[Raiden]> и про еду ))
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: хорошо готовишь? :)
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: вроде да, я вообще люблю вкусно поесть)
<[Raiden]> swex: я не вникал. Может и парсит.
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ну выдай нам свое мнение по теме
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: )
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а можно конкретный вопрос?
<[Raiden]> swex: в моем де есть 1 ньюанс. Тут цветовые темы отдельно темы виджетов и можно в удобном диалоге выбрать любой фон для поля ввода.
<[Raiden]> от темы*
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: любое конкретное мнение в пределах темы
<swex> [Raiden]: ну я тоже на кедах, но я плохо понял о чем ты
<Hanno4ka> ммм... темный фон очень хоршо идет на глаза - не сильно напрягает, но тут нужно хорошо подобоать, чтобы и не сильно темное получилось и все было красиво-читабельно
<[Raiden]> swex: если не нравится фон просмотра в какой-то теме, можно поменять http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352989453_1754434_03d0be8741.png
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: не. главное - мягкие контрасты. даже с серым фоном будет в порядке
<tech-desk> ахаха))))такой же цвет))
<tech-desk> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=0381905a804bd787e6d5a45699af5d58
<[Raiden]> )
<tech-desk> Похоже не так ли)
<swex> [Raiden]: чо за виджет погоды?  дада я понимаю, но ты покажи как выглядит у тебя LibreOffice.
<skai-falkorr> уууу. прикольная серия:) 2.03
<tech-desk> оптимально и глаза не вываливаюся)
<[Raiden]> swex: погода , плазмойд yawp , ест ьв репах и потом он включен в настройках трея.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352989707_1696626_b23a3dd96a.png
<skai-falkorr> кстати, финч до сих пор пользуется gnome 2
<tech-desk> я тоже
<tech-desk> мне что,плясать от счастья?
<scratchx[x]> а куда положить скрипт Lua для VLC?
<skai-falkorr> tech-desk: дык 2012. ты то слоупок.а он гениальный программист:)
<tech-desk> хм
<tech-desk> это все аргументы?
<skai-falkorr> а тебе еще надо?:)
<[Raiden]> на гном2 сидят несознательыне личности. Надо уже определятсья как жить дальше :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя может годик ещё можно пожить )
<swex> [Raiden]: thx
<tech-desk> а зачем нужен гном3 и кадае4 ?
<tech-desk> меньше ресурсов просит?
<tech-desk> или просто находится в треде?
<[Raiden]> больше
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну у него то система уже настроена. ему нет времени играть с непомуками:)он жизни спасает
<tech-desk> еще и больше...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не годик. только до 13.04
<skai-falkorr> когда 10.04 закончат поддерживать
<tech-desk> 6.0.5 вы о каком 13.04 ?
<[Raiden]> ) а.. Ая думал он не переходит т.к. нет времени править расширения на яве ) , оказывается дело в непомуке :)
<skai-falkorr> какое 6?сча 7 выйдет и не будет 6
<tech-desk> вот как только,так сразу
<tech-desk> ну а в чем плюсы то кде4 гномов3?
<openvoid> 6 недель до конца света а они о каком то 13.04
<tech-desk> ресурсов больше хочет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну его легко можно представить, как тайлингомана, но никак не кедераста или гномощелиста
<[Raiden]> есть слухи что от тайлинга мс давно отказалась. Да и я не понял особого кайфа - пробовал
<[Raiden]> произвольное изменение и передвижения окна как-то ближе
<skai-falkorr> у него 5 или шесть мониторов.одновременно. пожалуй, ему не нужно произвольное так уж.
<skai-falkorr> но он и с гномом2 справляется
<skai-falkorr> причем у него интересное расположение кнопок закрытия, разворачивания
<[Raiden]> ну, с кучей мониторов пожалуй соглашусь.
<[Raiden]> я забыл сказат ьчто в квине есть тайловый режим.
<[Raiden]> убег
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, [Raiden] убег так и тихо стало
<sonym> привет всем
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: довольна?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: своей жизнью да) а тихо как-то скучно
<sonym> у меня встроеная видеокарта с процессором.. как я могу активировать свою видеокату? какие дрова мне ставить?
<artus> березовые, а активировать на сайте микрософта можно
<andrex> какая видюха такие и ставить...
<andrex> ппц что за вопрос такой)
<sonym> у меня амд
<skai-falkorr> уууу.человек доволен своей жизнью:) впервые вижу такого:)
<sonym> а какая незнаю
<tech-desk> омг))) тру красноглаз прыщявый))
<sonym> как посмотреть?
<andrex> lspci | grep VGA
<andrex> нверно так
<swex> [Raiden]: у тебя тоже в трее дрожат иконки когда переключаются потоки вывода в pulseaudio?
<skai-falkorr> @voice tech-desk
<tech-desk> ахаха))))))))
<tech-desk> в цель)))
<Hanno4ka> открутить крышку и посмотреть)
<sonym> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9808
<sonym> вот
<andrex> tech-desk: учти 2 плюса нету)
<sonym> как её завести?
<tech-desk> да эт не суть)))
<tech-desk> все уже произошло))
<andrex> не не всё
<skai-falkorr>  неспортивно открывать крышку. распаять на транзисторы:)потом промыть в крови семимесячных ягнят и вылить на стол. они сложат название и модель видяшки:)
<tech-desk> ну не скажи))
<tech-desk> зацепило же)))) обиделся пупсик?
<sonym> короче от убунту фглрикс не встали
<skai-falkorr> ааа.так это было чтото обидное?
<skai-falkorr> прости:)я не обратил внимание:)обещаю в следующий раз обязательно обижусь:)
<sonym> убунту не тормозит но мне хотелось бы чтоб работали со своими дровами
<sonym> какие дрова мне ставить? легаси с ппа или с амд сайта?
<openvoid> амд с сайта обычно получше
<sonym> спасибо
<openvoid> но отваливались раньше при каждом апдейте ядра
<[Raiden]> swex: да, в 4.9 начали прыгать иконки. Пока нет лекарства. Дней через  18 выйдет 4.9.4 , в январе 4.10
<openvoid> сейчас не знаю как
<sonym> буду пробывать те которые с сайта
<skai-falkorr> @voice sonym
<swex> [Raiden]: а какие там у kubuntu правила про обновления кед? они 4.9.4 появятся в осн репах?
<openvoid> sonym, лучше попробуй всё поочереди, если заработает только одно - его и оставишь
<sonym> или зачем мне они..
<openvoid> если несколько - то лучше ппа конечно, они с ядром обновляться должны
<andrex> а мене плюсыг
<skai-falkorr> andrex: третья пуля - смертельная:)тыж не хочешь ее словить:)
<andrex> эмм нет)
<[Raiden]> swex: в основных нет. есть ппа кубунут бэкпортс, там будут все версии какие будут выходить
<sonym> а за что мне войс? бонус чтоле?
<swex> [Raiden]: да неужели, этож бред с таким багом оставлять людей
<andrex> !v > sonym
<skai-falkorr> ага. пробЫная раздача плюшек
<ubuntuhelp> sonym, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> swex: Ну напиши багрепорт )
<sonym> ясно
<[Raiden]> такова политика вообще дистров с фикс релизами. Версии прогармм крайне редко меняются. Конкретно в убунте сделан оисключения для фф и вроде для дров.
<[Raiden]> а за счет ппа она станвоится похожа немного на роллинг
<sonym> а какое правило я нарушил?
<skai-falkorr> sonym: искажение русского языка
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352990575_8491360_48616c9685.jpeg
<[Raiden]> минорные вообще версии бывает и обновляются. Но чаще делаются патчи из них для текущих версий
<sonym> нука посмотрим есть ли оно в правилах..
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Это знак согласия или что? :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: more or less:) и согласие и впечатление от того, как круто ты раскрыл нам истину:)
<[Raiden]> я раскрыл не вам , а тому кто спросил
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну ты раскрыл всем:) хммм... надо все-таки их пересмотреть:)
<sonym> скай ты явно бредишь..
<sonym> ладно пойду к родным немцам хоть там нормально обьяснят
<andrex> sonym: 2.6 а щас ты плез на 2.5
<[Raiden]> swex: бывают дистры котоыре не выходят с критичными багами, но там как правило софт очень старый. гном2 до сих пор, кде 4.3.4 и т.д.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: намек на шапку, демьян и производные?
<[Raiden]> полугодичные дистры могут содержать различные проблемы.
<[Raiden]> ну да.
<[Raiden]> каноникал кстати озаботилась этим немного. Теперь сборки формируются только с релизными версиями гнома и в весной будет дистр с 3.6 в итоге
<[Raiden]> хотя уже будет доступен 3.8
<[Raiden]> хорошо это или плохо гномерам судить. В моем случвае уменя ест ьппа )
<skai-falkorr> на гномощель есть ппа. а использовать в релизе то, что вышло только месяц до... учитывая, что фризы десктоп инфраструктуры происходят задолго до релиза гнома... в общем правильный ход, че
<[Raiden]> lts ещё неплохая тема. По сути получается компромис. Там не такой древний софт, но стабильность выше чем у полугодичных
<[Raiden]> кде там 4.8.5 и за 5 версий  4.8 ветки ещё выгладили как надо.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: плюс ппа для тех, кому охота смести пыль
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем да.
<[Raiden]> а для тех кто сам может бекпортить что надо вообще всё хорошо
<skai-falkorr> дык тар.бз2 рулит
<[Raiden]> в общем это то как есть. Можгло бы быть и иначе. Допустим разделение системы на прикладной сотф и ос. И  два репа разной интенсивности обновления версий.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<skai-falkorr> ну их итак около десятка реп
<skai-falkorr> 16, вроде
<[Raiden]> ну, они разделены по типу и поддержке , а не так как я описал )
<skai-falkorr> основной, секурити, бекпорты, пропозед (каждый по 4 разных вида пакетов. майн, рестриктед, юниверс, мультиверс) + каноникал партнер
<skai-falkorr> и эт ток стандартные
<skai-falkorr> 17 штук
<[Raiden]> ещё могло бы быть более четкое разделение на стабле и нестабле и правила по которым программа могла бы называться релизом. Допустим если за 3 месяца публичной беты багов не найдено - значит релиз.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тут сложно решить, что является корневым для системы, а что - сопутствующим софтом
<[Raiden]> в реальности всё более размыто
<skai-falkorr> вот эмпати. вроде сопутствующий, но гномозависимости могут попортить наутилус, если версии размазать бездумно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: единый хиг разработки, принципов выделения зависимостей и релизной политики спасет отца русской демократии:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: но это не для человеческих детеныщей
<skai-falkorr> *ш
<[Raiden]> эмпати у меня только смех вызывает. И печаль из-за того что кедоводы решили использовать ту же библиотеку :) Тут по моему ен важно будет оно стабильно работать или не будет. Просто неудобная крайне штука.
<skai-falkorr> ну фреймворк то нормальный
<[Raiden]> ну мб
<skai-falkorr> тем более, что копыто померло
<[Raiden]> я сча пробую кутим. А так почти всё время пользовался пиджином
<skai-falkorr> purple мож и получше телепати, но это субъективно. а вот сама эмпати с политикой гнома вырезать все полезное...
<skai-falkorr> удручает
<Kyshtynbai> а что же плохого в жаббере с айсикью транспортом?
<Kyshtynbai> кутим юзал давно, он тогда падал).
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: плохо, что аська не нужна, плюс ты никогда не сможешь очистить ростер от транспортных аккаунтов
<skai-falkorr> даж если удалишь аську и перечистишь всеми средствами
<[Raiden]> сча не падает, но проблемы есть.
<VMV> [Raiden]: у тебя в кедах минимизируется окно при однократном нажатии на заголовок?
<skai-falkorr> они все равно будут вылезать
<artus> skai-falkorr, небудут )
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: линукс юзал давно. он тогда совсем не запускался
<[Raiden]> VMV: нет
<skai-falkorr> artus: будут.
<skai-falkorr> artus: проверено
<VMV> блин, так напрягает...
<Kyshtynbai> skai-falkorr: самое забавное щто так оно и было).
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну дык не вылезают же, может у тя транспорт какой то неправельный )
<[Raiden]> что касается заголовка, мне нравится включать сворачивание в него колесом мышки. МОжно допустим на время свернуть или подсмотреть что под окном творится, просто крутанув колесо
<skai-falkorr> artus: может. но ведь это рулетка. никогда не знаш, какой транспорт правильный
<[Raiden]> VMV: Я думаю ты сам это включил
<VMV> нет, обнаружил что так делает только хромиум
<VMV> остальные окна нормально себя ведут
<artus> skai-falkorr, минус один, я не помню пас от аськи :D
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: roll up удобно:)до этого я юзал воббли виндоу и просто сгибал окошко с видео. а потом привык к роллу
<skai-falkorr> artus: а она тебе нафига?
<[Raiden]> VMV:  у меня при 1 клике ничег оне происходит как и в любом вм по умолч. Включая хромиум.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: )
<artus> ну нужны иногда , а когда инк падает - пичалька  )
<skai-falkorr> artus: я избавился от аськи после вуза:)
<VMV> я ставил систему с нуля, потом поставил хромиум, и вот он так работает...хз
<[Raiden]> у тебя в нем включен заголовок окна?
<[Raiden]> или что ты считаеш ьзаголовком
<skai-falkorr> artus: инку надо прекратить пить:)падать сразу перестанет:)
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию его там нет
<[Raiden]> в общем и хз. у квина есть куча настроек про то что делать с заголовком по разным кликам включая модификаторы, но все они глобальные
<[Raiden]> а у тебя 1 окно так себя ведет
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну все.залиты все
<[Raiden]> помимо скролл апа мне ещё нравится только вертикальный ресайз при среднем клике на кнопку ресайза. в компизе и квине так можно. В остальных не помню
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35335
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: выход гнома?
<[Raiden]> скайп 4.1
<skai-falkorr> аааа.откопал новость двухдневной давности:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вообще там 15 число
<skai-falkorr> ну я в блогах зарубежных толи вчера толи позавчера уже получил новость о выходе
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<[Raiden]> зато моя новость стабле :) за 2 дня небыло опровержений.
<[Raiden]> это так, шутка
<skai-falkorr> сразу после новости об объединении скайпоконтактов и винлайв чата в вин версии вышла новость о добавлении отдельного логина в лайв аккаунт
<[Raiden]> скриншот кстати в новости страшный, наверное с 10.04
<skai-falkorr> 9.10
<[Raiden]> те поносные заголовки мне не нравились. Сча лучше
<[Raiden]> мб )
<lolens> Ребят, помогите найти статью в интернете, более простую. Я чайник, ничего не понимаю... Мне нужно Intel HDA что бы ubuntu 12.04lts нашла...
<lolens> Или так помогите, пожалуйста.
<andrex> по идее она его уже должна найти
<[Raiden]> lolens: надо для начала определит ькакой именн окодек. Интел хда общее понятие
<skai-falkorr> нашла что?бублик?любовь?клад?немо?
<lolens> lspci поможет?
<[Raiden]> lolens: что за девайс?
<[Raiden]> может поможет или lshw \ hwinfo
<lolens> Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (Rev 2)
<lolens> [Raiden]: На вашу комманду вышел какой то ман :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> lolens: а покажи cat /proc/asound/cards
<[Raiden]> или стоп. лучше не надо. Если там что-то есть то находится
<[Raiden]> и если нет звука дело в опциях модуля или в донастройке
<[Raiden]> наверное
<lolens> Нет такого файла или каталога
<lolens> Вот я в параметры звука захожу и нет воспроизвести через ничего...
<[Raiden]> тогда плохо )
<[Raiden]> повиси на канале
<skai-falkorr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103611/no-sound-with-a-n10-ich-7-audio-controller
<skai-falkorr> первая ссылка
<Kyshtynbai> Как вы думаете, файлзилла кажет реальную скорость закачивания файлов? Какие-то странные флуктуации, от 2.5 мегабайт в секунду до 6-7, с чем бы это связано? Витой парой соединен комп с роутером, фтп-сервер - на самом роутере,
<Kyshtynbai> никаких других сервисов, жрущих сеть, кроме браузера и ирк не запущено.
<[Raiden]> lolens: чего-то нашлось. Если верить болтовне отсюда, то  последнему помогло обновления ядра http://askubuntu.com/questions/150215/my-sound-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04
<skai-falkorr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150215/my-sound-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04
<skai-falkorr> вторая
<[Raiden]> если это десктоп, хороший повод собрат ьсебе pf kernel :)
<deniska> Ааа, ядро само не соберётся!
<deniska> Собери его снова (:
<skai-falkorr> A previous installation changed /usr/share/alsa/cards/HDA-Intel.conf, i copied HDA-Intel.conf-ORIG and everything works fine.
<skai-falkorr> The modified HDA-Intel.conf did a remap of the hdmi device to pcm, thus XBMC could not find the proper HDMI Device.
<skai-falkorr> или вот
<lolens> Обновление ядра? Нет, я до этого не обновлял... Как то появилось само... Честно, ничего не делал...
<lolens> Прау дней не было... А потом появилось...
<[Raiden]> echo "trollmode off" >/proc/deniska
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> permission denied <_<
<[Raiden]> хаха
<skai-falkorr> @voice deniska
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q deniska
<skai-falkorr> permission granted^_^
<deniska> мдя
<skai-falkorr> метод димея еще никогда не подводил:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: учись взламывать и получать root доступ:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на ноутах пф в теории может быстрее жрать батарею. по крайней мере если таймер прерываний поставить 1000гц или больше.
<[Raiden]> поэтому я ег осчитаю десктопным )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: mind me if i'm wrong, but... а разве 1000гц не стандартное прерывание?
<skai-falkorr> я когда собирал - вроде оно было предыдущим у меня
<[Raiden]> не,  стандартное 250 или 300 не помню
<skai-falkorr> плюс пф мне экономило батарейку
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 1000 - дефолт, начиная с ядер 2.6
<skai-falkorr> 2.6.12 если быть точнее
<skai-falkorr> 100 было на 2.4
<[Raiden]> в убунте вот так: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1352995497_2700170_422ce7b852.png
<skai-falkorr> между 2.4 и 2.6.12 было 250
<lolens> skai-falkorr: 1ая ссылка не подходит точно..
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 32 или 64?
<[Raiden]> 64
<lolens> А по 2ой как я понял от [Raiden] нужно яро пересобирать...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я просто частоты для i386 (там указывается, что эт ток у них)
<[Raiden]> lolens: ты можеш ьскачать пакет с 1 из более свежих ядер с ппа, там по линку ест ьссылка. Если заработает оставиш ьили своё соберешь - по вкусу. Если нет, пойдешь читать ещё или писать ан фрум :)
<lolens> [Raiden]: Есть еще вариант перейти на Вин. Но эт не мое...
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну может быть в ванильном так. В уьунте 250 и даже было 100 в 1 из версий. Как раз что бы щадить батарейку. Ну а на десктопе это не существенно.
<lolens> и так переустанавливал 1-2 мес. назад. Куда новее то? Собирать пока не ришаюсь, вермени нет читать, что как и где...
<[Raiden]> lolens: может быть это лучший вариант, на самом деле :) Линукс даёт как бы вызов и популярно в определенных кругах. Но пофакту не всегда лучше :)
<skai-falkorr> инструмент нао выбирать по удобству и работе. если линукс работает лучше - твой выбор. если венда - это твой выбор
<[Raiden]> lolens: ну любое качай какое нвоее твоего. А там уже будет видно
<lolens> [Raiden]: В Линуксе, по-крайней мере в Убунту я нашел множетво удобных программ, по мне дак убунту лучше вин7, правда вот непосредственно е**я с конфигами и т д меня уже бесит
<[Raiden]> lolens: а у тебя ноут или что?
<lolens> Это просто беда нетбук, мало того что интел ГМА3600 проблеммы, дак еще и ХДА (
<[Raiden]> ясно
<skai-falkorr> ну так ich7 если... че древнее не нашел?ставь 10.10 или 10.04
<lolens> Сижу в основном в консоль приложениях и радуюсь скорости...
<lolens> если 10.04 поставлю на видюху даже не полноенные дрова как сейчас не встанут
<lolens> интел н2600 вроде...
 * skai-falkorr сегодня ставил 10.04 на старое железо.с такой же интеляшкой... странно... почему у меня встали...
<[Raiden]> может тебе не стоит просо старые версии убунты ставить?
<[Raiden]> если не устраивает юнити есть хфце и гном3 фоллбэк
<lolens> Я знаю уже на всем посидел... все равно юнити2д устраивает больше
<lolens> а 3д даже и не тянет
<lolens> у меня 12.04, это не старая
<lolens> на сколько я знаю...
<[Raiden]> ну понятно. на нетбуке юнити действительно никчему
<[Raiden]> а 2д больше нет. Поэтому придется делат ьвыбор рано или поздно
<[Raiden]> или менять железо :)
<lolens> Мне меню нравиться... Пуск)
<lolens> Комп я куплю, но пока не до этого...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну за 4 с половиной года может что и напишут новое. разор-куте на куэмэль доделают
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд для нетбука оптимально лхде, можно немного навести красоты, заменить панель. или хфце.
<[Raiden]> юнити 2д и гном3 фоллбэк тоже ок. Н опервое больше не существует, а второе перестанет существовать в следущем году
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: перестанет развиваться
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а юнити 2д существует. в качестве кусочка кода для убунту тиви
<[Raiden]> ну да, и собираться )  На старых версиях сидеть можно но не интересно.
<lolens> мнеб звук... а так все устраивает...
<[Raiden]> про звук уже всё сказано. Я бы сначала поставил нвоое ядро. собсно за это время уже бы поставил )
<lolens> ...кхм... там ведь трудно вроде)
<lolens> а автоматическое обновление есть чтонить вроде судо апдейт кернел?
<skai-falkorr> ага. невероятно трудно. надо сделать sudo dpkg -i linux* на скачанные три пакета с ядром
<skai-falkorr> ну 4. экстра сча отдельно
<lolens> а откуда качать?
<[Raiden]> lolens: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6-quantal/ - качаешь в 1 папку отсюда пакет с о словом all и все i386 (если у тебя 32бит убунта) , открываешь в этой паке терминал и sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<[Raiden]> и ребут
<lolens> спс
<lolens> сейаач попробую...
<[Raiden]> оно собрано для 12.10 но обычно заводится и для теста заведется звуковуха или нет сойдет
<[Raiden]> lolens: пакеты с ядрами всегда рядом ставятся, т.е. всегда можно загрузиться со старого, если что.
<[Raiden]> мс собрала скайп для лтс. Если кто-то хочет поставить 4.1  в 12.10 , то после сноса sudo dpkg -r skype skype-bin всё ставится.
<[Raiden]> ну или ждите
<skai-falkorr> ну или не нужен
<lolens> kflyj? c ,jujv? ht,enf.cm//
<lolens> ладно, с богом, ребутаюсь)))
<lolens> Безполезно.
<skai-falkorr> 90% китайцев юзает андроид
<skai-falkorr> http://9to5google.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/androidmarketsharechina.jpg?w=704
<skai-falkorr> а вот иос всегда было в заднице там
<deniska> 90% китайцев пользуются тем, что делают 10% китайцев :3
<skai-falkorr> даж симба была круче:)
<lolens> Ошибка: BrokenCount>0 - Обынчо это означает что зависимостей каких то нет
<skai-falkorr> http://pf.cyberarea.net/
<skai-falkorr> lolens: пробуй.тебе надо 3 пакета. all и два архитектуры
<lolens> да хрен с ним, се равно звука то не появилось
<skai-falkorr> ну так ты ставил другие пакеты, кроме ядра?в ссылке же рассказано много
<lolens> Я там генерик алл + все с И386 поставил
<lolens> Is the issue you are reporting one you encountered when upgrading Ubuntu from one release to another?
<lolens> И спрашивает, да или нет
<lolens> Интересно, что ему ответить...
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<[Raiden]> в делфьине есть поддержка вебдав, это означает что можно заходить например на яндекс диск http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1353000010_3738372_d5304e5617.png
<swex> [Raiden]:блин что за icon pack?
<swex> [Raiden]: не стандарт же? И что за иконка запуска кружок чумовой
<[Raiden]> где?
<[Raiden]> кружок сча дам, а иконки стандартный оксиген
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/762496/efc83c5a , http://itmages.ru/image/view/762497/eac85384  - целых два кружка. У меню можно иконку менять
<[Raiden]> а.. папка в фм зеленая, это уменя выделение зеленое просто. А так дефолт. На мой взгляд помимо этой темы для кде ещё подходит kfaenza с некоторыми дполнениями, для полноты темы.
<[Raiden]> остальное по больешй части неполный шлак.
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё тема с забавными папками, сча может покажу.
<swex> [Raiden]: да кружочки четкие
<[Raiden]> нет, сча не покажу )
<swex> 32Gb RAM это круто!
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> artus: Туд?
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Есть кто разбирается в Wi-Fi?
<Onkeltem> В общем у меня очень плохая связь с точкой
<Onkeltem> Причем ноут - держит отлично, даже телефон - всё, комп - вообще на алё. Пришлось даже роутер в комнату поближе поставить - и всё равно пинги до точки по 25-40ms
<Onkeltem> В компе плата Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter, драйвер ath9k
<Onkeltem> 1) Я с наскоку не могу найти в инете документацию по драйверу. Точнее - что-то такое нашел, но оно невнятное, никакой инфомрации о параметрах модуля
<scratchx[x]> мож антена отвалилась?
<scratchx[x]> на планшете такое было, роутер в комнате с планшетом а показывает 1-2 деления
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: хмм... было какое-то беленькре кольцо. Оно?
<scratchx[x]> разобрал пропаял все круто
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: я имею ввиду - шло в комплекте с материнкой
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: с роутером всё в порядке, говорю - телефон и ноут отлично всё ловят
<scratchx[x]> я говорю мож у карточки компа
<Onkeltem> угу
<Onkeltem> помню  что-то было. Кольцо с проводом
<Onkeltem> сантиметров 5 в диаметре... кажется
<Kyshtynbai> По-хорошему, попробовать с другой картой надо бы, наверное. А раз уж это стационарный комп, витую пару не кинуть ли лучше?
<Onkeltem> 2) Посоветуйте пожалуйста какой-нить нормальный монитор для wi-fi, который всё как надо показывает - сигнал, другие каналы, точки и всякое такое
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: вот только комп из офиса перетащил. Пока не до этого совсем. Плюс домашние не будут рады этому.
<scratchx[x]> airodump
<scratchx[x]> kismet
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: kismet с наскоку не запустился, что-то ему надо. airodump сейчас попробую, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, на форуме тема про эту карту недавняя и там ссылки на баг
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: на каком форуме? :)
<Kyshtynbai> ubuntu.ru/forum ай гесс
<scratchx[x]> блин  я вот все не решусь попробовать КДЕ или нет
<scratchx[x]> хз как оно будет по сравнению с юнити работать
<Kyshtynbai> а кто ж мешает сделать апт-гет инсталл кубунту-десктоп, созать юзера отдельного даже, и поюзать?
<scratchx[x]> да вдруг оно тормазить будет
<scratchx[x]> потом гемароиться выпиливать ее из системы
<Kyshtynbai> Переключишься себе в юнити
<Kyshtynbai> Зачем? Она есть просит?
<[Raiden]> когда страшно надо делать бекап или не делать
<[Raiden]> ну или знат ькак откатить
<scratchx[x]> и какие варианты отката есть?
<scratchx[x]> хммм впринципе у меня есть второй же винт с копией диска
<scratchx[x]> туда щя и замастырю
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: apt-get autoremove
<scratchx[x]> ну не всегда оно корректно все сносит
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: да ладно :)
<scratchx[x]> так как правильно кеды поставить? kde-full?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Чем можно быстренько удалить повторяющиеся файлы?
<scratchx[x]> т.е?
<Sergey_IT>  rm * и нет проблем
<Alagos> Есть много одинаковых фотографий, так случилось что они дублируются. Нужно оставить только один экземпляр.
<[Raiden]> Alagos: для консоли есть fdupes , для гуи не знаю.
<Alagos> О! Я сегодня сделал то, о чём мечтал уже давно. rm -rf /media/diskc*
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я его уже ставлю. А он удалит только дубликаты, оригиналы оставит?
<Alagos> [Raiden]: для него и гуи есть.
<Alagos> Вот только они не нужны :-)
<Alagos> fslint - гуи
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: что за версия kde у тебя?
<[Raiden]> 4.9.3
<[Raiden]> с ппа
<scratchx[x]> а из какого?
<scratchx[x]> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<VMV> [Raiden]: а у тебя хромиум использует системную рамку окна?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.3
<[Raiden]> VMV: да, у меня включено
<VMV> а если ты на рамку ниже системной нажмешь однократно, он минимизируется?
<[Raiden]> сча гляну
<[Raiden]> нет. У меня вообще включен режим таскать за любую незанятую часть окна
<[Raiden]> и при 1 книле не на заголовке просто появляется курсор с 4 стрелками
<VMV> это где такое?
<[Raiden]> сек
<VMV> вот! и при этом у меня миним.
<[Raiden]> я  не помню где , через несколько мин скажу )
<scratchx[x]> какого х... 3G с 500 кб/с скачет до 90 кб/с ???
<scratchx[x]> как бы егозастоблизировать
<VMV> scratchx[x]: print screen?)
<scratchx[x]> хаха
<scratchx[x]> да задолбал этот инет
<scratchx[x]> уххх хочу посмотреть мой любимый kopette
<scratchx[x]> kopote
<[Raiden]> VMV: в общем такая опция есть в стиле оксиген и кутикурве, настраивается в настройках стиля http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1115/h_1353006102_8098614_4f48e4759d.png
<scratchx[x]> kopete
<[Raiden]> попробовал отключить и эффекта как у тебя всеравно нет. сразу под заголовком квина окно тоже просто таскается
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: копыта перевели на 4кути , но у брали из кде в пользу  кде телепати. Примерно такой же ужас каки в гноме. Я пользуюсь пиджином или кутимом
<VMV> а если отключить системный заголовок и тогда ткнуть?
<[Raiden]> проверял ещё днем. тоже работает как обычный заголовок
<[Raiden]> какая у тебя версия хромиума?
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: а что то читал об этом
<scratchx[x]> типа глобальные аккаунты или как они там называются
<VMV> Версия 23.0.1271.64 Ubuntu 12.04 (165188)
<Alagos> А в чём смысл использовать мессенджеры?
<Alagos> А irc можно кинуть в weechat
<[Raiden]> Хм, у меня  22.0.1229.94
<VMV> а ты откуда ставил?
<scratchx[x]> Версия 25.0.1323.1 dev
<[Raiden]> у меня дефолт из 12.10 , в 12.04 у меня оно тоже постоянно стояло но такой проблемы небыло. Версия правда была другая, ниже.
<scratchx[x]> если вы про хром
<[Raiden]> я про хромиум
<scratchx[x]> аа у меня Google Chrome
<[Raiden]> сча гляну
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: а какие приимущества у хромиума перед Google Chrome?
<[Raiden]> угу из стандартных реп.
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: никаких, наоборот недостатки. Нету следилки от гугла и встроенного флэша.
<scratchx[x]> а зачем тогда юзаешь его а не гугл хром?
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю. ПРофиль уже настроенный есть и я на самом деле его запускаю как заппасной. Юзаю я фф, он мне удобней.
<VMV> а я ставил из ппа его
<[Raiden]> и какого
<VMV> сейчас фф попробую поставить
<[Raiden]> я например для временных ссылок использую панел ьизбранного. А в хроме я не могу закладку на неё просто мышкой кинуть как в фф.
<VMV> https://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F~chromium-daily%2F%2Barchive%2Fppa&ei=bj-lUKKCCJPO4QTmrIG4Bg&usg=AFQjCNFVurngtVtVCG14-m3KwZx1wDoO0w&sig2=kzzPIKv7tXXXpHJoxUZDBw
<[Raiden]> VMV: не похоже что из этого , там 18.хх и для старых убунт. Мертвый реп
<VMV> http://ppa.launchpad.net/a-v-shkop/chromium/ubuntu
<VMV> ага, соврал)
<scratchx[x]> хмммм Менеджер дисплеев по умолчанию
<scratchx[x]> хочет встать kdm
<[Raiden]> попроубй обновить, там уже 24х есть https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev
<scratchx[x]> а как потом вернуть lightdm?
<scratchx[x]> как они настраиваются?
<[Raiden]> VMV: а хотя нет, 24 тут https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev
<[Raiden]> или пиши на форум в раздел кде. Надоела твоя тема )
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: dekg-reconfigure lightdm
<[Raiden]> dpkg
<scratchx[x]> ага ясно спасибо
<[Raiden]> если ты ставиш ькак kubuntu-desktop оформление по идее лайтдм должно поменяться на кдешное )
<VMV> обновление не лечит...
<[Raiden]> примерно так http://kubuntu.ru/files/5_1.png
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь кдм с такой темой. Просто надоел дефолт http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/143130-1.png
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: я ставил Kde-full
<scratchx[x]> что то не так?
<[Raiden]> я так не ставил, можно и так наверное. Просто не поставится несколько пкетов которые используются в кубунте.
<[Raiden]> включая бутсплэш и т.д.
<[Raiden]> работа будет по любому
<scratchx[x]> да мне хотяб просто щя посмотреть как оно работает
<scratchx[x]> 100 лет кде уже не видел
 * [Raiden] спрятался на всякий.
<scratchx[x]> ))
<[Raiden]> если ставить сбоку на время, то так наверное даже лучше
<scratchx[x]> хотя я раньше был ее фанатом когда юзал генту
<scratchx[x]> Распаковывается пакет kopete (из файла .../kopete_4%3a4.9.2-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb)
<scratchx[x]> так он остался?
<[Raiden]> Хм, значит оставили. Я судил по кубунте, в  их пакетом копыта не ставятся
<[Raiden]> с их
<scratchx[x]> а там есть что то типа NM?
<scratchx[x]> для 3G мопедов
<[Raiden]> есть. Некоторе находят что криво сделано.
<pr0mode> всем ку
<scratchx[x]> ку
<scratchx[x]> щя заценимс
<scratchx[x]> хотя у меня мопед через удев запускается
<scratchx[x]> и стартует wvdial
<scratchx[x]> может и не пригодится
<scratchx[x]> просто в юнити такой метод плохо работат
<scratchx[x]> много чего думает что инета нету
<scratchx[x]> хотя он есть
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: E17 не пробовал?
<scratchx[x]> я когда то ее из свн собирал
<scratchx[x]> тож не плохая штука
<scratchx[x]> но бывает как обновишся просто жопа глючная получалась
<[Raiden]> ну когда-то давно. Я всё популярное +- успел попробовать кроме тайловых вм
<scratchx[x]> да я не вижу смысла их юзать на десктопе
<[Raiden]> может поэтому и в кде. Утомился уже пробовать
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это старость - хочется тишины и покоя )
<[Raiden]> я понимаю что есть и другие удобыне по своему вещи. Тот же опенбкс у меня не вызывает никаких отрицательных эмоций, ну может кроме того что 3д эффектов нет, что прежить можно
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны, то что я стал бы использовать из возможностей этого вм, в квине уже есть и ещё ест ь3д
<[Raiden]> и не тольк ов вм счастье как бы )
<Kyshtynbai> Кто смотрел (а то и читал) "Девушка с тутуировкой дракона"? Как там они блин в подвале в кабель врезались, снифер поставили и прямо магическим образом смотрят, как тётка на десктопе пасьянс раскладывает, хотя, казалось бы, при
<Kyshtynbai> чём тут лужков? Ну пишешь ты детектив, ну проконсулттируйся, у знающих людей, что можно, а что нельзя сделать...
<scratchx[x]> дааа еще в dm)
 * Kyshtynbai негодует.
<istorik_> Как посмотреть в 12.10 установленные драйвера или предложение их доустановить?
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: kdepim с гуглом щя дружет норм?
<scratchx[x]> ну там календарик...
<[Raiden]> не пользусюь и почтовиком тоже.
<scratchx[x]> да мне иногда таск манагер нужен хотелось бы с гуглом синкать
<[Raiden]> ну, я просто не могу ответить.
<scratchx[x]> ну ясно, проверимс
<[Raiden]> в качестве почты у меня thunderbird
<scratchx[x]> ну там я пробовал синкаться с гуглом тока события вроде
<scratchx[x]> а задачи нет
<scratchx[x]> так ну все встало пойду перелогинюсь)))
<[Raiden]> я тольк опочтой пользусюь
<[Raiden]> бб ))
<Sergey_IT>  istorik_, предложение где-то в центре приложений
<istorik_> Sergey_IT, в том то и дело что не могу найти в 12.10. В 04 находил
<scratchx[x]> taksss raskladku nado smenit
<Kyshtynbai> Нетриаиальная задача, кстати. Я минут тридцать искал. И то спрашивать пришлось.
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: systemsettings - устройства ввода
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, некоторые до сих пор не знают где это
<[Raiden]> input devices
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<scratchx[x]> да я пока что помню
<Sergey_IT> я англоязычны имел ввиду )
<Kyshtynbai> Полуторагиговые авишки стриминг сервер на базе нгинкса отдаёт на плеер нормально. Двухгиговые мкв - уже малость дуркует. Пятигиговые мквшки - адские лаги, смотреть нереально, это нормальная ситуация? Или можно что-то
<Kyshtynbai> потвикать, интересно?
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: да вроде не че не тормазит
<Kyshtynbai> То есть, оно, конечно, не то чтобы меня сильно волновало качество. Но судя по тенденции, скоро в более-менее низком качестве и легком вече рипать просто перестанут...
<openvoid> а где вы взяли легальный контент такого размера?
<Kyshtynbai> *весе.
<scratchx[x]> мне кде даже сказало типа выкинь батарейку ей пи...да
<scratchx[x]> прикольна
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: ты Nepomuk отрубаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: это вопрос кому)?
<openvoid> честному пользователю linux :)
<Kyshtynbai> на рутрекере же. там большая коллекция опер различных).
<openvoid> лучше стараться быть до конца честным, я считаю, если уж начинать пользоваться штгч
<openvoid> linux
<Kyshtynbai> Шо ж, торренты не качать чтоле?) а как жыть?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: я отрубаю аконади, непомук нет.
<scratchx[x]> такк надо что то со шрифтами делать(
<[Raiden]> в свойствах оформленя окна ещё можно нажат ьодванцед опшенс и убрать анимацию. Почти ничего не меняется, но процу полегче.
<scratchx[x]> как правильно шрифты настроить
<scratchx[x]> точней сглаживание?
<[Raiden]> у меня стоит ргб и легкий , а галку 96 дпи престал ставить.
<scratchx[x]> а сам шрифт какой?
<[Raiden]> Ну менялюся, дройд, дежавю... Сча стоит roboto  от 4 андройда :)
<[Raiden]> эти в общем , да и убунтовский неплох. Ещё можеш ьанйти шрифт оксиген если погуглить.
<[Raiden]> сам короче разбирайся.
<scratchx[x]> осталось приблуду для блютуса найти
<scratchx[x]> типа виджета или хз чечтоб файло на мобилку кидать
<Kyshtynbai> Ядро пришло.
<bosyi> качнул себе елементари ос
<bosyi> после аскетичной лубунту очень приятно
<Kyshtynbai> Ребут.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: эм.. какое ядро?
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: а вот у тебя на панели снизу иконки, как этот виджет зовется?
<scratchx[x]> чета я  подзабыл
<[Raiden]> icon-only , а в нашей локализации он ... ищи короче по Менеджер задач
<scratchx[x]> ага оно точно
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: 3.2.0-33-generic-pae
<Kyshtynbai> от такое).
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nzg57GUxW4&feature=related
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: прикольно!
<shenmue> если девушка завет на борщ придется ли ей переставлять винду?
<[Raiden]> как повезёт )
<bosyi> ты ж главное линукс паралельно постваить не забудь
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у тебя 12.04?
<Alagos> Подскажите, если у меня есть список путей к файлам, чем можно все эти файлы скопировать в одну директорию, при том что они находятся в разных.
<bosyi> терминал думает вечно когда ему даешь ls | grep *.iso
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: угу.
<Alagos> find . -type f \( -name "*MPG" -o  -name "*.AVI" \)
<Alagos> Я вот так ищу, находит всё быстро
<Alagos> Вот только как потом всё это скопировать куда надо кучей?
<[Raiden]> а что тут скобки дают?
<tagezi> Alagos: а в наутилусе в лом? )
<Alagos> tagezi: разбросано по разным директориям и их много
<[Raiden]> можно использовать -iname , без учета ренистра. Скопировать найденое будет...
<Alagos> а что делает -iname ?
<[Raiden]> find . -type f  -iname "*MPG" -o  -iname "*.AVI"  -exec cp () /папка \;
<[Raiden]> без учета регистра
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> вместо () {}
<[Raiden]> не туда нажал
<Alagos> ага, я уже поймал и исправил ошибку :-)
<Alagos> Спасибо, а то я что-то затупил, только что же читал про действия
<[Raiden]> xargs можно ещё использовать или цикл на баше
<Alagos> а я думал без скобок нельзя, спасибо
<shenmue> можно найти поиском и скопировать разом если речь идет об однотипных файлах
<Alagos> Я в этом не шарю, пусть будет exec
<Alagos> shenmue: тоже вариант! спасибо
<[Raiden]> find . -type f  -iname "*MPG" -o  -iname "*.AVI"  |while read x ;do cp $x  папка ;done
<shenmue> а вообще меня удивляют такие вопросы. как можно такой бардак в компе развести - нипонятно
<[Raiden]> почемувсе игнорируют графический поиск и правда загадка. Я думаю что его наличие  в гноме и способы юза не совсем очевидны )
<[Raiden]> раньше было переход -  поиск
<[Raiden]> а сча хз
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да нормально там всё ищеться и копируется, всё зависит от прямоты рук
<[Raiden]> ок )
<shenmue> кстати сам не знаю.  и даже не знаю что именно занимается поиском в гноме
<[Raiden]> вот!
<Alagos> Не то что бардак... Просто нужно быстро кучу всего отсортировать :-)
<tagezi> shenmue: мне препод слил папку, тоже 5 часов бардак приберал, там и дубликатов было полно, и просто битого
<Alagos> Хочу комп продать. Нужно на сервер сокопировать инфу :-)
<Alagos> fdupes с копиями мигом разобрался
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати тоже с эим трабла есть. Непомук ищет тольк ов индексе и в текущей папке
<[Raiden]> а kfind не все знают
<shenmue> хотя скорее всего мне кажется что никакого индексирования нету в гноме и иже с ним. тупо скрипт по маске фильтрует вывод
<Alagos> а как же locate?
<shenmue> а вот что в юнити тоже не понятно
<[Raiden]> в винде как ни странно графический поиск удобный, если попользваться раз 5.
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> в win8?
<[Raiden]> в 7, в 8 я ещё не ставил.
<[Raiden]> может и не буду
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне виндовый не понравился
<tagezi> есдинственное что мне нравиться в винде в отличии от юнити -это то что я мугу схватить файл и перетащить его куда угодно через панель и там бросить
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1116/h_1353014438_6133010_2c0c78171c.png
<shenmue> вот я не удивлён
<shenmue> снова кеды
<Alagos> Очень на винду похоже
<Alagos> А зачем такой изврат?
<[Raiden]> Это вин7 лол
<Alagos> shenmue: ты проиграл :-)
<[Raiden]> попробовал в кде кинуть на таскбар. Если программа уже открыта то кидается, а в закрытую нет
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в моем таскбаре
<Alagos> что же ssh так тупил... 20 сек ждать пароля - это зло
<Alagos> А как посмотреть через терминал какая директория сколько места занимает?
<Alagos> Ну вот df -h сделал, а дальше как? :-)
<Alagos> ls -lh не считает суммарный размер содержимого отображаемой директории, а жаль :-)
<[Raiden]> во ттакая картинка ещё у меня есть из винды. тест в 2 версиях винрара. Ос правда была в обоих случаях 64бит
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1116/h_1353015069_1501193_e929d06c8b.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Alagos: du -h  или ncdu
<[Raiden]> ну или в мс есть подсчет места для каталогов
<Alagos> Нашел вариант. du -hs директория
<[Raiden]> посмотрите лучше gdmap или baobab или в случае с кде k4dirstat
<Alagos> Спасибо, а чем они лучше?
<[Raiden]> Ну графическое представление, в гугле картинку найди
<[Raiden]> видишь большой квадрат например, значит эта папка жрёт место
<Alagos> а...
<Alagos> Так есть же стандартная утилита для этого
<Alagos> в ubuntu
<tagezi> стандартная и называется баобаб
<Alagos> а...
<Alagos> Семён Семёныч :-)
<shenmue> о чо вспомнил
<shenmue> я ж хронокрос не прошел
<Alagos> о_О
<Alagos> А как это связано?
<shenmue> связанно с чем?
<Alagos> Ну с баобабом :-)
<shenmue> никак
<shenmue> хотя в игре есть растения конечно но не помню был ли среди них баобаб
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> конечно лихо там закрутили особенно с призывом
<shenmue> я про боевую систему если чо
<[Raiden]> интересно почему баобаб. папки растут как плоды дерева?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> к4дирстат понятно, а вот баобаб... Надо было поиск файлов назвать кактусом.
<[Raiden]> или фикусом )
<[Raiden]> [02:04:04] Atterratio: Ходят слухи, что самый быстрый способ найти решение по проблеме X в linux, это зайти в тред linux vs windows и написать: «Linux говно потому что в нем не работает X...»
<shenmue> ну это универсальный способ решения любой проблемы
<shenmue> а во вторых я хотел спорить в таких темах но в стиле "аргумент вс аргумент ". но такого не бывает. обычно пишут виндузятники что у нас нет фотошопа и переходят на личности
<shenmue> да и то большинство участвующих в таких тредах юзали только одну ос.
<Alagos> Для начала срача достаточно слова Mac OS в теме
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-16
<jumbo_jives> ну что тут у вас происходит?
<jumbo_jives> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/11/15/redbull/
<jumbo_jives> ааааааа боже мой
<jumbo_jives> 8 серия 6 сезона TBBT просто офигенна:))
<VMV> всех с утром!
<NoOova> Всем доброго утра!
<tacirus> a toi le mem
<VMV> NoOova: доброго!
<tacirus> la meme shose
<VMV> посмотрите плз, только у меня на kde-look.org ошибка?)
<marshal> isup.me
<marshal> посмотри сам
<VMV> так он не лежит, там какая-то ошибка
<SergLCD> У меня тоже kde-look.org выдал internal error
<VMV> SergLCD: thnx
<Hanno4ka> ку
<marshal> Hanno4ka: ну ку, коль не шуткуешь
<NoOova> Народ как настроить интерфейс у Gwibber?
<NoOova> в меню нету никаого пункта для выбора темы
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, ну что, втоя программка закончила работу?)
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: я нафиг вырубила ее)
<jlewka> ы))))
<jlewka> а можешь ссыль дать почитать про то что ты делала вообще
<jlewka> чет не очень понимаю что значит сортировать бинарный файл
<NoOova> what happens with http://gnome-look.org ?
<NoOova> не на тот канал
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, что такое lirc? я ту кеды ставлю, вот просится настроить
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: можнопочитать в блоге, я там попыталась объяснить (хотя и не очень получилось) - http://aneiprog.blogspot.com/2012/11/1.html
<mayday> lirc - Infrared Remote Control
<tech-desk> хеллоу красные глаза)
<tech-desk> рабы третьечетвртых кедогном)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего всех на темы потянуло?
<tech-desk> темы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гном лук
<tech-desk> вы о чем)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tech-desk: уже 3 человек про работу http://gnome-look.org спрашивает
<tech-desk> меня тоже в список включили?
<SergeyIT> к зиме народ готовится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: картинки со снеговиками на рабочий стол ишут?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, в кедах по снегу холодно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: такие наверно подойдут http://www.itsnotforgirls.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Supra-Society-Black-Wool-Snowflake-162.75.jpg
<SergeyIT> гномы в деревянных башмаках ходили, вроде бы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это кеды )
<SergeyIT> это новодел, не поймешь что (
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, хм.. а я то думал что сорировались  0 да 1 ...
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: )
<tacirus> Вот и обед у меня
<Hanno4ka> gde v kde nastroit' pereklu4enie raskladok?
<SergeyIT> tacirus, Руки помыл?
<tacirus> Я на обеде не ем
<tacirus> у мня два приема пищи : утром перед работой и вечером после нее
<SergeyIT> tacirus, тогда это перерыв
<tacirus> вечером это может быть множественный ужин
<tacirus> у меня перерыв целый час
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> у меня ужин выглядит так: array("прием пищи",["прием пищи"],["прием пищи"][,"прием пищи"])
<VMV> Hanno4ka: в настройках системы в утройствах ввода
<tacirus> Чего вы все в кедах по помещениям ходите. Плра переобуваться в тапочки
<tacirus> Я вот всегда обувь снимаю и ношу сланцы в офисе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: бахилы?
<tacirus> их у зубного в пяницу примерялъ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот такие ) http://trinixy.ru/pics5/20121116/hobbit_06.jpg
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> слет гномчих
<JohnDoe_71Rus> съемки хоббита
<SergLCD> tacirus: Что за дивная графическая облочка - сланц?
<tacirus> Она обычно помещается на стопы ног. зимой предварительно стопы оборачиваются в прослойку - носки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: если "оборачиваются" то в портянки
<VMV> nepomuk вообще нужная штука? у меня уже пару дней файлы индексирует
<tacirus> не, мои не похожи на портянки, а когда становятся, я от них избалвюсь
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, чисто ради прикола.... cat rtrtrt | sed -u -r 's/\ //g;s/(.)/\1\n/g'  | sort -idf | tr '\n' ' '| sed -u 's/\ //g'
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, команда делает тоже самое что твоя прога)
<jlewka> правда скок времяни уйдет... )
<jlewka> на 4 мб ушло 26 сек
<Hanno4ka> а что с http://kde-look.org/ случилось?
<andrex> а это ты у райдена спроси
<Hanno4ka> или это только у меня так?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а почему именно у него?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего у них что то с базой.
<andrex> угу
<Hanno4ka> вот, а я только на кеды перешла, и тут никак не могу темки настроить (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: изкоробки недостаточно тем для первоначального выбора?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет, я оотудаа помнится клевые темки ставила, хочу снова их
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если ставила и хома осталась цела они должны быть в хоме
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: это было на сусе) так что не осталось
<tacirus> как зупустить прогу для записи стандатную для гнома?
<tacirus> а то я не знаю ее названия
<tacirus> и из Осама хз как запустить иначе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> записи чего?
<Hanno4ka> ) а я сделала в 2 строчки 5 рабочих столов))
 * JohnDoe_71Rus не знает куда деть 4
<Hanno4ka> основной, дополнительный, интернет, игры, медиа
<skai-falkorr> мне 4х хватает
<skai-falkorr> инет, консоль, торренты, остальное
<Hanno4ka> ну, снова запустила свою программку, только уже на 2 гига) посмотрим, что будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: достать торент-качалку из трея для добавления закачки не вариант? нужен отдельный стол
<baronos> нужен для торрента свой стол обязательно
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну там не ток достать. там еще наблюдать в скейле, не провисла ли скорость
<skai-falkorr> 3жи момедка жеж
<skai-falkorr> туда сюда доставать - надоест
<skai-falkorr> иногда вместо торрентокачалки там мертвая говядина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: эм, коньки либо любая другая отображалка трафика. хочешь на панель, хочешь на стол слоем
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: и сворачивать окна?
<skai-falkorr> или приближаться к экрану, чтобы рассмотреть, что там на панельке навертелось?
<skai-falkorr> зрение не позволит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: http://postimage.org/image/nqzims8oh/ переходный период. внизу gkrellm вверху конки. gkrellm резервирует под себя область на экране, окнами не перекрывается. с коньками такой фокус пока не получается
<skai-falkorr> опять таки
<skai-falkorr> у меня не 27 дюймовый монитор, чтобы место резервировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это с 15" ноутбука скрин. места хватает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наврал, с 23" моника. но на ноуте так же в углу gkrellm висит
<skai-falkorr> у меня 13"
<skai-falkorr> и каждый сантиметр мне нужен
<SergeyIT> есть люди, которым всегда всего не хватает - скорости проца, памяти, дисков, мониторов, размеров экрана.... доволен только тот, кому хватает
<Hanno4ka> мне хватает)
<skai-falkorr> мне хватает
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а зачем 5-ый раб. стол? )
<Hanno4ka> я раньше тоже любила раньше ставить всякие там системные мониторы, но потом обратила внимания, что на них не смотрю даже. тепперь у меня на рабочем столе всегда пусто (в винде даже карзинки нету)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: там медиаплеер висит, видео и вообще манипуляции с медиа проводятся там (копирование, поправка тегов etc)
<tacirus> Вот и я думаю, что зачем мне всякие мониторы7 я никогда рабочий стол не вижу, кроме старта системы
<tacirus> А если нужно терминал и хтоп всегда здесь
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: а если еще и гебрация.. то вообще раз в пол-года увидишь этот стол)
<tacirus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: достать/вернуть в трей или переключить/вернуть рабочий стол. разницы нет. телодвижения
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: переключать столы можно клавишами зато)
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: давай посчитаем. переключится на другой рабочий стол - один хоткей.набирается любой свободной рукой. развернуть из трея - это через худ или мышой вызывать
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну и что проще?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: плюс я смотрю через скейл, когда переключаю окна
<skai-falkorr> тобиш переключаю и параллельно смотрю что там как дела
<skai-falkorr> ну и главное
<Hanno4ka> причем приложения открыты - их видно (как там эта штука называется) в "показать все приложения всех столов"
<skai-falkorr> ответь мне, чем тебе мешает то, что у меня на одном из столов развернут торрент?
<skai-falkorr> чем оно тебе так мешает, что ты пытаешься убедить меня, что сделать неудобно мне - это высшее благо для меня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне не мешает. мне непонятно зачем куча столов
<skai-falkorr> ну я тебе сказал. по задачам
<skai-falkorr> уменьшает количество необходимых телодвижений
<Kyshtynbai> зачем на клавиатуре столько кнопог? можно же мышью по виртуальной щёлкать, и рука целая свободна!
<baronos> точнее мышедвижений ;)
<skai-falkorr> зачем в прогах куча кнопок? нужна же только одна - сделать зашибись:)
<Hanno4ka> давайте не будем про "мегазашибись"-кнопки. это ну очень больная тема(
<skai-falkorr> ну для жабокодеров это всегда так было:)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: не надо обзываться
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ты не кодишь на жабе?
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: я разрабатываю на java :Р
<skai-falkorr> depends on what i see... ты кодишь:)
<skai-falkorr> я видел, как ты тут что выделывала с сортиратором:)
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: а что? а я ничо, просто его немного поковыряла /вилочкой в глаз/
<skai-falkorr> ковырятор:)
<SergeyIT> подотряда вилкоглаз )
<skai-falkorr> сержант ковырятор из подразделения вилкоглаза
<Hanno4ka> хД
<skai-falkorr> привыкай:)мы добрые такие. тебе понравится
<Hanno4ka> может, вас тоже поковырять вилочкой?
<VMV> ура, kde-look заработал)
<baronos> вилка это супер-оружие, аккуратней с ней
<andrex> не ложка круче
<baronos> andrex: тсс, не выдавай секретную информацию :)
<andrex> да её столько секретной, что уже путаеш секретное и не секретное xD
<Hanno4ka> а кружкой слабо? в стиле риддика
<andrex> да я и чашкой смогу
<Redfield> а хуем сумеете ? :)
<andrex> опа
<Redfield> ага
<andrex> !op | Redfield
<ubuntuhelp> Redfield: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Redfield> дятел =)
<andrex> Продолжай в томже духе и получеш вечный бан
<SergeyIT> я бы сразу вечный дал... при дамах то (
<Redfield> ну так что сможете членом уебать ? =)
<Redfield> никчёмные беспощадные правила
<andrex> спят усталые опы, долго спят...
<Redfield> да ебать все правила в рот ...
<Redfield> надоело это ональное огораживание
<Redfield> ну что языки в задницы спрятали ?
<Redfield> andrex, почему стразу же настучал опам ?
<Redfield> ты веришь в какие то правила или прос лижешь анус ?
<andrex> !rules > Redfield
<ubuntuhelp> Redfield, please see my private message
<Hanno4ka> !op тут нарушают гармоничнсть бытия убунтариев
<Redfield> этими правилами можно лишь подтерется !
<Redfield> непонятно кем и нафига придуманые
<Redfield> гармоничность =)
<Hanno4ka> а кто там вчера показывал черные /или просто темные/ кеды? можно еще посмотреть?
<VMV> Hanno4ka: это наверное рэйдена были)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: вот такие я сегодня показывал http://www.itsnotforgirls.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Supra-Society-Black-Wool-Snowflake-162.75.jpg
<Hanno4ka> ) не, не эти
<VMV> вот эти https://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1114/h_1352898947_3533295_7c475c80b9.png
<tech-desk> Ооо)) к старой теме решили вернуться?
<tech-desk> а где главный красноглаз?
<VMV> https://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1114/h_1352899694_7182709_a21cd67e4b.png вот еще его
<Redfield> кто ?
<MrKritik> а мне вот cinnamon как UI понравился.
<baronos> конь
<Redfield> кто главный красноглаз ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Redfield: человек животное задавленное рамками социальных условностей
<andrex> я его заигнорил чтоб глаза не мозолил)
<Redfield> <JohnDoe_71Rus> неу а ты анальный раб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пруф?
<Hanno4ka> VMV: а что у тебя за панелька - это кде-шная или какой =-нить карио-док?
<VMV> это не мои скрины, это Рэйдена
<Redfield> какой тебе пруф ещё надо , то что ты потокаешь правилам этим никчёмным делает тебя нальным рабом тех дибилов что установили тут правила
<VMV> он вчера показывал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Redfield: а кто ты?
<VMV> по-моему это док какой-то)
<Redfield> я тот кому ненравитс что ему указывают как где общатся
<Redfield> и что где говорить
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: так что там у тебя за панелька?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кдешная у него вроде как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Redfield: заведи блоГ
<Redfield> нафига мне это ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шоб було
<Redfield> я прихожу сюда чтобы свободно говорить что думаю , а мне навязывают какие то ебучие правила
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не приходи. никто не звал.
<VMV> подскажите мне плиз, где настроить mc так, чтоб он открывался как бы с сохранением сеанса, в той же папке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потребность самовыразиться, распушить павлиний хвост
<SergeyIT> и нагадить
<Redfield> бредятина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: самовыражаются по разному. кто новый материал в лаборатории придумает. кто самое большое колесо обозрения построит
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, да я про этого .... из набережных челнов (
<skai-falkorr> baronos: кого?
<skai-falkorr> ааа
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user Redfield ну и иди туда, где нет "ебучих" правил
<locodir-user> добрый день.
<locodir-user> Возникла проблемка с подключением к сети на ubuntu 10/10. При подключении выдает ошибку не удалось присоединить местоположение не удалось получить список доступных ресурсов
<locodir-user> с винды ресурсы машины с убунтой нормально видны.
<locodir-user> Подскажите в чем может быть косяк
<locodir-user> ?
<Poehavshiy2> пошол ты на хуй скай фалькор
<Poehavshiy2> чудовище б
<SergeyIT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<andrex> он венулся)
<Poehavshiy2> вызывай долбоеёбов )
<locodir-user> ?
<andrex> !smb > locodir-user
<ubuntuhelp> locodir-user, please see my private message
<andrex> locodir-user: фаервол может блочит на винде ещё
<Poehavshiy2> вызывайте голых баб
<andrex> Poehavshiy2: успакойся уже
<skai-falkorr> @devoice Poehavshiy2
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну каникулы у них:)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: не обижай его
<locodir-user> да с виндой то как раз проблем нет. Есть 13 машина на убунте. Все пашут норм. Винда тоже все машины видет.
<skai-falkorr> @kick Poehavshiy2
<locodir-user> А вот одна седня выбилась и не видет нихрена ресурссов. хотя пингует все
<locodir-user> самбу уже пробовал пересаживать
<andrex> смотри ссыль что бот дал
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *!*@*46.147.*
<locodir-user> какую ссыль?
<andrex> аа ну да
<andrex> !smb | locodir-user
<ubuntuhelp> locodir-user: Инфо по Samba тут: http://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<locodir-user> 404 ошибку выдает
<andrex> !samba | locodir-user
<ubuntuhelp> locodir-user: программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<andrex> надо править, да ещё и на 9 ку ссыль была(
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну дай живую сцылошко
<skai-falkorr> в формате goo.gl
<locodir-user> буду пробовать. Спасибо за направление :)
<andrex> skai-falkorr: тока на инглише http://goo.gl/CDbVh http://goo.gl/EVXOX
<skai-falkorr> andrex: для которой?смб?
<andrex> ну там 1 для 10.4 2 для 12.4 а для какой именно чёт ненаписано)
<andrex> самбы
<andrex> точнее наоборот 1 для 12.4 а вторая 10ю4
<andrex> это для !smb если чего
<Hanno4ka> у кого-нибудь есть идеи дл небольшой программки? на дня 2-3 эдак...
<andrex> щас дам идею...
<Hanno4ka> andrex: только учти, что я новичок и на джава пишу)
<andrex> а ну тогда недам
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а что ты хотел?
<andrex> облачная передача файлов клиент|1234 клиент|4321 )
<andrex> это я тока подумал, но мене ненужно такое)
<Kyshtynbai> Так. Хлопцы, а в баше есть команда, которая аргументом принимала бы каталог или файл или ссылку, а выводила бы что это такое -каталог, файл или б-г занет что ещё.
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<Kyshtynbai> file это называется, оказываецца.
<jlewka> ага)
<jlewka> не успел)
<Kyshtynbai> я ж помню, что что-то такое было)),
<Kyshtynbai> только я сначала на whatis подумал.
<jlewka> хм... не знал что такое есть)
<Kyshtynbai> она описание команд даёт. типа что делает та или иная.
<Kyshtynbai> Ненавижу маны без экзамплов...
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: здарова, какакя то хрень в кде со звуком
<scratchx[x]> не работает
<Kyshtynbai> Что-то я застрял. Есть каталог, в нём - подкаталоги(а в них ещё каталоги). Как бы сделать так, чтобы скрипт прошел по всем подкаталогам верхней директории и выполнил в каждом одну команду (unzip)?
<Kyshtynbai> man find походу надо делать...
<jlewka> find пробывал?)
<Kyshtynbai> Блин)) что-то мы с тобой в унисон сегодня))).
<jlewka> find -iname "zip$" xargs unzip {} \;
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, попробую, ещё и разобраться мне нужно, как именно это работает. Тут он я так понимаю привязан к расширению .zip? мне нужно чтобы команда просто шла по каталогам и выполняла команду, безотносительно есть там такие файлы
<Kyshtynbai> или нет. Приду домой, буду думать, но всё равно спасибо за идею!
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, а зачем?
<Kyshtynbai> теоретезирую, по большому счёту... впрочем, я щас подумал, так тоже сойдёт).
<Kyshtynbai> find . -type d | xargs ls
<Kyshtynbai> вот што мне надо было.
<Kyshtynbai> вместо ls подставить что угодно.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gentoo/8478102/page3?lastmod=1353073459638#comment-8479016
<[Raiden]> точнее вот http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gentoo/8478102
<Hanno4ka> ммм... очень интерсно... а что такое udev?
<baronos> !udev
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='udev'
<andrex> непорядок
<Hanno4ka> и с этим творится идиотизм? это очень-оень печально (. надеюсь, что форк будет стабильным
<[Raiden]> да может это не страшно всё. Гном же приняли, а пишет его та же команда из шапки.
<[Raiden]> изменения на самом деле всегда пугают. )
<[Raiden]> и плохоие и не очень
<baronos> меня только трей в 3.6 напугал, теперь жду более разумного поведения контекстного меню сторонних приложений в гном3.8 :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а вот и генератор помех
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> я ж говорил, какой то генератор помех,а ожерелья работают в противофазе
<[Raiden]> Меня напугало чуть больше вещей.  Хотя должен признать что в принципе пользоваться им можно
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а ты про сериал.
<[Raiden]> Мне кажетя он достаточно далеко от науки с первых кадров. Так что особо не пучь мозг.
 * Hanno4ka полша запасаться кофеем и печенюшками
<lolens> Ребят, вчера проблемку не мог решить с Интел ХДА, дак вот если кому интересно, поставил LinuxMint проблем с дровами не оказалось, все работает... Дрова на видюху ГМА3600 встали как то нехотя, но все же...
<lolens> Вот только один вопрос: Смотрел скрины Минта корица, там такая замечательная панелька (<super>), а у меня как класическая в Gnome, почему так?
<[Raiden]> а по моему там как раз закос на классическую панель, только менее удобную )
<lolens> (LinuxMint cinnamon)
<[Raiden]> покажи что смотрел
<lolens> cinnamon linux mint в гугле если ввести начиная с первой картинки там идет норм менюшка пуска
<lolens> У меня же примерно как классическая в гноме
<Hanno4ka> всем пока)
<[Raiden]> не, так не пойдет. Ссылку давай.
<[Raiden]> пока
<lolens> http://www.google.ru/imgres?q=cinnamon+linux+mint&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=433&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=UF_eQXW8_IoGKM:&imgrefurl=http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/ru/2012/05/24/linux-mint-13-cinnamon/linux-mint-13-cinnamon-menu/&docid=2pnGfdh8AIDFGM&imgurl=http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Linux-Mint-13-Cinnamon-Menu.jpg&w=525&h=617&ei=2FCmUIy3Geap4gT4gIHICg&zoom=1&iact=hc
<lolens> &vpx=304&vpy=77&dur=92&hovh=243&hovw=207&tx=126&ty=230&sig=107554252159704927137&page=3&tbnh=140&tbnw=119&start=18&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0,i:142
<lolens> Вот к примеру) тут только сама меню
<[Raiden]> ну там такое и должно быть, да
<lolens> http://ubuntulogy.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/cinnamon-gnome-shell-fork.png
<lolens> Вот как оно должно быть
<[Raiden]> ясно, прозрачности нет
<[Raiden]> могли тему поменять, либ опроверь работу дров
<lolens> Неее...
<lolens> Не в прозрачности дело... щас попробую заскринить)
<lolens> Чет не скринится...
<lolens> Кхм...
<lolens> Если менюшку не включаю принтскрин работает)))
<lolens> А с ней нет)))
<[Raiden]> это нормально. Используй скрот. Изи gnome-screensot --interactive
<[Raiden]> там можно задержку включить
<lolens> Как этим пользоваться?
<lolens> понял
<[Raiden]> вообще лучше им пиши. Вроде ест ьрусские фоурмы по минту
<lolens> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=b627296ad1c311b6257d6c57a56d909b
<lolens> Я знаю, просто может кто знаком с этим...
<[Raiden]> это точн осинамон?
<[Raiden]> Хотя в меню ег онастройки ,может и оно. Тема просто другая и расширение реализующее меню видимо другое
<[Raiden]> короче они могут разхъяснить, а наш канал для этого не подходит
<lolens> Хорошо, все же спасибо за отзывчивотсть. Особенно: [Raiden] и skai-falkorr
<scratchx[x]> ну кто там вчера хвастался что apt-get autoremove сносит все?
<scratchx[x]> как я и говорил половина пакетов осталось(((
<scratchx[x]> и как их теперь удалить?
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> он нифига не все сносит
<skai-falkorr> он сносит то, что считается junk в системе. зависимости, которые никому не нужны
<scratchx[x]> ну кто то утверждал что все лишнее
<skai-falkorr> хз кто
<skai-falkorr> зависимости, которые никому не нужны
<skai-falkorr> главное слово - никому
<scratchx[x]> а вот каму может быть нужен Kmail
<skai-falkorr> самостоятельные проги и чтото, что нужно еще кому - не в счет
<skai-falkorr> kmail - прога, а не зависимость
<scratchx[x]> ну она ставилась по зависимости
<scratchx[x]> я сделал aptitude purge kde-full
<skai-falkorr> ну ты удалил метапакет
<skai-falkorr> проги то все равно остались
<scratchx[x]> потом авторемув удалил примерно 200 пакетов
<scratchx[x]> и как их вычистить?
<skai-falkorr> руки в ноги и тащить вручную
<skai-falkorr> открой лог установки за ту дату
<scratchx[x]> жесть
<skai-falkorr> скопируй список пакетов
<skai-falkorr> забей в скрипт
<skai-falkorr> и запусти
<Gakonis> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Fail!
<scratchx[x]> помню в дженте при удалении мета пакета удалялось все что он тянул
<scratchx[x]> это как то логичней
<skai-falkorr> давно ты гентой пользовался
<skai-falkorr> или недавно
<scratchx[x]> ну не особо и давно
<scratchx[x]> что хочеш сказать сейчас такого нет?
<skai-falkorr> ибо полтора года назад он не захотел сносить всю зависимость
<scratchx[x]> да ладно не поверю
<scratchx[x]> такс а где лог установки?
<scratchx[x]> да уж 400 пакетов обработать вручную гемаройно
<scratchx[x]> более 400даже
<skai-falkorr> ежеди в консольке ставил - вар лог апт хистори.лог
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362836/
<[Raiden]> авторемув вообще ничего не сносит, кроме ненужных пакетов
<scratchx[x]> и как это све разом снести?
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну если мета пакет дистра удалить, и потом сделать ауторемув то системе кирдык :D?
<scratchx[x]> что за мета пакет дистра?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: 4.2
<baronos> кубунту-десктоп например
<skai-falkorr> baronos: покиньте криокамеру
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я сносил ubuntu-desktop
<skai-falkorr> она и сейчас снесена
<skai-falkorr> и ничего
<skai-falkorr> ток старое ядро
<skai-falkorr> но лень чинить
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: можешь это использовать. Но удалять новое де на следущий день - это значит не имело смысла ставить. Смотреть надо как минимум недели две или даже больше
<[Raiden]> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну может кеды настолько отвратительны простым людям:)
<[Raiden]> Может быть.
<[Raiden]> но те кто приходит с юнити или гнома, это не простые люди
<[Raiden]> это люди которым навязаны определеныне моменты. И им нужна адаптация
<skai-falkorr> ага. отступники от правды. или гномощелисты
<skai-falkorr> смотря с какого момента перешели
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: да а разница какая? от этого процесс удаления не изменится
<[Raiden]> разница в том, что суждение может быть ошибочным ) Это как судить по юнити только посмотрев даш и боковую панель
<scratchx[x]> ну я просто кеды юзаю не впервые
<scratchx[x]> последний раз 4.3 вроде смотрел
<[Raiden]> ок )
<scratchx[x]> ну суть не в том
<scratchx[x]> суть в том как теперь все это нафик снести?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну ты примерно так и судишь:)судишь по юнити по ее опыту в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> выше ссылка
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я использовал гном3 около месяца, и юнити в вирталке стоит только сча, до перехода на кде стоял ои в живую. Вот я впринципе мог судить тольк опо панели и дашу. Т.к. всё остальное я уже видел в гноме3
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: странная ссылка там есть ремув кубунту
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так ты судишь по юнити 3
<scratchx[x]> в конце строки && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты о линуксе впечатление составь по linux 1.0
<scratchx[x]> а блин все верно)
<shenmue> scratchx[x]	ну кто там вчера хвастался что apt-get autoremove сносит все?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я не разрабочик, мне не нужен линукс 1.0. Я пользовател десктопа и мне нужна функциональаня хорошо интегрированная среда.
<shenmue> а о чем речь?
<scratchx[x]> shenmue: как снести полностью кеды
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну а причем тут разработчики.судишь по юнити по первой версии. ну и суди по линуксу по первой
<shenmue> рм рф конечно же
<shenmue> а вообще надо было грамотно тсавить
<[Raiden]> гном2 подавал нажеды на такую среду, особенно после того как впилили табы в наутилус, и правктически все популярные дистрописатели воткнули компиз.
<scratchx[x]> shenmue: это как же?
<[Raiden]> Ну а потом надежда здохла
<shenmue> через тэг
<scratchx[x]> что aptitude install kde-full не грамотно?
<shenmue> нет
<scratchx[x]> какой тег?
<shenmue> в аптитьюд можно тэги ставить
<scratchx[x]> покажи пример
<shenmue> и по ним же удолять. очень удобная фишка
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: в текущей юнити ничего не изменилос с первой версии, некотоыре анимации и больше линз. А функционал и общие принципы всё те же , даже может чуть более разитые в определенном направлении которое мне не нравится )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нюню
<skai-falkorr> кеды не менялись с релиза 0.3 тогда
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/blogs/bespoleznoe/menedzher-paketov-aptitude.html внизу самом пример
<[Raiden]> я не хочу иметь глобал меню, линхы, привзязанные док к левой стороне и кнопки слева. Если бы это было сделан окак в кде - я бы просто мышкой перенес туда куда я хочу.
<[Raiden]> но там этого нет
<andrex> опять вечные споры о вечном
<shenmue> я тут на стороне райдена кстати
<[Raiden]> а если бы было, то остаётся другой очень важынй ньюанс  - всё остальное там от гном3. Со всеми вытекающими и потерей функционала даже по сравнению с гном2.
<shenmue> ненастраиваемость интерфейса это не есть хорошо
<shenmue> вот первое слово не уверен что правильно написал
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дада, ваше царское величество. если вы не хотите - это единственная верная мысль. а те, кто не прониклись ею - еще слишком мало сидят на кедах и им навязаны определенные моменты. им нужна адаптация к вашему величию
<[Raiden]> это и не есть плохо. Если нормально сделано. С учетом различных ситуаций и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но в юнити для меня личн оэто плохо. Т.к. я пользователь писи. А его разрабатывают люди котоыре хотят славу макос, но не имеют ни качества ни целостности такой же как там, ни мощных программ.
<skai-falkorr> дада, ваше благородие. как скажете. мы, простые люди, образованиев не имеем. мы думать не должны, свои желания не учитываем. мы просто не адаптирвоались еще
<[Raiden]> и до кучи ещё привязаны к гном3
<shenmue> к гтк3
<[Raiden]> тулкит не так важен, главное что на нём написано )
<[Raiden]> если бы они написали всё своё или форнули гном целикм, я бы мог сказать на гтк3 и сча могу, но так же и на базе гном3
<[Raiden]> гном летит в сторону потери интереса к нему. некотоырм гикам которым нравится выполнять гсеттингс в консоли и править яву он нравится. Но большинство сча занимается миграцией
<[Raiden]> ну а юнити кроме нескольких составляющих тоже самое
<skai-falkorr> конечно, ваше величество. мы обещаем проникнуться и адаптироваться
<scratchx[x]> народ а кто может пропарсить http://paste.ubuntu.com/1362836/ отобрать только имена пакетов?
<[Raiden]> ну мне на самом деле нет разницы )
<shenmue> райден
<[Raiden]> пока развивается что мне нравится разницы нет. Просто печально как бы что потратил некотороё своё время на гном.
<[Raiden]> вот я и ворчу )
<shenmue> я вот не понимаю твоего недовольства. сидишь себе в кедах... ну и сиди =) тебе не всё ли равно что гном загибается?
<[Raiden]> Ну, я хотел бы что бы активней )
<shenmue> есть еще крыска и е17. разор и чота там еще мелкало на каких то своих тулкитах.
<[Raiden]> возможно это сделает мой линукс лучше
<[Raiden]> когда они дорастут до конкуренции с кде - буду смотреть.
<[Raiden]> а пока полноценным де помимо кде себя называет только гном , ну и юнити , что 80% одно и то же.
<shenmue> лично я ждал от гнома три наращивания функционалсти и интеграции всего и вся. а в итоге всё наоборот
<[Raiden]> Ну я нашел много минусов для себя. Но самый главный - это настрйока железа и софта стала сложней. Хавту стало больше.
<[Raiden]> создание ярлыка даже требует хавту
<shenmue> на юнити наезды тоже не понимаю. в принципе проекту года два от силы. и чего то серьезного ждать не приходится. если бы вся команда каноникла занималась бы только де а не дистрами тогда увидели бы сразу результат.
<[Raiden]> я до гном3 никогда руками десктоп файлы не правил :)
<shenmue> и вообще радоваться надо что хоть что то происходит
<shenmue> http://ubuntu-news.ru/news/login-v-rezhim-steam-big-picture-v-ubuntu о как
<shenmue> и апстарт новый вышел. конечно всем пофиг на это =)
<[Raiden]> в будущем всеравн опридется переходить на системд. шапковцы изменят пару ключевых пакетов и всё
<[Raiden]> а форкать каноникал может и не решиться
<[Raiden]> и может это и не плохо. Я слышал кто-то считает что системд ок.
<[Raiden]> сам не сталкивался пока. Есть опенсусе с ним, но я для сервисов использую  команду service не контактируя напрямую с системд.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: системд мож и хорошо. только крайне нестабильно
<andrex> в будущем будет виндовс 9999 и ничего более
<skai-falkorr> andrex: фигню несешь. яббл макось 10.983471 Ытщфкштп ьшскщиу
<skai-falkorr> *snoaring microbe
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> Ястабильность это поправят. Мне кажется он слишком сложен - сновываясь на описаниях. Пробовать делания никакого чего-то нет. Ленив наверное :)
<[Raiden]> без Я )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нестабильно - не в смысле багов, а в смысле поттеринга. оно меняется по мановению фазы луны
<[Raiden]> желания*
<[Raiden]> ну ясно
<skai-falkorr> пока поттерингу не влепят лечебную клизЬму - не поправят:)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gentoo/8478102/page5?lastmod=1353084210329#comment-8479698
<shenmue> а что делает удев этот?
<shenmue> и зачем его форкают?
<[Raiden]> устройства определяет и создае тфайлы в /dev
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> и правила\скрипты для них выполняет
<[Raiden]> в общем важная штука
<shenmue> и с удев проблема ннынче?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. Если верить новости то какие-то есть
<shenmue> хорошо что не обнавляюсь уже пол года
<[Raiden]> там спроси, на лоре. В крайнейм случае тебе скажут куда пойти :)
<jlewka> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> привет)
<jlewka> как там твоя идея для програмы?придумала что делать будешь?
<Hanno4ka> да, даже 2 идеи) 0 - переписать сортировку полностью на си; 1 - переписать часть сортирвки на си и в джава подключать си-библиотеку
<jlewka> лучше интепритатор brainfuck'a напиши)
<Hanno4ka> не, для меня это пока засложная задачка
<jlewka> там нечего сложно
<jlewka> хватит стандартных библиотек и все)
<Hanno4ka> хе, qt creator поддерживает редактирование в стиле вим)))
<Hanno4ka> блин, я распечатку с подсказками по виму на работе оставила
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp: жаль (
<[Raiden]> ... и kate
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: что "...и kate"?
<[Raiden]> имеет режим ввода как в vi
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ааа, ясно. теперь буду знать)
<shenmue> Ingress  кстати на старый добрый ботфайтерс похож
<shenmue> хотя кстати видеоролик рекламный оставляет мнение о том что вышел киберфильмец какой то
<shenmue> причем в духе блокбастера крутого
<tagezi> всем привет)
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<Hanno4ka> а кто хотел тут переписать мою программку на си?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да я )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: что, ещё работает? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ммм... короче, там какой-то непонятный глюк, если файл более 2 гигов
<[Raiden]> это сортировка?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: она радимая)
<[Raiden]> почитай какие способы читать кусками
<[Raiden]> или я не знаю )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: что за глюк?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: так я и ситаю кусками
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: когда читаю файл, я вначале получаю количество байтов, доступных для чтения. но он возвращает тип int - и размер урезается до 2 гигов
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: может у тебя инт просто значение не вмещает?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: попробуй безнаковый лонг инт
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: надо еще покапаться, но он мне когда делил исходный файл чуть больше 2 гигов, он один временный сделал 1 гиг, а второй 2.6 гигов - больше чем исходный
<jlewka> ага, чему равен ште в джаве на твоей системе?
<Hanno4ka> в джава инт всегда один и тот же) это вам не си
<tagezi> ну, я джава не вкуриваю )))
<tagezi> малоли оно как у вас там ))
<jlewka> :-[
<Hanno4ka> так я могу хоть куда читать, но метод, который мне предоставляет эту информацию, возвращает инт
<[Raiden]> а.. ява
<mva> !seen safinaskar
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> @seen safinaskar
<ubuntuhelp> safinaskar was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 10 weeks, 6 days, 8 hours, 12 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <safinaskar> ку
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то думал на шелле пишет
<Hanno4ka> я вот думаю эту часть написать на си и потом подключить в джаву
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: да пиши ты на джаве )) рас взялась, какая разница на чем, хоть в джаве разберёшься до конца
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: я думаю, что ты просто что-то недогоняешь до конца, вот и всё..
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: давай подскажу
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: ты жабой запускаешь чтото на баше, так?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: так в том то и дело - если сталкнусь с чем-то подобным, это будет ооочень медленно работать /я имею чтение файлов/ - тогда лучше оптимизировать через си
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: нет
<skai-falkorr> хммм. вроде тыж башевые команды тут гоняла
<skai-falkorr> через coreutils
<Hanno4ka> skai-falkorr: только джава в чистом виде)
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: она отдельно гоняла их через отдельный скрипт
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: джава очень медленно читает и записывает файл?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: аки улитка в коме
<Hanno4ka> просто считать 1гиг и переписать в другой файл - болье часа времени
<Hanno4ka> и на джаве я уже никак не оптимизирую ( - это фишка ихних внутренних библиотек
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, а как ты сортируешь его?
<Hanno4ka> сортировка слиянием
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: эм.. что-то я сомневаюсь в такой медлительности.. андройд то работает, и видео показывает, а там вроде всё на джава
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и потом ошибка деления на 2, типа 1 + 2,5 это тоже странно
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363207/
<Hanno4ka> пусть тут и джава, но должно быть понятно
<Hanno4ka> и ведь на небольших файлах работает как надо
<Hanno4ka> ааа, я поняла почему неправильно делит) (наверное)
<Hanno4ka> но проблему долгой записи это не решает
<Hanno4ka> а хотя нет, я ошиблась(
<jlewka> запусти в дебаг режими, мб он одни  те же данные по кругу огоняет?
<Hanno4ka> jlewka:  ммм... и мне 2 гига дебажить?
<jlewka> 4 мб
<[Raiden]> Я  могу послать по верному пути. В таких форумах как linuxforum.ru unixforum.ru и на нашем есть разделы про программирование.
<jlewka> да хоть 100б )
<orudie> бляць, ебаная убунта зависла в мемент "VMware Easy install. PLEASE WAIT! Vmware tools is currently being installed on your system. "
<Hanno4ka> jlewka: при таких размерах все нормально работает
<orudie> хуйня ваша заливная рыба
<[Raiden]> @kban orudie а у меня есть вмваре и не виснет и мат запрещен
<[Raiden]> не успел )
<Hanno4ka> главное вовремя слинять)
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *!*@*2.228.*
<skai-falkorr> ему надо было гдет выплакаться.а вконтактике одноклассники не знают, что такое виндавс абунта
<Hanno4ka> хД
<jlewka> Hanno4ka, ну просто сравни, то,  как работает программа с логикой какойю представляла ее ты)
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> хам
 * Hanno4ka полша спать - авось опять решение присниться
<shenmue> спешу разочеровать но все сонные скилы уже разобрали
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ну у тебя там блок кажысь выпадает )
<tagezi> как раз == middleToRead
<tagezi> это то что после работы я могу увидеть, а вообще да, нужно подебажить его
<Hanno4ka> нет, не выпадает, тестила на файе 151 байт = получила temp0=75 байт и temp1=76 байт
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и потом, нужно покумекать, может можно немного по другому работать с файлом.. например выделять кусок доступный и считывать его, а не делить и побайтно переписывать
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: я дебажила, много дебажила(
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ве
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ?
<tagezi> i < middleToRead а потом сразу i = middleToRead + 1
<[Raiden]> у меня даже более тяжелый случай. Вмваре в убунте с убунтой внутри. Но если у кого-то что-то падает , а у тебя нет, то обьяснить бывает сложно )
<tagezi> должен выпадать
<Hanno4ka> middleToRead котрый) так?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: нет i = middleToRead
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и потом, попробуй не делить файл, а задать изначально допустимое количество байт и если файл слишком большой, то считывать такое количество в память и записывать.. по идее быстрее должно быть
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/366352/#new
<tagezi> и можно делить не на 2 а на большее.. что бы все операции сортировки потом в памяти делать
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: лан, снов ))))
<scratchx[x]> а Nepomuk это кдешная приблуда или в стандартной убунте оно тоже есть?
<[Raiden]> в стандартной нет
<[Raiden]> но какой-то с боку подключаемый индекс для гнома был
<[Raiden]> Tracker Search Tool
<lenstr> (-_-)/
<[Raiden]> \o/
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<lenstr> тест
<ubuntuhelp> lenstr, Ну понг, и что?
<lenstr> серьезно?
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u-nysuIAyIQ
<shenmue> тесто
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: понгъ.
<shenmue> бот спалился
<Kyshtynbai> Скажыте, гении ффмпега, как из 5 гиговой мкв сделать 1.5 гиговую
<Kyshtynbai> на качество по барабану.
<tagezi> принтскрин? =)
<[Raiden]> если лень читать  ключи , погугли морду.
<openvoid> avconv -i input.mkv -fd 1.5G output.mkv
<openvoid> -fs
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: кстати, попробовал сортировку http://www.gnu.org/software/gsl/manual/html_node/Sorting-Examples.html
<Sergey_IT> с N=250000000 - 2 минуты, 2Гб памяти, 500Мб было сброшено в кеш
<Sergey_IT> атом n450, температура возросла на 10°
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: там же какая-то встроеная функция для сортировки пользуется, да?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: можешь сорсы посмотреть )
<Sergey_IT> я gsl пользую, хорошая библиотека
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я чото ещё не понимаю вектора, ваабще, как-то ( не хватает мне абстрантного мышленья
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, я уже глянул, она гпл... используется для прикладной математики
<Sergey_IT> да это массивы, в общем
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да для чего угодно, хоть в бухгалтерии - математика она и в африке м....
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: Мерси!
<openvoid> разрешаю использовать только с легальным контентом :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, спасибо )) нужно с ней познакомиться
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: я бы покупал с наслаждением легальный контенд, если бы это было возможно. Но это невозможно. Для примера - опера Дон Жуан 2010 года с Лука Писарони стоит каких-то фиговых двадцать баксов на амазоне, но! это двд, который мне
<Kyshtynbai> даже не на чем, кроме тель-авизора, проиграть, к тому же - ждать его три месяца с этого самого амазона. Нет, торренты - величайшее изобретение человечества со времен антибиотиков).
<Kyshtynbai> Была бы возможноть покупать рипаный контент - я бы платил).
<Kyshtynbai> по сети, ай мин.
<shenmue> какой я негодяй
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да ты не волнуйся, карма она безжалостная штука )
<shenmue> рассказал жрпг-шникам про артмани
<shenmue> через месяц меня будут ненавидеть
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: жрпг бывает на пц?
<shenmue> да
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: я агностик)).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: карме, всёравно уто ты )
<tagezi> кто*
<Kyshtynbai> ты безжалостен).
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты мана на руском по ней не видел?
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: вропчем да, я помню, файнал фентези 8 что ли. как я кактусы по островам гонял, чтобы раскочаться в сотону.
<shenmue> мало очень но жрпг на писюках есть. немного на китайском. совсем мало на английском и еще меньше на русском
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, если честно, не искал (
<shenmue> я фф8 прошел. хотя в прохождение было указанно что последнего босса даже с читом на бесмертие трудно завалить. но я что то такого не заметил
<Kyshtynbai> а ещё меня люто бесило фанал фентези девять. Там были такие ездовые куры, они по нажатию кнопки клевали землю. И могли выклевать якось сокровище. Так вот там надо было всю глобальную карту обклевать, чтобы выклевать что-то
<Kyshtynbai> ценное. Ни уму, ни сердцу. Азия-с!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: жаль.. лан.. попробуем в английском разобраться
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, общее в вики есть http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Scientific_Library
<Kyshtynbai> В настоящее время Picasa не поддерживается для вашей операционной системы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT:  там статья на уровне "А вы знаете, что в мире есть ещё и такая фича"
<Kyshtynbai> Вот же блин корпорацыя добра. Такой хороший менеджер фото. Через вайн чтоль запустить.
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, так я и говорю - общее
<tagezi> Sergey_IT:  кстати пример скопирован с мануала ))) только в мане 14 страниц мелким шрифтом только оглавление )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, главное - работает )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я как-то в skilab задачку считал, но 1 вариант 40 минут считала, а написал на  gsl - 20 секунд. )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, по разному оптимизированы библиотеки наверное...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это как е меня тогда, файл разбирало час 20 минут.. а потом удолось до 5 секунд сократить )
<Kyshtynbai> Офигеть... пикаса из-под вайна работает быстрее миража или гвенвью... ну куда катицца мир?..
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: да нет, там в скилабе свой язык типа матлаба, а используют частично ту же gsl
<shenmue> Эффект перелистывания страницы. Теперь — патентованный
<shenmue> кто не знал то сообщаю что пение птиц в сша тоже запатентованно
<Kyshtynbai> птицами?
<shenmue> фирмой какой то
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: лан, завтра на работу.. спасибо
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Kyshtynbai> Всем до завтра.
 * Kyshtynbai пошел спать.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-17
<andrex> хм райдену неспицо
<baronos> выходной же, дела кде'шные не ждут :)
<[Raiden]> Да, проснулся уже.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35347
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353124029_9495511_1c4207c5c0.png
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> O_O кто то генту на сервера ставит? емае я схожу с ума...
<baronos> я тоже об этом подумал)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://cs421231.userapi.com/v421231734/767/LJ9S_CgAdsw.jpg
<baronos> хехе)
<andrex> жри сало бочками - будь добрым
<andrex> кхм
<baronos> плазма упала видать
<andrex> да не вродь сам вывалился
<baronos> тяжеловат для нетбука моего пантеон от элементари :(
<andrex> а для нетбуков все тяжеловато, но он все не здохнет
<baronos> винда нормуль им и гтк2 в 10.04 :)
<kirik_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai-falkorr> а вы заметили, что уже середина ноября, а погоды в районе -20 -30 не было
<skai-falkorr> ?
<andrex> ну у меня было -25
<skai-falkorr> ну тут тоже три дня было. потом ушло
<andrex> правда не долго, и щас опять теплыть
<[Raiden]> в моиз краях должно быть -10 или чуть ниже в середине ноября и снедок
<[Raiden]> ж
<[Raiden]> а сча +4
<skai-falkorr> global warming all around us
<[Dmitry]1> Всем привет
<andrex> привет
<[Dmitry]1> Давно я тут небыл, но нужено ваше мнение
<[Dmitry]1> Нука щас еще кое что проверю :)
<[Dmitry]1> @op
<[Dmitry]1> wow
<[Dmitry]1> До сих пор работает)
<[Dmitry]1> Короче
<[Dmitry]1> Я jabber канале уже писал, тут еще спрошу по поводу моего поста http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1573150#msg1573150
<inkvizitor68sl> usus
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, превед
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Привет
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: чет я нифига не понял там. вернее запутался
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Прочитай тот пост пожалуйста) И напомни адрес локо канала
<[Dmitry]1> Я там тоже спрошу
<[Dmitry]1> skai-falkorr: Что именно ты не понял? :)
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, loco@conference.u.r
<skai-falkorr> все. не заметил, что полоска добавляется сверху превью
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, у меня свой имагохостинг уже =0
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Пакаж
<inkvizitor68sl> vlad.pro/i/ xD
<skai-falkorr> я думал сверху сайта
<[Dmitry]1> 403 Forbidden
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> а там картинки на диске валяются просто =)
<[Dmitry]1> skai-falkorr: Ну на странице просмотра изображения на сайте тоже будет полнофункциональный юанер
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: лол
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а чо
<[Dmitry]1> Только что был на превью и на полной странце будут совпадать
<inkvizitor68sl> интеграция с гномом, все дела
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Понятно
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Пост прочитай) Скажи чо как)
<[Dmitry]1> Идея в зачаточной стадии, и даже не приступал к реализации, ибо затратно довольно, нужно быть уверенным что оно себя оправдает :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, вообще не очень красиво, наверное
<skai-falkorr> превьюшки итак маленькие
<skai-falkorr> так еще полпревьющки в рекламе
<[Dmitry]1> Так меньше она не станет
<skai-falkorr> людям не понравится
<[Dmitry]1> 20px сверху добавится а не отрежется
<skai-falkorr> ну люди то не поймут так сразу, что оно добавлено,а не просто налеплено на превью
<[Dmitry]1> А как мне там написать что налеплено? :)
<skai-falkorr> а никак:) места то мало:)так что смириться с тем, что люди будут говорить "вот и этот хостинг покрыт весь рекламой, даже в превью впихали"
<[Dmitry]1> Так в том то и дело, что с хостинга все убрано будет
<[Dmitry]1> Это совсем другой подход
<[Dmitry]1> Я такого нигде не видел
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: сделай инстаграм из себя:) платная подписка: отслеживание посещений по ip, статистики, фильтры. но ток для платных подписчиков:)
<[Dmitry]1> Типа, ты на превью уже видел что тебя ожидает на странице, и ты как бы уже будешь готов увидеть тебе щас преложат Samsung Galaxy Tab напрмиер
<[koshka]> Привет коты
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: или скачать порно котики бесплатно без смс :)
<skai-falkorr> кстати о котиках
<skai-falkorr> и порно
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: привет:)
<[koshka]> :-D во время я
<[koshka]> Приветик :-*
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: вовремя пишется слитно
<skai-falkorr> если не указания, в какое конкретно время
<[Dmitry]1> skai-falkorr: Ну давай серьезно
<[Dmitry]1> :)
<[koshka]> Кк :-|
<[Dmitry]1> Тема такая, что ее надо как следует продумать
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: ну ты хоть скрин нарисуй, как выглядеть будет
<[koshka]> Че вы тут решаете уже?
<[Dmitry]1> skai-falkorr: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1573150#msg1573150 запилил
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Глянь, чо думаешь?
<andrex> да норм будет, мне кажется, покрайней мере бунтовать никто не должен, много кто так партнерскую реламу делает тодже фринод
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, если там не будет рекламы вида "песдатое порно для андроида, тырящее ваши пароли и шлющее смс" - то ок
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: уговори вадима сделать итмагу единственным разрешенным хостингом для форума. помоги ему сделать загружатор для форума (чтоб нажать кнопку и получить всплывающее на загрузку) и будет совсем торт
<[koshka]> Привет, Инки
<[Dmitry]1> Не, я за разнообразие
<[Dmitry]1> Не хочу никого заставлять :)
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: ну вские порнохостинги с кучей баннеров - это гугно тормозящее. у нас недавно там были митинг по поводу добавления
<skai-falkorr> и унификации, чтоб не пихали полноразмерные
<skai-falkorr> так что ты хоть загружатор помоги им написать и без запрещений будет торт:)
<[Dmitry]1> У вот и я не хочу кучу разных, даже 2 баннера тормозят загрузку страницы нежели какойто одни
<[Dmitry]1> н
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: ну и тут еще проблема. твоя реклама на чужой площадке рекламится. побанят тебя на куче форумов за такое
<skai-falkorr> и будет уменьшение посещений
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ку)
<[Dmitry]1> Да вот и я думаю
<[Dmitry]1> Сложная тема
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, тебе не с нами надо советоваться
<inkvizitor68sl> а с основными источниками трафика
<[Dmitry]1> Ну я в локо щас пойду)
<[Dmitry]1> Я в курсе :)
<inkvizitor68sl> мы то найдем способ твою рекламу побанить ;)
<skai-falkorr> [Dmitry]1: уж лучше загружатор. он хотяб будет приносить посещение
<[koshka]> Блин, вот Скай :/
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1573247#msg1573247
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Я там нагимпил ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, тогда уж внизу
<inkvizitor68sl> под черной плашкой
<[Dmitry]1> Не принципиально)
<inkvizitor68sl> принципиально
<[Dmitry]1> Это олько пример
<[Dmitry]1> Да?
<[Dmitry]1> Ну ща
<inkvizitor68sl> реклама сливается с картинкой
<inkvizitor68sl> в итоге ты вмешиваешься в контент ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> если четко отделишь - то проблем возникнуть не должнл
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128008.msg1573150#msg1573150
<inkvizitor68sl> уху, уже лучше
<[Dmitry]1> Я планирую только всякую круту электронику так позиционировать
<[Dmitry]1> А не всякое говно :)
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Отпишись в теме что думаешь об этом)
<inkvizitor68sl> ох
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж надо пароль вспоминать
<[Dmitry]1> Ну давай, разок :)
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Мне в локо джаббер не зайти
<[Dmitry]1> inkvizitor68sl: Дай туда доступ если есть
<inkvizitor68sl> да он глючит вечно_)
<inkvizitor68sl> там только агафонов и я
<[Dmitry]1> 403 ujdjhbn
<inkvizitor68sl> джид свой скинь в ПМ
<[Dmitry]1> Ладно, я ему так напишу
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<scratchx[x]> народ а можно юзать как то VPN если инет через wvdial
<scratchx[x]> ну т.е без NM?
<scratchx[x]> пробовал что т отипа pptpsetup --create VPN --server 10.10.10.1 --username login --password 123456
<scratchx[x]> но потом sudo pon VPN не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], vpn-то какой?
<scratchx[x]> ну на работе сервал там pptpd
<scratchx[x]> мне росто надо в рабочую локалку
<scratchx[x]> причем через MN работает все норм
<scratchx[x]> yj vyt yflj ,s ,tp ytuj nfr rfr jy rjczxyj hf,jnftn c vjbv vjltvjv
<scratchx[x]> ой ой ой
<inkvizitor68sl> настраиваешь неправильно
<scratchx[x]> мне надо без NM так как он косячно работает с моим модемом
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: а как мне создать соединение?
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> http://the-bosha.ru/2011/03/17/nastraivaem-vpn-pptp-soedinenie-iz-komandnoy-stroki/ ну как то так
<scratchx[x]> щя
<scratchx[x]> refuse-chap	???
<scratchx[x]> зачем ???
<inkvizitor68sl> вот интересно, где таких выращивают.
<inkvizitor68sl> ненадо - не пиши.
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж мануал
<scratchx[x]> да все вроде так же
<scratchx[x]> как лог соединения посмотреть?
<scratchx[x]> хм интерфейс какой то появился
<scratchx[x]> но без IP
<scratchx[x]> log
<scratchx[x]> Nov 17 16:14:03 Samsung-R70 pppd[1704]: Using interface ppp1
<scratchx[x]> Nov 17 16:14:03 Samsung-R70 pppd[1704]: Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/6
<scratchx[x]> а ip у ppp1 нету
<inkvizitor68sl> dchclient скажи на него, что ли
<inkvizitor68sl> dhcclient*
<scratchx[x]> пробовал
<inkvizitor68sl> или какой у тебя там dhcpclient
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда неправильно поднимаешь соединение
<lenstr> утра (-_-)/
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: ты был прав насчет антенны. Я сходил в офис и забрал лежащую в коробке из под материнки антенну: подставка в виде кольца 7 см в диаметра и выдвигающаяся из нее вертикальная антенна с надписью ASUS. Подключается к модулю на матери проводÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> lenstr, утра
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: скорость с 200KB/s увеличилась до 2500KB/s :)
<Onkeltem> а я уж грешил на atheros
<Onkeltem> и на opensource driver :)
<inkvizitor68sl> kvm очень тормоз, когда надо десктоп виртуализировать =(
<Onkeltem> Немного юмора: http://vott.ru/entry/211546?cid=1551351
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: подставка с магнитегом, ляпота :)
<scratchx[x]> Onkeltem: ты тут?
<scratchx[x]> как ты увеличил скорость?
<scratchx[x]> и че эт за каракули ты писал?
<inkvizitor68sl> что то тихо
<inkvizitor68sl> и скучна
<inkvizitor68sl> а баги сами чинятся
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<scratchx[x]> ага и впн не работает
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN_bMzOo1og
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<lolens> Все же появился у меня звук в убунту 12.04
<lolens> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<lolens> после того как я минт удалил и убунту поставил...
<[Raiden]> лол
<lolens> )
<lolens> на минте дрова на видюху ладом не встали...
<inkvizitor68sl> написать скрипт для бэкапа, который будет бэкапить пару сотен машин - адская задачка.
<[Raiden]> и нужная , да?
<[Raiden]> готовог ософта нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> готовый софт не рассчитан на подобные объёмы
<inkvizitor68sl> обертку над rdiff пишу
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же, чтобы в этом "готовом софте" машину завести  - крякнешься
<inkvizitor68sl> а с учетом того, что машинки в произвольное время гуляют между dom0...
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<lolens> Такой вопрос ребят: В Юнити2д возможно кнопку Даш переместить на верхнюю панель(тем самым сдвинув кнопки развернуть\свернуть\закрыть правее), а панель заставить скрываться...
<lolens> Собственно кнопка должна уменьшится в высоте...
<[Raiden]> понаписали блин...
<shenmue> lolens че че?
<shenmue> хм а нерабочий куллер в бп... последствия какие?
<[Raiden]> скоро узнаем
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> он станет обогревателем
<shenmue> да это не у меня
<shenmue> просто любопытно он там вообще нафига?
<[Raiden]> может и никакие в корпусе есть какой-нить поток, может и туда попадёт
<[Raiden]> бп греются
<shenmue> ну это понятно что для охлождения. однако в зардянике для своего телефона я не вижу куллера к примеру
<[Raiden]> ну и  в последнее время там ставят большой вентилятор на выдув из корпуса
<[Raiden]> что ваще способствует охолождению
<shenmue> хотя тооже греется
<[Raiden]> во времена п1 были на вдув
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353172099_2003283_1bc047c4f6.png
<shenmue> ужас
<baronos> shenmue: в телефоне нано коллайдеры которые разгоняют и сталкивают частицы, чтоб создать черную дыру и отправить туда тепло
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: в БП сейчас вентиль обычно снизу. он гонит поток из корпуса, чаще всего нагретый процом, через внутренности БП и выхлоп назад
<shenmue> мне последствия без охлаждения интересно.
<shenmue> а точнее защита в бп предусмотренна какая нить на случай перегрева?
<[Raiden]> бп разные , они тольк оснаружи одинаково квадратные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зависит от фирмы и модели
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: они снаружи еще разные по весу
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> по весу да. у меня кг 5 наверное весит
<shenmue> взял себе инженерный после того как предыдущий спалил 4 материнки
<shenmue> на века так сказать. а то я в гробу видал такие проблемы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: http://forum.radeon.ru/viewtopic.php?p=828063#p828063 правда не перегрев а перенапряжение в сети.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Инженерный БП? ЛАТР что ли
 * JohnDoe_71Rus знает инженерный калькулятор
<shenmue> fsp group inc какой то.
<shenmue> перегрев и перенапряжение разные вещи наверное =)
<openvoid> защиты от перегрева обычно нет, поплывут характеристики питания от перегрева, мать повиснет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно разные. Китайцы и не предполагали что в дежурке надо от 400V защищать
<shenmue> нагревается наверное катушка а дальше наверное размыкание конткакта от выскокой температуры в определенном месте
<openvoid> по времена п1 эксплуатировал некоторое время комп с остановившимся вентилятором - тогда прокатило - просто бп горячий был градусов 80
<openvoid> с современным компом скорее всего без последствий не пройдёт
<[Raiden]> shenmue: у тебя шумный вентилятор или что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openvoid: угу. Тоже сталкивался. Еще удивился что комп сильнно тихо работает. Причину узнал случайно когда полез в зону выхлопа
<[Raiden]> заменить можно, не сложно. Если повезет то будет вообще на разъеме.
<[Raiden]> а не припаян
<openvoid> раньше стандарт был 8020
<openvoid> все в бп такие были
<openvoid> сейчас могут быть немного разные
<openvoid> вентиляторы 80ммХ80ммХ20мм
<shenmue> [Raiden] да не у меня. я после случая с 4 материнками стал более внимателен к системе питания
<shenmue> там у знакомой куллер шумный в бп. она его ногой пинает и сразу тихим становится
<shenmue> мне просто интересно на долго ли это всё
<openvoid> износ медной втулки налицо
<openvoid> потом намотается подгоревшее масло и вентилятор заклинит
<shenmue> может пыль просто или смазка
<openvoid> но где то месяц в запасе есть
<shenmue> вот мне интересно первые признаки сломавшегося куллера в бп. что будет с компом и так далее
<openvoid> если дрдрдр то это точно износ втулки
<openvoid> замена смазки помогает на 2 недели
<shenmue> хм... а сюдя по отзывам у меня такой не хилиый бпшник стоит то
<tagezi> всем привет
<openvoid> shen - всю картину я тебе описал, толькр скажи знакомой чтоб не пинала а то хард накроется а стержнем от ручки сзади в щельтыкала, кое-какое время в запасе есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стержнем, но не ручкой.
 * JohnDoe_71Rus уронил как то отвертку в процессорный кулер. - лопасть, дисбаланс и рев как от самолета )
<openvoid> винтик на матери гораздо коварнее
<openvoid> усли уронить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винтик может целый "квартал" выжеч
<baronos> [Raiden]: группы контактов дройда вроде можно в контактах почты gmail переименовать (правда не уверен на 100%) :)
<[Raiden]> в рф кварталы гаснут реже чем в сша. У них там порой снег простой пол штата выносит
<inkvizitor68sl> уф
<[Raiden]> baronos: ок
<inkvizitor68sl> написал первый кусок бэкапилки
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: "квартал" это часть дорожек на материнке
<[Raiden]> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> http://hastebin.com/bituqikugi.bash феерично, на мой взгляд +)
<inkvizitor68sl> долбаное "если пишешь, то пиши для всех"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: как то так http://trinixy.ru/pics5/20121116/pc_30.jpg
<shenmue> ohnDoe_71Rus у меня давно еще в первом бп лопасть от куллера хлабысь так по чему то и весь комп так пыщ1!! и нет компа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жуть
<shenmue> в 2002 году было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: признаки что без вентилятора БП плохо "как начнет палеными проводами вонять значит пора выключать\" (с)
<shenmue> тихо куллером шурша плата тлеет не спеша
<shenmue> ага знаем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: осталось тете продемонстрировать запах горелой ПВХ
<shenmue> там самое вонючее в принципе не обертка проводов а пыль
<openvoid> всё сгорит а пыль останется, поверь мне
<[Dmitry]1> Кто вкурсе как такое говно разруливать? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1365594/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Dmitry]1: с говном то к ассенизаторам
<andrex> apt-get dist-upgrade вродь помогает
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]1, а чего сделать хотел?
<[Dmitry]1> aptitude install -f
<inkvizitor68sl> а лан, всё равно мне в лом отвечать хД
<inkvizitor68sl> долбаная бэкапилка
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 часа потратил, прежде чем придумал
<scratchx[x]> ppptpd умеет броадкасты рассылать?
<scratchx[x]> приконектился к впн а сетевых рессурсов не вижу
<scratchx[x]> могу зайти тока на комп по ip
<qxov> Господа, столкнулся с непонятным для меня: iperf по tcp показывает отличную скорость, а по udp - только 1 мегабит. В чем может быть дело?
<baronos> у11.04 :D http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353179561_8676245_6bcfaac824.png
<[Raiden]> у меня гном2 примерно так же выглядел. Только не такая скучная обоина и док забитый тем чем я тогда пользованся
<[Raiden]> причем доки я долго ругал предпочитая классик таскбар. Но потом поглядывая разыне ипривык.
<baronos> а я хз че туда пихать :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353180062_7960885_fe7790c904.png
<[Raiden]> а потом первые мои потуги с кде выглядели так же примерно http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353180182_2250285_58177bb163.png
<baronos> это эмеральд?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> а потом в общем я  пришел к дефолтному кде, с таскбаром на обычной панели, в виде иконок.
<[Raiden]> и с 1 панелью
<[Raiden]> т.е. выработалась постепенная привычка к такому  варианту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть тебе надоело менять дефолтное и ты вынужден был привыкнуть к тому что дают
<scratchx[x]> baronos: че за панелька снизу на срине?
<baronos> scratchx[x]: docky
<scratchx[x]> ему компиз или еще какая то жрущая рессурсы хрень нужна?
<baronos> угу
<[Raiden]> Ну , вынужден не правильное слово. Просто пришел к пониманию тог окак удобней тут. Ведь док в гноме был просто кастылем вместо дефолтного таскбара. А тут он престал быть мне нужен т.к. хорошая панель и достаточн охороший после docky таскбар
<brahner>  /msg nickserv identify bljnk182
<scratchx[x]> дааа без палева
<[Raiden]> У меня небыло цели косить под мак, была цель улучшить гном.
<[Raiden]> И в обещм много всяких скриншотов осталось ) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353180396_7509971_61ddfc5ea4.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему док костыль? Если функционала нет нужного именно тебе не значит что он нужен другим. А для себя ты добавить всегда можешь
<brahner> пользуюсь xubuntu11.04, подскажите какие темы оформления можно установить на xfce, gtk2 или 3. сам в этом не чего не смыслю. зарание спасибо
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: а у тебя Awn?
<scratchx[x]> на скрине
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может и кайро
<scratchx[x]> а ну может
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Такие скриншоты не редкость. Не только я так делал. И если ты посмотришь выше, к тому же пришел и баронос. Так что "только тебе нехватало" - не верно.
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: нет, это docky , был.
<scratchx[x]> хм
<scratchx[x]> блин не поуму что гребет последнее время хром часто виснет на флеше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> флеш у хрома родной или сторонний?
<scratchx[x]> yfdthyj hjlyjq
<scratchx[x]> наверно родной
<scratchx[x]> там же встроенный?
<scratchx[x]> google-chrome-unstable
<brahner> пользуюсь xubuntu11.04, подскажите какие темы оформления можно установить на xfce, gtk2 или 3. сам в этом не чего не смыслю. зарание спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brahner: gnome-look.org
<[Raiden]> в общем теперь это выглядит так. http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1117/h_1353180888_8823612_3b345e7b59.png
<[Raiden]> все элементы панели кроме погоды - дефолт
<[Raiden]> т.е. идут в комплекте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: 196 рядом с деадбиф это что?
<[Raiden]> Это qutim , там штук 5 каналов в жабере открыто
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: апикольна
<brahner> <JohnDoe_71Rus>смотреть на gtk2
<[Raiden]> во ти я так же подумал ) И этот вид не статичный. Можно сделать 2 панели тонких как в гном2 или 1 сверху, другая сбоку как в юнити
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> вот за это я ег ои полюбил. Просто я пришел к тому что меня устраивает дефолт, кроме классик таскбара - он идё по умолчанию.
<[Raiden]> на этом рассказ окончен. И я считаю что после перехода с гном2 я ничего не потерял совершенно. Каждая  прогармма входящая в кдеск по сравнению с гном больше похожа на приобретение.
<[Raiden]> хотя есть и исключения )
<no_NICK> [Raiden] и на что ты перешел?
<[Raiden]> ой, простите, меня понесло с чужого скриншота :)
<no_NICK> Кде?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> последний криншот
<[Raiden]> а.. ну в гугле полно )
<no_NICK> сложный он какой-то
<no_NICK> сколько раз пробовал, не могу к нему привыкнуть
<[Raiden]> тяже в учении, легко в бою. Допустим свойства папки сложнее. И нужен опыт что бы знат ьчто делают кнопочки в этих свойствах. Зато когда это понятно, не надо править десктоп файлы урками как в гноме и т.д.
<[Raiden]> руками )
<[Raiden]> де которое реализует много возможностей доступных в линукс просто не может быть простым. Хотя реализовано не всё.
<[Raiden]> имх конечно. Допустим если ест ьстолы виртуальыне и есть очень давно, то их можно развить. Использовать разыне свойства для них, привязат ьк ним окна
<[Raiden]> это умеет даже опенбокс. А простые де - нет.
<[Raiden]> простые вещи нужны на компах с определенным назначением, смартфоны, планшеты, нетбуки.
<[Raiden]> а десктоп другая тема.
<[Raiden]> даже у эпл есть осх и иос
<no_NICK> ну а как же высказывания некоторых тру-гиков, что, типа, тайловые менеджеры - это прямо для них как секс, т е чем проще тем лучше?
<[Raiden]> Ну может им нравится. Люди разные. Я не отрицаю что кому-то нравятся другие вещи. Например такие что бы было ни как в винде, или где-то ещё.
<[Raiden]> не  хуже или лучше, а просто по другому
<no_NICK> да, мудро!
<no_NICK> Поэтому я на мяте)))))))))
<[Raiden]> может даже и я мог бы использовать тайлинг, но я не хочу к этому привыкать сейчас, после долгого пути с нетайловыми вм :)
<[Raiden]> и так же я не хочу привыкать к другим непонятынм мне вещам. Например к глобал меню и доку слева или к настройке моего де через гсеттингс.  В гном2 настроек тоже катастрофичеки неххватало, но они вроде как появлялись и была надежда :)
<[Raiden]> ключевое слово - была.
<no_NICK> кстати, раз уж речь за тайлинг, buoby - хорошая штука, но в консоли у меня не работают сочетания с shift и ctl((((
<[Raiden]> )
<doronskiy> проблема в том, что линуксоид стремится администрировать систему
<doronskiy> а пользователь — просто перетаскивать нужные файлы мышкой
<no_NICK> глобал меню - адская штука
<doronskiy> для них естественно нужны разные де, это очевидно
<[Raiden]> это верно, но как бы хотелось бы уже не только этим заниматься,
<no_NICK> doronskiy, т е те у кого кде гном лмде etc.. - пользователи??
<doronskiy> no_NICK, я не делал конкретных выводов
<doronskiy> скорее, я сравнил макось с линуксовыми де
<doronskiy> там это более выражено
<[Raiden]> тем более что я уже этим занимался раньше, и в голой консоли сидел ,и в разных вм. Экзотично, удивляет и пугает знакомых. Но как бы , это проходит. И появляется желание просто использовать
<doronskiy> да!
<doronskiy> это действительно проходит)
<no_NICK> но все же с buoby надо разобраться))))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это полезная штука если админит ьпо ссш. Т.к. биобу - это скрин и в нем могут продолжать работать программы после дисконекта
<[Raiden]> некотоыре в нем ирк чат держат, у ког оиксы часто сыпятся :)
<[Raiden]> Это конечно выход, но лучше найти причину и устранить
<doronskiy> ирк-чат замечательно держать прямо в точке доступа)
<no_NICK> при установке еще и tmux подтягивается
<doronskiy> в каком-нибудь опенврт
<no_NICK> doronskiy, это как?
<doronskiy> ну, либо клиент, типа irssi в скрине, либо навесить там bnc
<doronskiy> правда, мне сдается, что именно ирк-чатом заморачиваться в 2012 году — уже просто тупо время терять
<no_NICK> угу)
<[Raiden]> возможно то что существует кроме кде не так страшно. Я наверное просто зол на гном за то что он именно так решил развиваться. :) Но мой путь именно так сложился с гном2 в кде. Считайте что это просто рассказ, т.к. кино не нашел.
<doronskiy> я на работе сижу в юнити со скрывающимся ланчером, практически не видя элементов интерфейса
<doronskiy> и это замечательно, на самом деле
<doronskiy> я заметил, что больше времени стал проводить в работе, нежели в накручивании каких-то там апплетов, мать их ща ногу
<doronskiy> *за
<[Raiden]> )
<doronskiy> кстати, в юнити не особо и покрутишь, особенно в дефолте
<doronskiy> в этом плане (да и не только в этом) она все больше походит на макось
<[Raiden]> А я пользую перекрытие панели окнами. Она появляется по клику. Это почтикак автоскрытие, только панель видно всё время когда не закрыт весь экран
<Sergey_IT> были бы руки, а покрутить что найдется )
<doronskiy> и юзающий данное де (имхо) перерастает из сисадмина в юзера.
<[Raiden]> я из дома пишу. Работа другое дело. На моей последенй работе я использовал 1 программу. При таком раскладе от гуи нужен только факт запуска это программы и больше ничего
<[Raiden]> Мне интересна популярность линукс на личных компах
<[Raiden]> бб )
<Scrimmer> привет всем :3
<tagezi> Scrimmer: давненько тебя не было )
<Scrimmer> я перешел на темную сторону)
<Scrimmer> игры, винда...)
<Sergey_IT> темные силы его назад утащили
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты помнишь сортировку методом пузырика?
<andrex> ээм это в кучю все скидал чтоле?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: не помню, зачем
<tagezi> andrex: это самая медленная из сортировок )))
<Sergey_IT> qsort есть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну и слава богу, вопрос в другом, нужен генератор случайный чисел в файл ))) а то надоело самому придумывать последовательности )
<andrex>  /dev/random с приблудами
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, напиши свой )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты меня переоцениваешь ))) лан, придумаем чтонить
<tagezi> andrex: у него мана нет (
<Scrimmer> tagezi, âîò
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, man rand
<Scrimmer> боже, как сложно сюда подключиться на винде...
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а зачем тут люди на винде?
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, привет
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, душок от тебя какой-то не тот... закрой окно )
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT, прям нож в сердце засадил)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо... ещё бы понять, что там написано.. )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: ты чего это, английского не знаешь?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да... ай донт спик инглишь (
<Sergey_IT> вай?
<tagezi> ну, чуть-чуть может быть иногда
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да язык то простой, слова подучи - для чтения достаточно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я тоже не говорю (, изучал везде французский
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-18
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Vladislaw> Доброго утра всем
<Vladislaw> Как можно заставить систему игнорировать Ctrl+Alt+F12?
<Resager> отключить в настройках клавиатуры?)
<Vladislaw> точнее так: мне нужно чтоб при нажатии Ctrl+Alt+F12 в гостевой ОС, главная ОС не переходила в консоль
<Vladislaw> возможно ли так сделать? в VirtualBox даже интеграция клавиатуры не помогает
<Vladislaw> нашел способ с экранной клавиатурой, но это не ускоряет работу, а даже наоборот
<Resager> Vladislaw: если нет в настройках клавиатуры, то значит не тревиально. значит хз как
<helpmeplz_> правый ctrl
<helpmeplz_> заменяет ctrl+alt
<Vladislaw> helpmeplz_, спасибо
<Vladislaw> помогло именно эта альтернатива, только у меня Хост клавиша на Menu
<Resager> где посмотреть отличие дистрибутивов убунты десктоп, алтернативный и серверный варианты?
<baronos> альтернейт с консольным инсталятором с разными установками без гуя, оем, сервер вроде.
<Resager> Хм, серверная без графической оболочки по-умолчанию. Следовательно ресурсов требует меньше... хм..
<Resager> а какие программы предустановлены в убунту сервер?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> програмы для контроля и слежения за системой
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> а дальше смотря для чего сервер.
<Resager> не для облака, обычный веб-сервер или файловая помойка
<Resager> Поглядеть бы что за программы мониторинга и как ими пользоваться.)
<shenmue> да посмотри у себя
<shenmue> у серверной версии другое ядро и нет иксов. остальное всё тоже самое
<shenmue> ес-но все программы консольные
<Resager> у меня не серверная. Я сервер на десктопе держу :3 А вот без иксов... не гуд сервисы, которые реализовать хочу требуют иксов
<[Raiden]> в серверной немного другое ядро и дефолт. А алтернейт точная копия десктопа кроме установщика.
<Resager> ясно. благодарю.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> кто с самбой дружит?)
 * baronos раньше с дзюдо дружил
<[Raiden]> и дзю после
<[Raiden]> jlewka: капни форум там много должно быть
<shenmue> мне это апдейт апт хапи достало уже
<shenmue> весь проц жрет
<[Raiden]> на сколько я помню это какой-то индекс для центра прогармм
<andrex> shenmue: жайлуйся на него првительству)
<[Raiden]> замути скрипт обновления с ренайсом. Будет дольше но не будет отнимать у други процессов
<[Raiden]> х
<shenmue> обычно минут 10 подождать надо
<shenmue> это всё твои кеды
<shenmue> при ельцине такого не было
<[Raiden]> у меня этого вроде нет , и центра
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> кстати смотрю тут фильм хало4 сняли. смотрел кто? а то игра уг как собстна и икс бокс с микрософт
<andrex> не, мне чет не охота даже его смотреть)
<shenmue> да. сбдя по отзывам стыдно что даже  в мыслях было скачать это
<[Raiden]> можешь сделать так
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge apt-xapian-index
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<shenmue> оно уже прошло
<[Raiden]> не будет работать рейтинг в центре как минимум
<baronos> я синистер посмотрел, наверно лучше хало :)
<[Raiden]> это сча прошло, ещё буде тповторяться
<shenmue> я знаю
<shenmue> ренайсом приоритет сменить гришь?
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10114816&postcount=10
<[Raiden]> Хм, а в 12.10 уже так )
<[Raiden]> можешь правило для крона переенсти, что бы работало реже
<[Raiden]> раз в меясц допустим
<shenmue> л2тп тоже ктстаи проц жрет
<shenmue> когда нагрузка большая на сеть. как у меня щас 12 фильмов качается
<[Raiden]> ну а что ты хотел. впн с шифрованием вроде как. Не святой же дух будет шифровать и обратно
<shenmue> без него
<shenmue> в корбине шифрование отрубать надо
<[Raiden]> если провайдер поддерживает пппое, попробуй ег оиспользовать.
<[Raiden]> если без, то сильно грузить не должно
<[Raiden]> может тут ещё как-то с дровами сетевухи связано
<[Raiden]> нагрузка на проц
<shenmue> хи странно. если с винды качаю у всех уторрент. если с линя то у половины трансмишен
<[Raiden]> в общем ксапиан индекс даёт быстырй поиск и рейтинг. НА устанвоку пакетов никак не влияет
<shenmue> быстрый поиск чего?
<[Raiden]> ну в синаптике например, по имени
<shenmue> блин то что меня просили есть только в мкв... а ффмпег чота с ним не особо дружит то
<[Raiden]> как конкретно не дружит?
<[Raiden]> попробуй медибунту подключить  и постивать пакеты со словами экстра вместо текущих либав и т.д.
<[Raiden]> поставить)
<shenmue> полно всяких. в прошлый раз мне не удалось мкв перекодировать.
<[Raiden]> http://packages.medibuntu.org/quantal/index.html ,  http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<shenmue> он в мяте по дефолту
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ясно я отвечаю по убунте только
<[Raiden]> пробуй менкодером )
<andrex> менкодер смогет, только я незнаю как сбутитры убирать в нем)
<shenmue> мне фмпегом проще
<shenmue> он там жужал что дорожек звуковых много, не может битрейт изменить, частоту кадров и так далее. но это было год назад
<[Raiden]> наверное выбрать можно
<APV> Доброе утро. Помогите с этим http://paste.ubuntu.com/1367010/
<shenmue> а что с этим?
<andrex> либо хилеры не стоят, либо драйвер неподцепился
<shenmue> хидеры может быть?
<andrex> ати полюбому)
<APV> Угу :(
<andrex> попробуй sudo aticonfig --initial
<APV> Found fglrx primary device section
<APV> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<APV> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-2
<andrex> рестарт иксов и смотри будет также иль нет
<andrex> и ещё из .run ставил?
<APV> Драйвера по разному пробовал ставить, качал с их сайта, с AdditionalDrivers и ещё как-то по инструкции на ubuntuhelp - один результат.
<APV> Что из .run ставил? Как перезапустить иксы?
<andrex> APV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937297
<andrex> дрова
<baronos> sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare и потом установку через скрипт sgfxi и проблем не будет :)
<andrex> sudo service *dm restart
<andrex> eue
<andrex> угу
<APV> *dm: unrecognized service
<andrex> да на свое меняй я хз чего у тебя там gdm lightdm xdm etc
<APV> Я тоже хз, что у меня там...
<andrex> lightdm пробуй
<baronos> а что за ос стоит?
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> он не представился)
<APV> 12.04
<baronos> lightdm тогда
<andrex> хубунту убунту кубунту лубунту
<APV> ubuntu
<andrex> угу лигхтдм
<baronos> lightdm тогда х2
<APV> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<APV> utility, e.g. service lightdm restar
<APV> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<APV> job, but restar is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<andrex> restart
<APV> Делать, что консоль советует?
<andrex> воть
<andrex> даже напичатать готовое не могут
<andrex> ща ещё не вернется)
<andrex> APV: и?
<APV> Хм, а что должно было произойти после выполнения той команды?
<baronos> а че вообще за проблема то?
<andrex> baronos: http://tinyurl.com/a5jrcem воть
<andrex> я думаю либо хидеры либо дрова
<jlewka> **** сток ****, а в итоге решилось все просто увеличением ldap timeoute ....
<andrex> ?
<APV> Сбилось разрешение экрана и всё что я увидел это 2 [ok], saned disabled, could not write bytes : broken pipe. Подождал пару минут и перезагрузился.
<andrex> все пререломать успел) молодец
<andrex> APV: бага исчезла иль нет?
<APV> Это я умею, думал хоть линукс чтением интернета и просмотром фильмов не сломаю :)
<APV> glxinfo всё ту же ошибку выдаёт.
<andrex> APV: короче читай http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937297
<andrex> уже 2 раз кидаю 3 го не будет
<andrex> либо делай как баронос сказал
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/8438808
<APV> Хорошо, спасибо.
<jlewka> хм... подскажите, ldap timeout в smb.conf, отвечает сколько времени отводиться на выолнение команды? man говорит This parameter defines the number of seconds that Samba should use as timeout for LDAP operations
<jlewka> или туда входит и время соединения?
<jlewka> ы
<scrimmer> утречко всем
<brahner> priva
<andrex> hi
<Sergey_IT> re
<andrex> хм кто то от рута в ирке сидит))
<Sergey_IT> andrex, он думает, что и здесь рутом будет )
<andrex> угуг sudo rm *!*@*
<Sergey_IT> ему судо не нужен, он жеж рут
<andrex> ща как рута получу и тырнет весь удалю)
<jlewka> не... не... не надо весь..
<jlewka> порно хоть оставаь...
<Sergey_IT> удаляй
<andrex> да надо бы, а то захламился, чистить долго, легче снести и откатится к бекапу из 90 х
<brahner> nusen sovet.xubuntu 11.04.1 pri rabote v sisteme virubili elektrichestvo.sey4as linux ne zagrusaetsa.est xubuntu live cd na usb, kak vostanovit sistemy
<andrex> !ru | brahner
<ubuntuhelp> brahner: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<[Raiden]> Телеканал ABC закрыл Last Resort
<Sergey_IT> brahner, на форуме глянь - были темы
<andrex> тьфу ты translit
<Sergey_IT> brahner, и УПС купи
<andrex> а то фиг поймеш чего он тама написал, неправельный щас какой то люд пошол даже транслитом пользовтся не умеють
<brahner> togda tak, v linux novi4ek, kak vklu4it ru na live usb
<andrex> ч ch а не 4
<brahner> ok
<andrex> в настройках клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> это может быть гемороем. Сначала надо проверит ьраздел fsck , потом возможно делать чрут и перествлять пакеты какие побились и восстанавливать груб
<andrex> как и везде
<brahner> grub cel, X ne grusitsa
<[Raiden]> амд зашевелилось http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIzMDY
<[Raiden]> слава вальве :)
<andrex> brahner: меняй раскладку а то выкинет ктонить http://copyraite.blogspot.ru/2012/06/xubuntu-1204_16.html
<brahner> дубыль два, xubuntu 11.04.1 при работе. отключили эл энергию. теперь система не грузится.как востановить рабочаее состояние, имеется xubuntu live usb
<shenmue> а что значит не грузится?
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=dragonfly_linux_32&num=1
<brahner> скорее всего проблема с Хсами.так как в консоле при комманде startx выдает ошибку. последняя запись при загрузке что то про службу виртуалбокс,но с положительным ответом.мышь появляется,а остального нет.при нажатие кнопки выключения на пару секунд по
<brahner> являются обои рабочего стола
<[Raiden]> текст ошибки?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<brahner> ну тогда через пару менут,обратно перезагружусь
<[Raiden]> стой
<[Raiden]> я конкретно может не отзовусь. Н овсеравн оможешь попробовать  )
<scrimmer> [Raiden], привет
<brahner> <[Raiden]>что пробывать
<[Raiden]> hi
<[Raiden]> brahner: ошибку тут показать
<brahner> ок
<tagezi> scrimmer: кстати, а ты себе не хочешь кде помтавить?
<tagezi> я даже выговорить это не могу ))))
<tagezi> scrimmer: у тебя же машинка мощная
<[Raiden]> )
<helpmeplz_> какое страшное кде
<skai-falkorr> менут, пробывать, дубыль, востановить, рабочаее, в консоле, комманде, по являются,
<[Raiden]> ходит по компам и съедает рам
<skai-falkorr> я хочу его убить
<skai-falkorr> убить!
<helpmeplz_> юнити щас больше жрет вы че
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/пробовать
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и?
<[Raiden]> что бы знал )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он вышел. ему пофиг
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он все равно не станет нормально писать
<skai-falkorr> поэтому его и убить!
<skai-falkorr> смерть!
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я кде на немощной попробовал, не хуже юнити )
<brahner> я
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: наверное, я пытался ставить на виртуалку, чото она у меня не завелась.. руки кривые наверное
<[Raiden]> у меня их целая куча в виртуалках
<[Raiden]> и я бы заметил что в вбоксе кокнретно он пошустерй чем юнити
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я и не спорю.. у меня и юнити в виртуалку криво встаёт
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-rAzLKGrmA
<[Raiden]> )
<scrimmer> tagezi, мне не нравятся кеды :)
<Sergey_IT> носи тапки
<scrimmer> ты не поверишь...
<andrex> увидел привиденье?
<scrimmer> где? 8-|
<andrex> а я незнаю где
<scrimmer> а ты странный
<tagezi> scrimmer: ну и зря )) райден показывал как-то настроеные под вид юнити )
<[Raiden]> ну оно не совсем конечно так получается, линз тут нет http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEXk-ClMO-8
<scrimmer> дак зачем настраивать кеды под юнити, если я могу просто поствить юнити ?)
<andrex> попоболь же
<lenstr> всем Quartz Compositor поцоны
<scrimmer> мсье знает толк в извращениях?)
<tagezi> scrimmer: ну там зачастую работать удобнее ))
<tagezi> scrimmer: хотя о чем это я.. ты же вин8 сейчас сидишь
<scrimmer> ну, тут дело вкуса. мне удобней, к примеру, в гноме
<scrimmer> тссс, не пали
<lenstr> латентные убунтоеды
<brahner> <[Raiden]startx выдает такую ошибку...fatal error: server is airedy active for display 0.if this server is no longer running,remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.please consult the X.Org support.             ddSigGuveUp: closing log.    XI0: fatal I0 error 11(Resource temporarily unavaliable) on X server ":0" after 7 requests (7 known processedwith 0 events remaining
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Пишет что 1 1 хсервер запущен
<skai-falkorr> brahner: ну. у тебя есть решение.
<[Raiden]> 1 т.е.
<skai-falkorr> там все написано
<[Raiden]> brahner: можешь запустить как startx -- :1 или надо прибивать lightdm или что там у тебя...
<andrex> если xinit есть то startx а так тока *dm
<brahner> в лине я новичек, можно разжевано
<baronos> помоему надо переустановить дрова. дибо востановить открытый все тем же sgfxi -N radeon например. и потом ставить закрытый если надо.
<andrex>  ксорг конф удалить вот те и открытодрова
<helpmeplz_> killall Xorg && startx не?
<[Raiden]> не
<brahner> <andrex>какой коммандой это сделать
<andrex> service ligtdm restart либо stop
<andrex> нискажу
<[Raiden]> сервис может перезапустить. , вот с севрис верно
<helpmeplz_> или потыкать ctrl+alt f7-f9 и посмотреть чо там
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz_: в смысле процесс может перзапуститься
<[Raiden]> brahner: если разжевано, то у тебя стартуют уже иксы. Судя по ошибки , почему ты не видишь результата на экране - я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> не понятно
<[Raiden]> бке
<Sergey_IT> remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again - а если так
<[Raiden]> если запустить как я выше написал, то возможно что-то прояснится, например будет выдана другая ошибка )
<[Raiden]> а это мысль, да.
<[Raiden]> Может быть не запущено, а локфайл остался
<helpmeplz_> как такое может быть?
<[Raiden]> попробовать удалить и ребут
<johnix> Привет!
<[Raiden]> helpmeplz_: при отрубе питания
<andrex> толко вот нафига ребутать если оно не фурычит, чинить надо
<helpmeplz_> а может тупо его не переключает к картинкам?
<[Raiden]> brahner: sudo rm -f  /tmp/.X0-lock  и перезагрузись
<helpmeplz_> у нвиди бывает после ребута кидает в tty
<johnix> А как мне зарегисрировать никнейм чтобы общаться не через браузер а через пингвин
<helpmeplz_> не знаю как объяснить толком
<helpmeplz_> приходится жать ctrl alt f7 чтоб видеть картинки
<andrex> johnix: /msg тшслыукм рудз купшыеук
<andrex> johnix: /msg nickserv help register
<johnix> спасибо, nickserv означает сервер, то есть freenode или канал чата #ubuntu-ru ?
<brahner> <[Raiden]>спасибо сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> никсерв - сервис
<andrex> сервис ников есть канальный сервис итд
<[Raiden]> а фринод сервер
<openvoid> иногда NickServ нада писать с учетом регистра
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> нетобязательно
<openvoid> у меня было что писал без регистра и оно не давало авторизацию, написал с регистром и сразу дало
<andrex> это глюк твоего клиента
<[Raiden]> на некоторых ерверах вполне может быть
<[Raiden]> *с
<[Raiden]> но тут вроде пофиг
<[Raiden]> иногда складывается впечатление что у каждого сови индивидуальные грабли :)
<[Raiden]> свои*
<andrex> да даже нанекоторых незнаю как так, ибо ники всеравно влюбом регистре с одинаковой  последовательностью символов одинаковы и 2х не может быть
<[Raiden]> разынй регистр это разные символы. Сервера ирк бывают разные.
<openvoid> я до того как прописал автоматическую авторизацию в клиенте писал ручками, когда лень было писать с регистром писал так без регистра, сервера вроде убунтовские были, если там не перенаправление
<openvoid> пару рас попадал - без регистра не срабатывало
<andrex> сколько видел серверов не встречал, знаю что может быть /ns /nickserv /msg nickserv@sercvice(host) либо вобще без сервисов, но такое впервые вижу
<openvoid> /ns /nickserv не самые стандартные расширения, зависят от сервера
<johnix> так и не разобрался как мне в пингвине добавить учетку для ирк
<johnix> так и не разобрался как мне в пингвине добавить учетку для ирки
<andrex> зависит от алиасов на сервисах но не от сервера
<[Raiden]> Может ошибаюсь и нет таких серверов, но мне кажется что чего-то такое встречал )
<[Raiden]> /ns /nickserv  - это команды уже клиента.
<[Raiden]> как бы альясы
<openvoid> на австралийской сети там только /nickserv и никаких /msg NickServ
<andrex> некоторые алиасы выставляют и msg тогды не форкает
<openvoid> мне кажется /command просто шлёт комманду серверу, клиент не причём
<andrex> ладн это оффтоп, закрыли тему
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> команды такого типа шлют команды серверу, спору нет.
<[Raiden]> но шлётся не ns , а другая команда, а это сокращение в клиенте
<Sergey_IT> johnix, создаешь экаунт, потом создаешь чат
<Sergey_IT> johnix, анкодинг - утф8
<baronos> johnnix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<johnnix> спасибо
<sonym> я
<sonym> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sonym, Fail!
<pingvin06> Кто может подсказать нормально работающий шейпер для ubuntu желатьльно GUL/WEB интерфейсом для мониторинга с винды
<pingvin06> есть кто?
<baronos> есть.
<artus> шейпер для убунты, с каким то гулвебом, ужс
<pingvin06> ну так что есть чё такое? Надо шейпить WI-FI и желательно динамически делить в офисе скорость на 100 компов
<pingvin06> не ну морда это прихоть ))
<artus> если че, вифи роутером шейпитцо :)
<pingvin06> нету такого
<pingvin06> есть сервак с 2 камнями и возможность на нем виртуалку крутить
<Sergey_IT> pingvin06, нафоруме глядел? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129507.0
<pingvin06> нее не глядел) спасиб щяс гляну)
<artus> таки мульен http://goo.gl/yfNoA
<Sergey_IT> pingvin06, там много тем
<artus> htb в руки и понеслась )
<pingvin06> спасибо)
<pingvin06> Масдай достал уже до чертиков вечно чё неть сыпиться:(
<artus> руки ровнять надо )
<pingvin06> руки прямые
<pingvin06> под никсами не чё не сыпиться
<Sergey_IT> pingvin06, не заметно, если за инфой сюда пришел
<pingvin06> уже 3 месяц маршрутизатор крутиться под бубном 100+ компов через него ходят и всё ок
<artus> при прямых руках он не сыпетцо) не удобен - да, до чертиков неудобен, но не сыпетцо
<pingvin06> Я сюда пришёл за советом
<pingvin06> а не за помощью
<artus>  а та же хтбшка даже графики генерит вроде как, глянь про нее подробно
<mrjingles> привет народ
<artus> на хабре были расписны подробные маны по настройке и тюнингам , поиском пройдись
<mrjingles> помогит плз разобраться с автозагрузкой в ubuntu 10.04 lts
<mrjingles> часа 3 уже мучаюсь, ничего не выходит.
<mrjingles> суть проблемы - нужно запусть python скрипт после входа в систему
<mrjingles> rc.local по этим причинам не подходит, т.к. выполняется до загрузки Х
<[Raiden]> в последнее время такой разброс версий наблюдается в вопросах...
<andrex> угу
<artus> mrjingles, есть волшебный sleep
<baronos> gnome-session-properties
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: у сред графических есть свои автозагрузки
<mrjingles> это не совсем то, что нужно, т.к. сценарий нужно будет запихать на разные машины и на разных машинах загрузка Х займет разное время
<artus> ставь 5 минут - не ошибешся )
<pingvin06> )
<[Raiden]> Артус, как-то не смешно совсем.
<mrjingles> я пихаю в gnome-session-properties 'python /path-to-script/script.py'
<mrjingles> и ничего не происходит
<andrex> он седня кофе не попил
<mrjingles> мож туда полный путь до питона указать?
<artus> попробуй вы терминале вызвать исполнение
<mrjingles> в терминале все ок
<baronos> дать права на запуск и сделать исполняемым и положить в /bin и потом в пропертис название скрипта.имхо)
<artus> ну в смысле автозапуск в взлетающем терминале скрипта
<mrjingles> и напрямую через python и через sh со вписанной строчкой на python и скрипт
<[Raiden]> может лучше просто спросить в гугле где в гноме автозагрузка?
<andrex> /user/local/bin уж тогды или както так
<artus> аля xterm -e  "python /path-to-script/script.py"
<mrjingles> ща попробую через xterm
<artus> надеюсь в виртуалке тренируешся с ребутами? ))
<mrjingles> yep
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно , решили велосипедить )
<mrjingles> [Raiden] что имелось в виду под "спросить где в гноме автозагрузка"?
<[Raiden]> [16:24:24] [[Raiden]]mrjingles: у сред графических есть свои автозагрузки
<mrjingles> я пробовал в gnome-system-properties, в rc.local, в init.d на всех уровнях, Xsession.d - no results :(
<artus> pingvin06, http://habrahabr.ru/search/?q=htb вот полистай , мож чего понравитцо
<[Raiden]> в инитд и рк локал неверно
<mrjingles> я понял уже, разве что со слипами
<[Raiden]> и со слипами
<mrjingles> почему?
<[Raiden]> Ну, как минимум над оещё переменную DISPLAY указывать и стартовать программа будет от рута
<[Raiden]> мне кажется это криво )
<mrjingles> через xterm запускается. окошко xterm конечно убого выглядит, но это лучше, чем ничего )
<artus> mrjingles, ну можно доп параметрами его загнать куда нить подальше )
<[Raiden]> если через гномовский настройщик не работает, стоит проверить работает ли вообще )
<mrjingles> работает
<icapusta> Âñå çäðàâñòâóéòå
<ubuntuhelp> icapusta! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> если в хтерм работает, то видимо твоя программа не графическая.
<[Raiden]> и она нормально выполнялась и до этого в фоне
<mrjingles> в скрипте используется easygui
<mrjingles> даже если она в фоне выполнялась, окошко он должен был отрисовать, нет?
<[Raiden]> графическое да )
<icapusta> А так ?
<icapusta> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<icapusta> Знаю [Raiden]: мне поможет наверное)
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: ладно, фиг его знает почему не пускалось, если страшен хтерм, используй gnome-terminal
<[Raiden]> )
<mrjingles> странно это
<mrjingles> у других стартеров вписано просто /bin/sh и все стартует
<[Raiden]> руками кликни по скрипту, если так не стартует, не с терминала, а по клику
<icapusta> Настроил на ubu сурвере кэширующий DNS pdnsd , но вот с сети его видно , все тесты пройдены , по ссш захожу , самба висит и ее видно из вин машин а вот днс не видать
<[Raiden]> значит как-то неверно ты его написал )
<mrjingles> если дважды кликнуть и выбрать "запустить в терминале", то заводится.
<icapusta> *но вот с сети его не видно
<mrjingles> если просто "запустить", то не заводится
<[Raiden]> значит надо переписывать
<mrjingles> что именно?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, я не пишу на питоне. Если никто не отзоветяс напиши на форум.
<mrjingles> ладно. спасибо всем)
<mrjingles> 3 часа времени ухайдакал, в чате за 3 минуты нашел ответ ))
<[Raiden]> icapusta: ну тык укажи эту машину как днссервер
<icapusta> [Raiden]: Так указал , ноль внимания
<icapusta> namebenchem тестировал вообще ни одного ответа
<icapusta> фаервол отключил вообще
<icapusta> Сейчас конфиг кину , может там чего намудрил
<artus> icapusta, а ниче что он у тя на локалхост смотрит ? ))
<[Raiden]> icapusta: набери sudo dpkg-reconfigure pdnsd и выбери корневые сервера, потом проверь что у тебя висит на 53 порту и что в resolv.conf
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<icapusta> artus: не не там все поправил
<icapusta> artus: поставил any
<[Raiden]> а на этой машине он работает?
<[Raiden]> где запущено )
<icapusta> [Raiden]: да
<[Raiden]> ок
<icapusta> icapusta: rtibhetn ghjdthzk dig host
<andrex> ыыы
<artus> icapusta,  http://lapitoop.ru/full-faq-pdnsd/
<baronos> ломанный немецкий прям)
<icapusta> Щас покопаю немного может чего получится
<mrjingles> а тут с LDTP кто-нибудь дело имел?
<mrjingles> умеет он средства ввода физические блокировать?
<andrex> у него и спроси, посредством пыткой man
<mrjingles> это питоновский модуль.. копался, пока не нарыл ничего
<mrjingles> до этого только с autoit в виндах работал, там можно спокойно отрубить клаву с мышью.
<mrjingles> ладно, пойду дальше референсы читать) все спасибо за подсказку
<mrjingles> bye
<icapusta> Блин я идиот , удалил файл pdnsd из /etc/default/ где бы мне теперь его взять ?
<andrex> apt-file search
<icapusta> andrex: спасибо
<icapusta> andrex: команда не найдена
<artus> icapusta, а чего, снести и поставить по новому не ?
<icapusta> artus: кого убунту ? Зачем
<artus> я про днс
<[Raiden]> icapusta: самый простой способ - sudo apt-get install --reinstall  pdnsd
<[Raiden]> вернут ьфайлик
<icapusta> artus: А вот не ставится , я так понял pdnsd это дефолтный сервис и он шел в комплекте
<[Raiden]> неа
<artus> icapusta, не дефолтный, бекапиш конфиг, аптитуде пурге, и ставиш по новому, подсовываеш свой конфиг
<[Raiden]> если вы про убунту. А то сюда и другие извращенцы ломятся
<icapusta> sed: невозможно прочитать /etc/default/pdnsd: Нет такого файла или каталога
<andrex> sudo?
<icapusta> artus: конфиг сбэкапил сразу после настройки
<icapusta> andrex: точно какой же я олень
<icapusta> andrex: все равное ответ такой же
<icapusta> artus: а по ангийски можна ?
<andrex> apt-file ставь и ищи по названию файла пакет и тавь ибо я фз какой он там
<artus> скайпа 4.1.0.20 уже
<icapusta> блин я запустил пурге а оно мне все поудаляло
<artus> все это что?
<icapusta> artus: ну как то много пакетов разных
<icapusta> artus: все пошел читать ман
<artus> ))
<artus> там всего то переустановить пакет , и вернуть конфиг
<icapusta> artus: Ага вот сейчас запустил установку pdnsd с чистого листа
<icapusta> Спасибо всем кто помогал , но скорее всего я еще вернусь ))
<icapusta> странная ошибка выползает при перезапуске сервиса resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything.
<[Raiden]> у меня это /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<[Raiden]> и он по ходу генерится при кажом конекте
<[Raiden]> и я не интересовался что с этим делать.
<[Raiden]> можно рпописать днс в свойствах соединения нм
<[Raiden]> раньше линуксы быликакие-то более простые )
<icapusta> [Raiden]: )) Я как начал осваивать линуксы у меня в голове такой шалман
<johnnix> Приветствую убунтоводы, такой вопрос, при запуске музыки под gmusicbrowser вываливается такая: Ошибка воспроизведения: В вашей установке GStreamer отсутствует модуль. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135.
<artus> я знаю, я !
<johnnix> внимаю:)
<artus> у тебя отсутствует моуль gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10
<artus> :D
<skai-falkorr> а я знаю, что делать с этим:)
<johnnix> отлично, это и было сказано в сообщении об ошибке, только я в линуксе новичок, и не понимаю что и куда тыкать
<[Raiden]> johnnix: ставь разыне пакеты сам гстриме ффмпег , угли, бэд
<[Raiden]> обчно хватает
<johnnix> наверное чтобы вам понятнее было, я вообще ноль в линуксе
<artus> странно, у остальных скил пользования сразу +500 после установки линуксофф, а тебе что , не отсыпали?
<[Raiden]> johnnix: версия убунты?
<johnnix> xubuntu 12.04 lts
<johnnix> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<johnnix> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<johnnix> Release:	12.04
<johnnix> Codename:	precise
<[Raiden]> johnnix: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-base  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<johnnix> Спасибо, а откуда вы эти команды знаете?:)
<skai-falkorr> johnnix: help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<skai-falkorr> прочти, распечатай, молись каждый вечер
<icapusta> [Raiden]: что то не видать из сети моего коня http://pastebin.com/RvcPRg2M
<[Raiden]> Ну натыкался уже. На самом деле что бы имет ьмаксимум аудио-видео кодеков лучше ещё поставить
<[Raiden]> libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 возможно 52
<[Raiden]> icapusta: пиши на форум
<icapusta> [Raiden]: ок
<[Raiden]> johnnix: я сделал apt-cache search gstreamer , что бы вспомнить
<johnnix> apt-get install libavcodec-extra-52 libavdevice-extra-52 libavformat-extra-52 правильно будет?
<[Raiden]> нуда и sudo в начале
<[Raiden]> когда надо права рута долго sudo -i
<johnnix> E: Для пакета «libavcodec-extra-52» не найден кандидат на установку
<johnnix> E: Не удалось найти пакет libavdevice-extra-52
<johnnix> E: Для пакета «libavformat-extra-52» не найден кандидат на установку
<[Raiden]> ну начит 53 )
<johnnix> думаю да:)
<johnnix> это правда что, линукс настроил и забыл?)))
<artus> враки
<[Raiden]> когда как.
<openvoid> смотря для чего
<openvoid> для вконтактика и настраивать не надо
<Sergey_IT> правда, дажебез настройки
<openvoid> мржно поросто поставить изабыть
<[Raiden]> много мифов :) stoplinux.net  сойдет для отрезвления :)
<[Raiden]> http://stoplinux.org.ru
<skai-falkorr> еще лучше будет
<skai-falkorr> !notforyou
<ubuntuhelp> Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<johnnix> http://goo.gl/UCdgo интересная статья, дает повод задуматься, но мне далеко уже за школьные годы, и в КС я не шпилю:)
<skai-falkorr> johnnix: my little pony смотришь?
<johnnix> не знаю что такое
<skai-falkorr> значит еще слишком молод:)
<johnnix> ну если вы со своим ребенком смотрите, это не означает что я еще молод:)
<skai-falkorr> молод:)повзрослеешь - тебе захочется отойти от всей этой чернухи, смерти и грязи, захочется чего-то чистого, доброго:)и начнешь смотреть my little pony
<skai-falkorr> ну и ессесно, каждые три года надо пересматривать трилогию, иначе темная сторона победит
<andrex> ага, а потом закроешся у себя в розовой комнате чтобы не видеть этот ужасный мир....
<johnnix> это все побочные эффекты от пользования убунты? O_o
<[Raiden]> ))
<openvoid> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112375327343606570108/posts/4NMfD9GRuZ9
<johnnix> определенно генту юзер по мне
<Sergey_IT> прям палата №6
<andrex> угу
<Kyshtynbai> Шатлворт - одинокйи пользователь юнити? Фигня, врут)).
<[Raiden]> могли бы побольше дистров нарисовать. Магея там, опенсусе, ещё чего-нить.
<[Raiden]> А гентушник вроде хороший получился , похож :)
<andrex> чего то райдена магея зацепила
<UNIm95> Народ подскажите с vpn
<UNIm95> Импортировал все как сказано во внутренней инструкции.  Однако браузер не пользуется ВПН и через tun0 интерфейс не идёт траффик
<UNIm95> в ifconfig Смотрел. принятые байты на 0
<UNIm95> хотя нетворк менеджер показал что соединение есть
<UNIm95> куда копать?
<openvoid> route ?
<openvoid> заработало :)
<jlewka> всем привет)
<andrex> ну привет
<scrimmer> ухты, а как я тут оказался?
<andrex> незнаем, лунатил наверно
<scrimmer> ну ладно, как дела?
<andrex> как обычно, ждем прогресса в юнитях вских
<shenmue> ня
<andrex> ня
<shenmue> о боже. лидер проката это суммерки =(
<shenmue> опередли даже облачный атлас
<andrex> а я маджестик смотрю, июо все остальное шляпа какаято
<andrex> б
<shenmue> у меня тут просят ник отдать
<shenmue> и даже обещали тату сделать с моим ником
<shenmue> да я крут оказывается
<andrex> кто эт такой щедрый?)
<shenmue> не знаю. якобы фанат игры и всё такое
<shenmue> уже обещал взломать =)
<andrex> бывает, меня тут на всякие каналы приглашают, то к араба то ещё куды, типо руские там есть чтоб помогал по ирке
<andrex> а я как увижу их коракули убигаю сразу
<nexxxt> Ку
<andrex> re
<scrimmer> воцап
<nexxxt> я ничего не пропустил?
<shenmue> ну..
<shenmue> andrex боится каракулей а меня тут хакнуть обещали.. а так все как обычно
<SKonst> значит хакнут
<andrex> 0_o у меня ща принтер сам заработал...
 * andrex пошел менять памперс
<shenmue> тя арабы хакают. прост оне поняли что это принтер сетевой =)
<nexxxt> :-)
<andrex> уу долго будут, я за 100 железками сижу
<andrex> пока меня найдут состарятся и забудут чего делают тут
<shenmue> а пока оглядывайся по сторонам. принтеры уже ихние !
<nexxxt> жжоте
<openvoid> формула один начинается
<shenmue> мне вторая часть больше понравилась
<nexxxt> формулы один О_о
<jlewka> ьщещпз hekbn
<jlewka> motoGP *
<icapusta> А ен подскажите как посмотреть какие службы висят на портах и как проверить доступность этих портов OS 12.04 server
<[Raiden]> icapusta: netstat -antup и сканер юзай онлайновый или nmap
<[Raiden]> может и ещё как-нить - хз
<icapusta> Ага спасибо , я все пинаю pdnsd
<icapusta> [Raiden]: вот и проблему нашел , сервис занял udp 127.0.0.1:53 смотрит внутрь себя
<[Raiden]> гугльни по нему. Я раньше настраивал когда у провадера часто дохли днс. Русские статьи есть
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-11
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никто не заморачивался pdf в кучу картинок распаковать?
<royek> как заставить ubuntu 12.04 "видеть" файловые системы zfs ufs
<royek> хотя бы читать, из них копировать?
<royek> и почему virtualbox перестал работать? то есть запускается программа а виртуальные машины не запускаются?
<royek> кто убил кенеди?
<royek> ну что за канал ни чего не знают )))
<NoOova> Всем превед
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: впиши в консоли man pdfimages
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gogi112: ой. там заморочка веселей нарисовалась. кошмар просто
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: предварительно зайди в тот каталог где лежит пдф файл, выполни команду pdfimages с указанием пдф файла и куда кидать картинки
<gogi112> pdfimages ASUS-n73sv-ENG.pdf /home/1/
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: что за заморочь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эти <censored> хотят из разных pdf насохранять в картинки страницы и засунуть в word. 6 тыс страниц
<gogi112> JohnDoe_71Rus: это какой то треш и угар)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да не то слово
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я им уже сказал что это маленький пушной зверек. они пока не верят
<gogi112> :trollface: 80 lvl
<NoOova> можно поплером конвертить
<NoOova> пдф во что угодно
<NoOova> poppler
<gogi112> NoOova: тоесть без вытягивания картинок и добавления их в ворд? все автоматом будет происходить?
<NoOova> Помоему в Tiff ток можно из многостраничных
<gogi112> NoOova: хех, странная хрень, пишет что установлен poppler-utils а в консоли пишет команда не найдена
<NoOova> Посмотри что в пакете poppler-utils лежит
<NoOova> например через apt-file show poppler-utils
<NoOova> кажется
<NoOova> мб не show команда
<gogi112> NoOova: полный список выложить?
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdffonts
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdfimages
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdfinfo
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdfseparate
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdftocairo
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdftohtml
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdftoppm
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdftops
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdftotext
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/bin/pdfunite
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/share/doc/poppler-utils/changelog.Debian.gz
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/share/doc/poppler-utils/copyright
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/share/man/man1/pdffonts.1.gz
<gogi112> poppler-utils: /usr/share/man/man1/pdfimages.1.gz
<andrex> !paste > gogi112
<ubuntuhelp> gogi112, please see my private message
<gogi112> andrex: thx, учту
<snql> .
 * snql .
<NoOova> Хм...
<NoOova> Ещё можно экспортировать в набор jpeg-ов с помощью ghostscript
<NoOova> gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dSAFER -dBATCH -dTextAlphaBits=4 -dAlignToPixels=0 -dEPSCrop -dGraphicsAlphaBits=4 -r200x200 -sDEVICE=jpeg -sOutputFile=file_%09d.jpg file.pdf
<snql> не ругайся
<vamadir> народ как сделать pptp только как локалку, настроил как мане, но у клиента при соединении пропадает интернет.
<NoOova> какой ещё мане
<vamadir> в мануале
<NoOova> в каком мане
<vamadir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<NoOova> в чем вопрос?
<NoOova> парамерт nodefaultroute включен?
<vamadir> шас посмотрю
<vamadir> да
<vamadir> Нашел решение, pptp не передает параметр nodefaultroute для windows. отключил у клиента исп.как главный шлюз
<vamadir> народ а nodefaultroute вообще работает??
<NoOova> хрен знает
<NoOova> pptp старье
<NoOova> Зачем его использовать вообще?
<tagezi> устра всем )
<NoOova> пре
<Scrimmer> andrex: :3
<[Raiden]> Статейка понравилась, хорошо расписано. Правда не про наш дистр
<[Raiden]> http://blog.fabio.mancinelli.me/2012/12/28/Arch_Linux_on_BTRFS.html
<andrex> Scrimmer, че те, бармалей :D
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты на арч решил пересесть? )
<[Raiden]> Не знаю пока. Помучию немного в виртуалке )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а ты вообще то работаешь?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: если коротко, то нет.
<SergeyIT> понятно
<tagezi> потом книгу выпустит "Красноглазый Райден" заработает много денег и будет опять не работать )
<[Raiden]> В арче есть плагины гимпа в стандартных репах,  ликвид рескале, вельвет денойз и т.д. В опенсусе  мне их пришлось самому собирать когда дуамл туда переехать.
<[Raiden]> Для меня это плюс, т.к. бывает пользуюсь
<tagezi> эм.. я пока гимп не дербанил, руки не дошли пока
<tagezi> хотя я его и дербанить буду немного по другому ))
<jura12> hi
<andrex> hi
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты нарываешься, что ли?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ты уже поставил арч на виртуалку?)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, ты чего ко всем пристаешь?
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: 1) андрекса доставать - это весело, 2) Райдену я написал для того, что бы узнать, получилось у него завести арч на виртуалке или нет
<Scrimmer> ибо у меня не получилось
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: а тагези пишу, т.к. он вредный, а тебе вообще не пишу :)
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: а ты чего вечно всякие вопросы задаешь?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, так иди медитируй с арчем... сделаешь, приходи )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты просто безрукий, потому и не получилось )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: это были неправильные пчелы
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пчелы правельные, просто нужно мёд есть, а не ножку у стола грысть )
<Scrimmer> а это идея
<Scrimmer> сам додумался?
<tagezi> он кстати там даже кеды свои любимые запустил )
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1109/h_1384017797_5323267_f086f4a264.png
<Scrimmer> райден?
<Scrimmer> а, ну да, по скрину видно то
<Scrimmer> щас попробую xfce4 завести там
<tagezi> руки отростил? )
<tagezi> а*
<tagezi> хотя ты понял )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: слухай, я тут смотрю, ты в гуру линухи записался что ли ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: сам то поставишь арч без гайдов?)
<Scrimmer> умник
<tagezi> и ушёл ))
<gaga_rin> обновиться стоит?
<gaga_rin> раскладки починили?
<gaga_rin> спят чтоле все?
<tagezi> gaga_rin: нет, просто не знают что тебе ответить, вдруг тоже нахамишь и сленяешь )
<gaga_rin> зойчем?
<tagezi> а, ты не видел )
<gaga_rin> ноуп
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, в 14.04 работает
<tagezi> поставь в виртуалку, глянь в ней, может тебе вообще это всё не понравиться
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: о привет
<gaga_rin> вот до 14.04 я боюсь, а до 13.10 хочется
<gaga_rin> там альттаб сделали наконец то!
<SergeyIT> так в 13.10 тоже пишут, что починили
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, а что с аль табом?
<gaga_rin> эх обновлюсь, сломается поставлю что-нить с кде
<gaga_rin> альтаб по клику мыши стал работать как в кде
<SergeyIT> винду )
<gaga_rin> шиндавс неудобен для рутнопа
<SergeyIT> альттаб  без мыши
<SergeyIT> ой, я ж в 12.04 ). Колесиком переключаются
<gaga_rin> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/9706655  Из того, что можно отметить, кроме множества мелких улучшений и оптимизаций интерфейса — это поддержка курсора мыши для переключателя окон Alt+Tab и обновлённый индикатор раскладки. 
<SergeyIT> попозже проверю
<tagezi> не поченили они нифига
<gaga_rin> свёкла! а я уже начал обновляца
<tagezi> у меня не пашет алт+шифт на переключение раскладки
<tagezi> ну, просто.. виртуалка не за секунду открываеться.. )
<tagezi> в кедах они ничего не ломали
<tagezi> пока открыл, пока обновил, пока перезагрузил
<tagezi> gaga_rin: там вроде кастыль какой придумали что бы оно как-то переулючалось
<gaga_rin> эх
<gaga_rin> ну посморим
<tagezi> раскажешь.. может у меня зеркала старые
<gaga_rin> если не забуду появиться тут завтра
<gaga_rin> всё теперь незабуду
<tagezi> яночью, буду сравнивать х86 и х64 между собой
<SergeyIT> что, весы и линейку купил?
<tagezi> чото как-то странно оно всё пашет.. может реально нужно забить на память и на 64 перелесть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: микрометр )
<gaga_rin> а чего не так с памятью в х64 ?
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin: в 14.04 альттаб мышкой переключается
<Sergey_IT> и в 13.10 должно
<royek> zfs и ufs убунта может читать
<royek> ?
<andrex> ufs поддерживается ядром zfs через тулзы
<andrex> но нормально видеть без костылей не выйдет
<royek> странно
<[Raiden]> Я тут подумал, если использовать арч, то в целом обновление из аур может его убить. Но если  использовать бтрфс и снапшоты, то это не так важно
<royek> почему?
<[Raiden]> ну  потому , что откатить можешь изменения быстро , 1 командой.
<andrex> а у меня арч с бтрфс незахотел работать) правда я и не особо старался
<[Raiden]> andrex: текущий работает
<snql> [Raiden] << представляешь, в открытых дровах флеш не тормозит, раньше так было только на проприетарных
<snql> 4ххх же
<[Raiden]> ну могу себе представить
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> сам в шоке
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю закрытые. В случае с нвидиа.
<snql> жизнь принудит и открытым рад будешь
<snql> зажрались
<andrex> хочу закрытые дрова))
<tagezi> а у меня bleachbit из под рута опять не хочет запускаться (
<andrex> на интел
<tagezi> вот вечно так, то испортят то сломают
<snql> на интел? это вообще странно, почему intel до сих пор не синоним слову opensource
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Wolfskin
<tagezi> чо с миром твориться? о_О
<SergeyIT> tagezi: закрывай тему о логах, зеленый отписался )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну закрыть может только мобератор, я могу поставить галочку что решено )
<andrex> ставь
<andrex> я еще на выходных сказал что все
<andrex> правда ссыль 1н месть 2х
<tagezi> есть прока которая переводит монохромную картинку в коестики нолики?
<SergeyIT> в 14.04 пока глючат открытые драйвера - нвидиа падают, интел - греются и загружают проц (точнее наоборот)
<andrex> загружает интел нвидиа греецо падает проц
<BCTv> Всем доброго вечера! Имею установленную 12.04.3 LTS, bt. тюнер авер студио 507, подскажите как насторить управление с пульта ДУ? Сейчас работают кнопки громкости, плюс при нажатии некоторых кнопок появляется окошко с перечеркнутым кружком.
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Привет http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/img2txt.1.html не это ищешь?
<l-ectrik> BCTv: система какая, акромя 12.04.3?
<tagezi> кака утилс .. я должен был догадаться )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: спасибо, попробую
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ок
<l-ectrik> расскажешь потом)
<SergeyIT> BCTv, ищи в инете
<BCTv> Искал, каждый настраивает по своему, в основном через lirc, так и не нашел рабочего рецепта
<BCTv> Система - Ubuntu, если я правильно поняла
<SergeyIT> BCTv, вспомнил - вы черная кошка )
<BCTv> не не, это xneur окончание добавил )
<BCTv> (кот, если уж на то пошло)
<SergeyIT> у меня авермедиа ezmaker - фрейм грабер - у него пульта нет, но работает
<l-ectrik> BCTv: а на хабре статью смотрели?
<andrex> а у мня тож есть какаято авермедиа hd чето тама usb тока дрова на ядро выше 26 невстают)
<BCTv> Сергей, мне тюнер только как пульт для компа получить надо в первую очередь
<andrex> а телефон через блютус не проще было бы)
<BCTv> на хабре про lirc? Смотрел, делал, не получилось
<BCTv> можно же без lircа настроить?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну немного не то что нужно.. он как-то чтранно переводит в цвет, выводит на экран вырвиглазное мигание, а в файл какойто бардак сохраняет
<tagezi> но.. съеэтим хоть что-то можно сделать )
<l-ectrik> понятно. Просто сам не пробовал)
<[Raiden]> был проект по управлению с андройда , для среды кде.
<BCTv> у пульта меняется eventXX при перезагрузке, видел статью как с этим бороться, но тоже не получилось
<BCTv> КДЕ на Ubuntu 12.04.3 поможете поставить?
<[Raiden]> BCTv: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BCTv> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<BCTv>  kubuntu-desktop : Зависит: kde-window-manager
<BCTv> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install -f
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: советовал уже я, не помогает
<[Raiden]> тогда надо смотреть что это за поломанные пакеты
<[Raiden]> как минимум
<l-ectrik> Их же их найти еще нужно
<BCTv> Синаптик не видит пакетов с ошибками
<[Raiden]> aptitude search ~ahold пишет что-нить?
<l-ectrik> сначала aptitude поставить нужно)
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections |grep hold
<BCTv> ничего не пишет
<l-ectrik> странно
<[Raiden]> повтори установку и покажи весь вывод команды
<BCTv> кде?
<[Raiden]> ну да , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BCTv> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<BCTv> tata@tata-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BCTv> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<BCTv> Построение дерева зависимостей
<BCTv> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<BCTv> Некоторые пакеты невозможно установить. Возможно, вы просите невозможного,
<BCTv> или же используете нестабильную версию дистрибутива, где запрошенные вами
<BCTv> пакеты ещё не созданы или были удалены из Incoming.
<BCTv> Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам:
<BCTv> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<BCTv>  kubuntu-desktop : Зависит: kde-window-manager
<BCTv> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<BCTv> tata@tata-pc:~$
<[Raiden]> kde-window-manager xможет в репах нету )
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Но на канал так много не пость
<BCTv> как быть?
<snql> пиши ищо
<[Raiden]> BCTv: apt-cache policy  kde-window-manager
<[Raiden]> !paste | BCTv
<ubuntuhelp> BCTv: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<snql> [Raiden] << дорогой трафик?
<BCTv> tata@tata-pc:~$ apt-cache policy  kde-window-manager
<BCTv> kde-window-manager:
<BCTv>   Установлен: (отсутствует)
<BCTv>   Кандидат:   4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa2
<BCTv>   Таблица версий:
<BCTv>      4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa2 0
<BCTv>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<BCTv>      4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.3 0
<BCTv>         500 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages
<BCTv>      4:4.8.2a-0ubuntu4 0
<BCTv>         500 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<BCTv> блин
<[Raiden]> в общем я не знаю, может чего в ппа  не так собрали
<BCTv> беда (
<[Raiden]> BCTv: попробуй что-либо другое поставить или удалить
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install mc
<[Raiden]> ошибка если повторяется, то дело не в пакетах с кде
<[Raiden]> если mc есть, поставь ncdu
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: так пытается поставить 4.11 у него
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну и что?
<BCTv> всё ОК, он установился
<[Raiden]> BCTv: ну значит в репе на ппа поломано
<[Raiden]> попробуй руками kde-window-manager поставить
<BCTv> как?
<[Raiden]> ну sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager
<BCTv> ьс
<[Raiden]> посмотрим что напишет
<SergeyIT> pre-release update в источниках возможно включен
<BCTv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401481/
<[Raiden]> да не, пре релиз апдейт  в источниках влияет на обновление дистра.
<BCTv> SergeyIT, я всё включал кроме исходников
<[Raiden]> BCTv: попробуй обновись как sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  и потом ещё раз , либ оудали ппа и ставь версию 4.8.5 из офиц. репов.
<[Raiden]> Вполне возможно у тебя ещё какие-то ппа есть
<BCTv> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<[Raiden]> короче разбираться надо. На месте )
<BCTv> каким образом ппа переустановить?
<BCTv> [Raiden], айда в гости в Тверь? )))
<[Raiden]> ты можешь поставить программу ppa-purge , и указывать ей имена ппа котоыре включены. Это откатит все изменения по идее.
<[Raiden]> но как бы, возможно проблема не у тебя, а в этом ппа для 12.04
<BCTv> может этот:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports переустановить?
<BCTv> тогда бы гугл по моей проблеме много больше результатов выдавал
<[Raiden]> BCTv: в синаптике тоже не видно пакетов с ошибками?
<BCTv> нет
<[Raiden]> печально )
<l-ectrik> http://cs7010.vk.me/c540105/v540105438/12e44/U0s-eIoejzw.jpg
<l-ectrik> уже в продаже))
<tagezi> баян )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSPgBeZpEkjVLnXjf4rup4EOBjH1BNs5wpManhZHWIPWfzeN5pNzQ
<l-ectrik> Это что-то наподобие ударной установки?
<tagezi> не знаю..
<l-ectrik> ну, палочки зачем-то же лежат
<l-ectrik> или они для еды? ))
<tagezi> это двухпальцевая скоросная печать )
<l-ectrik> ))
<tagezi> вроде видео есть, попробую найти )
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/201422/
<l-ectrik> А выдерживает морозы - это чтобы в электричках работал?
<[Raiden]> конечно
<[Raiden]> )
<l-ectrik> дешевле iPhone-это радует ))
<SergeyIT> но в 3 раза тяжелее
<SergeyIT> на рельсы не ронять, поезд с рельс сойти может
<l-ectrik> отзыв понравился про простукивание)
<tagezi> странно, в виртуалке LibreOffice себя ведёт очень одекватно.. в на живой машине постоянно падает (
<tagezi> и к железу не знаю как привязать.. ибо тогдабы не только он валился бы
<tagezi> http://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/6040/nanowar =)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> днём послушаю, сн.
<tagezi> artus: тут?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-12
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> ну нифига ты тормаз
<tarokinoe> Превед! Захожу с со своего компа (linux) на другой (windows xp) через tightvnc . Не могу переключить раскладку клавиатуры с русского на англ. и наоборот. Как исправить? нажимаю alt-shift, а он совсем перестает печатать и реагирует так, как-будто бы я нажимаю горячие клаÐ
<vkr> вруби utf-8
<tarokinoe> слухай, чето не могу найти где включить
<vkr> ок уже )
<tarokinoe> чего?
<gaga_rin> а шо? кто меня пинговал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> анб
<gaga_rin> tagezi: обновился, расскладку тупит, и повесить можно только на ctrl+space
<gaga_rin> по ктрл+альт+т не запускается терминал
<gaga_rin> а так вполне норм
 * snql демонстративно приветствует всех
<Sergey_IT> утра
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> gaga_rin: понятно, спасибо, будем знать
<tagezi> andrex: тут?
<SergeyIT> спит
<andrex> нет не тут
<tagezi> ну ладно )
<andrex> чаво хотел то :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> други чаво ему не хватает? http://pastebin.com/t1rxGn3D
<andrex> lib32ncurses5-dev
<snql> удачи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это мне?
<andrex> ну да
<tagezi> andrex: да я думал, может ты мне ещё раз по русски объяснишь чем отличаються x86 от x64 систем
<andrex> архитектурой)
<tagezi> но, я уже предпологаю, что это аномальная зона в информатике
<tagezi> andrex: ну, да.. типа не балконы, а лоджии, не подъезды, а парадные .. и тд
<tagezi> фишка в том, что х86 в виртуалке не глючит, а на компе ай5 глючит пострашному... а х64 нет
<tagezi> i5 не поддерживает инструкции для х86?
<andrex> фз
<tagezi> я думал что i5 это типа 686 по инструкциям, с плюшками
<andrex> а вобще 64 бтные у них адресация больше и лучше работают с многоядерными или много процессорными системами
<andrex> и ьысирее)
<andrex> б
<tagezi> ну, попводу адресации, у меня памяти жрёт даже меньше )
<snql> biggrin
<andrex> ну какбы не от адресации скока жрать будет зависит
<andrex> ну хотя 32 больше 4 х не сожрет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сожрет
<tagezi> не, там же под адрес резервируеться место.. либо 32 бита либо 64.. тоесть х64 программы должны есть больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _pae вроде как и позволяет жрать неограниченно )
<andrex> неа на процесс больше 4 х нельзя
<tagezi> а памяти у меня как было 3,6 гига так и сталось )
<tagezi> кто-то тут обещал мне ещё 100 метров типа отвалят )
<andrex> а в 64 хоть все 32
<tagezi> короче, не ставте на айи 32 систему, она глючит как моя жизнь )
<andrex> да нифига
<tagezi> хотя больше всего глючит либр оыис, остальное терпимо
<tagezi> andrex: что данафига?
<andrex> данафига тебе глаза?
<tagezi> andrex: ну да.. я заметил ) но объясни, почему
<andrex> норм работает 32 система на ix
<tagezi> а почему у меня тогда не работало?
<andrex> но, некоторые возможности не доступны, столкнулся при работе с музыкой
<andrex> руки у тя 16 битные :D
<tagezi> да ну тебя )) я ваще только на кнопочки жмахаю )
<andrex> ну тогда ваще у них всего две комманды, нажать и отпустить
<andrex> аналоговые релешные
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> andrex: ну вот ты меня ваще запутал, чо я тебя спрашивал?
<andrex> про разрядность, чем отличается 32 64
<tagezi> да это я знаю.. я не понимаю почему работает не так
<tagezi> всмысле почему у меня чтолько глюков было на i5 с х86
<andrex> вот не знаю
<andrex> это уже твоя индивидуальность
<tagezi> в виртуалке всё нормально плясало
<SergeyIT> tagezi, камра у тебя 32-битная попорчена
<DarkSirius> привет всем
<tagezi> ку
<DarkSirius> есть проблема при установке прог на Дебиан
<DarkSirius> щас скрин скину
<DarkSirius> вот ссылка http://piccy.info/view3/5423905/62bdf478d1f0da8ec2d5e9fc0da931c7/
<DarkSirius> и пишет Возможно, для исправления этих ошибок вы захотите воспользоваться «apt-get -f install»:
<tagezi> эм =)
<andrex> ключа нет
<DarkSirius> как исправить?
<andrex> wget http://nginx.org/packages/keys/nginx_signing.key
<andrex> cat nginx_signing.key | sudo apt-key add -
<andrex> или сразу wget потом apkey
<andrex> и ваще их ключи не пашу помоему есть другой сервер тока я забыл какой)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38409
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и тебе доброе утро
<tagezi> интересно, а зачем нокии продвигать тизен.. они же уже куплены мс
<tagezi> или мс и там хочет как-то попакастить?
<[Raiden]> vj;tn ,snm
<[Raiden]> может быть
<tagezi> хм.. а мс точно купила всю нокию, или только их мобильну часть? )
<andrex> да фз, мне пофиг)
<tagezi> не, нокиа продала только телефоны мс )
<tagezi> ну и патенты с ними
<[Raiden]> Вчера линк попался. Не читал, но решил постануть, http://ubuntu-passion.ru/?p=1438
<andrex> а хда, теперь я впомнил как это называется
<andrex> применитель)
<andrex> вы все применители
<l-ectrik> обсценная лексика))
<[Raiden]> /me руковыпрямитель
<[Raiden]> 4.11.3 никак не доберётся до кубунты. Забухали чтоли все.
<andrex> бывает
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/c/3/b/1/6/8bbb89153be65aa2bdbe6a78400.jpg
<only_you> кде5 пилят
<[Raiden]>  а юнити некст когда обещают?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, они засунули его в кубудту апдейт и спят спокойно
<[Raiden]> куда засунули?
<andrex> кубудда
<tagezi> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<[Raiden]> ясно, на другйо ппа положили
<[Raiden]> ок )
<andrex> хитрые гады
<tagezi> так что он может в оф репах и не появиться
<[Raiden]> я просто по привычке подключил кубунту-бэкпортс реп и жду.
<[Raiden]> ступил немного
<[Raiden]> Какая  свежая шутка, не слышал уже лет 30 (с) фортунки.
<tagezi> может его забанить?
<tagezi> Xvost: алё?
<[Raiden]> сек
<tagezi> ну может он навстроил
<tagezi> настроил
<tagezi> чото с клиентом у него
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты офисами вообще не пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> Ну редко очень
<[Raiden]> можно сказать что нет
<tagezi> я просто тут пощёрал калигру
<[Raiden]> кажись не придётся банить
<tagezi> прикольно развиваются, в электронных таблицах даже есть возможность написания своих формул
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, я так.. мне всёравно.. это впринципе не особо важно.. просто когда приходишь и пытаешься понять очем говорили, этот флуд мешает
<[Raiden]> а у тебя какой клиент?
<tagezi> quassel
<[Raiden]> в общем бывает что можно выключить служебыне собщения
<tagezi> я вчера тоже пофлудил, пока его настроил ))
<[Raiden]> правда потом сложно понять кто когда пришел )
<tagezi> но, тут одно но.. я пытался заставить его заходить на канал, а то он вредный так, сам не хочет
<tagezi> короче.. офис.. кадигра.. им ещё пару плющек сделать, и реально будет классная штука расширяемая на языке питон до каких угодно размеров.. думаю можно даже будет в него интегрировать документоориентированую базу данных и составить конкуренцию
<tagezi> Лотуснотусу
<tagezi> калигра*
<tagezi> они к этому ближе чем ОО или ЛО
<Kyshtynbai> А лотуснотес под никсы есть?
<[Raiden]> есть, но могут быть проблемы с установкой, т.к. не развивается приличное время.
<[Raiden]> http://s.4pda.to/wp-content/uploads/headbands/123/phband-123960.jpg
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну вроде делался под редхет
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/h6y6O7
<tagezi> дамба в питере, верх инженерной мысли.. створки закрывают паравозики )
<[Raiden]> Я ставил несколько лет назад. Но это было ещё до того как шапка на него забила.
<[Raiden]> ибм т.е.
<matrixd>  tagezi: посонам походу было плевать на кпд
<matrixd> а снимок эпичен
<snql> вечера
<snql> american horror story ничего так, правда после 10 серий подряд захотел спать и отрубился на часа два
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: недавно про эту мега дамбу показывали, кажется в "экспериментах"
<tagezi> мегодамбу? меготраты.. её начали строить в ссср ещё, мы в 3 классе туда на экскурсию по спец пропускам катались..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот http://video.yandex.ru/users/arni-raj/view/1644/user-tag/%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B1%D0%B0/#
<tagezi> говорять наконец закончили оба крыла.. и типа теперь наваднения не страшны Питеру )
<tagezi> почти 5 милионов человек.. нуда 7-8 где-то так ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x76VEPXYaI0 не пытайтесь повторить )
<gogi112> Доброго времени суток, нарисовалась проблемка с хот кеем, раньше блокировать экран мог win+l, но после либо очередного обновления либо после установки Vuze данная комбинация не работает, использую xscreensaver 5.15
<gogi112> помогите кто чем может
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю, в гном2 и кде по умолчанию ctrl+alt+l , как в других средах не знаю.
<gogi112> эта комбинация тоже не работает, а вот ctrl+alt+t прекрасно работает, направьте на путь истинный
<[Raiden]> gogi112: у тебя юнити?
<gogi112> [Raiden]: не gnome-fallback
<gogi112> с панелькой вверху как в предыдущих дистрибудивах еще до юнити
<[Raiden]> Хм, тогда попробуй для начала переклчюиться на английский и заюзать хоткей.
<[Raiden]> и ещё посмотри ~/.xsession-errors , возможно блокировщик гнома просто падает
<gogi112> нихт
<gogi112> ща
<[Raiden]> Если там нет ругани по теме, тогда возможно случайн осбился хоткей. Погугли как записать обратно или проверь под чистым юзером
<gogi112> sudo ~/.xsession-errors
<gogi112> sudo: /home/xxx/.xsession-errors: команда не найдена
<gogi112> ругань вовсю
<[Raiden]> gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<[Raiden]> или лучше так
<[Raiden]> tail -f  ~/.xsession-errors , а потом дави хоткей. Если текст появляется, то возможно падает. Если нет, то видимо он просто не назначен.
<gogi112> открыл лог
<gogi112> tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<gogi112> Gdk-WARNING **: nautilus: Fatal IO error 11 (Ресурс временно недоступен) on X server :0.
<gogi112> и еще много текста
<[Raiden]> Ну , именно это не похоже на блокировку. Почитай как там  вгноме хоткей назначить
<gogi112> вот за этим собственно и обратился...почитать в гуголе?
<[Raiden]> да, пошли вместе гуглить, я не в курсе )
<[Raiden]> gogi112: возможно в параметрах есть http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-LEZvafRJz_E/T1WIDYMiecI/AAAAAAAAAkY/6mS2glXtkuM/s1600/gnome-hotkeys.png
<gogi112> чота нашел, имя кнопки win в линухе не <super> ?
<[Raiden]> да, точнее может быть. Зависит от раскладки )
<[Raiden]> у меня ещё 1 идея есть, что если прогармма блокирующая простто не установлена?
<gogi112> а как это узнать?
<[Raiden]> вот это проблема. Т.к. у меня гнома нет.
<[Raiden]> gogi112: стандартная для гнома gnome-screensaver
<[Raiden]> gogi112: Вот, тебе может быть будет интересно http://osmaster.org.ua/?p=4545
<gogi112> ага, пасиба
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: мистика
<Sergey_IT> решил сегодня добавить памяти компам, и в одно оказалось, что кулек видяхи остановился, даже обжегся
<gogi112> посоветуйте на ваш взгляд лучший торрент клиент
<Sergey_IT> тот, который работает..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думаю что всё что связано с информационными технологиями - это мистика )
<Sergey_IT> здесь другое - завтра бы у меня уже видео не было, как то вовремя получилось - комп работает 24/7 круглый год
<gogi112> Sergey_IT: логично))) они все работают, но вот всегда пользовался qbittorent а он начад вычуживать тут такое...
<Sergey_IT> тогда к экстрасенсу
<snql> а вас тут каждый вечер одна история офигительней другой
<[Raiden]> gogi112: Я пользовался долго трансмишеном, сча пользуюсь ktorrent
<[Raiden]> qbittorent тоже нравился, но он гад перекачивал торенты , файлы которых я удалил.
<[Raiden]> А мне оно не нужно
<gogi112> [Raiden]: стабильный? глюков нет?
<[Raiden]> gogi112: ну вроде качают )
<gogi112> а у меня qbtor ваще ведет себя неадекватно)))
<[Raiden]> gogi112: это как.
<gogi112> при добавлении торента, выбираю путь сохранения, а он падлюка по дефолту кидает
<gogi112> думаю может поменять дефолтный путь, меняю, часть скачанных торентов и по дефолтному пути и по другому, кароч как зря работает
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Может тебе стоит найти предыдущую версию.
<gogi112> да думаю найти альтернативу
<gogi112> где гарантии что в предыдущей версии нет этого глюка
<[Raiden]> трансмишен есть на кути и гтк. Но т.к. изначально он был только гтк, то эта версия постабильней. По крайней мере была года полтора назад.
<Sergey_IT> gogi112, посмотри настройки
<gogi112> Sergey_IT: какие именно?
<Sergey_IT> gogi112, поищи, тебе виднее должно быть
<gogi112> Sergey_IT: нее, тут не в настройках дело, такого нет на других торент клиентах
<tagezi> а в варварских странах запретили торенты )
<Sergey_IT> gogi112, но почему то так происходит - думай
<gogi112> а все равно что запретили что нет, всеравно можно это все обойти
<tagezi> нет, можно сдлать так что бы не обойти )
<gogi112> Sergey_IT: не хотца, я уже хапнул говница с этим клиентом, лучше думать над альтернативой
<tagezi> ну или так что бы обойти было настолько дорого, что нафига оно нужно
<gogi112> tagezi: в нашей жизни можно все сделать))))
<gogi112> tagezi: к примеру free-torrents.org вкурсе что прикрыли?
<tagezi> не, я даже не знаю что это такое
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, в финке тоже запретили?
<gogi112> tagezi: было написано спец приложение, тоесть расширение для хрома, которое работает как прокся, и  вуаля... ACCESS GRANTED
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну у меня не качает.. и даже протакой молчит полностью.. хотя не везде, есть провайдеры которые протакол не блочат
<[Raiden]> для фф есть foxyproxy , можно для каждой страницы разные юзать и т.д.
<[Raiden]> если что
<gogi112> [Raiden]: фкурсе, тока предпочел я пока что хром
<[Raiden]> тогда это не тебе )
<gogi112> хз, webkit мне он кажется намного быстрее
<tagezi> все они быстрые, вебкит тут не причем
<gogi112> да не скажи, ФФ у меня ваще тяжко идет
<gogi112> хром летает
<gogi112> относительно друг друга, хром выигрывает намного
<gogi112> ну это конечно мое сугубо личное мнение
<tagezi> это к экстрасенсам (с) Sergey_IT
<[Raiden]> хром быстрее, да
<[Raiden]> если бы небыл опривычки к фф, может и перешел бы )
<[Raiden]> А пока он жив, как-то не хочется.
<gogi112> а у меня была привычка к ФФ, но он начал тупить, как раз в то время вышел хром, ну трудно конечно было перестроиться, но всетаки перешел
<tagezi> на i5 разницы невидно
<tagezi> в реконге тормозит.. но там вообще ещё проблем хватает
<[Raiden]> в тестах в основном видно и по работе с флешем
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере если рам хватает )
<tagezi> на фф можно сделать быстрее флешь.. с загрузкой проца 14% примерно
<tagezi> с перером такое не получалось
<tagezi> ну и в хромиуме с офф флешем тоже
<Sergey_IT> 14.04 перестал греть нетбук
<only_you> видео?
<Sergey_IT> наверно
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а там уже юнити 8?
<Sergey_IT> это что за 8?
<[Raiden]> ну которая некст на кути
<Sergey_IT> нет еще
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Sergey_IT> не знаю будет ли
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: на дебиан переберёшься? )
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<tagezi> что бы унити на кути не увидеть )
<Sergey_IT> на кути не плохо будет - править легко, опять же
<Sergey_IT> я юнити2д правил, помнится
<tagezi> ну.. пусть делают.. перепишим на кде её )
<tagezi> будет ещё одна родная панелька в кде ))
<[Raiden]> в целом в кде уже есть всё кроме даша
<Sergey_IT> там излишков много
<[Raiden]> глобалменю и т.д.
<tagezi> ну, зато будет проще пересаживать людей убунту на нормальные дистры )
<tagezi> хотя есть дистры под которыми кде ваще ещё не собрано
<snql> красные глазаа
<tagezi> ужасов пересмотрел? или просто плакал много? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, виндоуз?
<snql> первое
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: под виндоус есть.. и под мак ос тоже
<tagezi> под Alpine Linux нет.. там нужно перепиливать его с глибс
<tagezi> а может просто авторы альпайна не любят кде.. ибо по умолчанию у них крыса, и та не настроеная
<[Raiden]> а в чакре нету хфце
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/6/4/b/5/5/e23ade442fcafcf093fba731718.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на ютубе вроде ролик есть
<tagezi> жена вчера показывала..
<tagezi> или в контакте.. не помню.. короче есть рекламный ролик.. весёлый довольно )
<[Raiden]> потом посмотрю.
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/e/3/e/b/d/04c039c09d3910d144dffa683b3.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-13
<go8765> artus: привет. ты в php разбираешься?
<tagezi> он наветное во всём разбирается.. но иногда человеку нужно спать в 3 часа ночи )
<go8765> tagezi:ну тогда вопрос к неспящим)
<tagezi> ну спрашивай.. andrex вроде должен уже проснуться, он тоже много чего знает )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<snql> ку
<andrex> ку
<snql> кукушкино гнездо
<only_you> ку
<andrex> а че так ма
<snql> это моя сотка
<andrex> какая стока? небыло тут никакой сотки никогда)
<only_you> да тот он отжать соточку у кого-то хотел)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38417
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> ку
<snql> кукушки
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=233499.0
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: думаю долго гадать будут )
<Sergey_IT> ничего....я на форуме долго всякую галиматью читал
<tagezi> я тогда с полсотни планет перебрал, кажется =)
<Sergey_IT> том_сат со второго раза практически угадал, но воображения не хватает )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, не все учили эту древнюю науку =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/778041
<[Raiden]> одно из воплощений фантастики которую я читал в детстве )
<tagezi> гугловский пиар, хотя у нас любят покупать какуюнить хрень, потому что это можно
<tagezi> модно
<tagezi> гугл своими вбросами искуственно подымит популярность, и корм для китов начнёт их раскупать
<[Raiden]> Ну на самом деле компьютер носимый на бошке может и удобен
<[Raiden]> Я например неоднократно оценил пользу от фонарика на голове. При ремонте и в походах )
<[Raiden]> незанятые руки это +
<[Raiden]> есть ли для хрома расширение типа  TabCinema для фф?
<[Raiden]> что бы растянуть видео до размера окна
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да есть..
<tagezi> если дашь пример, то могу поставить и скинуть скрин
<[Raiden]> Хм, пример чего?
<[Raiden]> просто видео становится во всё окно ,если кнопку нажать
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1113/h_1384354748_3721804_05d941c665.png
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того. Как зовётся?
<snql> зачем столько вкладок? :(
<snql> малыш, когда ты систему загружаешь, ты меня огорчаешь
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так и зовётся )
<[Raiden]> snql: у меня в фф стоит табмикс+ и вкладок бывает в 3ряда+
<[Raiden]> бывает и в нескольких окнах ещё
<[Raiden]> когда что-то ищу )
<snql> зачем? ><
<snql> хм
<tagezi> snql: ну, что же поделать если инфа которая мне нужна в один момент, разбросана показным уголкам разных сайтов, и что бы её скомпилировать с один документ, их нужно найти, окрыть, прочитать и понять сначала это вообще поддаёться компиляции ии нет
<[Raiden]> snql: мне так удобно. А зачем из закрывать?
<[Raiden]> их*
<tagezi> snql: хотя я согласен, много не удобно и ваще это дурной тон
<snql> потому что товарищ хром не умеет держать кучу вкладок и начинаются тормоза
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я не понял как зовётся, по TabCinema не находятся расширения
<snql> это во-первых только )
<snql> самим ведь не приятно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1113/h_1384356176_1961587_042b74de78.png
<tagezi> snql: у меня начинает тормозить примерно на 50-ой с флешем..
<[Raiden]> ой, спс
<[Raiden]> snql: когда мешают , я текущую или несколько кидаю в новое окно, а предыдущее закрываю ) Ну или когда лаги появляются )
<[Raiden]> А специально каждую закрывать как-то лениво
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты ввинде чем пользовался из майлагентов?
<[Raiden]> клиентов?
<Leagnus> The Bat!  лучше всех
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно оперой, сейчас тундербирд
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/11/13/appledos/
<tagezi> у меня осациация с вебатом ... конец 90-x =)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чото ты быстро сдался )
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тянуть то? )
<tagezi> да пусть бы помучались с поиском )
<Sergey_IT> да нашли уже
<tagezi> да, яндекс реально лучше ищет чем гугл по картинкам
<tagezi> даж не предпологал
<tagezi> а вторую картинку и он не находит )
<tagezi> хотя я её гдето видел =)
<Sergey_IT> по первой ссылке сходи, она ниже в теме
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1113/h_1384367412_7083279_d5b2aad6b0.jpeg
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну это я нашёл.. я не нашёл что это значит.. или мне хватает знания в нанофизике, что бы понять что вы там с челом обсуждаете )
<Philipp2007> Необходимо получить 1 299 MБ архивов. После распаковки 698 MБ будет занято.
<Philipp2007> Это как??? Странный архиватор какой то
<[Raiden]> просто математик из тебя плохой. Это обновление\установка.
<[Raiden]> т.е. из  пришедших файлов, часть заменит старые, что не даст никакого прироста к весу
<[Raiden]> +-
<[Raiden]> Если конечн оя по 1 строке понял суть
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а там и нет, что это - это мусор сыплется в установке по росту полупроводников - пора чистить
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ты про apt-get?
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Спасибо, я бы не подумал. так оно и есть.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а )
<Philipp2007> Пытаюсь минт 15 до 16 обновить
<tagezi> Philipp2007: мяту нужно в чай заваривать, а не обновлять )
<Philipp2007> Ну вот система полетит буду дебиан ставить ))
<tagezi> а вообще в убунту 10.* apt-get настолько криво перевели, что иногда получалось что место занимало даже когда удалял файлы
<tagezi> переводчикам почему-то было влом взять перевод от дебиана, она свой написали, кривущий, как хрен знает что
<tagezi> и*
<[Raiden]> я не встречал чего-то )
<Philipp2007> Да наверное просто 700 мб упадет плюсом на ХДД  уж очень много пакетов качается. И что то не очень уверен что все получится
<[Raiden]> перевод нормальный. Написан осколько прибавится после установки.
<tagezi> а я помню такие приколы.. в 10.* . я даже како-то время перестал читать что он там пишет, потому что мозг выламывало..
<[Raiden]> какой ужас http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOYO0TjNRH8
<tagezi> чо ты смотришь? о_О
<tagezi> лучше уж нановар слушать )
<[Raiden]> да тут на 1 ресурсе попался сборник хитов. И я рендомно решил из него пару песен на ютубе заслушать )
<[Raiden]> в общем передумал качать
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> вот ещё http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0zkWJ_rFQ
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU
<[Raiden]> Написано лучшие хиты с 20 радиостанций
<tagezi> djn 'nj gjcvjnhb )
<tagezi> вот это посмотри )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ох лол
<tagezi> до конца смотри )
<tagezi> непонятно только причем там новый гном )
<[Raiden]> гном нау )
<tagezi> короче, это один из лучших каверов который я слышал )
<[Raiden]> Да, смешно получилось
<tagezi> [Raiden]: суся же вроде чутли не главный кдешник
<tagezi> до мозга.. кде его прям боготворит
<[Raiden]> ВНу пожалуй. Но вообще там всё есть
<tagezi> ну, до релиза что-то там 6 дней, да?
<[Raiden]> я уж не помню, но типа того. У меня в виртуалке уже эта версия есть...
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/778218
<[Raiden]> Я пока не собираюсь куда-либо мигрировать. Но бывает смотрю в виртулке что там творится в мире.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: главное что бы они самопрограмирующихся нанороботом не придумали
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, кончай приставку нано- использовать - это хуже чем мат
<tagezi> всё что меньше милиметра считается в нанометрах, разве нет?
<[Raiden]> Лазаревича читали Нанотех?
<[Raiden]> каждый раз вспоминаю как нано слышу.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Или тебе больше нравиться мерить в мо? =))
<tagezi> Ангстрем - есть ещё.. но я даже не могу вспомнить где последний за это слово читал(слышал)
<tagezi> за=раз
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, нано - это меньше 0.0001 мм - но это блеф
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а как тогда в ангстремах мерят?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, диаметры атомов - несколько ангстрем
<Sergey_IT> 1нм = 10А
<tagezi> 10^(-10) метра
<[Raiden]> да, то что меньше миллиметра микрометром меряют в десятых и сотых
<Sergey_IT> если умеют ;)
<tagezi> ну я мерил когда на ленполиграф маше работал
<tagezi> он ещё прикольно трещал так )
<tagezi> блин.. вот я понимаю сейчас у детей жизнь, что такое станок и не знают..
<[Raiden]> да, это удивительно. Китайцы работают на весь мир
<tagezi> ну, мне просто пришлось в 16 лет уже на завод уйти токарем
<tagezi> у меня уже был 3 разряд правда, но это другая история )
<tagezi> сейчас они все работают, максимумм, в чайной лошке, крошке картошке и тому подобных местах.. что такое снег чистить в 6 часов утра вокруг школы и не знают )
<tagezi> и то, они работают что бы конманные денги были.. а не на тетрадки и еду
<go8765> если есть у кого возможность, гляньте пожалуйста  php скрипт http://pastebin.com/6zrA6VUD и ошибку http://pastebin.com/qJnaQsEa
<Sergey_IT> это ужасно - скоро гвоздь забить не смогут
<Sergey_IT> go8765, пхп не помню, но общее в 151 152 строке - //
<go8765> ну это и я понял)
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> помогите, перестала работать юсб-мышь)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-14
<tagezi> go8765: тыдыщь
<tagezi> интесно, а меня так кидает пока я сплю, или я везунчик
<tagezi> ?
<UNIm95> Извините за такой вопрос. тут есть кто с оффтопиком?
<UNIm95> нужна версия 7
<tagezi> ну, мне перзагружаться нужно
<tagezi> но там даже инет не настроен
<tagezi> UNIm95: что нужно-то?
<UNIm95> tagezi: надо только место нахождение кнопки искать обновления онлайн
<tagezi> э.. не, эт не ко мне, я её буду искать 100 лет )
<UNIm95> ок.
<UNIm95> проблемы с обновлением винды
<tagezi> мне бы громптицу заместа аотлука прикрутить
<UNIm95> к чему?
<tagezi> а то жене не привычно сидеть в вебморде, она привыкла к аутлуку
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, там короче сервак настроеный на аутлуклайт, и в браузере показываеться эта морда
<UNIm95> в смысле аутлук просто как клиент почты?
<tagezi> гром птицу я настроил, но она не видит папок созданых
<UNIm95> или для домена?
<UNIm95> кто провайдер почты?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> у него наверное мс сервак с вебмордой аутлука стоит
<UNIm95> А можешь папки с названиями у человека узнать?
<UNIm95> к примеру у рамблера есть косяк
<tagezi> в глайл громптица замечательно всё видит, все папочки, перекладываеть нормально.. а эта зараза .. ну и у финов какая-то странная тех поддержка.. мне проще написать новую винду чем от них что-то узнать
<tagezi> гмайл*
<tagezi> UNIm95: каких папочек? test1 , test2
<tagezi> не синхронизирует он их с сервера
<tagezi> или ты про какие папочки?
<UNIm95> tagezi: у рамблера косяк с именами входящих папок.
<UNIm95> к примеру входящие у них SendBox
<UNIm95> ой
<UNIm95> я имел ввиду отправленные
<UNIm95> и поэтому в стандартных настройках не синхронизировалось
<tagezi> ну гмайл все созданые папки синхронизирует.. а этот не хочет
<UNIm95> так имена стандартные
<tagezi> почту только из черновиков входящих и отправленых синхронизирует
<tagezi> всмысле стандартные.. она их придумала и создала
<UNIm95> а есть права на создания новых папок?
<tagezi> ну у себя в почте можно создавать папочки
<tagezi> на сервер конечно никто не пустит
<tagezi> проблемма в том, что у неё ещё на одной машине аутлук стоит, так что ничего сильно менять не стоит.. нужно громптицей рулить
<UNIm95> а у них есть маны для настроек клиентов?
<tagezi> вот я сижу и думаю.. с какого конца эту кошку пнуть, что б летела и не сильно ваняла
<tagezi> UNIm95: может и есть, но на древнефинском какомнибудь
<UNIm95> черт по скриншотам не разберешься что где?
<tagezi> я думаю там скриншотов не будет..
<tagezi> у неё осенью была проблемма. нужно было в онлан класс заходить
<UNIm95> а гугл переводчик не поможет?
<tagezi> эти продвинутые люди, забыли что кроме ишака есть ещё браузеры.. и никак не могли понять что от них жена хочет
<tagezi> а у неё хром..
<go8765> господа, если у кого есть возможность помочь разобраться с пхп скриптом, буду премного благодарен
<UNIm95> tagezi:  там owa в качестве веб интерфейса?
<tagezi> короче, я кастылями сам эту проблему решал.. отних скупова здравого слова не выпросишь )
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. вроде да
<UNIm95> tagezi: так елки палки
<UNIm95> тебе надо одну простую хреновину
<tagezi> купить мс?
<UNIm95> tagezi: User-Agent Switcher for Chrome
<tagezi> не, блин.. мне в громптицу
<tagezi> в хроме нормально открывает
<UNIm95> там замаскируешь хром как лисицу 15
<UNIm95> и веб морда овы один к одному с оутлуком
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, веб морда откраваеться нормально в хроме
<go8765> почему file_put_contents($id . '.htm', iconv('iwindows-1251', 'utf-8//IGNORE', $page)); выдаёт нечитабельный выхлов из вконтакта?
<tagezi> незнаю почему.. но нормально и работает всё
<tagezi> go8765: тебе же уже сегодня новорили вчем дело
<go8765> прикольный ответ, универсальный))
<tagezi> go8765: [02:27:57] это не тебе было
<go8765> tagezi: в чём?
<UNIm95> Попробуй аутлук в вине запускать
<UNIm95> Хотя это йзвращение
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. в вине то зачем?
<UNIm95> о_О
<tagezi> у жены винда ?
<tagezi> 7
<go8765> в чёём?
<UNIm95> как я мог промахнуться с и на й о_О
<tagezi> у меня линух.. у неё винда.. просто у нас в пакете офиса уотлука нет..
<UNIm95> так есть 2 аутлука
<andrex> go8765, /j #php
<UNIm95> причем второй бесплатный
<tagezi> эм..
<UNIm95> который можно и настроить
<UNIm95> и самому скачать
<tagezi> чото я не помню что бы у мс был бесплатный оутлук
<go8765> andrex: то что мне там посоветовали мне не совм понятно/непомогло/не смог воспользоваться...
<tagezi> они его даже в студпакен не включили, который 1500 стоит
<tagezi> go8765: андрей добрый, он даёт проще советы )
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outlook_Express
<UNIm95> или  Windows Live Mail
<UNIm95> Черт. а канал вроде о убунте
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, сам начал )
<andrex> и че это за iwindows-1251
<UNIm95> Черт. войса мне
<UNIm95> andrex:  / j это быстрое соединение?
<go8765> andrex: ачепятка
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, это древнее убожество.. лучше тогда пусть сидит через вэбморду.. а то вирусов потом замучаюсь собирать
<UNIm95> tagezi: а второе?
<andrex> UNIm95, join
<tagezi> UNIm95: не пробовал.. нужно посмотреть
<andrex> в вичате можно просто j
<UNIm95> andrex:  в пиджине тоже
<tagezi> да везде почти можно
<andrex> ну алисас на join
<tagezi> сейчас момоему все пейджеры алиасы поддерживают уже
<andrex> для лентяев))
<tagezi> UNIm95: а own это сервер?
<UNIm95> tagezi: может owa?
<tagezi> о, точно.. owa
<UNIm95> owa = outlook web acsess
<UNIm95> доступ я написал криво
<UNIm95> то есть веб морда
<tagezi> UNIm95: вот она самая.. нужно громптицу за место неё прикрутить
<tagezi> наверное проще будет МС купить и уничтожить
<tagezi> что бы она не писала свои хрени больше
<UNIm95> tagezi: попробуй эволутион
<go8765> andrex: причём странно, что в консоле выхлоп читабельный, а в файле - нет
<UNIm95> Эволюшен
<andrex> file file
<andrex> go8765,
<tagezi> UNIm95: жм.. а его подвинду уже сделали?
<andrex> посмотри какая тама кодировка
<UNIm95>  tagezi: хз
<tagezi> UNIm95: а чо советуешь? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: а собрать не сможешь?
<UNIm95> кстати в параметрах-> учетная запись-> справа подключить оутлук к данной учетной записи.
<tagezi> UNIm95: я чото в гугл поглядел, чтения хватит на долго.. люди уже решали мою проблему.. наверное кто-то решид уже )
<UNIm95> после эту хрень импортируешь в аутглюк и не паришься
<UNIm95> как тебе такой вариант?
<tagezi> мне нравиться, но проблема в том что ацтлука нет
<tagezi> всмысле дома его нет.. а на работе и так всё пашет
<go8765> andrex: непонял
<andrex> забей
<UNIm95> Черт. вы не представляете какой гемморой сменить язык в интерфейсе на винде.
<UNIm95> я имею ввиду системно
<tagezi> эм.. представляю.. весной занимался..
<tagezi> 4 нажатия мышкой и весь язык сменен
<tagezi> ну, покране мере он стал мне всё по руски писать.. а как там себя ситема воспринимала, меня мало касается )
<UNIm95> tagezi: хрен
<UNIm95> в поле в котором должен быть выбор языков ничерта нет
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. у меня было всё просто как-то.. я при входе всистему выбрал русский
<UNIm95> при инсталле?
<UNIm95> или где?
<tagezi> UNIm95: чесно, не буду спорить.. я в винде мультики только смотрю последние пол года )
<tagezi> идо этого тоже её примерно так же видел
<tagezi> на работе 2 месяца обзался с ней, но я там скрипты писал для базы данных, а не админил
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://www.oszone.net/10368/
<UNIm95> у меня последний вариант. с про
<UNIm95> Ладно я спать.
<_d4vid> ky..
<myordo> øàëîì
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> шалом
<myordo> выполняю команду mkdir /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa что бы скопировать эти файлы и не править орегиналы в ответ получаю:
<myordo> cannot create direcroty /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa permission denied в чем трабла? как лечить ?
<myordo> если перейти в каталог /etc/openvpn и попробовать посмотреть список того что внутри получаю:
<myordo> update-resolv-conf как бороться ? надо настроить опен впн
<myordo> ам
<myordo> выполняю команду mkdir /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa что бы скопировать эти файлы и не править орегиналы в ответ получаю:cannot create direcroty /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa permission denied в чем трабла? как лечить ?если перейти в каталог /etc/openvpn и попробовать посмотреть список того что внутри получаю:update-re
<myordo> может есть варианты попроще чем с опен впн возиться для объединения нескольких офисов в одну сеть ?
<snql> mkdir создать каталог
<snql> а тебе пишет что у тебя нету прав на создание cannot create direcroty /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa permission denied в
<snql> myordo << хочешь копировать используй cp
<myordo> спс. подскажи еще вот что.я в линупсе новичок, надо будет из консоли создать конфиг server.conf но что то я не пойму, как в консоли работать с текстом в nano как то после винду все не привычна
<myordo> особенно на сервере
<Sergey_IT> а книжку почитать не пробовал?
<Sergey_IT> http://www.systemfree.ru/okl/rn/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo apt-get install mс
<Sergey_IT> он же о правах ничего не знает - убъет фсё
<myordo> да я только начинаю с линупсом
<myordo> ща будем читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правильно - Линукс
<myordo> спс за ссылку
<Sergey_IT> линуКс - надо уважать!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: ТуКса надо уважать
<myordo> 404_user_not_found>: Полюбила я пингвина,
<myordo> <404_user_not_found>: Не всего, а половину
<myordo> <404_user_not_found>: - Половину нижнюю,
<myordo> <404_user_not_found>: Яркую, подвижную )
<myordo> )
<Sergey_IT> andrex: не спишь?
<Sergey_IT> myordo, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/nano ты не только правила, но и это почитай
<myordo> хорошо
<uladzislau> привет
<uladzislau> вот изложение проблемы: http://pastebin.com/m672ubDg
<uladzislau> кедовый рабочий стол не запускается
<uladzislau> остаюсь все время на логин скрине
<uladzislau> даю пароль - чтото грущится (ну типо стандартный сплеш скрин загрузки кубунты)
<uladzislau> затем меня снова выбрасывает на логин скрин
<uladzislau> виртуальные консоли не работают
<uladzislau> то есть контрол+альт+фххх меня выбрасывает снова на логин скрин
<uladzislau> жесть какаято
<uladzislau> посоветуйте что кроме бубна
 * snql прослезился
<myordo> есть кто нить с хабаровска ?
<SergeyIT> там спят уже
<tagezi> блин, лексики успевают нахвататься, а знаний нет.. вот как так можно?
<myordo> ну я же не сплю щас всего то 22 05
<myordo> степашка еще не лег
<tagezi> Вчера начал читать с женой дневник Пржевальского, немного неожидано было услышать "Хабаровка" =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вы вместе вслух читаете?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно такого не слышал
<tagezi> не, я читаю ей в слух
<tagezi> она мне редко очень.. ну, потому что она раньше засыпает
<myordo> ну да все начиналось именно с него
<myordo> с нее точнее
<myordo> пограничный пост раньше так наз-ся
<myordo> капитан дьяченко основал со своими казаками
<tagezi> пост ) станица это называется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> станица на посту
<tagezi> да, Хабаровск большой город теперь, на станицу не похож теперь..
<tagezi> хотя меня больше всего мост через амур впечатлил тогда.. правда я особо по нему и не ходил.. так, проездом
<tagezi> блин, всёравно ЛО крошится.. не понимаю почему (
 * andrex проснулсо
<tagezi> andrex: вроде засыпать пора уже
<andrex> да ладно)
<myordo> ну мост не очень через амур. сейчас совместно с китаем построили мост с уссурийского острова в китай, а на уссурийский остров раньше была переправа типа парома. говорят щас мост там есть, но как то не приходилось проверять
<myordo> хабаровск - не большой город на самом деле. это маленькая деревня
<[Raiden]> myordo: Китайцев мног ов хабаровске?
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/778510
<tagezi> характеристики холодильника поражают.. нафига ему столько памяти то?
<tagezi> они кде со всеми плюшками на тизин ставят?
<[Raiden]> мы просто старпёры и нам 512 мб рам кажется много.
<[Raiden]> Реально в след году уже в телефонах будет по 3 гб
<tagezi> нафига? фуллхд в холодильнике смотреть?
<[Raiden]> Ну разрешение там наверное не меньше )
<[Raiden]> а по хорошему, думая о будущем, надо сразу делать квад хд )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: slitaz щупал?
<[Raiden]> кажется нет
<tagezi> http://www.slitaz.org/
<tagezi> пощупай.. )
<tagezi> полезно для размышления на тему "нахрена все эти гигобайты"
<[Raiden]> Ну  пока не хочу.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если сча 8гб стоит примерно столько же , за сколько я покупал 128мб, то какая разница.
<[Raiden]> или даже дешевле
<tagezi> разница в том, что производители оборудования, идут не тем путём и развивают не то что нужно обществу
<tagezi> а просто создали мифы и рубят капусту
<[Raiden]> может быть.
<andrex> [Raiden], http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i171742/smartfon-samsung-n900-note3-32gb-white.html
<myordo> скажите с атс типа астериск кто нить сталкивался ?
<[Raiden]> рубят конечно по любому, но и задачи меняются. Мне например племянница недавно кинула жпег на 11мб, с простого относительно фотоаппарата.
<[Raiden]> Что бы её просмотреть или того хуже обработать с кучей слоёв, рам надо уже точно не столлько, как 10 лет назад
<andrex> я уже гдето видел с 4 мя гигами телефоны а с 3мя уже есть
<[Raiden]> + высокоуровневые языки+ редактор крутится в ос которая расчитана на современное железо и тоже не скромно кушает рам . В итоге что бы просто 1 картинку посмотреть надо 512мб рам или около того )
<[Raiden]> без лагов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: дело не в этом.. конечно инфы больше, памяти нужно больше.. дело в том как решаються программы..
<tagezi> а программы решаються точки зрения удобстра быдлокодинга, а не потребления ресурсов
<tagezi> нехватает памяти запустить пулялку, сбегай докупи памяти, в чем проблемма
<[Raiden]> ну это да. Но куда деваться... По мне так программисты по сути вообще ничег оне производят, сидят на непыльной работе. И они хотят при этом делать ещё меньше и получать ещё больше.
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> ну в большинстве так и есть..
<tagezi> причем они себя считают крутыми и мего умными
<tagezi> просто ещё не нашёлся тот человек, который покажет, что ресурсы жруться не только за счет механических потребностей но и за счет тупости кодеров, которые не могут сделать оптимального алгоритма
<tagezi> я под ресурсами имею ввиду энергию =)
<[Raiden]> Для опенсорса кстати, легкие языки программирования могут быть плюсом. Т.к.  по настоящему крутые специалисты могут стоить денег которые себе могут позволить далеко не все.  А с упрощением кодинга появится больше программ, пусть даже хлам  в о
<[Raiden]> сновной массе.
<[Raiden]> Типа того же гном мьюзик )
<tagezi> этот хлам никому не нужен по сути, или на поддержку этого хлама приходиться тратить больше денег чем на закрытые проекты
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> а за счет того что этих проектов уже тучи, а програмеров вних нормальных ваще нет, то получаеться что одни валят на других, и прога дальше глючит
<tagezi> есть баги которые тянутся годами уже, причем все о них знают, ехидно хихикают, и продолжают нифига не делать
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUxNDA
<snql> Имеется статистика: приложения на компьютере под управлением неоригинальной Windows работают медленнее процентов на 35. Это факт. Есть специалисты, которые это изучали.
<Excited-> Зато все теже приложения как я убедился на собственом опыте работают в 3 раза быстрее под вайн Ж)
<andrex> былоб смешно еслиб было правдой
<[Raiden]> специалисты были куплены, либо на столько специалисты, что не умеют нормально активировать )
<snql> Поэтому когда мне говорят, что ОС медленно работает и подвисает, я сразу спрашиваю, уверены ли вы, что пользуетесь лицензионным продуктом, а не тем, что только называется Windows.
<snql> andrex <<
<snql> это правда :)
<[Raiden]> ...но скорее всег о2в1
<andrex> нуну
<snql> http://tech.onliner.by/2013/11/14/microsoft-interview
<snql> глава представительства мелких в беларуси заявила
<andrex> ладно, завтра проверю
<andrex> если это не так то пусть её накол посадят
<andrex> ой, уже седня.... :\
<Excited-> (При использовании неоригинального продукта вы просто не можете ставить патчи на Windows) - Дану! :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какие сказки вы тут рассказываете
<[Raiden]> Идите виндузятников пугайте. да
<[Raiden]> вообще идея антипиратской защиты когда всё работает, но немного не так интересная.
<[Raiden]> В косм. рейнджерах реализовано.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/778179 - последний абзац.
<andrex> ну да они думали что это просто лицензионная винда за 150 р))
<andrex> 10 в 1
<[Raiden]> Я бы тоже сдедал вид что не знал )
<[Raiden]> Пришел, купил, обманули.
<snql> Идите виндузятников пугайте. да
<big_bug> всем привет
<big_bug> такой вопрос:  есть файл с текстом внутри (текста на 5 строк), пытаюсь вывести на экран командой $ echo < file. Результат - пустая строка
<andrex> cat file
<big_bug> это понятно, но есл ине ошибаюсь то через перанпраление тоже должно работать?
<tagezi> а чем cat не нравится?
<[Raiden]> с cat получится
<[Raiden]> cat <file
<big_bug> вопрос не в том, что нравится, а в том должно ли работать то, о чем пишет в своем справочнике Скотт Граннеман
<[Raiden]> НЕ слыхали
<andrex> это что за покемон?
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> big_bug: должно, но не обязано.. есть куча нюансов
<[Raiden]> echo `cat <file` ))
<big_bug> смишно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а в цикле седом? )
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> cat <test1 |while read x ; do echo "$x" ;done
<[Raiden]> ну в общем шутка
<AndIrc> Приветствую всех! Установил кубунту 12.04.3 lts, загружаюсь в нее - тормоза жуткие, ни одной программы не запустить, даже перезагрузить компьютер нормально не могу.
<[Raiden]> какое желехо?
<[Raiden]> з
<tagezi> з*
<andrex> смотри что кушает ресурсы top  ps
<tagezi> том только убунту будет )
<AndIrc> убунту - работала без проблем. железо не старое.
<[Raiden]> верни её тогда
<AndIrc> c2d 8600, gf8600gts, 2gb ddr2
<[Raiden]> в теории не должно лагать
<[Raiden]> попробуй поставить закрытый драйвер, может какой-то сюрприз от нуво
<AndIrc> [Raiden] мы с вами пытались КДЕ на нее поставить безуспешно
<[Raiden]> AndIrc:  перейди в консоль и набери sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings - хотя я не помню как там пакеты звались в 12.04
<[Raiden]> AndIrc: да, вспоминаю.
<[Raiden]> Для теста тех версий что в офиц репах хватит
<AndIrc> вообще ощущение что система работает нормально: курсор резво бегает, экран засыпает , но что-то запустить не могу, меню появляется, но ничего выбрать не могу
<AndIrc> консоль не запустить
<[Raiden]> а.. если не визуально, тогда наверное дело не в драйвере
<[Raiden]> хрен знает
<[Raiden]> нажми ctrl+alt+f1
<[Raiden]> и там ставь
<AndIrc> есть!
<AndIrc> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings набирать?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Sergey_IT> или подумай...
<[Raiden]> с блобом всяко повеселей будет крутиться. Чего тут думать.
<[Raiden]> Это не радеон
<[Raiden]> проблему это правда не решит, судя по запоздалому описанию )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а ты никогда не думаешь?
<[Raiden]> иногда
<AndIrc> the program included with the ubuntu system are free software; the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright
<Sergey_IT> иногда никогда не думать... круто... дай сообразить.... завис (
<[Raiden]> )
<AndIrc> попробую sudo apt-get upgrade
<[Raiden]> AndIrc: ребутнись потом или релогин
<[Raiden]> и htop поставь, посмотришь потом с такой же консоли есть ли сильная нагрузка на проц.
<AndIrc> хорошо
<[Raiden]> Хотя, если не лагает ничего и только не запускается, неплохобы запустить что-то с терминала что бы увидет ьтекст или посмотреть ~/.xsession-errors
<[Raiden]> ваще после установки такой проблемы быть не должно )
<AndIrc> нет, сама система вроде резво работает, щас даже обновляется быстро. ощущение что графика тупит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сколько свободного места на дисках?
<AndIrc> Не меньше половины на каждом
<AndIrc> Как посмотреть ~/.xsession-errors ?
<[Raiden]> Ну,  поставь ещё пакет pastebinit  , и потом набери pastebinit  ~/.xsession-errors , и ссылку которую дадут сюда кидай.
<[Raiden]> а просто посмотреть с консоли , например less или nano
<[Raiden]> из того что по умолч стоит
<AndIrc> htop показывает нагрузку от 0.7 на одно ядро - до 2.2% на оба
<[Raiden]> мне больше нечего добавить. Передаю эстафету всем желающим )
<AndIrc> ссылку как дать? я тут со смартфона
<Sergey_IT> а чего тупит то?
<[Raiden]> ну, не знаю как , набирай ))
<AndIrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417169
<[Raiden]> Хм, мне к сожалению это ничего не говорит, это могут быть нефатальные варнинги.
<[Raiden]> так что фиг знает )
<[Raiden]> Может тебе 13.10 поставить?  с текущими обновками и 4.11.3 кде с ппа оно вполне работает.
<AndIrc> Sergey_IT, не могу ничего запустить: меню появляются, но не кликнуть и не выбрать ничего. надо щелкать без остановки, тогда может получиться и перезагрузить, и прогу какую нибудь запустить. так один раз получилось запустить параметры системы
<[Raiden]> либо попробуй напиши на форум, в раздел про кде, описав подробней что лагает
<Sergey_IT> 14.04 ставь - веселее будет
<Sergey_IT> AndIrc, с лайва разные дистры попробуй
<AndIrc> ощущение что картинка на экране обновляется по клику, и то не всегда. курсор при этом всегда нормально бегает
<[Raiden]> в логе упоминаются дрова 17х , сча текущие уже другая версия.
<[Raiden]> 3хх
<AndIrc> через консоль можно обновить?
<[Raiden]> в прочем я не уверен что это проблема.
<[Raiden]> Ну, для 12.04 пакета может не быть. МОжно скачать с нвидии и поставить руками.
<[Raiden]> только нет гарантий что станет лучше
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<AndIrc> а может что-то с самой оболочкой?
<AndIrc> или компиз
<[Raiden]> 1204 'nj rdfynfk bkb xnj&
<[Raiden]> это квантал или что?
<[Raiden]> AndIrc: может, наверное. Но у меня год назад была такая же видеокарта и не помню что бы лагало
<AndIrc> из консоли как браузер запустить?
<[Raiden]> если из той, настоящей то env DISPLAY=:0 reqonq
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<AndIrc> Сейчас лису установлю
<Sergey_IT> AndIrc, кубунту ставил?
<AndIrc> На запуск firefox - Error: no display specified
<AndIrc> да, кубунту
<Sergey_IT> а убунту попробуй
<AndIrc> кеды на убунту так и не встали, а хотелось
<AndIrc> стояла
<Sergey_IT> нормально работала?
<AndIrc> да, вообще без проблем
<Sergey_IT> так и используй
<AndIrc> Так я КДЕ хотел
<AndIrc> гном не впечатлил
<Sergey_IT> в убунту юнити
<Sergey_IT> а кде избыточен
<AndIrc> ну да :)
<[Raiden]> для кого как )
<[Raiden]> пробуй 13.10
<Sergey_IT> я такие симптомы на своей проге в альфе 12.04 видел. Подвисало при обработке сигналов от клавы/мышки. В бете восстановилось
<[Raiden]> или сам там смотри. Многие ещё валят на хфце , кому гном не нравится
<Sergey_IT> да, проги на qt были
<AndIrc> Так что означает: На запуск firefox - Error: no display specified
<[Raiden]> AndIrc:  env DISPLAY=:0 firefox , ты не в иксах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> помню система тупила, когда потерялся адрес 127.0.0.1
<[Raiden]> я точно помню, что не хочу вспоминать и думать и возможных проблемах 12.04 )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от номера системы не зависит, у меня тупила на 10ю04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это где то в конфиге сети.
<[Raiden]> так что советую на форум, учитывая что тут мало кто есть с кде.
<[Raiden]> 12.04 какоей имя зверька имело?
<AndIrc> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> ну, квантал, люсид или кто?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AndIrc: запости на pastebin файл /etc/hosts
<JohnDoe_71Rus> люсид - 10.04, кванатал 12.04
<[Raiden]> в общем тут свежие дрова нвидии бывают , если надо кому https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<[Raiden]> только лучше этот ппа подключать, ставить дарйвер и отключать, иначе ещё меса обновиться гит версия.
<AndIrc> env: DISPLAY:0: Нет такого файла или каталога
<AndIrc> <JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю, скачал с kubuntu.org 12.04.3
<[Raiden]> AndIrc: DISPLAY:0 не равно DISPLAY=:0
<[Raiden]> ты переменную создаёшь, равно надо
<AndIrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417306
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AndIrc: у меня там еще надзначен на 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain не знаю, имеет ли это значение.
<AndIrc> у меня интернет на роутере поднят
<Sergey_IT> кстати ipv6 поставь - игноре
<AndIrc> а может быть это связано с установкой с флешки?. помнится убунта не хотела ставиться с юсб
<Sergey_IT> это как?
<AndIrc> да не помню точно, но убунту не хотела ставиться с флешки пока не записал на диск
<[Raiden]> в 13.10 есть какой-то аналог пакета  ia32-libs?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ставь х86
<[Raiden]> не хочу.
<Sergey_IT> AndIrc, может флешку поменять
<AndIrc> не знаю, проверял данные - все в порядке было
<[Raiden]> в 13.10 64бит обнаружилась проблема с устанвокой тимвьюера. Требует пакет выше.
<[Raiden]> в прошлой версии он был
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], на форуме было и решение было
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> Да, моя ошибка, там 32\мультиарч и 64бит, я скачал 64бит.
<[Raiden]> всё ок )
<artus> вечер
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38427 - в семинар от шапки  тёрки про бтрфс входят. Я думаю можно считать её стабильной, исходя из других новостей тоже.
<AndIrc> удалось запустить "обновление программ", окно программы не обновляется пока его не свернешь/развернешь
<[Raiden]> AndIrc: Твой косяк уникален )
<AndIrc> кое как обновился - даже перезагрузиться почти нормально получилось :)
<AndIrc> Не, всё тоже.. :(
<AndIrc> может плазма чего?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> andrex: о.. ) и тебе
<andrex> @whoani
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<andrex> утренняя зарядка
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-15
<qus1> доброе утро) есть знатоки драйверов mmc-hosta?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> sharikoff, дарофф
<sharikoff> дарова
<sharikoff> как тут?
<andrex> мертво
<andrex> вечером поживее)
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> ясно..
<sharikoff> никому на удаленку админ не нужен?
<sharikoff> я все умею
<sharikoff> циски джуники
<sharikoff> апачи нгинксы
<sharikoff> и всякое такое
<sharikoff> =))
<andrex> иди в гугл работать)
<sharikoff> взяли бы пошел
<sharikoff> http://std3.ru/eb/f9/1384434662-ebf97bdf54222910430e04575db6852b.png
<andrex> а я думал рабство отменили))
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<ArtemZ> woof
<ArtemZ> ubuntuhelp
<snql> дня товарищи
<snql> всем по дистру болгенос
<andrex> и тебе тогоже по томуже месту
<snql> :*
<tagezi> утра )
<SergeyIT> ку
<_d4vid> re..
<artus> re
<tagezi> о, артус вышел из ютобокомы )
<tagezi> ютубо*
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38435
<gogi112> Доброго дня, есть ли возможность прочитать информацию о том или ином пакете до его установки через консоль? типо man но только еще пока не установив
<andrex> apt-cache show
<gogi112> andrex: спасибо большое
<gogi112> andrex: +50 к карме)))
<SergeyIT> andrex, карма не лопнет? )
<andrex> у меня черная дыра тама, такшто нет)
<gogi112> я прослежу чтоб она дошла до адресата)))
<SergeyIT> gogi112, а смысл - у него там дыра, чееерная.... как и душа (
<gogi112> :lol:
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/779054
<Leagnus> поцики, а как узнать, кто создал irc-канал или перечислить его операторов?
<[Raiden]> /msg chanserv help
<gogi112> [Raiden]: комикс улыбнул)))
<SergeyIT> "начальство надо знать в лицо!"
<[Raiden]> gogi112: Покажи ещё кому-нить )
<[Raiden]> Я тут был в прошлые выходные на 1 рынке. Там мужик с сгс4 торговался из-за 30 рублей.
<[Raiden]> Вполне в тему карикатуры.
<only_you> http://ubuntu-news.ru/news/peticiya-aimp-dlya-linux
<andrex> да не будет он создавать аимп по лить
<andrex> н
<andrex> да и ненужен он тама
<only_you> я думаю, от большего количества софта на линуксе и свободі вібора никому хуже не станет
<[Raiden]> а мне аимп нравится
<andrex> а мне дедбиф
<only_you> я тоже дедбиф юзаю, но все же
<snql> лучше vlc пока ничего не придмали
<andrex> mplayer
<[Raiden]> у меня ниразу не возникало желания слушать ими музыку.
<andrex> eue
<snql> http://www.radio-t.com/ ничего подкастик
<andrex> угу
<only_you> vlc для музіки?)
<snql> а почему нет?
<andrex> sharikoff, жив?
<[Raiden]> Немног ополитики вброшу
<[Raiden]> http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/1299016.html
<ArtemZ> asd
<tagezi> AeroSpace and Defence Industries Association of Europe? о_О
<andrex> наверно
<andrex> или он в игры играет)
<tagezi> 92 года? )
<andrex> да
<andrex> или это просто бот
<tagezi> ямышу себе купил новую.. такой кайф, ваще
<tagezi> я уже и забыл что мышкой можно текст выделять )
<andrex> tagezi, осталось забыть что такое мышка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: поздравляю. Делись что за мышь
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, она не разу не дешовая.. по цене как мс'совская
<andrex> знал бы я скока мсовская стоит
<andrex> да и нифига не показатель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: главное что "клиент доволен"
<tagezi> http://www.elkjop.no/product/data/mus-og-tastatur/SL33CHBK/sandstrom-tradlos-optisk-mus-sort
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, я пока не уверен насколько ядоволен..
<tagezi> то что она так страшно не глючит, эт да.. кайф..
<tagezi> посмотрим как быстро жрёт батарейки.. их в ней 2 AAA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лазерные сенсоры вроде нормальные
<tagezi> ну, отзыва на сайте тоже, но это ещё не факт, поюзаю месяц - поглядим..
<tagezi> вообще компания занимаеться лакокрасочными материалами, и я даже ссылку на сайт не согу найти.. но товар сделан для европы исключительно, никаких ероглифов, руского, украинского, краказябр на упаковке нет
<tagezi> хе, нашёл я их.. компания занимаеться розничной торговлей в ИТ секторе в великобритании..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: мне на форуме помогли разобраться, почему в мыше батареек больше, а ест быстрей. Китайцы туда обычный оптический сенсор засунули, на 5v
<tagezi> =) понятно.. ну она у тебя как одна батарейка и стоит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 2 мыши, по одной батарейке :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вторая нормальная, там питание сенсора 1,8v
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но сильно плоская
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если найти low power сенсор с аналогичной "поножовщиной" можо сделать апгрейд
<ArtemZ> 71 - это какой регион?
<andrex> Тульская область
<ArtemZ> интересно, чем хорош ирк по сравнению с джаббером? я понимаю америкосы по инерции сидят, но мы то...?
<andrex> !google > ArtemZ
<ubuntuhelp> ArtemZ, please see my private message
<ArtemZ> >Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<ArtemZ> ссылка не открывается
<tagezi> ArtemZ: не нравиться не сиди.. джабер вроде ещё не забанили
<ArtemZ> смотря где. в китае не везде работает
<andrex> А преимуществ у Jabber'а нет, он даже не удобен в плане управления посравнению с ирц
<ArtemZ> мне в ирц не нравится каждый раз писать руками msg identify и т.д
<tagezi> я в джабере за 36 лет был отсилы недели 2 всего, ваще его не понимаю
<tagezi> ArtemZ: эм.. что писать? зачем?
<ArtemZ> чтобы на сервере авторизоваться. при подключении пишет This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<vkr> лол
<tagezi> лол, это когда смешно.. а тут плакать охото
<vkr> ну ет да ))
<ArtemZ> я первый день в ирц можно сказать
<ArtemZ> посидел в #4chan, но там как-то уныло
<tagezi> большенство современных клиентов для инк имеют автоидентификацию
<ArtemZ> до этого 5-6 лет сидел в s@pyos.anoosdy.org, но там слишком пошло стало и разговоры про доту  надоели
<tagezi> ирк*
<ArtemZ> у меня пиджин
<tagezi> и пиджин тоже это умеет, и даже автоматом заходить на канал
<ArtemZ> ок, сейчас покопаюсь в настройках
<ArtemZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<ArtemZ> надо же, так и не исправили баг. убунта становится всё менее юзабельной
<ArtemZ> Importance: High это вообще смешно, почему не Critical
<tagezi> потому что переключает всётаки, и система не падает
<tagezi> ну и есть костыли которыми ваще пости до нормы поправляеться
<ArtemZ> когда нибудь осилю кеды или осом и переползу на опенсусе. а пока только LTS
<andrex> и ваще можно не юзать то что дают по дефолту
<ArtemZ> так и до генту дойти можно
<andrex> ну гента еще не пик красноглазия)
<ArtemZ> для меня пик
<vkr> andrex: а что пик?
<andrex> lfs
<ArtemZ> или вообще даже без гайда всё скачиваешь с сайтов и ручками настраиваешь
<tagezi> всегда есть куда краснаглазить дальше
<andrex> ага можно ваще не парясь, перцу в газа сыпануть)
<vkr> ))
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> ну, можно не так далеко.. просто внять уговорам райдена и переписать ядро на джаваскрипт =)
<ArtemZ> на джаве и запускать на джава-процессоре
<andrex> чето вас понесло...
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> shenmue, бу
<vkr> привет
<shenmue> есть файл в папке. открывать файл буду через консоль. нуна что бы перед открытием создавался бэкап папки .
<shenmue> знаю что кому то это легко дается
<ArtemZ> написать модуль для шедулера которые будет мониторить доступ к файлу и архивировать папку
<shenmue> бэкап можно датой назвать... не все даються регулярные выражения =(
<ArtemZ> зачем тут нужны регулярные выражения?
<shenmue> да не... какой модуль? аля " tar DIR  - date.tar.bz && cd dir && gedit file"
<ArtemZ> а чем открывать будешь файл?
<shenmue> с первой частью вот
<shenmue> короче я не знаю как задать дату в название бэкапа
<andrex> tar cfz backup-`date --iso`.tgz somedirs
<ArtemZ> tar pczf /путь/куда/бекакапить/backup-$(date +"%m-%d-%Y") /папка/которую/бекапить
<ArtemZ> мой вариант
<shenmue> о пасиба
<ArtemZ> для программы, которой редактируешь, можно сделать алиас на баш скрипт, который будет определять если редактируется тот самый файл и делать бекап, тогда всё это не нужно будет набирать
<shenmue> правда я сглупил. сначала спросил а потом стал гуглить ключики тара
<ArtemZ> почему убунтоиды не хотят использовать systemd и вертят свой костыль? какой в этом смысл?
<shenmue> ArtemZ это я для примера. мне просто копию сэйва игры перед запуском делать нужно... а то я человек нервный....
<ArtemZ> ты играешь под линуксом?
<snql> http://s.pikabu.ru/images/big_size_comm/2013-11_3/13845272265053.png
<snql> опасно
<ArtemZ> почему в ядре можно ругаться, а в этой конфе - нет? несправедливость
<snql> почему же нельзя, можно
<shenmue> в приват артусу
<snql> до войса правда, потом замолкаешь и снова ругаешься спустя некоторое время
<shenmue> tar cfz backup-`date --iso`.tgz somedirs а с датой можно и время?
<shenmue> time добавить после даты?
<ArtemZ> man date
<ArtemZ> date +"%T-%m-%d-%Y"
<ArtemZ> как-то так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> задачка интересная. Залил таки через imap письма назад на сервер.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но появилась проблема, в pop3 они снова получились локально на комп. Теперь в папке письма дубли.
<ArtemZ> не использовать pop3?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а он мне yhf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *нра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как в громоптице удалить дубли писем, не засунув их попутно в корзину, и снова не прибив на сервере
<snql> JohnDoe_71Rus << по моему скромному мнению можно почистить локальную базу, а после отметить все на сервере как непрочитанные
<Philipp2007> Всем доброго вечера. Впервый раз я обновил дистр и у меня он не слетел. Линукс становиться человечнее!!
<snql> Philipp2007 << рандом чисто
<Philipp2007> Ну да. Наверное не повезло. Причем обновлял на минт 16 который еще официально не вышел.
<andrex> мятоман
<snql> любитель зеленого, британские ученые говорят, что от него меньше всего устают глаза
<andrex> ты бунту попробуй поставить, может повезет, и она загнется на стадии загрузки лифки))
<tagezi> мята стала чемловечнее? =)
<andrex> а фз, я её не щупал ниразу
<tagezi> да ну её.. балгенос зеленого цвета
<tagezi> а пользователи балгеносманы.. ибо говорят противоположные вещи типа: "Да, у нас пакеты лучше проработаны. нет, это таже самая убунта из техже самых репов и имеет полную совместимость"
<Philipp2007> Да я мяту поставил только потому что не смог ужиться с юнити. А у минта из коробки хорошая оболочка. Ничего не меняю.
<snql> оказывается существует жизнь после форка
<tagezi> я немог больше есть пельмени, поэтому пошёл к соседу и взял пельменей.."
 * tagezi ненарадуеться новой мышке )
 * andrex отобрал у tagezi новую мышку
<andrex> мышки детям не игрушка
 * snql отобрал мышку и надавал andrex по попе
<tagezi> спать иди.. 3 часа ночи )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а чего это за валюта у мыши Kjop?
<andrex> это котороче валюта рабочей силой измеряецо, теперь тагези раб на 240 дней
<andrex> а если чесно, тоже интересно, че это за деньга такая
<tagezi> это не деньга, насколько я понимаю. )
<tagezi> это купить по норвежски )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за 249 евро? Нехилая vsif
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *мыша
<tagezi> кроны
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у них разве не евро?
<tagezi> http://www.gigantti.fi/product/tietokoneet/hiiret-ja-nappaimistot/SL33CHBK/sandstrom-langaton-optinen-hiiri-musta
<tagezi> вот в евро
<tagezi> не, у норвегов крона, они не вошли в зону евро
<tagezi> они входят в шенгенское соглашение, но оно не регулирует денежный оборот
<[Raiden]> Тут Медведев придумал предоплачивать комунальные услуги. Т.е. платить за них вперёд
<[Raiden]> что не день то праздник.
<tagezi> ну, как во всем цивилизованом мире делаеться
<Philipp2007> с sqlite ни кто не работает? Имеется небольшая локальная база сообщений из контакта в формате sqlite. хочется ее как нибудь сконвертировать в excel или как то очеловечить для просмотра на андроид-планшете.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Не знал.
<[Raiden]> Хочу обратно подальше от цивилизации лет на 30-35 )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: в csv сконверть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ага, знаем. Стоит в счетчике флешка с дебетовой суммой и тихо списывает киловаты. Как закончилось, беги в банкомат пополняй счет или замерзай
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, покрайне мере мы платим вперёд за всё.. 5 числа
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ясно
<Philipp2007> А потом чем csv открыть? Не бить палками с базами данных впервый раз сталкиваюсь. Ни чего о них не знаю.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: googlt.com
<tagezi> google.com
<tagezi> блин.. ваще офигел
<Philipp2007> Я уже там сижу пол вечера. Просто думал что вы чего посоветуете.
<tagezi> я тебе и говорю.. сконверть в csv что бы в экселе открыть
<tagezi> чем открыть csv?
<tagezi> ну.. =) Ex..
<tagezi> хотя я в кальке открываю
<Philipp2007> я думал что у excel расширение только xls & xlsx
<tagezi> думать вредно
<tagezi> вообще поуму, нужно ставить ODBC драйвер, и настривать прямой доступ из Экселя(Кальк) в базу, это правильнее.. тогда можно реально и читать и выборки на лету делать и писать туда
<tagezi> с csv будет тяжеле, но как кастыль пойдёт
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSV
<tagezi> там внизу есть чем их можно открыть
<Philipp2007> Спасибо. Буду разбираться.
<[Raiden]> скрин со второй плазмы http://notmart.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/dadel2.png
<[Raiden]> http://vizzzion.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/systray-alpha-battery.png
<[Raiden]> В общем , в целом остаётся тот же классик десктоп http://vizzzion.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/desktop-alpha-systemsettings.png , что и обещалось.
<snql> чота батон жареный в глотку не лезет, сходитть чоль в дежурный
<[Raiden]> мысли вслух?
<snql> да, уже галлюцинации
<snql> кушать хочется
<snql> жизнь общажная
<snql> [Raiden] << как думаешь что лучше хлеб с котлетой или котлета с хлебом?
<tagezi> хлеб от лукавого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> котлета с гарниром + компот с бутербродом
<snql> +
<snql> и столовые нынче не те, мясо с хлебом расмешивают
<tagezi> мясо с хлебом ещё в советские времена мешали..
<tagezi> правда бульбаши туда ещё картошки крутили
<l-ectrik> Ага, еще грибочки всякие))
<tagezi> по грибам не знаю.. не видел.. хлеб картошку крутили.. карточку просто для веса, хлеб для вязкости.. если мяса оставалось меньше половины, жрать это было не возможно
<SergeyIT> tagezi, на воскресенье мчс штормовую погоду назначило - укрепляй столбы
<tagezi> блин.. и так инет еле крутят (
<tagezi> у меня после тех ураганов только с росии более менее трафик идёт
<[Raiden]> Ураганы были?
<[Raiden]> Тут на днях по тв показывали метель в Магадане. Снежок там уже.
<[Raiden]> А у нас в мск пока что-то вроде октября
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ещё в середине октября... метели с ураганом.. обрывы были
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<artus> вечер
<Sergey_IT> вечер трудной пятницы
<artus> какая нафиг пятница, среда же
<artus> ато и опять вечный понедельник
<artus> пятницо это когда завтра выходной :'(
<tagezi> artus: опять пашешь без отдыху? )
<Sergey_IT> это чревато, он уже заговаривается - среда, видишь ли (
<artus> да вообще ужс, за 2 месяца 2 дня отдыха, нивкакие ворота
<Sergey_IT> меняй жизнь
<artus> зачем?
<artus> думаеш работая на дядю веселей? :D
<artus> а жизнь менять надо, вот только накоплю на собственный остров ...
<ArtemZ> вот я тоже на себя работаю и приходится пахать ночью
<Sergey_IT> этому никогда не будет конца - островов много
<ArtemZ> при том не всегда делая приятные вещи (например сейчас, делаю образ для автоматической устновки windows)
<artus> ночью надо туканить :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну у меня вполне конкретные планы и даааже впне конкретный остров :)
<artus> нуу или домик в горах новозеландии
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ. так в виндах есть тулзы
<ArtemZ> winpe, ага. и waik. только документация плохая и вообще всё плохо с этим
<Sergey_IT> не думаю, что плохо - может плохо разобрался?
<ArtemZ> не думаешь или знаешь? пробовал когда-нибудь по мануалам с технета делать что-то? большая часть просрочена и не работает
<artus> ну так голову включи)
<artus> иногда помогает :)
<ArtemZ> ну понятно, начинаешь копаться по форумам и т.п. просто времени много уходит.
<artus> а ты чего хотел? :)
<ArtemZ> в линуксе попроще всё таки и логичней всё
<ArtemZ> (там правда другие проблемы, тоже неприятные)
<artus> не всегда и не все, ноо в общем да
<artus> хочу гитару :'(
<Sergey_IT> ArtemZ, задай вопрос мелкософту
<artus> а коплю на этого красавца http://www.partsworldshop.com/bilder/gallery/Honda-Hornet-2008-tot_2.jpg
<ArtemZ> нет у меня времени на игры с мс
<artus> ну так не играй, проблема чтоль )
<Sergey_IT> испугал... )
<ArtemZ> обычный спортбайк, я коплю на http://moto.auto.ru/motorcycle/used/sale/1111128-089f3.html
<artus> где ты спорт увидел неуч :D
<artus> класик заряженый просто :)
<artus> нуу я сам метался между сидом на 600 кубов , ноо вот чето , вобщем еще не знаю , ну али шадовку на 750 брать
<Sergey_IT> байк нужен, если в деревне живешь
<ArtemZ> или не в россии
<artus> каакое глубокое замечание :D
<artus> в не в росии живу :D
<ArtemZ> тогда норм
<ArtemZ> на украине?:)
<artus> по мне так машинки в топку :D , не, ну пикапчик я то себе воозьму попозжее полюбому
<artus> потому что и на пикапчики стекаю
<artus> угу
<ArtemZ> заметно
<Sergey_IT> artus, это смотря для чего колеса нужны
<artus> 2 колеса для меняя, 4ре для возить 2 колеса меня и мою половину, ну и ее 2 колеса :)
<artus> ArtemZ, валькирия канешно ня, нооо, не с нашими дорогами и ценами на горючку, ибо это будет от заправки до зарплаты :D
<artus> а так сильно жучить государство чтоб заправлять валькирию каждый день я не потяну :D
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Наири_%28компьютер%29
<ArtemZ> >http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825070.aspx
<ArtemZ> >Dism /Mount-Image
<ArtemZ> как мило, The mount-image option is unknown.
<artus> :)
<ArtemZ> взяли так и переименовали опцию в mount-wim
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<snql> печально это все
<snql> притока новичков нету в сеть
<snql> надо как-то пиарить чтоль
<tagezi> пиарь )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-16
<tagezi> артус освободиться от работы, пибанит всех лишних )
<_d4vid> mooh
<snql> дня
<snql> всем по антивирусу попова
<l-ectrik> Доброго всем
<l-ectrik> вернулся я на кубунту. Поставил 13.10
<l-ectrik> Не могу драйвер на видео поставить
<l-ectrik> нвидиа. Ставлю через jockey-text. Пишет - драйвер активирован, но не используется
<l-ectrik> Как его задействовать?
<snql> sudo shutdown -r now
<l-ectrik> snql: И? что? После перезагрузки все равно пишет, что не используется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<snql> урошь
<snql> l-ectrik << нвидия?
<l-ectrik> да
<l-ectrik> ставлю kmod:nvidia_304
<_d4vid> kyky..
<vkr> привет
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<ArtemZ> делаю рескью livecd сборочку опенсусе
<Scrimmer> ArtemZ: красавчик
<ArtemZ> почему то в дистрибутив systemrescuecd не догадались включить qemu/kvm
<ArtemZ> эх, и зачем я в шаббат работаю
<Scrimmer> andrex: андрех!
<ArtemZ> >Saving to: `NETOSRescue.x86_64-0.0.2.iso' 68.8K/s  eta 74m 59s h
<ArtemZ> сделать свой дистрибутив стало в 70 раз быстрей, чем скачать его :(
<Scrimmer> ArtemZ: как у тебя дела?)
<ArtemZ> хорошо
<ArtemZ> пойду сейчас в спортзал наверно
<Scrimmer> ArtemZ: я же не спрашивал, что ты собираешься делать (
<[Raiden]> http://inotv.rt.com/2013-11-16/Tehnologii-Burana-do-sih-por
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<Scrimmer> ну что, как тебе арч?
<[Raiden]> Ну, нормально. Я правда запускал пару раз всего. Небыло времени.
<[Raiden]> Хороший он, когда не поломан )
<[Raiden]> и думаю особо ломаться не должен ,если не частить с установкой из аур
<Scrimmer> а скорость работы как?
<Scrimmer> выше, чем у убунты?
<Scrimmer> хотя, вопрос, конечно, глупый
<[Raiden]> да так же, на сколько я могу судить по виртуалке и по тому, как ставил несколько лет назад
<[Raiden]> чудес не бывает. Это надо не дистры менять, а перепиать всё на асм
<[Raiden]> тогда будет быстрее
<Scrimmer> на што?
<[Raiden]> на асемблере )
<andrex> смотря как настроить у мня неплохотак работал и грузилсо за пару сек)
<Scrimmer> andrex: друууууууууух
<andrex> а потом я его сломал))
<Scrimmer> andrex: кто быстро грузился? арч?
<[Raiden]> Ну, если пытаться настроить на минимализм и скорость, а убунту брать как есть, то некая разница конечно должна быть.
<Scrimmer> тогда в чем разница между арчем и убунтой?
<[Raiden]> Я же всегда ставлю 1 набор софта в любом дистре
<Scrimmer> смысл выделываться с установкой арча, если можно за пару минут поставить убунту?)
<andrex> если в арче оставить все как есть то возможно, он ваще не загрузится, тама всеравно нада чета менять))
<[Raiden]> я меня в сторону построения привычной мне среды.
<[Raiden]> kate не может работать быстрее чем kate
<[Raiden]> если 1 версия
<[Raiden]> или может за счет оптимизаций компилятора, но крайне незначительно
<Excited-> Добрый день! Люди - хотелось бы проеснить один момент - усли не сложно - почему  cd "`dirname "$0"`"
<Excited-> /home/real/dontstarve64/bin/dontstarve - работает а просто /home/real/dontstarve64/bin/dontstarve нет? п.с. это запускаемый скрипт сх
<Excited-> *е
<Excited-> Да и если просто ./donstarve в скрипте - тоже сегфаулт
<[Raiden]> Excited-: дирнейм возвращает имя папки
<[Raiden]> а второе - это путь до файла
<[Raiden]> нелья сделать ченч директори в файл
<[Raiden]> путь до, включая имя файла
<[Raiden]> Excited-: задача-то какая была?
<Excited-> Raiden - спс - понял чтото типа обевления переменной перед ее използованием... но остается вопрос - почему оригинальный скрипт (#!bin/bash -> .dontstarve64) тоже возвращает сегфаулт?
<Excited-> Задача была тупо запустить игрушку - но потом задумался - почему он не понял ориг скрипт - выше
<[Raiden]> #!bin/bash -> .dontstarve64 - это что? )
<[Raiden]> весь скрипт в скобках?
<Excited-> #!/bin/bash
<Excited-> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib64
<Excited-> .donstarve64
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Excited-> Не больше 3х )))
<Excited-> Вот изначальный скрипт
<[Raiden]> Excited-: по логике .donstarve64 должен быть исполняемым файлом и находиться в переменой $PATH, что бы запуститься.
<[Raiden]> т.к. путь к нему не указан
<[Raiden]> либо ты пропустил что-то ) , например /
<[Raiden]> если  ./donstarve64 , то файл должен лежать в текущей папке
<[Raiden]> А больше тут ничего интересного нет
<Excited-> Ясн тоесть - если он не в папке (да сори пропустил /) отличной от хоме - то мне надо прописевать в скрипте полный путь?
<Excited-> или перебератся в папку где он лежит
<[Raiden]> ну да, или делать туда переход, тогда можно писат ькак ./name , только когда программа\проект большой, бывает ещё важно из какой именно папки запущено )
<Excited-> Вообшем эт конечно всё неважно - так как я запустил уже всё - просто интересно былло вникнуть глубже - я линукс не ради забавы ставил. Большое спосибо Raiden!
<[Raiden]> в винде\досе можно просто имя писать, если файл в текущей папке, в лине всегда указывается путь, по умолчанию.
<[Raiden]> можно сделать так  как в винде, добавив . в $PATH , но это считается не секурно и нехорошо )
<[Raiden]> Это так, инфа до кучи.
<Excited-> Я уже вехал - по преведущим - (сначала обьеви переменную - потом используй (Грубо говоря))
<Excited-> Переменная в данном случае - путь
<[Raiden]> Ну, переменные это другая тема. Что касается  cd "`dirname "$0"`" , то эта конструкция просто берёт из путь+файл только путь.
<[Raiden]> ну и делает туда cd
<Excited-> Ну я и говорю (грубо) ток начал с++ по книге зубрить...с помощю  редактора Anjuta...навернека гндето дальше и мой вопрос разеснён - но мне надобыло быстро и сечас! Терпение бывает подводит ))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Excited-> Отлично что мирк еще не забыт и есть такие понемаюшие люди.
<Scrimmer> понимающие*
<[Raiden]> Да, придётся учить не только шелл и си++ , но ещё и русский
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> исчо*
<Excited-> Scrimmer Raiden - Я некогда в жизни граматику русскую неучил - я из Риги
<Scrimmer> никада*
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда ладно.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: гг
<Scrimmer> бугагашеньки*
<[Raiden]> в целом арч вызывает такое же впечатление, которое я услышал вчера от кого-то в жабере. Стабильно как в убунте примерно, только версии новее.
<Excited-> Хотя очень обидно что в наших школах даже когда я учился (мне шас 29) русского небыло - вот потому говорю без акцента а писать ... с этим хреново
<Excited-> Ну да ладно - ваше здоровье братья по разуму! ))) Все таки 18 день независимости у нас ...
<tagezi> Excited-: а Латвия входит в евро союз и в шинген?
<Excited-> tagezi - да входит - с первого января еще и валюта будет евро вместо лата
<tagezi> нада тогда к вам в гости съездить будет
<Excited-> курс фексирован 0.7лс - 1евр
<Scrimmer> фиксирован*
<Excited-> tagezi - преежай - пиши - покожу реальную Ригу - а не ту которай для туристов.
<tagezi> Scrimmer: отстань ты от человека.. все тут ошибки лепчт переодически
<Scrimmer> периодически*
<tagezi> я*
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да ацтань ты, я и так вижу, что Excited- норм парень
<tagezi> пришла злая старуха и превратиля Ильюшку в бота, исправляющем чужие ошибки =)
<Excited-> tagezi а то знаеш как бывает - для своих скажем 1 лат - а для туристов 5 ...
<Excited-> Scrimmer а ты исправляй - я же запоминаю немножко ))
<Scrimmer> вот! человек видит, где он допустил ошибку и запоминает
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты только ворчишь
<tagezi> Excited-: если хочешь научиться, лучше Ожегова взять, он вроде свободно распространяеться в инете
<Excited-> Это ты о линуксе или о русском?
<Excited-> Мне особо неважно кто автор - мне достаточно команлы и описания что она делает в случаи линукса - ну и небольшого кусочка кода в случае с++
<tagezi> это по русскому... по линуксу инфы в инете навалом..
<tagezi> чтонить типа "Первый день в линуксе" "Пол часа без иксов" "консольные команды линукс"
<Excited-> tagezi - нехочу тебя (или кого еще) обидеть - но мне русская граматика непригодится ... разговариваю я более чем свободно - по сути даже лудше чем по латышски - а громатика мне тупо ненужна - если и свинчу куда отсюда то в лево а не в право ))
<Excited-> А ты если серьёзно хочеш посетить нашу деревню...милости просим!
<Excited-> а по лине я вот этим балуюсь - Негус К., Каэн Ф. - Ubuntu и Debian Linux для продвинутых (Для профессионалов) - 2011
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> из-за чего может иногда не работать кнопка альт? работала, сделал ребут, перестала
<Sergey_IT> устала
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<matrixd> и мне
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38447 порция коментов от гномеров
<Sergey_IT> и от новостей райдена тоже скучно (
<artus> вечер
<tagezi> вечер
<artus> он самый
<Sergey_IT> где?
<artus> оглянись, он же везде
<Sergey_IT> ужас!
<artus> аррррр, до чего же тормозная опера, ужс просто
<Sergey_IT> выкини
<artus> немогу, там вторая учетка гугли
<artus> ноо каакое же оно убогое :D
<tagezi> а, что, окромя оперы не поставить ничего?)
<tagezi> или у тебя там 15 учетки в гугле? )
<Sergey_IT> да он пароль не помнит
<artus> да выбор неособ , в мозиле у мну просто живут 400+ вкладок открытых, с нужнйо инфой, я ее и не трогаю, а вторую учетку надо иногда проверять , и желательно раз-два и вышел
<Sergey_IT> IE поставь
<artus> он муторно ставитцо :D
<artus> я его уже когдато натягивал в линь, ибо требовал бекофисс
<Sergey_IT> так мы ж легких путей не ищем)
<artus> tagezi, как думаеш, можно у оператора сотовой заказать в качестве мелодии ожидания на мой номер отрезок пушного .... я вас не знаю :D
<tagezi> никогда не даловался этим.. темболее на украине =) но идея хорошая )
<artus> а главное каакая в тему прям :D
<tagezi> блин, разрабы ЛО чото мутят.. я их не понимаю.. либо они меня
<Sergey_IT> либо вместе вы...
<tagezi> libreoffice.org/en/question/26185/function-defining-in-calc/
<tagezi> http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/26185/function-defining-in-calc/
<tagezi> вот так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: и огнелис и опера имеют менеджеры паролей. Могут хранить разные учетки от одного сайта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: можно, насчет мелодии. Услуга называется "свой гудок" или типа того.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, у меня ластпас манагерит, не суть, просто как то открыл - и загрузилась единственная вкладка, а сосздать ярлык для хрома с отдельным профилем - это жеж создать надо ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ярлык с отдельным профелем?  Зачем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на сайтах есть кнопочка "выход" и ничего даже закрывать не надо
<artus> потому что не хочу разлогиниватцо чтоб прочитать почту или ханг с другой учетки
<artus> ибо на основной висит открытый ханг и почта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Приватный режим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> твой выбор!
<artus> там надо логинитцо )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Лентяй
<artus> угу :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, еще какой лентяй, пол системы поломал, бп помер, и все руки не дойдут в порядок привести )
<tagezi> ничего, вот когда купишь остров...
<artus> куплю
<Sergey_IT> и электростанцию построит
<artus> дудки, ликтричество зло
<artus> построю кузьню и буду ковать :D
<artus> и нафиг мне ненужны ваши ликтричества
<Sergey_IT> лучше чекань деньги
<Sergey_IT> много
<artus> ну, штамп то я могу запилить хоть завтра, прес в принципе есть трехтонный ударный :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ветряк, солар панель и приливную станцию
<tagezi> эм.. тогда придётся покупать остров в море )
<artus> внезапно, остров посреди речки в крыжополе мне и даром ненужен)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: и что б там обязательно были гейзеры
<artus> нафиг ненадо
<artus> мне там еще жить
<artus> а там где гейзеры - там проблемы
<artus> хотя запилить теплый залив-басейн вариант
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там где гейзеры, электростанции на термальной энергии работают лучше
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/d/9/c/e/2/e8e1571b94c76513c7a958960f4.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: "клиенты" не жалуются http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41160000/jpg/_41160760_monk300.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: фигня. На работе секретарша постоянно спрашивает "а где документ/программа?" объектов больше чем места на мониторе )
<[Raiden]> )
<Philipp2007> всем добрый вечер. Никто не пробовал при запуске приложения прописывать что бы приложение запускалось на другом рабочем столе и свернутым? Или какое приложение за это отвечает? куда копать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> DE какое?
<Philipp2007> cinnamon. пробую сейчас с devilspie поковыряться. Сейчас же compiz не используется? или я путаю?
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: в цинамоне не используется. gdevilspie ещё поставь, с гуи будет всё просто.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: может тебе лучше задавать вопросы по минту на канале минта?
<[Raiden]> вообще есть расширение для гнома, я находил, но оно кривое и настраивается неудобно в гсеттингс, уж лучше девилспай
<tagezi> это покрайне мере правильно с той позиции, что там им пользуюются
<Philipp2007> Спасибо. На cinnamon не работает devilspie. буду дальше гугл мучать.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда ищи расширение, цинамон тот же ГШ , может подойдёт.
<[Raiden]> I just tried out devilspie or to be more precise gdevilspie and although it is supposed to work on Gnome 3 it does absolutely nothing
<[Raiden]> Да, попа. :)
<tagezi> Philipp2007: http://www.mintlinux.ru/forum
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Спасибо. Я там уже сижу.
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ну и задавай вопросы по минту там.. я же по слаке тут не задаю вопросов
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: я знаю где это делается мышкой из коробки, но это... кде.
<artus> и задавать эти вопросы на форуме кед :D
<Philipp2007> Ну раньше это в компизе делалось за одну минуту.
<artus> а давайте устроим митинг :)
<artus> Philipp2007, а сейчас чтоль не делаетцо?
<tagezi> компиза нет 0
<tagezi> )
<Philipp2007> сейчас компиз вроде не испльзуется? или используется?
<tagezi> или и используеться и не используеться )
<[Raiden]> ты можешь поставить в минт юнити или создать свою сессию с компизом и софтом от гнома
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<tagezi> можно просто компиз поставить, если руки не умеют muffin настраивать
<tagezi> хотя.. наверное не стоит.. ибо если руки не умеют настраивать, значит они умеют только ломать
<Philipp2007> Я ушел с убутну только из-за юнити. И пока желания нет ставить. Если ноут куплю с сенсорным экраном тогда может и поставлю. Кстати ни кто не пробовал юнити и тач? удобно?
<tagezi> Philipp2007: да это понятно, не понятно другое.. почему ты не задаёшь свои вопросы пользователям минта, они то  им пользуются
<[Raiden]> Вот тут чел тоже об этом  мечтает https://github.com/linuxmint/muffin/issues/121
<vamadir> re
<Philipp2007> Ну тут люди грамотные сидят. И могут помочь. А там я никого не знаю. )) А честно я считаю что минт это та же убунту, только морда другая немного. Репы те де, база таже.
<[Raiden]> http://std3.ru/02/4d/1369455848-024d9c752885616eb9210d207330446c.gif
<tagezi> Philipp2007: если минт таже убунту почему ты убунту не поставишь? у неё есть гном нормальный
<tagezi> Philipp2007: стака от убунты тодже не сильно отличается, впринципе.. особо когда окна сверху поставишь )
<vamadir> проблема собирании squid из сорцов apt-get source squid / apt-get build-dep squid. debuild -us -uc -b. Вот тут то и выводятся только 2 пакета, которые трубуют squid-langpack. При установке squid-langpack, от тянется  срепов в месте со стандартным squid. как сделать
<vamadir> так чтобы dpkg -i установил мои пакеты а потом уже тянул то что нехвататет. или как нить по другому сделать?
<tagezi> слака*
<[Raiden]> собери ещё и лангпак. Или ставь сквид со всем что надо, а потом свои пакеты. Наверное так.
<[Raiden]> ну и холд флаг надо повесить, что бы не обновилось на дистровые пакеты
<vamadir> <[Raiden]>  а это как?
<[Raiden]> подробнее в гугле )
<vamadir> :)
<artus> ну он вообщето вроде как сначала и поставит твой пакет, а потом аптами или аптитудами дотянеш чего не хватает
<vamadir> <artus> неа :( ошибку выдал. Я просто не достающий пакет скачал отдельно.
<vamadir> вреде норм
<tagezi> vamadir: утебя что 13.10 чтоли?
<[Raiden]> сча выявится минтовод или дебианщик
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> вин7
<vamadir> :)
<tagezi> =)
<vamadir> а сервак на debian 6
<tagezi> на дебе вробе были репы нормальные
<artus> так, фильму присоветуйте
<artus> можно из старого что нить, но годное
<vamadir> тор
<tagezi> тор фуфло
<artus> пересматривал недавно
<tagezi> ити
<tagezi> =)
<vamadir> гари потер с первой
<artus> нее, нафиг :D
<tagezi> гари потер только первую и можно смотреть )
<vamadir> а зачем кино, может аниме?
<Philipp2007> artus: прометей смотрел?
<artus> у меня канешн на заначке бойцовский клуб лежит, но эть заначка
<artus> Philipp2007, уугу
<tagezi> The Moomins
<tagezi> =)
<artus> vamadir, призрака в доспехах тоже смотрел давеча
<tagezi> artus: In the mind
<artus> это кто?
<tagezi> трелер был вроде класный
<tagezi> обоже
<vamadir> посмотри вот это - Радуга: семеро из шестой камеры второго блока (аниме), не для детей
<[Raiden]> http://www.linecinema.org/newsz/boevyk-online/515537-velikolepnaya-semerka-the-magnificent-seven-1960-hdrip-onlayn.html
<artus> мейби потом, настрой не тот :)
<[Raiden]> сча смотрю
<artus> vamadir, я если че попинаю тебя на предмет годных анимешек
<vamadir> <artus> :) ок
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdBgqZ4ZbY
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, я бы и хороший-плохой-злой глянуть, но сегодня не вечер вестернов :)
<vamadir> о!! ИП мен
<vamadir> нормальный китайский боевик
<artus> грандмастера только недавно глянул, мегафильма
<artus> ипмена уже давно в любимках держу
<artus> хотя глянуть опять чтоль первый-второй
<vamadir> <artus> блин тут есть класный фильм. только его нет на русском или англ
<vamadir> только кит
<artus> неее ,я даже сабы неперевариваю)
<vamadir> http://v.baidu.com/movie_intro/?id=24887&page=1
<artus> как все понятнооо :D
<artus> 简介： 建国初期，百废待兴。不甘失败的敌特工依旧暗中潜伏在四处制造恐慌，伺机而动。为将这股隐藏着的敌对势力连根拔起、打赢这场没有硝烟的战争，神秘的情报机关701组织应运 gthtdjlb lfdfq
<artus> переводи давай
<vamadir> короче фильм про радистов
<vamadir> во время 2ой мировой
<artus> :D
<artus> http://t3.baidu.com/it/u=3606722709,727130306&fm=20 радует перевод :D
<vamadir> :))
<artus> точо, спартака гляну
<artus> или не гляну :(
<vamadir> пароль рыба меч
<artus> мммм, кстати вариант освежить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе под какое настроение киношку?
<artus> стяну всяко
<artus> да вот не знаю :D
<artus> че нить этакого такого
<artus> всеравно элизиума в хд нету :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0314331/
<artus> ммм, нее, ток не лирику драматичную, че нить такое , более серезное, но без вселенских катастроф, наводнений и зомбей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424136/ тока на ночь лучче не смотреть. Особо мужикам :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все ушли качать )
<artus> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-17
<tagezi> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Unity+Ambiance?content=159937
<tagezi> =)
<ArtemZ> Зима-это время планового техобслуживания Матрицы.
<ArtemZ> Чтобы высвободить вычислительные ресурсы, сокращают световой день, с растений убирают листву, а небо закрашивают равномерно-серым цветом. Так тратится меньше ресурсов при рендеринге картинки. Раньше ещё всё засыпали равномерным - белым снегом, но с уÑ
<andrex> !255 > ArtemZ
<ubuntuhelp> ArtemZ, please see my private message
<_d4vid> re ppl
<vkr> привет
<snql> что бы такого сделать плохого?
<only_you> 14.04 поставь
<snql> 14.04 плохих детей пугают, а ты ставить. это 13.10 с багами
<only_you> сижу на 14.04 и багов не вижу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо не сидеть, а работать :)
<Michael72> Постоянно не в тему всплывает окно виджета "подключаемые устройства". Как можно принудить его, чтобы оно никогда не всплывало?
<Offoffoff> Michael72: в GNOME такого нет
<Sergey_IT> удалить виджет
<Michael72> а есть альтернатива?
<Michael72> Offoffoff: у меня KDE
<andrex> тишина
<matrixd> господа, а под линухами кто-нибудь разрабатывает электронные схемы? Хочу софтинку чтобы нарисовать несложную схему и проанализировать ее: поснимать напряжение, ачх, поподавать разные сигналы и посмотреть выход
<only_you> http://cs417524.vk.me/v417524014/bc19/yglol3Y4IlU.jpg как пропатчить kde2 под freebsd =)
<[Raiden]> ох баянщики.
<snql> я предпочитаю фортепиано
<[Raiden]> Рф выросла на 52 тыщи квадратных км. Пристегнув к себе нейтральные воды в охотском море.
<[Raiden]> Окончательное оформление Охотского моря в нашу собственность состоится на очередной сессии Комиссии ООН, в феврале-марте 2014 года.
<andrex> домрщики или трамбонщики или както так))
<andrex> жадная мы страна какаято
<andrex> у нас и так всего дофига, и еще гребеи
<andrex> м
<[Raiden]> не так много как- когда-то. До революции часть польши была, украина, финляндия и т.д.
<only_you> ну у вас еще есть время)
<[Raiden]> Ну, мы не так круты и агрессивны, я думаю, как царская Россия. Нам теперь достаточно своего ) Единтвенное, мне жалко крым, Хрущёв дятел отдал в уксср.
<andrex> ежинсвенное мен жалко что с нами случился ленин
<only_you> крім наше все
<[Raiden]> ))
<only_you> еще сталин случился
<only_you> )
<andrex> еслиб неслучился ленин сталину уже несветило бы
<[Raiden]> возможно
<only_you> еще у вас путин случился)
<andrex> ну это ваще... лучше промолчу
<andrex> чебурашка еще с нами случилсо медведевым назвал говорят
<only_you> хотя казалось бі, причем здесь убунта)
<only_you> ну а как же, Россия и без медведева)
<only_you> https://pp.vk.me/c540104/v540104577/24937/oxXAmCnLDR4.jpg
<andrex> живе че)
<andrex> only_you, http://muha-ha.ru/site_media/img7/1384108778.87.jpg у мня тоже есть че показать))
<only_you> :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> https://pp.vk.me/c303205/u21802944/153479957/y_940ebac4.jpg
<[Raiden]> водка связующее звено между салом и картошкой )
<andrex> растворитель
<only_you> скоро одна водка с картошкой останется)
<andrex> ага и ядерное оружие
<only_you> и медведи
<andrex> у нас в россии наткральное наверно тока земля, остальное либо гмо либо из китая)
<andrex> такшто водки уже нет
<andrex> да и ваще это поидее не наш народный напиток, это уже придумали потом
<only_you> вредность гмо не доказана
<only_you> а какой народній?)
<andrex> а фз медовуха пои
<andrex> ... как и полезность
<andrex> да и вроде до петра ваще не пили у нас
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/i0kl8w убунту девелоперы предумали новую игру )
<only_you> tagezi: теперь уж точно вендекапец
<tagezi> кста, увидете сергея_итдайте ему в глаз.. накаркал нам шторм, пол страны без света сидит =(
<andrex> ыы
<tagezi> http://ask.libreoffice.org/upfiles/13846485885966367.png
<tagezi> как называеться черная полоска эта?
<tagezi> которая подсказываеть что вводить нужно
<andrex> фз, всплывающая подсказка)
<andrex> ?
<tagezi> наверное
<tagezi> сообщество ЛО какоето тупое помоему.
<tagezi> Я конечно понимаю что я английский знаю отвратительно, но всёравно, блин..
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38451
<tagezi> мдя )) наверное нужно задуматься
 * only_you одел шапочку из фольги
<[Raiden]> По ходу этот шумок сделает опенсорс популярней в европе
<only_you> он и так весьма популярен на западе
<[Raiden]> ну будет весьма + 5% )  У всех политиков  в шкафу скелеты, это может породить указы усиленно внедрять спо.
<only_you> немці, французі, испанці давно любят пингвина
<only_you> и без анб
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, тебя не сдуло?
<Saiph> привет всем!
<Saiph> Подскажите плиз утилиту для восстановления удаленных данных с харда
<[Raiden]> photorec
<Saiph> спс
<[Raiden]> мне попадалась ещё какая-то гуи утилита под винду, с возможностью восстановления файлов на экст
<[Raiden]> но уже не вспомню
<[Raiden]> напишите кто-нить морду на кути к какому-нить анделиту
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: tagezi --^
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да его не было он не видел )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пол финки обрубили
<Sergey_IT> что я не видел?
<tagezi> у нас тоже.. 6 трасса на половину обесточена, и пуумоловский район дофига где
<[Raiden]> tagezi: реконк вышел нвоый, на опеннете попалось, тебе вроде нравится.
<tagezi> много деревьев повалено
<Sergey_IT> у соседнего дома одно дерево упало, одно наклонилось
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нужно посмотреть, спасибо
<tagezi> я Into the mind наконец посмотрел
<[Raiden]> и там же пишут, что стали портировать макстон на линукс, используя движок хрома.
<tagezi> афигеть класный фильм.. правда почти без сюжета, но съёмки офигенные
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты про какой фильм?
<tagezi> UNIm95: Into the mind
<tagezi> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/735630/vk/1/
<tagezi> есть 2 трелера к нему
<tagezi> я правда не знаю.. он ваще в россии идёт или нет
<UNIm95>  tagezi: Кто сказал что я в России?
<tagezi> ну, тут большинство в россии живёт )
<tagezi> или украине )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Союз был большим государством
<Saiph> огромным
<[Raiden]> нерушимый
<only_you> рушимій
<only_you> или тебе напомнить)
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  only_you  жжоте!
<only_you> констатирую факт
<Sergey_IT> фактов не существует - одна видимость
<only_you> ну и где ваш нерушимій сейчас?)
<Sergey_IT> он и ваш
<only_you> біл когда-то
<Sergey_IT> не зарекайтесь
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он просто не вкурсе, пусть будет сюрприхом )
<tagezi> з*
<[Raiden]> мне просто гимн вспомнился, это ирония была
<Sergey_IT> некоторые иронии не понимают - зашорены
<tagezi> зашорены... многие этого слова то и не знают )
<Sergey_IT> это их проблема )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://fontanka.fi/articles/12555/
<[Raiden]> Выпуск PyPy 2.2, реализации Python, написанной на языке Python
<[Raiden]> Остаётся сделать реализацию PyPy на PyPy
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, в финке обычно сильнее ветер почему-то
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: шо такое куришь?
<[Raiden]> всё подряд
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я думаю, что просто станции подругому работают
<l-ectrik> по как? другой алгоритм :-)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: жена на днях смотрела ветра на точке в финском заливе.. и так получилось, что российская программа расчитывает ветра очень маленькие, а зарубежные иследования говорят что ветра в этой точке идеально подходят под нужные цели
<l-ectrik> ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/clusters/9831812
<tagezi> разница не большая.. всего 3-4 метра, но есть
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не, я думаю, что из-за большого количества озер и особенностей местности в финке максимумы выше
<tagezi> Ну, Эйно ваще из Океана припёрся ))
<[Raiden]> Личинки жука-усача вида Prionoplus reticularis
<[Raiden]> Едят: в Новой Зеландии
<[Raiden]> На вкус: как арахисовое масло
<Sergey_IT> и пусть едят
<tagezi> [Raiden]: заканчивай есть всякую гадость )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не дави, хочет - пусть ест, но потом пусть не жалуется
<[Raiden]> Возможно это будущее. Выдели новость про машинку которая делает белок из личинок мух?
<Sergey_IT> при таких технологиях будущего не будет
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> вы тут обсуждаете высокие технологии
<Sergey_IT> кулинарию
<snql> а кукольника из спокойной ночи малыши (хрюшу) уволили
<snql> не надо так
<Sergey_IT> за жестокое обращение с детьми?
<snql> за оскорбление чувств мусульман, свинья это грязное животное
<Sergey_IT> это одно из самых чистоплотных животных
<snql> даже почище некоторых мусульман будет, ну да ладно
<snql> Sergey_IT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p7USKGyMz-w
<Sergey_IT> про религию не надо - это личное дело
<snql> да. сорри. не будем про этот цирк. может есть мусульмане, мало ли
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а центр приложений больше не будет поддерживать поиск консольных програм?
<[Raiden]> вот это я не знаю. Не пользуюсь
<tagezi> эм.. ты в консольке всё ставишь?
<[Raiden]> Иногда из муон, но не из той части которая похожа на центр. Из той что похожа на синаптик.
<tagezi> а, понятно
<tagezi> а я тут залес и растерялся..
<tagezi> подумал что из консоли удобнее и быстрее будет..
<tagezi> наверное я его так и не освою )
<snql> расскажите лучше как мне добавить поддержку gl_ext_texture_srgb_decode
<snql> с оупенсорсным драйвером не поиграть
<[Raiden]> какая  видеокарта
<snql> hd4650
<snql> amd radeon
<[Raiden]> есть ппа xorg edgers , обнови оттуда ядро  рдм модул ьи иксы. Если будет так же, то никак
<[Raiden]> если только закрытый поставить и свежий
<[Raiden]> дри модуль*
<snql> ok, tnx
<[Raiden]> ядро само не обновится, скорее всего только иксы и меса
<[Raiden]> для отката есть ppa-purge
<snql> в общем драйвер не поставился
<snql> amdconfig: No supported adapters detected
<UNIm95> Тут еще не спящие есть?
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу
<tagezi> но я сусю щупаю.. она ставиться и тормазит мне систему (
<UNIm95>  tagezi у тебя какой основной браузер?
<tagezi> так что я почти спящий )
<tagezi> UNIm95: хромиум, пока..
<UNIm95> Лисица под рукой есть?
<tagezi> хочу перейти на чтонибудь более интегрированое в кде, но пока нет ничего стоящего
<tagezi> UNIm95: лисица у [Raiden]
<UNIm95> Просто местоположение в картах определять не получается
<UNIm95> по кнопке
<tagezi> в каких картах?
<tagezi> не, фф у меня не стоит, нужно ставить.. а это позже если только
<UNIm95> Да влюбых
<UNIm95> да в любых*
<tagezi> сейчас каталонская суся поставится, я посмотрю что они там с офисом натворили, и потом можно и фф началь баловать )
<UNIm95> А что там сузе с офисом?
<tagezi> ну, у них формулы по другому записываються.. типа SUM() как SUMA()
<tagezi> и там по мелочам.. вот я хочу глянуть, что за бред там у них
<tagezi> ваще тяже ставить систему когда ни слова не понимаеть что тебе говорят ))))
<UNIm95> tagezi: У них там либра?
<UNIm95> или еще что?
<tagezi> угу, либра
<tagezi> у либры вроде формулы не локализованы
<UNIm95> В смысле не локализованы?
<tagezi> ну как в эксель типа СУМА()
<tagezi> ЕСЛИ() вместо IF()
<UNIm95>  Работал сразу с либрой. как в экселе не знаю
<UNIm95> И насколько помню что под виндой, что под линем сумма в офисе была sum()
<tagezi> так я тоже помню такое
<tagezi> а тут чел приходил кидал SUMA(ячейка + ячейка)
<tagezi> он был с каталонии.. я вот хочу глянуть что за фигня такая
<tagezi> или у него ваще форк каталонский, они такое любят.. а он не признавался
<UNIm95> Может эта функция с аппаратным ускорением?
<tagezi> эм? о_О
<tagezi> у меня такой функции нет.. где ты это взял?
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  http://www.linux.org.ru/news/openoffice/9759758
<tagezi> так это делаеться внутри ядра ЛО а не спец функциями
<[Raiden]> Нету в либре SUMA , вроде
<tagezi> и да, странно было бы делать сумму двух значений с апаратным ускорением..
<UNIm95> tagezi:   https://help.libreoffice.org/3.3/Calc/User-Defined_Functions/ru
<UNIm95> Может своя какая функция просто?
<tagezi> может
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: у тебя в картах работает определение местоположения?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: в каких картах?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в гугл/опенстреетмапе? в лисице?
<tagezi> UNIm95: вообще, я думаю, что там поменян ; на + просто..
<tagezi> а каталонцы, как истиные маньяки переделали имена функций )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Это я сейчас не понял.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: а где в гугле местоположение?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: точка над человечком
<UNIm95> в старом интерфейсе
<tagezi> UNIm95: сервис - параметры - либреофис калс - формула - разделители
<tagezi> кто из нас админ, блин )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: У меня в десктопе гпс нету ) Кнопка работает, но пишет что не удаётся определить )
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  это значит что не работает.
<UNIm95> определение идет по ip и вайфай сетям
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: по ип максимум город можно узнать
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: говорю жепо ip и вайфай сетям
<UNIm95> же по*
<[Raiden]> у меня провод
<UNIm95> ок.
<UNIm95> и куда теперь багрепорт писать?
<UNIm95> в лисицу? гугл? в убунту?
<[Raiden]> кнопка работает, врятли в фф
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в хромиуме определяет
<[Raiden]> ну тогда всёравно в гугл. Страница должна под браузер быть подстроена
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Скорее всего все-таки в лисицу.
<[Raiden]> С моей сетью не определяет в хроме
<UNIm95> Ведь в осм тоже не пашет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не определяет? или не определяет точно?
<tagezi> зачем оно вам?
<[Raiden]> не определяет вообще. кружок занятости неперестающий.
<tagezi> UNIm95: если ты хочешь что бы спец службы знали о тебе, отправь им смс с какойнить гадостью )) и твоё место положение будет извесно всегда )
<[Raiden]> А ваще нет, это я туплю, запрос не заметил ) чужой ифейс для меня.
<[Raiden]> определило
<UNIm95> бывает=)
<UNIm95> tagezi: иногда для навигации через открытые точки надо
<tagezi> кстати.. это не баг, а фича..
<UNIm95> мобила без gpd
<UNIm95> gps*
<tagezi> гугл определяет чужие браузеры и блочит им функции
<[Raiden]> мобилка с гпс бывает полезной.
<tagezi> даже ифейс разный у разных драузеров
<[Raiden]> меняй )
<UNIm95> Пока деньги на другое надо.
<UNIm95> + подожду что-нибудь вроде новой nokia n900
<[Raiden]> ссзб )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  взаимно
<UNIm95> =)
<[Raiden]> 2+ годичной давности андройды я видел раскладушки
<[Raiden]> а сча врятли будут их делать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-10
<fr1> Привет
<fr1> Привет
<andrex> опять мух пришел
<fr1> А кто такой мух
<fr1> Мух
<SergeyIT> Tskill, чего скачешь?
<SergeyIT> andrex, ку
<andrex> дарофф
<andrex> он так и не починил нет
<SergeyIT> убей его за спам )
<andrex> пускай
<andrex> он создает активность на канале)
<[Green]> Tskill: ты живой?
<andrex> да он не аотвечает
 * andrex убег жрать
<SergeyIT> одни приходят, чтобы поспать, а другие - пожрать )
<andrex> да я седня с утра тут вашпето
<gelbeEnte> П
<UNIm95> andrex: будь добр зайди на #libreoffice-ru
<tagezi> да он спит
<tagezi> у него утро скоро
<UNIm95> Потом увидит
<Sergey_IT> спам кончился
<tagezi> ну так, баятся )
<Sergey_IT> я его подкараулил и пыльным мешком...
<Sergey_IT> О, щас поглядим )
<Tskill> м?
<Sergey_IT> еще 5 минут
<Sergey_IT> вроде не вылетает... хорошо
<Tskill> мирка какая-то странная
<Sergey_IT> так не используй
<tagezi> как можно мирку на убунту поставить?
<tagezi> Tskill: поставть голубя
<Sergey_IT> на убуну даже утюг можно поставить... 1 раз
<Tskill> ыыы.. я под виндой
<tagezi> пиджин есть под винду
<Tskill> но могу и с вичата заскочить :)
<Tskill> только лень, спать ужо пора
<tagezi> дада, и вичат там вроде обрезаный тоде есть
<Sergey_IT> а чего тут делаешь?
<tagezi> прыгает
<Tskill> цыгвин и вичат норм
<tagezi> летает
<tagezi> сейчас пойдёт спать, и летать будет опять
<Tskill> нуу.. у меня на работе полно убунты
<Tskill> на рабочем ноуте тож
<Sergey_IT> ааа
<tagezi> проснётся, а ноги в окна по колено торчат )
<Tskill> не каркай
<Tskill> я боюсь уже
<tagezi> ну,летаешь,значит ростёшь )
<Tskill> в окно, ага
<tagezi> там свободного места больше )
<Sergey_IT> а сам то выкинул из офиса всю мебель и теперь в свободном офисе спрятался
<Tskill> там вообще свобода :)
<tagezi> так, лан.. ночи всем
<Tskill> 66
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-11
<fr1> Привет
<tagezi> утра
<felspalm> Добрый день
<felspalm> Кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемами подключения айфона к 14.04х64 ? У меня зависают иксы.
<tagezi> там какуюто прогу нужно юзать
<tagezi> из коробки вроде оно не соединяется
<tagezi> она в оф репах вроде есть
<tagezi> хотя амарок вроде мог и сам музыку синхронизировать
<felspalm> иногда подключается как надо, открывает папку "документы" где ярлыки приложений и 2 приложения ритмбокс + для просмотра фоток
<felspalm> + можно все папки смотреть через наутилус
<felspalm> но в 7 случаях из 10 просто напросто виснут иксы
<nigatiff>  привет всем
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Leagnus> *HI* ребят, кто-нить с джангой имел дело? нипайму, как именно на 8000 порту поднять сайт
<UNIm95> Leagnus тебе нужен веб сервер который будет на порту 8000 крутить сайт.
<KAMEHb> приветствую
<KAMEHb> прощу помощи в следующем вопросе...
<KAMEHb> устанавливаю lubuntu 12.04
<KAMEHb> программа установки не видит сетевой карты и вайфай адаптера
<KAMEHb> драйверы отдельно нашел, в бэкпортах в частности
<UNIm95> На что ставишь?
<KAMEHb> на ноут
<KAMEHb> вопрос...как внедрить драйверы в дистрибутив
<UNIm95> Вайфай включен?
<KAMEHb> да
<UNIm95> В биосе?
<KAMEHb> на более поздних версиях все хорошо устанавливается
<KAMEHb> все работает, я сейчас с минт пишу
<UNIm95> А почему полее позднюю не поставишь?
<UNIm95> И дрова внедрять не надо. Надо скачать деб пакет на флешку и потом установить в системе
<KAMEHb> на базе дистрибутива запускается программа фронт для розницы
<UNIm95> деб пакет с дровами
<KAMEHb> а где именно деб пакет найти?
<KAMEHb> нашел вот здесь в бэкпортах драйвер http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<UNIm95> Что это за хрень?
<KAMEHb> ath9k драйвер
<KAMEHb> backports: Linux kernel backports
<KAMEHb> это на вопрос "что за хрень" :)
<UNIm95> Бэкпорты убунты лежат в Packages.ubuntu.com
<UNIm95> Какой бук?
<KAMEHb> lenovo ideapad s510p
<SergeyIT> irc.freenode.net #kernel-backports
<KAMEHb> Сергей, там на английской же?
<UNIm95> Камень скачай деб пакет с бэкпортнутым ядром для 12.04 и поставь его.
<SergeyIT> а ты как думал?
<KAMEHb> я так и думал, только я в английском плаваю
<KAMEHb> понимаю более менее, а пишу плохо :)
<SergeyIT> я тоже, но иногда приходится )
<KAMEHb> вопрос не совсем про бэкпорт, а больше про драйвер :)
<SergeyIT> подключи бакпорты в источниках и посмотри пакеты под твое железо
<KAMEHb> как подключить то? :))) инета то нет на десктопе, на котором установлена 12.04
<SergeyIT> а другого компа нет?
<UNIm95> камень я уже решение вроде написал
<SergeyIT> а я еще не проснулся (
<UNIm95> В питере вроде уже 13 дня
<UNIm95> Как можно к этому времени не проснуться?
<KAMEHb> какой именно пакет качать? открыл для 12.04 бэкпорты, вот http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-backports/allpackages список пакетов, какой из них?
<UNIm95> Linux-kernel 3.* причем 3.* долбнобыть больше 3.2(стандартное ядро для 12.04)
<UNIm95> Должно быть*
<KAMEHb> т.е. смотреть все бэкпорты от 12.04 и выше?
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> Тебе надо смотреть бэкпорты для 12.04
<UNIm95> В пакетах должны быть свежие ядра
<UNIm95> Насколько помню там должны быть ядра 3.5 3.13
<UNIm95> И еще какие-то
<JohnDoe71rus> ядро можно тут посмотреть http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ у меня на 10.04 стояло 3.04 кажется
<UNIm95> Их качаешь. Смотришь зависимости. Докачиваешь зависимости
<UNIm95> У него даже сетевуха не видна
<KAMEHb> а из исходников не вариант поставить драйвер?
<JohnDoe71rus> ну это можно с другой машины принести. потом dpkg -i *.deb
<UNIm95> Камень это может потребовать пересборки ядра
<UNIm95> А это часов на 6. И то, если все без ошибок пойдет
<KAMEHb> о как...
<JohnDoe71rus> причем еще потребовать докачки кучи сырцов и зависимостей
<SergeyIT> может проще запустить "программу фронт для розницы" на 14.04?
<UNIm95> Кстати да. Почему ты этого не пробывал?
<KAMEHb> дистрибутив изначально идет с вшитой программой и адаптирован под нее
<KAMEHb> я пытался поставить программу, но нормально не встает
<UNIm95> Тогда хрен его знает как она себя поведет на новом ядре
<UNIm95> Вопрос: эта прога работает с каким-либо устройством на шине usb?
<UNIm95> Или ком?
<KAMEHb> она работает с кучей оборудования
<KAMEHb> и усб и ком
<KAMEHb> сканеры штрих-кода, фискальники и т.д.
<UNIm95> нет железяки постарше?
<KAMEHb> другого ноута?
<UNIm95> Ноута/стационара
<KAMEHb> старше=новее? или старше=мощнее? :)
<UNIm95> старше= железяка которая выпущена раньше твоего актуального ноута
<UNIm95> Дожили
<KAMEHb> есть стационар
<UNIm95> Объясняю человеку что значит старше
<KAMEHb> ну не догнал маленько :)
<SergeyIT> а мне, что значит утро )
<SergeyIT> во - http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_atheros  , но надо сеть иметь
<KAMEHb> а если я вытяну драйвер из минт 17, встанет он на 12.04 убунту?
<tagezi> у минт что ядро под себя пересобирает?
<KAMEHb> ну у минт ядро новее, чем у убунту 12.04
<tagezi> эм.. чем в 12.4.5?
<LeXX8800> не могу заставить работать дискретную видеокарту на ноутбуке с 2 картами, кто может помочь ? спасибо.
<SergeyIT> форум
<LeXX8800> бестолку(
<SergeyIT> спрашивал?
<LeXX8800> кучу гайдов переробовал откуда угодно, результата 2 : или не грузится юнити после логина или не включается дискретная видеокарта (когда пытаешься ее включить через настройки nvidia)
<SergeyIT> значит дальше копать
<SergeyIT> здесь я не знаю, у кого дискретка есть
<aleksei`> вечер
<Tskill> в хуту
<Tskill> в хату
<Tskill> тьфу
<stanislav> жд б
<andrew____> народ, нужна помощь. При выходе из спящего режима в кубунту, просит пароль на разблокировку экрана. Как  отлючить?
<stanislav>  andrew____http://i.imgur.com/HNfjsdu.png
<stanislav> разберешся?
<stanislav> http://i.imgur.com/HNfjsdu.png
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-12
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а это нормально, что у меня линуксовый клиент видит симлинки на фтп, а виндовый нет?
<tagezi> а почему винда должна видеть симлинки?
<|rapidsp|> через фтп то
<|rapidsp|> кароче я ее развел - ввожу просто полный путь вместе с симлинком :)
<|rapidsp|> как же я крут...
<artemz> whoah dude http://www.wired.com/2014/11/microsoft-open-sources-net-says-will-run-linux-mac
<tagezi> да, мс притворяется что работает во благо сообщества
<tagezi> на самом деле она только закручивает гайки, отпуская там, где не может получить прибыть или тупо контролировать
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> нифига ты
<tagezi> утро уже скоро )
<Sergey_IT> а поспать? (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: всё, хватит спать )
<tagezi> должен как чикист, 15 минут и выспался )
<Sergey_IT> я не сплю, пытаюсь помочь на другом форуме
<tagezi> с физикой? )
<Sergey_IT> с навигатором
<Sergey_IT> кому сейчас физика нужна...
<Sergey_IT> даже тебе не нужна )
<tagezi> кто тебе сказал )
<tagezi> мы с женой теорию относительности читаем
<tagezi> и обсуждаем почти каждый день, что мы вообще из этого смогли понять )
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWtw7NcUZZ8
<Sergey_IT> все в мире относительно )
<tagezi> фильма, ещё наверное твоего детства
<Sergey_IT> это кино я в детстве еще смотрел )
<tagezi> я вот только одного не могу понять из этого всего..
<Sergey_IT> тебе повезло, что только одно... я ничего не понимаю (
<tagezi> если относительная скорость света всегда одна и таже.. то получается что фатоны от одного источника в противоположные стороны летятя со скоростью удаления от этого источника
<tagezi> и вот тут меня ступорит..
<tagezi> а остальное всё очень логично ))))
<Sergey_IT> не понял, чего не понятно - фотоны в любой СК летят со скоростью света
<Sergey_IT> помню, зав. теор. отделом как-то сказал, что не понимает ТО.... так что все нормально
<Sergey_IT> хотя, может они никуда и не летят
<tagezi> эм.. что такое СК и ТО? )
<Sergey_IT> система координат и теория относительности (извини)
<tagezi> тогда не понял, а причем тут система координат? )
<tagezi> хоче сказать, что нам нужно иметь четырёхмерную систему координам с константой равной скорости света? )
<Sergey_IT> зачем четырехмерную?
<tagezi> если взять за основу теорию что только скорость света постоянна, а остальное меняеться под неё, тогда да, всё правильно, и лампа от которой отлитают фатоны просто сворачивается сама в себя )
<tagezi> причем со скоростью света )))
<Sergey_IT> с точи зрения фотона, да )
<Sergey_IT> но с его точки зрения и он не летит
<tagezi> если смотреть изнутри фатона, то получается что лампа от него отдаляеться с тойже скоростью что и фатон вылетивший в противоположном направлении т него
<tagezi> потому что скорость света это максимальная возможная скорость
<tagezi> но мы то видим что фатоны разлетаются
<tagezi> мне не понятен именно этом момент, почему относительная скорость к источнику света равна относительно скорости фатонов друг к другу
<tagezi> разлитающихся в разные стороны от этого источника
<tagezi> в противоположные
<Sergey_IT> в системе координат фотона нет ни времени ни фотонов
<stanislav> ну... допустим, и что?
<Sergey_IT> и ничего мы не знаем (
<stanislav>  и что?
<Sergey_IT> скучно... и что?
<tagezi> что помог на форуме? )
<Sergey_IT> не знаю
<Sergey_IT> а тебе помог? )
<tagezi> не )
<tagezi> не реально представить как это фатоны разлетаются но их нет
<tagezi> это как 14 мерное пространство.. 5 мерное, ещё может быть, с огромным трудом... а 14 мерное пространство, только через вложеные матрицы чисто математическим путём
<Sergey_IT> да вроде есть, но представить никак
<Sergey_IT> формулы работают, а основа всего этого непонятна
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-13
<myordo> приветы, подскажите пож. установил и заполнил вайн, как из терминала запустить ехе? в папку где находится исп файл перешол
<myordo> cd "Рабочий стол"/xro2 там лежит ехе как его запустить в терминале ?права выдал
<rapidsp> wine file.exe
<myordo> спс помогло
<myordo> ща пойду на форум мб люди помогут с логами
<SergeyIT> ку
<aleksei`> вечер
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<aleksei`> как думаете ubuntu touch допилят в этом году?
<Sergey_IT> 13-е - день поломок
<Sergey_IT> допилить ничего нельзя - чем дальше, тем хуже софт
<aleksei`> кстати да, сегодня днс лёг на работе
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT, ну а что ты хотел, вперёд же надо куда-то двигаться
<Sergey_IT> но не скатываться
<aleksei`> ниразу ниупав не научишься подниматься
<Sergey_IT> ползущий не упадет
<tagezi> aleksei`: так вроде же сказали что в декабре планшет выходит
<tagezi> в г+ новость была.. иль я путаю
<Sergey_IT> в г... только г...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сударь, ваша предвзятость к социальным сетям поражает даже моё изощренное воображение )
<Sergey_IT> меня нет в соцсетях, просто чистил телефон внучки
<tagezi> а не фиг смотреть что там внучка рассматривает и спокойнее спать будешь )
<tagezi> меня тоже растраивает что моя доча перепасчивает
<aleksei`> tagezi, ну это только сказали )
<tagezi> мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью.. (с)
<tagezi> не знаю.. я теперь смотрб в сторону лодка
<tagezi> лодки*
<tagezi> чото меня растраивает убунта
<Sergey_IT> я лодку отдал(резиновую)
<Sergey_IT> вот теперь лыжи кому подарить бы
<tagezi> а какие?
<Sergey_IT> atomic drive6
<tagezi> а, горные
<tagezi> не, я не заберу, не катаюсь на таких
<Sergey_IT> эти для ленивых
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-14
<kpoT> народ есть кто Elementary OS пробовал?
<|rapidsp|> На мероприятии Делл пообщался с представительницей Каноникл из Бордо :)
<SergeyIT> тесно пообщался?
<|rapidsp|> ну я не настолько неразборчивый :)
<|rapidsp|> типичная европейская тетка
<|rapidsp|> сказал, что юзаю их на работе и услышал в ответ "УАУ!" :)
<SergeyIT> чего полезного узнал?
<|rapidsp|> та ниче естесна :)
<|rapidsp|> чему они могут нас научить :)
<|rapidsp|> и ваще мой иньглиш вери бэд и литл бит :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-15
<XPOH> доброутро, есть кто живой?
<XPOH> можно как-то зафиксировать разрешение экрана, чтобы оно не определлось всякий раз автоматически?
<Lamoz> Здравствуйте, господа. Такой вопрос: Сейчас сижу на убунте 14.04 LTS. Мне необходимо сделать загрузочную флешку с вин8. Раньше свою флешку я использовал по всякому, поэтому решил ее восстановить по этой инструкции. http://rlab.ru/doc/repair_usb_flash_linux.html С эт
<Lamoz> Суть в чем, при закрузке ПК нет пункта UEFI ADATA... как было раньше при установке вин8. Сейчас просто ADATA... и установик не запускается
<Lamoz> в boot меню. я имею в виду.
<Lamoz> Я понимаю, тутне любят сравнение с виндой, но скажу. Возможно поможет в решении проблемы. В винде все делалось так. Качался образ, Распаковывался винраром. Простым копированием заливалось на чистую флешку. Все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу собрать прогу, при конфиге ругается что нет Checking for gdu. какой пакет нужен? lubuntu 1404
<XPOH> спроси лучше на буржуйском канале, тут бестолку
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: чо ты там собираешь то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот это хочу https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ejecter
<Sergey_IT> ку
<twelve1> Народ подскажите, сейчас стоят win+linux, при установке 3 ОС (ubuntu) нужно ли создавать второй swap раздел, или она будет автоматически использовать swap от первой linux которая установлена
<twelve1> 666
<morhad> test
<ubuntuhelp> morhad, Fail!
<morhad> тест
<ubuntuhelp> morhad, Ну понг, и что?
<morhad> как в убунту 14.4 сделать, чтобы ctrl+chift переключал только м/ду русск и англ, а, например, ctrl+space включал китайский?
<morhad> и я заметил, что если переключить на китайскую раскладку после русской, то иероглифы не выводятся, но всё нормально работает при переключении на китайскую раскладку с английской
<morhad> есть тут кто?
<morhad> есть тут кто?
<Sergey_IT> никого нет
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<morhad> а я думал, что ubuntuhelp - это бот :)
<morhad> тогда, кто-нибудь заморачивался переключением раскладок на три языка?
<Sergey_IT> так переключай по кругу
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-16
<morhad> кто-нибудь заморачивался переключением раскладок на три языка в ubuntu 14.04?
<Mega> У меня нубский вопрос, гугл не отвечает мне на него, видимо настолько он нубский :( Если я добавляю в /etc/init.d скрипт, то как мне сделать, чтобы он выполнялся от имени определенного пользователя?
<Mega> Все спят похоже, ну с вопросом не тороплюсь. Я, кстати, не прошу исчерпывающих инструкций, просто подскажите куда копать, остальное догуглю. Например запускать sudo -u или на скрипт chown кастовать или или или я ж не знаю :( Подскажите,пожалуйста :)
<Simplar> Приветствую, хотел узнать, как ставится для приложения в ubuntu нестандартная иконка. Если кто знает, подскажите, пожалуйста. Спасибо заранее)
<webliberty> у всех с последним обновлением unity включает крупный шрифт по Ctrl+"="?
<webliberty> 14.04 LTS
<webliberty> Причём это не увеличение читаемого текста, а увеличение шрифтов меню))
<Sergey_IT> включает
<webliberty> один есть
<Sergey_IT> аааа, меня сосчитали (
<Sergey_IT> только по crtl + '+' (то есть = с шифтом)
<Sergey_IT> и с "-" уменьшение
<webliberty> у меня именно Сtrl+"=" (без шифта)
<Sergey_IT> и я не один, а 2 - на 2-х компах
<webliberty> в обратную сторону тоже работает (Ctrl+"-"
<webliberty> ищу логи обновления
<webliberty> помоему там был калькулятор и systemd
<Sergey_IT> /var/log/apt/history.log
<webliberty> нашел лог установщика в /var/log/dpkg.log
<Sergey_IT> */term.log -вывод терминала
<Sergey_IT> тагези, опять кричишь?
<webliberty> теперь осталось определить, кто отвечает за управление увеличением шрифтов
<Sergey_IT> а надо? Пусть управляются
<Sergey_IT> или в гугле глянуть
<webliberty> я не люблю менять своих привычек из-за системных косяков Ctrl+"=" в браузере - это привычка
<webliberty> так что ищу в гугле
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм
<tagezi> зашёл, сижу тихо, никого не трогаю
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: :р
<Sergey_IT> вот, теперь тихо сидишь )
<Sergey_IT> webliberty, никогда не пользовался этими командами в браузере
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты себе навигатор купил в машину?
<Sergey_IT> на замену, старый отсырел
<tagezi> у меня подох зараза, теперь новый нужно покупать ((
<Sergey_IT> а в чем проблема, я купил и софт со старого на новый перенес
<tagezi> ну, что выбрать...
<tagezi> мне же нужно для походов, а не в машину
<Sergey_IT> это другие, не знаком
<Sergey_IT> хотя можно и авто использовать, я в лесах пользовался программой с растровыми картами
<tagezi> да, а если упадёт в лужу.. или сколько авто под дождём протянет? )
<tagezi> я думаю что время можно описать примерно так: "ой"
<tagezi> =)
<webliberty> смартфон не?
<Sergey_IT> 5.5 лет работал, цветные полосы появились и прегружается иногда - контактные штуки появились
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сколько раз он за пять лет падал в ручку? )
<tagezi> речку*
<Sergey_IT> ни разу, аккуратнее надо быть (я 1 раз в жизни только очки утопил)
<tagezi> ну, аккуратнее не аккуратнее, но когда прёшься 12 час в горах в облаке дождя с ветром в рожу уронить его запросто, и в лужу тоже..  уже не говорю про то, что он иногда вообще не убирается при этой погоде
<tagezi> поэтому влага защита должна быть обязательно
<Sergey_IT> тогда туристский покупай
<webliberty> или для мотоциклистов
<webliberty> http://www.ixbt.com/car/gps/motogarmin.shtml
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, странный ты, я вот курящий, и никогда ни сигареты, ни спички не намокали в разных ситуациях с дождями
<Sergey_IT> здесь для подводников надо, похоже )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  возми мобилу от CAT вроде модель B15Q
<UNIm95> или сходного китаёзу.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я тоже курящий и у меня они не промокают, но я их и не ношу на вытянутой руке под дождём )
<Sergey_IT> а зачем навигатор таскать в руке, я его вообще выключал, а включал, чтобы соорентироваться
<tagezi> да, при солнечной погоде так нормально, когда в облаке идёшь теряешься через 10 шагов
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, мобилы не катят, ни одна неделю не держит заряд
<Sergey_IT> а компаса нет на руке?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Phillips Xenium?
<tagezi> компас даёт отклонение примерно в 10-15 градусов, а то и побольше, так как ориентиров нет, в данном случае с картой проще
<tagezi> UNIm95: время разговора 18 часов, в принципе да.. 2-3 акума на неделю хватит
<Sergey_IT> на километре ошибка в 50м не так и много
<tagezi> да, а на 9 км 450 метров.. пол км в одну сторону, пол км в другую.. и где у нас тут спуск с плато? )))
<tagezi> да не, я не спорю. я только как 3 года навигатор использую, до этого карта и компас, почти всю россию прошёл, но наверное я старым становлюсь и ленивым
<Sergey_IT> я на навигатор через 1 км обычно смотрю
<Sergey_IT> и тоже думаю, как же раньше то ходил по лесу с компасом  )
<UNIm95> tagezi|off: как по-фински будет розетка.
<Sergey_IT> для варенья?
<Sergey_IT> pistorasia
<aleksei`> вечер
<UNIm95> вечер
<webliberty> зашиби-и-и-сь
<webliberty> жизнь бьёт ключом, как я посмотрю
<webliberty> Закрыл багу с Ctrl+"=" для себя
<webliberty> когда увеличиваются шрифты меню, вместо текста в окне
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-09
<andrex> шмутра
<buriedalive> привет!
<UNIm95> Кому утра а кому еще и не ложился.
<UNIm95> Черт. Забыл про запятые
<Leagnus> https://xakep.ru/2015/11/09/linux-encoder-1/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+xakep%2Fall+%28%C2%AB%D0%A5%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%80%C2%BB%29
<tagezi> утра
<artemz> привет
<ghoslty_talamaur> hi everyone!
<ghoslty_talamaur> может кто подскажет, как в xfce (xubuntu 15.10) сделать подхват qt-шными прогами значков, выставленных в настройках xfce?
<ghoslty_talamaur> X
<ghoslty_talamaur> уже пробовал:    gconftool-2 --set --type string '/desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme' "$ICON_THEME"
<ghoslty_talamaur> если сделать в терминале export DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome и запустить клементинку, то тема подхватывается
<buriedalive> я хз
<buriedalive> но я вот попробовал гуглить
<buriedalive> и первый же ответ
<buriedalive> http://ubuntovod.ru/interface/qt-apps-xubuntu.html
<buriedalive> об этом речь?
<ghoslty_talamaur> уже делал так, не работает все равно
<buriedalive> xfce поди что перезайти надо в новую сессию
<buriedalive> http://myubuntu.ru/faq/kak-zastavit-qt-prilozheniya-vyglyadet-luchshe-v-xubuntu-xfce
<buriedalive> тут чо
<buriedalive> тоже самое
<ghoslty_talamaur> не помогает, более того, добавил в /etc/X11/Xsession.d вот такое
<ghoslty_talamaur> http://pastebin.com/XDMC0Xyu
<ghoslty_talamaur> тема без проблем применяется через qtconfig, а вот значки не хотят
<buriedalive> что-то видимо надо установить, только что ...
<buriedalive> или вот, баг какой-то даже
<buriedalive> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1451993
<ghoslty_talamaur> по рецептам находил, что нужно поставить libgnomeui, но тоже не работает :) такое чувство, что баг
<buriedalive> свежий баг
<buriedalive> а не то
<buriedalive> там кеды
<buriedalive> снизу там линк
<buriedalive> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11643
<buriedalive> вроде есть решение
<buriedalive> разберётесь
<Ghostly_Talamaur> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Ghostly_Talamaur, Понг понг понг...
<Ghostly_Talamaur> отписываюсь, решение https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11643 не помогло
<Ghostly_Talamaur> Видимо придется ждать, когда пофиксят
<buriedalive> там вроде что-то про обновить говорили, ppa даже указан
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-10
<SergeyIT> уже утро, что ли?
<tagezi> нет ещё.. я же ещё не поздаровался )
<SergeyIT> ой, уже  вечер
<tagezi> пол пятого пока только
<SergeyIT> а солнце где?
<tagezi> в центре нашей солнечной системы )
<andrex> высоко солнце, и в честь этого события работаем работаем, мои черномазые друзья :D
<andrex> паспорт всеравно не верну)
<SergeyIT> может кто и работает.... а у меня вечер уже
<tagezi> andrex: отлынивает )
<SergeyIT> реллллаксирует
<andrex> дзен поймал)
<SergeyIT> лень...
<andrex> нет это дзен)
<uneform_alex> Добрый вечер
<andrex> бобрый
<uneform_alex> Админы Linux не знают усталости :)
<SergeyIT> ато на востоке у тебя дзень, а у меня - лень ловить кого-то
<andrex> ну как хош
<SergeyIT> кто здесь админ?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> это кто вобще?
<SergeyIT> где?
<SergeyIT> бу
<artus> вечер
<tagezi> artus: и тебе ))
<Sergey_IT> ок
<Sergey_IT> вечера однако
<Sergey_IT> http://rsdn.ru/forum/humour/6240268.1
<bledniy> test
<ubuntuhelp> bledniy, Ну понг, и что?
<bledniy> народ, как в грубе забеклистить определённую версию ядра? Чтоб update-grub2 не загружал её по дефолту.
<Sergey_IT> так удали эту версию
<bledniy> да она текущая - зависимости ломаются
<bledniy> и чё это вообще за прикол в ядре 3.16.0-53-generic, что команда  ip rule list  зависает... Они это чинить собираются?
<Sergey_IT> так напиши им и спроси (баг оформи)
<Sergey_IT> какой дистр?
<bledniy> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<bledniy> я не владею английским :(
<Sergey_IT> у меня 3.13.0-66-generic #108-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 15:21:40 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<bledniy> да, на 3.13 нету бага, только в ветке .16 проявляется.  64-битная версия у меня, кстати
<Sergey_IT> тему на форуме создай, может кто поможет, проверит , баг оформит
<bledniy> хм, оказывается это ещё в 3.16.0-52 началось. Таки придётся уходить на другую ветку
<tagezi> интересный способ... поставить приложение, так как зависимости, и не запускать его, так как оно глючит.. интересно, сто быдет в итоге? )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-11
 * R4nd0om1z3r meow
<R4nd0om1z3r> äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñöóòîê, åñòü êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> R4nd0om1z3r! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<R4nd0om1z3r> îê
<R4nd0om1z3r> æèâûå åñòü?
<ubuntuhelp> R4nd0om1z3r! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<R4nd0om1z3r> надеюсь теперь эта железяка не будет ко мне приставать
<andrex> ненадейся
<R4nd0om1z3r> вроде перестала, кодировку поменял, перезапустилсо
<R4nd0om1z3r> ну так вот
<R4nd0om1z3r> о чём я?
<R4nd0om1z3r> кто может помочь ламеру с установкой убунту рядом с виндой, при условии что в системе 3 харда, ссд и 2хдд, винда стоит на ссд, 1 хард файлопомойка, на 3ий хочу поставить убунту.
<andrex> береш и размечаеш 3 тий винт и ставиш систему в чем проблема то?
<R4nd0om1z3r> проблема в загрузчике, куда его прикручивать. винт то я разметил
<andrex> на первый
<R4nd0om1z3r> т.е. на ссдху?
<andrex> да
<R4nd0om1z3r> там где виндовые 100 метров загрузчика
<R4nd0om1z3r> так?
<andrex> на sda
<R4nd0om1z3r> оке, в граб винда самому добавлять?
<R4nd0om1z3r> винду*
<andrex> cfvj jghtltkbncz
<andrex> само определиться должно
<R4nd0om1z3r> спасибо, сча попробую
 * R4nd0om1z3r ушло
<r4nd0om1z3r> andrex тут?
<r4nd0om1z3r> спасибо за помощь, сижу из под свежеустановленной 15.10
<r4nd0om1z3r> но, прикол в том, что sda  у меня терабайтник) только сейчас понял свою ошибку во время установки win7
<r4nd0om1z3r> хдд снять све
<r4nd0om1z3r> оставив только ссд. винда такая винда
<andrex> ну видать у тебя просто в таком порядке стоят диски вот и все
<andrex> можно просто переставить загрузчик на другой тока посмотреть как он завется в dev
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<uneform_alex> Доброе утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забрили?
<tagezi> утра всем
<uneform_alex> Доброго
<SergeyIT> всякого
<andrex> четатанама
<oles_> а что для мипсов щас в репозиториях никаких тулчейнов нет ?
<oles_> или бинутилзов хотябы
<andrex> qemu
<oles_> ну это не то очевидно
<andrex> для крос компиляции самото
<andrex> а если нет то фз)
<oles_> странно что у дебиана есть пакет binutils-mips-linux-gnu
<oles_> а у убунты нет
<SergeyIT> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=binutils-mips-linux-gnu
<oles_> SergeyIT, я так понимаю оно для версий начиная от 15.10
<oles_> то есть только что появилось
<SergeyIT> да, но можно же деб и в 14.04 поставить
<oles_> SergeyIT, это не может не радовать
<oles_> спасибо
<SergeyIT> oles_, вот человек ставил http://sathisharada.blogspot.ru/
<oles_> SergeyIT, у меня все зависло на обновлении метаинформации от этих реп
<oles_> хотя может это изза прокси конечно..
<uneform_alex> Дьявол. может кто сказать почему лидер в виртуализации выпускает такое "Г" для рабочего стола
<uneform_alex> Я про vMware Work Station для Linux сейчас
<oles_> uneform_alex, наверное потому же почему и многие другие вендоры =(
<uneform_alex> Не знаю, поставил VirtualBox, работает на ура
<oles_> uneform_alex, а что не работало то?
<uneform_alex> В том то и дело. все работало, но время от времени повисало намертво
<shama80> привет всем
<R4nd0om1z3r> andrex если ты тут, благодарю за помощь вчера
<R4nd0om1z3r> установился, запустился, доволен
<SergeyIT> R4nd0om1z3r, а у тебя uefi ?
<andrex> тут я тут, куды я денусь с подвойдной лодки то...
<andrex> SergeyIT: да нет вроде просто 3 винта и он не мог понять куда ставить загрузчик) фигня вобщем
<SergeyIT> я 8 лет загрузчик ставлю на диск с системой... их тогда вынимать можно спокойно. Дома 3 диска и 3 ОС
<andrex> ну можно и так
<andrex> и вобще выбирать загрузку чегото в бут менюхе биоса
<uneform_alex> Про магическую клавишу F8 не забывайте, некоторые производители даже придерживаются этого стандарта
<SergeyIT> зачем в биосе, груб же видит все ОС. Просто первый диск не с Вин. И переставлять Вин проще.
<SergeyIT> uneform_alex, какие стандарты... у меня комп с флешки грузится не умеет (
<uneform_alex> SergeyIT, печаль беда!
<tagezi> это ещё почему?
<uneform_alex> А как же классическая схема, где ядро Linux на Flesh карте, и вставляется только один раз, когда загружается :)
<andrex> да лучше ваще тгда загрузчик на дискете ядро на перфокарте систем ваще ф опе гдето на микросхемах
<andrex> и морской бой на кассете
<tagezi> морской бой по памяти нужно при каждой загрузке забивать )
<tagezi> andrex: неосилятор )
<andrex> проще на листочке нарисавать
<andrex> чем на асме морсой бой
<tagezi> andrex: это не нашь метод... пасьянс тоде проще на столе разложить, но мы же мучаемся, можно сказать носилуем себя, раскладываем в компьютере )
<andrex> не пасьянс в копьютере проще)
<andrex> сордельки недают карты брать нормально
<andrex> мне ту чел сказал что знает линь на 75 процентов) я аж афигел, сам торвальдс наверно незнает его даже на половину)
<andrex> стока там хлама всюду накидали)
<andrex> бедняшку наверно под страхом смерти заставили учить код ядра
<uneform_alex> :)))
<uneform_alex> Я просто представил эту картину
<Sergey_IT>  до 100500% еще  далеко
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-12
<artemz> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/2015-11-11_v_rossii_nachnutsya_prodazhi_ubuntusmartfona
<artemz> ура товарищи
<andrex> linxon: привет шпион
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> убра
<Praxa> всем привет!
<Praxa> вопрос по кде, не могу включить вращение куба, требует opengl, но никак не включается
<Praxa> может не там ковыряю?
<Praxa> #viktorina
<karen_> Люди, кто может помочь с cron?
<tagezi> справка?
<tagezi> а, кто.. не, не знаю
<karen_> Глупый вопрос - мои сообщения видно???
<SergeyIT> не видно
<tagezi> неа, вообще не видно
<karen_> Наконецто!!! Помогите  пожалуйста разобраться с cron - как правильно и где вводить команду на запуск, допустим audacious в 16:15 каждый день?
<tagezi> karen_: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/cron
<karen_> 15 16 * * * /usr/bin/audacious    -? так правильно?
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<tagezi> у арча тоже не плохая вики https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cron
<tagezi> но я думаю тебе первых двух ссылок должно быть достаточно
<karen_> Спасибо товарищ!
<andrex> минуты часы число месяц день недели пользователь полный путь к комманде 0 22 * * 1-5 echo "запуск в 10 вечера кадый будний день к примеру)"
<SergeyIT> и не забыть пустую строку в конце
<karen_> Ничего не понимаю - не получается! Указываю все вроде верно, но он не запускается (проигрыватель). Строку не забываю, от sudo пробывал - не идет. А ведь я хочу более сложную вещь сделать с помощью cron/
<karen_> короче, делаю так:    sudo crontab -e (запускается редактор nano) пишу допустим 33 16 * * * /usr/bin/audacious    и нечего не происходит! Может я не правильно что-то пишу?
<buriedalive> karen_ сделай скрипт sh, который стартанёт audacious, а не /usr/bin/audacious
<tagezi> угу, запихнуть его в винду и из подвинды в виртуалке запустить виртуалку с линуксом, чтобы от туда по ssh запустить в родительчной системе скрипт запускающий  audacious.. гениально )
<buriedalive> и chmod +x на sh не забудь
<karen_> куда правильно сохранять задания?
<SergeyIT> может так 33 16 * * * DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/audacious
<buriedalive> как куда?
<buriedalive> в cron наверно
<andrex> вслед раз кто прийдет кину в него этой какой) https://asciinema.org/a/b9ooc53t1e2swzihchur8ymxp
<SmOkE_RU> Спасибо
<SmOkE_RU> Пригодится =)
<SmOkE_RU> Как скачать ?
<SmOkE_RU> Видео это ?
<andrex> а ты уверен что видео это?
<andrex> мышкой выделяеш и копируеш)
<SmOkE_RU> о_О
<SmOkE_RU> Шо это за магия =)
<R4nd0om1z3r> вечер добрый
<dima811010> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста по созданию архива. Создаю его командой
<dima811010> tar cfz /work/Documents/Project/EagleCAD.tar.gz /work/Documents/Project/EagleCAD
<dima811010> После чего появляется архив, в который содержит все папки полного пути, вопрос как их
<dima811010> убрать при архивации.
<AleksU> а если сначала cd /work/Documents/Project ?
<andrex> cd foo && tar -cvvzf foo.tar.gz ./
<Riyan102> 00
<Riyan102> кто приютил макросы с грызуна х7 на убунту ?
<Riyan102> msg nickserv identify NuG34dJSDFW
<Riyan102> 00
<Riyan102> не понятно пишешь ли ты или нет
<Riyan102> в глобалке
<UNIm95> !ask|Riyan102:
<ubuntuhelp> Riyan102:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> У меня вообще мыша трофейная. Скоммуниздил с конференции мелкософта =)
<tagezi> мне никогда не нравились мышки мелкомягких
<tagezi> они какието мелкие и мягкие )
<UNIm95> tagezi: еще и пищат.
<llorephie> Блин. Хоть здесь поною. Почему вот двухфакторная авторизация это хорошо лишь до того момента, пока не стырят телефон? А SIM-карту, как выяснилось, МТС любезно решил посчитать безымянной несмотря на весьма грубых трёх заявлений о смене владе
<llorephie> Теперь одна половина аккаунтов требуют ключа для входа, вторая - СМС-подтверждения =_= Теперь до нового года долбиться везде и всюду, доступы возвращать... Говорили мне не параноить =__=
<Sergey_IT> llorephie, начни новую жизнь
<llorephie> Кстати, если кому вдруг интересно - в Thunderbird аддоне Firetray наконец починили закрытие в системный лоток =_= А то Segfault, бла-бла-бла... Фиксить 4 месяца - конечно забавно, учитывая что аддон используют не так мало людей...
<llorephie> Sergey_IT: мысль, конечно, хорошая, но домены-то куда девать
<tagezi> некоторые ошибки фиксят годами
<tagezi> СПО такое СПО, разраб хочет фиксит, не хочет не фиксит
<Sergey_IT> как тагези ;)
<llorephie> Да ну... Сейчас уже не так всё и плохо. Последние 3 года, по крайней мере.
<tagezi> ты багзилу не смотрел.. большинство проектов вообще исправляет только треть ошибок
<tagezi> на остальное забивают
<Sergey_IT> а некоторые закрывают просто
<tagezi> а некоторые проекты вообще только делают вид что что-то правят
<llorephie> Сейчас оно криво, но хоть работает. В '11 ещё году не решался даже пищать ставить бубну народу. Сейчас уже не так страшно
<Sergey_IT> в 11 все работало и в 08 тоже
<llorephie> (ставлю, правда, арч... Ну не будет о грустном). Как там, в 16.04, концепт от чеха приняли? Или по старым наброскам UI продолжат делать? А то как-то выпал из событий последних
<tagezi> угу, а теперь вообще бешиные глюки
<tagezi> сегодня с утра 6 гигов свапа и всё память забило за мгновение.. я даже не понял что
<llorephie> Sergey_IT: может и работало, но foomatic-db разросся нынче, да и в Wine можно смело посылать все Win32 (ну... большинство, что там люди пользуют).
<llorephie> tagezi: о_О
<tagezi> офигеть... кернел паники, сжерание памяти... я такое с начала 2000 не помню.. а у тут на тебе, убунта позволяет вспомнить молодость
 * llorephie забился подальше в угол со своим арчем и отсутствием опыта как такового :D
<Sergey_IT> llorephie, вайн не нужен
<llorephie> Sergey_IT: скажи это любителям игрушек, угу.
<Sergey_IT> так в вин играть надо
<llorephie> вин в госы не поставишь не имея лицензии
<tagezi> такчики под вайн с картой амд всёравно не идут, так что вайн не нужен )
 * tagezi упарился с шаблонами (
<Sergey_IT>  llorephie, хочешь поставить - купи
<tagezi> вообще, в последнее время появилась тенденция всё ломать... надо выгнать нафиг всех китайцев и индусов из СПО
<llorephie> Sergey_IT: не хочу, зачем мне?)
<llorephie> tagezi: а кто писать код будет?
<Riyan102> "русские"
<Riyan102> для США же тоже "русские" пишут ось
<tagezi> сказочник
<tagezi> чото русские баги в ЛО вобще никто не фиксит... видимо все руские не используют русскую локаль
<llorephie> о_О
<Sergey_IT> я когда подрабатывал в 90-х - писал, в основном, для запада
<tagezi> угу, я тоже пишу для запада ))
<tagezi> или для востока?
 * tagezi пошёл за компасом )
<Riyan102> сказки - сказания
<Riyan102> го в дотку
<Riyan102> в терминале есть команда чтоб через какое-то Н времени он начал ту или иную кнопку, а даже комбинацию. Или же байтник писать нужно ?
<tagezi> блин, второй раз сегодня уже.. просто выжирает всю память разом и всё
<bosyi> привет. тут есть кто то кто испрользует гибридную графику интел-амд ?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-13
<r4nd0om1z3r> 123
<SergeyIT> с 13-ым, пятница
<tagezi> Tskill: тык
<artemz> http://www.gazeta.ru/social/news/2015/11/13/n_7881875.shtml
<tagezi> andrex: этот Tskill летает уже сутки помоему, каждые минут 10 наверное
<tagezi> может почаще
<tagezi> что с этими ботами делать?
<andrex> @mode +b *!~yasawas@*
<llorephie> ._.
<andrex> пущай повисит сутки там
<tagezi> andrex: добрым ты вернулся из отлучки )
<andrex> я кровавый диктатор, прибил виртуалку)
<andrex> переделаю потом)
<tagezi> хлебом не корми, дай сломать чегонить )
<tagezi> как дитё.. на, милый, машинку.. 5 минут, и от машинки только красивые колёсики ))
<andrex> ну ваще если летает нада попытаться пнуть его если не ответит значит выкинуть нафиг)
<tagezi> ну, я его тыкал
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<andrex> че пасту забыл?
<tagezi> да эти криворукие опять навставляли ошибок в ЛО, я вторые сутки не могу собрать его.. он на тесте на дым вылетает
<andrex> убери
<andrex> как грицо если чет мешает выкинь)
<tagezi> :) ну вот я сейчас и буду мучить этих жопоруков
<andrex> ну гит такой гит, в нем можно всегда нарваться на что то подобное
<andrex> такшто привыкай)
<andrex> это те не дебки из исходников собраные готовые. где проверяется пакет автоматом и если не форкает уходит в нестабильный или ваще с репа
<andrex> пока не поправят исходники
<tagezi> да, эти черти просто не тестят свой говнокод.. я вот только не понимаю нахрена его тогда пушить, денег то не платят за это
<tagezi> artemz: http://fontanka.fi/articles/24055/ точняк сделают, причем как в союзе, только деятелям культуры и партии выезд
<tagezi> andrex: кстати ошибку сделали Колоборовци.. им денег платят
<tagezi> наверное за точтобы они ошибки в код вставляли
<tagezi> andrex: а swappiness теперь не работает в /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<andrex> должен
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<llorephie> вечера
<Sergey_IT> ночез
<llorephie> 15 минут ещё
<tagezi> llorephie: у него ночь по серверу определяется )
<Sergey_IT> не угадали... просто зевать начал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: монитор не проглати )
<llorephie> Это что за мониторы такие мелкие
<llorephie> Или пасть такая широкая... Ой.
<Sergey_IT> ты меня не видел
<llorephie> Неа...
<Sergey_IT> повезло
<llorephie> и после сообщения выше боюсь уже
<llorephie> =_+
<tagezi> :)
<Leagnus> Go в StarConflict
<Leagnus> годовщина 27 лет запуска Бурана
<tagezi> Leagnus: чото у меня не срастается язык Go, StarConflict и Буран
<Leagnus> игра такая. А Буран - шаттл
<Sergey_IT> не обижай Буран
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-14
<tagezi> andrex: чо ты пльзуешь для скачивания видео?
<tagezi> у тебя вроде стоял какойто плагин для ютуба
<andrex> tagezi: savefrom
<llorephie> Урурутра
<tagezi> у меня ютуб оказывается забивает свап.. дырка в html5 в фф
<tagezi> причем эта гадина сначала забивает свап, а затем всю память
<andrex> куль
<andrex> огнелис потек значит)
<pr0mode> дня
<buriedalive> приф
<buriedalive> tagezi о0 а чо такое бывает?
<tagezi> buriedalive: ну вот я уже дня три на этом обжигаюсь
<tagezi> хотел конференцию посмотреть на ютубе.. вчера 2 раза пришлось перезагружаться, потомучто комп умерал
<buriedalive> а если например какой нить iceweasel попробовать?
<buriedalive> интересно, тоже так будет или нет
<tagezi> пробовать времени особо нет.. проще скачать и посмотреть на окали
<tagezi> л*
<llorephie> Нарооооод. Настраивал кто OpenVPN с IPv6?)
<llorephie> А то понять не могу куда копать. IPv4 вроде прокинул, правила в ufw прописал. А IPv6 адрес хоть и выдаёт - но игнорирует наличие сети =_=
<buriedalive> я не знаю про это, может кто другой делал, llorephie
<buriedalive> сиди, жди
<andrex> Tskill: опять летать буш?
<andrex> незареганое чучело
<llorephie> :D
<andrex> спи дальше
<andrex> llorephie: пиши на форум
<Leagnus> блин, непойму, почему браузер utf-8 файл с кирилицей загружает кракозяблами
<andrex> гнправильный браузер какойто)
<Leagnus> нифига: локально груизится норм., а с сервака, тот же файл - как ANSI
<Leagnus> хостёры гады покапались, что ли
<buriedalive> Leagnus а что за браузер?
<buriedalive> у меня такое было, я с линукса смотрю всё читаю, а кто смотрит с венды - у того кракозябре
<Leagnus> Хром, не важно: хостер оказывается в /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf поставил мне windows-1251
<buriedalive> сволочи, как они могли
<tagezi> Leagnus: зачем хостишся в доме пристарелых?
<Leagnus> а где нужно?
<Sergey_IT> в доме престарелых koi-8r
<tagezi> Leagnus: там где нет больных альсгеймером
<artemz> Leagnus: для пхп-макак windows-1251 в самый раз, не понимаю твоих претензий
<Leagnus> artemz: ты о Маках? Я не знаю другого пути, как в php-файлах нормально кириллицу держать, как только в UTF-8
<Leagnus> в смысле просто, без заморочек с перекодированием
<artemz> ну так и держи в utf8, кто запрещает то
<cl4r1ty7072> подскажите какой купить планшет,чтоб на него поставить полноценный Linux
<Leagnus> AMD486DX
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-15
<marat> всем привет, такой вопрос
<marat> Как в Ubuntu 14.04 Unity сделать так, чтоб при переключении раскладки на клавиатуре загорался индикатор ScrollLock?
<marat_> что, никто не знает?
<marat_> отзывчивая поддержка, ага
<Anti-Pizza> лол
<marat_> ага
<marat_> вообще лол
<marat_> лаллический
<andrex> хай
<buriedalive> рофл
<Anti-Pizza> Может кому нужен Эникейщик на фирму? На пол-ставки (Екб)
<andrex> у нас все даром работают)
<R4nd0om1z3r> бобрый вечер
<Souseiseka> Ребятки, как изменить размерш шрифта индикатора ракладки? Через гуи настройку не меняется
<Souseiseka> 15.10
<Souseiseka> xfce
<tagezi> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> утра раннего вечера
<andrex> полуночера
<uri> привет
<uri> кто в Fedore шарит?
<tagezi> фидорщик пришёл на канал убунты :))))
<uri> да я убунтовщик
<tagezi> uri: тут не любят тролей
<uri> на другую тачку федору ставлю
<uri> вопрос есть
<tagezi> ставишь фидору, иди на канал фидоры
<uri> ладно))
<uri> там пусто
<andrex> иди на форум федоры
<uri> может кто знает что такое Persistent overlay при записи ISOшки запрашивает 4 варианта 512, 1024, 1500 и 2047 что это?
<uri> откажете человеку в помощи только потому что я хочу на разные тачки разные системы поставить?
<uri> я вам анекдот расскажу
<uri> я смеялся
<uri> да ну перестаньте. вопрос то на 5 копеек
<uri> эх
<uri> ладно
<andrex> хранилище данных
<andrex> в mb
<andrex> чтобы сохранялись установденные пакеты или какито созданные файлы в лифке
<andrex> но это чисто у ихней тулзы такая фигня
<uri> спасибо
<andrex> у других по другому зовется
<uri> Анекдот: Как вам спектакль миссис Линкольн? :)
<andrex> лопата
<Leagnus> а чья это жена и что с ней?  :-)
<andrex> моя
<andrex> убил
<andrex> лежит в лесу
<Leagnus> это уже как эвфемизм: да пошёл ты на канал...
<Leagnus> Пошли лучше в Warface на про-миссию
<andrex> какая лифка какая исошка и ваще что такое федора, иди приляг поспи
<pr0mode> вечера
<UNIm95> Черт. Народ. Я дико туплю. У меня стандартный QT-проект с mainwindow.ui В нем одна кнопка и Label. как по on_openButton_clicked() сдменить текст в label
<UNIm95> tagezi: помнишь как это делается правильно?
<UNIm95> А черт.
<UNIm95> Все понял.
<UNIm95> я не тот объект дергал.
<tagezi> =)
<Sergey_IT> субьект перепутал объект...
<tagezi> UNIm95: если у тебя очень простой проект, юзай дизайнер
<Sergey_IT> если ui значит с дизайнером, вроде
<tagezi> UNIm95: построение форм в коде удобно окгда у тебя сложные формы и тебе нужно их масштабировать
<UNIm95> tagezi: я в qt cteator сейчас работаю. Просто я пытался через this->label или MainWindow->label делал.
<UNIm95> Хотя я был в другом обхекте
<UNIm95> Вообщем что-то я сегодня туплю по-полной.
<UNIm95> Хз почему.
<tagezi> спать нужно больше )
<Sergey_IT> воскресенье - вечер
<tagezi> утро )
<UNIm95> даже не всегда по клавишам попадаю правильно.
<Sergey_IT> здесь все такие
<UNIm95> Да мне завтра до 10 утра надо написать прогу по seam carving
<UNIm95> c qt и opencv
<UNIm95> А я туплю =(
<Sergey_IT> еще ночь впереди (это как у студентов)
<tagezi> UNIm95: а зачем тебе opencv? в кути есть свои интрументы масштабирования
<UNIm95> tagezi: сказано с opencv значит с opencv
<tagezi> UNIm95: тебе нужно паказать работы конкретного алгоритма?
<tagezi> MERL
<UNIm95> + надо самому, ручками, реализовать функцию энергии.
<tagezi> удачи )
<tagezi> чото ты поздно за это взялся..
<Sergey_IT> http://hxr99.blogspot.ru/2011/12/opencv-with-qt-c-examples-showing-image.html
<Sergey_IT> http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/43056-Qt-OpenCV-simple-example
<Sergey_IT> и т.д.
<tagezi> прикольное у этого алгоритма применение )))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Это liquid resize в gimp
<Leagnus> это типа бикубической интерполяции?
<Sergey_IT> вечера-ночера
<buriedalive> Sergey_IT здорово
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-14
<tagezi> утра всем
<vamadir> привет. в 16.04 починили nvidia bumblebee? ато после утсановки по гайду из wiki черный экран
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<SergeyIT> enhf
<SergeyIT> утра
<|cub|> здрасти
<Admin1488> день)
<devdev> ok
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-15
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<artus> прювет человеки :)
<artus> а что у нас в качестве де адекватного осталось на подобии открытокоробки, ничего никто не пилит подобного? или только сплошные кедо-гномо-юнити?
<tagezi> ооо
<tagezi> artus: появился
<tagezi> я думал ты там танки точишь пилкой для ногрей
<tagezi> для очередного телешоу :)))
<artus> бебебееее :D да чутка апнул домашний комп, вот думаю в виртуалку воткнуть бунту, но чет меня ее юнитя ну прям совсем не возбуждает
<tagezi> у тебя что винда на нём что ли?
<artus> угу, пока да, надо ревизию винтам провести. линуховый пооомеррр :(
<tagezi> вот тебе делать нечего на винде сидеть
<artus> нуууу на ней можно иногда поиграаать :D да и прежде чем все ломать - надыть сначала разгрести завалы кучи всякого что скопилось на винтах. ну и сначала настрою красивости, а уж потом можно будет обратно в линь возвращатцо.
<masters> Кому нужно - могу предложить хостинг сайтов и VDS с хорошей скидкой)
<artus> нафига? :D
<artus> их и так вокруг как грязи за почтибесплатно :)
<artus> да и тут каждый второй их сам предложить может :D
<masters> хм...тут  каждый второй хостер о_О
<artus> если не считать ботов висящих сдесь непонятно с какой целью :D
<masters> ну..тогда могу предложить дешевую оптовую регистрацию доменов и услуги SecondaryDNS на сервере с панелью DNSmanager, у кого ISPmanager тому будет это предложение возможно интересно)))
<artus> ммммм, дешевле чем у регистратора? с его скидками за опт ? :D понабигали барыги :D
<masters> ну оптом дешевле 92 р за домен точно не смогу дать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всех с юбилейным огнелисом
<artus> а чего с ним? неужто 64 умеет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 50.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как сменить разрядность системы? переустанавливать лень
<artus> никак , только ресетап
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх, шумбор как то делал. но теперь не найду его контактов (
<masters> dpkg add-architecture
<artus> один фиг получитцо неадекватность сплошная )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> огаайй, его самого :)
<Sergey_IT> скучно, арч попробовал... ну его.... lxqt посмотрел, но нормально его пока не поставить (
<artus> кто такой lxqt?
<artus> арч унылая какашка, нафиг ненужен
<Sergey_IT> lxqt - lxde на qt
<Sergey_IT> lubuntu next
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-16
<andrex> lubuntu nex как газель next тока не руская и не ездит)
<andrex> t
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> сам ты
<aleksei`> утра
<vvk> мда, в 16.04 логи rsyslog ротируются через жопу. бага с 12-го года тянется https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/940030
<andrex> поставь syslog-ng
<andrex> кто недает то))
<|cub|> здрасти
<rapidsp> блин вот кто придумал на сорсфордже сделать каталог the fonts с пробелом
<rapidsp> apt нифига не догадывается кавычки поставить
<linxon> rapidsp: обратный слеш поставь
<linxon> the \fonts
<rapidsp> куда? Это apt выполняет
<rapidsp> пришлось тупо руками 12 файлов багрить
<linxon> что ты пытаешься сделать
<linxon> а понятно
<rapidsp> apt install ttf-mscorefo.... Ну и т.д.
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> lf
<andrex> @uptime
<ubuntuhelp> I have been running for 8 weeks, 0 days, 13 hours, and 52 seconds.
<SergeyIT> и без выходных - непорядок!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ядро то без секурных патчей
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: чаво?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше в привате
<artus> кууууу фсем
<aleksei`> ух тыыы, кто у нас тут )))
<aleksei`> хде пропадал?
<andrex> бухал или спал
<andrex> да бухал и ругал матом собаку)
<artus> andrex, а ты не подсмаатривай :D
<andrex> гг
<artus> aleksei`, дароффф :) йаааа тут у насс :D
<artus> кароче я чутка апнул комп, и теперь у меня xeon 5670  ^_^ теперяче хоть можно жить :)
<andrex> коп десктоп или серв?
<artus> десктоп, на однопроцовой мамке, ASUS P6X58D-E
<andrex> 1366 кожух а я уже забыл что они существуют)
<artus> теперяче хоть виртуалок наплодить можнооо ^_^
<artus> andrex, они фсе ешо вполне в строю :) а упарыватцо по 2011 чет нунафиг. итак спонтанно взял, на чего было в кошельке  :D
<artus> да и не гамаю я так чтоб ушш, засим мне с головой, сата3 есть, usb3.0 есть, чего ешо хотеть то?
<andrex> нуда
<andrex> да еще древнее на зеоны переводят)
<artus> да и проц на эту мать топовый. а если упоротцо то он до 4.4-4.5 гонетцо вобще без вопросов
<artus> угу, я сам думал сначала на 54й ксеон перебратцо, но с учетом что он в мою мать не лез, вернее она его не умела от слова сосвсем, то - а почему бы и нет :)
<andrex> да норм булыжнег
<andrex> 12 потоков
<artus> огаа
<artus> да я в кои веки памяти натыкаллллл, жить моожноооооо :D
<andrex> ну у меня валяется на 1150 тоже думаю подобную фигню замудрить)
<andrex> либо брать амд
<andrex> у них серверные камни какието не квадратные тока)
<artus> фтопку амд.
<artus> чет не любил их никогда, и не понимал
<andrex> у меня ваще както странно ибо мать под амд проц брать либо интел проц под мать))
<andrex> зеоны вылезут посмотрю)
<andrex> тьпу зены
<andrex> если ценник будет как у сбитого боинга то ф топку их)
<artus> по мне так дешевле проц взять. темпаце зеоны копейки стоят. а если не x брать а попроще что - так вообще за бесценок
<andrex> да можно у китайцев эти зеоны скупать) правда есть риск напороться на убитый
<andrex> на бу у нас ценники ваще ад почти как за новые хотят) а я больше чем за пол цены фиг куплю че с рук)
<artus> нету, они у них такими ящиками продаютцо, им смысла парить фуфло никакого :)
<artus> тебе под 1150 ?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> нада будет чипсет глянуть чтоб потащил проц
<andrex> вот еще)
<andrex> но оно какоето не дорогое по старому курсу тыщи 4 стоило
<andrex> и так и не пошло в работу валяется)
<artus> ууууу CPU Intel Xeon E3-1230 V3 BOX 3.3 ГГц/4core/1+8Мб/80 Вт/5 ГТ/с LGA1150 ток стоит  14к
<artus> но эть типа Копия Core i7 4770k 4770
<artus> i5-4430S Haswell (2700MHz, LGA1150, L3 6144Kb)-9700 р , кароче адин фиг они дороже чем на 1366 ))
<andrex> угу
<andrex> дак он и еще живой
<andrex> сокет то)
<andrex> как ни странно
<andrex> правда новых под него нет процов
<andrex> ибо нет 4 ддр)
<artus> я тебе скажу больше, lga 775 живее всех живых, когда в него суют 54xx серию хеонов ))
<andrex> да кста
<artus> там делов то, перемычка на ногах и бовом воткнуть )) и квады девятитысячные они со свистом делают ))
<andrex> на работе нада будет заморочится
<andrex> там половина таких))
<artus> там главное матери чтоб поддерживали их в биосе.
<andrex>  вторая половина всякий хлам либо амд двуведерный
<andrex> нууу можно и кастом какой нарыть)
<artus> амд гавнооооо :D ну как гавно, печка стремная :D и поэтому гавно )
<andrex> дуроны норм были
<andrex> негони)
<andrex> можно было на 200 с лишним процентов разогнать
<artus> я с ними дело не имел
<andrex> ну у меня был правда fx из первых
<andrex> и дурон этот а еще athlon xp и феном 2 x4 какойто
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а интелов докучи
<artus> последний атлон с которым дело имел вроде как xp1900 , если ничего не путаю, гуглить лень :) но это было в тааком лохмалом годуууу :D
<andrex> потом продал стационар) ша надо собирать чето)
<artus> http://bdl.com.ua/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/600x600/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/8/_/8.jpg я блин когда эту байду вкорячивал, сначала растерялся от количества болтиков, переходников и остальных свистелок. как то привык боксовые куллеры шлеп и фсех делов :D
<andrex> когда у когото был атлон хп у меня был селерон на который я ток ток взял на сену пня 100
<andrex> а сотопень был разогнан до 166 и воткнута была икспишка туда))
<andrex> вот это жесть
<andrex> а урезаный пень под названием селерон доолго оочень долго компелял проги)
<artus> ну чее, у меня вон есть комплект celeronD 2.88 , даже с какими то плашками памяти :D ии дааже, я под него винт могу нарыть, местами живой, ток чего с ним делать непонятно :D
<andrex> да всяких 2х ведерных пней типо валяется стопками
<andrex> еще селероны всякие на 478 сокет помоему
<andrex> и древнее) полный склад
<andrex> фигни ненужной)
<andrex> даже 286 и еще какоето доистарическое барахло
<artus> дырок насверлить и брелков наделать :D
<andrex> да я сдурошой так и сделал
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ноги спелил и просверлил дырдочку в уголке)
<artus> заачем спиливал? расческа жеееее
<andrex> в кормане не очень расчесывала
<aleksei`> фуух, наконец-то привёл свой зоопарк в порядок, можно спокойно топать до хаты ))
<Sergey_IT> +2 C
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-17
<andrex> ну и шо как тут наше царство выживает?
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> тра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Компания Microsoft получила статус платинового участника Linux Foundation
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что творится то, что творится
<andrex> да пофиг) у них свои линаксы есть пусть че хотят то тварят
<aleksei`> утра всем
<anotherssa> привет всем
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-18
<Admin1488> Ребят
<Admin1488> подскажите плз чет не создается крон
<Admin1488> for foo in *.dist; do cp $foo `basename $foo .dist`; done
<Admin1488> -bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `do'
<tagezi> так крона вроде зевс того.. чтобы не буйствовал
<Admin1488> мне для отрс надо
<Admin1488> короче сделал
<|cub|> здрасти
<tagezi> re
<mahinist> Дано не заходил , тишина ... .
<andrex> давно это когда
<andrex> ?
<mahinist> С год наверное , уже забыл по каким клавишам стучать в weechat
<andrex> тотоже я тебя даже не запомнил
<mahinist> Под другим ником
<mahinist> На freenode  маски щас дают ?
<andrex> плащи? cloak?
<andrex> дают
<mahinist> Да , забыл , а  как проверить что находишься под cloak  ?
<andrex> вхуиз
<andrex> /help
<red__> ping
<ubuntuhelp> red__, Fail!
<mahinist> Вот ответ - no, mahinist was first :P , не помню , возможно уже и запрашивал ,а  /help по этому вопросу видать нечего не  знает (:
<andrex> пффф
<andrex> mahinist: ты был не проидентин под ником тебя попросили проидентится
<andrex> да незнает /help whois  weechat     | [irc]  /whois  [<server>] [<nick>[,<nick>...]]
<andrex>  weechat     |
<andrex>  weechat     | запросить информацию и пользователе(-ях)
<andrex> вобщем ты странный
<andrex> )
<andrex> и да [rt] (rt@lykos/rt): While you're dying I'll be still alive~ это чудо тя протролило))
<andrex> он не имеет никакого отношения к сотрудникам фринода
<andrex> вобщем ладно, не мои проблемы :D
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-19
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex:
<AtachiShadow> Народ привет, подскажите пожалуйста такую штуку
<AtachiShadow> ВОзможно ли средствами к примеру wget скачать файл ссылка на который не прямая, а генерируемая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе принципиально в консольке?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> uGet
<AtachiShadow> нет, просто спортивный интерес
<tagezi> ради спртинтереса принято читать документацию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читать принять по острой необходимости. ради интереса тыкают пальчиком
<AtachiShadow> я почитал про wget там такого не было
<AtachiShadow> точнее я поропбовал
<AtachiShadow> файл скачало, но с каркозябрами и без расширения
<AtachiShadow> tar даже не понял что ему разархивировать нужно, потому что в названии скачанного по дин.ссылке появился знак "?"
<AtachiShadow> в итоге получается что в консоли чредчтвами wget скачать динамическую сслыку нельзя
<AtachiShadow> вот я и интересуюсь есть ли такая возможность\
<tagezi> ну раз нельзя, то нельзя
<AtachiShadow> ладно спасибо)
<AtachiShadow> попробовал браузером сгенерировать сслыку
<AtachiShadow> но генерация видимо полностью уникальная, и второй раз уже скачать по этой ссылке нельзя
<AtachiShadow> и короче wget'ом нереально скачать, печаль. Я надеялся не выйти за рамки консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AtachiShadow: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203276.0
<AtachiShadow> Оооо спасибо)))) буду пробовать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://najomi.org/_nix/wget
<AtachiShadow> Да наоми первым смотрел, когда начала разбираться)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так, одно хорошее дело в перемещении старого диска в карман cd, уменьшение температуры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как переставить grub2 c указанием конкретного раздела с /root
<andrex> AtachiShadow: aria2 в зубы
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: чаво те?
<AtachiShadow> это он мне))) где-то на просторах я уже видел это, гляну
<AtachiShadow> дибил)
<AtachiShadow> ничего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex:
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-20
<tagezi> утра всеа
<tagezi> м*
<andrex> @mode +b *!*@162.243*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: я его победил !
<andrex> я тоже
<vamadir> народ подскажите, что за фильтр fail2ban-pam-generic?
<vamadir> просто в fail2ban несколько фильтров и с ними все понятно. А что такое pam-generic?
<vamadir> есть тут кто ? :)
<Sergey_IT> никого
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vamadir> есть вопрос по серверу. После установки на vps  начинает тормоить. dmesg показывает кучу  [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=моймак . tcpdump -i eth0 видит кучу ARP запросов. Ubuntu 14.04 server
<vamadir> на ufw, я залочил все кроме 2 протов.
<vamadir> !arp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='arp'
<vamadir> в таблице arp только одна запись.
<UNIm95> vamadir: Может превышаешь загрузку сети vps?
<vamadir> UNIm95, это как?
<UNIm95> vamadir: Просто перегружаешь сетку. Или еще что
<vamadir> UNIm95, дык у меня ничего нет на vps кроме прокси
<UNIm95> Может почтовик неправильно настроил? Сам был с open relay накосячил.
<UNIm95> Абуза была пришла
<UNIm95> на меня
<vamadir> UNIm95, у меня чистая установка ubuntu + ufw + fail2ban + proxy больще ничего не трогал
<artus> вечер человеки
<piyavking> вечер.
<artus> чегой у вас тут интересненького
<Sergey_IT> весна
<Sergey_IT> +5, дождь
<piyavking> у Манохина на объекте трубы лопнули ©
<artus> дароф сережка :) уу, зима кончилась? ))
<artus> чет как то захадочно, нашел пяток блоков питания, дайбог хоть один из них рабочий, а вот переходник вга на дивиай не могу найти, хотя был :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выходные кондеры перепаяй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и будут рабочие
<artus> да кондеры живые. вроде как. может конечно высохшие.  вобщем надо будет от пыли оттереть и потыкать в них мультиметром :) слабенькие они правда, до 350 ватт все. ну в крайнем случаае пойдут на лабораторные блоки :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно высохли. даже если на спине без подозрительного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бывает снизу резинку выдавливает. пока не отпаяешь думаешь что нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вообще есть приборчики, без демонтажа можно здоровье проверить
<artus> да я не спорю что есть, можно даже тупым мультиметром проверить
<artus> как минимум на кз и обрыв
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без демонтажа не проверишь. практически всегда. по дорожкам зашунтирует
<artus> ну эт понятнооо. зато у меня есть usb паяло и им прям уух как руки чешутцо всякое выпаивать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жаль расстраивать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на полигонах земли оно и скуксится
<artus> сфигли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне 40Вт паялом приходится прогревать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты хочешь usb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что дорожки земля шире и хорошо забирают тепло
<artus> смотрии, скрутку из 2х моножил, диаметром 1.2мм лудю аш со свистом :D и не говори мне только что это фигня :D
<artus> нооо здесь наверно играет роль то что флюс f3 (как по мне адекватнее канифори) и жало фигачитцо (если нужно) градосов до 300-400 а если надо то и 500 :D  аш со свистом. ноо и остывает из за низкой теплоемкости быстро, так что слишком уж перегреть не получитцо.
<artus> вобщем если сильно постаратцо - то вполне себе оно даже. правда при условии питания от 2х амперного бп. я же первым делом на проверить пропаял скрутку 2х 2.5 квадрата моножил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну попробуй на блоке питания отпаять черный минусовой провод, там где они кучкой
<artus> ну на такую махну у меня вроде и 60ка был совковый :D
<artus> д*махину
<artus> но мелочевку прям ух как удобственно прям. только пришлось попустить на нем емкосной датчик путем впаивания резюка для подтяжки на +5v. теперь прям уруруу какя прелесть. еще бы от павербанка затестить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кинь как ссылкой на девайс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ACkAAOSwAL9Ufsf7/s-l300.jpg такой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или высокотехнологичный http://image4.pushauction.com/0/0/4469c57a-51ef-4696-ad5f-1f0acaff0516/aa501807-6bcb-4123-9434-8736737313f5.jpg
<artus> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-Portable-USB-5V-8W-Electric-Powered-Soldering-Iron-Pen-Tip-Touch-Switch-Quality-Top/32763331540.html
<artus> первый. копейки стоить и в принципе он того стоит )
<artus> второй конечно крут, ноооо у него ценник нифига не интересный :D
<artus> а первй еще если атмегой доработать то прям совсем хорош )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://mysku.ru/blog/china-stores/35336.html
<artus> агай, был я там перед тем как брать :)
<artus> вобщем он на самом деле не такой печальный как народ ноет. особенно если учесть что половина его вообще вклюбчить не может :D
<Sergey_IT> лудить, паять, ЭВМ починять
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-13
<TomFarr> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну рассказывай. чё сломал
<TomFarr> жизнь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда тебе а #жизнь надо
<TomFarr> убунту уг
<TomFarr> ставил ее неделю назед
 * JohnDoe_71Rus на *бунтах с 2010 года
<TomFarr> я раньше я еще с 8ки начинал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первый диск 5.04 или 5.10 заказывал
<TomFarr> 8ка кстати норм была. Не то что современные поделия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом 6.06 а 10.04 на ноуте и системнике уже плотно основными поселились
<TomFarr> вот у меня есть скрин моей 12ки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сейчас 14.04
<TomFarr> Вот моя убунта в 2010 http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HH6DFuNrRgk/TNIHeMB6aII/AAAAAAAAA4g/JzFxZX4hFAA/s1600/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-9.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> был кубик, отказался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм, логов канала теперь нету?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> TomFarr: http://dropmefiles.com/pVcxF маленький видос
<aleksei`> здрям
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-14
<andrex> ну и где этот дядько нихароший
<andrex> пришел похвастал своей мятой и ушел)
<aleksei`> утря
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а точно он мятой хвастал а не другой травой?
<andrex> мятой
<Sergey_IT> чего молчим?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-15
<TomFarr> шифруемся
<andrex> artus: бу!
<artus> andrex: кукуку
<andrex> кушка
<andrex> ))
<artus> огааа, сачканул на работее, купиль пива ток что, буду морально разлагатцо :D
<andrex> на работе купил?
<andrex> была такая идея)
<artus> не, я круче, я ваааще проснулся и понял что ломает меня туда ехать :D
<andrex> ыыы
<andrex> ну и так бывает
<artus> а ты што, скучаиш? )))
<andrex> а отработал жру икру)
<andrex> правда не чорную(
<artus> у каакой жрун :D а на работе метал оную? теперь прибераешь за собой? :D
<andrex> не я уже дома
<SergeyIT> дааа... а тут работаешь в поте лица ((
<andrex> ну не работай) разрешаю)
<SergeyIT> ага... прибъют же ж (
<artus> а ты прячься ))
<SergeyIT> у нас город плоский - негде спрятаться
<andrex> ыыы
<andrex> 2д
<SergeyIT> ага... а в метро 1Д
<JohnDoe_71Rus> город с метро уже не плоский
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-16
<aleksei`> утря
<andrex> и тишина
<SergeyIT> только...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-17
<sh_x30> Ok
<aleksei`> утра всем
<aleksei`> Disconnected (No route to host). Вот так вот!!!
<boaX> привет убунтоводы
<boaX> есть кто живой?
<aleksei`> а в ответ тишина ...
<boaX> ирк явно не популярен)
<boaX> похоже всё сидят в новомодных слаках и дискордах
<boaX> товарищи подскажите пожалуйста, столкнулся с такой ситуацией, нужно собрать iso файл для дальнейшей установки на виртуалку
<boaX> есть тупо скопированный в папку установочный диск winxp, вот из этого как то можно собрать iso?
<andrex> Зачем?
<andrex> когда можно склонить готовую систему на диск в виртуалку
<boaX> да вот понадобился именно win xp eng
<boaX> у себя из исходников имею только папку с его файлами, думаю как бы собрать iso из этих файлов
<andrex> можно
<andrex> но нужно еще бут найти гдето исошки
<andrex> чтобы его туда скормить
<andrex> проще образ скачать
<boaX> согласен, но где взять чистый образ win xp eng?
<andrex> man makeiso
<andrex> makeisofs
<andrex> а бутсектор можно нагглить или выдернуть с исошки))
<boaX> пробовал genisoimage -V label -r -o ~/winxp.iso ~/winxp
<boaX> но виртуал бокс его не хавает, говорит нет бутсектора
<boaX> пойду гляну про бутсектор в гугл, может че интересного найду
<boaX> спсб)
<andrex> mkisofs -o ../disk.iso -b бутфайл -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -J -V -R имя_диска
<andrex> в павке с файлами образа
<andrex> или като так
<boaX> спасибо, попробую)
<SergeyIT> а исошник винХР не найти, что-ли?
<andrex> да вот ему чето нехочется
<andrex> хочется кактус
<andrex> артуссссссссссс
<artus> о, огнелиса апнулась, прикольненько
<boaX> да походу пойду искать) чтот с бут файлом тяжело
<artus> оо, андрушкааа))
<andrex> а я waterfox юзаю
<artus> и чего оно и как? в чем плюшки?
<aleksei`> опаа
<aleksei`> артус пожаловал )
<artus> aleksei`: дарофф))
<aleksei`> дарофф
<artus> andrex: так чего там с влажной лисичкой то? в чем цымес? ))
<andrex> а более легкое
<andrex> и какието анонимные фичи там есть)
<artus> на сколько грамм? :D
<artus> каакие фичи?  маркетологи такие маркетологи :D
<andrex> ну не много от огнелиса отличается
<andrex> да
<andrex> ибо я ничем таким не пользовалсся)
<andrex> artus: а фз пользуюсь пока мне нра) наваял бинарный ебилд) а оно само там обновляется)
<andrex> огнелис не стал ставить также как и хром)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-18
<TomFarr> эни боди
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-12
<aleksei`> утра всем доброго понедельничного )
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> Всем хай. Кто знает как зарегистрироваться в телеграмм? У родни на мобилке инициализация не проходит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он же запрещенн на территории.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-13
<tagezi> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-14
<UNIm95> tagezi: ХАЙ
<tagezi> UNIm95: привет
<UNIm95> Куда пропал?
<tagezi> да, нужно было отдахнутьи мысли собрать в кучу
<tagezi> да и работы много было, было не до чатов вообще
<ildar4ik> Здрасьте все
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-15
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-16
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток! :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-17
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-18
<NaVkina> здрасте, чуть нашла вас)
<NaVkina> а вы здесь необщительные
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-11
<storrgrayd> Привет. При первом выполнении apt edit-sources случайно тыкнул в меню выбора вместо текстового редактора что-то другое :) Теперь sources.list через apt edit-sources не правится. Как можно сбросить выбор редактора для
<storrgrayd> этой команды?
<diskin> storrgrayd, https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=303924.0
<storrgrayd> diskin, спасибо!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-15
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<rapidsp> а куда правоверные обычно помещают рутовый скрипт для крона?
<SergeyIT> в /root и помещай
<rapidsp> ок :)
